# Ask Questions about New Leaf here! (Read first before creating a thread)



## Lotus

*New to The Bell Tree? Ask your simple questions here, and please do not create a new thread for them!*

We're talking things like "How do I unlock Super T&T?" that can easily be answered in one post. If your question is more debatable and may not easily be answered in one post, go ahead and create a new thread at your own judgement! We aren't against new threads, just the ones which are answered in one post and it's over.

Additionally, there's a good chance your question has already been answered in this thread. *Please try using the Search Thread function in the top right.* Enter what you're looking for in there and a post which has previously answered it may come up.

To clarify, nobody expects you to read every page but trying a quick search is appreciated by many.

--------------------​
I've got questions so simply if you know any of them just type the question's number then the answer (EXAMPLE: 1.Answer)

1-Can I send money to my friend?
2-Can I design a flag for my village?
3-Can I get bells fast?
4-How long does it take me to get a normal home?
5-Is it easy to catch a fish or a bug?
6-How many letters can I name my town or village?
7-How many items can I carry in my pocket?
8-How to open new stores?
9-How to upgrade stores?
10-Can I sell items to other players?
11-How can I share clothes designs with my friends?
12-Can I work as a mayor & work at the coffee shop?
13-What are you gonna name your village?
14-Any advice?

Thank you


----------



## Yuuki

Spoiler



1-Can I send money to my friend? Yes, i guess? Depends on your definition of "send'.
2-Can I design a flag for my village? - Yes you can =)
3-Can I get bells fast? Err, significantly faster once you get access to the island. Bugs there at night and sharks can sell for lots of Bells.
4-How long does it take me to get a normal home? hmmm...1 day?
5-Is it easy to catch a fish or a bug? To me, yeap. It gets harder on the rare-r (is this a word? lol) bugs/fishes though.
6-How many letters can I name my town or village? 6 characters for JPN version.
7-How many items can I carry in my pocket? 16 slots.
8-How to open new stores? Different stores have different requirements, will need to write a long essay for this, haha....
9-How to upgrade stores? As per no. 8.
10-Can I sell items to other players? Yes.
11-How can I share clothes designs with my friends? There's a QR machine, that allows you to share it through QR code. 
12-Can I work as a mayor & work at the coffee shop? Yes.
13-What are you gonna name your village? Aingard, in katakana.
14-Any advice? Have lots of fun!


----------



## JKDOS

Actually, you get 16 slots in pockets?


----------



## Lotus

Any answers Yuuki?


----------



## crystal_skull

Beauller said:


> Any answers Yuuki?



Click on the spoiler tab.


----------



## Lotus

crystal_skull said:


> Click on the spoiler tab.


Where?! I'm new here


----------



## Yuuki

traceguy said:


> Actually, you get 16 slots in pockets?



My bad, it's 16 slots. Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Superpenguin

Beauller said:


> Where?! I'm new here



Click the tab that says spoiler. If you're typing on a phone, you won't be able to see the the spoiler tab though.


----------



## Trundle

Try Google next time.


----------



## Lotus

Superpenguin said:


> Click the tab that says spoiler. If you're typing on a phone, you won't be able to see the the spoiler tab though.



Sorry, I was using the phone


----------



## Lotus

Yuuki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1-Can I send money to my friend? Yes, i guess? Depends on your definition of "send'.
> 2-Can I design a flag for my village? - Yes you can =)
> 3-Can I get bells fast? Err, significantly faster once you get access to the island. Bugs there at night and sharks can sell for lots of Bells.
> 4-How long does it take me to get a normal home? hmmm...1 day?
> 5-Is it easy to catch a fish or a bug? To me, yeap. It gets harder on the rare-r (is this a word? lol) bugs/fishes though.
> 6-How many letters can I name my town or village? 6 characters for JPN version.
> 7-How many items can I carry in my pocket? 16 slots.
> 8-How to open new stores? Different stores have different requirements, will need to write a long essay for this, haha....
> 9-How to upgrade stores? As per no. 8.
> 10-Can I sell items to other players? Yes.
> 11-How can I share clothes designs with my friends? There's a QR machine, that allows you to share it through QR code.
> 12-Can I work as a mayor & work at the coffee shop? Yes.
> 13-What are you gonna name your village? Aingard, in katakana.
> 14-Any advice? Have lots of fun!



Thnx but one last question, Can I drop any amount of bells I want to my friend?


----------



## Jake

you can drop as many bags as you want, each bag can hold a maximum of 99,000 bells


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> you can drop as many bags as you want, each bag can hold a maximum of 99,000 bells



Like can I drop 1 bell?!


----------



## Jake

Minimum 100 bells i think


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> Minimum 100 bells i think


I know this might be silly but can I drop 101 bells to my friend?!


----------



## Jake

the minimum incremental of bells is by the hundred, so the amount given must end in ...00


----------



## ZedameX

1 Coin = 100 Bells
1 Bag = 10 Coins
Can stack up to 99 bags.


----------



## Lotus

ZedameX said:


> 1 Coin = 100 Bells
> 1 Bag = 10 Coins
> Can stack up to 99 bags.



Thnx, R U that guy on Youtube?


----------



## Lotus

*Questions about AC:NL +*

I've got questions again so simply if you know any of them just type the question's number then the answer (EXAMPLE: 1.Answer)

1-Can I cut down trees just to build my house?
2-How many levels can I build my house?
3-Can I change my ID?
4-How can I heal my self from the bees
5-How long does it take to build my house?
6-How can I unlock new stores?

Thank you


----------



## Justin

In the future, please don't create a new thread if there is already an active thread on the same topic. For this time, I merged your post into your old thread.


----------



## Jake

Beauller said:


> Thnx, R U that guy on Youtube?



yes that is him

*1-Can I cut down trees just to build my house?* first house i'm saying no since you can't. But if you make a second character you can decided where to build it, go on your first character, chop down the trees, then place your house.
*2-How many levels can I build my house?* 3 i think
*3-Can I change my ID?* don't think so
*4-How can I heal my self from the bees* save & quit then start up again, or buy medicine from Nooks
*5-How long does it take to build my house?* a day?
*6-How can I unlock new stores?* spending x amount of bells on already existing stores


----------



## Lotus

Justin said:


> In the future, please don't create a new thread if there is already an active thread on the same topic. For this time, I merged your post into your old thread.



Sorry, I'm new here


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> yes that is him
> 
> *1-Can I cut down trees just to build my house?* first house i'm saying no since you can't. But if you make a second character you can decided where to build it, go on your first character, chop down the trees, then place your house.
> *2-How many levels can I build my house?* 3 i think
> *3-Can I change my ID?* don't think so
> *4-How can I heal my self from the bees* save & quit then start up again, or buy medicine from Nooks
> *5-How long does it take to build my house?* a day?
> *6-How can I unlock new stores?* spending x amount of bells on already existing stores



Thnx


----------



## Lotus

*Questions about AC:NL +*

I've got questions again so simply if you know any of them just type the question's number then the answer (EXAMPLE: 1.Answer)

1-How many levels can I build for my home? (I've asked about it but I need 100% true answer)
2-How many rooms could I have per level?


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> I've got questions again so simply if you know any of them just type the question's number then the answer (EXAMPLE: 1.Answer)
> 
> 1-How many levels can I build for my home? (I've asked about it but I need 100% true answer)
> 2-How many rooms could I have per level?



1- 3 levels
2- one floor on the top level, 4 rooms on the middle level, 1 room in the basement


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> 1- 3 levels
> 2- one floor on the top level, 4 rooms on the middle level, 1 room in the basement



What about the huge mansion?


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> What about the huge mansion?



that is the 'huge mansion'


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> that is the 'huge mansion'



I thought you were talking about the normal house? 
what about that normal house?


----------



## Jake

normal house = 1 room?


I honestly have no idea what your questions are saying, they're not very clear


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> normal house = 1 room?
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea what your questions are saying, they're not very clear



 How many types of house are there? cause I heard people talking about buying a huge masion which is I never saw?!


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> How many types of house are there? cause I heard people talking about buying a huge masion which is I never saw?!



there is one type of house?

you upgrade the first floor then you can chose to put an extra room on the first floor (maximum of 3 extra rooms) then an upstairs, and a basement?


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> there is one type of house?
> 
> you upgrade the first floor then you can chose to put an extra room on the first floor (maximum of 3 extra rooms) then an upstairs, and a basement?


Then what's the point for building a mansion?!

But that's clear now, I didn't mean to disturb you & Thnx again


----------



## Justin

When you have all of those floors and extra rooms like Jake said, that _is_ the mansion.

At least I think so. Don't have the new game.


----------



## Lotus

Justin said:


> When you have all of those floors and extra rooms like Jake said, that _is_ the mansion.
> 
> At least I think so. Don't have the new game.



Oh!, I thought I could buy the mansion to save time. Instead of expanding everytime


----------



## Lotus

3-Can I open an Bank Account in New Leaf?


----------



## Zen

Lotus said:


> 3-Can I open an Bank Account in New Leaf?



you get one automatically. like in every game of AC. (i started in WW. was there one in the GC version?)


----------



## Lotus

Zen said:


> i started in WW. was there one in the GC version?


I will start in New Leaf, Can't wait!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zen said:


> you get one automatically. like in every game of AC. (i started in WW. was there one in the GC version?)



I believe the bank account appeared after paying off all your mortages in the GC one.


----------



## aikatears

About the mansion i think you Mean the castle like building you can get at nooks home shop. Saw in one of zeds streams that after getting all the rooms h? made it look like ? castle.


----------



## Lotus

aikatears said:


> About the mansion i think you Mean the castle like building you can get at nooks home shop. Saw in one of zeds streams that after getting all the rooms h? made it look like ? castle.


That's what I mean't, So it's just a look from the outside?!


----------



## Octavia

Lotus said:


> That's what I mean't, So it's just a look from the outside?!



Yes. The outside design is just that, a design. The inside will remain the same way you've decorated it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I don't think you can buy the castle at Nook's until your house is a certain size.


----------



## Fame

Can you go to the island anytime and does it get dark or is it forever sunny? x)


----------



## Lotus

Fame said:


> Can you go to the island anytime and does it get dark or is it forever sunny? x)



Good question!


----------



## Stevey Queen

I believe it follows the same 24 hour time cycle as your town and real life.


----------



## Feraligator

Fame said:


> Can you go to the island anytime and does it get dark or is it forever sunny? x)


It gets dark. I think it follows the same time as your town. There _definitely_ is night time music. I have yet to upload it.


----------



## Jake

Fame said:


> Can you go to the island anytime and does it get dark or is it forever sunny? x)


you can go whenever you want. and there is different weather



Lovemcqueen said:


> I don't think you can buy the castle at Nook's until your house is a certain size.


you need to have unlocked all rooms to get the castle


----------



## Sora

Once ACNL is out, i'm hoping at least 3/4 of everyone gets it so that we can have an awesome community! Does anyone know where all of the island minigames are listed, if they are listed anywhere?


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Once ACNL is out, i'm hoping at least 3/4 of everyone gets it so that we can have an awesome community! Does anyone know where all of the island minigames are listed, if they are listed anywhere?



let me find this i'll edit this sometime with minigames;

http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?南の島
http://www.doumori3ds.com/tua.html#1

translate them to english


----------



## Fame

How much is the game on the eShop, converted to GBP? Im thinking of persuading my mum to let me get it.


----------



## SodaDog

can you toss letters inside?


----------



## Sora

Jake. said:


> let me find this i'll edit this sometime with minigames;
> 
> http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?南の島
> http://www.doumori3ds.com/tua.html#1
> 
> translate them to english



kk used chrome. Very interesting Mr. Bond.


----------



## Jennifer

Has there been any information on how to get a stump with the heart-shaped rings? @-@


----------



## Mint

Jennifer said:


> Has there been any information on how to get a stump with the heart-shaped rings? @-@



It seems to be random with the normal axe, but from what I read on other sites, the silver axe will always create a special stump.
It may take a few tries to get one with a heart on it.


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Has there been any information on how to get a stump with the heart-shaped rings? @-@


yeah pretty much what Mint said is correct.
But I have seen videos of people cutting trees with a silver axe and every time its been a 'unique' stump


----------



## Jennifer

Alright, thanks  Will need to look up a video and see some of the other shapes then.


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Alright, thanks  Will need to look up a video and see some of the other shapes then.



uhmmm someone posted them (it was either on TBT or elsewhere)
I'll try find them, but there are hearts, tri-force, Redd's symbol, inside of an orange/lemon-like shape... and some more i forget but will try find them


----------



## Mint

Here you go:



















I don't have the tri-force picture. It was someone else who posted that one.


----------



## Blueyoshi

Q: what do you have to do to 'unlock' the island, or swimming?
Is there an auction house in the game?
I will most likely know nobody who will play this game - on what stuff will this influence me in a bad way? 
What stuff can one do via WFC?

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Savannah

What are the penalties for Time Traveling?


----------



## Fame

Blueyoshi said:


> Q: what do you have to do to 'unlock' the island, or swimming?
> Is there an auction house in the game?
> I will most likely know nobody who will play this game - on what stuff will this influence me in a bad way?
> What stuff can one do via WFC?
> 
> Thanks in advance ^^



Not sure on the first one.
Nope, but you can put things for sale in R Parkers which animals can buy too.
If youre talking about streetpass, then probably not many streetpass homes. Thats an issue for a lot of us :/
Visit each others town (obviously ), go to the mall, go to the island, play mini games


----------



## Valerie

"What do you have to do to 'unlock' the island, or swimming?"

I just unlocked the island today!

Pretty much you have to:
- Pay off your first mortgage
- Finish your 100 Mayor Points
- Wait 1 day after you have completed the Mayor points (or possibly wait 1 day after paying off the second mortgage- I did both in the same day and am not sure which triggered the event) then visit Tortimer at the dock
- Wait 1 more day!

You can borrow a wetsuit on the island to go swimming. To get one to use back at your own beach you must play mini games, get enough coins and then buy it from the island store. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fame

What are mayor points and how do you get them?


----------



## Valerie

Fame: 


Spoiler



Pretty much on your second day, when you boot up your game, Shizue tells you to meet her at the town hall. There she tells you that before you can start doing stuff as mayor, you should prove yourself to the villagers by doing things to help make the town nice (my Japanese translation skills are lacking, so someone else may have a more accurate translation). She wants you to earn 100 points by doing things for the villagers (favors, running errands, sending letter), making the town beautiful by watering flowers, changing the town tune and flag, etc. Pretty much the basic beginning stuff, but rather than a set few things you have to do, it is more open ended.


----------



## CHR:)S

Is there anything bad that happens with time travelling? Besides weeds.

Because when I start the game, and I get a perfect town, but no villagers I desire, I was planning on TTing ahead a bit just to let more villagers move in. Does that even work though?


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks so much for the pictures, Mint! I will probably try for the heart one and this one.

Edit: Also, I know there is a waterfall going down to the ocean... but are there waterfalls going to the river from one of the sides? I swear I saw one, but now can't find a picture and am just curious.


----------



## Blueyoshi

Fame said:


> Not sure on the first one.
> Nope, but you can put things for sale in R Parkers which animals can buy too.
> If youre talking about streetpass, then probably not many streetpass homes. Thats an issue for a lot of us :/
> Visit each others town (obviously ), go to the mall, go to the island, play mini games



Thanks!


----------



## Liquefy

Valerie said:


> "What do you have to do to 'unlock' the island, or swimming?"
> 
> I just unlocked the island today!
> 
> Pretty much you have to:
> - Pay off your first mortgage
> - Finish your 100 Mayor Points
> - Wait 1 day after you have completed the Mayor points (or possibly wait 1 day after paying off the second mortgage- I did both in the same day and am not sure which triggered the event) then visit Tortimer at the dock
> - Wait 1 more day!
> 
> You can borrow a wetsuit on the island to go swimming. To get one to use back at your own beach you must play mini games, get enough coins and then buy it from the island store.
> 
> Hope that helps!



To clarify:  Payment of the 39,800-bell loan triggers access to the island.  "Mayoral" activities have nothing to do with the island.


----------



## Valerie

Does anyone know how to make a Mother snowman?  I've been able to make every one but the mother. I keep on making either the baby or the son...


----------



## Jake

Valerie said:


> Does anyone know how to make a Mother snowman?  I've been able to make every one but the mother. I keep on making either the baby or the son...



for future reference;

Snowmom
Snowman
Snowdad
Snowbaby (doesn't show dimensions for baby but it's kinda obv they need to be small)

there you go


----------



## Jennifer

How big is the Dress patterns?
And for the picture board things you can put around town for people to take pictures with, do you pick from set designs or can you actually draw a design for one? 

How big are the designs for the museum exhibits?


----------



## Ransu_21

Can you move your house after you place it?


----------



## Jake

Nope


----------



## Octavia

Jennifer said:


> How big is the Dress patterns?



One piece: 32x48
Regular: 32x32
Short sleeves: 16x16
Long sleeves: 16x32


----------



## Jennifer

Octavia said:


> One piece: 32x48
> Regular: 32x32
> Short sleeves: 16x16
> Long sleeves: 16x32



Thanks so much!


----------



## aikatears

Has anyone seen pics of change train stations? Or gotten the option to do that yet?


----------



## Jake

aikatears said:


> Has anyone seen pics of change train stations? Or gotten the option to do that yet?



I don't think anyone has gotten them yet because it's one of the only things you cant unlock through time travel


you need to visit 100 towns so i doubt anyone would have done that (yet)

but if you (or anyone else) comes across any, please link me! xx



Someone a few days ago made a post asking for HRA rewards, but I couldn't find the post so imma just post it here; these are the HRA rewards;
10,000 points: HRA T-Shirt
20,000 points: Academy Flag
30,000 points: HRA Jacket
50,000 points: Silver Trophy
70,000 points: Gold Trophy
90,000 points: Big Silver Trophy
100,000 points: Big Gold Trophy

Then after this point you get access to golden exterior house items;
300,000 points: Golden Roof
500,000 points: Golden wall
700,000 points: Golden door
900,000 points: Golden fence
1,000,000 points: Golden post

Pretty sure this is the fully upgraded golden house
Actually no, I think this is it: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/supizon/imgs/f/c/fc1cba41-s.jpg

So if any of you actually find that post of the user asking for HRA rewards, please send them here


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> I don't think anyone has gotten them yet because it's one of the only things you cant unlock through time travel
> 
> 
> you need to visit 100 towns so i doubt anyone would have done that (yet)
> 
> but if you (or anyone else) comes across any, please link me! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Someone a few days ago made a post asking for HRA rewards, but I couldn't find the post so imma just post it here; these are the HRA rewards;
> 10,000 points: HRA T-Shirt
> 20,000 points: Academy Flag
> 30,000 points: HRA Jacket
> 50,000 points: Silver Trophy
> 70,000 points: Gold Trophy
> 90,000 points: Big Silver Trophy
> 100,000 points: Big Gold Trophy
> 
> Then after this point you get access to golden exterior house items;
> 300,000 points: Golden Roof
> 500,000 points: Golden wall
> 700,000 points: Golden door
> 900,000 points: Golden fence
> 1,000,000 points: Golden post
> 
> Pretty sure this is the fully upgraded golden house
> Actually no, I think this is it: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/supizon/imgs/f/c/fc1cba41-s.jpg
> 
> So if any of you actually find that post of the user asking for HRA rewards, please send them here



100 different towns or could you visit the same town 100 times?


----------



## RisingSun

I hope the same town, or small number of towns, because I do not know all that many people that I can wifi with.  My faves will be the ones I go to the most


----------



## Mint

I hope visiting dream towns counts...
And visiting the same town more than once.


----------



## Jennifer

Mint said:


> I hope visiting dream towns counts...
> And visiting the same town more than once.



Same here. Kind of wish it was just 100 Street Pass tags X-x Would be a little more manageable... but I do hope visiting dreams or the same town does count.


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty sure it just means visit a total of 100 towns


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> you need to visit 100 towns so i doubt anyone would have done that (yet)



100 people have to visit you. It could be the same people. Just 100 people total have to come to your town.


----------



## Pickles

I'm GLAD it's not street pass, because that's very unlikely to happen to me even once. LOL Even getting someone to visit me 100 times will be a challenge. It'll be hard to coordinate times with my few friends that do play because our schedules are so different, and I have no WIFI at work, so I can't just leave it up and running while I'm working.  BUT, at least it's just for a little thing, and not a requirement for something large.


----------



## aikatears

Zen said:


> 100 people have to visit you. It could be the same people. Just 100 people total have to come to your town.



so wait its 100 people coming to your town not you the player going to towns 100 times?


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> 100 people have to visit you. It could be the same people. Just 100 people total have to come to your town.



you are like a Vatican.


----------



## Zen

aikatears said:


> so wait its 100 people coming to your town not you the player going to towns 100 times?



correct.



Jake. said:


> you are like a Vatican.



I do not know what that means.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> I do not know what that means.



A holy person


----------



## Savannah

The 100 visits thing is interesting, considering Nintendo always plays it safe with us kiddies and tells us *not* to play with strangers, which would make this goal.... well, impossible. 
Can it be 100 visits from the same person (which makes more sense), or 100 different visitors?


----------



## Jake

Savannah said:


> The 100 visits thing is interesting, considering Nintendo always plays it safe with us kiddies and tells us *not* to play with strangers, which would make this goal.... well, impossible.
> Can it be 100 visits from the same person (which makes more sense), or 100 different visitors?



i'm fairly sure it just has to be 100 in total, not necessary from the same person, other wise that is impossible

and they dont have to play with strangers, they can play locally.

But hey, 100 is a pretty large number. It's something to build up to. In CF I didn't like people coming to my town since i was afraid they'd wreck it (noob i know lol) but I guess now I need to invite people over so i'm liking the sounds of this


----------



## Witch

Hello friends, I would like to ask a question about the fruit.
On the island, is only found in fruit and other trees in the palms?
Just our native fruit can be delicious?
Thanks.


----------



## Jake

Witch said:


> Hello friends, I would like to ask a question about the fruit.
> On the island, is only found in fruit and other trees in the palms?
> Just our native fruit can be delicious?
> Thanks.



I can't decode this well so I will just write about this in general

On the island you will have either Mangos, Durians, Lychees or Lemons. And either Bananas or Coconuts

and only Apples, Orange, Pears, Cherries and Peaches can be delicious
But only your native fruit will grow as a delicious fruit in your town.

is that what you're asking?


----------



## Witch

Thanks Jake.
I was wondering if my fruit are oranges, if I could grow delicious cherries in my town. I see that this is not possible.
The question on the island means that if I can find a fruit (mangos or Dorians, for example) or I can only find one there.
Fertilizer is required for the fruit to be delicious, or it happens randomly?


----------



## Jake

Yes correct, if you oranges are your native fruit then you can only grow delicious oranges and not delicious cherries 

Yah, only one of those fruits mentioned can be found on the island

Fertilizer isn't required for delicious fruit, it happens randomly. But fertilizer will boost your chances of growing delicious fruits

Delicious fruits will randomly grow on a tree, and if you plant  a delicious fruit, when the tree is fully grown, it will only have delicious fruit on it.


----------



## WeiMoote

Yesterday, it was the Winter Solstice, and it was still nighttime at 9am...

Does the sun even rise at all during that day?


----------



## Witch

Thank you very much for your help Jake, greetings from Spain.


----------



## Jake

No problems.

Was wondering which country you were from


----------



## Fame

Jake. said:


> Yes correct, if you oranges are your native fruit then you can only grow delicious oranges and not delicious cherries
> 
> Yah, only one of those fruits mentioned can be found on the island
> 
> Fertilizer isn't required for delicious fruit, it happens randomly. But fertilizer will boost your chances of growing delicious fruits
> 
> Delicious fruits will randomly grow on a tree, and if you plant  a delicious fruit, when the tree is fully grown, it will only have delicious fruit on it.



What if youre given a delicious cherry would it grow to be a delicious cherry tree since the native fruit is oranges?


----------



## Jake

Fame said:


> What if youre given a delicious cherry would it grow to be a delicious cherry tree since the native fruit is oranges?



nope. it'll just develop normal fruit


----------



## Kiwi

If you have apples as your native fruit and you plant a delicious cherry (for example) AND use fertilizer on it, would the tree have delicious fruit?


----------



## Jake

Kiwi said:


> If you have apples as your native fruit and you plant a delicious cherry (for example) AND use fertilizer on it, would the tree have delicious fruit?


Good question.

I still think the answer is no.


----------



## Zen

Kiwi said:


> If you have apples as your native fruit and you plant a delicious cherry (for example) AND use fertilizer on it, would the tree have delicious fruit?



You can only make delicious fruit of your native fruit


----------



## Liquefy

Jake. said:


> I don't think anyone has gotten them yet because it's one of the only things you cant unlock through time travel
> 
> 
> you need to visit 100 towns so i doubt anyone would have done that (yet)



I've "unlocked" them in my alternate town, so I can confirm that any visit requirement does not have to be unique players.  I've visited my alternate town with the primary player of my primary town at least twice a day since November 8.


----------



## Fame

Does the island only have one type of fruit and how much does it sell for? If you go to another town with different island fruit and take it back to your town where can you plant it? Can someone also explain your inventory when you visit the island, like isn't it empty when you go there? 
Sorry for lots of questions I've only just thought of them now xD


----------



## Blueyoshi

How is delicious fruit different from normal fruit?


----------



## Fame

Blueyoshi said:


> How is delicious fruit different from normal fruit?



It Sells for more basically. 1500 bells, I believe.


----------



## Jake

Fame said:


> 1) Does the island only have one type of fruit and how much does it sell for?
> 2) If you go to another town with different island fruit and take it back to your town where can you plant it?
> 3) Can someone also explain your inventory when you visit the island, like isn't it empty when you go there?
> Sorry for lots of questions I've only just thought of them now xD


1) the island has two types of fruit, the 'tree fruit' (either mangos, durians, lemons or lychees) and 'palm fruit' (either bananas or coconuts) - they all sell for 250 bells
2) anywhere
3) Your inventory empties when you go to the island, but you can get your tools from the gyroid on the island. Anything you get from the island (fish, bugs, fruit etc) can be placed in BOX (one in the island shop and another at the dock in town) then you can get all your items you obtained from the island, anything left in your pockets will be gone 



Blueyoshi said:


> How is delicious fruit different from normal fruit?


sells for 6x the amount of normal fruit and looks pretty


----------



## Fame

Because your inventory empties does that mean its gone as in you won't get it back or does it restore when you come back to your town?
By anywhere does that mean you can plant like mangos or bananas on the actual town grounds? I thought it was just the beach. 
Can you bring things from your town to the island or can you only bring things back?
Thanks


----------



## Mint

Fame said:


> Because your inventory empties does that mean its gone as in you won't get it back or does it restore when you come back to your town?
> By anywhere does that mean you can plant like mangos or bananas on the actual town grounds? I thought it was just the beach.
> Can you bring things from your town to the island or can you only bring things back?
> Thanks


Inventory is restored when you return to town.
Mangos, Durians, Lemons, Lychees, and Persimmons are planted in town. Bananas are planted on the beach.

You can only bring things back, but you can bring your swimsuit with you if you wear it when you go to the island.


----------



## Fame

Thanks I'm guessing coconuts are planted on the beach as well. The island is more complex than I thought.


----------



## Mint

Another thing to note, when on the island, put EVERYTHING in your box when you play a game or leave the island, otherwise it will disappear.
(I believe the items get sold to Kuku (Kapp'n's daughter) and the bells from the sale of those items is deposited into your bank account.
So if you bring your own swimsuit and take it off, either put it back on or put in your box.

A friend lost her shoes when she took them off and had left them in her inventory while playing a game.


----------



## Witch

is possible to plant trees on the island?


----------



## Mint

Witch said:


> is possible to plant trees on the island?



Yes, it is.  
You can plant the fruit from mini-games on the island as well as the hibiscus plants that can be bought from the island.


----------



## Fame

Mint said:


> Yes, it is.
> You can plant the fruit from mini-games on the island as well as the hibiscus plants that can be bought from the island.



You can take things from the mini-games? Like flowers and fruit?


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> You can take things from the mini-games? Like flowers and fruit?



You can take anything that isn't required in the minigame you are in.


----------



## Liquefy

Fame said:


> You can take things from the mini-games? Like flowers and fruit?



Yes.
There may be restrictions depending on the type of mini-game.  For example, in the Find-the-Specified-Fruit-in-the-Hedge-Maze mini-game, you cannot take any of the fruit with you after the game ends.

On most tours, you can shake trees to harvest fruit and pick up flowers to take with you.
On some tours, you can borrow a Net or Fishing Rod from the gyroid and take insects and fish with you.


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> Another thing to note, when on the island, put EVERYTHING in your box when you play a game or leave the island, otherwise it will disappear.
> (I believe the items get sold to Kuku (Kapp'n's daughter) and the bells from the sale of those items is deposited into your bank account.
> So if you bring your own swimsuit and take it off, either put it back on or put in your box.
> 
> A friend lost her shoes when she took them off and had left them in her inventory while playing a game.



to be fair, it does warn you if you leave something in your inventory when going into a game or leaving the island


----------



## Mint

Zen said:


> to be fair, it does warn you if you leave something in your inventory when going into a game or leaving the island


I know, but it was her first time on the island and I don't think she noticed the message since I chose the mini-game and not her. xD;


----------



## Fame

Liquefy said:


> Yes.
> There may be restrictions depending on the type of mini-game.  For example, in the Find-the-Specified-Fruit-in-the-Hedge-Maze mini-game, you cannot take any of the fruit with you after the game ends.
> 
> On most tours, you can shake trees to harvest fruit and pick up flowers to take with you.
> On some tours, you can borrow a Net or Fishing Rod from the gyroid and take insects and fish with you.



Wow thats so cool xD


----------



## Catarsi Sol

What color options are there for the kitchen and bathroom-related stuff when you take it to R. Parkers? 
(Weird question, but hey. I want a black kitchen!)


----------



## Jennifer

Since bridges sadly count towards the total of 30, is the first bridge in your town always a Stone Bridge? Just asking as if not, I'll be at 31 in my plans since I'd have to remove it


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jennifer said:


> Since bridges sadly count towards the total of 30, is the first bridge in your town always a Stone Bridge? Just asking as if not, I'll be at 31 in my plans since I'd have to remove it



It is always a stone bridge.


----------



## Feraligator

Lovemcqueen said:


> It is always a stone bridge.


You can remove the first bridge and replace it.


----------



## Jennifer

JezDayy said:


> You can remove the first bridge and replace it.



Except apparently if you remove it and replace it, it then counts towards your total from then on. :/

Very happy it's a Stone bridge >< Now to just hope I like the placement.


----------



## Christian

Do you get every type of fruit on your island? Or is just like your town.. You have a native island fruit.

And can you plant island fruit in your town?


----------



## Jake

you start off with 1 island fruit on your island, but you can bring more and plant them - however whether its native or not, all island fruit sell for 250 bells

and you can bring hen back and plant them in your town


----------



## Christian

Jake. said:


> you start off with 1 island fruit on your island, but you can bring more and plant them - however whether its native or not, all island fruit sell for 250 bells
> 
> and you can bring hen back and plant them in your town


Thank you

Also, about town projects or whatever they are named, how are they unlocked? LinandKo talk about it and it sounds like villagers must ASK for them to be built?


----------



## Jake

Some are there form the start, some need requirements, most you will get a villager coming up to you asking you to build one


----------



## Christian

Jake. said:


> Some are there form the start, some need requirements, most you will get a villager coming up to you asking you to build one



So some community projects will never be available because villagers may never ask for them?

And once a villager asks for it, you can make as many as you want(theoretically) afterwards? Or is it you can only make them when asked


----------



## 18pokemon

Christian said:


> So some community projects will never be available because villagers may never ask for them?
> 
> And once a villager asks for it, you can make as many as you want(theoretically) afterwards? Or is it you can only make them when asked


After time you will have access to all of them. When they ask for it, it will go in your list of projects and stay for you to build as many times as you want. (idk if there is a cap on the number you can have built).


----------



## Zen

Christian said:


> So some community projects will never be available because villagers may never ask for them?
> 
> And once a villager asks for it, you can make as many as you want(theoretically) afterwards? Or is it you can only make them when asked



- Yes.
- and yes, to an extent. some things are limited build, but most can be built repeatedly.
-- a project will only be asked for once. so no one will ask you to build a windmill if you already have it/one.


----------



## Blueyoshi

When a villager asks me to build something; will it be like one of the 'talk options' as when they ask you a fossil or bug so you can either answerd [i've got your bug / build your building] & [normal talk] & [nothing, leave]?


----------



## Winona

Heya guys, I saw a really cool video of a strange New Leaf town but now I wonder... what the hell is happening in this scene? (6:15 minutes)
Youtube Video

I guess it is something like hide and seek, but what is that noise? Btw, I think the player's house is pretty awesome, really scary. I feel like it's taken from a horror movie.


----------



## Jake

Winona said:


> Heya guys, I saw a really cool video of a strange New Leaf town but now I wonder... what the hell is happening in this scene? (6:15 minutes)
> Youtube Video
> 
> I guess it is something like hide and seek, but what is that noise? Btw, I think the player's house is pretty awesome, really scary. I feel like it's taken from a horror movie.



that's a dream town so i'm guessing it has something to do with that

on a side note ita 1:11am and holy **** i was so ****ing scared when i was watching that


----------



## Winona

Jake. said:


> that's a dream town so i'm guessing it has something to do with that
> 
> on a side note ita 1:11am and holy **** i was so ****ing scared when i was watching that



Oh I am so sorry, it's 3pm in Germany so I thought it would be alright to post it here. I was not thinking straight! :'D 
I did not want to scare anyone! But really... this player who made that town must be a freak. All these dolls and the axes... lol.


----------



## Jake

yeah i know it was so creepy

anyway, i'm jsut gonna assume it was jst normal means but usually dream world people are outside the house not inside, so that was interesting

now i am gonna attempt to sleep. LOL.


----------



## aikatears

That house was freaky.


----------



## Fame

Jake. said:


> yeah i know it was so creepy
> 
> anyway, i'm jsut gonna assume it was jst normal means but usually dream world people are outside the house not inside, so that was interesting
> 
> now i am gonna attempt to sleep. LOL.



That was a freaky town..
And yeah, they had like a person in 2 rooms? 
Must be a glitch or something. I'm kinda scared now xD


----------



## Zen

Winona said:


> Heya guys, I saw a really cool video of a strange New Leaf town but now I wonder... what the hell is happening in this scene? (6:15 minutes)
> Youtube Video
> 
> I guess it is something like hide and seek, but what is that noise? Btw, I think the player's house is pretty awesome, really scary. I feel like it's taken from a horror movie.



They made their house with bookshelves as maze walls. The sound you hear is a Theremin instrument. It's an instrument based on movement.


----------



## Fame

Zen said:


> They made their house with bookshelves as maze walls. The sound you hear is a Theremin instrument. It's an instrument based on movement.



What about the person inside the house? How does that work?


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> What about the person inside the house? How does that work?



People can be in houses. Up to 3 people can visit your town.


----------



## CHR:)S

That video was damn cool.


----------



## Juicebox

That town was awesome! I love creepy things. Very creative town.


----------



## Feraligator

What a disgusting town! My best nightmare.


----------



## Stevey Queen

It was like one side of the town was the light side and the other was a dark side. I liked how one house had an upstairs room with a doll and paintings and it was perfectly normal and then the other house had the exact same upstairs room only the doll had an axe and the paintings were damaged. Lol that was cool but freaky ._.


----------



## Fame

Zen said:


> People can be in houses. Up to 3 people can visit your town.


Yeah but this was a dream world


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I thought that too Lovemcqueen. What a brilliant town, so clever! I could never have mine like that but I'd love to visit.


----------



## Sunny85

If I were to place a pattern on the ground then store the pattern slot at the Able Sisters' and replace the pattern slot with a new pattern, would the pattern placed on the ground change? (Sorry if this question is confusing)


----------



## Valerie

yes, at least in my experience. I re-did a pattern that I had placed on the ground and the pattern changed accordingly.


----------



## souljahbill

How many exterior house styles and themes are there? Also, if I select the house style to the right of the entrance, can I still use the themed pieces or am I stuck using the look of the style (ie, can I have a gingerbread castle or a mermaid castle or is the castle always brick)?


----------



## Jennifer

Well...that was creepy. I'm curious what the story behind the theme is though.


----------



## saratoga

souljahbill said:


> How many exterior house styles and themes are there? Also, if I select the house style to the right of the entrance, can I still use the themed pieces or am I stuck using the look of the style (ie, can I have a gingerbread castle or a mermaid castle or is the castle always brick)?



If you have a mermaid/brick whatever house and you upgrade to a Japanese style/Western castle style it will carry over (meaning: you will have a mermaid or whatever styled Japanese castle). As for how many styles, there are at least four: The beginning house (kind of like a cottage), A modern style house (looks like an apartment building), Western styled castle and an Eastern (Japanese) style castle. (source: http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?たぬきハウジング)


----------



## souljahbill

saratoga said:


> If you have a mermaid/brick whatever house and you upgrade to a Japanese style/Western castle style it will carry over (meaning: you will have a mermaid or whatever styled Japanese castle). As for how many styles, there are at least four: The beginning house (kind of like a cottage), A modern style house (looks like an apartment building), Western styled castle and an Eastern (Japanese) style castle.


That's awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mortimer

Does anyone know where I can find a full list of furniture with images?


----------



## Fame

Mortimer said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a full list of furniture with images?



I dont think there is one yet.


----------



## Mortimer

Fame said:


> I dont think there is one yet.



I hope there is one that is a WIP at least...


----------



## Valerie

Does anyone have a picture of a delicious pear? It's the only delicious fruit I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Handagote

Hello! Is there any photo list of town map variety anywhere? i'm interested in finding out how the towns can vary from one another.


----------



## Jake

Valerie said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a delicious pear? It's the only delicious fruit I haven't seen yet.



yes, yes I do.


----------



## Yeoja

I'm not sure if this has been asked and answered but I heard that you can't plant another town's delicious fruit in your own. Is that true?


----------



## Jake

50/50. You can plant another towns delicious fruit in your town, but it wont develop delicious fruit, only normal fruit.

So say your native fruit is oranges, you can plant delicious oranges in your town and have the produce delicious oranges, but it someone gives you a delicious apple and you plant it, it'll just give you apples instead


----------



## Skitty

Holy turds that was a creepy video. The person who made that town is a genius. They must have put a lot of work into it.


----------



## mattmagician

I could swear there was a list of the new K.K. songs, but I can't find it


----------



## Souhaiter

mattmagician said:


> I could swear there was a list of the new K.K. songs, but I can't find it



Click here for a video of the New K.K. songs.

I believe the order is as follows.
K.K. Idol
K.K. Disco
K.K. Groove
K.K. Jongara
K.K. Roma
K.K. Hollywood
K.K. Flamenco
Minimal Music
K.K. Bolero
K.K. Milonga
Maharaja K.K.
Minimal music again? K.K. Toronika? Couldn't find a definite answer on this one.

I don't know if this is ALL of them, so I'm sorry if it's not. xD
​


----------



## Skitty

omg Maharaja K.K.? That sounds like me wanting to turn one of my exhibit rooms into a curry house. I already perceived the "fairy tale" town hall as being some sort of homage to the Taj Mahal. XD


----------



## Viriel

I have a question. When you decide to upgrade the museum with its second level, to which character do you have to give the bells ?


----------



## aikatears

ok say you go to a town where the other two people that are there are not on your friend list, when you add them from your friends town will they appear on your 3ds friend list as well?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Viriel said:


> I have a question. When you decide to upgrade the museum with its second level, to which character do you have to give the bells ?



I think a gyroid appears in the train station for all the shopping district community projects.


----------



## Fame

How can you get a black pitfall seed? Can you just buy it?


----------



## Jake

its something about dawn thats all i can read in the info :\


----------



## Zen

Viriel said:


> I have a question. When you decide to upgrade the museum with its second level, to which character do you have to give the bells ?



A gyroid appears in the train station. This is the gyroid you pay for all shopping center upgrades that require payment. 



aikatears said:


> ok say you go to a town where the other two people that are there are not on your friend list, when you add them from your friends town will they appear on your 3ds friend list as well?



Why, yes! When you go to the player list, if they aren't on your 3DS FL already, you won't see an empty heart by their name. Clicking on their name prompts you that they are about to be added to your 3DS FL. Once you accept, an empty heart will appear by their name and you can add them as a best friend from there.




Fame said:


> How can you get a black pitfall seed? Can you just buy it?



So far I've only gotten them from the police station xD


----------



## DaisyCrossing

Hey I dunno if this has already been asked but can you add symbols like ' in your character name? Like for example Ja'mie

Or would I have to make it Jamie?


----------



## Jake

yes.


----------



## aikatears

Zen said:


> A gyroid appears in the train station. This is the gyroid you pay for all shopping center upgrades that require payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, yes! When you go to the player list, if they aren't on your 3DS FL already, you won't see an empty heart by their name. Clicking on their name prompts you that they are about to be added to your 3DS FL. Once you accept, an empty heart will appear by their name and you can add them as a best friend from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've only gotten them from the police station xD



cool that just really cool. i wasnt sure about 3ds list being updated when i saw the video on it but that is very neat feature, much easy than typing the code.


----------



## Viriel

Thank you folks


----------



## Jennifer

Could anyone maybe go into more detail about how patterns work in this game? I've heard mixed answers on the amount you can save, how storage works, and if patterns get overwritten (IE: You make a path and then move that pattern to storage. Is the path then changed by a new pattern in it's place? Similarly, how does this effect face boards, signs, clothes, and umbrellas?) @-@


----------



## CHR:)S

When is the next nintendo direct


----------



## Jake

Some people are predicting January 5th


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> Some people are predicting January 5th



Doubt it, although Nintendo did surprise me with the early December one instead of a late December one. Besides, they have nothing coming in January. I see no reason to have another one until at least late January before Fire Emblem releases.


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Could anyone maybe go into more detail about how patterns work in this game? I've heard mixed answers on the amount you can save, how storage works, and if patterns get overwritten (IE: You make a path and then move that pattern to storage. Is the path then changed by a new pattern in it's place? Similarly, how does this effect face boards, signs, clothes, and umbrellas?) @-@




I got this one 

You can make up to 10 patterns and hold it on your person. You can store up to 72 designs with Mable for a total of 82 designs. This includes both PRO designs as well. (Both types take up one slot)

Now for clothes patterns that you want to use; you must have the pattern on your person. 

So making a complicated path design means less pattern slots for you.

If you replace or erase a pattern that exists in the world, be it clothes or ground, they get replaced/erased. 

Not sure about signboards/easels as I don't have either. If it hasn't been answered by the time I get home from vacation, I shall post again with a definitive answer for you


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> I got this one
> 
> You can make up to 10 patterns and hold it on your person. You can store up to 72 designs with Mable for a total of 82 designs. This includes both PRO designs as well. (Both types take up one slot)
> 
> Now for clothes patterns that you want to use; you must have the pattern on your person.
> 
> So making a complicated path design means less pattern slots for you.
> 
> If you replace or erase a pattern that exists in the world, be it clothes or ground, they get replaced/erased.
> 
> Not sure about signboards/easels as I don't have either. If it hasn't been answered by the time I get home from vacation, I shall post again with a definitive answer for you



Thanks so much  So, clothing patterns (and I assume other wearables) have to be on the person, but for paths, you can safely put them in storage and your paths should be okay? I wonder where furniture would go in this. 

Mostly just preparing between the town flag, the museum exhibits, an outfit, an umbrella, 1-6 Path Designs, and a Sign...which is sadly more than 10 XD Along with possibly several paintings as well @-@ So trying to see if it'd be possible to do them all or if I'm going to have to narrow it down to do my town properly 

I don't plan to delete any designs (as I shouldn't get anywhere towards 82 anyway), but I guess I'm worried that putting them in storage would count as them going away.


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Thanks so much  So, clothing patterns (and I assume other wearables) have to be on the person, but for paths, you can safely put them in storage and your paths should be okay? I wonder where furniture would go in this.
> 
> Mostly just preparing between the town flag, the museum exhibits, an outfit, an umbrella, 1-6 Path Designs, and a Sign...which is sadly Moreno than 10 XD Along with possibly several paintings as well @-@ So trying to see if it'd be possible to do them all or if I'm going to have to narrow it down to do my town properly
> 
> I don't plan to delete any designs (as I shouldn't get anywhere towards 82 anyway), but I guess I'm worried that putting them in storage would count as them going away.



I apologize if I wasn't clear. You can store a design and a copy stays on your person. However, if you replace a pattern in your inventory that you previously put on the ground with something else, it changes on the ground. Erasing a pattern in your inventory turns that pattern white, not blank. So you will have a bunch of white squares everywhere. 

So if you want to have a path in your town, be prepared to sacrifice those slots in your 10-slot pattern window. IE, you MUST have them on you at all times.

Other things stay though. You can safely not have your town flag design on you and it won't change, for example.


----------



## katysu

Zen, could you hold the path patterns with another character, freeing the space up with your main character?


----------



## aikatears

Hmm might do what josh does in his town and make ? mule just for patterns.


----------



## RitsuBel

Zen said:


> Other things stay though. You can safely not have your town flag design on you and it won't change, for example.



The only two things I've seen to stay are the town flag and the 2nd floor museum signs. Everything else (even furniture with patterns put on them via Kaizo) will change to match whatever it is in that slot. Haven't checked face boards, but I think they'd change too.


----------



## Zen

katysu said:


> Zen, could you hold the path patterns with another character, freeing the space up with your main character?



Indeed you can! I do this myself xD


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> I apologize if I wasn't clear. You can store a design and a copy stays on your person. However, if you replace a pattern in your inventory that you previously put on the ground with something else, it changes on the ground. Erasing a pattern in your inventory turns that pattern white, not blank. So you will have a bunch of white squares everywhere.
> 
> So if you want to have a path in your town, be prepared to sacrifice those slots in your 10-slot pattern window. IE, you MUST have them on you at all times.
> 
> Other things stay though. You can safely not have your town flag design on you and it won't change, for example.



Alright  Thanks. It's my first time thinking about paths so... okay, flag and signs first then path and outfit @-@

Main reason I didn't want to make another villager is I'm not sure how much space I'd have in town as it is for like...all the other things I want in it. So having another villager could make it worse  

RitsuBel - I've noticed some people with faceboards not have that pattern to choose from Wendell when someone is in their dream town, but I don't know how Wendell chooses patterns either.

Edit: One last pattern related question! If Player B gets a customized piece of furniture and gives it to Player A who does not have that pattern, would it still have Player B's pattern (as they still live in the town and have it) or would it change to Player A's pattern in that spot? And I'm guessing museum exhibits are shared amongst all players? @-@


----------



## XenoVII

Mind if I ask, what are the in-game Nintendo/Special items are. And if you can, can you provide the pictures?

Also, what are the instruments in this this game.


----------



## katysu

Thanks Zen for the answer.
I wonder how many players of New Leaf will lay down paths - I only put paths in accf because of grass wear. 
But I got to like them, helped to define the town as 'mine'. 

From what I've read, grass wear is in NL but not as harsh and/or programmed differently; no signposts: so no idea where villager houses may pop up, and community projects that take up space.
For me, that doesn't make a complicated path system seem very attractive, but will have to see.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I think ZedameX played AC with Lin and Ko xD


----------



## saratoga

Suiseiseki said:


> I think ZedameX played AC with Lin and Ko xD



Yes, we play together from time to time. He is a really nice guy


----------



## Skitty

Tell Zed that his game is 10000000x better than reality TV


----------



## Gummy

I want to know about the wigs that are available in this game. Does anyone know which ones appear or about any new ones?


----------



## Pokeking

I saw in footage that there is a hat resembling a sugegasa which is supposed to be the hat that Raiden from Mortal Kombat has. H don't remember where. However google translation leads me to a "sandogasa" hat.

Two different hats?


----------



## JCnator

Jennifer said:


> Edit: One last pattern related question! If Player B gets a customized piece of furniture and gives it to Player A who does not have that pattern, would it still have Player B's pattern (as they still live in the town and have it) or would it change to Player A's pattern in that spot? And I'm guessing museum exhibits are shared amongst all players? @-@



So, I just experienced something on a customized furniture with a pattern on it. Whenever I grab it on R.Parkers, it forces me to pick one of my 10 design slots in which the source pattern will take place. It leads me to think that each furniture with a pattern on it won't save a whole pattern. I assume the same will happen whenever you pick it up (the one with yellow leaf icon) on the ground...


----------



## Mz_D

Gummy said:


> I want to know about the wigs that are available in this game. Does anyone know which ones appear or about any new ones?



So far I've seen the afro and the geisha wig return. There's a Japanese wedding wig which I think I've seen before and the Chinese twin buns which is a style I love.



Japanese wedding wig


Twin buns.

There's also the samurai hair style as well and probably a few more that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## bionic

Do you find yourself playing more with the 3D on or off?


----------



## Loreley

I've got a question about that stone plates on the ground shown in the 47min Nintendo Direct about New Leaf:


I'd love to have this kind of path in my town.
Are those normal patterns or is this some sort of community project?  I'm confused because they don't seem to be exactly square and so I'm not sure if they are really just patterns.


----------



## JCnator

They're the patterns, and not a community project. They looked like irregular, but they're in fact squares.


----------



## CHR:)S

Justin said:


> Doubt it, although Nintendo did surprise me with the early December one instead of a late December one. Besides, they have nothing coming in January. I see no reason to have another one until at least late January before Fire Emblem releases.



ogm nintendo direct on jan 5th: animal crossing new leaf coming out this month

omg its gonna happen


----------



## RisingSun

CHR:)S said:


> ogm nintendo direct on jan 5th: animal crossing new leaf coming out this month
> 
> omg its gonna happen



Huh???  Source?  The Facebook Nintendo 3DS page is not showing a direct coming up, and they always have it as one of the first places I look for it.


----------



## aikatears

RisingSun said:


> Huh???  Source?  The Facebook Nintendo 3DS page is not showing a direct coming up, and they always have it as one of the first places I look for it.


Plus the 5 is a Sat directs are done on week days


----------



## Gummy

Yeah, I'm not sure there's much truth in that statement... I'd be a bit shocked if announced a release date that was within this month... that only leaves a few weeks for build up.


----------



## Jennifer

A question on Cockroaches and Beautiful Towns. I know with Beautiful Towns, you don't have to worry about cockroaches... is that altogether or they just mean like in your house? Mostly asking as I'm wondering if I'd have to go to a different town type in order to catch one.


----------



## Jake

They mean in your house


----------



## Cherrypie

Basically time travellers should choose beautiful if they want to tt and get less weeds and no cockroaches... But I'm not a time traveller, yet I still want a beautiful town.


----------



## Jennifer

Cherrypie said:


> Basically time travellers should choose beautiful if they want to tt and get less weeds and no cockroaches... But I'm not a time traveller, yet I still want a beautiful town.



Yeah, I don't plan to time travel, but want a beautiful town as well  My asking about cockroaches was just to make sure it wouldn't interfere with museum completion.


----------



## Pickles

That's a good question, Jennifer! I'd wondered the same thing, because completing the museum is one of my favorite goals!


----------



## Gummy

I have a question about the "delicious" fruit. If your town fruit was peaches, and someone gave you delicious peaches, would you be able to plant those peaches? Or can you only plant the fruit if it was grown in your town?


----------



## Cherrypie

Gummy said:


> I have a question about the "delicious" fruit. If your town fruit was peaches, and someone gave you delicious peaches, would you be able to plant those peaches? Or can you only plant the fruit if it was grown in your town?



It has to be your native delicious fruit for a tree to grow into a delicious tree. If you plant a foreign delicious fruit, it will just grow into a normal tree. I hope I helped!


----------



## Khiara

So it's possible to catch "wild" cockroaches again? I know it wasn't in city folk..
I remember in AC for gamecube and in WW it was always fun to try to step on it in the museum. 8D


----------



## Lotus

Is there any plans for Animal Crossing: New Leaf Guide Book for US & Europe?


----------



## Jake

Does anyone have a HQ picture of the holly bush (the red one)


----------



## Jake

Has anyone found the QR code for this pattern??


----------



## Jennifer

Khiara said:


> So it's possible to catch "wild" cockroaches again? I know it wasn't in city folk..
> I remember in AC for gamecube and in WW it was always fun to try to step on it in the museum. 8D



That is also part of why I asked  Not sure if it is or not.

Oh! Is there any way to prevent tanning besides an umbrella/parasol?


----------



## Jake

i think maybe wearing full face stuff like a than desert hat (idk the name) might help but i donon


----------



## Gummy

Are the pictures back that you get from your villagers for becoming best friends with them? I know the feature was in Wild World and removed in City Folk, but I can't find any information on it.


----------



## souljahbill

Gummy said:


> Are the pictures back that you get from your villagers for becoming best friends with them? I know the feature was in Wild World and removed in City Folk, but I can't find any information on it.



It's back


----------



## Jake

i can never remember, who runs what police station??


----------



## Fame

Jake. said:


> i can never remember, who runs what police station??



it depends on what station you choose. the classic one has copper and the modern one has booker


----------



## Jake

this is what i dont understand. I always think the other, the classic is run by booker, and the modern run by copper; Josh's video shows Booker in the classic so i dont even know
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sHJWRF618U


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> it depends on what station you choose. the classic one has copper and the modern one has booker





Jake. said:


> this is what i dont understand. I always think the other, the classic is run by booker, and the modern run by copper; Josh's video shows Booker in the classic so i dont even know
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sHJWRF618U



I always confuse their names, but to be a bit clearer: The fat one runs the classic (wood) station and the thin one runs the modern (metal) station.


----------



## Pickles

That stinks, because I prefer the thin one, but like the wooden station better


----------



## souljahbill

Pickles said:


> That stinks, because I prefer the thin one, but like the wooden station better



I'm the opposite. I much prefer Booker but because my town will be a "modern" town, I'm going to have Copper.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Same here, Pickles. Booker is kind of annoying by how he keeps pausing and it takes forever to talk to him.. but, I don't want the modern station in my town.


----------



## Pickles

LOL I KNOW! I mean, I'd like them both, because Booker is a cutie, but I just don't want to TALK to him that often. "Spit it out, man!!"


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Booker should have came out of his shell for this game >.<


----------



## Kaguya-hime

I know this might prove to be an entirely redundant question to ask but has it been confirmed that New Leaf and Wild World are incompatible?

Common sense suggests it would be impossible for a NL character to visit WW but I was just wondering if it was still possible to somehow make communications from WW to NL. Most likely just wishful thinking on my part!


----------



## souljahbill

Kaguya-hime said:


> I know this might prove to be an entirely redundant question to ask but has it been confirmed that New Leaf and Wild World are incompatible?
> 
> Common sense suggests it would be impossible for a NL character to visit WW but I was just wondering if it was still possible to somehow make communications from WW to NL. Most likely just wishful thinking on my part!


 It hasn't been confirmed to my knowledge but I'm certain this is just wishful thinking.


----------



## JCnator

I can definitely confirm that there isn't any way to connect WW to NL. It doesn't even exist to begin with.


----------



## Kregan

Can someone help me I do not know how to toggle spotpass on in the starting menu of the game. Please write it in hiranga.

Also if there is a visitor, are they always near the middle of the map or near to the town tree?

Can I replant the bushes and trees on the island?

Can you change the locaion of your house?


----------



## Jake

Kregan said:


> Can someone help me I do not know how to toggle spotpass on in the starting menu of the game. Please write it in hiranga.
> 
> Also if there is a visitor, are they always near the middle of the map or near to the town tree?
> 
> Can I replant the bushes and trees on the island?
> 
> Can you change the locaion of your house?


1) i donno
2) town tree
3) only hibiscus
4) no


----------



## Zen

Kregan said:


> Can someone help me I do not know how to toggle spotpass on in the starting menu of the game. Please write it in hiranga.
> 
> Also if there is a visitor, are they always near the middle of the map or near to the town tree?
> 
> Can I replant the bushes and trees on the island?
> 
> Can you change the locaion of your house?



- it's on by default. if you want it off, pick the second option.

- town tree. unless they wander like Badge dude or Turnip lady or Odd camel.

- Yes.

- Not after you place it.


----------



## Kregan

Zen said:


> - it's on by default. if you want it off, pick the second option.
> 
> - town tree. unless they wander like Badge dude or Turnip lady or Odd camel.
> 
> - Yes.
> 
> - Not after you place it.



from gamefaqs guide

3) Before Playing
...a. Toggle SpotPass?
......i. Remain same
......ii. uketoruyou ni suru or Receiving ready (if SpotPass is disabled)
......ii. uketora nakusuru or Stop receiving (if SpotPass is enabled)

I can't tell if I have it on or not

Thanks for quick reply!


----------



## Skitty

Back on the topic of Booker, I really like his personality <3 He's adorable and shy. Like you can obviously tell he's just one of those quiet people that wants to do good things <3


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

How long does it take for fruit to grow again after you shake it down? I think it's 3 days in the other games, and I'm wondering if it's any different.


----------



## Fame

Also on the topic of trees, what trees lose their leaves and how?


----------



## dnrg

(Posting here seems more appropriate )
Oh! Sorry, one more question. About villager interactions-
I've heard that there's something where you can sit on a bench and put your head together with a villager. I assume this is from good friendship, ( I'm not sure why you'd do that to someone you hate lol ) but is there any more things like that? That villagers do
example: http://animalcrossingdream.tumblr.com/post/39490354962/me-my-newest-bench-buddy


----------



## Haihappen

Fame said:


> Also on the topic of trees, what trees lose their leaves and how?



it's explained here
http://youtu.be/85yr3yTTcc0?t=5m36s


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Why would anyone bother importing a Japanese 3DS + Animal Crossing just because they can't wait a few months. Lmao, that's about ?200. Couldve kept 160 of that.


----------



## CHR:)S

Suiseiseki said:


> Why would anyone bother importing a Japanese 3DS + Animal Crossing just because they can't wait a few months. Lmao, that's about ?200. Couldve kept 160 of that.



It's going to be about a half a year's wait. Some people just really want to play the game already.


----------



## Prof Gallows

4-5 months at the least.

It might seem like a long time, but wasting all that money on impatience is silly.


----------



## CHR:)S

Prof Gallows said:


> 4-5 months at the least.
> 
> It might seem like a long time, but wasting all that money on impatience is silly.


Are you saying it is a possibility that we are getting the game March?


----------



## Prof Gallows

CHR:)S said:


> Are you saying it is a possibility that we are getting the game March?



Er.. no?

Currently as I post this, it's January. I said 4-5 months at the least. That's May and June.


----------



## Gummy

As mayor, are you able to kick out or remove certain villagers from your town?


----------



## Sora

Gummy said:


> As mayor, are you able to kick out or remove certain villagers from your town?



No actually. You are forced to just hope they ask you if they should leave.


----------



## JasonBurrows

How many rooms do you get with a fully upgraded house?
Would someone be able to post pictures of each room so I can get a good look as well please?


----------



## Sora

JasonBurrows said:


> How many rooms do you get with a fully upgraded house?
> Would someone be able to post pictures of each room so I can get a good look as well please?



6 rooms can be built in total: 1 basement, 1 upper floor, and 4 main floor rooms. I don't have pictures though sorry. I'm sure someone else has some.


----------



## JCnator

And unlike the past AC games, all of the 6 six rooms can be sized up to 8x8! It helps to achieve HHA score, because you've got a lot more space to work with.


----------



## musiciancrossing

If you're online with friends are you able to just hand things directly to them or do you have to drop them on the ground and get your friend to pick it up? (Sorry if I'm unclear.)


----------



## Zen

emzie2001 said:


> If you're online with friends are you able to just hand things directly to them or do you have to drop them on the ground and get your friend to pick it up? (Sorry if I'm unclear.)



Always have to drop things. Always.


----------



## musiciancrossing

Oh just wondering. Also (this really doesn't matter but I'd like to know fof my entertainment!) If you get a takeout coffee and leave it for a day in your pockets and then drink it the next day does your player make a weird face or anything?!


----------



## Gummy

Sora said:


> No actually. You are forced to just hope they ask you if they should leave.


Aww, that's too bad.


----------



## Jennifer

This is going to be a weird question but... when you place two faceboards next to eachother, about how big is the distance between them?


----------



## Dalie

Is there some video or something about what is the non-mayor player's beginning of the game like? Which are the differences to mayor's beginning of the game?


----------



## Nicole.

When can your player get a tan?


----------



## Fame

Nicole_AC. said:


> When can your player get a tan?



You can go to the island to get a tan but you can still do it in summer as well.


----------



## Nicole.

Fame said:


> You can go to the island to get a tan but you can still do it in summer as well.



How long do you have to wait around for your skin to become darker, then?


----------



## Fame

Nicole_AC. said:


> How long do you have to wait around for your skin to become darker, then?



I've never actually tanned in the other games but I read somewhere for this game that you just stand there for a couple of hours and the next day you come on, the tan will be there.


----------



## JCnator

Dalie said:


> Is there some video or something about what is the non-mayor player's beginning of the game like? Which are the differences to mayor's beginning of the game?




Well, you will appear at the train station without being greeted by anyone. A bit like the mayor, you still have to head to the Town Hall, talk to Shizue (or whatever English name they come up with), head to Nook Homes and finally choose exactly where you want your house to be. Again, talk to Shizue, and you're pretty much free to do whatever you want...

Wait a second... You'll have to talk to every villager in your town, compose letters (you don't have to send them), get a shovel and bury 3 fruits or sell them, catch 3 different bugs or fishes (you can buy either a net or fishing rod for 500 bells each). Otherwise, you will be stuck with the same exact amount of villagers and they won't be able to move in or out. Once you're done, you'll obtain the watering can from her.

Want to be able to use the Train Station? Well, you need to get a photo for your ID card, and it costs 500 bells. Sell things at either the shop or R.Parkers (recommended, as you gain more bells).


So, a non-mayor character won't get to plant the symbol tree, and will be never asked for becoming a mayor, since there is already one.


----------



## Valerie

I wonder if you can use a secondary character to freeze the town villagers?  That way you have all the time in the world to befriend them? Or to make it so that no one moves in/ out and you can put town projects where you want to?  

I created a secondary character to reserve a spot for a future light house. No one has moved in or out since then. 

If having a second character with incomplete initial tasks really does freeze villager movement: I will definitely take advantage of it when I get my American copy of the game. That way I can put up what town projects I want and lay down paths without fear of animals moving on top of my primo location or path!

In the mean time I'm deleting that secondary character on my Japanese game, I have a character I really want to just move out!


----------



## New leaf 180

Is there a coffee guide


----------



## Zen

Valerie said:


> I wonder if you can use a secondary character to freeze the town villagers?  That way you have all the time in the world to befriend them? Or to make it so that no one moves in/ out and you can put town projects where you want to?
> 
> I created a secondary character to reserve a spot for a future light house. No one has moved in or out since then.
> 
> If having a second character with incomplete initial tasks really does freeze villager movement: I will definitely take advantage of it when I get my American copy of the game. That way I can put up what town projects I want and lay down paths without fear of animals moving on top of my primo location or path!
> 
> In the mean time I'm deleting that secondary character on my Japanese game, I have a character I really want to just move out!



You don't need to "freeze" the town villagers. They tell you that they're moving out and when, and since you're the mayor you can tell them yes or no.

I do recommend using the extra houses to reserve spots in the village, but quick warning: you'd be surprised at where the animal can move in  It takes quite a bit of planning.


----------



## Jake

New leaf 180 said:


> Is there a coffee guide



http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39297233698/cafe-guide-and-information


----------



## DaisyCrossing

I dunno if this has been asked but how can you get the ability to have hairstyles from the opposite gender?

I think in city folk it was after you had already tried every hair style of your gender at least once. Is it the same in this?


----------



## Julie

DaisyCrossing said:


> I dunno if this has been asked but how can you get the ability to have hairstyles from the opposite gender?
> 
> I think in city folk it was after you had already tried every hair style of your gender at least once. Is it the same in this?



I believe you have to change your hairstyle 15 times.


----------



## Catarsi Sol

I've gotta question regarding the game console furniture stuff. I've seen the Virtual Boy and the Wii Balance Board. Is there by any chance any other stuff? Like a Wii U or just the Wii?


----------



## Julie

Catarsi Sol said:


> I've gotta question regarding the game console furniture stuff. I've seen the Virtual Boy and the Wii Balance Board. Is there by any chance any other stuff? Like a Wii U or just the Wii?



Here's a list of all Nintendo related items: https://docs.google.com/document/d/104L8LcA5gvUBhsN8ky4BepnEfdKzAbdbqaS3fd7vk5c/edit?pli=1

So no, other than the balance board and Virtual Boy there are no other console related stuff for now.


----------



## Catarsi Sol

Memory Anemone said:


> Here's a list of all Nintendo related items: https://docs.google.com/document/d/104L8LcA5gvUBhsN8ky4BepnEfdKzAbdbqaS3fd7vk5c/edit?pli=1
> 
> So no, other than the balance board and Virtual Boy there are no other console related stuff for now.



I won't be so surprised if they eventually release consoles as DLC when ACNL releases elsewhere. Well, here's to hoping, anyway.


----------



## TheFarmboy

I overheard that when you talk to Rover for the first time, you get to pick a map for your town. Is that true?

(I'm back everyone!)


----------



## Dalie

Yes, it is true  Rover show's you a randomized map and you have the opinion to say that you don't want that map. Then he'll give you another one and you can choose again if you want it or not.


----------



## JCnator

You get a choice of four randomly-generated town layouts when creating a town. If you don't like all of them, you'd have to reset.


----------



## Fame

zedamex has a great video on choosing a town map. i cant link you as im on mobile now but its his recent videos


----------



## oath2order

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You get a choice of four randomly-generated town layouts when creating a town. If you don't like all of them, you'd have to reset.



That is awesome! I'm gonna have a pain of a time trying to decide them.


----------



## Pokeking

It helps getting four maps. In past games, I just got whatever layout I found myself in.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler












This is the dream address of the lady from the 47min AC ND. Can anyone test if it actually works??


----------



## Khiara

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dream address of the lady from the 47min AC ND. Can anyone test if it actually works??



I tried. It didn't work for me..


----------



## Jake

o 

fml


----------



## Valerie

@farmboy: yes, you get several choices to choose from


----------



## PhilNook

Not sure if this was already asked but I didn't want to look through 28 pages of posts 

What happens to tortimer since you become mayor?


----------



## JCnator

Well, Tortimer already retired himself before the new mayor arrive. In this game, Tortimer is now hosting island mini-games.


----------



## Shadow Roxas

How bad is grass erosion? I realllllllly hated it in CF, and I was wondering whether maybe it didnt go away as fast this time? I also heard a rumor that the fertilizer you get in the upgraded seed shop may help regrow grass, is this true? 

Also, the horror town mentioned way earlier in this topic is called "Aika" Town. Zed and LinandKo do nice runthroughs of it if people are interested in seeing more


----------



## Shadow Roxas

Here are the Aika village links
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyGrDi2pVbg - Linandko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYX-NfY945g - Zed


----------



## Kaijudomage

Shadow Roxas said:


> How bad is grass erosion? I realllllllly hated it in CF, and I was wondering whether maybe it didnt go away as fast this time? I also heard a rumor that the fertilizer you get in the upgraded seed shop may help regrow grass, is this true?



From what I've seen, the grass erosion isn't nearly as bad as it was in City Folk, I have heard that it can grow back, not sure how long that takes though. As for the fertilizer, it being for grass is incorrect, it's for flowers & delicious fruit. See here


----------



## Hayley

This is a bit of a silly question, but I remember seeing a house design/exterior guide on a thread - which I believe is on here - and I cannot find it. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Shadow Roxas said:


> How bad is grass erosion? I realllllllly hated it in CF, and I was wondering whether maybe it didnt go away as fast this time? I also heard a rumor that the fertilizer you get in the upgraded seed shop may help regrow grass, is this true?





Kaijudomage said:


> From what I've seen, the grass erosion isn't nearly as bad as it was in City Folk, I have heard that it can grow back, not sure how long that takes though. As for the fertilizer, it being for grass is incorrect, it's for flowers & delicious fruit. See here



^^^
It isn't as bad in New Leaf; it deteriorates more slowly and it can indeed be grown back much more quickly.
Placing flowers on the problem areas and watering those flowers every day will help grow it back. It will also grow back a little bit after it rains or snows.


----------



## Shadow Roxas

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## musiciancrossing

Can you get more than one hairstyle a day?


----------



## Jarrad

-What are the requirements to get to the Island?
-Does the dream mansion connect to other peoples towns via random or spotpass (or both..)?
-Do you personally situate new shops in your town or are they randomly placed?
-Do you need to be connected to wi-fi in order to visit the Island?
-Looking back at primitive Animal crossing, do the gyroids serve any purpose?
-Is there only the standard/traditional wi-fi features such as connecting to pre-registered friends or is there some sort of new feature which enables you to meet new people?
-Is there only one DJ K.K. song or is there a completely new genre of music?
-What exactly can you do when you visit other peoples towns via dream mansion? (Can you take fruit, flowers, shells etc and will it effect their town?)
-Can you retire from the mayor position? If you do, who takes your place?
-Now that tom nook is gone, do you still have to do the part-time work tutorial or has it been substituted with an alternative tutorial?
-When we connect with other players are we given the option to communicate through the installed microphone?
and most importantly...
-what is the maximum amount of friends that you can have added on your friends list at a time? 
Enjoy!


----------



## JCnator

Jarrad said:


> -What are the requirements to get to the Island? *You have to finish paying your second house debt, then meet Tortimer the next day. Afterwards, the character who did this will be able to visit the island.*
> -Does the dream mansion connect to other peoples towns via random or spotpass (or both..)? *The town can chosen randomly, by country and province/state, or via Dream Address.*
> -Do you personally situate new shops in your town or are they randomly placed? *Some are already placed in the very beginning, others will be set in Shopping District. Heck, there are a select fews that can be placed almost anywhere in your town.*
> -Do you need to be connected to wi-fi in order to visit the Island? *You can visit there alone, or with friends. Also, if you bought a pass to another club, you'll be able to visit with anyone over the world.*
> -Looking back at primitive Animal crossing, do the gyroids serve any purpose? *It has almost the same purpose as in the past AC games, but you can place gyroids at Club 101 between 12PM and 7PM.*
> -Is there only the standard/traditional wi-fi features such as connecting to pre-registered friends or is there some sort of new feature which enables you to meet new people? *You still have to register at least one friend via Friend List before you can first meet them in ACNL. Anyone who is the same town as you currently are can be directly added to your 3DS Friend List, and to your Best Friends list if they are already added.*
> -Is there only one DJ K.K. song or is there a completely new genre of music? *In fact, DJ K.K. remixes his songs, as well of your town tune whenever your ID card's picture shows up on that screen. K.K. Slider also added some more songs you can obtain on every Saturday night.*
> -What exactly can you do when you visit other peoples towns via dream mansion? (Can you take fruit, flowers, shells etc and will it effect their town?) *Anythine you could do in your town can be done there as well, but they won't be saved, since the town is on a server.*
> -Can you retire from the mayor position? If you do, who takes your place? *No, you can't. You'd have to rebuild your town for that.*
> -Now that tom nook is gone, do you still have to do the part-time work tutorial or has it been substituted with an alternative tutorial? *The tutorial itself in this game is much shorter than those found in the past AC games. Though, you have to do certain tasks, like placing your house and being able to play online.*
> -When we connect with other players are we given the option to communicate through the installed microphone? *Microphone can't be used to communicate between players.*
> and most importantly...
> -what is the maximum amount of friends that you can have added on your friends list at a time?  *100 friends on your Friend List, 32 on your Best Friends list.*



I answered your questions. They are marked as bold.


----------



## Fame

what do you mean by 'buy a pass to a club'? for the island bit


----------



## aikatears

I seen this in videos there a pass to join a club that cost island coins that lets you play with people on the island online so if no friends are on but want to play with others you can.


----------



## Jarrad

What's the difference between the friends list and the best friends list?
I should of been more specific, when I mentioned gyroids I was meaning do they provide any other functionality other than sound effects?
What can I do with spotpass on ACNL?
What's a dream address?


----------



## DaisyCrossing

I think this was asked in the first post, how many letters can you have for your characters name, and someone said 6 in the japanese version.

Does anyone think it'll be slightly increased in the american release? Since I want one of my characters to have an 8 letter name. I can't recall what the limit was for the other past american version AC games.


----------



## JCnator

Jarrad said:


> What's the difference between the friends list and the best friends list?
> I should of been more specific, when I mentioned gyroids I was meaning do they provide any other functionality other than sound effects?
> What can I do with spotpass on ACNL?
> What's a dream address?



1. Any player who are on your 3DS Friend List (the one that is found by going on HOME menu and tapping the orange smiley icon) can visit your town when you told to Porter to allow visitors from your Friend List to come.
Best friends not only let you know when your best pals are online, but it also allows you to send a message to them, even if they are visiting anywhere else and don't have their gates open at that moment. You can also tell Porter to open gates for your best friends only.

2. Gyroids don't do anything else than sound effects.

3. SpotPass let you receive SpotPass-only DLCs. If you happen to have this option turned on and receive it, Pete will deliver to you the moment you start up your game.

4. A Dream Address looks like a friend code, which is found on the ID card. To get yours, you have to upload your town by resting on a couch from the Dream Mansion. If you type a Dream Address other than yours when Yumemi (or whatever English name the localization team come up with) asks so, you can directly access to that town.


----------



## Sora

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> 1. Any player who are on your 3DS Friend List (the one that is found by going on HOME menu and tapping the orange smiley icon) can visit your town when you told to Porter to allow visitors from your Friend List to come.
> Best friends not only let you know when your best pals are online, but it also allows you to send a message to them, even if they are visiting anywhere else and don't have their gates open at that moment. You can also tell Porter to open gates for your best friends only.



Just to add: Any friend who isn't a best friend can't interact with your town in anyway. (Dig, Shake Trees, ect.) It is a good option for adding people off random forums so that they can mess with your town. They still may give your villagers gifts, talk to the villagers, participate in events, play games, and such.


----------



## Jennifer

DaisyCrossing said:


> I think this was asked in the first post, how many letters can you have for your characters name, and someone said 6 in the japanese version.
> 
> Does anyone think it'll be slightly increased in the american release? Since I want one of my characters to have an 8 letter name. I can't recall what the limit was for the other past american version AC games.



I know the limit in past games was always at least 8 as my character's name in each game was 8 letters.


----------



## DaisyCrossing

Ah thankyou~ I can rest a little easy now. With this hopefullness. There's nothing worse than being one character short pffftt :c


----------



## amped4jr88

Do they have scans or a list of an item catelog yet or atleast the new ones?


----------



## Jennifer

DaisyCrossing said:


> Ah thankyou~ I can rest a little easy now. With this hopefullness. There's nothing worse than being one character short pffftt :c



Yeeeah... Animal Crossing is one of the few games where I'm not one character short so  Hoping they will do 8, but a part of me kind of hopes they will increase it a bit more too. Though, as long as it is 8, I shall be happy~


----------



## Pokeking

Just want to confirm pattern storage.. It is 10 on the player and 72 spots at Able's, right?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokeking said:


> Just want to confirm pattern storage.. It is 10 on the player and 72 spots at Able's, right?



You can store patters at Able's? asdfghjk that's awesome! Didn't know that.


----------



## Fame

what are the requirements to befriend sable?


----------



## JCnator

You simply talk to her everyday, until you see the QR machine sitting right next to her. You'll be then able to create QR Code images in your SD card, as well of importing by reading them with your 3DS's front camera lens.


----------



## Petunia

I just wanted to confirm one thing regarding StreetPass...

When you StreetPass someone, is it only the mayor's home that will be transferred to someone's plaza? We're able to make four characters total in our town, but only the first character's (mayor) house will be shared via StreetPass?


----------



## Fame

ive seen it mentioned before but how much is the entire house upgrade?


----------



## oath2order

Pokeking said:


> Just want to confirm pattern storage.. It is 10 on the player and 72 spots at Able's, right?



holy crap, 72? Dang.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Fame said:


> ive seen it mentioned before but how much is the entire house upgrade?



A smidgen under 7,600,000 bells!


----------



## mikesjay

Question, I've heard before that the neighbors are much more interactive with the environment. Are they still able to talk to _each other_ like in WW?


----------



## Jake

yes y wudnt dey talk 2 each othr?


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> yes y wudnt dey talk 2 each othr?



Because the neighbors didn't really do much of anything in CF.


----------



## mikesjay

Jake. said:


> yes y wudnt dey talk 2 each othr?



Haha yeah, what oath said. The last game I played was CF and their AI sucked! So I was hoping their AI in New Leaf would be much more improved.


----------



## Julie

oath2order said:


> Because the neighbors didn't really do much of anything in CF.



If I remember correctly they do talk to each other in CF. Sometimes you would see them talking and you could eavesdrop by going up to them if you're quick enough.


----------



## Prof Gallows

But it wasn't very common.

Most of the time they would just be walking around aimlessly staring at trees or something similar.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> But it wasn't very common.
> 
> Most of the time they would just be walking around aimlessly staring at trees or something similar.



Oh, I didn't know that they actually did. Most of them time they walked around their houses.


----------



## Zen

The neighbors do talk to each other and about each other. Also, if you're close enough they'll talk to you and include you in the conversation 

Settling debates seems to be a Mayoral duty. :/


----------



## Kaijudomage

I've been wondering, just how big does the Town Tree get, I thought I've seen pictures here somewhere, but I can't seem to find them, I don't think all the stages of growth had pictures.

Also, what is the tree's growth dictated by? Time? Community Projects?


----------



## Mz_D

I find it hard to catch them sometimes as you can push them when their talking to each other and sometimes they're just walking close to each other. I've seen a few times where I've just missed it and one villager is walking off angry and another depressed. The Mayor duty's are never over.

The few times I can't push them is when they're fishing or deciding where to plant flowers. (Basically any action)


----------



## Zen

Kaijudomage said:


> I've been wondering, just how big does the Town Tree get, I thought I've seen pictures here somewhere, but I can't seem to find them, I don't think all the stages of growth had pictures.
> 
> Also, what is the tree's growth dictated by? Time? Community Projects?



it's dictated by time.

The picture of the tree and a ton of other info was in my thread here:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63845-I-m-ready-for-anything!

In any case, here is the info:

- starting tree
- 5 days and 5 hours
- 20 days and 20 hours
- 50 days and 50 hours
- 100 days and 100 hours
- 180 days and 180 hours
- 300 days and 300 hours
- 500 days and 500 hours (fully grown)


----------



## oath2order

Zen said:


> it's dictated by time.
> 
> The picture of the tree and a ton of other info was in my thread here:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63845-I-m-ready-for-anything!
> 
> In any case, here is the info:
> 
> - starting tree
> - 5 days and 5 hours
> - 20 days and 20 hours
> - 50 days and 50 hours
> - 100 days and 100 hours
> - 180 days and 180 hours
> - 300 days and 300 hours
> - 500 days and 500 hours (fully grown)



Well, that's going to be fun to work for!


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


> it's dictated by time.
> 
> The picture of the tree and a ton of other info was in my thread here:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63845-I-m-ready-for-anything!
> 
> In any case, here is the info:
> 
> - starting tree
> - 5 days and 5 hours
> - 20 days and 20 hours
> - 50 days and 50 hours
> - 100 days and 100 hours
> - 180 days and 180 hours
> - 300 days and 300 hours
> - 500 days and 500 hours (fully grown)



That last tree is huge..... 

500 hours I can do, but 500 days, I hope that includes missed days from when you start your town.


----------



## Jake

Kaijudomage said:


> That last tree is huge.....
> 
> 500 hours I can do, but 500 days, I hope that includes missed days from when you start your town.



Nope. You actually have to play for 500 days


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Nope. You actually have to play for 500 days



Something which I will totally be doing.


----------



## Juicebox

Kaijudomage said:


> That last tree is huge.....
> 
> 500 hours I can do, but 500 days, I hope that includes missed days from when you start your town.


Woah. Even cheating for that would be tiring.


----------



## Feraligator

If you had a Beautiful Town, couldn't you just skip 500 days? I heard people saying that your flowers will not die in the Beautiful Town when you _don't play,_ unless you play the game without watering them.


----------



## Jennifer

JezDayy said:


> If you had a Beautiful Town, couldn't you just skip 500 days? I heard people saying that your flowers will not die in the Beautiful Town when you _don't play,_ unless you play the game without watering them.



You have to play for at least a minute a day so...


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Oh, so it's not literally 500 24 hours?


----------



## oath2order

Suiseiseki said:


> Oh, so it's not literally 500 24 hours?



Nobody could play for that long >.>


----------



## Mz_D

I think you could do it if you time travelled a day 500 times. The 500 hours would have to be logged up normally though. I don't see any way to cheat with the hours.

I'm just going to keep playing and see how big my tree gets. I don't see the point to cheating in Animal Crossing other than getting items that you've totally missed, like the download only 7/11 items.


----------



## Juicebox

I know this question has been beaten to death already and I apologize.

But how many times do you need to get your hair done before you can get contacts?


----------



## oath2order

How big is the town compared to previous games?


----------



## Jake

Juicebox said:


> I know this question has been beaten to death already and I apologize.
> 
> But how many times do you need to get your hair done before you can get contacts?


I think shampoodle's just needs to be open for 2 weeks



oath2order said:


> How big is the town compared to previous games?


smaller but bigger


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> I think shampoodle's just needs to be open for 2 weeks
> 
> 
> smaller but bigger


Thank you Jake!

And at oath2order, it is big enough to fit ten villagers, I think.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> Thank you Jake!
> 
> And at oath2order, it is big enough to fit ten villagers, I think.



So, a little bigger than WW?


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> So, a little bigger than WW?



Yeah, that's about right from what I've seen.


----------



## Jake

Can you visit your own town via the dreamworld lol


----------



## oath2order

I loved the size of my WW town, and a bigger town sounds nice.


----------



## Rafflesia

Is acre size 12x12 or 16x16?


----------



## mattmagician

Jake. said:


> Can you visit your own town via the dreamworld lol



I doubt this, but I'll check next time I boot up the game.


----------



## Sakura0901

The maximum amount of villagers is 12, if i remember rightly. It was on one of Lin&Ko's videos...


----------



## Jake

mattmagician said:


> I doubt this, but I'll check next time I boot up the game.



thx bby <3


----------



## Zen

Sakura0901 said:


> The maximum amount of villagers is 12, if i remember rightly. It was on one of Lin&Ko's videos...



10.

source: I have all the guides.


----------



## ACking

Ive been hearing about these dream villages. What are those? Sorry for asking if already asked.


----------



## Stevey Queen

ACking said:


> Ive been hearing about these dream villages. What are those? Sorry for asking if already asked.



In the shopping district, their is place where you can visit someone's town via dream. At this place, you can upload your town and people will be able to visit if they have your dream address. In the dream, you can explore and completely destroy their town. And then when you leave, everything will be back to normal because it is just a dream and nothing is affected. Wendell will appear in dream villages and give you the character's designs they have made.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Lovemcqueen said:


> In the shopping district, their is place where you can visit someone's town via dream. At this place, you can upload your town and people will be able to visit if they have your dream address. In the dream, you can explore and completely destroy their town. And then when you leave, everything will be back to normal because it is just a dream and nothing is affected. Wendell will appear in dream villages and give you the character's designs they have made.



I believe for Wendell showing up is one of the options you can set in the dream mansion to allow or disallow the sharing of patterns, although I don't know where those options are as I don't understand written Japanese at all.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kaijudomage said:


> I believe for Wendell showing up is one of the options you can set in the dream mansion to allow or disallow the sharing of patterns, although I don't know where those options are as I don't understand written Japanese at all.



Most likely the case. I haven't seen him in all of the villages I have seen and some people probably don't want to share their patterns with people.


----------



## ACking

Thanks!


----------



## Fudgenuggets

So I've been looking up videos on how Dream Mode (or whatever it's called) works and I have a few questions:
Is the dream address separate from the 3DS friend code?
Are you able to "steal" things from the other town? (take fruits from a town in your dream and bring it back to your town)
Is there any limit on how many times or how long you can be in a dream?


----------



## Jake

1) Different
2) No anything you do in a dream town doesn't save, it's a dream after all
3) Don't think so


----------



## Rafflesia

How do you get blue roses?


----------



## Lotus

Is there burqa in this game?


----------



## Fudgenuggets

OK I have another question about dreams.
So let's say I upload my town as a dream. If I re-upload my town, will the new version of my town replace the old one? Or will it just save onto another dream address?


----------



## Julie

Fudgenuggets said:


> OK I have another question about dreams.
> So let's say I upload my town as a dream. If I re-upload my town, will the new version of my town replace the old one? Or will it just save onto another dream address?



It will replace the old one.


----------



## ZedameX

Julie said:


> It will replace the old one.



In fact it is recommended to update daily as you get given 5000 bells for every subsequent update from your first one.  I hear they can deleted after a while if you don't update but I haven't seen it happen.


----------



## Rafflesia

I know you can remake teddy bears and those dolls from Aika village but can you remake panda bear dolls too?


----------



## Jake

yes.


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Aw well that sucks. I wonder how long that creepy Aika village will stay around...


----------



## Zen

Rafflesia said:


> I know you can remake teddy bears and those dolls from Aika village but can you remake panda bear dolls too?



Panda bears cannot be remade.


----------



## Jake

oops i am thinking of the mumma one sorry every1 (((


----------



## Chameleonsoup

If you get a design using a QR code, can it be edited? For example, if I got a dress that is a great design and is blue but I want it green, can I change the colour?


----------



## Zen

Chameleonsoup said:


> If you get a design using a QR code, can it be edited? For example, if I got a dress that is a great design and is blue but I want it green, can I change the colour?



You can neither edit nor display any design you get from QR. It makes sense as the design isn't yours.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Yeah it does, I expected that but I thought I'd check. Thanks


----------



## Petunia

When you set up your town's dream address for others to visit, is the address itself all that's needed for them? Or, do you you also need the person's name? And, is this the mayor's name, or your 3DS/mii name?

I'm making a sig with my future town info, that's why I'm wondering.


----------



## Jake

You just need dream address


----------



## Petunia

Okay kewl, thanks!


----------



## Mz_D

I think you also need internet access. I usually don't have wi-fi at home so for me to use the Dream building I need to go to a wi-fi hotspot.


----------



## saratoga

Zen said:


> 10.
> 
> source: I have all the guides.



You see I am Lindsey of Linandko and I remember distinctly saying 10 or 11 ^^; This again was during a time when I did not have a guide and was getting info on sketchy wikis. Referencing us is OK, just be accurate


----------



## Jennifer

Does anyone know if there's pictures of each of the starter outfits? @-@


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Does anyone know if there's pictures of each of the starter outfits? @-@



yes let me try to find

http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-229.html


----------



## Superpenguin

As the season ends, does Gracie's furniture and clothing start selling out and going on sale like it does in CF?


----------



## dexterminate88

I was wondering if anybody had any links to images of Male face #12 (the new style with eyelids) with colored eyes? Doesn't have to be every color, just something other than black. Same link as Jake just posted but here it is again:

http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-229.html


----------



## Jennifer

Jake. said:


> yes let me try to find
> 
> http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-229.html



Thanks  Not the full outfit--but it at least shows a good amount of the shirt <3


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> As the season ends, does Gracie's furniture and clothing start selling out and going on sale like it does in CF?



Yes.


----------



## Ainsley

Does anyone know how you can get the eyes seen on this girl character?


I've seen it in some pics on tumblr, but it's not on any of the face charts.


----------



## Pokeking

Those are fake eyes from an accessory. I think it's used in part 27 of Linandko's New Leaf vids.


----------



## Zen

Ainsley said:


> Does anyone know how you can get the eyes seen on this girl character?
> View attachment 2639
> I've seen it in some pics on tumblr, but it's not on any of the face charts.



it is indeed an accessory.

it's called the をかしのめがね.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> it is indeed an accessory.
> 
> it's called the をかしのめがね.



Sry don't want to turn this into a Japanese lesson, but I thought を is only used for an adjective word it's just like a separator and belongs on its own? Why is it at the start of it lol?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Sry don't want to turn this into a Japanese lesson, but I thought を is only used for an adjective word it's just like a separator and belongs on its own? Why is it at the start of it lol?



to emphasize that they are "'borrowed eye'glasses". Get it? 

Japanese lesson? Sure.

かし or 貸し is a noun meaning loan or lend. It can also be verbalized such as 貸しする. In this case it has been shortened to を貸し which means [something] borrowed.

_Sample usage:_

君が必要な本は何でもを貸ししましょう。
"Kimi ga hitsuyou wa nandemo wo kashi shimashou."

_"I will lend you whatever book you need."_


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> to emphasize that they are "'borrowed eye'glasses". Get it?
> 
> Japanese lesson? Sure.
> 
> かし or 貸し is a noun meaning loan or lend. It can also be verbalized such as 貸しする. In this case it has been shortened to を貸し which means [something] borrowed.
> 
> _Sample usage:_
> 
> 君が必要な本は何でもを貸ししましょう。
> "Kimi ga hitsuyou wa nandemo wo kashi shimashou."
> 
> _"I will lend you whatever book you need."_



I remember learning かし lol my teacher was like 'the way I remember it is by thinking can i borrow some cash' lol she was crazy

But thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> I remember learning かし lol my teacher was like 'the way I remember it is by thinking can i borrow some cash' lol she was crazy
> 
> But thanks for clearing that up



anytime. And that is indeed a good way of remembering it xD


----------



## Zen

saratoga said:


> You see I am Lindsey of Linandko and I remember distinctly saying 10 or 11 ^^; This again was during a time when I did not have a guide and was getting info on sketchy wikis. Referencing us is OK, just be accurate



Hello Lindsey. Nice to meet you. However, I did not reference you at all.  It was Sakura0901.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-new-thread)&p=1287239&viewfull=1#post1287239

Indeed, the maximum number of villagers is 10. Plus the 4 humans. So...14. xD


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> Hello Lindsey. Nice to meet you. However, I did not reference you at all.  It was Sakura0901.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-new-thread)&p=1287239&viewfull=1#post1287239
> 
> Indeed, the maximum number of villagers is 10. Plus the 4 humans. So...14. xD



I think it's because that user mentioned her


----------



## Nicole.

I'm not sure on how many characters you are allowed in a town name.?


----------



## Jake

eight


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> I think it's because that user mentioned her



Oh i know. but there's no point in quoting me for it xD


----------



## Kiwi

Can you plant flowers or trees in the area around the bench near the museum?


----------



## Jarrad

@zen
これ以上眼鏡??


----------



## oath2order

Jarrad said:


> @zen
> これ以上眼鏡??



Google says it means "more glasses".


----------



## dexterminate88

I know that when you sit on the brick around the town tree it gives a listing of things done in the town. I have seen one semi-translated one and it noted when characters moved in etc. My question is if you make a character, delete them a day later, when the mayor sits on the tree will it still list the character as having moved in on X date or does it not show it as if the character never existed in the first place?


----------



## Sora

I would think (just guessing) that it would say they moved out on X day. (X being the day you deleted them)


----------



## Zen

dexterminate88 said:


> I know that when you sit on the brick around the town tree it gives a listing of things done in the town. I have seen one semi-translated one and it noted when characters moved in etc. My question is if you make a character, delete them a day later, when the mayor sits on the tree will it still list the character as having moved in on X date or does it not show it as if the character never existed in the first place?



As if they've never existed.


----------



## musiciancrossing

If you're on online multiplayer can you still get coffee in the cafe with your friends?


----------



## Sora

emzie2001 said:


> If you're on online multiplayer can you still get coffee in the cafe with your friends?



yes...


----------



## musiciancrossing

Sora said:


> yes...


thanks


----------



## Jennifer

Are the museum exhibits you can rent out/buy shared amongst all 4 players or can only the player who buys/rents it can use it?


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Are the museum exhibits you can rent out/buy shared amongst all 4 players or can only the player who buys/rents it can use it?



you buy it, it's yours. Use it. 

you didn't buy it, it's not yours. Can't use it.


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> As if they've never existed.



Awesome that gives me an idea! Thank you, Zen


----------



## Draelor

Hey guys, newcomer to the Animal Crossing series and first time playing this game and i've got a few questions that probably will sound noob.

Where do I redeem the おやくじ fortune tickets? I bought the cookie from the shop and opened it and I have no idea where to redeem it.

I have the fruit モモ (Peach), how does one come about to get other types of fruits?

What does the guy at the top of the shopping district standing under the Arch Way do?

Are Items that are available at the shopping district change everyday? I managed to get a Fishing Rod and Shovel today.

How does one increase....Points at the Town Hall?

Thanks for any help you guys can give me !


----------



## dexterminate88

Draelor said:


> Hey guys, newcomer to the Animal Crossing series and first time playing this game and i've got a few questions that probably will sound noob.
> 
> Where do I redeem the おやくじ fortune tickets? I bought the cookie from the shop and opened it and I have no idea where to redeem it.
> 
> I have the fruit モモ (Peach), how does one come about to get other types of fruits?
> 
> What does the guy at the top of the shopping district standing under the Arch Way do?
> 
> Are Items that are available at the shopping district change everyday? I managed to get a Fishing Rod and Shovel today.
> 
> How does one increase....Points at the Town Hall?
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys can give me !



After you eat the fortune cookie you can give the fortune to timmy/tommy in the shop. I believe it is the second option when talking to them.

The guy at the shopping district under the arch is named Kent. He is Shizues brother and he runs the Streetpass home area. If you streetpass people a model of their home will be in the plaza and you can even order items that they have in their home! Sometimes the peoples character will be in the plaza and give you items such as balloons, pinwheels, and ice cream.

I believe you can talk to shizue at the front desk and she will give you some other fruit as well as a watering can. You can also try mailing neighbors letters asking for fruit. Once you get the island you can also take fruit from there as well as some of the mini games. I don't believe standard town fruit (apples, oranges, cherries, pears, peaches) are in the island mini-games though.

Yes the items will change daily. The gardening shop guy sells axes and watering cans, not sure if timmy/tommy sell all of them. The second floor of the museum once it is unlocked will sell silver nets, shovels, and rods.

To increase points you have to do tasks for your neighbors, pull weeds, water flowers, throw away trash, change the town flag, change the town tune, umm stuff like that. I know there's more but I can't think of them sorry.

EDIT: I have a question. The hibiscus bushes that are available to purchase/plant on the island, is there one (or more) available every day or is it random like the other items?


----------



## Lyssa

Sorry if this has been asked already!  I've been playing AC:NL since release day, but I have yet to come across this house style I'm looking for: 







Any idea on how to make my house exterior like this? Dx


----------



## dexterminate88

Are you wondering about the actual shape of the exterior or the design of the individual pieces? Both can be purchased from Tom Nook. The door, post, roof, etc have to be purchased individually whereas the entire overall shape (japanese theme) is purchased as one lump sum but only after your house has all the rooms, and possibly after each room is fully upgrade (sorry I forget). Anyhow the house shapes are at the bottom right corner of Tom Nooks shop and there are four to choose from: the cottage style, a mansion style, modern style, and japanese style. I also believe the one to purchase each day is random.


----------



## Zen

dexterminate88 said:


> EDIT: I have a question. The hibiscus bushes that are available to purchase/plant on the island, is there one (or more) available every day or is it random like the other items?



random like other items.




Lyssa said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already!  I've been playing AC:NL since release day, but I have yet to come across this house style I'm looking for:
> 
> Any idea on how to make my house exterior like this? Dx



You buy it from Nook once you have the left, right, and upstairs rooms. you don't need the basement nor the back room to purchase the look. However, you do need to be able to pay for it all at once, it isn't a loan.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Will villagers still wear any of your designs that you put up for display in Ables?
( You can still display designs in Ables, right? ^^; )


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> random like other items.
> 
> You buy it from Nook once you have the left, right, and upstairs rooms. you don't need the basement nor the back room to purchase the look. However, you do need to be able to pay for it all at once, it isn't a loan.



Thanks Zen! And my apologies for saying a wrong number of rooms, sometimes Googles language barrier on the wiki is more difficult than the actual language barrier xD That's good to know though 

Edit: I thought of another question. I know that the color of the train station and town hall are random from the four choices but it is random in that it is completely random for both -or- if town hall is color A the train station will be random from color choice B C and D? 
I want to have both of mine blue and don't want to reset 1000 times for something that'll never happen. Doesn't seem like something a guidebook would say so I guess I'm just wondering if anybody has seen a town where they are both the same color. I could see nintendo going either way on that so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Zen

MadamSpringy said:


> Will villagers still wear any of your designs that you put up for display in Ables?
> ( You can still display designs in Ables, right? ^^; )



Yes they will! And yes you can post design in ables and even PRO designs as well. But you can't edit nor display designs that are not yours! (obtained via QR)




dexterminate88 said:


> Edit: I thought of another question. I know that the color of the train station and town hall are random from the four choices but it is random in that it is completely random for both -or- if town hall is color A the train station will be random from color choice B C and D?



Random for both :/


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> Random for both :/



Good then it is possible to get both of them blue! I feel a lot of resets coming when I get this game, I have four specifics that must be adhered to that are all random =D


----------



## Pokeking

Plus, when one displays patterns at Able's, one can select how the pattern is displayed. Like 8 shirts on display like Wild World no prob. I for one like this because villagers never used umbrella patterns that were on display (it seemed that way). I'm going t,have 8 shirts on display, but I am having a time deciding which ones.

I have heard when you want to put a pattern on display, it asks you.


----------



## Draelor

Thanks for the answers Dex !


----------



## Zen

Pokeking said:


> Plus, when one displays patterns at Able's, one can select how the pattern is displayed. Like 8 shirts on display like Wild World no prob. I for one like this because villagers never used umbrella patterns that were on display (it seemed that way). I'm going t,have 8 shirts on display, but I am having a time deciding which ones.
> 
> I have heard when you want to put a pattern on display, it asks you.



She does ask on how you would like it displayed


----------



## Bea

This is kind of an out there question but I figure you guys might know. How does localization for Africa usually work? I'm sure most countries won't get their own version of course, but what about a place like South Africa? Do they get a South African localized version or just a European import? I ask because I'm originally from Kenya and I wouldn't mind having an African localized New Leaf if such a thing were to exist. ^^


----------



## Fame

in my guidebook i got i found pictures of the outfits you have on when you first arrive if the person who asked is still interested


----------



## ACking

I was wondering about the weather? Is there any differences in the indication of the weather? Maybe more drastic types of weather? Like wind blowing trees? Puddles or something along those lines? Anyone know?


----------



## JCnator

Aside from snowstorming (much more snowing, but without winds), I don't know any new weather.


----------



## ACking

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Aside from snowstorming (much more snowing, but without winds), I don't know any new weather.



Boo! Thanks though.


----------



## souljahbill

Bea said:


> This is kind of an out there question but I figure you guys might know. How does localization for Africa usually work? I'm sure most countries won't get their own version of course, but what about a place like South Africa? Do they get a South African localized version or just a European import? I ask because I'm originally from Kenya and I wouldn't mind having an African localized New Leaf if such a thing were to exist. ^^


Joystiq's EIC is from South Africa and think he used to import his stuff from America but if I remember correctly, the European version of games is what sold locally.


----------



## dexterminate88

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/item/present.html

Anybody able to translate what the new DLC item is? It looks like some kind of aurora borealis model to me.


----------



## JCnator

It is an Aurora Screen, as translated with Google Translate.

オーロラスクリーン = o-rorasukuri-n = Aurora Screen


----------



## dexterminate88

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It is an Aurora Screen, as translated with Google Translate.
> 
> オーロラスクリーン = o-rorasukuri-n = Aurora Screen



Thank you JC. My google didn't translate it when I went to the page and I don't know how to type asian letters.


----------



## Bea

souljahbill said:


> Joystiq's EIC is from South Africa and think he used to import his stuff from America but if I remember correctly, the European version of games is what sold locally.



That's what i figured, that's usually how we get stuff. Ahh well, one can dream!


----------



## Lyssa

Hey guys! So I wanted to destroy my clock community project to put in a new one. I paid the 4000 bells and it's been (I believe) 2 days now. Don't they usually break them down in one day?  Or have I heard wrong?


----------



## Sam

Does anybody know if the bright nights festival is returning? I loved that in WW.


----------



## ACking

Does anyone know if the Wii Fit board is a DLC item or could I actually get it? I really want it in my house when the game comes out.


----------



## dexterminate88

The Wii Fit board is one of the nintendo items from the fortune cookies.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

dexterminate88 said:


> I know that the color of the train station and town hall are random from the four choices but it is random in that it is completely random for both -or- if town hall is color A the train station will be random from color choice B C and D?
> I want to have both of mine blue and don't want to reset 1000 times for something that'll never happen. Doesn't seem like something a guidebook would say so I guess I'm just wondering if anybody has seen a town where they are both the same color. I could see nintendo going either way on that so I figured I'd ask.



I was going to ask this! I really want both green. The station definitely but if everything else is great I'll be happy. And there was me saying I wasn't going to reset for anything this time...


----------



## ACking

dexterminate88 said:


> The Wii Fit board is one of the nintendo items from the fortune cookies.




Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin

Can you change a short-sleeved shirt into long-sleeved and vice versa? I am not talking about ones you design yourself.


----------



## aikatears

I need this question clear up for me cause its driving me crazy. Can those that have the game help with the answer...even if its a smiple no way?

Does the mayor make less bells when selling fruit then other player chars made? 
oh and if yes what is the reason.


----------



## Irishdance4ev

How do you get the rococo series in acnl ?


----------



## dexterminate88

@Chameleon I'm glad I'm not the only one!

@ACKing you're welcome!

@aika It is only different based on what fruit is being sold so the prices vary if it is native, island, delicious, or foreign delicious. There is absolutely no reason nintendo would do that and I have seen people sell fruit on different characters and the amounts stay the same.


----------



## Mia1013

Hi!


----------



## Justin

Mia1013 said:


> Hi!



Welcome to the forums! You may want to create a thread in the Introduction Board instead though, this thread isn't really meant for that.


----------



## N_G

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does Feng Shui make a return in New Leaf?


----------



## Mia1013

No I wanted to say Hi to you guys! I just met you guys! I have been on for a while!


----------



## amped4jr88

Do you think we will get the sushi items, or do you think that will be a Japan exclusive? I really hope we do. Also I have seen so many food items and I really hope we get them because Id love to use them.


----------



## ACking

^^ do you have pictures of sushi stuff? I haven't seen them just curious on what they look like.


----------



## dexterminate88

I think the item catalog will stay the same. No real reason for Nintendo to change it, plenty of sushi is ate in countries outside japan. The DLC items may be another story, they should re-release a majority of them but not necessarily all. Only time will tell on that one.


----------



## Mia1013

(I will kill nintendo soon if it isn't relesed!


----------



## Jake

N_G said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but does Feng Shui make a return in New Leaf?


yes



amped4jr88 said:


> Do you think we will get the sushi items, or do you think that will be a Japan exclusive? I really hope we do. Also I have seen so many food items and I really hope we get them because Id love to use them.


I don't see why not. The kotatsu is more Japanese than Sushi is IMO and the Kotatsu isn't japan only


----------



## Lyssa

I'll ask again since my question was skipped....  

Hey guys! So I wanted to destroy my clock community project to put in a new one. I paid the 4000 bells and it's been 2 (or even 3 at this point) days now. Don't they usually break them down in one day?  Or have I heard wrong?


----------



## oath2order

What does the petition do?


----------



## dexterminate88

oath2order said:


> What does the petition do?



It depends on which petition you have. There is one given from shrunk to get your residents to sign to build the club. But there are also some the residents will give you that you have to go to another town and get villagers to sign. If you get all the signatures the villager in your town will give you a gift when you return the petition.


----------



## Superpenguin

Superpenguin said:


> Can you change a short-sleeved shirt into long-sleeved and vice versa? I am not talking about ones you design yourself.



^^


----------



## souljahbill

Superpenguin said:


> Can you change a short-sleeved shirt into long-sleeved and vice versa? I am not talking about ones you design yourself.



I have the green Japanese guide so I can answer this (no, I can't read a lick of Japanese), the shirts in game are already short sleeved or long sleeved. Take for instance the elephant shirt, there's a long sleeved version and a short sleeve version.


----------



## dexterminate88

Superpenguin- I don't think so. I think they are just as is like the clothing was before. I don't know 100% though as I don't have the game. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me for that to be possible as it would in theory double the catalog for shirts...

I am wondering if the follow items can be ordered from Timmy/Tommy after previously being cataloged/purchased. 

Throne
Crown
Royal Crown
Halo
And are the feathers even in this game? I hope so, I really like them. And if they are in the game are they able to be ordered?

Subsequent question: I saw a few pieces of the blue series can be remade by kaizo into darker blue shades. Can ALL of the pieces be remade dark blue or just a few? *prays for a TARDIS blue room*


----------



## Jennifer

dexterminate88 said:


> Subsequent question: I saw a few pieces of the blue series can be remade by kaizo into darker blue shades. Can ALL of the pieces be remade dark blue or just a few? *prays for a TARDIS blue room*



I believe every set in the Blue series can be made those colors of blue. Every item in a set can be changed to those set colors. So like all the Lovely set pieces can be made pink + white or pink + Black and etc.


----------



## dexterminate88

Jennifer said:


> I believe every set in the Blue series can be made those colors of blue. Every item in a set can be changed to those set colors. So like all the Lovely set pieces can be made pink + white or pink + Black and etc.



YAY! I kinda figured but I just wanted to make sure because the wiki (after re-looking at it) I now realize google translates the blue series to "get A series" and in the description it makes it seem like only the table can be changed. On another site it only had two or three pieces listed as well. 
Oh that makes me so happy though, my doctor who theme lives on! I still wish the telephone box could be made blue though, that ones the most important piece! :/


----------



## Fjoora

> Hey guys! So I wanted to destroy my clock community project to put in a new one. I paid the 4000 bells and it's been 2 (or even 3 at this point) days now. Don't they usually break them down in one day? Or have I heard wrong?



Can you understand Japanese? I'm wondering if you went through the right process to have it destroyed.
As far as I have heard, I know the regulation changes happen in one day, so I guess I was under the impression that the community project destruction took the same amount of time. 
I have a feeling LinandKo or WiiJoshFolder may have brought it up before.


----------



## Fjoora

Also, just to clear things up the maximum amount of villagers is 10 but if there is someone visiting at a campsite then there are technically 11.
It would be great if there were 12 though!


----------



## Torotix

Is the way residents move out and in the same and is there any way to make residents move quicker? It will suck when eventually I get a resident moving on top of my path or in my flowers or where I wanted to build a community project ~_~


----------



## JCnator

dexterminate88 said:


> [...]
> 
> I am wondering if the follow items can be ordered from Timmy/Tommy after previously being cataloged/purchased.
> 
> Throne
> Crown
> Royal Crown
> Halo
> And are the feathers even in this game? I hope so, I really like them. And if they are in the game are they able to be ordered?
> 
> [...]




I'm definitely certain that halo, crown and royal crown can be ordered. I assume that this will apply to throne as well. If you have million bells to waste, they help you a lot to earn a golden badge about shopping. But then, I'd rather buy the expensive Gracie things, as a whole Series in there will easily cross the millions milestone.

I've seen all of the feathers returning in this game. You apparently get them during Festivale, which is due in February 11th 2013. I'm pretty sure they're not orderable in this game, given that you hand them to Pav?, so you get a piece of furniture (or wallpaper or carpet) from Festival Series.


----------



## Mz_D

I've seen the halo and small crown in Able Sister's shop and if it's there then it can be ordered. The halo isn't too pricey but the crown is the usual huge price tag. (Maybe 10,000bells but I don't remember so well.)

When a villager moves out it takes days and if you talk to them you can sometimes persuade them not to go even when you choose the option that says "Take care" or "Bon Voyage", I've sometimes mistakenly persuaded them to stay. The next villager especially if it's your 10th one may take a while to move in again. After Brittany moved from my village it was a whole week till Marilyn moved in. She chose a different spot than Brittany.

There doesn't seem to be any way to stop them from moving in on a spot you've kept for community projects. It just seems totally random.


----------



## dexterminate88

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm definitely certain that halo, crown and royal crown can be ordered. I assume that this will apply to throne as well. If you have million bells to waste, they help you a lot to earn a golden badge about shopping. But then, I'd rather buy the expensive Gracie things, as a whole Series in there will easily cross the millions milestone.
> 
> I've seen all of the feathers returning in this game. You apparently get them during Festivale, which is due in February 11th 2013. I'm pretty sure they're not orderable in this game, given that you hand them to Pav?, so you get a piece of furniture (or wallpaper or carpet) from Festival Series.



Oh man so I'll have to choose between the feathers or the pave furniture? I have a feeling I'll be playing that holiday on multiple characters so I may have both!  Since they seem like "miscellaneous category" items like the easter eggs are they still wearable? I didn't see them on the wiki under hats/accessories is why I ask. 

That is awesome the halo, crown, and royal crown are orderable. I know the halo was in CF (or was it ww?) either way it was in one and not the other. I'm also not to worried about the shopping badge, I'll get it soon enough. I plan on buying every item I don't have in my catalog and I'm going to have a rich town law so I don't think it'll take too long to get the badge. The streetpass badge on the other hand....

I found out the throne can be redone and I really like the idea (as I haven't seen images) of the color combinations so I wanted to be able to buy a few and make multiple styles. <3

And Mz_D oddly enough if the able sisters have an item it isn't always orderable (although perhaps in NL it is?). In previous games the only way to obtain said items was to buy it from the able sisters/nooks shop and they couldn't be ordered from the catalog. Also the crown is 1 million, the royal crown is 1.2 million. definitely pricey


----------



## Mz_D

Wow, my memory dropped quite a few zeros then. :O

I checked and you can buy the halo from the Nook catalogue.



There's also a funky devil hood if you want to be a little devil instead.


If I ever have that amount of bells for the crowns I would buy them and check as well but I'm no where near that amount.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

OMG! I should buy both when the game it comes to America!
The Halo is adorable and the Devil hood looks cute!


----------



## dexterminate88

Mz_D said:


> Wow, my memory dropped quite a few zeros then. :O
> 
> I checked and you can buy the halo from the Nook catalogue.
> There's also a funky devil hood if you want to be a little devil instead.
> 
> If I ever have that amount of bells for the crowns I would buy them and check as well but I'm no where near that amount.



Lol yeah they are the most expensive items in the game. I have always been a big fan on the halo but that devil hat is so cute! I didn't even know it existed, thank you!


----------



## Lauren

I apologies if someones already asked this but, can you speak to people over to mic on your 3DS or type? I know with the wii you needed wii speak.. I also apologies for being a complete moron if this is a ridiculous question. I've never played AC on DS before ^.^


----------



## RisingSun

The only thing you can do far as the mic is concerned is call to the characters with the Megaphone...personally,I  thought it was funny that the  character got mad if you used it too close to their ear...so realistic


----------



## dexterminate88

I know that some of the non-resident characters can give you their picture. I know of Maiko/Katie, The resettis, and jingle for sure. Are Tom Nook, K.K, Pelly, Phyllis, and Pascal still able to give you their pictures? Are there any others like other holiday characters or any of the characters since the release of WW?


----------



## FruitSalad

is the bag of beans unlimited? or would you have to buy more next year if you run out?


----------



## Justin

It really is a shame there's no voice chat feature. My first thought was Nintendo being Nintendo and wanting to be safe but they had no problem doing it on the Wii... Odd.


----------



## Liquefy

dexterminate88 said:


> I know that some of the non-resident characters can give you their picture. I know of Maiko/Katie, The resettis, and jingle for sure. Are Tom Nook, K.K, Pelly, Phyllis, and Pascal still able to give you their pictures? Are there any others like other holiday characters or any of the characters since the release of WW?



Besides the ones you mentioned (Jingle, Maiko, Resetti, and Don), you can also get Blanca's Pic (on April Fool's Day) and Booker T. Bunny's Pic (on Bunny Day).  You can't get any other "working" animal's pic.


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras

The town seems bigger than expected. How do people fit in all this stuff like, decorations, themes, and paths in the town without making it look so cramped?


----------



## JCnator

In fact, ACNL's town is a bit smaller than in ACCF. It's sized around 4x5 acres.


----------



## dexterminate88

Aww I will miss not being able to get Pascals pic! I love that lil feller. I've always wanted Redds pic too. Oh well we can't always get what we want. It's neat we can get Zippers pic too, seems a bit odd to me they only did part of the holiday event animals though. Nintendo is silly


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras

Then how do people for everything in their town? :/


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras

Then how do people fit everything in their town? :/

Edit: Sorry about that double post.


----------



## Superpenguin

DiscoDancingZebras said:


> Then how do people fit everything in their town? :/
> 
> Edit: Sorry about that double post.



It's really not that small of a town, even if it's smaller than CF. I could be wrong on this, but I believe the animal's houses are a bit smaller on the outside than they were in CF, and community projects don't take up much space. On average they take up 1 or 2 squares.


----------



## Fame

i know its been answered before but does the cafe count towards the 30 community projects? i know the police station does and i think it probably will but i wanna check


----------



## Superpenguin

Fame said:


> i know its been answered before but does the cafe count towards the 30 community projects? i know the police station does and i think it probably will but i wanna check



In addition to that, do bridges count as well? If they do, do the default ones count?


----------



## souljahbill

The original bridge does not count against you nor do buildings such as the cafe or Resetti's. If you tear down the original bridge and rebuild it, THEN it counts against you. Otherwise, it does not.


----------



## Fame

souljahbill said:


> The original bridge does not count against you nor do buildings such as the cafe or Resetti's. If you tear down the original bridge and rebuild it, THEN it counts against you. Otherwise, it does not.



oh so it doesnt? does the police station count towards the 30 then? i thought i read before that it doesnt, oh well thats good news then either way lol


----------



## souljahbill

The police station does not count against you.


----------



## Fame

souljahbill said:


> The police station does not count against you.



cool, thanks


----------



## aikatears

I think the cafe, police station, dream mansion, town hall and train station don't count in the 30. I think that how I read it in jake's thread.


----------



## Julie

aikatears said:


> I think the cafe, police station, dream mansion, town hall and train station don't count in the 30. I think that how I read it in jake's thread.



i think things like lamp posts and benches don't count either, plus the reset center. Correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## dexterminate88

Lamp post and benches do count toward the 30 limit. Anything in the shopping area, the cafe, police station, resettis, and original bridge (as stated unless torn down and rebuilt) do not count toward the 30 limit. Everything else does.


----------



## Superpenguin

I think I'll just keep the original bridge, unless it appears right in the middle of town, then it's being replaced.


----------



## Pelshko

This may have been asked already, but are UFOs in this game? I had a villager asked mention one to me, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Feraligator

Wait, can you only have a maximum of 30 community projects?


----------



## Superpenguin

Pelshko said:


> This may have been asked already, but are UFOs in this game? I had a villager asked mention one to me, but I have no idea why.
> View attachment 2705


UFOs do not fly across town as Gulliver is back to being a sailor. But I believe ther eis still the UFO furniture object.
However, I believe she was just saying a catchphrase.



JezDayy said:


> Wait, can you only have a maximum of 30 community projects?



-_- yes.


----------



## Feraligator

Superpenguin said:


> -_- yes.


There was no need for the face but thanks anyway.


----------



## Haihappen

Pelshko said:


> This may have been asked already, but are UFOs in this game? I had a villager asked mention one to me, but I have no idea why.
> View attachment 2705




my Japanese is still not very good but... I think he's saying something like "Hey Andrew, UFO's and Aliens and so on, do you believe stories about those are true?"


----------



## Pelshko

Haihappen said:


> my Japanese is still not very good but... I think he's saying something like "Hey Andrew, UFO's and Aliens and so on, do you believe stories about those are true?"


Ah, that makes sense actually! I had a choice of selecting yes or no after she said that. Thanks


----------



## Prof Gallows

The oni horns you can get, do they come with the wig or is it just the horns?


----------



## PaisleyMouse

So sorry if this has already been answered. When you upload your town and get a dream code, does that stay the same when you upload your town again? Or does it give you a new number each time you upload?


----------



## aikatears

PaisleyMouse said:


> So sorry if this has already been answered. When you upload your town and get a dream code, does that stay the same when you upload your town again? Or does it give you a new number each time you upload?


same code , never changes


----------



## PaisleyMouse

aikatears said:


> same code , never changes



Thanks


----------



## Yeoja

Not sure if this is already been asked but how many designs can you put in the design storage?


----------



## Mz_D

Prof Gallows said:


> The oni horns you can get, do they come with the wig or is it just the horns?



It's a wig. So if you have blue hair the afro part will be blue too. I love how the wigs copy your character's hair colour.


----------



## Superpenguin

Is the whole Pave Set received during Festivale? And is there a limit on the prizes you can earn during Festivale?

Right now, it seems that Thanksgiving and Christmas aren't good wifi holidays, so I was hoping Festivale would still be a good one.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mz_D said:


> It's a wig. So if you have blue hair the afro part will be blue too. I love how the wigs copy your character's hair colour.



Thanks. That's great.


----------



## Fame

Yeoja said:


> Not sure if this is already been asked but how many designs can you put in the design storage?



72


----------



## CHlBZ

I have a question about eyes. Are you able to change your eye shape? I'm wondering now because I saw on a video where one person got stung by bees, but the eyes were unaffected. So I was wondering if they got some sort of special sparkly eyes.


----------



## Fame

there are a pair of glasses which make your eyes look sparkly if thats what youre talking about


----------



## mattmagician

Here's those eyes, incase they are right.


----------



## Lauren

RisingSun said:


> The only thing you can do far as the mic is concerned is call to the characters with the Megaphone...personally,I  thought it was funny that the  character got mad if you used it too close to their ear...so realistic



How annoying ha! But I can't wait to try it near them! Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin

Superpenguin said:


> Is the whole Pave Set received during Festivale? And is there a limit on the prizes you can earn during Festivale?
> 
> Right now, it seems that Thanksgiving and Christmas aren't good wifi holidays, so I was hoping Festivale would still be a good one.



I hate when my posts end up being the last on a page.


----------



## Jake

I already made a post which has my understandings on Carnival. It's in the ACNL info thread... somewhere


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> I already made a post which has my understandings on Carnival. It's in the ACNL info thread... somewhere


All it explained was the feathers. I didn't see mention of any prizes.


----------



## Pokeking

I plan on making multiple characters and I have questions relating to that.
1. Which house gets StreetPassed? Is it the mayor's house or can we choose?
2. Which patterns does Wendell show? The mayor's patterns, the last character to save in the dream mansion, or can we choose?
3.Speaking of the dream mansion, all 4 characters use the same dream address, but each character has their own for regular wifi?


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

About the Wendell thing, I think he shows the patterns you put up for display in Able Sisters?


----------



## Treasu(red)

I have a question!
Do village animals in New Leaf have a more romantic side to them? 
All I ever saw in WW or CF is speculation "I see them talking a lot. I wonder if..." blbabla.

If you mail presents and speak to certain villagers daily will they show you favor or blush and stuff? xD Haha

I remember I visited Bones everyday for like 2 weeks and mailed him things and he finally said things like "I can tell you like visiting with me a lot, but would you mind it if I visited with other people too?" ...

I was friendzoned by a npc! D:


----------



## Skye

I've seen in game shots where they sort of flirted with the player. I don't have one saved, however. It wasn't romantic as in asking if you'd be their lover or anything of the sort, but they were sweet little things said. I don't remember what they were, though.


----------



## Torotix

The new gentlemanly personality is said to be a little more flirty with female characters.


----------



## Superpenguin

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> About the Wendell thing, I think he shows the patterns you put up for display in Able Sisters?


He shows 4 pages of patterns, so there's more to it than just the ones on display.


----------



## Sora

Torotix said:


> The new gentlemanly personality is said to be a little more flirty with female characters.



Woah man. When I make my boy and girl, I'm keepin my girl away from these "gentlemen". With all my luck I'll have like Puck and that "Best Friend" Hampster.


----------



## chronic

Are you able to plant bushes right next to buildings? And how many types of bushes are availible?


----------



## Jamie

Treasu(red) said:


> I have a question!
> Do village animals in New Leaf have a more romantic side to them?
> All I ever saw in WW or CF is speculation "I see them talking a lot. I wonder if..." blbabla.
> 
> If you mail presents and speak to certain villagers daily will they show you favor or blush and stuff? xD Haha



Oh yes I loved that in the GC AC! ^_^ I remember showering Alfonso with gifts and things, just because I liked him, and I'd start getting mail like "When you leave, I find myself gazing after you". It was so adorable! I pretended he had a crush on my character. :3


----------



## Liquefy

Brainy said:


> Are you able to plant bushes right next to buildings? And how many types of bushes are availible?



No.  Like trees, shrubs will not grow immediately next to buildings, rocks, cliffs, water, bridges, or pavement.


----------



## chronic

NOOO

All of my plans are ruined. Bushes should be able to grow right next to buildings like in real life. I'm actually mad about this!

Is it my understanding that bushes can be planted next to trees?


----------



## Bea

Torotix said:


> The new gentlemanly personality is said to be a little more flirty with female characters.



Uh oh! Looks like Kapp'n has some competition.


----------



## Nooblord

Of all the footage I've seen of the gardening shop, including it's place in the final expansion of the store, only two flower packs are sold. Once you buy one is it sold out or can you buy multiple flowers kind of like you can do with stationery?
Nookington's in Wild World sold a bunch of flowers, so that'd be pretty odd if you only buy two a day.


----------



## RisingSun

Nooblord said:


> Of all the footage I've seen of the gardening shop, including it's place in the final expansion of the store, only two flower packs are sold. Once you buy one is it sold out or can you buy multiple flowers kind of like you can do with stationery?
> Nookington's in Wild World sold a bunch of flowers, so that'd be pretty odd if you only buy two a day.



I wonder if they reduced the number of flowers that you can buy because your villagers actually plant flowers for you.  If you start a patch, they will often continue the patch.  I've seen them do it on Lin and Ko's videos.


----------



## Liquefy

Nooblord said:


> Of all the footage I've seen of the gardening shop, including it's place in the final expansion of the store, only two flower packs are sold. Once you buy one is it sold out or can you buy multiple flowers kind of like you can do with stationery?
> Nookington's in Wild World sold a bunch of flowers, so that'd be pretty odd if you only buy two a day.



Only two per day.  You can get "infinite" flowers from Resort Island tours.


----------



## dexterminate88

You can also take flowers from the island. Flowers are no problem at all to get in this game.


----------



## RisingSun

So, does anyone know how many spaces there are in the map?  I think I heard that it is four by five acres, but I want to know how many spaces per acre.


----------



## JCnator

An acre usually consists of 16x16 squares, in which it makes a total of 256 squares per acre. That makes a grand total of 5120 squares per town.


----------



## chronic

How many types of bushes are there?


----------



## Liquefy

Brainy said:


> How many types of bushes are there?



There are eight different shrubs.


----------



## oath2order

Taken from here



Spoiler



*Timmy and Tommy's Store*

Basic: 8am to 10pm
Beginning

Convenience: 7am to 12am
*Seven days since the first community project completion
*Spend 12,000 bells of bought 15 items from the store

Supermarket: 9am to 8pm
*Have convenience AND gardening store for 10 days
* Spend 25,000 bells at the convenience store

Home Center: 10am to 11pm
*Spend more than 50,000 bells at the Super Market
* 21 days since the supermarket opening

Department Store: 9am to 9pm
*Spend 100,000 bells at the Home Center
*30 days since the Home Center opening

*Shoe Shank* (Pretty sure it's Shack, not Shank)
10 days after becoming mayor, and spend 8,000 bells in the Able Sisters' shop
Takes 3 days to built

*Club 444/101*
You need Dr. Shrunk to visit. To do so, try the following
* 13 days pass since first moving to town
* 10 days pass since the first community project
* Have the convenience store be built. Shrunk will want you to get your neighbors to sign a form.
Six days for it to open


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> Taken from here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Timmy and Tommy's Store*
> 
> Basic: 8am to 10pm
> Beginning
> 
> Convenience: 7am to 12am
> *Seven days since the first community project completion
> *Spend 12,000 bells of bought 15 items from the store
> 
> Supermarket: 9am to 8pm
> *Have convenience AND gardening store for 10 days
> * Spend 25,000 bells at the convenience store
> 
> Home Center: 10am to 11pm
> *Spend more than 50,000 bells at the Super Market
> * 21 days since the supermarket opening
> 
> Department Store: 9am to 9pm
> *Spend 100,000 bells at the Home Center
> *30 days since the Home Center opening
> 
> *Shoe Shank* (Pretty sure it's Shack, not Shank)
> 10 days after becoming mayor, and spend 8,000 bells in the Able Sisters' shop
> Takes 3 days to built
> 
> *Club 444/101*
> You need Dr. Shrunk to visit. To do so, try the following
> * 13 days pass since first moving to town
> * 10 days pass since the first community project
> * Have the convenience store be built. Shrunk will want you to get your neighbors to sign a form.
> Six days for it to open



I'm confused about 1 thing. When do you unlock the gardening store? Is it immediately unlocked or is it unlocked with the convenience store?


----------



## RisingSun

I think for the department store, you also have to get 4 Gracie fashion checks (and pass them).  I could be wrong, though.


----------



## JCnator

Well, you're right! You have to pass 4 Fashion Checks with Gracie before they'll actually upgrade your stores for the last time. I had my 4th done, and the next day, they told me they'll close the day after.


----------



## RisingSun

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> An acre usually consists of 16x16 squares, in which it makes a total of 256 squares per acre. That makes a grand total of 5120 squares per town.



So, is it four acres horizontally and five vertically or the other way around.  I was thinking about starting work on a bit of a map, since I can't play it.  If I wasn't reasonably sure that it would be coming out in the next 3-4 months,  I would import  it, cuz I've watched enough gameplay to figure out most...and for the rest, there is always the internet.


----------



## Jake

RisingSun said:


> I think for the department store, you also have to get 4 Gracie fashion checks (and pass them).  I could be wrong, though.



yes this is true I've just been lazy and cbf updating


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> All it explained was the feathers. I didn't see mention of any prizes.



_"It seems that for festivale there will be feathers floating around the village and you have to catch them with the net. Pave will request 3 of a certain color and when you hand them over you’ll get a piece of the furniture. Apparently you can trade with villagers for different colors. There’s something to do with a rainbow feather as well, but I don’t quite know what the deal is with that."_


sry double post i am stupid


----------



## Liquefy

RisingSun said:


> So, is it four acres horizontally and five vertically or the other way around.  I was thinking about starting work on a bit of a map, since I can't play it.  If I wasn't reasonably sure that it would be coming out in the next 3-4 months,  I would import  it, cuz I've watched enough gameplay to figure out most...and for the rest, there is always the internet.



Five acres across by four acres down.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Does the shopping card return in this game?


----------



## amped4jr88

What do you guys think about the release date tommorow? Do you think it means anything for us/can we expect to get some new info out of it? For me its sort of like a milestone...another country's release date has passed and we are that much closer to ours. I just hope that maybe it means we will have our own info coming soon.


----------



## N_G

amped4jr88 said:


> What do you guys think about the release date tomorrow? Do you think it means anything for us/can we expect to get some new info out of it? For me its sort of like a milestone...another country's release date has passed and we are that much closer to ours. I just hope that maybe it means we will have our own info coming soon.



I don't think tomorrow will glean anything for the rest of the world. I imagine NA might start to hear some more info as soon as the Fire Emblem and Brain Age stuff dies down. So sometime before the end of February I would guess we'll get a 3DS Nintendo direct containing information on both Luigi's Mansion and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Sora

MadamSpringy said:


> Does the shopping card return in this game?



Okay we have some questions here!^^^
Also when do you unlock the gardening store, or do you always have it?


----------



## dexterminate88

According to the wiki: after 5 days of being mayor if you have watered flowers, planted trees, and pulled weeds equaling a collective total of 30 times the construction for the gardening shop will start the next day. It doesn't say how long the construction takes, but I -think- it only takes a day. 

Not sure about the shopping card, sorry.


----------



## Zen

Shopping card, no.


----------



## Jamie

Zen said:


> Shopping card, no.



Well darn... guess it's back to carrying tons of bells around. Good thing we can't get mugged. :3


----------



## Haihappen

I was wondering.. what's that green thing you can buy now? It looks like a frog calendar?


----------



## Nooblord

You can create tunes on them, kind of like the town tune, and mail them like letters.


----------



## Joey

I'm from europe and if i had the european version and i went to someones town who has the japanease version of the game. Would the writing translate to english or would it stay japanease? And another thing again if i had the european version and when i went to someone who had the japanease version and it was sutsuban (don't know how to spell that) would i be able to buy them beans or not?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Joey said:


> I'm from europe and if i had the european version and i went to someones town who has the japanease version of the game. Would the writing translate to english or would it stay japanease? And another thing again if i had the european version and when i went to someone who had the japanease version and it was sutsuban (don't know how to spell that) would i be able to buy them beans or not?



The game translates for you.
and you should be able to.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Zen said:


> Shopping card, no.



Darn. :c
Thanks for answering my question though!


----------



## Hukuzo

How does taking pictures work in this one?  Is there a total limit of images you can save on your SD card?  Is there a daily limit?  Something I hated about City Folk is that you could only email one image straight from the game per day.


----------



## Justin

Hukuzo said:


> How does taking pictures work in this one?  Is there a total limit of images you can save on your SD card?  Is there a daily limit?  Something I hated about City Folk is that you could only email one image straight from the game per day.



As far as I know, there are no limits. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Jake

You can save as many pics as you want per day you just press L + R and it saves it to the SD card.

The only 'limiting' thing I can think of is if the SD card gets full


----------



## Fame

did anybody work out how the duping worked? i found another video about it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ei942t0d6E
not that i plan to dupe, just curios


----------



## Cevan

Does anyone know if anyone has uploaded the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Nintendo Direct for Japan on February 1 translated to English?


----------



## Dalie

Cevan said:


> Does anyone know if anyone has uploaded the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Nintendo Direct for Japan on February 1 translated to English?


Well, this is the only translation I've seen so far


----------



## comic321

Is it true you can have picnics?


----------



## Treasu(red)

comic321 said:


> Is it true you can have picnics?



Yes. It's a community project, so you have to build it first but then yeah. Get some coffee from your cafe, invite a friend over. Enjoy.

edit: It costs 39,800 bells and must be requested by a villager before it becomes available.


----------



## Treasu(red)

When does Winter turn into Spring in NL?


----------



## Jennifer

I know in general, Community Projects have to be 2 spaces away in all directions from most things... does that include bushes though? Can bushes be just one space away or do they also need to be 2 away?


----------



## Merelfantasy

Treasu(red) said:


> When does Winter turn into Spring in NL?


I don't think that's known yet, because (don't pin me down on this) I thought in the Japanese version it is also winter at this moment.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Merelfantasy said:


> I don't think that's known yet, because (don't pin me down on this) I thought in the Japanese version it is also winter at this moment.



I thought this too, but with the advent of Japanese spring commercials, and Korean spring commercials, I assumed someone would know. P.s. am I the only jerkface around here who time travels on occasion? :X


----------



## Zen

Treasu(red) said:


> When does Winter turn into Spring in NL?



Technically when the leaves turn green. So, January 16th.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Jennifer said:


> I know in general, Community Projects have to be 2 spaces away in all directions from most things... does that include bushes though? Can bushes be just one space away or do they also need to be 2 away?



I know that bushes can be placed directly next to trees (as seen on this video of Josh's town in the "forest" area he built see 10:59)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYggR6GpWAs
But the closest he has any bush to a building is 1tile away. I'm not sure if that's a preference or a game restriction. I can also spot a number of bushes only one tile away from community projects, and that bushes can be placed next to each other with ease. I also noticed Josh's newest community project- the small water fountain- is only one tile away from a tree, so perhaps smaller projects require less surrounding space. 
Hope this helped.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Zen said:


> Technically when the leaves turn green. So, January 16th.



Interesting, thank you Zen!!!
I'm bummed about this for a few reasons.
All the cute winter QR codes I've saved so far I probably won't be whippin' out 'cause they're mostly winter related.
Secondly, I was wondering if Nintendo of America would take into consideration the in-game natural environment when planning for a release date. For example, to not release the game in "winter" and two days later the in-game snow melts and spring activities supersede the winter ones. I suppose since it's already "spring" in game, that I should be asking what date the summer portion of the game takes effect.


----------



## Zen

Anytime  I assume NoA will release the game in the middle of spring/summer switch.


----------



## McRibbie

I think this question may have been asked before, but is there a limit on the amount of furniture allowed in one room?


----------



## Fame

McRibbie said:


> I think this question may have been asked before, but is there a limit on the amount of furniture allowed in one room?



yeah idk how much though


----------



## Zen

McRibbie said:


> I think this question may have been asked before, but is there a limit on the amount of furniture allowed in one room?



36/38 one of those.


----------



## McRibbie

I've looked it up and it's apparently 48.


----------



## Zen

McRibbie said:


> I've looked it up and it's apparently 48.



that sounds better. 8x8 room. 75% of the room.


----------



## McRibbie

I'm almost spamming here, but here's a screenshot of what I plan to do with my house that I've been working on for the past few hours.


----------



## McRibbie

OK, the screenshot is rubbish and I can't copy in my table. That sucks.


----------



## dj_mask

I'm sorry if this question has already been asked, but can you remake walls and flooring?  I really hope so because I want to remake the regal series, but then it won't match the wall and the floor.


----------



## Fame

nope


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh how convenient. I had a question I wanted to ask but had no idea where to ask it!

I haven't been paying attention to new leaf for a while, so I wanted to know if anyone's discovered what takes up that space in the alleyway behind the trash can in the shopping area? I hope someone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Officer Berri said:


> Oh how convenient. I had a question I wanted to ask but had no idea where to ask it!
> 
> I haven't been paying attention to new leaf for a while, so I wanted to know if anyone's discovered what takes up that space in the alleyway behind the trash can in the shopping area? I hope someone knows what I'm talking about.



Katrina's shop. But I'm not sure about what you have to do for her to set up permanently in the strip mall. I think it may be something like getting your fortune told 20 times, then she'll give you the clipboard thing for signatures from your townies? Thats what I've heard around the rumor mill.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah so it IS Katrina's shop. I couldn't remember if that was a rumor or verified around the time I fell out of the loop. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nooblord

Once you have the maximum amount of villagers, when one moves out does the new villager's house replace the one that moved or do they move into a random spot?


----------



## Mz_D

Nooblord said:


> Once you have the maximum amount of villagers, when one moves out does the new villager's house replace the one that moved or do they move into a random spot?


Yeah they change to a separate random spot.

My pig villager Brittany moved out from the north left corner and the tiger Marilyn moved in near the station. They also seem to remember their previous town they moved from as my new villager mentioned her mayor and town name from before.


----------



## ACking

Sorry if this has been asked, but what do the logos in the tree stumps mean, if anything?


----------



## mellamollama

ACking said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but what do the logos in the tree stumps mean, if anything?



I'm pretty sure they have no real meaning, it's just something that has a chance of happening when you cut down a tree. I know it can happen when you use a golden axe, but I'm not sure if it can happen when you use a silver or normal axe.


----------



## mattiekitty

I am currently playing the Jump Out version in Japanese [but don't read Japanese at all] I was wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out how to open the second floor of the museum?


Spoiler



I believe I have the option in my community projects - one of the choices is a question mark that costs 198,000, and my guide seems to indicate that this is the 2nd floor project - but there must be something I'm missing. The other community projects just appear after I choose the location and the gyroid is set up. When I try to choose the 198,000 option there isn't a location to set up. Blathers does not behave or say anything differently, and there is no gyroid at the museum. Anyone?


----------



## Tavi

mattiekitty said:


> I am currently playing the Jump Out version in Japanese [but don't read Japanese at all] I was wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out how to open the second floor of the museum?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have the option in my community projects - one of the choices is a question mark that costs 198,000, and my guide seems to indicate that this is the 2nd floor project - but there must be something I'm missing. The other community projects just appear after I choose the location and the gyroid is set up. When I try to choose the 198,000 option there isn't a location to set up. Blathers does not behave or say anything differently, and there is no gyroid at the museum. Anyone?


The Gyroid for this is in the Train Station as there is no where for it to set up and it's the first place visitors will see coming and going :>


----------



## mattiekitty

Tavi said:


> The Gyroid for this is in the Train Station as there is no where for it to set up and it's the first place visitors will see coming and going :>



Thank you so much!  I have been trying to get the second floor for ages!


----------



## Mz_D

mellamollama said:


> I'm pretty sure they have no real meaning, it's just something that has a chance of happening when you cut down a tree. I know it can happen when you use a golden axe, but I'm not sure if it can happen when you use a silver or normal axe.



I found that around those type of tree stumps there more chance of a mushroom growing. The other plain tree stumps I have don't seem to attract any mushrooms.


----------



## Mint

mellamollama said:


> I'm pretty sure they have no real meaning, it's just something that has a chance of happening when you cut down a tree. I know it can happen when you use a golden axe, but I'm not sure if it can happen when you use a silver or normal axe.



Some mushrooms will only grow next to a stump with a special marking. The silver axe always creates a stump with a special marking, but it can break.
Normal and Gold axes have a chance to create a stump with a special marking, but it doesn't happen often.


----------



## taygo

Sorry if this been asked. Can you visit someone's village when they are offline or does it have to be in dream. Also can you play with friends on the island(club tortimer)and not have them on the boat with you. Or is it always random people.


----------



## JCnator

While you still have to connect to the Internet to visit any distant town, the Dream Mansion let you do that without needing someone being online at the same time.

You can go on the island alone or with friends. If you got a Club Tortimer Pass, you can go on another island, and play with random players.


----------



## taygo

Can you send letters to another village from your? I remember they hoped for that in cf. I wonder if we have to wait longer for that.


----------



## Mint

taygo said:


> Can you send letters to another village from your? I remember they hoped for that in cf. I wonder if we have to wait longer for that.



No, you have to be in that person's town to send them letters.


----------



## dexterminate88

I saw a video of Carnivale/Festivale and I was wondering if the feather headdresses that are sold in Able's are only pink or if we can get them in other colors? In josh's video he said he could only buy pink but I saw red, blue, green, maybe even others on the animals. Anybody know if we are limited to pink or is it just random?


----------



## ACking

mellamollama said:


> I'm pretty sure they have no real meaning, it's just something that has a chance of happening when you cut down a tree. I know it can happen when you use a golden axe, but I'm not sure if it can happen when you use a silver or normal axe.


Thanks!


----------



## Nooblord

Has anyone come across a cowboy hat?

Not the outback hat.


----------



## Yeoja

When you scan a QR Code Pro design of a clothing, where does the clothing save to? Is it saved as a shirt item in your pockets?


----------



## JCnator

Make sure you have a spare Design slot on your Design menu before you scan QR codes containing a pattern (it doesn't matter they're PRO or not).


----------



## taygo

I heard you can hold only 10. There's so many qr codes I want thou


----------



## Haihappen

taygo said:


> I heard you can hold only 10. There's so many qr codes I want thou



But by creating 4 characters, you could hold/use 40 patterns right?


----------



## Officer Berri

I read somewhere (probably a tumblr page) that you'd be able to save a bunch of patterns for later use. Was that true?


----------



## Fame

yes + the 72 space storage for each player
edit: not yes for above post the one above that


----------



## Yeoja

I meant like when you scan the code itself, where does it store the code after? Say you scan a Pro shirt pattern, does it save into ur pockets as a shirt item?


----------



## Mint

Yeoja said:


> I meant like when you scan the code itself, where does it store the code after? Say you scan a Pro shirt pattern, does it save into ur pockets as a shirt item?



It will save into whichever of the 10 pattern slots you choose. It won't become an actual shirt item.


----------



## Bambi

dexterminate88 said:


> I saw a video of Carnivale/Festivale and I was wondering if the feather headdresses that are sold in Able's are only pink or if we can get them in other colors? In josh's video he said he could only buy pink but I saw red, blue, green, maybe even others on the animals. Anybody know if we are limited to pink or is it just random?



Also Curious About this


----------



## dexterminate88

> I know that some of the non-resident characters can give you their picture. I know of Maiko/Katie, The resettis, and jingle for sure. Are Tom Nook, K.K, Pelly, Phyllis, and Pascal still able to give you their pictures? Are there any others like other holiday characters or any of the characters since the release of WW?





> Besides the ones you mentioned (Jingle, Maiko, Resetti, and Don), you can also get Blanca's Pic (on April Fool's Day) and Booker T. Bunny's Pic (on Bunny Day). You can't get any other "working" animal's pic.



So I just saw in a video that you can in fact get K.K's picture. Are there any others that may have been accidentally missed on this list?


----------



## Takoyaki

dexterminate88 said:


> I saw a video of Carnivale/Festivale and I was wondering if the feather headdresses that are sold in Able's are only pink or if we can get them in other colors? In josh's video he said he could only buy pink but I saw red, blue, green, maybe even others on the animals. Anybody know if we are limited to pink or is it just random?



I've looked in the guide book and they only have pink listed in the catalogue. So I think it's the case.



Nooblord said:


> Has anyone come across a cowboy hat?
> 
> Not the outback hat.



Closet thing I could see was the "ten gallon hat". I'm not sure what hat you call it.


----------



## Torotix

That's the outback hat I believe. I don't think there's anything else like that.


----------



## taygo

Haihappen said:


> But by creating 4 characters, you could hold/use 40 patterns right?


I hope so at least. I see so many cool things!


----------



## Jenya

Never mind, I answered my own question


----------



## Blue Cup

Dunno if this has been asked before or not, but I'm gonna do it anyway.

We all know grass degradation is back and that's not as bad it was in City Folk, but does the town plan have any baring on how fast it disappears/grows back? Like has anyone done any research/tests on the grass in a town following the Beautiful law compared to a different law.


----------



## Officer Berri

Have they told us what Shizue's American name will be? I'm not sure if I've seen it or not.


----------



## Blue Cup

Officer Berri said:


> Have they told us what Shizue's American name will be? I'm not sure if I've seen it or not.



Isabelle.


----------



## Fame

Blue Cup said:


> Isabelle.



we dont know that, thats the eu name


----------



## Blue Cup

They're both using the same translation.


----------



## Fame

Blue Cup said:


> They're both using the same translation.



well not really, there will be american english for NA and UK english for the rest of the world. there will be changes like color for NA and colour for EU. it could change but i dont think it will.


----------



## Joyce

I saw this video on Youtube and it showed that you could choose a few options for what your town will be like, for example 'Rich town', 'Beautiful town', etcetera. Does anybody know all the options and what they do to your town? I only know that if you have chosen the 'Beautiful town' option, your villagers will plant flowers from time to time.. Thanks! 

(sorry if this question was asked before, but I couldn't find it..)


----------



## Zen

Blue Cup said:


> Dunno if this has been asked before or not, but I'm gonna do it anyway.
> 
> We all know grass degradation is back and that's not as bad it was in City Folk, but does the town plan have any baring on how fast it disappears/grows back? Like has anyone done any research/tests on the grass in a town following the Beautiful law compared to a different law.



Grass grows back in a week or two. Plant flowers and water them everyday on the dead grass. Of course you don't have to if it's raining or snowing. 

Patterns preserve the grass underneath. 

Also, there are parts of your town with dead grass as default and will not grow back. Not too much but it's there.


----------



## Superpenguin

Joyce said:


> I saw this video on Youtube and it showed that you could choose a few options for what your town will be like, for example 'Rich town', 'Beautiful town', etcetera. Does anybody know all the options and what they do to your town? I only know that if you have chosen the 'Beautiful town' option, your villagers will plant flowers from time to time.. Thanks!
> 
> (sorry if this question was asked before, but I couldn't find it..)



The 4 choices are:
Rich
Beautiful
Morning
Night

In beautiful, flowers don't wilt often, and weeds appear very rarely. I believe villagers will plant flowers regardless of what town you choose though.


----------



## Zen

Joyce said:


> I saw this video on Youtube and it showed that you could choose a few options for what your town will be like, for example 'Rich town', 'Beautiful town', etcetera. Does anybody know all the options and what they do to your town? I only know that if you have chosen the 'Beautiful town' option, your villagers will plant flowers from time to time.. Thanks!
> 
> (sorry if this question was asked before, but I couldn't find it..)



http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39175682238/town-law-information


----------



## Joyce

Superpenguin said:


> The 4 choices are:
> Rich
> Beautiful
> Morning
> Night
> 
> In beautiful, flowers don't wilt often, and weeds appear very rarely. I believe villagers will plant flowers regardless of what town you choose though.





Zen said:


> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39175682238/town-law-information



Thank you both!


----------



## Blue Cup

Zen said:


> Grass grows back in a week or two. Plant flowers and water them everyday on the dead grass. Of course you don't have to if it's raining or snowing.
> 
> Patterns preserve the grass underneath.
> 
> Also, there are parts of your town with dead grass as default and will not grow back. Not too much but it's there.



Well, yeah, I knew that. I'm just curious if whether or not choosing the beautiful town plan affects it in any way.


----------



## Joyce

Will you be able to collect pictures of villagers again?

I kinda liked that, it gave a purpose on talking to them on long term.


----------



## Gummy

Joyce said:


> Will you be able to collect pictures of villagers again?
> 
> I kinda liked that, it gave a purpose on talking to them on long term.


Yes, this feature is back.


----------



## Joyce

Gummy said:


> Yes, this feature is back.



YES! Thank you! 

One last question, for now.  When I was watching a video on Youtube I saw a girl (the mayor) and she had 3 persons visiting her village. Then, while in game, it was shown how the other people could directly add eachother. I guess kinda like in, for example, ACWW: you can add the persons in someones town directly as your friend. Only this time, the other persons had to accept the request, so that it was directly confirmed to be friends. Now my question is, how does this work while there will only be 3DS friend codes, and not in-game friendcodes (right?)? Will you be friends on your 3DS right away then, also for other games?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## squee

Can the players who aren't the mayor wifi in this game? I am kinda confused on how that would work if you use your 3DS friend code.. If the code is the same for everyone, does where they can go just depends on their in game roster? For the people who are already playing Jump Out, have you tried wifi-ing with the players in town who aren't the mayor? Sorry if these have been asked already, I didn't see the answers on previous posts.  (⌒_⌒?)


----------



## JCnator

It doesn't matter if you're the mayor or not; you'll be able to play online at any time. You can even have friends from your 3DS Friend List who own AC:NL to come in your town or vice versa. If you open your gates, choose either Friend List or Best Friends Only (only your best friends will come there if you chose this option).


----------



## Zen

Blue Cup said:


> Well, yeah, I knew that. I'm just curious if whether or not choosing the beautiful town plan affects it in any way.



It does not.


----------



## Roguefae

I hope this is the right place to ask, and sorry for the silly question...do game guides come out the same time as the game, or are they ever released before hand?


----------



## squee

@TheBigJC7777777, oh ok. Thank you! <3


----------



## Sora

Roguefae said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask, and sorry for the silly question...do game guides come out the same time as the game, or are they ever released before hand?



Usually the same time or a bit after...


----------



## Lotus

Is there any official guide announced for North America version yet?


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ Not that I've seen. Amazon, who is quick to put up just about anything, doesn't have it yet. I wouldn't be surprised if maybe Prima puts one out.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

About the museum rooms... If Player 1 (Mayor) unlocks the upstairs and rents all the rooms, will Players 2, 3 or 4 be able to use them? Or are they only available to the person that rents them first?


----------



## Joyce

"When starting the Dream Mansion Community Project the gyroid will at the train station. It cost 500 bells to go to another town in a dream. You can update your town and get 5,000 bells."
Source: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dream_Mansion

What does the line "you can update your town and get 5,000 bells" mean?


----------



## Zaoth

Joyce. You can update once a day and you get 5000 bells for it. Basically free bells a day


----------



## Joyce

Zaoth said:


> Joyce. You can update once a day and you get 5000 bells for it. Basically free bells a day



Hmm okay, sounds good! But then it doesn't really do anything? That's just weird.


----------



## Zaoth

Joyce said:


> Hmm okay, sounds good! But then it doesn't really do anything? That's just weird.


You save your town how it is. If someone knows your friendcode they can enter it and visit your town as of how you last saved it. They can take fruit etc and doesn't mess up your actual town.


----------



## Campy

Joyce said:


> Hmm okay, sounds good! But then it doesn't really do anything? That's just weird.


Well, they basically mean for you to do that when you've changed things in your town so that your town is always up to date for people who come visit it in a dream. I'm pretty sure you can update even when nothing has changed, but if not I'm sure some trampled flowers or moving an item in your house will do. So yup, easy way to get money!


----------



## Joyce

Zaoth said:


> You save your town how it is. If someone knows your friendcode they can enter it and visit your town as of how you last saved it. They can take fruit etc and doesn't mess up your actual town.





Campy said:


> Well, they basically mean for you to do that when you've changed things in your town so that your town is always up to date for people who come visit it in a dream. I'm pretty sure you can update even when nothing has changed, but if not I'm sure some trampled flowers or moving an item in your house will do. So yup, easy way to get money!



Thank you!

But I thought you couldn't pick fruit and take it home while being in a dream town?


----------



## Zaoth

Joyce said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But I thought you couldn't pick fruit and take it home while being in a dream town?



I could be wrong. I thought you could  don't see much point in doing it otherwise. I know you can get their patterns


----------



## Martin

Hello everyone! I'm new here, and I joined a while ago, but only decided to start posting now we finally have a release date!!

My question was if there is a list of all the available hairstyles in the game. Sorry if there is a thread I missed concerning this.


----------



## Campy

You can't take anything with you aside from patterns, actually. You can destroy the town, pick fruits and bully villagers, but it won't have any effect on their town or your inventory.


----------



## Joyce

Zaoth said:


> I could be wrong. I thought you could  don't see much point in doing it otherwise. I know you can get their patterns





Campy said:


> You can't take anything with you aside from patterns, actually. You can destroy the town, pick fruits and bully villagers, but it won't have any effect on their town or your inventory.



Thought so, thanks.


----------



## taygo

I was re watching the Nintendo direct. They said the AC team counts this as the definitive version of Animal Crossing. Does that mean it is the last?


----------



## oath2order

taygo said:


> I was re watching the Nintendo direct. They said the AC team counts this as the definitive version of Animal Crossing. Does that mean it is the last?



That means they aren't changing anything in NL.


----------



## Blue Cup

taygo said:


> I was re watching the Nintendo direct. They said the AC team counts this as the definitive version of Animal Crossing. Does that mean it is the last?



It just means that -to date- it's the best version of Animal Crossing available.


----------



## RisingSun

I think it means that this is the game that the developers consider to define the entire series.  It makes sense, since they rebuilt it completely.


----------



## taygo

If they said it was going to be their last I could cry^,^ so I was hoping thats what the meant by saying definitive. Now if only we can time travel.......to June...


----------



## Campy

I'm not sure if it is a new song or not (I have a feeling it isn't) but does anyone know what music Chief is playing in his home? You can hear it in Mayor Joshy's latest video about festivaaaal. Or is there a list somewhere that mentions which music is playing in villagers' homes? (Assuming it's always the same)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xStarie

Campy said:


> I'm not sure if it is a new song or not (I have a feeling it isn't) but does anyone know what music Chief is playing in his home? You can hear it in Mayor Joshy's latest video about festivaaaal. Or is there a list somewhere that mentions which music is playing in villagers' homes? (Assuming it's always the same)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm not sure what music he is playing, but you can probaly assume it's a new track since there is a TON of new music in New Leaf. 
P.S. I love Mayor Joshy's videos! Good to see there's another fan!


----------



## Campy

xStarie said:


> I'm not sure what music he is playing, but you can probaly assume it's a new track since there is a TON of new music in New Leaf.
> P.S. I love Mayor Joshy's videos! Good to see there's another fan!


Aww yeah I love his videos. Good quality videos, good commentary, hilarious guy. I'm eagerly awaiting his Valentine video! He kind of promised he'd make one in his last video, right? Oh god I hope I'm not making that up now.


----------



## Joyce

Campy said:


> Aww yeah I love his videos. Good quality videos, good commentary, hilarious guy. I'm eagerly awaiting his Valentine video! He kind of promised he'd make one in his last video, right? Oh god I hope I'm not making that up now.



*raises hand* I agree!


----------



## Haihappen

Martin said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here, and I joined a while ago, but only decided to start posting now we finally have a release date!!
> 
> My question was if there is a list of all the available hairstyles in the game. Sorry if there is a thread I missed concerning this.



http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?ビューティーサロン

http://mochacrossing.tumblr.com/post/42695095091/new-leaf-hair-style-guide-source


----------



## Martin

Haihappen said:


> [Links removed due to Post Denied.]



Thank you so much! Very helpful


----------



## Fame

when you remake an item and put a pattern on it, can you get rid of that pattern and it will stay the same on the object? also i remember hearing that some of the items are bound to your game. are they the red furniture leaves or the orange-y ones? also what are the difference between the colours of the leaves again?


----------



## Merelfantasy

I believe it doesn't stay the same, I thought I saw that in one of Bitblocks/Linandko's videos. When you make furniture with a pattern on it, you have to store the pattern otherwise it will go blank. I don't know anything about the color leaves, sorry.


----------



## Campy

Does anyone know how creating paths works in NL? I've never used them before. Is there an option to just lay out a path or do you have to place every single panel separately?


----------



## Gandalf

I imagine that it'll work in the same way as the past animal crossing games with each pattern being laid separately? 

Also I noticed that In the lets play videos people have been able to run without accidentally picking up a pattern at the same time. Everyone's probably seen it by now, but man, that feature is going to make life a whole lot easier when you have more than one character that have laid paths.


----------



## Jake

You place each pattern separately.

Also run and pick up are different buttons, so no accidental pick ups


----------



## Campy

Bleeeh, I hope I can bring up the patience to do that.


----------



## Yeoja

Fame said:


> when you remake an item and put a pattern on it, can you get rid of that pattern and it will stay the same on the object? also i remember hearing that some of the items are bound to your game. are they the red furniture leaves or the orange-y ones? also what are the difference between the colours of the leaves again?



The difference between the colours of the leaves is the red one is a remade item.


----------



## Jake

Yeoja said:


> The difference between the colours of the leaves is the red one is a remade item.



green = normal item
red = customised
yellow = customised with custom pattern


----------



## ACking

Sorry if it has been asked, but do villagers help pay off community projects or is it all up to you?


----------



## Mint

ACking said:


> Sorry if it has been asked, but do villagers help pay off community projects or is it all up to you?



They do, but they don't donate very much.


----------



## Superpenguin

Can you get a tan from the island?


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> Can you get a tan from the island?



You can get a tan from anywhere there is sunlight. Given that the island is in perpetual summer, yes.


----------



## Jamie

Mint said:


> They do, but they don't donate very much.



Wow they do actually donate?? That is the most awesome thing! I don't care if it was 1 bell apiece.. that is absolutely adorable immersion!


----------



## comic321

are there small game consoles on the game? I could've sworn I saw a wii fit on a New Leaf video...


----------



## ACking

comic321 said:


> are there small game consoles on the game? I could've sworn I saw a wii fit on a New Leaf video...


I believe it's just a Nintendo fortune cookie item.


----------



## aikatears

The wii board and a pink shelf with a gamecube system I think


----------



## NanoStar

(Sorry if this has been asked before but...)

Does  anyone know if you'll be able to transfer data from AC:CF to AC:NL?
I really don't want to waste my time collecting items in AC:CF again if I cant transfer data.


----------



## Justin

NanoStar said:


> (Sorry if this has been asked before but...)
> 
> Does  anyone know if you'll be able to transfer data from AC:CF to AC:NL?
> I really don't want to waste my time collecting items in AC:CF again if I cant transfer data.



Nope, there are no CF to NL transfer features. New Leaf is so much different from the other games, they decided everyone should have a fresh start I guess.


----------



## NanoStar

Justin said:


> Nope, there are no CF to NL transfer features. New Leaf is so much different from the other games, they decided everyone should have a fresh start I guess.



Aw  I've spend the past few days playing AC:CF for nothing I guess lol. I like the idea of stating fresh but it wouldn't hurt to have the option to transfer something over like a few items from the catalog or something .


----------



## Sora

Justin said:


> Nope, there are no CF to NL transfer features. New Leaf is so much different from the other games, they decided everyone should have a fresh start I guess.


Well it is a "New Leaf" after all. (Worst pun ever)


----------



## Tapa

NanoStar said:


> Aw  I've spend the past few days playing AC:CF for nothing I guess lol. I like the idea of stating fresh but it wouldn't hurt to have the option to transfer something over like a few items from the catalog or something .



Yeah, I played CF for a few months before New Leaf was released in Japan with the expectation of being able to transfer over some stuff. 

It's not too much of a bad thing, having to start all over.


----------



## Pickles

Ok, I read that bees are easier to catch in NL (YAY!!) How so?  Because that's awesome! The bees scare the phooey out of me in this game. LOL


----------



## Nooblord

They're a lot slower this time, so you can actually equip your net and wait for them to come to you, rather than having them buzz around you while you equip your net and hope you swing it in time.


----------



## New leaf 180

So much easier to make bell quicker and faster. For example sell everything at the recycle called R.Parkers or The English version re-tail


----------



## Pickles

Oh thank heavens! I squealed every time I shook one from a tree and ran like the devil himself was after me. LOL This is a huge relief! 



Nooblord said:


> They're a lot slower this time, so you can actually equip your net and wait for them to come to you, rather than having them buzz around you while you equip your net and hope you swing it in time.


----------



## squee

Tapa said:


> Yeah, I played CF for a few months before New Leaf was released in Japan with the expectation of being able to transfer over some stuff.
> 
> It's not too much of a bad thing, having to start all over.



Me too. I was hoping to be to at least be able transfer the DLC items CF has gotten >.>


----------



## JabuJabule

squee said:


> Me too. I was hoping to be to at least be able transfer the DLC items CF has gotten >.>



Most of the DLC turned into actual items, though. 
-
Does anyone know if New Leaf has a Save and Continue option, like in ACGC?


----------



## Zen

JabuJabule said:


> Most of the DLC turned into actual items, though.
> -
> Does anyone know if New Leaf has a Save and Continue option, like in ACGC?



Yes it does.


----------



## Sam

JabuJabule said:


> Does anyone know if New Leaf has a Save and Continue option, like in ACGC?



Yeah, it does. 

*EDIT*: Ninja'd... :/


----------



## Officer Berri

Nooblord said:


> They're a lot slower this time, so you can actually equip your net and wait for them to come to you, rather than having them buzz around you while you equip your net and hope you swing it in time.



This is the greatest news ever. It took me until last year to finally catch a bee in Population growing. I somehow got lucky and caught a bunch in Wild World. What I always dread with a new save file in an Animal Crossing game is trying to catch a freaking bee. I can't just ignore them. My OCD for collection won't let me.

Is it easier to catch Coelacanths in New Leaf too? ): I can only catch them in Population Growing! I can't even find them in Wild World!


----------



## Joey

Who dresses up as Zipper T Bunny on Easter or does anyone dress up as him now?


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't think anyone knows who's in that Zipper T. suit. I've read rumors that its Phyllis, but that's about it.


----------



## New leaf 180

I wish Nintendo would tell us this information. But is still unknown.


----------



## JabuJabule

Zen said:


> Yes it does.


Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Officer Berri

I kind of hope they'd never tell us who's in that suit. Unexplained mysteries are always some of the best things about games. Plus I like coming up with my own little ideas and stories for things I don't know or understand.

If all the mysteries are solved and all questions answered, it takes the wonder and magic out of the experience for me.


----------



## ProfessorFisty

Do the funny little posts on the bulletin board return? I always liked reading "Talking to Myself" and stuff like that, it's just so charming. The cherry tomato one was my favorite


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah the "messages to myself" was pretty funny. Until I read one that said "Everybody loves kids! I just ate 3 today!"


----------



## Officer Berri

I thought that one was hilarious when I read it.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It was hilariousl, until I started wondering what kids...where they human? Maybe the ACWW creepypasta I read was true!! D:


----------



## Superpenguin

Is it possible to restrict certain patterns from being given out in Dream Mode?

For example, say I have a path in my town, but don't want everyone else to be taking it, can I forbid other visitors from taking it?


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> Is it possible to restrict certain patterns from being given out in Dream Mode?
> 
> For example, say I have a path in my town, but don't want everyone else to be taking it, can I forbid other visitors from taking it?



Yes. The dream lady asks if you want to share patterns when you set up your dream village.


----------



## Mary

I think i just might explode...


----------



## New leaf 180

Does the freind code still exist?


----------



## Mary

New leaf 180 said:


> Does the freind code still exist?



Yes, in the form of a dream address.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I thought that the friend code was the one that goes with your 3DS? Just like all the other games on 3DS don't have a FC.. But you can play with friend who have your 3DS registered.

I'm not sure but I think that's how it works... And then you have a dream code to give out to basically show off your town


----------



## Zen

New leaf 180 said:


> Does the freind code still exist?



Yes. Your 3ds has one. It's used for all games.

Dream address is a special code for your dream town. It's issued to you in-game.


----------



## BellGreen

Mary said:


> Yes, in the form of a dream address.



No, its your 3DS friend code. Its connected to Nintendo Network so its used for all 3DS wifi games.


----------



## Nooblord

So, if you add someone you meet in a friend's town then they will end up on the system friend list?
And what if you want to share some QR codes rather than not share any at all, is that possible?


----------



## Zen

Nooblord said:


> So, if you add someone you meet in a friend's town then they will end up on the system friend list?
> And what if you want to share some QR codes rather than not share any at all, is that possible?



Yes. And as for QR codes, all or nothing.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

So the Mayors friend list goes off the 3ds friends; How does it work for the other 3 characters you can make? Do they also get their friend list from the 3ds?


----------



## Zen

Chameleonsoup said:


> So the Mayors friend list goes off the 3ds friends; How does it work for the other 3 characters you can make? Do they also get their friend list from the 3ds?



Your friend list belongs to the 3DS. So if you made friends and added them to the system list, they are your friends on every character in the game.

Your best friend list, however, is character specific.


----------



## Catarsi Sol

Pardon me if this has been asked, but I forgot the answer:

Can you design pants?


----------



## Nuxill

Catarsi Sol said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked, but I forgot the answer:
> 
> Can you design pants?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Zen

Catarsi Sol said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked, but I forgot the answer:
> 
> Can you design pants?



No pants, skirts, socks, shoes for design. 

No cuts, no buts, no coconuts.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Zen said:


> Your friend list belongs to the 3DS. So if you made friends and added them to the system list, they are your friends on every character in the game.
> 
> Your best friend list, however, is character specific.



Thanks Zen


----------



## Officer Berri

Zen said:


> No pants, skirts, socks, shoes for design.
> 
> No cuts, no buts, no coconuts.



Oh so there ARE skirts in the game. For some reason my brain was playing games with me and tried to make me think there weren't skirts. xD Thanks for unintentionally verifying that for me.


----------



## Bambi

Nuxill said:


> Unfortunately no.



 That sucks. For some reason I had it in my head you could design pants and skirts....


----------



## Feraligator

I heard that your best friend can do things that normal friends can't in town, like taking objects that are lying around. Is this true?


----------



## Zen

JezDayy said:


> I heard that your best friend can do things that normal friends can't in town, like taking objects that are lying around. Is this true?



Nope. Your best friends have no more special abilities than any other visitor in your town.


----------



## dexterminate88

I know this was talked about in another thread but I don't remember which one.. My 2GB SD card that originally came with my 3DS is now completely full. What should I upgrade to? I recall something about the format making a difference, I believe somebody said FAT32 is what works best with the 3DS? Is that available any standard SanDisk card? I'm thinking about getting a 32G since that should be more than enough for me. Just need some tips/recommendations etc. Thank you!


----------



## Superpenguin

Zen said:


> Also, there are parts of your town with dead grass as default and will not grow back. Not too much but it's there.



Aw what? That stinks, I'll just have to place some community projects over that then.


----------



## taygo

I been thinking this and not sure if it is anywhere. How many characters do we get for names and towns now? It always seemed really short.


----------



## taygo

Catarsi Sol said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked, but I forgot the answer:
> 
> Can you design pants?



I think the reason you can't is because pants would be not as noticeable as a shirt or hat. The patterns would have to be small. I am glad you have more options. Maybe next time?


----------



## Catarsi Sol

taygo said:


> I think the reason you can't is because pants would be not as noticeable as a shirt or hat. The patterns would have to be small. I am glad you have more options. Maybe next time?



Just wanted to be sure! I'm not sad they didn't include that. It's gonna be more fun designing shirts and such anyway.


----------



## Justin

taygo said:


> I been thinking this and not sure if it is anywhere. How many characters do we get for names and towns now? It always seemed really short.



Assuming that New Leaf follows the limits from previous games, it will be 8 characters including spaces in the localized versions. It's possible they raise the limit although I'm doubtful. It's 5 characters in the Japanese version but that's because of the language.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm sure this has been asked before but with several question/info threads, not sure where to look.

If you use a QR code to get a pattern created by someone else, can you actually edit that pattern once you have it in your game? Or is it kind of locked to being whatever it is that the person created?


----------



## Chameleonsoup

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but with several question/info threads, not sure where to look.
> 
> If you use a QR code to get a pattern created by someone else, can you actually edit that pattern once you have it in your game? Or is it kind of locked to being whatever it is that the person created?



It was me that asked and the answer was no, they can't be edited.


----------



## Zen

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but with several question/info threads, not sure where to look.
> 
> If you use a QR code to get a pattern created by someone else, can you actually edit that pattern once you have it in your game? Or is it kind of locked to being whatever it is that the person created?





Chameleonsoup said:


> It was me that asked and the answer was no, they can't be edited.




Indeed. A QR pattern cannot be edited, shared, or displayed at able's. You cannot edit what isn't yours.


----------



## New leaf 180

Everyone the home center is Nooks nephews shop. Wondering if it is The place pass Kent in the game. Waiting for a response from Lindsey and Kohei.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thank you for informing us with what we already know.
Also, you answered your own question, how would it be the place behind Kent IF YOU JUST ANSWERED YOUR OWN QUESTION XD


----------



## Fame

New leaf 180 said:


> Everyone the home center is Nooks nephews shop. Wondering if it is The place pass Kent in the game. Waiting for a response from Lindsey and Kohei.



the place pass kent is the streetpass house place. Nooks' nephews shops are beside that


----------



## Zen

New leaf 180 said:


> Everyone the home center is Nooks nephews shop. Wondering if it is The place pass Kent in the game. Waiting for a response from Lindsey and Kohei.



A lot of us here have answers. You don't have to wait for specific people. 

-_-


----------



## Zaoth

dexterminate88 said:


> I know this was talked about in another thread but I don't remember which one.. My 2GB SD card that originally came with my 3DS is now completely full. What should I upgrade to? I recall something about the format making a difference, I believe somebody said FAT32 is what works best with the 3DS? Is that available any standard SanDisk card? I'm thinking about getting a 32G since that should be more than enough for me. Just need some tips/recommendations etc. Thank you!



I just got one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sandisk-Ultra-SDHC-32GB-FFP/dp/B007PYBOZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1361658350&sr=1-1

Works really well in my 3DS, just plug it into your computer with a SD card reader and copy everything from your old one over  No hassle at all.


----------



## New leaf 180

Ok I get thanks I help answers your questions then


----------



## monochrome

do female characters get to wear pants like the boy characters? or can they only wear dresses?


----------



## Schim

monochrome said:


> do female characters get to wear pants like the boy characters? or can they only wear dresses?



Everyone gets to wear pants or dresses. Plus socks and shoes are items too.


----------



## monochrome

Thanks Schim!


----------



## Feraligator

monochrome said:


> Thanks Schim!



It's also been said that boys can wear skirts.


----------



## Officer Berri

There better be a kilt.

I don't want to wear one myself but it just wouldn't be right if one of the skirts in the game isn't a kilt. xD


----------



## Mz_D

There is a kilt and a few other tartan skirts but as I Scottish person I wouldn't call them that. They lack sporrans, they're kilts for girls as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Officer Berri

Aww. That's lame. I didn't know it was called a 'sporran', but that's my favorite part of the kilt! xD I think they look neat.

We'll both call them kilts for girls. Now to read about the sporran on Wikipedia! Learning my new thing for the day!


----------



## Mz_D

Yeah, kilts for men need a sporran; or a hairy purse strapped to the front. lol

A lot of Japanese schools, especially the private ones have a tartan skirt for part of the uniform.


----------



## Pokeking

Can the train station flag be different than the one used for the town hall? I'll need to consider what I want for my flag if the game forces me to use the same pattern for both.


----------



## New leaf 180

Yes you can change the flag


----------



## dexterminate88

Zaoth said:


> I just got one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sandisk-Ultra-SDHC-32GB-FFP/dp/B007PYBOZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1361658350&sr=1-1
> 
> Works really well in my 3DS, just plug it into your computer with a SD card reader and copy everything from your old one over  No hassle at all.



I ended up buying a 16gb card cause I got it for a really good price. Hopefully it'll be here soon! Thank you!


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Anyone know how big the town tree can get? It would be cool if it could turn into a canopy over the plaza where it is located.


----------



## Justin

Zaoth said:


> I just got one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sandisk-Ultra-SDHC-32GB-FFP/dp/B007PYBOZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1361658350&sr=1-1
> 
> Works really well in my 3DS, just plug it into your computer with a SD card reader and copy everything from your old one over  No hassle at all.



I got the same card in my 3DS except the 16GB version. Highly recommend it to anyone looking to upgrade.


----------



## YanoShigun

Justin said:


> I got the same card in my 3DS except the 16GB version. Highly recommend it to anyone looking to upgrade.


Dang it, I only have the 4GB version of it. XD


----------



## Punchyleaf

@Officer berri
You can always design a shirt with a matching sporran to go with the "kilt" ;D

And ah, my 3DS XL came with a 4GB LEXAR SDHC card. Anyone know if those are good? I may go and get the biggest one of it if it is


----------



## Zen

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Anyone know how big the town tree can get? It would be cool if it could turn into a canopy over the plaza where it is located.



It won't canopy but it gets to be quite large.


----------



## KneesofJustice

Do villager pictures make a return from Wild World?


----------



## Justin

KneesofJustice said:


> Do villager pictures make a return from Wild World?



Indeed they do! Someone else can probably find a picture for though.


----------



## Rafflesia

I made a second character yesterday and for some reason she isn't receiving the spotpass DLC. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Mz_D

I've got a pic, got most of these from letters from the villagers. Though I did get one as a thank you for an errand I ran. All of my villagers that moved out have sent me a goodbye letter with their photo as a present. I was good friends with them and it has been all character types. (Except for the jock and the gentlemen type, still working on those two.)

I also want to show the cool nurse uniform. I wanted some white shoes to go with it but they're all high top sneakers.


----------



## Zen

Rafflesia said:


> I made a second character yesterday and for some reason she isn't receiving the spotpass DLC. Does anyone know why this is?



It can take some time. It took me a day or two to start receiving mine.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Anyone know if there is a holiday guide yet, or will there be an updated one for the U.S. games with U.S. holidays? Do they make new holidays for others regions, never really thought about that . I would assume so.


----------



## dexterminate88

Justin said:


> I got the same card in my 3DS except the 16GB version. Highly recommend it to anyone looking to upgrade.



That is the same exact card I got! I bought the fastest card hoping it'll snap pictures in game a fraction of a bit better


----------



## Liquefy

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Anyone know if there is a holiday guide yet, or will there be an updated one for the U.S. games with U.S. holidays? Do they make new holidays for others regions, never really thought about that . I would assume so.



My FAQ has all the events listed:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs


----------



## acfan4lyf

my friend scott sayd that you are the mayor but he always lies
is it tru???!!!!!!??


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Japanese holidays get removed from American games and replaced with lame things normally.

@acfan4lyf: It's true. The first character in your town is the mayor!


----------



## Witch

Hello friends, I have a question concerning the physical game.

I have heard that the games in the NDS are stored on cartridges? In this case, my question is, if I have one NDS but I have two games NDS AC, I can have two different towns? Or this is false and can not be?


----------



## souljahbill

You can have 2 different towns in 2 different cartridges.

I also think (not 100% sure but I'm pretty positive) that you can have 1 digital town and 1 cartridge town on the same 3DS (well, infinite cartridge towns if you have the money to buy the cartridges).


----------



## Fame

what are the glove things? idk ive seen them in videos but idk what theyre used for because you cant wear gloves.


----------



## Officer Berri

I've heard that they're items villagers randomly lose that you have to pick up and find whoever lost it.


----------



## dexterminate88

Fame said:


> what are the glove things? idk ive seen them in videos but idk what theyre used for because you cant wear gloves.



If you are talking about the random blue mitten that people sometimes find in their town it is just a lost item that has to be returned to a villager. Same with the time capsules, books, etc. Otherwise I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

AC New Leaf is going to be available possibly for download from the E-shop as well as in Cartridge/Retail.
That means that you can ( If a digital version gets released in the US/Europe/Etc) make 1 digital and one 1 cartridge town.

If you have 2 cartridges than yes, you can make 2 different towns.

The gloves in the game are one of many lost items that villagers drop.


----------



## Leon

Just wondering if the HRA does or does not include the basement when it gives you your weekly house assessments. Is it like the GC version where you can pretty much use your basement as storage or is it in fact counted?


----------



## Zen

Leon said:


> Just wondering if the HRA does or does not include the basement when it gives you your weekly house assessments. Is it like the GC version where you can pretty much use your basement as storage or is it in fact counted?



It's counted. Use the museum for storage.


----------



## Schim

Anything new with constellations?


----------



## Juicebox

Schim said:


> Anything new with constellations?



They aren't in this game I'm afraid. It kind of sucks, because I loved making constellations, but the skies are more realistic in this game, so they would look odd.


----------



## Schim

Juicebox said:


> They aren't in this game I'm afraid. It kind of sucks, because I loved making constellations, but the skies are more realistic in this game, so they would look odd.



That makes sense. I had a feeling they might not be, but was hoping maybe people just didn't touch on them or something. 

Oh well.


----------



## Campy

I believe I've created a grand total of one constellation in my AC career, but I'm a bit disappointed they won't return nevertheless! It would be cool to see constellations from people all over the world.


----------



## Lamues

Am I the only one who didn't really enjoy making constellations? I am glad the skies are more realistic...


----------



## Fame

I thought they were a bit pointless tbh


----------



## Punchyleaf

I liked it when I could see my creation in the sky. But that's about it lol


----------



## Pickles

I didn't like making my own constellations. I guess I just like the "real" ones, which is odd, since I'm playing a game about talking animals. 0_o LOL


----------



## taygo

has anyone ordered the Japanese bundle from a jp site and had it sent to the us? If so what sites? do you still get the DLCs?


----------



## Peoki

^ I know plently of people that have used Play-asia to import the bundle/game to their country. You'll still be able to receive the spotpass DLC; excluding Japan exclusives such as the 7-11 series, etc.


----------



## Lamues

What is up with the grass day event? I recall reading somewhere that you are able to acquire a lawn mower and that you are able to obtain flower style furniture. Has this been confirmed? The lawn mower would be great, I like my paths made of dirt, not patterns and since the grass doesn't wear as easy as in CF that would save me a lot of running. (Don't get me wrong, I'm glad it's been made harder to ruin the grass)


----------



## Zen

Lamues said:


> What is up with the grass day event? I recall reading somewhere that you are able to acquire a lawn mower and that you are able to obtain flower style furniture. Has this been confirmed? The lawn mower would be great, I like my paths made of dirt, not patterns and since the grass doesn't wear as easy as in CF that would save me a lot of running. (Don't get me wrong, I'm glad it's been made harder to ruin the grass)



http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?1187-Grass-day-and-Remakes


----------



## taygo

Can someone maybe tell me what the hat/helmet on the right is? I was looking at qr codes and found this. 
http://i2.pixiv.net/img54/img/piyochan97/33857386_p0.jpg


----------



## MDofDarkheart

taygo said:


> Can someone maybe tell me what the hat/helmet on the right is? I was looking at qr codes and found this.
> http://i2.pixiv.net/img54/img/piyochan97/33857386_p0.jpg



I'm getting a 'forbidden' site message when I try to view that link.


----------



## ACking

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm getting a 'forbidden' site message when I try to view that link.



Same here.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

So either the person removed that site or the QR no longer exists.


----------



## Jake

to whoever asked if the town tree canopied


----------



## Lamues

Zen said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?1187-Grass-day-and-Remakes



You say: Things that need to be done beforehand:
- Set your town to Beautiful on (9/1) [this will help with the next piece]
- No weeds the previous day (9/2)
-- If there are no weeds at 6am on the day of (9/3), then you will be able to make the Topiary sculptures.

But if you have no weeds, which will be very likely since the town has been set to beautiful, you won't be able to acquire the 4 pieces of furniture. Or do you magicaly get a lot of weeds on that day?
And getting the other pieces will be a pain in the ass...


----------



## taygo

Sorry it is a site you need to log into. It is Pixiv. Here is the picture I am sorry http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag34/taygovidel/helmet_zpsba696757.jpg

It is also here: http://25.media.tumblr.com/339d7893076a030fdff277e5d6a7705b/tumblr_miuaatfgfj1s5yx07o2_250.jpg


----------



## Punchyleaf

That looks like a beetle cap. I mena literally the head of a beetle ._. Let me check my guide


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> to whoever asked if the town tree canopied



500 days. Yay


----------



## Sakura0901

Just a quick question to anyone who might know: IF the ACNL bundle came out in uk/us would you be able to buy a bigger sd card to go in or would you have to leave it because the game is on the sd card??


----------



## Joey

What is a petition? I've seen topics in the train station about them being signed but I don't know what they are.


----------



## Haihappen

Sakura0901 said:


> Just a quick question to anyone who might know: IF the ACNL bundle came out in uk/us would you be able to buy a bigger sd card to go in or would you have to leave it because the game is on the sd card??



You can always switch to a bigger sd card. (max. 32 gb sd card)


----------



## Sakura0901

Haihappen said:


> You can always switch to a bigger sd card. (max. 32 gb sd card)


Oh good cuz Ill probably take loads of photos whilst I'm playing :') want to make sure I can fit them all


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Joey said:


> What is a petition? I've seen topics in the train station about them being signed but I don't know what they are.



It is just another one of the favours (like delivering a gift, catching a fish/bug, etc.) that villagers can request of you.  You get a clipboard in your inventory and must go to another town and talk to six villagers there to get the petition signed.  Once you get six signatures, return the petition to the villager who asked and you will get a gift in return.


----------



## oath2order

Sakura0901 said:


> Oh good cuz Ill probably take loads of photos whilst I'm playing :') want to make sure I can fit them all



On average, the 32GB sd card card can hold 30,000 pics


----------



## Zen

Haihappen said:


> You can always switch to a bigger sd card. (max. 32 gb sd card)



128GB works just fine.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Zen said:


> 128GB works just fine.



There is a card that big?


----------



## Zen

MDofDarkheart said:


> There is a card that big?



Yes 
http://www.amazon.com/Lexar-SDXC-Flash-Memory-LSD128CRBNA133/dp/B004SAMZW4


----------



## Haihappen

Zen said:


> Yes
> http://www.amazon.com/Lexar-SDXC-Flash-Memory-LSD128CRBNA133/dp/B004SAMZW4



But seriously I have a 16 gb sd card for my 3DS and that's already more than enough...


----------



## Punchyleaf

My friend bought me a 32GB card that I plan on using. That should be way more than enough haha


----------



## taygo

How do you export the pictures? You have to remove the SD every time?


----------



## JCnator

If you want to bring them to your computer, you have no choice to remove your SD Card off from your 3DS.


----------



## monochrome

do you think japanese players will be able to interact with american players online?

if so, do you think the beans from setsuban could be traded to an american player and used in the american game? (after seeing mayor joshy pelt villagers with beans i must say I really want to try it out myself...hahaha)


----------



## Joey

monochrome said:


> do you think japanese players will be able to interact with american players online?
> 
> if so, do you think the beans from setsuban could be traded to an american player and used in the american game? (after seeing mayor joshy pelt villagers with beans i must say I really want to try it out myself...hahaha)



I already asked that and they said that you would be able to buy it from nooks and your japanese friend could also give it to you. Also japanese people could be able to play online with other regions.


----------



## Mint

monochrome said:


> do you think japanese players will be able to interact with american players online?
> 
> if so, do you think the beans from setsuban could be traded to an american player and used in the american game? (after seeing mayor joshy pelt villagers with beans i must say I really want to try it out myself...hahaha)



I was able to visit a Korean town with my Japanese game, so it should be possible for Japanese games to connect with North American and European versions.


----------



## monochrome

Thanks for the quick reply guys!

I have another one, does anyone know the file size of ACNL on your 3DS (if you choose to download it). I was thinking about downloading it for maximum portability but I only have a 2gig card and I probably don't plan to expand much...


----------



## Punchyleaf

@Monochrome
A 2GB will be barely big enough. :0 I was forced to upgrade after I wanted fire emblem as a digital copy. 
Fire Emblem is supposedly bigger than ACNL block wise at 8,500+ or so blocks in FE:A and that's almost half the SD card. Not to mention the pictures and stuff you would probably want to take ^^


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

ACNL is 1GB, or 5280 blocks ( I think, could be a few hundred off ) So you should get a bigger SD card monochrome.


----------



## monochrome

Thank you both!


----------



## JabuJabule

Are there any new options when talking to villagers?


----------



## taygo

I still think the only way I would download it is if I get the bundle. I have the game almost all the way paid off. It been like that a few years now >,>. After june we wait another x amount of years for the next animal crossing

I can't wait to see my friends/random peoples towns!


----------



## Hamusuta

This is KINDA related to ACNL, but are there Nintedno Directs once every month??


----------



## Fresh

Can you still get foreign fruit by sending letters to your villagers? And if not, is the only way to get foreign fruit other then wi-fi is the gardening shop?


----------



## Mint

Fresh said:


> Can you still get foreign fruit by sending letters to your villagers? And if not, is the only way to get foreign fruit other then wi-fi is the gardening shop?



I don't think I've gotten foreign fruit in the mail, but villagers sometimes give me foreign fruit, ask me to buy it off of them, trade it for items I have or give it to me as a reward.


----------



## Zen

Fresh said:


> Can you still get foreign fruit by sending letters to your villagers? And if not, is the only way to get foreign fruit other then wi-fi is the gardening shop?



indeed you can! I've received oranges, bamboo, lemons, and cherries all in letters. Just make sure to send your villagers things that they like and it never hurts to ask for fruits in the letter


----------



## Officer Berri

How will we know the kind of things the villagers like? Will they tell us the sorts of things or is this something we are going to have to have a guide to look at for assistance?

o.o And we can straight up ask for fruit? Will that actually increase our chances? xD If that's true that's awesome!


----------



## Juicebox

Hamusuta said:


> This is KINDA related to ACNL, but are there Nintedno Directs once every month??



I believe there are. There probably isn't going to be another Animal Crossing one until we're closer to launch though. But there is generally a direct once every month.


----------



## Liquefy

Officer Berri said:


> How will we know the kind of things the villagers like? Will they tell us the sorts of things or is this something we are going to have to have a guide to look at for assistance?
> 
> o.o And we can straight up ask for fruit? Will that actually increase our chances? xD If that's true that's awesome!



Use my FAQ to know each villager's favorite Visual Impression and Color:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs


----------



## Officer Berri

Holy crap, Liquefy I didn't know you were on TBT. o.o Uh. Hi there.

I'mma just bookmark that now then. xD I'm gonna be needing in in a few months!


----------



## Schim

Liquefy said:


> Use my FAQ to know each villager's favorite Visual Impression and Color:
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs



Will you be making a FAQ for the US release too?


----------



## Liquefy

Schim said:


> Will you be making a FAQ for the US release too?



It's already made!  All the versions will likely be the same, except for language, events, and DLC.  I'll probably make another Item List FAQ because the North American in-game listing of items in the catalog will likely be different.


----------



## Schim

Liquefy said:


> It's already made!  All the versions will likely be the same, except for language, events, and DLC.  I'll probably make another Item List FAQ because the North American in-game listing of items in the catalog will likely be different.



Yeah, haha. That's what I meant. The bulk of it is there, but I imagine changing names and such will still be something of a chore. That you so much for taking the time to make this.


----------



## Fresh

Zen said:


> indeed you can! I've received oranges, bamboo, lemons, and cherries all in letters. Just make sure to send your villagers things that they like and it never hurts to ask for fruits in the letter



Thank you so much. I was afraid I would have to buy another New Leaf just to get all the different fruit xD


----------



## Pokeking

I've been trying to plan what clothes I want my characters to wear, but it is difficult without pictures and the google translated names don't help much. I take it that all City Folk clothes. Of course some being upgrades like the Zap clothes being long sleeve.


----------



## Fame

for the fruit you could always get it from the island minigames


----------



## Mz_D

The villagers sometimes give fruit/bamboo as a thank you for doing an errand. I've managed to get most of my fruit this way as I have very limited wi-fi so I've never tried trading.


----------



## Pickles

I have a question about the letter writing. If I recall, in one of the previous games, it didn't really matter WHAT you wrote, so much as using key words, punctuation, etc. Is it similar in this game, or do you actually have to write a letter that makes sense? lol I was a letter writing fool in order to get items and villager pictures, but I wrote the same thing every time. I wish I could remember what it was now!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I used to write the following letters.

Dear (insert resident name)
I thought of you when I bought this (insert item name).
I hope you like it.
Sincerely (insert your name)

Dear (resident)
I got you a gift.
I hope you like it.
Sincerely (you)

Dear (resident)
How are you today?
I am feeling sick.
Sincerely (you)

So yeah those all seemed to work for me.


----------



## Zen

Pickles said:


> I have a question about the letter writing. If I recall, in one of the previous games, it didn't really matter WHAT you wrote, so much as using key words, punctuation, etc. Is it similar in this game, or do you actually have to write a letter that makes sense? lol I was a letter writing fool in order to get items and villager pictures, but I wrote the same thing every time. I wish I could remember what it was now!



Not sure what it would be for the US/EU version, but the tips given by the JP guides to get cool things are:

- say the animal name
- say thanks
- be nice
- keywords such as "play" "gift" "fruit" "present"
- more than 20 characters in the letter
- nonsensical letters will be ignored (such as typing 20 A's then the word "fruit")


----------



## Pickles

Yeah, that's what I was talking about Zen! Thanks!  I usually just put a string of the keywords in, etc. Appreciate it! Can't wait to try it out myself!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Zen said:


> Not sure what it would be for the US/EU version, but the tips given by the JP guides to get cool things are:
> 
> - say the animal name
> - say thanks
> - be nice
> - keywords such as "play" "gift" "fruit" "present"
> - more than 20 characters in the letter
> - nonsensical letters will be ignored (such as typing 20 A's then the word "fruit")



@Pickles: Zen is awesome at answer this kind of stuff.

@Zen: Yay! Now I know what to do for when New Leaf comes out!
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Officer Berri

In past games whenever I'd send my villagers letters I'd use the least complicated words I could think of and I'd make sure I'd say the word 'friend' at least once. For some reason I thought that would help. And I always send letters as if I'm talking to real people.

And yet I still got the 'I have no idea what that letter said' responses sometimes. |:


----------



## Pickles

That's why once I found an easy letter to write that they loved, I stuck with it. LOL



Officer Berri said:


> And yet I still got the 'I have no idea what that letter said' responses sometimes. |:


----------



## Officer Berri

I admit, I get a little _too_ into my animal crossing games. I could never repeat the same letter over and over again. Because then I picture the animals talking when I'm not there, discovering that I send them all the same letters, and then they'd all get mad at me and say I'm not really their friend and I just hang out with them to get free stuff.

;-; Guys no I love you. Well. Most of you. *glares at Tabby*


----------



## Zen

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Pickles: Zen is awesome at answer this kind of stuff.
> 
> @Zen: Yay! Now I know what to do for when New Leaf comes out!
> Thanks a bunch!



aww thanks  glad to help!




Officer Berri said:


> I admit, I get a little _too_ into my animal crossing games. I could never repeat the same letter over and over again. Because then I picture the animals talking when I'm not there, discovering that I send them all the same letters, and then they'd all get mad at me and say I'm not really their friend and I just hang out with them to get free stuff.
> 
> ;-; Guys no I love you. Well. Most of you. *glares at Tabby*



I just wrote 4 templates that I switch around from day to day.


"Hello! [something about the weather]. How are you, [name]? I hope we play again sometime."

"As always, [name], thank you ["for your friendship"/"for the present"]

"Hello again, [name]! This present is for you. Thanks for being my friend."

"Hi [name]! I am always thankful for your friendship. This is for you!"


In japanese, of course. Mix and match.


----------



## Officer Berri

Hmm maybe I should try something like that. Wont have to worry about offending the neighbors that way. I so crazy. xD Worried I'll offend animal villagers in a game.

I have another question. Probably a commonly known thing by now but I was out of the loop for a while, how many villagers can you have total in the town this time around?


----------



## taygo

does anyone know why this says may and another says june? 
http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf/paOS-13-71-18m-49-en-70-45zf.html

this one says june:
http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf/paOS-13-71-18m-49-en-70-4k5o.html

It is just they didn't change the month on the first one?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Because its pretty obvious the may one is incorrect since Nintendo released official dates :>


----------



## Superpenguin

taygo said:


> does anyone know why this says may and another says june?
> http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf/paOS-13-71-18m-49-en-70-45zf.html
> 
> this one says june:
> http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf/paOS-13-71-18m-49-en-70-4k5o.html
> 
> It is just they didn't change the month on the first one?



AC:NL isn't coming out until June, I don't think anyone here controls that website so we really can't do anything about it. We know when it releases though.


----------



## taygo

thanks haha. I was just thinking...hmmmmm may....I wish!!!!


----------



## Zen

Officer Berri said:


> Hmm maybe I should try something like that. Wont have to worry about offending the neighbors that way. I so crazy. xD Worried I'll offend animal villagers in a game.
> 
> I have another question. Probably a commonly known thing by now but I was out of the loop for a while, how many villagers can you have total in the town this time around?



10 villagers. 4 humans. and 1 camper.


----------



## taygo

I guess our characters are "Human". But they make me think of Raggedy Annie and Andy more than humans. I think it would be cool down the road to be able to pick what animal you want to be^,^ so you blend in more....but that's only a dream
I think you can have 10 villagers yeah. I heard you can talk to the camper and try to get them to move into the village. What if you don't like someone in your town? Do you just bug them till they leave? Are there signs that a villager might move. If so I never seen them. It would be nice to know. It stinks to walk into a villagers house you like and beg them to stay.


----------



## Zen

taygo said:


> I guess our characters are "Human". But they make me think of Raggedy Annie and Andy more than humans. I think it would be cool down the road to be able to pick what animal you want to be^,^ so you blend in more....but that's only a dream
> I think you can have 10 villagers yeah. I heard you can talk to the camper and try to get them to move into the village. What if you don't like someone in your town? Do you just bug them till they leave? Are there signs that a villager might move. If so I never seen them. It would be nice to know. It stinks to walk into a villagers house you like and beg them to stay.



- it's nice being a human in an animal village.
- 10 villagers, yes.
- you can persuade the camper to move in if you have space in your town, ie <10 villagers.
- you can bug the but that tends to persuade them to stay. Just ignore them.
- the villagers will tell you when and what day they will leave. You can tell them to stay then.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

For some reason this stuck in my head. I read somewhere once to write this sentence in your letters 3 times - Hi love happy best friend. So that's what I always wrote.  Probably didn't make any difference.

Does anyone know if there are any new bugs/fish that turn into something cute when you place them in your house? Or if the same ones from the previous game still do the same? I so loved that goldfish had a bowl and crickets had a little cage.


----------



## Officer Berri

Zen said:


> - it's nice being a human in an animal village.
> - 10 villagers, yes.
> - you can persuade the camper to move in if you have space in your town, ie <10 villagers.
> - you can bug the but that tends to persuade them to stay. Just ignore them.
> - the villagers will tell you when and what day they will leave. You can tell them to stay then.



I like the sound of that. No beating around the bush randomly talking to Apollo like 10 times to make sure he thinks he's not going anywhere. ...Then have him leave anyways when you're sick. APOLLO WHYYYYYYYYY.

I also like having the warning in advance. I always hated checking every single day and going into every house to make sure nobody was trying to leave me!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Could someone please explain to me the different types of towns (ex. Rich, beauty, morning, etc.) I would like to know the differences between them so I can choose the one I want wisely.


----------



## Feraligator

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Could someone please explain to me the different types of towns (ex. Rich, beauty, morning, etc.) I would like to know the differences between them so I can choose the one I want wisely.



Rich:
-Buying price is higher
-Selling price is higher
-Villagers donate more towards community projects

Beautiful:
-Hybrids are more likely
-If you forget to water flowers over a period of days *without* playing, they will not wilt. This does not apply when you *are* playing the game and don't bother watering them when they are wilted.
-Villagers will plant and water the flowers more often
-Weeds are twice as likely to stay out of your town
-Rubbish and cockroaches are unlikely to find.

Morning:
-Villagers and shops open 3 hours earlier

Night:
-Villagers and shops close 3 hours later.


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> If you forget to water flowers over a period of days *without* playing, they will not wilt. This does not apply when you *are* playing the game and don't bother watering them when they are wilted.


They won't wilt whether you play the game or not. ^^


----------



## Pudge

You know how you can ask campers to move into your town? Well what if you already have 10 villagers? Will one of them move out so the camper can move in?


----------



## Mint

Pudge said:


> You know how you can ask campers to move into your town? Well what if you already have 10 villagers? Will one of them move out so the camper can move in?



No, if you have 10 villagers, the campers won't ask to move in.


----------



## Pudge

Mint said:


> No, if you have 10 villagers, the campers won't ask to move in.



Okay, thanks for the response.


----------



## taygo

I heard there are some animals you can't get off the bat. Like others move it rather be start up villagers. How are the new villagers name going to change? If I remember right there are two bobs. One is a cat and another a dog. Also a character I want. Beard,would that be is English name?


----------



## Jake

what is this


----------



## Liquefy

Jake. said:


> what is this



That looks like the Cornucopeia from the Harvest Festival.


----------



## Jake

Ok I thought it was from the harvest festival but wasn't sure.

Thanks


----------



## taygo

I forgot what I was going to ask but I remembered. So the Cookies are bought be the Nintendo Coins you get by walking with your 3ds right? And that's how you get Nintendo items? Is there any other uses for them? Who else is saving them up^,^?


----------



## Mint

taygo said:


> I forgot what I was going to ask but I remembered. So the Cookies are bought be the Nintendo Coins you get by walking with your 3ds right? And that's how you get Nintendo items? Is there any other uses for them? Who else is saving them up^,^?



Yes, that's how you get the Nintendo items. There's isn't any other use for those coins in NL.


----------



## Witch

Where can buy shrubs in animal crossing new leaf?


----------



## Mint

Witch said:


> Where can buy shrubs in animal crossing new leaf?



The island sells red and yellow hibiscus shrubs for 5 medals.
Once you get Nooklings to upgrade to the Home Improvement Center (the one where the Garden shop and Nooklings combine into one store), you can buy the other shrubs from there.


----------



## Bulbadragon

JezDayy said:


> Rich:
> -Buying price is higher
> -Selling price is higher
> -Villagers donate more towards community projects
> 
> Beautiful:
> -Hybrids are more likely
> -If you forget to water flowers over a period of days *without* playing, they will not wilt. This does not apply when you *are* playing the game and don't bother watering them when they are wilted.
> -Villagers will plant and water the flowers more often
> -Weeds are twice as likely to stay out of your town
> -Rubbish and cockroaches are unlikely to find.
> 
> Morning:
> -Villagers and shops open 3 hours earlier
> 
> Night:
> -Villagers and shops close 3 hours later.



Once you choose this, can you change it later on?


----------



## Mairmalade

You can change your town type, but if I recall correctly there's a small fee to do so.


----------



## Joey

I think it costs 20,000 bells to change your town rule


----------



## Bambi

I read on someone elses post that flowers "breed" differently than in other AC games. Is this true and if so, how do they breed??


----------



## Bri

How often do villagers in "Beautiful" towns plant flowers?

Basically, if I choose a Beautiful town, will my town be overrun with flowers? I don't like flowers to be _everywhere_. >.<


----------



## Schim

Bri said:


> How often do villagers in "Beautiful" towns plant flowers?
> 
> Basically, if I choose a Beautiful town, will my town be overrun with flowers? I don't like flowers to be _everywhere_. >.<



I don't think overrun, but I've seen at least one video where the player was annoyed how they would often drop them where paths were. (Not a pattern path, just a path made by having flowers on the edges.)


----------



## Bri

I guess that's not too bad. I doubt I'll be making any non-pattern paths. I do get annoyed when flowers are in my way when running my usual route in Wild World, though.

Does anyone know if there's a formula for it? Like, each villager can only plant 2 flowers per day?

If the other laws have more to 'em, I might go for a different one.

_Rich:
-Buying price is higher
-Selling price is higher
-Villagers donate more towards community projects

Morning:
-Villagers and shops open 3 hours earlier

Night:
-Villagers and shops close 3 hours later._

Are we sure that this is all there is to the others?


----------



## Superpenguin

Bambi said:


> I read on someone elses post that flowers "breed" differently than in other AC games. Is this true and if so, how do they breed??



It's really crazy. Wild flowers and flowers you purchase from the shop breed in different ways. I know that some hybrids are made by flowers that were produced by different flowers.

For Example(This may not be a true combo): Two red roses produced from an orange rose and a blue rose produce black roses.


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> It's really crazy. Wild flowers and flowers you purchase from the shop breed in different ways. I know that some hybrids are made by flowers that were produced by different flowers.
> 
> For Example(This may not be a true combo): Two red roses produced from an orange rose and a blue rose produce black roses.



2 red roses produced from an orange and purple rose produce blue roses


----------



## Superpenguin

Zen said:


> 2 red roses produced from an orange and purple rose produce blue roses



Oh okay, see I knew it was crazy.


----------



## Bri

Oh, another question ... is there any way to prevent a tan, aside from equipping an umbrella? For example, do hats also prevent tans?


----------



## taygo

Shut up and take my money! http://awkwardinterpreter.tumblr.com/post/44688973469/sexyartgod-pre-pico-edit-pico-pri


----------



## Bambi

Zen said:


> 2 red roses produced from an orange and purple rose produce blue roses



 *scratches head*

--.-- *Lets it simmer*

^.^ *Got it!* 

Thanks lol.


----------



## Liquefy

Bri said:


> Oh, another question ... is there any way to prevent a tan, aside from equipping an umbrella? For example, do hats also prevent tans?



Consult my FAQs for the list of items that prevent tanning:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs


----------



## monokurotsu

taygo said:


> Shut up and take my money! http://awkwardinterpreter.tumblr.com/post/44688973469/sexyartgod-pre-pico-edit-pico-pri



I also saw this today on tumblr and HOLY MOLEY.


----------



## Mint

taygo said:


> Shut up and take my money! http://awkwardinterpreter.tumblr.com/post/44688973469/sexyartgod-pre-pico-edit-pico-pri



The hybrid guide on there is different from what the wiki says.
I am so confused now. Dx

I've always seen Purple + Orange roses = red roses that then = blue roses, but it says White + Orange roses = Blue?

Arg. -wanders off to rearrange roses-


----------



## Aquamarine

taygo said:


> Shut up and take my money! http://awkwardinterpreter.tumblr.com/post/44688973469/sexyartgod-pre-pico-edit-pico-pri



Yeah, those magazines are really cute. I'm super tempted to buy the June issue when it comes out in May.


----------



## Jemjewel

taygo said:


> Shut up and take my money! http://awkwardinterpreter.tumblr.com/post/44688973469/sexyartgod-pre-pico-edit-pico-pri



I think I need to go to Kinokuniya Saturday and see if they might, by some lucky chance, have this.


----------



## taygo

I wish I could get the magazine. I wonder how long the will run AC stuff.


----------



## Aquamarine

taygo said:


> I wish I could get the magazine. I wonder how long the will run AC stuff.



Amazon Japan carries it, if that's an option for you. It looks like they will still have AC content for the June/July issue, based on the tiny preview in the April/May issue:



And they're still taking submissions for designs, so maybe the next one will have a design supplement too!:


----------



## taygo

I am looking now. I can't find it yet thou. I wonder if any US mags will do the same thing. I wish Nintendo power was still around
We should use that template and draw some art and post it!


----------



## Aquamarine

taygo said:


> I am looking now. I can't find it yet thou. I wonder if any US mags will do the same thing. I wish Nintendo power was still around
> We should use that template and draw some art and post it!



This is the april issue: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%81%B4%E3%81%93%E3%81%B7%E3%82%8A-April-%E3%82%A8%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%96%E3%83%AC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%A0%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/4047287946/

And this is the February one: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%81%B4%E3%81%93%E3%81%B7%E3%82%8A-February-%E3%82%A8%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%96%E3%83%AC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%A0%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/4047285951/

Shipping is expensive, but if you're buying a lot of books (like perhaps some of the AC:NL guide books!) and magazines, it ends up being not too bad. 

It would be really cool if one of the US mags did something special for New Leaf like these!


----------



## monokurotsu

I don't know if this has been asked before, but I haven't seen Blanca at all in gameplay. I really liked her, I'll be sad if she never shows. ;__;


----------



## Officer Berri

I know she's in the game. I've seen official art of her in some kind of weird jester outfit, so I know she's in the game!

I just have no clue what she does!


----------



## Jake

monokurotsu said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before, but I haven't seen Blanca at all in gameplay. I really liked her, I'll be sad if she never shows. ;__;



Blanca appears on April Fools;
From what I've gathered she'll go into villagers houses and dress identical to them then you have to talk to them and chose which one is real, and which one is Blanca, then you'll get a reward

Like I said, that's only what I've gathered, could be entirely wrong.


----------



## monokurotsu

Jake. said:


> Blanca appears on April Fools;
> From what I've gathered she'll go into villagers houses and dress identical to them then you have to talk to them and chose which one is real, and which one is Blanca, then you'll get a reward
> 
> Like I said, that's only what I've gathered, could be entirely wrong.



If this is the case, that is adorable!


----------



## Witch

Thanks for the answers.

Now, a question  Nook?s Store. I know to use a wallpaper and a carpet, to decorate the walls and floors of my house. But, what is this?


----------



## Jake

Wrapping paper
it's just to make a present look pretty


----------



## LittleMissGreedy

I HAVE A QUESTION.
What is a Melody Card? (sorry if this has already been asked.)


----------



## Zen

LittleMissGreedy said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION.
> What is a Melody Card? (sorry if this has already been asked.)



It's musical greeting card. 

write a note. send a melody.


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> The hybrid guide on there is different from what the wiki says.
> I am so confused now. Dx
> 
> I've always seen Purple + Orange roses = red roses that then = blue roses, but it says White + Orange roses = Blue?
> 
> Arg. -wanders off to rearrange roses-



Actually it's a typo/image error. Under the white rose, it says Orange.


----------



## Mint

Zen said:


> Actually it's a typo/image error. Under the white rose, it says Orange.


But then it would say orange + orange = blue.

I'll just ignore that guide and stick to the wiki.


----------



## taygo

I saw in videos that villagers can visit other villagers houses. If so, how often does this happen and how many can be in another house at one time? I love how the villagers interact with each other. I want to see more of it. They don't gossip as much this time around do they? It seems in my village all they talk about is relationships. 
Oops I just remembered. On WW Baabra wanted to visit last night....she is going to be madddddd.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Is that how players have so many flowers? Can you take flowers from other ppls towns using the dream world and actually take them with you when you wake up!?


----------



## Zen

Treasu(red) said:


> Is that how players have so many flowers? Can you take flowers from other ppls towns using the dream world and actually take them with you when you wake up!?



You can't take anything from the dream world other than patterns from the walrus.

Flowers? Breed them. Wait for wild ones. Or steal them by the truckload from the island.


----------



## Mint

Treasu(red) said:


> Can you take flowers from other ppls towns using the dream world and actually take them with you when you wake up!?



Nothing can be taken from the dream towns and brought back.


Edit: Too slow. ;_;


----------



## Treasu(red)

Zen said:


> You can't take anything from the dream world other than patterns from the walrus.
> 
> Flowers? Breed them. Wait for wild ones. Or steal them by the truckload from the island.



Glad I got that cleared up. So roughly how many flowers are available per visit at the island to take?


----------



## Mint

Treasu(red) said:


> Glad I got that cleared up. So roughly how many flowers are available per visit at the island to take?



You can take back 40 items at a time, so 40. ^^ You can play mini-games over and over to get more flowers.


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> But then it would say orange + orange = blue.
> 
> I'll just ignore that guide and stick to the wiki.



Indeed. I'm sticking to the guides on this one.  

edit: my guides, not the magazine.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Mint said:


> You can take back 40 items at a time, so 40. ^^ You can play mini-games over and over to get more flowers.



Woah! Very cool. I always had the worst time 'cause hybridizing in wild world and city folk took ages. Last question for a while, I promise. On the starting maps that Rover shows you, the green houses? Are they for animals, or are they house options for the player? Oh wait. No. They would be houses for the villagers b/c you get to pick your own home location. Right?


----------



## Zen

Treasu(red) said:


> Woah! Very cool. I always had the worst time 'cause hybridizing in wild world and city folk took ages. Last question for a while, I promise. On the starting maps that Rover shows you, the green houses? Are they for animals, or are they house options for the player? Oh wait. No. They would be houses for the villagers b/c you get to pick your own home location. Right?
> 
> View attachment 3041



Correct.


----------



## Treasu(red)

ARGH. I SWEAR this is the last question for a while. Zen. Mint. You two are _amazing. _ When the game's generating a map... are their only say, 30 total to choose from or does it randomly shuffle inportant features (beaches, town hall, R. Parkers, houses, town tree, L or R beach) together so really, there's thousands of possibilities? Zen I bet this question is for you, and your mini mountain of guide books.


----------



## Superpenguin

Treasu(red) said:


> ARGH. I SWEAR this is the last question for a while. Zen. Mint. You two are _amazing. _ When the game's generating a map... are their only say, 30 total to choose from or does it randomly shuffle inportant features (beaches, town hall, R. Parkers, houses, town tree, L or R beach) together so really, there's thousands of possibilities? Zen I bet this question is for you, and your mini mountain of guide books.



I'm pretty sure it's all random, the placement of all the major locations(Town Tree, R. Parkers, etc.) is all randomized, as well as the flow of the river, the location of the dock, bridge, animal houses, beach, of course the train station stays in the same location.

On the topic of maps I really hope I get a map with the tree, R. Parkers, and Town Hall spread out.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Superpenguin said:


> I'm pretty sure it's all random, the placement of all the major locations(Town Tree, R. Parkers, etc.) is all randomized, as well as the flow of the river, the location of the dock, bridge, animal houses, beach, of course the train station stays in the same location.
> 
> On the topic of maps I really hope I get a map with the tree, R. Parkers, and Town Hall spread out.



SP to the rescue 

I'm struggling a lot trying to decide what town features are important to me. Fishing has always been my favorite in previous games, so I don't want R. Parkers and the Dock to be too far away (lots of map's I've seen you have to exit the dock and make an S shape over the bridge to the other side of the map for R. Parkers). 

I also don't want a tiny segment of beach to have no ramp, and be a swim-to only section of beach. Then again, do I? Have a little tropical get away there. 

Superpenguin why do you want them all spread out? Then when you have business you have to run in all different directions.


----------



## taygo

Dont worry about asking to many Questions How else will you learn?


----------



## Superpenguin

Treasu(red) said:


> Superpenguin why do you want them all spread out? Then when you have business you have to run in all different directions.


I like them all evenly distributed, I mean even if they're not, I guess I could just place the Roast and Police Station in separate locations. It's just for the layout I have planned.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Superpenguin said:


> I like them all evenly distributed, I mean even if they're not, I guess I could just place the Roast and Police Station in separate locations. It's just for the layout I have planned.



I actually like your idea.  About spreading them out. Also I get the Roost, but what's the purpose of hte Police Station? Just to be a lost-and-found service?  And what's the difference between Booker, and... err... the not lazy dog.


----------



## Liquefy

Treasu(red) said:


> I actually like your idea.  About spreading them out. Also I get the Roost, but what's the purpose of hte Police Station? Just to be a lost-and-found service?  And what's the difference between Booker, and... err... the not lazy dog.



Copper and Booker will tell you if there are any Special Visitors in town (except for Maiko-chan).


----------



## Superpenguin

Treasu(red) said:


> I actually like your idea.  About spreading them out. Also I get the Roost, but what's the purpose of hte Police Station? Just to be a lost-and-found service?  And what's the difference between Booker, and... err... the not lazy dog.


What liquefy said, and as a Lost and Found. The difference I think is just for looks, and what station you want
Copper = metal
Booker = wooden


----------



## Sam

Also, I believe that any items destroyed by a villager moving in end up in the lost and found? Is that correct?


----------



## Mint

Sam said:


> Also, I believe that any items destroyed by a villager moving in end up in the lost and found? Is that correct?



Flowers don't go to the lost and found, but a villager moved on top of some of my mushrooms and I got those back from the lost and found.


----------



## Jake

from what i've gathered this is called a curling stone, is it a light or something??


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> from what i've gathered this is called a curling stone, is it a light or something??



It's a sports item. Look up "curling". Also add "Canada". 

XD


----------



## Jake

Ohh that's what I thought it as but it kinda looks like a lamp :\

would make a cool lamp, but there's the iris lamp which is pretty cool.

Thank you


----------



## RainbowYoshi

I'm sorry if this has been asked. 

When you talk to a villager, what options come up?

Is there an option to do chores for them? That was always fun in the Gamecube version!


----------



## Jake

What's the name of this pillow item called?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64665-Panda-Pillow


----------



## Superpenguin

Pretty sure this was asked before, but I think I misread the answer...
Once all ten animal neighbors move in, when an animal moves out and a new one moves in are they just going to replace that house spot or just randomly plop their house someplace else?


----------



## Officer Berri

Is there a limit to how much furniture you can place in one room of your house? Or can you fill up every block of floor without the annoying "the floor is going to collapse if you put down any more items!" message popping up?


----------



## Punchyleaf

48 items per room, including wall items.

Since me and my partner will be sharing a 3DS, since his hands are too big for the regular one I have, if I save my file (digital copy on the XL) Will it be overwritten when he saves his cartridge copy file on the same DS? Or should I tell him to GTFO and play the Flame Red 3DS so my town is safe?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Pretty sure this was asked before, but I think I misread the answer...
> Once all ten animal neighbors move in, when an animal moves out and a new one moves in are they just going to replace that house spot or just randomly plop their house someplace else?



They can move onto that spot or they can pick a random spot for their house. :c



Jake. said:


> What's the name of this pillow item called?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64665-Panda-Pillow


The item is called Cushion.   クッション


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> They can move onto that spot or they can pick a random spot for their house. :c



Argh that really stinks, the only thing they probably can't move onto are community projects though right?

But trees, flowers, paths, bushes, and random objects is fair game?


----------



## Jake

They cant move over community projects but they can move over everything you listed


----------



## Reiji

That makes me wonder, though, if you have a ton of community projects all around your town, would neighbors not be able to move in?

Haha, might be something interesting to test.


----------



## Superpenguin

Reiji said:


> That makes me wonder, though, if you have a ton of community projects all around your town, would neighbors not be able to move in?
> 
> Haha, might be something interesting to test.



You can only have 30 community projects, so there's going to be room for neighbors no matter what, and it's going to be next to impossible to get 30 before you get 10 neighbors moved in.

Oh another question, when you decide on the location of your house, can you plop it on top of trees and flowers?


----------



## LeAckerman

Can someone tell me how to take pictures on ACNL? :3


----------



## Zen

IcarusGamer said:


> Can someone tell me how to take pictures on ACNL? :3



Press both shoulders.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> You can only have 30 community projects, so there's going to be room for neighbors no matter what, and it's going to be next to impossible to get 30 before you get 10 neighbors moved in.
> 
> Oh another question, when you decide on the location of your house, can you plop it on top of trees and flowers?


yes. same for community projects - you just cant place them over anything that is permanent (ie, buildings, cobble stones, rocks etc...)



IcarusGamer said:


> Can someone tell me how to take pictures on ACNL? :3


L+R


----------



## Fame

when you shake a delicious fruit tree does the fruit grow back as delicious fruit again?


----------



## Liquefy

Fame said:


> when you shake a delicious fruit tree does the fruit grow back as delicious fruit again?



Yes, though a delicious fruit tree bears fruit only a limited number of times (between four and eight) before it "dies" (loses its leaves).


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

How do you get delicious fruit?


----------



## Fame

KirbyHugger8D said:


> How do you get delicious fruit?



at the beginning of the game theres a tree which has 1 delicious fruit on it, plant that and you have 3 more.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Oh I have another question! Does anyone know how to get all the gold and silver tools?  I think the gold watering can is from a perfect town, I think you still get the golden shovel from burying it, and in City Folk I got the silver shovel from Ressity (or however you spell it).


----------



## JCnator

Silver fishing rod, silver net and silver shovel are found in Museum's 2nd Floor once you finished building a certain community project. The price on them is dirt cheap!

You can find silver axes on the island, although they appear rarely. If you see one, you'll want to stock up with them, because they will also break.

To get a silver slingshot, you'll eventually find it floating around your town after hitting a few presents tied with balloons. They're rather easy to obtain, considering on how many times you'll see it.

Obtaining a golden fishing is no easy task. You have to catch every single type of fish, and then meet Chip at the next fishing tourney. Same goes for the golden net.

Getting a golden slingshot is rather easy. After you hit a certain amount of balloons, you'll eventually find it. You won't find multiple of them with a single character like the silver slingshot does.

Buy 50 saplings (be it regular or cedar sapling) to obtain a golden axe.
Buy 50 fertilizers to earn a golden shovel.


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Silver fishing rod, silver net and silver shovel are found in Museum's 2nd Floor *once you finished building a certain community project.* The price on them is dirt cheap!



It's based on how many fish, bugs and fossils have been donated to the museum. 
Fossils- at least 15 
Fish and Bugs- at least 30


----------



## JabuJabule

You guys should put some of these things in spoiler tags, just saying. Luckily I skipped over the post with the silver/golden can requirement....but still.


----------



## Punchyleaf

But the point of this thread is to get answers. Maybe they can title it as *spoilers* but the whole point is to be spoiled xD


----------



## Mint

JabuJabule said:


> You guys should put some of these things in spoiler tags, just saying. Luckily I skipped over the post with the silver/golden can requirement....but still.



Well, we're answering questions about New Leaf. Spoilers should be expected.


----------



## JabuJabule

I thought it was general questions. Oh well.


----------



## blushingangels

When we change the exterior of our house, do we keep the exterior that was previously there, or do we have to reorder it?


----------



## Superpenguin

blushingangels said:


> When we change the exterior of our house, do we keep the exterior that was previously there, or do we have to reorder it?



You lose the previous exterior unfortunately.


----------



## Sam

blushingangels said:


> When we change the exterior of our house, do we keep the exterior that was previously there, or do we have to reorder it?



You have to wait for any part that you remove from your house to come back into Nook's shop again.


----------



## Superpenguin

Can someone give me the link to the full item list in ACNL? I know it was posted before, but I forgot to bookmark it. :/


----------



## Liquefy

Superpenguin said:


> Can someone give me the link to the full item list in ACNL? I know it was posted before, but I forgot to bookmark it. :/



http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs


----------



## Superpenguin

Liquefy said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs


Oh, I meant the one with the pictures.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

How often does Katrina visit and for how long (ex. Once a month for two days)


----------



## Bri

Is Street Pass always on, or can you keep it turned off?


----------



## Pickles

Is there any *bad* thing about Streetpass? I mean, people can only visit through your town after a Streetpass similar to dream world, right? I actually haven't heard much about how SP works in New Leaf.


----------



## Haihappen

Bri said:


> Is Street Pass always on, or can you keep it turned off?



You can deactivate street pass for any street pass game.



Pickles said:


> Is there any *bad* thing about Streetpass? I mean, people can only visit through your town after a Streetpass similar to dream world, right? I actually haven't heard much about how SP works in New Leaf.



When you street pass someone, you can see their house in the street pass house area. I think you can also see their friend id card. Streetpass also allows you to swap items. You can only visit their town in your dream if you have their dream code (or by choosing "visit random town" - but what are the chances).


----------



## Pickles

Haihappen said:


> When you street pass someone, you can see their house in the street pass house area. I think you can also see their friend id card. Streetpass also allows you to swap items. You can only visit their town in your dream if you have their dream code (or by choosing "visit random town" - but what are the chances).



Ah, ok, thank you! I thought once it showed up in the street pass area you could visit their town.  I don't think it will matter, though, for me. LOL The odds of street passing someone in my area that has AC are slim  There's one person on here that lives in my town, but so far, we have not passed each other


----------



## Witch

The type of town (night, nice ... etc) can be changed only once?


----------



## Superpenguin

Witch said:


> The type of town (night, nice ... etc) can be changed only once?


It can be changed as much as you want it to, but it costs a 20k bell fee each time.


----------



## Punchyleaf

And it doesn't take effect until 6am the next day


----------



## ResettiGirl

I've been playing for 5 days and I still don't have access to the island are there any specific requirements to get access?


----------



## ResettiGirl

Also Loviechu may I add you to my friend list? I'm looking for people to wifi with


----------



## Mint

ResettiGirl said:


> I've been playing for 5 days and I still don't have access to the island are there any specific requirements to get access?



You need to pay off your 39,900 mortgage.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Um, this question might not be able to answer, or it'll take awhile... Anyways how do you get all the shops in the Shopping Center and the upgrades?


----------



## Jake

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Um, this question might not be able to answer, or it'll take awhile... Anyways how do you get all the shops in the Shopping Center and the upgrades?



I'm not going to write it all out (save that for someone else) but essentially it's spend bells at it's predecessor (is that the right word?) and wait

So to get the garden store, spend bells at nooks and wait. Same to upgrade the garden store/nooks - spend bells and wait

Shapoodle and Shoe Shank - spend bells at able sisters and wait.

the stuff on the left is unlocked via community project


----------



## Zen

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Um, this question might not be able to answer, or it'll take awhile... Anyways how do you get all the shops in the Shopping Center and the upgrades?



HHE (Happy Home Exhibit) - will pop up after paying 10k loan.

Dream Mansion - 7 days after becoming mayor, Shizue will mention it. You will find her sleeping in the office beforehand.

Garden Center - At least 5 days of living in the village, number of trees planted/flowers planted/weeds pulled have exceeded 30 each.

Shoe Shank - 10 days of living in the village. Spend at least 8k at the Able Sisters total.

Salon Speedy - 7 days after Shoe Shank opens. Spend at least 10k at both Shoe Shank and Able Sisters.

Grace's Shop - 3rd Floor of Dept Store

Club 444 - Have a Convenience Store. 5 Days after Dr Shrunk asks you to grab signatures and turn it in.

House of Divination - Go to Katrina and have your fortune told 20 times.

Museum Upgrade - at least 20 items donated to the museum with at least 1 item in each category, talk to blathers when he is thinking (not sleeping)

Pigeonhole Cafe - 7 days from the opening of the Museum's second Floor and have donated at least 50 pieces to the museum.

Resetti's Monitoring Center - Just exit the game without saving once.



Store Upgrades:

Convenience Store
- 7 days have passed wince living in the village
- Mayor has to be in a house (has paid 10k loan)
- all players in the village have spent a total of 12000 bells or 15 coins in the shop.

Super Store
- 10 days after becoming a Convenience Store
- 10 days after Garden Store has been Open
- All players in the village has spent a total of 25000 bells in the shop.

Home Improvement Store
- 21 days after becoming a Super Store
- All players in the village has spent a total of 50000 bells in the shop.

Department Store
- 30 days after becoming a Home Improvement Store
- All players in the village has spent a total of 100000 bells in the shop.
- Gracie will appear and do a fashion check and one must pass it 4 times


----------



## Peoki

Completely random question and not sure if it would be of any benefit:

I know we're able to take exotic fruits from the island over to our town/village to plant and sell for a higher profit, however is it possible to do it the other way around as well? Taking your town's main fruit and planting it on the island, etc. 
Is it worth the trouble in doing this?


----------



## Jake

Peoki said:


> Completely random question and not sure if it would be of any benefit:
> 
> I know we're able to take exotic fruits from the island over to our town/village to plant and sell for a higher profit, however is it possible to do it the other way around as well? Taking your town's main fruit and planting it on the island, etc.
> Is it worth the trouble in doing this?



island fruits sell for 250 everywhere. 
It's only worth it if you take non native fruit and sell them for 5,00. but if you replace the fruit with fish and bugs you'll get lots more mulla. Better off to take the fruit back to your town and sell it there for extra profit $$$

And nope, anything in your pockets before you go to the island gets removed once you get on the boat.

There is an island shop but it buys things for such ****ty prices so not worth selling anything there.


----------



## Peoki

Jake. said:


> island fruits sell for 250 everywhere.
> It's only worth it if you take non native fruit and sell them for 5,00. but if you replace the fruit with fish and bugs you'll get lots more mulla. Better off to take the fruit back to your town and sell it there for extra profit $$$
> 
> And nope, anything in your pockets before you go to the island gets removed once you get on the boat.
> 
> There is an island shop but it buys things for such ****ty prices so not worth selling anything there.


Ah, so it's not possible to transfer things in your pocket via the basket by the dock- it's only a one way thing from Island>Town?
Thanks Jake


----------



## Jake

Ya Island ---> town only


----------



## Zen

Bumping this so it's closer to the damn top.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Not sure if this will get an answer, but worth a shot c:

I'll be getting a physical and digital copy of the game. The XL will have the digital copy while the regular 3DS will use the cartridge. Out of wonderment, lets say I wanted to do something on the Cartridge copy, and I forgot my regular 3ds, and I used it on my XL... Will it overwrite my save from my digital copy? Or will it be fine?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Not sure if this will get an answer, but worth a shot c:
> 
> I'll be getting a physical and digital copy of the game. The XL will have the digital copy while the regular 3DS will use the cartridge. Out of wonderment, lets say I wanted to do something on the Cartridge copy, and I forgot my regular 3ds, and I used it on my XL... Will it overwrite my save from my digital copy? Or will it be fine?



It'll be fine.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks Zen! That makes me feel a lot better


----------



## HoennMaster

You sure about that? I say a post on GameFAQs when someone said it erased stuff from his digital file.


----------



## Zen

HoennMaster said:


> You sure about that? I say a post on GameFAQs when someone said it erased stuff from his digital file.



Just tested it for you. Both my digital town and cartridge town were fine after. 

But hey, YMMV.


----------



## Fjoora

HoennMaster said:


> You sure about that? I say a post on GameFAQs when someone said it erased stuff from his digital file.



Maybe they had two cartridge files or something like that.


----------



## PapaNer

Pickles said:


> Ah, ok, thank you! I thought once it showed up in the street pass area you could visit their town.  I don't think it will matter, though, for me. LOL The odds of street passing someone in my area that has AC are slim  There's one person on here that lives in my town, but so far, we have not passed each other




I live in Prattville, and I get streetpasses most every day.  I'm looking forward to the midnight release streetpasses I'll get at gamestop


----------



## Officer Berri

Can anyone tell me what the new personality types are like? I was thinking about the game before bed last night, and I realized I had no idea what the new personalities were like compared to the others yet!


----------



## Pickles

You're the one in my town I was referring to, PapaNer. LOL I knew you lived in P'ville, but I haven't passed you, yet! Where do you get yours?? I've only gotten a total of 4 since December. One here at work and one at Gamestop.  I added your 3DS code to my friends list, by the way  



PapaNer said:


> I live in Prattville, and I get streetpasses most every day.  I'm looking forward to the midnight release streetpasses I'll get at gamestop


----------



## Jake

Probably basic but can you buy items for display it R. Parkers in other peoples towns?


----------



## Mz_D

Officer Berri said:


> Can anyone tell me what the new personality types are like? I was thinking about the game before bed last night, and I realized I had no idea what the new personalities were like compared to the others yet!



The Pure or Big Sis are like a stereo typical Mother. They'll give you medicine when you have a bee sting, very useful if want free medicine for a sick villager. They're super lazy and get on really well with the male Lazy. They treat the snooty like a rival and have a bit of an ongoing competition to one up the other. (Well they do in my village) They also don't get along with the Smug type. They talk about eating just as much as the Lazy type and go on about fashion and soaps too.

The smug or Gentleman type is a sweet talker that is like a male snooty sometimes. They can sometimes say the funniest things that might come across as really smug. They love romance and sometimes have some sort of horoscope or romance quiz. They talk about romance a lot and are even making gossip about themselves. "Maybe I'll go see *girl character*, she's all alone... hoho." They get on well with the normals the best. They don't get along with the Grumpy type and the Pure. They might translate out a lot of the creepy words as they do try to chat you up if you're playing as a girl.



This is a photo from my book, it shows the relationship chart for them all.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh wow! That's pretty awesome that they have different opinions of the different personality types!

Thank you so much Mz_D! That was a lot more informative than I expected to get as an answer.  I think I'm really going to love these new personality types (especially those smug boys, tee hee).


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay, this is probably gonna sound evil or whatever, but for un-orderable DLC, can you create some players, get the DLC, delete those characters, make more, get the DLC, etc. throughout the promotion period to get a lot of DLC? I know that new characters don't get the DLC right away, like a day after they move into town.


----------



## Puddle

Okay maybe a bogus question, but did Grizzly make it into the game?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Puddle yes he did. Don't know where you kept getting that he didnt, but I'm looking at my guide right now and he's right there. B|


----------



## Puddle

Loviechu said:


> Puddle yes he did. Don't know where you kept getting that he didnt, but I'm looking at my guide right now and he's right there. B|


Thanks man! And for some reason I just looked at some character lists and he wasn't on it, but hey at-least I know all my favorite characters have made it now.


----------



## Tammyface

Sorry if someone answered this before, I kinda didn't want to go through 96 pages... but is it true that you can't edit a pattern that you got through a QR code?


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

You cannot edit a QR Code pattern, sadly


----------



## Tammyface

Nooo! For a lot of outfits and paths, I like one part of it, but not another, like the color scheme or some detail... guess I better get really good at making my own patters so I can have things how I like them


----------



## Officer Berri

I like that you can't edit other people's patterns you got through QR code. Seems kind of rude to take a pattern to edit parts of it just because you don't like certain things about it. When I see something like that, I use it as inspiration to make a pattern of my own, just not an exact same duplicate.

The system's probably there to help cut down on people stealing another person's pattern and claiming it as their own.


----------



## Gandalf

Can you revert back to older versions of the Nookling's store after getting the emporium? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## aikatears

Gandalf said:


> Can you revert back to older versions of the Nookling's store after getting the emporium? Just curious, thanks.



dont think so


----------



## Superpenguin

Gandalf said:


> Can you revert back to older versions of the Nookling's store after getting the emporium? Just curious, thanks.



Even if you can't, usually most people do it just for hours, and the expansion before T&T Emporium has hours 10am open to 11pm close (6am open in early town 3am close with a late night town) so you can just not do the Gracie fashion checks and have that store forever if you wanted and just go to friends' towns for the Gracie items.


----------



## Punchyleaf

How big is the game, block wise? There's a site reporting its exactly 8,192 blocks, but then I've seen some reports that its 5,600+ blocks


----------



## Lotus

Loviechu said:


> How big is the game, block wise? There's a site reporting its exactly 8,192 blocks, but then I've seen some reports that its 5,600+ blocks



Wait, Isn't it 1563 blocks?!


----------



## Prof Gallows

The game is 1GB officially, but takes up 5655 blocks, I believe. Which is only 710MB.


----------



## Officer Berri

Does anyone have a screenshot of what the buildings like Brewster's cafe and the Lost and Found look like on the town's map?

I'm kind of curious about what kind of symbol they have.


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Does anyone have a screenshot of what the buildings like Brewster's cafe and the Lost and Found look like on the town's map?
> 
> I'm kind of curious about what kind of symbol they have.


Here you go:



They're to the left of the station (covered by the red blob).


----------



## MDofDarkheart

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/The+Map
That lists all the symbols in the town when you first get to town.


----------



## Officer Berri

Mint said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3096
> They're to the left of the station (covered by the red blob).



Wow thanks Mint! I didn't expect to get an answer so fast!


----------



## Fjoora

You know, I came across a pile of images showing the differences between the towns interiors for the train station and the town hall but I can't seem to find them again.  They were the four basic color themed for the most part and I know some plants were different.  Does anyone have a direct link that I could review them at?  I know that I'm going to be resetting for the color I want!
And I also hope I get a town fruit that I don't like so I can replace it with foreign fruit that sells for more and looks pretty :3


----------



## MadamSpringy

When you're looking at the 4 different map options at the beginning of the game, are you able to click the villager houses and see who lives on each map? Actually, I can't remember if the beginning maps even included the villager house icons on it...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

MadamSpringy said:


> When you're looking at the 4 different map options at the beginning of the game, are you able to click the villager houses and see who lives on each map? Actually, I can't remember if the beginning maps even included the villager house icons on it...



I already said about this.

" http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/The+Map
That lists all the symbols in the town when you first get to town. "


----------



## Officer Berri

That wasn't what they were asking about, though. They were asking if you could see what villagers are in the town when Rover is showing you maps.

While the houses ARE on the map when Rover shows it to you, I doubt it would let you see which villagers are living there. I haven't heard anyone mentioning being able to click things on the map.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

What Berry said.

It might only show the houses and not be a click to view names until you enter the town.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Ah, okay, thanks. That was what I was curious about. I figured they wouldn't let you see the villagers ahead of time. ):


----------



## Salmiakki

Question: say that you made four characters in the game, can character A visit inside character B's house while playing as character A? 

Thanks


----------



## taygo

I would think you can visit the other house but can't pick up stuff.  hmmmm I would like to know that also.


----------



## Salmiakki

thanks. i wanted to make one character's house like a restaurant next to brewster's cafe. something i've been planning for new leaf


----------



## Liquefy

Salmiakki said:


> Question: say that you made four characters in the game, can character A visit inside character B's house while playing as character A?
> 
> Thanks



Yes.


----------



## taygo

That would be cool! I might make extra characters to hold all my patterns I already want to make a doctor who character. Retro.


----------



## ctk974

You're right. You can visit, but you can't take stuff away.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

When you change your town hall or train station appearance does the inside change as well?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Why wouldn't you be able to visit other characters' houses when you were able to do that in every previous game?


----------



## Haihappen

KirbyHugger8D said:


> When you change your town hall or train station appearance does the inside change as well?



nope (at least that's what I've heard)
but idk if you can change the inside of, for example, your office/the townhall (I would like that)


----------



## taygo

I haven't see anything on this but I was watching a video on YouTube. I wanted to know if it is true you can unlock the opposite genders haircut in new leaf. If so how can you do it?


----------



## Haihappen

taygo said:


> I haven't see anything on this but I was watching a video on YouTube. I wanted to know if it is true you can unlock the opposite genders haircut in new leaf. If so how can you do it?



I think you have to get a few haircuts before? Like let's say you get 16 hair cuts and then someday you can get opposite gender hair styles, I guess? Similar to how you can get the contact lenses (?)


----------



## Superpenguin

taygo said:


> I haven't see anything on this but I was watching a video on YouTube. I wanted to know if it is true you can unlock the opposite genders haircut in new leaf. If so how can you do it?



After you've had all the haircuts for your gender, Harriet will ask you if you want to try one of the opposite gender's styles.


----------



## Lamues

I wonder, is picking up patterns still the same button as running? I hated having to switch back to my pattern character to replace a pattern I accidentally picked up...


----------



## Superpenguin

Lamues said:


> I wonder, is picking up patterns still the same button as running? I hated having to switch back to my pattern character to replace a pattern I accidentally picked up...



They are two different buttons now! WOO!


----------



## Lamues

Superpenguin said:


> They are two different buttons now! WOO!



That is the best news so far! Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## taygo

yeah that would suck to be running and messing up your path!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

They were different buttons in WW. CF, for some reason, did not have a dedicated run button. Both the B and Z buttons were the same rather than Z being run only and not a picking up button.


----------



## Justin

JimmyJacobAC said:


> They were different buttons in WW. CF, for some reason, did not have a dedicated run button. Both the B and Z buttons were the same rather than Z being run only and not a picking up button.



Glad someone pointed this out. As someone who played lots of WW and little of CF, I've been very confused when people celebrate over seperate buttons, lol.


----------



## Superpenguin

I only ever placed patterns in CF, I didn't like them in WW.


----------



## Bambi

Does anyone have pictures of all the different delicious fruit?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bambi said:


> Does anyone have pictures of all the different delicious fruit?





Spoiler: Here ya go




























All pictures via Jake's blog. thx bb


----------



## Bambi

Thank you!  Gotta get me them cherries


----------



## Meowdle

I asked this in another thread but no one really answered. Does anyone know for sure what grass pattern corresponds with the star snow pattern? Two wikis say two different things. Once says it's triangle grass and the other says it's circle grass. I also saw on a forum that circle grass seemed to correspond with star snow for City Folk, but is it different in this game? 

I know it's probably circle grass, but is there anyone who can confirm with 100% certainty?


----------



## Bri

Do "solar panels" (a community project) actually serve a purpose, or are they just there for show?


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Bri said:


> Do "solar panels" (a community project) actually serve a purpose, or are they just there for show?



They bring up your "town points" or some ranking, i do not remember the name, but you need a certain amount to be considered a perfect town, so solar panels and the windmills up your score, that's about it


----------



## The Architect

Meowdle said:


> I asked this in another thread but no one really answered. Does anyone know for sure what grass pattern corresponds with the star snow pattern? Two wikis say two different things. Once says it's triangle grass and the other says it's circle grass. I also saw on a forum that circle grass seemed to correspond with star snow for City Folk, but is it different in this game?
> 
> I know it's probably circle grass, but is there anyone who can confirm with 100% certainty?



I recall seeing a picture from the guide with 

circles (grass) - stars (snow)
triangles - squares
squares - octagon/circles

but I'm not 100% sure, let me confirm it myself and I'll update with what I find

EDIT:
Found it. Credits to: turn-over-a-new-leaf.tumblr.com


----------



## Meowdle

Thanks for the answer about the grass! I was afraid that was the case...I really want star snow, but I really don't want circle grass. Aw well. Tough decisions ahead for me haha.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Okay I have a question about perfect fruit (if that's what it's even called). I haven't really heard much about and have only seen it in the form of cherries.  What it is? How do you get it? Also what what do all the perfect fruits look like?

Edit: If you don't know what I'm talking about the cherries I've seen have three cherries on a stem instead of two and are a dark red color


----------



## Peoki

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Okay I have a question about perfect fruit (if that's what it's even called). I haven't really heard much about and have only seen it in the form of cherries.  What it is? How do you get it? Also what what do all the perfect fruits look like?
> 
> Edit: If you don't know what I'm talking about the cherries I've seen have three cherries on a stem instead of two and are a dark red color


Images of all the perfect fruits can be found under the spoiler tag in Gallow's post (first post on this page).
I believe they appear randomly, and to my understanding- only the player's native town fruit can be "perfect." In other words, you cannot grow a perfect cherry tree if your town's native fruit is oranges.


----------



## Bri

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> They bring up your "town points" or some ranking, i do not remember the name, but you need a certain amount to be considered a perfect town, so solar panels and the windmills up your score, that's about it



Thanks, I'll look in to that!


----------



## Punchyleaf

The 3 "cherry" ones are not cherries at all lol they are Leiche c:


----------



## Tudor16

I have a question is it possible to force your friends to leave when friends are visiting your town without their consent or do you have wait for them to leave on their own


----------



## Fjoora

Tudor16 said:


> I have a question is it possible to force your friends to leave when friends are visiting your town without their consent or do you have wait for them to leave on their own



I'm sure you can press "start" and force people out but it will save anything that's been done.


----------



## Fjoora

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pictures via Jake's blog. thx bb



I think the only one that looks good are the apples.  The rest look worse than the originals.


----------



## Officer Berri

I think the perfect pears and perfect cherries look wonderful! The apples are nice... I just wish they could have been like green apples or golden colored apples. That would've been cool.

If THAT'S what perfect pears look like, I no longer care if I get pears!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I want the perfect cherries or peaches


----------



## taygo

what I don't get is why the orange look like pears. I know they sometimes have the nubby at the end but it looks huge in on the oranges this time around.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not sure if any of it is supposed to make sense. The apples look nice, and the peaches look like normal real life peaches.

But the cherries look like they're unripe when they're delicious, the pears look rotten, and the oranges are deformed.


----------



## Haihappen

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure if any of it is supposed to make sense. The apples look nice, and the peaches look like normal real life peaches.
> 
> But the cherries look like they're unripe when they're delicious, the pears look rotten, and the oranges are deformed.



Yeah, true, don't like the "perfect" cherries either. But the pears look nice... golden.
Still hoping for peaches... or maybe apples or pears.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure if any of it is supposed to make sense. The apples look nice, and the peaches look like normal real life peaches.
> 
> But the cherries look like they're unripe when they're delicious, the pears look rotten, and the oranges are deformed.



There's a kind of cherry called rainer cherries, and they're really good, but they're also more expensive. So that's probably what they're based off of, because rainer cherries are yellow with a red tint. Oranges are probably supposed to look like tangerines, since oranges can't really be any other color other than orange.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ohh you're right. I didn't think about them being based on certain types of the fruit.


----------



## XTheLancerX

Anyone know if you can still get all the foreign fruit like in previous games? Where you sent letters with perfect grammar with fruit attached to female villagers? I don't want to be resetting like crazy at the beginning of the game because of fruit. If you can get all the fruit in the game anyway (without multiplayer, because that's a pain) then I won't bother resetting for fruit. Anyone know if this works for island fruit as well?


----------



## The Architect

taygo said:


> what I don't get is why the orange look like pears. I know they sometimes have the nubby at the end but it looks huge in on the oranges this time around.



I believe the perfect orange is based on a japanese breed of oranges. Possibly the dekopon?


Spoiler


----------



## Haihappen

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Anyone know if you can still get all the foreign fruit like in previous games? Where you sent letters with perfect grammar with fruit attached to female villagers? I don't want to be resetting like crazy at the beginning of the game because of fruit. If you can get all the fruit in the game anyway (without multiplayer, because that's a pain) then I won't bother resetting for fruit. Anyone know if this works for island fruit as well?



I think Shizue gives you some at the beginning... and you get some from the island. The persimmons will be purchasable in the flower shop someday. "Resetting for fruits" only means that you reset because you want to have another TOWN FRUIT.
You can still get every fruit (not only through multiplayer games), don't worry.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Loviechu said:


> The 3 "cherry" ones are not cherries at all lol they are Leiche c:



Oh okay!  Lol silly me being stupid.  Thanks fr the answer


----------



## satellitestorm

I've got a quick question: How close to the ocean must my house be in order to hear the ocean waves inside my house?


----------



## Liquefy

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Anyone know if you can still get all the foreign fruit like in previous games? Where you sent letters with perfect grammar with fruit attached to female villagers? I don't want to be resetting like crazy at the beginning of the game because of fruit. If you can get all the fruit in the game anyway (without multiplayer, because that's a pain) then I won't bother resetting for fruit. Anyone know if this works for island fruit as well?



Yes, you can get foreign fruit in letters from villagers, but it is not nearly as "straightforward" as in previous games (e.g., writing a word-recognizable letter of a specific length).  More often, villagers will send you furniture, wallpaper, or carpeting.

You can get foreign fruit from villagers as rewards for fulfilling requests.

The quickest/easiest way to get foreign fruit is still trading with players from other towns.


----------



## Liquefy

satellitestorm said:


> I've got a quick question: How close to the ocean must my house be in order to hear the ocean waves inside my house?



Well, I can hear the ocean in players' and villagers' houses that are located in ocean acres.  I don't hear the ocean in other acres.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Loviechu said:


> The 3 "cherry" ones are not cherries at all lol they are Leiche c:




WOAH, wrong spelling and that means something completely different and kinda vulgar. Don't Google Image search it. "Lychee" is the proper spelling.


----------



## Haihappen

JimmyJacobAC said:


> WOAH, wrong spelling and that means something completely different and kinda vulgar. Don't Google Image search it. "Lychee" is the proper spelling.



Leiche is also German for corpse/dead body. xD


----------



## taygo

Yeah I don't want zombie fruit lol. I wanted to share this picture I found. It made my day. http://dayknight.tumblr.com/post/45953289478/animalcrossing


----------



## oath2order

Quite interesting, taygo, I like it.


----------



## Fame

taygo said:


> Yeah I don't want zombie fruit lol. I wanted to share this picture I found. It made my day. http://dayknight.tumblr.com/post/45953289478/animalcrossing


reminds me of 64 zoo lane
british childhoods


----------



## Yeoja

Wondering if you can put QR Code designs (Clothing) that you've scanned on a mannequin like the ones you get from Mable or whomever?


----------



## Haihappen

Yeoja said:


> Wondering if you can put QR Code designs (Clothing) that you've scanned on a mannequin like the ones you get from Mable or whomever?



I only know that you can put them on the teddy bears (in case somebody didn't know that yet: http://25.media.tumblr.com/e51c749b22e242979708d6c7f75c7561/tumblr_mfs4jf6z0e1rvh2dao1_400.jpg ). I will totally do that. You have to remake the bears at R-Parkers.

EDIT: Oh you mean those mannequins. Sure, why not (?) I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## dexterminate88

Does anyone have a link or image of all the bushes when flowered? I know I have seen them before but I can't remember where and I'd like to see all the different styles.


----------



## taygo

oooh that would be a good one. I know some have little flowers. Do some change colors during fall I wonder?
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bush

I want the bushes on this link!


----------



## Yeoja

Does anyone know the dimension/size for the patterns you can make?


----------



## Bri

How many patterns can you hold?


----------



## Joey

6 or 8 I think ^^


----------



## Bri

Joey said:


> 6 or 8 I think ^^


Oh no, I hope it's more than that! D:

I hated only being able to have 8 in AC:WW. >.<


----------



## Yeoja

Bri said:


> How many patterns can you hold?



You can actually hold 10 and store 72 at the Able Sister's.


----------



## Bri

WHOAH! That's amazing! 

So does that mean that if I wanted to made some pathways, and I put them on the ground, then stored the patterns at Able Sister's, they'd still be on the ground?


----------



## taygo

I think 10 active ones and you can store others. It shows in this video kinda. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzqSwGJcas8&list=PL6KjQD8nI9QbAfJAcAfW6tvHVQa-yikLi&index=42


----------



## Zen

Bri said:


> WHOAH! That's amazing!
> 
> So does that mean that if I wanted to made some pathways, and I put them on the ground, then stored the patterns at Able Sister's, they'd still be on the ground?



Stored patterns aren't active. So if you store the pattern and not have it on you, it won't appear in the town. There are some exceptions of course, but paths are not one of them. 

Best idea for active patterns that aren't part of the 10 you carry: have another character make them.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Fame said:


> reminds me of 64 zoo lane
> british childhoods



That was my first thought too!

Also, is it only the character that buys the museum rooms that can use them?


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeoja said:


> Does anyone know the dimension/size for the patterns you can make?



According to a blog I found:

Hat/Shirt: 32x32
Dress: 32x48
Short Sleeve: 16x16
Long Sleeve: 16x32


----------



## PapaNer

So are the 4 QR images I have been seeing with every QR code 4 separate codes for one shirt/dress, or is it just how the pictures are at different angles?


----------



## Bri

Zen said:


> Stored patterns aren't active. So if you store the pattern and not have it on you, it won't appear in the town. There are some exceptions of course, but paths are not one of them.
> 
> Best idea for active patterns that aren't part of the 10 you carry: have another character make them.


Aw, that's a shame. :<

Thanks!

Would you happen to know what it _does_ work for? Clothing, furniture, wallpaper, carpeting, etc?


----------



## Jake

dexterminate88 said:


> Does anyone have a link or image of all the bushes when flowered? I know I have seen them before but I can't remember where and I'd like to see all the different styles.





taygo said:


> oooh that would be a good one. I know some have little flowers. Do some change colors during fall I wonder?
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bush
> 
> I want the bushes on this link!




http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/ > http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information > http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39876775838/all-flowers-bushes-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf









From top to bottm it goes;
- White azalea
- Pink azalea 
 - Blue hydrangea
- Pink hydrangea
 - Red hibiscus
- Yellow hibiscus 
 - Orange osmanthus  
- Holly

Also I know the last two dates kinda contradict each other, but the ones covered in snow look like that when there's snow - if not they look like the second last bush


----------



## taygo

I wish they had witch hazel. That flowers in the fall


----------



## Tammyface

Someone mentioned earlier about certain community projects giving you a certain number of points, and having x points means having a perfect town... what's that about? How do perfect towns work in this game, are they not by having a certain number of trees/flowers anymore? :O


----------



## Bri

How do the bushes work? Is it like fruit? Each town gets a unique "town bush?" lol


----------



## Mary

No, and bushes must be planted, they don't just appear.


----------



## Bri

Mary said:


> No, and bushes must be planted, they don't just appear.


Oooh okay. Thank ya'!


----------



## Mary

Bri said:


> Oooh okay. Thank ya'!



No problem.


----------



## Jake

Tammyface said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about certain community projects giving you a certain number of points, and having x points means having a perfect town... what's that about? How do perfect towns work in this game, are they not by having a certain number of trees/flowers anymore? :O



Zen posted this a while ago;




			
				Zen said:
			
		

> The rating depends on three areas: Cleanliness, Abundant Nature, and Abundant Living
> 
> Cleanliness means:
> 1) less than 10 weeds
> 2) less than 10 items on the ground (not counting sea shells, fruit, mushrooms, flowers, buried fossils, buried gyroids, buried Pitfall Seeds)
> 3) no garbage (Empty Can, Boot, Old Tire, Spoiled Turnips)
> 4) no Rafflesia
> 
> Abundant Nature means:
> 1) appropriate number of trees (I don’t know the counts yet)
> 2) many flowers
> 3) high Nature Points from Public Works
> Good: Flower Clock, Flower Bed, Flower Arch, Wisteria Pergola, Straw Fence, topiaries, Solar Panels, Wind Power Generator, Windmill
> Bad: Garbage Can, Jumbo Monitor, Oil Excavator, Tire Play Equipment, Picnic Sheet, Traffic Light, illumination items, Tower
> 
> Abundant Living means:
> 1) high Living Points from Public Works
> Best: Campground
> Good: bridges, benches, outside lights, Garden Chair, Hot Spring, Fire Hydrant, Stadium Lights, Solar Panels, Lighthouse
> OK: almost everything else including Water Well, Fountain, clocks, Signboard, Face Board, signs, art, monuments, etc.
> Bad: Garbage Can



if that helps


----------



## Mary

Rarer is a word.


----------



## Tammyface

Jake. said:


> Zen posted this a while ago;
> 
> 
> 
> if that helps



Okay thanks! Hopefully that makes it easier to get a perfect town..? I could never get one on WW/CF in the past, where the main thing was just to have the right number of trees in specific places :[


----------



## Treasu(red)

Does anyone have pictures of all 6 different bridges?


----------



## Kip

Treasu(red) said:


> Does anyone have pictures of all 6 different bridges?



didn't even know there were so many.

I hope this is what you're looking for.


Spoiler































or did you mean something more organized?


----------



## Treasu(red)

Kip said:


> didn't even know there were so many.
> 
> I hope this is what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you mean something more organized?



Not only is this perfect but you delivered at light speed. Thank you Kip!


----------



## Jake

Treasu(red) said:


> Not only is this perfect but you delivered at light speed. Thank you Kip!



If you want to see any pictures of any other community projects, just check out the community project thread;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects


----------



## Kip

Treasu(red) said:


> Not only is this perfect but you delivered at light speed. Thank you Kip!



No problem, just glad to help 




Jake. said:


> If you want to see any pictures of any other community projects, just check out the community project thread;
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects



I knew i forgot sumfin... meant to give the link.


----------



## Peoki

What are the chances of the EU/NA versions of New Leaf getting different language keyboard settings included in the game? Nintendo JP has been emphasizing how they'd like AC players to experience the interactions with people from all over the world; I think it'd be a neat feature to have, especially since I'll be playing with friends that can't speak English but rather Korean.

What is everyone's opinions on this? 
I know English(US) is included in all AC games but it would be great to be able to communicate with non-English speakers in-game without the use of third party programs.


----------



## Kip

I would honestly LOVE to have all the languages in there. I just have a strong feeling they'll remove it. That would be dumb though so i dunno.


----------



## Torotix

They have the english keyboard in the japanese games, so why not?


----------



## Merelfantasy

Did the creditcard make a return? I always thought it was a pretty neat feature.


----------



## Jake

no it didnt, sadly


----------



## Merelfantasy

Jake. said:


> no it didnt, sadly



Awhhh, :C


----------



## Liquefy

Jake. said:


> Zen posted this a while ago;



Who posted this?  For someone who is "sensitive" about his own credit, you seem to have no problem miscrediting others.


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Zen posted this a while ago;
> 
> if that helps





Liquefy said:


> Who posted this?  For someone who is "sensitive" about his own credit, you seem to have no problem miscrediting others.



Indeed. That is Liquefy's work that was posted there.


----------



## Mary

Liquefy said:


> Who posted this?  For someone who is "sensitive" about his own credit, you seem to have no problem miscrediting others.


Calm down Liquefy. We know how hard you worked to post all of that info. You did a great job. I bet Jake just assumed it was Zen's work because of his abundance of guides and information. I'm sure he didn't mean to. No harm done.


----------



## Superpenguin

I've seen videos where the person has their town have the max of three bridges, so when they build public works projects, the bridges don't show up as options. Well I was wondering if you didn't have all the bridge designs, if animals could still suggest them even with the max of three bridges already in place?


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> I've seen videos where the person has their town have the max of three bridges, so when they build public works projects, the bridges don't show up as options. Well I was wondering if you didn't have all the bridge designs, if animals could still suggest them even with the max of three bridges already in place?



The animals will not suggest bridges if you have the max built. Believe me, I tried. :/

I had to demolish a bridge to get suggestions. I still need the fantasy bridge...


----------



## Joey

How do you remove the bushes? Do you hit them with the axe?


----------



## Superpenguin

Zen said:


> The animals will not suggest bridges if you have the max built. Believe me, I tried. :/
> 
> I had to demolish a bridge to get suggestions. I still need the fantasy bridge...


Thank you.



Joey said:


> How do you remove the bushes? Do you hit them with the axe?


You just use the shovel and dig them up.

That'll probably get several people to tell their wifi visitors not to bring shovels.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> That'll probably get several people to tell their wifi visitors not to bring shovels.



I trust the general populace as it is right now on the forums, also known as most of the people I'll be wifi-ing with, so I won't have to worry about that XD


----------



## Stargirl

Is it possible to walk around your town with bare feet? Because in a video with an English "demo", the guy went swimming with his shoes on. I really don't want to do that. XD
Also, in summer, are there flip flops? And do you _have_ to wear socks?
I love how all of my questions relate to shoes, LOL.


----------



## Zen

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Is it possible to walk around your town with bare feet? Because in a video with an English "demo", the guy went swimming with his shoes on. I really don't want to do that. XD
> Also, in summer, are there flip flops? And do you _have_ to wear socks?
> I love how all of my questions relate to shoes, LOL.




- Bare feet, yes. For added effect your footprints have toes if you look carefully. 
- flip flops are available in the island and sometimes at shoe shank/kicks.
- socks are optional.


----------



## Stargirl

Zen said:


> - Bare feet, yes. For added effect your footprints have toes if you look carefully.
> - flip flops are available in the island and sometimes at shoe shank/kicks.
> - socks are optional.



Thank you so much! 
haha, the simple things in this game are my favorite, like take-out coffee and walking barefoot.


----------



## Lilnoo

Got a question,
Can you make blue roses and if so how?
Blue is my favorite color and rose is my favorite flowers so it would be good it you could get them and if so how would you ?


----------



## oath2order

Is the ABD back?


----------



## Mint

Lilnoo said:


> Got a question,
> Can you make blue roses and if so how?
> Blue is my favorite color and rose is my favorite flowers so it would be good it you could get them and if so how would you ?



You need to breed a purple and orange rose together to get red roses. Those red roses will make blue roses...eventually.
Mine haven't made any yet.


----------



## taygo

I never had a perfect town in Ac and never bred flowers. I think with this game I am going to try all that I just enjoyed playing to much to do goals haha


----------



## AmenFashion

Sorry if it's been answered already, but how does the pattern-paths work this time?
 I've seen videos and people are running on patterns and they aren't accidentally being picked up. Is the run button no longer the same as pick-up?


----------



## Tammyface

I feel like the answer to this is yes, but I just want to make sure:

I want to design a headband hat kind of like this: http://soeurs-doigts-de-fee.skyrock.com/3141458206-Motif-1oo9.html
And I want the front to be different than the back, so non-symmetrical. Is that possible? How to designing hats work?


----------



## PapaNer

So are there 4 QR codes for every shirt?


----------



## The Architect

AmenFashion said:


> Sorry if it's been answered already, but how does the pattern-paths work this time?
> I've seen videos and people are running on patterns and they aren't accidentally being picked up. Is the run button no longer the same as pick-up?



Yes, they changed the buttons !


----------



## Kip

PapaNer said:


> So are there 4 QR codes for every shirt?



Yup I'm pretty sure. Left Arm, Right Arm, Front & Back. There are patterns that don't need 4 QR codes but they are jut normal designs as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Jake

Liquefy said:


> Who posted this?  For someone who is "sensitive" about his own credit, you seem to have no problem miscrediting others.



You didn't have to be rude about it.

I clearly made a simple, honest mistake and you decided to come off rude as something so small. You could have simply said 'that was me who said that, not Zen ' but no, instead you had to be rude about it and make the 'problem' twice as worse on your behalf (trust me I know it used to happen to me a lot).
I had the post saved on a sticky note (as I knew it would come in handy in the future) but I didn't have the person who made the post and from memory I thought it was Zen. So next time maybe not try to be rude and you'll possible get 'results'
thanks 



oath2order said:


> Is the ABD back?


I believe so


----------



## Haihappen

can you really have two different eye colors? or is it ps?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I don't recall red being one of the available eye colors, so it has to be edited in some way, I'd think.


----------



## Liquefy

Jake. said:


> You didn't have to be rude about it.
> 
> I clearly made a simple, honest mistake and you decided to come off rude as something so small. You could have simply said 'that was me who said that, not Zen ' but no, instead you had to be rude about it and make the 'problem' twice as worse on your behalf (trust me I know it used to happen to me a lot).
> I had the post saved on a sticky note (as I knew it would come in handy in the future) but I didn't have the person who made the post and from memory I thought it was Zen. So next time maybe not try to be rude and you'll possible get 'results'
> thanks



This is NOT an apology.  You owe me an apology for your disrespect!


----------



## Haihappen

Liquefy said:


> This is NOT an apology.  You owe me an apology for your disrespect!



ugh guys this is totally off-topic
please settle that in private (PM)


----------



## Bri

nancytn said:


> Yes, they changed the buttons !



WHAT? This is amazing! I always hated when I accidentally picked up patterns. >.<

Is there a button guide somewhere?


----------



## Pudge

AmenFashion said:


> Sorry if it's been answered already, but how does the pattern-paths work this time?
> I've seen videos and people are running on patterns and they aren't accidentally being picked up. Is the run button no longer the same as pick-up?



I don't think they changed the buttons. They were probably using the shoulder buttons (L or R) to run. I usually always use the R button to run because it doesn't accidentally pick things up like the B button.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pudge said:


> I don't think they changed the buttons. They were probably using the shoulder buttons (L or R) to run. I usually always use the R button to run because it doesn't accidentally pick things up like the B button.



It's been confirmed that the run button doesn't pick up patterns anymore.


----------



## Pudge

Prof Gallows said:


> It's been confirmed that the run button doesn't pick up patterns anymore.



Really? Oh, well that's interesting.


----------



## Bambi

Does anyone have any pictures of Shanti the hamster? Or have her in your town? I can only find crappy images of her.


----------



## Joey

Bambi said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of Shanti the hamster? Or have her in your town? I can only find crappy images of her.



http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers The picture isn't that good though


----------



## PapaNer

Kip said:


> Yup I'm pretty sure. Left Arm, Right Arm, Front & Back. There are patterns that don't need 4 QR codes but they are jut normal designs as far as I'm aware.



thanks much!


----------



## Mint

Bambi said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of Shanti the hamster? Or have her in your town? I can only find crappy images of her.


----------



## Bambi

Mint said:


>



*Squeeeeeeeee* Thank you! She is too cute!! I hope I get her in my town


----------



## Haihappen

Bri said:


> WHAT? This is amazing! I always hated when I accidentally picked up patterns. >.<
> 
> Is there a button guide somewhere?



this is what I've found:

A: enter buildings, talk to someone, shake trees, dig, fish, catch insects etc.
B: run
Y: move furniture, pick up flowers, weeds, items etc. (I guess that means patterns too)

L & R: make screenshots


----------



## Bri

Haihappen said:


> this is what I've found:
> 
> A: enter buildings, talk to someone, shake trees, dig, fish, catch insects etc.
> B: run
> Y: move furniture, pick up flowers, weeds, items etc. (I guess that means patterns too)
> 
> L & R: make screenshots


Awesome! 

Would you happen to know what you press to swap between tools?


----------



## PapaNer

Bri said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Would you happen to know what you press to swap between tools?



left and right on the D pad I believe!


----------



## Officer Berri

Th... there's a button to swap between tools?!

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY BELLS.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Officer Berri said:


> Th... there's a button to swap between tools?!
> 
> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY BELLS.



This was actually in City Folk.  You didn't have to go to your inventory either, all you had to do was press the up arrow an the remote's keypad .  Is that feature still in the game?


----------



## Kip

KirbyHugger8D said:


> This was actually in City Folk.  You didn't have to go to your inventory either, all you had to do was press the up arrow an the remote's keypad .  Is that feature still in the game?



Wasn't it the left and right arrows to change items & up to look in the sky? or am i misunderstanding sumfin.



That's why more people need to play city folk before they judge it! it does much more than people give it credit for.


----------



## Officer Berri

I just didn't play it because I don't enjoy playing the Wii. xD it's in the gameroom where I can't just sit and enjoy the game because my grandfather yells when he hears the slightest sound from the tv. |: And then he blares loud movies on his. *confused arm flailing*

I almost bought it though. I DID buy the guide though! :3


----------



## Kip

Officer Berri said:


> I just didn't play it because I don't enjoy playing the Wii. xD it's in the gameroom where I can't just sit and enjoy the game because my grandfather yells when he hears the slightest sound from the tv. |: And then he blares loud movies on his. *confused arm flailing*
> 
> I almost bought it though. I DID buy the guide though! :3



Ahh i understand, i know exactly how that feels XD


----------



## ctk974

PapaNer said:


> left and right on the D pad I believe!



I confirm this


----------



## tigereyes86

My question: I know about delicious fruits, that you get one in your new town and that it sells for more.
Buuuut, what do I do with it? Can I plant it?  Can I trade with it?  I've been wondering a while and am now just asking haha!


----------



## MadamSpringy

tigereyes86 said:


> My question: I know about delicious fruits, that you get one in your new town and that it sells for more.
> Buuuut, what do I do with it? Can I plant it?  Can I trade with it?  I've been wondering a while and am now just asking haha!



I think you can plant it, and then create like a delicious [fruit] tree, so that you can grow and plant more, then sell the fruit!


Kip, I totally agree with you. There are a lot of people who hate CF because of one bad feature and they claim its just a port of WW, but it actually introduced a lot of new stuff into the series that now has become a solid part of Animal Crossing, and the game would seem completely weird without it! I keep forgetting that there is no Gracie Grace furniture in WW because I'm so used to it from CF and videos of NL, haha.


----------



## tigereyes86

Thanks


----------



## PapaNer

tigereyes86 said:


> My question: I know about delicious fruits, that you get one in your new town and that it sells for more.
> Buuuut, what do I do with it? Can I plant it?  Can I trade with it?  I've been wondering a while and am now just asking haha!



delicious trees bare fruit 7 or so times, then the leaves fall off.  you can not take a foreign delicious fruit and plant it in your town, it will bare normal fruit.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

PapaNer said:


> delicious trees bare fruit 7 or so times, then the leaves fall off.  you can not take a foreign delicious fruit and plant it in your town, it will bare normal fruit.



After the leaves fall off do they come back after a certain amount of time and bare fruit again?


----------



## comic321

Where/How can I get th red hammer from the island minigame? I've seen photos of people using it off the island & hitting other people with it. Do I have to buy it?


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> After the leaves fall off do they come back after a certain amount of time and bare fruit again?



It won't regrow once the leaves are gone, you can chop down the tree and replace it though.


----------



## Peoki

comic321 said:


> Where/How can I get th red hammer from the island minigame? I've seen photos of people using it off the island & hitting other people with it. Do I have to buy it?


I'm assuming it's one of the rarer items that can be bought on the island.


----------



## Mint

comic321 said:


> Where/How can I get th red hammer from the island minigame? I've seen photos of people using it off the island & hitting other people with it. Do I have to buy it?




The island sells the red hammer in the little gift shop. It rarely appears.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I will have way too much fun whacking my friends with that hammer over Wifi.


----------



## bootie101

Ummmm I unlocked the island yesterday and went heaps  but today he's gone? Is it because I'm using my other character? It's raining too does that make a difference?  The boat guy just isn't there today :/

Ill check using my mayor


Looks like only the mayor can go. He's here when I use my main character


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Did your other character pay off his $39,000 loan yet?


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

bootie101 said:


> Ummmm I unlocked the island yesterday and went heaps  but today he's gone? Is it because I'm using my other character? It's raining too does that make a difference?  The boat guy just isn't there today :/
> 
> Ill check using my mayor
> 
> 
> Looks like only the mayor can go. He's here when I use my main character



It's probably because only your main character has unlocked the island.  For your other players to visit you probably have to unlock it again while playing as them.  I could be wrong though since ya know I don't own the game...


----------



## Tammyface

KirbyHugger8D said:


> After the leaves fall off do they come back after a certain amount of time and bare fruit again?


Oh, is that what makes your trees go bare?? I thought it was just something that happened in fall/winter! I remember when everyone thought that was a glitch haha. Interesting to know!


----------



## bootie101

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Did your other character pay off his $39,000 loan yet?



Owww ok.. I see.. I better do that ^_^


----------



## Peoki

Is the Club Tortimer ticket a one-time use item, or can the player visit an unlimited amount of times after buying the first one?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

It's a one-time purchase for a club membership. The paper just represents it.


----------



## Peoki

JimmyJacobAC said:


> It's a one-time purchase for a club membership. The paper just represents it.


Ah, I thought so. Thanks for confirming it


----------



## Marky Mark

What are the store hours for R. Parkers (Re-Tail)?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Do delicious fruit randomly grow on your town trees?


----------



## JCurran1028

*Katrina?*

Forgive me if this has already been asked D=
But...

Does Katrina do the compatibility thing in New Leaf like she did in Wild World?
Where you put in the character you want to move-In's name and if you have room they will come.

This happened to me with Antonio when I restarted my Wild World game.


----------



## Haihappen

She visits your town with a tent and later she gets a shop in the mall (next to the dream mansion).


----------



## Jake

Karla said:


> Do delicious fruit randomly grow on your town trees?


Yes but production rate can be improved by using fertilizer, and if you plant a delicious fruit it will develop D. fruit until it dies



Marky Mark said:


> What are the store hours for R. Parkers (Re-Tail)?


I could be wrong, but I believe it's 9-11


----------



## taygo

ahhhh I cant wait!


----------



## bootie101

How do I unlock more island games?

They are random I see?


----------



## Jake

From what I've gathered you start off with basic once (ie; easy difficulty) as you play them/time progresses you unlock medium and hard difficulty.

you 'unlock' more games my waiting until the next day, as they change daily.

That's just what I've gathered I'm happy to be corrected if this isn't the case


----------



## bootie101

Thanks jake.. Yeah I think you may be right there.


----------



## Treasu(red)

KarlaKGB said:


> Do delicious fruit randomly grow on your town trees?



Yes it's random but you can only grow delicious fruit that is native to your town. So if your town starts with apples, you can eventually get a random delicious apple and plant that and it will grow a delicious apple tree. Careful though shaking these trees will eventually kill the tree (all the leaves fall off!) which you can cut down and replant, or find a neat-o pattern and keep! If you start with apples and are hoping to grow a delicious peach, or pear, etc sorry but you're outta luck.


----------



## Bambi

I'm curious......

Do the events, items etc happen everyday for a year and then each year it is just on repeat? I'm wondering how far new things go until??


----------



## KarlaKGB

With the ability to patch and update the game, I'd be hoping that they could add new things as time goes on


----------



## Bambi

Would updates only be available if you had the downloadable one??


----------



## KarlaKGB

Pretty sure not because the 1.1 patch has already come out.


----------



## Bambi

Sweet, I hope they continue to add things to this game instead of just leaving it and making a new one. City Folk felt so limited to me


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Delicious fruit is called perfect fruit in the English version of the game, just for future reference. Easier to type in my opinion.


----------



## Jake

Bambi said:


> I'm curious......
> 
> Do the events, items etc happen everyday for a year and then each year it is just on repeat? I'm wondering how far new things go until??


They repeat, but some events are on different days each year (ie; carnival and bunny day), some also give you different items each year (ie; new years)



KarlaKGB said:


> With the ability to patch and update the game, I'd be hoping that they could add new things as time goes on


DLC?



Bambi said:


> Would updates only be available if you had the downloadable one??


Digital and physical copy


----------



## taygo

Say...if you time travel to a certain time and there was a DLC in that time frame in the past can you get it? So say a japanese playing wants to get a certain DLC and they go back in time to get it. Would it work? I know the US doesn't have the DLC set up but it might also work when we do maybe. I was just thinking this.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jake. said:


> They repeat, but some events are on different days each year (ie; carnival and bunny day), some also give you different items each year (ie; new years)
> 
> 
> DLC?
> 
> 
> Digital and physical copy


Sure, but I think for DLC in past games such as CF, the data was already in the game, it just had to be unlocked. With the ability to patch 3DS games, they could introduce new content that wasn't included with the cartridge


----------



## kyriefluffins

Is your ACNL friend code the same as your 3DS friend code?

If not, how do you get your FC in game?

I want to visit a friend's town (not local) and we are having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## Justin

kyriefluffins said:


> Is your ACNL friend code the same as your 3DS friend code?
> 
> If not, how do you get your FC in game?
> 
> I want to visit a friend's town (not local) and we are having a hard time figuring it out.



Yeah, it's your 3DS friend code. On the 3DS, friends codes are universal. Add their code on the main 3DS friends list and it will work for all 3DS games. (not DS games on your 3DS just to be clear)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ah that's mighty convenient!


----------



## Jake

taygo said:


> Say...if you time travel to a certain time and there was a DLC in that time frame in the past can you get it? So say a japanese playing wants to get a certain DLC and they go back in time to get it. Would it work? I know the US doesn't have the DLC set up but it might also work when we do maybe. I was just thinking this.



nope


----------



## Punchyleaf

Do flowers go to the lost and found when a new neighbor moves on top of them?


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Do flowers go to the lost and found when a new neighbor moves on top of them?



Nope. :c


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks mint c: I was wondering why they're saying its true all over ACC Like as if it was confirmed <__>


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Thanks mint c: I was wondering why they're saying its true all over ACC Like as if it was confirmed <__>



I've gotten mushrooms back, that a villager built their house on top of, but I've never gotten any of my hybrids or normal flowers back. 

Well, those people on ACC will find out, for themselves, how wrong they are in a few more months.


----------



## New leaf 180

I post my Friendcode under 3ds yesterday. Hope they release more trailers soon.


----------



## taygo

Do you guys think we will bet a DLC because of e3?


----------



## PapaNer

taygo said:


> Do you guys think we will bet a DLC because of e3?



I would assume we will get something the first week like Japan did with the 7-11 items (I think that was first week, anyway).


----------



## Officer Berri

I really hope the DLC isn't a 'go somewhere and download it!' thing.

My social anxiety might prevent me from being able to go and get the items. If my fear of driving my car doesn't stop me first. ._.


----------



## MadamSpringy

If a villager moves on top of some fruit trees, does the fruit go to the lost and found? o:


----------



## PapaNer

Officer Berri said:


> I really hope the DLC isn't a 'go somewhere and download it!' thing.
> 
> My social anxiety might prevent me from being able to go and get the items. If my fear of driving my car doesn't stop me first. ._.



WE BELIEVE IN YOU!


----------



## New leaf 180

@MadamSpringy
No it's doesn't it disappear.


----------



## PapaNer

MadamSpringy said:


> If a villager moves on top of some fruit trees, does the fruit go to the lost and found? o:



For some reason I thought trees prevented movers to that spot in NL?   however I assume it would not go to lost and found, as fruit is somewhat plentiful.  I am not completely sure though.


----------



## Pokeking

I didn't make the habit of storing fruit, but I'm going to do it for this one.


----------



## Officer Berri

Storing fruit sounds like a pretty good idea. I'd never thought about doing that before. Might designate a place in my dressers for that when I get the game. Make sure I have three of each fruit at all times. xD Including the perfect version of my town fruit.


----------



## Schim

Officer Berri said:


> I really hope the DLC isn't a 'go somewhere and download it!' thing.
> 
> My social anxiety might prevent me from being able to go and get the items. If my fear of driving my car doesn't stop me first. ._.



While I wouldn't mind an occasional "go to Gamestop to get this", it would kind of suck to have something like "Go to Comic Con or another Con that is thousands of miles away from where you live and you have to pay a lot to go to".


----------



## PapaNer

Schim said:


> While I wouldn't mind an occasional "go to Gamestop to get this", it would kind of suck to have something like "Go to Comic Con or another Con that is thousands of miles away from where you live and you have to pay a lot to go to".



Indeed.  I just hope that if it is a store, it is a chain that is everywhere.  When I saw JP had the 7/11 thing, all I could think about was how I have none of those gas stations near me.


----------



## Schim

PapaNer said:


> Indeed.  I just hope that if it is a store, it is a chain that is everywhere.  When I saw JP had the 7/11 thing, all I could think about was how I have none of those gas stations near me.



I thought 7-11 had gone out of business until I moved to New England and saw one in a little town. Then I heard about the Japanese DLC and was like wat. I guess the company is still pretty strong over there.


----------



## Lew

kyriefluffins said:


> Is your ACNL friend code the same as your 3DS friend code?
> 
> If not, how do you get your FC in game?
> 
> I want to visit a friend's town (not local) and we are having a hard time figuring it out.



Yeah, its the same.
You pretty much add your NL Friend as a friend on your 3DS, and the 3DS friend roster is a replacement for the one ingame also


----------



## PapaNer

Schim said:


> I thought 7-11 had gone out of business until I moved to New England and saw one in a little town. Then I heard about the Japanese DLC and was like wat. I guess the company is still pretty strong over there.



WHAT KINDA PLACE AINT LET ME HAVE NO BIG GULP!?  MERICA!!!


----------



## Officer Berri

If it was something like a fast food place, I wouldn't mind. All of those are safely accessible from the back roads around here.

But if we're talking Toys R Us... both of the ones I know of are far away, one just off of US 40 in town where everything is scary chaotic and the other requires me to traverse a crazy road with lots of turns and a crazy intersection with like 6 directions on it AND A ROUND ABOUT. *rocks back and forth* @_@


----------



## PapaNer

Well every McDonalds is a Nintendo zone.  that could work.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh that would be great. There's like 3 McDonalds I can easily get to via back roads around here. Two of which are like 5 minutes away!

...I just realized there are two Mcdonalds 5 minutes away in different directions. As well as Burger King and Wendys. And subway.

Area I live in, wtf?


----------



## Schim

I didn't realize Starbucks was a Nintendo Zone too. Haha, wow.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Woo there's a McDonald's and Starbucks down the street

OMG do you imagine McDonald themed furniture? A fries wall lamp, a burger bed, a soda type of stand alone lamp. An apple pie sofa, a mac flurry boombox
XD

I think I took it too far lol


----------



## Schim

Loviechu said:


> Woo there's a McDonald's and Starbucks down the street
> 
> OMG do you imagine McDonald themed furniture? A fries wall lamp, a burger bed, a soda type of stand alone lamp. An apple pie sofa, a mac flurry boombox
> XD
> 
> I think I took it too far lol



I could easily see McDonalds doing a line of toys eventually for it, especially if the game really takes off. Plus they can do a special Nintendo Zone thing. 

I know I would definitely go if it meant some tiny little toys of AC characters.


----------



## Punchyleaf

If they did that and I saw punchy, I will buy every happy meal needed until I got him x(


----------



## Schim

Loviechu said:


> If they did that and I saw punchy, I will buy every happy meal needed until I got him x(



From my experience with buying toys, you can usually ask what toys they have and buy it. Not sure if all McDonalds are like that though. Even if you have to buy the meal, you can ask which toys they have so you'll know ahead of time.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh gosh if they had animal crossing toys at McDonalds. I would buy every single one of them. I would drive to that McDonalds every day if I have to. Then go to the other ones around here if I can't get all the toys there.


----------



## Schim

Officer Berri said:


> Oh gosh if they had animal crossing toys at McDonalds. I would buy every single one of them. I would drive to that McDonalds every day if I have to. Then go to the other ones around here if I can't get all the toys there.



Imo, Nintendo would be silly not to do this. Not only would it introduce people to the series, but AC has the kind of fans who like to collect stuff.


----------



## Shiny Star

How many people can be in a town at once? Is it four like it has been previously?



Officer Berri said:


> Oh gosh if they had animal crossing toys at McDonalds. I would buy every single one of them. I would drive to that McDonalds every day if I have to. Then go to the other ones around here if I can't get all the toys there.


THEY MUST THOUGH. THAT WOULD BE FRICKIN' AWESOME!


----------



## Mint

Shiny Star said:


> How many people can be in a town at once? Is it four like it has been previously?


Yes, four in one town at once. ^^


----------



## Officer Berri

It's still four humans per village.

Personally I want Nintendo to Sell the Animal crossing figures with the furniture and stuff here. ;-; They're so amazing..

I would so collect all the bits of furniture for each series. xD


----------



## Mary

Officer Berri said:


> Oh gosh if they had animal crossing toys at McDonalds. I would buy every single one of them. I would drive to that McDonalds every day if I have to. Then go to the other ones around here if I can't get all the toys there.


 I would forgive McDonalds for all of their wrongs immediately.


----------



## Shiny Star

Oh, that's alright then. Too many people in a town at ones would be crazy!

And I hope someone from McDonalds is reading this topic right now. xD


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I don't eat at McDonald's and haven't had any non-Subway fast food in almost 10 years now. I'd still go in there to pick up DLC though, if it was offered. I think McDonald's DLC for North American players would be cool.


----------



## Shiny Star

It just occurred to me... why would people our age be getting Happy Meals? Haha.

Are we able to collect neighbour's pictures like in WW?


----------



## Officer Berri

Yes, the pictures of villagers are back in New Leaf!

I'd just lie and tell them I get the happy meals for my sibling/cousin. xD


----------



## Shiny Star

I'm actually almost crying with happiness now. I love collecting pictures, one of my favourite hobbies was to befriend the neighbours.

Same here, two happy meals at a time so I don't get hungry.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Shiny star I'm crying at your avatar. I'm so sad that MCR disbanded ;-;

But yeah, I'm glad pictures are back.

For those with the game, is that fish with the saw snout, is it the saw shark or saw fish?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Officer Berri said:


> Yes, the pictures of villagers are back in New Leaf!
> 
> I'd just lie and tell them I get the happy meals for my sibling/cousin. xD



Were they not in City Folk?


----------



## aikatears

KarlaKGB said:


> Were they not in City Folk?


no dont think so


----------



## Shiny Star

I miss MCR too. </3

And is there grass wear?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes, grasswear is back but it's nowhere near like it was in city folk. C:


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm glad they improved grass wear. That was one of the main factors that prevented me from getting City Folk!


----------



## Superpenguin

Does the grass still wear away each time you load the game?

That's the only thing about grass wear I hated in CF because it seemed so unnatural.


----------



## Shiny Star

Thank god for that. I'll have a path and hopefully things won't get ugly with bald patches. It annoyed me in CF a lot because my family would always wreck it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Wait in CF grass wore away everytime you loaded the game?!


----------



## taygo

I thought it was when you ran on it. I only played cf a little because I liked my ac portable.


----------



## Superpenguin

KarlaKGB said:


> Wait in CF grass wore away everytime you loaded the game?!



Yes.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Where's the logic behind that?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

KarlaKGB said:


> Where's the logic behind that?



Let's say you ran over a spot 100 times. If you ran over it 100 times in one go, the grass would not have faded as quickly as it would if you ran over the spot 10 times, saved, reloaded, and ran over the spot 10 more times and repeated until you reached 100.


----------



## Peachk33n

I have one question about the digital version of New Leaf. I plan on taking lots of pictures in game and only have a 4GB SD card. How much space will it take to download the digital copy of the game and have extra space for pictures. Im not sure if I should get a new SD card or if im okay for space.


----------



## Jake

Peachk33n said:


> I have one question about the digital version of New Leaf. I plan on taking lots of pictures in game and only have a 4GB SD card. How much space will it take to download the digital copy of the game and have extra space for pictures. Im not sure if I should get a new SD card or if im okay for space.



I'd probably get a bigger SD card. The game is roughly 1GB - and you'll probably have other stuff on the SD card blah blah blah. Like yeah you'll have like 3GB worth of space, but that'll probably get used up quickly/eventually


----------



## Peachk33n

Yeah, I have other stuff on my SD card already (other games and such) and I guess any patches that might come out is even more room. Are SpotPass items extra data on the SD card as well?


----------



## Justin

Check your storage, how many blocks are left? Unless you already have a lot of stuff, I think the 4GB will be fine. 2GB, you would probably want to upgrade though.


----------



## Peachk33n

The Blocks system is a little strange, I dont know why they couldnt stick to megabytes  but I have about 24,000 blocks FREE. sounds like a lot, but is it? I am expecting AC:NL to be pretty heavy.


----------



## Jake

Peachk33n said:


> The Blocks system is a little strange, I dont know why they couldnt stick to megabytes  but I have about 24,000 blocks FREE. sounds like a lot, but is it? I am expecting AC:NL to be pretty heavy.



Ohh, ACNL is 8,192 blocks


----------



## Justin

Peachk33n said:


> The Blocks system is a little strange, I dont know why they couldnt stick to megabytes  but I have about 24,000 blocks FREE. sounds like a lot, but is it? I am expecting AC:NL to be pretty heavy.



Yeah, you'll be just fine. Unless you plan on taking enough screenshots to fill the size of NL 3 times over, haha.

I hate the blocks too, it was alright in the GameCube days but it's a little ridiculous to still being using it in 2013. For reference though, 8 blocks is about 1 megabyte if I remember correctly.


----------



## Peachk33n

oh okay! thanks for the help guys! and is that a challenge Justin? I could go on a picture spree XD


----------



## Justin

Peachk33n said:


> oh okay! thanks for the help guys! and is that a challenge Justin? I could go on a picture spree XD



You could make a really slow 1FPS movie if you took a screenshot every second for like an hour, lol.


----------



## Peachk33n

*Challenge accepted! *

Nawww, Im kidding 

although I want to maybe have my own AC town blog ^-^ not a 24hr still shot movie o.o


----------



## AL64

How does the online disconnection works please, does someone know ? 

I remember when playing CF and WW too I think, if I had my doors opens and I got disconnected from wi-fi :  The game would just restart and I even lost more than one hour of progress. It was really annoying. 

Even if I was alone in my town, the game was not saving the progress, really stupid.


----------



## Mint

AL64 said:


> How does the online disconnection works please, does someone know ?
> 
> I remember when playing CF and WW too I think, if I had my doors opens and I got disconnected from wi-fi :  The game would just restart and I even lost more than one hour of progress. It was really annoying.
> 
> Even if I was alone in my town, the game was not saving the progress, really stupid.


When it disconnects and I have had others in my town, or been in another town, I get taken to a screen that shows Resetti. After a few seconds, a button shows up underneath him; selecting that button takes me back to my town, with my character standing outside of the station. I haven't had it disconnect when I was alone in my town (with gates open), but it's possible to select save and continue, when you're by yourself in your town with the gates open.


----------



## JCnator

In ACNL, you'd still lose any further progress you've made after getting disconnected. Instead of sending you back to the main menu, you'll be automatically thrown next to your train station. If you manage to get yourself stuck via a glitch, then just flicking off the wireless switch will get you out of it.


EDIT: Got ninja'd. xD


----------



## AL64

Oh there's a save and continue option, great. Tha would do it. Too bad they didn't add it on City Folk. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Joey

What would be the friend code for your 2/3/4 characters? would they just be random?


----------



## Jake

it's the same.

but thats why they have the 'best friend' feature - which works like a separate FC for each character like in CF

someone else please elaborate on this it's almost 3am and i am tired thanks


----------



## JCnator

For all of the 4 characters in your town, they share the same friend code as your 3DS does. If you chose your town to allow everyone who are registered to your 3DS Friend List, they can come in no matter which character you use.

EDIT: If you chose to open your gates with your best friends only, then players who are both in your 3DS Friend List and ACNL Best Friends List can visit your town. It depends on which character you use.


----------



## Joey

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> For all of the 4 characters in your town, they share the same friend code as your 3DS does. If you chose your town to allow everyone who are registered to your 3DS Friend List, they can come in no matter which character you use.
> 
> EDIT: If you chose to open your gates with your best friends only, then players who are both in your 3DS Friend List and ACNL Best Friends List can visit your town. It depends on which character you use.



Thanks


----------



## Shiny Star

How many houses and rooms do we get?


----------



## Mint

Shiny Star said:


> How many houses and rooms do we get?



Each character gets their own house, so up to four houses. Each house can have a main room, three rooms off of the main room, an upstairs and a basement.


----------



## Shiny Star

Mint said:


> Each character gets their own house, so up to four houses. Each house can have a main room, three rooms off of the main room, an upstairs and a basement.


That's great! I was worried that I would run out of room when it comes to the rooms in the houses. I'll probably have four characters just for the sake of the extra houses.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Not to mention every room in the house can be upgraded to 8X8 size. In WW, the side, back and upstairs rooms were 6X6.


----------



## Shiny Star

Oh yeah. That was a big pain. I'm guessing that we can put more stuff in one room now as well and that the closet storage is bigger.


----------



## KarlaKGB

This news makes me happy


----------



## Kaijudomage

Has there been any pictures of the new faces with different eye colors?
I've been curious as to how they look in a different color.

Specifically these 2 eye types...


----------



## Fame

Kaijudomage said:


> Has there been any pictures of the new faces with different eye colors?
> I've been curious as to how they look in a different color.
> 
> Specifically these 2 eye types...
> View attachment 3158 View attachment 3159


i imagine the black part of the eye changes colour just like the anime eye.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Shiny Star said:


> Oh yeah. That was a big pain. I'm guessing that we can put more stuff in one room now as well and that the closet storage is bigger.



Don't forget your 4 rooms in the Museum you have to store and display items.


----------



## Jake

Kaijudomage said:


> Has there been any pictures of the new faces with different eye colors?
> I've been curious as to how they look in a different color.
> 
> Specifically these 2 eye types...
> View attachment 3158 View attachment 3159




The one on the right, the black circle part will change color, and the white circle will either stay white or turn black

as for the one on the left, i assume either the whole circle changes color, or it changes color and leave a small black circle in the middle?


----------



## dexterminate88

Kaijudomage said:


> Has there been any pictures of the new faces with different eye colors?
> I've been curious as to how they look in a different color.
> 
> Specifically these 2 eye types...
> View attachment 3158 View attachment 3159



Here are three for you. I don't appear to know how to do the spoiler option so sorry for the large post..
link of first one


----------



## Sam

Can I get this sorted out for me once and for all?

How many blocks is the downloadable version?


----------



## KarlaKGB

8192 blocks

source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/10/file_sizes_revealed_for_3ds_eshop_retail_downloads


----------



## Sam

Ok, thankyou. 

EDIT: Ok, so this is going to sound like a very strange request, but does anyone have any screenshots of rain? I haven't actually seen it in this game...


----------



## Feraligator

Is the Easter holiday the same as the previous titles or has it changed?


----------



## Superpenguin

JezDayy said:


> Is the Easter holiday the same as the previous titles or has it changed?



There are six different kinds of eggs to collect: Smashing rocks, fishing, popping balloons, diving, shaking trees, and digging. You give each egg to Zipper for the Easter Basket furniture item. You can also open the eggs for bunny foil, big bunny foil, or candy. Give the bunny foil to Zipper for and Egg furniture item, and the Big Bunny Foil for his picture.


----------



## Haihappen

Sam said:


> Ok, thankyou.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, so this is going to sound like a very strange request, but does anyone have any screenshots of rain? I haven't actually seen it in this game...



http://blog.livedoor.jp/unitoneko121/archives/51801844.html

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uXmSCujPQZI/US7vNzFte_I/AAAAAAAAWyo/3STWicYxHxU/s512/HNI_4401.jpg

http://pub.ne.jp/privespa_blog/?entry_id=4803161

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/monyu_c4/imgs/d/f/df435eb6.jpg


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

KarlaKGB said:


> 8192 blocks
> 
> source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/10/file_sizes_revealed_for_3ds_eshop_retail_downloads



The game is *NOT* 8192 blocks. I don't even know where they got that number. It is 5658.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=343njps&s=6


----------



## Sam

JimmyJacobAC said:


> The game is *NOT* 8192 blocks. I don't even know where they got that number. It is 5658.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=343njps&s=6



That's what I got confused about in the first place lol because I had seen that photo but also heard that it was 8192.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The screenshot from the actual eShop looks like a more reliable source. As for 8192, it seems to be a very common size for games. That, along with 4096, makes me think they're just rounding to the nearest 0.5MB


----------



## Feraligator

Superpenguin said:


> There are six different kinds of eggs to collect: Smashing rocks, fishing, popping balloons, diving, shaking trees, and digging. You give each egg to Zipper for the Easter Basket furniture item. You can also open the eggs for bunny foil, big bunny foil, or candy. Give the bunny foil to Zipper for and Egg furniture item, and the Big Bunny Foil for his picture.


Sounds interesting! Thanks for the answer.


----------



## taygo

I don't know if it been said.  If you liked the bitblock on Facebook joshy made a short video.  It shows a little about Easter eggs.


----------



## bootie101

Hi guys.. Sorry but another noob question.. Yesterday Shizue was asleep and I talked to her thinking I had unlocked the dream mansion but when I sit in the mayor chair there's no options.. She talks to me but then I get off the chair and there's no ganoid at the station or anything.


----------



## Mint

bootie101 said:


> Hi guys.. Sorry but another noob question.. Yesterday Shizue was asleep and I talked to her thinking I had unlocked the dream mansion but when I sit in the mayor chair there's no options.. She talks to me but then I get off the chair and there's no ganoid at the station or anything.



It might be because it's Easter. You may need to wait until tomorrow for her to let you do anything.
Except tomorrow is April Fool's, so...you may need to wait until April 2nd. ^^;


----------



## bootie101

Mint said:


> It might be because it's Easter. You may need to wait until tomorrow for her to let you do anything.
> Except tomorrow is April Fool's, so...you may need to wait until April 2nd. ^^;




Oh ok cool..thankyou


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> It might be because it's Easter. You may need to wait until tomorrow for her to let you do anything.
> Except tomorrow is April Fool's, so...you may need to wait until April 2nd. ^^;



Oh no, not April Fool's! But speaking about April Fool's, can you tell me what happens tomorrow if you can? Thanks!


----------



## KarlaKGB

bootie101 said:


> Hi guys.. Sorry but another noob question.. Yesterday Shizue was asleep and I talked to her thinking I had unlocked the dream mansion but when I sit in the mayor chair there's no options.. She talks to me but then I get off the chair and there's no ganoid at the station or anything.



Isn't the dream mansion a building in the shopping street?


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> Oh no, not April Fool's! But speaking about April Fool's, can you tell me what happens tomorrow if you can? Thanks!


I can't get the wiki to load. 8D;

I read it earlier and from what I can recall, Blanca shows up and once you talk to her she disappears. Apparently, she is disguised as one of the villagers and you have to determine who the fake is based on your knowledge of the villagers' birthdays, catchphrases and maybe some other stuff I can't recall.


Wiki finally loaded: 


> disguised as every one of the village residents suspicious cat appeared.
> Start the game and talk to cats suspicious that somewhere in the village.
> Hear what residents have been arguing real and fake, fake expose the "towel wipe face."
> Resident's birthday, motto, dream, family structure, such as the decision.
> 
> "Which would you know what a real"
> fake pass to those who think that because they are passed in the towel "wipe face" → Select "know".
> Listen to argue until you know the information since the start also argue → "I do not know."
> 
> Get photos from residents and uncover fake.
> After completion disguised to all residents in the village.
> Information and ※, cat suspicious of anyone in the house have now or listen to other residents.
> Told me "this is! Really but April Fools' Day" is the correct information but also lied residents.


If anyone can offer a better explanation, please do so. xD



KarlaKGB said:


> Isn't the dream mansion a building in the shopping street?



Yes, but not until you unlock it. It is a community project and once paid off, the shop will open.


----------



## Tammyface

Can community projects be rotated in any way? For example, can the picnic area thing be placed either horizontally or vertically, or can benches be facing north/east/west instead of just south? Sorry if it's been answered before!


----------



## Mint

Tammyface said:


> Can community projects be rotated in any way? For example, can the picnic area thing be placed either horizontally or vertically, or can benches be facing north/east/west instead of just south? Sorry if it's been answered before!



They can't be rotated. :c


----------



## Juicebox

I don't want to be a bother, but I'm looking for something. Does anyone have the link to a website with all the in-game items, with pictures? I know that one exists, I just can't quite remember where it is.


----------



## Mz_D

It's April 1st where I am and I just had a quick play of the game.

Basically you find the Suspicious Cat (not sure of his English name.) He then starts the game. He will be hiding in a villager's house disguised as an exact copy. Depending on the character they will be angry or panicking. 



You then have to listen to each other talking about themselves. It might be their childhood dream or something easy like their birthday. The false villager will tell a lie but it will be really hard if you don't remember what the villager said, like for example the childhood dream is something that comes up in everyday conversation. If you ignored that you might struggle, you can say, "I don't know" and they'll say another thing about themselves.

Once you say "I know!" you get given a towel, give the towel to the fake and they will be revealed. If you mess up, you don't get anything and the cat will disappear and the villager will feel sad that you don't know them that well. If you get it right you will get the villager's photo as a thank you gift! 


Oh yeah photos! (Also some of the Easter goodies in this pic.)


----------



## Officer Berri

We don't get to scribble on Blanca's face anymore? D:

That's an awesome way to get villager pictures! I hope I don't mess up. I'd hate to hurt a villager's feelings by not being able to tell them apart from Blanca.


----------



## bootie101

I also live where it's April fools day and I missed some photos but only about 2 which ill try to get with my other 2 characters I have cause you can do it all over again which a different character like I did with the Easter Day.. I swapped to my other person and could find them all over again easier


----------



## Mz_D

I'm not sure if you get a second chance yet. I have a lot of villager photos already and the extras don't sell for that much. (I know I should hoard and sell to other players but I'm not sure when I'll get a stable wi-fi connection. I'm totally out of storage space now and onto letter storage.)

The cat disappears to the next house after you win or fail so I'm not sure if Blanco will repeat the same villager yet.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Seems almost top easy to get photos
But I guess this only comes around once a year


----------



## Bri

Wait, you can't even rotate the benches? >.<


----------



## Mint

Bri said:


> Wait, you can't even rotate the benches? >.<



Nope, none of the community projects can be rotated.


----------



## Bri

Mint said:


> Nope, none of the community projects can be rotated.



...my beautiful idea... it's impossible...

NOOOOOO.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I swear I've seen benches facing different ways. Oh well...


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> I swear I've seen benches facing different ways. Oh well...



there's one in the mall but that isn't a community project


----------



## Superpenguin

If you open your town, and then only two people come, and then you go to the mall, can a third player still come in even if everyone went to the mall?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> If you open your town, and then only two people come, and then you go to the mall, can a third player still come in even if everyone went to the mall?



Yes, another person can still come to your town even if the other player's are in the mall area.


----------



## PapaNer

Man I can't wait for NL.  They really kicked it up a notch with the holidays!


----------



## Sakura0901

I've been looking everywhere but still cant find the answer to this...does anyone know how many patterns you can hold in your pockets?? -_-


----------



## Feraligator

Sakura0901 said:


> I've been looking everywhere but still cant find the answer to this...does anyone know how many patterns you can hold in your pockets?? -_-


You can hold 10 this time instead of 8.


----------



## Sakura0901

JezDayy said:


> You can hold 10 this time instead of 8.


YAYYYY!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Could someone please explain to me what the best friend feature it?


----------



## Mint

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Could someone please explain to me what the best friend feature it?



It''s an in-game messaging system that allows you to send messages to your NL friends when they are not in your town. You can either send out a message to only one friend or a group message to everyone on your bf list; messages can only be received if the other player is online.

You can add up to 32 best friends and you can choose whether you want best friend chat on or off.


----------



## New leaf 180

Is drawing patterns easier? Before then it was complicated.


----------



## Haihappen

New leaf 180 said:


> Is drawing patterns easier? Before then it was complicated.



Define complicated.
It's basically the same but you have more freedome. For example you can choose every color yourself (before then there were default color sets).
You can design more stuff now (longsleeves, shirts, tank tops, dresses, diffferent hats etc).
You can even share your designs via QR codes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzqSwGJcas8


----------



## Bulbadragon

I know you have Katrina make a shop in the mall place once you meet certain requirements, but will Crazy Red make a shop there?


----------



## Superpenguin

Bulbasaur said:


> I know you have Katrina make a shop in the mall place once you meet certain requirements, but will Crazy Red make a shop there?


No.


----------



## Haihappen

Bulbasaur said:


> I know you have Katrina make a shop in the mall place once you meet certain requirements, but will Crazy Red make a shop there?



No... I kinda don't like having Katrina in the mall area... I'm glad that Red doesn't have a shop there... Kathrina shouldn't have one either. I just like both of them in their tents.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I just read from a few pages back to catch up. I understand that all 4 characters take their friend list from the 3ds friends but the best friend feature... Can the best friends be different for each of the four characters?

Also, if the wifi lags in your own town, not someone elses, do you get the option under Resetti to take you back to your station or do you have to load up again?


----------



## Mint

Chameleonsoup said:


> I just read from a few pages back to catch up. I understand that all 4 characters take their friend list from the 3ds friends but the best friend feature... Can the best friends be different for each of the four characters?
> 
> Also, if the wifi lags in your own town, not someone elses, do you get the option under Resetti to take you back to your station or do you have to load up again?



The best friend list is specific to each character. Which means if you want a friend to be on every character's bf list, you have to manually add them to every character's best friend list. 

If the wifi lags while in another town, you can get the host to save and see if that helps with the lag.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Brilliant, thanks Mint


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Has anyone noticed the Guide listing yet in EB Games, Gamestop, walmart, kmart, etc stores?
I just pre-ordered my guide yesterday and did a paid-in-full pre=order of it so that when I get it and my game than I'll have the things that prove both are fully paid for and (supposedly) get back some cash on the guide.


----------



## Lew

MDofDarkheart said:


> Has anyone noticed the Guide listing yet in EB Games, Gamestop, walmart, kmart, etc stores?
> I just pre-ordered my guide yesterday and did a paid-in-full pre=order of it so that when I get it and my game than I'll have the things that prove both are fully paid for and (supposedly) get back some cash on the guide.



You can't get any guides in the UK yet, that I know of.
How much was it anyway? Do you think it will be as good as the Japanese guides?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

$20 us!
I found out at www.ebgames.com and it doesn't show the image yet. It's just the blank image pre-order thing.


----------



## Lew

Ah, not available on the UK site of ebgames..
And if its not released here, I may have to import one 

Also, ooo, Prima. I heard they done a terrible job on the City Folk/Lets Go To The City guide. Hopefully they got their business together for this guide!


----------



## PapaNer

L3WIS said:


> Ah, not available on the UK site of ebgames..
> And if its not released here, I may have to import one
> 
> Also, ooo, Prima. I heard they done a terrible job on the City Folk/Lets Go To The City guide. Hopefully they got their business together for this guide!




I hope so too, because the GC guide didn't even have Nookingtons as an expansion


----------



## New leaf 180

Thanks for answering my question


----------



## Officer Berri

|: How did Prima do a terrible job at the City Folk guide? I have it in my hands right now and I can't really see anything wrong with it. Are you just saying it's terrible because it didn't include every single detail or something?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Officer Berri said:


> |: How did Prima do a terrible job at the City Folk guide? I have it in my hands right now and I can't really see anything wrong with it. Are you just saying it's terrible because it didn't include every single detail or something?



It got a lot of things wrong.

What a shocker; CF itself was rushed and so was the guide.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah, I must have missed things like that since I don't actually read the guides, just use them as a checklist. xD

PRETTY PICTURES OMG.


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Ah, I must have missed things like that since I don't actually read the guides, just use them as a checklist. xD
> 
> PRETTY PICTURES OMG.



I know it said that the centipede was found on flowers when it's really found by hitting rocks.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh wow. xD Bravo, Prima. That's some grade A fail there.


----------



## Pokeking

The only things I can readily recall is that they used the frog shirt (the one with the frog's face) as one of the New Year's shirts and on one of the fish, they forgot to include the timing of the ray.


----------



## Sam

On the subject of guide fails, I remember in my Diamond and Pearl Pok?dex Guide, they used to have the shadows of the pokemon, and they put Darkrai's shadow for altaria! How the hell do you manage that!? xD

Back on topic, can you shake the trees in the mall area? I've always wanted to know that...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Never understood the point of buying guides, especially with this great invention called the Internet.


----------



## Superpenguin

KarlaKGB said:


> Never understood the point of buying guides, especially with this great invention called the Internet.



It's basically so you can have it right next to you, and it's always there.
Also it ends up taking less time...and no viruses!


----------



## Mint

Sam said:


> Back on topic, can you shake the trees in the mall area? I've always wanted to know that...


You can, but nothing will fall out of them.


----------



## Sam

Mint said:


> You can, but nothing will fall out of them.



Aah, thank you Mint!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I see guides as another thing to collect. Being a collector of some oddball things myself (train horns.... ) I can see why people want them.


----------



## Officer Berri

The Prima guide might have some bad info but it's really well put together. There's nothing about it (outside that horrid time table for bugs and fish) that offends my designer's eye. The cover's beautiful, the page paper is good quality, and everything is very neat and well organized. Nothing looks cluttered at all. And the colors are very nice.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I know it said that the centipede was found on flowers when it's really found by hitting rocks.



But lets be real. CF came to the US before Japan. They wouldn't have had much time to play and ****

they've had like 6 months between release now it should be much better


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> But lets be real. CF came to the US before Japan. They wouldn't have had much time to play and ****
> 
> they've had like 6 months between release now it should be much better



I know, I wasn't trying to bash it or anything.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I know, I wasn't trying to bash it or anything.



O ya i know I was just saying, sorry if you got upset


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Does anyone know how many bridges you can place in your town?


----------



## Feraligator

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Does anyone know how many bridges you can place in your town?



Up to 3 bridges can be placed in town.


----------



## Kitsune

Since bamboo only has one fruit, does it sprout everyday or only once every three days?


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty sure it's random


----------



## Fame

im a little confused as to how bamboo works. do you just plant it and wait for it to grow fully?  idk


----------



## Zen

Kitsune said:


> Since bamboo only has one fruit, does it sprout everyday or only once every three days?



Just like regular trees.



Fame said:


> im a little confused as to how bamboo works. do you just plant it and wait for it to grow fully?  idk



Pretty much.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have only one question on my mind.

Have the animals got personality like they used to have in the Nintendo Gamecube version of Animal Crossing?


----------



## Zen

JasonBurrows said:


> I have only one question on my mind.
> 
> Have the animals got personality like they used to have in the Nintendo Gamecube version of Animal Crossing?



indeed they do and they added a couple more.


----------



## laceydearie

What is the 'Red Hammer' feature/tool?


----------



## Mint

laceydearie said:


> What is the 'Red Hammer' feature/tool?



It's a tool that lets you hit villagers, other players, buildings, etc. When you have the hammer tool out, you can't talk to the villagers because you'll hit them instead. ^^;


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> When you have the hammer tool out, you can't talk to the villagers because you'll hit them instead. ^^;



<3


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> It's a tool that lets you hit villagers, other players, buildings, etc. When you have the hammer tool out, you can't talk to the villagers because you'll hit them instead. ^^;



indeed. my favorite is when they need to talk to you and run up to you all smiling and excited and then they get hit. It doesn't even phase them xD


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I can't wait to constantly whack my friends with that hammer over Wifi. Honestly, it will provide me with more entertainment than the island.


----------



## Kitsune

How close to a wall or cliff will my neighbors put their houses? Also I have seen some trees pretty close to a river, so I was wondering if they can be placed right on the edge of a cliff?


----------



## Officer Berri

Zen said:


> indeed. my favorite is when they need to talk to you and run up to you all smiling and excited and then they get hit. It doesn't even phase them xD



Wow smacking them with the hammer doesn't even phase them? xD


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Wow smacking them with the hammer doesn't even phase them? xD



If you hit them a few times, they will get angry.
There was a villager I didn't like in my town, and after I hit them with the hammer for three days, they asked to move out.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

If you have your town open for visitors and you close your 3DS, can friends still come and go? Or does it disconnect when you close it. 

I love the bugs/fish that have a different container from the rest when you put them down in your house like the goldfish with the bowl and the cricket with the little cage. Are there any new ones like that? Did those return?


----------



## Shiny Star

I know that the Link outfit has returned. Are there any other Legend of Zelda outfits like the Midna one?


----------



## Rainy Day

Is there a list of pictures showing the items in-game?


----------



## The Architect

Rainy Day said:


> Is there a list of pictures showing the items in-game?



And also the house customizations?


----------



## Zen

PaisleyMouse said:


> If you have your town open for visitors and you close your 3DS, can friends still come and go? Or does it disconnect when you close it.
> 
> I love the bugs/fish that have a different container from the rest when you put them down in your house like the goldfish with the bowl and the cricket with the little cage. Are there any new ones like that? Did those return?




- It stays on so yes they can still visit.
- Yes they did. 





Shiny Star said:


> I know that the Link outfit has returned. Are there any other Legend of Zelda outfits like the Midna one?



- Midna's mask and Majora's mask. As well as the triforce and master sword.





Rainy Day said:


> Is there a list of pictures showing the items in-game?





nancytn said:


> And also the house customizations?



Not without getting into some serious copyright problems dur to the fact that it's quite an extensive list. So your best bet is getting them piece by piece from around the AC sites. e.g. there is no full list with pics on one site, but instead are spread around sites.


----------



## ACLove

Can someone show me a list of all Nintendo Items so far in New Leaf?


----------



## Kitsune

I am pretty sure there is also a Fi helmet. 

How close to a wall or cliff will my neighbors put their houses? Also I have seen some trees pretty close to a river, so I was wondering if they can be placed right on the edge of a cliff or river? If their houses can't go within a certain number of squares of the cliff, wall or river, than I plan to use those spots for bamboo and delicious fruit. Since I can't predict when a house might destroy a grove, then I figured that I could plant in a line around the edge.


----------



## Jake

ACLove said:


> Can someone show me a list of all Nintendo Items so far in New Leaf?



I made this a while ago, it pretty much shows all fortune cookie rewards (which are essentially Nintendo items)
https://docs.google.com/document/d/104L8LcA5gvUBhsN8ky4BepnEfdKzAbdbqaS3fd7vk5c/edit?usp=sharing


but there are still some that you buy from the store regularly such as the Mario/Luigi clothes


----------



## Zen

Kitsune said:


> I am pretty sure there is also a Fi helmet.
> 
> How close to a wall or cliff will my neighbors put their houses? Also I have seen some trees pretty close to a river, so I was wondering if they can be placed right on the edge of a cliff or river? If their houses can't go within a certain number of squares of the cliff, wall or river, than I plan to use those spots for bamboo and delicious fruit. Since I can't predict when a house might destroy a grove, then I figured that I could plant in a line around the edge.



There is a Fi helmet.

Space? The houses require 2 lanes of space around. Exceptions made if near a river/cliff. They need 1 space around and 2 spaces in front. 

Basing this off of the towns I've seen as well as the animals in my towns. (I have 3 at my disposal)

Trees/bamboo/bushes cannot be planted on the river edge. Some exceptions on river corners (where it turns or there is a curve). I follow the rule of thumb I've been using since WW: 8spaces around the tree must be diggable.


----------



## oath2order

All I want is Majora's Mask. That'll be freaking awesome.


----------



## Kiwi

Does anyone know whether Valentine's day is a Japan-only holiday or not? Im sorry if this has already been answered!


----------



## Jake

Kiwi said:


> Does anyone know whether Valentine's day is a Japan-only holiday or not? Im sorry if this has already been answered!



It isnt


----------



## Kiwi

Ah, that's great! Thank you Jake!


----------



## SodaDog

What times do Nook's Stores open? is it the same every expansion?
Can you list all of the closing times from Nook's Cranny to the GracieGrace shop?


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> What times do Nook's Stores open? is it the same every expansion?
> Can you list all of the closing times from Nook's Cranny to the GracieGrace shop?



already in here 

http://acnewleaf.com/2013/03/06/the-stores-of-animal-crossing-new-leaf-and-how-to-unlock-them/


----------



## Bri

Can you sell fish and bugs at a shop other than Timmy & Tommy's?


----------



## Zen

Bri said:


> Can you sell fish and bugs at a shop other than Timmy & Tommy's?



Sell it at the recycle shop. Better profit.


----------



## Shiny Star

I knew about the Triforce and Master Sword. I need that Majora's Mask! Are there any pictures of the Fi Helmet?


----------



## Officer Berri

E'yup.


----------



## Bri

Zen said:


> Sell it at the recycle shop. Better profit.



Oooh okay. What hours is it open, do you know?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I know that Timmy or Tommy approaches Reese in the beginning of the game in the Re-Tail store. What do they talk about when they are in there?


----------



## SodaDog

If you go to a korean town in your japanese game, will the signs be in korean?


----------



## Zen

Bri said:


> Oooh okay. What hours is it open, do you know?



Regular hours 9a-11p. So, yes i do know. 




SodaDog said:


> If you go to a korean town in your japanese game, will the signs be in korean?



Yes.


----------



## Bri

Oooh, that's convenient! 

I was worried that it was something silly like 10am to 8pm. Thanks, Zen!


----------



## Superpenguin

In The Japanese game, Nook's sold out signs are in Japanese. But Labelle's and Gracie's actually say "Sold Out". I never understood that. Is there reasoning behind that?


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> In The Japanese game, Nook's sold out signs are in Japanese. But Labelle's and Gracie's actually say "Sold Out". I never understood that. Is there reasoning behind that?



Aesthetics, i assume.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can anyone provide the pattern dimensions for the sleeveless, dress and regular shirts please?


----------



## Officer Berri

I think this tumblr post shows all the dimensions:

http://sweetiebel.tumblr.com/post/38240452707/pro-pattern-measurements-for-the-anon-who-asked

I hope it's what you were looking for.


----------



## Shiny Star

What new hair colours are there? I saw purple in a picture, is there black?



Officer Berri said:


> E'yup.


It looks awesome!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes, that's exactly it, thank you OB ^^

Another one, can bamboo be planted on the edge of rivers? Or will it not grow?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Yes, that's exactly it, thank you OB ^^
> 
> Another one, can bamboo be planted on the edge of rivers? Or will it not grow?



Can't plant anything at edge of river and expect it to grow.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Darn, well there goes that idea  guess I'll have to line it with flowers again :s


----------



## Kitsune

If you use retail to color a (for ex.) yellow furniture (for ex.) blue, is the color still considered yellow for feng shui?


----------



## bootie101

When graciegrace comes to do a fashion check do you only have one shot? Or can you try a few times in the one day to get it right? Sorry if this question has been asked before


----------



## Jake

bootie101 said:


> When graciegrace comes to do a fashion check do you only have one shot? Or can you try a few times in the one day to get it right? Sorry if this question has been asked before



from what I saw in LinandKo's video you can try a few times


----------



## taygo

who else is going to make your character cross dress LOL....just had a thought.


----------



## bootie101

Jake. said:


> from what I saw in LinandKo's video you can try a few times



Thanks I haven't had Gracie yet and I was watching a couple of linandkos videos but couldn't find it


----------



## Officer Berri

taygo said:


> who else is going to make your character cross dress LOL....just had a thought.



Not me. I may hate skirts and stuff in real life but if you offer me pants and shorts in a game I'm gonna laugh at you and put on a dress. xD

Though if I have an outfit that just looks nice as a shirt I might keep a spare pair of black or Khaki pants around for it. xD

Then again I don't consider women in pants all that much cross dressing. xD


----------



## laceydearie

Officer Berri said:


> Not me. I may hate skirts and stuff in real life but if you offer me pants and shorts in a game I'm gonna laugh at you and put on a dress. xD
> 
> Though if I have an outfit that just looks nice as a shirt I might keep a spare pair of black or Khaki pants around for it. xD
> 
> Then again I don't consider women in pants all that much cross dressing. xD



Pretty much this. Depending on the shirt, I might wear pants, but in games I prefer to go all out girly. Dresses, shirts, skirts, etc. 

And then I play Assassin's Creed... 

I don't know where I'm going with this, but yeah.


----------



## Kitsune

I've heard that Resetti doesn't appear in this game unless you build the surveillance center. If that is true than what is the benefit of building it?


----------



## Zen

Kitsune said:


> If you use retail to color a (for ex.) yellow furniture (for ex.) blue, is the color still considered yellow for feng shui?



No. It changes to the color used. Custom patterns have no color, feng shui-wise.





bootie101 said:


> When graciegrace comes to do a fashion check do you only have one shot? Or can you try a few times in the one day to get it right? Sorry if this question has been asked before



You can keep asking him what he wants that day (he gets angry when you do). But for the fashion check, *you get one shot*. Even if you have multiple villagers.





taygo said:


> who else is going to make your character cross dress LOL....just had a thought.



Already do. I have 5 outfits ranging from The Doctor (10) all the way to Sultry widow. It all depends on hair color and feel that day.




Kitsune said:


> I've heard that Resetti doesn't appear in this game unless you build the surveillance center. If that is true than what is the benefit of building it?



To get their pictures. For the nostalgia. The center doesn't count for the town projects anyway, might as well build it.

For those wondering what happens instead, Shizue/Isabelle will notify you in the beginning about saving.


----------



## SodaDog

Can someone give me a listing of the Trump Series and the furniture names along with the costs?


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Can someone give me a listing of the Trump Series and the furniture names along with the costs?



Here you go. Enjoy.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Is the surveillance center "project" the manhole one?


----------



## SodaDog

Zen said:


> Here you go. Enjoy.



Its a bit blurry and a bit small to read for my eyes, thanks anyway. can you somehow make it bigger?


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Its a bit blurry and a bit small to read for my eyes, thanks anyway. can you somehow make it bigger?



Edited the post with a bigger pic


----------



## Kitsune

I am definitely going to have a cross dresser in my town 

You said that custom patterns don't count as colors. Do you mean that color changes count, but if you use a pattern it doesn't, or did you mean that any changes to the furniture ruin it for feng shui?


----------



## Zen

Kitsune said:


> I am definitely going to have a cross dresser in my town
> 
> You said that custom patterns don't count as colors. Do you mean that color changes count, but if you use a pattern it doesn't, or did you mean that any changes to the furniture ruin it for feng shui?



Color changes change the color it counts as (e.g. yellow to blue). Custom patterns don't affect color (yellow stays yellow).


----------



## SodaDog

Zen said:


> Edited the post with a bigger pic



Thanks! Can you maybe romanise the names if you can? Thanks anyway. i can romanise some of them.


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Thanks! Can you maybe romanise the names if you can? Thanks anyway. i can romanise some of them.



I'll just translate it. Left to right. top to bottom.

- Tower (it's a house of cards. A big triangle.)
- Drawers
- Screen/Divider
- Bed
- Closet
- Shelf
- Sofa
- Wall clock
- Table
- Chair
- Lamp

quick edit: if your'e using this to make an faq or to compile info for a site, make sure to credit. :/


----------



## SodaDog

Thanks, Zen! Does this guide include the wallpaper & flooring?


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Thanks, Zen! Does this guide include the wallpaper & flooring?



Yes, but they aren't required for the set to be complete. They are both 1960 bells.


----------



## SodaDog

Thanks for the help.
Does the guide include the shoes from City Folk?


----------



## Lydiamilan

i'm not sure if this has been answered yet, but can you put up wallpaper and flooring in the basement? i can't remember if you could in previous games or not. i don't think you could in the gamecube version, and that always used to be a problem for me. LOL


----------



## Mint

Lydiamilan said:


> i'm not sure if this has been answered yet, but can you put up wallpaper and flooring in the basement? i can't remember if you could in previous games or not. i don't think you could in the gamecube version, and that always used to be a problem for me. LOL



Yes, you can put wallpaper and flooring up in the basement.


----------



## ajpri

Is there a video (other than nintendo) showing the megaphone?


----------



## Superpenguin

Can you put patterns on the island?


----------



## Haihappen

ajpri said:


> Is there a video (other than nintendo) showing the megaphone?



I'm sure lin&ko used it in one of their videos.. but idk which one:

http://www.youtube.com/user/linandko


----------



## Superpenguin

Haihappen said:


> I'm sure lin&ko used it in one of their videos.. but idk which one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/linandko



They used it in Club Tortimer. They saw Gulliver lying on the beach on the way to the dock, so they used the megaphone to wake him up.


----------



## Octavia

ajpri said:


> Is there a video (other than nintendo) showing the megaphone?



Someone using it for the snowman
Failed attempt
Skip to 17:00


----------



## ajpri

Superpenguin said:


> They used it in Club Tortimer. They saw Gulliver lying on the beach on the way to the dock, so they used the megaphone to wake him up.



Thank you!!!!!!! very helpful!

If I may ask another question:
can you place designs on the ground in the shopping area?


----------



## Fame

can animals kill your flowers by running on them?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Do animals run in this game? I've never seen animals run in previous games, or in any videos of NL


----------



## bootie101

KarlaKGB said:


> Do animals run in this game? I've never seen animals run in previous games, or in any videos of NL



I have had a couple run when they are following me back to my house or if we are visiting another animal. They ran when I was running to catch up


----------



## Punchyleaf

Animals ran back on the GC version. Granted, they only ran after the ball and in the little workout festival, but even running, I don't think the animals destroy the flowers


----------



## New leaf 180

After game come outs we should create a friend code thread to trade friend codes in the game


----------



## Prof Gallows

New leaf 180 said:


> After game come outs we should create a friend code thread to trade friend codes in the game



There is a section in your profile for that. It'll list it under your avatar. Trading would be easier in PMs so things don't get cluttered.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

The link I had for the Japanese wiki does not seem to be going to the japanese wiki anymore. Does anyone have a newer one?


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> Animals ran back on the GC version. Granted, they only ran after the ball and in the little workout festival, but even running, I don't think the animals destroy the flowers



Sometimes the would just run randomly too. It got annoying if you wanted to talk to them but they'd keep running.


----------



## Pickles

Maybe they didn't want to talk to YOU! *shifty eyes* LOL But yeah, I remember them running, too, but don't know if they ever destroyed flowers or not... 



Superpenguin said:


> Sometimes the would just run randomly too. It got annoying if you wanted to talk to them but they'd keep running.


----------



## Mint

PaisleyMouse said:


> The link I had for the Japanese wiki does not seem to be going to the japanese wiki anymore. Does anyone have a newer one?



The link has changed. I had trouble finding it too. 
Here's the new link: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?ビューティーサロン



KarlaKGB said:


> Do animals run in this game? I've never seen animals run in previous games, or in any videos of NL


I sometimes see them run, but not very fast and they don't tend to run very far. It's great when they're running, see you, turn to look at you while running and end up running against a tree for a few seconds. xD I guess it's more of a slow jog?



Superpenguin said:


> Can you put patterns on the island?



Nope. :c



ajpri said:


> can you place designs on the ground in the shopping area?


Nope.



Fame said:


> can animals kill your flowers by running on them?



I don't think so. I haven't had any villagers kill any of my flowers yet while they do their slow jog/run.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Thanks Mint!


----------



## Punchyleaf

@Superpenguin
OH RIGHT, hahaha I remember now. Wow, lol yeah they did run randomly at times.


----------



## Bri

How do you unlock Shampoodle?


----------



## Officer Berri

Why'd you ask this question in two different places?

Anyways, like I said in the other thread, from Jake's blog:



> Shampoodle:
> 
> -7 days after Shoe Shank has opened
> -Spend 10,000 bells at Shoe Shank/Able Sisters


----------



## taygo

I was watching a linko video. I think in another thread we were talking about the diffrent colors of the train station. They said if you have 100 visitors you can unlock the colors. Is that true?


----------



## JKDOS

been away from the forums off and on. Have we heard more about this "Exclusive feature" yet for North America?


----------



## Mike!

traceguy said:


> been away from the forums off and on. Have we heard more about this "Exclusive feature" yet for North America?



No, nothing yet, but there's a 3DS event being held by NOA  in a week and a half's time, so we may find out then.


----------



## Bri

Officer Berri said:


> Why'd you ask this question in two different places?
> 
> Anyways, like I said in the other thread, from Jake's blog:



Because this is a question thread and I didn't realize you answered me back in the other one.

Thanks.


----------



## Feraligator

taygo said:


> I was watching a *LinandKo *video. I think in another thread we were talking about the diffrent colors of the train station. They said if you have 100 visitors you can unlock the colors. Is that true?



You can't unlock different colours unfortunately, but you can unlock 3 new train station styles:




And yes, you must have players visit you 100 times in total to unlock these.


----------



## taygo

this is the video I was talking about. when they come out of the station they talk about the colors. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU


----------



## aikatears

taygo said:


> this is the video I was talking about. when they come out of the station they talk about the colors. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU



might be every town can have a different color roof when made, there a post on that somewhere as well, same goes with town hall inside its different.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Ooh, I really like that modern-looking train station. I'll be getting that, the modern police station and the modern Town Hall.


----------



## Peoki

JezDayy said:


> You can't unlock different colours unfortunately, but you can unlock 3 new train station styles:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263
> View attachment 3264
> View attachment 3265
> 
> 
> And yes, you must have players visit you or visit other players 100 times in total to unlock these.


Does visiting via the Dream Mansion/Suite count towards the 100?


----------



## Mint

Peoki said:


> Does visiting via the Dream Mansion/Suite count towards the 100?


Nope.

And you can only unlock them if 100 visitors visit you. Going to 100 towns will not unlock the stations.

The same person can visit you 100 times. It doesn't have to be 100 different players.


----------



## Peoki

Mint said:


> Nope.
> 
> And you can only unlock them if 100 visitors visit you. Going to 100 towns will not unlock the stations.
> 
> The same person can visit you 100 times. It doesn't have to be 100 different players.


Thanks for clearing the confusion. 
Can you have the same friends visiting your town throughout the day, or does it only count their first visit of the day? I guess this one would be difficult to tell, my apologies. haha


----------



## Mint

Peoki said:


> Thanks for clearing the confusion.
> Can you have the same friends visiting your town throughout the day, or does it only count their first visit of the day? I guess this one would be difficult to tell, my apologies. haha



You can have them visit you multiple times throughout the day and it will still count. 
I had a friend visit me six times in one day to get the last six I needed for the stations. ^^;

Once your town tree is big enough for you to sit on, sit on it and at the end of the credits it will show you how many people have visited your town.

It doesn't tell you how many towns you have visited though. :c


----------



## Sam

Do villagers sit on the town tree?


----------



## Mint

Sam said:


> Do villagers sit on the town tree?



I don't think so. :c I've never seen them sitting on the town tree.


----------



## Superpenguin

Do the villagers change their furniture up a lot? Like every time you give them a fish, bug, fossil, etc. that they want, they will put it in their house? Or do they do that less frequently?

I hated how their houses would end up turning into mini museums. -.-


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Do the villagers change their furniture up a lot? Like every time you give them a fish, bug, fossil, etc. that they want, they will put it in their house? Or do they do that less frequently?
> 
> I hated how their houses would end up turning into mini museums. -.-



Whenever I give my villagers a new fish/bugs, they usually put it in their house right away. Punchy put one of his beetles on the floor even though he has two tables with plenty of space. :/

Villagers will change their furniture a lot if you let them buy furniture from RParkers. Jun bought three items in one day when he first moved in. X_x


----------



## Feraligator

Superpenguin said:


> I hated how their houses would end up turning into mini museums. -.-


I remember when I used to catch fish for Walker all the time and his house ended up being an aquarium. Literally, he *only* had fish tanks in his house! No furniture!


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Villagers will change their furniture a lot if you let them buy furniture from RParkers. Jun bought three items in one day when he first moved in. X_x



Oh, that'll be fine then, as long as it is actually furniture.


----------



## Jake

taygo said:


> this is the video I was talking about. when they come out of the station they talk about the colors. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU



By colors I think they meant the style. Tmk you can't change the color you're initially set with without restarting the game


----------



## Punchyleaf

Nope! No color changing allowed, only thing that can be changed is the model being used ^^


----------



## Campy

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I have a some questions about patterns.

In one of LinandKo's videos, they were talking about 'active patterns' and how you need to keep your town paths in there or they will be removed from your town. Did I understand this right? I saw them pulling out one big storage place for patterns at Able Sisters I believe, but if you put the patterns of your town paths in there, are they removed from your town? And if so, how many active patterns can you have with you?

I'd rather not make a second character to hold on to QR codes, but if this is true then I guess I might have to.


----------



## Zen

Campy said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I have a some questions about patterns.
> 
> In one of LinandKo's videos, they were talking about 'active patterns' and how you need to keep your town paths in there or they will be removed from your town. Did I understand this right? I saw them pulling out one big storage place for patterns at Able Sisters I believe, but if you put the patterns of your town paths in there, are they removed from your town? And if so, how many active patterns can you have with you?
> 
> I'd rather not make a second character to hold on to QR codes, but if this is true then I guess I might have to.



_Active patterns_ - patterns that your character(s) are holding on their person. These patterns are the ones that will show up in the world.

_Inactive patterns _- patterns in storage. these will not be displayed.

*Patterns will not display if they are in storage. They must be active.*


----------



## Fame

but patterns for community projects and furniture customizing dont always have to be an active pattern? thats gonna be a pain if they have to


----------



## Jake

Fame said:


> but patterns for community projects and furniture customizing dont always have to be an active pattern? thats gonna be a pain if they have to



No once you stick a pattern onto an item it's there for ever, if you put it in storage it'll still display.


----------



## Campy

Zen said:


> _Active patterns_ - patterns that your character(s) are holding on their person. These patterns are the ones that will show up in the world.
> 
> _Inactive patterns _- patterns in storage. these will not be displayed.
> 
> *Patterns will not display if they are in storage. They must be active.*


Alright, thanks for answering!

How many patterns can you have active?


----------



## Jake

I think it's 10 per character, so 40


----------



## Fame

Campy said:


> Alright, thanks for answering!
> 
> How many patterns can you have active?



10 i believe


----------



## Campy

Hmm, that's actually not too bad. Thanks!


----------



## New leaf 180

This question is for Japan players only. How many songs can you request on Saturday night from K.K. Slider?


----------



## JCnator

You can request as many songs as you want, but you get one copy of a song per Saturday. Also, if your T&T shop is upgraded to Home Center or Emporium, you can purchase songs from there, but the secret ones.


----------



## Zen

New leaf 180 said:


> This question is for Japan players only. How many songs can you request on Saturday night from K.K. Slider?



Korean players have this game, too. 

But w/e. you can keep requesting until he stops playing. You only get one copy though like 7777777 said.


----------



## ajpri

how bad is the fact that new villagers move into a random spot? 

i plan on starting an orchard by about day 3 and starting my paths on the 2nd week? will i have to do anything different? should i wait until the maximum number of villagers have moved?


----------



## Zen

ajpri said:


> how bad is the fact that new villagers move into a random spot?
> 
> i plan on starting an orchard by about day 3 and starting my paths on the 2nd week? will i have to do anything different? should i wait until the maximum number of villagers have moved?



Not that bad. Just be prepared.


----------



## New leaf 180

Thanks but I don't have the game. I live in the USA. So I can't get it till June 10th.


----------



## laceydearie

Do you have to use wifi for the multiplayer features of New Leaf? I may be able to convince my aunt into buying it, and I'm not sure if she has wifi, or strong enough wifi to play with me.* Is it possible that if you're close enough, you can just go DS to DS without wifi?*
[question in bold]


----------



## Kaijudomage

laceydearie said:


> Do you have to use wifi for the multiplayer features of New Leaf? I may be able to convince my aunt into buying it, and I'm not sure if she has wifi, or strong enough wifi to play with me.* Is it possible that if you're close enough, you can just go DS to DS without wifi?*
> [question in bold]



Yeah, you can do local play.


----------



## Mint

laceydearie said:


> Do you have to use wifi for the multiplayer features of New Leaf? I may be able to convince my aunt into buying it, and I'm not sure if she has wifi, or strong enough wifi to play with me.* Is it possible that if you're close enough, you can just go DS to DS without wifi?*
> [question in bold]



Yes, there is local wifi too, meaning you can wifi with someone in the same room as you.


----------



## laceydearie

Kaijudomage said:


> Yeah, you can do local play.





Mint said:


> Yes, there is local wifi too, meaning you can wifi with someone in the same room as you.



Thank you both! This will help a lot.


----------



## DietaryFiber

I'm planning to get my younger sister who loved AC on the GC both a 3DS XL along with NF for her birthday. Can we live in the same town while playing together at the same time or will it be like the GC version where you had to take turns?


----------



## Mint

DietaryFiber said:


> I'm planning to get my younger sister who loved AC on the GC both a 3DS XL along with NF for her birthday. Can we live in the same town while playing together at the same time or will it be like the GC version where you had to take turns?



You will have to take turns if you're both going to live in the same town.


----------



## ajpri

Has anything been said about doeraymi's localized name?


----------



## Mint

ajpri said:


> Has anything been said about doeraymi's localized name?



I don't think Doremi's localized name has been released yet. :c


----------



## taygo

I want this clock. Sorry it is on FB and the link is long. I am mobile. https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...937&id=134428383250093&__user=100000008075405


----------



## Zen

taygo said:


> I want this clock. Sorry it is on FB and the link is long. I am mobile. https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...937&id=134428383250093&__user=100000008075405



Ah the Japanese style clock. Always lovely.  i prefer the fantasy clock myself, but that is due to the theme i chose for my town.


----------



## Fjoora

I'm sorry but I have to laugh.  If I had a question, you can guarantee that I'm not reading 144 pages worth of forum posts to attempt to find an answer to my question.


----------



## Zen

New leaf 180 said:


> Thanks but I don't have the game. I live in the USA. So I can't get it till June 10th.



I'm not an idiot. I know you don't have the game. I know it comes out in the US on June 9th and in Europe on the 14th. Dick. 

 I was pointing out that Korean players have the game as well given that you pointed out that the question was for "japan players only". 

The game has been out in Korea. They are playing it. They can answer your question too.


----------



## Zen

Jesirawr said:


> I'm sorry but I have to laugh.  If I had a question, you can guarantee that I'm not reading 144 pages worth of forum posts to attempt to find an answer to my question.



There's a context to this somewhere...


----------



## Superpenguin

Jesirawr said:


> I'm sorry but I have to laugh.  If I had a question, you can guarantee that I'm not reading 144 pages worth of forum posts to attempt to find an answer to my question.



Then just ask it anyway. The forum also has a handy search tool that you can plug keywords of your question into to see if it was already asked, and then find the answer too.


----------



## Justin

Jesirawr said:


> I'm sorry but I have to laugh.  If I had a question, you can guarantee that I'm not reading 144 pages worth of forum posts to attempt to find an answer to my question.



Nobody is asking you to read 144 pages. If you actually read the first post, you would see that there's a handy search function. Even then, asking a question a second time in here isn't that bad. I'm sure people would much rather repeat questions be asked in here than new threads.


----------



## df2506

Sorry if someone asked this before...
I was wondering if there are Money trees in New Leaf. Havent seen any so far nor has anyone mentioned them...


----------



## Mint

df2506 said:


> Sorry if someone asked this before...
> I was wondering if there are Money trees in New Leaf. Havent seen any so far nor has anyone mentioned them...



They are in NL.  One of my friends has one in his town.


----------



## Jake

df2506 said:


> Sorry if someone asked this before...
> I was wondering if there are Money trees in New Leaf. Havent seen any so far nor has anyone mentioned them...



The reason you probably haven't seen one if that you need the golden shovel; which is obtained by buying 50 bags of fertilizer from the garden store; which isn't available until the final Nook Jr. upgrade - which I think calculated before and takes something like 70 days minimum (could be more) even then, gracie might not show up so it might take even longer to get the final upgrade (even 100+ days) - then you have to buy fertilizer 50 times, so that's another 50 days; and tmk it isn't even in stock every day. So takes a good ~150 days to get the golden shovel.
But yeah I haven't seen a money tree either; if anyone has a pic that'd be nice


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I'm glad the golden shovel is actually challenging to get in this game, rightfully so.


----------



## Officer Berri

Gosh, yes. The gold shovel was so easy to get before. In Population Growing, I had two of them. I got 3 in Wild World because I thought I'd be sneaky and earn money by selling them but they don't sell for pretty much anything, if I remember correctly. ._.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Jake. said:


> But yeah I haven't seen a money tree either; if anyone has a pic that'd be nice


Not a pic but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXhNmtSWmHA The money tree is shown at 4:21


----------



## New leaf 180

Does anyone who has the game know to transfer the demo version to the real version? I'm thinking about trying.


----------



## Fame

New leaf 180 said:


> Does anyone who has the game know to transfer the demo version to the real version? I'm thinking about trying.



there is no demo version ?


----------



## oath2order

New leaf 180 said:


> Does anyone who has the game know to transfer the demo version to the real version? I'm thinking about trying.



As the demo version does not exist, it cannot be trasnfered


----------



## New leaf 180

I thought it did on the USA Eshop on the 3ds


----------



## oath2order

New leaf 180 said:


> I thought it did on the USA Eshop on the 3ds



You might be thinking of preview videos.


----------



## Zellu

New leaf 180 said:


> I thought it did on the USA Eshop on the 3ds



Nope, just trailers and the like. No demo has been released, and I kind of doubt there will be. Just doesn't seem like the kind of game that would make a good demo!


----------



## Haihappen

New leaf 180 said:


> I thought it did on the USA Eshop on the 3ds



it was an April Fool's joke


----------



## Kaijudomage

Jake. said:


> The reason you probably haven't seen one if that you need the golden shovel; which is obtained by buying 50 bags of fertilizer from the garden store; which isn't available until the final Nook Jr. upgrade - which I think calculated before and takes something like 70 days minimum (could be more) even then, gracie might not show up so it might take even longer to get the final upgrade (even 100+ days) - then you have to buy fertilizer 50 times, so that's another 50 days; and tmk it isn't even in stock every day. So takes a good ~150 days to get the golden shovel.



I was never big on money trees, but damn that sure puts an end to the whole burying a shovel with another shovel to get a golden shovel....


----------



## oath2order

Well, at least it's a little more exclusive.


----------



## Kitsune

It looks like your houses width is about 5 spaces ----- across, does anyone know its length?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Main room, left room, right room, back room, second floor, basement(?) and no attic.
They took the Attic out of the house that I know of.
I'm not sure if the basement still exists or not though.

Lin&Ko do AC videos and I've been watching their videos to see if they has attic/basement.


----------



## dexterminate88

Kitsune said:


> It looks like your houses width is about 5 spaces ----- across, does anyone know its length?



Pretty sure they are 5x3. Looks that way from the videos I've seen. Villager houses are 3x3. I believe the cafe is also 5x3.


----------



## chazz50

*Can you change you mii*

I would like to know can you change the Mii to yourself. Like in the last Animal crossing city folk. Please can some one let me know.

Thank you 
Chazz50


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can you change your *character* to wear the Mii mask like in City Folk?

Yes you can. As soon as you unlock shampoo does


----------



## JCnator

Yes, you can. On the next day, just ask Harriet and select "Makeover".


----------



## New leaf 180

Everyone Lindsey from Lindesy and Kohei dream code change to this 

1000-1720-9049


----------



## AndyB

New leaf 180 said:


> Everyone Lindsey from Lindesy and Kohei dream code change to this
> 
> 1000-1720-9049



This has nothing to do with what's at hand, plus you've already posted this in the topic about them.


----------



## New leaf 180

Right I know sometimes I get confuse thanks for reminding


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can you get KK picture or Tom Nooks picture?


----------



## New leaf 180

I believe you can.


----------



## New leaf 180

How does you dream code change? I don't have the game incase everyone keep asking.


----------



## laceydearie

New leaf 180 said:


> How does you dream code change? I don't have the game incase everyone keep asking.


If you're asking about how you get the Dream Code, you go to the Dream Mansion once you find Shizue sleeping in the town hall and build it as a community project from what LinandKo have shown. 
Otherwise I don't think you can, I'm not sure why it would be necessary.


----------



## KarlaKGB

He's asking how (if?) your dream code/address can change.


----------



## Superpenguin

KarlaKGB said:


> He's asking how (if?) your dream code/address can change.


She*


----------



## KarlaKGB

Noted.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks for trying to answer, New leaf 180 but I would like a definitive answer from someone with the game. 

I'll repost it:

Can you get KK's pic and/or Tom Nooks pic


----------



## Sora

Superpenguin said:


> She*



In the case the subject's gender is unknown, he can be used. 


Also will the villagers still wear designs you make?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, you shouldn't spam with one word posts. =p


Also, in regard to the whole deal, use "they" if you're unaware. That way gender isn't even brought into it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sora said:


> In the case the subject's gender is unknown, he can be used.
> 
> 
> Also will the villagers still wear designs you make?


I've seen a villager wearing a path design on one of Wiijoshfolder's videos.


----------



## Superpenguin

Can you go to another person's town and get an emotion?


----------



## Fame

Loviechu said:


> Thanks for trying to answer, New leaf 180 but I would like a definitive answer from someone with the game.
> 
> I'll repost it:
> 
> Can you get KK's pic and/or Tom Nooks pic



Liquefy's guide said you cant get any working animals pic so you cant get nooks but K.K's you get by attending 20 Saturday nights


----------



## New leaf 180

You do guys know anyone others good people to watch on youtube with beside LinandKo. I was  looking but a hard time.


----------



## Mary

New leaf 180 said:


> You do guys know anyone others good people to watch on youtube with beside LinandKo. I was  looking but a hard time.



WiiFolderJosh is good.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Can you go to another person's town and get an emotion?



I'm pretty sure the answer is no. I haven't tried it, but I think one of my friends did, when he got a new town, and he wasn't able to get an emotion from my town when he visited.
I could be wrong. I'm not 100% certain on this one.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Mary said:


> WiiFolderJosh is good.



I like LucarioPlayer14 cause he is like a more-serious Josh with more knowledge about the game. That, and he made a money-making guide video.


----------



## New leaf 180

Lucarioplayer14 I check that one out. I check WiiFloderJosh daily I seen nothing for now. Thanks


----------



## Punchyleaf

I can't stand LP14's videos whatsoever. His voice and overall demeanor just annoy me. Don't ask me to explain as I just don't know.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Loviechu said:


> I can't stand LP14's videos whatsoever. His voice and overall demeanor just annoy me. Don't ask me to explain as I just don't know.



Don't get me wrong I love Zed (LP14) as a person but yes I do watch his videos muted. He has what I call shotgun emotions. He's so quiet for so long and then is yelling. Loudly. And then it's quiet again. Again though I really can't be thankful enough for ANY AC:NL footage out there and he has provided our community with a veritable TON.


----------



## Punchyleaf

What? Isn't Zed, "Zedamex" on YouTube?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Zedamex and Lucarioplayer14 are not the same person lol. And yeah I feel the same way about LP14, his voice doesn't agree with me


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah that's what I was thinking lol Zed has an awesome English accent I could listen to for days. 
But LP14 is just... Not my cup of tea. The Gioco brothers are warming up to me a bit. Though their first video annoyed me because I was like "AGRRRGHH WHAT ARE YOU DOING? D:"


----------



## dexterminate88

Loviechu said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking lol Zed has an awesome English accent I could listen to for days.
> But LP14 is just... Not my cup of tea. The Gioco brothers are warming up to me a bit. Though their first video annoyed me because I was like "AGRRRGHH WHAT ARE YOU DOING? D:"



His accent isn't english. It is Kiwi.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Kiwi, banana, apples, grapes, all fruits.


----------



## Pokeking

I did like Zed's voiceover at the beginning of his tour of the Aika Village.


----------



## New leaf 180

Quick question can you do videos similar to others players with the game, after the game out in america for the youtube contest I just wondering.

Because I'm thinking of entering.


----------



## Jake

New leaf 180 said:


> Quick question can you do videos similar to others players with the game, after the game out in america for the youtube contest I just wondering.
> 
> Because I'm thinking of entering.



Please rephrase? Maybe I am dumb but I don't understand what you're asking...

If you're asking if you can do videos I don't see why you cant?


----------



## JCnator

If you're talking about making videos while you're playing, then there's two methods.


The first one will have you filming your gameplay of ACNL with a digital camera. Unless you've found a proper camera setup, it's definitely going to be a pain to play with it.

The second method is to capture a video directly from your 3DS, and is much more convenient to play while recording your gameplay. However, you'll need to break your warranty, as your 3DS have to be modded, and it'll cost you a lot of money for the video capture device.


----------



## dexterminate88

Loviechu said:


> Kiwi, banana, apples, grapes, all fruits.



Zed isn't even from England, he is from Australia. Good to know you think of him as nothing more than fruit though.


----------



## Jake

dexterminate88 said:


> Zed isn't even from England, he is from Australia. Good to know you think of him as nothing more than fruit though.



No one ever said he was from England, did they?


----------



## Punchyleaf

dexterminate88 said:


> Zed isn't even from England, he is from Australia. Good to know you think of him as nothing more than fruit though.



Well, according to a poster before, he's a "kiwi" so he's a fruit. And while I know that's what New Zealanders are called, I didnt know where he's from. I don't really care where he's from. He's not an important aspect of my life in any way, nor is he someone I know personally to even try to care. He could be a spoon to me for all I know.

And I never said he WAS English. I said "English accent"


----------



## Officer Berri

Wow that was uh... kind of insensitive and pretty harsh. Whether you know Zed personally or not you should have the basic empathy to speak of him with even a little ounce of respect, like you would any other human being. |: And since you knew that's what New Zealanders call themselves, brushing it aside like that's pretty rude. Just because they're not from the same country as you doesn't mean you should be tossing them all in the same boat and copping an attitude when someone points out where they're actually from to you. Accents and culture are a big part of a person's life and who there are.

Anyways, I'm still a little confused about how the gemstone customization works with some items. Can you only use certain gemstones on certain bits of furniture? Is it like you can only use the ruby gem on red/pink colored furniture?


----------



## Punchyleaf

How is it harsh and insensitive? It was determinate88 himself who said his accent is kiwi. I'm not "tossing them all in the same boat" nor am I "copping and attitude". And where he's from was never pointed out; I said I don't care where he's from. Which is true. I'm not going to sit here and pretend like I really care whatsoever about where he's from. His ACCENT was pointed out, but then again, the same could be said for determinate when he called Zed's accent being a kiwi to then say he's from Australia. I've never met an Australian call himself a kiwi, and those I've seen being called one on other forums have been greatly offended.


----------



## SodaDog

Where do you get the noisemaker from?


----------



## dexterminate88

Officer Berri said:


> Wow that was uh... kind of insensitive and pretty harsh. Whether you know Zed personally or not you should have the basic empathy to speak of him with even a little ounce of respect, like you would any other human being. |: And since you knew that's what New Zealanders call themselves, brushing it aside like that's pretty rude. Just because they're not from the same country as you doesn't mean you should be tossing them all in the same boat and copping an attitude when someone points out where they're actually from to you. Accents and culture are a big part of a person's life and who there are.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still a little confused about how the gemstone customization works with some items. Can you only use certain gemstones on certain bits of furniture? Is it like you can only use the ruby gem on red/pink colored furniture?



Thank you for understanding the point I was trying to make. I've also seen Zed say he lives in Australia, so unless I misread what he said then I can only assume he lives in Australia. He is originally from New Zealand, but he currently resides in Australia.

Anyhow back to the ACNL questions at hand, some furniture items can use multiple gems (such as the piggy bank, the modern/two-tone series, polka dot series) but then other series can only have a specific color used on them (green series can use emerald, blue can use sapphire, lovely can use ruby, etc). So its both. Here are a few links that may help, the first one lists all the furniture remakes and has some images, the second one only has images but does not have every individual piece.
Link1
link2

As for the noisemaker item, that can be obtained through the streetpass plaza/hh showcase. I believe if you meet the same person 10 times you receive the noisemaker.


----------



## Cardbored

I have three questions.

1. Is the grass wear any different in this game? I heard that if you put patterns it'll completely stop any grass from wearing down.
2. How does the Re-Tail store work? Can you change the color of any furniture item?
3. What's the max amount of villagers that you can have now?


----------



## Zen

Cardbored said:


> I have three questions.
> 
> 1. Is the grass wear any different in this game? I heard that if you put patterns it'll completely stop any grass from wearing down.
> 2. How does the Re-Tail store work? Can you change the color of any furniture item?
> 3. What's the max amount of villagers that you can have now?



- Grass deteriorates slower. grows back faster is taken care of. (flowers+water/precipitation everyday). patterns preserve grass.
- not any. Most. Not all. You can add patterns to several. You can even coat some with a gem sheen.
- 10 + 1 camper.


----------



## Aloha

*Can flowers be destroyed like in Animal Crossing Wild World?*

In AC Wild World if you kept on walking on the flowers,they would be destroyed.Can they be destroyed in AC New Leaf?


----------



## Mint

Yes, the flowers can be destroyed if you run through them too many times.

There's also a general thread for New Leaf questions: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...f-here!-(Read-first-before-creating-a-thread)
No one expects you to read through the whole thread; it's just easier to keep track of all of the questions in one place. ^^


----------



## JKDOS

Can someone link me to the face guide if there is any?


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> Can someone link me to the face guide if there is any?



http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?顔のタイプ
It's in Japanese.


----------



## Juicebox

traceguy said:


> Can someone link me to the face guide if there is any?



http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide

Here's the English one. It's translated kind of weird though.


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?顔のタイプ
> It's in Japanese.



that was fast! Thanks! I'll manage the Japanese part


----------



## Kaeliae

Read through the whole thread (off and on, it took days!) -- lots of good information available.

My question:
Does anyone have a list of the items you can get from Isabelle if you ask her for Living Tips? I've heard you can get foreign fruit, as well as regular tools.  Can you get multiple items in one day?  Can you get these from day one? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XTheLancerX

I have an - Interesting question
Can you plant trees directly next to bushes and have them all grow?


----------



## JKDOS

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I have an - Interesting question
> Can you plant trees directly next to bushes and have them all grow?



That is interesting. I'll see if this is possible. I just need to find a bush seed.


----------



## Superpenguin

I saw in some videos that bushes are able to grow right next to trees horizontally, I don't know about vertically though. I'd imagine it's the same.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Kaeliae said:


> Read through the whole thread (off and on, it took days!) -- lots of good information available.
> 
> My question:
> Does anyone have a list of the items you can get from Isabelle if you ask her for Living Tips? I've heard you can get foreign fruit, as well as regular tools.  Can you get multiple items in one day?  Can you get these from day one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm interested to know this too.


----------



## Mint

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I have an - Interesting question
> Can you plant trees directly next to bushes and have them all grow?



Yes, both horizontally and vertically.  I usually plant the trees first to ensure they won't die. ^^;



Kaeliae said:


> Read through the whole thread (off and on, it took days!) -- lots of good information available.
> 
> My question:
> Does anyone have a list of the items you can get from Isabelle if you ask her for Living Tips? I've heard you can get foreign fruit, as well as regular tools.  Can you get multiple items in one day?  Can you get these from day one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think the foreign fruit you get depends on your native fruit. I have cherries as my native fruit and was given apples as my foreign fruit. All of my alt characters got apples too when they did the Living Tips.

You can choose between a net and a fishing rod and the last item you receive from her is a watering can. She also visits your tent and gives you a lantern and, once you have upgraded to a house, she will bring you wallpaper.
You can get these items on day one (except wallpaper) and it is possible to complete all of the Living Tips in the same day.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I forgot if this was asked, but at Club Tortimer, do items not get "sold out"? Or is it first come, first serve?


----------



## Kaijudomage

Loviechu said:


> I forgot if this was asked, but at Club Tortimer, do items not get "sold out"? Or is it first come, first serve?



It was, and no, items on the island don't become sold out, good for bushes I hear.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah, splendid! Sorry for the rehash of a question then, my memory has become my worst enemy lately. Ah well, another one I have, does the island sell random bushes (like the berry one) one day and then another bush (like the white flowered one) the next day? Or are they sold only in their respective budding frame?


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> Ah, splendid! Sorry for the rehash of a question then, my memory has become my worst enemy lately. Ah well, another one I have, does the island sell random bushes (like the berry one) one day and then another bush (like the white flowered one) the next day? Or are they sold only in their respective budding frame?



I'm pretty sure the island only sells the Hibiscus Bushes(Yellow and Red). The Gardening store doesn't sell bushes based off blooming season considering they sold them during winter when they are all snow-covered.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Loviechu said:


> Ah, splendid! Sorry for the rehash of a question then, my memory has become my worst enemy lately. Ah well, another one I have, does the island sell random bushes (like the berry one) one day and then another bush (like the white flowered one) the next day? Or are they sold only in their respective budding frame?



I could be wrong, but I think the island stores more or less randomize per visit, if there is something you want, get some medals then buy it before leaving.

Also I believe the island only sells one, maybe two kinds of bush, so selection is limited, but quantity is unlimited, long as you have medals of course.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> I'm pretty sure the island only sells the Hibiscus Bushes(Yellow and Red). The Gardening store doesn't sell bushes based off blooming season considering they sold them during winter when they are all snow-covered.


Posting to confirm that the island does only sell Red and Yellow Hibiscus Bushes. 

Best thing to do is to hoard medals if you have a good game on your island. The best game is the "Dragonfly Game". It's a three star game and it's very easy to get 20 medals each time. When you first go to the island you'll only have one and two star games (or maybe only one star games at first, I can't remember ).


----------



## Punchyleaf

If its limited, that makes me happy since I kind of want certain bushes in certain areas so that works fine! :3 thanks, and I'm sure someone will come in to clarify since you said you aren't sure c:

EDIT: MIIIIIINT XD 
You ninjad me! But that's still great because red and yellow is what I wanted :3
Yeah I do plan on hoarding tons of medals because I want that red and white stripe marine suit and the pass to CT c:
Island items; are some of them reorderable?


----------



## PaisleyMouse

I saw that Europe has an official twitter thing that started posting yesterday. Does anyone know if there is one for NA? I know nothing about twitter... but I want to see these messages


----------



## Kaijudomage

Might as well add a question I'm not seeing....
Do fish, bugs, and things caught by diving caught in mini-games count toward the bronze, silver, & gold badges that Phineas gives out?


----------



## Mint

Kaijudomage said:


> Might as well add a question I'm not seeing....
> Do fish, bugs, and things caught by diving caught in mini-games count toward the bronze, silver, & gold badges that Phineas gives out?


Yes, there's a badge for catching each type of insect, fish, diving stuff; as well as a general badge for catching x amount of each.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I wonder What happens when you collect all badges? 

Another question, when working at the cafe, the random villagers that show up that don't live there, are they just that? Random? Or are they villagers from towns you may have visited?


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> I wonder What happens when you collect all badges?
> 
> Another question, when working at the cafe, the random villagers that show up that don't live there, are they just that? Random? Or are they villagers from towns you may have visited?



I think they're completely random.


----------



## Pokeking

If a game has multiple player houses, which house gets StreetPassed?


----------



## gorgonara

Is there like a definitive list of all the flower types? From what I gather/have seen there's

Pansies
Roses
Cosmos
Carnation
Tulips
Lilies?
Violets?
Daffoldils?

And with the bushes you can get
Red-yellow hibiscus
Hydrangeas
Holly

Can I get like confirmation on these?


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> If its limited, that makes me happy since I kind of want certain bushes in certain areas so that works fine! :3 thanks, and I'm sure someone will come in to clarify since you said you aren't sure c:
> 
> EDIT: MIIIIIINT XD
> You ninjad me! But that's still great because red and yellow is what I wanted :3
> Yeah I do plan on hoarding tons of medals because I want that red and white stripe marine suit and the pass to CT c:
> Island items; are some of them reorderable?



Sorry. 8D;;;
Island items are not reorderable.



gorgonara said:


> Is there like a definitive list of all the flower types? From what I gather/have seen there's
> 
> Pansies
> Roses
> Cosmos
> Carnation
> Tulips
> Lilies?
> Violets?
> Daffoldils?
> 
> And with the bushes you can get
> Red-yellow hibiscus
> Hydrangeas
> Holly
> 
> Can I get like confirmation on these?


There are: Pansies, Roses, Cosmos, Carnation, Tulips, Lilies and Violets

Shrubs:
White and Pink Azalea, Red and Yellow Hibiscus, Blue and Pink Hydrangea, Holly and Osmanthus.


----------



## Punchyleaf

So every time I want a new silver axe or certain accessory from the island, I have to wait until it shows up again? ;3; DARNIT. Oh well... I have patience.. I think lol

The yellow and red hibiscus, since they are island only seeds, I'm also guessing they only bloom in summer?


----------



## peteisfat

Is there an option to move a character from one town to another? Like, if you started a character in one town and wanted to move them to another game later on like in Wild World could you? Thanks.


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> So every time I want a new silver axe or certain accessory from the island, I have to wait until it shows up again? ;3; DARNIT. Oh well... I have patience.. I think lol
> 
> The yellow and red hibiscus, since they are island only seeds, I'm also guessing they only bloom in summer?


Yes, but you can buy more than one silver axe.  HOARD THEM! 
The hibiscus bloom from July to September.


----------



## Punchyleaf

You can hoard the axes? THAT'S GREAT! Even though I will still try for a good axe, but I will need to go through a lot of rearranging and tree planting before then lol I will have all the silver axes! How many medals are they, by the way?
And July to September... Hmm.. Shame it's in June, but hey, July to September isn't bad either!


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> You can hoard the axes? THAT'S GREAT! Even though I will still try for a good axe, but I will need to go through a lot of rearranging and tree planting before then lol I will have all the silver axes! How many medals are they, by the way?
> And July to September... Hmm.. Shame it's in June, but hey, July to September isn't bad either!


The axes are 8 medals each.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Good ~> Gold ._. 
Auto correct strikes again!

8 medals is not bad. For some reason I expected 40


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Good ~> Gold ._.
> Auto correct strikes again!
> 
> 8 medals is not bad. For some reason I expected 40


40 is how much furniture costs.  Marine suits too.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Wait.. Marine suits are 40?  GAH it's going to take forever to save up for my stripes one 

Hmm.. Is there a limit to how many medals you can carry at one time?


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Wait.. Marine suits are 40?  GAH it's going to take forever to save up for my stripes one
> 
> Hmm.. Is there a limit to how many medals you can carry at one time?



I'm close to 2500 medals, so as far as I know, there is no limit or it is a limit that very few will ever reach.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Loviechu said:


> Wait.. Marine suits are 40?  GAH it's going to take forever to save up for my stripes one



For 40 medals, I don't think that would take more than a handful of mini-games, even low star rating ones, which is what you have access to at first.



Mint said:


> I'm close to 2500 medals, so as far as I know, there is no limit or it is a limit that very few will ever reach.



There would have to be some sort of limit, 9999 & 99,999 are likely amounts.


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> I'm close to 2500 medals, so as far as I know, there is no limit or it is a limit that very few will ever reach.



Damn. I only have around 500. All i do now is go to the island, check for silver axes, and then leave if they don't have it. :/


----------



## bootie101

Zen said:


> Damn. I only have around 500. All i do now is go to the island, check for silver axes, and then leave if they don't have it. :/



Omg same! I only play the games if I really want something. I want bushes as well so cause they are only 5bells I get lots if I see them. I probably should play more just in case but I'm not in a hurry


----------



## ACLove

Jake. said:


> I made this a while ago, it pretty much shows all fortune cookie rewards (which are essentially Nintendo items)
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/104L8LcA5gvUBhsN8ky4BepnEfdKzAbdbqaS3fd7vk5c/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> but there are still some that you buy from the store regularly such as the Mario/Luigi clothes



Yes! thanks Jake, I owe ya one.
EDIT: Hey, so now can someone tell me what's up with the garbage can in front of that odd door in the mall area?


----------



## laceydearie

ACLove said:


> Yes! thanks Jake, I owe ya one.
> EDIT: Hey, so now can someone tell me what's up with the garbage can in front of that odd door in the mall area?



That is where Katrina's shop will go when you have her read a total of 20 fortunes.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Is the gender dialogue between characters still different?

I know that in old games they had some differences if your character was male or female.


----------



## Fame

how does fertiliser actually work? because even tho linandko did a video i still dont really understand
stupid


----------



## Cardbored

I think it helps with crossbreeding flowers and getting trees to grow 'delicious fruit'. Also, does anyone know if you could play games with animals in igloos/tents like in the gamecube version?


----------



## Fame

oops i meant what do you do to make it work like do you plant it near the tree/hybrids?


----------



## Punchyleaf

@Fame yeah dig it right next to trees and flowers ^^

@Cardbored
Apparently you can play rock, paper, scissors with campers/igloo residents c:


----------



## Peoki

Cardbored said:


> I think it helps with crossbreeding flowers and getting trees to grow 'delicious fruit'. Also, does anyone know if you could play games with animals in igloos/tents like in the gamecube version?


I've seen animals play games in igloos (tents during Spring through Fall) if you have the campsite set up in your town. Not entirely sure if the igloos can appear elsewhere like how they did in the Gamecube version. 



Fame said:


> oops i meant what do you do to make it work like do you plant it near the tree/hybrids?


I believe that's how it works, yeah.

/ninja'd by Loveichu


----------



## tigereyes86

Rock, paper, scissors, amazing!  Although I always get beaten haha


----------



## Jake

what is this?











Like I know its something like an electronic recording device like a thermometer but idk


----------



## KarlaKGB

Looks like it's a device that plots something. Maybe a seismometer?


----------



## Jake

That was the word I was looking for, but I'll see what others have to say, thanks


----------



## New leaf 180

If you  have the guide book please answer. Is there a list of clothing impression in the guide book?


----------



## Treasu(red)

New leaf 180 said:


> If you  have the guide book please answer. Is there a list of clothing impression in the guide book?



I know in the Japanese guide books LinandKo were using they did look up what impressions clothing had. If America gets a guide book that's as high caliber to have all that information I'll be happily surprised. I read on the old Prima Animal Crossing guide reviews that it was a terrible guide, and that's the same company putting out a New Leaf guide.


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah if the new leaf guide is anything like the city folk guide, all the clothing stats you'll get are the season it's sold it, its buy and sell price, and if you can get it from the able sisters or gracie grace.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Can someone tell me what personality types Doremi and Natalie are?


----------



## Treasu(red)

Did the Japanese 3ds LL come with a 4GB memory card or an 8GB?


----------



## Mint

Treasu(red) said:


> Can someone tell me what personality types Doremi and Natalie are?



Natalie is snooty and Doremi is Normal.


----------



## Zen

Treasu(red) said:


> Did the Japanese 3ds LL come with a 4GB memory card or an 8GB?



4GB.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Jake. said:


> what is this?





KarlaKGB said:


> Looks like it's a device that plots something. Maybe a seismometer?



It could also probably be a simple machine to display graph data from ground penetrating radar due to the museum's connection with fossils.

Although a seismometer is most likely.


----------



## Nigel

Does anyone know if you can customize hats and masks? I wanna change the colour of the Samus helmet.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Those can't be edited. Neither can the hats and accessories sold in the shops.


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:


> Does anyone know if you can customize hats and masks? I wanna change the colour of the Samus helmet.



No Niggy you can't. All you can do it create hats in the Able Sisters.


----------



## Takoyaki

Jake. said:


> what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I know its something like an electronic recording device like a thermometer but idk



It's something that records temperature and humidity. I think the English term may be thermo-hygrometer.

Here is a real life photo: http://www.monotaro.com/p/0199/9846/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Good find!


----------



## Kaijudomage

Takoyaki said:


> It's something that records temperature and humidity. I think the English term may be thermo-hygrometer.
> 
> Here is a real life photo: http://www.monotaro.com/p/0199/9846/



That's definitely it, right down to the mechanisms & the clear case.
I wonder if there's any other things like this the museum or otherwise sells?


----------



## oath2order

I think with that signautre a few up, I might go with a Hyrule theme.


----------



## PapaNer

So what all can you get from Brewster for working for him?  Also, do badges play any significant roll, or is it just an achievement system?


----------



## Atsirk

As far as I can tell the badges are just achievements as for working for Brewster you get various grades of coffee (ordinary to very good) depending on how many orders you make correctly- after making a certain number of orders correctly you get:

coffee maker
espresso maker
siphon
coffee cup 
milk and sugar
coffee mill
uniform 
and my personal favorite -  4 gyroids  (one at a time)  that look like brewster and make cool noises - coffee percolating, cooing , cups clinking


----------



## JKDOS

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I have an - Interesting question
> Can you plant trees directly next to bushes and have them all grow?



Took me awhile to get the right stuff and let it grow. I'm sure this answers your question.


----------



## Nigel

I have a couple of questions.

If you make a bit of an orchard and plant trees and bushes in a nice pattern, can a villager move their house in or top of it all and destroy it? >= (

Also, when you lay down path patterns, can visiting players accidentally pick them up like in Wild World?


----------



## Kaijudomage

Atsirk said:


> View attachment 3349



I'm going to put those 4 Brewster gyroids in my Club on the stage.

Speaking of which, I haven't seen anyone messing with that yet.......


----------



## Jake

PapaNer said:


> So what all can you get from Brewster for working for him?  Also, do badges play any significant roll, or is it just an achievement system?



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39297233698/cafe-guide-and-information


and badges are just an achievement system


----------



## Mint

Nigel said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> If you make a bit of an orchard and plant trees and bushes in a nice pattern, can a villager move their house in or top of it all and destroy it? >= (
> 
> Also, when you lay down path patterns, can visiting players accidentally pick them up like in Wild World?



Question #1- Yes, they can put their houses on top of it and destroy it all. :c If you put a community project next to it, it will make it more unlikely for a villager to move onto that spot, but they could move onto a small area of it, instead of the whole thing.

Question #2- Running is B. Removing patterns from the ground is Y. Visitors can no longer pick up your patterns.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Nigel said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> If you make a bit of an orchard and plant trees and bushes in a nice pattern, can a villager move their house in or top of it all and destroy it? >= (
> 
> Also, when you lay down path patterns, can visiting players accidentally pick them up like in Wild World?



Yes, and it's the one sole thing I dislike about AC:NL, thankfully Public Works & player houses can prevent this.
Although I'm unsure of the range of how far those can prevent villagers from moving in to certain areas.

As for picking up patterns, I remember hearing that run & pickup are different buttons now, but I don't have the game so I'm not 100% sure.

Edit: Ninja'd by Mint


----------



## Nigel

That's good news I guess, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Nigel

Does anyone know if you can place a community project bench sideways, so when you sit on it you're facing left/right ?


----------



## Punchyleaf

No, you can not


----------



## Nigel

Does anyone know actually how close a villager could move in next to a community project? As in, how many spaces away from the project is safe from having a villager house on it?


----------



## Lotus

If I cut down some fruit from a tree when will the fruit grow again?

Cause I wanna keep selling to get rich


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:


> Does anyone know actually how close a villager could move in next to a community project? As in, how many spaces away from the project is safe from having a villager house on it?



I believe it's two spcaes but I could be wrong



Lotus said:


> If I cut down some fruit from a tree when will the fruit grow again?
> 
> Cause I wanna keep selling to get rich



By _'cut down'_ do you mean cut the tree, or remove the fruit?

If you cut down then tree it wont grow fruit again (as it's a stump) until you replant another fruit tree in it's place.
If you just shake the fruit off a tree it takes 3 days (i think?) until it bears fruit again. It can be re-harvested every 3 days until you cut down the tree (so if you never cut down the tree it'll never stop bearing fruit). However if it's a delicious/perfect fruit tree after several harvests (not sure on the correct number but I believe it's around 10?) - it will lose it's leaves and can no longer be harvested.


----------



## Nigel

Can you create a second character to store items/ designs but not let him have a house if you don't want two houses in your town?


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:


> Can you create a second character to store items/ designs but not let him have a house if you don't want two houses in your town?



Nope it's 1 house per character sadly


----------



## Treasu(red)

igokhoa said:


> Ch?c diển đ?n ng?y c?ng lớn mạnh ............................



Go home igokhoa. 
You're drunk.

Về nh? igokhoa. Bạn đang say sưa.


----------



## Nigel

Jake. said:


> Nope it's 1 house per character sadly



What if you make the character but don't take him to tom nooks to pick a spot for your house


----------



## Lotus

Can I sell clothes to the villagers in the Re-tail shop?


----------



## bootie101

Lotus said:


> Can I sell clothes to the villagers in the Re-tail shop?



yes. i have a piece of clothing and accessory atm for sale


----------



## Peoki

Nigel said:


> What if you make the character but don't take him to tom nooks to pick a spot for your house


I would assume you wouldn't be able to save without creating a house for the character.


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:


> What if you make the character but don't take him to tom nooks to pick a spot for your house



Tbh I don't know. But like Peoki said, I'd assume you wouldn't be able to save unless you did


----------



## JCnator

If you're eventually becoming a mayor, the game will save for the first time after you planted your symbol tree in the plaza. And you'll be finally able to save on almost anywhere.

If you created a character that isn't going to be a mayor, it'll save after you receive your Town PassCard.


----------



## Cardbored

Jake. said:


> If you cut down then tree it wont grow fruit again (as it's a stump) until you replant another fruit tree in it's place.
> If you just shake the fruit off a tree it takes 3 days (i think?) until it bears fruit again. It can be re-harvested every 3 days until you cut down the tree (so if you never cut down the tree it'll never stop bearing fruit). *However if it's a delicious/perfect fruit tree after several harvests (not sure on the correct number but I believe it's around 10?) - it will lose it's leaves and can no longer be harvested. *



So that means we have to keep replacing them? I know it's going to be a month before it dies but even so that sounds like no fun


----------



## KarlaKGB

Think of it as being the closest thing to farming as you'll get in the game. Plant, harvest for profit, replant and repeat


----------



## Gandalf

Plus the dead trees will make a pretty awesome edition to anybody who's trying to make a spooky themed town!


----------



## Lotus

can I play with 1 physical copy for 2 3DSs without the same SD card?


----------



## Haihappen

Lotus said:


> can I play with 1 physical copy for 2 3DSs without the same SD card?



I don't think there's any connection between physical games, the cartriges, and the sd-card of your 3ds because the game saves directly onto the cartridge. So yes, you can. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## JKDOS

Nigel said:


> What if you make the character but don't take him to tom nooks to pick a spot for your house



You cannot save until you finish your tutorial which involves

Telling Town Hall You moved in
Telling Nook You moved in / Get a house.
Telling Town Hall you have a house

And Finally ---> Getting your Official Player ID

I shall provide further confirmation by the end of the day (Central USA time)


----------



## Lotus

Haihappen said:


> I don't think there's any connection between physical games, the cartriges, and the sd-card of your 3ds because the game saves directly onto the cartridge. So yes, you can. (correct me if I'm wrong)



So there is no extra data?


----------



## JCnator

In fact, the game will automatically create an extra data if there isn't any found on your SD Card. It will be used to receive SpotPass data and temporarily store it until you play with one of your characters.

I don't believe you will need to swap SD Cards, because a 3DS game card carries every important data in it. This includes your town, progress, and even the DLCs you've received so far. There's no problem on using two 3DSes for the same game card.


----------



## dexterminate88

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In fact, the game will automatically create an extra data if there isn't any found on your SD Card. It will be used to receive SpotPass data and temporarily store it until you play with one of your characters.
> 
> I don't believe you will need to swap SD Cards, because a 3DS game card carries every important data in it. This includes your town, progress, and even the DLCs you've received so far. There's no problem on using two 3DSes for the same game card.



Would the HHA houses be saved to the cartridge or the SD card? I am trying to figure out if my game is put into another 3ds temporarily, then that 3ds streetpasses somebody else with NL and obtains their data for the HHA if I would be able to put my game back into that 3ds and receive the house. OR if I would only see houses in the HHA if I streetpassed them, and they weren't there when I put them into the other 3ds but the houses the other 3ds streetpassed were there. OR if I can only gain houses in the HHA by streetpassing with one 3ds regardless if my game is inserted into another 3ds or not.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

For the badges you earn from streetpassing, is it with 100 different people who have AC? Or just 100 times, whether it's repeats or not?


----------



## laceydearie

How often is the touch screen used in NL? I want to make sure it won't get worn down horribly quickly.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

laceydearie said:


> How often is the touch screen used in NL? I want to make sure it won't get worn down horribly quickly.



Menu navigation (optional) and design making. You also can tap the touch screen to skip the boat trip to the island once Kapp'n starts singing.


----------



## laceydearie

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Menu navigation (optional) and design making. You also can tap the touch screen to skip the boat trip to the island once Kapp'n starts singing.


Do you have to use the touch screen for pattern making, or can you do it with the D pad like in WW?
Thank you


----------



## Treasu(red)

Does anyone know if you get Club Nintendo points for downloading games from the eShop?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

laceydearie said:


> Do you have to use the touch screen for pattern making, or can you do it with the D pad like in WW?
> Thank you



You can use the D pad for patterns.



Treasu(red) said:


> Does anyone know if you get Club Nintendo points for downloading games from the eShop?



Yeah, I think it's automatic.


----------



## Peoki

Treasu(red) said:


> Does anyone know if you get Club Nintendo points for downloading games from the eShop?


Yup, as long as you have your Club Nintendo account linked to the eshop- all purchases will be automatically counted towards your points.


----------



## Jake

PaisleyMouse said:


> For the badges you earn from streetpassing, is it with 100 different people who have AC? Or just 100 times, whether it's repeats or not?



I'd assume they'd have to have AC since it's AC-related.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Jake. said:


> I'd assume they'd have to have AC since it's AC-related.



Yes of course. Sorry my question was confusing. What I was wondering was if it has to be 100 different people or can it be repeats. Hope that is more clear.


----------



## Peoki

PaisleyMouse said:


> Yes of course. Sorry my question was confusing. What I was wondering was if it has to be 100 different people or can it be repeats. Hope that is more clear.


I believe it could work both ways, between the same people or completely new tags. That's how it works with the Streetpass Plaza so I would assume the AC function wouldn't be any different.


----------



## KarlaKGB

*Messy Set*

Question about the messy set - to my knowledge, the only way to get pieces for this set is at R-Parkers where villagers will put them up for sale. Once you buy a piece, can you then order it from the catalogue?


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm pretty sure you can't. At least that's what I remember reading on a blog I look at on the rare occasion.


----------



## Mint

KarlaKGB said:


> Question about the messy set - to my knowledge, the only way to get pieces for this set is at R-Parkers where villagers will put them up for sale. Once you buy a piece, can you then order it from the catalogue?



Messy set can't be ordered from the catalog.


----------



## Fjoora

Does the messy series appear multiple times at R. Parkers?  Like, will one piece appear more than once?

Also, regarding the badge that requires streetpasses:  Does it have to be a different person everytime?
I'll be playing with several other people and it would be great if they counted more than once!


----------



## Kitsune

Are pictures the only thing the game saves on the sd card? How many pictures can you save on the card that comes with the bundle?


----------



## Jake

Jesirawr said:


> Does the messy series appear multiple times at R. Parkers?  Like, will one piece appear more than once?
> 
> Also, regarding the badge that requires streetpasses:  Does it have to be a different person everytime?
> I'll be playing with several other people and it would be great if they counted more than once!



1) yes
2) I don't think so


----------



## JKDOS

Maybe someone else figured it out, because I sure haven't yet :/ 

Can you change the pattern for the background of the inventory like in ACWW?


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Are you able to leave a note on the message board when you visit a dream town? I had thought no, but I was looking through some Japanese blogs and google translate gave me this and so I wondered. 

♪ you can take home some design from the Museum of dreaming 
black knows village Yumebanchi :2400 -0156 -6107 and able to leave comments on the occasion of take-away I'm glad ( > ∀ <) ♪ ♪ Na and Pochitto

This is the original text...

※再配布・二次加工・自作発言はご遠慮ください夢見の館からも一部デザインお持ち帰りできます♪しるくろ村夢番地：2400-0156-6107お持ち帰りの際はコメント残していただけると嬉しいです(>∀<)♪ポチッとな♪にほんブログ村どうぶつの森 ブログランキングへ


----------



## Eirynfox

I have just thought of a question! I know.. amazeballs and stuff, my brain ACTUALLY works sometimes.. 
oh my question.
so, can we hold more than just 8 patterns now, and also if we change out a pattern will that change the pattern in our town as well?


EDIT:

Oh I just found the answer  helps if you actually type the right word into the search thread window...


----------



## Jake

PaisleyMouse said:


> Are you able to leave a note on the message board when you visit a dream town? I had thought no, but I was looking through some Japanese blogs and google translate gave me this and so I wondered.
> 
> ♪ you can take home some design from the Museum of dreaming
> black knows village Yumebanchi :2400 -0156 -6107 and able to leave comments on the occasion of take-away I'm glad ( > ∀ <) ♪ ♪ Na and Pochitto
> 
> This is the original text...
> 
> ※再配布・二次加工・自作発言はご遠慮ください夢見の館からも一部デザインお持ち帰りできます♪しるくろ村夢番地：2400-0156-6107お持ち帰りの際はコメント残していただけると嬉しいです(>∀<)♪ポチッとな♪にほんブログ村どうぶつの森 ブログランキングへ



No I'm pretty sure it's just saying you can check the bulletin board for the dream address.


----------



## bootie101

It's probably been asked before but I know Gracie grace shows up randomly but when? Is there a certain amount of clothes etc you need to buy?


----------



## Kaijudomage

bootie101 said:


> It's probably been asked before but I know Gracie grace shows up randomly but when? Is there a certain amount of clothes etc you need to buy?



I remember seeing that Gracie doesn't start showing up in the town square until you have the second to last shop expansion, the home center (or whatever the English version will call it) and have spent 70,000 there.


----------



## bootie101

Kaijudomage said:


> I remember seeing that Gracie doesn't start showing up in the town square until you have the second to last shop expansion, the home center (or whatever the English version will call it) and have spent 70,000 there.



Oh ok thanks


----------



## PumpkinVine47

If I have 4 playable characters in my town (mayor + 3 others), can each player upload the town to the Dream Mansion, or is it just the Mayor who can do that? 

I tried to find this on the forum and came up short, but if it's covered somewhere else please share the link. Thanks!


----------



## taygo

For those who are going to recorded their first day playing. How are you going to do it?


----------



## bootie101

PumpkinVine47 said:


> If I have 4 playable characters in my town (mayor + 3 others), can each player upload the town to the Dream Mansion, or is it just the Mayor who can do that?
> 
> I tried to find this on the forum and came up short, but if it's covered somewhere else please share the link. Thanks!



Actually either can not just mayor I happened to do this yesterday by accident. I was too lazy to switch characters but I thought meh lets see what happens and it worked fine. I don't play as my other characters often I mostly like to play as the mayor. I guess cause it feels like they are more important etc


----------



## Punchyleaf

taygo said:


> For those who are going to recorded their first day playing. How are you going to do it?



Using my kid Icarus 3DS stand and a digital camera. I am not forking over $600 just for my 3ds to be modified. Heck, for all that I can just buy the ACNL XL bundle AND games and stuff


----------



## aikatears

taygo said:


> For those who are going to recorded their first day playing. How are you going to do it?


I will be using my usb webcam (digital camera when I can get one) and the 3ds stand...to get sound bit louder also using those boost mini speakers. One day I might get a 3ds capture card but later...much later.


----------



## Punchyleaf

@Aikatears
I'm kind of doing the same thing with the speakers haha. My fianc? has his own studio equipment so I'll be hooking it up to his studio speakers and some subwoofer thing he was telling me about


----------



## Trundle

New Leaf comes out the day before my exam week starts.
What do I DO!?!?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Focus on your exams  I assume they're important ones


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> Focus on your exams  I assume they're important ones



:/

It's going to be so hard.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Trundle said:


> :/
> 
> It's going to be so hard.



Work hard, then play hard.


----------



## Juicebox

Trundle said:


> New Leaf comes out the day before my exam week starts.
> What do I DO!?!?



Same here! I'm probably going to spend my day playing Animal Crossing, and then save the evening for studying. There isn't going to be a ton of things to do during the first couple of days anyways. It's mostly just going to be earning mayor points and bells to upgrade the house.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

bootie101 said:


> Actually either can not just mayor I happened to do this yesterday by accident. I was too lazy to switch characters but I thought meh lets see what happens and it worked fine. I don't play as my other characters often I mostly like to play as the mayor. I guess cause it feels like they are more important etc



Awesome! Sounds like another way to make Bells, sweeeeeeet. Thanks!


----------



## BellaSara567

Trundle said:


> New Leaf comes out the day before my exam week starts.



Same here!!! Its going to be torture to wait until after to play. I plan to buy it on release day though and just stare at it during my studying  or my mum might keep it until after the exams


----------



## Superpenguin

Trundle said:


> New Leaf comes out the day before my exam week starts.
> What do I DO!?!?


Same, I'm just going to play at night those weekdays.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

@ super,
Hey I was gonna pm you but your message box is full.
I like your Rooster!

On topic..
School work is always more important. Goin to school will help get you the job to buy games like this one and pay the electric to charge your ds too.


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> New Leaf comes out the day before my exam week starts.
> What do I DO!?!?


I say play New Leaf because #yolo


though that's what I would do.


----------



## Mint

This thread has been derailed. 


traceguy said:


> Maybe someone else figured it out, because I sure haven't yet :/
> 
> Can you change the pattern for the background of the inventory like in ACWW?



I don't think it can be changed. Unless, I haven't figured it out either. ^^;



Kitsune said:


> Are pictures the only thing the game saves on the sd card? How many pictures can you save on the card that comes with the bundle?


I think it's 6000 pictures (since regular 3ds holds 3000), but it also depends on what else you have saved to the SD card. 
If you have a digital copy, it will be saved to the SD card, if not, it won't save anything else to the SD card (I think...not completely sure; I have a digital copy).


----------



## Kitsune

Thanks for the answer. I was originally getting a physical copy and upgrading to the XL, but with the bundle being released in America, I am definitely getting it.

I don't know if its an illusion created by their hairstyles or not, but it looks like the boy heads might be slightly larger than the girls. Does anybody know for sure? I want to use the sleepy eyed male to make a character appear to wear makeup. you know, cause his eyes are purple for some reason...


----------



## Nigel

I have a question about Dr. Shrunk's emotions, can you make shortcuts to any of do you have to go to your emotion list and look through 2 pages of them if you want to use a certain one?


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:


> I have a question about Dr. Shrunk's emotions, can you make shortcuts to any of do you have to go to your emotion list and look through 2 pages of them if you want to use a certain one?



You can rearrange them - so you can put your favourites first


----------



## Cardbored

Is there a site with a list of all the furniture + pictures?


----------



## ACLove

What are all the NA DLCs that have been released?


----------



## KarlaKGB

ACLove said:


> What are all the NA DLCs that have been released?



None because the game isn't out yet?


----------



## Anna

Treasu(red) said:


> Can someone tell me what personality types Doremi and Natalie are?



I want them both 0_______0


----------



## PapaNer

Are there still thunderstorms?


----------



## Octavia

PapaNer said:


> Are there still thunderstorms?



Yes, thunder and lightning are present in New Leaf.


----------



## PapaNer

Octavia said:


> Yes, thunder and lightning are present in New Leaf.



Awesome.  Thanks for the response!  

Also, will bad storms kill flowers?


----------



## Superpenguin

PapaNer said:


> Also, will bad storms kill flowers?



No.


----------



## PapaNer

Superpenguin said:


> No.



Well okiedoke!  Thanks!


----------



## Mary

Atsirk said:


> As far as I can tell the badges are just achievements as for working for Brewster you get various grades of coffee (ordinary to very good) depending on how many orders you make correctly- after making a certain number of orders correctly you get:
> 
> coffee maker
> espresso maker
> siphon
> coffee cup
> milk and sugar
> coffee mill
> uniform
> and my personal favorite -  4 gyroids  (one at a time)  that look like brewster and make cool noises - coffee percolating, cooing , cups clinking
> View attachment 3349



Does anyone have a picture of this uniform?


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this uniform?



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/ > http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information > http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39297233698/cafe-guide-and-information >


----------



## PapaNer

Jake. said:


> http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/ > http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information > http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39297233698/cafe-guide-and-information >



The band aid and nose brace.  Are these accessories or like, the turnout of bees and such?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Accessories


----------



## Lotus

When can I change my eye color?


----------



## Jake

shampoodle


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Lotus said:


> When can I change my eye color?



You need to get a certain number of haircuts at the salon - I think it is 15 - and then you will have the option to change your eye colour.


----------



## Lotus

Jake. said:


> shampoodle



Does that mean I can change my eye color once I get shampoodle?


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> Does that mean I can change my eye color once I get shampoodle?



no.


----------



## Fame

can you breed hybrids on the beach?


----------



## Jake

yes


----------



## Cardbored

Fame said:


> can you breed hybrids on the beach?


Couldn't you just pick up the hybrids and plant them on the beach? o:


----------



## Campy

Cardbored said:


> Couldn't you just pick up the hybrids and plant them on the beach? o:


Sure, but by using the beach as a breeding area at least you'll know for sure new villagers won't place their house right upon your newly bred hybrids.


----------



## Lisha

How long does it take to tan on the island? Do you have to continuously visit to get darker or can you just be idle for several hours and you'll tan?


----------



## Superpenguin

Campy said:


> Sure, but by using the beach as a breeding area at least you'll know for sure new villagers won't place their house right upon your newly bred hybrids.



That is one of the best ideas I've heard in a long time!



Lisha said:


> How long does it take to tan on the island? Do you have to continuously visit to get darker or can you just be idle for several hours and you'll tan?



You just have to keep your character on the island or in town during the summer.


----------



## Tavi

Lotus said:


> Does that mean I can change my eye color once I get shampoodle?



You can change Eye Color about 14 days after you have a haircut for the first time.


----------



## PapaNer

Tavi said:


> You can change Eye Color about 14 days after you have a haircut for the first time.



Your avatar is awesome lol!


----------



## JKDOS

Superpenguin said:


> That is one of the best ideas I've heard in a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to keep your character on the island or in town during the summer.



If I remember correctly, nothing can be brought to the island. NOTHING


----------



## Fame

traceguy said:


> If I remember correctly, nothing can be brought to the island. NOTHING



i guess youre referring to the flowers on the beach thing
they mean the town beach i think ^^


----------



## Superpenguin

Fame said:


> i guess youre referring to the flowers on the beach thing
> they mean the town beach i think ^^



That right, if you were referring to the flowers on the beach, otherwise I don't know what you were referring to.


----------



## Treasu(red)

QUESTION. After watching LinandKo's videos I heard them mention in passing that certain villager personality types ask for specific community projects. What personality asks for what community project? I want a lot of the fairy tale theme'd things and nature themed things like the rose arch and wisteria.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's not just personality, but gender as well apparently

I'm not sure which ask for what, personally, but I would like to know that too


----------



## bootie101

so im guessing that since i have beautiful town its going to be harder for me to get gold roses as my flowers seem to never die.


----------



## Lotus

Can I visit my best friend without letting him know?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Not unless their town is open and they have wifi on


----------



## Tavi

Treasu(red) said:


> QUESTION. After watching LinandKo's videos I heard them mention in passing that certain villager personality types ask for specific community projects. What personality asks for what community project? I want a lot of the fairy tale theme'd things and nature themed things like the rose arch and wisteria.



It's actually slightly varied, although fits the personalities a bit. 
Grumpy villagers asked for old Japan-styled things, Energetic like the Illumination items, Normal ones like the more flowery and Fairy Tale things (etc.) from a glance at doumori's list. 

The problem is actually waiting for them to suggest things you want to build. x-x


----------



## Treasu(red)

Tavi said:


> It's actually slightly varied, although fits the personalities a bit.
> Grumpy villagers asked for old Japan-styled things, Energetic like the Illumination items, Normal ones like the more flowery and Fairy Tale things (etc.) from a glance at doumori's list.
> 
> The problem is actually waiting for them to suggest things you want to build. x-x



Thank you this is very helpful. It also suggests the projects are sort of in-line with their personalities as well, like you said!


----------



## TomoEGoto

Hm, so how many of the JP DLC are actually reordable at this point with the new DLCs being released this week into May?
I'm hoping once the English version is released and the DLC starts I can trade for some of the DLC Japan has.


----------



## Cinnamoos

My question's about downloading the game. c: What time on release day were people in Japan (and Korea, when it was released) able to download the game? I remember with Harmoknight I couldn't download until Noon EST when they updated the e-shop. Are e-shop updates always at the same time? ; v ;


----------



## Lotus

How many times can I change my hairstyle per day?


----------



## Punchyleaf

One hairstyle per day


----------



## Talxn

Hi all, how does one obtain an entire collection of furniture? In past games I have always have a mixture of furniture and I am afraid I never played the games long enough to decorate a room in one theme. Do you just start with one piece of furniture and wait and wait and wait till you get the rest of the collection from the general store or gifts from neighbor characters?


----------



## Juicebox

Talxn said:


> Hi all, how does one obtain an entire collection of furniture? In past games I have always have a mixture of furniture and I am afraid I never played the games long enough to decorate a room in one theme. Do you just start with one piece of furniture and wait and wait and wait till you get the rest of the collection from the general store or gifts from neighbor characters?



Depends on which set. Some sets have special requirements (messy set you have to get at Re-tail, Gulliver's set you have to get from him) but other than that, it's mostly a waiting game. Just check the stores and talk to your neighbors. Sending letters can also get you furniture. Some sets are rarer than others as well, so if you want to get your room filled fast, just keep in mind which sets appear fairly often.


----------



## Talxn

Juicebox said:


> Depends on which set. Some sets have special requirements (messy set you have to get at Re-tail, Gulliver's set you have to get from him) but other than that, it's mostly a waiting game. Just check the stores and talk to your neighbors. Sending letters can also get you furniture. Some sets are rarer than others as well, so if you want to get your room filled fast, just keep in mind which sets appear fairly often.



Thank you! I am going to try and complete a set this go around.


----------



## Kitsune

Can a hat keep your character from tanning, or is an umbrella the only way?


----------



## Superpenguin

When your friend opens their gate does it show on your 3DS Friend's list and allows you to join the game through the Friend's List?

I know that probably sounds confusing...so:

A friend has their gate open
Another friend gets on their 3DS and goes tot heir Friend's List and sees the friend with the gate open playing Animal Crossing 

Will it allow you to join the friend by clicking the "Join Game" button?


----------



## JCnator

Superpenguin said:


> When your friend opens their gate does it show on your 3DS Friend's list and allows you to join the game through the Friend's List?
> 
> I know that probably sounds confusing...so:
> 
> A friend has their gate open
> Another friend gets on their 3DS and goes tot heir Friend's List and sees the friend with the gate open playing Animal Crossing
> 
> Will it allow you to join the friend by clicking the "Join Game" button?



No. There won't be a "Join Game" button appearing whenever one of your friends open their gates. You still have to boot up your game, select your character, go in the train station, ask him visit a town, use Internet, and finally pick a town.


----------



## PapaNer

Talxn said:


> Thank you! I am going to try and complete a set this go around.



If you add people to your friends list you will have a better chance at getting a full set quicker.  Not everyone likes to have the same sets, so you can just ask them to keep an eye out   If you send me your 3DS friend code and Mii name, I'll add you!  Mine is to the left and in my siggy


----------



## Kitsune

Can a hat keep your character from tanning, or is an umbrella the only way? 
Also, if you plant bushes around a characters house, would they be stuck inside that area? I'm thinking of using community projects to protect a labyrinth, and I thought it might be funny if I left enough room for a house, but the character gets lost in the maze.


----------



## Superpenguin

Kitsune said:


> Can a hat keep your character from tanning, or is an umbrella the only way?
> Also, if you plant bushes around a characters house, would they be stuck inside that area? I'm thinking of using community projects to protect a labyrinth, and I thought it might be funny if I left enough room for a house, but the character gets lost in the maze.



You can't make a full square with bushes there must be an opening. Also, bushes are easily dug up through a shovel so if your "friend(s)" have one they can simply dig up the bushes and escape.


----------



## Kitsune

A labyrinth would have an opening and it would be a npc house that I might try to get in there (so as long as my friends don't try to ruin my maze it wouldn't matter, since I am pretty sure npcs won't dig up bushes). So if I succeeded could the npc get lost in the maze and we never see it out of there, or would the game put it in another spot if the game comes on after they are scheduled to leave their house in the morning? If I turn on the game before they leave could he get stuck, and could they get lost trying to get back to their house?

plus the hat question. I hate getting the tan and I can't carry an umbrella all the time.


----------



## bootie101

I don't play as my other characters often or as much as the mayor so I'm curious do the town animals suggest projects to the other characters other then the mayor? I understand the mayor can only change and add the projects but do the animals suggest new ones to the other characters?


----------



## Mass Writer

Hey, I'm new to this website and the Animal Crossing games in general (New leaf will be my first), but while waiting for the game I started looking up info on the previous games to see what is improved upon. While searching I found out that one of the games (I think the DS one) had a cool and sweet feature that if you befriended a villager they gave you a picture of themselves. I continued reading and found out that the next game (I think) had cut that feature. So, my question is, does this feature return in New Leaf? I would really love to have a picture to remember my favorite villagers if they ever were to move away.


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ Yes, you can still get pictures of the villagers in New Leaf.


----------



## Mass Writer

That is wonderful! One last question, can you keep villagers from moving away?


----------



## Juicebox

Mass Writer said:


> That is wonderful! One last question, can you keep villagers from moving away?



Yep. You can't stop them if they are already packed up, but they will start running up to you and asking whether you think they should move or not. You can tell them "yes" or "no". If you tell them no, then they will probably stay. They ask multiple times, so if you accidentally say yes, I think you get another opportunity to stop them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

That doesn't always work though.
As Lindsey once wanted truffles to move, and she told her she could go and then truffles decided to stay anyways
;3; I dislike truffles so much


----------



## taygo

I got a question....why isnt there any moose's in AC?


----------



## BleenaRina

Can you change your Hairstyle by visiting the Shampoodle of another Town?


----------



## Juicebox

taygo said:


> I got a question....why isnt there any moose's in AC?



There are deer, and Chuck kind of looks like a moose. They probably just haven't been able to think of a purpose for a moose character, especially since they could already be mistaken for deer.


----------



## New leaf 180

@BleenaRina I think you can.


----------



## New leaf 180

Club 101 is the American club version for the game not club LOL. Everyone read the spelling wrong that all.


----------



## PapaNer

New leaf 180 said:


> Club 101 is the American club version for the game not club LOL. Everyone read the spelling wrong that all.



Nintendo confirmed that is is Club LOL.


----------



## Tavi

BleenaRina said:


> Can you change your Hairstyle by visiting the Shampoodle of another Town?



Yes, you can! It's useful for people that don't have it unlocked yet and don't like the hairstyle that came with them. -v-


----------



## aikatears

New leaf 180 said:


> Club 101 is the American club version for the game not club LOL. Everyone read the spelling wrong that all.





PapaNer said:


> Nintendo confirmed that is is Club LOL.


^yup watch the video new leaf 180 the third trailer video its been confirmed in there.


----------



## Punchyleaf

No silly people, not club LOL, it's club El Oh El

Silly nintendo. Should've just left it at 101

Still, I'm just going to call it "the club" anyways if people visit or something


----------



## New leaf 180

Ok I'm confuse because two sites has it 101. Thanks


----------



## Superpenguin

New leaf 180 said:


> Ok I'm confuse because two sites has it 101. Thanks



They probably haven't had the time to update it yet.


----------



## AL64

I'm wondering how many time it will take to get the 100 mayor points. I think it will take something like one week, am I right ?
I've read the list of things that give point, but most of them are one time only.
I think you get the point for watering flower only if the flower is dead...You guys know more about it please ?


----------



## TomoEGoto

AL64 said:


> I'm wondering how many time it will take to get the 100 mayor points. I think it will take something like one week, am I right ?
> I've read the list of things that give point, but most of them are one time only.
> I think you get the point for watering flower only if the flower is dead...You guys know more about it please ?


The day you started the game and the next day if you can squeeze in the time.
You'll have to wait for the next day (or time travel) to collect more points. You can't collect 100 mayor points in one day, unless I'm mistaken, but if I am not then as said you'll have to wait for the next day.


----------



## Tavi

TomoEGoto said:


> The day you started the game and the next day if you can squeeze in the time.
> You'll have to wait for the next day (or time travel) to collect more points. You can't collect 100 mayor points in one day, unless I'm mistaken, but if I am not then as said you'll have to wait for the next day.



You can collect 100 Mayor points in one day(it's super easy), but you'll have to wait the next day to actually do mayor things.
It's the same with building public works projects; once you pay them off, you have to wait the next day to start another. :3


----------



## taygo

I got another question my bf asked me. If I got a japanese animal crossing game*and 3ds* would I be able to visit the village with my US 3ds.


----------



## bootie101

taygo said:


> I got another question my bf asked me. If I got a japanese animal crossing game*and 3ds* would I be able to visit the village with my US 3ds.



Yes cause Koreans can do this now with Japanese people


----------



## Pokeking

I'm just going to call it the club.


----------



## taygo

bootie101 said:


> Yes cause Koreans can do this now with Japanese people


 Sweeetttttt. I didn't know if there were issues with regions. I would think if you are in the same room it would work


----------



## taygo

Pokeking said:


> I'm just going to call it the club.



I really don't get why they just call it club 101. Clearly there are numbers on the sign. But they should have saved time and left the 444.


----------



## Punchyleaf

That's not numbers. It's "lol" in Times New Roman font

as you can see, lol

It has the tiny dashes like the number 1 would. Which is why so many people got thrown off when it was first revealed.


----------



## taygo

jokes on us! LOL


----------



## AL64

Thanks to you and Tavi. I will probably be a mayor in a few days I think. That's good to know.


----------



## aikatears

Saw a post on tumblr...can we name the island? I am thinking no but want to check just in case.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Nope nope you can't


----------



## aikatears

Loviechu said:


> Nope nope you can't


Ah cool


----------



## oath2order

That's kind of a good thing. I wouldn't know what to name it D:


----------



## WeiMoote

Not really a question, but a suggestion.

What if you were to put a cheap Community Works/Project on a place where you want to have a bigger project in the future, like, let's say, the Cafe...

(For example, putting a face board on a spot where you want the Cafe, and once the cafe is unlocked, you can demolish the face board to make room for the Cafe)

Would it prevent any rogue neighbors moving near that spot, while waiting for the big project to be unlocked?


----------



## Punchyleaf

It would prevent neighbors from moving I think within a "2 path block" radius of it. Maybe even just 1 path block. Don't really remember :|


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> It would prevent neighbors from moving I think within a "2 path block" radius of it. Maybe even just 1 path block. Don't really remember :|



Each project has it's own guidelines in terms of spacing. I would assume signboards would only be a one block though.


----------



## WeiMoote

Okay... What about human houses? Can you place one as a placeholder where you want a Cafe/Police Station (They're the only building Community Projects you can place in town), and once it's unlocked, you can just delete the placeholder human and his house, and build the Cafe/Police Station in its place?


----------



## Officer Berri

For you pattern makers out there, can you tell me how I should design my pattern to make a hat? I don't have the game yet and just made grids in MS Paint based off the dimensions of all the patterns, but I'm really terrible at designing hat and umbrella patterns. Can anyone tell me/show me what a good hat should look like on the grid?


----------



## bootie101

Officer Berri said:


> For you pattern makers out there, can you tell me how I should design my pattern to make a hat? I don't have the game yet and just made grids in MS Paint based off the dimensions of all the patterns, but I'm really terrible at designing hat and umbrella patterns. Can anyone tell me/show me what a good hat should look like on the grid?



when you start you get a hat "basic pattern" in your patterns.. if that makes sense.. it gives you a basic pattern for umbrella and tshirt i think i remember..   i have since put my own patterns in the slots so i cant show you. but im pretty sure it was the same as when you first start the wii version too.. you get a outline of the hat etc in your patterns. sorry im bad at explaining


----------



## Officer Berri

It's alright! Thank you! Does anybody have an image of that pattern? So I can see what I gotta do?

;-; I wanna make a hat based off of Luna's headscarf thingy from Lunar the silver star but I dun wanna wait a month to get the game to see myself.


----------



## tigereyes86

WeiMoote said:


> Okay... What about human houses? Can you place one as a placeholder where you want a Cafe/Police Station (They're the only building Community Projects you can place in town), and once it's unlocked, you can just delete the placeholder human and his house, and build the Cafe/Police Station in its place?



Ooh, I also wonder if this works, it would be annoying to have a neighbour smash in where they're not wanted...


----------



## AL64

Me too I want a huge garden in front of my house, with fountain, topiaries and bushes. I'll need to do something, because it seems people always have a villagers next to their house...and I need this place to stay clear.


----------



## Leonn

Do you get to actually customize your person at the beginning this time, or is it randomized again?


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's once again based on questions ^^


----------



## Leonn

never knew that it was based on questions, do you got a link for me to use by chance?


----------



## Punchyleaf

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide

There you go ^^


----------



## ThatACfan

What's the size of the town compared to GameCube, Wild world and city folk in terms of acres or some other measurement that would give me a good idea of how they compare. Also, Did they add a more dialog for the npc's? because I got tired of multiple repeats when talking to villagers in the previous games.


----------



## Leonn

Loviechu said:


> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide
> 
> There you go ^^


 Thanks yous much


----------



## laceydearie

I saw this: https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=KYz9rDUo3vebxbGASXn732h172pGpWtDqFg3YOcCgQo On the twitter of a NL Japan blogger I follow. I know the UK is having a promotion to get NL free, but is the US? She did say info coming.

Edit: The promotion for interested UKers. (http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-3DS-So-Many-Games-Promotion/Overview/Overview-750393.html)


----------



## Justin

laceydearie said:


> I saw this: https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=KYz9rDUo3vebxbGASXn732h172pGpWtDqFg3YOcCgQo On the twitter of a NL Japan blogger I follow. I know the UK is having a promotion to get NL free, but is the US? She did say info coming.
> 
> Edit: The promotion for interested UKers. (http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-3DS-So-Many-Games-Promotion/Overview/Overview-750393.html)



Those are two different things. What you're seeing in that twitter picture is an early copy being downloaded as they were sent out today.


----------



## laceydearie

Thank you Justin! I won't be complaining much, as I'll wait as the jealous child in the corner. Soon 37 more days..


----------



## New leaf 180

Is there a hair guide is the guide book?


----------



## Lotus

New leaf 180 said:


> Is there a hair guide is the guide book?


I had my Japanese copy of the guide & it has the hair guide, so it must be on the Prima one


----------



## Mikey

How does connecting with others work? Obviously there will be friends-lists so you can visit other towns but it there a way to play with just random people? Someone told me that you can unlock a feature on the island that allows you to play with others on the island? Is that true? Can you chat/trade with them? Or play games with them? Is connecting with other people on the island selected randomly? How does this work?

Sorry for all the questions, but I don't want to go back and reread 175 pages of information. Any helps appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JCnator

If you purchase a pass for Tortimer Club (costs about 40 medals), you can play with randomly selected players from every corner of the world. Tortimer Club works almost like the southern Island with your friends. While you can't trade every item, you can add them, so they you can meet them in your/their town.


----------



## Mikey

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you purchase a pass for Tortimer Club (costs about 40 medals), you can play with randomly selected players from every corner of the world. Tortimer Club works almost like the southern Island with your friends. While you can't trade every item, you can add them, so they you can meet them in your/their town.



Awesome! And thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Fennec

I saw in the Part 55 Lin and Ko that the Patchwork series can be recolored through Re-Tail. Does anybody know what colorschemes you can recolor the series to? Thank you.


----------



## Zaydin

So, I have a question about how the QR codes are going to work for sharing patterns; once I've unlocked the function at the Able Sisters, can I just save images of QR codes to my computer and scan them off my monitor with my 3DS, or will I have to print them? I've been having a hard time finding concrete information on how that would work, and just want to double check.


----------



## WeiMoote

Zaydin said:


> So, I have a question about how the QR codes are going to work for sharing patterns; once I've unlocked the function at the Able Sisters, can I just save images of QR codes to my computer and scan them off my monitor with my 3DS, or will I have to print them? I've been having a hard time finding concrete information on how that would work, and just want to double check.



You can still scan them from the computer monitor.


----------



## Peoki

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, can other characters aside from the Mayor receive requests for community projects? I'm leaning more towards 'No' but one can wish.


----------



## Cardbored

Stupid question but can you put community projects on the beach? I think it's weird for the lighthouse to be on the edge of a cliff...


----------



## Jake

no you can't


----------



## bootie101

Peoki said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before, can other characters aside from the Mayor receive requests for community projects? I'm leaning more towards 'No' but one can wish.



I asked this the other day but I don't think anyone knows.. I have experimented with my other characters but so far the mayor ony gets them.. It might be possible but I don't play my other characters enough to really know and not knowing Japanese doesn't help me. Sorry I can't answer


----------



## Tavi

Fennec said:


> I saw in the Part 55 Lin and Ko that the Patchwork series can be recolored through Re-Tail. Does anybody know what colorschemes you can recolor the series to? Thank you.



Green, Beige, Red, Warm Colorful, British. I can take pictures of each if you'd like as well!


----------



## oath2order

Cardbored said:


> Stupid question but can you put community projects on the beach? I think it's weird for the lighthouse to be on the edge of a cliff...



Actually, lighthouses tend to be on cliffs. Most structures shouldn't be built on a beach because sand gets washed away.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Has anyone seen what a thunderstorm is like in this game yet? I know it really isn't that season yet in-game, but there may have been people who have time travelled. I was just wondering, because in the past games, they were really cool to just listen to and play in. Or sitting in your house and seeing it light up from a flash of lightning. I wonder what it'll be like in this game. Like visual wise.


----------



## AL64

I just saw the new english video from josh and I was wondering...and it's a huge thing to me :
Doesn't Tom Nook show you a preview when you choose your house location, like Isabelle does with community project ? It seems he doesn't...


----------



## Superpenguin

AL64 said:


> I just saw the new english video from josh and I was wondering...and it's a huge thing to me :
> Doesn't Tom Nook show you a preview when you choose your house location, like Isabelle does with community project ? It seems he doesn't...



Tom Nook does show you a preview. Josh just usually edits trivial stuff like that out.


----------



## Coni

I'm sorry if what I'm about to ask have been already asked, but this thread is infinite :c 

My question is about the multiplayer system. I was wondering if I will be able to see the other character in real life time, for example if I want to visit your town and you are fishing at that moment, will I be able to found you fishing and surprise you or am I dreaming too much here? 

Sorry New Leaf will be my first Animal crossing and Im super excited thanks to my friend so I wanted to know more in depth about the multiplayer because Ill play with them n_nU


----------



## Justin

Coni said:


> I'm sorry if what I'm about to ask have been already asked, but this thread is infinite :c
> 
> My question is about the multiplayer system. I was wondering if I will be able to see the other character in real life time, for example if I want to visit your town and you are fishing at that moment, will I be able to found you fishing and surprise you or am I dreaming too much here?
> 
> Sorry New Leaf will be my first Animal crossing and Im super excited thanks to my friend so I wanted to know more in depth about the multiplayer because Ill play with them n_nU



They need to open their gate and it will tell them when your arrive in their town so it can't be a surprise. But it's real time, yeah. You can fish with them.


----------



## Coni

Justin said:


> They need to open their gate and it will tell them when your arrive in their town so it can't be a surprise. But it's real time, yeah. You can fish with them.



Oh thank you, now Im even more excited haha. By the way, your blog is very useful, I've been reading it a lot today


----------



## Fennec

Tavi said:


> Green, Beige, Red, Warm Colorful, British. I can take pictures of each if you'd like as well!



I would love that! Thank you!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Coni said:


> I'm sorry if what I'm about to ask have been already asked, but this thread is infinite :c
> 
> My question is about the multiplayer system. I was wondering if I will be able to see the other character in real life time, for example if I want to visit your town and you are fishing at that moment, will I be able to found you fishing and surprise you or am I dreaming too much here?
> 
> Sorry New Leaf will be my first Animal crossing and Im super excited thanks to my friend so I wanted to know more in depth about the multiplayer because Ill play with them n_nU



You will love this game. It's always nice to see newbies to the series! You will enjoy the game a lot more than most of us because you will be discovering SO many things as you play.


----------



## Coni

JimmyJacobAC said:


> You will love this game. It's always nice to see newbies to the series! You will enjoy the game a lot more than most of us because you will be discovering SO many things as you play.



Yes, I think Im going to love it and get badly obsessed XD. I never heard of the game before because I didnt have the gamecube neither the Wii, and a friend of mine talk about it like it was so obvious I was going to play it and he was so stunned I didnt know the game! After that I can stop seeing the promo videos, the music is also so lovely! 
Also for that reason Im not watching fan videos, or threads that may contain spoilers for me because I want to discover them myself.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

QUESTION: can people with JO wifi with NL? Like will i be able to transfer items from my JO to a person who has NL?


----------



## WeiMoote

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> QUESTION: can people with JO wifi with NL? Like will i be able to transfer items from my JO to a person who has NL?



Or course. Linandko managed to get stuff from their friend from the Korean version.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

WeiMoote said:


> Or course. Linandko managed to get stuff from their friend from the Korean version.



well crud...


----------



## Rafflesia

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> well crud...



silly


----------



## Mint

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> well crud...



Liquefy has opened his Korean town for all of us with the JP version a few times and it has always worked.  Keep a look out in the Train Station thread for future postings. If the Korean version can connect with the JP version, then all other versions can too.


----------



## Majora999

About the Setsuban beans, are they permanent? Like, would they ever run out if you use them too much?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Mint said:


> Liquefy has opened his Korean town for all of us with the JP version a few times and it has always worked.  Keep a look out in the Train Station thread for future postings. If the Korean version can connect with the JP version, then all other versions can too.



when visiting a different regioned town, will names of items be translated if you give them to that person?
Say I give someone with NL one of my items from the Japanese verion, will that item be translated into english for them?


----------



## Rafflesia

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> when visiting a different regioned town, will names of items be translated if you give them to that person?
> Say I give someone with NL one of my items from the Japanese verion, will that item be translated into english for them?


Yep.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Rafflesia said:


> Yep.



well that helps a whole lot, thanks!!


----------



## Takoyaki

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Has anyone seen what a thunderstorm is like in this game yet? I know it really isn't that season yet in-game, but there may have been people who have time travelled. I was just wondering, because in the past games, they were really cool to just listen to and play in. Or sitting in your house and seeing it light up from a flash of lightning. I wonder what it'll be like in this game. Like visual wise.


I have experience this once, I don't time travel but in April my town was raining a lot. You can see flashes of light as you walk around town. I don't remember if I could see it from my house though, only that there was a lot of dark clouds and heavy rain lol.


----------



## Birdy

For those of you who have an XL and the japanese version, is there any impact on the game play, does it look as good as playing it on a normal 3ds. Wondering if im going to get the special XL. 
I know some of the older games dont look as good on the xl, but i think the newer ones look a lot better.
I dont want to get the XL and then be distracted by pixlelyness if its noticeable.


----------



## Tavi

Fennec said:


> I would love that! Thank you!





Here you are! 
Green, Beige, Red, Warm Colorful and British Patchwork remakes in that order!


----------



## Jake

does anyone know the name of the dollcase item in the back ground?











EDIT:

nvm found it


----------



## Lotus

Can someone tell me what is exactly Happy Room Academy & is it different in New Leaf?


----------



## TomoEGoto

Tavi said:


> View attachment 3505
> Here you are!
> Green, Beige, Red, Warm Colorful and British Patchwork remakes in that order!



I like the last one on the right side...
Reminds me of a patchwork in a good way.


----------



## Stargirl

PapaNer said:


> Are there still thunderstorms?


Yes, if this hasn't already been answered.


----------



## Stargirl

Lotus said:


> Can someone tell me what is exactly Happy Room Academy & is it different in New Leaf?


The Happy Room Academy is a room-decor rating business run by Lyle. When you're not around, they go into your house and rate your rooms with points. The more points you get, the better your score is. You can add points to your score by using Nook's Spotlight items in your rooms, having a complete theme  in a room, or using Feng Shui. 
It's the same as Wild World, where you only receive letters from them. There's no "model room", like City Folk.


----------



## TomoEGoto

Although it didn't really do much in terms of game play. Just sort of made it a task to perfect the house as much as possible to get some rewards such as models of buildings such as houses and if I remembered correctly one of them was Nook's stores. It's all optional though, if you want to, you can look up guides on how to make your house perfect.

http://accf.wikispaces.com/HRA


----------



## Lotus

How should I wake Cyrus up from sleeping?


----------



## WeiMoote

Lotus said:


> How should I wake Cyrus up from sleeping?



You have to be in town for 7 days, had sold over 100,000 items to Reese, and have a lot of stuff in your catalog.


----------



## Natalia's Leaves

sell 100,000 bells worth of items ^


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's 100 items in your catalog, I think.


----------



## Fame

in my guide i have it translated as:
- wait 7 days
- sell 100k worth of items to reese
- have 100 pieces of furniture and 50 clothing items in catalogue


----------



## anothergc

Lotus said:


> How should I wake Cyrus up from sleeping?



1.Live at least 7 days in your village.
2.Sell at least 10,000 bells goods to his wife.
3.Own at least 50 kind of furniture and at least 10 kind of clothes in your catalog.

This is the Jap ver. Maybe a little help to you.
If any problem, just ask for help.


----------



## Officer Berri

Tavi said:


> View attachment 3505
> Here you are!
> Green, Beige, Red, Warm Colorful and British Patchwork remakes in that order!



Oooh the patchwork series looks wonderful in green!  Its a shame there's no blue version though... that would look lovely as well!


----------



## Lotus

How can I get rich fast?


----------



## Mint

Lotus said:


> How can I get rich fast?



Go to the island at night once you have it. You can easily make 300,000+ a trip if you only go after sharks and the palm tree beetles.


----------



## Cardbored

Lotus said:


> How should I wake Cyrus up from sleeping?



Yell "Wake Up!" as loud as you can at your 3DS


----------



## AL64

What about the letters you write to the villagers. On GCN they used to show it to human visitors and I like this feature. Is it still in New Leaf ? i tought that Nintendon't wouldn't do this since it's online and they want to protect the children.
I hope the feature is available in New Leaf, cause I love sending them letters, sometimes they're fun, and rated E for everyone


----------



## anothergc

Lotus said:


> How can I get rich fast?



Do not sleep after 12:00 a.m each Sunday, and you can meet one pig grandma appeares random in your village, just stop her and buy all the stock as possible as you can, and choose one day to sell all of them at a VERY HIGH price(stongly recommend over 500 bells/stock)

few weeks passed, your savings can become a very cooooooool number


----------



## anothergc

AL64 said:


> What about the letters you write to the villagers. On GCN they used to show it to human visitors and I like this feature. Is it still in New Leaf ? i tought that Nintendon't wouldn't do this since it's online and they want to protect the children.
> I hope the feature is available in New Leaf, cause I love sending them letters, sometimes they're fun, and rated E for everyone



Yes, he/she will show the first letter to you, remember write carefully your first letter to any villager. Only this letter will be showed.


----------



## Superpenguin

anothergc said:


> Do not sleep after 12:00 a.m each Sunday, and you can meet one pig grandma appeares random in your village, just stop her and buy all the stock as possible as you can, and choose one day to sell all of them at a VERY HIGH price(stongly recommend over 500 bells/stock)
> 
> few weeks passed, your savings can become a very cooooooool number



In case you were confused by this(like I was at first), they were talking about the Stalk Market where you buy turnips for Joan each Sunday and then sell them for profit and having friends can really help as they'll have different prices.


----------



## Superpenguin

When you add your best friends, does it show you all your friends that have New Leaf, or does it show all your friends and you just have to know which of them play? ...and if it does show all your friends that play New Leaf, do you have to visit their town or have them visit yours beforehand?


----------



## TomoEGoto

Hm, but in a way you can also make more Bells by having that ordinance instilled (the one where things are more to buy and sell) but if you want to change it to any other it's 20K a change and a day for it to go into effect (unless I am mistaken).


----------



## Cevan

What time does Nook's housing store close?


----------



## AL64

oh thanks anothergc. I'm a bit disappointed it's only one letter  
They why should I try to write good letters to them after the first one, there's no motivation. Sad


----------



## Majora999

Majora999 said:


> About the Setsuban beans, are they permanent? Like, would they ever run out if you use them too much?



I'd like to restate this question. Sorry for the double post, I'm just really curious.


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> What time does Nook's housing store close?


8 pm.

Setsubun beans- mine have never run out.


----------



## Superpenguin

AL64 said:


> oh thanks anothergc. I'm a bit disappointed it's only one letter
> They why should I try to write good letters to them after the first one, there's no motivation. Sad



In previous games animals would show me letters that were sent by a human player just a few days ago, it's not just one letter. I think anothergc was just referring to when you had to send out a letter as a task to Nook that animal showed it to you...I don't know, but it's not just the single first letter, it's every letter. That's why the animals warn you to "make a good impression in what you write" because they are very socially active and will show it spontaneously to anybody.


----------



## Majora999

Mint said:


> 8 pm.
> 
> Setsubun beans- mine have never run out.



*Captain Falcon voice* HYUSH!! I love those things, a shame the next Setsuban is so far away. Maybe I can buy some off a Japanese player.


----------



## Tommytulip

I haven't read this whole thread so sorry if this has already been asked, but in New Leaf when you lay down a pattern on the ground and then you go and edit it, will it change the pattern that was on the ground to the edited version like in old animal crossings? Is it the same for that community project that lets you have a picture taking face cutout thing? Thanks


----------



## Mint

Tommytulip said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so sorry if this has already been asked, but in New Leaf when you lay down a pattern on the ground and then you go and edit it, will it change the pattern that was on the ground to the edited version like in old animal crossings? Is it the same for that community project that lets you have a picture taking face cutout thing? Thanks



Yes, the pattern on the ground will change if it's edited.  For the community project - I'm not sure. :c I haven't built one.


----------



## Tavi

Tommytulip said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so sorry if this has already been asked, but in New Leaf when you lay down a pattern on the ground and then you go and edit it, will it change the pattern that was on the ground to the edited version like in old animal crossings? Is it the same for that community project that lets you have a picture taking face cutout thing? Thanks



Anything that has a Pattern on it will be automatically changed if you overwrite it. This includes remade furniture so i figure the picture board would change as well. 
Patterns are basically set textures, so they won't stay the same if you change them because of the way textures work in general. (I've done a bit of 3D modeling in the past, it's fun to know how it works :3)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Really? That's odd. Could've sworn the cloth remade in furniture stays that way, whether you change the pattern or not. Same with sign boards and the cutouts.
Maybe I read or was told wrong. Can't remember if I asked Zen or saw it elsewhere.


----------



## Tavi

I recently put some remakes with patterns up in my shop because I couldn't drop them on the ground (they turn into yellow leaves instead of red). Found out I can't drop them on the ground _because_ they have patterns attached to them, and the second character had to copy that pattern into their Designs or it would lose the pattern on the furniture when they bought it.

So the color part of the remake will stay but the pattern won't if it's on copied because it doesn't know where to pull the texture from because it doesn't exist anymore, if that makes sense. 

Honestly, I'm not sure how the cutouts work. I don't have one setup in my town, but just thinkin' how patterns works for everything else I assume it's the same case.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Weird question. Is there a history or something for the dream addresses that you visit that shows the last 10 or something like that? Or a way to mark a certain number of dream addresses as favorites or something so you can return easily without writing down the number?


----------



## Aerio

Sorry if this has been asked already, but I have a question regarding the starter questions~
I know that they determine what type of face you'll have, but what about the hair? I heard that on earlier games, the hair was random, or at least, that's what I've gathered. I'm not entirely sure.. This will be my first Animal Crossing so i'm clueless, sorry D;


----------



## Punchyleaf

The hair is set for certain eye shapes. But most seem to have the same hair. I think it's only like 3-4 that have other hair, but even then, it's the less-than-desirable ones.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Has anyone seen what a thunderstorm is like in this game yet? I know it really isn't that season yet in-game, but there may have been people who have time travelled. I was just wondering, because in the past games, they were really cool to just listen to and play in. Or sitting in your house and seeing it light up from a flash of lightning. I wonder what it'll be like in this game. Like visual wise.



Well no one bothered to reply. Thanks everyone lol.

It doesn't really matter anymore though being that in WiiFolderJosh's latest New Leaf video, there was a thunderstorm, and the video itself pretty much answered my question.


----------



## Aerio

Loviechu said:


> The hair is set for certain eye shapes. But most seem to have the same hair. I think it's only like 3-4 that have other hair, but even then, it's the less-than-desirable ones.



Ooh, okay! Thank you for the quick reply~


----------



## anothergc

PaisleyMouse said:


> Weird question. Is there a history or something for the dream addresses that you visit that shows the last 10 or something like that? Or a way to mark a certain number of dream addresses as favorites or something so you can return easily without writing down the number?



sorry, I dont think there is something like that...

you need to type the 12 number each time or let the system random...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Does anyone happen to know how many different villagers are in NL? (ie City Folk had 210, WW had 148 I think)
I know I could go onto the wiki and count, but I haven't seen most new villagers and don't want to see them all.


----------



## anothergc

Jinglefruit said:


> Does anyone happen to know how many different villagers are in NL? (ie City Folk had 210, WW had 148 I think)
> I know I could go onto the wiki and count, but I haven't seen most new villagers and don't want to see them all.



333 villagers all


----------



## Tommytulip

Woah they've added a lot of villagers. I didn't even realize there were that many in the first place!


----------



## Superpenguin

Tommytulip said:


> Woah they've added a lot of villagers. I didn't even realize there were that many in the first place!



Some were brought back from GC as well.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

anothergc said:


> sorry, I dont think there is something like that...
> 
> you need to type the 12 number each time or let the system random...



Thanks


----------



## revika

Has anyone discerned whether the personality types share the same lines of convo like in WW and CF? And how expansive it may be?

For example: Preppy Villagers all share the same kind of dialogue pool while Snooty has another pool that they all get their dialogue from.


----------



## Jinglefruit

anothergc said:


> 333 villagers all



Thank you!
That's a ton of villagers. I've only seen about 30 new ones. 



revika said:


> Has anyone discerned whether the personality types share the same lines of convo like in WW and CF? And how expansive it may be?
> 
> For example: Preppy Villagers all share the same kind of dialogue pool while Snooty has another pool that they all get their dialogue from.



Same personality types always share pools. But CF added some specie specific things and I'm fairly certain there are a few exclusive phrases. As for how expansive the pools are I don't know, I hear it's better than WW and CF, and about the same as the GC.


----------



## anothergc

revika said:


> Has anyone discerned whether the personality types share the same lines of convo like in WW and CF? And how expansive it may be?
> 
> For example: Preppy Villagers all share the same kind of dialogue pool while Snooty has another pool that they all get their dialogue from.



Strongly recommend check it by yourself in the game. As I know, same personality villager always share the same conversation pattern(not just one, maybe more), although a little difference can be found, with each different villager.


----------



## anothergc

Jinglefruit said:


> Thank you!
> That's a ton of villagers. I've only seen about 30 new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Same personality types always share pools. But CF added some specie specific things and I'm fairly certain there are a few exclusive phrases. As for how expansive the pools are I don't know, I hear it's better than WW and CF, and about the same as the GC.



Yeah, a ton of villagers means a ton of work to do, like I spent about 2 months to collect all the pictures of 333 villagers and 7 addtional NPC's.


----------



## KarlaKGB

What's the name of this guy? I want him in my village so bad.


----------



## anothergc

KarlaKGB said:


> What's the name of this guy? I want him in my village so bad.





This guy? He is called BOBU in Japanese ver. Maybe I guess his name is Bob?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Oh hell I hope his name is Bob. He just has that Bob look


----------



## anothergc

KarlaKGB said:


> Oh hell I hope his name is Bob. He just has that Bob look



Wish you can meet him in your village. It is not a nice proportion to meet who you expect as a rate of 1/333.


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> What's the name of this guy? I want him in my village so bad.





anothergc said:


> View attachment 3560
> 
> This guy? He is called BOBU in Japanese ver. Maybe I guess his name is Bob?




Yes his Jp. name is 'Bobu' but in Japanese a 'u' sound at the end of the word is usually silent, so it does translate to Bob - but i'm 99% sure we already have a Bob (a cat?) so his name will be changed for the English version


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> Yes his Jp. name is 'Bobu' but in Japanese a 'u' sound at the end of the word is usually silent, so it does translate to Bob - but i'm 99% sure we already have a Bob (a cat?) so his name will be changed for the English version



If we don't have one already, it might end up being Bobby.
Seems like something they would do.


----------



## Jinglefruit

anothergc said:


> Yeah, a ton of villagers means a ton of work to do, like I spent about 2 months to collect all the pictures of 333 villagers and 7 addtional NPC's.



........ YOU COLLECTED ALL THEIR PICTURES?! 
Holy hell. It's taken me 8 years to get 50 in WW. xP


----------



## tigereyes86

Jinglefruit said:


> ........ YOU COLLECTED ALL THEIR PICTURES?!
> Holy hell. It's taken me 8 years to get 50 in WW. xP



Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## anothergc

Jinglefruit said:


> ........ YOU COLLECTED ALL THEIR PICTURES?!
> Holy hell. It's taken me 8 years to get 50 in WW. xP



8 years! You must really love this game.

You know, there are many crazy men in Japan. And, a trick can be used to get picture easily.

Very hard to collect all of them, but I enjoy the process.


----------



## Eirrinn

anothergc said:


> 8 years! You must really love this game.
> 
> You know, there are many crazy men in Japan. And, a trick can be used to get picture easily.
> 
> Very hard to collect all of them, but I enjoy the process.


haha I can just wonder! how is the japan version of the game like? do you like it so far? is it fun?


----------



## AL64

Any pictures of a natural path set up yet ? It's strange. For me it's like there isn't anymore. I like wear grass a lot cause I managed to understand it quickly and use it well on CF. Even on old japanese village's video on youtube I didn't see any for NL.

I have a simple question too. At some place there isn't grass. Like a small round without grass, that is like that since start. Can you add grass on it anyway even if there never was any ? I think there's too much area like this in the starting video I've seen.


----------



## anothergc

Eirrinn said:


> haha I can just wonder! how is the japan version of the game like? do you like it so far? is it fun?



We exchanged the pics and make new friends. I carefree play everyday, such as speaking to the villagers, play mini-game at the island.

Game for fun, not for prize. I enjoy the AC life everyday and I really love it.


----------



## anothergc

AL64 said:


> Any pictures of a natural path set up yet ? It's strange. For me it's like there isn't anymore. I like wear grass a lot cause I managed to understand it quickly and use it well on CF. Even on old japanese village's video on youtube I didn't see any for NL.
> 
> I have a simple question too. At some place there isn't grass. Like a small round without grass, that is like that since start. Can you add grass on it anyway even if there never was any ? I think there's too much area like this in the starting video I've seen.



A complex way maybe solve this problem.

You can design your act and stick to the ground. But very hard to fit surround.

Also one char can only design 10 acts.


----------



## Jinglefruit

anothergc said:


> 8 years! You must really love this game.
> 
> You know, there are many crazy men in Japan. And, a trick can be used to get picture easily.
> 
> Very hard to collect all of them, but I enjoy the process.



I _really_ love these games. Though I haven't played everyday, I don't play while at uni and generally just play in holidays. And I only got all those pictures because I have 2 copies of WW. xP

I'm guessing the trick involves TTing to a certain holiday. But you still would have needed to have had all of the villagers in your town at some point. Or have you been trading loads? And it only took you 2 months? That's still like 6 a day.


----------



## anothergc

Jinglefruit said:


> I _really_ love these games. Though I haven't played everyday, I don't play while at uni and generally just play in holidays. And I only got all those pictures because I have 2 copies of WW. xP
> 
> I'm guessing the trick involves TTing to a certain holiday. But you still would have needed to have had all of the villagers in your town at some point. Or have you been trading loads? And it only took you 2 months? That's still like 6 a day.



Yeah, there is also some forum like here in Japan and China, and we can communicate each other. Play mini-game of island together or trade something.

Although collected all pics, I still prefer to collect pics that is handed over by themselves and I am very happy when they do it.


----------



## Lotus

How to unlock the island?


----------



## anothergc

Lotus said:


> How to unlock the island?



Pay your deposit and first loan(10,000+39,800 bells), the next day(or next 2 days?), the old village mayor will wait you at the harbor, speak to him, and the next day, his grandson will always stay at that harbor, then you can always go to the island if you want.


----------



## Lotus

anothergc said:


> Pay your deposit and first loan(10,000+39,800 bells)



What are the 10,000 for & 39,800 for? Is the 39,800 for the house?

Sorry, so many questions


----------



## Mint

Lotus said:


> What are the 10,000 for & 39,800 for? Is the 39,800 for the house?
> 
> Sorry, so many questions


10,000 is paid to move out of your tent and into a house. 39,800 is when you start making the main room of the house bigger.


----------



## anothergc

Lotus said:


> What are the 10,000 for & 39,800 for? Is the 39,800 for the house?
> 
> Sorry, so many questions



By the way, after unlocked the island, you can play with other players all over the world, of course, Jan ver, US ver, Eur ver，South Korea ver, if you have taken 'one thing' at the island.


----------



## Bri

1. Is creating a town tune the same as it was in previous games? (i.e. the same notes with the same pitches, and the same amount of available notes)

2. Is there a town tune creator online? :I


----------



## Cevan

If Nook's Homes has a closing time, does he stay open the night you first arrive so you he can get you your tent? I heard from someone who got the game early that they didn't start playing until late into the night, and Nook told them he'd work out the amount the owe in the morning. Can anyone confirm this/does anyone have anymore information about this?


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> If Nook's Homes has a closing time, does he stay open the night you first arrive so you he can get you your tent? I heard from someone who got the game early that they didn't start playing until late into the night, and Nook told them he'd work out the amount the owe in the morning. Can anyone confirm this/does anyone have anymore information about this?



His shop probably stays open until you get your tent. Once you get your tent, it closes.


----------



## Cevan

Mint said:


> His shop probably stays open until you get your tent. Once you get your tent, it closes.



That's what I figured. It'd be strange arriving at your town and not being able to get a home set up until morning.


----------



## Birdy

Hey re Grass Day, does anyone know if you can get all the peices of furniture that you can only get by visiting another town in one town? If there is enough weeds, or can you only get one piece of furniture per town you visit? I know its random which one you get. So lets say i go to a friends town, they have loooots of weeds, can i keep picking them there and get all the furniture in that 1 town?
And does anyone know if its true that its going to be on different days? And what day for the UK/AUS?


----------



## anothergc

Birdy said:


> Hey re Grass Day, does anyone know if you can get all the peices of furniture that you can only get by visiting another town in one town? If there is enough weeds, or can you only get one piece of furniture per town you visit? I know its random which one you get. So lets say i go to a friends town, they have loooots of weeds, can i keep picking them there and get all the furniture in that 1 town?
> And does anyone know if its true that its going to be on different days? And what day for the UK/AUS?



Some funitures can be ordered after you picked up, but some of them can be only seen in your catalog.You have to collect them by yourself, like 'Gold Series' et.

EU and AU is a little late after US ver, about 5 days?


----------



## Lotus

6002 Blocks = ?.? GB


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's around 750(?) or so Megabytes, not even 1GB


----------



## Campy

I'm guessing the answer is no, but does anyone know if there's different holiday items for each year? Like, we've seen the Easter set for this year, would there be a different one in 2014?

I guess it would be near impossible to implement that in a game; for all we know we could be playing it until well in our 90s (unlikely, but still). But now that I think about it, it would be fun if they handed out different holiday items every year through DLC or something. At least for some holidays, for a few years.


----------



## Jake

Campy said:


> I'm guessing the answer is no, but does anyone know if there's different holiday items for each year? Like, we've seen the Easter set for this year, would there be a different one in 2014?
> 
> I guess it would be near impossible to implement that in a game; for all we know we could be playing it until well in our 90s (unlikely, but still). But now that I think about it, it would be fun if they handed out different holiday items every year through DLC or something. At least for some holidays, for a few years.



no the only thing that is different are the new years items but they repeat after 12 years


----------



## Campy

Jake. said:


> no the only thing that is different are the new years items but they repeat after 12 years


Oh! That's still more than I expected. Thanks!


----------



## anothergc

Campy said:


> I'm guessing the answer is no, but does anyone know if there's different holiday items for each year? Like, we've seen the Easter set for this year, would there be a different one in 2014?
> 
> I guess it would be near impossible to implement that in a game; for all we know we could be playing it until well in our 90s (unlikely, but still). But now that I think about it, it would be fun if they handed out different holiday items every year through DLC or something. At least for some holidays, for a few years.



Only one thing is different, I think, called Zodiac. You can recieve the different funiture of Zodiac from the secretary at New Year's Day.

It means, logically you should play for 12 years to collect all of them.


----------



## WeiMoote

anothergc said:


> Only one thing is different, I think, called Zodiac. You can recieve the different funiture of Zodiac from the secretary at New Year's Day.
> 
> It means, logically you should play for 12 years to collect all of them.



Heck, we would most likely be playing Animal Crossing for the 4DS by then...


----------



## Lotus

Loviechu said:


> It's around 750(?) or so Megabytes, not even 1GB



750MB?! Are you serious?! I thought it was a big game!!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Fire emblem is 8,000+ blocks (can't remember exact number) and Monster hunter 3 is 13,000 blocks, so ACNL is relatively small compared to those lol


----------



## oath2order

Is the first Town Ordinance free?


----------



## aikatears

oath2order said:


> Is the first Town Ordinance free?


I think so, to change you have to pay


----------



## oath2order

aikatears said:


> I think so, to change you have to pay



Awesome  Thank you!


----------



## WeiMoote

How do you unlock Leif's store? Sorry if this has been asked over 68 times...


----------



## anothergc

WeiMoote said:


> How do you unlock Leif's store? Sorry if this has been asked over 68 times...



Since you becomed mayor over 5 days, and, A+B+C>30 times.

A: Watering
B: Planting
C: Weed unplugging


----------



## Cevan

Does anyone know if the photo booth stays open 24/7?


----------



## laceydearie

Someone may or may not know this.. but I'll ask.
How soon does Gamestop call to inform you that the pre-order is ready for pickup? I know sometime during the day, but just curious as to how quickly I'll be able to pick up NL. I don't want to call the store that morning.. not until they haven't called me for two hours or something. I'm crazy, yep.


----------



## Datura

laceydearie said:


> Someone may or may not know this.. but I'll ask.
> How soon does Gamestop call to inform you that the pre-order is ready for pickup? I know sometime during the day, but just curious as to how quickly I'll be able to pick up NL. I don't want to call the store that morning.. not until they haven't called me for two hours or something. I'm crazy, yep.



You could find out when they usually get their Saturday deliveries! Then, just show up a little bit after and ask for it - if they are like GAME in the UK they will sort it out asap. Or they may get them on Friday and you can go first thing in the morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Haihappen

Lotus said:


> 750MB?! Are you serious?! I thought it was a big game!!



It is a big game. But that doesn't mean that it has to be big in storage.


----------



## Peoki

laceydearie said:


> Someone may or may not know this.. but I'll ask.
> How soon does Gamestop call to inform you that the pre-order is ready for pickup? I know sometime during the day, but just curious as to how quickly I'll be able to pick up NL. I don't want to call the store that morning.. not until they haven't called me for two hours or something. I'm crazy, yep.


You can go to the store on the morning of and tell them you're there to pick up your pre-order. Since New Leaf is releasing on a Sunday; they'll have copies in their inventory a couple days earlier, so it shouldn't be much of a problem if you go there around the time they open. I've had them call/send txt notifications between 10am-12pm (noon) in the past. 

Also, it's a good idea to check their website for stock availability before you leave- that way you'll know for sure if the location you're going to has received their batch.


----------



## laceydearie

Datura said:


> You could find out when they usually get their Saturday deliveries! Then, just show up a little bit after and ask for it - if they are like GAME in the UK they will sort it out asap. Or they may get them on Friday and you can go first thing in the morning. Fingers crossed!



Thank you for the advice! I'll probably call in the morning when they open and ask if I'm able to come get it right away or not. 



Peoki said:


> You can go to the store on the morning of and tell them you're there to pick up your pre-order. Since New Leaf is releasing on a Sunday; they'll have copies in their inventory a couple days earlier, so it shouldn't be much of a problem if you go there around the time they open. I've had them call/send txt notifications between 10am-12pm (noon) in the past.
> 
> Also, it's a good idea to check their website for stock availability before you leave- that way you'll know for sure if the location you're going to has received their batch.



I already paid off my pre-order and just need to go get it, actually. So I still plan on calling that morning and asking before I head over 30min - 1 hour or so later. 
Thank you both!


----------



## WeiMoote

Cevan said:


> Does anyone know if the photo booth stays open 24/7?



I think it does. The only time it's closed is at the start of the game/when you have someone over.


----------



## AL64

Hey guys, please, can you put a community project at 1 "block" near your house or does it have to be 2 "blocks". By blocks I mean a space. I'm sure you'll understand.  I want this statue in front of my house and I'm actually planning the surrounding of it :


Since I don't want to spam, thanks by advance, somebody always know the answer of my questions


----------



## Cevan

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered before, but with the new special slots for all the insects and sea creatures you catch, what exactly are they for? Do the creatures you catch immediately go there rather than your normal inventory, or are those slots used to show your biggest catches and how many of each creature you've caught?



WeiMoote said:


> I think it does. The only time it's closed is at the start of the game/when you have someone over.



Thanks very much! I'll be getting New Leaf midnight on the eShop when it comes out, and after I get my tent set up I'd like to try and do a bunch of things that night to save time in the morning, snapping my photo for my ID card being one of them.


----------



## WeiMoote

@ Cevan: Sorry if this has already been asked and answered before, but with the new special slots for all the insects and sea creatures you catch, what exactly are they for? Do the creatures you catch immediately go there rather than your normal inventory, or are those slots used to show your biggest catches and how many of each creature you've caught?


I think any bugs/fish you catch go into your inventory. The slots are there to show what you caught, and if you catch them all... I won't spoil it, though.


----------



## Cevan

WeiMoote said:


> I think any bugs/fish you catch go into your inventory. The slots are there to show what you caught, and if you catch them all... I won't spoil it, though.



Ah ok, thought so. Thanks!


----------



## PaisleyMouse

anothergc said:


> Yeah, a ton of villagers means a ton of work to do, like I spent about 2 months to collect all the pictures of 333 villagers and 7 addtional NPC's.



Wow! You've collected all the pictures! Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Majora999

How often does Gracie show up in your town? I really want her Sweets Series, so I have to get T&T Emporium before Fall.


----------



## Cevan

Majora999 said:


> How often does Gracie show up in your town? I really want her Sweets Series, so I have to get T&T Emporium before Fall.



Not sure how often, but as far as when she shows up, she can show up randomly from Monday to Saturday, from 6 AM to 12 AM. However, I'm fairly certain you'll need to get T&T Emporium if you wish to buy things from her. I'm pretty sure the only purpose she serves when she's in your town before you get the emporium is to do a fashion check. Unless I've been misinformed, she'll only give you some new clothes if you succeed her check.


----------



## Majora999

Cevan said:


> Not sure how often, but as far as when she shows up, she can show up randomly from Monday to Saturday, from 6 AM to 12 AM. However, I'm fairly certain you'll need to get T&T Emporium if you wish to buy things from her. I'm pretty sure the only purpose she serves when she's in your town before you get the emporium is to do a fashion check. Unless I've been misinformed, she'll only give you some new clothes if you succeed her check.



Oh I know, I just needed the when she shows up, probably should've worded it better, thanks! As for the Emporium, I only mentioned it because you can't actually GET the Emporium until you pass her inspection 4 times.

Anyway, it sounds like I'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> Not sure how often, but as far as when she shows up, she can show up randomly from Monday to Saturday, from 6 AM to 12 AM. However, I'm fairly certain you'll need to get T&T Emporium if you wish to buy things from her. I'm pretty sure the only purpose she serves when she's in your town before you get the emporium is to do a fashion check. Unless I've been misinformed, she'll only give you some new clothes if you succeed her check.



You can get furniture too if you pass the fashion check. I think clothes are given to the player if they barely passed the fashion check. ^^;


----------



## Cevan

How long does it usually take before you get 100% on your mayor progress thing and can officially take office?



Mint said:


> You can get furniture too if you pass the fashion check. I think clothes are given to the player if they barely passed the fashion check. ^^;



Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> How long does it usually take before you get 100% on your mayor progress thing and can officially take office?


Depends on the person and how much effort they put into getting the 100%. It could take 2 days or much longer.


----------



## Cevan

Mint said:


> Depends on the person and how much effort they put into getting the 100%. It can take 2 days or more than that.



Alright. I plan to put lots of time and effort into becoming mayor officially once I get the game, so you're saying it could only take a couple days to accomplish?


----------



## laceydearie

Cevan said:


> How long does it usually take before you get 100% on your mayor progress thing and can officially take office?



I've read some people took one day (Barely), usually two days. Jennifer over at Sosotris.com talked about it, along with information on how to get points here: http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> Alright. I plan to put lots of time and effort into becoming mayor officially once I get the game, so you're saying it could only take a couple days to accomplish?



I got my 100% in two days.  Harass the villagers until they give you things to do - 3 points each time.


----------



## Cevan

laceydearie said:


> I've read some people took one day (Barely), usually two days. Jennifer over at Sosotris.com talked about it, along with information on how to get points here: http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information



Thanks very much for this! This will definitely come in handy.



Mint said:


> I got my 100% in two days.  Harass the villagers until they give you things to do - 3 points each time.



Alright, thanks very much! I'd like to try and get my official mayor status quickly so I can get my night owl ordinance in place.


----------



## laceydearie

Cevan said:


> Thanks very much for this! This will definitely come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, thanks very much! I'd like to try and get my official mayor status quickly so I can get my night owl ordinance in place.



Note this, Jennifer did say that Isabelle took about one day minimum to allow her to start community projects.


----------



## Tommytulip

In New Leaf, do crazy Redd and the fortune teller show up in town one day a week? Is Gracie once a week too, or is it random visits like Wendell and Pascal?

Edit: Second question, if you buy and authentic item from Redd, will he ever sell an authentic version of that item again? Like one for the museum and one for you house?


----------



## anothergc

Tommytulip said:


> In New Leaf, do crazy Redd and the fortune teller show up in town one day a week? Is Gracie once a week too, or is it random visits like Wendell and Pascal?



Gernarally, they do, but I have the expierence that they come again after two weeks.

And, one of my friend told me that Gracie doesnt come over a month in his village...


----------



## Superpenguin

Tommytulip said:


> In New Leaf, do crazy Redd and the fortune teller show up in town one day a week? Is Gracie once a week too, or is it random visits like Wendell and Pascal?
> 
> Edit: Second question, if you buy and authentic item from Redd, will he ever sell an authentic version of that item again? Like one for the museum and one for you house?



Redd and Katrina, I believe, just come at random days. Gracie will only start appearing once you get the Nook expansion before the T&T Emporium since you will need to pass four fashion checks from her. Wendell is now in dreams to hand out patterns and pascal will appear whenever you catch a scallop so they are no longer random visitors.

Redd will sell authentic versions even after they are donated, as odd as that sounds it's true. 

Personally, Redd's shop is one of the most humorous things in game, I mean he sells paintings that are hung up in museums. Thief!


----------



## Cevan

Superpenguin said:


> Personally, Redd's shop is one of the most humorous things in game, I mean he sells paintings that are hung up in museums. Thief!



What's funny is in Wild World, one of the questions Lyle may ask you (during Wild World, Lyle was an insurance salesman, and some of the villagers would even talk about a scamming salesman, meaning Lyle) is what day you think Redd will show up in your town. Redd will actually end up coming to your town on the day you said, however Redd denies any relation to Lyle. Both of them seemed to be crooks in cahoots during this time.


----------



## Tommytulip

Yeah, Redd has always been so shady but in a funny and charming way, oddly enough. It is weird that he sells authentic art after you already have it, but I suppose it's better than only being able to buy fakes once you got the real version.
So if you catch a scallop Pascal will just show up in town? Like immediately after?


----------



## Mint

Tommytulip said:


> Yeah, Redd has always been so shady but in a funny and charming way, oddly enough. It is weird that he sells authentic art after you already have it, but I suppose it's better than only being able to buy fakes once you got the real version.
> So if you catch a scallop Pascal will just show up in town? Like immediately after?


No, Pascal will pop up in the water next to you and will trade an item for the scallop. I believe he only shows up once per day.


----------



## Superpenguin

Tommytulip said:


> So if you catch a scallop Pascal will just show up in town? Like immediately after?



If your pockets are full, he won't show up. I've only seen a few videos/GIFs with people catching scallops and in every one, Pascal pops his head out of the water and then he'll attempt to trade you some Pirate furniture for it. Just remember the scallop is also needed for the museum collection.

NINJA'D


----------



## ajpri

Cevan said:


> What's funny is in Wild World, one of the questions Lyle may ask you (during Wild World, Lyle was an insurance salesman, and some of the villagers would even talk about a scamming salesman, meaning Lyle) is what day you think Redd will show up in your town. Redd will actually end up coming to your town on the day you said, however Redd denies any relation to Lyle. Both of them seemed to be crooks in cahoots during this time.



It's all part of that big "operation"  betweeen Lyle and Redd.


----------



## Cevan

ajpri said:


> It's all part of that big "operation"  betweeen Lyle and Redd.



I'm really hoping we get to see Lyle and Redd involved in some more illegal dealings together in future AC games.


----------



## Birdy

With bamboo, is it the new seeds that randomly spawn what you sell for bells or is it another part?


----------



## JCnator

You must first plant a bamboo in order for the other seeds to spawn. The very first may be given by a villager, or bought from T&T Emporium. Each day, a bamboo tree may spawn one seed that can be dug up. Leave it there or attempt burying them again, and it'll grow as a bamboo tree. Like the fruits, seeds can be stacked up to 9 per basket. Each seed worth 600 bells, making it a nice way to rack up some nice bells, but nothing beats planting a massive amount of perfect fruit trees.


----------



## Mint

I think it's every other day a bamboo sprout appears. It's definitely not everyday.


----------



## Cevan

For your 100 points mayor thing, is changing your town tune required, or is it optional?


----------



## aikatears

oath2order said:


> Is the first Town Ordinance free?



I just read Jeff blog for today and it seems the first time you have to pay but need to check.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I thought the first time was free and then every time after that is 20,000 bells.


----------



## Mint

I don't remember it ever being free. .__. I paid 20,000 for my first ordinance.


----------



## Takoyaki

Tommytulip said:


> So if you catch a scallop Pascal will just show up in town? Like immediately after?


Just adding onto what the others have said, when you catch the scallop he will appear behind you & then will talk to you if you want to trade for an item. He'll also have one of this wacky messages lol. 






Mint said:


> I don't remember it ever being free. .__. I paid 20,000 for my first ordinance.



I also had to pay for it.


----------



## Jamie

Takoyaki said:


> Just adding onto what the others have said, when you catch the scallop he will appear behind you & then will talk to you if you want to trade for an item. He'll also have one of this wacky messages lol.



Does that sound creepy when paired with that image to anyone else, or just me? XD


----------



## Batsu

That is hilariously creepy. I love Pascal.


----------



## AL64

AL64 said:


> Hey guys, please, can you put a community project at 1 "block" near your house or does it have to be 2 "blocks". By blocks I mean a space. I'm sure you'll understand.  I want this statue in front of my house and I'm actually planning the surrounding of it :
> View attachment 3596
> Since I don't want to spam, thanks by advance, somebody always know the answer of my questions


A lot of people asked question, and mine was forgotten. I'm sure one of you know the answer. ^^


----------



## anothergc

AL64 said:


> A lot of people asked question, and mine was forgotten. I'm sure one of you know the answer. ^^



At least 2 blocks.

Any public poject has an additional cycle of 1 block besides his size.


----------



## Lotus

Can I kick out any visitor? Like if I'm playing with my brother can I kick him out of my town?


----------



## JCnator

There's a few ways to kick out any visitor.

- By ending party (the first option that appears after you pressed START or SELECT). Be aware that any damage that was done prior to that is saved
- By powering off your system. It can take a while to get back online, though.
- Switching the wireless slider to deactivate wireless communication. It's the fastest way to reconnect online after kicking everybody out. The game will send you back near your train station if this occurs.


----------



## Lotus

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> ending party (the first option that appears after you pressed START or SELECT).



I didn't know that I can end the party?! That's awesome

So once I press this option they will all be disconnected?!


----------



## Mint

Lotus said:


> I didn't know that I can end the party?! That's awesome
> 
> So once I press this option they will all be disconnected?!



The game will be saved and all other players will be sent back to their towns. Any damage they have caused will be saved if you use this option.

They will not be disconnected. Disconnected is when the connection fails.


----------



## Cevan

When watching Dr. Shrunk's performances and learnin an emotion each time from them, do you earn emotions in the same order all the time? As in, is there a predetermined order your learn emotions/actions in?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cevan said:


> When watching Dr. Shrunk's performances and learnin an emotion each time from them, do you earn emotions in the same order all the time? As in, is there a predetermined order your learn emotions/actions in?



It's random, but the Shrunk Dance is always last.


----------



## StiX

If you streetpass with multiple people every day, will they stack in the streetpass Area or will their houses update?

for example, I live with 3 other future ACNL players and we would streetpass everyday, will my streetpass plaza(?) eventually fill up with clones or will their houses update every day?

thanks!


----------



## Punchyleaf

It gets updated each time


----------



## runekey

Okay guys, sorry if this has been asked before, but is the max number of people that can visit your town still 4, or did they raise it?


----------



## Leonn

I believe it remains 4


----------



## Superpenguin

runekey said:


> Okay guys, sorry if this has been asked before, but is the max number of people that can visit your town still 4, or did they raise it?



It's 3.


----------



## Punchyleaf

So it's just you and 3 visitors? Hmm, I wonder which 3 I'll have at once lol


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> So it's just you and 3 visitors? Hmm, I wonder which 3 I'll have at once lol



You don't really decide that unless you only have three best friends though. :'D


----------



## Punchyleaf

I actually will decide it, since I'll have only about 3-5 best friends registered  everyone else will have to just wait until my gates are open. And even then, I have to prune out my lists from people who I don't want to play with. There's a good.. 20-30 people to delete that I'm not going to play with due to lack of interaction


----------



## Cevan

The post office is open 24/7, correct?

And another question: If you earn some of the medallion things on the island but don't spend them on your current visit, you'll still have the same amount the next time you come back to the island, correct?


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> The post office is open 24/7, correct?
> 
> And another question: If you earn some of the medallion things on the island but don't spend them on your current visit, you'll still have the same amount the next time you come back to the island, correct?


Pretty sure post office is open 24/7; I haven't seen it close.

Yes, you will still retain your island medals on your next visit if you don't spend them.


----------



## Nooblord

Are permanent community projects, like the cafe and police station, included in the 30 project limit?


----------



## Sora

Nooblord said:


> Are permanent community projects, like the cafe and police station, included in the 30 project limit?



No the cafe and police station are not included in the final total. The total only applies to projects that can be destroyed.


----------



## erin49215

Sorry if this has been asked, but I don't feel like reading through nearly 200 pages: can you swim to the island from your town? It seems like you would be able to, but at the same time, why would anyone pay 1,000 bells to take the boat with Kapp'n if that were true? Thanks!


----------



## Punchyleaf

No, you can not. There's a barrier a distance around your town you can't bypass


----------



## erin49215

Loviechu said:


> No, you can not. There's a barrier a distance around your town you can't bypass




Okay, thanks! I figured that you wouldn't be able to. I don't mind, I like Kapp'n's shanties!


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Yeah, I look forward to Kappn's shanties in English! My question is, is the Reset Center one of the community projects that can be destroyed later? It would be cool to get Resetti's picture, but I don't know if I want the manhole in my town forever.


----------



## Peoki

SFFRulesOK said:


> Yeah, I look forward to Kappn's shanties in English! My question is, is the Reset Center one of the community projects that can be destroyed later? It would be cool to get Resetti's picture, but I don't know if I want the manhole in my town forever.


The Resetti Surveillance Center cannot be demolished after it's been built. 
hide it somewhere that's unnoticeable.


----------



## Octavia

Seeing how you can get Resetti's picture, is it possible to get Isabelle's picture?


----------



## PapaNer

how many points are needed for the community projects to start?  and is there a list of how many points you get for certain tasks?


----------



## Biggles

Hi everyone
I'm very new to 3ds and how adding friends works. Can anyone share how to do it. My friend code is this 1676-3789-2280 and my name is mike
Thanks in advance 
Mike


----------



## Dalie

PapaNer said:


> how many points are needed for the community projects to start?  and is there a list of how many points you get for certain tasks?


Here is a list of how many mayor points you get for the tasks. It takes 100 points to start your duties as a mayor so it means lots of talking to villagers and watering flowers before you get that many.

A question about those points: 
- Does anybody know how long does it actually take to get those 100 points?


----------



## oath2order

Dalie said:


> Here is a list of how many mayor points you get for the tasks. It takes 100 points to start your duties as a mayor so it means lots of talking to villagers and watering flowers before you get that many.
> 
> A question about those points:
> - Does anybody know how long does it actually take to get those 100 points?



I will answer your question with a question. How fast can you talk to 31 neighbors/water 31 flowers (31 * 3 = 93) and donate one item to the museum (7)?


----------



## Joey

Dalie said:


> Here is a list of how many mayor points you get for the tasks. It takes 100 points to start your duties as a mayor so it means lots of talking to villagers and watering flowers before you get that many.
> 
> A question about those points:
> - Does anybody know how long does it actually take to get those 100 points?



Most people get it on their 2nd day I think.


----------



## Dalie

oath2order said:


> I will answer your question with a question. How fast can you talk to 31 neighbors/water 31 flowers (31 * 3 = 93) and donate one item to the museum (7)?


I have no idea. That's why I asked 

Joey: Thanks for the answer!


----------



## WeiMoote

Whoa, we'll be serial waterers running around, then come Day 2...


----------



## Kitsune

After you do the one time things, you are left with needing 81 points. 3 points per villager you talk to is 27 conversations. Shouldn't take to long.


----------



## StiX

Do villagers also move to other towns through streetpass? 
and if that's the case, my girlfriend has ACNL too,  would I ALWAYS get the villager that just moved out of her town and the other way around? or is there still a chance for us getting "randoms"? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I saw this cabin themed exterior a long time ago and since then I haven't seen any footage showing this roof, is it still in the game?
http://quickman.gameological.com/wp...12/121214_gwl_day4_animalcrossing-newleaf.jpg


----------



## Kaijudomage

If you can now store Fish/Bugs in the storage of your house, can you send them through the mail if someone happens to need it?
Yes, I know you have to be in the other players town to send them mail.

Better question, what cannot be sent in the mail?


----------



## Biggles

I posted a question and there's so many pages and so many questions on here being asked that questions are being lost.


----------



## Zen

StiX said:


> Do villagers also move to other towns through streetpass?
> and if that's the case, my girlfriend has ACNL too,  would I ALWAYS get the villager that just moved out of her town and the other way around? or is there still a chance for us getting "randoms"?
> 
> Thanks again!



They move through street and spotpass. So, theoretically, yes and yes.




Chameleonsoup said:


> I saw this cabin themed exterior a long time ago and since then I haven't seen any footage showing this roof, is it still in the game?
> http://quickman.gameological.com/wp...12/121214_gwl_day4_animalcrossing-newleaf.jpg



Yes it is.




Kaijudomage said:


> If you can now store Fish/Bugs in the storage of your house, can you send them through the mail if someone happens to need it?
> Yes, I know you have to be in the other players town to send them mail.
> 
> Better question, what cannot be sent in the mail?



Things you can't drop. You can't send needed items (surveys, bingo cards, etc.) and no sending fish/bugs. If you want to give it to someone, given that you have to be in their town anyway to send mail to them, just donate it to their museum yourself. Ask first, though.




mderkez said:


> I posted a question and there's so many pages and so many questions on here being asked that questions are being lost.



You did not ask here. Too many topics with questions clutter up the board. It's much better to just ask here and someone will be by to answer it. If not, just post it here again. I rarely see questions go by twice without getting an answer.

Also, I answered a TON of questions on the blog I keep here. So feel free and run through that, too. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/blog.php?8077-Zen


----------



## Flutterfairy

I read somewhere you can buy ice saktes? Can we go ice skating? ?


----------



## JCnator

I haven't heard of ice skates, and there doesn't seem to have any frozen ice in every town. So, there's no ice skating in this game...


----------



## Campy

Question to whoever has a 3DS XL:

I just bought one today, and I noticed the start button feels a bit different than the home and select buttons in the sense that I hear a clear sort of click when I press the home/select button, but not with start. It works just fine though, I just checked. Is this the case with other people's XLs, too?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Make sure there's no dust or anything stuck in there ^^ some XL's get things like particles of stuff and dust stuck in those little nooks and crannies during manufacturing and shipping to stores. A good wipe and cleaning with a q tip should help. If not, it could've been a small manufacturing problem. Nothing to worry about though c:


----------



## Cevan

Does each cabinet that you store items in have a different inventory? As in, if you put some items in the cabinet, then open up another cabinet you own, will the other cabinet have the same items in it?


----------



## Campy

Loviechu said:


> Make sure there's no dust or anything stuck in there ^^ some XL's get things like particles of stuff and dust stuck in those little nooks and crannies during manufacturing and shipping to stores. A good wipe and cleaning with a q tip should help. If not, it could've been a small manufacturing problem. Nothing to worry about though c:


I'll do that, then! And thanks for the super quick answer.


----------



## Punchyleaf

*Cevan*
Yeah, the cabinets still connect all together. So cabinet B will have whatever and everything Cabinet A has in it.

*Campy*
No problem ^^


----------



## Fame

not really sure if this belongs here but if i preorder the guide from bookdepository will i get it the release date? amazon said id have it by the 21st of june and i kinda want it a bit earlier


----------



## Kaijudomage

Cevan said:


> Does each cabinet that you store items in have a different inventory? As in, if you put some items in the cabinet, then open up another cabinet you own, will the other cabinet have the same items in it?



Yeah, all your cabinets are connected, there's space for 180 items, divided into 3 sections so you done have to flip through every single page to get to a certain one.

You can also access your storage at the Train Station locker, even when your over someone else's town.

There is also locker in the 2nd floor of the museum as well once you unlock it, but I can't say for sure if that can be used the same as the Train Station.

Not to mention the box on the island that sends things one way to the basket on the dock, which holds up to 40 items.


----------



## Cardbored

Can you change the color of the default town hall or are you stuck with it when you load the town?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cardbored said:


> Can you change the color of the default town hall or are you stuck with it when you load the town?



You're stuck with whatever color you get. You can change the Train Station and Town Hall to new designs though. The inside colors remain the same though.


----------



## SodaDog

are there any church seats in the game or something? i want to make a cathedral themed house. Oh is there also a big bell and coffins? I also want to see if there are any candles.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I'm rather lazy so I'm not gonna read through the whole thing, but where exactly can you chose your place that you want to live at? are there only 4 spots like in the past AC games? Or can you put it wherever?


----------



## Officer Berri

You can put your home wherever you want, pretty much. There is no set location for anything you place in the game.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Except for the beach or too close to someone else's home :<


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Oh wow, awesome. You're not just limited to 4 locations anymore? Nice


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah, there's that. xD I forgot about not placing things on the beach, but I figured 'not placing things too close together' was a given.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

How close to the beach _can_ you put it, then? Where is the boundary line?


----------



## Officer Berri

The beach is on a whole separate level from the rest of the town. As long as you don't go down the ramp to the beach, you can place items as long as they're not too close to something else.


----------



## Punchyleaf

You can be almost to the edge of the cliff right off the beach, maybe 2 spaces or so away from the edge? Or maybe more off considering your house needs room to expand.. Not sure c:


----------



## Stargirl

SodaDog said:


> are there any church seats in the game or something? i want to make a cathedral themed house. Oh is there also a big bell and coffins? I also want to see if there are any candles.



No, there aren't any coffins. There are some sofas similar to church pews, though.  You could remake the Classic Sofa, for example. 
And the bell- not sure.


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> You can be almost to the edge of the cliff right off the beach, maybe 2 spaces or so away from the edge? Or maybe more off considering your house needs room to expand.. Not sure c:



Your house will stay in the same area asth tent takes up. As it grows, it takes up no more room than when it was a tent. It will just reach to the edges of the fence finally and be much taller.


----------



## Wilemina

I like how you can buy fences and hedges to go around your house in New Leaf


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Me too, that's a new feature I really like.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

I thought for sure I saw a really handy list somewhere of all the accessories that you can wear to prevent tanning. For the life of me I can't find it. Anyone have that handy?


----------



## Jake

Flutterfairy said:


> I read somewhere you can buy ice saktes? Can we go ice skating? ?


That was a really early rumor based on this picture where the shoes at the top right look like ice skates;








Cevan said:


> Does each cabinet that you store items in have a different inventory? As in, if you put some items in the cabinet, then open up another cabinet you own, will the other cabinet have the same items in it?


Each cabinet stores the same



Cardbored said:


> Can you change the color of the default town hall or are you stuck with it when you load the town?


You're stuck with what you get, but you can change them to different styles later on



SodaDog said:


> are there any church seats in the game or something? i want to make a cathedral themed house. Oh is there also a big bell and coffins? I also want to see if there are any candles.


This is the best image I've come across on a church themed house, and the only think I can think off as a coffin is that coffin wardrobe from the spooky series;




(those benches being used are from the mixed wood series btw)



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I'm rather lazy so I'm not gonna read through the whole thing, but where exactly can you chose your place that you want to live at? are there only 4 spots like in the past AC games? Or can you put it wherever?


You can chose to live where ever you want, just not on the beach or too close to a river/already existing building



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> How close to the beach _can_ you put it, then? Where is the boundary line?


Not on the sand and a few spaces away from the cliff



PaisleyMouse said:


> I thought for sure I saw a really handy list somewhere of all the accessories that you can wear to prevent tanning. For the life of me I can't find it. Anyone have that handy?


tmk it's just things like umbrellas and full faced hats


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

That church theme is amazing!

Would anyone like to see a backyard added in the eventual Wii U version of Animal Crossing?


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Most definitely! _Will_ there be one, though?
It'll probably be a while till the next one, I bet.


----------



## Kitsune

Bell boom makes everything you buy/sell cost more. Does that include house upgrades and public works projects?
Also, someone said that houses can go within 1 square of a cliff rather then just 2. Does this mean the cliff wall or cliff edge, or both?

also:


> A labyrinth would have an opening and it would be a npc house that I might try to get in there (so as long as my friends don't try to ruin my maze it wouldn't matter, since I am pretty sure npcs won't dig up bushes). So if I succeeded could the npc get lost in the maze and we never see it out of there, or would the game put it in another spot if the game comes on after they are scheduled to leave their house in the morning? If I turn on the game before they leave could he get stuck, and could they get lost trying to get back to their house?
> 
> plus the hat question. I hate getting the tan and I can't carry an umbrella all the time.


  That last point is asking if hats will prevent tanning.


----------



## Superpenguin

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Would anyone like to see a backyard added in the eventual Wii U version of Animal Crossing?



No thanks.


----------



## Jake

Kitsune said:


> Bell boom makes everything you buy/sell cost more. Does that include house upgrades and public works projects?


these are not included


----------



## Zaydin

How do you share QR codes? THe only way I can think of uploading a QR code is to upload the save or whatever to my SD card, upload that to Facebook, save it ot my PC, and then upload it to a sharing site.


----------



## ajpri

Zaydin said:


> How do you share QR codes? THe only way I can think of uploading a QR code is to upload the save or whatever to my SD card, upload that to Facebook, save it ot my PC, and then upload it to a sharing site.



Just put ur sd card in your computer. If you don't have an adapter, they're cheap!


----------



## Punchyleaf

How many best friends can you have registered? And is your friends list limited in game? Or will it be however many friends I can have on my XL that's the limit?


----------



## aikatears

Loviechu said:


> How many best friends can you have registered? And is your friends list limited in game? Or will it be however many friends I can have on my XL that's the limit?


32 best friends and and anyone that has new leaf in your friends should be counted in the game list as well.


----------



## Punchyleaf

32 best friends? HUH? That's great then! I read before that josh from BB had said you could only have 4 best friends registered


----------



## aikatears

Loviechu said:


> 32 best friends? HUH? That's great then! I read before that josh from BB had said you could only have 4 best friends registered


maybe its registered at one at time? like since you can have three friends over or something. but yea 32 best friends (zed has more then 4 if I recall his streams)


----------



## Richluna

Is it just me or they change back the tree?s look from the first pictures??


 
this are the ones from the first pictures


This are the actual trees very similar to the other series


I know this is not a big deal but I did realize it XD


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I'm rather disappointed in them changing the trees, I know the final ones resemble the trees from past AC games, but the first ones were realistic and pretty :c


----------



## Richluna

I know i felt the same, the first one look realistic and were nice


----------



## Jake

Richluna said:


> Is it just me or they change back the tree?s look from the first pictures??
> 
> View attachment 3668View attachment 3669
> this are the ones from the first pictures
> 
> View attachment 3670View attachment 3671
> This are the actual trees very similar to the other series
> 
> 
> I know this is not a big deal but I did realize it XD



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ars-of-AC3DS&p=1242753&viewfull=1#post1242753


not to mention how different roses look now, too


----------



## Lotus

What is mayor points? & how could I get the points?


----------



## Peoki

Lotus said:


> What is mayor points? & how could I get the points?


Have you been living under a rock? lol 
100 Mayor points are needed in order to begin official Mayor duties. (ie: Public Work Projects, changing the town ordinance, etc.)
There are several ways to collect these points. Here's a list of all the possibly methods in achieving the points. (Thanks Jake )


----------



## Lotus

-What is town tune?

-Where can I get furniture? Nook junction?


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> What is mayor points? & how could I get the points?



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39924088482/how-to-get-mayor-points


----------



## Haihappen

Lotus said:


> -Where can I get furniture? Nook junction?



nook bros, gracy, r-parkers.... island shop?
and of course various special furniture items


----------



## PaisleyMouse

In case anyone else was interested, I found the list. This is from section 22 of the gamefaqs guide written by liquefy. 

The following items prevent tanning:
   Blue Cap              Actress Hat           Fencing Mask
   Blue Ogre Mask        Top Hat               Frankenstein Mask
   Red Cap               White Cap             Racing Helmet
   Red Ogre Mask         White Team Hat        Wrestling Mask
   Red Team Hat          Diving Mask           Veil
   Baby's Hat            Sombrero              Witch's Hat
   Asian Hat             Explorer's Hat        Dressing
   Space Helmet          Grandpa Hat           Light Blue Cap
   Football Helmet       Tulip Hat             Midna's Mask
   Safety Helmet         Tyrolean Hat          Green Cap
   Yellow Pumpkin Head   School Commute Hat    Straw Hat
   Elegant Hat           King Tut Mask         Insect Helmet
   Lil' Bro's Hat        Knight's Helmet       Majora's Mask
   Big Bro's Hat         Outback Hat           Purple Cap
   Ghost Helmet          Felt Hat              Detective Hat
   Student Cap           Blue New Year Hat     Ski Mask
   Pumpkin Head          Red New Year Hat      Puffy Hat
   Cool Hat              Yellow New Year Hat   Motocross Helmet
   Yellow Cap            Green New Year Hat    Baseball Helmet
   Pilot Hat             Birthday Hat          Hero's Cap
   Dandy Hat             Purple Pumpkin Head   Red Pumpkin Head
   Catcher's Mask        Delivery Person Hat   Retro Helmet
   Captain's Hat         Leaf Mask             Roman Helmet
   Green Pumpkin Head    Samus Mask            Work Cap
   1-Up Cap              Balloon Hat           Wario Hat
   Stagehand Mask        Hunter's Cap          Gas Mask
   Cloche Hat            Paperboy Cap          Cucumber Pack
   Police Cap            Blue Zap Helmet       Pack
   Traditional Hat       Green Zap Helmet      Clown Mask
   Lion Dance Helmet     Red Zap Helmet        Venetian Mask
   Cavalier Hat          Pink Zap Helmet       Hockey Mask
   Fireman's Hat         Star Cap              Lemon Pack
   Jockey Helmet         Fay Mask              All 36 umbrellas


----------



## Skarro

Can you switch police station after you have already chosen one?  Or any building choice for that matter?


----------



## Punchyleaf

No. You're stuck with the police station you initially choose. 
Once the cafe, police station, Resetti's surveillance, and campsite are built, they are permanent. No demolishing, no changing locations, nothing.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lotus said:


> -What is town tune?



The tune designed by you that plays at the start of dialogue or at the start of the new hour.


----------



## Cevan

To get all 100 of your mayor points, are you required to change your town tune and town flag, or can you just get the points another way like from talking to villagers?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cevan said:


> To get all 100 of your mayor points, are you required to change your town tune and town flag, or can you just get the points another way like from talking to villagers?



You can do any of the methods shown in the link posted above. You are not required to do every task, you can gain them all through talking to villagers if you wish.


----------



## ajpri

are those all the ways to get mayor pts? any other ways?


----------



## Punchyleaf

If you time travel day to day, will you still be penalized with low turnip selling prices and villagers becoming mad/sad or move away?


----------



## Cevan

Loviechu said:


> If you time travel day to day, will you still be penalized with low turnip selling prices and villagers becoming mad/sad or move away?



I'm fairly certain you will.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Loviechu said:


> If you time travel day to day, will you still be penalized with low turnip selling prices and villagers becoming mad/sad or move away?



I would guess it punishes you if you change the time/date on the game clock (desyncing with the 3DS) But if you change the time on your 3DS options (and don't go backwards) then it won't know. - Same as previous games.
Though it could now compare the time / time difference online, and then penalise.


----------



## JCnator

I've been playing ACNL, and so far, it hasn't "punished" me from time travelling even if I connect online. TTing backwards with system clock will only rot turnips in your town, and possibly reset the turnip price pattern if you go back a day.
As long as none of your villagers are considering moving before you decide to TT, you won't lose any villager if you actually skip days. That's like if you didn't touched the game for months and you come back, only to realize that nobody moved out.


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> As long as none of your villagers are considering moving before you decide to TT, you won't lose any villager if you actually skip days. That's like if you didn't touched the game for months and you come back, only to realize that nobody moved out.



They can move without asking if you TT too much. It has happened to me and Pelshko. I was tting one day at a time and talked to the villager each day I tted to try to prevent them from leaving, but Natalie still moved out.


----------



## JCnator

That would be more likely happen if you TT day-by-day, rather than directly skip to a specific date. At least, that's how AC:WW and AC:CF worked with villagers.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah ok. I'm not going to TT on my game, but I did back in WW and I remember being penalized with turnips and stuff


----------



## bootie101

I'm having issues with growing perfect/ delicious fruit. I accidentally gave my one and only first piece away to a animal. I finally have access to fertiliser however no matter what I do I'm not getting any delicious fruit.. I have tried growing my native oranges and putting the fertiliser next to it each day, that didn't work.. Then I tried putting the fertiliser next to 2 orange trees already with fruits thinking they might change but that's not working. Can anyone please tell me how I'm suppose to do it? Thanks


----------



## JCnator

Try using the golden shovel. Keep purchasing fertilizers until you receive it from Leif.


----------



## Tyto

_Yeah, please, I've got a question:
I'm french, and if I go at an foreign town, the citizens will speak french or the language of whom I am going?_

Thanks.


----------



## Aurynn

I think everything is in your own language.. Otherwise I won't understand anything if I go to a Japanese town.


----------



## Tyto

_


Aurynn said:



			I think everything is in your own language..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for you answer. 



Aurynn said:



			Otherwise I won't understand anything if I go to a Japanese town.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah, I think too, but, if citizens not speak Japenese, the host, him, will speak Japenese.
:dead:
_


----------



## TomoEGoto

LindaKo had a video where they went to a Korean town and everyone they talked to spoke Japanese instead of Korean.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU


The only thing that remained Korean was the person's town and her name.


----------



## Tyto

TomoEGoto said:


> LindaKo had a video where they went to a Korean town and everyone they talked to spoke Japanese instead of Korean.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU
> 
> 
> The only thing that remained Korean was the person's town and her name.



_Wow, thanks.
Thank you for the information.
But I prefer not to watch all the video because I avoid up now to know all the news._


----------



## Cevan

Do you start off with any bells when you arrive at your town, or do you need to gather fruit/seashells to sell to earn some cash?


----------



## Aurynn

You start off with nothing


----------



## Dalie

When you visit other players, are the shops open/closed in the other player's game time or your game time?


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Dalie said:


> When you visit other players, are the shops open/closed in the other player's game time or your game time?



Their game date/time.


----------



## PyroKinesis

I noticed that the criteria for upgrading the Nookling stores is to buy items at them. Does this mean that selling things to them doesn't increase the total anymore?


----------



## Tavi

bootie101 said:


> I'm having issues with growing perfect/ delicious fruit. I accidentally gave my one and only first piece away to a animal. I finally have access to fertiliser however no matter what I do I'm not getting any delicious fruit.. I have tried growing my native oranges and putting the fertiliser next to it each day, that didn't work.. Then I tried putting the fertiliser next to 2 orange trees already with fruits thinking they might change but that's not working. Can anyone please tell me how I'm suppose to do it? Thanks



If I'm reading right, I think we have to use the golden shovel with the fertilizer.
The only way to get the golden shovel is to buy 50 packs of fertilizer anyhow. o-o;


----------



## bootie101

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Try using the golden shovel. Keep purchasing fertilizers until you receive it from Leif.



Thankyou 

Had someone help me tonight with a perfect fruit. Thankyou zed.


----------



## chronic

Does anybody know how far south cedar trees are able to grow?


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Are we able to take in game photos of the map? Or does the map only come up on the bottom screen and you can't take a picture of that?


----------



## laceydearie

PaisleyMouse said:


> Are we able to take in game photos of the map? Or does the map only come up on the bottom screen and you can't take a picture of that?



The map only comes up on the bottom screen. Friends with the JP game have told me you need to take photos of anything on the bottom screen with your cell phone or something.


----------



## AL64

Damn, that mean no easy perfect town assist like it exist for CF 
I remember there's a website where you can upload the map taken by the screenshot mode of CF and it show you the acres. It was helpful.


----------



## Purin

For playing online, is chatting going to be like how it was in Wild World?


----------



## Jake

yes


----------



## peenoliabbb2

Got two questions...

1. Can you really play with random people on the island?
2. Is it weird to encounter a player playing as an opposite gender to oneself?


----------



## Campy

peenoliabbb2 said:


> Got two questions...
> 
> 1. Can you really play with random people on the island?
> 2. Is it weird to encounter a player playing as an opposite gender to oneself?


1. Yes!
2. Not to me. If it's with random people online you won't even know, if it's someone I know I'll probably ask why but in a completely neutral manner, and I never think anything of it. I know some people just like the opposite gender's clothes better in games, others do it just for fun.


----------



## tigereyes86

peenoliabbb2 said:


> Got two questions...
> 
> 1. Can you really play with random people on the island?
> 2. Is it weird to encounter a player playing as an opposite gender to oneself?



Yes, the island matches you up with players from anywhere who are also on the island!  No information is shared that you don't want and you can choose not to meet them there again if you wish.
I imagine not, I visit my bfs town in WW and it's not weird seeing a boy running round the place!  Not for me, but I'm used to it now I guess.


----------



## Salsanadia

About 2: I am going to use 4 characters (4 houses), two males and two females.


----------



## strucked

I'm going to be playing the game with my 2 closest friends but they also happen to be major pains and they probably won't really play the game seriously unlike me. Is there a quick way to kick them out of my village if they start running over my flowers and messing around?


----------



## tigereyes86

Flick off the Wifi connection and get them out!!  It means that any damage done isn't saved


----------



## Nigel

tigereyes86 said:


> Flick off the Wifi connection and get them out!!  It means that any damage done isn't saved



Does flicking the wifi switch on the side just kick everyone out your town and let you keep playing or does it reset your game?


----------



## DJStarstryker

So how many total different townies are there in the game? I'm just wondering, if there's a particular one I want, what the chances would be of randomly having that person in my town when I start the game. I might actually reset several times until I get her, or at least some other animals I want.


----------



## bootie101

DJStarstryker said:


> So how many total different townies are there in the game? I'm just wondering, if there's a particular one I want, what the chances would be of randomly having that person in my town when I start the game. I might actually reset several times until I get her, or at least some other animals I want.


333 so you might be resetting a lot until you get the one you want


----------



## Lotus

Animal Crossing: New Leaf's calendar events?


----------



## Dalie

Lotus said:


> Animal Crossing: New Leaf's calendar events?


Here's a list of events known so far


----------



## Lotus

Dalie said:


> Here's a list of events known so far



Is it American events?


----------



## tigereyes86

Nigel said:


> Does flicking the wifi switch on the side just kick everyone out your town and let you keep playing or does it reset your game?



Not sure, I imagine it would let you keep playing, but if the damage is done, you'd have to reset anyway so you didn't inadvertently save it.  Rather Resetti (if you build his surveillance centre) than redoing whole sections of the town!
If I'm wrong, please correct as this is a good question.


----------



## Dalie

Lotus said:


> Is it American events?


No it isn't, but many of them are the same even after localisation. I guess nobody knows the exact events for English versions


----------



## Octavia

I know this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer: Can you really write your mom back this time?


----------



## Joey

Octavia said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer: Can you really write your mom back this time?



No, I don't think so.


----------



## Superpenguin

Octavia said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer: Can you really write your mom back this time?



No.


----------



## Nooblord

Has anyone seen any underwater wall paper? I'm hoping the museum sells something like that in the gift shop.


----------



## samyfav

Does anyone that already has the Japanese version know if sending neighbors letters with fruit gives you foreign fruit?


----------



## AL64

> Does anyone that already has the Japanese version know if sending neighbors letters with fruit gives you foreign fruit?


Yes me, I've seen this in a video. I'm pretty sure the Musem sells a version, a maybe there's another version from the set sold in the island (Marmaid). Looks really good.


----------



## Nami

Question! Is there anything you can do to kind of make a villager want to move out? Like ignore them, their requests, insult them, ect? That sounds cruel, but.. ^^; there are some villagers I would just not want to come to my town.


----------



## Bambi

How long do you have to wear a hat to get hat hair?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hat hair? I thought that was a style you have to get from shampoodles with the other being bed head that you get from obviously not playing for a while lol


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> Hat hair? I thought that was a style you have to get from shampoodles with the other being bed head that you get from obviously not playing for a while lol


Hat hair is new to AC:NL. You get it from wearing a hat for too long. Of course it's only noticeable when you take off the hat.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah, hmm. Seems you get it after wearing a hat for 2-3 weeks


----------



## ajpri

Anything on if the Tanuki clock will be released in North America? if not, i would like it from someone


----------



## Superpenguin

ajpri said:


> Anything on if the Tanuki clock will be released in North America? if not, i would like it from someone



No word about it yet.


----------



## Leer

pricing on AC:NL 3DS XL? and its release date?


----------



## Cevan

Is it possible to avoid getting a tan when going to the island?

If that's not possible, does the tan wear off? If so, how long does it usually take before it completely goes away?


----------



## Zaydin

Leer said:


> pricing on AC:NL 3DS XL? and its release date?



219 US dollars or so, and June 9th.


----------



## wolley74

Leer said:


> pricing on AC:NL 3DS XL? and its release date?



And if you're even THINKING about getting it, PRE ORDER IT, else it's going to be pretty tough to get one for that price after they're out unless you are very lucky


----------



## Nigel

wolley74 said:


> And if you're even THINKING about getting it, PRE ORDER IT, else it's going to be pretty tough to get one for that price after they're out unless you are very lucky



What about if you're going digital? Can you still pre-order it?


----------



## laceydearie

Nigel said:


> What about if you're going digital? Can you still pre-order it?



No. You buy it at midnight or whatever time it is in your time zone on the 8th/9th.


----------



## Smoke

Alright, I've got a question. I went through about a hundred pages and I even tried searching key terms, but to no avail.
Anyway, I was wondering, if you start a town and have multiple players, does that make for more than one mayor, or is the first person to move in the initial mayor?


----------



## erin49215

Smoke said:


> Alright, I've got a question. I went through about a hundred pages and I even tried searching key terms, but to no avail.
> Anyway, I was wondering, if you start a town and have multiple players, does that make for more than one mayor, or is the first person to move in the initial mayor?



Unfortunately, only the first person to move in is the mayor!


----------



## Smoke

erin49215 said:


> Unfortunately, only the first person to move in is the mayor!



Good to know! Thanks for the quick reply, as well.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Will different European countries have different holidays/items for NL? I know there's pretty much just 1 European region for video games in general, but I wondered if you set the country differently if you'll have different items.

Just curious because I know somebody from Sweden on different forums who is planning to play NL with me. I know we have people from the UK and other European countries on these forums.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I've asked this before but I think nobody knew at the time so I'll try again now people have played for longer 
The four rooms upstairs at the museum; Can all 4 characters use all the rooms or can only the character that pays for it use it?


----------



## JCnator

Whoever paids said museum's empty room get to use it, so one character can use all of those rooms.


----------



## Kaeliae

Cevan said:


> Is it possible to avoid getting a tan when going to the island?
> 
> If that's not possible, does the tan wear off? If so, how long does it usually take before it completely goes away?



There are clothing items you can wear to avoid getting a tan -- I found this info/list from Liquefy's gamefaq guide:

July 16 to September 15 - Tanning Season
Your player can tan while playing outside at least 15 minutes between 10am and
   5pm, if it is not raining (and your player is not carrying an umbrella or
   wearing an item that prevents tanning).  There are seven stages to the
   tanning, leading to a shade close to that of the darkest fur on [Tom Nook]
   Tanukichi.
The following items prevent tanning:
   Blue Cap/              Actress Hat/           Fencing Mask
   Blue Ogre Mask/        Top Hat/               Frankenstein Mask
   Red Cap/               White Cap/             Racing Helmet
   Red Ogre Mask/         White Team Hat/        Wrestling Mask
   Red Team Hat/          Diving Mask /          Veil
   Baby's Hat /           Sombrero /             Witch's Hat
   Asian Hat /            Explorer's Hat /       Dressing
   Space Helmet/          Grandpa Hat/           Light Blue Cap
   Football Helmet /      Tulip Hat/             Midna's Mask
   Safety Helmet/         Tyrolean Hat /         Green Cap
   Yellow Pumpkin Head/   School Commute Hat/    Straw Hat
   Elegant Hat /          King Tut Mask/         Insect Helmet
   Lil' Bro's Hat /       Knight's Helmet /      Majora's Mask
   Big Bro's Hat/         Outback Hat /          Purple Cap
   Ghost Helmet /         Felt Hat/              Detective Hat
   Student Cap  /         Blue New Year Hat /    Ski Mask
   Pumpkin Head /         Red New Year Hat /     Puffy Hat
   Cool Hat /             Yellow New Year Hat /  Motocross Helmet
   Yellow Cap/            Green New Year Hat/    Baseball Helmet
   Pilot Hat  /           Birthday Hat /         Hero's Cap
   Dandy Hat   /          Purple Pumpkin Head /  Red Pumpkin Head
   Catcher's Mask /       Delivery Person Hat/   Retro Helmet
   Captain's Hat /        Leaf Mask  /           Roman Helmet
   Green Pumpkin Head/    Samus Mask/            Work Cap
   1-Up Cap/              Balloon Hat  /         Wario Hat
   Stagehand Mask/        Hunter's Cap  /        Gas Mask
   Cloche Hat /           Paperboy Cap /         Cucumber Pack
   Police Cap /           Blue Zap Helmet/       Pack
   Traditional Hat /      Green Zap Helmet/      Clown Mask
   Lion Dance Helmet /    Red Zap Helmet  /      Venetian Mask
   Cavalier Hat  /        Pink Zap Helmet  /     Hockey Mask
   Fireman's Hat         Star Cap /             Lemon Pack
   Jockey Helmet  /       Fay Mask /             All 36 umbrellas


----------



## Anna

DJStarstryker said:


> Will different European countries have different holidays/items for NL? I know there's pretty much just 1 European region for video games in general, but I wondered if you set the country differently if you'll have different items.
> 
> Just curious because I know somebody from Sweden on different forums who is planning to play NL with me. I know we have people from the UK and other European countries on these forums.



Yes I think so, if its like City Folk where the US had groundhog day and nature day whereas a European town had midsummers/midwinter day.


----------



## Kaeliae

DJStarstryker said:


> Will different European countries have different holidays/items for NL? I know there's pretty much just 1 European region for video games in general, but I wondered if you set the country differently if you'll have different items.
> 
> Just curious because I know somebody from Sweden on different forums who is planning to play NL with me. I know we have people from the UK and other European countries on these forums.



So far, it seems like some of the events that everyone shares has Europe only versions of it. Some Europe events are divided even further. Only Mother's Day and Father's Day have been switched around because of the date certain countries celebrate it. 

Maybe there are special Europe items from the various celebrations, but it doesn't seem like anything special like we've seen in Korea or Japan.  Hopefully, they add a patch to get better holidays for Europe and U.S. They don't have Memorial Day or the 4th of July for U.S. -- but maybe people just haven't ran across them yet. Liquefy's gamefaq guide has a pretty extensive list of holidays and particular details for North America and Europe -- so maybe that's all we will see.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Whoever paids said museum's empty room get to use it, so one character can use all of those rooms.


Thanks, I'll definitely have to create extra characters then to use patterns in those rooms!


----------



## Goran

Is it possible to move community projects like benches or lamp posts without destroying them and making a new one?


----------



## Superpenguin

Goran said:


> Is it possible to move community projects like benches or lamp posts without destroying them and making a new one?



No. Once you place a PWP, you have to pay the fee to demolish it and then repay for it to be built in a new area. Of course the buildings and campsite are permanent and can not be demolished, thus not moved.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The campsite can't be demolished? Damn that sucks...


----------



## Nooblord

No room for error when placing those buildings, lol.
Think long and hard before choosing a spot.


----------



## Flutterfairy

I've wondered this about all games, but do you gain 'friend points' with villagers? As in, they'll like or dislike you the more you talk or do they just stay the same?


----------



## strucked

I have a question from a friend. How exactly do tans work in the game? How many hours do you need to stay out in the sun to achieve a very dark skin tone? And how do you keep them from fading out? Thanks


----------



## Datura

strucked said:


> I have a question from a friend. How exactly do tans work in the game? How many hours do you need to stay out in the sun to achieve a very dark skin tone? And how do you keep them from fading out? Thanks






Kaeliae said:


> There are clothing items you can wear to avoid getting a tan -- I found this info/list from Liquefy's gamefaq guide:
> 
> July 16 to September 15 - Tanning Season
> Your player can tan while playing outside at least 15 minutes between 10am and
> 5pm, if it is not raining (and your player is not carrying an umbrella or
> wearing an item that prevents tanning).  There are seven stages to the
> tanning, leading to a shade close to that of the darkest fur on [Tom Nook]
> Tanukichi.



Tada!


----------



## Birdy

With unlocking the garden shop. Is it that you have to either pick 30 flowers, plant 30 trees, or pick 30 weeds? Or is it the times you do these = 30 so any number of each to a total of 30?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Flutterfairy said:


> I've wondered this about all games, but do you gain 'friend points' with villagers? As in, they'll like or dislike you the more you talk or do they just stay the same?



Yes. If they like you a lot, they'll give you a picture of themselves as a sign of friendship.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I thought I had this figured out then someone said something that threw me. In short can someone explain to me how QR code storage works versus normal pattern storage?


----------



## New leaf 180

Why is the event calendar not up on the official site? It was purpose to be up on the 14th.


----------



## Kaeliae

Birdy said:


> With unlocking the garden shop. Is it that you have to either pick 30 flowers, plant 30 trees, or pick 30 weeds? Or is it the times you do these = 30 so any number of each to a total of 30?



I originally thought it was 30 each, but I double-checked and it's being reported that it's just 30 total -- which makes more sense. I think it would be hard to plant 30 flowers with how quickly people have unlocked the Garden Center. It also takes 5 days of playing before it's unlocked.

Sources:
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/49917248947/animal-crossing-new-leaf-gardening-store
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/shop-unlock-guide/


----------



## fink

I tried to search but couldn't find any results. Is there anywhere on this site to post requests for QR pattern codes? I've been searching on and off for days for a specific dress.

 Having fun reading topics and getting acquainted with the forum. I was a long time AC gamecube and wii player and I'm overly excited about new leaf :3


----------



## Treasu(red)

fink said:


> I tried to search but couldn't find any results. Is there anywhere on this site to post requests for QR pattern codes? I've been searching on and off for days for a specific dress.
> 
> Having fun reading topics and getting acquainted with the forum. I was a long time AC gamecube and wii player and I'm overly excited about new leaf :3



You can just message me with what you're looking for, or Bidoof if I don't have what you're looking for. I have quite the extensive list of codes and if not the code, likely the website.


----------



## Leonn

My apologies if it has been posted, but is there a complete list of hair?


----------



## Purin

Leonn said:


> My apologies if it has been posted, but is there a complete list of hair?



Here you go ^^- https://sites.google.com/site/animalcrossing3dsnewleaf/hair-guide

Now my question =].
Will there be different train station styles? (Like how in Wild World there were different town gates)


----------



## Leonn

tyvm


----------



## Eirrinn

Purin said:


> Here you go ^^- https://sites.google.com/site/animalcrossing3dsnewleaf/hair-guide
> 
> Now my question =].
> Will there be different train station styles? (Like how in Wild World there were different town gates)


I think this is a yes.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Purin said:


> Will there be different train station styles? (Like how in Wild World there were different town gates)



When you start your town you get assigned 1 of 4 coloured stations (and Town Halls). Which determine a few minor details inside as well. Then after certain criteria are met you unlock the chance to change the outside of your train station and town hall (3/4 options I think). But the insides will always match the colour assigned when you first created the town. 

I think for the station to change you need to have 100 visitors - I think including Dreams.


----------



## Mint

Jinglefruit said:


> When you start your town you get assigned 1 of 4 coloured stations (and Town Halls). Which determine a few minor details inside as well. Then after certain criteria are met you unlock the chance to change the outside of your train station and town hall (3/4 options I think). But the insides will always match the colour assigned when you first created the town.
> 
> I think for the station to change you need to have 100 visitors - I think including Dreams.


It is 100 visitors, but it doesn't include dreams. It can be the same person over and over though.


----------



## TomoEGoto

I don't know if this has been answered or not, but will animals mention DM visitors?


----------



## Mint

TomoEGoto said:


> I don't know if this has been answered or not, but will animals mention DM visitors?



Yes, they will.  Mine have mentioned them before. You can then search for those players, unless their names are in Japanese or Korean. D: I doubt the NA/EU versions will have a Korean or Japanese keyboard. It's too bad villagers don't mention the dream addresses of visitors.


----------



## Ozzie

Is there a guide with in game pictures of all the faces with all the different eye colors?
i just can't imagine how some of the eyes would look like if they weren't black anymore


----------



## TOASTY

Jinglefruit said:


> When you start your town you get assigned 1 of 4 coloured stations (and Town Halls). Which determine a few minor details inside as well. Then after certain criteria are met you unlock the chance to change the outside of your train station and town hall (3/4 options I think). But the insides will always match the colour assigned when you first created the town.



Does anyone know what the different colors/designs are? I'd like to know more about this.


----------



## Ozzie

TOASTY said:


> Does anyone know what the different colors/designs are? I'd like to know more about this.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Public-Works-Projects

The different colors for the train station are here (default picture) but not the ones for the townhall though..


----------



## Jinglefruit

If you fancy a search, I think the town hall designs are hidden somewhere in this thread. If not they might be in one of Zen's blogs. I know I've seen them on Bell tree somewhere.


----------



## Ozzie

i have found them, jake postet them in his thread^^

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rks-Projects&p=1281953&viewfull=1#post1281953


----------



## Sleepy

This isn't directly related to the game itself, but is more of a general question about playing it. Approximately 1 month after New Leaf's release, I will be unable to play the game for a three week period. Should I just wait until after that to play NL? I don't want to end up with hundreds of weeds and my villagers gone :X


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sleepy said:


> This isn't directly related to the game itself, but is more of a general question about playing it. Approximately 1 month after New Leaf's release, I will be unable to play the game for a three week period. Should I just wait until after that to play NL? I don't want to end up with hundreds of weeds and my villagers gone :X



ARE YOU CRAZY!? Of course you should play it as soon as possible.
Villagers -if it's like past games- will only move out 1 at a time. So if the last day you play someone moves out (and leaves you with 8 villagers) no one else will during the gap. And if that's not likely to happen make sure you talk to all your villagers a fair bit a few days beforehand to try to find out who will try to move next and tell them to stay. 
You might end up with a few weeds, but switching to a beautiful town ordinance will damage limitate that a bit. And they're easy to deal with anyway. (and if you fill your town with flowers and paths and stuff there won't be many places they can even grow)

In general, if you don't play for a long time, time effectively stops in the game. (outside of weeds and stuff that can change over one night normally, and your villagers might mention it the next time you speak to them.)


----------



## Byngo

I have one question~ Are the only possible fruit for the island banana's and coconut's?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bananas, coconuts, mangos, lychee, and lemons


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> Bananas, coconuts, mangos, lychee, and lemons



and durians.


----------



## Rune

Hello there, uh, what's the minimum amount of non fruit bearing trees one would need in their town to get all the money, bees and furniture (and whatever other surprises they may hold) each day?


----------



## Nigel

Rune said:


> Hello there, uh, what's the minimum amount of non fruit bearing trees one would need in their town to get all the money, bees and furniture (and whatever other surprises they may hold) each day?



The more you have the more you get.


----------



## Jinglefruit

There was a cap on previous games, though I don't know if it changed. In general it's 5 bee's, 2 bits of furniture and 20-25 money bags. But lucky items/katrina affect these as well.


----------



## PapaNer

Is there a chicken hat in this game?


----------



## CHR:)S

Are town shops and hall and tree all randomly placed, or are they coordinated with what river layout you have? Like can someone have the same town river-wise, but the hall and shops and tree placed differently?


----------



## Octavia

PapaNer said:


> Is there a chicken hat in this game?



There doesn't seem to be one. I can't find any info on a chicken hat.



CHR:)S said:


> Are town shops and hall and tree all randomly placed, or are they coordinated with what river layout you have? Like can someone have the same town river-wise, but the hall and shops and tree placed differently?



Town shops are in the same order for everyone, minus the museum. It'll either be in the left or the right corner of the main street. The tree and town hall seem to be randomly placed.


----------



## Kiseki

Is there a chart of all of the hairstyles you can get in New Leaf? Also are your hairstyles chosen again by questions or can you pick what to get this time?


----------



## Octavia

Kiseki said:


> Is there a chart of all of the hairstyles you can get in New Leaf? Also are your hairstyles chosen again by questions or can you pick what to get this time?



Although it's in Japanese, this site has every hairstyle for both genders. You still choose your hairstyle from questions, same goes for the colored contacts.

http://www.doumori.com/3ds_facilities/speedy.html


----------



## Kiseki

Thanks! Though I have seen some Japanese screenshots with a female character with their hair up looking like a bow. This hairstyle isn't included in that chart, do you know if it's an item?


----------



## Nami

I apologize for reposting this question, but I didn't see anybody respond to it.  is it possible to push a villager in the direction of moving out? Other than telling them to, I mean. Can you like ignore one for awhile, their requests and all and eventually will they want to move? That sort of thing.


----------



## AL64

Yes, don't send letter, don't talk to them. It usually work, but still sometimes, an other village wants to move before the one you ignore.


----------



## Mint

Kiseki said:


> Thanks! Though I have seen some Japanese screenshots with a female character with their hair up looking like a bow. This hairstyle isn't included in that chart, do you know if it's an item?



It's a wig sold by Gracie.


----------



## Nami

AL64 said:


> Yes, don't send letter, don't talk to them. It usually work, but still sometimes, an other village wants to move before the one you ignore.



Thanks! That's good to know that you can at least influence it a bit. I swear if somebody moves into a bad spot of my town, they're gone


----------



## AL64

Sadly, it could still take weeks before someone leave


----------



## Nami

AL64 said:


> Sadly, it could still take weeks before someone leave



So I'll have to be patient  it's all good, I was just curious if I made the effort to avoid someone that it would help a tiny bit.


----------



## Superpenguin

Does anyone know the dimensions for Short-Sleeve Shirt Patterns?
Also, what is the maximum amount of colors you can choose for a palette? 

I want to draft out one my clothing designs beforehand because I know I will be more occupied with my path.


----------



## Campy

Does anyone know if players from the same town can share a bank account? I want to make extra characters to create themed houses, but I won't be playing them actively so I won't be making a lot of bells with them to actually buy stuff for the houses.

Or do I have to drop bags of bells with my main and then pick them up with the right character?


----------



## bootie101

Campy said:


> Does anyone know if players from the same town can share a bank account? I want to make extra characters to create themed houses, but I won't be playing them actively so I won't be making a lot of bells with them to actually buy stuff for the houses.
> 
> Or do have to drop bags of bells with my main and then pick them up with the right character?


Drop bags..


----------



## Campy

bootie101 said:


> Drop bags..


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Stupefiant

bootie101 said:


> Drop bags..



Can't you send bells by mail?


----------



## Souhaiter

Stupefiant said:


> Can't you send bells by mail?



They're in the same town though. Would they be able to send a letter with bells to another one of their characters? o.o


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony

i was wondering if there was some type of calendar in game that tells you what days birthdays are,events,ect. i would imagine since you can now hang things on the wall there is some type of hanging calendar but i haven't noticed any in lets plays i know in the past the bullion board would have the events but if memory serves there was always some way to see the month.on top of that how will we keep track of all the birthdays?! ( i know some animals send you a letter letting you know their birthday is near but im not sure they do that for every year or every animal) *sorry for the lack of commas and periods*


----------



## Cardbored

Souhaiter said:


> They're in the same town though. Would they be able to send a letter with bells to another one of their characters? o.o


I'm sure you can do that. You could do it in the past AC's (even though that's sort of bad reasoning). I have a few questions to ask:

1. Is the fence in this picture a part of the town when create your character?
2. If I played at least two hours a day, how long would it take for the town tree to fully grow? 
3. Why is everybody pretending that the stealth walk with the net is new?


----------



## Haihappen

Cardbored said:


> I'm sure you can do that. You could do it in the past AC's (even though that's sort of bad reasoning). I have a few questions to ask:
> 
> 1. Is the fence in this picture a part of the town when create your character?
> 2. If I played at least two hours a day, how long would it take for the town tree to fully grow?
> 3. Why is everybody pretending that the stealth walk with the net is new?



1. Yes it's part of the mall area
2. it takes either 500 hours of play time or you need to play for 500 days (so 250 days if you have played every day for 2 hours... I think?)
3. because it is... isn't it?


----------



## aikatears

Cardbored said:


> I'm sure you can do that. You could do it in the past AC's (even though that's sort of bad reasoning). I have a few questions to ask:
> 
> 1. Is the fence in this picture a part of the town when create your character?
> 2. If I played at least two hours a day, how long would it take for the town tree to fully grow?
> 3. Why is everybody pretending that the stealth walk with the net is new?


Net walk is new at least the way It's done in nl


----------



## Cardbored

You could do the stealth walk in the very first game though o.o Also thanks for the replies


----------



## aikatears

Cardbored said:


> You could do the stealth walk in the very first game though o.o Also thanks for the replies


Ah then a return feature that even better.


----------



## Superpenguin

Haihappen said:


> 1. Yes it's part of the mall area
> 2. it takes either 500 hours of play time or you need to play for 500 days (so 250 days if you have played every day for 2 hours... I think?)
> 3. because it is... isn't it?



You actually need 500 hours AND 500 days for the fully grown tree.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> You actually need 500 hours AND 500 days for the fully grown tree.



yay obsession!


----------



## Purin

I have a question about the QR Codes...what are they xD?
I know that you unlock it from the Able Sisters and that you can make designs, but how do you share them?
Do you like print them and take a picture of it with your 3ds? x)


----------



## Byngo

I believe you don't even have to print the code, you just scan the code on the computer with your 3DS' camera. And to make one, just select a design (of your own) to make into a code on the sewing machine.


----------



## kyriefluffins

How do I put my designs on a mannequin?


----------



## Punchyleaf

If you don't have a dresser or some type of storage compartment yet, can you store your items at the locker in the train station?


----------



## Shiny Star

How do you take screenshots of the game?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Shiny Star said:


> How do you take screenshots of the game?


Press L & R together ^^


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> If you don't have a dresser or some type of storage compartment yet, can you store your items at the locker in the train station?



Yes, it's all connected to the same storage including the lockers in the 2nd floor of the museum.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Superpenguin said:


> Yes, it's all connected to the same storage including the lockers in the 2nd floor of the museum.


WOO! Know what that means? Fishing ALLLLLLL night on release day! c:

If Isabelle gives me the fishing rod, of course <_>


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> WOO! Know what that means? Fishing ALLLLLLL night on release day! c:
> 
> If Isabelle gives me the fishing rod, of course <_>


Or at least until you get 195 fish. 
(180 for storage, 15 for pockets)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Superpenguin said:


> Or at least until you get 195 fish.
> (180 for storage, 15 for pockets)


That'll be more than enough moneyz to pay my first loan to get out of that tent and maybe even a project :> ill throw out all the cheap fishes and keep the more expensive ones lol


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Oh Loviechu that's genius, I would never have thought of using the locker in the station. You won't be the only one up all night fishing!


----------



## TomoEGoto

I would be doing that too.
My plan is catch everything that I can for that time and get them to Blathers, everything else that I have already logged and inexpensive will be sold. 

And you know my favorite season of AC is?
Yep, Summer has the most expensive bugs and fishes and I'm going to hate having to recapture the bloody tarantula and scorpion.


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> WOO! Know what that means? Fishing ALLLLLLL night on release day! c:
> 
> If Isabelle gives me the fishing rod, of course <_>



You won't have access to the lockers in the museum though. The second floor is a community project that is built later on.


----------



## Punchyleaf

*Mint*
Oh I know that one. I still have access to the train station lockers, which is all I need c:


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> You won't have access to the lockers in the museum though. The second floor is a community project that is built later on.



Train station lockers


----------



## Nooblord

It'll be funny if you weren't able to use the train lockers until you have a dresser/wardrobe in your house.


----------



## Starrynite171

Animal_Crossing_brony said:


> i was wondering if there was some type of calendar in game that tells you what days birthdays are,events,ect. i would imagine since you can now hang things on the wall there is some type of hanging calendar but i haven't noticed any in lets plays i know in the past the bullion board would have the events but if memory serves there was always some way to see the month.on top of that how will we keep track of all the birthdays?! ( i know some animals send you a letter letting you know their birthday is near but im not sure they do that for every year or every animal) *sorry for the lack of commas and periods*



Does anyone know the answer to this question because I'm curious about this as well


----------



## Nooblord

There's a notice on the bulletin board whenever there's a Birthday. And I'm pretty sure they send you a reminder every year in the mail.


----------



## Majora999

I know you can have 3 bridges max, but is there a minimum? Like, can you take down one of the original bridges and rebuild it somewhere else, before you build a third?


----------



## Nooblord

I've seen towns with one bridge but I'm not sure if an original bridge was deleted.


----------



## Superpenguin

Majora999 said:


> I know you can have 3 bridges max, but is there a minimum? Like, can you take down one of the original bridges and rebuild it somewhere else, before you build a third?



The minimum is one bridge. You can delete the original bridge for the usual fee as long as you already have another bridge built. However, the original bridge does not count toward the max of 30 projects, but once it's destroyed and rebuilt it does.


----------



## Majora999

Superpenguin said:


> However, the original bridge does not count toward the max of 30 projects, but once it's destroyed and rebuilt it does.



That's kind of annoying, hope I can work around the initial placement then.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalie

Can you time travel to the time before you planted the town tree etc and will there be any "problems" if you do?


----------



## Tommytulip

Are there any known Easter eggs with the megaphone? Like if I yelled "DANCE!" My animals would begin uncontrollably dancing?


----------



## Hazy

Tommytulip said:


> Are there any known Easter eggs with the megaphone? Like if I yelled "DANCE!" My animals would begin uncontrollably dancing?



lol I would love for this to be true!


----------



## oath2order

Dalie said:


> Can you time travel to the time before you planted the town tree etc and will there be any "problems" if you do?



I'm sure Nintendo has made it so that there will be no problems.


----------



## Mr. Green

If I visit a friend over wi-fi, can we trade furniture or stuff?


----------



## Mint

Mr. Green said:


> If I visit a friend over wi-fi, can we trade furniture or stuff?



Yes, you can trade items with friends over wifi. ^^


----------



## Mr. Green

Thanks for the reply! n_n


----------



## Mr. Green

I don't know if this has been asked before (and I'm sorry if it has) but can you change the town from early bird to rich town anytime ?


----------



## Campy

I've got a question regarding patterns!

I know you have to have the path you use in your town as the active pattern, or else it will disappear. But imagine this scenario: both my main character and a second character have the path in their active patterns. I lay the path down with my main. But then I swap out the path pattern for new ones on my main.

Will the path still be there since it's also on my second character's active patterns? Or will the path disappear because I put it down with my main and removed the path from her active patterns?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Mr. Green said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before (and I'm sorry if it has) but can you change the town from early bird to rich town anytime ?


Not "anytime" you have to pay 20,000 bells each time you want to change it, and then you have to wait until 6am the next day for the new law you picked to take effect


----------



## Cevan

Are you able to begin working toward's your 100% approval for mayor while you still have a tent, or do you need to have your house built before you can start working towards that?


----------



## Byngo

You can start gaining points as soon as your moved in.


----------



## Cevan

Lunatic said:


> You can start gaining points as soon as your moved in.



As soon as you're moved into your house or your tent?


----------



## Byngo

As soon as your moved in the village, so tent, yes. ;-;


----------



## Mint

Campy said:


> I've got a question regarding patterns!
> 
> I know you have to have the path you use in your town as the active pattern, or else it will disappear. But imagine this scenario: both my main character and a second character have the path in their active patterns. I lay the path down with my main. But then I swap out the path pattern for new ones on my main.
> 
> Will the path still be there since it's also on my second character's active patterns? Or will the path disappear because I put it down with my main and removed the path from her active patterns?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The path will still be there, but the pattern won't be the same. Whichever character lays down the path, must have the pattern as an active pattern; having a secondary character with the same pattern won't ensure that the path keeps the same pattern.


----------



## Nooblord

I heard somewhere that red turnips are gone. Is that true?


----------



## Byngo

Apparently so. I did a little research, and I can't find a place that says they are.


----------



## Octavia

Nooblord said:


> I heard somewhere that red turnips are gone. Is that true?



Yes, there are no longer red turnips in New Leaf.


----------



## aikatears

Nooblord said:


> I heard somewhere that red turnips are gone. Is that true?


yup


----------



## Majora999

Can you remake any headwear? Like get, say...







...This hat, in a light blue?


----------



## Jake

Majora999 said:


> Can you remake any headwear? Like get, say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...This hat, in a light blue?



no you cant


----------



## Majora999

Jake. said:


> no you cant








Thanks.


----------



## taygo

I am not sure if it was asked. SO I got a 3ds. But I am also getting a bundle. So I will have a hard copy and the bungle. Can I be under the same Nintendo user name or do I need to make another?


----------



## oath2order

Is there a list of the bugs in English?


----------



## Kaeliae

oath2order said:


> Is there a list of the bugs in English?



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/44346413344/animal-crossing-new-leaf-bug-guide

Bidoof has the list


----------



## Kaeliae

I saw that you can't sit in the mayor's chair on your first day. Does this mean you can't complete your mayor points (percentage) until day 2?


----------



## laceydearie

Kaeliae said:


> I saw that you can't sit in the mayor's chair on your first day. Does this mean you can't complete your mayor points (percentage) until day 2?



You can complete a large portion of your points in day one, finish in day two. What I think you mean is starting ordinances and projects, which can be done one day after you get 100% approval rating.


----------



## PapaNer

When and how do you unlock the Happy Room Showcase thing?


----------



## Tavi

PapaNer said:


> When and how do you unlock the Happy Room Showcase thing?



It's unlocked from the start. All you have to do is talk to Digsby to visit the plaza, though it's quite empty without some Streetpasses.


----------



## Kiseki

The wig that's sold by Gracie that looks like your hair is tied in a bow on the top of your head, where do you get it? Obviously Gracie but does she run a furniture store like in City Folk still? If so, do you have to unlock it in the Main Street or do you have to pay for the store to be built?


----------



## Superpenguin

Kiseki said:


> The wig that's sold by Gracie that looks like your hair is tied in a bow on the top of your head, where do you get it? Obviously Gracie but does she run a furniture store like in City Folk still? If so, do you have to unlock it in the Main Street or do you have to pay for the store to be built?



Gracie Grace is the third floor of the last expansion of Timmy/Tommy's shop.


----------



## Mint

Kiseki said:


> The wig that's sold by Gracie that looks like your hair is tied in a bow on the top of your head, where do you get it? Obviously Gracie but does she run a furniture store like in City Folk still? If so, do you have to unlock it in the Main Street or do you have to pay for the store to be built?



And it's unlocked by passing four of Gracie's fashion checks.


----------



## Ozzie

Which snow pattern belongs to which grass pattern? (e.g. round grass -> star snow)


----------



## Peoki

Ozzie said:


> Which snow pattern belongs to which grass pattern? (e.g. round grass -> star snow)


There's an image floating around tumblr somewhere but I can't seem to find it now.
Grass to snow: Circle>Stars, Triangle>Squares, Squares>Hexagons.


----------



## New leaf 180

How do you find trash in the water?


----------



## Byngo

With a fishing rod, and the black shadows will be trash, sometimes.


----------



## Cevan

Is it possible to avoid getting a tan when going to the island?

If that's not possible, does the tan wear off? If so, how long does it usually take before it completely goes away?


----------



## TomoEGoto

I don't know if this has been asked before, but when you fish, do you still have a chance of finding a lost key in the river?
I remember playing CF and found a lot of keys in the river and I wondered if they brought it back.


----------



## TomoEGoto

Cevan said:


> Is it possible to avoid getting a tan when going to the island?
> 
> If that's not possible, does the tan wear off? If so, how long does it usually take before it completely goes away?



If you are wearing a headgear of some sort you don't get a tan but if you stay out in the sun for too long you'll start to slowly tan.
It'll only occur when there is no clouds in the sky, so you don't get tans when the weather has cloudy skies.

It generally wears off within a week. You won't notice it until you enter a house or building and the longer you're out in the sun the darker the tan.


... so yes, you can get tans at the island and at your village if you're not wearing any hats and the sky is clear.


----------



## Cevan

TomoEGoto said:


> If you are wearing a headgear of some sort you don't get a tan but if you stay out in the sun for too long you'll start to slowly tan.
> It'll only occur when there is no clouds in the sky, so you don't get tans when the weather has cloudy skies.
> 
> It generally wears off within a week. You won't notice it until you enter a house or building and the longer you're out in the sun the darker the tan.
> 
> 
> ... so yes, you can get tans at the island and at your village if you're not wearing any hats and the sky is clear.



Ok, good to hear. I plan to go to the island a lot to earn bells, and I'd rather not tan very much when I'm there, so in that case I'll just wear a hat whenever I go.


----------



## oath2order

Cevan said:


> Ok, good to hear. I plan to go to the island a lot to earn bells, and I'd rather not tan very much when I'm there, so in that case I'll just wear a hat whenever I go.



Yeah, I don't want to tan either!


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Or, just go at night. More lucrative fishing and big catching at that time, too.


----------



## oath2order

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Or, just go at night. More lucrative fishing and big catching at that time, too.



Meh.


----------



## PapaNer

Tavi said:


> It's unlocked from the start. All you have to do is talk to Digsby to visit the plaza, though it's quite empty without some Streetpasses.



THAT'S GOOD NEWS!  I live in NA so I'll get it on the 9th, and I'm taking my fiance' and mother and brother and his lady to Universal Studios from the 14-18, so I'mma FILL THAT SUMBIT UP!


----------



## Jake

Kaeliae said:


> I saw that you can't sit in the mayor's chair on your first day. Does this mean you can't complete your mayor points (percentage) until day 2?





laceydearie said:


> You can complete a large portion of your points in day one, finish in day two. What I think you mean is starting ordinances and projects, which can be done one day after you get 100% approval rating.


Actually I dont think you can't start getting mayor points until your second day



PapaNer said:


> When and how do you unlock the Happy Room Showcase thing?





Tavi said:


> It's unlocked from the start. All you have to do is talk to Digsby to visit the plaza, though it's quite empty without some Streetpasses.


Digby doesn't appear until the second or third day



Kiseki said:


> The wig that's sold by Gracie that looks like your hair is tied in a bow on the top of your head, where do you get it? Obviously Gracie but does she run a furniture store like in City Folk still? If so, do you have to unlock it in the Main Street or do you have to pay for the store to be built?


You got your answer for this, but it only sells during the spring




TomoEGoto said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before, but when you fish, do you still have a chance of finding a lost key in the river?
> I remember playing CF and found a lot of keys in the river and I wondered if they brought it back.


Keys don't return but instead you might find a dropped item that belongs to a villager.


----------



## Kaeliae

laceydearie said:


> You can complete a large portion of your points in day one, finish in day two. What I think you mean is starting ordinances and projects, which can be done one day after you get 100% approval rating.



Argh! So day 3 is the earliest I can build a project? Since the Convenience store requires 7 days since the first community project, am I looking at Day 10 for that?

I'm basically trying to make a day-to-day list for the first few weeks to make sure I unlock as soon as I can. I'm at work for 10+ hours a day (with travel) so my play time is limited, and I just want to make sure I get the buildings unlocked!


----------



## Fjoora

Why wouldn't you be able to get all of your mayor points in the first day?
Theoretically, if you play long enough, what is keeping you from completing it?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah I heard it could be done in the first day too. I hope someone with the game sees this before its lost in the sea of questions

_to those with the game, what's the earliest you got to build a project? Day 1, 2, or3?_


----------



## Kaeliae

I think you can get all of your mayor points, but since she won't let you go behind the desk until day 2, it means you can't get your permit until day 3 (maybe) -- I dunno, I'm trying to watch videos of day 1 to figure it out.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Looking at someone from ACC named "Cmh" who has an early copy, he started playing on the 5/2/2013, and he got invited to the island on 5/4/2013 and received his development permit same day. So he played 5/2, 5/3, and 5/4 he got his permit and built his first project.


----------



## Kaeliae

I think that the island is just paying off the tent to move into a house. So if you do that the first day (easy because of money rock, among other ways to make money), tortimer should show up on day 2 on the dock so you can head to the island on day 3. It's not connected to mayor points.

Unlocking some of the stores is attached to becoming the real mayor with the permit. We need to find out the earliest you can get your permit, which I'm beginning to think is day 3. To be able to send off for the permit, you may have to go to the back of the mayor place, which some people say doesn't happen until day 2.


----------



## Mint

The island is unlocked once the 39,800 mortgage is paid off; it's the one after the 10,000 needed to upgrade to a house.


----------



## Punchyleaf

No you have to pay off the 39,800 payment on your new house to unlock the island, not just the tent, if I'm remembering what mint said correctly.
EDIT: think of mint and she will appear xD

Guess we will find out if someone with the game decides to post or you wait until the game is released


----------



## Mint

Kaeliae said:


> Unlocking some of the stores is attached to becoming the real mayor with the permit. We need to find out the earliest you can get your permit, which I'm beginning to think is day 3. To be able to send off for the permit, you may have to go to the back of the mayor place, which some people say doesn't happen until day 2.


Day one- can't even get to the mayor's chair. I think you're right,  Days 3, as the earliest day to get the permit, sounds about right to me.


----------



## Kaeliae

Yeah, I was just reading through the ACC Loviechu mentioned, and he saw Tortimer on Day 3 -- and you definitely can't pay off the second payment on the house until day 2. I don't think Nook will even tell you how much you owe until the house is built.


----------



## Peachk33n

Does anyone have a pictures showing off the differences with the town hall. Ive heard you get a random look for the town hall once you start your game. Ive seen the picture of the different coloured train stations you can start with (red, blue, green, yellow). Are there any other random things to pay attention too when picking your layout? (like fruit and grass pattern)


----------



## Kaeliae

Another question:

On day one, will Isabelle give you the living tips? I know she has a shortened menu on day one, just wanting to see when I can get my watering can.


----------



## Ozzie

Peachk33n said:


> Does anyone have a pictures showing off the differences with the town hall. Ive heard you get a random look for the town hall once you start your game. Ive seen the picture of the different coloured train stations you can start with (red, blue, green, yellow). Are there any other random things to pay attention too when picking your layout? (like fruit and grass pattern)



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rks-Projects&p=1281953&viewfull=1#post1281953

Here you can see the different default town halls.

Other things you may find in the following thread: 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66087-Some-advice-to-choose-the-map-of-village


----------



## Jinglefruit

Peachk33n said:


> Does anyone have a pictures showing off the differences with the town hall. Ive heard you get a random look for the town hall once you start your game. Ive seen the picture of the different coloured train stations you can start with (red, blue, green, yellow). Are there any other random things to pay attention too when picking your layout? (like fruit and grass pattern)



The more obvious ones first;

River route
Tree/Re-tail/Town hall placements
House placement
Pre-planning campsite/cafe/lost and found 
Fruit - mostly to pick which perfect fruit you can grow
Grass pattern
Left/right side ocean
Town hall colour + interior
Train station colour + interior (can be different to town hall)
Number of ponds
Bridge placement (if you wish to keep the first one as a free public work)
Whether you have both ramps on one part of your beach and a private beach or both are accessible.
Size of private beach bit (if applicable) 
How (windy/windey?/WIGGLY) the river is (straighter river makes for marginally easier fishing)
Waterfalls
Some people are fussy with the ramps to the beach
Rock placement

Villager placement could be a concern too if you know someone you won't want to leave has already decided to live where you would want something. 

And a subtle one that probably won't matter too much compared to past games, - how out of the way you have to go to see each corner of town on daily rounds. But now villagers move however they please and you can place your house and facilities down it's easy to make sure there isn't much wasted space in town. - I can't stand having little niggly bits you never visit that end up collecting weeds.


I cannot think of anything else to be nitpicky with, I am the fussiest person with my towns though, I'm sure most of you read half of this like ROCKS?!


----------



## DiamondDave

I haven't played any AC game since the first one, so my question is wifi related.

Can I visit a friends town online and trade items with them 'face to face' or move/add furniture to their homes?


----------



## Anna

DiamondDave said:


> I haven't played any AC game since the first one, so my question is wifi related.
> 
> Can I visit a friends town online and trade items with them 'face to face' or move/add furniture to their homes?



You can visit their town and swap items but they can't put things in their house if you were in it, and you can't put things in their house


----------



## Superpenguin

DiamondDave said:


> I haven't played any AC game since the first one, so my question is wifi related.
> 
> Can I visit a friends town online and trade items with them 'face to face' or move/add furniture to their homes?



You can drop items and your friends can drop items and then pick each other's items up. That's how trading is done. Wifi visitors can NOT move/add/remove anything to the houses. The town's owner can't even do that stuff during Wifi as long as someone is in the room with them.


----------



## DiamondDave

Thanks for the fast answers guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Nekoboi

How long does it take to get the dream house ( trying to get my dream address ) im only on day 3 on my game so im just curious, and is there any faster way to earn more bells beside selling/money tree/mining/secret money rock?


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> How long does it take to get the dream house ( trying to get my dream address ) im only on day 3 on my game so im just curious, and is there any faster way to earn more bells beside selling/money tree/mining/secret money rock?



Once you get the island, catch beetles and sharks at night to make a lot of bells. Dream Mansion- Be mayor for at least seven days and build at least one community project.


----------



## Nekoboi

Ok thanks i paid the 39,800 house bill already and got my 100 mayor point but have gotten to build a community project yet. How do i do that? And everytime i try to go to the island at the dock no ship or whatever is there. Am i missing something ? Oh the old mayor visited my house


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> Ok thanks i paid the 39,800 house bill already and got my 100 mayor point but have gotten to build a community project yet. How do i do that? And everytime i try to go to the island at the dock no ship or whatever is there. Am i missing something ? Oh the old mayor visited my house



Since Tortimer visited, that means you get the island tomorrow. For the 100 mayor points, if you finished that today, you have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Nekoboi

Ok thank you very much for answer my question. Well time to stockup on items to sell


----------



## Peoki

In regards to the Dream Suite- how do you change the message your characters say to visitors, and how long can the message be?


----------



## Mike!

I had the SpotPass blob over my New Leaf icon when I woke up today, but I have no idea why. There are no updates, no presents at the post office and no homes in the showcase. Any ideas about what else it could be?


----------



## Tavi

Peoki said:


> In regards to the Dream Suite- how do you change the message your characters say to visitors, and how long can the message be?


You can change it when you get your Passport card thing, there's a little comment bubble you can tap on. It's at least 16 characters long (my Japanese message barely fits)



Mike! said:


> I had the SpotPass blob over my New Leaf icon when I woke up today, but I have no idea why. There are no updates, no presents at the post office and no homes in the showcase. Any ideas about what else it could be?



I've had this happen before.. I'm not sure why, but I got a DLC item letter from Pete the next time I stopped and started it up again if that helps.


----------



## Peoki

Tavi said:


> You can change it when you get your Passport card thing, there's a little comment bubble you can tap on. It's at least 16 characters long (my Japanese message barely fits)



Thanks for the reply. 
I was hoping it'd be a tad bit longer.. I'll have to think of something short and simple.


----------



## satellitestorm

Does anyone know what are the localised names for the two new personalities?


----------



## RayOfShadows

I got a few questions about patterns:

1. I heard you can store 72 patterns at the Able Store, is that true?
2. How many patterns can one person hold?
3. Can you use a pattern(Ex: Ground paths, paintings, wallpaper) that's in your storage but not in your inventory?
4. How do you get the QR machine?


----------



## Kaeliae

RayOfShadows said:


> I got a few questions about patterns:
> 
> 1. I heard you can store 72 patterns at the Able Store, is that true?
> 2. How many patterns can one person hold?
> 3. Can you use a pattern(Ex: Ground paths, paintings, wallpaper) that's in your storage but not in your inventory?
> 4. How do you get the QR machine?



1. Yes
2. 10
3. I'm not sure about paintings or wallpaper, but ground paths have to be an active pattern.
4. Talk to Sabel (or attempt to talk to her) for 10-16 days (I've seen both numbers)


My question:
Does anyone know if you can do the living tips with Isabelle on day 1?


----------



## Mike!

Seems like a bit of a dumb question, but I unlocked the museum expansion today and bought a fancy picture frame there. However, I can't work out how to display pictures inside it! Can anyone who's played the Japanese version help?


----------



## Tavi

Mike! said:


> Seems like a bit of a dumb question, but I unlocked the museum expansion today and bought a fancy picture frame there. However, I can't work out how to display pictures inside it! Can anyone who's played the Japanese version help?



You will have to remake make it at the Recycle Center when/if you have woken Cyrus up. :3


----------



## Mike!

Tavi said:


> You will have to remake make it at the Recycle Center when/if you have woken Cyrus up. :3



Ah great, thanks. Cyrus woke up a few days ago.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Tavi said:


> You will have to remake make it at the Recycle Center when/if you have woken Cyrus up. :3



That's weird, you'd have thought your character could use a picture frame, instead of making Cyrus fiddle with those twiddly bits of metal on the back for half an hour. xP


----------



## taygo

I wanted to ask if I get the 3ds bundle. do I get a totally different friend code and I have to re-add everyone from my current 3ds? If thats the case I might just stick with my normal 3ds

I cant find anything online about it


----------



## Punchyleaf

If you don't do a system transfer, then yeah, everything is new and you have to re-add everyone


----------



## Jinglefruit

taygo said:


> I wanted to ask if I get the 3ds bundle. do I get a totally different friend code and I have to re-add everyone from my current 3ds? If thats the case I might just stick with my normal 3ds
> 
> I cant find anything online about it



You can do a system transfer onto the bundle and keep all of your details, including FC and friends, but you will then need to redownload ACNL from the e-shop. (It'll be in your past downloads list) 

I'm still not too sure if I want to tranfer form my old 3DS or not, since I intend on keeping it.


----------



## taygo

Jinglefruit said:


> You can do a system transfer onto the bundle and keep all of your details, including FC and friends, but you will then need to redownload ACNL from the e-shop. (It'll be in your past downloads list)
> 
> I'm still not too sure if I want to transfer form my old 3DS or not, since I intend on keeping it.




yeah that seems like a lot of work. I was added people and thinking. If it is just the bundle and nothing extra I just might stick with my 3ds. I don't care if the screen is bigger and such. I just want me ac thanks you guys for answering because it would be a drag to enter so many. I been added anyone that wants to play ac well just about everyone haha. I got like 40 already yay!


----------



## Jinglefruit

taygo said:


> yeah that seems like a lot of work. I was added people and thinking. If it is just the bundle and nothing extra I just might stick with my 3ds. I don't care if the screen is bigger and such. I just want me ac thanks you guys for answering because it would be a drag to enter so many. I been added anyone that wants to play ac well just about everyone haha. I got like 40 already yay!



I don't think the transfer takes too long, though re-downloading will take about 45 minutes by the sounds of it. 

I'm getting the bundle, and don't want to have the game infront of me and still have to wait for redownload and transfer. Hasn't the wait been painful enough already?


----------



## Goran

What happens to the house decorations when you switch to a new one? Does it go into storage for you to freely use?


----------



## Mint

Goran said:


> What happens to the house decorations when you switch to a new one? Does it go into storage for you to freely use?



No, if you want to use them again, you have to buy them again.


----------



## Mr. L

Is the decaying grass from City Folk still a feature in New Leaf?


----------



## Byngo

Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## Majora999

Lunatic said:


> Yes, unfortunately.



But as I understand, it's not as intense. It's still there, but it takes much longer to be noticeable and it grows back much faster.


----------



## Nekoboi

Could you show me how to activate my spotpass? I can't seem to figure that out please and thank you


----------



## Byngo

Majora999 said:


> But as I understand, it's not as intense. It's still there, but it takes much longer to be noticeable and it grows back much faster.


 
I've heard this too. But it's still unfortunate.


----------



## TomoEGoto

Nekoboi said:


> Could you show me how to activate my spotpass? I can't seem to figure that out please and thank you



Go to the Main Plaza and talk with Digby (Shizue/Isabelle's brother) and he should help you with it.


Edit: Is that what you meant, by the way?


----------



## Nekoboi

Is that the secatary person in the mayor office? I don't think I have seen him yet I just gotten the game and I'm like 4 or 5 days into it right now . When does he come?


----------



## Goran

No he is in the store strip.


----------



## Wish

Anyone have a list of all the roofs, mailboxes etc...
I found one on google but it was super incomplete


----------



## Goran

Just to triple check. If I buy a 3DS with a preinstalled game on it, and do a data transfer, I can redownload the game for free right?


----------



## JCnator

Yep, you get to keep the preinstalled game after doing System Transfer from your old 3DS to your new one.

My Dinosaur Office was preinstalled on my red 3DS XL, but after I've performed a System Transfer from my old Aqua Blue 3DS, I'm still able to redownload that video from eShop on my 3DS XL.


----------



## New leaf 180

The official site been update!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nekoboi

Where is he at?,  if it at the dream mansion i havent gotten it yet. im less then 5 days away from that


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> Where at if it the dream mansion i havent gotten it yet less then 5 days left for that



I'm not quite sure as to what you're trying to say.


----------



## Nekoboi

Where is he at?, if it at the dream mansion i havent gotten it yet. im less then 5 days away from that
This is what I might to say if this isn't clearer then ill try to clear it up again


----------



## samyfav

I don't know if this has been asked, but has anyone seen confirmation that lychee, durians, bananas mangoes (new and foreign fruit) are still available in NA, EU & AU regions?


----------



## Batsu

All fruits are most definitely available to all regions.


----------



## taygo

Jinglefruit said:


> I don't think the transfer takes too long, though re-downloading will take about 45 minutes by the sounds of it.
> 
> I'm getting the bundle, and don't want to have the game infront of me and still have to wait for redownload and transfer. Hasn't the wait been painful enough already?




45mins with animal crossing????? NEVERIt would be hard knowing you could play but have to redownload it. I think I am going to keep my 3ds. I think it is the same reason I didn't get a ds XL. I will get the 3dsXL and nintendo will make something new. I am sticking to my pretty shine blue green 3ds.


----------



## samyfav

Batsu said:


> All fruits are most definitely available to all regions.



Thanks so much. I would flip out otherwise, I really want all the fruit options.


----------



## Campy

Nekoboi said:


> Where is he at?, if it at the dream mansion i havent gotten it yet. im less then 5 days away from that
> This is what I might to say if this isn't clearer then ill try to clear it up again


Still not entirely sure what you're asking. Do you mean Digby? And whether he shows up at the Dream Mansion? If so, no, he'll show up in the Main Street. To unlock the Happy Home Showcase you need to do the following according to this site:

"To unlock the streetpass house area, Happy Home Showcase, you need to pay off your first house loan for 10,000 bells. Then, talk to Tom Nook and get him to explain how to use the ATM. Then, Isabelle's younger brother, Digby will be outside the arch in Main Street."


----------



## Nekoboi

Campy said:


> Still not entirely sure what you're asking. Do you mean Digby? And whether he shows up at the Dream Mansion? If so, no, he'll show up in the Main Street. To unlock the Happy Home Showcase you need to do the following according to this site:
> 
> "To unlock the streetpass house area, Happy Home Showcase, you need to pay off your first house loan for 10,000 bells. Then, talk to Tom Nook and get him to explain how to use the ATM. Then, Isabelle's younger brother, Digby will be outside the arch in Main Street."



I'm was asking how to activate spotpass I'm trying to activate it and streetpass I already gotten, and this is the Japanese copy,


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> I'm was asking how to activate spotpass I'm trying to activate it and streetpass I already gotten, and this is the Japanese copy,



Go into your settings, internet settings (blue globe), press the first button (spotpass), hit the first button again, and make sure the top option is highlighted in yellow.


----------



## Nekoboi

Mint said:


> Go into your settings, internet settings (blue globe), press the first button (spotpass), hit the first button again, and make sure the top option is highlighted in yellow.


 That in the game? I thought that was only accessed through the 3ds menu so how is that accessed through the game?


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> That in the game? I thought that was only accessed through the 3ds menu so how is that accessed through the game?


No, not in the game. You have to do that in your 3DS settings. Usually games will ask you if you want to use spotpass with them and if your game isn't doing that, it could mean that spotpass on your 3DS is turned off.


----------



## Nekoboi

Mint said:


> No, not in the game. You have to do that in your 3DS settings. Usually games will ask you if you want to use spotpass with them and if your game isn't doing that, it could mean that spotpass on your 3DS is turned off.



Ok my spotpass in the 3ds system is on but how do I know in the game if I got it on?


----------



## Majora999

Nekoboi said:


> Ok my spotpass in the 3ds system is on but how do I know in the game if I got it on?



Are you talking about DLC? 'Cause that should be automatic.

If you mean the SpotPass houses for the StreetPass area, the Japanese game doesn't have that.


----------



## Nekoboi

Majora999 said:


> Are you talking about DLC? 'Cause that should be automatic.
> 
> If you mean the SpotPass houses for the StreetPass area, the Japanese game doesn't have that.



So does the japanese game get notices in the spotpass section of 3ds


----------



## Nooblord

I think it's like other games, once you allow Spotpass communication for the game you'll get that blue glowing dot at the corner of the game's thumbnail.


----------



## JCnator

If you already got SpotPass in this game at least once, then the main menu should have an option for that feature. From there, you can toggle it on/off.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

*Important Question!*

So, I bought a Bearded Dragon today, and I wanted to name it after the 'dragon' (really an alligator) in New Leaf. But, I need the English name! If you know it, please speak up!


----------



## Hamusuta

Which dragon alligator?


----------



## Eloise

ACMaster said:


> So, I bought a Bearded Dragon today, and I wanted to name it after the 'dragon' (really an alligator) in New Leaf. But, I need the English name! If you know it, please speak up!




This guy? I dunno his English name but his Japanese name is Tatsuro.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

Eloise said:


> View attachment 3953
> This guy? I dunno his English name but his Japanese name is Tatsuro.


Yes!! Him!! I need his English name. Thanks for Tatsuro, I didn't know what to call him.


----------



## Eloise

ACMaster said:


> Yes!! Him!! I need his English name. Thanks for Tatsuro, I didn't know what to call him.



No worries! He's really cool, I hope he's in my town!


----------



## Wish

oh I have Tatsuro, I can take photos


----------



## Eloise

Litwick said:


> oh I have Tatsuro, I can take photos



Lucky you!


----------



## SuperGamecube64

*How many villagers can be in a town?*

In the original, you could have 15, which was great. In Wild World I think you could only have 8, but the town smaller so it was understandable, but when City Folk had a max of 10 I was disappointed. Does New Leaf go back to Wild World's 8, or what?


----------



## Byngo

I believe the amount is 10.


----------



## Elloriee

It's 10 villagers.


----------



## TheACJason

*Island ?*

I don't know if this has been asked before - but on multiplayer you can go to the island.

My question is, if there are 4 of us and someone wants to go to the island, *do all of us have to go with? or can some stay in town and some leave to the island?* 

Thanks !


----------



## fink

Does time traveling the same day (a few hours/backward or forward) have negative effects?


----------



## Mint

TheACJason said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before - but on multiplayer you can go to the island.
> 
> My question is, if there are 4 of us and someone wants to go to the island, *do all of us have to go with? or can some stay in town and some leave to the island?*
> 
> Thanks !


Everyone has to go to the island. The same applies for leaving the island.


----------



## Justin

What about Main Street? Can you even go there online?


----------



## Mint

Justin said:


> What about Main Street? Can you even go there online?



Yes, everyone can go there while online.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Justin said:


> What about Main Street? Can you even go there online?



K.K. shows and showing off top floor of museum says yes. Though I'm not sure about the Happy Home showcase thing. Does anyone know about that?

Edit: Sniped by Mint.


----------



## Justin

Mint said:


> Yes, everyone can go there while online.



Good to know. Can people be split between the village and Main Street though? Or is it like the Island as you said earlier?


----------



## JCnator

Unlike the island, the Main Street doesn't require everyone to come or leave.
One player can be at Main Street, while 3 others are roaming around the town.


----------



## oath2order

Jinglefruit said:


> K.K. shows and showing off top floor of museum says yes. Though I'm not sure about the Happy Home showcase thing. Does anyone know about that?
> 
> Edit: Sniped by Mint.



ON THIS NOTE.

I assume visitors can shop, right?


----------



## Tavi

oath2order said:


> ON THIS NOTE.
> 
> I assume visitors can shop, right?



They most definitely can. I do believe that the Showcase is _not_ open to visitors.


----------



## Fame

with the wii masks, if their mii has a darker skin colour will it change their arms and legs too? i think it did in CF although im not sure


----------



## fink

fink said:


> Does time traveling the same day (a few hours/backward or forward) have negative effects?



anyone?


----------



## Nameri

Well, it's 9 sort of, but you can tempt a tenth to move in from the campsite, so I understand, but you have to encourage them to move in. 

One question I had was what is the capacity of the rooms in your house and the museum?

I am a great collector of things, and my gyroid room in WW is now full so I don't know what to do with the new ones. How much stuff can you display at once, if you had the maximum house size and all of the museum wings?


----------



## Jinglefruit

fink said:


> Does time traveling the same day (a few hours/backward or forward) have negative effects?
> anyone?



I don't think anyone really knows for sure / hence why you were skipped. But in past games if the game realised you had TT'd (So the save file was saved after the current time, even in the same day) it would give you the negative effects. But same day travelling stops the more noticable ones like weeds / repeat messages on billboard / villagers complaining and maybe flowers dieing so long as it was contained within the 6am-6am time period. 
I think it's just the subtle issues, like your turnip prices won't spike the next week and whatever else. 

Travelling forward in the same day I don't think does anything, but when it comes to turning the clock back to the right time again you have to make sure the game doesn't register it. - eg through system settings, not in-game clock settings, and then not playing until the time catches up.
But that was past games, and now the game could compare time difference to an online server which would throw a spanner in the works.


----------



## fink

Thanks for your reply. I kind of figured that was why I didn't get an answer just decided to bump in case it was just missed. I suppose I'll just go with nightowl town and not risk anything ^^


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Nameri said:


> Well, it's 9 sort of, but you can tempt a tenth to move in from the campsite, so I understand, but you have to encourage them to move in.
> 
> One question I had was what is the capacity of the rooms in your house and the museum?
> 
> I am a great collector of things, and my gyroid room in WW is now full so I don't know what to do with the new ones. How much stuff can you display at once, if you had the maximum house size and all of the museum wings?



There was only that limit in WW due to memory limits.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

This is kind of dumb, but does anyone know where you can find a list of like all the hats in NL or something? I want to see if I can dress like a certain character.


----------



## Byngo

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65825 < This has pretty much everything, but no pictures...


----------



## Sora

Fame said:


> with the wii masks, if their mii has a darker skin colour will it change their arms and legs too? i think it did in CF although im not sure



In CF it did as you said. Now in NL it will no longer change the skin color. It is a bit strange but for some reason Nintendo decided on it that way. If you have a dark skinned mii and a very pale character, putting on the mask will result in a dark face but pale arms and legs.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> In CF it did as you said. Now in NL it will no longer change the skin color. It is a bit strange but for some reason Nintendo decided on it that way. If you have a dark skinned mii and a very pale character, putting on the mask will result in a dark face but pale arms and legs.



Well, it technically is a mask, so it makes sense.


----------



## Justin

Nameri said:


> One question I had was what is the capacity of the rooms in your house and the museum?
> 
> I am a great collector of things, and my gyroid room in WW is now full so I don't know what to do with the new ones. How much stuff can you display at once, if you had the maximum house size and all of the museum wings?



I believe there's a limit of 48 furniture items per room assuming you mean the "The floor is going to break!" thing from Wild World.


----------



## Anna

(I really don't want to look through 475 pages) So does anyone know, with Perfect Fruit does one randomly appear in your town when you start? If not how do they come about? and what happens when you sell all the Perfect fruit and have none left do they randomly grow back?


----------



## Fame

Anna said:


> (I really don't want to look through 475 pages) So does anyone know, with Perfect Fruit does one randomly appear in your town when you start? If not how do they come about? and what happens when you sell all the Perfect fruit and have none left do they randomly grow back?



i know theres one at the beginning of the game but if you eat/sell/give it away then im not sure what to do after that. i think you either have to get one from someone who has the same native fruit as you to kindly give you one of theirs or you buy fertiliser from someone with the final store upgrade and a perfect fruit may appear.


----------



## Lotus

I just learned that I should pay 7,595,800 bells for a fully upgraded house, any tips to help me saving?


----------



## Nigel

Fame said:


> i know theres one at the beginning of the game but if you eat/sell/give it away then im not sure what to do after that. i think you either have to get one from someone who has the same native fruit as you to kindly give you one of theirs or you buy fertiliser from someone with the final store upgrade and a perfect fruit may appear.



 Perfect fruit has a small chance to grow from any native fruit tree


----------



## Roknar

Quick question: I know in City Folk (and I think in Wild World) when you went to a friend's town, if there was someone there they were friends with but you weren't, you could add them in that town as your friend. Is this possible in NL? I question it only because now we add one another with the system's FC. Please let me know, those of you that have the game. Thanks!


----------



## Mint

Roknar said:


> Quick question: I know in City Folk (and I think in Wild World) when you went to a friend's town, if there was someone there they were friends with but you weren't, you could add them in that town as your friend. Is this possible in NL? I question it only because now we add one another with the system's FC. Please let me know, those of you that have the game. Thanks!



Yes, it's possible in NL. At the bottom left of the touch screen, there is a green button. It will then take you to a list where it shows everyone's names on yellow buttons. Press the yellow button to add them and it will send them a message to let them know you've added them. ^^ It's also where you add best friends.


----------



## Roknar

Mint said:


> Yes, it's possible in NL. At the bottom left of the touch screen, there is a green button. It will then take you to a list where it shows everyone's names on yellow buttons. Press the yellow button to add them and it will send them a message to let them know you've added them. ^^ It's also where you add best friends.



That's fantastic news! Thanks so much for answering my question.


----------



## oath2order

Lotus said:


> I just learned that I should pay 7,595,800 bells for a fully upgraded house, any tips to help me saving?



Sell everything. Take advantage of every money making opportunity. Pray that you get a lot of coelacanths.


----------



## Hamusuta

If you plant a native fruit, is there chance of it becoming perfect?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hamusuta said:


> If you plant a native fruit, is there chance of it becoming perfect?



Only perfect fruit can grow a perfect tree, but a normal piece of fruit can grow a tree that might grow a single piece of perfect fruit on it at random. (Though you can up the odds by planting fertiliser I hear)
But this is also only for your starting fruit. If you start with oranges you can only grow perfect oranges in your town. Planting a peach or perfect peach in your town you will never get perfect peachs to grow, only normal ones.


----------



## Bri

What happens if you're swimming and a shark or fish is nearby?

Does it swim away? >.>

Please tell me they swim away. I don't want them near me. o___o


----------



## Mint

Bri said:


> What happens if you're swimming and a shark or fish is nearby?
> 
> Does it swim away? >.>
> 
> Please tell me they swim away. I don't want them near me. o___o



They will swim away.  The sharks won't attack you.


----------



## Bri

Mint said:


> They will swim away.  The sharks won't attack you.


Haha, I know they won't attack you, but it still makes me nervous. xD

Thanks.


----------



## Peachk33n

Does anyone know if the Campus DLC items are re-orderable?


----------



## oath2order

Bri said:


> Haha, I know they won't attack you, but it still makes me nervous. xD
> 
> Thanks.



They gon' eat you! >=D


----------



## Bri

oath2order said:


> They gon' eat you! >=D


*sniffle...*

I'm not a huge fan of water, even in video games. Especially when sharks or other deadly creatures are involved! Don't scare me like that! I don't wanna' get mauled to death! T__T


----------



## oath2order

Bri said:


> *sniffle...*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of water, even in video games. Especially when sharks or other deadly creatures are involved! Don't scare me like that! I don't wanna' get mauled to death! T__T



Nah, I totally understand that. I don't want to even go sailing in real life because I'm terrible at swimming and I'm afraid of being in the middle of the ocean


----------



## Mint

Peachk33n said:


> Does anyone know if the Campus DLC items are re-orderable?



They are reorderable, but they're 23,760 each.


----------



## Peachk33n

Mint said:


> They are reorderable, but they're 23,760 each.



omg this is the best news ever! I was worried id never be able to get a hold of them ^-^ too bad the 7-11 items are not. I have no idea how im going to get those items


----------



## Mint

Peachk33n said:


> omg this is the best news ever! I was worried id never be able to get a hold of them ^-^ too bad the 7-11 items are not. I have no idea how im going to get those items



From trading with Japanese players.  You'll probably meet some on Club Tortimer. 
Zen is also doing a contest for them: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66488-All-7-11-items-3rd-wave


----------



## Peachk33n

Mint said:


> From trading with Japanese players.  You'll probably meet some on Club Tortimer.
> Zen is also doing a contest for them: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66488-All-7-11-items-3rd-wave



thanks for the info!


----------



## Bri

Can I ever choose to relocate my character's house?


----------



## Sora

Bri said:


> Can I ever choose to relocate my character's house?



No it is set in stone so make sure to pick a good place!


----------



## Lekti

Is it true town Projects can block an area from animals moving in to that spot? I know they can just plop down anywhere, i'm just woundering if they can cover up town items too.

If its true does anyone know the radius that is protected? Because i was hoping to use projects to protect flowers from getting squished... xD


----------



## Bri

Sora said:


> No it is set in stone so make sure to pick a good place!


Thanks! 

New question:
Do I have to use a Nintendo Pre-Paid card to buy AC:NL, or can I use my Visa?


----------



## Majora999

Bri said:


> *sniffle...*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of water, even in video games. Especially when sharks or other deadly creatures are involved! Don't scare me like that! I don't wanna' get mauled to death! T__T









I have straight up bathophobia (fear of deep water), hell I even get mildly unnerved swimming in the middle of a deep swimming pool.

Probably one of my most nerve wracking moments in gaming is the time I spent in World of Warcraft, going for the Loremaster achievement. There's a zone that's entirely on the ocean floor. It's absolutely beautiful and I hope I never have to go back there again.


----------



## Sora

Bri said:


> Thanks!
> 
> New question:
> Do I have to use a Nintendo Pre-Paid card to buy AC:NL, or can I use my Visa?



You can use your visa. You just need to register it in the eshop.

@Lekti I am not sure about the radius but I would assume it is about 1 block around the edge. Also villagers can not destroy your town projects with their houses.


----------



## Bri

Sora said:


> You can use your visa. You just need to register it in the eshop.
> 
> @Lekti I am not sure about the radius but I would assume it is about 1 block around the edge. Also villagers can not destroy your town projects with their houses.


Thanks! 



Majora999 said:


> I have straight up bathophobia (fear of deep water), hell I even get mildly unnerved swimming in the middle of a deep swimming pool.
> 
> Probably one of my most nerve wracking moments in gaming is the time I spent in World of Warcraft, going for the Loremaster achievement. There's a zone that's entirely on the ocean floor. It's absolutely beautiful and I hope I never have to go back there again.


I totally understand. I refuse to go in a pool any deeper than 8ft. If it is that deep, the water has to be CRYSTAL CLEAR. I don't like being out in the open ocean, either. Playing underwater in Guild Wars 2 and Monster Hunter is nervewracking...

Love that picture. xD


----------



## Nameri

Justin said:


> I believe there's a limit of 48 furniture items per room assuming you mean the "The floor is going to break!" thing from Wild World.



That's exactly what I meant, thanks. 

So each character has 160 (I think) cupboard space, 48 things in each room, and the museum too. SO MANY LOVELY THINGS!


----------



## Punchyleaf

180, actually ^^ 60 spaces, 3 compartments


----------



## laceydearie

Question about pre-ordering from Gamestop. I'm going to go over around 11-11:30 that Sunday to pickup my game, but mom and I are gonna get food first. Will the game be unpacked and ready for pickup by the time I walk over, or should I wait for the automated phone call?


----------



## Nekoboi

Yes it should be

Why I'm I still not getting the dream mansion?
I have done everything for it to be unlock I'm I missing something?


----------



## TomoEGoto

Nekoboi said:


> Yes it should be
> 
> Why I'm I still not getting the dream mansion?
> I have done everything for it to be unlock I'm I missing something?


You have to catch Shizue asleep at the town hall at least seven days of being mayor.
Though don't hold me with that, I have been hearing different ways and such to gain it.


----------



## Leonn

Sorry if this was already asked. I have always wondered if you actually get anything for donating stuff to the museum, like fish for example, do you even get anything if you fill the fish tanks?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Leonn said:


> Sorry if this was already asked. I have always wondered if you actually get anything for donating stuff to the museum, like fish for example, do you even get anything if you fill the fish tanks?



You get the Museum model normally for completeing all exhibits. And now you unlock the 2nd floor and certain items for sale there for donating a certain number of different exhibits. I don't know about any items for each completed section though.


----------



## Majora999

Leonn said:


> Sorry if this was already asked. I have always wondered if you actually get anything for donating stuff to the museum, like fish for example, do you even get anything if you fill the fish tanks?



I don't know about completing the exhibits, but I know the 2nd floor has stuff available that unlocks depending on how much you've donated, including the Silver tools.


----------



## Nekoboi

Majora999 said:


> I don't know about completing the exhibits, but I know the 2nd floor has stuff available that unlocks depending on how much you've donated, including the Silver tools.



I heard that you got to donate at least 15 item to there to get the silver tools but I have gotten those yet I have donated more then 15 item fossils do I have to donate 15 in each area?


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> I heard that you got to donate at least 15 item to there to get the silver tools but I have gotten those yet I have donated more then 15 item fossils do I have to donate 15 in each area?



It's 15 items for fossils and 30 for fish and insects. The silver tools aren't in stock everyday, it may take you a few days to get one.


----------



## Nekoboi

Mint said:


> It's 15 items for fossils and 30 for fish and insects. The silver tools aren't in stock everyday, it may take you a few days to get one.



So I have to donate 30 fish and 30 insects or 15 fish and 15 insects? Just making sure I understand what you are saying


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Nekoboi said:


> So I have to donate 30 fish and 30 insects or 15 fish and 15 insects? Just making sure I understand what you are saying



30 fish and/or seafood = silver rod
30 insects = silver net

It is probably safe to assume at this point that completing the fish/seafood and insect exhibits will get you the golden rod and net.


----------



## Peoki

laceydearie said:


> Question about pre-ordering from Gamestop. I'm going to go over around 11-11:30 that Sunday to pickup my game, but mom and I are gonna get food first. Will the game be unpacked and ready for pickup by the time I walk over, or should I wait for the automated phone call?


You should be fine to pick up any time on the release date. I've had GameStop call from opening 'til around noon. Let them know you're picking up your order and they should be able to grab it from the back if it's not out already. In the case of Fire Emblem, they had all the preorders stored in their desk compartment a couple days in advance.


----------



## Gingersnap

so say i own the wet/bathing suit
theres a cliff and right under the cliff is the ocean
is it possible to "cliff dive?"


----------



## Superpenguin

Gingersnap said:


> so say i own the wet/bathing suit
> theres a cliff and right under the cliff is the ocean
> is it possible to "cliff dive?"



Not diving, but you just jump off the cliff feet first.


----------



## Gingersnap

Superpenguin said:


> Not diving, but you just jump off the cliff feet first.


this game gets better and better


----------



## The Architect

If you get a digital copy and a physical, would they act as two separate games?


----------



## Nekoboi

nancytn said:


> If you get a digital copy and a physical, would they act as two separate games?



Yes they would


----------



## Jinglefruit

RainyInVancouver said:


> 30 fish and/or seafood = silver rod
> 30 insects = silver net
> 
> It is probably safe to assume at this point that completing the fish/seafood and insect exhibits will get you the golden rod and net.



Actually I think just catching all Fish/insects gets you the Golden Net and Rod. I do not think they have to be donated.


----------



## D i a

Quick question that is probably silly; Do you get to keep items that you got from someone else's dream address?
Like...if you pick up a balloon or a fortune cookie while in someone's dream town, do you get to keep it in your pocket when you awake?


----------



## Octavia

Nope, it's only a dream after all. All items you pick up will disappear once you wake up.


----------



## Officer Berri

Just like all the dreams where I own and am playing New Leaf, lol.

I got a question, what does the map layout look like for the beach areas where there's a cliff you can jump off of into the ocean? I'm having trouble figuring out where an area could be for you to jump from when there's so much beach there!


----------



## Zen

Officer Berri said:


> Just like all the dreams where I own and am playing New Leaf, lol.
> 
> I got a question, what does the map layout look like for the beach areas where there's a cliff you can jump off of into the ocean? I'm having trouble figuring out where an area could be for you to jump from when there's so much beach there!



Every layout has an area where you can jump off into the ocean. The beach ends before the cliff does.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah alright, thanks Zen!


----------



## Leafreo

Does the game censor character names with "inappropriate" words?
Because apparently my name is one ("Criss"), and on my 3DS Mii's, Pokemon Global Link Account, Pokemon B/W, etc, Nintendo keeps changing my name.


----------



## Nekoboi

How do I get a swimsuit for my town? Or is that only for island? What games and rules are on the island?


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> How do I get a swimsuit for my town? Or is that only for island? What games and rules are on the island?



Buy one from the island for 40 medals.
As for the games on the island, here's a list: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?南の島
It's in Japanese, but running it through google translate/chrome will fix that. That wiki has pretty much everything.


----------



## D i a

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Nekoboi

Thanks


----------



## Rue

I went through about 50 pages, and didn't see my question. Maybe it's been asked already, but here's mine:

Is there a lost and found in this game, as well as the recycle bin in town hall? I loved checking everyday to see if there were new goodies!


----------



## Devon

Is  it possible to place your house  on top of a cliff, in front of the ocean, above the beach


----------



## Nekoboi

Devon said:


> Is  it possible to place your house  on top of a cliff, in front of the ocean, above the beach



Yes it is I have mine that way


----------



## Majora999

Devon said:


> Is  it possible to place your house  on top of a cliff, in front of the ocean, above the beach



I'm pretty sure you can, although you have to be, IIRC, atleast 2 'tiles' away from the cliff.


----------



## Nekoboi

Rue said:


> I went through about 50 pages, and didn't see my question. Maybe it's been asked already, but here's mine:
> 
> Is there a lost and found in this game, as well as the recycle bin in town hall? I loved checking everyday to see if there were new goodies!



No ( at least not that I can find I'm playing the Japanese one and I don't see one so far )


----------



## oath2order

Hey guys. In previous Animal Crossing games, the "new day" technically would roll-over at 6am. The date on the calendar would change, but any events would still start at 6am. In NL, does this mean that those of us downloading will be downloading it technically on Saturday, and then at 6am, the new day, Sunday, begins?


----------



## Peoki

oath2order said:


> Hey guys. In previous Animal Crossing games, the "new day" technically would roll-over at 6am. The date on the calendar would change, but any events would still start at 6am. In NL, does this mean that those of us downloading will be downloading it technically on Saturday, and then at 6am, the new day, Sunday, begins?



This is correct.


----------



## Devon

thanks! 





Majora999 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can, although you have to be, IIRC, atleast 2 'tiles' away from the cliff.


----------



## Mint

Rue said:


> I went through about 50 pages, and didn't see my question. Maybe it's been asked already, but here's mine:
> 
> Is there a lost and found in this game, as well as the recycle bin in town hall? I loved checking everyday to see if there were new goodies!



The lost and found is located in the police station. There is no recycle bin in the town hall. RParkers is kind of like the recycle bin, only with more options available.


----------



## Nigel

The recycle bin is a community project now/


----------



## Roknar

oath2order said:


> Hey guys. In previous Animal Crossing games, the "new day" technically would roll-over at 6am. The date on the calendar would change, but any events would still start at 6am. In NL, does this mean that those of us downloading will be downloading it technically on Saturday, and then at 6am, the new day, Sunday, begins?





Peoki said:


> This is correct.



For that reason, I'm going to pay off my initial mortgage as soon as possible to get out of the tent.  Love that that's the way it works.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can neighbors make suggestions of what they wish to be built to the other characters? (if you make more than one)


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Loviechu said:


> Can neighbors make suggestions of what they wish to be built to the other characters? (if you make more than one)



Doubtful, since the other characters can't decide to build community projects.


----------



## Punchyleaf

That's not quite what I meant. I meant it as like a neighbor coming up to you and going "gee I wish the mayor would put *project* in this town" and then it unlocks it and can obviously only be accessed by the mayor. But most likely not, I think.


----------



## oath2order

Roknar said:


> For that reason, I'm going to pay off my initial mortgage as soon as possible to get out of the tent.  Love that that's the way it works.



Yeah. I don't want no tent.

I need a house dammit. With air conditioning.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Loviechu said:


> That's not quite what I meant. I meant it as like a neighbor coming up to you and going "gee I wish the mayor would put *project* in this town" and then it unlocks it and can obviously only be accessed by the mayor. But most likely not, I think.



Yeah, if you have 4 real life individuals sharing a game it would get confusing trying to always tell each other "Oh so-and-so wants this built" etc. I'd give up trying to keep track of it. It'd be as annoying as those earlier AC game errands of "Hey, Player1, ask Player2 to speak with me about _____." Ugh, I hated those errands!


----------



## samyfav

I've seen somewhere that some community projects build up the reputation of your town, ie "natural wealth" or "quality of life" and some completely degrade one or both of these. Villagers might be able to hint that the town needs one of these aspects, but may not actually recommend a specific project. I think...
SOURCE: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Public+Works+ProjectsresponseToken=09144972a7dea7139d09e28605c6f181


----------



## Zen

Nigel said:


> The recycle bin is a community project now/



It's a trash can. You can't store anything in it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> That's not quite what I meant. I meant it as like a neighbor coming up to you and going "gee I wish the mayor would put *project* in this town" and then it unlocks it and can obviously only be accessed by the mayor. But most likely not, I think.



Nope. Only the mayor gets suggestions.


----------



## oath2order

How big are the museum rooms you can create your own exhibits in, and how many are there?


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:


> The recycle bin is a community project now/


you can also just buy a bin and put it in your house



oath2order said:


> How big are the museum rooms you can create your own exhibits in, and how many are there?


there's 4 rooms and i think they're 8x8


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> That's not quite what I meant. I meant it as like a neighbor coming up to you and going "gee I wish the mayor would put *project* in this town" and then it unlocks it and can obviously only be accessed by the mayor. But most likely not, I think.



Human characters cannot suggest PWPs, only the animals can.


----------



## Punchyleaf

*Superpenguin*
I think you missed the key word "neighbors" xD not other characters.  and thank you, *Zen* ^^


----------



## Kaeliae

Jinglefruit said:


> Actually I think just catching all Fish/insects gets you the Golden Net and Rod. I do not think they have to be donated.



That's accurate, but you can't get the them until the next bug/fishing competition because that's where they are given out.


----------



## Kaeliae

Rue said:


> I went through about 50 pages, and didn't see my question. Maybe it's been asked already, but here's mine:
> 
> Is there a lost and found in this game, as well as the recycle bin in town hall? I loved checking everyday to see if there were new goodies!



There is a lost and found; but it's a community project. It has to be requested by a villager, and you get two choices -- one with Booker and one with Copper.
There isn't really a recycle bin. There's a trash can (also a community project) but you can't go through it for items.  A villager has to request it. *Note: this item negatively affects your perfect town score* Alternatively, there's a trash can you can buy from the Nooks when you see it available for your house.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> you can also just buy a bin and put it in your house
> 
> 
> there's 4 rooms and i think they're 8x8



And they only cost 10,000 to rent?

Do you have to continually pay this rent?


----------



## rohanssj

I was wondering if you can change the measurement system... they use inches, but can you change it to the metric system?


----------



## Roknar

oath2order said:


> And they only cost 10,000 to rent?
> 
> Do you have to continually pay this rent?



No; the 10,000 bells is a one-time fee, for each room.


----------



## laceydearie

oath2order said:


> And they only cost 10,000 to rent?
> 
> Do you have to continually pay this rent?



No, one time fee. So you pay 40,000b for all 4 rooms, no more.


----------



## Zura

How much people can be over your town at once?


----------



## Joey

StormBlader said:


> How much people can be over your town at once?


3 other people and yourself, same as the other games


----------



## oath2order

Roknar said:


> No; the 10,000 bells is a one-time fee, for each room.





laceydearie said:


> No, one time fee. So you pay 40,000b for all 4 rooms, no more.



That's ****ing amazing.

Now I have to plan some exhibit rooms! I might use one room as an office, one as a classroom (because museums should have education!), one as a Triforce-exhibit, and maybe a medical center.


----------



## Loreley

When you visit another players dream town, you get to see Wendell, who will offer you patterns, right? Is the mayor of the dream town able to choose which patterns will be offered by Wendell or are simply all the patterns displayed?


----------



## Mike!

In my experience, all patterns have been available.


----------



## kcrojas777

*Can someone remind me:
What are the conditions for a bell tree again? I believe you had to plant 30,000 bells or something...I don't remember.*


----------



## Zura

kcrojas777 said:


> *Can someone remind me:
> What are the conditions for a bell tree again? I believe you had to plant 30,000 bells or something...I don't remember.*



Here
View attachment 4046


----------



## Zura

Well you be able to eat fish? like can you cook the fish on your stove in your house and eat it? and can you make food like apple pie?


----------



## oath2order

StormBlader said:


> Well you be able to eat fish? like can you cook the fish on your stove in your house and eat it? and can you make food like apple pie?



Nope, you cannot.


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> Nope, you cannot.



But why not its not fair! i love fish in real life and it looks soo tasty in the game! and what are else are fruit for besides eating and selling! whats the point of putting a stove in your house?


----------



## Superpenguin

StormBlader said:


> But why not its not fair! i love fish in real life and it looks soo tasty in the game! and what are else are fruit for besides eating and selling! whats the point of putting a stove in your house?



For decoration. If you want to cook, play Harvest Moon.


----------



## Zura

Superpenguin said:


> For decoration. If you want to cook, play Harvest Moon.



But i don't wanna play Harvest Moon! i want to cook fish on animal crossing! *JK*

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK here is a real question who is he?
View attachment 4048


----------



## oath2order

That is Isabelle's younger brother, Digby. Digby allows you to enter the Happy Home Showcase.


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> That is Isabelle's younger brother, Digby. Digby allows you to enter the Happy Home Showcase.



Right before you told me i finally found him on google lol! *THANKS ANY WAY!*


----------



## Zura

Next question! how does the rock breaking work? like when you break all of them there well be no more your town forever or what?


----------



## Zen

StormBlader said:


> Next question! how does the rock breaking work? like when you break all of them there well be no more your town forever or what?



You can't break rocks. Every day, there will be ONE breakable rock in your town (it will be an extra rock. not one of the already existing ones) that will produce a gem.


----------



## Kitsune

If a neighbor is visiting your home, can they follow you from room to room or do they stay in the first room?

Also, I saw on a list something I think was called an insect helmet. I tried to find a picture of that and failed. Does anybody have a picture of that?


----------



## Rue

As far as grass goes, can I reset my game if I don't get the grass shape I want? I am very partial to the circle grass and I would be very sad to get triangular.


----------



## Gandalf

Rue said:


> As far as grass goes, can I reset my game if I don't get the grass shape I want? I am very partial to the circle grass and I would be very sad to get triangular.



Of course you can reset! You may be waiting a little while to get a layout that you like with circular grass, but if you are willing to wait it out then there's nothing stopping you


----------



## Kaeliae

If you visit the island twice in one day, is it possible that the items will change from one visit to the next? On the last Nintendo AC:NL video, they said that if you leave the island and come back, it's possible that your mini-games will change. I was curious if the shop would too -- some people have mentioned in this post that if you see an item you want, you should get it immediately because it could change.
Also, is there a shop on the wifi island that you visit with the pass that could have different stuff?


----------



## Mint

Kaeliae said:


> If you visit the island twice in one day, is it possible that the items will change from one visit to the next? On the last Nintendo AC:NL video, they said that if you leave the island and come back, it's possible that your mini-games will change. I was curious if the shop would too -- some people have mentioned in this post that if you see an item you want, you should get it immediately because it could change.
> Also, is there a shop on the wifi island that you visit with the pass that could have different stuff?



The games and items only change when you go to Club Tortimer aka the wifi island.

I've never had my games or items change in the same day on my own island.


----------



## fink

if you are a member of club tortimer do you have the option to go to either island or are you on wifi island from then on out


----------



## Mint

fink said:


> if you are a member of club tortimer do you have the option to go to either island or are you on wifi island from then on out



You can choose which island to visit.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Mint said:


> I've never had my games or items change in the same day on my own island.



My items have never changed, but the games have.  They did today as a matter of fact - maybe a before/after midnight thing?  I had one set of games when I played at 8pm last night and different ones when I played at 3am (couldn't sleep!).


----------



## Mint

RainyInVancouver said:


> My items have never changed, but the games have.  They did today as a matter of fact - maybe a before/after midnight thing?  I had one set of games when I played at 8pm last night and different ones when I played at 3am (couldn't sleep!).



Oh! I never play on the island that late, but you're probably right. Unless the games changed for today's date. If the games are different again at 8pm tonight, then we will know.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

I know it's happened before, but I never really paid attention to the times.  Since the town changes over to a "new day" at 6am and it was 3am when I played, I didn't think it was the new day thing.  So many things to figure out


----------



## Mint

I've gone to my island as late as 10pm with friends to play certain games and the games hadn't changed. I'm not sure what factors into the games changing.

Edit:  I checked the Japanese wiki. The games change at midnight. No other times are listed, they only change at midnight and not multiple times throughout the day.


----------



## eresin

Does anyone know the minimum character limit on CHARACTER names, not town names.  I want to call my character Fi, but I worry the minimum might be 3 characters, is there anyone with a copy of the game who can check this out for me please?


----------



## Jake

eresin said:


> Does anyone know the minimum character limit on CHARACTER names, not town names.  I want to call my character Fi, but I worry the minimum might be 3 characters, is there anyone with a copy of the game who can check this out for me please?


minimum is 1 character


----------



## Cevan

eresin said:


> Does anyone know the minimum character limit on CHARACTER names, not town names.  I want to call my character Fi, but I worry the minimum might be 3 characters, is there anyone with a copy of the game who can check this out for me please?



Do you mean character limit as in the amount of letters/numbers? If so, it's 8 characters.


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> Do you mean character limit as in the amount of letters/numbers? If so, it's 8 characters.



The minimum amount is different, as in the least amount of characters.



Kitsune said:


> If a neighbor is visiting your home, can they follow you from room to room or do they stay in the first room?
> 
> Also, I saw on a list something I think was called an insect helmet. I tried to find a picture of that and failed. Does anybody have a picture of that?



For the neighbour question- If they stop by unannounced, they won't follow you from room to room. If they ask to visit or schedule a time to visit, they will follow you from room to room.

Insect helmet- I think that might be given out in October, or at least that's what the Japanese wiki says. Someone with a guidebook might be able to get you a picture of it. I don't have a guidebook.


----------



## kcrojas777

StormBlader said:


> Here
> View attachment 4046


_
*Wow, that was very thorough in answering my question plus more. Thanks bunches!*_


----------



## Byngo

I have a question about bell tree's also: Do bell tree's give you bells only once, or do they produce 'fruit' everyday, like normal fruit tree's?


----------



## Superpenguin

Lunatic said:


> I have a question about bell tree's also: Do bell tree's give you bells only once, or do they produce 'fruit' everyday, like normal fruit tree's?



They only give you bells once. Afterward, they act as a normal tree.


----------



## Bri

Do facilities count in your maximum of 30 Public Works? If so, what about the ones in the mall? :I

(I was looking at this thread.)


----------



## Rainy Day

Bri said:


> Do facilities count in your maximum of 30 Public Works? (I was looking at this thread.)



As far as I'm aware, anything you can enter into does not count towards the limit. By the way, you can't remove them either, the buildings you enter.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

If you can't remove it, it does not count.


----------



## Smoke

What is the grand total for a fully expanded house? You know, all floors and rooms, all 8x8.

Edit: Never mind. Haha, after a quick search, I found my answer. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Byngo

Do you mean the cost? The cost for all upgrades combined is 7,595,800.


----------



## Smoke

Lunatic said:


> Do you mean the cost? The cost for all upgrades combined is 7,595,800.



Haha, yeah. I found it. Thank you, though. That will... truly make me invest time in this game.


----------



## Kitsune

Does anybody know yet how the acres are set up? With how irregular the land is, I don't know if it is still 16x16 in an acre, or how many acres, or if the beach is counted in the acre count.


----------



## Rue

Gandalf said:


> Of course you can reset! You may be waiting a little while to get a layout that you like with circular grass, but if you are willing to wait it out then there's nothing stopping you



Ah, so I get a preview of the grass before it saves? I'm not too picky about layout as much as grass design, oddly enough.


----------



## Gandalf

Rue said:


> Ah, so I get a preview of the grass before it saves? I'm not too picky about layout as much as grass design, oddly enough.



Nah there's no kind of preview for the grass. You wont see what pattern you get until you actually step into the town for the first time. As far as I know, however, the game doesn't save at any point before you actually see the grass so you can still reset with no worries.


----------



## Cardbored

I read somewhere that you can jump into the water from the cliffs. It sounds ridiculous but I'm wondering if it's true.


----------



## Superpenguin

Cardbored said:


> I read somewhere that you can jump into the water from the cliffs. It sounds ridiculous but I'm wondering if it's true.



Each town has an area with no beach, only water below a cliff. That's where you are able to jump into the water if you are wearing a marine suit.


----------



## oath2order

I am totally going to do that. Awesome cliff jumping!


----------



## Dreamer

Does anyone have the pics of the different train station/town hall interiors? I lost the pic and I want to go over the colors again.


----------



## Mint

Dreamer said:


> Does anyone have the pics of the different train station/town hall interiors? I lost the pic and I want to go over the colors again.



You can find them in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Works-Projects&highlight=train+station+colors
^^ They're under the first spoiler tag.


----------



## Dreamer

Mint said:


> You can find them in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Works-Projects&highlight=train+station+colors
> ^^ They're under the first spoiler tag.



Thanks much! I couldn't remember where it was. 

ETA: I don't see the town hall interiors?


----------



## Mint

Dreamer said:


> Thanks much! I couldn't remember where it was.
> 
> ETA: I don't see the town hall interiors?



Here you go: 
http://dl10.getuploader.com/g/tobimori/269/tobimoriyakuba.jpg
^^; Odd that it wasn't on that thread.


----------



## Klainette

Is there a shortcut to switch between tools like in City Folk? Or do you have to go to your pockets like in WW?


----------



## oath2order

I think you have to go into your pockets but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bri

Can you build Public Works on the beach? 

Beach chairs would be cool.


----------



## Superpenguin

Klainette said:


> Is there a shortcut to switch between tools like in City Folk? Or do you have to go to your pockets like in WW?





oath2order said:


> I think you have to go into your pockets but I'm not sure.



There is a short cut. 



Bri said:


> Can you build Public Works on the beach?
> 
> Beach chairs would be cool.



No, but you can put patterns on the beach.


----------



## Klainette

^Oh good, thank you!


----------



## Bri

Superpenguin said:


> There is a short cut.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you can put patterns on the beach.



D'awww...

Thanks!


----------



## oath2order

There is? Thank god!


----------



## Bri

Will villagers move in randomly or do you always have to "approve" them while they're in the tent?


----------



## Superpenguin

Bri said:


> Will villagers move in randomly or do you always have to "approve" them while they're in the tent?



Villagers move in randomly. The tent is a PWP and the campers won't always ask you if they can move in.


----------



## Joey

oath2order said:


> There is? Thank god!



All you have to do is press the left and right arrow keys.


----------



## Bri

Superpenguin said:


> Villagers move in randomly. The tent is a PWP and the campers won't always ask you if they can move in.


... D:

I was hoping I could kind of control when villagers moved in so that I wouldn't have to worry about my trees and stuff. ;.;


----------



## Mint

Bri said:


> Will villagers move in randomly or do you always have to "approve" them while they're in the tent?



If a camper doesn't ask to move in, they won't move in.

Villagers from your friends' towns, can move in randomly when a villager is in the process of moving out.


----------



## Bri

Mint said:


> If a camper doesn't ask to move in, they won't move in.
> 
> Villagers from your friends' towns, can move in randomly when a villager is in the process of moving out.


Oh. Wait, so, let me get this straight ...

Say that I'm playing alone for the first week. Villagers will not start moving into my town until I build the campsite. When I do build the campsite, the camper will only move in if I talk to them and allow them to. Right?


----------



## MrDarragh

Bri said:


> Oh. Wait, so, let me get this straight ...
> 
> Say that I'm playing alone for the first week. Villagers will not start moving into my town until I build the campsite. When I do build the campsite, the camper will only move in if I talk to them and allow them to. Right?



No, I don't think that's how it works...

Villagers can move in like every other game, but if the campsite it built, villagers will occasionally camp there. If you talk to them, some will request to move in, which you can either accept or deny.. It's a optional thing I guess.

Anyway, I was wondering if you can still actually make Bell trees in New leaf?


----------



## Majora999

Do all your characters have to make friendly with Sable to use the QR machine, or is it unlocked for everyone after your main does?


----------



## Rune

I think you'd need to make friends with her again.


----------



## Mint

Majora999 said:


> Do all your characters have to make friendly with Sable to use the QR machine, or is it unlocked for everyone after your main does?



All have them have to befriend Sable to use the QR machine. ;_;


----------



## Nooblord

Can you display the patterns you get from the QR machine in the shop?


----------



## Officer Berri

Another pattern related question: Will your villagers still wear patterns you make? Including the Pro designs?


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Another pattern related question: Will your villagers still wear patterns you make? Including the Pro designs?



If you display your patterns at the Able Sisters, your animals have the possibility of wearing them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nooblord said:


> Can you display the patterns you get from the QR machine in the shop?



No. This is because they are not YOUR patterns.


----------



## Funkmaster General

Can you put your house on the beach, provided your beach has a spot with enough room?


----------



## Goran

You can't put your house in the sand if that is what you are asking. Nook will get all buttbutt about it and not let you.


----------



## Mint

There's not even enough room to put a house on the beach. :c No community projects on the beach either.


----------



## Officer Berri

Well sand doesn't make for a good bed for a building's foundation in real life, so it makes sense you can't build a house or big buildings there. xD


----------



## Funkmaster General

This layout in particular has a little nook on the beach that would have been an awesome spot for a house, that's why I asked:


----------



## Mint

Funkmaster General said:


> This layout in particular has a little nook on the beach that would have been an awesome spot for a house, that's why I asked:


It's still not wide enough. :c Maybe in the next installment it will be an option, or at least projects on the beach might be a reality.


----------



## oath2order

Oooooh, that would've been nice! That sucks


----------



## Justin

Yeah... The lack of projects on the beach is one of my biggest disappointments about this game. Nintendo always takes it half way and never goes _all_ the way.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Justin said:


> Yeah... The lack of projects on the beach is one of my biggest disappointments about this game. Nintendo always takes it half way and never goes _all_ the way.



There's lots of things they could've done with beach projects. I'd love to be able to have a sand castle as a project to build on the beach.


----------



## Zen

Justin said:


> Yeah... The lack of projects on the beach is one of my biggest disappointments about this game. Nintendo always takes it half way and never goes _all_ the way.



I'm actually okay with it given the beach is a bit too narrow for any big projects. Also give the limit of projects allowed.

My biggest gripe, aside from not being able to evict anyone, is that Projects aren't able to be rotated. I want a side facing bench, damnit.


----------



## Campy

Zen said:


> My biggest gripe, aside from not being able to evict anyone, is that Projects aren't able to be rotated. I want a side facing bench, damnit.


This! I was super disappointed when I heard about this.


----------



## Kaeliae

Do you always get a shovel the first day? For example, the Nook brothers always sell a shovel in the starter store?


----------



## Mint

Kaeliae said:


> Do you always get a shovel the first day? For example, the Nook brothers always sell a shovel in the starter store?



Yes, I believe it is the shovel that they always sell on the first day. Check to see if they have the fishing rod or net in stock too, because if they have the net, you can buy the fishing rod from Isabelle and vice versa.


----------



## Bri

Funkmaster General said:


> This layout in particular has a little nook on the beach that would have been an awesome spot for a house, that's why I asked:


What's that green triangular icon in the middle of the map? It's the same color as the character houses, but it's shaped differently.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Bri said:


> What's that green triangular icon in the middle of the map? It's the same color as the character houses, but it's shaped differently.



That's the campsite - a community project.  Visiting villagers in tents during the summer, igloos during the winter.


----------



## Luna_Mysteria

Greetings! ^_^ I have a few questions..

1) Can you rotate the community benches any?

2) Is there any limit on how many bushes and flowers you can plant?


----------



## Superpenguin

Luna_Mysteria said:


> Greetings! ^_^ I have a few questions..
> 
> 1) Can you rotate the community benches any?
> 
> 2) Is there any limit on how many bushes and flowers you can plant?



You can't rotate any projects. You can plant as many bushes and flowers as you want as long as your bushes don't block access to anything.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

According to the U.S. New Leaf site, there is a holiday in May called Boy's day. Just curious, what's that all about?

May

*5/5 - Boy's Day*
5/18 - Fishing Tourney


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> According to the U.S. New Leaf site, there is a holiday in May called Boy's day. Just curious, what's that all about?
> 
> May
> 
> *5/5 - Boy's Day*
> 5/18 - Fishing Tourney



It seems like a mistranslation of Children's day like what was in the Gamecube version. Either that or the US gets Boy's day and EU gets Girl's day to promote WiFi across regions.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I think is was a typo because I saw the calendar on the AC New Leaf site and there was no Boy's Day/Girl's Day listed.


----------



## Mint

MDofDarkheart said:


> I think is was a typo because I saw the calendar on the AC New Leaf site and there was no Boy's Day/Girl's Day listed.



It's still listed on the event calendar on the NA website. 
http://animal-crossing.com/newleaf/ 
I can't directly link to the event calendar, since it's a pop-up.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Mint said:


> It's still listed on the event calendar on the NA website.
> http://animal-crossing.com/newleaf/
> I can't directly link to the event calendar, since it's a pop-up.



OH? It wasn't on there last time I looked.
It seems interesting.
So I'll have to go to another town if I wanna see girl's day?
Anyone have the UK/Europe NewLeaf site?


----------



## Jinglefruit

MDofDarkheart said:


> OH? It wasn't on there last time I looked.
> It seems interesting.
> So I'll have to go to another town if I wanna see girl's day?
> Anyone have the UK/Europe NewLeaf site?



http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-273841.html
I don't think we have a calender yet though. :/


----------



## Gingersnap

what does fertilizer exactly do?
can it restore grass?


----------



## Superpenguin

Gingersnap said:


> what does fertilizer exactly do?
> can it restore grass?



Fertilizer helps hyrbids grow and your native perfect fruit to grow. It will not restore grass.


----------



## ChaosKitten

Hey, I've been wondering about one thing for a few months now and figured now is a good time to ask!

I know we can change our town halls and train stations to three different designs and change it back to the starting style as well. But I'm wondering if they can be changed to the default styles but just in a different color. For example, my starting town hall is the green style. Will I be able to change it to the blue style later on? Or will I always be stuck with the green?

I would hate to reset a million times only to find out I can indeed change the colors later! I apologize if this has been asked before. ^_^; Thanks for your time. <3


----------



## AL64

Mint said:


> Yes, I believe it is the shovel that they always sell on the first day. Check to see if they have the fishing rod or net in stock too, because if they have the net, you can buy the fishing rod from Isabelle and vice versa.


God I remember when I started my first AC game on GC. I had to wait 3 days to get the rod. Hopefully I'll fish the first day this time.


----------



## Mint

ChaosKitten said:


> Hey, I've been wondering about one thing for a few months now and figured now is a good time to ask!
> 
> I know we can change our town halls and train stations to three different designs and change it back to the starting style as well. But I'm wondering if they can be changed to the default styles but just in a different color. For example, my starting town hall is the green style. Will I be able to change it to the blue style later on? Or will I always be stuck with the green?
> 
> I would hate to reset a million times only to find out I can indeed change the colors later! I apologize if this has been asked before. ^_^; Thanks for your time. <3



You will always be stuck with green. You can't switch to a different default colour. :c


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Jinglefruit said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-273841.html
> I don't think we have a calender yet though. :/



Thanks for linking me.

Now if I can find players in Japan, Korean, etc to post their links for NewLeaf's official thread than I might try making a World Wide Calendar of Events.


----------



## Mint

MDofDarkheart said:


> Thanks for linking me.
> 
> Now if I can find players in Japan, Korean, etc to post their links for NewLeaf's official thread than I might try making a World Wide Calendar of Events.


Japan's holidays are:
February 3 - Setsubun (Bean Day) 
March 3 - Hinamatsuri (Girl's Day) 
May 5 - Kodomo no hi (Boy's Day) 
July 7 - Tanabata 
August 15 - Obon 
September 3 - Grass Day 
September 19 - Otsukimi (Autumn Moon)


----------



## Jinglefruit

MDofDarkheart said:


> Thanks for linking me.
> 
> Now if I can find players in Japan, Korean, etc to post their links for NewLeaf's official thread than I might try making a World Wide Calendar of Events.



You're welcome to go on a guess the symbol hunt on here: http://www.nintendo.co.kr/3DS/software/animal_forest/index.html
Google translate wasn't helpful, but you might know of a better translation site.


----------



## Nekoboi

Ok when or how do i get the slingshot? Everytime i go to nook shop it a shovel fishingpole lately i have seen the watering can there too.


----------



## Superpenguin

Nekoboi said:


> Ok when or how do i get the slingshot? Everytime i go to nook shop it a shovel fishingpole lately i have seen the watering can there too.



It won't start appearing until you get T&T Mart.


----------



## Valerie

You get the watering can from the garden shop (or by completing Shizue's chore list). The slingshot, I don't think, makes an appearance until you upgrade to the convenience store.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Mint said:


> Japan's holidays are:
> February 3 - Setsubun (Bean Day)
> March 3 - Hinamatsuri (Girl's Day)
> May 5 - Kodomo no hi (Boy's Day)
> July 7 - Tanabata
> August 15 - Obon
> September 3 - Grass Day
> September 19 - Otsukimi (Autumn Moon)



Thank you.
I'll stary trying to make the Calendar today.
^_^ I'm gonna do my best to Draw Out stuff on it too. ^_^


----------



## Nekoboi

Superpenguin said:


> It won't start appearing until you get T&T Mart.





Valerie said:


> You get the watering can from the garden shop (or by completing Shizue's chore list). The slingshot, I don't think, makes an appearance until you upgrade to the convenience store.



Ok thanks


----------



## a potato

*Island unlock?*

How do you unlock the island?


----------



## JCnator

Upgrade your home at least twice for the character, then meet Tortimer at the Wharf. The next day, Kapp'n will be there.


----------



## a potato

Thanks!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, but the search thing on here can't find it.

If you catch a fish/bug/creeper while on an island tour does it get listed in your encyclopedia to be listed as caught? Included in your max size found and everything.


----------



## ChaosKitten

Mint said:


> You will always be stuck with green. You can't switch to a different default colour. :c



Thank you.  This is a bit disappointing but nothing major that will ruin the game overall.


----------



## Thouser8751

*Can you get golden roses if you choose "beautiful town"?*

I was worried that you might not since you have to let your black flowers wilt and I didn't think there would be wilting if you chose "beautiful town".  That is going to definitely effect what I do.


----------



## Majora999

I noticed in the latest LinandKo video that the grass in their Main Street is wearing down pretty hard, can you plant flowers or paths there?


----------



## Blues

I won't be able to play on Sundays. Any suggestions on how to get the full experience without time traveling?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Majora999 said:


> I noticed in the latest LinandKo video that the grass in their Main Street is wearing down pretty hard, can you plant flowers or paths there?



I'm pretty sure it always looks like that, nothing to do with grass wear (it is supposed to be the busy part of town). And you can't plant flowers or place patterns there.


----------



## Mav13

Actually you upgrade your tent and wait a few days


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I have the Basic Event Page Look Done for the Japan and NA sides.
I can't add UK and Korea though.


----------



## Steven

There will be wilting... but not as much. So yes, you can!


----------



## Mint

I've never had any of my flowers wilt with Beautiful Town. If wilting does happen, it must be very, very rare, so you may need to switch town laws to make your gold roses.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I can't read Korean and the UK one isn't out yet but....... Here is what I got so far!




Man... it's so tiny....... I'll try uploading to Photobucket than set the URL here.


----------



## New leaf 180

Is there a dream address exchange thread?


----------



## fink

New leaf 180 said:


> Is there a dream address exchange thread?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ream-Addresses-Thread&highlight=dream+address

search bars are neat


----------



## StiX

If my sister wants a certain villager but it ends up in my town first and I want to keep it there. 
is there still a chance of that villager (a second one) living in her town? 
so our characters would get to know two of the same of villager when we visit each other.


----------



## Mint

StiX said:


> If my sister wants a certain villager but it ends up in my town first and I want to keep it there.
> is there still a chance of that villager (a second one) living in her town?
> so our characters would get to know two of the same of villager when we visit each other.



Yes. Some of my friends and I have the same villager living in our towns.


----------



## Zura

Will Basements be returning?


----------



## Byngo

StormBlader said:


> Will Basements be returning?



Yesh.


----------



## Nigel

Will Gyroid storage be returning?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Nigel said:


> Will Gyroid storage be returning?



No, Brewster no longer takes them. I suggest devoting rooms to them in the museum top floor, or using another characters storage.


----------



## Jinglefruit

EDIT: Crazy double post. 
"do you want to leave and lose your progress?"
YES I'M TRYING TO POST!?


----------



## JCnator

In Animal Crossing: New Leaf, there is no gyroid storage this time around. Guess you'll have to throw them to your lockers or in multiple rooms.


EDIT: Oh man, I got ninja'd.


----------



## AC_Reiko

peteisfat said:


> Is there an option to move a character from one town to another? Like, if you started a character in one town and wanted to move them to another game later on like in Wild World could you? Thanks.



Good question, but I don't see an answer. I've been wondering this myself. Anyone?


----------



## astrogirl93

I'm not sure if there's a better thread for this question, but just out of curiosity...is it possible to transfer data from one 3DS to another? I ordered the bundle online but it probably won't come in the mail until the middle of next week (boo) and I really want to play NL on release day...if I had a different 3DS and downloaded it from the eShop would I be able to to transfer all of my NL data to the bundle 3DS XL a few days later?

I did a quick google search but all I could find was about transferring other data (not like, NL save data which is what i'd want so I wouldn't have to start over.) Probably a dumb question but, I haven't had any type of DS since the DS Lite I think so this is totally a shot in the dark haha


----------



## JCnator

AC_Reiko said:


> Good question, but I don't see an answer. I've been wondering this myself. Anyone?



As long as the concerned character isn't a mayor, you should be able to move your character to another town locally.


----------



## AC_Reiko

Thank you, TheBigJC77777777! (Hopefully I got the right number of sevens there. )


----------



## JCnator

astrogirl93 said:


> I'm not sure if there's a better thread for this question, but just out of curiosity...is it possible to transfer data from one 3DS to another? I ordered the bundle online but it probably won't come in the mail until the middle of next week (boo) and I really want to play NL on release day...if I had a different 3DS and downloaded it from the eShop would I be able to to transfer all of my NL data to the bundle 3DS XL a few days later?
> 
> I did a quick google search but all I could find was about transferring other data (not like, NL save data which is what i'd want so I wouldn't have to start over.) Probably a dumb question but, I haven't had any type of DS since the DS Lite I think so this is totally a shot in the dark haha



Actually, you can transfer everything from your old 3DS (including ACNL) to your new system with System Transfer. Since the new 3DS is ACNL Limited Edition, you'd ultimately end up wasting $35 to transfer your ACNL's saved data, because your old 3DS won't have the game anymore. I'd rather wait for the bundle to arrive and then start playing.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

How many blocks are there needed to download Animal Crossing: New Leaf?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Tide of Wonders said:


> How many blocks are there needed to download Animal Crossing: New Leaf?



Around 5,600.


----------



## astrogirl93

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Actually, you can transfer everything from your old 3DS (including ACNL) to your new system with System Transfer. Since the new 3DS is ACNL Limited Edition, you'd ultimately end up wasting $35 to transfer your ACNL's saved data, because your old 3DS won't have the game anymore. I'd rather wait for the bundle to arrive and then start playing.



Thank you so much! It's pretty bad that i'm actually considering doing this and losing the $35 to be able to play on the release day...I suppose that's not the smart option though.  Thanks though!


----------



## oath2order

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Around 5,600.



Also known as roughly a gigabyte.


----------



## Peoki

MDofDarkheart said:


> I can't read Korean and the UK one isn't out yet but....... Here is what I got so far!
> View attachment 4123
> Man... it's so tiny....... I'll try uploading to Photobucket than set the URL here.



The Korean event calendar can be found here. I've translated all the events in the spoiler tag below. 


Spoiler: AC:NL Korean Event Calendar



Dates marked with an asterisk(*) means the event takes place by the town tree/plaza. 
*- 2013 -*
2/9 Fishing Tournament
2/10 Lunar New Year***
2/11 Carnival
2/24 Daeboreum***

3/2 Weed Pulling Day 
3/16 Fishing Tournament 
3/31 Easter

4/1 April Fool's Day
4/5 Arbor Day***
4/13 Fishing Tournament 

5/15 Teacher's Day***
5/18 Fishing Tournament

6/15 Bug Catching Tournament
6/21 Summer Solstice***

7/20 Bug Catching Tournament

8/4, 8/11, 8/18, 8/25 Fireworks Festival
8/17 Bug Catching Tournament

9/19 Harvest Festival***
9/21 Bug Catching Tournament

10/12 Fishing Tournament
10/31 Halloween

11/16 Fishing Tournament
11/28 Thanksgiving 

12/14 Fishing Tournament
12/22 Winter Solstice***
12/24 Christmas Eve
12/31 Countdown

*- 2014 - *
1/1 New Year***
1/18 Fishing Tournament 	
1/31 Lunar New Year***

2/8 Fishing Tournament 
2/14 Daeboreum***


----------



## JCnator

Well, in fact, my digital Japanese copy of the game is weighing down to 5,655 blocks. The American version is reported to occupy around 6,002 blocks.


----------



## Byngo

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, in fact, my digital Japanese copy of the game is weighing down to 5,655 blocks. The American version is reported to occupy around 6,002 blocks.



Why is that? I can't imagine the reason would be the American version has more content.


----------



## Jake

Lunatic said:


> Why is that? I can't imagine the reason would be the American version has more content.



Idk?? maybe b/cos u can get homes for the HHA via spotpass?????????


----------



## JCnator

I believe it can be easily explained because it has to store 3 different languages, included the v1.1 patch and HHA SpotPass feature. I can tell that the European version is going to eat more blocks than the American version.


----------



## oath2order

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I believe it can be easily explained because it has to store 3 different languages, included the v1.1 patch and HHA SpotPass feature. I can tell that the European version is going to eat more blocks than the American version.



Oooh, you're right :/ Ouch


----------



## Fame

im getting the bundle but my current 3ds xl has a 32gb sd card in it. should i transfer everything first to the new 3ds, copy the files from the 4gb sd card to my computer then transfer them onto the 32gb sd card? then i should be able to redownload NL from the eshop? idk if that made any sense but yeah. i dont wanna screw it up. ^^


----------



## tigereyes86

Fame said:


> im getting the bundle but my current 3ds xl has a 32gb sd card in it. should i transfer everything first to the new 3ds, copy the files from the 4gb sd card to my computer then transfer them onto the 32gb sd card? then i should be able to redownload NL from the eshop? idk if that made any sense but yeah. i dont wanna screw it up. ^^



No.  Do a system transfer before you do anything to your bundle (obviously switch it on to check it works and to access the system transfer section lol).  During the transfer, the system initialises your 32Gb SD for use in the new 3DS, so when the transfer is complete, stick your 32Gb in the new XL and everything transfers over.  Then download NL for free as the system retains the memory of having NL already installed whilst keeping the memory of the old console's eShop too.  You can then do whatever you like with the 4Gb that came with the console as it'll be formatted.

EDIT: Nothing will be on the 4Gb anyway so don't worry about that!


----------



## StiX

In the latest gamexplain review they said that we are not able to send letters to our friends when we visit their town. Is this true?

Also, ive heard we can not send letters to friends using spotpass either. But somewhere else ive read we can...

Can some one clear this up for me? ^^;


----------



## Joey

StiX said:


> In the latest gamexplain review they said that we are not able to send letters to our friends when we visit their town. Is this true?
> 
> Also, ive heard we can not send letters to friends using spotpass either. But somewhere else ive read we can...
> 
> Can some one clear this up for me? ^^;



The only way to post a letter to your friend is, when your in their town and you go to their post office to send it. You can not send them through spotpass


----------



## Nigel

Joey said:


> The only way to post a letter to your friend is, when your in their town and you go to their post office to send it. You can not send them through spotpass



That really sucks, spotpass seems like it was made for the purpose of sending AC letters and gifts to friends over wi-fi. No idea why they decided against it. =(


----------



## Fame

tigereyes86 said:


> No.  Do a system transfer before you do anything to your bundle (obviously switch it on to check it works and to access the system transfer section lol).  During the transfer, the system initialises your 32Gb SD for use in the new 3DS, so when the transfer is complete, stick your 32Gb in the new XL and everything transfers over.  Then download NL for free as the system retains the memory of having NL already installed whilst keeping the memory of the old console's eShop too.  You can then do whatever you like with the 4Gb that came with the console as it'll be formatted.
> 
> EDIT: Nothing will be on the 4Gb anyway so don't worry about that!



ah okay thanks!


----------



## Nooblord

Nigel said:


> That really sucks, spotpass seems like it was made for the purpose of sending AC letters and gifts to friends over wi-fi. No idea why they decided against it. =(



Well, the best friend feature kind of makes up for it. But I did enjoy sending letters to friends and saving the ones I received at the post office. Maybe it'll be brought back with a future update.


----------



## Nekoboi

A little update and question 
I have 35 fossils 31 fishes and 20 bugs so far the question is is there season certain bugs come out or times? I need ten at least  to get the silver tools.


----------



## Mint

Nekoboi said:


> A little update and question
> I have 35 fossils 31 fishes and 20 bugs so far the question is is there season certain bugs come out or times? I need ten at least  to get the silver tools.



Certain bugs and fish only come at during certain seasons and at certain times.


----------



## Nekoboi

Mint said:


> Certain bugs and fish only come at during certain seasons and at certain times.



Ok thank then I probably got all I can for now. Oh when does the season change? ( it been awhile since I play animal crossing that why I asked )


----------



## MDofDarkheart

The seasons follow the real world calendar.
So if it is Summer irl than it's Summer in AC.


----------



## Nekoboi

MDofDarkheart said:


> The seasons follow the real world calendar.
> So if it is Summer irl than it's Summer in AC.


Oh so it that way thanks! Btw MDofDarkheart are you the same person on the harvest moon forum ? 
The username made me think of that.


----------



## Bambi

Does anyone have a picture of this face with contacts???

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/1 (10).png/396528524/121x111/1 (10).png


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Nekoboi said:


> Oh so it that way thanks! Btw MDofDarkheart are you the same person on the harvest moon forum ?
> The username made me think of that.



If you mean Natsume than Yes I am that MdofDarkheart too.
I tend to use the same username on all my accounts unless it's taken already.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Bambi said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this face with contacts???
> 
> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/1 (10).png/396528524/121x111/1 (10).png




http://youtu.be/ohGkCw4xA1E?t=51s Has that face with green eyes as it starts with.


----------



## Nekoboi

MDofDarkheart said:


> If you mean Natsume than Yes I am that MdofDarkheart too.
> I tend to use the same username on all my accounts unless it's taken already.



I thought I recognized your username 

Does anyone have a time frame bugs/fish/etc comes out ? And how do you catch the jelly fish?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Jellyfish, probably by fishing rod like in Cityfolk since they sting you when you swim into them.

Source for Sting knowledge is the LinandKo videos on Youtube.

As for time frame...... Guessing most are the same as the Cityfolk timeframes and seasons.

The new ones are unknown timeframes and seasons to me though.
I'd ask a Japanese Player for this question.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jellyfish, probably by fishing rod like in Cityfolk since they sting you when you swim into them.

Source for Sting knowledge is the LinandKo videos on Youtube.

As for time frame...... Guessing most are the same as the Cityfolk timeframes and seasons.

The new ones are unknown timeframes and seasons to me though.
I'd ask a Japanese Player for this question.


----------



## Devon

So if I'm downloading animal crossing at midnight, will all of the stores be closed when I start playing it??? And should I change the time before I start playing it?


----------



## oath2order

Devon said:


> So if I'm downloading animal crossing at midnight, will all of the stores be closed when I start playing it??? And should I change the time before I start playing it?



Yes they will be closed


----------



## MDofDarkheart

The shops will be closed but you'll still be able to do what you need to do to start your game.
You can also set the ordinance for the Night Town where the stores stay open later or the Earlybird Town where stores open earlier so I don't think you'll need to change the Day/Time thing at all.


----------



## Devon

When you start playing animal crossing what time do the shops open by default


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I think most are 8-10am openings.
You'd have to ask a Japanese player if NewLeaf follows the same times as Cityfolk and the previous AC games for store openings though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think most are 8-10am openings.
You'd have to ask a Japanese player if NewLeaf follows the same times as Cityfolk and the previous AC games for store openings though.


----------



## Sui

I?m totally new to the Animal Crossing franchise, so I have tons of questions !

1. Is it possible to get a new Hairstyle during the game and in another color ? Or do I keep the one from the beginning ?
2. Are some of the Villagers at the beginning will be random generated ? Will you get all the neighbors in the game or just random ones?
3. Are there tutorials for customizing things like clothes etc. ?


----------



## Superpenguin

Sui said:


> 1. Is it possible to get a new Hairstyle during the game and in another color ? Or do I keep the one from the beginning ?
> 2. Are some of the Villagers at the beginning will be random generated ? Will you get all the neighbors in the game or just random ones?
> 3. Are there tutorials for customizing things like clothes etc. ?



1. There are different hairstyles and colors you can get once you get Shampoodle's
2.I am not sure exactly what you mean...It's completely random which villagers you get and it is(well it has in other games) possible to get a villager twice before getting every villager.
3.You'd have to google that yourself.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Sui said:


> I?m totally new to the Animal Crossing franchise, so I have tons of questions !
> 
> 1. Is it possible to get a new Hairstyle during the game and in another color ? Or do I keep the one from the beginning ?
> 2. Are some of the Villagers at the beginning will be random generated ? Will you get all the neighbors in the game or just random ones?
> 3. Are there tutorials for customizing things like clothes etc. ?



1: Yes, you can unlock a hair salon eventually in the game to change your hairstyle, get a mii mask, or eventually, contact lenses to change eye color.

2: There's way too many neighbors to have all at once. You have a randomly generated set.

3: Customizing is as simple as dragging and dropping on the bottom screen. You can make patterns though which can be worn as shirt, hats, umbrellas or spread as flooring or wallpaper in the patterns menu. Pattern-making is as simple as any pixel art.

You're going to enjoy this game far more than most of us as you will be discovering not only the new stuff in this game, but everything about Animal Crossing all at once.


----------



## Punchyleaf

1. You can change hair style and color once you unlock the hair salon. 
2. You won't get all neighbors; that's ridiculous since there are 333 neighbors. They are all random, and to start out with 5 and 4 more move in as days go by and your 10th villager has to be enticed in from camping in your town (need to have a camp site built before then obviously) lol
3. Not sure. Cyrus probably gives you a rundown of what to do, but you can also find those online with a quick google search


----------



## Sui

Superpenguin said:


> 1. There are different hairstyles and colors you can get once you get Shampoodle's
> 2.I am not sure exactly what you mean...It's completely random which villagers you get and it is(well it has in other games) possible to get a villager twice before getting every villager.
> 3.You'd have to google that yourself.



So does that mean, in the town will be random Villagers but you can?t get all of the animal villagers in town ?
(Like getting all the wolves or penguins etc.. if you know what I mean.)


----------



## Byngo

Sui said:


> So does that mean, in the town will be random Villagers but you can?t get all of the animal villagers in town ?
> (Like getting all the wolves or penguins etc.. if you know what I mean.)



I doubt that's possible. If so, it would take forever.

I don't think it is, though.


----------



## Bri

Has there been any news about DLC? Like, how often they'll be releasing DLC items/content, and what to expect in the future?


----------



## Sui

Lunatic said:


> I doubt that's possible. If so, it would take forever.
> 
> I don't think it is, though.



Ahh good okay, thank you guys !
But animal neighbors like tom nook or the alpaca ones will appear normally ? 
Haha, now I have to think of getting a second copy (which I can get for free since I have now 3 ds games from that nintendo event urgh..) You think thats a good idea ?


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> 1. You can change hair style and color once you unlock the hair salon.
> 2. You won't get all neighbors; that's ridiculous since there are 333 neighbors. They are all random, and to start out with 5 and 4 more move in as days go by *and your 10th villager has to be enticed in from camping in your town (need to have a camp site built before then obviously)* lol
> 3. Not sure. Cyrus probably gives you a rundown of what to do, but you can also find those online with a quick google search



The tenth villager can also be from another player's town.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I know that Best Buy has 4 weeks with 4 items available for DLC.
I know there are plans for Wi-fi Letter/Present DLC in the game itself like in Cityfolk but you go to the Post Office to get them.

Otherwise, I don't know how many or what the items are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know that Best Buy has 4 weeks with 4 items available for DLC.
I know there are plans for Wi-fi Letter/Present DLC in the game itself like in Cityfolk but you go to the Post Office to get them.

Otherwise, I don't know how many or what the items are.


----------



## Sui

Mint said:


> The tenth villager can also be from another player's town.



Oh wow, that means from 333 possible neighbors you only get 10 ? Thats not much !


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'll go by what was said 10 neighbors.

I thought you could have 13 neighbors in New Leaf, my thoughts always end up wrong for things like Neighbors in games.

I heard you can have the same villager as another player has in their town though!
Is that true?


----------



## Mint

MDofDarkheart said:


> I heard you can have the same villager as another player has in their town though!
> Is that true?



Yes, it's true.  Some of my friends and I have the same villagers in our towns.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Sui said:


> Oh wow, that means from 333 possible neighbors you only get 10 ? Thats not much !



Neighbors will move out at any given time (they will talk to you about it first) and new ones will replace them within a few days.


----------



## oath2order

Doesn't a villager move out every other day?


----------



## Mint

oath2order said:


> Doesn't a villager move out every other day?



No. They ask first before they move and you can tell them to stay.


----------



## Byngo

I have a question. Persimmons are only able to be obtained by purchasing one from the garden shop, right? For some reason, I just go blank.


----------



## oath2order

Lunatic said:


> I have a question. Persimmons are only able to be obtained by purchasing one from the garden shop, right? For some reason, I just go blank.



Yes, and this will only happen after the final upgrade of the Nook store.


----------



## Winterbell

How to get the villagers'photograph? 
i've read a quarter of the pages and googled but didn't manage to find much information on this......other than do a lot of stuff for the villager.


----------



## Byngo

Talk to them everyday, is the way. I believe it is, anyways.


----------



## Winterbell

Thanks.


----------



## amped4jr88

Blues said:


> I won't be able to play on Sundays. Any suggestions on how to get the full experience without time traveling?



Well since Joan comes on Sundays if thats something you really care about you could set your game off by one day so say a real life Monday is your Sunday in game...but that would screw up your holidays so I really don't know what you could do


----------



## Slickyrider

The answer to everything that has been and will be asked in this thread:

Purchase the official guide.

Seriously, though, the Animal Crossing Wiki's information about the game is getting to be rather comprehensive, and you can find quite a few answers there.

(Well, I'm at least getting the guide.)


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> The seasons follow the real world calendar.
> So if it is Summer irl than it's Summer in AC.


Hi it's Winter here and I'll be playin' ACNL in the summer when it's actually winter IRL.
Sincerely, the southern hemisphere. 



Bri said:


> Has there been any news about DLC? Like, how often they'll be releasing DLC items/content, and what to expect in the future?


There's a rainbow screen and a palm tree lamp - they usually release 1 or 2 per mond.


----------



## fink

Jake. said:


> Hi it's Winter here and I'll be playin' ACNL in the summer when it's actually winter IRL.
> Sincerely, the southern hemisphere.



I thought the game followed your regions season changes. Or is that incorrect?


----------



## Jake

fink said:


> I thought the game followed your regions season changes. Or is that incorrect?



it follows the seasons in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## kcrojas777

Superpenguin said:


> You can't rotate any projects. You can plant as many bushes and flowers as you want as long as your bushes don't block access to anything.



I'm a little confused by this because on some of the youtube videos they have out, a lot of the benches they placed facing out over a cliff etc.


----------



## Mint

kcrojas777 said:


> I'm a little confused by this because on some of the youtube videos they have out, a lot of the benches they placed facing out over a cliff etc.


The bench in the Mall Area is always rotated to face the ocean (you don't place it there), but the ones you place in town can't be rotated.


----------



## StiX

Does your own Birthday event (or any event) start at 6am like usual?


----------



## BlooShroom

How does using wifi to visit towns work? Can someone visit your town whenever you're online or do you have a gate to open(like in past games)?Also if there _are_ gates, can you close them while someone is in your town(so no one else enters without you knowing)?Sorry if these are stupid, I never used wifi in past games  Thanks.


----------



## eresin

*How to get this hair?*

Hey all,

i've seen a pic of this hair style but I don't see it as an option if you look at the guide (http://acnewleaf.com/2013/05/27/heads-up-english-animal-crossing-new-leaf-face-guide/) for starting the game, does anyone know how to get this?


----------



## Zen

From the hair salon.


----------



## Wilemina

I don't think you can get that hair at the start of the game. You probably get it at Shampoodle.


----------



## eresin

ah of course!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Jinglefruit

BlooShroom said:


> How does using wifi to visit towns work? Can someone visit your town whenever you're online or do you have a gate to open(like in past games)?Also if there _are_ gates, can you close them while someone is in your town(so no one else enters without you knowing)?Sorry if these are stupid, I never used wifi in past games  Thanks.



You have to have your gate open to let people visit, to be able to play with them. But closing your gates will kick them out of your town. You will know if someone enters your town though - your game pauses to load and shows you. 
However you can set it so your gates only allow people listed as your 'Best friends' into your town. So if you only have 1 person set as your best friend then only that 1 person will be able to visit your town. 

Also if you and a 'best friend' are both on wifi, but with your gates closed you will still be able to message each other without being in the same town. (via the keyboard speech method)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I believe that the events are timed differently based on what Holiday it is.

I assume Birthday's start at 6am though
Again without being a Japanese player or having the guide next to me, I can't answer that part.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I would assume they can't start until the villager hosting wakes up. Otherwise they're condemned to sitting indoors for 24 hours without sleep. xD Which I don't think any holiday or event has done before.


----------



## BlooShroom

Jinglefruit said:


> You have to have your gate open to let people visit, to be able to play with them. But closing your gates will kick them out of your town. You will know if someone enters your town though - your game pauses to load and shows you.
> However you can set it so your gates only allow people listed as your 'Best friends' into your town. So if you only have 1 person set as your best friend then only that 1 person will be able to visit your town.
> 
> Also if you and a 'best friend' are both on wifi, but with your gates closed you will still be able to message each other without being in the same town. (via the keyboard speech method)



Oh,ok thank you


----------



## kcrojas777

Mint said:


> The bench in the Mall Area is always rotated to face the ocean (you don't place it there), but the ones you place in town can't be rotated.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ok cool lol.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I saw a picture of a weird circle clock that lights up on a site for New Leaf.
Does anyone know it's name?


----------



## Lydiamilan

I've never used street pass before, could someone explain it to me please? I am getting the game on Sunday, and I was wondering if I already have people in my street pass plaza, will they automatically show up in my Animal Crossing game if they're playing, too? Or will I have to street pass with someone while I have my Animal Crossing game open?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Basically carry your system with the game in the cartridge slot or downloaded and when someone with NewLeaf in their system passes by you than you'll show up in eachother's HH Showcase on the game.


----------



## Superpenguin

MDofDarkheart said:


> I saw a picture of a weird circle clock that lights up on a site for New Leaf.
> Does anyone know it's name?



I believe it's called the Illuminated(or Illumination) Clock.
However, I don't know whether or not that's the confirmed English name.


----------



## Bri

Since AC:NL is about 6,000 blocks, how long should it take to download? Is there anyone here who has downloaded other eShop games (i.e. Fire Emblem, Monster Hunter) that can give me a general idea of how long it'll take?


----------



## Stephanie

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, there's just 260 pages and I don't really have time to read them all ;A; 
Anyway, my questions is: Will I be able to visit towns of people who live in different countries? 
I live in the US and I have a lot of EU friends and we want to visit each other, will that be possible? I guess same with US to JP, EU to JP, etc.


----------



## Eirrinn

Superpenguin said:


> I believe it's called the Illuminated(or Illumination) Clock.
> However, I don't know whether or not that's the confirmed English name.



Illuminati clock


----------



## Murru

Stephanie said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked, there's just 260 pages and I don't really have time to read them all ;A;
> Anyway, my questions is: Will I be able to visit towns of people who live in different countries?
> I live in the US and I have a lot of EU friends and we want to visit each other, will that be possible? I guess same with US to JP, EU to JP, etc.


You can visit them 



Bri said:


> Since AC:NL is about 6,000 blocks, how long should it take to download? Is there anyone here who has downloaded other eShop games (i.e. Fire Emblem, Monster Hunter) that can give me a general idea of how long it'll take?



It depends on how fast internet connection you have. I downloaded Fire Emblem a few days ago and it took about 45 minutes


----------



## Bri

Murru said:


> It depends on how fast internet connection you have. I downloaded Fire Emblem a few days ago and it took about 45 minutes



I see. So I guess I can expect somewhere between 30 minutes and 2 hours? If I remember correctly, the 1,600 block MH3 demo took around 15 minutes for me to download. I guess, then, it'll take about an hour for New Leaf.

Thanks!


----------



## Nooblord

MDofDarkheart said:


> Basically carry your system with the game in the cartridge slot or downloaded and when someone with NewLeaf in their system passes by you than you'll show up in eachother's HH Showcase on the game.



You don't have to have the game in the system to get Streetpasses from it.
I got Streetpass from Super Mario 3D Land a couple weeks ago and I haven't had that game for almost a year.

Also, Professor Layton & the Miracle Mask takes up 6,323 blocks. It didn't take long to download at all; I was surprised.
Then again, who knows how many people will be downloading the game at the exact same time, and how it will effect the download speed.


----------



## TomoEGoto

Considering that stores aren't getting enough copies to supplement walk-ins and only for preorders and ship-to-stores
and people like convenience, I expect the download speeds to be slow since almost everyone has the right idea of downloading it at midnight when it launches officially in the E-Shop. 

In which case, even though it hurts that I can't play my game until evening on Sunday while everyone who bought their copies on the E-Shop can, I'm glad I preordered my physical copy. Sure I have to verify that I bought it and so forth, but I don't want to chance it with so many people downloading the game at the same time.


----------



## Hamusuta

Can you plant perfect fruit that are not in your town?
Like if my town fruit was Peaches, could I plant a perfect Pear and it will become perfect? (did that make sense? o_o)


----------



## TomoEGoto

Hamusuta said:


> Can you plant perfect fruit that are not in your town?
> Like if my town fruit was Peaches, could I plant a perfect Pear and it will become perfect? (did that make sense? o_o)


Unfortunately no, perfect fruit (Or delicious fruit in Japanese) is restricted to your native town fruit.
If say my town has cherries, I expect to find and grow perfect cherries, if I try to plant a perfect fruit not my own, it'll just sprout up as a normal fruit tree.


----------



## kakuloo

Hamusuta said:


> Can you plant perfect fruit that are not in your town?
> Like if my town fruit was Peaches, could I plant a perfect Pear and it will become perfect? (did that make sense? o_o)



It made sense!

You can only have the Perfect version of your town fruit in your town.  So if your native fruit is peaches, and you planted a Perfect pear from a friend's town, it would just grow into a regular pear tree.

EDIT:  Ninja'd


----------



## Kitsune

Nope. If your native fruit is peaches, than if you plant perfect pears you would get a regular pear tree.

Edit: This is what I get for opening multiple pages at one time.


----------



## Hamusuta

Oh yay 3 answers!!
But that sucks  Oh well...


----------



## Masine

Hello, i have two questions, when a villager leave my town, is there a chance that he come back later, because i dont get the pic from him,  how does that work? Maybe i want to play with 2 characters in my new town, what is the advantage of this and what does the other character have on his own?


----------



## Hamusuta

Another question! But answer Masines before me because she got her question in first 

If these are perfect cherries:






then what the stuff are these?:


----------



## Superpenguin

Masine said:


> Hello, i have two questions, when a villager leave my town, is there a chance that he come back later, because i dont get the pic from him,  how does that work? Maybe i want to play with 2 characters in my new town, what is the advantage of this and what does the other character have on his own?



There is a chance they will return again. However, you will see them walking around your Main Street(They just won't do the normal dialogue as if they were still living in town) If they do return though, it will most likely be a new version of them and they won't remember you though unless they kept moving from friend to friend and back to your town.

Having multiple characters gives you more storage space and pattern space. 

Hamusuta, those are Lychees, an island fruit.


----------



## Eirrinn

Hamusuta said:


> Another question! But answer Masines before me because she got her question in first
> 
> If these are perfect cherries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then what the stuff are these?:


Don't qoute me on this but I think its lychee. could be wrong tho


----------



## Byngo

Yes. Those are Lychees.

In the Museum upstairs, is just one room dedicated to displaying things, or is there more than 1?


----------



## Campy

Lunatic said:


> Yes. Those are Lychees.
> 
> In the Museum upstairs, is just one room dedicated to displaying things, or is there more than 1?


There's four.


----------



## oath2order

Lunatic said:


> Yes. Those are Lychees.
> 
> In the Museum upstairs, is just one room dedicated to displaying things, or is there more than 1?



You can use all four on one character, they cost 10,000 bells each, and they're 8 by 8, just so you know.


----------



## Hamusuta

Thanks guys<3
Its just they look too similar to cherries  <33333


----------



## Byngo

Campy said:


> There's four.



Thank you! 

I should have known that. I actually have quite a few questions, as I have tried to keep the game a surprise.  I'll find out myself, though. I would like to know one other thing though: When expanding your house, is there a waiting time until you can pay for the next expansion, or can you Immediately pay the loan and expand? Considering you have enough bells, of course.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lunatic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I should have known that. I actually have quite a few questions, as I have tried to keep the game a surprise.  I'll find out myself, though. I would like to know one other thing though: When expanding your house, is there a waiting time until you can pay for the next expansion, or can you Immediately pay the loan and expand? Considering you have enough bells, of course.



You have to wait overnight to have the expansion done before you can pay it off. So it'll take a couple weeks if you can afford to pay it instantly each time.


----------



## Masine

Ok good news, so when one animal is moving i can get the same animal later, a new one or my old, right? When i have another character, will he has his own house for decorate?


----------



## Mary

Masine said:


> Ok good news, so when one animal is moving i can get the same animal later, a new one or my old, right? When i have another character, will he has his own house for decorate?



A new one (or your old one if he moves back from a friend's town)
Yes, all four characters can have their own houses.

That English was a bit hard to decipher, but I don't blame you. If you were using Google Translate, translate each word separately.That tends to help.


----------



## Masine

Thanks for informations. English is not my mother language, but i hope you can understand what i mean


----------



## Mary

Yeah, I got your meaning. I'm glad you try speaking english. So cool!


----------



## Martin

This isn't New Leaf related, it's more of a general 3DS question, but since Australian 3DS can change it's eShop to the UK, would I also be able to use an Australian Credit Card to purchase from that shop? Does anyone know? I wanted to get a physical copy, but I'd probably have to order it online, and Australia doesn't do mail on weekends, so I'd either have to pray it arrives a day early on Friday, or 2 days later on the Monday.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Martin said:


> This isn't New Leaf related, it's more of a general 3DS question, but since Australian 3DS can change it's eShop to the UK, would I also be able to use an Australian Credit Card to purchase from that shop? Does anyone know? I wanted to get a physical copy, but I'd probably have to order it online, and Australia doesn't do mail on weekends, so I'd either have to pray it arrives a day early on Friday, or 2 days later on the Monday.



I'm guessing that you could buy the E-shop credits that you need to buy the game in the E-shop with your credit card.

My sister got E-shop credit by using her credit card in the NA E-shop than used the credit to buy some small E-shop only games for herself.

Not sure if that works that same for all E-shops though.


----------



## Leon

Martin said:


> This isn't New Leaf related, it's more of a general 3DS question, but since Australian 3DS can change it's eShop to the UK, would I also be able to use an Australian Credit Card to purchase from that shop? Does anyone know? I wanted to get a physical copy, but I'd probably have to order it online, and Australia doesn't do mail on weekends, so I'd either have to pray it arrives a day early on Friday, or 2 days later on the Monday.



Yeah man! I have used my Commonwealth bank debit master card on the UK eShop. So you should be able to!  Its also a lot cheaper that way too.


----------



## Martin

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm guessing that you could buy the E-shop credits that you need to buy the game in the E-shop with your credit card.
> 
> My sister got E-shop credit by using her credit card in the NA E-shop than used the credit to buy some small E-shop only games for herself.
> 
> Not sure if that works that same for all E-shops though.





Leon said:


> Yeah man! I have used my Commonwealth bank debit master card on the UK eShop. So you should be able to!  Its also a lot cheaper that way too.




Thanks for the help, guys! I've already asked if my pre-order was guaranteed to arrive early or not, if it can't get here by Friday, I'll just download it from the UK eShop!


----------



## windfall

Since it's possible to have 3 other people in the town (besides the mayor), can you delete one of them? x)


----------



## DJStarstryker

windfall said:


> Since it's possible to have 3 other people in the town (besides the mayor), can you delete one of them? x)



Yes. You can't delete the mayor character though, unless you delete the whole town.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Windfall: Pretty sure you can delete all but the mayor character if you want to keep the town but not your other characters.
Might have to ask a Japanese player though because I don't know for sure.


----------



## windfall

Thanks for the fast answers  
It's good to know most things aren't permanent.


----------



## Lotus

I can't see a bug net in Nookling Junction? How can I get it?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

& what is development premit? Is it mayor points?


----------



## Wish

Lotus said:


> I can't see a bug net in Nookling Junction? How can I get it?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> & what is development premit? Is it mayor points?


it's random, I have a spare one you can come over and have


----------



## Mint

Lotus said:


> I can't see a bug net in Nookling Junction? How can I get it?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> & what is development premit? Is it mayor points?


Get the net from Isabelle by completing her advice. Get her to tell you about insects and she will let you buy a net from her.


----------



## Rune Dolly

Lotus said:


> I can't see a bug net in Nookling Junction? How can I get it?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> & what is development premit? Is it mayor points?



As Mint said, Isabelle has tools if you keep talking to her.

To get the development permit, you need to get your Mayor approval level to 100% - so it's kind of like earning enough points.


----------



## Talon

I haven't been able to find an answer this... When swimming in your own ocean, can you swim in the waterfall or does it stop you before you reach it? I'm trying to decide between a side waterfall or a front facing one at the bottom of the map. Thanks!


----------



## Sleepy

What buttons do we use to swim? I can't figure it out, lol! But my more important question is about villagers moving away. How long does it take for them to move away?

I'm going away for 3 weeks at the end of the summer and I'd be devastated if my neighbors moved away ;_; How should I try to decrease the likelihood of this?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I think it's the A button to Swim and Dive.
A japanese player would know better than I do though.

As for the village thing, IDK.


----------



## Wish

Sleepy said:


> What buttons do we use to swim? I can't figure it out, lol! But my more important question is about villagers moving away. How long does it take for them to move away?
> 
> I'm going away for 3 weeks at the end of the summer and I'd be devastated if my neighbors moved away ;_; How should I try to decrease the likelihood of this?


You need a swimsuit to dive.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sleepy said:


> I'm going away for 3 weeks at the end of the summer and I'd be devastated if my neighbors moved away ;_; How should I try to decrease the likelihood of this?



You could always set your 3DS clock back to when you left and then play through each day, TT'ing slowly up to the current time. There's no negative effects from doing that and you can make sure you won't miss out on stuff.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Time traveling is not recommended by hardcore true play through AC players though.


----------



## Murru

There are many guides about Nookling store upgrades but I'm a bit confused about one thing:
If I have the store 2 (upgraded once) and want to upgrade to 3, do I have to spend the certain amount of bells in store 2 or in stores 1 (starting store) and 2 together? I'm not sure if any of you got what I meant


----------



## Gandalf

Murru said:


> There are many guides about Nookling store upgrades but I'm a bit confused about one thing:
> If I have the store 2 (upgraded once) and want to upgrade to 3, do I have to spend the certain amount of bells in store 2 or in stores 1 (starting store) and 2 together? I'm not sure if any of you got what I meant



You just need to spend 25 000 bells in the store you have now and wait 10 days after its installation. You also need to have had the garden shop for 10 days before you can get the next upgrade.

Check this link if you need some more info on the store upgrades


----------



## Martin

Do villager photos return in this game? I haven't seen a single thing about them


----------



## Campy

Martin said:


> Do villager photos return in this game? I haven't seen a single thing about them


Yup, they're back!


----------



## Martin

Campy said:


> Yup, they're back!



Oh thank goodness! Thank you


----------



## BlueBear

Sorry if this has already been asked:
You know the island?? I read you unlock it by upgrading your house one time does that mean upgrading it from the tent or does it mean the upgrade after that???

Also does anybody have the store opening/closing times??
Thanks


----------



## NintendoFanGunner

Is it true you can put images from google on your shirts?


----------



## Hamusuta

Does the fenced area expand as well as the house, or does it always stay the same size?


----------



## Panda345

If I make another character (besides my mayor character), and I donate stuff to the museum using that character, and then I randomly decide to delete the character, will the fossils and other things I donated to the museum be deleted with it, or will they stay? 

I hope you get what I mean, it's a bit confusing the way I wrote it.


----------



## Brad

Panda345 said:


> If I make another character (besides my mayor character), and I donate stuff to the museum using that character, and then I randomly decide to delete the character, will the fossils and other things I donated to the museum be deleted with it, or will they stay?
> 
> I hope you get what I mean, it's a bit confusing the way I wrote it.



They will stay.


----------



## CocoBella

How do I change the time? It didn't realize my time wasn't correct.


----------



## Toeto

Can somebody post a pic who plays on a regular 3ds? I just want to see how it looks.. I've only see the game on a 3dsXL.


----------



## Cevan

Is anyone else not getting mayor points for talking to villagers? My approval rating seems to be staying at 56%, no matter how many times I talk to my villagers. Are you only allowed to get points by talking to your villagers a certain amount each day?


----------



## Wish

Cevan said:


> Is anyone else not getting mayor points for talking to villagers? My approval rating seems to be staying at 56%, no matter how many times I talk to my villagers. Are you only allowed to get points by talking to your villagers a certain amount each day?



Once a day I believe

Best way is to water flowers


----------



## SliceAndDice

CocoBella said:


> How do I change the time? It didn't realize my time wasn't correct.



I don?t think you can in the game, but in your 3DS settings. May be wrong for New Leaf though?


----------



## Cevan

Litwick said:


> Once a day I believe
> 
> Best way is to water flowers



Ah ok. Do the flowers have to be wilted for you to get points for watering them?


----------



## Wish

Nope


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

SliceAndDice said:


> I don?t think you can in the game, but in your 3DS settings. May be wrong for New Leaf though?



Select your character, then Isabelle will have a time change option in the menu below the "Yes, Let's" option.


----------



## Bri

When does Isabelle stop saying, "You have to get used to your life here!" and start acting normally? >_>


----------



## Majora999

Is there some trick to catching frogs? I had 2 of them right next to each other this morning and must've spent a good 10 minutes trying to catch 'em, but the little bastards wouldn't bite.

EDIT: Well, I caught a frog, but it wasn't one of the shadows that actually looks like a frog, it was actually a regular shadow next to it. The actual frog shadow still isn't biting.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Bri said:


> When does Isabelle stop saying, "You have to get used to your life here!" and start acting normally? >_>



Meet all the neighbors and go through all of her tutorials. Doesn't take long.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Hmm...this is just a quick question, but I'm hoping it's not too much to ask for. 

I haven't gotten New Leaf yet and I'm not sure when I will be, but I'm still deciding on what face I want for my character...I've got it down to two styles and I'm wondering if someone with this face style:




...can test and see what it looks like with the exact same hair, hair color, and eye color as this face style?



If anyone can do this, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Envy

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Meet all the neighbors and go through all of her tutorials. Doesn't take long.



No, because I've done all of that and I'm still getting that message. She's telling me that moving is tiresome (or something like that) and I should relax for the rest of the day. =/

@MarineStorm: I'm not 100% sure on this, but I do believe they will all match the picture. They did for my character.


----------



## Coni

Hello there, I need you guys tell me not to freak out but I recently learned that Gamestop only keep your pre-orders for 48 hours and a friend of mine is going to pick my bundle on thursday... I can't go myself because I live in another country, so he is going to pick it and then send it to me. My question is... are they going to sell my bundle??  
My friend told me he told the person who work there -Gamestop- that he was going to come in around a week and this person told him there was no problem, but what if someone else is there that day and sells my bundle?

Have this happened to someone before? Do they really sell the pre-orders in so little time??


----------



## Bri

Envy said:


> No, because I've done all of that and I'm still getting that message. She's telling me that moving is tiresome (or something like that) and I should relax for the rest of the day. =/


Same here.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

How long do you have to play before you can invite people to your town and go to other towns?


----------



## Joey

Majora999 said:


> Is there some trick to catching frogs? I had 2 of them right next to each other this morning and must've spent a good 10 minutes trying to catch 'em, but the little bastards wouldn't bite.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I caught a frog, but it wasn't one of the shadows that actually looks like a frog, it was actually a regular shadow next to it. The actual frog shadow still isn't biting.



Those are water spiders I think and you have to catch it with your net.


----------



## oath2order

Joey said:


> Those are water spiders I think and you have to catch it with your net.



Diving beetle* They go from shadow to above water. I was lucky to get one.


----------



## Joey

oath2order said:


> Diving beetle* They go from shadow to above water. I was lucky to get one.



Yeah, I remember them from CF.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Envy said:


> No, because I've done all of that and I'm still getting that message. She's telling me that moving is tiresome (or something like that) and I should relax for the rest of the day. =/
> 
> @MarineStorm: I'm not 100% sure on this, but I do believe they will all match the picture. They did for my character.



Pay off your tent.


----------



## Majora999

oath2order said:


> Diving beetle* They go from shadow to above water. I was lucky to get one.



Ohhhhh, that makes sense. They look JUST like frogs, kinda confusing.

Thanks!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Aside from my visiting other friend's towns question, I have another. What's the difference between selling to Nooklings and selling to Re-Tail?


----------



## Joey

I think you get more money when you sell at re-tail.


----------



## Hamusuta

Hamusuta said:


> Does the fenced area expand as well as the house, or does it always stay the same size?



Just gonna *cough* quote this.


----------



## Mint

Hamusuta said:


> Just gonna *cough* quote this.



Stays the same size.


----------



## rohanssj

How to paint only the sleeves, or just the front or back of the shirt? :S


----------



## Ozzie

If i upload a town in the dream-mansion and after that delete that town and start a new one, so i will never be able to update the dream-town again... will the dream-town stay or will it be deleted after some time?


----------



## Mint

Ozzie said:


> If i upload a town in the dream-mansion and after that delete that town and start a new one, so i will never be able to update the dream-town again... will the dream-town stay or will it be deleted after some time?



It won't be deleted. You will still be able to visit it.


----------



## Johnificent

Hey guys, can you find animals talking to each other like in WW and CF?


----------



## Bri

I sold my first delicious fruit. Is that the only one I get? o__o


----------



## Superpenguin

Johnificent said:


> Hey guys, can you find animals talking to each other like in WW and CF?



Yes and their conversations are just as weird. O_e


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> Yes and their conversations are just as weird. O_e



Good, I haven't interrupted a conversation yet, but I probably will now


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> Good, I haven't interrupted a conversation yet, but I probably will now



I've found out that Erik likes to tickle Eloise's toes and that Eloise lies about her age...saying she is 250 years old.


----------



## Byngo

I have a question: My brother stupidly created a town without me being there, and he chose things which I did not want. AT ALL. I want to know if I can delete the town and restart? I tried deleting in my system storage, but it's not in there...


----------



## Dae

Lunatic said:


> I have a question: My brother stupidly created a town without me being there, and he chose things which I did not want. AT ALL. I want to know if I can delete the town and restart? I tried deleting in my system storage, but it's not in there...


Tell me if/when you figure this out, because I'm desperately wondering it too... 

Nevermind, I got it! Select your character then when you talk to Isabelle, select the second option. Then the menu for deleting thing and such will come up.


----------



## StiX

So i've been reading about people who are resseting because they got a "bad nickname" from isablle? What does this mean? Is it like the nickname villagers give you and you can still change it later? or is it something new/different? ^^;


----------



## Byngo

Raggamash said:


> Tell me if/when you figure this out, because I'm desperately wondering it too...
> 
> Nevermind, I got it! Select your character then when you talk to Isabelle, select the second option. Then the menu for deleting thing and such will come up.



Thank you, but I ended up figuring it out myself. XD

I forgot that to reset, you have to act like your ready to play, but then you choose the option "demolish town". Thank you for taking the time to find out, though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Bri said:


> I sold my first delicious fruit. Is that the only one I get? o__o



More will grow randomly, but it could be a while. Once you are able to buy fertiliser then that will improve the odds. - Or see if someone with the same fruit as you will give you a piece.


----------



## Kabune

I need help getting the introductory stuff outta the way. I have had 4 towns before i reset and in the ones i played for a while, i got to see the town hall options like change flag and stuff, but Isabelle asks me over and over whats wrong, and gives me advice about the simple things in animal crossing like fishing and planting things, but i had once before got to sit in the mayors chair and she told me to raise my approval rating, but that's not happening, what do i need to do?


----------



## Bri

Jinglefruit said:


> More will grow randomly, but it could be a while. Once you are able to buy fertiliser then that will improve the odds. - Or see if someone with the same fruit as you will give you a piece.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## MookMook

I don't know if this has already been answered, but I was wondering if there was still a catalogue in the game. It doesn't show up with I talk to Tommy (Timmy? I forget which one runs the joint). I'm assuming it will be added in a later upgrade, but I just want to be sure so I dont have to keep clinging to all my items. Thanks!


----------



## Mint

There is a catalog in the game, but it isn't available until a later upgrade. I think it might be the first upgrade.


----------



## fairyfiona2

My net disappeared and I need a new one! Can I still buy one from nooklings if I already bought my initial net there?!


----------



## Leonn

Sorry if this has already been posted. I have come to realize that retail pays more for everything than the nookling shop, so what's the point in selling things to the nooklings? I'm just going to go ahead and guess that it helps upgrade the store? ty


----------



## oath2order

Leonn said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted. I have come to realize that retail pays more for everything than the nookling shop, so what's the point in selling things to the nooklings? I'm just going to go ahead and guess that it helps upgrade the store? ty



Convenience if you're near the front of town.


----------



## Zen

Leonn said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted. I have come to realize that retail pays more for everything than the nookling shop, so what's the point in selling things to the nooklings? I'm just going to go ahead and guess that it helps upgrade the store? ty



Correct. It helps upgrade the store. That's all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fairyfiona2 said:


> My net disappeared and I need a new one! Can I still buy one from nooklings if I already bought my initial net there?!



Isabelle may give you one as well. If not, check back tomorrow if nooklings sell it again.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

I know I can't access the catalog until the next upgrade, but does it still exist? Do I really have to hold all my items, or does the game know I've held them?


----------



## SliceAndDice

Is it possible to "give" one of my villagers to a certain friend, or do they move out at random to a random person on my friend list?


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Has anyone else been getting error code 018-0512? Whenever I try to go to my friends town or when he tries to come to mine, it slaps us with this error code. Google search has also failed me on finding a fix for this. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## DJStarstryker

SFFRulesOK said:


> I know I can't access the catalog until the next upgrade, but does it still exist? Do I really have to hold all my items, or does the game know I've held them?



No, you don't have to hold all your items. The game remembers what items you've had and it'll show up correctly once you unlock the catalog machine with the Nookling store upgrade.



SliceAndDice said:


> Is it possible to "give" one of my villagers to a certain friend, or do they move out at random to a random person on my friend list?



They move out at random. You can't just give a villager away.


----------



## kid_remix

I searched the forum and did not find anything so here's my question....
Is there an option to turn off the animalese like there was in previous games?


----------



## D i a

Yes, I've got a question:
Is there anyway to control villagers coming and going in this game? I realize in games past that they freely moved in and out, but I really love one of my villagers and would be heartbroken if she left. Is there anyway I can keep her here forever? (I know I sound evil, muahahaha!)


----------



## La-ptite-fille

Hi, How do we download DLC?


----------



## Mint

La-ptite-fille said:


> Hi, How do we download DLC?



Talk to Pelly/Phyllis at the post office. It's the third option.


----------



## La-ptite-fille

Ok thank you Mint


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

kid_remix said:


> I searched the forum and did not find anything so here's my question....
> Is there an option to turn off the animalese like there was in previous games?



I too wonder this. Animalese always annoyed me.


----------



## Cevan

So I just got 100% for my mayor approval rating, and I was wondering how long does it take until I am officially mayor? Isabelle said it could take a few days, is that always the case? I've heard from lots of people they got it the day after.

So in short, how long does it typically take for you to get your permit after getting 100%?


----------



## Lotus

What happens if I didn't play for a whole week?


----------



## Wish

Cevan said:


> So I just got 100% for my mayor approval rating, and I was wondering how long does it take until I am officially mayor? Isabelle said it could take a few days, is that always the case? I've heard from lots of people they got it the day after.
> 
> So in short, how long does it typically take for you to get your permit after getting 100%?



One day.

@Lotus: Well, obviously no one would know... Because who HASN'T played for a week? 
But not much really. Probably weeds and I doubt a villager would move out, seeing that my sister time traveled to thanksgiving yesterday and back and nothing happened.


----------



## Bambi

Where can I get medicine??


----------



## RoyalSavant

Bambi said:


> Where can I get medicine??


I got medicine randomly from a villager but that was because a bee stung me


----------



## Joey

At Nook's nephews store^^


EDIT: It might have to be upgraded


----------



## Kaijudomage

RoyalSavant said:


> I got medicine randomly from a villager but that was because a bee stung me



One of villager personality types can do that I've heard.


----------



## Mothership

I know I saw a list somewhere that included the personality type of each villager, but I can't find it -_- Help, pwease?


----------



## dnrg

Do villagers still play hide-and-seek?
When does Kapp'n appear?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Villagers still play hide and seek, yes c:


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I know it takes some time, but how long does it take to get 100 percent approval rating? Can you do it in a day, or no?

And... eh, how do you get approval? lol


----------



## oath2order

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I know it takes some time, but how long does it take to get 100 percent approval rating? Can you do it in a day, or no?
> 
> And... eh, how do you get approval? lol



It is possible to do it in a day.


----------



## Aerio

Soo, I'm confused on how to get the watering can. I did all of Isabelle's tasks, am I missing something?


----------



## Mint

Aerio said:


> Soo, I'm confused on how to get the watering can. I did all of Isabelle's tasks, am I missing something?



She gives it to you once all of her tasks are complete. What was the last one that you completed?


----------



## Aerio

Mint said:


> She gives it to you once all of her tasks are complete. What was the last one that you completed?



Ah! Sorry, I got it! I forgot about her seashell. Thank you~~


----------



## Chun

Not a question about the game mechanics per se, but still about New Leaf...

... Why am I so hyped for this game? D: 
I played Wild World a few years ago and while I liked the concept, I got bored fast. Maybe because I started in the middle of winter, but it just didn't seem like there's much to do. I haven't played any other AC (don't own a Wii/GameCube). Yet when I read about New Leaf or watch videos I wanna get this game so much. After 27 videos by GameXplain I'm not bored yet. Someone explain this to me xD


----------



## Cardbored

It's probably because it's new. You might get bored of it by a month, idunno. Also, WW is pretty boring, all I ever do is walk into the shops to see what's new.


----------



## The Architect

...is there an easy way to lay pathways that I don't know about?


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Another question here. When you get lemons and durians and such, can you plant them wherever? Or do they have to be on the sand or near it? I know bananas and coconuts have to be on the beach.


----------



## Nekoboi

You get them on the island  in one of the tours games they can be plant by your house  etc not on the beach ( i dont know for sure )


----------



## Jinglefruit

The Architect said:


> ...is there an easy way to lay pathways that I don't know about?



There's only the one tile at a time option. But if you know the order they'll be put down around you, you can throw a few down before moving on. It'll still take a while to cover your town though.




MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Another question here. When you get lemons and durians and such, can you plant them wherever? Or do they have to be on the sand or near it? I know bananas and coconuts have to be on the beach.



Only bananas and coconuts can grow on the beach, and no where else. All other fruit can be planted anywhere in your town.


----------



## Slickyrider

Approval rating is extremely easy to accrue, just use your head. If a villager asks you to do something, do it. Pull whatever weeds you have (which should be virtually none), and if you're lucky enough to have a fishing pole, get to work and start making money. 

As for Kapp'n, within 3-4 days of the town's creation. Tortimer has to appear first (when you load up the game and talk to Isabelle), and once you speak with him and a single day passes, Kapp'n will be constantly waiting at your dock, waiting to ferry you to the island.


----------



## barronn30

Hello,

Have anyone here seen villagers talk to each other yet?
I was wondering if they took that out. I liked watching villagers chat and you eavesdrop/join in but it seems like its gone in this version.


----------



## Jinglefruit

barronn30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have anyone here seen villagers talk to each other yet?
> I was wondering if they took that out. I liked watching villagers chat and you eavesdrop/join in but it seems like its gone in this version.



It's still in, some people were talking about how weird some of the conversations are 5-6 pages back.


----------



## Octavia

I've read that if you put your house near the beach, you can hear the sound of the waves in your home. Can you still hear them while you have a record playing?


----------



## Rose

Do public works projects show up on the map?

I know that bridges do(or at least, I think so), but I'm wondering about benches and wells and the sort.


----------



## barronn30

Jinglefruit said:


> It's still in, some people were talking about how weird some of the conversations are 5-6 pages back.



Oh okay, great! Thats good to hear.


----------



## Superpenguin

Rose said:


> Do public works projects show up on the map?
> 
> I know that bridges do(or at least, I think so), but I'm wondering about benches and wells and the sort.



Bridges, the campsite, police station, and cafe will all show up on the map. Not every lamppost or solar panel or anything like that though.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Can Female characters wear pants/Jeans too? sorry if its already asked,
but I only see female with leggings and Skirts I think.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> Bridges, the campsite, police station, and cafe will all show up on the map. Not every lamppost or solar panel or anything like that though.



What about the Reset survelliance center?


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> What about the Reset survelliance center?



That doesn't appear on the map, even when open.


----------



## spiralofvertigo

Littlemyuu said:


> Can Female characters wear pants/Jeans too? sorry if its already asked,
> but I only see female with leggings and Skirts I think.



Males and females can wear any of the clothes in the game yep! So females can wear pants and males can wear skirts.


----------



## Wish

can we cancel a community project (bridge) after we've donated a little?


----------



## Officer Berri

Has the amount of bells you could carry always been 99,999?  I found my money rock today and when I went to put my money away it told me I couldn't carry any more! Seems a little low to me, but I could just be crazy.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Awesome! thanks. 
( Im more of a pants person than a skirt person )


----------



## Datura

Officer Berri said:


> Has the amount of bells you could carry always been 99,999?  I found my money rock today and when I went to put my money away it told me I couldn't carry any more! Seems a little low to me, but I could just be crazy.



Mh, in previous games you would have to click on the money in the menu and put it into sacks, then you could carry more.


----------



## Officer Berri

I know that, but for some reason I feel like I used to be able to carry more than 99,999 bells in the bells part of my inventory before they went into bags.


----------



## barronn30

Morning everyone,

for perfect fruits, are you allowed to grow more than one at once? 
For example, my native fruit is peaches. I grew a perfect peach that turned into a perfect peach tree (w/ 3 perfect peaches now).
Could I grow all 3 and get 3 more perfect peach trees? 
Or are we limited to only 1 tree at a time?

Thanks!


----------



## Jinglefruit

barronn30 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> for perfect fruits, are you allowed to grow more than one at once?
> For example, my native fruit is peaches. I grew a perfect peach that turned into a perfect peach tree (w/ 3 perfect peaches now).
> Could I grow all 3 and get 3 more perfect peach trees?
> Or are we limited to only 1 tree at a time?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you can. But the more you grow the faster they tend to die and stop producing fruits apparently. (but you can always plant more)


----------



## barronn30

Ohh okay, thanks!
I guess I will grow two at a time.


----------



## Jinglefruit

barronn30 said:


> Ohh okay, thanks!
> I guess I will grow two at a time.



You'll be fine to grow more than 2. xP I think a single one usually last 3-4 weeks, but filling up half your town with them means you'll only get to harvest them about 3-4 times and they'll begin to die off after 2 weeks. (all at different rates though, so it's luck of the draw) But whenever 1 loses it's leaves it'll give you atleast 2 pieces of fruit, so you can replant immediately anyway.


----------



## Officer Berri

Do the ordinances that effect the hours when shops close effect when they open as well? Like if I get Night Owl or whatever it's called, will my shops open even later than they already do?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Officer Berri said:


> Do the ordinances that effect the hours when shops close effect when they open as well? Like if I get Night Owl or whatever it's called, will my shops open even later than they already do?



Nope c: 
Night town - stays open 3 hours later; keeps regular open times
Early Bird - opens 3 hours earlier, closes at regular time ^^


----------



## Bambi

I need my development permit and I heard the best way to get it is by doing villager favors. Broffina asked me for a Saw Shark! Does anyone know a good time of day to catch one??

I hate that chicken in the first place and now I have to bring her a $12000 fish.


----------



## Eloise

Does anyone know how many Wisteria you can build? In some public works projects you can only create one, some you can have lots of them. Thanks!


----------



## Lisha

When does the island become available? I want to get tanned ASAP to match my skintone IRL. D:


----------



## Jinglefruit

Bambi said:


> I need my development permit and I heard the best way to get it is by doing villager favors. Broffina asked me for a Saw Shark! Does anyone know a good time of day to catch one??
> 
> I hate that chicken in the first place and now I have to bring her a $12000 fish.



http://uk.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Fish 
Says all day on there, and I'm not sure they still have opportune times anymore. Though I can't vouch for accuracy.



Lisha said:


> When does the island become available? I want to get tanned ASAP to match my skintone IRL. D:



Normally after 4 days, but it should be 2 days after you pay off the 39000 debt. (to get a 6x6 room) - the next day tortimer arrives to tell you of the island.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Dunno if anyone has the answer to this yet since it takes a while, but will campers still come to your campsite even after you have the 10 villager limit? They just won't wonder if they want to move in, right? Or does the campsite become a waste? I'm just wondering because I'm thinking of building it.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Eloise said:


> Does anyone know how many Wisteria you can build? In some public works projects you can only create one, some you can have lots of them. Thanks!



According to this thread you can have 2. Which seems to have been checked. 
I don't know much about PWP's myself. - I thought you could only have 1 of everything except lamposts and bridges. So that's good news to me.



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Dunno if anyone has the answer to this yet since it takes a while, but will campers still come to your campsite even after you have the 10 villager limit? They just won't wonder if they want to move in, right? Or does the campsite become a waste? I'm just wondering because I'm thinking of building it.



I believe they can, just to play games and trade items and such.


----------



## Eloise

Jinglefruit said:


> According to this thread you can have 2. Which seems to have been checked.
> I don't know much about PWP's myself. - I thought you could only have 1 of everything except lamposts and bridges. So that's good news to me.



Ah, that's great! I was thinking of getting two!


----------



## Lisha

Thank you. :3


----------



## Kepora

Hey everyone, just registered here and plan on visiting here often since getting new leaf on Sunday. 
So I've got a couple questions so far. Anyone know when nookingtons upgrades to a bigger store? This is my 3rd day with the game, and each day, all he's had is a shovel and fishing pole. I REALLY NEED A NET. And also he has no wallpaper or flooring. I've only been able to acquire some from villagers.
And 2nd, I was just introduced to the home showcase, but its empty. I read you're supposed to receive homes thru spotpass, but I'm not sure how it works yet. Am I supposed to get them over time?


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Kepora said:


> Hey everyone, just registered here and plan on visiting here often since getting new leaf on Sunday.
> So I've got a couple questions so far. Anyone know when nookingtons upgrades to a bigger store? This is my 3rd day with the game, and each day, all he's had is a shovel and fishing pole. I REALLY NEED A NET. And also he has no wallpaper or flooring. I've only been able to acquire some from villagers.
> And 2nd, I was just introduced to the home showcase, but its empty. I read you're supposed to receive homes thru spotpass, but I'm not sure how it works yet. Am I supposed to get them over time?



Justin actually covered this in a blog: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/03/06/the-stores-of-animal-crossing-new-leaf-and-how-to-unlock-them/. 

For the first upgrade:
10,000 Bell house downpayment completed
12,000 Bells spent at Nookling Junction
10 days passed since creation of town


For the net, have you talked to Isabelle at the front counter? If you ask her for advice about living in town, she gives you a series of tasks, including her asking if you want to try fishing or bug-catching first. Pick bugs, and she'll give you a net. I screwed this up and had to wait a day   She also gives you foreign fruit and a watering can if you complete everything.

I don't think anyone knows about the NA version of the home showcase yet. Most of us just unlocked it today, and yes, it's empty of spotpass homes. Hopefully they will send one out within the next week, but I don't know.


----------



## Kepora

Oh my gosh, thank u so much. I had gone in and asked Isabelle for advice, but she kept telling me about the beach, but I wasn't paying enough attention and didn't realize she wanted me to bring her a shell. After I did that it triggered a bunch of more things, and now I've got a net. Thanks! ... oh, and wow, I've gotta spend 12,000 at nookingtons? That's good to know


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

I have a few questions. 

1. Can you have more than one ordinance?
2. When does the ordinance go into effect?
3. When does Club lol open? Is it open during the day?
4. For the night life ordinance, do the hours for stores open later as well, or do they just open the same time and close later?
5. I sold my first perfect fruit. Do they grow back randomly on my native fruit trees or am I out of luck?

I think that is about it for now lol. Please answer these questions asap as I'm sure this post will get lost in this thread soon. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Superpenguin

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Can you have more than one ordinance?
> 2. When does the ordinance go into effect?
> 3. When does Club lol open? Is it open during the day?
> 4. For the night life ordinance, do the hours for stores open later as well, or do they just open the same time and close later?
> 5. I sold my first perfect fruit. Do they grow back randomly on my native fruit trees or am I out of luck?
> 
> I think that is about it for now lol. Please answer these questions asap as I'm sure this post will get lost in this thread soon. Thanks everyone!



1. No, not at the same time
2. The Day after you choose it
3. Not sure, but it is open during the day, but you can only hear a joke from Dr. Shrunk during the day until after 8pm when DJ KK is there.
4. Open same time, close later
5. They will grow randomly, though it may take awhile unless you have some fertilizer to help the process.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Superpenguin said:


> 1. No, not at the same time
> 2. The Day after you choose it
> 3. Not sure, but it is open during the day, but you can only hear a joke from Dr. Shrunk during the day until after 8pm when DJ KK is there.
> 4. Open same time, close later
> 5. They will grow randomly, though it may take awhile unless you have some fertilizer to help the process.



Alright thanks dude for the speedy reply.


----------



## Jinglefruit

If you know someone else with the same town fruit as you who planted their perfect fruit you can always borrow a piece to plant in your town. ;D


----------



## The Ultimate J

I'm have trouble with the start of the game. I was told to go see Tom Nook to get my house, but the train is blocking my way? What do I do?


----------



## Mordotz

Quick question, I was experimenting with paths and noticed that I couldn't place a pattern right in front of door of the house. Is this the case or am I doing something wrong? It would look really bad for a path to be missing in front of the door..


----------



## Eirrinn

Question! i've been tting alot and I already have shampoodle (with the eye color changer) club lol,kicks,qr code scanner and much more, but I still dont have the dream suite, how do I get it exactly? I heard you have to see isabelle sleeping but is there a certain time she falls asleep? I've googled it but I haven't gotten a right awnser


----------



## oath2order

Mordotz said:


> Quick question, I was experimenting with paths and noticed that I couldn't place a pattern right in front of door of the house. Is this the case or am I doing something wrong? It would look really bad for a path to be missing in front of the door..



Yeah it can't go there :/


----------



## Martin

If you cut down the trees on the island, will they grow back when you come back, or will they be gone until you replant them?


----------



## ayerenzo

This may sound like a silly question, but I was wondering if there were limitations on where you could add bridges. For example, if they could only be vertical or horizontal, or whether they can go diagonally as well? Also, can a river be too wide in an area for a bridge ? 

Just wondering, because I have a particular location on my map that I'd really like my bridge to go. Don't want to get my hopes up ! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Eirrinn said:


> Question! i've been tting alot and I already have shampoodle (with the eye color changer) club lol,kicks,qr code scanner and much more, but I still dont have the dream suite, how do I get it exactly? I heard you have to see isabelle sleeping but is there a certain time she falls asleep? I've googled it but I haven't gotten a right awnser




There is a trigger for it, which I'm guessing you either haven't done yet, or you've just missed her falling asleep. - I'm pretty sure it can be anytime in the day. I'm not too sure of what it could be though, but seeing as it normally takes 8-12 days I'm guessing you need the Nooklings to upgrade, another house expansion or the gardening shop. 




Martin said:


> If you cut down the trees on the island, will they grow back when you come back, or will they be gone until you replant them?



They will be gone until you replant them. Your island stays with your set-up ~ including dropped/buried items. - if you need more fruit, you can get some from doing tours.




ayerenzo said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but I was wondering if there were limitations on where you could add bridges. For example, if they could only be vertical or horizontal, or whether they can go diagonally as well? Also, can a river be too wide in an area for a bridge ?
> 
> Just wondering, because I have a particular location on my map that I'd really like my bridge to go. Don't want to get my hopes up ! Thanks in advance.



The bridges can also be diagonal, but only at 45 degree angles on a bend. They can also be placed just about anywhere, but where the waterfall enters your town (at the cliff edge) and the lake are both too wide to have a bridge.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jinglefruit said:


> There is a trigger for it, which I'm guessing you either haven't done yet, or you've just missed her falling asleep. - I'm pretty sure it can be anytime in the day. I'm not too sure of what it could be though, but seeing as it normally takes 8-12 days I'm guessing you need the Nooklings to upgrade, another house expansion or the gardening shop.



I believe for the Dream Suite it's a week after you build your first PWP. You'll then have to see Isabelle sleeping for her to suggest it to you.


----------



## DJStarstryker

OK, I'll go ahead and ask since I'm still waiting for now. Does the North American copy of the game let you type in Japanese at all (I doubt it)? Or is it just English characters?

Gonna name my town Sakura. I'd love to type it in hiragana, but I don't think I can...


----------



## Jinglefruit

DJStarstryker said:


> OK, I'll go ahead and ask since I'm still waiting for now. Does the North American copy of the game let you type in Japanese at all (I doubt it)? Or is it just English characters?
> 
> Gonna name my town Sakura. I'd love to type it in hiragana, but I don't think I can...



I'm guessing not, It's not an option in he european version. - but we have pages of greek/russian etc symbols, so if you don't get those then there might be room for them.


----------



## Mint

DJStarstryker said:


> OK, I'll go ahead and ask since I'm still waiting for now. Does the North American copy of the game let you type in Japanese at all (I doubt it)? Or is it just English characters?
> 
> Gonna name my town Sakura. I'd love to type it in hiragana, but I don't think I can...



No Japanese keyboard in the NA version. :c


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mint said:


> No Japanese keyboard in the NA version. :c



 Thanks.


----------



## Leonn

Hey, why do i fall so much when i run?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Leonn said:


> Hey, why do i fall so much when i run?



Bad luck, if Katrina is available to you she might be able to direct you to an item that'll turn your luck around. Or if she's not about completely change your outfit and that stops it sometimes.


----------



## Wish

DJStarstryker said:


> OK, I'll go ahead and ask since I'm still waiting for now. Does the North American copy of the game let you type in Japanese at all (I doubt it)? Or is it just English characters?
> 
> Gonna name my town Sakura. I'd love to type it in hiragana, but I don't think I can...



No japanese keyboard :/ That's the name of my town lol


----------



## Nooblord

How many rooms do you need in your house in order to get on of the themed house designs, like Zen castle, and modern?


----------



## Mothership

Is there a list of all the villagers somewhere that includes their personality type?  The Prima Guide doesn't have that  -_-.

I want to know the personality type of Walt (cranky?), Rory and Cranston in particular since all 3 are in my second town.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mothership said:


> Is there a list of all the villagers somewhere that includes their personality type?  The Prima Guide doesn't have that  -_-.
> 
> I want to know the personality type of Walt (cranky?), Rory and Cranston in particular since all 3 are in my second town.



There's lists for each personality on the wikia. Here is the Cranky list. You can also search each villager separately and it'll tell you on their pages. 
There are probably FAQ's and such out there, but that's what I use.


----------



## Mothership

Thank you, Jinglefruit! I'd had the link to that site at one point, but I must have deleted it.


----------



## Katharine2000

So I'm getting New Leaf on Friday, and you know these mayor points, where you have to get 100% for you to become the mayor. Well just so I know what to do on the day can you give me ways to up my percentage? Thanks


----------



## kakuloo

Katharine2000 said:


> So I'm getting New Leaf on Friday, and you know these mayor points, where you have to get 100% for you to become the mayor. Well just so I know what to do on the day can you give me ways to up my percentage? Thanks



Make sure you ask Isabelle about catching whatever the opposite of the tool you got in the store is.  (I.E. You bought a net at the store, ask Isabelle about catching FISH, not bugs.)

After that, just fish and bug catch a lot, donate to the museum, water your flowers, sell things to Re-Tail, Change your town flag and town tune.

When you're "stuck" you just have to go and bother your villagers a ton.  Get them to give you favors to do or quests, and you'll get the 100 mayor points soon enough!


----------



## Eirrinn

Jinglefruit said:


> There is a trigger for it, which I'm guessing you either haven't done yet, or you've just missed her falling asleep. - I'm pretty sure it can be anytime in the day. I'm not too sure of what it could be though, but seeing as it normally takes 8-12 days I'm guessing you need the Nooklings to upgrade, another house expansion or the gardening shop.



I have nooklings upgraded x2 and I have upstairs and down stairs on my house (maxed out) and the gardening shop, maybe I just have to keep trying


----------



## Jinglefruit

Eirrinn said:


> I have nooklings upgraded x2 and I have upstairs and down stairs on my house (maxed out) and the gardening shop, maybe I just have to keep trying



Superpenguin posted after me saying you need to wait a week after putting up your first Public Works project. - have you done that?


----------



## Mordotz

Are you able to do the same Island Tour event more than once a day?


----------



## Superpenguin

Mordotz said:


> Are you able to do the same Island Tour event more than once a day?


Yes.


----------



## Mordotz

Superpenguin said:


> Yes.



Thanks, also if you take flowers or fruits from the tours, do they reset the next time you play?


----------



## Wish

I can't find out where to pay off my house, I talked to both nook and the ATM but no option


----------



## barronn30

Another question:
Is it possible to get different type of intensity for weather?
I heard people talking about seeing thunderstorms in WW or CF but I never seen it.


----------



## Superpenguin

barronn30 said:


> Is it possible to get different type of intensity for weather?
> I heard people talking about seeing thunderstorms in WW or CF but I never seen it.



Yes. In Wild World there was even wind that would move your character. I don't know if that wind ever returned, but thunder and lightning is still here.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

How do you get a  perfect town, and how do you know? Also, what does the fountain and well do?


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Sorry if this has been asked already, but when can you start customizing furniture? I just sent in my development permit today. Oh and it's my 3rd day of playing


----------



## Fox

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but when can you start customizing furniture? I just sent in my development permit today. Oh and it's my 3rd day of playing



"The player must first sell 100,000 Bells worth of items to Reese, have owned 100 different types of furniture and 50 different items of clothing in their catalog. They must also have been in the town for over 7 days."

This will wake up the blue alpaca character who will customise your things


----------



## StiX

When my gate is open, can anyone from my friend list come in? or only the "best friends"?  Thank you


----------



## Gingersnap

can fruit grow back on trees


----------



## Jinglefruit

Superpenguin said:


> Yes. In Wild World there was even wind that would move your character. I don't know if that wind ever returned, but thunder and lightning is still here.



WHAT? I don't remember that in WW. O:



Tide of Wonders said:


> How do you get a  perfect town, and how do you know? Also, what does the fountain and well do?



Not sure about requirements for perfect town. But you should be able to check by talking to Isabelle in the Town Hall (possibly only from the front desk side) after playing for a couple of days.

Fountain and well are just decorations. Pretty sure there's nothing secret to them. but Public works will help you get a perfect town score somehow!



StiX said:


> When my gate is open, can anyone from my friend list come in? or only the "best friends"?  Thank you



Pretty sure you can choose. But you have to register Best Friends first - which I think can only be done while someone is visiting. 



Gingersnap said:


> can fruit grow back on trees



Yes.


----------



## StiX

Jinglefruit said:


> Pretty sure you can choose. But you have to register Best Friends first - which I think can only be done while someone is visiting.



Thanks! Just wondering because I've added a lot of random people, I don't mind that, but I just want to be careful when I'm playing with friends that I'm sure that i'm safe for a random person I added and heshe turns out to be a jerk.


----------



## Jinglefruit

StiX said:


> Thanks! Just wondering because I've added a lot of random people, I don't mind that, but I just want to be careful when I'm playing with friends that I'm sure that i'm safe for a random person I added and heshe turns out to be a jerk.



Yeah, I'm the same. I only really know about half my FC list. But when I went to get my TPC checked by Porter and I thought I'd see who had their gates open out of interest and no one did anyway, so I don't think it's too much of a risk with randomers coming over.


----------



## Chris

Hi, *quick question*-

I just started playing and noticed a different colour (gold-ish) peach on one of my trees. In the pocket it's listed as "perfect peach". What is it's purpose? If planted will it grow more perfect fruit or just regular-coloured fruit?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Tina said:


> Hi, *quick question*-
> 
> I just started playing and noticed a different colour (gold-ish) peach on one of my trees. In the pocket it's listed as "perfect peach". What is it's purpose? If planted will it grow more perfect fruit or just regular-coloured fruit?



You get more money from it then you would a regular peach. And if you plant it and grow them a lot, you can sell them at a friends house for 3,000 bells


----------



## Chris

Loviechu said:


> You get more money from it then you would a regular peach. And if you plant it and grow them a lot, you can sell them at a friends house for 3,000 bells



Thank you for a quick response~!

So planting it would probably be more beneficial than selling?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes, planting is WAY more beneficial than selling right now


----------



## WeiMoote

I just bought some hibiscus bushes from my island. Was it a wise idea to plant one so close to the cliff? I know they're inexpensive, and I can always grind medals for more...


----------



## Superpenguin

How do you avoid Kapp'n's singing when going to the island alone?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Superpenguin said:


> How do you avoid Kapp'n's singing when going to the island alone?



Tap on the touch screen and he'll stop singing.


----------



## Octavia

Clicking on the A button repeatedly also does the trick.


----------



## Martin

If I download Animal Crossing on the eShop and make a save file (obviously), will the game and save file transfer to another 3DS when I do a System Transfer?


----------



## Wish

Martin said:


> If I download Animal Crossing on the eShop and make a save file (obviously), will the game and save file transfer to another 3DS when I do a System Transfer?



You will have to redownload the game and I THINK the data is lost unless you back it up


----------



## Martin

Wish said:


> You will have to redownload the game and I THINK the data is lost unless you back it up



Won't the game (along with the other Ambassador games) transfer through the System Transfer process? And the save is on the SD card, right? That'd be transferred through my PC?


----------



## Wish

Martin said:


> Won't the game (along with the other Ambassador games) transfer through the System Transfer process? And the save is on the SD card, right? That'd be transferred through my PC?



yes, all the games are transferred but you have to redownload them

not sure, I did a system transfer before I sold my old 3DS and I lost my save data but I didn't know what I was doing


----------



## Martin

Wish said:


> yes, all the games are transferred but you have to redownload them
> 
> not sure, I did a system transfer before I sold my old 3DS and I lost my save data but I didn't know what I was doing



Ohh, alright. But I will be able to redownload them, so I would still have Animal Crossing, right? (Sorry for asking so much!)


----------



## Wish

Martin said:


> Ohh, alright. But I will be able to redownload them, so I would still have Animal Crossing, right? (Sorry for asking so much!)



yep


----------



## Punchyleaf

My save was just fine when I did a transfer with my digital version of Fire Emblem.  don't see why it would be different with animal crossing


----------



## SFFRulesOK

I have the basic roof that comes with the house; it's yellow. If I buy another roof style from Nook, will it keep the color and just change the pattern/texture? I'm kind of afraid to change it right now - he has the perfect look, but it's an ugly brown color


----------



## Mint

No, it will change colour to the brown roof. :c


----------



## Fame

okay so i got the game today and isabelle is just telling me to rest. what do i need to do to start getting the approval rating thing?


----------



## Octavia

You need to wait until tomorrow to "officially" start the approval rating process. You can raise it a bit by helping out villagers, watering flowers and going to re-tail to dispose of trash until then.


----------



## SodaDog

Where do i get bushes from? I want the blue and pink hydregea bushes in my town and i need like 50 of blue and 50 of pink.


----------



## WeiMoote

SodaDog said:


> Where do i get bushes from? I want the blue and pink hydregea bushes in my town and i need like 50 of blue and 50 of pink.



I think you need to wait until Leif opens up shop, and even then, it's random.


----------



## Mint

SodaDog said:


> Where do i get bushes from? I want the blue and pink hydregea bushes in my town and i need like 50 of blue and 50 of pink.



You have to wait until Leif's store combines with Nooklings.


----------



## WeiMoote

Until then, the only bushes you can get are at the island when they sell them.


----------



## SodaDog

do you plant them like normal bushes?


----------



## NanoStar

(Sorry if this has been asked but...)

How in the world do I tan in New Leaf?!

I've been standing on the island for a good two hours and I've haven't got in any kind tan what so ever. Am I doing something wrong or is it impossible to tan on the island?(its summer all year long their)

Anyone know whats up?


----------



## Wish

are you wearing a hat?


----------



## NanoStar

Wish said:


> are you wearing a hat?


No, just a designed Tee shirt


----------



## Wish

I think it appears after you save idk


----------



## Nooblord

Doesn't tanning start in July?

And how big does your house have to be in order to renovate it to the special themes, like zen and modern?


----------



## NanoStar

Nooblord said:


> Doesn't tanning start in July?
> 
> And how big does your house have to be in order to renovate it to the special themes, like zen and modern?



Since The island is summer all year long you can tan their all year round(so I've been told )

I believe you have to pay off your house entirely in order to get themes.


----------



## Sakura0901

I know this seems like a really stupid question buy can you uploads photos online straight from your 3DS or do you have to insert your SD card into the computer and upload them from there? >.<''


----------



## Mint

Nooblord said:


> And how big does your house have to be in order to renovate it to the special themes, like zen and modern?



Build the upstairs and the two side rooms.


----------



## Wish

Sakura0901 said:


> I know this seems like a really stupid question buy can you uploads photos online straight from your 3DS or do you have to insert your SD card into the computer and upload them from there? >.<''



go on the mobile internet browser


----------



## Nooblord

If you get the rich town ordinance, does the price of Tom Nook's loans stay the same, or do they increase?


----------



## Fox

Sakura0901 said:


> I know this seems like a really stupid question buy can you uploads photos online straight from your 3DS or do you have to insert your SD card into the computer and upload them from there? >.<''



http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/#section02wrap


----------



## Punchyleaf

Mortgage and turnips aren't affected by rich town law


----------



## Nooblord

Loviechu said:


> Mortgage and turnips aren't affected by rich town law



Yessss. So everything you sell is doubled but the mortgage stays the same? I'm so going for that ordinance.


----------



## Isabella

Can you remove people from your best friend list? If so, how?


----------



## Mint

Isabella said:


> Can you remove people from your best friend list? If so, how?



While in BF chat, click on the little blue/pink card beside their name to view their id card. At the bottom of the card, there is an option to delete them.


----------



## Isabella

Mint said:


> While in BF chat, click on the little blue/pink card beside their name to view their id card. At the bottom of the card, there is an option to delete them.



Wow..I'm blind lol. It was right there the whole time. Thank you xD


----------



## Martin

Does anyone have pictures of a wide selection of shoes, particularly the black pumps? I'd just like to see some sort of distinguishable difference beyond colour.


----------



## spot0127

I finally got the island to unlock tonight. Spent most of the evening catching fish and beetles. Went to retail and cashed them in. When my bell amount reached $100,000' she said I reached my bell limit and she put the rest she owed me in my poocket. 

Why do I have a limit on how many bells I can have? My pockets were not full at the time. I have seen people with $400,000 in their account. What gives?


----------



## pocky

@spot: You can only hold 99,999 cash. The rest will go in your pockets and will become usable when you visit a shop, but it will take up pocket space that can be utilized for carrying items. I don't really know _why_ this is the case, but I know that it has been like that for other games also. Unfortunately, I don't know if you can expand the amount of bells that you can carry. However, I do know that you can deposit the rest of it in your bank (there is an ATM machine at the post office.)

*A now a question for everyone else:* Has anyone been able to kick any villagers out of their town? I love my town, got peaches, a very nice map layout and I've also been putting a lot of effort into expanding my house and building public projects. However, I hate almost all of my villagers... T__T For the past few days I have been smacking the ones that I dislike with nets, but so far nobody has moved out. I'm afraid that my village will be full soon and that I'll be stuck with a bunch of villagers that are not only ugly, but also boring... T__T


----------



## oath2order

pocky said:


> @spot: You can only hold 99,999 cash. The rest will go in your pockets and will become usable when you visit a shop, but it will take up pocket space that can be utilized for carrying items. I don't really know _why_ this is the case, but I know that it has been like that for other games also. Unfortunately, I don't know if you can expand the amount of bells that you can carry. However, I do know that you can deposit the rest of it in your bank (there is an ATM machine at the post office.)
> 
> *A now a question for everyone else:* Has anyone been able to kick any villagers out of their town? I love my town, got peaches, a very nice map layout and I've also been putting a lot of effort into expanding my house and building public projects. However, I hate almost all of my villagers... T__T For the past few days I have been smacking the ones that I dislike with nets, but so far nobody has moved out. I'm afraid that my village will be full soon and that I'll be stuck with a bunch of villagers that are not only ugly, but also boring... T__T



No. You *cannot* kick people out. They'll move eventually.


----------



## pocky

oath2order said:


> No. You *cannot* kick people out. They'll move eventually.


I think that I misworded my question. What I meant to say was: Is there any way to encourage villagers into moving out? Will ignoring them/pushing them around/being mean to them make them most likely to leave? Or is it just one of those random things that you can't really encourage?


----------



## oath2order

pocky said:


> I think that I misworded my question. What I meant to say was: Is there any way to encourage villagers into moving out? Will ignoring them/pushing them around/being mean to them make them most likely to leave? Or is it just one of those random things that you can't really encourage?



They'll move eventually. Nothing you do can affect this.


----------



## DJStarstryker

If your villager wants to move and asks for your advice, you can tell them that you think it's a good idea and it'll further cement it. But until they get to that point, no. It's kinda random. Ignoring them by never talking to them might make the chances higher, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Chris

Loviechu said:


> Yes, planting is WAY more beneficial than selling right now



Okay, thank you again! 

[size=-2]I realise this is a bit of a delayed response from a few pages back, but I've only just seen it. ^^;[/size]


----------



## Dae

I have a question,

why isn't this thread sticky'd yet

Do the things in your basket on the dock stay until you take them out? Even after you shut the game off and come back to it?


----------



## Peoki

Raggamash said:


> I have a question,
> 
> why isn't this thread sticky'd yet
> 
> Do the things in your basket on the dock stay until you take them out? Even after you shut the game off and come back to it?



Yep, that's how the basket works. I've left my goods in the basket for more than a couple days and came back with everything still there.


----------



## Joey

pocky said:


> I think that I misworded my question. What I meant to say was: Is there any way to encourage villagers into moving out? Will ignoring them/pushing them around/being mean to them make them most likely to leave? Or is it just one of those random things that you can't really encourage?



I'm sure somebody posted here before saying that you have to be nice to them for a while and make friends and then they will suggest to move out after a while. I'm not sure if this is true but I read that somewhere else.


----------



## Cam

My approval rating is peaked at 53%...
I've spoken to all the villagers, watered all the plants, changed my flag and tune, upgraded my house and paid off the loan, what next?!

I've misplaced my fishing road so can't fish for rubbish, not that I ever got any anyway, it was always fish.

Help please!!!


----------



## Zen

Cam said:


> My approval rating is peaked at 53%...
> I've spoken to all the villagers, watered all the plants, changed my flag and tune, upgraded my house and paid off the loan, what next?!
> 
> I've misplaced my fishing road so can't fish for rubbish, not that I ever got any anyway, it was always fish.
> 
> Help please!!!



Keep fishing for trash. Put something up for sale at re-tail. Talk to shizue/Isabelle for advice.


----------



## Cam

Can't fish for trash cause my fishing rod has gone 

Will put something up in retail though. I thought it meant just sell something to Reese


----------



## Lisha

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I can't wait to play. I'm talking to Rover now. ; u;


----------



## anne_713

Maybe I just haven't gotten that far yet but how do you fish on the island if you can't bring your pole?


----------



## Birdy

Cam said:


> My approval rating is peaked at 53%...
> I've spoken to all the villagers, watered all the plants, changed my flag and tune, upgraded my house and paid off the loan, what next?!
> 
> I've misplaced my fishing road so can't fish for rubbish, not that I ever got any anyway, it was always fish.
> 
> Help please!!!



Cant you just spam talk to your villagers? Since you get 3 points for that each time? So if youve got the max from doing everything else, cant you just talk to your villagers till you get 100%?


----------



## Winona

How to get the qr-code machine?


----------



## Cam

On 88% now. Spoke to a few villagers who eventually (after spamming A) gave me some requests.

Now they just moan that they've seen me too much today. lol.


----------



## Lotus

How can I get slingshot?


----------



## maarowak

You can get it from Timmy/Tommy after their store has upgraded once!


----------



## Winona

Can anyone answer my question please?
When will I be able to use the QR-code machine in order to share and collect patterns? I really want to use that feature but there is no machine in sight and it's day 2 already.


----------



## Mint

Winona said:


> Can anyone answer my question please?
> When will I be able to use the QR-code machine in order to share and collect patterns? I really want to use that feature but there is no machine in sight and it's day 2 already.



You need to keep talking to Sable to unlock it. I think it takes around a week.


----------



## laceydearie

Cyrus woke up yesterday - and allowed me to remake items. This morning I talked to him about a fossil and opened my gates a few minutes later. Is he asleep when gates are open?


----------



## Mint

laceydearie said:


> Cyrus woke up yesterday - and allowed me to remake items. This morning I talked to him about a fossil and opened my gates a few minutes later. Is he asleep when gates are open?



Yes, he sleeps when the gates are open.


----------



## Lanaidra

Rocket moved into my town.  I talked to him and he offered me a shirt.  The two options were 1) Take the shirt and 2) this seems suspicious... I was curious so I took the shirt.  He laughed and said it was easier than expected.

What on earth is going on? Is there a clothing robbery in the game now?  Am I an accomplice?


----------



## Martin

Lanaidra said:


> Rocket moved into my town.  I talked to him and he offered me a shirt.  The two options were 1) Take the shirt and 2) this seems suspicious... I was curious so I took the shirt.  He laughed and said it was easier than expected.
> 
> What on earth is going on? Is there a clothing robbery in the game now?  Am I an accomplice?



Hahaha, I think they were just trying to make it a joke like he damaged the shirt or something and just wanted to pawn it off on someone else.


----------



## Dreamer

Do flowers now hybreed/pop up throughout the day? Or do villagers plant them? I swear I've come across several flowers that mysteriously appeared while playing. Violets, being one.


----------



## Superpenguin

Dreamer said:


> Do flowers now hybreed/pop up throughout the day? Or do villagers plant them? I swear I've come across several flowers that mysteriously appeared while playing. Violets, being one.



Villagers plant them.


----------



## Dreamer

Superpenguin said:


> Villagers plant them.



Gotcha. Thanks. 

It was weirding me out. You know, going to do some innocent shoppin' and coming back to see A TULIP I KNOW WASN'T THERE BEFORE. I know my flowers. *glares*


----------



## Superpenguin

Dreamer said:


> Gotcha. Thanks.
> 
> It was weirding me out. You know, going to do some innocent shoppin' and coming back to see A TULIP I KNOW WASN'T THERE BEFORE. I know my flowers. *glares*



Haha, I actually caught Mitzi planting a tulip today. She did the whole pose that human characters make when they go to the pocket menu.


----------



## seanman1224

How many animals are allowed in your town at once? I have 8 animals living here.
And is it possible to remove one from your town?


----------



## Dizzard

In Re-tail, can animal villagers buy your items without you being there? Or do you have to talk to them when they go over to the item?

I'm just wondering if there's a chance I'll wake up one day and Reese will tell me so and so came and bought the item?


----------



## Superpenguin

10 + a camper

You can't remove them intentionally.


----------



## Dreamer

Superpenguin said:


> Haha, I actually caught Mitzi planting a tulip today. She did the whole pose that human characters make when they go to the pocket menu.



Awww! I gotta see that!
I love it when they shake trees. :3



seanman1224 said:


> How many animals are allowed in your town at once? I have 8 animals living here.
> And is it possible to remove one from your town?



I thought it was 11...rumored 12? I believe one has to move in from the campsite or a friend's town. 

You have to wait for a villager to move on their own.


----------



## seanman1224

Ok, thank you!


----------



## aikatears

Dreamer said:


> Awww! I gotta see that!
> I love it when they shake trees. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was 11...rumored 12? I believe one has to move in from the campsite or a friend's town.
> 
> You have to wait for a villager to move on their own.



10 villagers, 10th can be from the campsite.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

When do you get the QR Code Sewing Machine?


----------



## Mint

mlnintendo97 said:


> When do you get the QR Code Sewing Machine?



Keep talking to Sable and befriend her. I think it takes a week.


----------



## seanman1224

When you guys a villager can come from the campsite, what do you mean?


----------



## Jinglefruit

seanman1224 said:


> When you guys a villager can come from the campsite, what do you mean?



Once you have built the Campsite in your town random villagers will come and visit. Sometimes they will challenge you to a game and if you win they'll move into your town within the next week. So we get a little bit of choice over who moves in now.

The 10th villager can also move into your town from a town you have recently visited.


----------



## seanman1224

Ok thank you


----------



## Kepora

The first thing that needs to happen is nookling junction needs to upgrade to T&T mart. To do that you must spend at least 12,000 bells over time and a week or ten days must pass since creating the town. Then a garden store will open next door. So now that T&T mart is open, kicks shoe store can open. But first you must have spent 8,000 bells at the able sisters. Now that T&T mart and kicks is open, keep shopping at the able sisters and kicks, and shampoodle will open shortly. Unfortunately I don't know how much time must pass, or money you must spend at the shops till shampoodle opens, but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## pocky

*@Kepora:* Shampoodle will open seven days after kicks has been open -as long as you have spent 10k at Kicks/Able Sisters 

*Now to ask a question: * How do I get houses to show up in the Happy Home Showcase? Digby doesn't really explain what I have to do and neither does the Prima guide. I've also checked an online Animal Crossing wiki and it just says: "Each of these houses belong to a player the current player has visited using StreetPass."

I have visited other players... and they have visited me... but no houses have shown up at HHC. What exactly do I need to do? Do I need to go into the HHC with them? If I visit somebody's Dream House will their house be added to the HHC? Or is it only houses that I visit outside of the Dream World?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Streetpass. Your 3ds has to be on sleep mode and you pass by a person with a 3ds and also has their system on standby. It has nothing to do with you visiting someone over wifi


----------



## Zoella

My character has just gotten a tan. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## pocky

Zoella said:


> My character has just gotten a tan. How do I get rid of it?



The tan disappears a bit every day depending on which level tan your character has. Just make sure that you avoid going out when its sunny OR carry an umbrella with you if you can 



Loviechu said:


> Streetpass. Your 3ds has to be on sleep mode and you pass by a person with a 3ds and also has their system on standby. It has nothing to do with you visiting someone over wifi



Oohhh. I feel stupid now for misreading :C Sad that it is a Street Pass thing... I live in a small town so I'll be lucky if I get anything off StreetPass


----------



## Sir.Sims

Hm, I hope sb. can answer my two questions:

1. My character left his house today and he immediately looked kinda desperate, started to move in a weird way and bubbles/water waterdrops appeared around him.... hm, the exact animation is hard to describe actually. I have no idea what that means. Who knows that?

2. The time of day in the game is kind of messed up. I mean it gets dark too early in the game (about 2-3 hours early)... So that means the sun is still shining in real life, but in my town it is already night time... that really bugs me to be fully honest. I always thought they kept the season specific day of time in mind while developing the game. This problem is the same for everybody else, right? Is there *ANYTHING* one can do about it?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Sir.Sims said:


> Hm, I hope sb. can answer my two questions:
> 
> 1. My character left his house today and he immediately looked kinda desperate, started to move in a weird way and bubbles/water waterdrops appeared around him.... hm, the exact animation is hard to describe actually. I have no idea what that means. Who knows that?
> 
> 2. The time of day in the game is kind of messed up. I mean it gets dark too early in the game (about 2-3 hours early)... So that means the sun is still shining in real life, but in my town it is already night time... that really bugs me to be fully honest. I always thought they kept the season specific day of time in mind while developing the game. This problem is the same for everybody else, right? Is there *ANYTHING* one can do about it?



I believe I can answer both of your questions:

1. From your description, I think it's your character acting tired. I actually think I saw this feature on one of the trailers...it was a short view of a player yawning. But yeah...I'm almost positive that's what it is. I'm not sure what causes it, whether it be playing late at night or whatever else.

2. Unfortunately, from what I know, these times are pre-set...there's nothing you can really do about them. It gets lighter at around 5 or 6 AM and gets darker at around 7 PM (if I'm correct).


----------



## Sir.Sims

MarineStorm said:


> I believe I can answer both of your questions:
> 
> 1. From your description, I think it's your character acting tired. I actually think I saw this feature on one of the trailers...it was a short view of a player yawning. But yeah...I'm almost positive that's what it is. I'm not sure what causes it, whether it be playing late at night or whatever else.
> 
> 2. Unfortunately, from what I know, these times are pre-set...there's nothing you can really do about them. It gets lighter at around 5 or 6 AM and gets darker at around 7 PM (if I'm correct).



Okay! Thank you very much, MarineStorm.
It really sucks, that you can not do anything about the wrong in game sunset/sunrise, a difference of about 2 hours compared to the real life is huge! -.-


----------



## McMuffinburger

does anyone know how long it takes for fruit to grow back on trees


----------



## Sir.Sims

McMuffinburger said:


> does anyone know how long it takes for fruit to grow back on trees



Yeah, it takes 3 days for them to grow back. They should be there again on the *4th day*...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

If you haven't played your game for a long time, your character will yawn and you'll get BedHead.
Playing late at night can cause your character to yawn as well.

I know because one day I didn't play all morning and at Midnight when I couldn't sleep I turned my game on.
As soon as it turn 3am, my character yawned!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Does the list of towns with gates open refresh itself, or do you have to query it again?


----------



## Campy

What do you need to do to start on your development permit/approval rating? Isabelle's done with the advice, and keeps telling me to take the rest of the day off because moving is tiring. But I'm still full of energy! What do?


----------



## Superpenguin

Campy said:


> What do you need to do to start on your development permit/approval rating? Isabelle's done with the advice, and keeps telling me to take the rest of the day off because moving is tiring. But I'm still full of energy! What do?



You have to wait until tomorrow. Go socialize, wifi, plan out your town, fishing, bug catching(The Bug-Off should be today), just do whatever!


----------



## Wish

KarlaKGB said:


> Does the list of towns with gates open refresh itself, or do you have to query it again?



they refresh


----------



## Campy

Superpenguin said:


> You have to wait until tomorrow. Go socialize, wifi, plan out your town, fishing, bug catching(The Bug-Off should be today), just do whatever!


Ah, thanks for telling me! Yeah, plenty to do today, I'm sure I can keep myself entertained!


----------



## Hamusuta

Is there any way to change the colour of the town hall and train station?


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Hamusuta said:


> Is there any way to change the colour of the town hall and train station?



Unfortunately not. You can change the style of both, but the internal color will remain the same, and you can't change the original style to any other color. Possible styles are: Fairytale, Modern, or Japanese. You unlock the town hall remake options from Isabelle after getting a perfect town. To unlock the train station options, have other players visit you 100 times. I'm not sure who you talk to about it - Isabelle again?


----------



## Hamusuta

SFFRulesOK said:


> Unfortunately not. You can change the style of both, but the internal color will remain the same, and you can't change the original style to any other color. Possible styles are: Fairytale, Modern, or Japanese. You unlock the town hall remake options from Isabelle after getting a perfect town. To unlock the train station options, have other players visit you 100 times. I'm not sure who you talk to about it - Isabelle again?



Thanks


----------



## Katharine2000

didn't know where to put this, so I decided to share it here. I just caught 3 sharks in a row!!


----------



## Fox

Katharine2000 said:


> didn't know where to put this, so I decided to share it here. I just caught 3 sharks in a row!!



Congrats  Were they all different types? I've only got 3 different ones so far (inc Ocean Sunfish)


----------



## Katharine2000

Fox said:


> Congrats  Were they all different types? I've only got 3 different ones so far (inc Ocean Sunfish)



Oh wow! I got 2 hammerhead sharks and 1 saw shark! All 3 go for 28,000 bells at re-tail!


----------



## Hamusuta

If you do things that gets you up on the percentage before you even start the building thing, does the points count when you do do it?
Like i haven't started the building percentage thing yet, but i've donated a lot of things to the museum, will the points that i have earned count?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well I started off at 20% so I assume so


----------



## Katharine2000

I need help. I have done everything that Isabelle has told me to do to boost my percentage. I'm currently on 69% and I don't know what else to do to get to 100%. Do you think I should wait until tomorrow to try and boost it then? If so what would I do? I just want to start community projects already so if you could help me that would be great!


----------



## JKDOS

Katharine2000 said:


> I need help. I have done everything that Isabelle has told me to do to boost my percentage. I'm currently on 69% and I don't know what else to do to get to 100%. Do you think I should wait until tomorrow to try and boost it then? If so what would I do? I just want to start community projects already so if you could help me that would be great!



Water flowers, change flag, change tune. and don't stop talking to the villagers. It's easy. It can be done in one day if you know what you are doing. Also, "advice for Living here" doesn't need to be completed. 

Also, send out at least 5 or more letters to the villagers for extra points.


----------



## Katharine2000

traceguy said:


> Water flowers, change flag, change tune. and don't stop talking to the villagers. It's easy. It can be done in one day if you know what you are doing. Also, "advice for Living here" doesn't need to be completed.
> 
> Also, send out at least 5 or more letters to the villagers for extra points.



Okay! Thankyou! But when I water loads of flowers my percentage stays the same. And when I talk to villagers the same thing happens.:/ also I haven't tried sending letters to boost it so I'll try that now! Thanks again


----------



## Mint

Katharine2000 said:


> Okay! Thankyou! But when I water loads of flowers my percentage stays the same. And when I talk to villagers the same thing happens.:/ also I haven't tried sending letters to boost it so I'll try that now! Thanks again




Some of these only count once per day. You might have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Mint said:


> Some of these only count once per day. You might have to wait until tomorrow.



Have you put something up for sale at Re-Tail? I misunderstood the directions and thought I should sell directly to Reese, but in order to get points I had to use the "flea market" option. That plus selling trash I fished from the river and completing some villager requests pushed me from 90% to 100%.


----------



## BellGreen

How do you unlock the project for the 2nd floor of the museum? I want to get the Cafe and that's nearly the only requirement.


----------



## Mint

SFFRulesOK said:


> Have you put something up for sale at Re-Tail? I misunderstood the directions and thought I should sell directly to Reese, but in order to get points I had to use the "flea market" option. That plus selling trash I fished from the river and completing some villager requests pushed me from 90% to 100%.





Fishing out garbage is only one point, but it counts more than once per day. 
The rest are either once per day or once per villager.


----------



## Lin

I got my second floor today and paid off the loan, so Nook gave me the option to either expand my second floor or add another room. I chose to add another room... I can go back later to expand the top floor right? Or...is my second floor always going to be small now? (Hopefully they wouldn't design it that badly but I'm paranoid). ><


----------



## Superpenguin

Lin said:


> I got my second floor today and paid off the loan, so Nook gave me the option to either expand my second floor or add another room. I chose to add another room... I can go back later to expand the top floor right? Or...is my second floor always going to be small now? (Hopefully they wouldn't design it that badly but I'm paranoid). ><



You can choose to expand the top floor again, don't worry.


----------



## Lin

Superpenguin said:


> You can choose to expand the top floor again, don't worry.



Ok thanks for the quick reply. ; - ;I'm so paranoid about little things. -deep breaths-


----------



## BellGreen

Is there any place, besides Redd's, where you can get a real painting? If so, where? I really need only one, for the Museum 2nd Floor (I haven't been through the 14 days, but I want to prepare.). Then I can get the Cafe and so on and so on.


----------



## katie.

Can you wave to your villagers?


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Is there any place, besides Redd's, where you can get a real painting? If so, where? I really need only one, for the Museum 2nd Floor (I haven't been through the 14 days, but I want to prepare.). Then I can get the Cafe and so on and so on.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...f-spoilers!)&p=1365880&viewfull=1#post1365880


----------



## Mays

Some questions:

Can you sell the balloon items that you get from the floating presents?
Do the mosquito bites and bee stings do anything other than change the way you look for a while?
When can you change the town to a night owl? I mostly play at night and I need to buy/sell things.
When does the weather change? I'm interested in seeing the rain for some reason xD


----------



## Fox

Mays said:


> Some questions:
> 
> Can you sell the balloon items that you get from the floating presents?
> Do the mosquito bites and bee stings do anything other than change the way you look for a while?
> When can you change the town to a night owl? I mostly play at night and I need to buy/sell things.
> When does the weather change? I'm interested in seeing the rain for some reason xD



1) Unsure
2) That's all they do
3) Once you've gotten 100% approval rating, and you get the development permit
4) It's randomised but rain is quite rare, haha.

Edit: You could always try selling a Balloon item and then when Reese/Timmy/Tommy asks if you definitely want to sell it, just decline. I haven't tried selling any of my own but I assume you can sell them as its just a themed furniture set.


----------



## Mays

Fox said:


> 1) Unsure
> 2) That's all they do
> 3) Once you've gotten 100% approval rating, and you get the development permit
> 4) It's randomised but rain is quite rare, haha.
> 
> Edit: You could always try selling a Balloon item and then when Reese/Timmy/Tommy asks if you definitely want to sell it, just decline. I haven't tried selling any of my own but I assume you can sell them as its just a themed furniture set.



Ahh! Thanks a lot!

Last one I just thought, when do the X digging spots show back up?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Mays said:


> Ahh! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Last one I just thought, when do the X digging spots show back up?



Daily.


----------



## Superpenguin

Fox said:


> 1) Unsure
> 2) That's all they do
> 3) Once you've gotten 100% approval rating, and you get the development permit
> 4) It's randomised but rain is quite rare, haha.
> 
> Edit: You could always try selling a Balloon item and then when Reese/Timmy/Tommy asks if you definitely want to sell it, just decline. I haven't tried selling any of my own but I assume you can sell them as its just a themed furniture set.


Balloon furniture can be sold.


----------



## Gera

The grass in the island can deteriorate like in the one in our towns?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Isabelle assigns each task after you say you want to know your precentage.
Keep sitting in the chair until she gives you them all.

You need to complete "Advice on How to Live Here" to get a watering can tool in the beginning of the game.
I haven't seen a Watering Can in the game otherwise yet.


----------



## Lin

Someone said that you can't remove a villager intentionally... does that mean that there's nothing I can do to influence one to? :c Because a villager is living right where I want to build my police station...


----------



## Eirrinn

Fox said:


> 4) It's randomised but rain is quite rare, haha.



Rain is rare? it rains all the time in my town lol


----------



## ACking

How do I get to my catalog? Sorry if its been asked


----------



## moonbox

Sorry if this has been asked already, but this thread is pretty extensive.
How do the villagers talk to one another? I loved eavesdropping on their conversations! Now, they run into each other and nothing happens. Only once did I catch a conversation between the two. Is it random?


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's random and rarer :<


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Upgrade Nooklings Juction to T&T Mart than a Catalog Machine (red machine) will be inside it.

I have walked into a place and come back to a village or two being depressed a couple times.
Their talks seem to be extremely rare now.

As for Rain being Rare or not (previously stated by two players), I think it has to do with where in the world you live.
Certain places have less rain than others and so that might be reflected in the game.


----------



## pocky

I live in Texas and it rarely rains where I live. Yet it has already rained 3 times in my game so I don't think that it has to do much with where the player lives.


----------



## drifloon

To be fair, in my part of Texas it's been really odd in that it's been raining nearly every day this week, irl that is. In game I only had it rain once. Gyroids all overrrrrr. Maybe it's randomized like the map? :x


----------



## pocky

I see, maybe it counts Texas as a whole and not individual cities? Or maybe it is just random?


----------



## Nigel

Games aren't localized to states.


----------



## Mays

Just got rain now! Thanks


----------



## Ziggle5

What are the differences between girls and boys?

I know they have some different faces.

I've heard some dialogues different. Obviously it determines whether they call you he or she, but I've also heard it changes some other stuff? What are the changes?

I've also heard run styles are different too, but they mostly depend on clothes, but with unisex clothes you run in your genders style. What do the differences look like? I've heard they're pretty similar and tried to find them in a video but I haven't noticed any difference? Are there any videos that clearly show it?

I've also heard it affects something to do with Katrina and clothes?


Are these things true and are there any other differences?


----------



## Katharine2000

I've got an important question so if you could answer it quickly that would be great I'm thinking of time travelling to tomorrow, so I can get my mayorship and the island. But if I do it will It affect my game? And what would happen if I turned back the clock back to today??


----------



## Bones

Katharine2000 said:


> I've got an important question so if you could answer it quickly that would be great I'm thinking of time travelling to tomorrow, so I can get my mayorship and the island. But if I do it will It affect my game? And what would happen if I turned back the clock back to today??



The only major downside to minor time traveling (i.e. skipping ahead a day or two) is weeds/wilting flowers, but this can be easily remedied with the Beautiful Town ordinance. Can't really say the same for major time traveling, though. 

As for going backwards - to my understanding, it removes any progress you've made during that time. Kind of like going back and pressing the delete button and starting that day all over again. I can't really say whether or not it would majorly screw up your game, so I'd advise against it unless you simply stopped playing for a few days and wanted to go back and make up what you missed, or somethin'.


----------



## Katharine2000

Bones said:


> The only major downside to minor time traveling (i.e. skipping ahead a day or two) is weeds/wilting flowers, but this can be easily remedied with the Beautiful Town ordinance. Can't really say the same for major time traveling, though.
> 
> As for going backwards - to my understanding, it removes any progress you've made during that time. Kind of like going back and pressing the delete button and starting that day all over again. I can't really say whether or not it would majorly screw up your game, so I'd advise against it unless you simply stopped playing for a few days and wanted to go back and make up what you missed, or somethin'.



Ahh okay. I think i'll just wait until tomorrow, sounds like the best thing to do. Thanks!!


----------



## kaitlincrossing

okay so, can you have multiple towns on one game card?


----------



## DJStarstryker

kaitlincrossing said:


> okay so, can you have multiple towns on one game card?



Only 1.


----------



## Envy

Does anybody know exactly what day of talking to Sable we unlock the QR machine? I'm at day eight and still nothing.


----------



## Paint

How many wetsuit designs are there? And is there a guide with pictures of them?


----------



## Fox

Paint said:


> How many wetsuit designs are there? And is there a guide with pictures of them?



"Blue swim suit - 40 medals
Red swim suit - 40 medals
Orange swim suit - 40 medals 
Black swim suit - 40 medals
White swim suit - 40 medals
Pink swim suit - 40 medals
Green swim suit - 40 medals
Striped swim suit - 40 medals"

Source: Bidoofcrossing's tumblr.


----------



## Zen

Envy said:


> Does anybody know exactly what day of talking to Sable we unlock the QR machine? I'm at day eight and still nothing.



Keep talking. Must be consecutive. If nothing else, she likes it when you buy things in the shop.


----------



## maarowak

Selling items to Leila does something?


----------



## Gizmodo

When going to someones town.. do you pick up one of their villagers, just as happened in Wild world (if you have less than the maximum amount)


----------



## Jackk

Does anyone know if the credit cards back??


----------



## Superpenguin

They aren't.


----------



## Officer Berri

Does hanging a fake painting in your house effect your HHA score in a negative way?

Pashmina sold me a fake painting and I want to know if I can hang it up or just toss it.


----------



## BellGreen

How do you get the Dream Mansion? I know you have to connect to the internet at least once, and one public works project should be complete.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Where is the catalog and when can I get it?


----------



## Mothership

Upgrade the Nooklings store once and then there will be a machine in the store that you use to see your catalog.


----------



## thegilby

Will there always be a different special visitor (sahara, katrina, pascal, etc.) every day?  If not, how often do people feel like they appear?


----------



## Mays

How do you do 'waterfall fishing'?


----------



## Nooblord

If you demolish a community project do you have to wait a day to start a new one?


----------



## ChaosKitten

Nooblord said:


> If you demolish a community project do you have to wait a day to start a new one?



Yes, it takes a day to cancel or demolish a project. ):


----------



## Rosalie1991

The house expansion dont work for today, have anybody a clue why? I paid off my house yesterday and today theres no change. . No bigger room nothing. :/


----------



## fanny101

Why do I keep tripping?  And is there a way to stop it?


----------



## Dreamer

Rosalie1991 said:


> The house expansion dont work for today, have anybody a clue why? I paid off my house yesterday and today theres no change. . No bigger room nothing. :/



Did you talk to Nook about expanding? You have to talk to him after paying it off. Also, you can't expand your house if you bought exterior changes and vice versa.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Oh thank u Dreamer!!  i was scared that this is a bug or something


----------



## Monkeido

Is there any way to change/get rid of a nickname a villager is calling you?


----------



## Mays

At what time do digging spots re-appear, and at what time do trees become available to shake again?

Also, when does the next "chapter" get triggered? ie: When you first get your house done. What time is that? Midnight?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Monkeh said:


> Is there any way to change/get rid of a nickname a villager is calling you?



If you complain about that villager at the town hall (to Isabelle), it will reset that villager's catchphrases, nicknames, etc to what they were originally. That should get rid of it. If the nickname caught on where other villagers are calling you that too, you'll probably also have to reset the others as well. 



Mays said:


> At what time do digging spots re-appear, and at what time do trees become available to shake again?
> 
> Also, when does the next "chapter" get triggered? ie: When you first get your house done. What time is that? Midnight?



No, not until 6am of the next day.



fanny101 said:


> Why do I keep tripping?  And is there a way to stop it?



It means your character has bad luck. If Katrina is in your town, you can change your luck by wearing whatever item she says is good luck. Otherwise you can try randomly changing what you're wearing to something else and it might fix it.


----------



## Monkeido

DJStarstryker said:


> If you complain about that villager at the town hall (to Isabelle), it will reset that villager's catchphrases, nicknames, etc to what they were originally. That should get rid of it. If the nickname caught on where other villagers are calling you that too, you'll probably also have to reset the others as well.



Sadly, I've already tried that and it doesn't work..  (even tried all 3 options, even though the other 2 are for clothing/letters).


----------



## Ethereal

Sorry if this has been asked, if anyone willing to answer me that'd be great! Will traveling to another time zone (ex US - EU) affect  weeds in my town?


----------



## Zen

Mays said:


> How do you do 'waterfall fishing'?



Stand near the waterfall and throw your fishing line over the waterfall down into the ocean.



Ethereal said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, if anyone willing to answer me that'd be great! Will traveling to another time zone (ex US - EU) affect  weeds in my town?



Not if you don't change the clock manually.


----------



## ACking

MDofDarkheart said:


> Upgrade Nooklings Juction to T&T Mart than a Catalog Machine (red machine) will be inside it.
> 
> I have walked into a place and come back to a village or two being depressed a couple times.
> Their talks seem to be extremely rare now.
> 
> As for Rain being Rare or not (previously stated by two players), I think it has to do with where in the world you live.
> Certain places have less rain than others and so that might be reflected in the game.


Thank you!


----------



## Corduroy

How do you get the island? I've only been able to appreciate it through other peoples' towns, and I want one of my own.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Corduroy said:


> How do you get the island? I've only been able to appreciate it through other peoples' towns, and I want one of my own.



Pay off your 39k loan.


----------



## ACking

Do villagers put furniture in the flea market spaces at Re-Tail like they did on the first day with the basic furniture?


----------



## Sir.Sims

ACking said:


> Do villagers put furniture in the flea market spaces at Re-Tail like they did on the first day with the basic furniture?



Yes, sure! They will occasionally put their furniture in the flea market spaces. (But it can take a few days...)


----------



## ACking

Sir.Sims said:


> Yes, sure! They will occasionally put their furniture in the flea market spaces. (But it can take a few days...)



Thank you, I was just curious.


----------



## Corduroy

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Pay off your 39k loan.



Thanks for answering! I will pay it off tomorrow morning now that I have enough bells~

Also, how do you access Shampoodle?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Still waiting for Nooklings to upgrade to access catalog machine - Anyone know if picking up items during island tours (like the scavenger hunt tour) will get counted on your catalog? I've seen items I want during scavenger hunt tours, so if I can pick them up and catalog them, that will make getting particular items a little easier.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Since I've started my game on June 9th, I've had about 2 or so sunny days :> I love the rain, but I have yet to see any rainbows as the rain lasts literally all day.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Loviechu said:


> Since I've started my game on June 9th, I've had about 2 or so sunny days :> I love the rain, but I have yet to see any rainbows as the rain lasts literally all day.



It's interesting how random everyone's games are. I started my game on June 14th. Today is my first cloudy/rainy day.

June and the first half of July are considered the rainy season in Japan. Considering the game was developed in Japan, that's why there's so much rain in June.


----------



## Birdy

With the campsite, does the villager that you ask to move in take over the campsite space continuously? Or do they move into a separate plot, leaving the campsite vacant untill there is a low enough number of villagers to become occupied again?


----------



## Eirrinn

they move into a house I'm pretty sure


----------



## Birdy

Eirrinn said:


> they move into a house I'm pretty sure



So a house in a different area to the campsite? They dont just plop a house on the campsite?


----------



## seanman1224

They move into an area that they choose! They do not take the area of the campsite - the campsite is there forever in the same location unless you choose to demolish!


----------



## Bones

I'm fairly certain that I know the answer to my own question, but I just want to be sure - how exactly do you get Messy (otherwise known as Sloppy/Scruffy) series items from Re-Tail? I assume they just randomly sell it, or..?


----------



## Gingersnap

How do you get the Dream Suite?
I read that it's after 7 days of you being mayor and I'm currently up to 8 days and Isabelle hasn't fell asleep yet.


----------



## Cevan

So today is my 8th day of owning the game, and according to just about every New Leaf guide it says once you've been mayor for 7 days, Isabelle will be asleep in town hall, and talking to her unlocks the Dream Suite as a Public Works project. So far today, Isabelle still has not fallen asleep yet. When does she actually fall asleep?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bones said:


> I'm fairly certain that I know the answer to my own question, but I just want to be sure - how exactly do you get Messy (otherwise known as Sloppy/Scruffy) series items from Re-Tail? I assume they just randomly sell it, or..?



You have to wait until one of your villagers randomly puts those items up for sale in the Flea Market area of Re-Tail.


----------



## Officer Berri

Officer Berri said:


> Does hanging a fake painting in your house effect your HHA score in a negative way?
> 
> Pashmina sold me a fake painting and I want to know if I can hang it up or just toss it.



Just bumping this because nobody seems to have answered yet and I'm still curious!


----------



## Mays

Cevan said:


> So today is my 8th day of owning the game, and according to just about every New Leaf guide it says once you've been mayor for 7 days, Isabelle will be asleep in town hall, and talking to her unlocks the Dream Suite as a Public Works project. So far today, Isabelle still has not fallen asleep yet. When does she actually fall asleep?


You need to do other things to unlock it.

You need to:

Complete at least 1 public work project.
Male sure at least 1 week has passed since public works have been unlocked.
Access the game's online/internet features at least once.


----------



## Corduroy

So, I've just paid of the 39,000 bell loan.. What else do I need to do to get the island? Or do I just wait?


----------



## Katharine2000

Corduroy said:


> So, I've just paid of the 39,000 bell loan.. What else do I need to do to get the island? Or do I just wait?



Now you just wait for Tortimer to come and see you. Then after that you wait a day then the next day you should be able to go to the island.


----------



## Mays

Corduroy said:


> So, I've just paid of the 39,000 bell loan.. What else do I need to do to get the island? Or do I just wait?



When you loaded the game up, did Isabelle introduce you to the old Mayor? If she didn't, wait till tomorrow, he'll talk to you, go talk to him at the dock (on the wooden plank) and he'll say every day there will be a boat that'll be there and it'll pick you up. 

So it's this:
Paid off loan >tomorrow> Introduced to Mayor, and talk to him at beach >tomorrow> boat will be available each day to take you to the island


----------



## maarowak

maarowak said:


> Selling items to Leila does something?



Just bumping, no one answered yet. (it was on page 295)


----------



## Cevan

Cevan said:


> So today is my 8th day of owning the game, and according to just about every New Leaf guide it says once you've been mayor for 7 days, Isabelle will be asleep in town hall, and talking to her unlocks the Dream Suite as a Public Works project. So far today, Isabelle still has not fallen asleep yet. When does she actually fall asleep?



Just gonna bump this.


----------



## Bambi

Mays said:


> When you loaded the game up, did Isabelle introduce you to the old Mayor? If she didn't, wait till tomorrow, he'll talk to you, go talk to him at the dock (on the wooden plank) and he'll say every day there will be a boat that'll be there and it'll pick you up.
> 
> So it's this:
> Paid off loan >tomorrow> Introduced to Mayor, and talk to him at beach >tomorrow> boat will be available each day to take you to the island



I paid off my loan days ago. I still havn't been introduced to Tortimer OR had him at the docks :S Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Mays

Bambi said:


> I paid off my loan days ago. I still havn't been introduced to Tortimer OR had him at the docks :S Is there anything I can do?



The 39k loan?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cevan said:


> Just gonna bump this.



It's week after your first PWP is complete. Isabelle will be sleeping sometime after that.


----------



## Bambi

Mays said:


> The 39k loan?



The one that made me from a tent to a house. Maybe it's the next one I need to pay??


----------



## Mays

Bambi said:


> The one that made me from a tent to a house. Maybe it's the next one I need to pay??



It's when you upgrade your houses' size! You'll have to pay 39000 bells.

Day after you pay it off.


----------



## Bambi

Mays said:


> It's when you upgrade your houses' size! You'll have to pay 39000 bells.
> 
> Day after you pay it off.



Ohhh awesome! Thank you


----------



## Corduroy

Bambi said:


> The one that made me from a tent to a house. Maybe it's the next one I need to pay??



Yes, its the _next_ time you pay. The next payment is 39,000 bells.


----------



## BellGreen

Ziggle5 said:


> What are the differences between girls and boys?
> 
> I know they have some different faces.
> 
> I've heard some dialogues different. Obviously it determines whether they call you he or she, but I've also heard it changes some other stuff? What are the changes?
> 
> I've also heard run styles are different too, but they mostly depend on clothes, but with unisex clothes you run in your genders style. What do the differences look like? I've heard they're pretty similar and tried to find them in a video but I haven't noticed any difference? Are there any videos that clearly show it?
> 
> I've also heard it affects something to do with Katrina and clothes?
> 
> 
> Are these things true and are there any other differences?


I never seen any dialogue changes. Run styles, I did see though. The girl runs with her arms bent in a 100 degree angle or something, and the boy runs like any boy would. I don't think Katrina has to do with it, nor clothes. I only think Katrina affects how much times you trip....like me lol.


----------



## dexterminate88

Does anyone have a picture of all of the different wetsuits?


----------



## TiffaniMichele

My apologies if these have been answered (there are 300 pages I don't have time to look through!) but I have a couple questions..

When does the island get unlocked? When I go to the dock, there's nothing but an empty net. 
Where is the coffee shop? I miss Brewster! Do I have to buy it as Mayor?
And along with the coffee shop thing.. where is KK?! Does he still arrive on Saturday nights? And is he outside the train station like he was in the Game Cube game? 
Who is the guy sleeping in Re-Tail?! Is he working at night? (I'll probably check tonight but that's still a while away and I'm curious!)
How many animals can you get in your town? I think in WW it was 8.. is it still the same? 
And where can I get a wetsuit? Will The Abel Sisters eventually have one for sale? 

Again, sorry if these have already been answered! c:
And I'm sorry if they're easily answered questions. I just started playing today. ^.^


----------



## dexterminate88

After you pay off your first home loan (the 39,800 after the 10k deposit) the next day tortimer will be at the dock and he will tell you that the following day you can visit the island.

The coffee shop has to be built as a community project. I forget the requirements for unlocking it, sorry.

K.K will play at Club LOL as a DJ throughout the week and his classic tunes on saturday nights. Shrunk will be in your town and ask to sign a petition to open the club, then in a week it will open.

The guy sleeping is the guy who remakes the furniture items (changes patterns, colors, etc) After you spend a certain amount of bells there he will wake up.

10 but only if you build the campsite otherwise it is 9.

The wetsuit is obtained on the island. Able sisters will never sell a wetsuit.

Hope that helps


----------



## SamXX

Does burying a shovel for a day turn it into a gold shovel, like with previous games?

Just wondering, before I waste bells on buying another shovel to bury it, when it doesn't work.


----------



## Mint

SamXX said:


> Does burying a shovel for a day turn it into a gold shovel, like with previous games?



No, you need to buy 50 fertilizers from the last Nooklings expansion.


----------



## BellGreen

Cafe Requirements:
-2nd Floor of Museum
-50 donations to museum. 
-Money. Money. Money.
-I think maybe 7 days after getting 2nd floor, NOT unlocking.

2nd Floor Museum Requirements:
-20 donations, 1 to each category by minumum.
-I think 2 weeks since you started the game.
-Like I said, MONEY

There may be more requirements for both, but I know that those are some of them. I just wanted to help out people who need help


----------



## Mays

Is there any significance for when the sky looks different? It can look dark and cloudy during the day, so I'm wondering, does that mean rain is more likely?

Also, how long do flowers take to produce a hybrid? Had the same kind (obviously different colours) for a day now.


----------



## Biggles

I've been going to the island everyday for nearly a week now and still the wetsuit has not been for sale. Is there something more I need to do in order for it to be available for sale?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Biggles said:


> I've been going to the island everyday for nearly a week now and still the wetsuit has not been for sale. Is there something more I need to do in order for it to be available for sale?



Nope, it's random. I had a wetsuit and a club tortimer application the first day I had the island.


----------



## Superpenguin

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Nope, it's random. I had a wetsuit and a club tortimer application the first day I had the island.



Club Tortimer application is always there.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Hi, just wondering, as Mayor do you have to be at events and stuff like Tortimer did in CF/WW?


----------



## Superpenguin

Gemma said:


> Hi, just wondering, as Mayor do you have to be at events and stuff like Tortimer did in CF/WW?



No.


----------



## WeiMoote

To those that bought the game on Release Day in America...

Was your Isabelle sleeping today, to trigger Dream Mansion? Cause mine was wide-awake...


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Okay, thankyou! I bought New Leaf yesterday and I finished paying my house/tent off today. Will I actually get to start doing some 'mayoral' stuff tomorrow?


----------



## Superpenguin

WeiMoote said:


> To those that bought the game on Release Day in America...
> 
> Was your Isabelle sleeping today, to trigger Dream Mansion? Cause mine was wide-awake...


No, but it hasn't been a week since my first PWP was completed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gemma said:


> Okay, thankyou! I bought New Leaf yesterday and I finished paying my house/tent off today. Will I actually get to start doing some 'mayoral' stuff tomorrow?



You'll have to get your development permit and then the next day you start the mayoral stuff.


----------



## mason

So, I have Katrina in my town, and I had her tell me my fortune and it was something about a dog and a lost and found, referring to the police station and she said that my lucky item is a hat, so if I am wearing a hat today, does that mean that someone is going to recommend I build the police station? or does she just say random things? lol


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Is there a recycling bin like in ACWW/CF and if there is, where is it? Is it that little bin-thingy on the pier???


----------



## Lilnoo

1. Is there anyway to force a villager to move?
2. My perfect apple died on the decond day and didn't grow. How long would it take to grow back on another tree?


----------



## oath2order

1. NO. You cannot force a villager to move omg why does everybody ask this omfg.

2. I can't answer this, sorry.


----------



## dexterminate88

Isabelle was sleeping for me yesterday. 

Reposting my question and adding a new one: Anyone have a picture of all the wetsuits? Are flowers able to spawn/grow if they are planted on the beach?


----------



## Lisha

oath2order said:


> 1. NO. You cannot force a villager to move omg why does everybody ask this omfg.
> 
> 2. I can't answer this, sorry.



People ask it because chances are, they have an annoying villager that they dislike (probably because they've moved somewhere inconvenient).


----------



## Cevan

Superpenguin said:


> It's week after your first PWP is complete. Isabelle will be sleeping sometime after that.



Ohhh ok, thanks. All the sites I found said she would fall asleep a week after you became mayor. :/


----------



## LanceS

Does anyone know how to use SpotPass to get the exclusive raccoon clock at Best Buy? I tired connecting to the Internet there and nothing seemed to work :/


----------



## mochi

Is it possible to receive a tan from playing tours on the island? My character has always been using an umbrella, but I have developed a deep tan. I think it was from me playing several tours the past couple days, since I could not have my umbrella out during the games. I'm thinking it might be possible that the weather during the tours contributes to tans. 

Also, if I were to time travel forward to fade my tan, could I then time travel back to the current day and have my tan faded? I heard it takes weeks for skin tone to fade, which would be inconvenient since I was trying to keep a specific look.


----------



## Bambi

There is a little blue thing that appears and goes back to shadow in my river pool. I have tried net+fishing pole but can't catch it. Wth is it? How do I get it?


----------



## WeiMoote

Bambi said:


> There is a little blue thing that appears and goes back to shadow in my river pool. I have tried net+fishing pole but can't catch it. Wth is it? How do I get it?



It's a diving beetle, and you have to snag it with your net while it's on the surface for air.


----------



## dexterminate88

Bambi said:


> There is a little blue thing that appears and goes back to shadow in my river pool. I have tried net+fishing pole but can't catch it. Wth is it? How do I get it?



It's a bug. You can only catch it when it isn't a shadow.



> Does anyone know how to use SpotPass to get the exclusive raccoon clock at Best Buy? I tired connecting to the Internet there and nothing seemed to work :/



You just turn on your wifi and talk to pelly and ask her for a present. If the best buy doesn't have nintendo zone it won't work.


----------



## Mint

mochi said:


> Is it possible to receive a tan from playing tours on the island? My character has always been using an umbrella, but I have developed a deep tan. I think it was from me playing several tours the past couple days, since I could not have my umbrella out during the games. I'm thinking it might be possible that the weather during the tours contributes to tans.
> 
> Also, if I were to time travel forward to fade my tan, could I then time travel back to the current day and have my tan faded? I heard it takes weeks for skin tone to fade, which would be inconvenient since I was trying to keep a specific look.



Tan from island tours - yes, but you'll need to play for at least an hour. 
If you TT back after TTing forward several weeks, then your tan might be completely gone.


----------



## Bambi

WeiMoote said:


> It's a diving beetle, and you have to snag it with your net while it's on the surface for air.



Thank you! This thing will be the death of me. I have spent a ridiculous amount of time trying to catch it lol.

YAH! GOT IT!


----------



## Mint

Lilnoo said:


> 1. Is there anyway to force a villager to move?
> 2. My perfect apple died on the decond day and didn't grow. How long would it take to grow back on another tree?



2. - It could take days or weeks or months. Fertilizer helps grow perfect fruit, but it's not available until the last expansion. You should try to find someone else who has perfect apples and get some from them.


----------



## Biggles

Superpenguin said:


> Club Tortimer application is always there.



Where do you get this, and how do you do it?


----------



## Mint

Biggles said:


> Where do you get this, and how do you do it?



It's sold on the island. It costs 40 medals; 60 medals with rich town.


----------



## Nooblord

The application isn't always there. It looks like a pile of papers where the other items are displayed and it costs 50 medals.


----------



## dexterminate88

Mint said:


> It's sold on the island. It costs 40 medals; 60 medals with rich town.



So you don't earn any extra medals with a rich town law but it costs more to buy stuff?

reposting my two previous questions as well.
Any images of all the wetsuits? 
Do flowers grow/spawn on the beach?


----------



## Mint

dexterminate88 said:


> So you don't earn any extra medals with a rich town law but it costs more to buy stuff?
> 
> reposting my two previous questions as well.
> Any images of all the wetsuits?
> Do flowers grow/spawn on the beach?


You do earn extra medals which is why it costs more.



Nooblord said:


> The application isn't always there. It looks like a pile of papers where the other items are displayed and it costs 50 medals.



It is always there, except for when you are wifing.


----------



## Biggles

Mint said:


> It's sold on the island. It costs 40 medals; 60 medals with rich town.



What do you need this for?


----------



## Mint

Biggles said:


> What do you need this for?


To go to Club Tortimer...


----------



## dexterminate88

Mint said:


> You do earn extra medals which is why it costs more.



Really? I only earn 3 medals for bronze on some easy games; most golds I get 6 for easy, 12 for elite but one is 16. What are they normally cause I didn't think 3 or 6 was very much to begin with?


----------



## JKDOS

can someonelink me to the bestbuy DLC event thread

Also, I think I;'m going to reset my game. I want a new Town. I Think I'll save my current town over to the SD card so if I ever buy a digital copy I can keep it


----------



## Mint

dexterminate88 said:


> Really? I only earn 3 medals for bronze on some easy games; most golds I get 6 for easy, 12 for elite but one is 16. What are they normally cause I didn't think 3 or 6 was very much to begin with?



Different games give out a different amount of medals.
This guide is in Japanese, but it should give you an idea of which games give out what normally if you translate it through chrome: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?南の島#h441e97b


----------



## Bubble Pop

Is there any consequence of changing the time, it's just I want to change the time back as I've missed most of the day and everything will be closed?


----------



## dexterminate88

Mint said:


> Different games give out a different amount of medals.
> This guide is in Japanese, but it should give you an idea of which games give out what normally if you translate it through chrome: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?南の島#h441e97b



Thank you. But I have the rich town law and I get the exact same amounts that are listed on that guide.


----------



## Mint

dexterminate88 said:


> Thank you. But I have the rich town law and I get the exact same amounts that are listed on that guide.



Ah, maybe they don't increase then. D: At least having to pay more medals at the island, will mean you might get the badges faster.


----------



## Corduroy

Please ignore this post.. I responded to a question that was a few pages back without knowing. sorry!


----------



## LanceS

Thank you!


----------



## dexterminate88

Mint said:


> Ah, maybe they don't increase then. D: At least having to pay more medals at the island, will mean you might get the badges faster.



True, I have already received the bronze one! I wish I got more medals for the games but oh well. I'll have all the island items eventually..


----------



## Corduroy

Bubble Pop said:


> Is there any consequence of changing the time, it's just I want to change the time back as I've missed most of the day and everything will be closed?



No, there's no consequence. But it does cause a few weeds, I believe, so just make sure you pick them before it gets out of hand.


----------



## ThatACfan

how do you use the QR codes for patterns?


----------



## Jinglefruit

This might be a dumb question, but does the rain count as all your flowers being watered still? I was expecting fields of sparkles, but there's no sign of it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jinglefruit said:


> This might be a dumb question, but does the rain count as all your flowers being watered still? I was expecting fields of sparkles, but there's no sign of it.



No, it will only water some of your flowers. Sparkles on flowers watered from the rain will only appear when the rain is over.


----------



## anne_713

Bumping my question. I have the island unlocked and have the wetsuit but how do I fish if I can't bring my rod? Is it available for sale later?


----------



## aikatears

anne_713 said:


> Bumping my question. I have the island unlocked and have the wetsuit but how do I fish if I can't bring my rod? Is it available for sale later?


The little guy rents out tools to use


----------



## Jinglefruit

Superpenguin said:


> No, it will only water some of your flowers. Sparkles on flowers watered from the rain will only appear when the rain is over.



... The rain is over now, nothing is sparkling...
And I planted 100 lillies and violets earlier... Chore time!


----------



## New leaf 180

Does anyone have extra sliver tools I take the extra one off your hands. Just message me if you do.


----------



## Eloise

You know how if you wear trousers you run like a boy and if you wear a skirt you run like a girl etc? Well when I wear a dress I run like a boy. Is this normal? If not how do make it right?


----------



## Mays

ThatACfan said:


> how do you use the QR codes for patterns?



Would like to know this


----------



## Saralie

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this question to, but here goes:
After much debate, I went ahead and ordered a 3DS XL just for this game. Turns out my 3DS is estimated to arrive tomorrow, but my game won't arrive until Thursday. I was planning on just buying the game at a store and returning the ordered copy when it arrives. Then it dawned on me... I could download this game to my 3DS. Is there any benefit/downfall of one over the other? Is it better to have the cartridge or the downloaded version?


----------



## Corduroy

Mays said:


> Would like to know this



You have to talk to Sable every day for about a week or so, then you will be able to unlock a machine that you can use for QR codes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cielle said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this question to, but here goes:
> After much debate, I went ahead and ordered a 3DS XL just for this game. Turns out my 3DS is estimated to arrive tomorrow, but my game won't arrive until Thursday. I was planning on just buying the game at a store and returning the ordered copy when it arrives. Then it dawned on me... I could download this game to my 3DS. Is there any benefit/downfall of one over the other? Is it better to have the cartridge or the downloaded version?



I don't know much about their differences, but their is an _ unconfirmed_ rumor that there are more issues relating to internet connection. There's no proof this is true though, so.. :\


----------



## Coni

So, first day playing an Animal Crossing game and I got a 'perfect apple' from a tree... what to do?


----------



## Mairmalade

Does anyone have a link to a page that shows the favorite coffee of special NPCs? Tortimer came in today and I wasn't sure. ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Coni: Plant your perfect fruit and you'll get a perfect apple tree.  They sell for more and look absolutely deeeliiiccciooous <3


----------



## Corduroy

Coni said:


> So, first day playing an Animal Crossing game and I got a 'perfect apple' from a tree... what to do?




I highly recommend planting it again, and once the tree grows, it will grow more perfect fruit! But once you shake the fruit off the tree about 5 - 8 times, the tree won't give any more perfect fruit ;c. Also, if you plant a Perfect Fruit that is _not_ native to your town, it won't grow Perfect Fruit. Also, you can sell it for extra bells at Re-Tail.


----------



## Coni

Mairmalade said:
			
		

> @Coni: Plant your perfect fruit and you'll get a perfect apple tree.  They sell for more and look absolutely deeeliiiccciooous <3





Corduroy said:


> I highly recommend planting it again, and once the tree grows, it will grow more perfect fruit! But once you shake the fruit off the tree about 5 - 8 times, the tree won't give any more perfect fruit ;c. Also, if you plant a Perfect Fruit that is _not_ native to your town, it won't grow Perfect Fruit. Also, you can sell it for extra bells at Re-Tail.




Thank you both, I just planted it 

Another question... how on earth should I catch those bugs or giant moths on the trees, I never seem to notice them until they are flying away from me :c, what are the hints? Also the bees just attack you or you may catch them before they catch you? XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yes, you can catch bees before they attack you if you have fast enough reflexes to press the buttons.
You have the sneak up on bugs that live on trees, they tend to fly away if you get too close or you head toward them too fast.
I would suggest being in a brightly light room so you can see the screen easier or (like me) have the 3DS XL screen closer to you if you think you see a bug and try to pinpoint where it is before going after it.
Also, watch out for Scorpions and Tyrantulas because if they see you will a net, they will attack you before you can catch them!


----------



## Coni

Ah thank you! Just managed to catch a lantern fly :3 I feel like a hunter hahaha!


----------



## Jinglefruit

^I find the best way is to make sure you are walking up, towards the top of your town so you can see them in the background sooner. Some bugs are just ridiculously skittish though. (golden stag! -shakes fist-) And if you plan on catching them, be prepared to make a few slow laps of your town/island.


----------



## Marjet

I'm a bit confused about the whole Spotpass vs. Streetpass thing. I know that Streetpass requires you going out and pass by other people's 3DS's when they're on sleepmode and Spotpass will do stuff when connected to Wifi. Anyway, I'm just a bit confused about the whole Happy Houses area above Main Street. How do I get model houses to appear? Is Streetpass the only way, or is there another way to make this happen? 

For example. I went to Club Tortimer a few days ago and added some friends there. They appeared in my Mii Plaza via Spotpass, but I don't see any of their houses in the Happy Home area. 

Thanks in advance! C:


----------



## Lotus

OMG, it's soooo hard to collect full series furniture!!! I want the Regal Series, Anyone?


----------



## Gizmodo

Once you've built the campsite and have 10 villagers, because one has moved in from the campsite, will your village always remain at atleast 9 villagers? or once someone has moved out is the only way to get a 10th one back from the campsite?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

If I don't like any of the public works projects on the list right now, will new ones get added if I do nothing? Or do I have to work on a project to see a new one pop up?


----------



## Officer Berri

How does one repair grass deterioration?

Because at this point I'm almost 90% sure that I'm already suffering from it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Officer Berri said:


> How does one repair grass deterioration?



Plant flowers where the grass has deteriorated and water them. The grass should regrow, not overnight but slowly.


----------



## Officer Berri

Thanks. -- This is annoying that it's only been a week and the area between many of my small natural dirt patches is ALREADY beginning to look spotty. It's the worst around my and Pashmina's houses... and I've never ran around there or anything. In fact I only run in my town when there are bees! -_- What gives?!

): I used to play my game on-and-off all day but because of this I only play once a day.


----------



## DJStarstryker

So what time at night are tarantulas supposed to randomly appear? I haven't seen a single one yet.


----------



## Mays

DJStarstryker said:


> So what time at night are tarantulas supposed to randomly appear? I haven't seen a single one yet.



June-August

7PM-4AM


----------



## Mint

Gizmodo said:


> Once you've built the campsite and have 10 villagers, because one has moved in from the campsite, will your village always remain at atleast 9 villagers? or once someone has moved out is the only way to get a 10th one back from the campsite?



Nope, it's possible to drop down to eight villagers and then, if you don't get a camper or a villager from another town to move in, a random villager will move in to bring you back up to nine.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mays said:


> June-August
> 
> 7PM-4AM



I know that from guides, but I was wondering if there's a time frame that they have a higher chance of appearing. For instance, sharks can appear 4:00-8:59 and 16:00-3:59. But they seem to have a higher chance of appearing in the 7pm-9pm timeframe. Earlier than that and later than that you can still encounter them, but it's a lot more rare.


----------



## Gingersnap

i recently went into the dream suite and explored a really cute town
when i went inside their house, they had clam shaped music boxes with k.k. slider songs inside them
how do i get these?
also are there any tricks to increase the chances of perfect fruit growing?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Gingersnap said:


> i recently went into the dream suite and explored a really cute town
> when i went inside their house, they had clam shaped music boxes with k.k. slider songs inside them
> how do i get these?
> also are there any tricks to increase the chances of perfect fruit growing?



For the music box - give the blue alpaca in Re-Tail (forget his name) a white scallop, the KK song you want in the box, and 3,000 bells. He will make it for you. 

If you plant perfect fruit it will grow into a perfect fruit tree. But if you're asking about increasing the chances of getting one from a regular fruit tree - I'm not sure. I think it's completely random. And, of course, remember you can only grow perfect fruit out of your native fruit. Foreign fruits will never grow perfect in your town.


----------



## Mays

DJStarstryker said:


> I know that from guides, but I was wondering if there's a time frame that they have a higher chance of appearing. For instance, sharks can appear 4:00-8:59 and 16:00-3:59. But they seem to have a higher chance of appearing in the 7pm-9pm timeframe. Earlier than that and later than that you can still encounter them, but it's a lot more rare.


Just at the peek of darkness. 11pm - 1am for me.


----------



## Eloise

You know how if you wear trousers you run like a boy and if you wear a skirt you run like a girl etc? Well when I wear a dress I run like a boy. Is this normal? If not how do make it right?

Also, it's been 5 days and my town tree is still really small, only changed once. Is that right?


----------



## Mays

What does "ohmigosh" mean when you catch something? Only happened once to me.


----------



## Campy

Mays said:


> What does "ohmigosh" mean when you catch something? Only happened once to me.


Must have been with the Whale Shark, no? It just means "Oh my god" and happens with the Whale Shark because it's rare.


----------



## kakuloo

Eloise said:


> You know how if you wear trousers you run like a boy and if you wear a skirt you run like a girl etc? Well when I wear a dress I run like a boy. Is this normal? If not how do make it right?



I noticed that when I wear the 'default' skirt (the gray one you arrive in town with) you will have the pants-style run.  But if you change into a skirt or dress that is an item, you will do the skirt/dress-style run.


----------



## Eloise

kakuloo said:


> I noticed that when I wear the 'default' skirt (the gray one you arrive in town with) you will have the pants-style run.  But if you change into a skirt or dress that is an item, you will do the skirt/dress-style run.



Yeah, the problem is I do the pants-style run while wearing a dress. How is this, is it just this type of dress I'm wearing or a glitch or something?


----------



## kakuloo

Huh, which dress is it?  Maybe some dresses have the pants-style run coded in!  =P


----------



## Watch223

I want to make some proper dirt paths and I'm trying to figure out how to go about it.
If I put patterns down on the ground and run on them, will the grass wear under neath?
How much do I need to run for the grass to wear? Does it show it's wear the same day or the next day?


----------



## Eloise

It's called the palatial tank dress.


----------



## Coni

Hello, this is probably a silly question but... my recently planted trees are looking kind of brownish, should I water them? Whats wrong with them? :c


----------



## Mairmalade

Coni said:


> Hello, this is probably a silly question but... my recently planted trees are looking kind of brownish, should I water them? Whats wrong with them? :c



If your tree sapling turned brown, it's dead. You must have planted it where a sapling cannot grow. Dig it up with your shovel and find a new sapling/piece of fruit to plant elsewhere.


----------



## Coni

Mairmalade said:


> If your tree sapling turned brown, it's dead. You must have planted it where a sapling cannot grow. Dig it up with your shovel and find a new sapling/piece of fruit to plant elsewhere.



What, oh no :c ... there goes my perfect apple :c


----------



## Mairmalade

Coni said:


> What, oh no :c ... there goes my perfect apple :c



Apples were my native fruit so I'd be happy to give you one of my perfect apples if you'd like.


----------



## Coni

Mairmalade said:


> Apples were my native fruit so I'd be happy to give you one of my perfect apples if you'd like.



Thats so sweet, if it isnt much trouble I'd be happy with just one so I can plant it again x_x
Thank you a lot


----------



## Mairmalade

Coni said:


> Thats so sweet, if it isnt much trouble I'd be happy with just one so I can plant it again x_x
> Thank you a lot



My friend code is in the side bar here so feel free to add it. I'll add you and open my gates. Bring your umbrella!


----------



## Coni

Mairmalade said:


> My friend code is in the side bar here so feel free to add it. I'll add you and open my gates. Bring your umbrella!



I only have a parasol D: hahaha


----------



## Watch223

Does anyone know if the grass wears when you put patterns on it?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Adam said:


> Does anyone know if the grass wears when you put patterns on it?



It does


----------



## JKDOS

Coni said:


> What, oh no :c ... there goes my perfect apple :c



Are apples your native fruit? Remember, you can only grow perfect "native" fruit


----------



## Coni

traceguy said:


> Are apples your native fruit? Remember, you can only grow perfect "native" fruit



Yes, apples are my native fruit, but I planted my only perfect one in a spot where I shouldnt, so it died. But the problem is solved, Mairmalade gave me perfect apples so it wouldnt be all lost


----------



## Ymir

Is it still possible to get Bob as a neighbor? He has been my favorite neighbor ever since the GC version


----------



## Mays

I paid off the 99k debt last night (via post office), today I spoke to Nook and he said about upgrading and it'd be a 198k (I think.) debt. I went to the post office to pay it off and there's no option?

Is it because I'm awaiting a bench to be done? I've paid the money you need to and it'll be completed tomorrow.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mays said:


> I paid off the 99k debt last night (via post office), today I spoke to Nook and he said about upgrading and it'd be a 198k (I think.) debt. I went to the post office to pay it off and there's no option?
> 
> Is it because I'm awaiting a bench to be done? I've paid the money you need to and it'll be completed tomorrow.


Its because your construction on your house is not done yet.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ymir said:


> Is it still possible to get Bob as a neighbor? He has been my favorite neighbor ever since the GC version



Yes


----------



## Gizmodo

Mint said:


> Nope, it's possible to drop down to eight villagers and then, if you don't get a camper or a villager from another town to move in, a random villager will move in to bring you back up to nine.



Thank you


----------



## Talxn

If I buy something from Tom Nook to upgrade the exterior of my house, say the brick wall to replace the fence, can I buy a different version later to replace my current fence?


----------



## Jarrad

Have credit cards made a return in new leaf? If so, how do you obtain them?


----------



## Superpenguin

Jarrad said:


> Have credit cards made a return in new leaf? If so, how do you obtain them?


No.


----------



## GhulehGirl

I apologize if this has already been asked (it probably has), but how do i get my own fishing rod? I can only use the one on the island at the moment. Should Nookling Junction have them in? They only have the net and spade so far. Let me know, please. Thanks


----------



## seanman1224

Nook's store should have the fishing rod on different days.
You could also visit a friend who has the rod in his or hers store.


----------



## Corduroy

LittleNookling said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked (it probably has), but how do i get my own fishing rod? I can only use the one on the island at the moment. Should Nookling Junction have them in? They only have the net and spade so far. Let me know, please. Thanks



At the very begining of the agme (even before you recieve the mayor permit) you have a list of things to complete so you get used to how Animal Crossing : New Leaf works. One of those things was learning how to use a Net or Fishing Rod. Isabelle asks you which one you'd like to learn how to do first, and if you say you would like to learn how to use a Fishing Rod, but you don't actually have one, Isabelle would give you one for free that you could keep.

Since you have obviously passed that point, there are a few options you can do..

*A)* Simply wait for Nookling Junction to have it in stock
*B)* Time travel day-by-day until a Fishing Rod is in stock
*C)* Ask another member on here to buy a Fishing Rod at their own Nookling Junction store and they can give it to you by visiting your town or you visiting theirs.


----------



## Gizmodo

Just paid off the campsite woo  only took a few hours
i have 7 villagers at the moment.. and the campsite will be finished tomorrow?
How long will  it be until a person moves into the campsite


----------



## Coni

Is it bad if I just pulled some clovers? It looked like weed and when I pulled them they didnt go to my pockets e_e


----------



## seanman1224

The campers come to the campsite and random times during the weekdays! You can have a maximum of 10 villagers.

The clovers aren't important and they will only go to your pocket if you find a 4-leaf clover.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Does anyone know what this annoying noise is on the island during the day? It sounds like a baby cry, or a seagull squeak. I'm not sure if it's a noise to resemble seagulls, or if maybe it's a bug you dig up like mole crickets? Anyone know??


----------



## Bambi

I've had my town for 8 days now. Still no watering can. I have checked back at Nooklings everyday O.O Is there any other way for me to get it? I also have been asking Isabelle for advice.....she talks about the beach or letters or planting trees or fishing or ANYTHING ELSE. It is driving me crazy. Unfortunately I don't have wifi. I suppose I just have to wait it out??


----------



## Corduroy

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Does anyone know what this annoying noise is on the island during the day? It sounds like a baby cry, or a seagull squeak. I'm not sure if it's a noise to resemble seagulls, or if maybe it's a bug you dig up like mole crickets? Anyone know??



I believe it's simply part of the island background music, nothing you need to worry about.



Bambi said:


> I've had my town for 8 days now. Still no watering can. I have checked back at Nooklings everyday O.O Is there any other way for me to get it? I also have been asking Isabelle for advice.....she talks about the beach or letters or planting trees or fishing or ANYTHING ELSE. It is driving me crazy. Unfortunately I don't have wifi. I suppose I just have to wait it out??



In the beginning of the game, before you begin working towards your mayor permit, Isabelle gives you advice and tells you how to do simple tasks, like fishing, going to the beach, etc. Right before she stops telling you these simple tasks and what-not, she gives you a watering can as a gift.

If you don't mind "Time Traveling" (changing the date/time of your 3DS clock so that it's a different time in your game), you can time travel day by day, checking Nookling Junction each time until a Watering Can appears.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: Also, I have a question..

Everyone is talking about Villager Exchange (ie: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68738-Villager-Exchange-Thread) but I don't get how that works. How do you control where a Villager moves to? ;\


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm pretty sure the garden shop is the one that sells the watering can this time around.


----------



## Bambi

Officer Berri said:


> I'm pretty sure the garden shop is the one that sells the watering can this time around.



Thank you  That is perfect, it's under construction now! Yayyy!!!


----------



## Superpenguin

Corduroy said:


> Everyone is talking about Villager Exchange (ie: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68738-Villager-Exchange-Thread) but I don't get how that works. How do you control where a Villager moves to? ;\



When a villager has their boxes packed and is ready to leave town. A friend can come over and talk to that villager and ask them to move into their town(if they have open space).


----------



## Mays

I paid off the 99k debt two days ago (via post office), then I spoke to Nook and he mentioned a 198k debt. I had the money so I went to the Post Office to pay it but there's no option?

Is it because I'm doing a public work or is it because I need to speak to nook once the shop opens, as now my house has been upgraded?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mays said:


> I paid off the 99k debt two days ago (via post office), then I spoke to Nook and he mentioned a 198k debt. I had the money so I went to the Post Office to pay it but there's no option?
> 
> Is it because I'm doing a public work or is it because I need to speak to nook once the shop opens, as now my house has been upgraded?



You have to wait until he makes your house bigger, talk to him again, and then you can pay the debt at the post office.


----------



## Lotus

How long does Kicks construction takes?


----------



## Martin

Lotus said:


> How long does Kicks construction takes?



Pretty sure it'd take a day like the rest of them


----------



## Mays

DJStarstryker said:


> You have to wait until he makes your house bigger, talk to him again, and then you can pay the debt at the post office.



Oops, didn't see your reply a few pages back! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lotus

It has been 3 days!


----------



## Officer Berri

So I walked into the town hall today, only to find Isabelle sleeping. I talked to her and she suggested the Dream Suit.

...Which I thought wouldn't happen until I did online stuff with someone. So... apparently you don't have to be online with people to unlock the dream suit?


----------



## Baratheo

Hey guys, thought there was no point starting a new thread for this so:

Is anyones shop selling a watering can I can come buy?

EDIT

Nevermind just got it from isabelle


----------



## BellGreen

How come Dream Suite isn't working? I just can't get it to work.

I think others are having the same problem as well.


----------



## Eir

Sable finally unlocked the QR code sewing machine in my town - yay. However, when I scan clothing designs in... I am unable to wear them [?] I can lay them down as a pattern in town or use them as wallpaper/flooring/etc, but I can't wear them...?

Isn't that the point of sharing QR clothing codes? :\
Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Coni

What does it mean when some items are not orderable? o.o


----------



## 3DS Lover

I think it is fortune cookie items.


----------



## Bones

Are you wearing a diving suit? That was the issue with me when I finally unlocked the QR machine.


----------



## Eir

Bones said:


> Are you wearing a diving suit? That was the issue with me when I finally unlocked the QR machine.



Aha - that was the definitely the issue! 
Thank you for the quick solution.


----------



## Superpenguin

Coni said:


> What does it mean when some items are not orderable? o.o



It means you just can't order them because they are items that you can only get through special means.


----------



## GhulehGirl

Still no luck with the fishing rod...does anyone have one in their Nookling Junction store and if so may i visit your town to buy it? Oh I'm in the UK, by the way


----------



## ChaosKitten

Is it known how often a new camper comes to town? I read once a week but I am really hoping it's more often. D:


----------



## Kaijudomage

I've yet to get anymore badges....

I know I've done a lot of fishing & diving, plus I've hit a 1,000,000 bells saved in my bank.
(even got the piggy bank)
Yet, I don't have the bronze badge in any of these.

I guess to set things straight, what does and what does not count toward badge progression?
Island Tours? The island itself? And playing online at/away from your village?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Kaijudomage said:


> I've yet to get anymore badges....
> 
> I know I've done a lot of fishing & diving, plus I've hit a 1,000,000 bells saved in my bank.
> (even got the piggy bank)
> Yet, I don't have the bronze badge in any of these.
> 
> I guess to set things straight, what does and what does not count toward badge progression?
> Island Tours? The island itself? And playing online at/away from your village?



The only ones I've gotten are bronze fish/bug and diving. Each Bronze is for getting 50% of the encyclopedia for that thing caught. 

I know there is a balloon popping badge (200 for gold), playtime badge and one that you need a fully expanded house for. Not sure about others.


----------



## Coni

What's with the "pop-up book" my character got all excited because a villager just gave it to me o.o


----------



## Fionnabard

Doesn't your character get excited like that every time you get an item from snooping in villagers dressers and fridge? It's not just the pop up book, it has that animation every time.


----------



## Coni

Oh, I understand, I think this is the first it happened to me. Thanks!


----------



## jPottie

Is there a way to send mail/gifts to a friends town/game? When I go to the post office the only options to send mail is to someone in my town or my future self...


----------



## Superpenguin

jPottie said:


> Is there a way to send mail/gifts to a friends town/game? When I go to the post office the only options to send mail is to someone in my town or my future self...



You have to send it while you're in their town.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Jinglefruit said:


> The only ones I've gotten are bronze fish/bug and diving. Each Bronze is for getting 50% of the encyclopedia for that thing caught.
> 
> I know there is a balloon popping badge (200 for gold), playtime badge and one that you need a fully expanded house for. Not sure about others.



Yeah, I have the ones for 50% in the three categories,
but not the ones for number caught, which is what is puzzling me the most.


----------



## jPottie

Superpenguin said:


> You have to send it while you're in their town.



That kind of sucks, I want it to be a surprise but they'll obv know if I go to their post office. There's no other way? It looks like there's an empty chair near the pelican... I thought new staff would come & let you do something like that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Kaijudomage said:


> Yeah, I have the ones for 50% in the three categories,
> but not the ones for number caught, which is what is puzzling me the most.



Maybe you have done enough and Phineas isn't showing? I don't think he turns up on rainy days (like in CF) as I was supposed to get my 50% diving on my mule character 3 days ago! And it has been raining this whole time for me.


----------



## Mays

Can you give fish/insects to friends?


----------



## Mordotz

There seems to be mixed answers with this, lets say I wanted to lay some paths down that have 8 different designs and saved them through Ables. Would the paths change into active patterns if I swapped them out?


----------



## oath2order

Mordotz said:


> There seems to be mixed answers with this, lets say I wanted to lay some paths down that have 8 different designs and saved them through Ables. Would the paths change into active patterns if I swapped them out?



Yes they would.


----------



## Mordotz

oath2order said:


> Yes they would.



Wait, so how do some of the QR code paths have more than 10 patterns in the snapshot they took?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Does anyone know if Bamboo can be planted directly beside a building / comm. project / water?
I know that you can plant the bamboo directly beside other bamboo and it will still grow, is this true for buildings and water too?


----------



## oath2order

Mordotz said:


> Wait, so how do some of the QR code paths have more than 10 patterns in the snapshot they took?



Other players in the town hold patterns -_-

I don't think bamboo can be directly near anything other than other bamboo. Not sure though.


----------



## Lotus

Eir said:


> Sable finally unlocked the QR code sewing machine in my town - yay. However, when I scan clothing designs in... I am unable to wear them [?] I can lay them down as a pattern in town or use them as wallpaper/flooring/etc, but I can't wear them...?
> 
> Isn't that the point of sharing QR clothing codes? :\
> Is there something I'm missing?



How long did it took? I talk to her everyday!


----------



## Jarrad

When the special item at retail is a fruit, does that mean that they'll also pay double the price if the fruit is perfect?


----------



## Superpenguin

Jarrad said:


> When the special item at retail is a fruit, does that mean that they'll also pay double the price if the fruit is perfect?



Is Perfect Fruit still fruit? Yes.


----------



## Jarrad

Superpenguin said:


> Is Perfect Fruit still fruit? Yes.



Well, since retail is usually specific on what bugs and fish they want, I thought they'd be specific with their fruit as well. No need to be rude.


----------



## Freya-Gruber

Hello, I just found something strange about a certain outfit I bought today. It is the pirate coat: when my male character wear it it look like a dress... my character is thus left bare legs. It's strange, I thought it was a boy outfit? So is all the coat outfits are like this?


----------



## oath2order

Freya-Gruber said:


> Hello, I just found something strange about a certain outfit I bought today. It is the pirate coat: when my male character wear it it look like a dress... my character is thus left bare legs. It's strange, I thought it was a boy outfit? So is all the coat outfits are like this?



Yes. They are.


----------



## Superpenguin

Freya-Gruber said:


> Hello, I just found something strange about a certain outfit I bought today. It is the pirate coat: when my male character wear it it look like a dress... my character is thus left bare legs. It's strange, I thought it was a boy outfit? So is all the coat outfits are like this?



It is just in the form of a dress because that suits it best. Wait until you get the Shoe Store and then buy some tall socks to cover your legs.


----------



## Freya-Gruber

Thank you very much for the tips.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

When you have PWPs, do your villagers donate?


----------



## tigereyes86

Gemma said:


> When you have PWPs, do your villagers donate?



Yes, although I raised a total of 500 bells from my villagers on the last one, and someone else had noone donating!  Quite frustrating when you're collecting money for all sorts of other things too!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jarrad said:


> Well, since retail is usually specific on what bugs and fish they want, I thought they'd be specific with their fruit as well. No need to be rude.



They can be specific with fruit. The other day mine only wanted oranges. I think you should argue everything you sell is the fruit of your labour. xP




Gemma said:


> When you have PWPs, do your villagers donate?


 
They can, though mine haven't. I think they are more likely to do so with the Bell boom ordinance.


----------



## Zen

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Does anyone know if Bamboo can be planted directly beside a building / comm. project / water?
> I know that you can plant the bamboo directly beside other bamboo and it will still grow, is this true for buildings and water too?



Bamboo follows the same rules as trees. So, no.





Jarrad said:


> When the special item at retail is a fruit, does that mean that they'll also pay double the price if the fruit is
> perfect?



Yes. Although if they are asking for perfect fruit, regular fruit won't cut it.





Gemma said:


> When you have PWPs, do your villagers donate?



They do, but don't count on it. Villagers have better things to spend their miniscule income on. None of the animals have jobs aside from shizue and kent. other animals own a business. the only part time job in town was cafe barista, but you took/take that as mayor!

they have no money. so they get you to buy **** from them at extortionate rates.





Jinglefruit said:


> They can, though mine haven't. I think they are more likely to do so with the Bell boom ordinance.



Bell Boom does not affect this.


----------



## Punchyleaf

My bamboo dies when planted right next to another. It's not near a wall or house or anything, it's open space and it just dies no matter which side I plant it on, unless its diagonally across from it
._.


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> My bamboo dies when planted right next to another. It's not near a wall or house or anything, it's open space and it just dies no matter which side I plant it on, unless its diagonally across from it
> ._.



Treat them like trees.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Zen said:


> Treat them like trees.


Whelp they're all going to die then because I brutally take an axe to my trees :> jk, but eh, I guess my bamboo fence isn't happening :< ah well, ill just use bushes instead


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Whelp they're all going to die then because I brutally take an axe to my trees :> jk, but eh, I guess my bamboo fence isn't happening :< ah well, ill just use bushes instead



you can plant bushes between them for that fence look


----------



## Kaijudomage

Jinglefruit said:


> Maybe you have done enough and Phineas isn't showing? I don't think he turns up on rainy days (like in CF) as I was supposed to get my 50% diving on my mule character 3 days ago! And it has been raining this whole time for me.



Hmm, that might the case, I've been getting rain almost every day.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Zen said:


> you can plant bushes between them for that fence look



That's a good idea! I'll have to let it grow a bit (bamboo) to see which length I prefer with the bushes ^^ thanks Zen!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Kaijudomage said:


> Hmm, that might the case, I've been getting rain almost every day.



Pretty sure this is partially the case. It didn't rain in one of my towns today and he turned up (with 5 medals!) But he also disappeared around 6, so maybe you're playing after he turns up too? - I thought he was supposed to hang around. :?


----------



## Mays

Any idea why the badge/medal guy hasn't shown up yet? I've got over 50% of fish, for sure.


----------



## Mint

Mays said:


> Any idea why the badge/medal guy hasn't shown up yet? I've got over 50% of fish, for sure.



Has it been raining in your town? Phineas doesn't show up when it rains.


----------



## windfall

Is there a purpose for gold/silver/bronze tortimer awards?

And for gems - is there a reason to keep them? Or should I sell them all? I know gold ones you can give to Cyrus for refurbishing but do rubies/sapphires etc have a purpose?


----------



## SamXX

Do any villagers actually donate (a reasonable amount) money towards Public Service Projects? Or is it not worth waiting for any to come in, and to fully pay off the "donations" yourself?


----------



## barronn30

SamXX said:


> Do any villagers actually donate (a reasonable amount) money towards Public Service Projects? Or is it not worth waiting for any to come in, and to fully pay off the "donations" yourself?



I heard villagers only donate small amounts (like in the hundreds). So its better to just pay it off yourself.


----------



## Jinglefruit

windfall said:


> Is there a purpose for gold/silver/bronze tortimer awards?
> 
> And for gems - is there a reason to keep them? Or should I sell them all? I know gold ones you can give to Cyrus for refurbishing but do rubies/sapphires etc have a purpose?



Gold/Silver/Bronze from Tortimer just tells you how well you done. Gold means you earn more medals than silver, silver more than bronze.

The gems you can use to remake furniture too. I know Green series can use emeralds, Lovely can use rubies and Blue series can use sapphires. They also sell for a decent amount and Villagers seem to love them. The polka-dot series I think can use all.




SamXX said:


> Do any villagers actually donate (a reasonable amount) money towards Public Service Projects? Or is it not worth waiting for any to come in, and to fully pay off the "donations" yourself?



I've only heard of them donating between 100-1000 bells. And they certainly don't donate often, so just pay off yourself.


----------



## Gingersnap

How do you get bushes, (not from the island) in your town?
Does the town tree grow by days played or hours played?


----------



## Mint

Gingersnap said:


> How do you get bushes, (not from the island) in your town?
> Does the town tree grow by days played or hours played?



Town tree growth is based on days and hours played.
Shrubs- Are sold in the garden shop once it has merged with Nooklings


----------



## Punchyleaf

I keep getting a spotpass notification on my ACNL icon on the home screen, but when I get in the game, check the post office and the HH showcase, nothing. Why do I keep getting these? .-.


----------



## Flutterfairy

How far ahead of your house can you place a public works? I think I made a mistake and put mine too close to the river... It would be perfect to have a bridge there, but Isabelle won't let me. ;__;


----------



## Corduroy

I have quite a few questions..

1. How can I get paintings?
2. Can you have more than one town law at a time?
3. Lets say I'm planting a ton of tries in the same area. How many squares/spaces/etc. need to be in between each tree so they grow properly?


----------



## Kaijudomage

Corduroy said:


> I have quite a few questions..
> 
> 1. How can I get paintings?
> 2. Can you have more than one town law at a time?
> 3. Lets say I'm planting a ton of tries in the same area. How many squares/spaces/etc. need to be in between each tree so they grow properly?



1. Crazy Redd, his tent appears once in a while in your Plaza
He tends to have fakes, there are guides to see whats real and what is not
2. No, only one at a time. You can remove a law for free, but enacting another costs 20,000 bells.
These processes take until the next day to go through, 6AM in game.
3. If you can walk all the way around the tree, then its fine. Keep in mind not every spot will allow a tree to grow.


----------



## Corduroy

Kaijudomage said:


> 1. Crazy Redd, his tent appears once in a while in your Plaza
> He tends to have fakes, there are guides to see whats real and what is not
> 2. No, only one at a time. You can remove a law for free, but enacting another costs 20,000 bells.
> These processes take until the next day to go through, 6AM in game.
> 3. If you can walk all the way around the tree, then its fine. Keep in mind not every spot will allow a tree to grow.



Thanks~!


----------



## satellitestorm

What do you do when your ACNL save file goes corrupt? (I don't have this problem, but it's of great concern to me)


----------



## BellGreen

satellitestorm said:


> What do you do when your ACNL save file goes corrupt? (I don't have this problem, but it's of great concern to me)



Then try to save every time you make pretty much a lot of bells. On the digital manual (3DS Home Menu), it said that YOU CANNOT BACK UP A DIGITAL COPY, SO PLEASE BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Superpenguin

satellitestorm said:


> What do you do when your ACNL save file goes corrupt? (I don't have this problem, but it's of great concern to me)



If you have the digital, you can insert your SD card into your computer and save a copy of your game data onto your computer as a back-up. You'll have to do this often, probably weekly, even daily or everytime you save if you're truly that concerned and don't want to risk losing even the smallest of game time you've put in.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Or you can use the new digital save backup the 3ds update implemented the other day where you just press a button and back it up. No need for a computer or anything

EDIT: Also, if I have a friend visit club LOL on Saturday with me to listen to K.K to get the air check, will I be the only one to get it or will my friend get it as well?


----------



## Peachk33n

I have a question about Spotpass notifications. I had a blue spotpass light on my animal crossing icon on my 3DS but Im not sure what caused it. I first thought it was something in the HH showcase but nope. I checked the post office and it wasnt a new gift or anything.... Does anyone know what caused this?

The only other think I can think of that might have to do with the internet is maybe a villager moved out of one of my friends towns that I visited and now they want to move to my town and are now stored in backup or something? I dunno this is just a long shot guess. My town is full anyways...

Any ideas?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Peachk33n I asked the exact same question on the last page, no answer yet xD


----------



## Peachk33n

I hope some one answers then! Now there are two of us! lol


----------



## Martin

Is thee a specific time/date that Gracie Grace comes by?


----------



## MKInfinite

What is considered running in this game?
I've been reading that fully tilting the stick counts as running, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## Bones

MKInfinite said:


> What is considered running in this game?
> I've been reading that fully tilting the stick counts as running, but I'm not too sure about that.



I generally only use the stick to walk and I have yet to get any grass deterioration even while fully tilting it, so I think it only counts as running if you hold down B?


----------



## Coni

I just found Gulliver lying on my beach... I answered correctly his question and he recovered his memory, but that was it. 
What did just happened? o_o 
Does he comes once a week?

Edit: Now he is gone and he told me I was never going to see him again e_e


----------



## Bones

Coni said:


> I just found Gulliver lying on my beach... I answered correctly his question and he recovered his memory, but that was it.
> What did just happened? o_o
> Does he comes once a week?
> 
> Edit: Now he is gone and he told me I was never going to see him again e_e



I don't know if it's once a week, but yes, he does come back. After you help him recover his memory he'll send you a souvenir in the mail the following day. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## dissembled

Can tree stumps in the game disappear completely?  How could I put public works in locations where the trees were cut down if the stumps are in the way? 

Also, can I plant trees and flowers on the dirt patches where no grass goes?

My last question concerns the Night Owl ordinance.  Do shops open later in the morning as a result of it?  If so, by how many hours?

Thanks.


----------



## Kaijudomage

dissembled said:


> Can tree stumps in the game disappear completely?  How could I put public works in locations where the trees were cut down if the stumps are in the way?
> 
> Also, can I plant trees and flowers on the dirt patches where no grass goes?
> 
> My last question concerns the Night Owl ordinance.  Do shops open later in the morning as a result of it?  If so, by how many hours?
> 
> Thanks.



On their own? No, you dig up stumps with a shovel.
When placing Public Works, when asking Isabelle about a location, she tells you that any plants and anything buried underground that is in the way will be removed, this includes stumps.

Night Owl extends the hours of shops when they close by varying amounts, it does not affect when they open.


----------



## dissembled

Kaijudomage said:


> On their own? No, you dig up stumps with a shovel.
> When placing Public Works, when asking Isabelle about a location, she tells you that any plants and anything buried underground that is in the way will be removed, this includes stumps.
> 
> Night Owl extends the hours of shops when they close by varying amounts, it does not affect when they open.



Thanks.


----------



## Sea

I'm really looking forward to building the face-cutout standee, I just can't make my mind up on its design, I have so many ideas. Does anyone know if you can keep changing the design of it once it's built, or do you have to demolish it and build it again to change its design?

EDIT: I'll answer this in case anyone else reads this and wonders - I've built my face-cutout standee now, you can change the design as often as you like.


----------



## Roxy

_I have a question.

Does having a lot of flowers in your town affect citizen satisfaction? My town used to have a pretty good rating ( Isabelle said that it has a balanced amount of plants & projects ) until I planted a lot of flowers. She's now saying that it's *so-so* and that my town is *underdeveloped*. 

What's going on? I watered all my flowers, talked to all my villagers, cleaned all the weeds, and did favor for my villagers... * confused * _


----------



## Superpenguin

Roxy said:


> _I have a question.
> 
> Does having a lot of flowers in your town affect citizen satisfaction? My town used to have a pretty good rating ( Isabelle said that it has a balanced amount of plants & projects ) until I planted a lot of flowers. She's now saying that it's *so-so* and that my town is *underdeveloped*.
> 
> What's going on? I watered all my flowers, talked to all my villagers, cleaned all the weeds, and did favor for my villagers... * confused * _



Flowers improve your town score. Did you read the entire dialogue with Isabelle? At the end she tells you that the town needs more Public Works Projects.


----------



## kimmy27

I have two questions.

1) I've made my first pro design. It took me a while to make it and I'm very happy with it. But when I was wearing it, I noticed I made a small mistake. I wanted to edit it, but then I got a message that it won't be a pro design anymore if I did. Does this mean I can't edit my design and have to start over?  (I don't have the QR code machine yet btw) 

2) And can I duplicate a design? (I want to make the same design but in a different color )

Thanks


----------



## Colorflow

kimmy27 said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1) I've made my first pro design. It took me a while to make it and I'm very happy with it. But when I was wearing it, I noticed I made a small mistake. I wanted to edit it, but then I got a message that it won't be a pro design anymore if I did. Does this mean I can't edit my design and have to start over?  (I don't have the QR code machine yet btw)
> 
> 2) And can I duplicate a design? (I want to make the same design but in a different color )
> 
> Thanks



Not sure about duplicating things yet, but if you redesign it with Mabel, it will continue to be a pro design. ^^


----------



## Punchyleaf

If I'm not mistaken, you can "copy" a design to another blank slate in your pockets


----------



## kimmy27

thanks colorflow, it worked  

@loviechu: but how? I do not get an option to copy


----------



## Mokuren

I have a question... I have now the dream mansion and I can't visit a random dream. I have to pick a land or a dream code because it says otherwise that there was a problem.... ? 

It's so... gosh I hate that!


----------



## Punchyleaf

*kimmy27*
Pick up the design by holding the stylus while attempting to move it, like this 

Then you plop it on top of the design you want to overwrite like this  and then you can obviously see that it asks if you want to swap or copy ^^


----------



## kakuloo

Mokuren said:


> I have a question... I have now the dream mansion and I can't visit a random dream. I have to pick a land or a dream code because it says otherwise that there was a problem.... ?
> 
> It's so... gosh I hate that!



I'm pretty sure it's a problem with Nintendo's servers, not our games.  If you say "I'll Choose" at first, and then have her sugget, you just get a big blank list.  So maybe Nintendo has some server issues at the moment?


----------



## Bri

Can someone give me a list of ways to make villagers move out? XP


----------



## MadelinefromCatopia

Well if you go to town hall, just talk to Isabelle about problematic citizens. I don't know if that actually kicks them out or what but it's worth a try. But if you want to force them to leave indirectly, probably just never talk to them, never visit their house, and never  do favors for them. If you want everyone to move out, at least in Wild World, just not play for a while until all your flowers wilt and weeds take over your town.  But that's a large price to pay to just get rid of some neighbors. Hope this helps. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My few questions are: 
1. This is gonna sound stupid, but how do you start a new post?
2. What can you buy with Bells in the Forum?
3. If you want to reply to someone, how do you do the thing where you post their question in a box as a part of your answer?


----------



## kimmy27

Loviechu said:


> *kimmy27*
> Pick up the design by holding the stylus while attempting to move it, like this View attachment 5296
> Then you plop it on top of the design you want to overwrite like this View attachment 5297 and then you can obviously see that it asks if you want to swap or copy ^^



thank you for this wonderful explanation!


----------



## Misters0freshh

My native fruit in my town are pears
and Isabelle gave me a basket of peaches in which I grew

I've planted other fruits such as banana, lemons, durian, and coconuts.
But this morning, I woke up to my peach trees turning into durian trees!
Has this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Treasu(red)

I've been hunting for quite a while now- and I can't find a complete, comprehensive list of what villagers suggest what community projects? I.e. smug villagers ask for revolving art, etc. This is the best list I can find: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects

It is STILL lacking the data on who suggests the wysteria trellis and the rose arch, which is what I'm looking for. Does anyone 
*A) Have a better, complete PWP guide?
B) Can simply tell me what type of villager requests the wysteria trellis and rose arch?*


----------



## Bones

Bri said:


> Can someone give me a list of ways to make villagers move out? XP



Ignoring them completely is the best method. 



MadelinefromCatopia said:


> My few questions are:
> 1. This is gonna sound stupid, but how do you start a new post?
> 2. What can you buy with Bells in the Forum?
> 3. If you want to reply to someone, how do you do the thing where you  post their question in a box as a part of your answer?



1. I assume you mean thread, so - go to whatever board you want to start one in, then click "Post New Thread", which is a brown button near the top of the screen.

2. Items from the shop, which are listed here.

3. To quote somebody, just go to their post and press "Reply With Quote".


----------



## dissembled

Will beetles spawn on trees that I planted on the island?  Or do they spawn only on native trees that were there beforehand?


----------



## hexomega

Is it possible to have multiple towns if you buy a physical and a digital copy?


----------



## Jedo

dissembled said:


> Will beetles spawn on trees that I planted on the island?  Or do they spawn only on native trees that were there beforehand?



Trees you'e planted. I did this and I am getting so many bells. I usually catch beetles then sharks and make about 300k an hour.


----------



## 1HappyRobot

Is there a trick to catching horned elephant beetles? Because anytime I get into the very minimum distance it flys away. I'm not running so I don't understand...


----------



## oath2order

1HappyRobot said:


> Is there a trick to catching horned elephant beetles? Because anytime I get into the very minimum distance it flys away. I'm not running so I don't understand...



You need to be in sneaking mode for this:

Walk very slowly towards them. You must come from the side. Watch the movements. All beetles will stay still, shake from side to side, and repeat. You must take a few steps towards them as they shake from side to side.


----------



## Punchyleaf

If the bug stops moving while you're sneaking, you stop as well and wait until it wiggles a bit to continue

oath2order you ninja you :x


----------



## jPottie

Question, this is my first AC game. I haven't had a villager move out yet, but when and if they do, when another moves in, will they move to the same place my previous villager was at? Or will they pick a new spot in my town to wreck to place their home?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Most likely a new spot


----------



## jPottie

Augh D:< Oh well, hopefully grass isn' that hard to grow back. I'll just have to put up some public works where I know I don't want them to go to


----------



## Janna

1HappyRobot said:


> Is there a trick to catching horned elephant beetles? Because anytime I get into the very minimum distance it flys away. I'm not running so I don't understand...



I just sneak slowly at them with the net by holding down A while walking. So long as you don't go too fast and don't get too close before sneaking, you should be fine.


----------



## Nigel

I heard somewhere that katrina moves into main street after you visit her tent 20 times. Is that true?

If so, does it count it outside visitors visit katrina in your town?
Or can you make a character, visit Katrina, delete character and repeat 20 times?


----------



## Mint

Nigel said:


> I heard somewhere that katrina moves into main street after you visit her tent 20 times. Is that true?
> 
> If so, does it count it outside visitors visit katrina in your town?
> Or can you make a character, visit Katrina, delete character and repeat 20 times?



Visitor's fortunes will count towards their 20 fortunes and not yours.
As for making characters over and over and deleting them, it would be easier to just keep four characters in your town, have each one get their fortune told five times and then delete the extra characters.
But if you want to keep making and deleting characters, then go for it.


----------



## ACking

I checked the past couple pages and I couldn't find it so sorry if it's been asked, but how long does the shoe store take to build? 
-Thanks


----------



## Fishboi

ACking said:


> I checked the past couple pages and I couldn't find it so sorry if it's been asked, but how long does the shoe store take to build?
> -Thanks



I believe it's three days.


----------



## Mays

Sort of off-topic, but what song is Kapp'n singing? I know it's the tune of a real song..


----------



## Gizmodo

Erm, my ninth villager Moose moves in tomorrow..
But i also invited Alfonso from the campsite to move in and he said yes
when will Alfonso move in?


----------



## Mint

Alfonso will move in a few days after Moose moves in.


----------



## Gizmodo

Mint said:


> Alfonso will move in a few days after Moose moves in.



Ok thanks


----------



## ACking

Fishboi said:


> I believe it's three days.



Thank you


----------



## Mays

Mays said:


> Sort of off-topic, but what song is Kapp'n singing? I know it's the tune of a real song..


Anyone?


----------



## oath2order

Mays said:


> Anyone?



I don't think it's a real song.


----------



## Lin

Is it possible to use someone else's Shampoodle? o.o


----------



## Jedo

So even though this has been talked about a lot I still need clarification. 

So, if I DO NOT add the campsite, my town will remain with 9 villagers? However, if I DO add the campsite I can invite the person in the tent to come live in my village ( meaning they can't just invite themselves in )


@Lin,

Yes. My friend had the Japanese version and I go to her town all the time. However, you can only change hair and hair color. You have to have the shop yourself for the rest of the options.


----------



## Mint

Lin said:


> Is it possible to use someone else's Shampoodle? o.o



Yes.



Jedo said:


> So even though this has been talked about a lot I still need clarification.
> 
> So, if I DO NOT add the campsite, my town will remain with 9 villagers? However, if I DO add the campsite I can invite the person in the tent to come live in my village ( meaning they can't just invite themselves in )


If you do not build the campsite, your 10th villager will be a villager from someone else's town. The 10th villager does not always have to be a camper.


----------



## Lin

Mint said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> If you do not build the campsite, your 10th villager will be a villager from someone else's town. The 10th villager does not always have to be a camper.



Thanks.


----------



## Jedo

Mint said:


> If you do not build the campsite, your 10th villager will be a villager from someone else's town. The 10th villager does not always have to be a camper.



So, if I did build my campsite but never invited anyone to move in would i remain at 9?


----------



## Mint

Jedo said:


> So, if I did build my campsite but never invited anyone to move in would i remain at 9?



Yes, but only if you never wifi with anyone either, since their villagers could still move in.


----------



## Jedo

Mint said:


> Yes, but only if you never wifi with anyone either, since their villagers could still move in.



Ah but alas I do that. So my best shot is that every day after I get my ninth villager is to check for a tenth right? By the time I have the 10th villager I won't have to do the restart method for awhile at least. xD


----------



## Lin

Ok so I heard if a villager is thinking moving and you talk to them, you'll be asked if they should stay or move (but sometimes won't even take your advice)... So if I have a villager thinking of moving out, can I still continue to ignore them and will they move out even if the conversation doesn't happen? Does this change anything (like how soon they move out)?


----------



## The Architect

Is there anything cool I can do during a thunder/lightning storm?


----------



## Superpenguin

The Architect said:


> Is there anything cool I can do during a thunder/lightning storm?



No.


----------



## benchm

will villagers still request the unique bridges if I already have 3 built in my town?


----------



## Superpenguin

benchm said:


> will villagers still request the unique bridges if I already have 3 built in my town?



No.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Hi, um, I've been mayor for 8 days now(I'm in Australia so I got it so much later than everyone) And Isabelle hasn't fallen asleep yet to unlock the dream suite, besides 1 or more completed projects and 7 days of mayorhood, are there any other prerequisites I should be meeting?


----------



## Albireo

Ever since this morning, whenever I tilt the analog stick fully, instead of walking like usual, I end up running. Even though I'm not pressing B. It's been very frustrating, I keep accidentally trampling my flowers and scaring away fish and bugs. I'm sure it's not my 3DS, because I don't have this issue in Pokemon, or any of my other games.

Does anyone know what may have caused this, or know how to fix it?


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Albireo said:


> Ever since this morning, whenever I tilt the analog stick fully, instead of walking like usual, I end up running. Even though I'm not pressing B. It's been very frustrating, I keep accidentally trampling my flowers and scaring away fish and bugs. I'm sure it's not my 3DS, because I don't have this issue in Pokemon, or any of my other games.
> 
> Does anyone know what may have caused this, or know how to fix it?



You could always recalibrate your circle pad through the system settings, just a bit of simple troubleshooting.


----------



## Superpenguin

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> Hi, um, I've been mayor for 8 days now(I'm in Australia so I got it so much later than everyone) And Isabelle hasn't fallen asleep yet to unlock the dream suite, besides 1 or more completed projects and 7 days of mayorhood, are there any other prerequisites I should be meeting?



It's 7 days after you complete your first PWP.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Superpenguin said:


> It's 7 days after you complete your first PWP.



So considering the first day I just spent time getting that 100% approval and made my first project the day after, she should be sleeping today... or tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Superpenguin

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> So considering the first day I just spent time getting that 100% approval and made my first project the day after, she should be sleeping today... or tomorrow. Thanks



It should be:

Day 1: Move into town, follow Isabelle's Advice
Day 2: Can go sit in chair in back of office, work on getting your development permit
Day 3: Receive Development Permit and can start construction on your first PWP
Day 4: First PWP is complete


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Superpenguin said:


> It should be:
> 
> Day 1: Move into town, follow Isabelle's Advice
> Day 2: Can go sit in chair in back of office, work on getting your development permit
> Day 3: Receive Development Permit and can start construction on your first PWP
> Day 4: First PWP is complete



Oh that's what you meant, whoops XD
Thank You for the maximum clarification for a dumbass like myself.


----------



## Superpenguin

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> Oh that's what you meant, whoops XD
> Thank You for the maximum clarification for a dumbass like myself.



It's fine, you're not dumb.
I don't know if they count your first PWP as when it is fully complete or once it has construction started though. Nevertheless, just wait a few more days and check on Isabelle each day and you'll get that Dream Suite soon.


----------



## Jinglefruit

benchm said:


> will villagers still request the unique bridges if I already have 3 built in my town?





Superpenguin said:


> No.



D: Damn! So we have to go without a bridge while we wait an absolute age for them to request what we want. Bad deal there. 
Funny how I planned on only having 1 bridge in my town and now have an issue with 3. <_<;




Albireo said:


> Ever since this morning, whenever I tilt the analog stick fully, instead of walking like usual, I end up running. Even though I'm not pressing B. It's been very frustrating, I keep accidentally trampling my flowers and scaring away fish and bugs. I'm sure it's not my 3DS, because I don't have this issue in Pokemon, or any of my other games.
> 
> Does anyone know what may have caused this, or know how to fix it?



You might want to check neither L or R are stuck down. - they will both act as running buttons as well when pressed alone.


Also, on the moving in/out topics. I thought the 10th villager will only move in from another town if you talk to them while their house is in boxes and tell them to move to your town. And that they only move in randomly if it's not the 10th villager.

And if a villager decides to move out but you never talk to them about it they will still leave. - otherwise Time travelling would have no risk of losing them. ;P


----------



## Mint

Jinglefruit said:


> Also, on the moving in/out topics. I thought the 10th villager will only move in from another town if you talk to them while their house is in boxes and tell them to move to your town. And that they only move in randomly if it's not the 10th villager.
> 
> And if a villager decides to move out but you never talk to them about it they will still leave. - otherwise Time travelling would have no risk of losing them. ;P


I've had villagers move into my town after someone, who had a villager moving from their town, visited my town. I never talked to their villager beforehand.


----------



## Janna

Will the items in my island storage box be lost if I turn the game off? I'd like to keep them in there so I can sell them to Reese the next day since her shop's closed right now, but I'm not sure if they'll be lost that way. It's kind of a pain to run back and forth to my home to deposit all the items in my storage closet.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

I'm really curious to hear how the music for Halloween in game sounds like. I wondered if they just re-used old music or made completely new music. I'm surprised I can't find anything for it online.

Sorry if this wasn't actually a direct question haha.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mint said:


> I've had villagers move into my town after someone, who had a villager moving from their town, visited my town. I never talked to their villager beforehand.



That's a pain, I don't want all the rejected from other towns villagers. Especially if it's like WW again where me and my sister had Bud and Rolf perpetually being traded between our games. Guess I better get used to regularly resetting when I'm due villagers. 



Janna said:


> Will the items in my island storage box be lost if I turn the game off? I'd like to keep them in there so I can sell them to Reese the next day since her shop's closed right now, but I'm not sure if they'll be lost that way. It's kind of a pain to run back and forth to my home to deposit all the items in my storage closet.



They will stay there. I tried this last night.


----------



## Janna

Jinglefruit said:


> They will stay there. I tried this last night.



Wow, that's pretty awesome! Thanks for the fast reply~


----------



## oath2order

Janna said:


> Will the items in my island storage box be lost if I turn the game off? I'd like to keep them in there so I can sell them to Reese the next day since her shop's closed right now, but I'm not sure if they'll be lost that way. It's kind of a pain to run back and forth to my home to deposit all the items in my storage closet.



They will not. I put items in the box when I was in someone else's island. The game crashed, but when I loaded my game, all the stuff was in the box in my town.


----------



## Fresh

Does anyone have a list of all the items that you can use the ores on? I just have them piled up in my closet


----------



## Mays

Does mail get delivered at 6am or at 9am when Pete is wandering?


----------



## SamXX

Is there a furniture catalog in this game? I've tried speaking to Timmy and Tommy at Nooklings, but there hasn't been an option for a furniture catalog like in previous games. How do I find it? Or isn't there one?


----------



## Fame

do balloons come at set times? or are they just random? found the answer they come at like 10:04, 10:14, 10:24 etc
and if i buy the flower bags and tree saplings from another town does it count towards the amount you need for the silver can and golden axe? 

edit: also to person above me, you have to wait until the second shop expansion until you can get the catalogue


----------



## Martin

Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I need some help with furniture names!

I need the name of the tub, the desk and the chair, if anyone knows!


----------



## Mokuren

I will look in the guide...

Editor's desk and editor's chair
Whirlpool bath


----------



## Martin

Mokuren said:


> I will look in the guide...
> 
> Editor's desk and editor's chair
> Whirlpool bath



Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it 

One last item! Does anyone know the name of the fan on the wall?


----------



## Bones

SamXX said:


> Is there a furniture catalog in this game? I've tried speaking to Timmy and Tommy at Nooklings, but there hasn't been an option for a furniture catalog like in previous games. How do I find it? Or isn't there one?



Yep, but you need to be upgraded to the second level (Convenience Store) in order to use it.


----------



## pocky

this is a two part question.

part one: Some days when I talk to Isabelle she'll tell me that my town is the best and that Tortimer wouldn't mind being mayor again if the town looked like mine. Other days when I'll talk to her she'll tell me that my town is amazing. 

I know that if she says that my town is amazing it means that I have a perfect town, and I have the Jacob's ladders to prove it. But what about when she tells me that my town is the best? Does that also mean that my town is perfect?

Part two of the question only applies if the answer to part one is "No, it is not the same thing."

But anyway.... Do pitfall seeds, buried fossils, and gyroids affect the perfect town rating? The only thing that I can remember doing differently is that I can't always find all buried things. I have a lot of trees and they sometimes hide buried objects :C


----------



## Zen

pocky said:


> this is a two part question.
> 
> part one: Some days when I talk to Isabelle she'll tell me that my town is the best and that Tortimer wouldn't mind being mayor again if the town looked like mine. Other days when I'll talk to her she'll tell me that my town is amazing.
> 
> I know that if she says that my town is amazing it means that I have a perfect town, and I have the Jacob's ladders to prove it. But what about when she tells me that my town is the best? Does that also mean that my town is perfect?
> 
> Part two of the question only applies if the answer to part one is "No, it is not the same thing."
> 
> But anyway.... Do pitfall seeds, buried fossils, and gyroids affect the perfect town rating? The only thing that I can remember doing differently is that I can't always find all buried things. I have a lot of trees and they sometimes hide buried objects :C



- same thing
- not as much as you think. keep the town clean is a good motto. one or two things are no problem.


----------



## pocky

Thank you, Zen! I guess that I should have asked about it sooner then. I've been breaking my head over why she wasn't saying "amazing" thought that something was wrong, but couldn't figure out what >.< But now I know  Thanks again


----------



## RisingSun

Ok, I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the thread or in this thread (this thread is getting almost too unwieldy to find a specific answer), when does Sable give out the mannequin.  I do not see it in the Prima guide as even being available.  I have had my QR reader for a couple of days and talked to her every day, yet she has not given it to me.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Superpenguin

RisingSun said:


> Ok, I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the thread or in this thread (this thread is getting almost too unwieldy to find a specific answer), when does Sable give out the mannequin.  I do not see it in the Prima guide as even being available.  I have had my QR reader for a couple of days and talked to her every day, yet she has not given it to me.  Am I missing something?



I got mine the day after I got the QR Machine when I talked to Sable, so I just recommend keep talking to her everyday until she gives it to you.


----------



## Zen

RisingSun said:


> Ok, I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the thread or in this thread (this thread is getting almost too unwieldy to find a specific answer), when does Sable give out the mannequin.  I do not see it in the Prima guide as even being available.  I have had my QR reader for a couple of days and talked to her every day, yet she has not given it to me.  Am I missing something?



11 days.

Edit: i got mine as soon as the qr machine unlocked as well. General consensus seems to be around 7-11 days.


----------



## pocky

I also got my mannequin right after I got the QR machine, so 11 days.

two questions:

1) When is it too late to convince a villager to not move away? If I log in to the game and Isabelle tells me that a villager is leaving and that I should say my goodbyes, could I still convince them to stay? Or would it be too late by then? (This hasn't happened yet, but I want to be prepared in case that it does happen.)

2) Does anyone know where I can find pictures of all of the community projects? The prima guide doesn't have any pictures... :C


----------



## Superpenguin

pocky said:


> I also got my mannequin right after I got the QR machine, so 11 days.
> 
> two questions:
> 
> 1) When is it too late to convince a villager to not move away? If I log in to the game and Isabelle tells me that a villager is leaving and that I should say my goodbyes, could I still convince them to stay? Or would it be too late by then? (This hasn't happened yet, but I want to be prepared in case that it does happen.)
> 
> 2) Does anyone know where I can find pictures of all of the community projects? The prima guide doesn't have any pictures... :C



1. When their boxes are packed, they have made up their mind.

2. They are in this thread: 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rks-Projects&p=1280219&viewfull=1#post1280219


----------



## Maddiesweet

Can you exchange friend codes with someone who has AC:CF?


----------



## Mint

Maddiesweet said:


> Can you exchange friend codes with someone who has AC:CF?



No. New Leaf cannot connect with AC:CF.


----------



## taygo

I can't find the answer to this question. But when you get a display case with glass or normal display case how do you put items in it? Do you need to go to retail?


----------



## jPottie

How frequently do villagers move out? I don't care for too many of mine, but I don't want to reset for better villagers because I love my map. Does it take weeks/months, and is there a limit to how many can move out?


----------



## maarowak

I was wondering if someone can confirm me how much space some public works projects need (their size + space around it)
•Caf?
•Floral Clock
•Log
•Picnic Set
•Bonfire
•Drinking Fountain
•Hand Pump
•Hot Spring
•Japanese Style Bell
•Totem Pole
•Flower Bed
•Bus Shelter
•Japanese Shrine
•Wisteria

and if public works projects that show up on the main street (like the dream suite, house of fortune and the museum's 2nd floor) count towards the 30 projects limit. i heard somewhere that the surveillance center doesn't (though i know it resides on the town) so i thought maybe they didn't too. 

also, shrubs, they are confusing me. should they be treated as trees, with the exception they can be right next to each other?

aka can't be near buildings, pwps, border of the town etc


edit: oh, and does anyone know if selling things to Leila does something? I asked it some pages ago and no one answered


----------



## Lin

jPottie said:


> How frequently do villagers move out? I don't care for too many of mine, but I don't want to reset for better villagers because I love my map. Does it take weeks/months, and is there a limit to how many can move out?



Game is pretty new but I'll just tell you my experience... I ignored Quillson for about a week, then after he told me he was moving out on the 27th. So I'd say it takes about 2 weeks. I'd say ignoring works best... Just don't talk to them, at all. Pretend they don't exist. At some point your other villagers will talk about how the villager (you ignored) is talking about moving out, then you'll know it paid off. XD After they tell you, you can trigger the conversation about moving if your villager runs up to you (with that exclamation mark over their head), just keep in mind that if you tell them to leave they might flip and say they'll stay afterall... so you could save before triggering the convo to be safe. Or perhaps you don't even need to trigger the convo for them to move out, but the conversation DOES tell you the date at least.


----------



## Superpenguin

taygo said:


> I can't find the answer to this question. But when you get a display case with glass or normal display case how do you put items in it? Do you need to go to retail?



It acts just like a table. Anything you can put on a table, you can put in the case.


----------



## jPottie

Lin said:


> Game is pretty new but I'll just tell you my experience... I ignored Quillson for about a week, then after he told me he was moving out on the 27th. So I'd say it takes about 2 weeks. I'd say ignoring works best... Just don't talk to them, at all. Pretend they don't exist. At some point your other villagers will talk about how the villager (you ignored) is talking about moving out, then you'll know it paid off. XD After they tell you, you can trigger the conversation about moving if your villager runs up to you (with that exclamation mark over their head), just keep in mind that if you tell them to leave they might flip and say they'll stay afterall... so you could save before triggering the convo to be safe. Or perhaps you don't even need to trigger the convo for them to move out, but the conversation DOES tell you the date at least.



Alright, great, I'll give this a go... I've been talking to everyone so I guess it's time to do the cold shoulder now. Thanks!


----------



## taygo

Superpenguin said:


> It acts just like a table. Anything you can put on a table, you can put in the case.


I tried that but maybe it is the item that wont go on the display case. It was a creeping skeleton but I think I tired the mario star too.


----------



## maarowak

also, another question:

i have a pattern slave.
if i delete him, what will happen with the paths i made with him?


----------



## maarowak

maarowak said:


> also, another question:
> 
> i have a pattern slave.
> if i delete him, what will happen with the paths i made with him?



answering myself: they will disappear


----------



## taygo

All the characters have to talk to sable to use the machine right? I know my mayor had it but I thought it was unfair I had to do stuff over kinda with my mule My mayor did their work they need to do theirs I guess haha.


----------



## Zen

taygo said:


> All the characters have to talk to sable to use the machine right? I know my mayor had it but I thought it was unfair I had to do stuff over kinda with my mule My mayor did their work they need to do theirs I guess haha.



yes. if you haven't noticed, sable doesn't trust easily and is wary. she's not the "your friend is my friend" kind of lady.


----------



## Sholee

I have question about the digital copy. If I get the digital copy, can i copy my save file from the sd card and put it on my computer. Then, make a new town and copy that save file from the sd card and put it on my computer. So technically, I'd have 2 towns to play with? (if i just copy and paste the town files from my computer to the 3ds xl?)


----------



## Zen

Sholee said:


> I have question about the digital copy. If I get the digital copy, can i copy my save file from the sd card and put it on my computer. Then, make a new town and copy that save file from the sd card and put it on my computer. So technically, I'd have 2 towns to play with? (if i just copy and paste the town files from my computer to the 3ds xl?)



no.


----------



## Martin

You probably can. After upgrading to my 3DS XL, my digital copy didn't have it's save file anymore. So I moved a file from my old SD card that had the save file, and it worked perfectly onto my digital game. So you should be able to do that with swapping each one.


----------



## Gizmodo

Does someone nearly try to move everyday??
Henry tried to yesterday and i successfully stopped him
and now today i've just stopped KidCat from moving


----------



## Octavia

Gizmodo said:


> Does someone nearly try to move everyday??
> Henry tried to yesterday and i successfully stopped him
> and now today i've just stopped KidCat from moving



No, that would be awful. I've yet to experience a villager wanting to move away.


----------



## Kaeliae

I've had 3 try to move away. All three were my favorites -- and I talk to them all the time, so I'm not sure why they wanted to leave. I talked all three out of it though.  Two happened nearly back-to-back.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Colton was the first to ask to move out; I didn't let him.
Mint asked a few days later; I let her go.


----------



## samyfav

Do mannequins count as one furniture piece, or one per clothing item?


----------



## Superpenguin

What is the pun/joke behind T.I.Y.?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> What is the pun/joke behind T.I.Y.?


It's a pun on D.I.Y. which stands for Do It Yourself. So I guess it's Timmy/Tommy it yourself? Idk...that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## tigereyes86

On the island, there's a funny little "Eeee" noise.  What is it?  Been driving me crazy trying to figure it out!!


----------



## Gingersnap

Do you get to choose yourself where to place the Cafe? Or is it decided for you?


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> It's a pun on D.I.Y. which stands for Do It Yourself. So I guess it's Timmy/Tommy it yourself? Idk...that doesn't make much sense.



That's what I thought, but it made no sense, so I  thought I was missing something. Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gingersnap said:


> Do you get to choose yourself where to place the Cafe? Or is it decided for you?



Choose yourself.


----------



## maarowak

maarowak said:


> I was wondering if someone can confirm me how much space some public works projects need (their size + space around it)
> ?Caf?
> ?Floral Clock
> ?Log
> ?Picnic Set
> ?Bonfire
> ?Drinking Fountain
> ?Hand Pump
> ?Hot Spring
> ?Japanese Style Bell
> ?Totem Pole
> ?Flower Bed
> ?Bus Shelter
> ?Japanese Shrine
> ?Wisteria
> 
> and if public works projects that show up on the main street (like the dream suite, house of fortune and the museum's 2nd floor) count towards the 30 projects limit. i heard somewhere that the surveillance center doesn't (though i know it resides on the town) so i thought maybe they didn't too.
> 
> also, shrubs, they are confusing me. should they be treated as trees, with the exception they can be right next to each other?
> 
> aka can't be near buildings, pwps, border of the town etc
> 
> 
> edit: oh, and does anyone know if selling things to Leila does something? I asked it some pages ago and no one answered



bumping question


----------



## Cevan

When I got on my 3DS today, there was the blue circle next to the New Leaf app meaning there was something to do with Spotpass that was downloaded, or something of the sort. I opened the game up and couldn't figure out when it was, and the blue circle disappeared.

Anyone know what it was for?


----------



## Mari

what is this (click) item called in english?


----------



## Janna

How does moving out work, exactly? I've been ignoring Cobb and Chow for almost a week if not a week now but they never run up to me and ask if they should leave. They've yet to even talk to me at all.


----------



## Bambi

Janna said:


> How does moving out work, exactly? I've been ignoring Cobb and Chow for almost a week if not a week now but they never run up to me and ask if they should leave. They've yet to even talk to me at all.



From what I have heard and personal experience I am almost 100% it is random.

At first I hated Broffina so I hit her with the net etc. Then I changed my mind about her. I did everything she asked from me, sent her letters with presents in them and talked to her all the time.

I have hit Paula, complained about her numerous times, completely ignored her etc. Yet BROFFINA is the one who is moving...


----------



## 1marcos6

Can you actually swim in New Leaf?


----------



## maarowak

Does the "2 characters with the same personality" limit still exists?


----------



## Mint

1marcos6 said:


> Can you actually swim in New Leaf?



Yes, you need to buy a swimsuit from the island for 40 medals to swim in your town. It's not sold everyday.



maarowak said:


> Does the "2 characters with the same personality" limit still exists?



No, I have three cranky villagers in my town right now. Elvis, Grizzly, and Chow. Dx


----------



## Janna

Bambi said:


> From what I have heard and personal experience I am almost 100% it is random.
> 
> At first I hated Broffina so I hit her with the net etc. Then I changed my mind about her. I did everything she asked from me, sent her letters with presents in them and talked to her all the time.
> 
> I have hit Paula, complained about her numerous times, completely ignored her etc. Yet BROFFINA is the one who is moving...



Ugh. :/ This is a huge bummer as I'd really like Cobb and Chow gone since they're just not my types of characters. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Coni

Where should I put my Reset Center? :s  I know it can be anyways but should I put it close to some other building, I just dont seem to find a good spot D:


----------



## Zen

Coni said:


> Where should I put my Reset Center? :s  I know it can be anyways but should I put it close to some other building, I just dont seem to find a good spot D:



mine is in front of the town hall. so no one moves in front of it.

it's not obvious since it's hidden in flowers


----------



## Coni

Zen said:


> mine is in front of the town hall. so no one moves in front of it.
> 
> it's not obvious since it's hidden in flowers



Yes.. thats a nice idea, problem is I have someone living in front of my town hall since day 1 ;_;


----------



## Joyce

Do foreign perfect fruits grow in your town? Of will they just turn out as normal fruits?


----------



## Mint

Joyce said:


> Do foreign perfect fruits grow in your town? Of will they just turn out as normal fruits?



No, if foreign perfect fruit is planted in a town it's not native to, it will grow into a normal fruit tree.


----------



## Bambi

Is it more profitable to sell to Reese or to Nooklings?


----------



## TxAnt

Bambi said:


> Is it more profitable to sell to Reese or to Nooklings?



I have had better prices from Reese


----------



## Janna

Bambi said:


> Is it more profitable to sell to Reese or to Nooklings?



Reese usually buys for more.


----------



## CharityDiary

Is there Server Maintenance going on right now? What time is this expected to end?


----------



## pocky

This is probably a stupid question, but... I keep hearing that people have gotten Reggie's house via SpotPass, but he doesn't show up in my game despite of the fact that I am playing from the U.S.
What exactly do I need to do to get Reggie's house?


----------



## Coni

Im trying to connect to my Best Friends feature but I keep getting the Error Code 001-0803 "The server is undergoing maintenance. Please try again later" :c also I went to Home and to my friend list but it gave me the same error. I am connected to the internet though, because the 3ds internet browser is working o.o 
Is anyone else with the same "server maintenance"?


----------



## Jedo

Coni said:


> Im trying to connect to my Best Friends feature but I keep getting the Error Code 001-0803 "The server is undergoing maintenance. Please try again later" :c also I went to Home and to my friend list but it gave me the same error. I am connected to the internet though, because the 3ds internet browser is working o.o
> Is anyone else with the same "server maintenance"?



There appears to be some sort of maintenance happening at the moment.


----------



## Coni

That's a relief, thanks a lot Jedo n_n


----------



## barronn30

Since we are allowed 10 villagers max, anyone know if we need to have one of each personality?
Anyone have a town with 10 villagers and missing personalities? 

Personality types are: 
Male- Smug, Lazy, Jock, Cranky
Female - Snooty, Normal, Peppy, Uchi

Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin

barronn30 said:


> Since we are allowed 10 villagers max, anyone know if we need to have one of each personality?
> Anyone have a town with 10 villagers and missing personalities?
> 
> Personality types are:
> Male- Smug, Lazy, Jock, Cranky
> Female - Snooty, Normal, Peppy, Uchi
> 
> Thanks!



Not every town will have one of each personality...or else it'd be too easy to get all the PWPs suggested.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mari said:


> what is this (click) item called in english?



That is the 'Lunch tray', I believe. I think I ordered it from my showcase today conveniently, if it is that item you are welcome to have/catalogue it.




barronn30 said:


> Since we are allowed 10 villagers max, anyone know if we need to have one of each personality?
> Anyone have a town with 10 villagers and missing personalities?
> 
> Personality types are:
> Male- Smug, Lazy, Jock, Cranky
> Female - Snooty, Normal, Peppy, Uchi
> 
> Thanks!



I believe your first 8 villagers are always 1 of each, but if one moves out and you invite a camper in, or a villager from another town of a different personality then you will be missing one. Otherwise the game will have a strong preference (maybe guaranteed) for one of the missing personalities to move in next time if it is due to be a randomly generated villager.


----------



## barronn30

Oh okay, thanks again!


----------



## Fresh

Fresh said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the items that you can use the ores on? I just have them piled up in my closet



Anyone?


----------



## Lin

How do I update my game? o.o I tried "update data" at menu for AC but it still shows that little blue dot on the DS main menu.

(Nevermind, I think it was just my 3DS trying to tell me I got Reggie in my Showcase...)


----------



## Hab

I've been scouring some corners of the internet and I've yet to find the answer to my question.

Is there a way to change/alter sound options like in previous titles? I honestly DO NOT like Animalese and would prefer SILENCE.


----------



## oath2order

Hab said:


> I've been scouring some corners of the internet and I've yet to find the answer to my question.
> 
> Is there a way to change/alter sound options like in previous titles? I honestly DO NOT like Animalese and would prefer SILENCE.



Talk to Isabelle when you want her to load the game. I think that should work.


----------



## Hab

oath2order said:


> Talk to Isabelle when you want her to load the game. I think that should work.



For some odd reason that option doesn't come up UNLESS I'm missing something. Would be weird if I literally have to WAIT in-game days to be able to change my settings.


----------



## oath2order

Hab said:


> For some odd reason that option doesn't come up UNLESS I'm missing something. Would be weird if I literally have to WAIT in-game days to be able to change my settings.



I don't think you can change it then


----------



## kimmy27

So...one of my villagers asked me to bury his timecapsule. I did, and mentioned to him that I buried it. He just said "awesome, I will tell you when to dig it up again"....and....now it's just...buried there. How long is it supposed to be buried there? I always think it's a fossil and try to get it xD haha


----------



## Zen

kimmy27 said:


> So...one of my villagers asked me to bury his timecapsule. I did, and mentioned to him that I buried it. He just said "awesome, I will tell you when to dig it up again"....and....now it's just...buried there. How long is it supposed to be buried there? I always think it's a fossil and try to get it xD haha



just leave it. it'll disappear eventually and then they'll ask you to dig it up.

just remember where it is. i usually just plant it near their house.


----------



## kimmy27

Zen said:


> just leave it. it'll disappear eventually and then they'll ask you to dig it up.
> 
> just remember where it is. i usually just plant it near their house.



oh no...I just buried it somewhere random. Now I have to dig up the place, lol. Good tip though, going to bury it next to their house next time. thanks

*Another question:*

Does someone know a complete Cyrus guide? I just unlocked him yesterday and I would like to know the what the colors look like etc. (like, gothic yellow etc...how does that look exactly?)

And when you redesign an item, can it be re-redesigned after that?


----------



## rpgcaster

I haven't yet gotten access to the second store upgrade (and to my understanding the catalog either). In this case, if I was to add an item to my inventory and trade it away, would it count towards my catalog once it's unlocked or does it only count the ones after the catalog is unlocked?


----------



## Zen

kimmy27 said:


> oh no...I just buried it somewhere random. Now I have to dig up the place, lol. Good tip though, going to bury it next to their house next time. thanks
> 
> *Another question:*
> 
> Does someone know a complete Cyrus guide? I just unlocked him yesterday and I would like to know the what the colors look like etc. (like, gothic yellow etc...how does that look exactly?)
> 
> And when you redesign an item, can it be re-redesigned after that?



There are probably pics somewhere on the net. I can't give them to you personally without running into talks about copyright and blah.

But yes, you can redesign an item repeatedly as long as you have the money for it.




rpgcaster said:


> I haven't yet gotten access to the second store upgrade (and to my understanding the catalog either). In this case, if I was to add an item to my inventory and trade it away, would it count towards my catalog once it's unlocked or does it only count the ones after the catalog is unlocked?



Yes. the catalog is written as soon as you start the game. you just can't access it until you get to a catalog machine.


----------



## kimmy27

Zen said:


> There are probably pics somewhere on the net. I can't give them to you personally without running into talks about copyright and blah.
> 
> But yes, you can redesign an item repeatedly as long as you have the money for it.



thanks Zen, you've been a great help  (arigatou gozaimas! ^.^) 

Guess I'll have to search the web for pictures. I tried it but couldn't find any, but I'll try again


----------



## Robert Plant

How to fish sharks and more rare fishes?

Everytime I try, they flee right when I press Y.


----------



## Katharine2000

When you see a balloon (present) in the sky can you catch it with a net? If so, how? I've tried before but I couldn't get it.


----------



## rpgcaster

Does putting paths down on ground prevent grass degradation in the spots they occupy?


----------



## Robert Plant

Katharine2000 said:


> When you see a balloon (present) in the sky can you catch it with a net? If so, how? I've tried before but I couldn't get it.


No. You can't catch balloons. You have to break them with the slingshot.


----------



## kimmy27

Katharine2000 said:


> When you see a balloon (present) in the sky can you catch it with a net? If so, how? I've tried before but I couldn't get it.



Wait till the balloon flies near the edge of the cliff. It will lower a bit, low enough for you to hit it with the net and pop the balloon 



Tengu said:


> How to fish sharks and more rare fishes?
> 
> Everytime I try, they flee right when I press Y.



You just have to hit Y faster. Try fishing with the sound on, and close your eyes. It's easier to react to the "plop" sound then to watch the bobber. It takes some practice though



rpgcaster said:


> Does putting paths down on ground prevent grass degradation in the spots they occupy?



Yep.


----------



## Gingersnap

Mari said:


> what is this (click) item called in english?



the lunch tray!


----------



## Katharine2000

Thank you Kimmy27! And I have another question. How do villagers request public work projects? I really want the police station but how do I, I guess, get the villagers to ask for it?


----------



## Martin

Katharine2000 said:


> Thank you Kimmy27! And I have another question. How do villagers request public work projects? I really want the police station but how do I, I guess, get the villagers to ask for it?



There is no specific way, sadly. It's all random. They'll light up with an exclamation mark and run up and tell you they want a specific project, and tell you that they'll notify Isabelle.


----------



## Katharine2000

Ahh I see. Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Kaijudomage

rpgcaster said:


> Does putting paths down on ground prevent grass degradation in the spots they occupy?





kimmy27 said:


> Yep.



This was a long standing rumor, patterns DO NOT prevent grass wear.
Unless you run everywhere, all the time, everyday, your grass wear will be minimal.

But even in the worse case scenario, grass wear in New Leaf is nowhere near as bad as City Folk.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm at CT island and it keeps telling me my waters are too choppy to go back home?


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> I'm at CT island and it keeps telling me my waters are too choppy to go back home?



That has something to do with your internet connection, try moving closer to your router or moving it closer to you.
You can also try doing a quick tour and then trying to go home again. Also, the tours will save your progress on CT, so you can just flick the wifi switch after that and anything in your box should be at your town.


----------



## Zen

rpgcaster said:


> Does putting paths down on ground prevent grass degradation in the spots they occupy?





Kaijudomage said:


> This was a long standing rumor, patterns DO NOT prevent grass wear.
> Unless you run everywhere, all the time, everyday, your grass wear will be minimal.
> 
> But even in the worse case scenario, grass wear in New Leaf is nowhere near as bad as City Folk.



I'm going to stop you right here. Patterns do prevent grass wear in this game. 

It's most noticeable in winter. I have patterns everywhere in my town and I run everywhere (which is why I have patterns).


----------



## Mint

Zen said:


> I'm going to stop you right here. Patterns do prevent grass wear in this game.
> 
> It's most noticeable in winter. I have patterns everywhere in my town and I run everywhere (which is why I have patterns).



I have patterns in my Japanese town and I always run on them. When I removed the patterns, the grass was completely gone and I had a perfect dirt path where the patterns had been.

Patterns do not prevent grass wear.


----------



## oath2order

Mint said:


> I have patterns in my Japanese town and I always run on them. When I removed the patterns, the grass was completely gone and I had a perfect dirt path where the patterns had been.
> 
> Patterns do not prevent grass wear.



They prevent grass wear for me.


----------



## Superpenguin

Zen said:


> I'm going to stop you right here. Patterns do prevent grass wear in this game.
> 
> It's most noticeable in winter. I have patterns everywhere in my town and I run everywhere (which is why I have patterns).



I had this long path of patterns in my town which I always ran on because it was just a straight path, but then I wanted to put a street lamp on it, but I had to move the path up a bit so the streetlamp wouldn't be too close to the cliff. When I lifted up the patterns, all that was there was dirt. I planted flowers and now the grass is revealing itself to be coming back. 

Patterns do NOT prevent grass wear.


----------



## Mint

oath2order said:


> They prevent grass wear for me.



Run on your path for a couple of months and then see if they've held up. I'm currently removing some of my paths and I will post pictures of the results.


----------



## Lin

I guess paths are only for people who want to hide the dirt or just like the way they look then. xD Ooooor... those who want to make a natural dirt path but don't want to see it until it's fully done, so they put paths to make it easier to know where to run.


----------



## Mint

*Patterns do not prevent grass wear.*


----------



## Martin

How do you make grass grow back though? Cause the deterioration is already noticeable in my town and it's giving me a panic attack. (Not really, but it's such an eyesore.)


----------



## Superpenguin

Martin said:


> How do you make grass grow back though? Cause the deterioration is already noticeable in my town and it's giving me a panic attack. (Not really, but it's such an eyesore.)



Put flowers on top, then water them everyday.


----------



## Mays

If someone has the raccoon clock, can they order another from the catalog and give it to me?


----------



## Mint

Martin said:


> How do you make grass grow back though? Cause the deterioration is already noticeable in my town and it's giving me a panic attack. (Not really, but it's such an eyesore.)



Grass will also start to grow back after it rains or snows.

- - - Post Merge - - -




Mays said:


> If someone has the raccoon clock, can they order another from the catalog and give it to me?



It is re-orderable. You should be able to find someone in the Re-tail forum that can order one for you.


----------



## Lin

Luckily I find dirt paths pretty cute. :3


----------



## oath2order

Mint said:


> *Patterns do not prevent grass wear.*



I mean, even though the patterns in my town prevented grass wear, sure.


----------



## Mint

oath2order said:


> I mean, even though the patterns in my town prevented grass wear, sure.



You probably haven't been running on your patterns long enough to wear out the grass.

I've been running on the patterns in my NA town for around a week and the grass hasn't worn out yet. But it will wear out eventually.


----------



## oath2order

Mint said:


> You probably haven't been running on your patterns long enough to wear out the grass.
> 
> I've been running on the patterns in my NA town for around a week and the grass hasn't worn out yet. But it will wear out eventually.



Two weeks here. And still no wear.


----------



## Mint

oath2order said:


> Two weeks here. And still no wear.



Give it time. The grass wear in the pictures I posted earlier, are of patterns that I have been running on for several months.

That's why I said earlier to give it a few months and then see how well they've held up.


----------



## Lin

I have a feeling the grass wear people are right here... xD Even back in City Folk you can find guides of people explaining how to do dirt roads.... and one of the tips is to put a path down to know where to run.


----------



## Bambi

Mint said:


> *Patterns do not prevent grass wear.*
> View attachment 5625View attachment 5626View attachment 5627



This is AWESOME! I am laying paths so I can make natural dirt ones like this  How freaking cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SamXX

Does the fountain have any use, or does it just look pretty?

I like my fountain, but was just curious if there is anything to do with it, like there was in City Folk.


----------



## Mint

SamXX said:


> Does the fountain have any use, or does it just look pretty?
> 
> I like my fountain, but was just curious if there is anything to do with it, like there was in City Folk.



All it does is look pretty. It doesn't do anything else.


----------



## SamXX

Mint said:


> All it does is look pretty. It doesn't do anything else.



Thank you!


----------



## Punchyleaf

My grass hasn't worn either. Been about 2 weeks. Dying for it to wear down already


----------



## TOASTY

Does anyone know if the beautiful town ordinance affects grass wear? For some reason, I'm having serious issues with it. I don't have patterns down, I never run, and I have flowers over every single dirt spot and no grass is growing back. It seems to get progressively worse every day and I don't know why. I currently have the Night Owl ordinance, but I'd be willing to switch if it helped my grass grow.


----------



## Chelyn

Can anyone tell me what this item is called (The one on the wall with the fish)?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> My grass hasn't worn either. Been about 2 weeks. Dying for it to wear down already





oath2order said:


> I mean, even though the patterns in my town prevented grass wear, sure.



Same here. I've been running on mine since I got the pattern machine. I do love paths 




Mint said:


> Give it time. The grass wear in the pictures I posted earlier, are of patterns that I have been running on for several months.
> 
> That's why I said earlier to give it a few months and then see how well they've held up.



Though I must ask, given the evidence that patterns do not prevent grass wear (thanks for the pics!), do they just slow it down? I've been running on mine for months and I pulled a few of them up and the grass is still there....




TOASTY said:


> Does anyone know if the beautiful town ordinance affects grass wear? For some reason, I'm having serious issues with it. I don't have patterns down, I never run, and I have flowers over every single dirt spot and no grass is growing back. It seems to get progressively worse every day and I don't know why. I currently have the Night Owl ordinance, but I'd be willing to switch if it helped my grass grow.



...Although, this could be possible. i've had Beautiful town for ages.

Such an odd thing. Grass.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chelyn said:


> Can anyone tell me what this item is called (The one on the wall with the fish)?
> 
> View attachment 5680



it's a mobile.


----------



## Jake

Not really a question, but when I use the Dream Suite I can visit a town no problem providing I use a Dream Address. However, if I chose to go to a random town Luna says I am having trouble connecting to the internet and wakes me up.


Anyone else had/having this problem and know how to fix?


----------



## sharkstache

TOASTY said:


> Does anyone know if the beautiful town ordinance affects grass wear? For some reason, I'm having serious issues with it. I don't have patterns down, I never run, and I have flowers over every single dirt spot and no grass is growing back. It seems to get progressively worse every day and I don't know why. I currently have the Night Owl ordinance, but I'd be willing to switch if it helped my grass grow.



that's crazy, i thought i was the only one. I had night owl too and my grass is dying rapidly everyday, and it's just getting worst.  
I just placed flowers on every dirt spot and switched it to beautiful town, hoping that it will help.  I'm taking day by day pictures to figure it out.

Also, I heard that you have to water your flowers in order to make the grass under it grow back.  Does anyone know whether or not you have to water them in a beautiful town ordinance? Thanks.


----------



## Mays

I just unlocked the option to build the 2nd floor for the museum. 

I looked online and it said you need to have been mayor for 14 days, when I've only been mayor for 12? I had another character before but I deleted the save, so surely that doesn't count..


----------



## Robert Plant

Mays said:


> I just unlocked the option to build the 2nd floor for the museum.
> 
> I looked online and it said you need to have been mayor for 14 days, when I've only been mayor for 12? I had another character before but I deleted the save, so surely that doesn't count..


Well, you're supposed to donate 20 different things (insects, fish, fossils and paintings) to the museum and talk to Blathers 14 different days, so I think your deleted save counts.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Quick question, I haven't got it yet but am interested for design purposes to know how far away from a river the back on the Caf? can be. Is it just the usual one space? Or perhaps two spaces?  I'm just thinking as it's quite a large project it could be different.


----------



## Mays

Tengu said:


> Well, you're supposed to donate 20 different things (insects, fish, fossils and paintings) to the museum and talk to Blathers 14 different days, so I think your deleted save counts.



Hmm, weird. I deleted the save and created a whole new one.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bubble Pop said:


> Quick question, I haven't got it yet but am interested for design purposes to know how far away from a river the back on the Caf? can be. Is it just the usual one space? Or perhaps two spaces?  I'm just thinking as it's quite a large project it could be different.



5 spaces back. 3 spaces both left and right. I wanted it on a little bend in the river. It fit, but it was too close, the spot I had decided, so now my cafe and police station have a small "backyard"

EDIT: why can't the panda bears "set" be remade, but the regular bears can?


----------



## rpgcaster

Is there any known way to increase the likelihood of villagers requesting public works projects? :/


----------



## barronn30

Is there any furniture that acts as a storage for visitors? similar to the locker at the train station.
Would be convenient since my re-tail is so far away from train station if people come to sell fish/bugs and my house is near re-tail.

Edit:
Another question-
What does luck affect? (Like if you do the Feng Shui, Katrina, or 4 leaf clover)


----------



## Lin

Can you freely place the Cafe where you want it just like most public work projects? Or is it set in a random location once you finish donating...? Just asking since I heard people resetting for Cafe location (but maybe I just read that wrong...).


----------



## Punchyleaf

You can place it freely


----------



## Lin

Loviechu said:


> You can place it freely



Oh ok thanks.


----------



## Katharine2000

Where's the swimsuit in aika village? I've been looking for it for ages now and I can't find it.


----------



## Bambi

Can anyone point me in the direction of a list of all the new furniture series available as well as where I can buy them? I'm especially interested in the Messy series but would like all.

If it includes previous game furniture AND new stuff that would be even better. Thank you


----------



## Eloise

How many Japanese bridges can you have? I'm wondering if it's possible to get 2.


----------



## Bambi

Eloise said:


> How many Japanese bridges can you have? I'm wondering if it's possible to get 2.



You can have 3 Bridges in your town


----------



## Eloise

Bambi said:


> You can have 3 Bridges in your town



I know you can have 3 bridges in your town but how many Japanese bridges can you make? (3 max of course)


----------



## Bambi

Eloise said:


> I know you can have 3 bridges in your town but how many Japanese bridges can you make? (3 max of course)



3. The type doesn't matter. You just need to demolish your starter bridge to make the 3rd Japanese.


----------



## Eloise

Bambi said:


> 3. The type doesn't matter. You just need to demolish your starter bridge to make the 3rd Japanese.



So it's possible to have a fairy-tale bridge and 2 Japanese bridges for example?


----------



## Bambi

Eloise said:


> So it's possible to have a fairy-tale bridge and 2 Japanese bridges for example?



Yeap. Or one different one each.


----------



## Eloise

Bambi said:


> Yeap. Or one different one each.



That's good then. I was worried you could only have 1 of each bridge.


----------



## Fionnabard

Jake. said:


> Not really a question, but when I use the Dream Suite I can visit a town no problem providing I use a Dream Address. However, if I chose to go to a random town Luna says I am having trouble connecting to the internet and wakes me up.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had/having this problem and know how to fix?



I am having the same issue. I just tell her I'll search then choose the region like Japan or USA and pick a place randomly myself. That works.


----------



## DirtyD

I'm sure it has been asked... But I searched the thread, I've poked around online, and I just am not seeing it.  Shoulda been put into the booklet or something.  Anyways...

In the Encyclopedia there are 3 sections?  Bugs... Fish... And something that looks like an Octopus.. Is that like Deep Sea fish or something?  What is that slot for?

Thanks


----------



## barronn30

DirtyD said:


> I'm sure it has been asked... But I searched the thread, I've poked around online, and I just am not seeing it.  Shoulda been put into the booklet or something.  Anyways...
> 
> In the Encyclopedia there are 3 sections?  Bugs... Fish... And something that looks like an Octopus.. Is that like Deep Sea fish or something?  What is that slot for?
> 
> Thanks



That's the creatures you find from diving.


----------



## Fionnabard

That third icon is for diving, all the stuff you get in a wetsuit, such as seaweed, sea slug, starfish, octopus, ect.


----------



## jPottie

Question about the campsite. I got someone I don't really care for. If I tell them no when they ask to move in, will they for sure not move in? Can I do anything extra to prevent them from moving in? And do they just end up going away, and then a new villager will move to the campsite that I have the option of recruiting..?


----------



## Fionnabard

Say no and they do not move in. I had the campsite and 8 villagers. Some ugly frog camped there and I did a mini game with him. I won he asked to move in. I said no. He left.
A cat moved in as my 9th villager 2 days later, no 10th villager yet and it has been 5 days.

No new campers yet, but I think I have to wait like a week, so we'll see.


----------



## jPottie

Alright, sounds good! I'll wait a week if I have to.. I do not want Charlise :x


----------



## maarowak

Can anyone _pleeeeease_ confirm me the size (actual size, not how much space they need -I'm assuming they all need one space on every side, except the Cafe who needs and extra space in front of it?) of these pwp:

•Hand Pump it's 1x1 or 2x1 because of the animation... P:
•Totem Pole
•Bonfire
•Japanese Style Bell (from what I've seen in dreams they are 2x2, but maybe they need an extra space horizontally because of the animation?)
•Log


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Riiiiptide

What does the lighthouse do in ACNL?


----------



## Nymph

Do you really need the campsite to get your last villager? I didn't build one and yet my 10th villager is still moving in tomorrow...


----------



## Superpenguin

Riiiiptide said:


> What does the lighthouse do in ACNL?



Lights up at night. 



Nymph said:


> Do you really need the campsite to get your last villager? I didn't build one and yet my 10th villager is still moving in tomorrow...



To get the 10th villager, you'll need either the campsite, have wifi'd with someone and have one of their villagers move in, or just have waited so long that the game has just put in a random villager for you.


----------



## Nymph

Superpenguin said:


> To get the 10th villager, you'll need either the campsite, have wifi'd with someone and have one of their villagers move in, or just have waited so long that the game has just put in a random villager for you.



Interesting! It must have been the third option for me then? I don't recall talking to Queenie in anyone elses town...

The only villager I had talked to was Beardo who became my 9th villager after I talked to him at my friends town (and they deleted their town...which instantly teleported Beardo to mine....? ._. )

Thanks for answering my question~!


----------



## Superpenguin

Nymph said:


> Interesting! It must have been the third option for me then? I don't recall talking to Queenie in anyone elses town...
> 
> The only villager I had talked to was Beardo who became my 9th villager after I talked to him at my friends town (and they deleted their town...which instantly teleported Beardo to mine....? ._. )
> 
> Thanks for answering my question~!



You didn't have to talk to the resident. As long as you visited the town, and that resident ended up moving, you became able to receive that resident.


----------



## Riiiiptide

How do you unlock Katrina's Fortune Shop? Google says 20 fortunes, but is that only for you? I've had 20+ people come via wifi to talk to her and get their fortunes but still nothing


----------



## Colorflow

Do patterns on furniture work in the same manner as paths?
ie, if I replace the pattern after using it, will it switch to the new one?

If so, that's a shame. >< I want to use more patterns in my house, but I need room for my clothes...


----------



## Jedo

Ughh could someone help me with this? I have Shampoodle and I know the hair I want I get it but the color. I can't seem to get brown and ever little picture guide I see sucks because I either get grey or red. ;-;


----------



## oath2order

How do you get grey or red? Those are two separate systems. Grey is on Natural, and Red is on Dark. Unless you mean orange.

Either way, http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/50410132084/animal-crossing-new-leaf-shampoodle


----------



## Chelyn

Zen said:


> it's a mobile.



Thanks !!


----------



## Jedo

oath2order said:


> How do you get grey or red? Those are two separate systems. Grey is on Natural, and Red is on Dark. Unless you mean orange.
> 
> Either way, http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/50410132084/animal-crossing-new-leaf-shampoodle




I choose natural colors, but this is like a dark red ;-; I have no idea why I am getting grey either. Still Brown should be near the top of the bar but not quite there, every time I try it a little less then top I get grey ;-; and If I go any lower I get red so can't figure out what I am doing wrong.


----------



## sharkstache

Do I still need to water flowers in a Beautiful town in order for the grass to grow back under them?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Colorflow said:


> Do patterns on furniture work in the same manner as paths?
> ie, if I replace the pattern after using it, will it switch to the new one?



Yes, the patterns for furniture work the same way as the ones for paths. I had a cushion with a custom design on it. After I replaced that design in my inventory, the design on the cushion changed too.


----------



## Slickyrider

This is about a specific series of furniture. That is, the Card series.

Although most TBT users probably haven't gotten T&T Emporium yet (the final upgrade), the Card series is available through GracieGrace, Gracie's own store on the 3rd floor of the Emporium. The Prima guide states that the wallpaper for the series is available  during the summer, while the rest of the series is available "not during sales".

So, what does that mean? All year-round, but not during sales? During the summer, but not during sales? I'd much like to pick up this furniture series, and I can't find much information about it otherwise.


----------



## Colham

Should I sell bugs and fish to Re-Tail or to the Nooklings/T&T Mart?

What should I see to each?


----------



## Robert Plant

Colham said:


> Should I sell bugs and fish to Re-Tail or to the Nooklings/T&T Mart?
> 
> What should I see to each?



At Re-Tail. Reese sometimes pay a little more than usual.


----------



## Kaeliae

Riiiiptide said:


> How do you unlock Katrina's Fortune Shop? Google says 20 fortunes, but is that only for you? I've had 20+ people come via wifi to talk to her and get their fortunes but still nothing



I saw someone say that the mayor (or maybe just one of your characters) has to be the last person to get the fortune to trigger the move in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slickyrider said:


> This is about a specific series of furniture. That is, the Card series.
> 
> Although most TBT users probably haven't gotten T&T Emporium yet (the final upgrade), the Card series is available through GracieGrace, Gracie's own store on the 3rd floor of the Emporium. The Prima guide states that the wallpaper for the series is available  during the summer, while the rest of the series is available "not during sales".
> 
> So, what does that mean? All year-round, but not during sales? During the summer, but not during sales? I'd much like to pick up this furniture series, and I can't find much information about it otherwise.



I think this is flat-out wrong. The card series is ONLY available during Gracie Grace sales periods. I think the prices decrease as the sale continues, but not 100% about that. A US player who had the Japanese version did a bunch of videos where he collected the series. He got his during the May sales.


----------



## Mays

I got the museum second floor today, but I still haven't got kicks yet? I've spent more than 10k at Able Sister's.

Also, how do I get the museum shop? Does Blathers have that thinking above his head again in a few days?


----------



## Nooblord

The shop is on the second floor, it sells 3 items a day. Museum themed furniture, wall paper, flooring, silver net/rod/shovel.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Mays said:


> I got the museum second floor today, but I still haven't got kicks yet? I've spent more than 10k at Able Sister's.
> 
> Also, how do I get the museum shop? Does Blathers have that thinking above his head again in a few days?



Not sure what to tell you about Kicks - keep spending at Ables.  I didn't keep track of bells spent, but bought out Ables (clothes and hats/accessories) each day.  Once the blue tarp appears where Kicks will be, it takes three days to complete.

Is your museum second floor open for business or did you just unlock the project?  If the second floor is accessible, then Celeste will be found sleeping there and the "museum shop" is simply the two displays - one in front and one in back of Celeste.  The front one selling silver tools (shovel, rod and net) and/or carpets/wallpaper and the back one selling display cases and such.


----------



## Superpenguin

sharkstache said:


> Do I still need to water flowers in a Beautiful town in order for the grass to grow back under them?


Yes.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Kaeliae said:


> I saw someone say that the mayor (or maybe just one of your characters) has to be the last person to get the fortune to trigger the move in.



Do you remember the source? I am hearing from some people that it doesn't matter who. Other people say that the fortunes can only be from that specific town. Then you're the first I'm hearing about this way, which I hope is true.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Any readings by Katrina in your town will count - whether from your own players or from visitors.

In my Japanese town, I was keeping track of how many readings had been made.  Since I didn't (and still don't) know who had to get the last reading, on the day I was certain I would reach 20, I made sure I let my friends get readings first and then sent in my mayor character.  She got the reading and then Katrina said there was enough business to open a shop in town.


----------



## Eloise

I don't know when my 10th villager is coming. I have 8 villagers at the moment and 1 villager that came from the campsite. How long does it take?


----------



## pocky

Question: I thought that the 10th villager was someone that you invited to move into your town (either from the campsite, or from another friend's town)? Today my friend got her 10th villager, Frobert, but she didn't invite him to move in. Note: I used to have Frobert in my town, we're not sure if he came from my town because his house hasn't been built yet, but my friend never even talked to him... we're both sort of confused right now ^^;


----------



## Superpenguin

pocky said:


> Question: I thought that the 10th villager was someone that you invited to move into your town (either from the campsite, or from another friend's town)? Today my friend got her 10th villager, Frobert, but she didn't invite him to move in. Note: I used to have Frobert in my town, we're not sure if he came from my town because his house hasn't been built yet, but my friend never even talked to him... we're both sort of confused right now ^^;



If you visited the town Frobert was in, he has the chance of moving in.

In the end, though, does it really even matter? I mean you got your 10th villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eloise said:


> I don't know when my 10th villager is coming. I have 8 villagers at the moment and 1 villager that came from the campsite. How long does it take?



If your 9th villager came from the campsite, it's definitely going to take longer for your 10th to move in. That's what happened to me. I actually just went ahead and got my 10th villager from a friend's town instead of waiting for the game to give me one or for a likable camper to come in.


----------



## pocky

Superpenguin said:


> If you visited the town Frobert was in, he has the chance of moving in.
> 
> In the end, though, does it really even matter? I mean you got your 10th villager.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If your 9th villager came from the campsite, it's definitely going to take longer for your 10th to move in. That's what happened to me. I actually just went ahead and got my 10th villager from a friend's town instead of waiting for the game to give me one or for a likable camper to come in.


Ah, I see, I see.
And he didn't move into /my/ town, he moved into my friend's town. And it does sort of matter when he decides to build his house over a field of expensive flowers/bushes 

I guess that I'll avoid visiting others for now >.< I want my 10th villager to be a camper.


----------



## StiX

When a villager is about to move out (even after mentioning it) will they still be in their house "packing" the day before? or will they just be "gone"?


----------



## Superpenguin

StiX said:


> When a villager is about to move out (even after mentioning it) will they still be in their house "packing" the day before? or will they just be "gone"?



Their boxes will be packed the day before they leave.


----------



## pocky

StiX said:


> When a villager is about to move out (even after mentioning it) will they still be in their house "packing" the day before? or will they just be "gone"?



They'll be in their house packing on the last day. Example: If Al tells you that he is leaving on June 30th and you go to his house on June 30th, he will be there with his boxes packed.


----------



## StiX

Superpenguin said:


> Their boxes will be packed the day before they leave.





pocky said:


> They'll be in their house packing on the last day. Example: If Al tells you that he is leaving on June 30th and you go to his house on June 30th, he will be there with his boxes packed.



thanks! just wanted to be sure. If i'm too late telling them not to go when they ask me, can I still try to convince them in their "packing" state? ^^;


----------



## pocky

StiX said:


> thanks! just wanted to be sure. If i'm too late telling them not to go when they ask me, can I still try to convince them in their "packing" state? ^^;



It'll be too late by then, if you talk to them when they're packed you'll no longer have the option to get them to stay :C


----------



## Slickyrider

Kaeliae said:


> I think this is flat-out wrong. The card series is ONLY available during Gracie Grace sales periods. I think the prices decrease as the sale continues, but not 100% about that. A US player who had the Japanese version did a bunch of videos where he collected the series. He got his during the May sales.



Yep, you're right. I'm in November at the moment (for the Mush series), and Gracie's sale just started up. She carries 3 pieces of the series each day (INCLUDING the wallpaper and carpeting), and nothing else during sales. This happens during any sale period, any season, any year, just only during sales.


----------



## Gizmodo

When do new days begin on NewLeaf??/

In Wild World, a new villager would always enter on midnight, but in new leaf, new villagers don't seem to appear then, and public works don't appear at midnight once paid off??


----------



## Superpenguin

Gizmodo said:


> When do new days begin on NewLeaf??/
> 
> In Wild World, a new villager would always enter on midnight, but in new leaf, new villagers don't seem to appear then, and public works don't appear at midnight once paid off??



6am.


----------



## Riiiiptide

RainyInVancouver said:


> Any readings by Katrina in your town will count - whether from your own players or from visitors.
> 
> In my Japanese town, I was keeping track of how many readings had been made.  Since I didn't (and still don't) know who had to get the last reading, on the day I was certain I would reach 20, I made sure I let my friends get readings first and then sent in my mayor character.  She got the reading and then Katrina said there was enough business to open a shop in town.



Thanks I will try that!


----------



## TomoEGoto

Has anyone been lucky enough to catch a tarantula?
I have seen three and haven't been able to catch them in time because they always surprise me and I don't usually have my net in my hands and when I do, the things are off the screen and I can't find them again. I hate how they took out the noise they made when they walked along the ground, it made it easier to know when one was around. 

Anyone got tips?


----------



## Birdy

TomoEGoto said:


> Has anyone been lucky enough to catch a tarantula?
> I have seen three and haven't been able to catch them in time because they always surprise me and I don't usually have my net in my hands and when I do, the things are off the screen and I can't find them again. I hate how they took out the noise they made when they walked along the ground, it made it easier to know when one was around.
> 
> Anyone got tips?


Make sure you approach it from behind, it can only see right in front of it. Thats how i caught one. It also depends on when you see it of course, but if you see it before it sees you, move around behind it and nab it .

Also does the instrument centre project do anything?


----------



## Superpenguin

Birdy said:


> Also does the instrument centre project do anything?



It tells you upcoming weather conditions for your town.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

The answer is 99 percent no, I bet, but is there any way at all to stop a villager from moving in to your town that you invited via campsite? I was dumb and asked someone to move in that I wasn't sure about, and now I regret it.


----------



## Superpenguin

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> The answer is 99 percent no, I bet, but is there any way at all to stop a villager from moving in to your town that you invited via campsite? I was dumb and asked someone to move in that I wasn't sure about, and now I regret it.



No, if you asked them, and they agreed, they are coming.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Superpenguin said:


> No, if you asked them, and they agreed, they are coming.



Haha, figured that. Ok. I'm still having mixed feelings, so I might still like that they are coming. I'm weird.


----------



## Birdy

How big does your tree have to be before you can sit in front of it (how many days/hrs)?


----------



## Gera

Anyone can really confirm that walking doesn't erode the grass? (I have been noticing grass wear in my town and I don't run just walk)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Gera said:


> Anyone can really confirm that walking doesn't erode the grass? (I have been noticing grass wear in my town and I don't run just walk)



Where in the world did you read that? Any form of movement causes erosion. Walking just happens to be the one to cause the slowest grass deterioration.


----------



## Gera

Loviechu said:


> Where in the world did you read that? Any form of movement causes erosion. Walking just happens to be the one to cause the slowest grass deterioration.



When I was looking about grass wear, I found a lot of contradictions


----------



## dissembled

How can you attain patterns from towns visited while using the Dream Suite? I have tried to pick them up but was not successful.


----------



## oath2order

dissembled said:


> How can you attain patterns from towns visited while using the Dream Suite? I have tried to pick them up but was not successful.



Depends if the town allows you to take them. If it does, find Wendell.


----------



## Mays

What does the silver shovel do that the regular one doesn't?


----------



## Campy

Mays said:


> What does the silver shovel do that the regular one doesn't?


Hitting the money rock will sometimes give you ores/gems instead of bells.


----------



## Robert Plant

Mays said:


> What does the silver shovel do that the regular one doesn't?


When you hit the magical rock (the one that spams money), it can leave a mineral too.


----------



## kimmy27

I want to unlock the fortune teller shop. And it says Katrina needs to tell your fortune 20 times before you get the shop. Can you do that 20 times in one day? Because she doesn't come very often..


----------



## DJStarstryker

Several people have been telling me today that one of my townies is thinking about moving. I have talked to him several times and he has never mentioned it. Does this mean the decision has not been set yet? Will he still ask me about moving at some point?


----------



## magneto

Why's it always friggin raining in my town?  Have had the game nearly 2 weeks, and apart from a few sunny days at the start it's rained almost every day since. Yesterday I got to go to the Island for the first time so I'll actually get to see some sun now!


----------



## Bubble Pop

So Dr Shrunk visited my town, I did the signatures and handed them into him outside the club... I've read that it should open the next day, but this isn't the case, and like 2 days later still nothing. Any reason why?


----------



## Eirrinn

DJStarstryker said:


> Several people have been telling me today that one of my townies is thinking about moving. I have talked to him several times and he has never mentioned it. Does this mean the decision has not been set yet? Will he still ask me about moving at some point?


Sometimes it will take a little bit, wait like a day and the villager will probably ask you he/she is thinking about moving

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bubble Pop said:


> So Dr Shrunk visited my town, I did the signatures and handed them into him outside the club... I've read that it should open the next day, but this isn't the case, and like 2 days later still nothing. Any reason why?



It actually doesn't open the next day, it takes much longer. I think its one of the longest building to be built. just wait


----------



## Superpenguin

kimmy27 said:


> I want to unlock the fortune teller shop. And it says Katrina needs to tell your fortune 20 times before you get the shop. Can you do that 20 times in one day? Because she doesn't come very often..



Yes, but she'll only tell the mayor that she wants to open up shop after they get their fortune read meaning you'd have to be the 20th customer or you'd hae to wait until she comes again.



magneto said:


> Why's it always friggin raining in my town?  Have had the game nearly 2 weeks, and apart from a few sunny days at the start it's rained almost every day since. Yesterday I got to go to the Island for the first time so I'll actually get to see some sun now!



It's the rainy season in AC.


----------



## Mays

What does the thing Katrina said do? She said if I wear glasses (I'm wearing the ladder shades) that I'll be lucky? How so?


----------



## oath2order

Mays said:


> What does the thing Katrina said do? She said if I wear glasses (I'm wearing the ladder shades) that I'll be lucky? How so?



Depends if you got a fortune of health, wealth, love, friendship, or "things".

If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is health, bees won't fall from trees as much and if they do, they'll be slow, and you will be immune to mosquito bits.

If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is wealth, bells from the money rock increase, and some items sell for 1.5x more than they usually do at Re-Tail.

If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is love, conversations with villagers of the opposite sex will be better. They'll ask your for more things and give you more things.

If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is love, conversations with villagers of the same sex will be better. They'll ask your for more things and give you more things.

If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is "things", villagers will sell you things for less bells, and you'll be more likely to get rare items from Sahara and Fortune Cookies.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Anyone know which of the Japanese holiday only items are re-orderable from the catalog? I found the carp banner, the hinaningyo, and the blossom lantern in some of my Street Pass houses, so I can get those. But I noticed some are not orderable (the rice cake, the newsprint hat, and the New Year's Eve noodles). Is it just stuff that the Nooklings (and maybe Able Sisters) sold for these holidays that are re-orderable, and all stuff Isabelle gives out is not?


----------



## maarowak

DJStarstryker said:


> Anyone know which of the Japanese holiday only items are re-orderable from the catalog? I found the carp banner, the hinaningyo, and the blossom lantern in some of my Street Pass houses, so I can get those. But I noticed some are not orderable (the rice cake, the newsprint hat, and the New Year's Eve noodles). Is it just stuff that the Nooklings (and maybe Able Sisters) sold for these holidays that are re-orderable, and all stuff Isabelle gives out is not?



You are most likely right, considering the ladder shades aren't re-orderable.


----------



## Mays

oath2order said:


> Depends if you got a fortune of health, wealth, love, friendship, or "things".
> 
> If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is health, bees won't fall from trees as much and if they do, they'll be slow, and you will be immune to mosquito bits.
> 
> If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is wealth, bells from the money rock increase, and some items sell for 1.5x more than they usually do at Re-Tail.
> 
> If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is love, conversations with villagers of the opposite sex will be better. They'll ask your for more things and give you more things.
> 
> If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is love, conversations with villagers of the same sex will be better. They'll ask your for more things and give you more things.
> 
> If you wear the glasses, and your fortune is "things", villagers will sell you things for less bells, and you'll be more likely to get rare items from Sahara and Fortune Cookies.



How do I find out what fortune I have?


----------



## DirtyD

What's with the drunk Pelican on my beach asking about a lobster or whatever?  He almost looks like Pete


----------



## Stevey Queen

DirtyD said:


> What's with the drunk Pelican on my beach asking about a lobster or whatever?  He almost looks like Pete



It's Gulliver...

And he's not drunk. He was thrown overboard out to sea. Talk to him until he wakes up...


----------



## DirtyD

Lol I know he isnt really drunk, but it looks like he partied too hard the night before


----------



## Superpenguin

Mays said:


> How do I find out what fortune I have?



By reading the dialogue of the fortune you received from Katrina. It's possible you didn't receive a fortune, as sometimes she just tells you randomness that won't affect you.



DirtyD said:


> Lol I know he isnt really drunk, but it looks like he partied too hard the night before



He didn't though.


----------



## Robert Plant

DirtyD said:


> Lol I know he isnt really drunk, but it looks like he partied too hard the night before



I know right?


----------



## Tetsuya

How do I get the dream suit? Also what are Dlc I see a lot of people offering cataloging services...and whats cataloging?


----------



## Superpenguin

Tetsuya said:


> How do I get the dream suit? Also what are Dlc I see a lot of people offering cataloging services...and whats cataloging?



Dream Suite is unlocked by talking to Isabelle when she has the tired emotion. She will show this 7 days after your first PWP.

DLC is downloadable content, and since the Japan game has been out for a while, there are many exclusive DLC to Japan that are sought after.

 Cataloging is simply dropping an item to let somebody else pick it up, then they give it back. Once the item has been in their pockets, they can order the item from their catalog.


----------



## Tetsuya

ohh...so thats how people can get jacked when cataloging..interesting..


----------



## Tetsuya

New question how come there are no* POkemon*! Items or Dlc? Isn't pokemon owned by nintendo?


----------



## ACking

Do you have to water flowers if you have the beautiful town ordinance?


----------



## oath2order

Tetsuya said:


> New question how come there are no* POkemon*! Items or Dlc? Isn't pokemon owned by nintendo?



Not every franchise Nintendo owns has something in the game.



ACking said:


> Do you have to water flowers if you have the beautiful town ordinance?



Only if they wither.


----------



## Tetsuya

Do you think they will add some pokemon items since its one of there top sellers?


----------



## SamXX

Every now and again, while I'm playing, I hear a random noise like 3 shooting stars... But I can never figure out what it is making the noise, and what I'm supposed to do about it. Any help?


----------



## Jinglefruit

SamXX said:


> Every now and again, while I'm playing, I hear a random noise like 3 shooting stars... But I can never figure out what it is making the noise, and what I'm supposed to do about it. Any help?



I imagine that is notifying you of people coming online via the Best friend system, or arriving on Club Tortimer. If it's what I think it is, it's just the notifier for online players/friends.


----------



## Superpenguin

Tetsuya said:


> Do you think they will add some pokemon items since its one of there top sellers?



No.


----------



## oath2order

Tetsuya said:


> Do you think they will add some pokemon items since its one of there top sellers?



Probably not.


----------



## Campy

Tetsuya said:


> New question how come there are no* POkemon*! Items or Dlc? Isn't pokemon owned by nintendo?


No Pok?mon items, but there's a lot of Pok?mon QR codes out there that you can use for clothing or furniture.


----------



## tigereyes86

Weird question, how do you catalog an item that someone else has. For instance I'd like the aurora screen, so would I put it in my pocket, then give it back, then be able to order it in my own town?
Sorry but I just don't know haha!!


----------



## Superpenguin

tigereyes86 said:


> Weird question, how do you catalog an item that someone else has. For instance I'd like the aurora screen, so would I put it in my pocket, then give it back, then be able to order it in my own town?
> Sorry but I just don't know haha!!



That's how it works.


----------



## tigereyes86

Lol thanks, clearly I'm not quite as dumb as I look!


----------



## bagez

Hey I'm not sure if this has been asked before so sorry if it has.


Would just like to know if anyone knows where the cake display case in bg of this picture is from?
I've searched through the Prima guide and can't seem to find it. :/


----------



## Bambi

What is a good way to get persimmons?? I tried getting some from the maze tour but am not able to take them from the tour. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mays

Does Gulliver show up on certain days? I've only had him on the beach once in 14 days.


----------



## tigereyes86

Bambi said:


> What is a good way to get persimmons?? I tried getting some from the maze tour but am not able to take them from the tour. Anyone have any suggestions?



A few people have said this, they dont seem to grow properly either when you get them.  Would also like to see this answered actually!


----------



## pocky

I'll be going on vacation soon and won't be able to play the game for maybe a week or two (depending on how long the vacation is.)

Right now one of my villagers, Anabelle, wants to move out -she will be leaving town around the time that I'll be vacationing. If I end up not playing for two weeks and the come back, will Anabelle be the only one that leaves? Or will other villagers leave as well? I'm okay with her leaving, but I don't want any of the other ones to leave... as Anabelle is the only one that I dislike.


----------



## hexomega

Which waterfall would I find the char under? The ocean one or the river one?


----------



## maarowak

Bambi said:


> What is a good way to get persimmons?? I tried getting some from the maze tour but am not able to take them from the tour. Anyone have any suggestions?



you can get them by:
a) a villager giving them to you randomly (like as a thank you gift etc)
b) waiting for the last(?), or the one before that upgrade of the gardening store
c) someone giving it to you

pretty sure that's about it


----------



## Punchyleaf

bagez said:


> Hey I'm not sure if this has been asked before so sorry if it has.
> View attachment 5897
> Would just like to know if anyone knows where the cake display case in bg of this picture is from?
> I've searched through the Prima guide and can't seem to find it. :/



That's the dessert case. I have one in my dresser if you'd like it?


----------



## Jinglefruit

bagez said:


> Hey I'm not sure if this has been asked before so sorry if it has.
> View attachment 5897
> Would just like to know if anyone knows where the cake display case in bg of this picture is from?
> I've searched through the Prima guide and can't seem to find it. :/



I think that is the dessert case. I've seen it somewhere in my showcase.




Bambi said:


> What is a good way to get persimmons?? I tried getting some from the maze tour but am not able to take them from the tour. Anyone have any suggestions?



You can only get them from the final Nooklings expansion, gift from a villager or from someone elses town. 




Mays said:


> Does Gulliver show up on certain days? I've only had him on the beach once in 14 days.



At random, I have only had 1 camper in the past 2 weeks of having the campsite, and yet had Redd, Katrina and Gulliver 3 times.




pocky said:


> I'll be going on vacation soon and won't be able to play the game for maybe a week or two (depending on how long the vacation is.)
> 
> Right now one of my villagers, Anabelle, wants to move out -she will be leaving town around the time that I'll be vacationing. If I end up not playing for two weeks and the come back, will Anabelle be the only one that leaves? Or will other villagers leave as well? I'm okay with her leaving, but I don't want any of the other ones to leave... as Anabelle is the only one that I dislike.



Pretty sure she should be the only one. But I don't think anyone is 100% sure - especially as this week I have told both Agent S and Sally to leave and both have yet to pack up. (and I haven't even had 10 villagers!) - so I don't know if one changed their mind or if there's a chance 2 can be leaving at once.




hexomega said:


> Which waterfall would I find the char under? The ocean one or the river one?



Both, though I have only found it on the beach. - But there it can only be Char I believe, the other can have all river fish.


----------



## Superpenguin

tigereyes86 said:


> A few people have said this, they dont seem to grow properly either when you get them.  Would also like to see this answered actually!



They grow just like any other tree.


----------



## A-kun

Hmm, why can't I put any QR scanned designs on my newly built custom sign?


----------



## pocky

Jinglefruit said:


> Pretty sure she should be the only one. But I don't think anyone is 100% sure - especially as this week I have told both Agent S and Sally to leave and both have yet to pack up. (and I haven't even had 10 villagers!) - so I don't know if one changed their mind or if there's a chance 2 can be leaving at once.



Thank you! I think that I'll just try to play it during vacation, don't want to risk losing a villager that I love


----------



## tigereyes86

Superpenguin said:


> They grow just like any other tree.



Superpenguin, you are a font of all knowledge. I swear my questions must seem so stupid to you!  Thanks again


----------



## barronn30

So it seems like people have confirmed that the last villager doesn't has to be from the campsite.
I just had Puck moved in as my 10th villager even though the last camper was Mitzi.
So I was wondering if you had 8 villagers, is it possible to have two people move in based off campsite visitors?
Or is that limited to 1 maximum?

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm quite worried, i recieved 4 letters with presents in, however there was only space for 3, so one was tossed automatically?? what about if this had an animals picture in!
will i get to see this letter again?


----------



## Campy

Gizmodo said:


> I'm quite worried, i recieved 4 letters with presents in, however there was only space for 3, so one was tossed automatically?? what about if this had an animals picture in!
> will i get to see this letter again?


As far as I know, if you make space for that extra letter and then open your mailbox again, you should receive it.


----------



## magneto

Just a few quick questions about bug-hunting on the island...1) Is there an ideal time to do it, or just any time after dark? 2) Should I only go for the big beetles? Is it worth catching fruit beetles, moths, wharf roaches etc? 3) Any other tips?


----------



## Shampoodle

Do neighbors still collect stuff like furniture


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

magneto said:


> Just a few quick questions about bug-hunting on the island...1) Is there an ideal time to do it, or just any time after dark? 2) Should I only go for the big beetles? Is it worth catching fruit beetles, moths, wharf roaches etc? 3) Any other tips?


1) 7pm-11pm
2) Go for beetles on palm trees, except Goliath, and rainbow stags on normal trees. It's not worth catching the others.


----------



## Gizmodo

Campy said:


> As far as I know, if you make space for that extra letter and then open your mailbox again, you should receive it.



I tried this, and its sitll not coming through ;(


----------



## jPottie

I have the museum second floor, but I had a question about renting rooms. Is it a one time fee? Once I pay the 10,000, will I ever have to pay again or is the room mine?


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm actually so so worried about this, since it could have been Timbra's picture..
Will it be redelivered tomorrow? ive tried opening the letter box and nothing comes through


----------



## bagez

Loviechu said:


> That's the dessert case. I have one in my dresser if you'd like it?



Heyy, thank you, that would be so cool. I'll message you with my friend code.


----------



## magneto

Gemma said:


> 1) 7pm-11pm
> 2) Go for beetles on palm trees, except Goliath, and rainbow stags on normal trees. It's not worth catching the others.



Ok, thanks


----------



## Superpenguin

jPottie said:


> I have the museum second floor, but I had a question about renting rooms. Is it a one time fee? Once I pay the 10,000, will I ever have to pay again or is the room mine?



One time fee



Gizmodo said:


> I'm actually so so worried about this, since it could have been Timbra's picture..
> Will it be redelivered tomorrow? ive tried opening the letter box and nothing comes through



Letters don't just get tossed automatically, especially if they have presents attached. If you actually saw the letter icon for the particular letter and it was tossed, you can't get it back. Don't worry, it probably wasn't their picture unless that was their good-bye letter.


----------



## Ruesen

Is there a way to force letters to come like you could in City Folk? I remember when you opened your wifi or had someone visit or something, it used to force all pending letters to your mailbox. Can't use the same trick in New Leaf, just wondering if anyone found a way that doesn't include time traveling?


----------



## chaulklet

I only see I have 2 town ordinance. How would I get the wealthy town ordinance?


----------



## TiffaniMichele

chaulklet said:


> I only see I have 2 town ordinance. How would I get the wealthy town ordinance?



You can only have one town ordinance at a time!


----------



## chaulklet

Nevermind figured it out!


----------



## Punchyleaf

When can you request KK songs? He only lets me AFTER I got his random air check.

Also, why does he say some songs he doesn't even have; even if I put in the name correctly? He just belts out a random thing of noise and tells me he doesn't have a song called by what I requested


----------



## SFFRulesOK

I believe that the first time you meet K.K. he plays you a random song. Next week you can request one. As far as him not recognizing songs, maybe you didn't type it exactly. I think you have to use correct capitalization and punctuation. Also a lot of the names have changed from the Japanese version. Like I got K.K. Adventure, which in the Japanese Version is K.K. Hollywood. Even the cover art still says Hollywood on it.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I wrote it exactly how it is on my guide book. :/

And ah, I'll wait until next week and see if he lets me request then


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Okay, bummer! Hopefully next week you will get your awesome tune 

I forgot I had a question: when a villager says they'll move in from the campsite, how long does that take? Karla visited on the 28th, so I expected to see her house being built on the 29th. But there's no sign of her. She would be my 10th villager, and there's plenty of space.


----------



## Sheepish

Loviechu said:


> Also, why does he say some songs he doesn't even have; even if I put in the name correctly? He just belts out a random thing of noise and tells me he doesn't have a song called by what I requested


About this, try playing around with the punctuation. For example, "Go K.K. Rider!" gave me a random song, while "Go K.K. Rider" worked.


----------



## Campy

SFFRulesOK said:


> Okay, bummer! Hopefully next week you will get your awesome tune
> 
> I forgot I had a question: when a villager says they'll move in from the campsite, how long does that take? Karla visited on the 28th, so I expected to see her house being built on the 29th. But there's no sign of her. She would be my 10th villager, and there's plenty of space.


Her house plot should show up on the 30th.


----------



## Eloise

If I reset my town after a villager agreed to move into someone else's town because it was packing, would they still move there?


----------



## SamXX

What exactly is the "Fence" Public Works Project?

Is it just a random square plot of "fenced" area, or does it actually have a purpose/intended purpose (eg. to plant flowers inside, to grow trees, to trash items like in the Gamecube game, etc.)?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Eloise said:


> If I reset my town after a villager agreed to move into someone else's town because it was packing, would they still move there?



I am guessing they will move (if you mean you started a new town), as the villager data should have been saved to the other persons town as they left your town. 
If you're saying you reset as in just turned off without saving before they left your town, then I don't think they will move.




SamXX said:


> What exactly is the "Fence" Public Works Project?
> 
> Is it just a random square plot of "fenced" area, or does it actually have a purpose/intended purpose (eg. to plant flowers inside, to grow trees, to trash items like in the Gamecube game, etc.)?



It is just an empty plot. I put one next to my re-tail so I can put items waiting to be remade and the odd gem there. Instead of collecting mess on their pavement. 
Pretty sure there isn't enough space to grow trees in it though.

It can also be used to house flowers so that a new villager can't move on top of them.


----------



## Arowen

After construction begins, how many days does it take to have Shampoodle become fully built in your town?


----------



## Cazqui

Arowen said:


> After construction begins, how many days does it take to have Shampoodle become fully built in your town?



3-5 I think.


----------



## Shampoodle

Do you still need someone to come in your town and buy something for Shampoodle?


----------



## Mays

When an item at re-tail is premium, how much is the price increased by?


----------



## Superpenguin

Shampoodle said:


> Do you still need someone to come in your town and buy something for Shampoodle?



No.



Mays said:


> When an item at re-tail is premium, how much is the price increased by?



Price is doubled.


----------



## Nymph

Jinglefruit said:


> I am guessing they will move (if you mean you started a new town), as the villager data should have been saved to the other persons town as they left your town.
> If you're saying you reset as in just turned off without saving before they left your town, then I don't think they will move.




To add onto that...

I had accidentally talked to Beardo in my friends town (after he told my friend he was moving). My friend deleted their town, the next day Beardo suddenly arrived in my game!


----------



## StiX

Once Club LOL is unlocked, would I be able to get multiple emoticons and bootlegs if I visit my  friends towns?


for example;

Got my own emoticon/bootleg > go to sisters town and get emoticon/bootleg > go to girlfriends town ect. ect.


----------



## Janna

If I cover up my event plaza with QR pathways, will NPCs like Redd and Katrina no longer be able to come to my town? I assumed they couldn't place their tent/house above patterns but want to be sure.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It would remove the pattern, just like it would if a villager moved in c:


----------



## Janna

Loviechu said:


> It would remove the pattern, just like it would if a villager moved in c:



That's a relief! I wanted to set patterns down to make my town look neat but not prevent event NPCs. Thank you for the reply. :3


----------



## Superpenguin

StiX said:


> Once Club LOL is unlocked, would I be able to get multiple emoticons and bootlegs if I visit my  friends towns?
> 
> 
> for example;
> 
> Got my own emoticon/bootleg > go to sisters town and get emoticon/bootleg > go to girlfriends town ect. ect.



You can only get 1 emotion per day and it has to be in your own town.
When you go to another town, Club LOL will only open after 8pm for K.K. Slider's music.


----------



## pocky

I accidentally dug up one of my bushes. Luckily I had some bushes in my inventory so right after I accidentally dug it up, I attempted to replant it. However, the next day I noticed that the bush hadn't really grown and that it was growing.

I don't know why this is happening... I used to have a fully grown bush in that spot so I know for sure that I can plant something there without it going bad. But every time that I try to plant a new bush it just dies :C

Picture of the dead bush:


----------



## kimmy27

I have a few treestumps with special patterns on them (flowers, triforce, etc) but it's been a few days, and still no mushrooms. Do I need to water them? or should I just wait longer?


----------



## Chrissy

kimmy27 said:


> I have a few treestumps with special patterns on them (flowers, triforce, etc) but it's been a few days, and still no mushrooms. Do I need to water them? or should I just wait longer?


I think it's totally random, but I'm not sure. I left my stump alone and I got three to four mushrooms out of it. I remember it didn't happen at the very beginning.


----------



## Envy

When do we get bushes? I know we can get them at the island store, but that can't be the only way. Are they only available with the third upgrade to Nookling's store?


----------



## Chrissy

It would be the fourth upgrade, iirc, which is T.I.Y., the home center. That's when the Gardening store and Super T&T combine, I believe!


----------



## Mays

Anyone know what that wallpaper and carpet is? I think the bed is robot, right?


----------



## kimmy27

Mays said:


> Anyone know what that wallpaper and carpet is? I think the bed is robot, right?



I actually have the floor available in my store today if you want it I could buy it for you.

and yes I believe the bed is robot


----------



## Watch223

If I attach a piece of furniture to a letter and send it to a villager, will that villager then put that piece of furniture in their house?


----------



## Mays

kimmy27 said:


> I actually have the floor available in my store today if you want it I could buy it for you.
> 
> and yes I believe the bed is robot



No thanks! Just need the name if possible.


----------



## Meltd0wn

pocky said:


> I accidentally dug up one of my bushes. Luckily I had some bushes in my inventory so right after I accidentally dug it up, I attempted to replant it. However, the next day I noticed that the bush hadn't really grown and that it was growing.
> 
> I don't know why this is happening... I used to have a fully grown bush in that spot so I know for sure that I can plant something there without it going bad. But every time that I try to plant a new bush it just dies :C
> 
> Picture of the dead bush:
> View attachment 5985


Unlike the previous AC games replanting where a previous tree/bush was does not automatically mean the new item will grow.  I have run into this issue 3 times now, where I've removed a tree I didnt want and planted a new tree in its place and those new trees simply would not grow. (I tried 4 times with a fir tree in one spot just because I really wanted a fir tree in that area but no luck.




Mays said:


> Anyone know what that wallpaper and carpet is? I think the bed is robot, right?


Wall is "Lunar Horizon" and floor is called "Robo-floor" and the bed is robo as well as the sofa.


----------



## Mays

Meltd0wn said:


> Unlike the previous AC games replanting where a previous tree/bush was does not automatically mean the new item will grow.  I have run into this issue 3 times now, where I've removed a tree I didnt want and planted a new tree in its place and those new trees simply would not grow. (I tried 4 times with a fir tree in one spot just because I really wanted a fir tree in that area but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Wall is "Lunar Horizon" and floor is called "Robo-floor" and the bed is robo as well as the sofa.


Thank you!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

pocky said:


> I accidentally dug up one of my bushes. Luckily I had some bushes in my inventory so right after I accidentally dug it up, I attempted to replant it. However, the next day I noticed that the bush hadn't really grown and that it was growing.
> 
> I don't know why this is happening... I used to have a fully grown bush in that spot so I know for sure that I can plant something there without it going bad. But every time that I try to plant a new bush it just dies :C
> 
> Picture of the dead bush:





Meltd0wn said:


> Unlike the previous AC games replanting where a previous tree/bush was does not automatically mean the new item will grow.  I have run into this issue 3 times now, where I've removed a tree I didnt want and planted a new tree in its place and those new trees simply would not grow. (I tried 4 times with a fir tree in one spot just because I really wanted a fir tree in that area but no luck.



I have had this issue as well. Rather annoying as I meant to plant a single bush in the gap I had, accidentally dug up it's neighbour and now both won't grow!! I think there is a limit on how many adjacent things you can have together. I am playing about digging up bushes further down the line to see if I can slowly shift the gap over. - and failing that I shall make 3 mule characters and use the villager reset tweak to see if I can sort it. - I'll post results on here in a week or so.


----------



## Nooblord

Is there an air hockey table?


----------



## Meltd0wn

no, just tennis table, mahjong table, billiard table and a tabletop game. (video game)


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Can all the bridges be placed diagonally? I heard that it's only cobblestones that can but that seems a bit odd.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Chameleonsoup said:


> Can all the bridges be placed diagonally? I heard that it's only cobblestones that can but that seems a bit odd.



Yes they can.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

That's good news, thanks Jingle


----------



## StiX

Superpenguin said:


> You can only get 1 emotion per day and it has to be in your own town.
> When you go to another town, Club LOL will only open after 8pm for K.K. Slider's music.





ah, thanks! and how about saturdays and  the music he gives you? same story or can we share?


----------



## Superpenguin

StiX said:


> ah, thanks! and how about saturdays and  the music he gives you? same story or can we share?



You can only get one music each Saturday. I am not entirely sure how that works, if you can get it with friends or if you HAVE to get it by yourself.


----------



## ACking

How rare is a cicada shell? On my way to museum I accidentally released it and now I can't find another one...


----------



## charmed girl

ACking said:


> How rare is a cicada shell? On my way to museum I accidentally released it and now I can't find another one...



They're not rare at all, you can find them all day on tree trunks and are worth 100 bells. If you have an iPhone or smart phone download the Animal Crossing New Leaf Guide, it has a list of all the fish and bugs for each month you can catch and you can mark them off as you catch them, it also tells you where you can catch them and the value.


----------



## ripley4O77

I have a question, it's kind of peculiar and can't find any info on it anywhere.

I am the mayor of my town, I am sharing the game with someone who is a normal villager (obviously). If Someone street passes me, do they got only my house, both of our houses or one at random?


----------



## Sheepish

ripley4O77 said:


> I have a question, it's kind of peculiar and can't find any info on it anywhere.
> 
> I am the mayor of my town, I am sharing the game with someone who is a normal villager (obviously). If Someone street passes me, do they got only my house, both of our houses or one at random?



To my understanding, only one of the houses can be StreetPassed. If you talk to Digby at the Happy Homes Showcase, he'll tell you which home is being shared via StreetPass. I only have one character so I can't confirm, but my guess is that he'll also let you choose which home you want to share if you have multiple player characters.


----------



## ripley4O77

Cool thx, I'll check that out and talk with Digby some more.


----------



## ACking

charmed girl said:


> They're not rare at all, you can find them all day on tree trunks and are worth 100 bells. If you have an iPhone or smart phone download the Animal Crossing New Leaf Guide, it has a list of all the fish and bugs for each month you can catch and you can mark them off as you catch them, it also tells you where you can catch them and the value.



Thanks, and will do.


----------



## Sleepy

Pretty soon I'll be gone for a month and won't be able to access my game. Will all my flowers die? I have hybrids I need to save :/ What about villagers moving away? How should I prevent these two things from happening?


----------



## Punchyleaf

If you have beautiful ordinance, the flowers won't die. Villagers moving.. Maybe..


----------



## Meltd0wn

You can also store flowers in your drawers in your house to save them.  But you will probably loose 1 or 2 villagers in a months absence. and your town will be full of weeds. (again if you have beautiful town ordinance than ignore that last bit)


----------



## Lotus

How can I get the perfect town?


----------



## Lin

Anyone know which personality requests Fairytail bridge? ><


----------



## Mays

Isn't a question, just more of advice:










Is the house/town placement good? Also, where would you build a third bridge if needed?

edit: also, is the Scarab Beetle available on your home land? If so, on palm or normal trees?


----------



## Lin

Mays said:


> Isn't a question, just more of advice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the house/town placement good? Also, where would you build a third bridge if needed?
> 
> edit: also, is the Scarab Beetle available on your home land? If so, on palm or normal trees?



I'm not a huge fan but... it's all opinion. x.x Some people would find it nice. Tree position is nice, town hall position is ok, some would think the retail position isn't that great since it's far from docks (mine is too though... and I don't really care since I like it close to main street). Nothing wrong with house position. o.o In the sense that there's nothing bad about it, it's not really in the way of anything and being close to a river is nice. I'd probably put third bridge at top right. 

I'll say one thing, the shape of your river makes it SEEM like it's annoying to get around. x.x But I never visited your town so it might be different when you're actually in it...


----------



## Mays

Lin said:


> I'm not a huge fan but... it's all opinion. x.x Some people would find it nice. Tree position is nice, town hall position is ok, some would think the retail position isn't that great since it's far from docks (mine is too though... and I don't really care since I like it close to main street). Nothing wrong with house position. o.o In the sense that there's nothing bad about it, it's not really in the way of anything and being close to a river is nice. I'd probably put third bridge at top right.
> 
> I'll say one thing, the shape of your river makes it SEEM like it's annoying to get around. x.x But I never visited your town so it might be different when you're actually in it...


Only having one "block" seems weird/bad to me (beside my house)


----------



## Lin

Mays said:


> Only having one "block" seems weird/bad to me (beside my house)



I meant for practicality... not esthetics.


----------



## Alberel

I've searched for an answer to this one for a while but all I find are trade requests: how does one get the scifi set? 

Judging by the trade requests I'm seeing I'm guessing it's rare but there's not much info about it... Thanks!


----------



## pocky

Meltd0wn said:


> Unlike the previous AC games replanting where a previous tree/bush was does not automatically mean the new item will grow.  I have run into this issue 3 times now, where I've removed a tree I didnt want and planted a new tree in its place and those new trees simply would not grow. (I tried 4 times with a fir tree in one spot just because I really wanted a fir tree in that area but no luck.





Jinglefruit said:


> I have had this issue as well. Rather annoying as I meant to plant a single bush in the gap I had, accidentally dug up it's neighbour and now both won't grow!! I think there is a limit on how many adjacent things you can have together. I am playing about digging up bushes further down the line to see if I can slowly shift the gap over. - and failing that I shall make 3 mule characters and use the villager reset tweak to see if I can sort it. - I'll post results on here in a week or so.



well, that's annoying... :C
I woke up today to see that one of my newly planted perfect peach trees had died even though it was in a place where nothing around it should have prevented it from growing. Do you know if maybe burying fertilizer in a spot will make the spot... good again?


----------



## Meltd0wn

Alberel said:


> I've searched for an answer to this one for a while but all I find are trade requests: how does one get the scifi set?
> 
> Judging by the trade requests I'm seeing I'm guessing it's rare but there's not much info about it... Thanks!



Sci-Fi is the Space Theme and most of the items can be found in Timmy and Tommys. except for wallpaper and flooring which is only through Sahara.  these are no more rare than any of the other themes though.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mays said:


> edit: also, is the Scarab Beetle available on your home land? If so, on palm or normal trees?



Scarabs beetles can be found in town and on the island. They appear after 11pm on normal trees.


----------



## Alberel

Meltd0wn said:


> Sci-Fi is the Space Theme and most of the items can be found in Timmy and Tommys. except for wallpaper and flooring which is only through Sahara.  these are no more rare than any of the other themes though.



Ah thanks for the reply. Some of the things people were offering for that set made it seem like some rare DLC set or something... Glad to know I'll be able to get my hands on it eventually.


----------



## jPottie

Restarted, and I wanted to know, can you get your development permit only if your house is built? Because I'm still tentin' it but I have my downpayment put in, and I'm at 84%.


----------



## chriss

Do you have to water flowers during rainy days?
Also do you have to water flowers that you put on the beach? I've had some planted on mine for like a week and they havent needed to be watered once(But it has been raining constantly).


----------



## Meltd0wn

jPottie said:


> Restarted, and I wanted to know, can you get your development permit only if your house is built? Because I'm still tentin' it but I have my downpayment put in, and I'm at 84%.


Yes you have to have a house built.



chriss said:


> Do you have to water flowers during rainy days?
> Also do you have to water flowers that you put on the beach? I've had some planted on mine for like a week and they havent needed to be watered once(But it has been raining constantly).


Yes you have to water them on rainy days and on the beach.  remember you can tell if they have been water as they sparkle, and it should also be noted that not all flowers die quickly, and if you have your town ordinance set to beautiful town then you don't have to water them at all.


----------



## Lucious

Did they change Moniques personality? She used to be really *****y and arrogant.


----------



## Nymph

Lucious said:


> Did they change Moniques personality? She used to be really *****y and arrogant.



Well it's not really just Monique. It seems ALL snooty animals (and cranky too) got a personality overhaul. It seems they toned down their "mean-ness" for this game. I don't really know why exactly...but yeah I was surprised as well.


----------



## Lucious

Nymph said:


> Well it's not really just Monique. It seems ALL snooty animals (and cranky too) got a personality overhaul. It seems they toned down their "mean-ness" for this game. I don't really know why exactly...but yeah I was surprised as well.


That is quite a bummer. Thanks for answering though.


----------



## Nyarth

I have a question.  If I made a mistake with my 2nd resident, and I remove them to remake them after they've already talked to villagers and stuff for a while, are the villagers going to be asking what happened to them or things like that?


----------



## Ruesen

My last question apparently got buried, but I also have a new one.

1)  (Old question) Is there any way to force the mail to come, like you could in City Folk? I feel like some days I don't even get mail, despite sending so many out. 

2) Is there a list or resource site people are using to find what the monthly bug/fish is? I haven't found any that is easy enough to just look at, only found ones with mistranslated names and has ALL bugs/fish possible so I have to look through it one by one.


----------



## Alberel

Nyarth said:


> I have a question.  If I made a mistake with my 2nd resident, and I remove them to remake them after they've already talked to villagers and stuff for a while, are the villagers going to be asking what happened to them or things like that?



It's as if they never existed. If you recreate them later it's the first time they've met that character again.


----------



## Nyarth

Alberel said:


> It's as if they never existed. If you recreate them later it's the first time they've met that character again.



Thank you so so much!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

pocky said:


> well, that's annoying... :C
> I woke up today to see that one of my newly planted perfect peach trees had died even though it was in a place where nothing around it should have prevented it from growing. Do you know if maybe burying fertilizer in a spot will make the spot... good again?



The spots ability to grow something changes daily, but depends on whats around it too. No idea exactly what fertilizer does and doesn't do myself though. Might help if you put some next to a new sapling.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

How do you find the walking leaf?

Also, which villagers suggest fairytale public works? I'm wanting to make a fairytale town.


----------



## Superpenguin

Tide of Wonders said:


> How do you find the walking leaf?



Walk around your town and wait until you see a leaf icon


----------



## Tetsuya

Is there a link with what sets look like I'm new to animal crossing and I see people going I want regal set,sloppy set,astro set, caban,modern and many other sets but I don't know what they look like Q_Q Anyone care to help?


----------



## oath2order

Tetsuya said:


> Is there a link with what sets look like I'm new to animal crossing and I see people going I want regal set,sloppy set,astro set, caban,modern and many other sets but I don't know what they look like Q_Q Anyone care to help?



Google.

Does anybody know how long it takes for a turnip left on the ground to rot?


----------



## pocky

Tide of Wonders said:


> How do you find the walking leaf?
> 
> Also, which villagers suggest fairytale public works? I'm wanting to make a fairytale town.



fairytale public works...
town hall - unlocked by getting perfect town 
train station - unlocked by getting 100 visitors
bench, clock tower, and streetlight - normal villager
bridge - peppy villager



Jinglefruit said:


> The spots ability to grow something changes daily, but depends on whats around it too. No idea exactly what fertilizer does and doesn't do myself though. Might help if you put some next to a new sapling.



Oohhh,  I didn't know that it changed daily -so far the only two that I have planted there have died, I must have awful luck :C Will try adding a fertilizer next to it (don't know what those do either) But then again, if it changes daily then I won't really know if the fertilizer helped or if the bush just grew because things were okay that day :S will try it anyway


----------



## Lotus

I've ordered a lot of items from T&T Mart's catalogue & I recived some of them but I still didn't get the rest because my mail box went full, should I reorder?


----------



## tigereyes86

for the DLC, can you download one for each character, or just once per game?  And does this include region specific DLC as well?


----------



## Nigel

Can you plant bamboo, a bush or a tree next to a river? I want to corner off a small section in my town but when I plant something next to the river it doesn't grow.


----------



## Mays

oath2order said:


> Google.
> 
> Does anybody know how long it takes for a turnip left on the ground to rot?


3 days maybe? If you're after the ant, just get a rotten perfect fruit (sometimes fount instead of perfect fruit on a dying perfect tree - dies after a lot of harvests) and it'll appear on that.


----------



## chriss

Nigel said:


> Can you plant bamboo, a bush or a tree next to a river? I want to corner off a small section in my town but when I plant something next to the river it doesn't grow.



Pretty much the only thing that can be placed next or rivers/cliffs are flowers


----------



## cwertle

When a villager moves out, does there house stay?


----------



## kimmy27

cwertle said:


> When a villager moves out, does there house stay?



no. When a vilagers moves his house will disappear. When a new villagers moves in, a new house will appear on a different (random) spot


----------



## tigereyes86

Nigel said:


> Can you plant bamboo, a bush or a tree next to a river? I want to corner off a small section in my town but when I plant something next to the river it doesn't grow.



For a tree to grow, the rule of thumb is that you have to be able to walk all the way round it to give it the best chance of growing (there's never a 100% chance it'll grow), so make sure there is a free square on all sides of it


----------



## Bobocool

Is there any way to make your villagers suggest PWP? Like walking around them untill they go (!) or is it completely random and can't be affected at all?


----------



## eyeplaybass

Bobocool said:


> Is there any way to make your villagers suggest PWP? Like walking around them untill they go (!) or is it completely random and can't be affected at all?



It's random. You can increase your chances by building better relationships with them. There is a way to get them to be more likely to act excited and want to talk to you (spend 10 minutes outside or something without talking to anybody then go walk around the outside villagers) but it's just as likely they'll just want to give you a chore to do. I've been playing for more than three weeks and only had three suggested PWP. Some people have many more, some people have less.


----------



## chriss

So when you report a villager to Isabelle for their outfit, do they change whatever outfit their wearing atm to their original outfit, or do they only change if their wearing a custom design? 
I want my villager to change their outfit back heh.


----------



## Joey

There was a blue circle on the bottom right of the new leaf symbol on my home screen on my 3ds today. This is the second time it has happened. There is nothing in the HHA and I don't know what it is. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## eyeplaybass

Joey said:


> There was a blue circle on the bottom right of the new leaf symbol on my home screen on my 3ds today. This is the second time it has happened. There is nothing in the HHA and I don't know what it is. Does anyone know what it is?



Check the post office for a present from spot-pass? I heard something about a palm tree lamp or something. I dunno. I don't have wifi at home.


----------



## Joey

eyeplaybass said:


> Check the post office for a present from spot-pass? I heard something about a palm tree lamp or something. I dunno. I don't have wifi at home.



I already have the palm tree lamp.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Joey said:


> I already have the palm tree lamp.



Oh. No idea then.


----------



## Sheepish

Joey said:


> There was a blue circle on the bottom right of the new leaf symbol on my home screen on my 3ds today. This is the second time it has happened. There is nothing in the HHA and I don't know what it is. Does anyone know what it is?


If I'm not mistaken, the SpotPass indicator lights up when someone visits your town via Dream Suite. If you talk to Luna, and ask her about "This town's dream?" she should tell you what the last person who visited thought about your town.


----------



## Joey

Oh thanks ^^. Maybe that is it. I'll check later.


----------



## maarowak

Buying/selling/trading things of/with villagers count towards the Good Samaritan badge?


----------



## Lin

I'm trying to ignore a villager so he'll move out... But I found a lost item and he's the only one left it could belong to. V_V I don't want him to be happy with me so... if I just don't give it to him will it disappear tomorrow? >>; Or will I be stuck with this forever? Taking up space and I can't drop.


----------



## barronn30

When do mail get delivered?
Is there a specific time that it comes?


----------



## chriss

barronn30 said:


> When do mail get delivered?
> Is there a specific time that it comes?



I think its 9am and 5pm
The police officer said it to me a few times...


----------



## barronn30

chriss said:


> I think its 9am and 5pm
> The police officer said it to me a few times...



oh okay, thanks!


----------



## Farron

I need some clarification on how patterns work with the Custom-Design Sign public works project... Does it work like the town flag where it won't change if you switch out the pattern? Or is it like everything else and it will change? ):


----------



## Watch223

I'm curious about tanning. How long do I have to be outside to tan and does wearing glasses prevent my character from tanning?


----------



## Mokuren

I had 10 villager but now one is moving out. Do I have to worry that there will be a new one soon? I only want 9 villagers but for some reason I got 10 -_-' I never talk to my campers... So I really don't know why I had 10 villagers...  O3O


----------



## chakras

iv noticed presents floating around on balloons, wot are they and how do i get them down?


----------



## kimmy27

chakras said:


> iv noticed presents floating around on balloons, wot are they and how do i get them down?



You'll need a slingshot to shoot them down. They are (most of the time) furniture from the balloon series. 
You can also get them down with your net if you don't have the slingshot yet. Just wait for them to float to the egde of your cliff. 
They will start to lower a bit, low enough for you to hit them with your net. Watch our for water/patterns, because they will dissapear on those.


----------



## Mays

One of my villagers are moving out, and I've got someone in my campsite.

If I let the campsite person in, will someone randomly move in for the one moving out and will the campsite continue producing new people?


----------



## maarowak

Mokuren said:


> I had 10 villager but now one is moving out. Do I have to worry that there will be a new one soon? I only want 9 villagers but for some reason I got 10 -_-' I never talk to my campers... So I really don't know why I had 10 villagers...  O3O



you can also get your 10th villager by visiting someone's town. (no you don't necessarily need to talk with that villager)
or if you don't talk with campers and don't visit anyone for a long time, the game might end up generating a 10th villager


----------



## Rune

I see quite a few people asking others to come to their town to have their Fortunes told by Katrina to unlock her...
Does this actually work?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Rune said:


> I see quite a few people asking others to come to their town to have their Fortunes told by Katrina to unlock her...
> Does this actually work?


It works for the person visiting, from what I've read. But not the person opening their towns. But for some reason I don't feel that's right ._.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Loviechu said:


> It works for the person visiting, from what I've read. But not the person opening their towns. But for some reason I don't feel that's right ._.



That isn't right.  *It affects the town being visited*.  Want to unlock Katrina's shop on Main Street ... invite friends to your town when Katrina's tent is up and let them get readings - 20 readings and she'll say there is enough business to open up a shop.

Mayor character should either get the last reading or at least go back in to talk to Katrina after the 20th reading so she can tell you about opening her shop, otherwise you'll have to wait until she comes back into town.


----------



## Mint

RainyInVancouver said:


> That isn't right.  *It affects the town being visited*.  Want to unlock Katrina's shop on Main Street ... invite friends to your town when Katrina's tent is up and let them get readings - 20 readings and she'll say there is enough business to open up a shop.
> 
> Mayor character should either get the last reading or at least go back in to talk to Katrina after the 20th reading so she can tell you about opening her shop, otherwise you'll have to wait until she comes back into town.



It has to be your characters that get the 20 readings in the town. Having other people over to get readings done, doesn't count towards your total.
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66585746


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Adam said:


> I'm curious about tanning. How long do I have to be outside to tan and does wearing glasses prevent my character from tanning?



Fifteen minutes in the sun is enough to start a tan.  It builds up gradually each day.  Glasses do not prevent tanning, but certain hats do.

See Liquify's FAQ for further information (search for Tanning).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mint said:


> It has to be your characters that get the 20 readings in the town. Having other people over to get readings done, doesn't count towards your total.
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66585746



Em, I diagree with that Mint.  I was counting the readings in my Japanese town and having people over in my town for readings counted towards my 20.  I also visited a friend's Japanese town with all four of the players from my town and that brought him to 20 readings and Katrina told his mayor character she'd open the shop after those readings.

Edited to add:  I already had my Katrina shop when I had the readings in the other town - so it couldn't possibly have affected my own town.  Guess I'll have to test that again in my English town.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I know bushes can't grow right next to buildings and pwps (lame), but can they grow right next to paths, or will I have to remove the paths that are next to the bushes I just planted?


----------



## Meltd0wn

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I know bushes can't grow right next to buildings and pwps (lame), but can they grow right next to paths, or will I have to remove the paths that are next to the bushes I just planted?



The game doesn't recognize items laying on top of the ground like 'designs', trash, fruit, etc as an obstacle for growing trees or bushes.  So feel free to leave your 'path' in place.


----------



## jPottie

Is the Prima guide the only English guide? I have it, but it sucks... so much info is wrong or just missing. ._.


----------



## eyeplaybass

jPottie said:


> Is the Prima guide the only English guide? I have it, but it sucks... so much info is wrong or just missing. ._.



It is pretty terrible from what I've heard. You can check out this online guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/

Or if you have an iPhone or Android, there's an app that serves as a pretty good guide and it just keeps getting better through updates. It's called Animal Crossing New Leaf Guide by Jruston Apps. Oh and it's free (or you can pay 0.99 USD to remove the adds)


----------



## Mint

RainyInVancouver said:


> Em, I diagree with that Mint.  I was counting the readings in my Japanese town and having people over in my town for readings counted towards my 20.  I also visited a friend's Japanese town with all four of the players from my town and that brought him to 20 readings and Katrina told his mayor character she'd open the shop after those readings.
> 
> Edited to add:  I already had my Katrina shop when I had the readings in the other town - so it couldn't possibly have affected my own town.  Guess I'll have to test that again in my English town.



The problem is though, is that there are people who've had 20 visitors go to their town to have their fortunes told, but still haven't unlocked Katrina's shop or have found that there visitors didn't count towards their 20 readings.
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66600797
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66462116

With the example of your friend's shop opening, there's no way to really verify, from what you've said, if it was in fact your four readings that gave him that last boost or not. Had he had his reading done before your characters visited, it still could have possibly been unlocked.


----------



## jPottie

eyeplaybass said:


> It is pretty terrible from what I've heard. You can check out this online guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/
> 
> Or if you have an iPhone or Android, there's an app that serves as a pretty good guide and it just keeps getting better through updates. It's called Animal Crossing New Leaf Guide by Jruston Apps. Oh and it's free (or you can pay 0.99 USD to remove the adds)



Don't have a cell, but thanks for the online guide!


----------



## Jinglefruit

This'll sound weird, but does watering your flowers when they aren't wilted and you have a beautiful ordinance actually do anything? Twice now I have made the effort to water every single flower in my town and the next day had 0 flowers spawn; no hybrids, no normal flowers (checked while villagers were still asleep) and no random spawns. 
A couple of times I've watered my whole town and had 1 or 2 normal non-hybrid flowers appear, but they could have been from villagers planting them.

And every day I don't water any of my flowers, or I only water a few I get a handful of hybrids. (always could have appeared from flowers I didn't water) And the only time my carnations produced another was the one day I didn't water them.

Is there really any purpose to my watering can?? It's beginning to pee me off that my night owl town gets a ton of hybrids, and my beautiful town only gets the standard flowers villagers plant, when I spend upwards of half hour watering all the flowers now.


----------



## saccharine

Question on Gracie fashion checks.
She hasn't come to my town yet, but I'm curious as to how it works. I have a general gist of things, like outfit themes and whatnot.
But does she give you a theme? Do you need to have a certain amount of clothing on (like top/bottom/overall, shoes, and socks)?


----------



## kimmy27

I've saved 2 of my desings at Sable/Mable. But....how do you get them back?


----------



## Kikki

I have been searching online and reading almost every bit of ACNL info I can get my hands on (I also have the guide, though it's only barely helpful) and there are still a few things I can't find answers to. So if this information already exists on the net somewhere, I'd be happy just to have a link to it, I don't want to waste anyone's time.  I just haven't been able to find it on my own, so far.

It's mostly about making friends with villagers.  Sometimes I am given options on how to answer them or etc, and it's not really clear which is the one that will make them happy/like me more/become closer friends.

I can give a specific example.  I have a rabbit villager named O'Hare. He's invited me over to his house quite a few times.  He always wants to know what I think of his house when I go to leave (am I supposed to wait for him to tell me to go? I always leave after about 2 minutes, on my own).

If I say it's great, he calls me a liar-pants.  If I say it's 'okay' he still calls me a liar-pants.  (Though he says I'm a NICE liar-pants, at least.  Like I'm lying to spare his feelings.  Which I am, his place is crappy.)

Am I SUPPOSED to say his place is terrible?  Will he actually be happy if I do?  Or does none of this make any difference?  They send me presents the next day for coming over, no matter what I say...


----------



## cwertle

I bought a silver net and silver shovel today, what are the benefits of these? Do they have limited durability? (Do they break over time)


----------



## DJStarstryker

cwertle said:


> I bought a silver net and silver shovel today, what are the benefits of these? Do they have limited durability? (Do they break over time)



They don't break. The silver net has a longer handle than the regular net so you can be farther away from bugs to catch them. The silver shovel gives you the chance of getting gems instead of money when you hit the money rock.


----------



## cwertle

Ok, sweet, thanks.


----------



## saccharine

Question on Gracie fashion checks.
She hasn't come to my town yet, but I'm curious as to how it works. I have a general gist of things, like outfit themes and whatnot.
But does she give you a theme? Do you need to have a certain amount of clothing on (like top/bottom/overall, shoes, and socks)? 



kimmy27 said:


> I've saved 2 of my desings at Sable/Mable. But....how do you get them back?


Talk to Mable again and pick the option for saved designs. Then just drag the ones you want back to your inventory and hit swap (swaps the two patterns) or copy (copies the pattern from Mable over the one in your inventory).


----------



## SamXX

Probably been asked a million times but...

How long should Shampoodle take to build? It started being built today in my town.


----------



## Sheepish

SamXX said:


> Probably been asked a million times but...
> 
> How long should Shampoodle take to build? It started being built today in my town.



Three days, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Meltd0wn

Kikki said:


> I have been searching online and reading almost every bit of ACNL info I can get my hands on (I also have the guide, though it's only barely helpful) and there are still a few things I can't find answers to. So if this information already exists on the net somewhere, I'd be happy just to have a link to it, I don't want to waste anyone's time.  I just haven't been able to find it on my own, so far.
> 
> It's mostly about making friends with villagers.  Sometimes I am given options on how to answer them or etc, and it's not really clear which is the one that will make them happy/like me more/become closer friends.
> 
> I can give a specific example.  I have a rabbit villager named O'Hare. He's invited me over to his house quite a few times.  He always wants to know what I think of his house when I go to leave (am I supposed to wait for him to tell me to go? I always leave after about 2 minutes, on my own).
> 
> If I say it's great, he calls me a liar-pants.  If I say it's 'okay' he still calls me a liar-pants.  (Though he says I'm a NICE liar-pants, at least.  Like I'm lying to spare his feelings.  Which I am, his place is crappy.)
> 
> Am I SUPPOSED to say his place is terrible?  Will he actually be happy if I do?  Or does none of this make any difference?  They send me presents the next day for coming over, no matter what I say...



yes say his place looks terrible, especially since you know he doesn't believe your other answers. I've always been truthful with the animals when answering their questions, even if the answer seems like it might be mean, the animals do prefer honesty.  I've told animals that their clothes looked bad when they have asked and they have thanked me for saving them from embarrassing themselves and then quickly changed their shirts.

You get a thank you gift for coming to visit, but being honest works towards friendship with the animal.


----------



## Gizmodo

When you have persuaded a villager from another town to move in, how long is it until they move in ?


----------



## Superpenguin

Gizmodo said:


> When you have persuaded a villager from another town to move in, how long is it until they move in ?



They usually select their spot the day they left their original town, but it can take a couple extra days.


----------



## Kikki

Yes, it definitely takes 3 days to build Shampoodle's. Mine just finished a few days ago. 

Also, thanks, Meltd0wn.  Next time I go over I'll try telling O'Hare 'it's terrible'.  The place looks like a cheap resort that has astroturf rather than real grass...even Gaston's place is better looking and he has a sloppy bed and the rest of his furniture is made of cardboard...


----------



## Namurashi

How does Fertilizer work? Do I bury it next to the flowers or is there some way to use it?


----------



## merinda!

Look I cbf going through 5964586 pages.
But does anyone know if the grass patch has been fixed?

I don't want my town turning into a desert just because I ran twice.
Ya feel.


----------



## Nigel

Can you keep visiting Club Tortimer to see if a silver axe is available?


----------



## Lin

Nigel: Pretty sure you can... a lot of people revisit Tortimer island multiple times per day if they`re look for a specific item. Some people sell the axe, and to get access to so many I`m guessing did they quite a bit of travelling by boat... but that`s just my deduction. xD

Are people less likely to move out if you have perfect town status...? o-o


----------



## saccharine

merinda! said:


> Look I cbf going through 5964586 pages.
> But does anyone know if the grass patch has been fixed?
> 
> I don't want my town turning into a desert just because I ran twice.
> Ya feel.


You plant flowers on the dirt patches and water the flowers. It's a slow process but eventually the grass will grow back.


----------



## Ruesen

Ruesen said:


> My last question apparently got buried, but I also have a new one.
> 
> 1)  (Old question) Is there any way to force the mail to come, like you could in City Folk? I feel like some days I don't even get mail, despite sending so many out.
> 
> 2) Is there a list or resource site people are using to find what the monthly bug/fish is? I haven't found any that is easy enough to just look at, only found ones with mistranslated names and has ALL bugs/fish possible so I have to look through it one by one.


 post was buried again, so repost.


----------



## chaulklet

What does the fence do?


----------



## Lin

chaulklet said:


> What does the fence do?



It's just esthetics. xD You can plant stuff in it (although there's not much room...), like flowers.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

chaulklet said:


> What does the fence do?



Nothing at all. You can plant flowers inside but I don't think trees will grow there due to lack of space. But you can use the fence to reserve a spot for a future building (police station or cafe, for instance) or just to prevent a new villager from building his house there.



Lin said:


> Are people less likely to move out if you have perfect town status...? o-o



Nope. I have perfect town status and was just informed by Kidd that he's moving out tomorrow.


----------



## Lin

CrankyCupcake said:


> Nothing at all. You can plant flowers inside but I don't think trees will grow there due to lack of space. But you can use the fence to reserve a spot for a future building (police station or cafe, for instance) or just to prevent a new villager from building his house there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I have perfect town status and was just informed by Kidd that he's moving out tomorrow.



Hmm, that's good and bad then for me.  But thanks for answer.


----------



## kimmy27

I am considering a pattern slave. Now my question is, when you create this new character, can he use all the things you've unlocked so far? Like can I use the QR machina right away, or do I need to "build my relationship with" Mable/Able (I always confuse the 2 ) first?


----------



## Chrissy

kimmy27 said:


> I am considering a pattern slave. Now my question is, when you create this new character, can he use all the things you've unlocked so far? Like can I use the QR machina right away, or do I need to "build my relationship with" Mable/Able (I always confuse the 2 ) first?


You'll have to rebuild the relationship with Sable. Unfortunately she goes by the "your friend isn't my friend" rule, so you need to talk to her every day as a new character.


----------



## Kiwi

I'm not sure if this has already been asked & answered here before, but I couldn't find anything...

How much space do the lighthouse and the windmill require? Like... how many sections of land left and right?


----------



## Lin

Kiwi said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been asked & answered here before, but I couldn't find anything...
> 
> How much space do the lighthouse and the windmill require? Like... how many sections of land left and right?



Lighthouse is 2x2 and requires one square around it (like mine is against an edge but it still requires one space so you can walk around it, same as how you can place your house right against the edge but need one extra space). I imagine the windmill is the same.


----------



## Robert Plant

I've unlocked the Dream Suite, and I have a really good Internet connection.

It does connect to the Internet, then I lie in the bed and Luna turns off the lights, she starts counting, and IT NEVER REACHES THREE SHEEPS. It says that my Internet connectin is unstable.

Why does this happen all the time?


----------



## Gizmodo

Tengu said:


> I've unlocked the Dream Suite, and I have a really good Internet connection.
> 
> It does connect to the Internet, then I lie in the bed and Luna turns off the lights, she starts counting, and IT NEVER REACHES THREE SHEEPS. It says that my Internet connectin is unstable.
> 
> Why does this happen all the time?



It seems to be happening to everyone :/ i have to just search by country to find a town or something and that works


----------



## tigereyes86

Mine's is OK no matter how many times i dream in a row, maybe the Nintendo server is busy where you are


----------



## Mays

What's the difference with T&T Mart and Super T&T Mart? I know T&T Mart has 3 bits of furniture, two fortune cookies, 3 "tools", wallpaper, letters and one wallpaper and one flooring.

What does the Super T&T Mart have that's different?


----------



## pjcr

Mays said:


> What's the difference with T&T Mart and Super T&T Mart? I know T&T Mart has 3 bits of furniture, two fortune cookies, 3 "tools", wallpaper, letters and one wallpaper and one flooring.
> 
> What does the Super T&T Mart have that's different?


Super T&T has 4 Furniture, 2 Fortune Cookies, 3 Tools, 2 Wallpapers, 2 Floors, 2 pads of Stationary, 1 Wrapping Paper, 1 Melody Card and 1 Medicine.


----------



## StiX

When i have the beautiful town ordinance, do i still need to water the flowers? or just less? or would it still be the same and just SOME flowers will get water?


----------



## Punchyleaf

You still need to water the flowers if you want them to breed. Other than that, neighbors will water random ones here and there and plant a few every once in a while


----------



## Gizmodo

I persuaded Rhonda to move in, from another town, today, and she said she would move in soon..
Tomorrow her plot should appear, will i be able to do the controlling method for her plot?? by making a new character etc


----------



## barronn30

Can anything ever grows from dead plots? I am trying to grow a tree at this location that has space all around but it keeps dying.
Will it eventually grow or is it a 100% death rate?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Gizmodo said:


> I persuaded Rhonda to move in, from another town, today, and she said she would move in soon..
> Tomorrow her plot should appear, will i be able to do the controlling method for her plot?? by making a new character etc



Yes. I was stuck with hazel and I did that method to get her into a better placement


----------



## Gizmodo

Loviechu said:


> Yes. I was stuck with hazel and I did that method to get her into a better placement



Thanks  i'll do this tomorrow then


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

How far can bamboo be planted from each other?


----------



## Nyarth

I have a question.  I'm a little confused as I've been researching how to collect villager photos/pictures.  Some people say that you get them in farewell letters, others say by becoming best friends with them.  What kind of process is there to getting them?  I'm trying to collect all of my villager's photos before they leave, but I'm wondering if I'm supposed to let them leave.


----------



## Superpenguin

barronn30 said:


> Can anything ever grows from dead plots? I am trying to grow a tree at this location that has space all around but it keeps dying.
> Will it eventually grow or is it a 100% death rate?



You can plant flowers there, but dead spots are always a 100% death rate for trees.



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> How far can bamboo be planted from each other?



Bamboo follows the same rules as trees.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nyarth said:


> I have a question.  I'm a little confused as I've been researching how to collect villager photos/pictures.  Some people say that you get them in farewell letters, others say by becoming best friends with them.  What kind of process is there to getting them?  I'm trying to collect all of my villager's photos before they leave, but I'm wondering if I'm supposed to let them leave.



They can give them to you randomly as a reward for a favor if you are best friends. If they move out and you are best friends but have never received their picture, then they may send it to you. 

Basically, you can get them from either the villager directly or in their good-bye letter.


----------



## Mays

How do you use designs on a painting? I want a Pikachu painting in my house :'3


----------



## Nyarth

Superpenguin said:


> They can give them to you randomly as a reward for a favor if you are best friends. If they move out and you are best friends but have never received their picture, then they may send it to you.
> 
> Basically, you can get them from either the villager directly or in their good-bye letter.



Thank you!  I appreciate it.


----------



## barronn30

Superpenguin said:


> You can plant flowers there, but dead spots are always a 100% death rate for trees.



Thanks!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Mays said:


> How do you use designs on a painting? I want a Pikachu painting in my house :'3



I assume you mean like on the frames/poster stands you buy at the museum? You need to take it to Cyrus and he will modify it for you.


----------



## Gamer720

I've got a question, can you store multiple songs in the cd players/stereos in your home? Or only one at a time?


----------



## Octavia

Gamer720 said:


> I've got a question, can you store multiple songs in the cd players/stereos in your home? Or only one at a time?



Yes, you can store all of the songs in your music system.


----------



## Rose

I woke up this morning to Fang in my camping site, but unfortunately, I already have ten villagers(Apollo's house spot appeared today, making him my tenth.) I know a villager I have will be moving on/around the 7th, but when I talk to Fang, he doesn't mention a desire for moving into my town.

Is there any way to "reserve" the spot for the future if I talk to Fang enough? I'm guessing it's not something reasonable to assume, but I figured it would be best to ask.


----------



## Gamer720

I've got an interesting question that I haven't been able to find the answer to. Do bamboo and/or bushes add to the limit of trees you need/can't go over for a perfect town? I want to add lots of bamboo, but I don't want to go over the tree limit, as I'm already halfway to 15 days.


----------



## Superpenguin

Rose said:


> I woke up this morning to Fang in my camping site, but unfortunately, I already have ten villagers(Apollo's house spot appeared today, making him my tenth.) I know a villager I have will be moving on/around the 7th, but when I talk to Fang, he doesn't mention a desire for moving into my town.
> 
> Is there any way to "reserve" the spot for the future if I talk to Fang enough? I'm guessing it's not something reasonable to assume, but I figured it would be best to ask.



He won't be asking to move into town, sorry. You can still play camping games and win some furniture and other items though.



Gamer720 said:


> I've got an interesting question that I haven't been able to find the answer to. Do bamboo and/or bushes add to the limit of trees you need/can't go over for a perfect town? I want to add lots of bamboo, but I don't want to go over the tree limit, as I'm already halfway to 15 days.



I would assume bushes won't count toward the limit, but bamboo follows the same rules as trees, so they might. If you're already halfway to 15 days, I say just wait to plant them afterward.


----------



## saccharine

Question on making designs.
Is the only option to make pro designs?
I had to pick pro and make a shirt to make my macaroon flag. It worked fine, but I was just wondering. x-x;


----------



## Superpenguin

saccharine said:


> Question on making designs.
> Is the only option to make pro designs?
> I had to pick pro and make a shirt to make my macaroon flag. It worked fine, but I was just wondering. x-x;



You can select a pattern from your pockets and click "redesign" and it's free to do and isn't a pro-design.


----------



## D i a

Does Grass Day still exist in the NA version, or was that only a Japanese holiday? I'm a little confused, and I'd love to have the flower series...


----------



## Superpenguin

D i a said:


> Does Grass Day still exist in the NA version, or was that only a Japanese holiday? I'm a little confused, and I'd love to have the flower series...



It happens in September.

You can also get the Flower Series by having your town get overrun with weeds which causes Leif to show up and will give you(and any friends over that help) a flower series item to pick the weeds.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I asked this in 2 other threads and got ignored.

Does the campsite count towards the 30 project limit?


----------



## DJStarstryker

LoveMcQueen said:


> I asked this in 2 other threads and got ignored.
> 
> Does the campsite count towards the 30 project limit?



Probably. After all, it is built in town. I don't know for sure though.

The projects I'm really curious if they count toward the limit are the dream suite and the 2nd floor of the museum. Those are on main street, not even in your town.


----------



## Stevey Queen

DJStarstryker said:


> Probably. After all, it is built in town. I don't know for sure though.
> 
> The projects I'm really curious if they count toward the limit are the dream suite and the 2nd floor of the museum. Those are on main street, not even in your town.



Those don't count. All facilities on main street and the Roost and the Police Station don't count.

Since you can't demolish the tent, it makes me think that it might not count. But I'm not sure. Somebody mentioned so on another thread but I don't know if they are wrong or right.


----------



## DJStarstryker

LoveMcQueen said:


> Those don't count. All facilities on main street and the Roost and the Police Station don't count.
> 
> Since you can't demolish the tent, it makes me think that it might not count. But I'm not sure. Somebody mentioned so on another thread but I don't know if they are wrong or right.



Well, if the Roost and the Police Station don't count, then the tent probably doesn't. Maybe it's just all of the non-demolishable ones.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I don't believe that permanent (cannot be demolished) projects count towards the limit. I know I've read that the dream suite doesn't and I'm almost certain that the camp site and museum 2nd floor don't either.


----------



## alex

Does the 30 Public Works Projects limit include projects that were built then demolished?
Also regarding villagers, is there a way to increasing the chances that someone would invite me over to their house so I can purchase their furniture?
I always talk to Miranda and do favours for her in hopes I can buy her Rococo furniture but she says the same things over and over.
Yet villagers that I seldom interact with offer to invite me to their home upon the first few conversations.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Well if it doesn't, then I get 1 extra project to put in my town


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I very much doubt that demolished projects would count, but of course I can't speak from experience.

I also don't think there is a way to provoke specific conversations. Just luck


----------



## Stevey Queen

alex said:


> Does the 30 Public Works Projects limit include projects that were built then demolished?
> Also regarding villagers, is there a way to increasing the chances that someone would invite me over to their house so I can purchase their furniture?
> I always talk to Miranda and do favours for her in hopes I can buy her Rococo furniture but she says the same things over and over.
> Yet villagers that I seldom interact with offer to invite me to their home upon the first few conversations.



If you demolish a project, you get back one of the 30 projects limit thingies. Gosh this is hard to word :/

I can't help you with your second question. I'm pretty sure it's just random. Keep trying. In my old town, somebody would ask to come over/go to my house everyday. And it would be a different villager each time.


----------



## alex

Thanks for the info 
Just one more question 
I'm going to get around to building the dream suite. Can I go inside the owner's home and catalog stuff like when Streetpassing?


----------



## mayortash

Alex, you can go into their home but not catalog anything.


----------



## DJStarstryker

The house invite thing does seem random. Every 2-3 days I seem to either get an invite over or the person wants to visit my house. The problem is, it's about 50% of the time they want to visit, and 50% of the time they invite me over. 

If you're trying to order all of the rococo set from a townie, it's going to be hard. Keep in mind that if you gift them furniture, trade them furniture, let them buy furniture, or if they buy furniture from the flea market, there's a chance they'll put it in their house and take out something old. I really liked Blanche's house at first because she had a lot of the exotic set pieces. But now she mostly has weird stuff like a washer/dryer and a space shuttle (I have NO idea where she got the space shuttle - not from me. Maybe another townie gave it to her) and other things like that.


----------



## alex

Alright thats all I needed to know. Thanks for the help you guys


----------



## Burumun

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask or if I should make a new thread under Re-Tail, but what should I keep an eye out for and buy that would be of value to trade or sell on here?


----------



## TomoEGoto

Burumun said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask or if I should make a new thread under Re-Tail, but what should I keep an eye out for and buy that would be of value to trade or sell on here?



Regional exclusives. Each territory has its own DLC, it's own regional events, and substantially it's own items. The most sought after are Japanese and Korean regional exclusives (Japan's 7/11 DLC is the more expensive one as far as I can see).

Hope that helps, if you're confused... Google is your best chance.


----------



## Sean4

Sigh i've been talking to the able sister who sews everyday sense june 25th (so 10 days) she's very talkative and all.. but how many more days until I get the QR machine? Getting real inpatient to be honest.


----------



## Nigel

Can a visitor with a golden shovel come into my town and plant a money tree for me since I don't have a gold shovel?


----------



## DJStarstryker

TomoEGoto said:


> Regional exclusives. Each territory has its own DLC, it's own regional events, and substantially it's own items. The most sought after are Japanese and Korean regional exclusives (Japan's 7/11 DLC is the more expensive one as far as I can see).
> 
> Hope that helps, if you're confused... Google is your best chance.



Some other non-catalog re-orderable items go for a lot in the community too. Examples are the sprinkler (yes, the water spraying the ground one), the sloppy furniture, and the golden furniture.


----------



## Freya

Nigel said:


> Can a visitor with a golden shovel come into my town and plant a money tree for me since I don't have a gold shovel?



Are you asking someone to do that, or is that your question? Haha xD But yes, someone could come into your town and plant a money tree for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sean4 said:


> Sigh i've been talking to the able sister who sews everyday sense june 25th (so 10 days) she's very talkative and all.. but how many more days until I get the QR machine? Getting real inpatient to be honest.



After talking to her for ten days straight, you should get the QR machine. You will most likely get it tomorrow! But the magic number is ten days, for sure


----------



## Rose

I know this must be a slightly silly question, but does anyone know the item name of these glasses?


----------



## StiX

So kk slider will be performing tonight in my town for the first time, and I know he will start playing at 8! But back in Wild world when I got there at 8.30 or 9pm I was already too late... (or so I remember) 

So, will he be around all night this time? Or do i need to get there before a certain time?

Also, and I think I asked this before, will I be able to bring friends over so they would get bootlegs too?

Thank you all again =D


----------



## DJStarstryker

I didn't walk in there until around 8:30pm tonight (30 mins ago my time). KK Slider was still there.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Why is there a bug running around my house? It's driving me nuts because it's in my friend's character's house and she doesn't have a net yet.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Is it a cockroach? If you don't have the beautiful town ordinance, you can sometimes get those in your house if you don't move around your furniture for a certain number of days.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

In city folk, you had to run over cockroaches to get rid of them. Try that?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Oh. Well, I'll work on stepping on it then. I'll probably catch it with my own character's net though.


----------



## anne_713

Once I have the max amount of villagers, will they continue to move out and new ones come in throughout the game?


----------



## Hirisa

Rose said:


> I know this must be a slightly silly question, but does anyone know the item name of these glasses?



Those are Tortoise Specs from Gracie's boutique.


----------



## ripley4O77

anne_713 said:


> Once I have the max amount of villagers, will they continue to move out and new ones come in throughout the game?



Yes, they will start telling you they want to move out, you can either stop them or let them go in which case a new animal will come to your village.


----------



## Yui Z

I've already gotten the QR machine and I've spoken to Able or Sable (I forget which is which :S) for days now and haven't gotten the mannequin from her yet. How long does it take to get it? Thanks :3


----------



## kindaichi83

how can i get rid of unwanted villagers or villager who are placed on the wrong side of my plot...


----------



## maarowak

kindaichi83 said:


> how can i get rid of unwanted villagers or villager who are placed on the wrong side of my plot...



patience

minimum interaction with them and patience is what would always work for me. got rid of 3 unwanted villagers already.


----------



## Mayor William

how do I place paths in my town?


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Mayor William said:


> how do I place paths in my town?



Go to the tab on the lower screen that looks like a pencil. Tap the design you want and click 'Display on Ground'. If you want to remove it just press 'Y' and your character will rub it out with their foot


----------



## Mayor William

omg, thanks so much! now to get that damn QR reader.





Fourleaf Clover said:


> Go to the tab on the lower screen that looks like a pencil. Tap the design you want and click 'Display on Ground'. If you want to remove it just press 'Y' and your character will rub it out with their foot


----------



## Gizmodo

Is this supposed to happen? i shook a tree for fruit, and there was patterns underneath, so the fruit just sunk into the patterns, and dissapeared for good :L?


----------



## Freya

Gizmodo said:


> Is this supposed to happen? i shook a tree for fruit, and there was patterns underneath, so the fruit just sunk into the patterns, and dissapeared for good :L?



Yes that sadly happens :/ The same thing happens to presents after you shoot them down and they land on a pattern.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ichigo3457 said:


> I've already gotten the QR machine and I've spoken to Able or Sable (I forget which is which :S) for days now and haven't gotten the mannequin from her yet. How long does it take to get it? Thanks :3



To the get the first mannequin, you must purchase 51 items from the Able Sisters. You get the second mannequin after talking to Sable frequently, the third when you purchase 31 accessories from Labelle, and the fourth from Gracie. I suppose if you're going for the second mannequin, just keep talking to her. You'll get it eventually!


----------



## kindaichi83

do we ever need to water trees?

do they ever wilt or die like flowers?

can the flowers be there forever as long as you water them?


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

kindaichi83 said:


> do we ever need to water trees?
> 
> do they ever wilt or die like flowers?
> 
> can the flowers be there forever as long as you water them?



You don't need to water tree saplings for them to grow, and you don't need to water trees either  They don't wilt or die, but you can chop them down with an axe.

Yep, flowers just have to be kept alive by watering them.


----------



## Freya

kindaichi83 said:


> do we ever need to water trees?
> 
> do they ever wilt or die like flowers?
> 
> can the flowers be there forever as long as you water them?



1) You don't need to water trees. (Thankfully! That'd be a nightmare!)
2) No they won't wilt or die, unless they're a perfect tree. As you keep harvesting a perfect trees it starts to die. But that's natural, and the only thing you can do is plant another one!
3) Yes flowers will stay forever as long as, when they're wilted, they are watered. If you put the Beautiful Town ordinance in place, your flowers will never wilt!


----------



## Gamer720

If you have the beautiful town ordinance, do you have to water your flowers at all? I've seen different things on different sites.


----------



## Freya

Gamer720 said:


> If you have the beautiful town ordinance, do you have to water your flowers at all? I've seen different things on different sites.



I've personally never had wilted flowers since I put that ordinance in place, so I'm 98% sure that you won't get any. However it helps to water them when you're breeding hybrids!


----------



## Superpenguin

Gamer720 said:


> If you have the beautiful town ordinance, do you have to water your flowers at all? I've seen different things on different sites.



You don't have to water them as they won't wilt.
You still have to water them if you want to regrow the grass underneath or want them to breed.


----------



## Nooblord

I don't think watering flowers does anything to restore grass. I water my flowers everyday and no grass has grown beneath the ones planted in dirt patches.


----------



## Freya

Nooblord said:


> I don't think watering flowers does anything to restore grass. I water my flowers everyday and no grass has grown beneath the ones planted in dirt patches.



It takes approximately three weeks to regrow grass, or so I've read.


----------



## Superpenguin

Nooblord said:


> I don't think watering flowers does anything to restore grass. I water my flowers everyday and no grass has grown beneath the ones planted in dirt patches.



Dirt Patches that came with your town are permanent.


----------



## AL64

Exactly the information I was looking for. I'm sad about this. I really have way too much dirt patches that were here since start ! Way too much...


----------



## Lin

AL64 said:


> Exactly the information I was looking for. I'm sad about this. I really have way too much dirt patches that were here since start ! Way too much...



Cover them up with cute patterns, build character houses over them, or build projects over them.


----------



## D i a

When getting the K.K. Slider badge, do you have to be given the aircheck for it to count, or do you think that if I kept asking for a new song on the same day multiple times, that this would count?


----------



## kindaichi83

Freya said:


> 1) You don't need to water trees. (Thankfully! That'd be a nightmare!)
> 2) No they won't wilt or die, unless they're a perfect tree. As you keep harvesting a perfect trees it starts to die. But that's natural, and the only thing you can do is plant another one!
> 3) Yes flowers will stay forever as long as, when they're wilted, they are watered. If you put the Beautiful Town ordinance in place, your flowers will never wilt!




icic...

thanks for the reply... 

i tried to plant some coconut and they died.... so sad... why?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

kindaichi83 said:


> icic...
> 
> thanks for the reply...
> 
> i tried to plant some coconut and they died.... so sad... why?



You planted it in a bad spot.


----------



## Leah

I put a pro design dress on a mannequin in my house but the dress is always gone when I come back after using the dream suite. Is this a bug or am I missing something? :\


----------



## Machoo

So I've unlocked all the shops on Main Street that weren't open at the start of the game, with the exception of the building connected to/right behind the photo booth. Does anyone know what that building is? Cause I have no idea


----------



## Superpenguin

Machoo said:


> So I've unlocked all the shops on Main Street that weren't open at the start of the game, with the exception of the building connected to/right behind the photo booth. Does anyone know what that building is? Cause I have no idea



That's Katrina's Shop.


----------



## Stevey Queen

kindaichi83 said:


> icic...
> 
> thanks for the reply...
> 
> i tried to plant some coconut and they died.... so sad... why?



Did you plant them on the beach? They only grow on the beach.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leah said:


> I put a pro design dress on a mannequin in my house but the dress is always gone when I come back after using the dream suite. Is this a bug or am I missing something? :\



That's weird. That shouldn't be happening..


----------



## JasonBurrows

Do Fortune Cookies count towards the store upgrade total?


----------



## taiy4ki

I dont fully understand how trading villagers work.
So if you want someones villager, you would go to that person's town and befriend that villager who is all packed up. 
So that must mean that the person seeking that villager must have one of their villagers moved out? 
My villager moved out but the very next day there was already a new house being built, so Im guessing I missed the chance?

Also I see people posting a list of their villagers and who they are willing to keep and ones willing to trade. How do you control who moves out on a dime? I thought there's no way to immediately make them move out (even if you hit them with nets over and over). So how do they make that work if someone wants to trade one of their villagers immediately?


----------



## Rune

JasonBurrows said:


> Do Fortune Cookies count towards the store upgrade total?



From what I've read, yes. And they count as 500 bells each.


----------



## saccharine

taiy4ki said:


> I dont fully understand how trading villagers work.
> So if you want someones villager, you would go to that person's town and befriend that villager who is all packed up.
> So that must mean that the person seeking that villager must have one of their villagers moved out?
> My villager moved out but the very next day there was already a new house being built, so Im guessing I missed the chance?
> 
> Also I see people posting a list of their villagers and who they are willing to keep and ones willing to trade. How do you control who moves out on a dime? I thought there's no way to immediately make them move out (even if you hit them with nets over and over). So how do they make that work if someone wants to trade one of their villagers immediately?


If you want someone's villager you need to wait until they're moving.
This usually happens if they're ignored/requests are denied/etc. They'll tell you that they're thinking about moving, if you want them to, pick the option that encourages them to. They'll also give you a date. On that day, whoever wants the villager needs to come to your town and talk to the villager moving out and try to convice them to move to their town.

You "control" who moves out by ignoring them or not doing their requests, or messing them up.



			
				merongcrossing.tumblr.com said:
			
		

> If you want villagers to leave don?t talk to them unless they talk to you. Even when they first arrive in town ignore them. Don?t do their request (but if you do, do their delivery request, open their package then deliver it, and tell them you opened it after delivery or just keep the item yourself), don?t change their catchphrase, don?t talk them into buying things from Re-Tail. Some will ask if you want them to leave and others will leave and you?ll get a mail from them when they?ve gone. - quoted from an anon


The ones that you like and don't want to move/trade, you keep talking to them, doing their requests etc.

Not sure if all that's 100% correct, so someone feel free to correct as needed.


----------



## majnin

If you make a pattern slave and use them for a path, then put down all of the paths on that character, then delete the character, will the path be deleted too?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Superpenguin said:


> Price is doubled.


So that means that the Bell Boom ordinance would allow me to sell one Cyclommatus Stag for 23,040 Bells instead of 9,600 Bells?

9,600 x 2 = 19,200 + 20% = 3,840 = 23,040 Bells.
Is that correct?


----------



## Eirrinn

majnin said:


> If you make a pattern slave and use them for a path, then put down all of the paths on that character, then delete the character, will the path be deleted too?



Yes I am pretty sure they will


----------



## Yui Z

Freya said:


> Yes that sadly happens :/ The same thing happens to presents after you shoot them down and they land on a pattern.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> To the get the first mannequin, you must purchase 51 items from the Able Sisters. You get the second mannequin after talking to Sable frequently, the third when you purchase 31 accessories from Labelle, and the fourth from Gracie. I suppose if you're going for the second mannequin, just keep talking to her. You'll get it eventually!



Oh okay thanks! I'll try getting the 1st mannequin and then see if I get the 2nd afterwards.


----------



## maarowak

majnin said:


> If you make a pattern slave and use them for a path, then put down all of the paths on that character, then delete the character, will the path be deleted too?



yup


----------



## Superpenguin

JasonBurrows said:


> So that means that the Bell Boom ordinance would allow me to sell one Cyclommatus Stag for 23,040 Bells instead of 9,600 Bells?
> 
> 9,600 x 2 = 19,200 + 20% = 3,840 = 23,040 Bells.
> Is that correct?



9,600 is the price for one Cyclommatus in Bell Boom, so you just double that and it should be 19,200. That's only if a Cyclommatus Stag is selling for premium though.

I'm not sure where you got that extra 20% from.


----------



## kindaichi83

what are the gold medals that Tortimer gave us for? i dont see them appearing on my item list... am i doing something wrong?


----------



## oath2order

kindaichi83 said:


> what are the gold medals that Tortimer gave us for? i dont see them appearing on my item list... am i doing something wrong?



That's just a way to quantify how many medals you get.


----------



## jPottie

My friend's villager Kid Cat asked for signatures, pretty sure it was for that picture thing, but he waited till today and Kid Cat said it was past the dead line. He tried fast travelling back and it didn't work. So, will Kid Cat ask again for this, or did he miss his chance? Anyone know?


----------



## Mint

jPottie said:


> My friend's villager Kid Cat asked for signatures, pretty sure it was for that picture thing, but he waited till today and Kid Cat said it was past the dead line. He tried fast travelling back and it didn't work. So, will Kid Cat ask again for this, or did he miss his chance? Anyone know?



He will have to wait for Kid Cat to ask for another petition to be signed.


----------



## AL64

Lin said:


> Cover them up with cute patterns, build character houses over them, or build projects over them.


They are either too big or not placed somewhere I could do something


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

edit: never mind, sorry


----------



## katyina

i've got a question about swapping villagers. 

ok, so say i have 9 villagers and i've convinced a villager from a friend's town to move in. will they still move in normally despite being the tenth slot, or is that only reserved for camper villagers? 

also, kinda related: i had a camper set up today despite having 10 villagers in my town. somebody told me they were moving out today too, but i stopped them. what would happen if i convinced them to move in? would they hang around in my queue until i let someone else leave, or would they just disappear?


----------



## Mint

katyina said:


> i've got a question about swapping villagers.
> 
> ok, so say i have 9 villagers and i've convinced a villager from a friend's town to move in. will they still move in normally despite being the tenth slot, or is that only reserved for camper villagers?
> 
> also, kinda related: i had a camper set up today despite having 10 villagers in my town. somebody told me they were moving out today too, but i stopped them. what would happen if i convinced them to move in? would they hang around in my queue until i let someone else leave, or would they just disappear?



The tenth villager can either be a camper or a villager from another town.

If you have ten villagers in your town, you cannot convince any other villagers to move in, since they will not ask if they can move in while you have ten villagers.


----------



## Zura

Ok so today was my first time working for brewster at the coffee shop my reward was superb coffee beans i was wondering what do you do with this and what are the ether stuff and what do they do?


----------



## oath2order

StormBlader said:


> Ok so today was my first time working for brewster at the coffee shop my reward was superb coffee beans i was wondering what do you do with this and what are the ether stuff and what do they do?



Sell them.


----------



## Gamer720

Can you receive and complete villager quests when your gates are open or when you have people over?


----------



## Farron

How exactly do you unlock the opposite gender's hairstyles at Shampoodle's? I've searched the internet but all the sources have different answers.

Some are saying they unlock the same time contacts do, when you've styled your hair at least once and waited 14 days.

Others are saying you just need to change your hairstyle 15 times, it doesn't matter which style.

However, yet _another_ source says you must first change your hairstyle to all the other possible hairstyles available for your current gender. I know this was the case for unlocking them in City Folk.

So, can anyone confirm what the conditions are, exactly? I hope I don't have to suffer through a bunch of hairstyles I don't like just to unlock them like in City Folk x_x;


----------



## oath2order

Farron said:


> How exactly do you unlock the opposite gender's hairstyles at Shampoodle's? I've searched the internet but all the sources have different answers.
> 
> Some are saying they unlock the same time contacts do, when you've styled your hair at least once and waited 14 days.
> 
> Others are saying you just need to change your hairstyle 15 times, it doesn't matter which style.
> 
> However, yet _another_ source says you must first change your hairstyle to all the other possible hairstyles available for your current gender. I know this was the case for unlocking them in City Folk.
> 
> So, can anyone confirm what the conditions are, exactly? I hope I don't have to suffer through a bunch of hairstyles I don't like just to unlock them like in City Folk x_x;



You have to have 1 of each of your gender hairstyles to unlock the opposite gender hairstyles.
You have to have Shamppodle's open for 14 days for contacts.


----------



## Superpenguin

Gamer720 said:


> Can you receive and complete villager quests when your gates are open or when you have people over?


Yes. They just won't run run up to you wanting to talk though.


----------



## Farron

oath2order said:


> You have to have 1 of each of your gender hairstyles to unlock the opposite gender hairstyles.
> You have to have Shamppodle's open for 14 days for contacts.



Ick, that stinks. I guess I'll have to put up with the ugly ones for awhile then D:

Thanks for the response


----------



## Ghiblier

What building/public work project should I get first? I'm really curious as to what buildings offer the most value.


----------



## jPottie

Mint said:


> He will have to wait for Kid Cat to ask for another petition to be signed.



Alright, thanks!


----------



## Zura

Ghiblier said:


> What building/public work project should I get first? I'm really curious as to what buildings offer the most value.



I think the campsite would be the best! Gambling, new faces and picking your last villager! some people might not agree but the campsite to me is the BEST!


----------



## Keely

How much does Ore sell for at re-tail? I have about 30 of them, and I don't plan on using them. Re-tail is closed at the moment, and I can't find anything on the internet.


----------



## Zura

Keely said:


> How much does Ore sell for at re-tail? I have about 30 of them, and I don't plan on using them. Re-tail is closed at the moment, and I can't find anything on the internet.



Sell them in the flea-market spaces for exactly 9,999 bells no more or they won't buy! the price is for most of the ores is about 3k but this will make you a lot more money! oh and you can also do this with fossil's just do the same thing hope you like!


----------



## Ghiblier

Currently, my villager (not the mayor) file has some eyes which I don't quite like that much. If I want to keep my overall progress by dropping my items and bells around town and them starting over, could I grab my items bakc as my new character?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ghiblier said:


> Currently, my villager (not the mayor) file has some eyes which I don't quite like that much. If I want to keep my overall progress by dropping my items and bells around town and them starting over, could I grab my items bakc as my new character?



Yes, the obvious difference would be you start out in a tent again, the new character


----------



## chaulklet

Anyway we can get our villagers to suggest new projects? I have not had a suggestion yet


----------



## Robert Plant

Yep, you have to wait for them to request something.


----------



## Rune

Empty out your bags, deposit all your money. Put on a wetsuit and swim to a far off corner. Stay for 5ish minutes and go walk in front of your villagers. One SHOULD do that little ! Thing and walk up to you. 
Keep doing this until one suggests a project. 

It works by being in town and out of viewing distance from the villagers for a long enough time. Not having items or money on you will eliminate the "buy this!" or "sell me that!" and the "catch this for me!" interactions.


----------



## Miggi

Is it possible that villagers suggest you more than one project a day?


----------



## Envy

I believe it's been said that you can get more than one a day, although more than three has not been reported.

Anyway, you don't even have to sit out in the ocean for five minutes. All it takes for me is simply swimming around from one edge of the town to another.


----------



## Gizmodo

Can you reorder the throne from the catalog??


----------



## Bubble Pop

Rune said:


> Empty out your bags, deposit all your money. Put on a wetsuit and swim to a far off corner. Stay for 5ish minutes and go walk in front of your villagers. One SHOULD do that little ! Thing and walk up to you.
> Keep doing this until one suggests a project.
> 
> It works by being in town and out of viewing distance from the villagers for a long enough time. Not having items or money on you will eliminate the "buy this!" or "sell me that!" and the "catch this for me!" interactions.



An easier way is to just go into a building and save & continue. Going into the sea and the method I just mentioned resets the town basically which is why you get a fresh batch of 'suprised' villagers after doing it.


----------



## maarowak

what kind of villager suggests the picnic set? (peppy/normal/jock/etc)

edit: ah, nevermind, found it (uchi villagers request it)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Gizmodo said:


> Can you reorder the throne from the catalog??



Yeah 800,000 bells


----------



## chriss

Are there any wall-type music players? I saw wall speakers and that made me kinda wish I had a wall music player. Im pretty sure the answer is no though lol


----------



## Hirisa

chriss said:


> Are there any wall-type music players? I saw wall speakers and that made me kinda wish I had a wall music player. Im pretty sure the answer is no though lol


Cabana wall radio, possibly? http://moridb.com/items/furniture/cabana-wall-radio


----------



## dakko

What is the range for streetpass?

I'm at home, a good football-field distance from any other homes or the street, and got my first streetpass! So it's gotta be one of my closest neighbors, right?


----------



## oath2order

I've read it's from 30 to 100 feet


----------



## mayortash

Can any help me with spiders? I've been shaking trees morning to night every day for the last few days and not found one. Are they just not in season? 

Also, I apologise if this has already been asked. I have looked but couldn't find any info.


----------



## oath2order

mayortash said:


> Can any help me with spiders? I've been shaking trees morning to night every day for the last few days and not found one. Are they just not in season?
> 
> Also, I apologise if this has already been asked. I have looked but couldn't find any info.



Yeah, I'm actually having the same problem. The guide I read says they *should* be in season...


----------



## eyeplaybass

mayortash said:


> Can any help me with spiders? I've been shaking trees morning to night every day for the last few days and not found one. Are they just not in season?
> 
> Also, I apologise if this has already been asked. I have looked but couldn't find any info.



Spiders don't show up in July. They'll be back in September.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Yeah, I'm actually having the same problem. The guide I read says they *should* be in season...



Which guide is this you speak of?


----------



## Joey

I caught a spider in June by shaking a tree. It would fall down a bit and hang on by a web and then go back up again. Is that the spider you are on about?


----------



## Robert Plant

Yep, I think he's talking about that spiders.


----------



## Rose

If you make a second character, does it automatically save when you put your house down?

I want to make my second character but I'm very particular on house placement and want it to look a certain way once the tent is placed.

I'm wondering if I'll get a second chance to put the house down by resetting the game, or if it will automatically save for me and I'll need to delete the character to try again?


----------



## oath2order

It shows a preview of where it will be...So no need for resetting.


----------



## Rose

I know that.

As I said, I am _very_ particular. I need to walk around and get a feel for the placement.


----------



## oath2order

Rose said:


> I know that.
> 
> As I said, I am _very_ particular. I need to walk around and get a feel for the placement.



Well then, too bad for you. You'll have to reset.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Rose said:


> I know that.
> 
> As I said, I am _very_ particular. I need to walk around and get a feel for the placement.



Well I'm thinking since after you get your resident card or whatever from Isabelle, the game announces to you that you can now save and quit at anytime, it probably wouldn't save by itself. Just an assumption, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Superpenguin

eyeplaybass said:


> Well I'm thinking since after you get your resident card or whatever from Isabelle, the game announces to you that you can now save and quit at anytime, it probably wouldn't save by itself. Just an assumption, but it's worth a try.


You get your resident card after you build your house and the game auto-saves at that moment.
So, yeah, if you don't like the feel of your house placement, you have to reset and try again.


----------



## majnin

Silly question, but how do you get screenshots you take on the DS to post here or use as a signature?


----------



## Rose

Superpenguin said:


> You get your resident card after you build your house and the game auto-saves at that moment.
> So, yeah, if you don't like the feel of your house placement, you have to reset and try again.


I see, thank you.

If I were to create a character and then delete them, does anyone know if the villagers will continue to mention them and bring their name up? It was something that bugged me in the previous Animal Crossings that I was hoping they wouldn't bring back.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Rose said:


> I see, thank you.
> 
> If I were to create a character and then delete them, does anyone know if the villagers will continue to mention them and bring their name up? It was something that bugged me in the previous Animal Crossings that I was hoping they wouldn't bring back.



Don't know.. But I don't think villagers would mention a character if they haven't met that character. I have an extra character and I've never heard anything about her from villagers she hasn't been introduced to. Maybe I just haven't played with my extra character enough though.


----------



## mayortash

eyeplaybass said:


> Spiders don't show up in July. They'll be back in September.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which guide is this you speak of?



Thanks everyone! A friend of mine caught hers in June so I must've just missed them. At least I don't have to wait a year to catch one. 

I'm pretty sure the Prima guide has it in season for July though.


----------



## Keely

majnin said:


> Silly question, but how do you get screenshots you take on the DS to post here or use as a signature?


 Take your 3DS SD card out and put it in your computer. Then you just download the pictures onto your computer.


----------



## eyeplaybass

mayortash said:


> Thanks everyone! A friend of mine caught hers in June so I must've just missed them. At least I don't have to wait a year to catch one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Prima guide has it in season for July though.



The Prima guide is drunk.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Is there a difference between "total darkness" and "shade" in the eye colors? I really cannot tell.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KowjjrKl0lY/UP6Mj_zBZ_I/AAAAAAAAAE8/fmWFzv6nf1k/s1600/tumblr_mebyvhK83x1qdm0y0o1_500.png

(ug, I really wish there was a dark brown, but not so dark it looks black-ish)


----------



## Gizmodo

How often do villagers actually move? like is there a set amount of days
Tammi tried to move today, so i stopped her, will it be 2 or 3 days? until the next one tries


----------



## eyeplaybass

Gizmodo said:


> How often do villagers actually move? like is there a set amount of days
> Tammi tried to move today, so i stopped her, will it be 2 or 3 days? until the next one tries



I think it's pretty darn random. I had one of my villagers try to move within the first five days or something, then it seemed like two weeks until another wanted to, but then I had another just a few days later.


----------



## taiy4ki

Can you store items or equipment?
I know you can only carry so much, and you can drop them in your room or bury them. But its there a way to store then beside those or having to rebuy it using the TIY order machine?


----------



## eyeplaybass

taiy4ki said:


> Can you store items or equipment?
> I know you can only carry so much, and you can drop them in your room or bury them. But its there a way to store then beside those or having to rebuy it using the TIY order machine?



You can buy storage units to put in your house (dressers, closets, fridges, etc.) or you can use the locker in the train station. If you need more, you can attach items as gifts to letters and save those letters at the post office. If you STILL need more storage, you can create characters to store the items for you.


----------



## taygo

Can non mayor characters use the qr machine? It seems like it takes forever for them.


----------



## eyeplaybass

taygo said:


> Can non mayor characters use the qr machine? It seems like it takes forever for them.



It takes the same amount of days of talking to Sable to be able to use the QR machine for non-mayor characters.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

taygo said:


> Can non mayor characters use the qr machine? It seems like it takes forever for them.



They should be able to - I know I've read about people who have unlocked it on other characters. You just need to unlock it on that character.


----------



## jPottie

If a villager moves out, and they were the only one of a certain personality type (ex smug), will the next villager that moves in be a smug villager 100% of the time?


----------



## Superpenguin

jPottie said:


> If a villager moves out, and they were the only one of a certain personality type (ex smug), will the next villager that moves in be a smug villager 100% of the time?



No.


----------



## taiy4ki

I often time travel to try and get rid of villagers who I dont like but have villagers I want to keep. How do I prevent them from moving out?
I talk to the ones ilike daily; do them favors; and write/send them gifts. Will that work? or will they still leave if I keep time traveling.


----------



## Superpenguin

taiy4ki said:


> I often time travel to try and get rid of villagers who I dont like but have villagers I want to keep. How do I prevent them from moving out?
> I talk to the ones ilike daily; do them favors; and write/send them gifts. Will that work? or will they still leave if I keep time traveling.



When they tell you they want to move out, you tell them to stay.


----------



## Chrissy

When you convince a camper to move in, when can you expect them to arrive? Does it vary at all?


----------



## christian2000bc

Hi I was wondering what's the fastest way to get 1.1 million HHA points. I really want to get the gold exterior , thanks.


----------



## Jonjon

Does buying flowers and saplings in another player's town count to getting the Golden Shovel/Axe?


----------



## Sleepy

This is more of an opinion question. To start off, I am very against time travel. I feel that it ruins the game experience. Obviously I don't care if others do it, because Animal Crossing is about making your own play style. I prefer casual. 

Moving on- my favorite villager is Roald. He was in my first Wild World town. He was the only villager who gave me their picture in that town  He has always been my favorite. So, naturally, I wanted him in my New Leaf town. I had 10 villagers, and Coco was moving out. 

I wanted to trade Coco for Roald with another player. But Roald was moving out before Coco (that demon bunny AHH). So I time traveled to the day she was moving out (July 10th), and let the other play take her. Then I time traveled to the next day (July 11th) so a spot was free. I went to the other player's town and convinced Roald to move into my town. 

With Roald convinced, I decided I needed to get back onto my time. So I time traveled to the day before what day it really is in my time. I traveled to July 7th, and noticed that Roald's house was being built. Then I time traveled to July 8th, what the day actually is for me.

Now my game is on real time. But I feel incredibly guilty, like I've somehow tainted my game. I promised myself I would NEVER time travel in New Leaf. I didn't do it for personal gain, I just swapped villagers :X Was this wrong? SHOULD I RESTART MY TAINTED GAME? *SOBS* guilt is written all over :X 

Note: I didn't do anything whatsoever on the time traveled days other than force the demon bunny Coco to leave and collect my cute Roald. 

Was it cheating what I did? :X What should I do? Am I over thinking this? Is my game cursed for all eternity. Is my precious Diana going to move out while my town is overrun with weeds and cockroaches roll forth from my very eye balls?


----------



## brainsandbells

How much space do houses/buildings need to have between each other? My house, Re-Tail, and a pond are very close together - it looks like a resident could theoretically set up their house there, but I'm not sure. How many grid spaces does a house need free around it?


----------



## Meltd0wn

Sleepy said:


> This is more of an opinion question. To start off, I am very against time travel. I feel that it ruins the game experience. Obviously I don't care if others do it, because Animal Crossing is about making your own play style. I prefer casual.
> 
> Moving on- my favorite villager is Roald. He was in my first Wild World town. He was the only villager who gave me their picture in that town  He has always been my favorite. So, naturally, I wanted him in my New Leaf town. I had 10 villagers, and Coco was moving out.
> 
> I wanted to trade Coco for Roald with another player. But Roald was moving out before Coco (that demon bunny AHH). So I time traveled to the day she was moving out (July 10th), and let the other play take her. Then I time traveled to the next day (July 11th) so a spot was free. I went to the other player's town and convinced Roald to move into my town.
> 
> With Roald convinced, I decided I needed to get back onto my time. So I time traveled to the day before what day it really is in my time. I traveled to July 7th, and noticed that Roald's house was being built. Then I time traveled to July 8th, what the day actually is for me.
> 
> Now my game is on real time. But I feel incredibly guilty, like I've somehow tainted my game. I promised myself I would NEVER time travel in New Leaf. I didn't do it for personal gain, I just swapped villagers :X Was this wrong? SHOULD I RESTART MY TAINTED GAME? *SOBS* guilt is written all over :X
> 
> Note: I didn't do anything whatsoever on the time traveled days other than force the demon bunny Coco to leave and collect my cute Roald.
> 
> Was it cheating what I did? :X What should I do? Am I over thinking this? Is my game cursed for all eternity. Is my precious Diana going to move out while my town is overrun with weeds and cockroaches roll forth from my very eye balls?



No it is NOT cheating.  Game manipulation is never cheating unless you are doing it to win something over somebody else.  Since Animal Crossing is not a game of "winning" or "losing" it all boils down to making the game fun for you without hurting anyone else.  You made the game fun for you by getting rid of a neighbor that you didn't want, but obviously somebody else did, and you got a neighbor you really wanted, and nobody was harmed or damaged in the process.  Don't think of it as Time Traveling, think of it as a "Glitch in the Matrix"  If the only cost to getting a beloved neighbor to move into your town is to have to pull a few more weeds than normal, and maybe a roach or two to kill, then I think that's an easy price to pay.




brainsandbells said:


> How much space do houses/buildings need to have between each other? My house, Re-Tail, and a pond are very close together - it looks like a resident could theoretically set up their house there, but I'm not sure. How many grid spaces does a house need free around it?


the closest I have seen two structures together is 3 spaces between them.


----------



## Hirisa

Sleepy said:


> This is more of an opinion question. To start off, I am very against time travel. I feel that it ruins the game experience. Obviously I don't care if others do it, because Animal Crossing is about making your own play style. I prefer casual.
> 
> Moving on- my favorite villager is Roald. He was in my first Wild World town. He was the only villager who gave me their picture in that town  He has always been my favorite. So, naturally, I wanted him in my New Leaf town. I had 10 villagers, and Coco was moving out.
> 
> I wanted to trade Coco for Roald with another player. But Roald was moving out before Coco (that demon bunny AHH). So I time traveled to the day she was moving out (July 10th), and let the other play take her. Then I time traveled to the next day (July 11th) so a spot was free. I went to the other player's town and convinced Roald to move into my town.
> 
> With Roald convinced, I decided I needed to get back onto my time. So I time traveled to the day before what day it really is in my time. I traveled to July 7th, and noticed that Roald's house was being built. Then I time traveled to July 8th, what the day actually is for me.
> 
> Now my game is on real time. But I feel incredibly guilty, like I've somehow tainted my game. I promised myself I would NEVER time travel in New Leaf. I didn't do it for personal gain, I just swapped villagers :X Was this wrong? SHOULD I RESTART MY TAINTED GAME? *SOBS* guilt is written all over :X
> 
> Note: I didn't do anything whatsoever on the time traveled days other than force the demon bunny Coco to leave and collect my cute Roald.
> 
> Was it cheating what I did? :X What should I do? Am I over thinking this? Is my game cursed for all eternity. Is my precious Diana going to move out while my town is overrun with weeds and cockroaches roll forth from my very eye balls?



In repentance for these sins against the purity of the game, High Priest Rover demands that you surround your house with pitfalls and eat nothing but durian fruit for a week. You must also sacrifice a pile of Gracie Bow Wigs in a bonfire on the beach, with Pascal as your witness. Only these actions will cleanse your game. 

...anyway. Honestly, I would try to be a little more forgiving of myself, if I were you. You were attached to a particular villager- you didn't TT to buy a bunch of out of season crap and then overcharge for it on the trading forums. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Sleepy

> No it is NOT cheating. Game manipulation is never cheating unless you are doing it to win something over somebody else. Since Animal Crossing is not a game of "winning" or "losing" it all boils down to making the game fun for you without hurting anyone else. You made the game fun for you by getting rid of a neighbor that you didn't want, but obviously somebody else did, and you got a neighbor you really wanted, and nobody was harmed or damaged in the process. Don't think of it as Time Traveling, think of it as a "Glitch in the Matrix" If the only cost to getting a beloved neighbor to move into your town is to have to pull a few more weeds than normal, and maybe a roach or two to kill, then I think that's an easy price to pay.



Thank you, I just needed a clear conscience. I guess you are right  Welcome to Gallup, Roald!  Thank you again.

And I agree, the closest I've seen between PWP is about 3 spaces. But even that is really tough to get.. I think in my town the closest is 5 spaces between projects.


----------



## brainsandbells

Meltd0wn said:


> the closest I have seen two structures together is 3 spaces between them.





Sleepy said:


> And I agree, the closest I've seen between PWP is about 3 spaces. But even that is really tough to get.. I think in my town the closest is 5 spaces between projects.



The closest I have seen is two spaces, and that was between residents' houses. Maybe PWPs have different space requirements? Either way, my plot of land is probably safe from intruding villagers 

By the way, there's nothing wrong with time-traveling. People who say it's wrong are just trying to shame you for "taking short-cuts" - but who's watching? This isn't a competition. At the end of the day, your town is your town. It doesn't matter if someone took their time or time-traveled: the final products will ultimately be the same. Whereas in competitions, cheaters try to gain an upper edge on others. There's no such thing as an upper edge in a life sim that revolves around what YOU want.


----------



## Farobi

How long does it take to put down paths in your town? Also is there any way to increase your chances for a villager to suggest a Public Works Project?


----------



## Nyarth

I was wondering if there is a site or anything out there that lists all items that can't be ordered from the catalog?


----------



## MKInfinite

Is it true that if you play for long periods of time, the grass will die at a faster rate?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Chrissy said:


> When you convince a camper to move in, when can you expect them to arrive? Does it vary at all?



Sequence of events: 

Day 1: Apollo at my campsite. Convinced him to move in.
Day 2: Apollo still at my campsite. Said he was looking for a good location.
Day 3: No one at the campsite.
Day 4: Plot of land fenced up with Nook's notice saying it's for Apollo.
Day 5: Apollo moves in. (I hope. I'm at Day 4 right now.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## pocky

So today my  villagers started gossiping about Marshal wanting to move out of town. Marshal is one of my favorite villagers so I don't want him to go anywhere. 

I've spent the entire day talking to him and he hasn't mentioned anything about leaving. I keep running around him, but he won't approach me... :/ So I like go inside Re-Tail and come back and run around him again to see if maybe refreshing the page will work, but nothing... T___T This is the first time that I hear about him leaving, and it was from another villager so I don't even know when Marshal will be leaving.

I'm really worried right now because it's 1am, which means that I only got a few hours left today.... and I'm worried that it'll be too late to convince him to stay tomorrow. 

Is it possible that the villager gossip was wrong? Whenever one of my villagers gossips about another villager wanting to move, it's always right. But I don't know if maybe it's possible for them to be wrong.


----------



## oath2order

pocky said:


> So today my  villagers started gossiping about Marshal wanting to move out of town. Marshal is one of my favorite villagers so I don't want him to go anywhere.
> 
> I've spent the entire day talking to him and he hasn't mentioned anything about leaving. I keep running around him, but he won't approach me... :/ So I like go inside Re-Tail and come back and run around him again to see if maybe refreshing the page will work, but nothing... T___T This is the first time that I hear about him leaving, and it was from another villager so I don't even know when Marshal will be leaving.
> 
> I'm really worried right now because it's 1am, which means that I only got a few hours left today.... and I'm worried that it'll be too late to convince him to stay tomorrow.
> 
> Is it possible that the villager gossip was wrong? Whenever one of my villagers gossips about another villager wanting to move, it's always right. But I don't know if maybe it's possible for them to be wrong.



It's gossip. Sometimes it's right, sometimes it's wrong.


----------



## Chrissy

CrankyCupcake said:


> Sequence of events:
> 
> Day 1: Apollo at my campsite. Convinced him to move in.
> Day 2: Apollo still at my campsite. Said he was looking for a good location.
> Day 3: No one at the campsite.
> Day 4: Plot of land fenced up with Nook's notice saying it's for Apollo.
> Day 5: Apollo moves in. (I hope. I'm at Day 4 right now.)
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks much!


----------



## Sakubo

How do you unlock the Dream Suite? And does it cost to build the building?.


----------



## Robert Plant

You have to wait 7 days after you become the mayor of [insert your town's name here] and then, catch Isabelle sleeping at the Town Hall.

It costs about 248.000 bells.


----------



## Sakubo

Tengu said:


> You have to wait 7 days after you become the mayor of [insert your town's name here] and then, catch Isabelle sleeping at the Town Hall.
> 
> It costs about 248.000 bells.



I am already 9 days into the game, and I have not caught her sleeping. Is this going to be a problems?.


----------



## Eirrinn

Sakubo said:


> I am already 9 days into the game, and I have not caught her sleeping. Is this going to be a problems?.


make sure you have done at least one public works project first, thats how I got stuck, because I had none


----------



## Tetsuya

How come japanese only get exclusive items that can't be ordered. Why won't The Us get any items like that at all?


----------



## eyeplaybass

Tetsuya said:


> How come japanese only get exclusive items that can't be ordered. Why won't The Us get any items like that at all?



I'm sure we will eventually. You have to remember that the Japanese version of the game has been on the market for *a little bit* longer.


----------



## Farobi

How rare is it to get a picture from my villager when I went online to get 6 signatures?

Oh actually i finally got the pic, so nvm ^-^


----------



## CrankyCupcake

If I set  the  dream version of my town to offer my original designs, will every single design I've ever made become available to the visitor,   or only the ones I'm carrying in my inventory? Is there a limit?


----------



## eyeplaybass

CrankyCupcake said:


> If I set  the  dream version of my town to offer my original designs, will every single design I've ever made become available to the visitor,   or only the ones I'm carrying in my inventory? Is there a limit?



I'm not exactly sure about this, but when I've been in dream towns it seemed like there could be more than one page of ten designs. So I'd guess all of them. Don't take my word for it! *runs away*


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

How do I get the red hair color from the past two games? I don't want the apple red color, but the red that is almost blonde.
Does anyone know how to get it?


----------



## Wish

Anyone have a picture of afternoon tea set?


----------



## Superpenguin

Wish said:


> Anyone have a picture of afternoon tea set?



Sorry the picture is so small:


----------



## Gizmodo

So are pictures only obtained from difficult tasks such as petition?
i do everything for my villagers, send them all a letter each day, and still no pics


----------



## Superpenguin

Gizmodo said:


> So are pictures only obtained from difficult tasks such as petition?
> i do everything for my villagers, send them all a letter each day, and still no pics



Pictures are obtained after doing a task for a villager(petition, catching fish, finding a furniture item, etc.) or in their Good-Bye letter.
Patience is also very important.


----------



## kirstygirl89

Is it normal for Crazy Redd not to show up for weeks at a time?


----------



## Superpenguin

kirstygirl89 said:


> Is it normal for Crazy Redd not to show up for weeks at a time?



Yes.


----------



## Gizmodo

Superpenguin said:


> Pictures are obtained after doing a task for a villager(petition, catching fish, finding a furniture item, etc.) or in their Good-Bye letter.
> Patience is also very important.



Thanks, hopefully one of the villagers im closer too, will ask for a petition or something..


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

eyeplaybass said:


> I'm not exactly sure about this, but when I've been in dream towns it seemed like there could be more than one page of ten designs. So I'd guess all of them. Don't take my word for it! *runs away*



I _think_ this is what happens when more than one person has allowed their patterns to be taken.


----------



## CharityDiary

How do you _remove_ a 'Best Friend' from your list?

Please just PM the answer to me. I'm not going to check this thread every time someone posts something. It's 386 pages long.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Sour of Hanoi said:


> I _think_ this is what happens when more than one person has allowed their patterns to be taken.



Ooo ok! Thanks for the info! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CharityDiary said:


> How do you _remove_ a 'Best Friend' from your list?
> 
> Please just PM the answer to me. I'm not going to check this thread every time someone posts something. It's 386 pages long.



Sent you a PM


----------



## pocky

I'm kind of obsessed with this game @_@ and I wanted to have a second town. Basically, I love my current town but I feel like I could have chosen a better map. I would restart the game, but I actually really, really love my town so I don't want to.

So I was thinking of buying another copy of the game. My question is: Is it possible to have two digital copies of the same game on the same 3DS? Would I be able to play both? Would this somehow corrupt my data files? Should I go for a physical copy instead?


----------



## oath2order

CharityDiary said:


> How do you _remove_ a 'Best Friend' from your list?
> 
> Please just PM the answer to me. I'm not going to check this thread every time someone posts something. It's 386 pages long.



Does nobody experiment with things anymore?

And no, it's one town per 3DS :/


----------



## MKInfinite

I believe you can only have one digital copy in your 3DS at a time. If you have the money then go for a physical copy. [ninja'd by oath2order]

----

So uh... does playing for a long period of time affects the grass in some way?


----------



## pocky

oath2order said:


> Does nobody experiment with things anymore?
> 
> And no, it's one town per 3DS :/


I can't exactly justify spending $30+ for the sake of an experiment. Sucks that it can only be one town per 3DS, maybe I'll buy another in the future if any other special edition ones come out. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Superpenguin

pocky said:


> I can't exactly justify spending $30+ for the sake of an experiment. Sucks that it can only be one town per 3DS, maybe I'll buy another in the future if any other special edition ones come out. Thanks for the quick response.



He was referring to the question about removing Best Friends when saying "experiment" because honestly, it's not that hard to figure out something on your own. You're not going to delete your game by trying to delete a Best Friend, I mean really, it's not that hard to figure out some things on your own.

You also don't need to have everything verified and freak out that something is a glitch in your game. :/


----------



## Joyce

When the mailman (mailbird?) comes by your house and tells you he couldn't deliver everything because the mailbox is full, when will he deliver the rest? Will it just be hours later, like a new, normal order from the catalog? He disappeared and didn't deliver the rest of my items. -.-


----------



## Gizmodo

Superpenguin said:


> He was referring to the question about removing Best Friends when saying "experiment" because honestly, it's not that hard to figure out something on your own.* You're not going to delete your game by trying to delete a Best Friend, I mean really, it's not that hard to figure out some things on your own.*
> 
> You also don't need to have everything verified and freak out that something is a glitch in your game. :/



Is there any need to be so patronising? they might have just got a bit confused, we all do, from time to time :L

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joyce said:


> When the mailman (mailbird?) comes by your house and tells you he couldn't deliver everything because the mailbox is full, when will he deliver the rest? Will it just be hours later, like a new, normal order from the catalog? He disappeared and didn't deliver the rest of my items. -.-



I think its the next day (well thats whats happened to me anyway)


----------



## Superpenguin

Joyce said:


> When the mailman (mailbird?) comes by your house and tells you he couldn't deliver everything because the mailbox is full, when will he deliver the rest? Will it just be hours later, like a new, normal order from the catalog? He disappeared and didn't deliver the rest of my items. -.-



It's at the next mail delivery time. Delivery times are 9am and 5pm each day.


----------



## Lin

Gizmodo said:


> Is there any need to be so patronising? they might have just got a bit confused, we all do, from time to time :L
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think its the next day (well thats whats happened to me anyway)



I think it's more that people are paranoid and rather someone else take the risk than the person trying it themselves... That's just my take on it. :T

Oh and another thing... some people are just lazy. XD


----------



## pocky

Superpenguin said:


> He was referring to the question about removing Best Friends when saying "experiment" because honestly, it's not that hard to figure out something on your own. You're not going to delete your game by trying to delete a Best Friend, I mean really, it's not that hard to figure out some things on your own.
> 
> You also don't need to have everything verified and freak out that something is a glitch in your game. :/


It was an honest mistake. I was a little confused by his response, I thought that the experimenting portion of his post had been directed towards the both of us since he used the ":/" emoticon at the end of the response -I wasn't sure if it meant that he was annoyed over my question/that I hadn't tried it myself or if he was bothered by the fact that Nintendo was only allowing us to have one town per 3DS despite owning multiple copies of the game.

And to be honest I'm also confused about your post. Is the last part about freaking out directed towards me or were you using "you" in the general sense? I've asked maybe 5-7 questions here since the game came out which I guess might be considered excessive to this forum's standards? So if I'm annoying anyone I'd like to know so that I can just ask them somewhere else @_@


----------



## eyeplaybass

pocky said:


> And to be honest I'm also confused about your post. Is the last part about freaking out directed towards me or were you using "you" in the general sense? I've asked maybe 5-7 questions here since the game came out which I guess might be considered excessive to this forum's standards? So if I'm annoying anyone I'd like to know so that I can just ask them somewhere else @_@



Don't worry about it. I don't think that was directed at you, AND you had a completely valid question. Nothing wrong with asking questions. It's how we learn best!


----------



## Kiwi

Okay so I know that once the town tree at the plaza has reached a specific size you can sit next to it and see when you unlocked certain shops, when villagers move in...
My question is... Does that include second and third etc characters that were deleted?


----------



## Nekoboi

How long does it take for the tree to grow full size? Does it unlock anything new. How can I tell on the art if it the real deal? I heard facial expression but I can't figure out which one please help me


----------



## Superpenguin

Nekoboi said:


> How long does it take for the tree to grow full size? Does it unlock anything new. How can I tell on the art if it the real deal? I heard facial expression but I can't figure out which one please help me



500 days + 500 hours of playtime. The fully grown tree offers nothing new.

You can tell real art from fake art just by looking at them. Forgeries have altered/missing/added components in them.


----------



## Nekoboi

Ah thanks I just found out my tree is fully grown, I looked at my guild book and I guess it shows the real art in the check off list area. now I just got to wait to see if I grab the right one I believe I grabbed the real wristful painting. I'm going to need a magnifier to see a closer look


----------



## Nekoboi

What days/time does Gracie visit ? I'm trying to Impress her to get my last T&T upgrade but I haven't seen her yet.


----------



## Superpenguin

Nekoboi said:


> What days/time does Gracie visit ? I'm trying to Impress her to get my last T&T upgrade but I haven't seen her yet.



She visits randomly and will appear starting at 6am. I would assume she does not appear on Sundays and possibly not Saturdays.
Keep in mind you need to pass her fashion check 4 times.


----------



## Nekoboi

Ah thanks now is that four times once per day when she visit? And does visitors affect that total pass?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I have no idea since I haven't seen Gracie once yet, of course I don't have the biggest T&T upgrade before Gracie's Fashion Checks yet.

Ores are roughy 2,000 bells and up.
It depends on the ore that you have what it'll sell for.
I know Silver and Gold sell for more than most if not all of the Gemstone ones.

I want to unlock the Illumination series of Projects.
I want the Illumination Heart!


----------



## Superpenguin

Nekoboi said:


> Ah thanks now is that four times once per day when she visit? And does visitors affect that total pass?



It's four checks on four different days. Wifi friends are unable to perform a fashion check in your town, I believe.


----------



## Nekoboi

Thanks


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Serious questions are below this line.

1. How do you unlock the Illumination Projects?

2. How do I get the Manikins from the Able Sisters?

The ones below are just my own curious nature setting in.

1. What are the outfit styles you have seen work for Gracie's fashion check?

2. How many of Phineas's Badges do you currently have?

I think I have like 6-10 of them.


----------



## Nekoboi

When can I redo the frameworks of my house I really what to Change mine frameworks. Is it after the 598,000 bell loan?


----------



## Lucsy

MDofDarkheart said:


> Serious questions are below this line.
> 
> 1. How do you unlock the Illumination Projects?
> 
> 2. How do I get the Manikins from the Able Sisters?
> 
> The ones below are just my own curious nature setting in.
> 
> 1. What are the outfit styles you have seen work for Gracie's fashion check?
> 
> 2. How many of Phineas's Badges do you currently have?
> 
> I think I have like 6-10 of them.


1. Most of the projects are recommended by villagers, just talk to them and they'll hopefully tell you to build it. 
2. You get the mannequins, 3 total from the Able Sisters. 
- Become best friends with Sable
- Purchase 51 pieces of clothing - receive from Mable
- Purchase 31 accessories - receive from Lablle 

1. There's a specific types of outfits for when she ask, so any from that type will work. 

2. I got 18 badges already. Takes some time. xD


----------



## Rune

MDofDarkheart said:


> Serious questions are below this line.
> 
> How do you unlock the Illumination Projects?



Clock - Requested by Peppy villagers
Arch - Requested by Snooty villagers
Heart - Requested by Peppy villagers
Tree - Requested by Peppy villagers




Nekoboi said:


> When can I redo the frameworks of my house I really what to Change mine frameworks. Is it after the 598,000 bell loan?



I think you need yo have one of each room, no? o.o


----------



## BellGreen

I really want to pay off my house loans so I can get the 2nd floor and multiple rooms.
I know many people have asked this, but besides beetle-catching and perfect fruit, are there any good ways on getting a big pocket of bells?


----------



## Mint

BellBringerGreen said:


> I really want to pay off my house loans so I can get the 2nd floor and multiple rooms.
> I know many people have asked this, but besides beetle-catching and perfect fruit, are there any good ways on getting a big pocket of bells?



Turnips. If you have good turnip prices/find someone with good turnip prices, you can get rich very quickly.


----------



## Shishi-Oh

If you attach a gift in a letter, does wrapping it with wrapping paper help increase friendship faster? Or is it it just there to make the gift look fancy?


----------



## Eirrinn

Shishi-Oh said:


> If you attach a gift in a letter, does wrapping it with wrapping paper help increase friendship faster? Or is it it just there to make the gift look fancy?



it justs makes it look fancy


----------



## taiy4ki

I saved a Pro design with mabel, how to I make it to a wearable shirt after?


----------



## Keely

taiy4ki said:


> I saved a Pro design with mabel, how to I make it to a wearable shirt after?


 It immediately becomes a wearable design? Just click it and it should have the option to put it on


----------



## taiy4ki

Keely said:


> It immediately becomes a wearable design? Just click it and it should have the option to put it on



Sorry I meant I saved a QR code. So how do i put it on after I saved it?


----------



## Hirisa

My question is: I have a secondary character that I like to play, and I'd like for her to become the mayor of her own town. The game allows this, via the "move to another town" option. What's unclear to me is what exactly she would take with her- I have researched this question myself but have only read conflicting reports about this. Some have said she would take the furniture in her house, and other sites have denied this. Does anyone here have experience with this? My main concern is whether she would retain her catalog for ordering items. Thanks.


----------



## Farobi

1) Does watering colored flowers really do anything other than shine?

2) How often do you get hybrids?

3) How long will it take for a villager to move out after one decided to stay in?

4) How long will it take for grass to grow with flowers atop of it? Without flowers?


----------



## Chrissy

Farobi said:


> 1) Does watering colored flowers really do anything other than shine?
> 2) How often do you get hybrids?
> 4) How long will it take for grass to grow with flowers atop of it? Without flowers?


1) It keeps them alive and stops them from wilting if you don't have the Beautiful Town ordinance. Watering flowers also increases chance of spawning and therefore hybridisation. So keep watering flowers if you want to see hybrids.
2) It depends on what hybrids you want. From observing patterns in different towns, it looks like pink and orange are common, black is uncommon, blue and purple are rare. For me, it's rare to see more than one hybrid a day.
4) I heard grass repairs in a week if you water the flowers you planted on the dirt patch. Grass also regrows after rain and snow. It's at least salvageable, but don't expect instant results.

As for me... 

If one of your villagers is packed up and ready to move, can someone tell me how it works for a friend to come into your town and convince that villager to come to theirs? Do they just talk to them and then the villager gets on the train with them if it's successful?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

taiy4ki said:


> Sorry I meant I saved a QR code. So how do i put it on after I saved it?



I haven't tried this myself, but I figure you have to fiddle with the QR machine to place it in your pattern book (or whatever that's called)?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Chrissy said:


> If one of your villagers is packed up and ready to move, can someone tell me how it works for a friend to come into your town and convince that villager to come to theirs? Do they just talk to them and then the villager gets on the train with them if it's successful?



No, the villager does not get on the train because the move is not immediate. Simply make sure your friend talks to the villager repeatedly until the villager says that he will move to your friend's town. It will be 1-2 days before your friend finds a fenced-up plot of land with a notice from Nook saying it's reserved for the villager your friend has persuaded to move in.


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> 3) How long will it take for a villager to move out after one decided to stay in?


It's all random.


----------



## Mayor William

Is a orange rose a hybrid?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Mayor William said:


> Is a orange rose a hybrid?



Yes 

I believe they come from yellow and red roses, OR anything that comes from yellow and red roses.


----------



## SliceAndDice

What are the coffee beans for? Seems like I can?t do anything with those.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mayor William said:


> Is a orange rose a hybrid?



Yes. Yellow, white, and red are the non-hybrid colors. Everything else is a hybrid. Violets are an exception to that. Their default colors are purple, white, and yellow.



SliceAndDice said:


> What are the coffee beans for? Seems like I can?t do anything with those.



Sell them for bells. That's all they're for.


----------



## Gizmodo

Say if someone is trying to move.. can you reset the game, and then see if a different villager wants to move?? or will it always be the same villager trying


----------



## christian2000bc

Once again, whats the fastest way to get 1.1 million HHA points?


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Say if someone is trying to move.. can you reset the game, and then see if a different villager wants to move?? or will it always be the same villager trying



Well i tried this and it didn't work :/ the same villager tried to move out each time


----------



## Danni_Castelia

I say fung sheu


----------



## faithiefaith

Is it true you can only have 2 of each villager type in your town at once? I was hoping to get all lazy villagers


----------



## eyeplaybass

faithiefaith said:


> Is it true you can only have 2 of each villager type in your town at once? I was hoping to get all lazy villagers



I don't think so. I don't speak from experience, but I've seen people say in another thread "oh I have 3 of X personality."


----------



## StarryACNL

faithiefaith said:


> Is it true you can only have 2 of each villager type in your town at once? I was hoping to get all lazy villagers



I think it's possible to get 3 lazy's as I have 3, but I know it's not possible to get three uchi's


----------



## Mint

I have four lazies, so it should be possible to get even more than that.


----------



## faithiefaith

Is three the maximum for lazys then? I'm not too crazy about the uchi's, lazy has always been my favorite xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mint said:


> I have four lazies, so it should be possible to get even more than that.



oh yay thanks! =D


----------



## Sleepy

Do foreign DLC items help with HHA points in any significant manner?


----------



## taiy4ki

Sour of Hanoi said:


> I haven't tried this myself, but I figure you have to fiddle with the QR machine to place it in your pattern book (or whatever that's called)?



I have it saved to my pattern book. Do you know how to make it wearable from there?


----------



## saccharine

Will trees/flowers grow close to the railroad fence?

Also where won't they grow? ;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Flowers can go right beside anything, trees and bamboo need at least one space on each side


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

taiy4ki said:


> I have it saved to my pattern book. Do you know how to make it wearable from there?



Hm. I'm afraid I can't be of much help. I was going to try scanning one myself, but my Able's is closed. What options does it give you when you click on it? Also, what type of pattern is it?


----------



## saccharine

Loviechu said:


> Flowers can go right beside anything, trees and bamboo need at least one space on each side



Thanks a bunch! n__n


----------



## StarryACNL

Can a villager move out then back in?


----------



## Meltd0wn

taiy4ki said:


> I have it saved to my pattern book. Do you know how to make it wearable from there?



Any pattern your character has on them can be worn, simply tap the pattern and the first option is always 'Wear'.


----------



## Gizmodo

I've just paid off the Cafe now, will it be ready by 6am tomorrow or will it take longer?


----------



## MKInfinite

Gizmodo said:


> I've just paid off the Cafe now, will it be ready by 6am tomorrow or will it take longer?



PWP that are not on the Main Street just take a day to be completed, so yes, you'll have the cafe at 6am tomorrow.


----------



## saccharine

Can items that have been customized be cataloged?
For instance, if someone has customized rococo items. If I pick them up, will it catalog it as rococo? o_o

Does that make sense? OTL


----------



## Gizmodo

MKInfinite said:


> PWP that are not on the Main Street just take a day to be completed, so yes, you'll have the cafe at 6am tomorrow.



Oh good  its just when Kicks took so long to get finished i got worried!


----------



## Punchyleaf

saccharine said:


> Can items that have been customized be cataloged?
> For instance, if someone has customized rococo items. If I pick them up, will it catalog it as rococo? o_o
> 
> Does that make sense? OTL



Yes, it will still be catalogued as regular items c:


----------



## saccharine

Loviechu said:


> Yes, it will still be catalogued as regular items c:



Thanks once again~ c:


----------



## taiy4ki

> Any pattern your character has on them can be worn, simply tap the pattern and the first option is always 'Wear'.



Thanks, i found out how to wear it. I though it was a actual piece of clothing thats in your pack.


----------



## Demeter

So I really hate Hopper's shirt so I sent him a new shirt so he'd change. The next day I started a new person so I could do the villager moving in trick and Hopper had on this new shirt. When I went back to my Mayor he is wearing the old shirt. I sent him another new shirt and he just puts them in his house T_T Any tips to make him change clothes?


----------



## Lara_the_mayor

I keep reading about this Villager trade thing. What is it and how does it work?

Thanks for any info


----------



## ImaginationArtist

Does buying items from the Timmy and Tommy catalog in New Leaf count towards the total to upgrading to the next store?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

You need a fully upgraded house to be able to purchase the Frameworks.
If you ask/listen to Tom Nook in the game.... He tells you exactly that.


----------



## saccharine

If Gracie is in someone's town, is it possible to go over and get a fashion check from her? 
And would it count for your fashion checks?


----------



## Farobi

Got two cool questions :3

1)If you set your 3DS's country of origin to someplace like Spain or Germany, would you be able to get the DLC exclusive to their place?

2)How to catalogue stuff from someone else's town?


----------



## Lucsy

saccharine said:


> If Gracie is in someone's town, is it possible to go over and get a fashion check from her?
> And would it count for your fashion checks?


I don't think so, I think it has to be from your own town.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Farobi said:


> Got a cool question :3
> 
> If you set your 3DS's country of origin to someplace like Spain or Germany, would you be able to get the DLC exclusive to their place?



No. If that was the case, shaved ice lamps and exclusive Japan DLC wouldn't be as in demand as they are


----------



## chriss

Demeter said:


> So I really hate Hopper's shirt so I sent him a new shirt so he'd change. The next day I started a new person so I could do the villager moving in trick and Hopper had on this new shirt. When I went back to my Mayor he is wearing the old shirt. I sent him another new shirt and he just puts them in his house T_T Any tips to make him change clothes?



I thought reporting them to Isabelle would make them put on their original shirt, but it doesnt. They just put on some ugly white shirt with colored trimming.

Im trying to get all my villagers to wear the same outfit. Sometimes they will wear it, other times they'll put it in their house. You just gotta keep sending it to them until they change. It took me like 3 letters to get Tiffany to change!


----------



## Ruesen

Two questions, one old and one new.

1) Is there any way to force the mail to come, like you could in City Folk? I feel like some days I don't even get mail, despite sending so many letters out.

2) Wondering if there is a list of the public work projects that actually have some sort of useful function? Really don't want to add little useless things. I know the instrument shelter, bridges, fences, benches, camp ground, racks of rice,clocks and light source projects can add some usefulness... but things like lighthouse, turbine, fountain, stone tablet, scarecrow, fire hydrant windmill and others have any extra function or there just to look pretty? I recall lighthouse did something with fishing and windmill or turbine (one of those things) helped with flowers somehow. Hoping for something like that.


----------



## Isabella

Is it possible to get a villager back that moved? I TIME TRAVELLED FOR REASONS and my favorite bby Felicity moved out and I feel like crying this is so dumb please help


----------



## Farobi

Is there a site which can help search for certain items in ACNL with pictures?


----------



## NightWings

Isabella said:


> Is it possible to get a villager back that moved? I TIME TRAVELLED FOR REASONS and my favorite bby Felicity moved out and I feel like crying this is so dumb please help


You can always ask people that you recently visited if they have her and convince her to move back, or find another town that has her and convince her to move in! I think she might move back once you go through all 300 ++ characters, but that would take a loooooong time. I'd say just find her in another town and try to get her to move back in.


----------



## kirstygirl89

Thanks! I was starting to worry if I would ever be able to buy art again!


----------



## Isabella

NightWings said:


> You can always ask people that you recently visited if they have her and convince her to move back, or find another town that has her and convince her to move in! I think she might move back once you go through all 300 ++ characters, but that would take a loooooong time. I'd say just find her in another town and try to get her to move back in.



Thanks for the answer! Wahhh I hope it doesn't take that long. I'll try to find her.


----------



## SamXX

Just started building the television screen. Does it actually show anything interesting, or have a purpose?


----------



## Hirisa

Farobi said:


> Is there a site which can help search for certain items in ACNL with pictures?



This is one site I use: http://moridb.com/items/


----------



## Gizmodo

So i just told Drago he can leave and he said
"ok it was nice knowing you, thanks for everything, but you should remember one thing, a town without me is hungry and sad" does this mean he is staying or going


----------



## eyeplaybass

Gizmodo said:


> So i just told Drago he can leave and he said
> "ok it was nice knowing you, thanks for everything, but you should remember one thing, a town without me is hungry and sad" does this mean he is staying or going



Sounds like he's going to me. If they are going to stay even after you told them they could leave, they say something about wanting to become better friends blah blah blah.


----------



## Gizmodo

eyeplaybass said:


> Sounds like he's going to me. If they are going to stay even after you told them they could leave, they say something about wanting to become better friends blah blah blah.



Hopefully  out of the 10 i have, hes one of the only 2 i really want to leave, i only need one Lazy Alligator, and i have Alfonso and hes much cooler!


----------



## eyeplaybass

Gizmodo said:


> Hopefully  out of the 10 i have, hes one of the only 2 i really want to leave, i only need one Lazy Alligator, and i have Alfonso and hes much cooler!



Oh and another thing... I just recalled that I actually had Big Top wanting to move out and he said the exact same thing to me that Drago said to you when I said he could leave. Big Top DIDN'T actually move but that's because I went to his house and bugged him about staying until he did because I didn't mean to let him leave.


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Is there a way to get a villager to move faster? I try to hit this villager with a net and push her into pitfalls, but nothing is really working.... Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Gizmodo

Danni_Castelia said:


> Is there a way to get a villager to move faster? I try to hit this villager with a net and push her into pitfalls, but nothing is really working.... Anyone know anything about this?



Nope its completely random who asks to move, sadly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shampoodles began construction today.. when will it finish?


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Gizmodo said:


> Nope its completely random who asks to move, sadly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Shampoodles began construction today.. when will it finish?


It takes three days


----------



## Gizmodo

Danni_Castelia said:


> It takes three days



Ok thanks


----------



## Farobi

Can we catalogue the Cabana series?


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> Can we catalogue the Cabana series?



Yes. Everything can be cataloged. Not everything can be ordered.
Cabana Series cannot be ordered.


----------



## Farobi

Superpenguin said:


> Yes. Everything can be cataloged. Not everything can be ordered.
> Cabana Series cannot be ordered.



Oh, I see. Last question (for now): X)

Is the Leaf Bed reorderable?


----------



## Chu

If a villager tells me they are leaving on the 14th, do they pack up on the 13th or 14th? I'm trying to Time Travel for someone to get one of my villagers and don't want to mess it up since I've never time travelled before. ;_;


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> Oh, I see. Last question (for now): X)
> 
> Is the Leaf Bed reorderable?



Yes.


----------



## Nekoboi

I have a question/clearing up type one , ok time traveling I want to know what ok in time traveling like how far is ok so I don't lose thing . And anything else I might need to know about get in the blue box with the mad man ( Whovian pun ) time traveling.


----------



## ACking

Uhhhh... I was about to take Katie to another town but she got off the train because she dropped something. I came back to get her to the other town but I can't find her. Is she still in my town?


----------



## cwertle

How do I get bamboo shoots? I have bamboo planted.


----------



## TxAnt

ACking said:


> Uhhhh... I was about to take Katie to another town but she got off the train because she dropped something. I came back to get her to the other town but I can't find her. Is she still in my town?



No, I have read that the next day you should get a letter from her saying she caught the next train.


----------



## ACking

TxAnt said:


> No, I have read that the next day you should get a letter from her saying she caught the next train.



thank you


----------



## TxAnt

Gizmodo said:


> Nope its completely random who asks to move, sadly
> 
> Ugh, I have been hitting and pushing my villager because his house is where I want to put the cafe.


----------



## Lucsy

cwertle said:


> How do I get bamboo shoots? I have bamboo planted.


They just sprout out of the ground. There will be a X around the bamboos, so when you're planting make sure you leave room. 
A new one pops up like every 3 days, so far for me is it.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Chu said:


> If a villager tells me they are leaving on the 14th, do they pack up on the 13th or 14th? I'm trying to Time Travel for someone to get one of my villagers and don't want to mess it up since I've never time travelled before. ;_;



If a villager is moving on the 14th, that really means they pack on the 14th. Antonio told me a few days ago he was leaving on the 11th. When I loaded the game this morning (it's currently the 11th), Isabelle told me that Antonio is moving tomorrow and I should go and say good bye. He's currently packing.


----------



## ACking

I had a villager talking about their diary, they mentioned they buried it out of embarrassment. Should I go look for it? Is it actually buried?


----------



## Superpenguin

ACking said:


> I had a villager talking about their diary, they mentioned they buried it out of embarrassment. Should I go look for it? Is it actually buried?



No, that's just dialogue to show you are becoming good friends with your villagers. When you are becoming friends with them, they start telling you more about their personal lives.


----------



## Gizmodo

How else can you tell if someone is becoming close friends with you ?


----------



## Superpenguin

Gizmodo said:


> How else can you tell if someone is becoming close friends with you ?



Infer.


----------



## alex

Can you change the color of the speech bubble that appears when you chat with other people? Or is whatever color I got set in stone?


----------



## cwertle

Lucsy said:


> They just sprout out of the ground. There will be a X around the bamboos, so when you're planting make sure you leave room.
> A new one pops up like every 3 days, so far for me is it.



But is there anyway to get them? For trading/selling etc.


----------



## Nekoboi

How long tree take to regrow on your own island? If you don't plant any?


----------



## MKInfinite

You just need to dig up the bamboo shoots. You can also group them like any other fruit.
-------

If you don't plant any trees on your island they will never grow, if you plant some then it'll take five days to grow.


----------



## satellitestorm

Is it possible to make an enclosed space out of bushes? I'm planning to put a recreational park in that space.


----------



## MKInfinite

I believe so, Nintendo Village [the USA one] has an almost enclosed area out of bushes, which serves as a park.


----------



## Nekoboi

If you don't plant any trees on your island they will never grow, if you plant some then it'll take five days to grow.



How do I get the trees I keep getting the bushes to plant in the lil shop. Never minded I just answered my own question

But I would like answer to my time traveling question I asked about.


----------



## MKInfinite

You can grab fruit from the tours and then plant them on your island [on the grass part, as normal fruit trees won't grow on sand], if you want some palm tree fruit you need to play the diving tours, as they take place on the beach, then take some fruit and plant it on your main island.


----------



## Nekoboi

Thanks for answering  now on to this onehttp://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63495-Ask-Questions-about-New-Leaf-here!-(Read-first-before-creating-a-thread)&p=1426197&viewfull=1#post1426197 my time traveling one needs answers still


----------



## .ketchup

Hey everyone,

I'm having trouble combining furniture with ores. I read that modern furniture can combine with any ore but I can't give the ores to Cyrus, only the furniture itself. Could somebody walk me through how to combine ores with furniture? Or do I have to modify X amount of furniture before I can do this?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

.ketchup said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm having trouble combining furniture with ores. I read that modern furniture can combine with any ore but I can't give the ores to Cyrus, only the furniture itself. Could somebody walk me through how to combine ores with furniture? Or do I have to modify X amount of furniture before I can do this?



If you have the ores (3) on you, Cyrus will recognise it and provide the option to use them IF that piece of furniture can be modified with gems.


----------



## Nekoboi

Have you tried it with the gold ores?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I haven't, if you're talking to me. But I hear that if you give him 3 gold ores and 10k, he will make a random piece from the golden series.


----------



## MKInfinite

@Nekoboi. You can't lose anything from TT, but some villager will move out/in, your town will be overrun by weeds & your flower will die [that is if you don't have the Beautiful Town Ordinance], you can Time Travel to whatever time you want, some people have gone to February/March for the Festivale, and others are in winter or in October. It's up to you how far you want to Time Travel.

@.Ketchup. I believe you just give him the furniture and he will mention something about the ore, I don't quite remember how it goes since the only Ore-remake thing I did was my piggy bank. The three ores thing only works with the Golden Furtinure, you need one ore to combine it with any other piece of furniture.


----------



## Nekoboi

MKInfinite said:


> @Nekoboi. You can't lose anything from TT, but some villager will move out/in, your town will be overrun by weeds & your flower will die [that is if you don't have the Beautiful Town Ordinance], you can Time Travel to whatever time you want, some people have gone to February/March for the Festivale, and others are in winter or in October. It's up to you how far you want to Time Travel.
> 
> @.Ketchup. I believe you just give him the furniture and he will mention something about the ore, I don't quite remember how it goes since the only Ore-remake thing I did was my piggy bank.



What about the punishments of time traveling I heard you lose things if you do time travel and I have lost a silver tool I bought from some one on here before is that just if you buy from others?


----------



## MKInfinite

Turnips will rot, turnip prices will be random, you will not be able to buy turnips from Joan till a week of no Time Traveling passes, villagers will call you Time Traveler and the town will be a mess unless you have the Beautiful Town Ordinance.

If you want to prevent all of this, change the date & time of the 3DS instead of the game, that way you will be out of trouble.


----------



## Avocado

What's the best way to get rid of villagers you don't like? I hate Quillson and no one wants him and have tried almost everything from hitting him with the net to digging a trench around his house to simply ignoring him but nothing seems to work.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

There is no way to 'Make' a villager move.
They have to choose to move out on their own.
Though I have heard tons of rumors on 'Forcing A Village To Move' if you care to hear them.

Rumors below

1. Net hitting
2. Mean letters with Trash attached
3. Push them into pitholes
4. Refuse to do errands for them

FYI: None of those worked for me! Not now, not in past AC games, and they probably won't work in future AC games either.


----------



## Hirisa

I honestly find that the best way to make a villager want to move is to become their good friend. No, it doesn't make sense, and no, it can't be verified, but it just seems like whenever a villager gets to be really friendly with my mayor, they decide to take off. And it's been this way for me since the Gamecube.


----------



## Mokuren

I have a question 

I have the physical copy of the game and want now also the digital version of the game. Is this possible on the same 3DS? :3

Hope someone can help me ^-^


----------



## TamaMushroom

Mokuren said:


> I have a question
> 
> I have the physical copy of the game and want now also the digital version of the game. Is this possible on the same 3DS? :3
> 
> Hope someone can help me ^-^


Yes it is but if you want to visit your digital town with your physical town you need a seperate 3ds


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The official site does not list Weeding Day/Grass Day on their calendar of events. Does this mean it is only available in a Japanese game? In that case, how can topiaries be unlocked in a non-Japanese game, or are they not available as PWPs at all?


----------



## Hirisa

CrankyCupcake said:


> The official site does not list Weeding Day/Grass Day on their calendar of events. Does this mean it is only available in a Japanese game? In that case, how can topiaries be unlocked in a non-Japanese game, or are they not available as PWPs at all?


Hiya, CC. According to thonky.com and the (admittedly kinda inaccurate) Prima official guidebook, each region has its own Weeding Day, with North America's being the last Friday in April, Korea's being on March 2, and so on.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Hirisa said:


> Hiya, CC. According to thonky.com and the (admittedly kinda inaccurate) Prima official guidebook, each region has its own Weeding Day, with North America's being the last Friday in April, Korea's being on March 2, and so on.



Thank you, Hirisa! When I looked at the official calendar of events, I didn't check April. I can be very silly like that.


----------



## majnin

Do villagers donate to PWPs? Or do I have to do it all?


----------



## eyeplaybass

majnin said:


> Do villagers donate to PWPs? Or do I have to do it all?



They do donate sometimes if you wait long enough. But it's seriously drops in a bucket compared to the ocean of what a PWP costs. You're better off just paying for the whole thing up front if you can.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

majnin said:


> Do villagers donate to PWPs? Or do I have to do it all?



The villagers do donate to the public works, but very, very little. You'll find yourself funding 99% of it; or recruiting bell-rich friends from other villagers to come and visit you with donations.


----------



## majnin

Dammit! I'm having particular trouble funding my bridge


----------



## Gingersnap

My town tree won't grow, whats going on?


----------



## Mint

Gingersnap said:


> My town tree won't grow, whats going on?



It's based on both the amount of hours you've played and how many days you've played. It could be that you haven't reached the next requirement yet.
From bidoofcrossing:
So, in order for your tree to grow, you need to play the game for a certain amount of days and hours. These are the times needed to allow your tree to reach the next stage:
- starting tree
- 5 days and 5 hours
- 20 days and 20 hours
- 50 days and 50 hours
- 100 days and 100 hours
- 180 days and 180 hours
- 300 days and 300 hours
- 500 days and 500 hours (fully grown)


----------



## Kuraara

Hey I was wondering if anyone knows how to do the following customization on teddy bears. An example with a custom design is shown in the below link, but I've also seen shirt designs being used.

http://henehoed.tumblr.com/post/43454862522/source-b-being-able-to-customize-teddy-bears-in

I've tried bringing it to Cyrus with a shirt and I've tried fiddling around with the bear at home, but I can't figure out how to do this!
If anyone knows what to do or has any suggestions I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## Atony325

So if I change the date and time on my 3DS, does that change the date and time of the game as well?


----------



## Deca

Atony325 said:


> So if I change the date and time on my 3DS, does that change the date and time of the game as well?



Yep


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Kuraara said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone knows how to do the following customization on teddy bears. An example with a custom design is shown in the below link, but I've also seen shirt designs being used.
> 
> http://henehoed.tumblr.com/post/43454862522/source-b-being-able-to-customize-teddy-bears-in
> 
> I've tried bringing it to Cyrus with a shirt and I've tried fiddling around with the bear at home, but I can't figure out how to do this!
> If anyone knows what to do or has any suggestions I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!!



It's possibly because this item doesn't allow for shirts, only patterns.


----------



## Jinglefruit

If you order something from the showcase will the money spent count towards your shopaholic badge?


----------



## Nymph

So is it just me or...does anyone keep getting the same items (like furniture) over and over again?  If I do an errand for my villagers sometimes I'll get an item from them and the next day i'll get the same one again! (I have a ton of blue furniture because of this.) And if i shake trees i find even more furniture repeats or it'll just be stuff that was originally inside a villagers house. Even in T&T store i'll see duplicates. D:

And another thing...I give animals presents in the mail (or if they ask me to find new furniture items for their home) and they'll sell it at Retail a few days later? Like...what the heck! ._.

This is really more of an incentive to start letting some of my older villagers go..even if I do like them. :/


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

I have a portable toilet in my basement and Ricky gave me another portable toilet earlier this evening. It's the fourth or fifth portable toilet I've had in the game so far. Another item that keeps making the rounds back to me is the foosball table. Those aren't my only doubles--just the ones that stand out to me as having seen them over and over again.


----------



## Superpenguin

Nymph said:


> So is it just me or...does anyone keep getting the same items (like furniture) over and over again?  If I do an errand for my villagers sometimes I'll get an item from them and the next day i'll get the same one again! (I have a ton of blue furniture because of this.) And if i shake trees i find even more furniture repeats or it'll just be stuff that was originally inside a villagers house. Even in T&T store i'll see duplicates. D:
> 
> And another thing...I give animals presents in the mail (or if they ask me to find new furniture items for their home) and they'll sell it at Retail a few days later? Like...what the heck! ._.
> 
> This is really more of an incentive to start letting some of my older villagers go..even if I do like them. :/



It's random. Villagers will randomly put an item in their possession up for sale at Re-Tail.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Nymph said:


> So is it just me or...does anyone keep getting the same items (like furniture) over and over again?  If I do an errand for my villagers sometimes I'll get an item from them and the next day i'll get the same one again! (I have a ton of blue furniture because of this.) And if i shake trees i find even more furniture repeats or it'll just be stuff that was originally inside a villagers house. Even in T&T store i'll see duplicates. D:



I got 4 minimalist lamps in my first week of playing. I had a really brightly lit house. :3
I do get an awful lot of minimalist stuff though, I now have the complete set, (I hope my villagers are happy they forced this upon me so much I quested and traded for the last few bits.)

Anywhoo, to reask my last question, what shops are counted towards getting your shopaholic badges? I am wondering whether I should nab the Throne in my showcase.


----------



## Ruesen

Ruesen said:


> Two questions, one old and one new.
> 
> 1) Is there any way to force the mail to come, like you could in City Folk? I feel like some days I don't even get mail, despite sending so many letters out.



Repeating since it was buried, though I answered the other question in the original post. I also have another question:

2) If you change a furniture's color via Cyrus and it's one of the feng shui colors, will it give a feng shui bonus? For example, I changed my robo furniture into green and red frames and put them in spots where they SHOULD gain bonuses. But I do not know if it counts since they were not originally green/red. Also begs a second question:
2.5) Does ruby, emerald, and gold furniture (not just cyrus made but like gold trophies too) count as red, green, and yellow respectively? If I can utilize feng shui, I want to do it!


----------



## Toddhewitt

Hello I tried searching this on the forum but there were too many posts on PWPs.

So my question is how many PWP suggestions can you get in a day?


----------



## SamXX

What do I do with the "perfect stumps"? I just found one, do I leave it in the ground, or do I dig it up? What happens to it?


----------



## Eirrinn

SamXX said:


> What do I do with the "perfect stumps"? I just found one, do I leave it in the ground, or do I dig it up? What happens to it?



leave them, mushrooms will grow around them


----------



## chriss

Toddhewitt said:


> Hello I tried searching this on the forum but there were too many posts on PWPs.
> 
> So my question is how many PWP suggestions can you get in a day?



Ive gotten two in one day. They were very spaced out though(One was in the morning and other late night)


----------



## Toddhewitt

chriss said:


> Ive gotten two in one day. They were very spaced out though(One was in the morning and other late night)



Alright thanks!


----------



## Gizmodo

Drago said he was moving on the 14th, but hes packed up today?
so the day they say they are moving is actually the day they are gone?


----------



## Chris

Gizmodo said:


> Drago said he was moving on the 14th, but hes packed up today?
> so the day they say they are moving is actually the day they are gone?



Odd. I had Chow tell me he was moving out Tuesday July 9th, but he didn't start packing until the 9th. He was completely gone on the 10th. It was the same when Vesta moved out before him.


----------



## chaulklet

How do I get the cafe?


----------



## Superpenguin

chaulklet said:


> How do I get the cafe?



One week after Museum Second Floor.


----------



## chaulklet

Ah ok I just got my 2nd floor recently so that helps!

Edit: What about streetpass items? How do i get those? I have it enabled but not receiving anything?


----------



## maarowak

chaulklet said:


> Ah ok I just got my 2nd floor recently so that helps!
> 
> Edit: What about streetpass items? How do i get those? I have it enabled but not receiving anything?



you have to streetpass with the same person for more than once, if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Hostile Kangaroo

Would anyone mind posting a picture of a house with a modern exterior style? I can't seem to find any pictures of it actually applied to the house and I'm deciding between it and zen castle.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bangle has agreed to move in 
will tomorrow be the day i need to reset for her plot?


----------



## g u a v a

Are there any tips for getting more projects suggested by your villagers? I haven't gotten any suggestions in about two weeks.


----------



## Amykins

I have a random question: How the heck do I get glow wands?

And Leaf: Just talk to them more. It seems to be random, but it's dependent on the villager personality type. Basically, whenever someone goes ! and runs to talk to you, always make time to talk to them. It could be a suggestion for a public works project.


----------



## g u a v a

Amykins said:


> I have a random question: How the heck do I get glow wands?



You get them during the winter at the Nookling shops. They're a seasonal item. ^_^


----------



## Nooblord

After you finish paying a project go sit at the mayor's desk again so Isabelle can congratulate you. Then walk around town and see if anyone suggests something.

For the PWPs like the cutout board and the sign post, can other characters edit it or only the mayor?


----------



## Feraligator

Hostile Kangaroo said:


> Would anyone mind posting a picture of a house with a modern exterior style? I can't seem to find any pictures of it actually applied to the house and I'm deciding between it and zen castle.



I think this is modern...


----------



## Gizmodo

I ordered 14 items, but theres only 10 in mail space
will all arrive tomorrow, or 10 tomorrow and 4 the day after?


----------



## Superpenguin

Gizmodo said:


> I ordered 14 items, but theres only 10 in mail space
> will all arrive tomorrow, or 10 tomorrow and 4 the day after?



10 the first delivery, 4 the next. This will vary depending if you are expecting mail from villagers or from other places.  You will get everything you ordered eventually.


----------



## Gizmodo

Superpenguin said:


> 10 the first delivery, 4 the next. This will vary depending if you are expecting mail from villagers or from other places.  You will get everything you ordered eventually.



Thanks


----------



## Gizmodo

How often do villagers get ill? i started the game a month ago, and none have been ill yet


----------



## DJStarstryker

Gizmodo said:


> How often do villagers get ill? i started the game a month ago, and none have been ill yet



It's random, I think. I have had 1 get sick so far.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Gizmodo said:


> How often do villagers get ill? i started the game a month ago, and none have been ill yet



Pippy got sick earlier in the week and it took three days of giving her medicine for her to get well again. She gave me some Alpine furniture for my troubles. She was my first ill villager and I've also been playing over a month.


----------



## MKInfinite

Sorry if I've been asking the same questions over and over, but the other day when someone mentioned it I got really curious [and a little paranoid] but... does the villagers REALLY affect the grass in some way?

If I might cause some kind of unwanted discussion over this, then you can PM the answer, as I don't want to cause any troubles.


----------



## Meltd0wn

MKInfinite said:


> Sorry if I've been asking the same questions over and over, but the other day when someone mentioned it I got really curious [and a little paranoid] but... does the villagers REALLY affect the grass in some way?
> 
> If I might cause some kind of unwanted discussion over this, then you can PM the answer, as I don't want to cause any troubles.


"Villagers" don't affect the grass, but "player Visitors" do, as do you and any other player residents.


----------



## Lisha

Whenever I ask Brewster if I can start my shift, he's like "I don't need help right now", when can I actually start the part-time job? Is it at 12pm or something? o__O


----------



## DJStarstryker

Lisha said:


> Whenever I ask Brewster if I can start my shift, he's like "I don't need help right now", when can I actually start the part-time job? Is it at 12pm or something? o__O



Did you wait until the next day after he said you can work for him the first time? The next day counts as starting at 6am.


----------



## kindaichi83

Are items modified by Cyrus worth more points?

What about those modified by gems? They worth more HHA points than their original?


----------



## kindaichi83

any chance for me to get those limited edition Japanese DLCs or those from Game Mania?


----------



## Campy

When a villager moves out, around how many days does it take for a new villager to move in? Or is it completely random?


----------



## Superpenguin

Lisha said:


> Whenever I ask Brewster if I can start my shift, he's like "I don't need help right now", when can I actually start the part-time job? Is it at 12pm or something? o__O



The shift starts at 11am, at least for me because that's when all my villagers are awake. You can only do the job while all your villagers are awake.



kindaichi83 said:


> Are items modified by Cyrus worth more points?
> 
> What about those modified by gems? They worth more HHA points than their original?



Modified items don't get any extra points.



Campy said:


> When a villager moves out, around how many days does it take for a new villager to move in? Or is it completely random?



It's random. Just be patient and another villager will be there soon.


----------



## MKInfinite

@Meltd0wn. Thanks!

So uh, I just payed all of my house and Lyle is asking me for a theme for my house, since I have almost all the Zen styled house, what is the category for that?


----------



## Campy

Superpenguin said:


> It's random. Just be patient and another villager will be there soon.


Thanks for answering!


----------



## CoralCat

How do you delete a character (not the mayor, but another character you've created)?


----------



## Isabella

CoralCat said:


> How do you delete a character (not the mayor, but another character you've created)?



Before starting your game on the character, select the 2nd option and I believe it says to demolish your house, and then you choose that!


----------



## sproutrabbit

Sable's forgotten me?
I've used the QR machine several times before, and still talk to Sable everyday,
but today when I went to talk to her she gave me "...." and something about her being too busy to chat.

What happened?


----------



## Ruesen

Ruesen said:


> 1) Is there any way to force the mail to come, like you could in City Folk? I feel like some days I don't even get mail, despite sending so many letters out.
> 
> 2) If you change a furniture's color via Cyrus and it's one of the feng shui colors, will it give a feng shui bonus? For example, I changed my robo furniture into green and red frames and put them in spots where they SHOULD gain bonuses. But I do not know if it counts since they were not originally green/red. Also begs a second question:
> 2.5) Does ruby, emerald, and gold furniture (not just cyrus made but like gold trophies too) count as red, green, and yellow respectively? If I can utilize feng shui, I want to do it!



No answers again, so repost and another question:

3) Has anyone been able to sell anything to neighbors in the flea market for more than 10,000 bells? Maybe with rich town ordinance or certain items? I been staying safe with the 9999, but wondering if I could be making more.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Does anyone know what it means when my villagers start calling me a hometown hero? Is it because of my perfect town status? I am kind of at a loss here... =/


----------



## WonderK

SliceAndDice said:


> Does anyone know what it means when my villagers start calling me a hometown hero? Is it because of my perfect town status? I am kind of at a loss here... =/



Click here

I searched it up. Turns out it's a "rumor". It would also seem the reasoning behind it is TBA. There's no information about how you can obtain that rumor about you.


----------



## Superpenguin

Ruesen said:


> Repeating since it was buried, though I answered the other question in the original post. I also have another question:
> 
> 2) If you change a furniture's color via Cyrus and it's one of the feng shui colors, will it give a feng shui bonus? For example, I changed my robo furniture into green and red frames and put them in spots where they SHOULD gain bonuses. But I do not know if it counts since they were not originally green/red. Also begs a second question:
> 2.5) Does ruby, emerald, and gold furniture (not just cyrus made but like gold trophies too) count as red, green, and yellow respectively? If I can utilize feng shui, I want to do it!



1. No, you cannot force mail to come.

2. Whatever the furniture's color is in your house, that's the feng shui color it will give. So if you make a red item into a yellow item, it will count for feng shui in the yellow zone. Patterns do not count.

2.5. Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ruesen said:


> No answers again, so repost and another question:
> 
> 3) Has anyone been able to sell anything to neighbors in the flea market for more than 10,000 bells? Maybe with rich town ordinance or certain items? I been staying safe with the 9999, but wondering if I could be making more.



I haven't, but there's not many items that would be possible to sell over 10k, except maybe a basket full of foreign perfect fruit, of course being the easiest to test.


----------



## Meltd0wn

sproutrabbit said:


> Sable's forgotten me?
> I've used the QR machine several times before, and still talk to Sable everyday,
> but today when I went to talk to her she gave me "...." and something about her being too busy to chat.
> 
> What happened?



Where your gates open?


----------



## sproutrabbit

Meltd0wn said:


> Where your gates open?



oh they were.. ah scared the turnips out of me
thanks


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MKInfinite said:


> @Meltd0wn. Thanks!
> 
> So uh, I just payed all of my house and Lyle is asking me for a theme for my house, since I have almost all the Zen styled house, what is the category for that?



Try this site: http://moridb.com/
You can see what the theme of various pieces are there.


----------



## Bubble Pop

So I got a perfect town rating on Friday I think, I realised this when I got a Jacobs Ladder on my cliff. It was there for ages, I just booted up my game and it's gone!!!! Do they disappear, I'm confused!


----------



## Janna

One of my villagers has started packing to move out today and tomorrow his house will be gone entirely from my town. I am down to 8 villagers again once he leaves, so will a new villager set up a plot right on the day he leaves? Or will it take an extra day?


----------



## Toddhewitt

I've read about this diving trick on the thread to get more PWPs. It's not really working for me and I've tried:
● catching 5+ deep sea fishes
● stationary for 5 minutes
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Hirisa

Toddhewitt said:


> I've read about this diving trick on the thread to get more PWPs. It's not really working for me and I've tried:
> ● catching 5+ deep sea fishes
> ● stationary for 5 minutes
> Am I doing something wrong?


It has never worked for me either. At the very least, I haven't found it to be any more effective than simply avoiding my neighbors for a while and then walking in front of them _without_ bothering to go into the water.


----------



## scarletempress

What's that item called? Oh, and is the Ohinasama wig orderable?


----------



## Toddhewitt

Janna said:


> One of my villagers has started packing to move out today and tomorrow his house will be gone entirely from my town. I am down to 8 villagers again once he leaves, so will a new villager set up a plot right on the day he leaves? Or will it take an extra day?


 
From my experience once you get your 9th villager you can only get more through the camp site or asking villagers moving out from other villages to move in to yours. Maximum 10 villagers of course.


----------



## ACking

@scarletempress:
It's the cool globe and you get it on Nature Day (NA only, I believe.) And idk about the wig, sorry


----------



## Simple_Celld

When do you get a chance to see Gracie before your T&T emporium opens?


----------



## ACking

Simple_Celld said:


> When do you get a chance to see Gracie before your T&T emporium opens?



I believe she starts coming when you get T.I.Y.


----------



## scarletempress

ACking said:


> @scarletempress:
> It's the cool globe and you get it on Nature Day (NA only, I believe.) And idk about the wig, sorry


Ah, so Nature Day occurs on the same day as City Folk, right?
(Still need an answer for the wig ; v ; )


----------



## ACking

scarletempress said:


> Ah, so Nature Day occurs on the same day as City Folk, right?



I didn't play CF enough to know nature day on there but, in NL it's on April 22nd


----------



## Punchyleaf

Does ordering from the catalogue count towards your shop upgrade?


----------



## kindaichi83

i missed the racoon clock from Bestbuy! how do i collect it?

they only gave me my suitcase!

ANGRY!


----------



## oath2order

kindaichi83 said:


> i missed the racoon clock from Bestbuy! how do i collect it?
> 
> they only gave me my suitcase!
> 
> ANGRY!



Too late. You missed it. Ask someone on the Re-Tail board.


----------



## Miggi

Where and when can I buy the trump / card series? I want this so ****ing bad. D:


----------



## RockALittle

Is ore, when left on the ground around your town, considered trash or garbage?


----------



## Superpenguin

Miggi said:


> Where and when can I buy the trump / card series? I want this so ****ing bad. D:



During the sale periods of Gracie Grace.



RockALittle said:


> Is ore, when left on the ground around your town, considered trash or garbage?


Yes.


----------



## Lin

Um so... Human characters say certain things when I visit Dream Towns, how do I get the characters in my Dream Town to say things? o.o I tried asking the lady at the Dream Suite but she didn't tell me.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Timbra & Mitzi's pic today
can i continue to get multiple copies of their pics, or can i only get another pic on April fools?


----------



## Mamapeta

Gizmodo said:


> Got Timbra & Mitzi's pic today
> can i continue to get multiple copies of their pics, or can i only get another pic on April fools?



i believe so! just continue doing what youre doing and if you keep their friendship up then theyll give you another picture at random


----------



## Lotte

I have a few designing questions ^^v 

1. How do I design a shirt so that whatever I draw doesn't appear on the sleeves?
2. How do I design a dress? I checked my clothing options on the design tab, but I only get the option to design a shirt, hat, portrait, or umbrella.


----------



## Mamapeta

Lotte said:


> I have a few designing questions ^^v
> 
> 1. How do I design a shirt so that whatever I draw doesn't appear on the sleeves?
> 2. How do I design a dress? I checked my clothing options on the design tab, but I only get the option to design a shirt, hat, portrait, or umbrella.



you need to go talk to mabel about both of those! she allows you to do a pro design for 500 bells a pop, where you can chose what you want to make. when youre doing a pro design you can draw the front, the back, and the sleeves separately!


----------



## Lotte

Mamapeta said:


> you need to go talk to mabel about both of those! she allows you to do a pro design for 500 bells a pop, where you can chose what you want to make. when youre doing a pro design you can draw the front, the back, and the sleeves separately!



Oh such a quick reply! Thank you very very much! ^-^


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Lin said:


> Um so... Human characters say certain things when I visit Dream Towns, how do I get the characters in my Dream Town to say things? o.o I tried asking the lady at the Dream Suite but she didn't tell me.



They'll say whatever you write in your comment on your ID card (keep forgetting what that's called). Or at least that's my assumption and I can't imagine what else would do it.


----------



## Lin

Sour of Hanoi said:


> They'll say whatever you write in your comment on your ID card (keep forgetting what that's called). Or at least that's my assumption and I can't imagine what else would do it.



Thanks, that sounds like a logical guess.


----------



## poliwag0

How do I make a new design for the flag?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

poliwag0 said:


> How do I make a new design for the flag?



Open your pattern tab (the pink one with the pencil icon next to your inventory) and click on one of the pattern slots to create your own. Talk to Isabelle to present her with your design and she will put it up for you


----------



## Lucsy

poliwag0 said:


> How do I make a new design for the flag?


Either use the QR machine to scan a design that you like or just make your own, but make an art design not clothing one. 
Then go to Isabelle and talk to her, and select "Change town flag" and there you can pick which design you would like as your new design. 
If you delete that design, the town flag will remain that design (the new one) so it's a great way to not waste design space for other stuff.


----------



## Toddhewitt

Hirisa said:


> It has never worked for me either. At the very least, I haven't found it to be any more effective than simply avoiding my neighbors for a while and then walking in front of them _without_ bothering to go into the water.



On a side note I've finally gotten it to work. I just had to wait a little longer but at least when you do meet a villager they ask for a PWP straight away


----------



## Maddie.Summers

How does villager trading work?


----------



## kindaichi83

oh d**n it!

I allowed Tammi to move because I do not like her staying too close to me... soon, a villager move in at the same place she was living!!!!

do they always stay at the same place?


----------



## Farron

Does anyone know how much space is required for a new bridge? I plan on demolishing the bridges I have now in the future when I get the Fairytale Bridge, but I've heard horror stories of villager's houses being too close to rebuild a bridge in the same location.

Kinda dumb how there's enough space for a villager to put their house down, but not enough to put a bridge in the same place it was originally <_<.


----------



## kindaichi83

what is considered a perfect layout for AC?


----------



## Superpenguin

kindaichi83 said:


> what is considered a perfect layout for AC?



Whatever you want. It's all personal preference.


----------



## cinna

can you go to the campsite in a friend's town and get the camping animal to move to your town?


----------



## Hirisa

Toddhewitt said:


> On a side note I've finally gotten it to work. I just had to wait a little longer but at least when you do meet a villager they ask for a PWP straight away


Really? Well hmm...I guess I'll try it again then. I'm getting kinda fed up with my uchi and normal villagers never having any PWP suggestions.


----------



## Superpenguin

cinna said:


> can you go to the campsite in a friend's town and get the camping animal to move to your town?



No.


----------



## Machoo

Sorry if this has already been asked, but I'm posting from a smartphone and I'm on a looong road trip atm, so I can't exactly look around the forum. Anyway, I read today that sloppy furniture is rare, and I realized that I've already sold a sloppy TV and lamp to Re-Tail without realizing how dumb that was, so I'm wondering will those items will ever appear there again or is it a one time deal?


----------



## chaulklet

How do I get Katrina on main street? I hear you need 20 fortunes when she is in town. Doesn't matter who as long as it's 20. Then I hear you need 20 from your mayor and last one I heard was 20 including other players in town.


----------



## chriss

Machoo said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but I'm posting from a smartphone and I'm on a looong road trip atm, so I can't exactly look around the forum. Anyway, I read today that sloppy furniture is rare, and I realized that I've already sold a sloppy TV and lamp to Re-Tail without realizing how dumb that was, so I'm wondering will those items will ever appear there again or is it a one time deal?



They can re-appear but its pretty rare. I've yet to see even one show up myself.


----------



## Farobi

Katrina hasnt arrived in my town since the first night I got the game. Why is this?


----------



## Bubble Pop

Just gonna ask this again as I don't think anyone answered it before but Jacobs Ladders don't just disappear like dandelions do they? It's just I've had two vanish now and I'm really confused, the only other option is that someone stole them.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Bubble Pop said:


> Just gonna ask this again as I don't think anyone answered it before but Jacobs Ladders don't just disappear like dandelions do they? It's just I've had two vanish now and I'm really confused, the only other option is that someone stole them.



No, they don't disappear. They act pretty much just like normal flowers.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Damn it, I guess it was just wishful thinking then, it's a shame knowing someone has stolen from you, the funny thing is both times I noticed one missing the same person had just been over. I even noticed while they were in my town the second time and asked and they said they hadn't, and no one else had been over. Bum! 

While on the subject of Jacobs Ladders do they still do what they did in previous games and help increase breeding other flowers when put next to eachother?


----------



## DorsalAxe

Does anyone know if Gracie's "Mod Shirt" resembles the Mod Top from the GameCube game?


----------



## Bambi

This is a creepy question but...

Is there any way to keep a villager or two in your town forever and ever or will they all eventually leave? Assuming you go on everyday and do the regular awesome things for them.


----------



## Mays

I had a blue circle on the game icon today. Is it because I got the slush machine?


----------



## EpicSnivy

Yep, circles beside the icon mean that something has taken place over Streetpass or Spotpass


----------



## Vin

Can villagers move in on top of trees? I believe they can move in on top of flowers, and I know they can't move in on top of rocks and ponds, but I don't know about trees. :?


----------



## Lotus

Why Redd won't show up?!


----------



## Eirrinn

Vin said:


> Can villagers move in on top of trees? I believe they can move in on top of flowers, and I know they can't move in on top of rocks and ponds, but I don't know about trees. :?



Yes they can, an annoying villager moved ontop of my fruit orchard.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Lotus said:


> Why Redd won't show up?!



It took nearly a month since I started before Redd came to my town. He makes his own schedule, apparently.


----------



## Vin

Eirrinn said:


> Yes they can, an annoying villager moved ontop of my fruit orchard.


Erk, thanks! I was hoping my paths would be safe since I lined them with trees, I guess not. :c


----------



## Punchyleaf

Loviechu said:


> Does ordering from the catalogue count towards your shop upgrade?



Got lost a few pages back :>


----------



## g u a v a

Yes it does ^_^


----------



## Rose

I'm having an awful time trying to phrase this question, so if I'm not making any sense, please let me know and I'll try to rephrase it.

I hear that the only way to get a 10th villager is to obtain them from the campsite or from someone else's town after speaking to them and convincing them to move in. Now, given that if this information is true...

Let's say you have five villagers starting out a new town. You get one from a friend, who is now your sixth villager. Then, the game generates the rest until you have nine total.

Will the game be able to generate the tenth, thinking that one was already obtained by the "campsite/friend's town" method? Or does the 10th villager strictly need to be from the campsite or a friend's town, no matter where your other villagers came from?


----------



## ACking

Is the slushie machine for EU only?


----------



## chaulklet

Rose said:


> I'm having an awful time trying to phrase this question, so if I'm not making any sense, please let me know and I'll try to rephrase it.
> 
> I hear that the only way to get a 10th villager is to obtain them from the campsite or from someone else's town after speaking to them and convincing them to move in. Now, given that if this information is true...
> 
> Let's say you have five villagers starting out a new town. You get one from a friend, who is now your sixth villager. Then, the game generates the rest until you have nine total.
> 
> Will the game be able to generate the tenth, thinking that one was already obtained by the "campsite/friend's town" method? Or does the 10th villager strictly need to be from the campsite or a friend's town, no matter where your other villagers came from?



I have 10 with someone in campsite so 11


----------



## Cassandra

Do museum gift shop items go in the catalog?


----------



## Farobi

How do you let villagers converse to one another while you're looking? It seems harder to do this in New Leaf apparently...


----------



## Farobi

Does the rain count to watering the flowers?


----------



## Isabella

Farobi said:


> How do you let villagers converse to one another while you're looking? It seems harder to do this in New Leaf apparently...


It happens randomly and not so often in New Leaf =/


Farobi said:


> Does the rain count to watering the flowers?


Sadly it doesn't.


----------



## Farobi

Ok thanks for answering! I've got 2 more though lol.

1) If i place paths in my town, can fossils generate under it?

2) After a villager moves, will I get a new one the day after?


----------



## Robert Plant

Farobi said:


> Ok thanks for answering! I've got 2 more though lol.
> 
> 1) If i place paths in my town, can fossils generate under it?
> 
> 2) After a villager moves, will I get a new one the day after?



1. lol no.
2. It may take some days but you'll get another.


----------



## Isabella

Farobi said:


> Ok thanks for answering! I've got 2 more though lol.
> 
> 1) If i place paths in my town, can fossils generate under it?
> 
> 2) After a villager moves, will I get a new one the day after?



1) IMPOSSIBRUUUU
2) Yup within a few days. I believe if you have 9 though you can only get one more from the campsite or another town though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rose said:


> I'm having an awful time trying to phrase this question, so if I'm not making any sense, please let me know and I'll try to rephrase it.
> 
> I hear that the only way to get a 10th villager is to obtain them from the campsite or from someone else's town after speaking to them and convincing them to move in. Now, given that if this information is true...
> 
> Let's say you have five villagers starting out a new town. You get one from a friend, who is now your sixth villager. Then, the game generates the rest until you have nine total.
> 
> Will the game be able to generate the tenth, thinking that one was already obtained by the "campsite/friend's town" method? Or does the 10th villager strictly need to be from the campsite or a friend's town, no matter where your other villagers came from?



The game will not generate a 10th in this situation. But you can then invite another character from the campsite or a friends town still.

If you make a new town and build the campsite straight away it is possible to have your 8th villager be from the campsite. A 9th will then move in as usual and then no one will move in unless invited or you let someone leave. In this way you can eventually kick out all your villagers and have a town entirely recruited from others and the campsite. But if you let 1 leave, a new 10th will not appear unless invited again, even if the other 9 were all invited.

I think that answers your question as clearly as possible.


----------



## chaulklet

So... the katrina question


----------



## Superpenguin

chaulklet said:


> So... the katrina question


What exactly is your question?


----------



## Leonn

Are there suits of armor in this game? (not to wear, i mean a real suit of armor for a furniture item)


----------



## lananana

Where can I find those adorable villager pixels? I had a website but I lost it ;-;


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Leonn said:


> Are there suits of armor in this game? (not to wear, i mean a real suit of armor for a furniture item)



Yes, there's this one.

And I have a question: When you update your town in the dream suite, does it update everything? Like if I'd laid down some patterns on one character, went on another and updated, will it include these patterns? I'm wondering because they won't be included in Wendell's selection unless the character holding them uploads. But at the same time, they're visible to all when laid out in town.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Leonn said:


> Are there suits of armor in this game? (not to wear, i mean a real suit of armor for a furniture item)



Yes, there is atleast one. I think others are just remade versions of it. I believe it is a Gulliver/wishy item or something rare, but I'm not sure.

Sniped!


----------



## Cassandra

Cassandra said:


> Do museum gift shop items go in the catalog?


Just asking this again from a couple pages back.


----------



## Superpenguin

Cassandra said:


> Do museum gift shop items go in the catalog?



Everything goes into the catalog. The question you probably meant to ask, is if you can re-order it.
Most of the museum gift shop items can be re-ordered, such as the furniture, however, some items I have found cannot be re-ordered.

It's best to just look in your catalog if you are considering selling/getting rid of something that you are unsure if you'll ever get back.


----------



## Leonn

Jinglefruit said:


> Yes, there is atleast one. I think others are just remade versions of it. I believe it is a Gulliver/wishy item or something rare, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Sniped!



many thanks


----------



## scarletempress

Err, not sure if this was answered, so let me ask again. Is the Ohinasama wig (obtainable only from a Japanese event) orderable? I have other questions, but I forgot about them pfft let me try remembering them

Oh, is it possible for a villager to move if there's only 9 or less villagers in town? What do you think are the effects of time travelling backwards (about 3 months) and then time travelling back to the present? (See, I want to get the cool globe furniture and I don't want to risk losing a villager or something...)

And why can't I seem to get Gracie??


----------



## barronn30

Do villagers of the same personality types have the same speech/habits/etc?

For example, Kabuki in my town stays up till 4 AM or 5 AM and he is a cranky type.
(I only have one cranky so I can't compare). 
Do all cranky talk the same and stay up that late?

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Plant

scarletempress:
1. You'll probably need to make a japanese friend and tell him to give you that thing. If you don't, you can't unless you live in Japan.
2. Yes, it's posible. You don't need to have 9 neighbours to them to move, I think.
3. Weeds appear, neighbours might think about moving, Joan and Phineas don't appear, you may fall over.
4. Gracie only appears when you update the Nooklings to T.I.Y.

barronn30
1. I think they do. They have different catchphrases and things, but they practically say the same.
2. I don't know. I don't have a cranky villager so I can't check it.


----------



## Cassandra

Superpenguin said:


> Everything goes into the catalog. The question you probably meant to ask, is if you can re-order it.
> Most of the museum gift shop items can be re-ordered, such as the furniture, however, some items I have found cannot be re-ordered.
> 
> It's best to just look in your catalog if you are considering selling/getting rid of something that you are unsure if you'll ever get back.


Oops, that's what I meant. Thanks for correcting me. 
Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Jinglefruit

scarletempress said:


> Err, not sure if this was answered, so let me ask again. Is the Ohinasama wig (obtainable only from a Japanese event) orderable? I have other questions, but I forgot about them pfft let me try remembering them
> 
> Oh, is it possible for a villager to move if there's only 9 or less villagers in town? What do you think are the effects of time travelling backwards (about 3 months) and then time travelling back to the present? (See, I want to get the cool globe furniture and I don't want to risk losing a villager or something...)
> 
> And why can't I seem to get Gracie??



If that is the wig/'updo' from Girl's day, then yes it is re-orderable. Not sure if it is though.

Villagers can move out if you have 9 in town. At 8 they stop moving out until the day after a new villager is known to be moving in. (So if you invite in a camper, the next day ~even if a plot hasn't appeared, a villager could ask to leave and give a date, the camper will move in before that date then to keep you at atleast 8 villagers.)

Gracie doesn't start appearing until the Nooklings are 1 upgrade from T&T eporium.




barronn30 said:


> Do villagers of the same personality types have the same speech/habits/etc?
> 
> For example, Kabuki in my town stays up till 4 AM or 5 AM and he is a cranky type.
> (I only have one cranky so I can't compare).
> Do all cranky talk the same and stay up that late?
> 
> Thanks!



I believe so, but they seem to vary a bit day to day anyway. ~ Seeing as my cranky villager normally goes to sleep around 3. And wakes for a random -often different- hour sometime later. 
While Muffy says up until atleast 4 everynight but sometimes she doesn't go into her house until half 4 or 5. 

Speechwise everyone with that personality can say things from that personalities conversation pool. But I'm guessing there's a few things they don't say unless at certain friendship levels or something. Seeing as Zell and Ed say a few things the other has never said.


----------



## poliwag0

How do I order stuff from the catalog?


----------



## barronn30

Oh okay,
Thanks Tengu and Jingle!
poliwag0 - after the upgrade of Timmy/Tommy's shack you can order from catalog - there is a machine.


----------



## Superpenguin

poliwag0 said:


> How do I order stuff from the catalog?



Once you get T&T Mart or a higher upgrade, go the orange machine in the store. There you can search for items that you want to order, select them, and then hit confirm.


----------



## poliwag0

Superpenguin said:


> Once you get T&T Mart or a higher upgrade, go the orange machine in the store. There you can search for items that you want to order, select them, and then hit confirm.



Will the items I had at one point but don't have when I unlock T&T mart be in the catalog?


----------



## History

poliwag0 said:


> Will the items I had at one point but don't have when I unlock T&T mart be in the catalog?


Yes, they'll be there.


----------



## Superpenguin

poliwag0 said:


> Will the items I had at one point but don't have when I unlock T&T mart be in the catalog?



Any item that was ever in your pockets will be in your catalog.

This excludes things like flowers, trees, bushes, and the like.


----------



## Ilona

Does anyone know where there is a good clear guide, in English, to the Theme Challenges? 

I'm interested in taking part but it seems like I might have to change a lot of my stuff. The outside of my house is Mermaid and I have a full Mermaid set of furniture and almost a full set of Cabana. I don't really want to get rid of them. So I would love to know more about these challenges.

I've looked on various wiki's but I haven't found anything that really fleshes out any details. So if anyone knows where I can find the information I'll be grateful.

Thank you


----------



## scarletempress

Tengu said:


> scarletempress:
> 1. You'll probably need to make a japanese friend and tell him to give you that thing. If you don't, you can't unless you live in Japan.
> 2. Yes, it's posible. You don't need to have 9 neighbours to them to move, I think.
> 3. Weeds appear, neighbours might think about moving, Joan and Phineas don't appear, you may fall over.
> 4. Gracie only appears when you update the Nooklings to T.I.Y.





Jinglefruit said:


> If that is the wig/'updo' from Girl's day, then yes it is re-orderable. Not sure if it is though.
> 
> Villagers can move out if you have 9 in town. At 8 they stop moving out until the day after a new villager is known to be moving in. (So if you invite in a camper, the next day ~even if a plot hasn't appeared, a villager could ask to leave and give a date, the camper will move in before that date then to keep you at atleast 8 villagers.)
> 
> Gracie doesn't start appearing until the Nooklings are 1 upgrade from T&T eporium.


Aahh thanks so much for the answers guys! Just what I'm looking for. (They probably seemed stupid but no matter haha) And yeah, I was talking about the wig from Girl's day. ; v ; Oh wait, one more question for Gracie-- so if you have the third upgrade of Nooklings, Gracie will just randomly appear in your town?


----------



## Rose

I apologize if this has already been answered, but I'm looking for recent, definite information.

Is there any way the game can generate the 10th villager? Or do they strictly need to come from the campsite or another person's town?

Also, if anyone knows, how much time needs to be in between a villager moving in for the game to generate another one? I'm wondering if Villager A can build their plot one day, and then the next day when they're unpacking, Villager B could build a plot, or if Villager B would need to wait for Villager A to finish unpacking first?


----------



## Jinglefruit

scarletempress said:


> Aahh thanks so much for the answers guys! Just what I'm looking for. (They probably seemed stupid but no matter haha) And yeah, I was talking about the wig from Girl's day. ; v ; Oh wait, one more question for Gracie-- so if you have the third upgrade of Nooklings, Gracie will just randomly appear in your town?



Don't worry, a lot of information like that is hard to find online. The Girls day updo seems to be the last Japanese reorderable item missing for a lot of people oddly.
To make it absolutely clear between use of words upgrade/expansion/shop/blah; The Nooklings have 5 different shop expansions, ~so they upgrade 4 times.~ On the 4th shop, you start seeing Gracie, and after 4 visits from Gracie they upgrade for the 4th time to become the 5th and final shop expansion.



Rose said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered, but I'm looking for recent, definite information.
> 
> Is there any way the game can generate the 10th villager? Or do they strictly need to come from the campsite or another person's town?
> 
> Also, if anyone knows, how much time needs to be in between a villager moving in for the game to generate another one? I'm wondering if Villager A can build their plot one day, and then the next day when they're unpacking, Villager B could build a plot, or if Villager B would need to wait for Villager A to finish unpacking first?



Pretty certain the 10th has to be invited from a campsite or have left someones town who you have wi-fi'd with. 
For the first 8 villagers, the second day there is a plot, the third a house in boxes, the fourth a new plot, fifth boxes, sixth new plot etc.
For the 9th and subsequent villagers it should always be new plot day 1, boxes day 2, nothing day 3, plot day 4. Or atleast this happened to me when I invited 2 campers in within 2 days, Unless Ed just happened to run a day late. But I think this has been general concensus for controlling villagers.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ilona said:


> Does anyone know where there is a good clear guide, in English, to the Theme Challenges?
> 
> I'm interested in taking part but it seems like I might have to change a lot of my stuff. The outside of my house is Mermaid and I have a full Mermaid set of furniture and almost a full set of Cabana. I don't really want to get rid of them. So I would love to know more about these challenges.
> 
> I've looked on various wiki's but I haven't found anything that really fleshes out any details. So if anyone knows where I can find the information I'll be grateful.
> 
> Thank you


I guess you've seen this? I know it's not the fleshed out guide you're looking for, but it tells you the basics. I can't remember where I read it, but I read _somewhere_ that the vast majority of your decor has to be of your chosen theme. This means that you can have some off-topics. You can look up themes here.


----------



## Swiftstream

Is there any way to get the police station earlier? ;-; really want one


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

how much do gyroids sell for in this game again?


----------



## kindaichi83

what happens if you have wilted flowers on the 2nd (or subsequent) day after u got a perfect town? it restarted and you have to count another 15 days before you get the golden watering pail?

i found it really troublesome to water so much flowers everyday.


----------



## Superpenguin

Swiftstream said:


> Is there any way to get the police station earlier? ;-; really want one



No.



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> how much do gyroids sell for in this game again?



It's 858, I belive. It's really not that hard to check this one yourself though.



kindaichi83 said:


> what happens if you have wilted flowers on the 2nd (or subsequent) day after u got a perfect town? it restarted and you have to count another 15 days before you get the golden watering pail?
> 
> i found it really troublesome to water so much flowers everyday.



You should still have perfect status. As long as you still meet the flower requirement, tree requirement, etc., it won't matter if a few flowers are wilted. Just make sure to water those flowers so they don't die out the next day.


----------



## alex

How does villager "trading" work?


----------



## kindaichi83

Superpenguin said:


> You should still have perfect status. As long as you still meet the flower requirement, tree requirement, etc., it won't matter if a few flowers are wilted. Just make sure to water those flowers so they don't die out the next day.



thanks for the reply! at least i know i can just watered those wilted flowers and not all of them in my town (to prevent them from wilting) everyday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i leave stacks for fruit (3 of each) near my town tree so that in any circumstance i lost one particular fruit tree, i still have the fruits to grow them back.

do they affect my perfect town status? r they considered trash?


----------



## Ruesen

Farobi said:


> Does the rain count to watering the flowers?



Someone answered this incompletely, so I wanted to verify.

Rain water the flowers, but only to the extent of keeping them from wilting. (This much I have experienced)
However, others say rain does not, however, help with hybrids growing. I can't confirm that myself as I could have sworn I've gotten at least one from rain, but that could have been a villager watering it. 

In any case, on rain days, I just water the plots I want hybrids from, haha.


----------



## Superpenguin

kindaichi83 said:


> i leave stacks for fruit (3 of each) near my town tree so that in any circumstance i lost one particular fruit tree, i still have the fruits to grow them back.
> 
> do they affect my perfect town status? r they considered trash?



Anything dropped on the ground is considered trash. It will affect on your perfect town status but only if it exceeds 10(I think) items on the ground. If your only concern is losing a fruit tree, I would recommend simply putting those fruit baskets in storage, a museum exhibition room, your house, or create a second character to store it. You could also put them in a letter and save the letter at the Post Office too.


----------



## Farobi

Ruesen said:


> Someone answered this incompletely, so I wanted to verify.
> 
> Rain water the flowers, but only to the extent of keeping them from wilting. (This much I have experienced)
> However, others say rain does not, however, help with hybrids growing. I can't confirm that myself as I could have sworn I've gotten at least one from rain, but that could have been a villager watering it.
> 
> In any case, on rain days, I just water the plots I want hybrids from, haha.


Ok, thanks for that!


----------



## Lotte

I read that you can have a max of 10 villagers in your town if you have the camping site, but are the alts you make considered villagers too or no? I want to make more pattern mules, so I wanted to double check in case.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Your other characters do not count since they are not animals!
The 10 villagers means 10 animal villagers.


----------



## chaulklet

Superpenguin said:


> What exactly is your question?



Getting Katrina at mainstreet. Is it 20 self fortunes, self+other neighbors (3) = 20. or is it anyone getting a fortune as long as she reaches 20.


----------



## Gizmodo

Can i buy another physical copy of the game and use it on the same 3DS??
or would i need to get a digital copy?


----------



## Isabella

Gizmodo said:


> Can i buy another physical copy of the game and use it on the same 3DS??
> or would i need to get a digital copy?



You can do either, it won't interfere with your game.


----------



## Gizmodo

Isabella said:


> You can do either, it won't interfere with your game.



Oh good!, thanks for informing me


----------



## Bubble Pop

A while ago Eloise gave me a Sprinkler randomly, thinking it was nothing important I sold it and moved on. Now a few days later I'm checking my catalogue and it's not re-orderable! I thought it might be an island item, it kinda fits in with the summer theme, but looking at the list of island items it's not there. Any idea why its not re-orderable and how could I get another?


----------



## Gizmodo

My villagers keep sending me letters randomnly with gifts, without even doing errands/visiting their houses, is this a sign of a high friendship?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bubble Pop said:


> A while ago Eloise gave me a Sprinkler randomly, thinking it was nothing important I sold it and moved on. Now a few days later I'm checking my catalogue and it's not re-orderable! I thought it might be an island item, it kinda fits in with the summer theme, but looking at the list of island items it's not there. Any idea why its not re-orderable and how could I get another?



It's sold in Timmy and Tommy's shop, but very rare. Some items of that set are just not re-orderable. I don't know why. The lawnmower is another example.


----------



## Robert Plant

Gizmodo said:


> My villagers keep sending me letters randomnly with gifts, without even doing errands/visiting their houses, is this a sign of a high friendship?



YUSH IT IS.


----------



## Gizmodo

Tengu said:


> YUSH IT IS.



Thanks, i'm getting them off Timbra, Mitzi & Cherry
already have Timbra and Mitzi's pic, so maybe Cherry will be soon


----------



## Colton S

How can I get music for my cassette player?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Colton S said:


> How can I get music for my cassette player?



Saturday nights starting at 8pm you can get music from KK Slider. This only can happen after you have built Club LOL though.

Otherwise, once your Nookling store has upgraded several times, you can buy music there too.


----------



## Robert Plant

If I TT three days to get my Shampoodle built, could something weird happen?

Aside from weeds appearing.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Tengu said:


> If I TT three days to get my Shampoodle built, could something weird happen?
> 
> Aside from weeds appearing.



Weeds can grow, flowers can die (unless your ordinance is Beautiful Town). Aside from that, really nothing. Three days is a pretty small jump, so you shouldn't have any villagers move unannounced or anything else like that. You'll be fine.


----------



## kindaichi83

what happens if i leave my village alone for let say a week?

getting really busy... 

will the town lose everything?


----------



## eyeplaybass

kindaichi83 said:


> what happens if i leave my village alone for let say a week?
> 
> getting really busy...
> 
> will the town lose everything?



Set your town's ordincance to beautiful and you really wont lose much of anything. There is a chance that a villager could move out without notice if you leave your town alone for too long, but that's all that could really happen.


----------



## Superpenguin

kindaichi83 said:


> what happens if i leave my village alone for let say a week?



You'll get weeds and lose flowers. This will be limited if you have the Beautiful Ordinance though.


----------



## barronn30

Anyone have 2 3DS and a physical copy of the game?
I only have 1 3DS and a physical copy, so I was wondering if the save file is in the game card or the SD card?
If I were to put my AC physical game card on another 3DS, would it have my current save file or a completely new one?
Thanks!


----------



## Jinglefruit

barronn30 said:


> Anyone have 2 3DS and a physical copy of the game?
> I only have 1 3DS and a physical copy, so I was wondering if the save file is in the game card or the SD card?
> If I were to put my AC physical game card on another 3DS, would it have my current save file or a completely new one?
> Thanks!



The game saves to the card. Your physical game will load your town in any 3DS (within your region).


----------



## barronn30

Oh awesome!
Thanks again


----------



## Lemons

Which PWP can I build more than once?
More specifically, can I build more than one wind turbine?


----------



## Superpenguin

Lemons said:


> Which PWP can I build more than once?
> More specifically, can I build more than one wind turbine?


Bridges, lamps, face cut-outs, basically you can keep building things until you see them disappear from your list which means you reached your limit.

Only one Wind Turbine.


----------



## Gizmodo

Important question, if a wardrobe contains all your items, and you sell all your other wardrobes, if you take that one remaining wardrobe and store it in another town, will it keep all your items, or will you have to store every item separately


----------



## Meltd0wn

Gizmodo said:


> Important question, if a wardrobe contains all your items, and you sell all your other wardrobes, if you take that one remaining wardrobe and store it in another town, will it keep all your items, or will you have to store every item separately



you will have to store all the items individually.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Your items will be fine and still in your storage. - remember you also have the lockers at your train station and the museum 2nd floor. Storage is saved to the character, not to any location/item.


----------



## Meltd0wn

Jinglefruit said:


> Your items will be fine and still in your storage. - remember you also have the lockers at your train station and the museum 2nd floor. Storage is saved to the character, not to any location/item.



I was under the impression they were storing everything in another town in order to restart the original town. but if that's not the case then their stuff would be kept in the characters game memory, as you mentioned.


----------



## Gizmodo

Meltd0wn said:


> I was under the impression they were storing everything in another town in order to restart the original town. but if that's not the case then their stuff would be kept in the characters game memory, as you mentioned.



I'm not planning to Atm, but i probably will in the future, so i was just thinking of what is the best method to store all the items i would need to keep (and there is a lot)


----------



## Lin

Playing as a girl, is there a way to get the boy haircuts or no? o-o....


----------



## Punchyleaf

Lin said:


> Playing as a girl, is there a way to get the boy haircuts or no? o-o....



I think you have to have had all the girl haircuts to unlock the boys, and vice versa


----------



## Lin

Loviechu said:


> I think you have to have had all the girl haircuts to unlock the boys, and vice versa



Hmm... time to start using new ones then. Good thing I cycled through most of them already. o3o


----------



## radical6

i've played ACNL for about 175 hours, and my town tree looks like a regular tree.
my friend has played ACNL for about 90 hours and her tree is bigger than mine (she has like 5 or 6 of the little bush tree things)
???


----------



## Gizmodo

nanami said:


> i've played ACNL for about 175 hours, and my town tree looks like a regular tree.
> my friend has played ACNL for about 90 hours and her tree is bigger than mine (she has like 5 or 6 of the little bush tree things)
> ???



Has she time travelled?


----------



## radical6

Gizmodo said:


> Has she time travelled?



yeah a lot
but i thought the tree grew by how much you played?


----------



## Superpenguin

nanami said:


> yeah a lot
> but i thought the tree grew by how much you played?



It grows by hours and days.


----------



## Byngo

I have one question: Is it actually true that Jacobs Ladders, if planted next to w/e flowers you choose, increases the chances of them spawning a hybrid?


If so, how should the Jacobs Ladder be placed next to the flowers? In between, or just near the flowers?


----------



## Gizmodo

nanami said:


> yeah a lot
> but i thought the tree grew by how much you played?



That and a combination of days played


----------



## radical6

Superpenguin said:


> It grows by hours and days.



oh
ok thank you!!


----------



## Superpenguin

Lunatic said:


> I have one question: Is it actually true that Jacobs Ladders, if planted next to w/e flowers you choose, increases the chances of them spawning a hybrid?
> 
> 
> If so, how should the Jacobs Ladder be placed next to the flowers? In between, or just near the flowers?



I'm pretty sure that's just a speculated rumor as I don't think it was ever proven even in past games. The best bet to increase hybrids is to use some fertilizer.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Do you have to have at least one of each villager type in the game? Because I wanted to do an all cat town but there is no smug cat  I'm guessing yes.


----------



## Gizmodo

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Do you have to have at least one of each villager type in the game? Because I wanted to do an all cat town but there is no smug cat  I'm guessing yes.



Nope i haven't had a cranky in weeks, but have my 10 spots filled.


----------



## Superpenguin

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Do you have to have at least one of each villager type in the game? Because I wanted to do an all cat town but there is no smug cat  I'm guessing yes.



No, you can have a complete mix and leave out several personalities. 
Good luck on your all cat town.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Wow, awesome guys, thanks for the reply! I'm happy now! X3 Hopefully I'll be able to do it. Just relieved you aren't saddled onto having at least 1 of each


----------



## Bubble Pop

DJStarstryker said:


> It's sold in Timmy and Tommy's shop, but very rare. Some items of that set are just not re-orderable. I don't know why. The lawnmower is another example.



Ah I see thanks for letting me know, at least I know there is a chance it will appear again!


----------



## taiy4ki

When I order about 30 things from TIY. But since the mail box only holds 10, does that mean I have to wait 3days to get all of them?


----------



## kindaichi83

i think i have played more than 50 hours and I did not get a badge from that badge-giving guy. What happens if he comes for a visit and i missed him? do i not get the badge anymore? =(


----------



## Superpenguin

taiy4ki said:


> When I order about 30 things from TIY. But since the mail box only holds 10, does that mean I have to wait 3days to get all of them?



Three mail delivery times. It will vary depending on what other letters you are expecting(neighbors, HHA, etc.)



kindaichi83 said:


> i think i have played more than 50 hours and I did not get a badge from that badge-giving guy. What happens if he comes for a visit and i missed him? do i not get the badge anymore? =(



Then you either miscalculated or he hasn't shown up yet. If you missed him, he'll come by again.


----------



## StiX

So I just talked to Apollo in someone else's town, and he said he would move into my town! 
Will he be saving his spot tomorrow? or will it take a few days for him to appear? 

also, is it  100% that it's Apollo who will move in? 
or is there still a chance for another villager from another town to move in before Apollo? (a couple of people were in my town before I talked to apollo).


----------



## kindaichi83

Superpenguin said:


> Then you either miscalculated or he hasn't shown up yet. If you missed him, he'll come by again.



cant be that i miscalculated because it is on the activity log thing on my 3ds


----------



## Eirrinn

How do you know when you have 100 visits in your town? (since you need 100 to remodel the train station and i really want the fantasy train station)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

When your Town tree is big enough, you can sit at it and at the end of the song it shows Visitors (number) and than goes to the Nintendo warning thing.


----------



## Eirrinn

MDofDarkheart said:


> When your Town tree is big enough, you can sit at it and at the end of the song it shows Visitors (number) and than goes to the Nintendo warning thing.



thank you! I actually never knew about that, I thought it was just some place to sit but thats a really nice feature


----------



## Jinglefruit

Also, you get a badge when you hit 50 visitors to yours town. ;D So that's a little landmark you can count from if you haven't got it yet and can't yet sit at your tree.


----------



## Leon

Stupid question, but does pattern placement affect perfect town status? So if I put too many patterns would Isabelle tell me there is too much 'garbage?'


----------



## Jinglefruit

Leon said:


> Stupid question, but does pattern placement affect perfect town status? So if I put too many patterns would Isabelle tell me there is too much 'garbage?'



Nope patterns have no bearing on perfect towns. But they do limit where weeds can appear, so in a way they can be helpful. ;D


----------



## chaulklet

How do I get Katrina on Main street?


----------



## Farobi

chaulklet said:


> How do I get Katrina on Main street?



Have her tell you a fortune 20 times. Then, she'll suggest to have a shop on Main Street.


----------



## kindaichi83

does hibiscus, bushes, bamboos, coconut/banana trees count towards the total number of trees needed for the perfect town?


----------



## TxAnt

Is there any way to see a list of towns you have previously visited in dreams?  A dream code list so that you can revisit certain towns?


----------



## oath2order

TxAnt said:


> Is there any way to see a list of towns you have previously visited in dreams?  A dream code list so that you can revisit certain towns?



There is not. You'll have to remember it.


----------



## Farobi

How often can we find _previous_ villagers your town? I never found one yet.


----------



## Toddhewitt

Is the glass top table part of any furniture set and it the 'sprinkler' considered a rare item?


----------



## JellyBeans

Many questions can be answered using this link
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information

It ISN'T mine, credit goes to Bidoof (or, the writer of the blog). He answers lots of questions in a few clicks, if u know what I mean


----------



## Sheepish

Quick question about villagers who are moving out: when exactly do they leave? I've got someone with their stuff packed into boxes already. I was just wondering how late I can have another player come over to convince the villager to move into their town.


----------



## cwertle

Has anybody ever had Gracie in town? Are there any ways to get her to come?

Also, does anybody have T&T emporium?


----------



## Mint

cwertle said:


> Has anybody ever had Gracie in town? Are there any ways to get her to come?
> 
> Also, does anybody have T&T emporium?


Gracie won't show up until you have T.I.Y.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Sheepish said:


> Quick question about villagers who are moving out: when exactly do they leave? I've got someone with their stuff packed into boxes already. I was just wondering how late I can have another player come over to convince the villager to move into their town.


If they're packed now, they'll be gone tomorrow. If your friend wants to that villager in his or her town, they should come to your town and talk to the packed up villager. That's when the villager can be invited to move into that specific town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> How often can we find _previous_ villagers your town? I never found one yet.



I think previous villagers don't show up until four villagers have moved out of your town. Then they begin appearing for visits.


----------



## oath2order

cwertle said:


> Has anybody ever had Gracie in town? Are there any ways to get her to come?
> 
> Also, does anybody have T&T emporium?



I had her yesterday.


----------



## scarletempress

So, do you actually have to make another bridge so a villager can suggest another type of bridge? Like, say, I only have the original cobblestone bridge in my town right now, and I'm waiting for my villagers to suggest the Brick Bridge or Zen Bridge... or do I just have to wait until one of them suggests it?

Oh, and when you buy something from the catalog, does it count towards the Nook's store upgrade?


----------



## saccharine

Just some clarification on planting things.

Flowers, you can plant pretty much everywhere, yes?
But trees need one space, all around. So that means they can't be planted cliffs, railroad or the rock wall?
And do shrubs also need one space all around? Or can they pretty much be planted like flowers?


----------



## kindaichi83

how do i get the cockraoch?

i purposely let some of my turnips go rotten and finally i have gotten the ants and flies but still not the cockroach... 

anyone can help?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kindaichi83 said:


> does hibiscus, bushes, bamboos, coconut/banana trees count towards the total number of trees needed for the perfect town?


anyone with this answer?


----------



## DJStarstryker

kindaichi83 said:


> how do i get the cockraoch?
> 
> i purposely let some of my turnips go rotten and finally i have gotten the ants and flies but still not the cockroach...
> 
> anyone can help?



You can get one in your house if you don't move items around for several days. This can't happen if you have beautiful town ordinance though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

saccharine said:


> Just some clarification on planting things.
> 
> Flowers, you can plant pretty much everywhere, yes?
> But trees need one space, all around. So that means they can't be planted cliffs, railroad or the rock wall?
> And do shrubs also need one space all around? Or can they pretty much be planted like flowers?



Flowers anywhere, trees need space but sometimes will randomly decide not to grow.

Shrubs can grow anywhere but not against the cliff/buildings/river or PWP. They can grow next to other shrubs and tiled floor though. (ie the plaza) If you plant a line of 8 or more, expect a random one to die most of the time. And often smaller lines will have the same issue.


----------



## Sakubo

Are you only able to keep 10 villagers max in your town?.


----------



## Superpenguin

Sakubo said:


> Are you only able to keep 10 villagers max in your town?.



Yes.


----------



## Farobi

If i walk on top of flowers, will i need to water it again for it to produce hybrids?


----------



## Gingersnap

how do you get alpine furniture?


----------



## kindaichi83

DJStarstryker said:


> You can get one in your house if you don't move items around for several days. This can't happen if you have beautiful town ordinance though.



but it is not catachable?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Farobi said:


> If i walk on top of flowers, will i need to water it again for it to produce hybrids?



No, you only need to water flowers once a day. - unless you move them



Gingersnap said:


> how do you get alpine furniture?



Pretty sure all can be bought from Nooklings or be a random item gift / from re-tail.


----------



## DJStarstryker

kindaichi83 said:


> but it is not catachable?



You can catch it.


----------



## scarletempress

scarletempress said:


> So, do you actually have to make another bridge so a villager can suggest another type of bridge? Like, say, I only have the original cobblestone bridge in my town right now, and I'm waiting for my villagers to suggest the Brick Bridge or Zen Bridge... or do I just have to wait until one of them suggests it?
> 
> Oh, and when you buy something from the catalog, does it count towards the Nook's store upgrade?



This

Oh, and how many Bug Off exclusive prices are you able to receive?


----------



## saccharine

Jinglefruit said:


> Flowers anywhere, trees need space but sometimes will randomly decide not to grow.
> 
> Shrubs can grow anywhere but not against the cliff/buildings/river or PWP. They can grow next to other shrubs and tiled floor though. (ie the plaza) If you plant a line of 8 or more, expect a random one to die most of the time. And often smaller lines will have the same issue.


I see...
Will I have a problem with trees right now to a path I've laid down?


----------



## gerbilfluff

Heyo! I've been enjoying taking screenshots of my New Leaf game, and then, all of a sudden, as of two days ago... it's stopped giving me the option of taking them. I hit L and R; nothing.

Nothing comes up in Nintendo.com's troubleshooting section about this, nor did a Google search and a site search here give me any answers. Has this happened to anyone else? I tried deleting photos in 3DS Camera that I didn't need anymore, thinking I'd used up my storage capacity, but that doesn't seem to have helped.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Zura

heres one about the threads is there a way you can delete threads and post you made?


----------



## Jinglefruit

saccharine said:


> I see...
> Will I have a problem with trees right now to a path I've laid down?



Paths count as empty space to plants, so far as I'm aware. - I don't use paths though.




gerbilfluff said:


> Heyo! I've been enjoying taking screenshots of my New Leaf game, and then, all of a sudden, as of two days ago... it's stopped giving me the option of taking them. I hit L and R; nothing.
> 
> Nothing comes up in Nintendo.com's troubleshooting section about this, nor did a Google search and a site search here give me any answers. Has this happened to anyone else? I tried deleting photos in 3DS Camera that I didn't need anymore, thinking I'd used up my storage capacity, but that doesn't seem to have helped.
> 
> Thanks for any info!



The 3DS camera only stores 3000 pictures. - you can check how many more picture you can take by loading the camera and it'll say at the top left. If it's 0 then you have storage issues and moving pictures onto a computer would be best. - For some reason when I hit 3000, deleting a few didn't solve the issue, and I had to move all photos elsewhere. 

When you try to take a picture does it display a message in AC? Or is there literally nothing happening. - If the latter it could be one of your L or R buttons has broken. - happened on my old DS. Check them on other games / on the home menu clicking 1 of them will open the camera.




StormBlader said:


> heres one about the threads is there a way you can delete threads and post you made?



I think you need to request to a Moderator that it be deleted. - likely through the report button on the bottom left of the post. Otherwise, click edit on the bottom right and just delete what is written in the post.


----------



## saccharine

Thanks a lot *Jinglefruit*! n__n


----------



## Farobi

Is Costeau present in New Leaf?


----------



## StarryACNL

Farobi said:


> Is Costeau present in New Leaf?



Yes he is present.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

DJStarstryker said:


> You can catch it.



The cockroaches in your house? How?


----------



## mayortash

Right, so I went to my town hall today to change the exterior of my town hall but Isabelle came up with the "this project cannot be destroyed" dialogue. Does this mean that once I've chosen the style I can never go back? I like the default but I want to see what my town looks like with the other styles too.


----------



## Ziggle5

Are there any guides for getting villagers pictures besides april fools ones?  I know you have to talk to them a lot, but how much and how often?


----------



## Rune

mayortash said:


> Right, so I went to my town hall today to change the exterior of my town hall but Isabelle came up with the "this project cannot be destroyed" dialogue. Does this mean that once I've chosen the style I can never go back? I like the default but I want to see what my town looks like with the other styles too.



That just means you can't "destroy" it to get the original exterior back. You have to pay for the full renovation to change it back to the original.


----------



## mayortash

Rune said:


> That just means you can't "destroy" it to get the original exterior back. You have to pay for the full renovation to change it back to the original.


Ah that's fine then. I don't mind that. Thank you!


----------



## StarryACNL

How do you get villagers to move out?
I have three villagers reserved for other people and they have managed to get their person out but I can't!
HELP!!!!
p.s I'm not a time traveller-never will be!


----------



## BellGreen

StarryACNL said:


> How do you get villagers to move out?
> I have three villagers reserved for other people and they have managed to get their person out but I can't!
> HELP!!!!
> p.s I'm not a time traveller-never will be!


You'll have to wait patiently. UNLESS YOU TIME TRAVEL. That's basically the real easy way. 
1. Time travel two days into the future.
2. Time travel two days back into present day.
3. One of your animals will want to move out. You will need to repeat the process until it gets to the desired animal.
The only drawbacks are no Joan, ruined turnips, and wonky dates in the game, like town history.


----------



## sproutrabbit

can i meet pascal twice in one day?


----------



## Superpenguin

sproutrabbit said:


> can i meet pascal twice in one day?



Yes. He does not appear on wifi or if you catch a Scallop too close to the beach/dock though.


----------



## Rose

I have two questions regarding what effects the records that show when you sit on the town tree.

1. Does time traveling forward and then backwards effect any of the records shown? For example, will the "days played" be off, or anything else like that?
2. Do all of the characters ever created show in the records of the town tree? For example, if I made a character named "George" and then demolished his house just a moment after placing it, would "George's" name appear in the credits or would it be as if he never existed?


----------



## Mint

Rose said:


> I have two questions regarding what effects the records that show when you sit on the town tree.
> 
> 1. Does time traveling forward and then backwards effect any of the records shown? For example, will the "days played" be off, or anything else like that?
> 2. Do all of the characters ever created show in the records of the town tree? For example, if I made a character named "George" and then demolished his house just a moment after placing it, would "George's" name appear in the credits or would it be as if he never existed?



1. Yes, it affects it. If you TT the same couple of days over and over, you might end up with credits that show two villagers moving in on the same day. 
2. No, only the characters that live in the town will be listed. Past characters will not show up.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

what happens if you have two towns (one digital and one cartridge copy), and you streetpass? Which town's house does the other person receive?


----------



## kindaichi83

where do i get the credits thingy?

also, it may seem a little stupid but i have no idea how to get the kk slider's songs...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

kindaichi83 said:


> where do i get the credits thingy?
> 
> also, it may seem a little stupid but i have no idea how to get the kk slider's songs...



What credits thingy? You mean when you sit on the bricks beneath a town tree? That is unlocked when you've played a certain amount of time. Can't remember how long.

As for the songs, when you get Club LOL, you can go see KK Slider perform on Saturdays and he will slip you a cd with one of his songs. The first time you go see him, he will play a random song for you, which you will get a copy of. But any Saturday after that, you can request (almoost) any of his songs.


----------



## Lemons

When a villager says he's moving in X days, does that mean he will be gone that day or just packing and then gone the day after?


----------



## Rune

It means packing and gone the day after


Anyone know of a place where I can listen to ALL the KK songs as music boxes?


----------



## Eloise

Does anyone know where to get those little villager pixels that some people have in their siggies? Thanks!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Lemons said:


> When a villager says he's moving in X days, does that mean he will be gone that day or just packing and then gone the day after?



This morning Pippy told me she's moving out on the 27th. That means on the 27th she'll be housebound while she packs. If someone from another village comes and invites her to their town, the sign in front of her house will say "Moved Out" once she's been recruited. If nobody claims her, she will be gone at six in the morning on the 28th and there will be an empty lot where her house was.


----------



## miniblin

Rune said:


> It means packing and gone the day after
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a place where I can listen to ALL the KK songs as music boxes?


I'm not sure if there's anywhere online like youtube you can find them, but a dream town I recently visited has a house with every K.K. song in music box form (at least, I'm pretty sure they have all of them. There's a lot anyways). The dream code is 1300-0735-5643.





Eloise said:


> Does anyone know where to get those little villager pixels that some people have in their siggies? Thanks!


They're from here. The site is down for some reason though... I hope it's not because people were hotlinking them again .


----------



## Rune

Perfect! I was hopping through dream towns already :'D
Thanks!


----------



## faithiefaith

This is probably a dumb question.

Someone said yesterday that the basement in your house doesn't count towards your HHA score? (I'm going for the interior + exterior scoring right now with fairy tale theme)

is there any truth to this?


----------



## Superpenguin

faithiefaith said:


> This is probably a dumb question.
> 
> Someone said yesterday that the basement in your house doesn't count towards your HHA score? (I'm going for the interior + exterior scoring right now with fairy tale theme)
> 
> is there any truth to this?



The Basement does not count toward your HHA score.


----------



## faithiefaith

Superpenguin said:


> The Basement does not count toward your HHA score.



oh okay, I should probably take my ice set and put it upstairs instead then. Thank you!!


----------



## cwertle

Mint said:


> Gracie won't show up until you have T.I.Y.



I have T.I.Y


----------



## Feraligator

Does the Beautiful Town ordinance help grass grow faster?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Walker said:


> Does the Beautiful Town ordinance help grass grow faster?



It does not, but if you TT a month or so/however long it takes/ ahead all the grass grows back. ;D You no longer need to play day by day.


Also on the basement HHA note, Lyle does tell you this, among other things. He may have been annoying in the past, but he is full of useful info and stories on Nook if you give him a chance. ;D


----------



## miniblin

If I have a villager set up to move out in 5 days, will any other villagers ask to move away during that time or will I have to wait until the first villager is gone?


----------



## Jinglefruit

miniblin said:


> If I have a villager set up to move out in 5 days, will any other villagers ask to move away during that time or will I have to wait until the first villager is gone?



Other villagers can ask to move away in that time, but it means that the one originally moving has changed their mind. - I had this with Sally, 3 days later Agent S decided she was moving and somehow Sally stayed. D:


----------



## Lin

Jinglefruit said:


> It does not, but if you TT a month or so/however long it takes/ ahead all the grass grows back. ;D You no longer need to play day by day.
> 
> 
> Also on the basement HHA note, Lyle does tell you this, among other things. He may have been annoying in the past, but he is full of useful info and stories on Nook if you give him a chance. ;D



If he TTs to a month in the future he might have a few villagers missing. .__.... 

I planted a perfect tree in a certain spot, and then it died. I'm used to that so I chopped it down, dug up the stump and buried a new perfect apple in the same spot. But... it keeps dying. I tried to grow a tree three times in that spot, which used to allow a tree to grow, but now it's acting like a "dead spot." So... can I keep making more dead spots like this? .__.; I'm confused... what if... my whole town becomes dead spots. >3>


----------



## Superpenguin

cwertle said:


> I have T.I.Y



Now all you need some patience.



Lin said:


> I planted a perfect tree in a certain spot, and then it died. I'm used to that so I chopped it down, dug up the stump and buried a new perfect apple in the same spot. But... it keeps dying. I tried to grow a tree three times in that spot, which used to allow a tree to grow, but now it's acting like a "dead spot." So... can I keep making more dead spots like this? .__.; I'm confused... what if... my whole town becomes dead spots. >3>



You could have possibly reached the maximum plant limit in that acre or in your town overall. Also, don't ask yourself "What if...?" questions. They're only going to bring worries to you and make you dread the future.


----------



## Lin

Superpenguin said:


> Now all you need some patience.
> 
> 
> 
> You could have possibly reached the maximum plant limit in that acre or in your town overall. Also, don't ask yourself "What if...?" questions. They're only going to bring worries to you and make you dread the future.



Ok, you're right. :x Bad me...


----------



## Vin

If you have a camper, can it be impossible to get them to move to your town? I have nine villagers, and Kiki's in the campsite, but I've invited her at least 20 times and she's refused. :I


----------



## Superpenguin

Vin said:


> If you have a camper, can it be impossible to get them to move to your town? I have nine villagers, and Kiki's in the campsite, but I've invited her at least 20 times and she's refused. :I



They'll eventually agree. You just have to keep trying.


----------



## Vin

Superpenguin said:


> They'll eventually agree. You just have to keep trying.


Right after I refreshed to your reply, she agreed! Thank you! <3


----------



## poliwag0

What does ore do?


----------



## BellGreen

poliwag0 said:


> What does ore do?


~Selling purposes
~If you have Cyrus, you can customize/refurbish your furniture


----------



## Gizmodo

Started new town today :3
will i need to reset for the sixth plot tomorrow?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gizmodo said:


> Started new town today :3
> will i need to reset for the sixth plot tomorrow?



Ayup, your 2nd, 4th and 6th days should have a 100% chance of new villagers.


----------



## fletnez

On the Animal Crossing Wiki is says that Leif can "occasionally be seen wandering around town". Is there anything that needs to be done for this to happen, such as having lots of weeds?


----------



## Superpenguin

Adam said:


> On the Animal Crossing Wiki is says that Leif can "occasionally be seen wandering around town". Is there anything that needs to be done for this to happen, such as having lots of weeds?



You need a ton of weeds for this to happen.


----------



## sourburst

So my whole exterior has been mermaid for a while now and I now want a Japanese style house. However, I've noticed that you can't use old fences you've brought etc.

I was wondering if at some point in the game it is able to use a previous fence or door you have brought without having to buy again or waiting for it to come back in store?

In building me mermaid exterior I have has tree fences and 4 roof's yet there is no item for me to go back and use it and I have had to re-buy some of the items after waiting about a week for it to come back in store.

Also does Nook Homes expand? And if it does is that when you get the chance to re-visit old designs you brought?

It took me ages to build the mermaid one and I'm worried about once I start building the Japanese one, if I want the mermaid one again in the future, I'll have to start from scratch?


----------



## Lemons

sourburst said:


> So my whole exterior has been mermaid for a while now and I now want a Japanese style house. However, I've noticed that you can't use old fences you've brought etc.
> 
> I was wondering if at some point in the game it is able to use a previous fence or door you have brought without having to buy again or waiting for it to come back in store?
> 
> In building me mermaid exterior I have has tree fences and 4 roof's yet there is no item for me to go back and use it and I have had to re-buy some of the items after waiting about a week for it to come back in store.
> 
> Also does Nook Homes expand? And if it does is that when you get the chance to re-visit old designs you brought?
> 
> It took me ages to build the mermaid one and I'm worried about once I start building the Japanese one, if I want the mermaid one again in the future, I'll have to start from scratch?



I don't know any way to reuse what you've bought, I'm guessing you really do need to buy it again if you want to change it back. I might be wrong though.
But to make it faster in case you're not lucky with your store, you can go to some other town's Nook Homes and if there's anything you want there you can ask Nook to send it to your town.



I'm still trying perfect town and not doing well. Today my rating went back to "Riding the so-so rails!", and Isabelle is always saying the same thing: "bit barren overall, need more public works projects". Is that really the issue? I have 15 PWP not counting the Main Street projects, and none of them are considered bad (I even demolished the garbage can and tire toy I used to have).
If I had too many trees or anything else, would she warn me about it?


----------



## poliwag0

Can you catch those little yellow birds?


----------



## Superpenguin

Lemons said:


> I'm still trying perfect town and not doing well. Today my rating went back to "Riding the so-so rails!", and Isabelle is always saying the same thing: "bit barren overall, need more public works projects". Is that really the issue? I have 15 PWP not counting the Main Street projects, and none of them are considered bad (I even demolished the garbage can and tire toy I used to have).
> If I had too many trees or anything else, would she warn me about it?



Just keep putting in more projects. Usually you have to pass the PWP requirement before she talks about anything else.



poliwag0 said:


> Can you catch those little yellow birds?



No.


----------



## Eloise

Tangy was in my campsite yesterday and said she would move to my town. It's now the next day and she hasn't put down a space for her house to go. Does this mean she isn't moving in or does it sometimes take longer?


----------



## Farobi

1) if you talk too much (like when a villager shows symptoms of having a thought bubble or something like that) to a villager, would that positively or negatively affect their viewpoint of you?

2) whats the use of ruby, amethyst, and silver ore?


----------



## sourburst

I just layed down a path all around my town and then went to make some water bridges. I went back into my town and my path was a mixture of messed up water. I'd spent hours laying out the path. Is there a way of stopping this from happening?

How do people design a lot for their town when it can only hold 8 patterns?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Farobi said:


> 2) whats the use of ruby, amethyst, and silver ore?



Remaking furniture. Give those plus the applicable remakable furniture to Cyrus. Here is a list to see what you can remake.



sourburst said:


> How do people design a lot for their town when it can only hold 8 patterns?



By making more characters.


----------



## sourburst

Thank you! Does this involve building more houses?


----------



## DJStarstryker

sourburst said:


> Thank you! Does this involve building more houses?



Yes. Each character gets their own house. That's either a good thing (if you want more rooms to decorate) or a bad thing (the house takes up space in the town), depending on your point of view.


----------



## Violit

What does the silver axe actually _do_? I have them on my Island at the moment. Is it worth dumping the medals on them as I'm currently hoarding medals.


----------



## sourburst

DJStarstryker said:


> Yes. Each character gets their own house. That's either a good thing (if you want more rooms to decorate) or a bad thing (the house takes up space in the town), depending on your point of view.



Thank you. 



Violit said:


> What does the silver axe actually _do_? I have them on my Island at the moment. Is it worth dumping the medals on them as I'm currently hoarding medals.



I read online that they just let you chop down more tree's at a time?




If I time jump and then go back to the current date will I lose everything?


----------



## Gizmodo

Violit said:


> What does the silver axe actually _do_? I have them on my Island at the moment. Is it worth dumping the medals on them as I'm currently hoarding medals.



It always makes a special stump pattern, when a tree is cut down


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Violit said:


> What does the silver axe actually _do_? I have them on my Island at the moment. Is it worth dumping the medals on them as I'm currently hoarding medals.



They make pretty patterns on the tree stumps of the trees you chop down 
There's a chance that a mushroom will grow by stumps with a special pattern.


----------



## Violit

Gizmodo said:


> It always makes a special stump pattern, when a tree is cut down



Aah, thank you! I'll probably invest in them because I'm always running out of axes!


----------



## Gizmodo

I have Lopez moving in tomorrow, and ive persuaded Vesta to move in from another town
So will Vesta's plot arrive the day after Lopez has moved in, or tomorrow when Lopez arrives and is unpacking?


----------



## Robert Plant

I think Vesta will move after Lopez has.


----------



## Eloise

Reposting my question:
Tangy was in my campsite yesterday and said she would move to my town. It's now the next day and she hasn't put down a space for her house to go. Does this mean she isn't moving in or does it sometimes take longer?


----------



## Robert Plant

Villagers from the campsite take more time than normal villagers to move to your town.


----------



## Eloise

Tengu said:


> Villagers from the campsite take more time than normal villagers to move to your town.



Thanks! The last villager I had from the campsite came in 1 day though. Maybe it's random.


----------



## Robert Plant

Villagers from the campsite usually take about two days to move to your town, sometimes they just need one day.

Normal villagers (6th, 7th, 8th and 9th) take one day to move.

Villagers from another towns, I think they take between one-two days to move to your town. It's all random.


----------



## Lemons

Are mushrooms considered weeds/garbage?


----------



## Superpenguin

Lemons said:


> Are mushrooms considered weeds/garbage?



Only weeds count as weeds. Anything that you didn't select "Plant" for or isn't buried in the ground is considered garbage.


----------



## faithiefaith

hi guys! back with another question :3

I just got the golden ax so I chopped down all my trees and I want to put them in nice, neat rows.

questions:
1. is it 1 space between each tree?
2. how many trees will I need to keep my perfect town status?

Looking forward to putting in my orchard! =D


----------



## Keely

faithiefaith said:


> hi guys! back with another question :3
> 
> I just got the golden ax so I chopped down all my trees and I want to put them in nice, neat rows.
> 
> questions:
> 1. is it 1 space between each tree?
> 2. how many trees will I need to keep my perfect town status?
> 
> Looking forward to putting in my orchard! =D


 One space, 110-200 trees, 75 flowers. 12-16 trees and 6-10 flowers planted in each acre c:


----------



## faithiefaith

Keely said:


> One space, 110-200 trees, 75 flowers. 12-16 trees and 6-10 flowers planted in each acre c:


Perfect! Thanks ^__^

the random placement before was really irritating to me xD

Is each acre like one full game screen?


----------



## Robert Plant

They aren't.

They are about the size of your villager's head.


----------



## BellGreen

In the gamecube version, I think t was each game screen. But that wouldn't be likely since there are different sizes.
I'm pretty sure it's 16 by 16.
I never even knew acre system were back in this game. i heard they weren't.


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> I have Lopez moving in tomorrow, and ive persuaded Vesta to move in from another town
> So will Vesta's plot arrive the day after Lopez has moved in, or tomorrow when Lopez arrives and is unpacking?



I know i got an answer, but just checking for sure


----------



## Eloise

Gizmodo said:


> I know i got an answer, but just checking for sure



I have no idea. Probably Lopez then I don't know cause you still need the next 3 villagers to move in then Vesta to make 10. So maybe Lopez, then the other 3 then Vesta or Lopez then Vesta then the other 3. Haha, I have no clue!


----------



## faithiefaith

BellBringerGreen said:


> In the gamecube version, I think t was each game screen. But that wouldn't be likely since there are different sizes.
> I'm pretty sure it's 16 by 16.
> I never even knew acre system were back in this game. i heard they weren't.



oh. huh. well maybe I'll plant my trees all in long rows and let you know if its back or not xD
 thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> I know i got an answer, but just checking for sure



I really am not sure, grats on Vesta though! I know you wanted her really badly ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo

Eloise said:


> I have no idea. Probably Lopez then I don't know cause you still need the next 3 villagers to move in then Vesta to make 10. So maybe Lopez, then the other 3 then Vesta or Lopez then Vesta then the other 3. Haha, I have no clue!



Its so confusing, ill check as a new character tomorrow, just so a plot doesnt go somewhere bad, if Vesta will go


----------



## Eloise

Gizmodo said:


> Its so confusing, ill check as a new character tomorrow, just so a plot doesnt go somewhere bad, if Vesta will go



Good idea. I'm gonna do that with Tangy tomorrow too, she oddly didn't move in today so probably tomorrow.


----------



## Lemons

Is there any easy way to count the trees of my town, or to find out if I have too many/too little?
For the 110-200 ideal tree number, is it just for fruit tree or any kind?
Also, is the acre system really back or not in NL?


----------



## taiy4ki

I have two questions time related.
If you dont play ACNL for like a week or two, and play again, will your town be messed up? (weeds, dead flowers, villagers moved away)
Also is there a way to TT months at a time, without messing with your villagers? I only worry that I will lose the villagers I like


----------



## Robert Plant

taiy4ki said:


> I have two questions time related.
> If you dont play ACNL for like a week or two, and play again, will your town be messed up? (weeds, dead flowers, villagers moved away)
> Also is there a way to TT months at a time, without messing with your villagers? I only worry that I will lose the villagers I like



1. If you don't playf or a week, you might see cockroaches in your house, lots of weeds, villagers moving or wanting to move...

2. I don't know. But if you don't want to get your town messed up and TT, use the Wealthy Ordinance (aka Bell Boom)


----------



## Superpenguin

Lemons said:


> Is there any easy way to count the trees of my town, or to find out if I have too many/too little?
> For the 110-200 ideal tree number, is it just for fruit tree or any kind?
> Also, is the acre system really back or not in NL?



Yes, you see a tree, make a tally, see another tree, make another tally, and so on.
Any kind of tree counts. You just need to reach the tree and flower requirement and of course have the PWPs.


----------



## Sean4

Do the tours have specific fruit trees or is it random? Because my re-tail is buying lychees at double today and I haven't managed to plant any trees so I figured i'd look to steal some form tours instead? :s


----------



## faithiefaith

Sean4 said:


> Do the tours have specific fruit trees or is it random? Because my re-tail is buying lychees at double today and I haven't managed to plant any trees so I figured i'd look to steal some form tours instead? :s



it's random! good luck :3


----------



## Lemons

Tengu said:


> 1. If you don't playf or a week, you might see cockroaches in your house, lots of weeds, villagers moving or wanting to move...
> 
> 2. I don't know. But if you don't want to get your town messed up and TT, use the Wealthy Ordinance (aka Bell Boom)



Just adding to the 1., if you have the Beautiful Town ordinance, cockroaches won't appear at all, and there will be less weeds than normal, so it might help to set the ordinance if you're not playing for a while.



(oh, thank you Superpenguin for always anwering my questions! )


----------



## Leonn

Hey, is there a cd of legend of zelda music for your house? ty


----------



## oath2order

Leonn said:


> Hey, is there a cd of legend of zelda music for your house? ty



Nope.


----------



## Janna

Does having two campsites increase chance for a camper to show up?


----------



## Superpenguin

Janna said:


> Does having two campsites increase chance for a camper to show up?



You can only have one.


----------



## Janna

Superpenguin said:


> You can only have one.



Aw, pf.  That sucks, could've sworn I saw someone with two. Thanks!


----------



## StiX

Once it's winter I know you can make snowmen ect, and you have to make them by rolling... but what if you have paths?
can you just roll over paths? will they die? will they grow? 

does anyone know the answer? ^^; thank you!


----------



## Farobi

1) What can you refurbish with silver, amethyst, and rubies?

2) if you talk way too much to a villager (when they have a thought bubble in their head), will that act as a positive or a negative reaction?


----------



## saccharine

Farobi said:


> 1) What can you refurbish with silver, amethyst, and rubies?
> 
> 2) if you talk way too much to a villager (when they have a thought bubble in their head), will that act as a positive or a negative reaction?



I can answer the refurbishing with this post from tumblr. :3


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> I have Lopez moving in tomorrow, and ive persuaded Vesta to move in from another town
> So will Vesta's plot arrive the day after Lopez has moved in, or tomorrow when Lopez arrives and is unpacking?



To answer my own Question, Lopez is unpacking, but Vesta has still put her plot down today


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

StiX said:


> Once it's winter I know you can make snowmen ect, and you have to make them by rolling... but what if you have paths?
> can you just roll over paths? will they die? will they grow?
> 
> does anyone know the answer? ^^; thank you!



I'm thinking that paths don't make a difference. In CF, there would be snow where there would normally be grass. So if there is dirt beneath your patterns, there is no snow and so the snowball won't get any larger, maybe it'll even shrink just a little. But I can't imagine that it would go POOF. Don't quote me on this, though. I haven't had snow in NL yet.


----------



## Farobi

Me again!

1) If i convinced a campsite visitor to move in (in this case, Pietro), would he still give options to play the 5 furniture chance game? 

That game is legit.


----------



## Yokie

How exactly does one trade villagers?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

If I recolour my Sleek furniture to red, will it help with Feng Shui or not?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

How do I deactivate or disable Streetpass for ACNL?


----------



## Robert Plant

Farobi said:


> Me again!
> 
> 1) If i convinced a campsite visitor to move in (in this case, Pietro), would he still give options to play the 5 furniture chance game?
> 
> That game is legit.



He won't. Once you played, you can't play that furniture change again.

Yokie: You go to a friend's town, and convince a villager to move to your town. Then, your friend goes to your town, and convinces one of your villagers to move to his town. It's not that hard.

Suave_Spencer: I think it should work.

Cranky Squirrell: In the game's main menu, click SpotPass and tell it to "Opt-out".


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Tengu said:


> Cranky Squirrell: In the game's main menu, click SpotPass and tell it to "Opt-out".



I can't deactivate StreetPass without turning off SpotPass too?


----------



## poliwag0

This isn't New Leaf related, but how do I empty my inbox?


----------



## Robert Plant

Cranky Squirrel: Yes.

poliwag0: go to your inbox, click in the little squares next to the PM's date, scroll down, seach for 'Selected Messages', click and select Delete.


----------



## poliwag0

Thanks.


----------



## Zura

Does any one know if the Nintendo houses really from people from Nintendo or are the people who got picked to be in the showcase?


----------



## Robert Plant

I think they are from people from Nintendo who got bored.


----------



## poliwag0

How do you pick the expansions you want?


----------



## Robert Plant

Talk to Tom Nook after the 298.000 (or was it 198.000?) payment and he'll tell you if you want extra room.

After that payment, all the payments will be 348.000/498.000/548.000, and he'll ask you if you want extra room or more space for a room.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

If you have two copies of the game on your console, will you be able to interact with the second town? Like if I wanted a town to grow hybrids, could I bring them to my primary town?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Sour of Hanoi said:


> If you have two copies of the game on your console, will you be able to interact with the second town? Like if I wanted a town to grow hybrids, could I bring them to my primary town?



To do that you need two 3DS units.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Cranky Squirrel said:


> To do that you need two 3DS units.



I was afraid of that. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## D i a

Flowers on display in your house never wilt or die, correct? i.e. carnations, roses, cosmos. Not the furniture plants. xP


----------



## Nooblord

Is there an orange roof, door and gate?
So far I've only seen an orange mailbox.


----------



## Tenshiruggles

So I'm aware that after 16 villagers move after another villager, you can get them back from the campsite/another town.

Am I also able to get them back through resetting or is it just another town/campsite?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

D i a said:


> Flowers on display in your house never wilt or die, correct? i.e. carnations, roses, cosmos. Not the furniture plants. xP



To the best of my knowledge, they won't. I've had flowers in my house for a long time now, and they're still at good health


----------



## Keely

Quick question! After a camper agrees to move in, how many days does it take for their Fence thing to appear? 2 or 3 days? Thanks c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Keely said:


> Quick question! After a camper agrees to move in, how many days does it take for their Fence thing to appear? 2 or 3 days? Thanks c:



Normally 2 days. Think of it this way: they go home the same day you convince them to move in. They pack up the next day and then reserve their spot the 2nd day!


----------



## sproutrabbit

if someone in my town is packed up and has been claimed by someone in another town, can i go claim someone else's villager on the same day?


----------



## kindaichi83

i cut away the fruit trees on my island and realized it is not reset... 

can i get the trees back?


----------



## BellGreen

kindaichi83 said:


> i cut away the fruit trees on my island and realized it is not reset...
> 
> can i get the trees back?


Just go to the tours and get fruit yourself.


----------



## kindaichi83

For the perfect town status,

does the acre thing matters?

I have cut away most of the trees and rerrange them in rows (concentrated in few areas). Will I still get the perfect town?

does plants like bushes, coconut trees and bamboo counts toward the total number of plants?


----------



## radical6

i was playing with someone who dropped off something for me, and they asked me to sign their petition.
the thing is i didn't know how, and she didn't know how.
i was wondering do the players sign it?? or do villagers from another town??


----------



## Jinglefruit

nanami said:


> i was playing with someone who dropped off something for me, and they asked me to sign their petition.
> the thing is i didn't know how, and she didn't know how.
> i was wondering do the players sign it?? or do villagers from another town??



You get the villagers from someone elses town to sign the petitions.


----------



## kindaichi83

do we only get one kk song per week? (sat)


----------



## Robert Plant

I think yes.


----------



## mayortash

kindaichi83 said:


> do we only get one kk song per week? (sat)



Yes but you can listen to however many you want, you just won't get the boot for any except the first one.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Also, you get one song per player character, so you could get 4 if you really wanted to.


----------



## Puffy

And at T.i.Y. you can purchase K.K. songs. 

(//also, any easy ways to move villagers out of the town? (U.U*)


----------



## Farobi

Does TIY sell more furniture than Super T&T?


----------



## sproutrabbit

if someone in my town is packed up and has been claimed by someone in another town, can i go claim someone else's villager on the same day?


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> Does TIY sell more furniture than Super T&T?



Yes



sproutrabbit said:


> if someone in my town is packed up and has been claimed by someone in another town, can i go claim someone else's villager on the same day?



It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Zura

Can someone come to your town and invite a villager in your campsite?

PS Bam is in my campsite!


----------



## BellGreen

I got Perfect Town status today! It sounds like a dumb question but I merely forgot.
How much days do you need to keep it like that? I'm still planting flowers everywhere just in case.


----------



## Jinglefruit

StormBlader said:


> Can someone come to your town and invite a villager in your campsite?
> 
> PS Bam is in my campsite!



Pretty sure you can't. Though I've never tried.



BellBringerGreen said:


> I got Perfect Town status today! It sounds like a dumb question but I merely forgot.
> How much days do you need to keep it like that? I'm still planting flowers everywhere just in case.



You get the golden can on day 15.


----------



## Superpenguin

StormBlader said:


> Can someone come to your town and invite a villager in your campsite?
> 
> PS Bam is in my campsite!



No



BellBringerGreen said:


> I got Perfect Town status today! It sounds like a dumb question but I merely forgot.
> How much days do you need to keep it like that? I'm still planting flowers everywhere just in case.



15 for Golden Watering Can.


----------



## MKInfinite

Sorry if this has been asked before, I tried searching for it but couldn't find an asnwer...
How many days does it take for a camper to move into town after they decided to, well, move to your town?


----------



## D i a

MK, after they've agreed to move in, the next day they should be gone. The day after that, an area will be roped off for them, and the day after that, they will move in. So 3 days after they agree to move in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do you get multiple of a villager picture? I've gotten villagers pictures before, but I've never gotten 2 or 3 of the same picture before...


----------



## JessiHearts

How do you create paths do you use QR codes or design your own and how do you set them?


----------



## Mint

JessiHearts said:


> How do you create paths do you use QR codes or design your own and how do you set them?



You can either use QR codes or make your own.
Once you have your path in your pockets, select it and there will be an option to place it on the ground.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

JessiHearts said:


> How do you create paths do you use QR codes or design your own and how do you set them?



Some people design them themselves with their artistic ability, others use QR codes for designs that others have made. There are some sites that host a whole bunch of QR codes for paths. You're guaranteed to find some amazing stuff if you do a search either on here or google (or whichever search engine you prefer).


----------



## Keely

So, I had a perfect town rating for 8 days straight. Today, I check it as usual- And it's "So-so (Average)". I'm SO confused how this happened. I don't chop trees, and I plant flowers every day. I have no weeds, nothing on the ground, and a ton of town projects. All that's changed since yesterday is a New villager moving in (No trees/flowers were affected) and a new town project was finished. Any ideas?


----------



## Lin

My friend asks: 

"anyone know if AC items will be cataloged if i dont have upgraded store yet?
[9:56:33 PM] Fernuda: like if i am holding furniture, then get rid of it before upgrade
[9:56:43 PM] Fernuda: will it still be catalogued from me having it at one time?"


----------



## Farobi

Keely said:


> So, I had a perfect town rating for 8 days straight. Today, I check it as usual- And it's "So-so (Average)". I'm SO confused how this happened. I don't chop trees, and I plant flowers every day. I have no weeds, nothing on the ground, and a ton of town projects. All that's changed since yesterday is a New villager moving in (No trees/flowers were affected) and a new town project was finished. Any ideas?



Maybe that town project hindered the town's 'quaint & natural' feeling? There are some PWPs that decrease your chances of achieving the perfect town status.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok now i have a question.

1) Does every combination on flowers of the same type produce hybrids? Is there a reliable guide?

2) how many times do you have to streetpass to get a balloon?


----------



## Ruesen

Farobi said:


> Ok now i have a question.
> 
> 1) Does every combination on flowers of the same type produce hybrids? Is there a reliable guide?
> 
> 2) how many times do you have to streetpass to get a balloon?



1) So far, I found Thonky's to only be partially right. I'm now trying bidoof crossing's on tumblr (http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/51137777970/animal-crossing-new-leaf-hybrids) with hopefully some favorable results.

2) I got my first one from my friend after SP-ing her twice. First is like an intro, second and on is gift city in my experience.



Keely said:


> So, I had a perfect town rating for 8 days straight. Today, I check it as usual- And it's "So-so (Average)". I'm SO confused how this happened. I don't chop trees, and I plant flowers every day. I have no weeds, nothing on the ground, and a ton of town projects. All that's changed since yesterday is a New villager moving in (No trees/flowers were affected) and a new town project was finished. Any ideas?



Same thing happened to me today, but my change was because a villager moved out. Houses count towards your PWP total. As for a cure so you don't lose your status? I'm attempting to make a new character and hope that the tent will count as a PWP. :X

My question:

*So every wearable things has a style (Basic, Cute, Rock N Roll, etc). I wanted to know what do flowers and four leaf clover count as when you wear them? I want to prepare for when Gracie comes to my town (JUST got TIY). *


----------



## Farobi

ok thanks! ive got more though, lol.

1) any good wallpaper for a supermarket-esque themed room?

2) for example, if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, will the last 2 (since the mailbox holds only 8 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail? 

3) how often will pete deliver mail?


:>


----------



## BellGreen

I hope perfect town status doesn't change tomorrow. Zell moves out tomorrow and my flower clock is being built too.
If anyone knows, would this affect my perfect town? I really want the golden can considering I like watering my hybrid garden (I barely get hybrids with beautiful town ordinance.) I have like 12 projects including the flower clock. I plan on building the hot spring so Zell doesn't affect the score.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Farobi said:


> Ok now i have a question.
> 
> 1) Does every combination on flowers of the same type produce hybrids? Is there a reliable guide?
> 
> 2) how many times do you have to streetpass to get a balloon?
> 
> 3) any good wallpaper for a supermarket-esque themed room?
> 
> 4) for example, if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, will the last 2 (since the mailbox holds only 8 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail?
> 
> 5) how often will pete deliver mail?



1) There doesn't seem to be any reliable guides, but yes 2 of the same flower can produce a third. A use both thonky and Bidoofs to get a rough idea of everything, but understand there is a whole bunch on crazy that can happen. - For example OrangexPurple roses can give you red/yellow/white/pink/purple or orange roses! <- this is from my own experimenting with a whole section of latticed orange and purples, by my house, which I checked before villagers got to it each morning. 
And I have yet to garner any red hybrids that have bred the really rare purple pansies/blue roses. <_<

2) 2nd SP is a normal balloon, I believe 3/4th is a bunny balloon and 7(ish)th is a heart balloon. Can't remember exactly, but I've seen it somewhere before. Items order is pre-determined up to the 10th SP and then you just get random SP items. (in my experience turns out to be a whole load of ice-creams)

3) Nuetral wall if you want a realistic supermarket ~ it is entirely white with a skirting board. Depends on how you want your shop. 

4) Yes, mail overflows into the next batch that day / the next day. Though I believe sending multiple letters to the same villager in 1 day will only get 1 (rarely 2) responses.

5) Pete delivers at 9am and 5pm every day.




Lin said:


> My friend asks:
> 
> "anyone know if AC items will be cataloged if i dont have upgraded store yet?
> [9:56:33 PM] Fernuda: like if i am holding furniture, then get rid of it before upgrade
> [9:56:43 PM] Fernuda: will it still be catalogued from me having it at one time?"



Yes it will. I catalogued most Japanese DLC on my second day of having the game, and all of it appeared in my catalogue when I unlocked it.


----------



## Lin

Jinglefruit said:


> 1) There doesn't seem to be any reliable guides. A use both thonky and Bidoofs to get a rough idea of everything, but understand there is a whole bunch on crazy that can happen. - For example OrangexPurple roses can give you red/yellow/white/pink/purple or orange roses! <- this is from my own experimenting with a whole section of latticed orange and purples, by my house, which I checked before villagers got to it each morning.
> And I have yet to garner any red hybrids that have bred the really rare purple pansies/blue roses. <_<
> 
> 2) 2nd SP is a normal balloon, I believe 3/4th is a bunny balloon and 7(ish)th is a heart balloon. Can't remember exactly, but I've seen it somewhere before. Items order is pre-determined up to the 10th SP and then you just get random SP items. (in my experience turns out to be a whole load of ice-creams)
> 
> 3) Nuetral wall if you want a realistic supermarket ~ it is entirely white with a skirting board. Depends on how you want your shop.
> 
> 4) Yes, mail overflows into the next batch that day / the next day. Though I believe sending multiple letters to the same villager in 1 day will only get 1 (rarely 2) responses.
> 
> 5) Pete delivers at 9am and 5pm every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will. I catalogued most Japanese DLC on my second day of having the game, and all of it appeared in my catalogue when I unlocked it.



Thanks~ :3


----------



## Jinglefruit

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope perfect town status doesn't change tomorrow. Zell moves out tomorrow and my flower clock is being built too.
> If anyone knows, would this affect my perfect town? I really want the golden can considering I like watering my hybrid garden (I barely get hybrids with beautiful town ordinance.) I have like 12 projects including the flower clock. I plan on building the hot spring so Zell doesn't affect the score.



It shouldn't do so, you have a couple spare projects anyway so you should be safe. But the game does like to randomly punish people. 

However, any town with Zell is inherently perfect, your citizens might still be happy after he goes, but to me, without him it will be imperfect. xP


----------



## Farobi

dont want these questions to get lost, soooo...


> 1) any good wallpaper for a supermarket-esque themed room?
> 
> 2) for example, if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, will the last 2 (since the mailbox holds only 8 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail?
> 
> 3) how often will pete deliver mail?
> 
> 4) what items should you give villagers via mail to increase your chances of getting their picture / goodies?



:>


----------



## poliwag0

I have some questions:
1) What is the most efficient way to get a villager to move out?
2) Where do you get giant clam shells? Are they on the beach with the rest of the shells?
3) What does the campsite look like?
4) How often to campers appear in the campsite?


----------



## Burumun

poliwag0 said:


> I have some questions:
> 1) What is the most efficient way to get a villager to move out?
> 2) Where do you get giant clam shells? Are they on the beach with the rest of the shells?
> 3) What does the campsite look like?
> 4) How often to campers appear in the campsite?



1) Some people say to ignore them, some say it's random.
2) Yep. They look like the normal pink shells, I think.
3)This is what it looks like when you have a camper and this is how it looks when you don't.
4) It's random, I think. I get campers pretty rarely, I've probably had less than 5 even though I've had the campsite for at least a month.


----------



## poliwag0

Thank you!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Farobi said:


> dont want these questions to get lost, soooo...
> 
> 
> :>



Your mail box can hold 10 letters. I'm not sure if villager mail will get lost if your mail box is full, but any items you've ordered will arrive to you next town Pete comes around. He delivers mail at 9 am and 5 pm.


----------



## Gera

If I got 2 blue roses, can I get more blue roses from them or only from the special red roses?


----------



## maarowak

Gera said:


> If I got 2 blue roses, can I get more blue roses from them or only from the special red roses?



blue rose x blue rose = blue rose !!!!

have fun making huge hybrid gardens with them :~


----------



## Dragoness

Kind of scared to ask this here, but I'll take the risk.

One of my games is purely TTing, but I'm almost finished with my dream town on it so I'd like to make paths/make it look pretty.
If I TT all the way back to the actual date (July whatever it'll be) will I lose my villagers or anything? 
I don't mean TTing back days at a time also, I mean just jumping right back to the current date.

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Plant

Dragoness said:


> Kind of scared to ask this here, but I'll take the risk.
> 
> One of my games is purely TTing, but I'm almost finished with my dream town on it so I'd like to make paths/make it look pretty.
> If I TT all the way back to the actual date (July whatever it'll be) will I lose my villagers or anything?
> I don't mean TTing back days at a time also, I mean just jumping right back to the current date.
> 
> Thanks!



If you jump back to the date, some villagers might ask you they want to move, and some of them could move.


----------



## Dragoness

Robert Plant said:


> If you jump back to the date, some villagers might ask you they want to move, and some of them could move.


Oh okay, I guess I'll go back one day at a time and prevent people. Thanks!


----------



## Gera

Can I plant a bush directly next to a tree, rock, PWP?


----------



## Farobi

1) any good wallpaper for a supermarket-esque themed room?

2) if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, as well as 5 items from the catalogue, will the last 5 letters (since the mailbox holds only 10 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail? 

3) what items should you give villagers via mail to increase your chances of getting their picture / goodies?


----------



## poliwag0

If I send someone say, a dresser, will the replace their current dresser with it and give the old dresser to me when I do something for them? Or will they just replace a random piece of furniture?


----------



## ACking

I was wondering why after talking to my villagers so many times they say they need time to "think" and walk around with thought bubbles. Anyone have a specific reason why?


----------



## Jedo

I had 9 villagers, a 10th moved in from a friend's town. One of my villagers is now moving out so I will have 9, after they move out will a new plot show up, or will nothing happen until I invite someone from my campsite or from a friend's town.


----------



## Sheepish

ACking said:


> I was wondering why after talking to my villagers so many times they say they need time to "think" and walk around with thought bubbles. Anyone have a specific reason why?



If I'm not mistaken, this happens when you talk to a villager too much.



Jedo said:


> I had 9 villagers, a 10th moved in from a friend's town. One of my villagers is now moving out so I will have 9, after they move out will a new plot show up, or will nothing happen until I invite someone from my campsite or from a friend's town.



The 10th can only come from your campsite/someone else's village.


----------



## ACking

Sheepish said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this happens when you talk to a villager too much.



Thanks I was wondering


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gera said:


> Can I plant a bush directly next to a tree, rock, PWP?



Yes, probably no, no.
Not sure on the rock part. My bushes naturally developed gaps 2 spaces away from both my rocks and I'm not sure if the reason I can't patch the gaps below my line is because of the gap refusing to fill in or because of the rock, or both.



Farobi said:


> 2) if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, as well as 5 items from the catalogue, will the last 5 letters (since the mailbox holds only 10 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail?
> 
> 3) what items should you give villagers via mail to increase your chances of getting their picture / goodies?



Yes the letters will just turn up with the next mail slot. ~ I have managed to end up getting mail 2 days late because of limited mailbox size, it will always reach you. Only exception is when you have multiple letters sent to a single villager in 1 day (/within 1 mailslot?).

Some people say any items, but based on different items leading to different things in previous games I'm going to say furniture/wallpaper/carpets are probably better than other items. And if you know your villager's preferences anyway, it can't hurt to try and send them things they like.



poliwag0 said:


> If I send someone say, a dresser, will the replace their current dresser with it and give the old dresser to me when I do something for them? Or will they just replace a random piece of furniture?



They do not always replace items with what you have sent them. And they replace items of simillar size / type (2x2, 2x1, 1x1, tabletop items and wall items). ie. 2x1 spaces all count the same, so they may replace their sofa with a dresser.


----------



## poliwag0

Okay thanks.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does everything Cyrus makes contribute to the remake badges? Including making new things like fossil models, golden furniture, and the music boxes?


----------



## Robert Plant

I don't know. He makes things cooler, but I don't really know if it counts for badges.


----------



## Farobi

1) any good wallpaper for a supermarket-esque themed room?

2) if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, as well as 5 items from the catalogue, will the last 5 letters (since the mailbox holds only 10 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail? 

3) what items should you give villagers via mail to increase your chances of getting their picture / goodies?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Farobi said:


> 1) any good wallpaper for a supermarket-esque themed room?
> 
> 2) if you sent 10 letters to villagers in one go, as well as 5 items from the catalogue, will the last 5 letters (since the mailbox holds only 10 iirc) appear in the next batch of mail?
> 
> 3) what items should you give villagers via mail to increase your chances of getting their picture / goodies?



1) Maybe neutral wall? It's all white. 
2) Yes, you'll get them next mail delivery. 
3) No idea. I wish I knew.


----------



## sourburst

I laid down a path in my town about a week ago. I put it around my town square and since I haven't seen one hut there. No genie or Redd. Does that patch need to be open without a path laid down for me to see a hut there?


----------



## Campy

sourburst said:


> I laid down a path in my town about a week ago. I put it around my town square and since I haven't seen one hut there. No genie or Redd. Does that patch need to be open without a path laid down for me to see a hut there?


No, I'm pretty sure they just destroy your path to place their tent.


----------



## Farron

Does anyone know if it's possible to copy and paste the text in letters?

I know you can select the text, but I don't see anything that allows me to copy it.


----------



## Gera

If I plant flowers in the beach I can get hybrids the same way if I plant them in the grass?


----------



## Farron

Gera said:


> If I plant flowers in the beach I can get hybrids the same way if I plant them in the grass?



Yes. I have some hybrids planted on my beach and they've produced more hybrids :)


----------



## Robert Plant

Farron said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to copy and paste the text in letters?
> 
> I know you can select the text, but I don't see anything that allows me to copy it.


lolwat?

You can't copypaste the text, just select a row and erase it.

DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Farron

Robert Plant said:


> lolwat?
> 
> You can't copypaste the text, just select a row and erase it.
> 
> DOUBLE POST.



Uh, was there something funny about my question? Unless I'm mistaken, I could have sworn in past AC games you could copy and paste, so I didn't think it was weird to wonder if you could in New Leaf as well.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Farron said:


> Uh, was there something funny about my question? Unless I'm mistaken, I could have sworn in past AC games you could copy and paste, so I didn't think it was weird to wonder if you could in New Leaf as well.
> 
> But thanks anyway.



Yeah, you used to be able to. I spent a while myself trying to figure out how to C&P too. Would make it easier if you could type something copy it and change room and paste it back when on wi-fi, instead of waiting until you know your friend has exited loading. Or to send the same message to a couple best friends only.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

sourburst said:


> I laid down a path in my town about a week ago. I put it around my town square and since I haven't seen one hut there. No genie or Redd. Does that patch need to be open without a path laid down for me to see a hut there?





Campy said:


> No, I'm pretty sure they just destroy your path to place their tent.



This is exactly what happens, much to my dismay.


----------



## sourburst

I accidentally just blocked someone and have no idea how to unblock them? Anyone know?


----------



## Ozzie

Is it possible to give mannequins to another character?
i can't attach it to a letter and can't put it on the ground so i have no idea what i should do^^


----------



## Robert Plant

Ozzie said:


> Is it possible to give mannequins to another character?
> i can't attach it to a letter and can't put it on the ground so i have no idea what i should do^^


I don't think you can give them to another character so IMPOSIBRUUU


----------



## jPottie

How many spaces from the river does your house have to be in order to be able to build a bridge? Is 4 okay? Please respond ASAP, I'm trying to place my house & can't find the answer D:


----------



## Jinglefruit

jPottie said:


> How many spaces from the river does your house have to be in order to be able to build a bridge? Is 4 okay? Please respond ASAP, I'm trying to place my house & can't find the answer D:



Well 3 is definitely not okay. Even though villagers can move closer than that to both the bridge and your front door. ~ had this in my town. I don't think anyone knows, to be honest it seems some segments of river are fussier than others. - atleast I had this with projects so far.
Sorry that I'm probably too late.


----------



## poliwag0

I'm going on vacation for 9 days sometime. Will all my villagers be gone?


----------



## Lucsy

poliwag0 said:


> I'm going on vacation for 9 days sometime. Will all my villagers be gone?


Not all, but its possible that one or two might decide to move out. 
If possible try to talk to all of your villagers at least once a day or once every other day.


----------



## Fabs123

Im trying to get a confirmation on this:

when a villager moves out you need to cycle 16 villagers in order to get them back from another town-camp-move in etc... BUT Ive read the rumor that if it is YOUR villager that moves into someone else?s town, you can get them back right away; any confirmation on this?


----------



## Robert Plant

The rumors are false. You need to cycle 16 villagers to get that villager back from another town, campsite, move...


----------



## Fabs123

Robert Plant said:


> The rumors are false. You need to cycle 16 villagers to get that villager back from another town, campsite, move...



well its not from another town or campsite... its YOUR own villager that moved into another town... what happens then?

Add: Ill put it like this, Beau accidentally packed his things so a friend of mine asked him to move into his town so when beau wants to move again I can get him back; can I get THIS specifically Beau who was in my town and is now at my friend?s town without the 16 cicle thing?


----------



## Mantis

What's the point of Club lol? I go during the day and get the actions, but what's the point of going when it's open?


----------



## Robert Plant

Mantis said:


> What's the point of Club lol? I go during the day and get the actions, but what's the point of going when it's open?



When it's open at night you can dance.

At day you can learn actions.


----------



## StarryACNL

What does it mean to save a design?


----------



## Swiftstream

After your 10th villager moves, would you get another random villager, or would you have to ask a villager to move in from the campsite?


----------



## Robert Plant

StarryACNL said:


> What does it mean to save a design?


Making a custom design in Able Sisters.

Swiftstream: You have to tell someone to move from the campsite.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Mantis said:


> What's the point of Club lol? I go during the day and get the actions, but what's the point of going when it's open?



On Saturday nights after 8:00, KK Slider will give you a recording of one of his songs. You can play the songs if you have any stereo furniture in your house.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

StarryACNL said:


> What does it mean to save a design?



You can store designs you don't currently need by talking to Mable (? the clerk in the clothing part of the store). That way you can use your portable design slots for other things and go get the saved design later when you need it.


----------



## Lawlipops

If a villager is moving from someone's town and is packed up and ready to go, can multiple people come and talk to the villager and try to get them to move to their town or does it only work for the first person to ask?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Lawlipops said:


> If a villager is moving from someone's town and is packed up and ready to go, can multiple people come and talk to the villager and try to get them to move to their town or does it only work for the first person to ask?



As soon as someone asks the villager to move to his or her town and the villager agrees, the villager's house will remain for the rest of the day (until 6 am the next morning), but nobody will be able to enter the house. The sign posted will say so-and-so-villager has moved. Even the town mayor will not be able to enter the house once the villager agrees to move to someone else's town.


----------



## Isabella

how much are silver slingshots worth?


----------



## Superpenguin

Isabella said:


> how much are silver slingshots worth?



125 bells.


----------



## Isabella

Superpenguin said:


> 125 bells.



well, I mean in terms of rarity like reselling on forums


----------



## BellGreen

Isabella said:


> well, I mean in terms of rarity like reselling on forums



I don't think it's that rare. I think 1500 would be a good price though?


----------



## LanceS

So my "mom" sent me a letter and gave me a perfect pear with it, when I planted it, the tree turned out to be an orange tree?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LanceS said:


> So my "mom" sent me a letter and gave me a perfect pear with it, when I planted it, the tree turned out to be an orange tree?



Even I can't answer that.


----------



## Superpenguin

LanceS said:


> So my "mom" sent me a letter and gave me a perfect pear with it, when I planted it, the tree turned out to be an orange tree?



It was probably a perfect orange(they look like pears) and if your native fruit isn't oranges, then that's why it grew into a normal orange tree.


----------



## poliwag0

How often do campers appear?


----------



## Superpenguin

poliwag0 said:


> How often do campers appear?



Randomly.


----------



## Lin

Does anyone know if Bamboo counts towards the tree count for perfect town?


----------



## LanceS

Superpenguin said:


> It was probably a perfect orange(they look like pears) and if your native fruit isn't oranges, then that's why it grew into a normal orange tree.



oh, haha, that's probably it then! thanks for your help


----------



## taiy4ki

I was told that planting flower/trees in dirt patches it bad for the plant. is that true?


----------



## StiX

So for at least 2 or 3 days villagers haven't said anything about moving out or talking about rumors that a villager will move out... and I've been playing quite a lot, passing them and talking to them. 

Would it be possible for a villager to just move away without saying anything (or rumors)?

also, I do not time travel.


----------



## Jinglefruit

StiX said:


> So for at least 2 or 3 days villagers haven't said anything about moving out or talking about rumors that a villager will move out... and I've been playing quite a lot, passing them and talking to them.
> 
> Would it be possible for a villager to just move away without saying anything (or rumors)?
> 
> also, I do not time travel.



There will not always be a villager about to move. I've noticed I'll have 2/3 try in 4 days, and then no one for 4-6 days and then 2/3 will try in the next few. ~ I done a fair bit of experimenting with this TTing before deleting my old town and Ting from 12th June to present on my new Alt town.
If you load the game and none of the outdoor villagers immediately run up to you and mention moving, all outdoor villagers should be staying. Reload later and check different villagers. - This doesn't always happen once you've been told they are moving though, only for the first time finding out.


----------



## Ruesen

Ruesen said:


> So every wearable things has a style (Basic, Cute, Rock N Roll, etc). I wanted to know what do flowers and four leaf clover count as when you wear them? I want to prepare for when Gracie comes to my town (JUST got TIY).



Repeating my question


----------



## kindaichi83

Lin said:


> Does anyone know if Bamboo counts towards the tree count for perfect town?



it's funny that nobody ever answers this... i wanan know too!

what about hibicus?


----------



## radical6

I streetpassed with people, but they don't show up in my mii plaza? like i see people in my H.H showcase but i don't see them in my mii plaza.


----------



## Punchyleaf

nanami said:


> I streetpassed with people, but they don't show up in my mii plaza? like i see people in my H.H showcase but i don't see them in my mii plaza.


Spotpass is not streetpass.
From your location, you get spotpass homes sent by Nintendo specifically for ACNL.


----------



## Robert Plant

kindaichi83 said:


> it's funny that nobody ever answers this... i wanan know too!
> 
> what about hibicus?


Bamboo and hibiscus, they do count as trees, I think.

So they count for the perfect town.


----------



## kimmy27

I have 2 questions. 
-I've been working at the Roost and getting superb coffee beans (next to coffee related furniture). Ehm...what are they for? They don't appear as a leaf, so they aren't furniture...

-I never got a perfect fruit (well...I did...the first day I played, and I sold it because I didn't know what it was :'() but is it true that you can only get a perfect fruit from your native fruit? (mine is pear) or all the fruit (except island fruit)


----------



## Puuhi

Isabelle just told me that the villagers in my town would like to see more plants. What does she mean by plants? Trees, flowers or bushes? Or do all of these count as plants?


----------



## DJStarstryker

kimmy27 said:


> I have 2 questions.
> -I've been working at the Roost and getting superb coffee beans (next to coffee related furniture). Ehm...what are they for? They don't appear as a leaf, so they aren't furniture...
> 
> -I never got a perfect fruit (well...I did...the first day I played, and I sold it because I didn't know what it was :'() but is it true that you can only get a perfect fruit from your native fruit? (mine is pear) or all the fruit (except island fruit)



The coffee beans are pretty much just good for selling. I recommend putting them in the flea market space. You will get 2,000 bells by selling them normally to Re-Tail, but if your villager buys, you can get more than that. People here claim you can get 9,000 bells or more. I've never been able to convince my villagers to buy them for that much, but my villagers seem to be cheapskates compared to other people's. I can get them to buy for 8,000 pretty consistently though.

There are perfect versions for all fruits minus the island ones, but only the native ones to your town can grow in your town.


----------



## Orange

How long does it take for a new villager to move in? One of my villagers moved on Sunday (all his stuff was packed on Saturday) and I was actually expecting a reserved spot somewhere today.


----------



## Robert Plant

Orange said:


> How long does it take for a new villager to move in? One of my villagers moved on Sunday (all his stuff was packed on Saturday) and I was actually expecting a reserved spot somewhere today.



Two days.
One for reserve a spot and the other one to build their house.


----------



## Orange

Robert Plant said:


> Two days.
> One for reserve a spot and the other one to build their house.


But when is there going to be a spot reserved? Today is the third day in a row that my town has 8 villagers.


----------



## Miggi

That's random, unfortunately.


----------



## Orange

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Lawlipops

One of my favourite villagers ever (Carmen!) is in my campsite atm. She said if I play a game and win, she'll move to my town. I'm afraid of getting the question wrong. D:

Can I just say "no, I don't want to play"? If I do, can I keep talking to her and will she think about moving to my town again?


----------



## Robert Plant

Lawlipops said:


> One of my favourite villagers ever (Carmen!) is in my campsite atm. She said if I play a game and win, she'll move to my town. I'm afraid of getting the question wrong. D:
> 
> Can I just say "no, I don't want to play"? If I do, can I keep talking to her and will she think about moving to my town again?



If you say that you won't be able to play another game, I think.


----------



## Lin

Lawlipops said:


> One of my favourite villagers ever (Carmen!) is in my campsite atm. She said if I play a game and win, she'll move to my town. I'm afraid of getting the question wrong. D:
> 
> Can I just say "no, I don't want to play"? If I do, can I keep talking to her and will she think about moving to my town again?



Even if you lose, you can play with her again anyway. xD Don't worry so much, and if she wants something too important just refuse and try playing with her again.

I lost to Willow like...3 times.


----------



## Puuhi

Puuhi said:


> Isabelle just told me that the villagers in my town would like to see more plants. What does she mean by plants? Trees, flowers or bushes? Or do all of these count as plants?


Anyone?


----------



## Lawlipops

Lin said:


> Even if you lose, you can play with her again anyway. xD Don't worry so much, and if she wants something too important just refuse and try playing with her again.
> 
> I lost to Willow like...3 times.



Phew, thanks. xD

------
It was a game of charades, I won the first time! ;D

Carmen is moving to my townnnnn<3


----------



## Robert Plant

Puuhi said:


> Anyone?



Trees, bushes, flowers, even bamboo.


----------



## Puuhi

Thanks a lot!


----------



## poliwag0

Cyrus is sleeping again, why won't he wake up? D:


----------



## Justin

poliwag0 said:


> Cyrus is sleeping again, why won't he wake up? D:



Might you have your gate open? That will do it.


----------



## Swiftstream

If my 10th villager moves out, will I get another random villager to fill his spot? I'm looking for my dream villagers in my campsite so I don't want my town to be full again!

{Thanks in advance!}


----------



## Robert Plant

poliwag0 said:


> Cyrus is sleeping again, why won't he wake up? D:


Cyrus is a troll. He needs conditions to wake up.

1. You've sold 100K bells worth of items in Retail.
2. You have 50 pieces of furniture catalogued in Nookling Stores
3. You have 10 pieces of clothing catalogued in Able Sisters
4. You've been mayor for 7 days.

*Swiftstream:* If your 10th villager moves, you can get one by Streetpass, campsite or visiting a friend's town. They won't move in randomly again.


----------



## poliwag0

Justin said:


> Might you have your gate open? That will do it.



 Oh yeah I did thanks


----------



## Littlemyuu

Tomorrow I will have a empty spot (9 villagers). Can I  start the game with a new character and check/reset for a camp/villager in the camp? I really want stitches!

thanks!


----------



## idiotcurl

Does anyone know if the other party will know if you remove them from your best friends list? There's someone who invites herself to my town every time I let one of my other friends in and she tends to do stuff like steal my flowers and perfect fruit. I was fine with it at first but its starting to become a little nerve wracking thinking of what she might be doing to my town.

[Edit] Ignore this now. She did something and I'm no longer concerned with hurting her feelings.


----------



## Tiramisu

Is it possible to get a villager from a town that you've street-passed/spot-passed (not sure which is the correct term to use)?


----------



## Lin

Tiramisu said:


> Is it possible to get a villager from a town that you've street-passed/spot-passed (not sure which is the correct term to use)?



Seems possible, lots of people reported it happening to them.


----------



## Tiramisu

Lin said:


> Seems possible, lots of people reported it happening to them.


Oh, really? I didn't know. I thought I was just being absent-minded, because Lucy moved in from a town that I've never even visited, but when I went to the HHA showcase, I saw the Mayor of the same town Lucy moved from.

Thanks for answering me. ^^


----------



## Cyote

Where do I find the "time-consuming method" of restricting new villagers in their choosing of lots? I saw it mentioned, and I want to check it out. Since my village is coming along nicely (imo) and I want new villagers, I don't want them to destroy my hard work. Is there a way to prevent that?


----------



## Lucsy

Cyote said:


> Where do I find the "time-consuming method" of restricting new villagers in their choosing of lots? I saw it mentioned, and I want to check it out. Since my village is coming along nicely (imo) and I want new villagers, I don't want them to destroy my hard work. Is there a way to prevent that?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...uot-where-houses-appear&highlight=controlling
I think that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Cyote

Thx!


----------



## radical6

for the fireworks show, (hoping someone who timetravels can answer this haha) when do your personal design fireworks shoot up? isabelle told me they already went off and i should wait but ive been looking at the sky for 10 minutes


----------



## kimmy27

a villager moved out about 1,5/2 weeks ago, so now I have 9 villagers. I don't like the campers I keep getting, so I never ask them to move in. I actually thought I would just get a random fenced plot if I would refuse campers, but this hasn't happened yet. Does this mean that your 10th villager will always be a camper? (which is cool btw! haha)


----------



## Farobi

kimmy27 said:


> a villager moved out about 1,5/2 weeks ago, so now I have 9 villagers. I don't like the campers I keep getting, so I never ask them to move in. I actually thought I would just get a random fenced plot if I would refuse campers, but this hasn't happened yet. Does this mean that your 10th villager will always be a camper? (which is cool btw! haha)



It can be. But you can also persuade villagers from people on the internet (hence the Villager Exchange Thread) to give you the 10th.
You can also get one from StreetPass I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heres my question.

Which do you think lowers the friendship of a villager, declining their request or failing to accomplish the request at the time period?


----------



## Robert Plant

Failing the request.


----------



## Burumun

I don't quite understand Face Cutout Standees. Can you build them and then create patterns for them that you can change whenever you want to?

Also, since I never said it, thanks to the person who answered my question waaaayy back on this board.


----------



## Farobi

*THE END HAS CAME TO MY TOWN.*

Agent S stopped wearing her Number 2 Shirt. :c

I can't express how saddened I am.

Is there any reliable way to force a villager to wear a shirt of the Mayor's choice?


----------



## kimmy27

Farobi said:


> *THE END HAS CAME TO MY TOWN.*
> 
> Agent S stopped wearing her Number 2 Shirt. :c
> 
> I can't express how saddened I am.
> 
> Is there any reliable way to force a villager to wear a shirt of the Mayor's choice?



you can go to town hall and say you have a problem with one of the villagers. Isabelle asks what to change, greeting, clothes etc. Choose clothes and try over and over again till he wears the shirt you want


----------



## Zura

Can two villagers in your town want to move at once? I found this new trick to lose villagers and i was going to try it but one of my neighbors already is moving. Will i still be able to get another to move?


----------



## Byngo

I heard that Jacobs ladders only spawn near cliffs. Is this true? If so, that would explain why I barely ever have any spawn... A path runs along my cliff-side. >_<


----------



## Lucsy

Lunatic said:


> I heard that Jacobs ladders only spawn near cliffs. Is this true? If so, that would explain why I barely ever have any spawn... A path runs along my cliff-side. >_<


You need to have a perfect town for the Jacob's Ladder to spawn and they spawn randomly. 
I was only able to get 4 during my 15 days of perfect town, and they all spawns at the edge.


----------



## Elaine

Are gracie furniture refurbishable? Particularly the one with the gracie pattern on it (those look great for a pattern of your own!)

Sorry if this wasn't the best place to ask but I figured it was better than making a new thread.


----------



## SliceAndDice

StormBlader said:


> Can two villagers in your town want to move at once? I found this new trick to lose villagers and i was going to try it but one of my neighbors already is moving. Will i still be able to get another to move?



I don?t think so, no. I have moved quite a few of my villagers and it was always just *one* at a time moving!


----------



## Byngo

Lucsy said:


> You need to have a perfect town for the Jacob's Ladder to spawn and they spawn randomly.
> I was only able to get 4 during my 15 days of perfect town, and they all spawns at the edge.



I forgot to mention that my town is perfect. I've only had 4 spawn of 40 days with a perfect rating, and probably because a lot of the cliff-side is taken up. ;x;


----------



## miniblin

Elaine said:


> Are gracie furniture refurbishable? Particularly the one with the gracie pattern on it (those look great for a pattern of your own!)
> 
> Sorry if this wasn't the best place to ask but I figured it was better than making a new thread.


None of the Gracie series (Princess, Gracie's, Sweets, Gorgeous) are refurbishable.


----------



## Lin

Hey uh... I go to people's towns a LOT so I was wondering... is there a way to prevent people's villagers who are moving out to move into your town? I'm not even sure how the process works, I ask because I got a villager from a town not long ago and it made me kind of sad. >.< Does it not happen if I delete the person after I visit them, or will they have a chance of moving into my town regardless?  Does it only happen if I visit a town when one of their villagers is packing? I'm really confused about the whole thing.


----------



## Cyote

Is there any way to give QR patterns to your second character, without them using the QR machine?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Cyote said:


> Is there any way to give QR patterns to your second character, without them using the QR machine?



NOPE! Unless its an original design made by your mayor, then you can just display it at Able's and have the other character take it
If its someone else's, then no :<


----------



## Corduroy

Cyote said:


> Is there any way to give QR patterns to your second character, without them using the QR machine?



No. The only way to transfer patterns at all, as far as I know, is to display them at the Able Sisters, and you can only display non-QR patterns.


----------



## poliwag0

Does anyone have a picture of the inside of Tangy's house? I really need one.


----------



## Campy

This is kind of urgent:

My brother's villager, Sterling, who moved out of his town a few days ago is now trying to move into my town. I keep doing the reset trick with a new character, and his house plot placement does change, but it's _always_ there. I think I've resetted around 15 times now.

Will his house plot show up no matter what? Or should I keep resetting and will I still have a chance of his house plot not showing up? I'd really like to play some AC today but I need to have this sorted out first.


----------



## Violit

Campy said:


> This is kind of urgent:
> 
> My brother's villager, Sterling, who moved out of his town a few days ago is now trying to move into my town. I keep doing the reset trick with a new character, and his house plot placement does change, but it's _always_ there. I think I've resetted aorund 15 times now.
> 
> Will his house plot show up no matter what? Or should I keep resetting and will I still have a chance of his house plot not showing up? I'd really like to play some AC today but I need to have this sorted out first.



If you've loaded in with your mayor for the first time today he'll be there in that same plot. If you loaded the game the first time today with a new character then I'm not sure why it's doing that.


----------



## Campy

Violit said:


> If you've loaded in with your mayor for the first time today he'll be there in that same plot. If you loaded the game the first time today with a new character then I'm not sure why it's doing that.


I loaded with a new character! So his house plot does keep changing places, but the problem is it's always somewhere. I don't think Sterling's all bad, I just want to keep that open spot reserved for Sydney.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Lin said:


> Hey uh... I go to people's towns a LOT so I was wondering... is there a way to prevent people's villagers who are moving out to move into your town? I'm not even sure how the process works, I ask because I got a villager from a town not long ago and it made me kind of sad. >.< Does it not happen if I delete the person after I visit them, or will they have a chance of moving into my town regardless?  Does it only happen if I visit a town when one of their villagers is packing? I'm really confused about the whole thing.



I don't think there's a way to prevent it. If there is, I hope someone speaks up. Last night I had a visitor come to invite a villager who was moving from my town. In order to have space for the villager she wanted, she had to time travel to get a villager to move. Once she had a villager move, she came and invited my villager to come live in her town. I ended up receiving the villager she just evicted in my town. I had never spoken to that villager before and I had never even been to the village.


----------



## Lin

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I don't think there's a way to prevent it. If there is, I hope someone speaks up. Last night I had a visitor come to invite a villager who was moving from my town. In order to have space for the villager she wanted, she had to time travel to get a villager to move. Once she had a villager move, she came and invited my villager to come live in her town. I ended up receiving the villager she just evicted in my town. I had never spoken to that villager before and I had never even been to the village.



Did you delete her friend card right after though? o-o Also yeah, I know you don't have to speak to the villager. Just wondering about other stuff.


----------



## alex

Does Gulliver repeat the countries he visits?


----------



## JellyBeans

alex said:


> Does Gulliver repeat the countries he visits?



I think once you've been through all countries, he might. It's random so I'm not sure, but it could.


----------



## Farobi

Is there a hybrid guide anywhere? I have trouble making Blue Roses and Orange Pansies whereas Pink Roses are plentiful :/


----------



## Corduroy

Farobi said:


> Is there a hybrid guide anywhere? I have trouble making Blue Roses and Orange Pansies whereas Pink Roses are plentiful :/



Here is a guide with pictures AND text of all hybrids available on ACNL.
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/51137777970/animal-crossing-new-leaf-hybrids

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also,
when people are visiting your town, can they erase patterns? {by pressing the Y button next to the pattern on the ground}
Hope that made sense XD


----------



## Ziggle5

I want to do a favour for each villager every day to get their picture, but I don't know what exactly counts as a favour.

Does the sound that comes after you've done something for them mean it was a favour?
If they ask you to sell them something, it doesn't have that noise, so is that not a favour?

I know it's a favour when they ask you to find/catch something for them, deliver something for them or find someone for them. I think playing hide and seek is also a favour.

When you deliver something, the noise comes after the conversation with the villager you delivered it to, so who did you do that favour for? The villager who asked you to deliver the thing, or the one you delivered it to?


----------



## Ruesen

Ruesen said:


> My question:
> 
> *So every wearable things has a style (Basic, Cute, Rock N Roll, etc). I wanted to know what do flowers and four leaf clover count as when you wear them? I want to prepare for when Gracie comes to my town (JUST got TIY). *



Another repeat. :X


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ruesen said:


> Another repeat. :X



I don't have a definitive answer for you, but I suspect that they might not have a theme? Hopefully there will be someone who can give a better answer.


----------



## Farobi

O_k, so my Agent S asked me about leaving, I was like "Ohh, hell naw!".

How long will it take for another villager to ask me about moving?


----------



## WeiMoote

While we're on the subject of moving...

Drago completely ruined my town layout by moving IN FRONT of a house, completely botching a path, AND wiping a bush and perfect fruit tree. (I was hoping to kill it on purpose.)

How can I move him out?


----------



## Violit

WeiMoote said:


> While we're on the subject of moving...
> 
> Drago completely ruined my town layout by moving IN FRONT of a house, completely botching a path, AND wiping a bush and perfect fruit tree. (I was hoping to kill it on purpose.)
> 
> How can I move him out?



Introduce yourself to him and ignore him completely. He should move out in 7 days provided you don't talk to him after you've introduced yourself.


----------



## Scribbler397

Farobi said:


> O_k, so my Agent S asked me about leaving, I was like "Ohh, hell naw!".
> 
> How long will it take for another villager to ask me about moving?



It is usually every couple of days.


----------



## sproutrabbit

Am I allowed to build things during Perfect town status? Will that break it?
Also, what's this about villagers not supposed to move away with Perfect town..?


----------



## radical6

sproutrabbit said:


> Am I allowed to build things during Perfect town status? Will that break it?
> Also, what's this about villagers not supposed to move away with Perfect town..?



you're still allowed to build things, as long as you have under 30 projects!
and villagers can still move even if you have a perfect town status.


my question:
is there like a list anywhere for clothes?? like if they're official of basic. i have no idea what to wear for gracie's fashion check u_u


----------



## Corduroy

nanami said:


> you're still allowed to build things, as long as you have under 30 projects!
> and villagers can still move even if you have a perfect town status.
> 
> 
> my question:
> is there like a list anywhere for clothes?? like if they're official of basic. i have no idea what to wear for gracie's fashion check u_u



Here's a really great one: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/

Since the list is really long and you might be looking for specific clothing pieces, press CTRL+F and you can search the page. C:


----------



## jPottie

Does anyone know if 4 spaces between a house & the river is enough room for a bridge? Fauna has her house placed right next to a cobblestone bridge, but I'm worried that if I demolish it to build a different bridge that I won't be able to do so because her house is too close. :x


----------



## Radeka

I recently completed the lovely series. However, the one item I don't have is the lovely phone. Do I need that phone to have the complete set? One source said that the phone seems to be a part of the series but in actuality, it's not. Can anyone verify that?


----------



## Superpenguin

jPottie said:


> Does anyone know if 4 spaces between a house & the river is enough room for a bridge? Fauna has her house placed right next to a cobblestone bridge, but I'm worried that if I demolish it to build a different bridge that I won't be able to do so because her house is too close. :x



Try placing a bridge in that area without destroying the original bridge. For whatever reason, bridges can actually be very close to each other.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

I'm out of storage space in my box. 

Can I not unload leaves (furniture in my pockets) in my house? Even on a table or something? I know I can wallpaper and flooring... 

What are my other options?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Zero7STARZ said:


> I'm out of storage space in my box.
> 
> Can I not unload leaves (furniture in my pockets) in my house? Even on a table or something? I know I can wallpaper and flooring...
> 
> What are my other options?



If you put them in your house, they will appear as the regular furniture. There's no way to make them just be leaves. 

If you have the second floor of the museum, you can get those rooms to put furniture in. You can make another character to store furniture for you. Each character has separate storage space, and of course they have their own house too. You can also just drop things on the ground in your town and they won't disappear or anything, but keep in mind that 1) it affects perfect town status and 2) if someone comes to visit your town, they can pick up the items and just take them.


----------



## scarletempress

How did they do that?


----------



## Corduroy

Zero7STARZ said:


> I'm out of storage space in my box.
> 
> Can I not unload leaves (furniture in my pockets) in my house? Even on a table or something? I know I can wallpaper and flooring...
> 
> What are my other options?



Other than DJStarstryker's suggestion, you can always attach furniture on to mail and save it at the post office. :3


----------



## neoxid500

Can someone please message me a list of the complete Golden Series? I've seen several conflicting lists :/


----------



## DJStarstryker

neoxid500 said:


> Can someone please message me a list of the complete Golden Series? I've seen several conflicting lists :/



http://moridb.com/items/sets/golden


----------



## Umaril

I have a question. I know that the diving trick is mainly used to get the villagers to give you more PWPs, but could this trick make it possible for them to 'ping' you with a request to move away? So, if I keep swimming then returning to them, is there a chance that they'll ask to move?


----------



## CharmingBerry

Can the campsite be occupied 2 days in a row by different villagers or is there a cool down between campsite villagers?


----------



## not-fun

CharmingBerry said:


> Can the campsite be occupied 2 days in a row by different villagers or is there a cool down between campsite villagers?



the campsite is only occupied once a week. but if you time travel forward and then back to the same date, it kinda splorks your data for the week and so you could potentially have the campsite occupied two days in a row, in that scenario.


----------



## Lisha

CharmingBerry said:


> Can the campsite be occupied 2 days in a row by different villagers or is there a cool down between campsite villagers?


I've had Poncho visit and then Moe visited the day after. So yeah, it's possible. :3

I do not time travel.


----------



## CharmingBerry

Lisha said:


> I've had Poncho visit and then Moe visited the day after. So yeah, it's possible. :3
> 
> I do not time travel.



Ok cool, I'll try that new character trick and see if I can get someone :3


----------



## poliwag0

Can you catch the little yellow birds


----------



## Corduroy

poliwag0 said:


> Can you catch the little yellow birds



no, unfortunately. ;c


----------



## poliwag0

Corduroy said:


> no, unfortunately. ;c



oh no I've wasted my whole life trying


----------



## Farobi

Can 2 of Redd's paintings be legit?


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> Can 2 of Redd's paintings be legit?



artworks* 

Yes.


----------



## Farobi

Superpenguin said:


> artworks*
> 
> Yes.



Thanks ^-^


----------



## Umaril

Can a villager randomly move in if I'm TTing backwards? One or two days at a time.


----------



## Eloise

Monique said she was moving on the 6th, 2 days later she said she was staying so I reset but she hasn't mentioned anything about moving since. Will she still be moving on the 6th?


----------



## Bonnie

Probably a silly question, but how do you get to 'overhear' your villager's conversations? I've walked up on them talking to each other, but I've never seen the conversation bubbles.


----------



## hijessicarose

Bonnie said:


> Probably a silly question, but how do you get to 'overhear' your villager's conversations? I've walked up on them talking to each other, but I've never seen the conversation bubbles.



Try to talk to one of them when they're in conversation. You'll see what they're saying.


----------



## Freya

Eloise said:


> Monique said she was moving on the 6th, 2 days later she said she was staying so I reset but she hasn't mentioned anything about moving since. Will she still be moving on the 6th?



No, she's most likely not moving now.


----------



## radical6

can moved out villagers still send you mail?? i only had phoebe move out (she moved out a few weeks ago) but she sent me mail about a time capsule


----------



## Jedo

I just recreated my town, I have a 6th villager moving in tomorrow ( boxes ). Will a new plot show up tomorrow or the day after?

Also, is it possible to get neighbors who've moved out of your town?


----------



## Sheepish

nanami said:


> can moved out villagers still send you mail?? i only had phoebe move out (she moved out a few weeks ago) but she sent me mail about a time capsule



Did you bury a time capsule for her? She's probably just telling you you can have whatever's in it.


----------



## Farobi

Is there a way to find out how many people visited your town via WiFi? (not dream suite)

- - - Post Merge - - -

2) where does Gracie appear in TIY?


----------



## kindaichi83

it happened twice already!

"I told my villager to get out and they want to stay instead"

I was so happy when Julian decided to move and when he asked for my opinions, I told him to go! But he said he wanted to be friends with me so he decided to stay!

ANGRY!

So am I supposed to ask them to stay instead?


----------



## Farobi

kindaichi83 said:


> it happened twice already!
> 
> "I told my villager to get out and they want to stay instead"
> 
> I was so happy when Julian decided to move and when he asked for my opinions, I told him to go! But he said he wanted to be friends with me so he decided to stay!
> 
> ANGRY!
> 
> So am I supposed to ask them to stay instead?



NO Don't! The game sets Julian to ask you about moving in that day, but it is random whether he chooses to move or not. So if you still can, I suggest that you *do not save* if he says he wants to stay, and save when he chooses to move.


----------



## kindaichi83

Farobi said:


> NO Don't! The game sets Julian to ask you about moving in that day, but it is random whether he chooses to move or not. So if you still can, I suggest that you *do not save* if he says he wants to stay, and save when he chooses to move.



the thing is I just caught a ton of bugs when he did that exclamation thingy and I told him to "take care", he said he was expecting me to ask him to stay!! Like real! I have constantly hit him and send him mail asking him to move! Then he said he better stay so that our 'friendship' can grow (better than he expect)

I was so angry!


----------



## Eloise

Monique said she was moving on the 6th, 2 days later she said she was staying so I reset but she hasn't mentioned anything about moving since. Will she still be moving on the 6th?

I already got an answer but I just want to make sure. D:


----------



## nammy

Farobi said:


> Is there a way to find out how many people visited your town via WiFi? (not dream suite)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 2) where does Gracie appear in TIY?



If you sit in front of the tree, it will say how many people have visited.

Gracie is the top floor of the final store, but you need to pass fashion checks to get her. I haven't done this yet, so that's all I can tell you.


----------



## kindaichi83

will the villagers ever wear the clothes/accessories you sent them?

im sick of their original clothing!


----------



## nammy

kindaichi83 said:


> will the villagers ever wear the clothes/accessories you sent them?
> 
> im sick of their original clothing!



As far as I know, they only wear shirts. Not socks/shoes/accessories.


----------



## Eloise

Monique said she was moving on the 6th, 2 days later she said she was staying so I reset but she hasn't mentioned anything about moving since. Will she still be moving on the 6th?

I already got an answer but I just want to make sure. D:


----------



## Farobi

1) what does the love tester do?

2) in which area does gracie appear in tiy?

3) how many people can fit in the friend list for the 3ds?


----------



## Tulip

Hey!  Do tans disappear if you time travel, even one day?  
I know you can only go up one shade per day; if I TTed to the next day, would I be able to tan faster?


----------



## Hunch

I just shared my town via the Dream Suite, and I am wondering if the firework show will show up in the dream, too (so that everyone can see my Filbert fireworks, ahaha).

Does anyone know whether or not it will?


----------



## Rlss

What is the sprinkler item for in New Leaf? I can't use it outside because when I drop it on the ground, it turns into a little leaf but when I take it out inside my house, it comes out as what it's supposed to me, a sprinkler... with water coming out of it and everything... So what's the deal? 

Also, I am trying to figure out how to water the flowers in my town... Which is why I bought the sprinkler in the first place.

Do I need a watering pot or whatever that's called? 

0.0 Help, please?


----------



## MKInfinite

@Rlss. The sprinkle is an item for your house [it's also an unorderable so keep it]
And yes, you need a watering can, which you can either buy from the garden shop or get from Isabelle


----------



## Farron

Eloise said:


> Monique said she was moving on the 6th, 2 days later she said she was staying so I reset but she hasn't mentioned anything about moving since. Will she still be moving on the 6th?
> 
> I already got an answer but I just want to make sure. D:



She should still move out on the 6th if you reset. I've had Barold run up to me and tell me he was moving, then change his mind. I reset and just ignored him after that. My villagers still talked about him moving, and sure enough he did eventually. My suggestion is to just talk to your other villagers. Usually they'll mention that another villager is moving, and then you can be sure. You should also avoid Monique if you can, she'll just mention moving in conversation and she might change her mind again


----------



## mayortash

Hunch said:


> I just shared my town via the Dream Suite, and I am wondering if the firework show will show up in the dream, too (so that everyone can see my Filbert fireworks, ahaha).
> 
> Does anyone know whether or not it will?



Am dreaming your town now but there's no fireworks. It's just a nice summer evening.


----------



## Hunch

mayortash said:


> Am dreaming your town now but there's no fireworks. It's just a nice summer evening.



Thanks for answering!

Shame, I thought it would be kind of neat to have. Oh well


----------



## Danielkang2

How do you get Shampoodle?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why won't Brewster give me a job?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Danielkang2 said:


> How do you get Shampoodle?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why won't Brewster give me a job?



You need to order 6 coffees before he will offer you a job.

And your shampoodle question was answered in the other thread


----------



## Umbre

1. Does the game require you to have one villager of each personality type, or is that just the most probable? I'm trying to put together a dream villager list and noticed that as it stands, three of the villagers I want would be smug (zero cranky) and three are normal (no uchi). Is this possible, or should I rearrange my list a bit?

2. After a villager moves, how many days after can I expect a move-in plot to show up? It's not usually the day right after, correct? Trying to reset for dream villagers.


----------



## Tulip

> 1. Does the game require you to have one villager of each personality type, or is that just the most probable? I'm trying to put together a dream villager list and noticed that as it stands, three of the villagers I want would be smug (zero cranky) and three are normal (no uchi). Is this possible, or should I rearrange my list a bit?


I think that's just the most probable.  I don't have any grumpy villagers in my town at all nor do I have any snooty.  I'm not sure if you'd be able to get three of one type.  I do have 2 of several types though!  If I were you I'd swap out one of the normal villagers.  Having a variety also lets you get different public works projects that can only be requested by certain types.



> 2. After a villager moves, how many days after can I expect a move-in plot to show up? It's not usually the day right after, correct? Trying to reset for dream villagers.


I think it depends on how many villagers you have in your town.  If you had 10 before and are now down to 9, I don't think you can get a 10th villager to move in unless you get one from another town or from the campsite.  If you're down to 8, it's possible for them to move in the next day but more likely for the 2nd or 3rd day after.


----------



## janedoe

How exactly does villager trading work? If you visit a friends town and talk to a villager alot does that guarantee they will move to your town?  I see many people on here talking about dream villagers and villager trading and I want to know how that works.


----------



## Sheepish

janedoe said:


> How exactly does villager trading work? If you visit a friends town and talk to a villager alot does that guarantee they will move to your town?  I see many people on here talking about dream villagers and villager trading and I want to know how that works.



When a villager is moving away, they'll give you a date. On that day, they remain in their house, but with their stuff all boxed up.

If the mayor of another town visits your town, and talks to the villager while their stuff is all packed up, the mayor can convince the leaving villager to move into their town.


----------



## Danielkang2

How do you put stuff in displaycases?

- - -  - - -

- - -  - - -


----------



## Lucsy

Danielkang2 said:


> How do you put stuff in displaycases?
> 
> - - -  - - -
> 
> - - -  - - -


which one?
Some you can put stuff in and some you can't.


----------



## BungoTheElf

For some reason Isabelle won't give me a bopper does anyone know why?


----------



## Danielkang2

Flat


----------



## Superpenguin

lynn105 said:


> For some reason Isabelle won't give me a bopper does anyone know why?



You either already got one today whether it was in your town or not, or your pockets were full the first time you talked to her. If your pockets are full the first time you talk to her, she will not end up giving you a bopper no matter how many times you ask.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Flat



I believe the flat display case is for wall items.


----------



## jPottie

Does the lovely phone actually effect luck, if you wear what it says?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Eloise said:


> Monique said she was moving on the 6th, 2 days later she said she was staying so I reset but she hasn't mentioned anything about moving since. Will she still be moving on the 6th?
> 
> I already got an answer but I just want to make sure. D:



If I understand your situation right, Monique said she was moving and you approved the move and she took yes for an answer. Then you spoke to her two days later and she brought up moving again. Again you approved, but she changed her mind. You didn't save and reset. Is that right? I think so long as you didn't save after she changed her mind, she's still set to move. Go talk to all the other villagers, if she's still set to move some of the other villagers will talk about Monique thinking about moving away. So far as I know, you should be okay so long as you didn't save when she changed her mind. However, I'm not positive. I don't know if villagers can actually change their mind without telling you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umbre said:


> 1. Does the game require you to have one villager of each personality type, or is that just the most probable? I'm trying to put together a dream villager list and noticed that as it stands, three of the villagers I want would be smug (zero cranky) and three are normal (no uchi). Is this possible, or should I rearrange my list a bit?
> 
> 2. After a villager moves, how many days after can I expect a move-in plot to show up? It's not usually the day right after, correct? Trying to reset for dream villagers.



The game doesn't require you to have one of each type of villager. If you invite moving villagers from other towns to come live in your town, you pretty much can have any specific villager you want--you just have to find that villager moving from someone else's village, which can be quite a challenge if you're looking for the same dream villagers everyone else is. However, if you're down to eight villagers in your town, the game will have someone randomly move in and the new villager will be a personality type not currently represented in your village. You'll find that even when resetting, any villager moving in that wasn't invited or coming to you via street-pass will be one specific type. For example, I was down to eight villagers and I was resetting for villager house plots. I got a different villager house plot on each reset, but every single one was for the Snooty personality type because I didn't currently have a Snooty villager. Once I chose a Snooty villager, the next time I went scouting for villager plots, I got options for only Jock villagers since I didn't have any Jocks at the moment.

Unless you invite only Smug and Normal villagers to occupy all spaces, the game will force other personality types on you.


----------



## mikesjay

I saw on the villager movement threads that the "16 villager" rule has been disproven. Is this true? Do 16 villagers need to move out before a past villager can move back in?


----------



## HighwayUnichord

Is there a way to know how many people have visited my town? I've seen some people post that they just need x visitors in order to change their train station, and I'd like to know my stats.


----------



## hijessicarose

HighwayUnichord said:


> Is there a way to know how many people have visited my town? I've seen some people post that they just need x visitors in order to change their train station, and I'd like to know my stats.



If you watch your town's history (sit under the event plaza tree) it'll tell you.


----------



## Rlss

Does anyone know what the sprinkler is for? 

Also, how do I get to the are past the market place?


----------



## Corduroy

Rlss said:


> Does anyone know what the sprinkler is for?



the sprinkler is simply a furniture item. there is really no reason its unreordable, as far as i know.


----------



## oath2order

Corduroy said:


> the sprinkler is simply a furniture item. there is really no reason its unreordable, as far as i know.



It was orderable in previous games. Odd.


----------



## Farobi

1) what does the love tester do?

2) in which area does gracie appear in tiy?

3) how many people can fit in the friend list for the 3ds?


----------



## Corduroy

Farobi said:


> 1) what does the love tester do?
> 
> 2) in which area does gracie appear in tiy?
> 
> 3) how many people can fit in the friend list for the 3ds?



i don't know how accurate my answers are, so can someone confirm if i am right or not?

1) nothing - it's just decoration. it's non reordable, i think, though.

2) i don't have an answer for this one :x

3) i think 100 ...?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Farobi said:


> 2) in which area does gracie appear in tiy?



For the fashion checks, you mean? She will appear in the town plaza, not in the T.I.Y.


----------



## oath2order

Farobi said:


> 1) what does the love tester do?
> 
> 2) in which area does gracie appear in tiy?
> 
> 3) how many people can fit in the friend list for the 3ds?



1) Decoration

2) Town Square. When the store upgrades, she'll be on the 3rd floor.

3) 100


----------



## Noodles

I had started a thread on this but no one really answered...

what actually qualifies as TRENDY furniture if you're in the TRENDY theme in HHA? I have the modern exterior so all is well there but Lyle doesn't seem too happy about my interior...


----------



## radical6

Noodles said:


> I had started a thread on this but no one really answered...
> 
> what actually qualifies as TRENDY furniture if you're in the TRENDY theme in HHA? I have the modern exterior so all is well there but Lyle doesn't seem too happy about my interior...


according to moridb, the astro set is trendy.


----------



## nammy

tsundere said:


> according to moridb, the astro set is trendy.



Well, time to start customizing my Astro set...


----------



## Violit

Silly question:
Can I invite a villager to move in if I have 10 villagers but one is moving out? Or am I out of luck?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Violit said:


> Silly question:
> Can I invite a villager to move in if I have 10 villagers but one is moving out? Or am I out of luck?



They have to be completely moved out to invite someone new in. House has to be gone.


----------



## Violit

DJStarstryker said:


> They have to be completely moved out to invite someone new in. House has to be gone.



Gotcha!

My next question would be if I TT someone out and go back to the current date what would happen? Would they still be there or gone the next day?


----------



## radical6

Violit said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> My next question would be if I TT someone out and go back to the current date what would happen? Would they still be there or gone the next day?


for me, i did that and they were still there. (if you're tting to their moving date)


----------



## Violit

tsundere said:


> for me, i did that and they were still there. (if you're tting to their moving date)



Aaah. ;w; I dislike TTing but I've been offered one of my dream villagers so I'm willing to tt to move someone out. I just don't want my clock to be ahead oTL


----------



## Toraneko

Is it possible to put cushions on sofas/chairs? I've seen screenshots of sofas with custom design cushions on them, just can't seem to find a way to put them there...


----------



## DJStarstryker

Toraneko said:


> Is it possible to put cushions on sofas/chairs? I've seen screenshots of sofas with custom design cushions on them, just can't seem to find a way to put them there...



Some sofas/chairs you can take to Cyrus and have them remade with a custom design. That's how people get those.


----------



## Tulip

Will I lose my tan if I TT back a day?


----------



## DJStarstryker

I have a "used firework" item. This isn't a sparkler or a roman candle that I used up. Those normally just disappear from your inventory completely. I just have had it this way. I might have bought it from Timmy/Tommy this way, but I can't remember. I don't know if it's useful for anything other than *maybe* display (unlike a regular firework, it doesn't look like a bag when you drop it). Is it just counted as trash?


----------



## akakaburito

hello! i was just wondering... i had Stinky in my town when i first started, but he moved out quite quickly. but recently, he's been showing up in my downtown! he talks to me like everything is normal, and goes into shops and looks around, just like he lives here. however, he has no house in my town and i never see him in the town. is this normal?


----------



## nammy

akakaburito said:


> hello! i was just wondering... i had Stinky in my town when i first started, but he moved out quite quickly. but recently, he's been showing up in my downtown! he talks to me like everything is normal, and goes into shops and looks around, just like he lives here. however, he has no house in my town and i never see him in the town. is this normal?



Apparently previous villagers like to hang out "back home" sometimes ;P


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

DJStarstryker said:


> I have a "used firework" item. This isn't a sparkler or a roman candle that I used up. Those normally just disappear from your inventory completely. I just have had it this way. I might have bought it from Timmy/Tommy this way, but I can't remember. I don't know if it's useful for anything other than *maybe* display (unlike a regular firework, it doesn't look like a bag when you drop it). Is it just counted as trash?



I'd be very surprised if it wasn't considered trash. It sounds like it's one of the fireworks items that aren't hand held. Because they stand on the ground when used, they also have a "used graphic". But it sounds odd that you don't remember using it. Could you have had a guest who set it off?


----------



## Farobi

Do the stuff you order from catalogue count towards the requirements you need to upgrade shops? (or in my case, Gracie's appearance)


----------



## Spontida

Farobi said:


> Do the stuff you order from catalogue count towards the requirements you need to upgrade shops? (or in my case, Gracie's appearance)



Yes it does!


----------



## Zanessa

Can resetting a lot increase the chances of a camper showing up in your town?


----------



## Farron

Maybe someone with two copies of the game can help me with this...

I own the physical copy of the game, and I was thinking about getting another physical copy so I could have two towns. What I'd like to know is how Spotpass/Streetpass works with two towns on the same 3DS. Is Spotpass data saved to the cartridge, or the 3DS itself? And can you only get one Spotpass per 3DS, so only one of my towns would get it?

I'm just curious if I can run two towns on the same 3DS and still get the Spotpass homes for each of them ^^;


----------



## faithiefaith

Is there any consequence to TTing backward about a week? I missed an event TTing a villager out and now I want to go back and play the event. but I don't want to lose any villagers because of it.


----------



## Corduroy

faithiefaith said:


> Is there any consequence to TTing backward about a week? I missed an event TTing a villager out and now I want to go back and play the event. but I don't want to lose any villagers because of it.



scroll to the bottom of this page for all the pro's and cons of TTing: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Time_Travel

you won't lose any villagers just by time traveling a week back, as far as i know, but i suggest talking to all the villagers you like before you TT. it would be even safer to time travel 3-4 days at a time, and between TTing, talking to the villagers you want to keep.


----------



## Toraneko

ZanessaGaily said:


> Can resetting a lot increase the chances of a camper showing up in your town?



You should probably read this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76658-TUTORIAL-How-to-get-your-dream-villagers-faster


----------



## Zura

So i have had two villager in my town move while i had the max 10 now i have 8 i am trying to do the reset trick but there keeps being no plot! if i keep resting will there be a plot? and if not how long does it take to get your 9th villager or is it completely random?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

StormBlader said:


> So i have had two villager in my town move while i had the max 10 now i have 8 i am trying to do the reset trick but there keeps being no plot! if i keep resting will there be a plot? and if not how long does it take to get your 9th villager or is it completely random?



Your 9th probably isn't moving in today. Try again tomorrow 
Oh, how long has it been since your last one moved out?


----------



## Zanessa

Toraneko said:


> You should probably read this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76658-TUTORIAL-How-to-get-your-dream-villagers-faster



Thank you!!


----------



## Wish

I have Lolly in my campsite and we played rock paper scissors
but I didn't really know what I was doing so I'm not sure if I won or lost omg will campers ask more than once to move in? I'm scared to TT and check


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Wish said:


> I have Lolly in my campsite and we played rock paper scissors
> but I didn't really know what I was doing so I'm not sure if I won or lost omg will campers ask more than once to move in? I'm scared to TT and check



I'd keep talking to her. She'll probably say something that suggests whether or not she's moving in.


----------



## Bouge

I have Katie in my town. Would anyone be willing to open their gate for a few minutes to let me pop in then right out?


----------



## alex

Bouge said:


> I have Katie in my town. Would anyone be willing to open their gate for a few minutes to let me pop in then right out?



If you still need to drop off Katie, I can open my gates.


----------



## Bouge

alex said:


> If you still need to drop off Katie, I can open my gates.


I would appreciate it it immensely


----------



## alex

Bouge said:


> I would appreciate it it immensely



I'll add you now! c:

edit ; gates open


----------



## Bouge

Thanks Alex!


----------



## alex

No problem.


----------



## Th3 Mayor

Can you have 6 male villagers and 4 female villagers or vice versa?


----------



## Superpenguin

Th3 Mayor said:


> Can you have 6 male villagers and 4 female villagers or vice versa?



Yes.


----------



## Noodles

tsundere said:


> according to moridb, the astro set is trendy.



Thanks! Any other sets considered trendy? How about Modern Wood, Alpine, Blue or Mermaid? Cuz these are the series I currently own. Or should I just change themes altogether?


----------



## esprit

Can I TT out a villager as an alt or does it have to be my mayor? If so, will Isabelle still announce it's moving day when I start the game as the alt?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Noodles said:


> Thanks! Any other sets considered trendy? How about Modern Wood, Alpine, Blue or Mermaid? Cuz these are the series I currently own. Or should I just change themes altogether?



Trendy furniture:
Astro
Classic
Gorgeous
Gracie
Harvest
Minimalist
Modern (not wood)
Polka-dot
Sleek
Stripe


----------



## NiftyPants

Hello! I currently have a digital copy of AC:NL on my 3DS. If I buy a physical copy as well, will I be able to have two different towns? Would they show up as different games in the main 3DS menu?
My husband is mayor of our current town, and I would like to have my own town.

Thank you!


----------



## Corduroy

NiftyPants said:


> Hello! I currently have a digital copy of AC:NL on my 3DS. If I buy a physical copy as well, will I be able to have two different towns? Would they show up as different games in the main 3DS menu?
> My husband is mayor of our current town, and I would like to have my own town.
> 
> Thank you!



yes, the towns will be different and both show up on the menu. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, can you only get the 10th villager from the campsite? or can you get it from someone else's town?


----------



## Noodles

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Trendy furniture:
> Astro
> Classic
> Gorgeous
> Gracie
> Harvest
> Minimalist
> Modern (not wood)
> Polka-dot
> Sleek
> Stripe



Thank you so much for this list! Very helpful!


----------



## radical6

Corduroy said:


> also, can you only get the 10th villager from the campsite? or can you get it from someone else's town?



you can get from both.

my question : so i timetraveled a lot to do a villager trade. i finally got lucky and hes packing right now, but im wondering if i timetravel back to the current date if he will be there? or will he be gone?? :<


----------



## Corduroy

tsundere said:


> you can get from both.
> 
> my question : so i timetraveled a lot to do a villager trade. i finally got lucky and hes packing right now, but im wondering if i timetravel back to the current date if he will be there? or will he be gone?? :<



yes, he will be there. whenever you save your game, the current state of your town will always be the same as the day you saved, not counting things like store stock or holidays.

hope that wasn't confusing ._.


----------



## Lurrdoc

tsundere said:


> you can get from both.
> 
> my question : so i timetraveled a lot to do a villager trade. i finally got lucky and hes packing right now, but im wondering if i timetravel back to the current date if he will be there? or will he be gone?? :<



I think I heard that it counts the days of said person moving as opposed to the actual date of their move. I can't remember where I read that, though, I think it was on these forums.


----------



## Farron

Farron said:


> Maybe someone with two copies of the game can help me with this...
> 
> I own the physical copy of the game, and I was thinking about getting another physical copy so I could have two towns. What I'd like to know is how Spotpass/Streetpass works with two towns on the same 3DS. Is Spotpass data saved to the cartridge, or the 3DS itself? And can you only get one Spotpass per 3DS, so only one of my towns would get it?
> 
> I'm just curious if I can run two towns on the same 3DS and still get the Spotpass homes for each of them ^^;



Just bumping up my question ;_;


----------



## kindaichi83

anyone knows where can i get the qr quotes for the original 8 designs that you start with (rose, bug, etc)? I forgotten to save them and would like them back...


----------



## radical6

kindaichi83 said:


> anyone knows where can i get the qr quotes for the original 8 designs that you start with (rose, bug, etc)? I forgotten to save them and would like them back...



make a new character!


----------



## Farobi

1) Is the DLC Turkey reordable?

2) I heard a rumour saying that the Shaved Ice Lamp will be delivered by the ingame Mom at the 8th of this month, is that confirmed?


----------



## superheroantics

Farobi said:


> 1) Is the DLC Turkey reordable?
> 
> 2) I heard a rumour saying that the Shaved Ice Lamp will be delivered by the ingame Mom at the 8th of this month, is that confirmed?


Neither the turkey nor the yule log is orderable. As for the shaved-ice lamp rumour, I don't know if it's confirmed or not.


----------



## StiX

My sister has the gracie grace check in her town, can I come over there to get a check for my store upgrade? (my store is at the same upgrade, I just haven't seen gracie yet..)


----------



## BCBoo

What time does Redd's tent close? I forgot to visit him yesterday and I was thinking of TTing back to 11 last night to pop in and grab a painting before going back to real time when I get on my 3DS later


----------



## Bubble Pop

Farobi said:


> 2) I heard a rumour saying that the Shaved Ice Lamp will be delivered by the ingame Mom at the 8th of this month, is that confirmed?



This is mistaken it's going to be the Shaved Ice _Maker_ that is given.


----------



## CharmingBerry

In order to upgrade to the dept store you have to pass Gracie's fashion check 4 times. Is this 4 times on the same character or 4 times split between your characters?


----------



## georgeshair

I accidentally told Rowan it was OK for him to leave and he says he's going on 10th. I don't wnat him to leave! If I keep talking to him will he change his mind? There are other villagers I'd rather lose instead!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Farron said:


> Just bumping up my question ;_;



Since no one has answered, I'll tell you what my intuition is. I would _think_ that both towns would get the spotpass houses. I see no reason why they shouldn't. They should be games on equal terms. But can you have two physical copies of the same game on the same console? I always hear about people having a physical copy and a digital copy. It could be solely because digital is cheaper, not sure.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

georgeshair said:


> I accidentally told Rowan it was OK for him to leave and he says he's going on 10th. I don't wnat him to leave! If I keep talking to him will he change his mind? There are other villagers I'd rather lose instead!



I think you can still convince him to stay, the villagers usually repeat it every day until they move and give you the option to tell them to stay. So technically you should be able to make him stay.


----------



## Summ3rain

Hi! Bit of a noob question if that's ok... 

How do I catalogue an item when visiting someone?  Do I just pick up, and drop item, or does the host have to save while item is in my possession?  What about cataloging from someone who is visiting my town?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Summ3rain said:


> Hi! Bit of a noob question if that's ok...
> 
> How do I catalogue an item when visiting someone?  Do I just pick up, and drop item, or does the host have to save while item is in my possession?  What about cataloging from someone who is visiting my town?  Thanks in advance!



Just pick it up and drop it  It will be saved the next time you save, which is when you leave, IIRC.


----------



## Summ3rain

Thank you! Sounds simple enough


----------



## zilke

Can a villager wear a Pro design, or is that just for the humans?


----------



## Lurrdoc

How does fertilizer work? I just buried it. :x

does that work?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

zilke said:


> Can a villager wear a Pro design, or is that just for the humans?



Yep, they can  When you display your designs at Able's, your villagers might decide to get it and wear it. But I don't think they will wear dresses, so if you want them to wear your stuff, make shirts. It doesn't appear to make a difference which sleeves you choose. I always make long sleeved shirts and they still wear it (with the sleeves ripped off, as per usual).


----------



## Superpenguin

Lurrdoc said:


> How does fertilizer work? I just buried it. :x
> 
> does that work?



It guarantees that the flowers around it will breed.


----------



## Freya

Is there ever a certain point in your game where villagers just become permanent? As in, never leave?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Adding another question in there: If I ask a villager of another town to move in (they aggree) and then go back to my town and TT, will that villager move in or will they just disappear?


----------



## BCBoo

Another question, will the deely boppers from the fireworks stay lit up indefinitely? Bit of a random question, but I love them and want to keep them on for the foreseeable future, but it wouldn't be as much fun if they're not lit.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Freya said:


> Is there ever a certain point in your game where villagers just become permanent? As in, never leave?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Adding another question in there: If I ask a villager of another town to move in (they aggree) and then go back to my town and TT, will that villager move in or will they just disappear?



No. Villagers don't become permanent. You can safely TT if you have asked a Villager from another town to move in, but I wouldn't TT too far!


----------



## barronn30

Are there a cedar tree limit allowed in your town?
I just planted a whole bunch of cedar trees (over stumps - to ensure they are not dead spots) and all of them died.


----------



## Superpenguin

barronn30 said:


> Are there a cedar tree limit allowed in your town?
> I just planted a whole bunch of cedar trees (over stumps - to ensure they are not dead spots) and all of them died.


Cedars can't be planted too far south.


----------



## barronn30

Superpenguin said:


> Cedars can't be planted too far south.



Ahh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## georgeshair

mon-chou-crossing said:


> I think you can still convince him to stay, the villagers usually repeat it every day until they move and give you the option to tell them to stay. So technically you should be able to make him stay.



Thank you. I will give it a try!


----------



## SliceAndDice

Can someone tell me why Luna keeps changing my Dream Adress? This is the third time now and it is getting super annoying! I don't update my Dream Town every day, but at least every 3 days.


----------



## BellGreen

SliceAndDice said:


> Can someone tell me why Luna keeps changing my Dream Adress? This is the third time now and it is getting super annoying! I don't update my Dream Town every day, but at least every 3 days.



Have you made really big adjustments to your town? It could be that.


----------



## Zanessa

If you have 10 villagers and one moves out, can you still choose your next villager? 
Lionel is moving out (giving him to someone) and I wanna know if I can still choose who comes in next even though he moved in automatically.


----------



## BellGreen

ZanessaGaily said:


> If you have 10 villagers and one moves out, can you still choose your next villager?
> Lionel is moving out (giving him to someone) and I wanna know if I can still choose who comes in next even though he moved in automatically.


You have to choose as soon as possible. The 10th villager can move in automatically from StreetPass, other town, etc..


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

ZanessaGaily said:


> If you have 10 villagers and one moves out, can you still choose your next villager?
> Lionel is moving out (giving him to someone) and I wanna know if I can still choose who comes in next even though he moved in automatically.



If you're really fussy about who moves in, I'd turn off street-pass and be very careful inviting guests in and visiting other villages. If you're visiting a village that has someone moving or just moved (without having been invited to a third party's village), or if you have someone visit your village that just had a villager move out (again, without having been given to another players village), there is a very good chance that "unwanted" villager will move to your town. It works the same way with street-pass. You could easily end up with uninvited villagers in your tenth spot.


----------



## Danni_Castelia

My friend made a pattern for me and when I go to her dream town I can't get it from Wendall. She's saved it to Mable, kept it in her inventory of patterns, but it doesn't work. Please help!


----------



## georgeshair

Yay! I Spoke to Rowan again and he's agreed to stay! Thanks to everyone who gave me advice.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Danni_Castelia said:


> My friend made a pattern for me and when I go to her dream town I can't get it from Wendall. She's saved it to Mable, kept it in her inventory of patterns, but it doesn't work. Please help!



Has she updated her town at the dream suite since making the pattern? Not that I really think that she wouldn't have, but it's the only problem I could think of.


----------



## Blues

I've heard conflicting accounts as to whether or not you can get K.K. Slider's picture. Can you or can you not?


----------



## Zanessa

QUICK:
My other character just got pinged by Lionel and he's telling him about the move. Which option will still get him to leave?


----------



## g u a v a

If you are moving in a villager from someone else's town, can they be your 10th villager? or will they not move in unless you have any empty spot?


----------



## Sheepish

Mayor Leaf said:


> If you are moving in a villager from someone else's town, can they be your 10th villager? or will they not move in unless you have any empty spot?



Yes, a villager from someone else's town can take your 10th spot if you tell them to move in.


----------



## kindaichi83

tsundere said:


> make a new character!



ooh... i tried that but i cannot save his designs to my own.. may i know how to transfer designs between characters in-game?

i do not want to wait until sable talk to me...

btw, anyone knows how to get back the original designs that your character starts with?


----------



## g u a v a

if I have a physical copy of AC and I want to make a second town, would I need to download a digital copy?


----------



## Freya

Mayor Leaf said:


> if I have a physical copy of AC and I want to make a second town, would I need to download a digital copy?



Yep, that would be your best option. But you wouldn't be able to communicate between the two (trade villagers and items and such). To do that, you'd need a second DS with either another physical copy or a digital copy on that second device.


----------



## BellGreen

Should I make a pattern dummy? I really want one but I want to delete it afterwards. I just reset because I saved over the wrong pattern and that's why I think I should make a dummy so I can store a couple of paths.


----------



## Corduroy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Should I make a pattern dummy? I really want one but I want to delete it afterwards. I just reset because I saved over the wrong pattern and that's why I think I should make a dummy so I can store a couple of paths.



Well, if you delete the character, then all those patterns would be gone..?


----------



## BellGreen

Corduroy said:


> Well, if you delete the character, then all those patterns would be gone..?



Exactly, I just made the dummy and I just want to delete it afterwards but I know the patterns will be gone...  So much drawbacks.


----------



## Corduroy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Exactly, I just made the dummy and I just want to delete it afterwards but I know the patterns will be gone...  So much drawbacks.



Hmm.. You might just have to cutdown on paths. Or, if you have an QR codes or designs being saved on your other character(s) that aren't paths, you need to erase them or something and keep it patterns only so you have more space.


----------



## BellGreen

Corduroy said:


> Hmm.. You might just have to cutdown on paths. Or, if you have an QR codes or designs being saved on your other character(s) that aren't paths, you need to erase them or something and keep it patterns only so you have more space.



Hmm, OK. I'll use up all the space that I can. Hopefully I can get my town pretty looking!


----------



## Corduroy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Hmm, OK. I'll use up all the space that I can. Hopefully I can get my town pretty looking!



goodluck~


----------



## in-a-pickle

If you have nine villagers, and you ask a tenth to move in, when will it's house plot appear? The day you ask, or the day after?


----------



## Corduroy

in-a-pickle said:


> If you have nine villagers, and you ask a tenth to move in, when will it's house plot appear? The day you ask, or the day after?



i believe the house plot arrives the day after, and the actual house is on the day after _that_.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Corduroy said:


> i believe the house plot arrives the day after, and the actual house is on the day after _that_.



Ahhh...Ok. I was worried that it hadn't worked when no plot had shown up XD Thanks!! Also, ten IS the max number of villagers, not nine right? Lol...I dunno how I forgot this.


----------



## JaBRay

Do the money rocks regenerate at midnight or the next morning? I just got this game yesterday, so I don't know how similar it is to the others.


----------



## Corduroy

JaBRay said:


> Do the money rocks regenerate at midnight or the next morning? I just got this game yesterday, so I don't know how similar it is to the others.



everything regenerates at 6:00am :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> Ahhh...Ok. I was worried that it hadn't worked when no plot had shown up XD Thanks!! Also, ten IS the max number of villagers, not nine right? Lol...I dunno how I forgot this.



yes, 10 is the max. the 10th villager can only be retrieved from the campsite or someone else's town, though.


----------



## Zanessa

JaBRay said:


> Do the money rocks regenerate at midnight or the next morning? I just got this game yesterday, so I don't know how similar it is to the others.



The day changes at 6AM. So, the next morning.


----------



## neoxid500

Does the night owl ordinance also move villager wake up/shop open times 3 hours ahead? Or just villager sleep/shop close times?


----------



## Zanessa

neoxid500 said:


> Does the night owl ordinance also move villager wake up/shop open times 3 hours ahead? Or just villager sleep/shop close times?



Closing hours change, I think that's it.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I think night owl/early bird also affect villagers' sleeping patterns. At least I've had mine make comments about staying up late while night owl was in effect. It would be sense if it was like this, because you're essentially telling the game what your preferred play times are.


----------



## Farobi

How many 'special characters' can be inside your town at a given amount of time?


----------



## Tobias

hello

i have perfect town a really long time and only 5 jacobs latters...
is there a way to get more of those?!!?


----------



## lorien

How do you go about quickly getting a villager to want to move out?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Farobi said:


> How many 'special characters' can be inside your town at a given amount of time?



It depends on who you're talking about. It's 1 for the most part, but Phineas (badge guy) can be in town even when other special characters are.



Tobias said:


> hello
> 
> i have perfect town a really long time and only 5 jacobs latters...
> is there a way to get more of those?!!?



No. You just have to wait to get more. 



lorien said:


> How do you go about quickly getting a villager to want to move out?



TTing is pretty much the only fast way to do it, but even then there's no guarantee that a particular one that you dislike will move. Otherwise you just have to wait.


----------



## Shonnie666

Quick question for those who are experts on moving villagers.

I had 8 villagers for a few days then I went to a players town and managed to get Lucky to move in.
I know that you can have up to 9 villagers randomly moving in and the 10th must be obtained from the Campsite, another players town.

My question is, because Lucky was obtained from someone elses town (bringing me up to 9) is there still a chance that another random villager may appear bringing me up to 10?

I don't want to have to create a new character if there is no chance that someone else will appear.

Thanks in advance

- - - Post Merge - - -

Think I better update my signature xD


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Tobias said:


> hello
> 
> i have perfect town a really long time and only 5 jacobs latters...
> is there a way to get more of those?!!?



What DJStarstryker said. But also, I've heard that they only grow by the cliff facing the ocean, so if you have a lot of those areas covered, that might be it.


----------



## TxAnt

Does anyone know what is needed for Cyrus to make the spa bathtub marble?


----------



## Superpenguin

TxAnt said:


> Does anyone know what is needed for Cyrus to make the spa bathtub marble?



The Spa Bathtub.


----------



## TxAnt

Superpenguin said:


> The Spa Bathtub.



So are you saying that I do not need anything additional (such as an ore)? Just take the bathtub and some bells to Cyrus?


----------



## link2398

that's exactly it, he'll give you options to change it in one of his menus.


----------



## TxAnt

link2398 said:


> that's exactly it, he'll give you options to change it in one of his menus.



Thank you very much


----------



## Violit

I have a neat idea for a themed room but I'd need to customise furniture with custom patterns. A _lot_ of custom patterns. Is there any furniture that won't become blank if I customise it?


----------



## Byngo

If I demolish a PWP, is that project added back to my last? Or would a villager have to request again?

 I'm not talking about projects where you can have as many as you want, I'm specifically talking about things like the stone tablet, hot spring, ect. where only 1 can be built.


----------



## BellGreen

Lunatic said:


> If I demolish a PWP, is that project added back to my last? Or would a villager have to request again?
> 
> I'm not talking about projects where you can have as many as you want, I'm specifically talking about things like the stone tablet, hot spring, ect. where only 1 can be built.



It would be added back, of course! All the patience you suffered through :0


----------



## Zanessa

Does TTing back 3-5 hours affect when the villager leaves?


----------



## Farobi

If a villager waves at you when you call him via Megaphone.

Is he considered a friend and will give your picture the day he moves?

Lucky is moving


----------



## Farobi

Also if youre pocket + bell pocket is filled to the brim, how much is that?


----------



## sourburst

You can buy picture frames in the museum 2nd floor and tall display cases. How do you change the picture inside them?

Some people have them in their houses in my showcase but, with their own designs?


----------



## Farobi

Farobi said:


> 1) If a villager waves at you when you call him via Megaphone.
> 
> Is he considered a friend and will give your picture the day he moves?
> 
> Lucky is moving
> 
> 2)Also if your pocket + bell pocket is filled to the brim, how much is that?



and...

3) how long does it take for a villager who is moving out from another town to be convinced to move to your town?


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> and...
> 
> 3) how long does it take for a villager who is moving out from another town to be convinced to move to your town?




1,683,999 bells.


----------



## Toraneko

sourburst said:


> You can buy picture frames in the museum 2nd floor and tall display cases. How do you change the picture inside them?
> 
> Some people have them in their houses in my showcase but, with their own designs?



You bring them to Cyrus and put in a custom design.


----------



## sourburst

Toraneko said:


> You bring them to Cyrus and put in a custom design.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Farobi

If I tt back an hour, will that affect moving villagers?


----------



## Superpenguin

Farobi said:


> If I tt back an hour, will that affect moving villagers?



Unless by doing so you are going back a day, no.


----------



## sourburst

So, I keep planting those Christmas type/shaped tree's. (Excuse my explanation I don't know what they're called.) However, they NEVER grow every time they die. I put them in a space with 1 gap on all sides and water it when I plant it but they refuse to grow?

I've tried different areas of my town for around 4 weeks now, but they seriously will not grow.

Anyone help me here?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

sourburst said:


> So, I keep planting those Christmas type/shaped tree's. (Excuse my explanation I don't know what they're called.) However, they NEVER grow every time they die. I put them in a space with 1 gap on all sides and water it when I plant it but they refuse to grow?
> 
> I've tried different areas of my town for around 4 weeks now, but they seriously will not grow.
> 
> Anyone help me here?



Are you planting them far enough north? The cedar trees are like palm trees, in the sense that they can only grow in specific places. I'm not sure how far north they have to be planted, but I suspect that it's from the middle and up? Possibly even further north.


----------



## kindaichi83

how do i change the faceboard design?

anyone good website to download  them?


----------



## sourburst

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Are you planting them far enough north? The cedar trees are like palm trees, in the sense that they can only grow in specific places. I'm not sure how far north they have to be planted, but I suspect that it's from the middle and up? Possibly even further north.



Really? Because out of planting around 24, 3 survived. One up top, one just above the middle and one down the bottom of my town somewhere. I don't think this is the problem. :/


----------



## Sheepish

So I was talking to Ken, and he told me that Pierce was thinking of leaving. However, when I walked in front of Pierce, he didn't do the surprised emote like villagers usually do when they announce that they're leaving. How do I convince him to not move out?

edit: Never mind, I sorted it out. I just closed the game without saving, opened it up again, and ran straight to Pierce. He did the surprised emote this time around.


----------



## Zura

A lot of people say bump in threads what does this mean?


----------



## Sheepish

StormBlader said:


> A lot of people say bump in threads what does this mean?


By posting on a thread, you 'bump' or move the thread up on the forum so it becomes more visible to other people.


----------



## g u a v a

Once your friendship with a villager reaches a certain level, can it go down if you stop talking to them? Or does it just stay the same?

Also, how do you know how close you are with a villager?


----------



## -UnknownGamer-

What day do the palm tree insects change on the island? I want to know so I can get a bunch of bells to store in the ATM.


----------



## Sheepish

-UnknownGamer- said:


> What day do the palm tree insects change on the island? I want to know so I can get a bunch of bells to store in the ATM.


Are you asking when the expensive bugs show up at the island?
Most of them start showing up at around 5PM, but I think there's a handful that get a little bit less rare starting from 7PM.


----------



## -UnknownGamer-

Sheepish said:


> Are you asking when the expensive bugs show up at the island?
> Most of them start showing up at around 5PM, but I think there's a handful that get a little bit less rare starting from 7PM.



I meant as in when they stopped spawning.


----------



## Superpenguin

-UnknownGamer- said:


> I meant as in when they stopped spawning.



8am


----------



## kimmy27

Mayor Leaf said:


> Once your friendship with a villager reaches a certain level, can it go down if you stop talking to them? Or does it just stay the same?
> 
> Also, how do you know how close you are with a villager?



I want to know this too


----------



## radical6

Mayor Leaf said:


> Once your friendship with a villager reaches a certain level, can it go down if you stop talking to them? Or does it just stay the same?
> 
> Also, how do you know how close you are with a villager?


i think it can go down 
lets say youre close to getting their picture
and all of a sudden you hit them with your net
so yeah

also you know if they start coming into your house unannounced 
that and they randomly send you letters.

my question: 
i see in dreams when you talk to a player they say something. i was wondering if what they're saying comes from their tpc or??


----------



## Toraneko

Sometimes when I run around the town at night, a jingle will play, followed by something that sounds like a time-limit sound effect. What does this mean?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

sourburst said:


> Really? Because out of planting around 24, 3 survived. One up top, one just above the middle and one down the bottom of my town somewhere. I don't think this is the problem. :/



Hm. Are you leaving one space free all around the trees?
I just looked up the cedar tree rules, and apparently they can grow south of the middle, but not too close to the coast.


----------



## Farobi

why is this not stickied yet

when a villager is packing from another town that you would want to take in, how often will it take to convince the villager to move to your town?


----------



## BellGreen

█⌦♫​I watched a video. It shouldn't take too long ​♫⌫█​


----------



## Sheepish

Farobi said:


> why is this not stickied yet
> 
> when a villager is packing from another town that you would want to take in, how often will it take to convince the villager to move to your town?



From the two times I've done it, it's only taken one quick conversation to get them to move in.


----------



## Corduroy

Sheepish said:


> From the two times I've done it, it's only taken one quick conversation to get them to move in.



that's my answer too!

also, the villager must be packed up with all their furniture in boxes. moving won't come up in conversation any time before they are packed up, and the day after they are packed up, their house'll be gooone.


----------



## link2398

kindaichi83 said:


> how do i change the faceboard design?
> 
> anyone good website to download  them?



I know the bidoof crossing blog had a few good designs, but I do believe there is an option to change the design if you walk up to the front of the stand and hit A, that is also how you make your own design for the stand as well.


----------



## Leonn

If you kick a villager out of your town by force , can people still come over and trade for them? or do they just disappear?


----------



## g u a v a

I know that certain clothes have a certain interior theme when you display them, but I'm wondering if they still have the same theme if you display them on a mannequin? Or do they have to just be displayed regularly to get the HHA theme?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

@Mayor Leaf
I'd think so, but I have nothing but intuition to base that assumption on.


Leonn said:


> If you kick a villager out of your town by force , can people still come over and trade for them? or do they just disappear?



I don't think anything you do can just make them disappear. Unless you're time travelling in big chunks. So, don't do that  Just don't let any days pass when you find them all packed up.


----------



## radical6

my question again:
i see in dreams when you talk to a player they say something. i was wondering if what they're saying comes from their tpc or??


----------



## MKInfinite

^Yep, it's the message you write on your TPC.


----------



## Farobi

Okay its not


----------



## georgeshair

There are a couple of threads on here that are mostly our complaints about things in the game that annoy us. Is it likely that Nintendo will resolve any of these issues and send a downloadable update for New Leaf? Or will this game stay the same and they'll save any changes for the Wii U version? Ideally I'd like them to update New Leaf, rather than having to buy a new console and start again.


----------



## g u a v a

I think they have the update data for a reason, so maybe they will release a patch sometime soon. No way to be 100% sure though.

Just wondering if anyone knows if the flamenco hat is reorderable or not?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mayor Leaf said:


> I think they have the update data for a reason, so maybe they will release a patch sometime soon. No way to be 100% sure though.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows if the flamenco hat is reorderable or not?



moridb claims it is.


----------



## neoxid500

How many uses does an ice cream cone have?


----------



## DJStarstryker

neoxid500 said:


> How many uses does an ice cream cone have?



Just 1, like the fireworks items.


----------



## neoxid500

Thanks :3

Now, what HHA theme does the Exotic Series fall under?

edit: probably harmonious after reading the description for it


----------



## MKInfinite

Exotic does fall under the Harmonious theme.
http://moridb.com/ has a list of furniture with the themes, which is actually pretty useful.


----------



## Jarrad

How do you enter houses?


----------



## esc

Will turnips spoil if I "cross" my own timeline?
Like if I play on Monday at 1pm then TT back to Sunday to purchase turnips then Monday 1pm rolls around again, will my turnips rot because the game sees that I already played during that time before?
Sorry if it sounds a bit confusing.


----------



## radical6

esc said:


> Will turnips spoil if I "cross" my own timeline?
> Like if I play on Monday at 1pm then TT back to Sunday to purchase turnips then Monday 1pm rolls around again, will my turnips rot because the game sees that I already played during that time before?
> Sorry if it sounds a bit confusing.



if you didnt buy turnips before you should be fine
once you buy your turnips on that sunday, you're free to tt forward after that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jarrad said:


> How do you enter houses?



First you need the megaphone, and then you have to shout the name of the person inside and they'll let you in.




esc said:


> Will turnips spoil if I "cross" my own timeline?
> Like if I play on Monday at 1pm then TT back to Sunday to purchase turnips then Monday 1pm rolls around again, will my turnips rot because the game sees that I already played during that time before?
> Sorry if it sounds a bit confusing.



Loading the game at a time before your last save auto spoils turnips you already bought. ~ atleast if it's the same as every other AC game, and I doubt this would change. 
If you haven't bought any yet then the will be fine.


----------



## kindaichi83

i missed my golden slingshot (dropped into the pond!!!!)... 

wil i get another one?


----------



## HighwayUnichord

Is there a way to prevent someone who has everything packed to move out?


----------



## g u a v a

HighwayUnichord said:


> Is there a way to prevent someone who has everything packed to move out?



I heard that if you time travel to earlier the day they're supposed to move you can convince them to move.


----------



## Lucsy

Does anyone know if you get rid of "dead spot" or not?


----------



## radical6

Lucsy said:


> Does anyone know if you get rid of "dead spot" or not?



no i think exist in this game if thats what youre asking
and theres no way to remove them
they ruined a perfectly good row of trees for me. oh well.


----------



## oath2order

What's the dead spot?


----------



## Lucsy

oath2order said:


> What's the dead spot?


It's just a spot on the ground that does not let flowers, trees, or bushes grow.
Really annoying thing.


----------



## Puuhi

So I thought a tenth villager could only move in if:
-You streetpass someone that has a moving villager
-You invite a villager from another town to come live in yours
-You invite someone from your campsite

I didn't do any of the above (I'm absolutely positive) and yet I found a plot for Monty's house this morning. I was reserving the tenth spot for another villager.  Is there anyone who knows what might have happened? 

Luckily he only crushed a small section of my path and nothing else.


----------



## kimmy27

Puuhi said:


> So I thought a tenth villager could only move in if:
> -You streetpass someone that has a moving villager
> -You invite a villager from another town to come live in yours
> -You invite someone from your campsite
> 
> I didn't do any of the above (I'm absolutely positive) and yet I found a plot for Monty's house this morning. I was reserving the tenth spot for another villager.  Is there anyone who knows what might have happened?
> 
> Luckily he only crushed a small section of my path and nothing else.



did you wifi with someone? maybe he's moving in from a friends town


----------



## Puuhi

Yeah, but I thought that wasn't possible. I thought you had to convince a friend's neighbour before he could actually move in. I might be wrong though. :S


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Ok, this sounds dumb and isn't really a game question, but does anyone know anywhere that has a qr code of Bob the cat's face or something like that? I could of sworn I've seen some before, but I cannot find any now :c


----------



## BellGreen

Puuhi said:


> Yeah, but I thought that wasn't possible. I thought you had to convince a friend's neighbour before he could actually move in. I might be wrong though. :S



No, animals can move in randomly from other towns.


----------



## Superpenguin

Puuhi said:


> Yeah, but I thought that wasn't possible. I thought you had to convince a friend's neighbour before he could actually move in. I might be wrong though. :S



A friend who you wifi'ed with's villager can move to your town randomly. My Eloise has recently went to one of my friend's town unwillingly. Also, if you wait too long, the game automatically gives you a tenth villager.


----------



## Corduroy

Superpenguin said:


> Also, if you wait too long, the game automatically gives you a tenth villager.



i didn't know that.. o_o
i need to remember that next time someone moves out. :3


----------



## Sean4

Hi, recently my shop upgraded to TIY! Yay! And leifs shop is now bigger yada yada, and when I talk to him I get to ask him about weeding I realize it's for to hire him to pull weeds in my town (I don't  really have any atm) how many weeds is required for him to say okay, plus  how much would it cost? Does he pull all the weeds? How often can I ask this of him? Will he always be avaiable for weed pulling?  ya know.. that kidna stuff. I tried googling, no luck.


----------



## Corduroy

Sean4 said:


> Hi, recently my shop upgraded to TIY! Yay! And leifs shop is now bigger yada yada, and when I talk to him I get to ask him about weeding I realize it's for to hire him to pull weeds in my town (I don't  really have any atm) how many weeds is required for him to say okay, plus  how much would it cost? Does he pull all the weeds? How often can I ask this of him? Will he always be avaiable for weed pulling?  ya know.. that kidna stuff. I tried googling, no luck.



i was wondering this too


----------



## Zura

Hey I heard there was a glitch you can do with the Tweeter well I just got one today can someone tell me how to do it?


----------



## BCBoo

Bit of an odd question, I'm considering getting a second copy of animal crossing, but I would also like to save up for an animal crossing 3DS XL (I've just got a normal 3DS now) If I brought a second copy of AC now would I be able to transfer that save data over to the XL later on but still keep my original town on my original DS?


----------



## tigereyes86

If your current save data is on a cartridge version, then you can download the Save Data Transfer Tool (free) on the eShop to put it onto your digital copy and then either start again on your cartridge or sell it, whatever you like!  But if you're getting a second copy, you're going to be starting one or the other from scratch anyway.


----------



## Zura

StormBlader said:


> Hey I heard there was a glitch you can do with the Tweeter well I just got one today can someone tell me how to do it?



can someone please answer my question?


----------



## bugladies

so hey, I know how to prevent a tan, but how do you make one go away? do I just wait?


----------



## oath2order

bugladies said:


> so hey, I know how to prevent a tan, but how do you make one go away? do I just wait?



Wear a hat/umbrella for a few days and it'll go away


----------



## Superpenguin

Sean4 said:


> Hi, recently my shop upgraded to TIY! Yay! And leifs shop is now bigger yada yada, and when I talk to him I get to ask him about weeding I realize it's for to hire him to pull weeds in my town (I don't  really have any atm) how many weeds is required for him to say okay, plus  how much would it cost? Does he pull all the weeds? How often can I ask this of him? Will he always be avaiable for weed pulling?  ya know.. that kidna stuff. I tried googling, no luck.



I am not entirely sure on these answers, but simply having Leif do the weeding for you will answer these for you. Don't be afraid to experiment.

I believe as long as you have one weed, he will  come and pull it. I think it's 20k regardless of weed amount. All the weeds get pulled, however, clovers are not considered weeds, so they most likely won't. Ask him once a day(or whenever you reach the needed weed amount) Yes, he'll always be available except during the times the shop expands or he leaves his shop for Weed Day.



StormBlader said:


> Hey I heard there was a glitch you can do with the Tweeter well I just got one today can someone tell me how to do it?



Google, or better yet, Youtube it. A video would explain it so much better than a written response.


----------



## georgeshair

How and where do you catch a frog?


----------



## Jinglefruit

georgeshair said:


> How and where do you catch a frog?



The little holding ponds, (like the one by Re-tail) will sometimes have frogs in. - they appear and act as normal fish, but you can hear them croaking when you are near the pond if there is one.
They appear May-August.


----------



## MKInfinite

Is it even possible to make the 10th villager move out WITHOUT making someone else move out first?
I seem to have trouble making a certain 10th villager move out of my town and it's kind of tiring...


----------



## Zura

Can you Rename a thread? and how?


----------



## Azzurro

StormBlader said:


> Can you Rename a thread? and how?



After you click 'edit' look for the 'go advanced' button. Click that and edit it from there.


----------



## SliceAndDice

This just occured to me... Has anyone seen *Blanca* in New Leaf? I have been playing almost every day, including some Wifi'ing with friends and have never seen her.  The same goes for Pascal (is that his name?)... They are in this game, right?


----------



## Seravee

For Gracie's fashion checks - I've already passed one on my mayor's account last week.  If I pass using another character this time will it count towards the four for the TT upgrade or will it start over?


----------



## Mixxi

What is the minimum amount of villagers you can have? I want to keep a couple of spaces free in case I can find some of my dreamies.


----------



## Sheepish

SliceAndDice said:


> This just occured to me... Has anyone seen *Blanca* in New Leaf? I have been playing almost every day, including some Wifi'ing with friends and have never seen her.  The same goes for Pascal (is that his name?)... They are in this game, right?



Yes, they're in the game.
Blanca shows up on April Fools Day, while Pascal pops up when you catch a scallop in your town (not on the island).


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut

SliceAndDice said:


> This just occured to me... Has anyone seen *Blanca* in New Leaf? I have been playing almost every day, including some Wifi'ing with friends and have never seen her.  The same goes for Pascal (is that his name?)... They are in this game, right?


Blanca is around when it's April Fool's Day. (April 1st) She will be hiding in your villagers' homes.
Wait was Pascal the sea otter? If he is the red sea otter, then when you find a scallop for the first time (while diving) he will ask you if you can give the scallop to him. Say yes, and he will swim away, eating the scallop. In return, he gives you a furniture from the pirate series.(or whatever it's called)




Mixxi said:


> What is the minimum amount of villagers you can have? I want to keep a couple of spaces free in case I can find some of my dreamies.


Do you mean maximum? In that case, it's 10. I think minimum is 5, since you start with 5.


----------



## Stitched

Is there such a thing as dead zones?  I finally got enough red hibiscus bushes to surround my Town Hall, and three died.  Two were too close to a tree (my bad), but one of them was just in the middle of a row... wut.  It's between two other bushes and only a couple spaces away from a perfect apple tree.  Googling this resulted in the answer of there being a dead zone there, but it sounds bigger in most situations.

tl;dr is there such thing as a dead zone and is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## natsu34

yes this is hapening to me


----------



## g u a v a

Stitched said:


> Is there such a thing as dead zones?  I finally got enough red hibiscus bushes to surround my Town Hall, and three died.  Two were too close to a tree (my bad), but one of them was just in the middle of a row... wut.  It's between two other bushes and only a couple spaces away from a perfect apple tree.  Googling this resulted in the answer of there being a dead zone there, but it sounds bigger in most situations.
> 
> tl;dr is there such thing as a dead zone and is there anything I can do about it?



Not sure I've ever heard of a "dead zone," but your issue might be that you're planting too many bushes next to each other. You can only plant 12 bushes in a row, the 13th one will always die. Also in the chain of 12 tree stumps and trees are counted so if you plant a mix of trees and bushes and you go past 12 in a row, the 13th plant will die as well. 

Here's a graphic of what I mean;


----------



## Mixxi

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Do you mean maximum? In that case, it's 10. I think minimum is 5, since you start with 5.




Nope I meant minimum . Because I want to have space in my village for others to move in from the campsite if that makes sense? Also there's a few that I know I definitely don't want anyway.


----------



## MKInfinite

9 villagers is the "minimum", because the 10th spot can only be filled by campsite villager or another town villagers.

---
Asking once again: Is there any way to kick the 10th villager WITHOUT kicking someone else out first?


----------



## Mixxi

MKInfinite said:


> 9 villagers is the "minimum", because the 10th spot can only be filled by campsite villager or another town villagers.



Thanks for responding but it doesn't make sense as currently I have 9 villagers with one moving out Sunday which will leave me with 8. (I have built the campsite so I could potentially have 10)


----------



## MKInfinite

with "minimum" I meant that that's as far as you're gonna get villagers because the 10th spot is filled with what I told you. That still doesn't stop villagers from moving out. Once you have 8 villagers the 9th one will move in randomly.


----------



## Zura

So me and Muffy share a birthday on Feb 14th I also heard that day is valentine's day on the game so how well this all work!?


----------



## Superpenguin

StormBlader said:


> So me and Muffy share a birthday on Feb 14th I also heard that day is valentine's day on the game so how well this all work!?



You step out of your house and are taken to your party. When you leave the party, your party is over. Villager parties, however, last all day, so visit Muffy whenever you want. Valentine's Day is just basically a day where villagers and Your Mom send you gifts, so just open your mailbox and read the letters and unwrap the gifts.


----------



## Zura

Superpenguin said:


> You step out of your house and are taken to your party. When you leave the party, your party is over. Villager parties, however, last all day, so visit Muffy whenever you want. Valentine's Day is just basically a day where villagers and Your Mom send you gifts, so just open your mailbox and read the letters and unwrap the gifts.



Lol thanks! Omg I got a lot of gifts to open that day In RL and in game lol!


----------



## Stitched

Mayor Leaf said:


> Not sure I've ever heard of a "dead zone," but your issue might be that you're planting too many bushes next to each other. You can only plant 12 bushes in a row, the 13th one will always die. Also in the chain of 12 tree stumps and trees are counted so if you plant a mix of trees and bushes and you go past 12 in a row, the 13th plant will die as well.
> 
> Here's a graphic of what I mean;


Ahhh, that's probably the issue!  Thank you!


----------



## g u a v a

Does anyone know if you can get multiple PWPs suggested in one day using the swimming trick? (wherein you go swimming and walk around until a villager pings you)


----------



## Zura

I Heard if you go into a building then save and walk out a villager will ping you I've never tried it though.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mayor Leaf said:


> Does anyone know if you can get multiple PWPs suggested in one day using the swimming trick? (wherein you go swimming and walk around until a villager pings you)



It never hurts to try.



StormBlader said:


> I Heard if you go into a building then save and walk out a villager will ping you I've never tried it though.



That works occasionally.


----------



## DD98

After you invite a villager to move in from a camp site how long does it take till the plot shows up?


----------



## Corduroy

DD98 said:


> After you invite a villager to move in from a camp site how long does it take till the plot shows up?



i don't know this for sure, but as far as i know, the plot shows up the day after you invite them into your town. their house appears the day after that.


----------



## DD98

Corduroy said:


> i don't know this for sure, but as far as i know, the plot shows up the day after you invite them into your town. their house appears the day after that.



Ok thank you!


----------



## Corduroy

DD98 said:


> Ok thank you!



no problem


----------



## Zero7STARZ

I want to make a park in my town. 
Right now all my design slots are full of designs of the rest of my town. They're saved, but if I load new ones the old ones turn white. 
I found a hint that said make another character. 
Hoping that I was going to be done tonight, what all will I need to do with the new character to get to the qr reader at able? It took me a while to get that with my first.


----------



## catman_

Zero7STARZ said:


> I want to make a park in my town.
> Right now all my design slots are full of designs of the rest of my town. They're saved, but if I load new ones the old ones turn white.
> I found a hint that said make another character.
> Hoping that I was going to be done tonight, what all will I need to do with the new character to get to the qr reader at able? It took me a while to get that with my first.


Pretty sure it would be available for the new villager.


----------



## Corduroy

Zero7STARZ said:


> I want to make a park in my town.
> Right now all my design slots are full of designs of the rest of my town. They're saved, but if I load new ones the old ones turn white.
> I found a hint that said make another character.
> Hoping that I was going to be done tonight, what all will I need to do with the new character to get to the qr reader at able? It took me a while to get that with my first.



no - you have to earn the QR Scanner again for each new character. :c


----------



## Zero7STARZ

You mean the like 10 day thing with Sable again? Ugh.


----------



## oath2order

Zero7STARZ said:


> You mean the like 10 day thing with Sable again? Ugh.



Exactly. It's a little tedious >.>


----------



## Cobby

How big is this Windmill project?

I've looked around and can't seem to find it's exact size:




I'm not sure whether its 2x2 or 3x3, I don't have it yet, i'm just planning ahead.​


----------



## Jinglefruit

Cobby said:


> How big is this Windmill project?
> 
> I've looked around and can't seem to find it's exact size:
> 
> View attachment 10174
> 
> I'm not sure whether its 2x2 or 3x3, I don't have it yet, i'm just planning ahead.​




It is 2x2, if you look at the ground underneath the project on screen you can see they checkboard the grass so you can judge the size. ;D
All 2x2's are halfway through the checkers, 1x1 only take up the middle square, 3x3 you can see they fill 9 squares.


----------



## Cobby

Jinglefruit said:


> It is 2x2, if you look at the ground underneath the project on screen you can see they checkboard the grass so you can judge the size. ;D
> All 2x2's are halfway through the checkers, 1x1 only take up the middle square, 3x3 you can see they fill 9 squares.



Thank You, I didn't see that there was checkers as my monitor was set too dark, but I can see them now!


----------



## Orphan

Not sure if this counts as a quick/easy question, but here goes! (if anyone deems this too lengthy/debatey just say and I'll open up a new thread  )

I recently fully upgraded my house, and thus theme challenges became available to me. I'd never worried about interior decorating much before, but I already had the full mermaid exterior and had catalogued a bunch of fairytale themed items so after reading about it I figured I'd quickly give the theme challenge a go. 

Prior to the theme challenge, I'd only achieved 30,000+ points and so only got up to the HHA jacket as a reward. Now I've nearly got up to the 1.1m points required to get all the golden house exterior stuffs from Lyle. However, I haven't received in the post any of the 50,000 - 150,000 points rewards (plaques, trophies etc). Can these only be received before you start doing theme challenges (as it seems so)? And if so, is there a way to stop doing the theme challenge after I;ve achieved the 1.1m points in order to go back to the regular way of HHA scoring so I can get the rewards I missed?

It's not a big deal to me if I can't, I'd just like to know :<

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Orphan said:


> Not sure if this counts as a quick/easy question, but here goes! (if anyone deems this too lengthy/debatey just say and I'll open up a new thread  )
> 
> I recently fully upgraded my house, and thus theme challenges became available to me. I'd never worried about interior decorating much before, but I already had the full mermaid exterior and had catalogued a bunch of fairytale themed items so after reading about it I figured I'd quickly give the theme challenge a go.
> 
> Prior to the theme challenge, I'd only achieved 30,000+ points and so only got up to the HHA jacket as a reward. Now I've nearly got up to the 1.1m points required to get all the golden house exterior stuffs from Lyle. However, I haven't received in the post any of the 50,000 - 150,000 points rewards (plaques, trophies etc). Can these only be received before you start doing theme challenges (as it seems so)? And if so, is there a way to stop doing the theme challenge after I;ve achieved the 1.1m points in order to go back to the regular way of HHA scoring so I can get the rewards I missed?
> 
> It's not a big deal to me if I can't, I'd just like to know :<
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm not entirely sure since I haven't started the theme challenges, but I think I heard that you don't get the 50'000-150'000 points rewards while you're doing the theme challenges. And I think if you just go and talk to Lyle, you can stop doing them.


----------



## Orphan

mon-chou-crossing said:


> I'm not entirely sure since I haven't started the theme challenges, but I think I heard that you don't get the 50'000-150'000 points rewards while you're doing the theme challenges. And I think if you just go and talk to Lyle, you can stop doing them.



Ah okay, hopefully it's that straightforward! Thanks!


----------



## Mixxi

MKInfinite said:


> with "minimum" I meant that that's as far as you're gonna get villagers because the 10th spot is filled with what I told you. That still doesn't stop villagers from moving out. Once you have 8 villagers the 9th one will move in randomly.



Okay, thanks


----------



## g u a v a

I remember reading somewhere that you won't get any bridge public works projects suggested if you have all three bridges, is this true?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Mayor Leaf said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you won't get any bridge public works projects suggested if you have all three bridges, is this true?



I've heard this before, and I believe it's true because once I demolished one of my bridges, I got a bridge suggestion from one of my villagers. I'm almost positive it is. :O


----------



## Stitched

Question about villagers moving in:
Right now I have nine villagers.  
Tammi is moving out on the 18th.
On the 19th, am I guaranteed to have someone moving in because I'll then have eight villagers?  I don't want someone moving into a place where I don't want them to, and I plan to do the trick to get their house where I want it to/get a villager I want, if possible.  
Should I play it safe with starting on the 19th with a new character?  I haven't tried this method of placing a house before, so I don't know that much about it. :/  Also, if no one is moving in on the 19th, should I start every day after that with a new villager just to be safe?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Mayor Leaf said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you won't get any bridge public works projects suggested if you have all three bridges, is this true?



I don't think that's true. I have 3 bridges, perfect town status, and my villagers keep on suggesting PWPs. _Edited To Add_: Whoops. You mean bridge projects? Hmm. In that case, I have no idea.  I'm having a Bad Brain Day!


----------



## Zura

When you have 10 villagers and on the day one of your villagers are moving can you invite another villager from the campsite or another town?


----------



## Farobi

How long does it take to befriend a villager?

I have 3 days left before Pietro moves and I want his picture :3


----------



## SliceAndDice

StormBlader said:


> When you have 10 villagers and on the day one of your villagers are moving can you invite another villager from the campsite or another town?



I don't think so. Your 10th Villager and its house have to be *gone*, so only the day after they were ready to move.

@Farobi: There is no rule for that, sadly. It depends on a lot of things, like how long he has been living in your town, his personality and what items you gave him when he asked for something (like super rare stuff). I've read somewhere that _Uchis_ are the easiest to befriend, but can't verify this myself. No clue about Smug Villagers though.


----------



## Orphan

Another quick question..
I'm trying to get a few villagers to move from my town, and I'm using the method where you create a new character, introduce them to the unwanted villager and then ignore them. I've now introduced the char to the unwanted villager/s, do I have to log in on that character everyday now in order for the 'ignoring' to count? Or can I just play on my mayor char?

Cheers!


----------



## lemondrops

Just wondering if I'll lose perfect town status if I only have 8 villagers, Cobb is moving out today


----------



## Sheepish

lemondrops said:


> Just wondering if I'll lose perfect town status if I only have 8 villagers, Cobb is moving out today



It's possible, if you don't have enough PWPs.
Villagers' houses seem to count towards a 'development' counter that needs to be above a certain point to achieve perfect town status. This counter also takes into account PWPs. I'd suggest plopping down a lamp or a bench or something somewhere, and getting it built by tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## lemondrops

I'll only have 8 villagers when cobb goes so ill build another pwp, thanks!


----------



## poliwag0

I went on vacation and most of my hybrids died. If I water them will they come back tomorrow? D:


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Does Gracie Grace leave your town once you pass her fashion check for the day? I had my first check this morning and passed. I'm just curious--most town square visitors (Redd, Katrina, Isabelle on holidays, Bug Off tent) are there all day, even if you participated in their event for the day. I expected Gracie to stick around longer than she did, but I passed the check, saved and quit, and she was gone the next time I loaded the game. I presume this is how it normally works, yes? No?


----------



## Superpenguin

poliwag0 said:


> I went on vacation and most of my hybrids died. If I water them will they come back tomorrow? D:



You can't bring back any dead flowers. You can bring back wilted flowers by watering them.



Cranky Squirrel said:


> Does Gracie Grace leave your town once you pass her fashion check for the day? I had my first check this morning and passed. I'm just curious--most town square visitors (Redd, Katrina, Isabelle on holidays, Bug Off tent) are there all day, even if you participated in their event for the day. I expected Gracie to stick around longer than she did, but I passed the check, saved and quit, and she was gone the next time I loaded the game. I presume this is how it normally works, yes? No?



Gracie even tells you she is leaving...


----------



## poliwag0

Superpenguin said:


> You can't bring back any dead flowers. You can bring back wilted flowers by watering them.



I meant wilted. That's a relief because almost all of them were wilted.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Superpenguin said:


> Gracie even tells you she is leaving...



Yes, she did, but she didn't leave right away. Had she walked off or if the load screen came up, I wouldn't question. She said she was leaving, but didn't go anywhere. I went off to the museum to get some fossils analyzed. When I came back, she was still there. It wasn’t until I saved and quit and then went back into the game that she was gone. All my villagers still talk about her as if she’s still in town. I thought I was just missing her.


----------



## Stitched

Question:  During fireworks season, does Redd not sell paintings?  I haven't seen his tent all of August, which I thought he appeared once a week.  Am I just missing it?


----------



## Danielkang2

How do you tell the difference between a Hybrid red rose and a red rose.


----------



## Sheepish

Stitched said:


> Question:  During fireworks season, does Redd not sell paintings?  I haven't seen his tent all of August, which I thought he appeared once a week.  Am I just missing it?



He showed up for the first time this month yesterday for me, so he'll definitely still come around to sell paintings.
And I thought it was only a chance that he'll show up during the week, rather than it being a certainty. There were weeks before August where he never showed up in my town.


----------



## katie.

When you want to go to someone elses town to adopt a villager, do you have to have at least 9 villagers in your town before they move in or can they wait until someone leaves?


----------



## Superpenguin

Danielkang2 said:


> How do you tell the difference between a Hybrid red rose and a red rose.



You can't.



katie. said:


> When you want to go to someone elses town to adopt a villager, do you have to have at least 9 villagers in your town before they move in or can they wait until someone leaves?





You have to have at least one open spot.


----------



## Lin

If a put a purple rose and a red rose together a red rose spawns near them though it might be a hybrid one right though? o-o; That's what I'm banking on... xD


----------



## esc

I know paths get altered when you switch it out of your pockets, but what about custom patterned flooring and wallpaper ?


----------



## Val

esc said:


> I know paths get altered when you switch it out of your pockets, but what about custom patterned flooring and wallpaper ?



Same thing as paths.


----------



## Sleepy

Someone came to my town to convince Fauna to move today. If I reset my town before she moves, will they still get Fauna? I want to reset my town, but not until I'm sure they will still get Fauna. [they paid for her] Note: this is my secondary town.


----------



## Danielkang2

How do you friend people on belltree forums


----------



## Superpenguin

Sleepy said:


> Someone came to my town to convince Fauna to move today. If I reset my town before she moves, will they still get Fauna? I want to reset my town, but not until I'm sure they will still get Fauna. [they paid for her] Note: this is my secondary town.



I think they would, but it would be best to wait until tomorrow when Fauna reserves her plot.



Danielkang2 said:


> How do you friend people on belltree forums



Swap friend codes.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lin said:


> If a put a purple rose and a red rose together a red rose spawns near them though it might be a hybrid one right though? o-o; That's what I'm banking on... xD



Yes, but not all that spawn will definitely be hybrid red roses. It seems that because grandparent flowers are now a thing, the only way to guarantee their offspring are hybrid reds is if the purple rose came from 2 purple roses and the red rose came from 2 reds (or Leifs shop). Though any old purple and red will still have a chance of hybrid reds. Even taking this into account I don't think hybrid reds have a 100% chance of blue offspring, just knowledge that you've done it right. ~ and the reds bred from them do not count as hybrid reds by the looks of it. 
I had a huge load of hybrid reds that failed to breed blues while I TT'd back and fourth in my alt town for ages (literally months and months, and they kept breeding more reds and making it all confusing), then my main town randomly got a blue rose by sheer dumb luck as I seemed to have 2 hybrid reds hidden among a normal flower patch. xP



Sleepy said:


> Someone came to my town to convince Fauna to move today. If I reset my town before she moves, will they still get Fauna? I want to reset my town, but not until I'm sure they will still get Fauna. [they paid for her] Note: this is my secondary town.



So long as the person left your town normally (it saved) then she will be moving to their town. The game won't send out a message over the internet to prevent Fauna from moving.



Danielkang2 said:


> How do you friend people on belltree forums



Click their username where they have posted and then Add to contacts. 
Or swap 3DS friendcodes if that's what you mean?


----------



## Sleepy

Thank you for clearing that up Jinglefruit! I appreciate it. And Superpenguin as well.


----------



## ACking

Shari asked to move and I accidentally chose the option to allow her to move. Is there a chance I can get her to reconsider?


----------



## Jinglefruit

She should ask you again about moving if you keep talking to her. And she may ping again to reinform you.

And you're welcome Sleepy!


----------



## ACking

Jinglefruit said:


> She should ask you again about moving if you keep talking to her. And she may ping again to reinform you.



Thank you!


----------



## Toraneko

Two kinda dumb questions...

1. Does the grass in the mall area experience grass wear?
2. Once a flower has been watered, does this make it immune to being trampled?


----------



## Superpenguin

Toraneko said:


> Two kinda dumb questions...
> 
> 1. Does the grass in the mall area experience grass wear?
> 2. Once a flower has been watered, does this make it immune to being trampled?



Both No.


----------



## RockALittle

How long does it take for the flowers to pop up on the bushes?


----------



## Jinglefruit

RockALittle said:


> How long does it take for the flowers to pop up on the bushes?



Different bushes bloom for different times of the year. When the Hibiscus flowers go, (I think mid Sept) then Olive bushes will grow their flowers. 

This page has the exact dates for which bushes bloom when. -> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bush


----------



## RockALittle

Jinglefruit said:


> Different bushes bloom for different times of the year. When the Hibiscus flowers go, (I think mid Sept) then Olive bushes will grow their flowers.
> 
> This page has the exact dates for which bushes bloom when. -> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bush



Thank you so much!


----------



## radical6

ah ive been a bit scared about villagers randomly placing their house on my paths
sometimes i remember to start with a new character right when im about to jump in with my main (at the screen with isabelle)
would that affect?? me resetting or


----------



## Jinglefruit

tsundere said:


> ah ive been a bit scared about villagers randomly placing their house on my paths
> sometimes i remember to start with a new character right when im about to jump in with my main (at the screen with isabelle)
> would that affect?? me resetting or



No, it's only too late once Isabelle has loaded the town. ~ You can go through the date/time / demolish options and back and still be fine ~ even if you change the time.

I recommend you do what I'm doing and keep 10 villagers as often as possible. ~ though this does cause heartache when a good villager decides to camp in town and you're full. But atleast I can breathe free when I load my game.


----------



## Stitched

Question about moving:
If one of my villagers is moving out, can I invite someone to move in while they're in boxes?  Tammi leaves tonight but in case a dreamie pops up somewhere, will I be able to go and invite them to move in, or do I have to wait until Tammi is gone?


----------



## radical6

Jinglefruit said:


> No, it's only too late once Isabelle has loaded the town. ~ You can go through the date/time / demolish options and back and still be fine ~ even if you change the time.
> 
> I recommend you do what I'm doing and keep 10 villagers as often as possible. ~ though this does cause heartache when a good villager decides to camp in town and you're full. But atleast I can breathe free when I load my game.



ah i only have 9 right now since im expecting my dreamie in a few days. though i know theres a chance of a moving villager from a friends town to move in u_u

ah okay because she was asking me if i wanted to play and blahblah and before i pressed "Yes, let's." i exited out ah

well its good to know that i can at least change the time 
ty


----------



## deardeer

Stitched said:


> Question about moving:
> If one of my villagers is moving out, can I invite someone to move in while they're in boxes?  Tammi leaves tonight but in case a dreamie pops up somewhere, will I be able to go and invite them to move in, or do I have to wait until Tammi is gone?



I'm pretty sure they need to have officially left, as they're still counting as your 10th slot
I missed out on Julian who was camping in my town because I didn't have any room u_u


----------



## Stitched

deardeer said:


> I'm pretty sure they need to have officially left, as they're still counting as your 10th slot
> I missed out on Julian who was camping in my town because I didn't have any room u_u



But with Tammi gone, I'll be down to 8.  After my first person, Ava, moved out, no one was in the campsite I wanted to move in and no one moved in by themselves.


----------



## Coni

Hey I was wondering if I go to another town and the Bug Off is still running can I join the bug hunt with my friend in the multiplayer session?


----------



## TomoEGoto

I have some news for all to hear (if any hadn't learned yet)!

If you think you have 20 fortunes told by Katrina... Go to the PWP screen. If you have 20, the project should be listed for almost 400K.

Katrina does not tell you if she wants to move to the Strip. 
So far, I got her by TTing and talking to her myself so... I don't know if 20 counts if other people talk to her.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Stitched said:


> But with Tammi gone, I'll be down to 8.  After my first person, Ava, moved out, no one was in the campsite I wanted to move in and no one moved in by themselves.



Then yes, if you currently have 9 villagers you can go and invite a dream villager in today. 



Coni said:


> Hey I was wondering if I go to another town and the Bug Off is still running can I join the bug hunt with my friend in the multiplayer session?



Yes you can.


----------



## kindaichi83

i sold my sprinkler! didn't know it is a not 'reorderable' item!

i thought usually those items given by neighbor are reorderable! 

can i get it back?


----------



## Guppy

I've got a question! One of my villagers decided to change into a sundae shirt and one of the reasons I like this villager so much is because of her initial outfit. I told her the outfit change was pretty terrible, but she decided to stick with it anyway apparently. Is there a way for me to make her change back into her old outfit or get a new, better one, quicker? 

I tried to send her some clothes in a mail but she's using it on display as furniture haha.


----------



## g u a v a

Guppy said:


> I've got a question! One of my villagers decided to change into a sundae shirt and one of the reasons I like this villager so much is because of her initial outfit. I told her the outfit change was pretty terrible, but she decided to stick with it anyway apparently. Is there a way for me to make her change back into her old outfit or get a new, better one, quicker?
> 
> I tried to send her some clothes in a mail but she's using it on display as furniture haha.



What you can do is talk to Isabelle and complain about this villager's clothing. It won't reset the outfit to the original, but it will give your villager a different outfit.


----------



## Guppy

Ah thank you! I didn't think of that. c:


----------



## Farobi

Mayor Leaf said:


> What you can do is talk to Isabelle and complain about this villager's clothing. It won't reset the outfit to the original, but it will give your villager a different outfit.



Will the clothing Isabelle is going to give be random all the time?


----------



## g u a v a

Farobi said:


> Will the clothing Isabelle is going to give be random all the time?



I would assume so, I'm not 100% sure though, I've only done this once with Bob and he got a random shirt instead of his original blossom shirt.


----------



## Farobi

Is the Gorgeous Set reordable?


----------



## g u a v a

Farobi said:


> Is the Gorgeous Set reordable?



No, it isn't. All GracieGrace items are non-reorderable.


----------



## deardeer

Stitched said:


> But with Tammi gone, I'll be down to 8.  After my first person, Ava, moved out, no one was in the campsite I wanted to move in and no one moved in by themselves.



sorry for le late reply
in that case you can invite them to move in 

usually when someone leaves (so you've only got 8 villagers left), someone new will move in around 5 days after your recent mover 
if someone leaves and they were your 10th villager, i don't think you'll get a new resident move in to become your 10th villager but instead you'll get campers who will become your 10th villager if you convince them to stay

i could be totally wrong on this, but this is what i've noticed from my own experience


----------



## kindaichi83

kindaichi83 said:


> i sold my sprinkler! didn't know it is a not 'reorderable' item!
> 
> i thought usually those items given by neighbor are reorderable!
> 
> can i get it back?



upz


----------



## Sheepish

kindaichi83 said:


> i sold my sprinkler! didn't know it is a not 'reorderable' item!
> 
> i thought usually those items given by neighbor are reorderable!
> 
> can i get it back?



According to this: http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=sprinkler&obtained=&interior=&fashion=
The item can occasionally pop up at the Nooklings' store, so keep an eye out there, I guess.


----------



## mayorx

Hi, I made a new character and is there anyway that I can make that character the new mayor? Or is there a way that I can change my name? Any help is great!


----------



## Sheepish

mayorx said:


> Hi, I made a new character and is there anyway that I can make that character the new mayor? Or is there a way that I can change my name? Any help is great!



Unfortunately, no. Your mayor character is tied to your town, so the only way to change your mayor's name is to completely destroy your town and start anew.


----------



## Toraneko

This is more of a forum question I suppose, but is there somewhere I can post about town tunes?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> I would assume so, I'm not 100% sure though, I've only done this once with Bob and he got a random shirt instead of his original blossom shirt.



Will complaining about a villager lower their friendship with you?


----------



## Superpenguin

Toraneko said:


> This is more of a forum question I suppose, but is there somewhere I can post about town tunes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Will complaining about a villager lower their friendship with you?



You can post about Town Tunes in General AC Discussion considering they have been in all the versions.

No, complaining about a villager does not affect friendship.


----------



## CharmingBerry

Does gracie appear to do fashion checks after Gracie grace opens?


----------



## Superpenguin

CharmingBerry said:


> Does gracie appear to do fashion checks after Gracie grace opens?



No.


----------



## g u a v a

CharmingBerry said:


> Does gracie appear to do fashion checks after Gracie grace opens?



No, she will only appear once you have the T.I.Y. store and have spent a minimum of 60,000 bells at that store. Once the Emporium opens, the only place you'll see her is inside her store.


----------



## CharmingBerry

Yay now I can sell these fugly clothes that are clogging up my invo!


----------



## radical6

ah does the delivery trick still work? where you deliver something to a villager and never tell whoever asked you, which means they'll never move. u_u


----------



## deardeer

tsundere said:


> ah does the delivery trick still work? where you deliver something to a villager and never tell whoever asked you, which means they'll never move. u_u



the locking-in trick? i'm pretty sure it does still work

edit-
although i'm only going off from what i've seen other people say online (and i've made sure they were referring to new leaf)


----------



## Superpenguin

tsundere said:


> ah does the delivery trick still work? where you deliver something to a villager and never tell whoever asked you, which means they'll never move. u_u



No, it doesn't.


----------



## crimsondeity

So, last night, one of my online friends had Tucker moving out. I had 9 villagers, with one of them packed to move (which would leave me with 8 the following day). Anyway, I popped into her village, chatted up Tucker and invited him to move to my village. He agreed. This morning, I made a new character, so that I could make sure he wasn't going to move on top of my hybrid gardens; but there was no plot for his house! I then logged in as my main character, and still no Tucker.

From everything I've seen, invited villagers move in the next day. Did something glitch? Or is it because today was a festival day?


----------



## deardeer

crimsondeity said:


> So, last night, one of my online friends had Tucker moving out. I had 9 villagers, with one of them packed to move (which would leave me with 8 the following day). Anyway, I popped into her village, chatted up Tucker and invited him to move to my village. He agreed. This morning, I made a new character, so that I could make sure he wasn't going to move on top of my hybrid gardens; but there was no plot for his house! I then logged in as my main character, and still no Tucker.
> 
> From everything I've seen, invited villagers move in the next day. Did something glitch? Or is it because today was a festival day?



do you know whether he's officially left your friend's town yet?

i would say that's it's only been one day - if i were you i'd wind on your system clock a few days and make a new save file to hunt for the plot again 
if you're worried about losing a villager (although i really don't think you would seeing as you only have 8 at the moment) then wind on a day at a time


----------



## crimsondeity

deardeer said:


> do you know whether he's officially left your friend's town yet?
> 
> i would say that's it's only been one day - if i were you i'd wind on your system clock a few days and make a new save file to hunt for the plot again
> if you're worried about losing a villager (although i really don't think you would seeing as you only have 8 at the moment) then wind on a day at a time



I would imagine that he's left her village... he was all packed up in his house when I stopped in around 9 PM last night. Whenever my villagers are packed, it means they're gone the next day. 

I guess I'll probably have to do a little short-term TTing to check it out. I've been trying to avoid it (after the first day or so of the game launch), but I don't want to run the risk of forgetting and him popping into my blue pansies or my tree-lined paths.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Unless you have abosolutely no space in your town, hes bound to not go on your flowers

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I thought you can't ask two villagers to move into your town on the same day. But I asked tank to move in and I asked opal. Tank 2 days after moved in, and just yesterday Opal moved in. Like wut.


----------



## JellyBeans

OK, so someone is moving out of my town today. And one of my favorite villagers is in my campsite. Can I convince them to move in?


----------



## hipochacco

if you have 9 villagers, is the 10th only obtainable from a friend or campsite? (I hope the answer is yes, I don't want any more surprise neighbors)


----------



## Farobi

hipochacco said:


> if you have 9 villagers, is the 10th only obtainable from a friend or campsite? (I hope the answer is yes, I don't want any more surprise neighbors)



No. You can get random villagers from streetpass as well.


----------



## Campy

hipochacco said:


> if you have 9 villagers, is the 10th only obtainable from a friend or campsite? (I hope the answer is yes, I don't want any more surprise neighbors)


You can still get them via Streetpass apparently, but if you've been visiting people's towns there's also a chance one of their previous villagers will move in your town.


----------



## hipochacco

Campy said:


> You can still get them via Streetpass apparently, but if you've been visiting people's towns there's also a chance one of their previous villagers will move in your town.



Oh crap, I do visit towns a lot ^^;
btw, I had Sydney earlier today (in my adoption thread, which was in Neoseeker at first but I got no interest) I hope I can get her again for you!


----------



## Sleepy

To what extent do villagers care gifts you give them or send in the mail?

For instance, if I send Simon a throne, would he even care? I am considering it.


----------



## Superpenguin

JellyBeans said:


> OK, so someone is moving out of my town today. And one of my favorite villagers is in my campsite. Can I convince them to move in?



Well, it honestly wouldn't hurt to try. If it's possible, they will mention moving in in nearly every conversation you have with them.



Sleepy said:


> To what extent do villagers care gifts you give them or send in the mail?
> 
> For instance, if I send Simon a throne, would he even care? I am considering it.



They don't really care. Sometimes they'll reply back mentioning that whatever you sent them was a spotlight item or a refurbished item, but they really don't care what you send them.


----------



## Sleepy

Superpenguin said:


> Well, it honestly wouldn't hurt to try. If it's possible, they will mention moving in in nearly every conversation you have with them.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't really care. Sometimes they'll reply back mentioning that whatever you sent them was a spotlight item or a refurbished item, but they really don't care what you send them.



Hmm, well would it increase friendship to send a spotlight item? (ie. chances at a picture)


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Sleepy said:


> Hmm, well would it increase friendship to send a spotlight item? (ie. chances at a picture)



From what I understand, villagers like to receive items from their preferred style and/or color. They also have styles they do not like. If you're looking to increase friendship and not just trying to get rid of junk you don't want, stick to the things they like.

Thonky's list of villager's birthdays tells you what each villager likes:

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

About animals moving in via streetpass... Does anyone know exactly how it works? Must you have an open slot when the streetpass occurs, or is it enough if one of yours is in boxes? I only have one streetpass from a person who plays NL, so I guess the chances of one of hers barging in are small. And I don't remember if my Queenie had already left when it happened or if she'd even packed up. So I'm a little on edge about this and don't know what to expect.


----------



## Sheepish

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> About animals moving in via streetpass... Does anyone know exactly how it works? Must you have an open slot when the streetpass occurs, or is it enough if one of yours is in boxes? I only have one streetpass from a person who plays NL, so I guess the chances of one of hers barging in are small. And I don't remember if my Queenie had already left when it happened or if she'd even packed up. So I'm a little on edge about this and don't know what to expect.



I'm not sure about the exact details, but I went ahead and checked a few dates on my town, since I got Nate over StreetPass.

I StreetPassed with the person who had Nate on the day that my 10th villager had all their stuff boxed up. I assume that this is because once a villager is boxed up, there is absolutely no way of convincing them to stay anymore.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Thank you very much, Sheepish 
Now I'm a little nervous. I'd better scout every day until I get my 10th.


----------



## chriss

Can anybody give me the website that has pics all the acnl items? I reset my browser history and forgot it.
I remember the website starting with "mor..."


----------



## Sheepish

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Thank you very much, Sheepish
> Now I'm a little nervous. I'd better scout every day until I get my 10th.


No problem! I'm kind of curious as to whether the other person had Nate all boxed up on the day as well, and if they ended up with my 10th villager, but they don't seem to have a dream of their town up for me to check.

I also, unfortunately, didn't check whether my 10th villager had "Moved" after we StreetPassed, like what happens when someone else comes to your town to talk to a boxed-up villager.

If someone has more insight on the whole "moving in via StreetPass" thing, I'd love to know!



chriss said:


> Can anybody give me the website that has pics all the acnl items? I reset my browser history and forgot it.
> I remember the website starting with "mor..."



MoriDB, http://moridb.com/


----------



## trea

*edit: oops.


----------



## radical6

ah so
i have 9 villagers atm and im getting maple from someone today
tomorrow i get midge
can a villager move out when one is moving in?? u_u i need room ah


----------



## Farobi

Do Throwing Beans wear out after a number of times of use?


----------



## Mint

Farobi said:


> Do Throwing Beans wear out after a number of times of use?



Nope, mine never have and I throw them a lot. 



tsundere said:


> ah so
> i have 9 villagers atm and im getting maple from someone today
> tomorrow i get midge
> can a villager move out when one is moving in?? u_u i need room ah


That would bring you to 10 villagers (with Maple), which means you have no room for Midge. I'm pretty sure none can move out while one is moving in.


----------



## radical6

Mint said:


> That would bring you to 10 villagers (with Maple), which means you have no room for Midge. I'm pretty sure none can move out while one is moving in.




ah u_u well so on the 21st maple should have her house plot, and i gotta wait for the person who gave me maple hit the next day (right?? uh idk because if i tt to the 22nd then maple's house would still be in her town so)
if i tt a few days after the 21st and lets say a week later, will i be able to? ill be all right??


----------



## Farobi

If i have a bunch of Carnations lain out in an open field, can a villager plant a carnation as well?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

They can move on flowers ^_^


----------



## DJStarstryker

Farobi said:


> If i have a bunch of Carnations lain out in an open field, can a villager plant a carnation as well?



Yes. But they might plant other kinds of flowers too.


----------



## Toraneko

Regarding the swimming-then-pinging trick, is it possible to not get any pings despite being in the ocean for more than 5 minutes? I've had this happen twice in a row now, maybe I'm just unlucky...

- - - Post Merge - - -



chriss said:


> Can anybody give me the website that has pics all the acnl items? I reset my browser history and forgot it.
> I remember the website starting with "mor..."



I believe you're thinking of moridb.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Toraneko said:


> Regarding the swimming-then-pinging trick, is it possible to not get any pings despite being in the ocean for more than 5 minutes? I've had this happen twice in a row now, maybe I'm just unlucky...



That happens when the game thinks you've been playing for too long. It might also happen due to randomness, but I know that this can be the cause. Find out if it is by talking to one of your villagers.


----------



## Toraneko

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> That happens when the game thinks you've been playing for too long. It might also happen due to randomness, but I know that this can be the cause. Find out if it is by talking to one of your villagers.



Ah thanks. Would closing my 3DS and reopening it reset the current "session"?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Toraneko said:


> Ah thanks. Would closing my 3DS and reopening it reset the current "session"?



I'm not sure. I've noticed that when I've had the 3ds closed for a while, I don't get the "take a break" comments. But I don't know how long it needs to be closed for this.

EDIT: By the way, once you've gotten the "take a break" comment, it seems to fix it, so it's enough to just talk to a villager to start getting pings again.


----------



## Officer Berri

I stopped playing for a month because of boredom and grass deterioration, and now that I'm back I have a bunch of dandelions and clover around my town (luckily I had set up the beautiful town ordinance before I left).

Should I remove these? Do they count negatively on my town's appearance?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I'd personally keep the dandelions and clovers, because I think they look pretty. They don't count as weeds, so keep them if you like them


----------



## Officer Berri

Great!  I already got a four leaf clover already so I didn't wanna pick any more. I love the way they look too! Thanks much.


----------



## Sheepish

Quick question: having a special visitor in your town does not prevent the possibility of having a camper, right?


----------



## Chris

Sheepish said:


> Quick question: having a special visitor in your town does not prevent the possibility of having a camper, right?



That is correct.


----------



## Blizzard

I've searched but can't find the answer.  Redd's Gallery is in town.  There are two genuine art pieces today.  I thought there was only one at a time.  I've checked them closely and are positive they are not fakes.  I can get a friend to buy one.  Am I right??


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

maxfactor said:


> I've searched but can't find the answer.  Redd's Gallery is in town.  There are two genuine art pieces today.  I thought there was only one at a time.  I've checked them closely and are positive they are not fakes.  I can get a friend to buy one.  Am I right??



Yes, there can be more than one genuine art piece in the art gallery. I'm assuming you are able to have your friend buy the other one if that's possible.


----------



## Jinglefruit

maxfactor said:


> I've searched but can't find the answer.  Redd's Gallery is in town.  There are two genuine art pieces today.  I thought there was only one at a time.  I've checked them closely and are positive they are not fakes.  I can get a friend to buy one.  Am I right??



I think in general if there are 2 real art pieces one of them will not have a fake version. I usually hand out the spares to the next person to visit my town. xP


----------



## Blizzard

MarineStorm said:


> Yes, there can be more than one genuine art piece in the art gallery. I'm assuming you are able to have your freind buy the other one if that's possible.




Yes.  We help each other out with missing pieces or they give to me.  WooT!


----------



## Blizzard

Cannot post a simple signature.  I'm members of other boards, so I get what to do but nothing works for me on here.  Help please.

Never mind.  Must have been a slight time delay.


----------



## radical6

maxfactor said:


> I've searched but can't find the answer.  Redd's Gallery is in town.  There are two genuine art pieces today.  I thought there was only one at a time.  I've checked them closely and are positive they are not fakes.  I can get a friend to buy one.  Am I right??



most of the time only one of them are real, but you can use an alt acc to buy it.


----------



## Officer Berri

Before I stopped playing for a month I remember doing the signature petition for Shrunk to get club 101. I started playing again yesterday and I don't have it in my town. Why is that? Did the game decide "Oh you're not playing? NO CLUB FOR YOU!" or something?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Officer Berri said:


> Before I stopped playing for a month I remember doing the signature petition for Shrunk to get club 101. I started playing again yesterday and I don't have it in my town. Why is that? Did the game decide "Oh you're not playing? NO CLUB FOR YOU!" or something?



It did take 5-7 days from giving Shrunk the petition to the club opening. So you might need to actually play 5-7 days before it opens and not just have them pass.


----------



## g u a v a

If you have two physical copies of New Leaf are you able to have two completely separate towns on one console? Or can you only have two towns by having both the physical and digital copies?


----------



## Fayde

Can someone kindly tell me the name of that adorable red/pink penguin in the image?
She's so adorable and I hope to get her one day!


----------



## LerkeTurkey

Fayde said:


> Can someone kindly tell me the name of that adorable red/pink penguin in the image?
> She's so adorable and I hope to get her one day!
> 
> View attachment 10680



To answer your question, her name is Celeste. Also, I'm sorry to break it to you, but she's actually an owl. And Blathers's sister. Once you donate 20 items (and at least one to each exhibit) to your museum, you'll find that Blathers has got something on his mind. Talk to him and he will recommend a Public Works Project that will add a second floor to the museum - a shop that she's in charge of.


----------



## Fayde

LerkeTurkey said:


> To answer your question, her name is Celeste. Also, I'm sorry to break it to you, but she's actually an owl. Once you donate 20 items (and at least one to each exhibit) to your museum, you'll find that Blathers has got something on his mind. Talk to him and he will recommend a Public Works Project that will add a second floor to the museum, a shop that she's in charge of.


Oops! I did not realised that she was an owl, thanks for correcting me there!
Ah, she's adorable. Glad to know that she'll eventually be permanent. I can't wait to have her in my town.


----------



## Toraneko

Mayor Leaf said:


> If you have two physical copies of New Leaf are you able to have two completely separate towns on one console? Or can you only have two towns by having both the physical and digital copies?



If you have two game cartridges, the game saves will be on the separate carts themselves, so yes you can have two towns.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Regarding the ping trick again (sorry..) I've been doing it all day and I've only gotten one PWP suggestion from a villager. The rest of the time they ask me to change their catchphrase, ask me if they're psychic, or want to quiz me on what my favourite flower is... am I just unlucky or is there a daily limit on this?


----------



## Nao

Toraneko said:


> Regarding the ping trick again (sorry..) I've been doing it all day and I've only gotten one PWP suggestion from a villager. The rest of the time they ask me to change their catchphrase, ask me if they're psychic, or want to quiz me on what my favourite flower is... am I just unlucky or is there a daily limit on this?



I don't know what "the ping trick" is (unless you mean something like waiting around for animals to !! at you), but I was under the impression that you could only get one PWP suggestion per game day. I personally have never gotten more than one in a day, and I have most of them by now.

EDIT - just realized you're the person from the other thread. I swear I'm not stalking you. @_@ Are we the only two people online at this time? Jeez.


----------



## g u a v a

Toraneko said:


> If you have two game cartridges, the game saves will be on the separate carts themselves, so yes you can have two towns.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Regarding the ping trick again (sorry..) I've been doing it all day and I've only gotten one PWP suggestion from a villager. The rest of the time they ask me to change their catchphrase, ask me if they're psychic, or want to quiz me on what my favourite flower is... am I just unlucky or is there a daily limit on this?



Ah, thank you! Also, I've tried to get multiple PWPs suggested to me in one day using the swimming trick, but I can't ever seem to get more than one. I think there is a limit, but apparently some people don't have this problem.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mayor Leaf said:


> Ah, thank you! Also, I've tried to get multiple PWPs suggested to me in one day using the swimming trick, but I can't ever seem to get more than one. I think there is a limit, but apparently some people don't have this problem.



I've never gotten more than 1 PWP suggestion per day either. I think that might be the limit.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Yup, you can only get one suggestion per day.


----------



## lolskies

So I have Claudia in boxes, and the person I'm meant to be giving her to has to leave and won't be back until much later.
If I TT to earlier in the day when Claudia is meant to leave, so on the same day as today but just earlier time, will she be gone? Or still boxed?


----------



## Toraneko

lolskies said:


> So I have Claudia in boxes, and the person I'm meant to be giving her to has to leave and won't be back until much later.
> If I TT to earlier in the day when Claudia is meant to leave, so on the same day as today but just earlier time, will she be gone? Or still boxed?



As long as you don't TT past 6am you should be okay.


----------



## Farobi

OK, so i was about to get Shep in a trade, but when I went there, he was gone! The seller also was quite shocked on the fact. He was due to leave on the 24th, and the seller stated that she does not Time Travel. Any explanation of to why this happened? Shep is a dreamie now in the void


----------



## Toraneko

Farobi said:


> OK, so i was about to get Shep in a trade, but when I went there, he was gone! The seller also was quite shocked on the fact. He was due to leave on the 24th, and the seller stated that she does not Time Travel. Any explanation of to why this happened? Shep is a dreamie now in the void



The only thing I can think of is they might have gotten the date wrong. I know when Rudy was moving out he told me "in 3 days" but three days later he said "in 3 days". So, I dunno. :T


----------



## Lin

When you get a villager from another town will they always remember their old town and tune? Or do they forget at some point? Just curious with how this system works. xD


----------



## Superpenguin

Lin said:


> When you get a villager from another town will they always remember their old town and tune? Or do they forget at some point? Just curious with how this system works. xD



They will always remember it, even if their old town no longer exists.


----------



## Eloise

I ordered a lot of things at once from the catalog, when they arrived my mailbox was stuffed, there was more than 10 things. I emptied the mailbox and I was wondering will the rest be coming tomorrow? Thanks.


----------



## g u a v a

Eloise said:


> I ordered a lot of things at once from the catalog, when they arrived my mailbox was stuffed, there was more than 10 things. I emptied the mailbox and I was wondering will the rest be coming tomorrow? Thanks.



Mail gets delivered at 9 AM and 5 PM, so if you got the first 10 items at 9 AM, the rest will arrive at 5 PM. However, if you got the first batch at 5 PM, then the rest will arrive tomorrow at 9 AM.


----------



## kathyceeiscool

I thought that Animal Crossing made you have at least one of the villager types for balance in the game now that Stitches who’s lazy moved out I have

Greta - snooty.
Ava - normal.
Chadder - smug.
Roscoe - cranky.
Biff - jock.
Agent S - peppy.
Cyrano - cranky.
Rizzo - cranky.
Phoebe - uchi.
Knox - cranky.
I’m so confused by this, I have mostly the cranky type in my town. After Stitches moved away Rizzo moved in followed by Knox who are both cranky but I already had a cranky villager. I thought the game would have given me another lazy villager to keep the balance and what not, so now I’m really confused. Is this a glitch, or is the keeping the balance thing just some rumor? (Before I had Rasher and Roscoe at the same time so I'm confused as to why I have 4 cranky villagers and no lazy ones).

Oh! And my friend is giving me Molly one of my dreamies will this affect it if I go to her town and try to get her to move into my town? Ava will be moving out soon so maybe that'll keep the balance?


----------



## Superpenguin

There is no personality limits in your town. As long as you have space for a new resident, any resident can come move in.


----------



## kathyceeiscool

oh okay I heard that you needed a villager of every single type before? so I can have as many normal villagers as I want?


----------



## Superpenguin

Yes.


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Thanks! I have another question this time about perfect town status. I received mine as was pretty close to getting my watering can but I stupidly left a turnip behind a tree, didn't see it and it spoiled. Went nuts trying to find weeds and screaming at Leif cause she kept being like there's no weeds in your town! Got my perfect town status back. I destroyed my face cut out to move it to lay a path down and rebuilt it in a better location, and put a sign which I can't upload anything to so I was planning to tear it down (so it's still up). I also built a yellow fence. I went to talk to Isabelle and she said my residents want more PWPs because they feel Lavender is barren? And I have a good balance of natural & developed areas. Can someone help me out? I'm currently also building a fountain statue. Should I just build another bridge and more benches for the sake of more PWPs, wait to get my golden watering can and then demolish whatever I don't want? I try very hard to only build things I want so I won't waste bells :/ I don't get why status was fine for almost a month and now has changed


----------



## radical6

kathyceeiscool said:


> Thanks! I have another question this time about perfect town status. I received mine as was pretty close to getting my watering can but I stupidly left a turnip behind a tree, didn't see it and it spoiled. Went nuts trying to find weeds and screaming at Leif cause she kept being like there's no weeds in your town! Got my perfect town status back. I destroyed my face cut out to move it to lay a path down and rebuilt it in a better location, and put a sign which I can't upload anything to so I was planning to tear it down (so it's still up). I also built a yellow fence. I went to talk to Isabelle and she said my residents want more PWPs because they feel Lavender is barren? And I have a good balance of natural & developed areas. Can someone help me out? I'm currently also building a fountain statue. Should I just build another bridge and more benches for the sake of more PWPs, wait to get my golden watering can and then demolish whatever I don't want? I try very hard to only build things I want so I won't waste bells :/ I don't get why status was fine for almost a month and now has changed




did someone move out of your town? because one less villager affects it too.

also - do rumors upgrade??  i have a new badge for doing tasks for villagers, and i know if you do a lot villagers call you pro listener. since i got the new badge, they called me hometown hero (unless you get that for something else)

i know green thumb is for gardening, but now im a flower fan. cant remember if i have the silver medal for gardening though


----------



## kathyceeiscool

one less villager affects your perfect town status? currently I have ten villagers, Ava is set to move out today and tomorrow I'll be getting Molly. But, previously I posted about Stitches moving out and having 2 more cranky villagers move in so can that affect my status?


----------



## radical6

kathyceeiscool said:


> one less villager affects your perfect town status? currently I have ten villagers, Ava is set to move out today and tomorrow I'll be getting Molly. But, previously I posted about Stitches moving out and having 2 more cranky villagers move in so can that affect my status?



if a villager moved out the day you lost your perfect town status, that was probably the reason. also if you have more than 10 items on the floor (doesnt include seashells, not sure about fruit) ruins it too

im not really sure why you dont have the perfect town status.
also make sure the project is good and helps your town status, if you build a bad one then yeah. (ex: trash can)


----------



## kathyceeiscool

hmm nope I don't think so. and I don't have anything on my floors, I think if it did Isabelle would say something about a landfill & garbage etc? Because with the turnip that's what happened cause I bought some things for my friends and just left them there I picked them up, went to speak to her and it was still a dump until I found that turnip.


----------



## radical6

kathyceeiscool said:


> hmm nope I don't think so. and I don't have anything on my floors, I think if it did Isabelle would say something about a landfill & garbage etc? Because with the turnip that's what happened cause I bought some things for my friends and just left them there I picked them up, went to speak to her and it was still a dump until I found that turnip.



i edited my last post but did you build any "bad" projects??


----------



## kathyceeiscool

what's considered a bad project? the only thing I did since having to reset my perfect town (meaning it wasn't perfect, picked up the turnip was fine for a few days and now isn't) destroy my face cut out, but I rebuilt it in a new location. built a sign (planning to destroy) built a yellow bench & am working on a statue fountain.


----------



## radical6

kathyceeiscool said:


> what's considered a bad project? the only thing I did since having to reset my perfect town (meaning it wasn't perfect, picked up the turnip was fine for a few days and now isn't) destroy my face cut out, but I rebuilt it in a new location. built a sign (planning to destroy) built a yellow bench & am working on a statue fountain.



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/44114461860/great-blog-glad-you-still-have-it-would-you-happen

this is weird because you built even more projects?? you built the cut out sign again so im not sure whats your problem??


----------



## kathyceeiscool

nope I don't have any of the bad projects  and yes I built rebuilt the sign the next day.
Here's what I have in my town - Cafe, Police Station, 2 Fairytale bridges, Face Cut out, Sign, 2 Fairytale Bridges, Hot Spring, Zen Garden, Stone Tablet, Fountain, 2 Yellow Benches, Lighthouse, Campground, Arch Sculpture, flower clock, lamp post, street lamp & fountain. Tomorrow I'll have a statue fountain. My townhall has the Fairytale design but I don't think that affects anything? I have the same amount of trees & flowers. More if anything because they spout up randomly. The only trees I really lost was by villagers who placed their home their but Isabelle's saying that it's the PWPs that are an issue :/ At one point I had a fence because I was waiting to unlock a project & I didn't want anyone to place their house there which I destroyed last night because I got something good to place in front of my cafe.

I also walked around pulling up my weeds the last few days and I don't have any kind of garbage on the ground :/


----------



## Toraneko

Why does a villager change their mind about moving? I want some villagers out and I'd like to avoid it in future if at all possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there a site or blog that catalogs all the available customizations and includes pictures?


----------



## kathyceeiscool

http://customnewleaf.tumblr.com/

She doesn't have EVERYTHING. But, there's a good amount to go through. Much better than most of what I've seen posted online anyway.


----------



## oath2order

Toraneko said:


> Why does a villager change their mind about moving? I want some villagers out and I'd like to avoid it in future if at all possible.



Nintendo likes to troll us


----------



## Fayde

Does anyone know how soon would it take for villagers to start moving?

I just reset and the town is filled with birds (3 bird villagers!) and I am hoping that they would start moving out so that I can have more variety of villagers around.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Toraneko said:


> Why does a villager change their mind about moving? I want some villagers out and I'd like to avoid it in future if at all possible.



Once they've decided to move, just stop talking to them. That should keep them from changing their minds.


----------



## Thunder

Let there be stickies.


----------



## Lin

Superpenguin said:


> They will always remember it, even if their old town no longer exists.



That's cool yet not depending on the town name in question.... if you catch my drift. xD Thanks.


----------



## esc

Has anyone ever retrieved an old villager that moved out without going through the 16 villager cycle ?

Marshal landed in a kinda awkward spot and I didn't have time to reset. I'm hoping to have my friend hold him in their town, TT, then let me invite him back into my town once he's in boxes.

I've heard some people say it works and others say it doesn't. Which is it ?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fayde said:


> Does anyone know how soon would it take for villagers to start moving?
> 
> I just reset and the town is filled with birds (3 bird villagers!) and I am hoping that they would start moving out so that I can have more variety of villagers around.



Once you get 9 villagers and have gotten your 100% approval villagers will start asking to move.


----------



## Officer Berri

Is there a blog or a website somewhere that has images of what the different furniture series you can remake look like when you remake them? I remember seeing something like it once but I cannot remember where it would be!


----------



## LuckyLady

I did a quick search already and was unable to find anything, so hopefully someone can answer my question!

I've been searching and searching on google to find a list of wallpapers and their matching carpets for AC:NL, but all I keep finding is pages listing what style/theme the wallpapers and/or carpets are, without any indication of what their matches are. Does anyone have a guide that lists the matches? _Are_ there even matches in AC:NL, or does it just go by style or what? 

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I _think_ every wallpaper/flooring has a match, but I haven't seen any lists of what goes together.



Officer Berri said:


> Is there a blog or a website somewhere that has images of what the different furniture series you can remake look like when you remake them? I remember seeing something like it once but I cannot remember where it would be!



Here's one http://customnewleaf.tumblr.com/


----------



## jPottie

Does anyone know if villagers that move to your town from another town will stop talking about their previous towns/mayors eventually?


----------



## Superpenguin

jPottie said:


> Does anyone know if villagers that move to your town from another town will stop talking about their previous towns/mayors eventually?



They won't.


----------



## kathyceeiscool

I think they'll talk about them less and less and say how far away it seemed.

Also about my perfect town problem today I've built a bridge and a statue fountain and Isabelle says my villagers still want MORE pwp's. Is it possibly because I haven't built anything since receiving my perfect town status ... ?


----------



## janjan

How do I get my villagers out FAST without TT-ing to the wrong date and they're gone? :/
I keep doing the 2 day forward and back and it doesn't work. So I go forward 4 days and they're gone without telling me. 
The problem about this is these villagers are reserved and it's the 2nd time I TT-ed them out by accident. Help!!


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Been doing the campsite reset trick looking for a 9th villager that I like.

I've had quite a few in and out. Right now I have Peaches camping. 

Is Peaches worth keeping? Not my fav horse, but not the worst villager I've come across either. Opinions?


----------



## Superpenguin

Zero7STARZ said:


> Been doing the campsite reset trick looking for a 9th villager that I like.
> 
> I've had quite a few in and out. Right now I have Peaches camping.
> 
> Is Peaches worth keeping? Not my fav horse, but not the worst villager I've come across either. Opinions?



Peaches is my second favorite horse. I'd keep her.


----------



## radical6

janjan said:


> How do I get my villagers out FAST without TT-ing to the wrong date and they're gone? :/
> I keep doing the 2 day forward and back and it doesn't work. So I go forward 4 days and they're gone without telling me.
> The problem about this is these villagers are reserved and it's the 2nd time I TT-ed them out by accident. Help!!



if you're going to use that trick, i suggest you be really careful and walk in front of every villager. if they're inside or out on main street, just tt a few hours. that and you should be talking to a villager you like to hear if anyone is moving.

i suggest this guide more since its worked for me

but they're gone. if they're still packed up then i would get whoever reserved them to hurry and grab them. but if they can't, then i would tt a few hours back to keep the villager until they have room.


----------



## Leanne

When will I be able to walk around my town without the risk of getting an unwanted tan?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Katrina just mentioned Katie, does this mean I'll end up with her in my town soon?


----------



## Chris

Arietta said:


> When will I be able to walk around my town without the risk of getting an unwanted tan?



September 16th onwards.


----------



## Leanne

Tina said:


> September 16th onwards.



Ohh I thought it was much sooner hahaha .

Thank you Tina! ^^


----------



## Filly

Arietta said:


> Ohh I thought it was much sooner hahaha .
> 
> Thank you Tina! ^^



I've been covering up (wearing long sleeves, pants, and a mask) to prevent it.  My villagers were confused about my gas mask for a while but now they've accepted it as part of my "style." XD

I read that trees won't grow if there are "too many in the same vicinity" (not referring to the "needs to be centered in a 3x3 space with no other obstacles in order to grow" rule).  What's the limit on this?  I want to make this big orchard, but I don't want to waste a lot of fruits in the process.


----------



## MissPixie23

Perfect town question. I got a perfect town a couple of days ago and a Jacob's Ladder appeared that same day. Now for the past two days I asked Isabelle about my citizens satisfaction and she just said they love living her and we can keep our town cleaner together. Does she have to say "perfect" in her response in order for it to count as perfect? Today she gave me the same response but a Jacob's Ladder appeared anyway. So confused!! I am trying to get the 15 days in a row for my gold watering can and have enacted the beautiful town ordinance to help. Thanks in advance for your responses


----------



## esc

MissPixie23 said:


> Perfect town question. I got a perfect town a couple of days ago and a Jacob's Ladder appeared that same day. Now for the past two days I asked Isabelle about my citizens satisfaction and she just said they love living her and we can keep our town cleaner together. Does she have to say "perfect" in her response in order for it to count as perfect? Today she gave me the same response but a Jacob's Ladder appeared anyway. So confused!! I am trying to get the 15 days in a row for my gold watering can and have enacted the beautiful town ordinance to help. Thanks in advance for your responses



When I got a perfect town, Isabelle told me my town was "simply the best" and villagers "never wanted to leave." I don't recall her mentioning the word "perfect" however.  
If you're getting Jacobs Ladders you probably have a perfect town since they don't spawn in any other condition.


----------



## MissPixie23

That's what I'm thinking too. I haven't had any dead flowers and check daily for weeds. I also water everyday with a silver watering can. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Thanks


----------



## Jinglefruit

EDIT: Need to check am on last page before posting. =.=


----------



## Farobi

How to get resetti model?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Let there be stickies.



Credits


----------



## kwingfan01

how do I send a letter to someone in another town?


----------



## Farobi

how do i get the resetti model?


----------



## Superpenguin

kwingfan01 said:


> how do I send a letter to someone in another town?



Go to their town, write the letter addressed to the right person, send it at their Post Office.



Farobi said:


> how do i get the resetti model?



Groundhog Day - February 2nd


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Help! >

I have Peaches in my camp site and 8 villagers. How can I get her to stay?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Zero7STARZ said:


> Help! >
> 
> I have Peaches in my camp site and 8 villagers. How can I get her to stay?



Just keep interacting with her and you'll eventually get her to move in. There's no problem of her moving in with eight villagers.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

MarineStorm said:


> Just keep interacting with her and you'll eventually get her to move in. There's no problem of her moving in with eight villagers.



Thank you. So basically just bug the crap out of her. Sounds easy enough 

One more question. So while saving my temp character, I saw Peggy in the shopping district. She used to be a resident of mine, in fact she even said she used to live here when we spoke. But... Why is she there??


----------



## jPottie

I keep reading different things online about grass/snow shapes. Can someone clarify with 100% certainty what each type changes into?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

jPottie said:


> I keep reading different things online about grass/snow shapes. Can someone clarify with 100% certainty what each type changes into?



My Japanese guidebook says this about different grass shapes (summer to winter):
Circles => Stars
Squares => Hexagons
Triangles => Squares

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bones

Zero7STARZ said:


> Thank you. So basically just bug the crap out of her. Sounds easy enough
> 
> One more question. So while saving my temp character, I saw Peggy in the shopping district. She used to be a resident of mine, in fact she even said she used to live here when we spoke. But... Why is she there??



Old villagers will come by on occasion and just hang around there.


----------



## jPottie

CrankyCupcake said:


> My Japanese guidebook says this about different grass shapes (summer to winter):
> Circles => Stars
> Squares => Hexagons
> Triangles => Squares
> 
> Hope that helps.


 I kept hearing that triangle turned into stars, but I'll trust the official guide. Thanks!


----------



## Lin

Sorry if this has been asked before but... has anyone actually tested the 16 char cycle thing for getting old villagers back?


----------



## Farobi

While using the megaphone, what's the difference between "No reply" and "No response. Maybe they aren't nearby?"


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Farobi said:


> While using the megaphone, what's the difference between "No reply" and "No response. Maybe they aren't nearby?"


I think "No reply" has to do with hide-and-seek (not too sure on that), but "No response. Maybe they aren't nearby?" indefinitely means they are somewhere in the Mall area, whether in the museum or the shops.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

MarineStorm said:


> Just keep interacting with her and you'll eventually get her to move in. There's no problem of her moving in with eight villagers.



Well she has given me the option to ask before, and when I said yes Peaches wanted to play a game; if I won shed move in, if I lost she wouldn't. I lost  Now every time I get the option to say yes move here, she says no every time. 

Am I screwed? Haha hheh 

I am playing with my mayor but could I reset?


----------



## Bubble Pop

So I am dying to get a villager to move out but every time she wants to she chanes her mind and stays! Finally she has decided to move again, I found this out by chance from talking to Maple. My question is, if I now ignore her will she still move out? (because if she decides to stay again I will go bonkers!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Bubble Pop, I would think that if a villager says that someone is thinking about moving, they're going to move. Some people reset if they talk to the villager and they change their minds about moving to get another chance to convince them to get out. If you talk to one that wants to move and they don't change their mind, make sure that's the last conversation you have with them. I made the mistake to keep talking to Queenie after she had decided to move. She brought up her moving plans again, I told her to have a nice life (or whatever) and she changed her mind and decided to stay.



Zero7STARZ said:


> Well she has given me the option to ask before, and when I said yes Peaches wanted to play a game; if I won shed move in, if I lost she wouldn't. I lost  Now every time I get the option to say yes move here, she says no every time.
> 
> Am I screwed? Haha hheh
> 
> I am playing with my mayor but could I reset?



You'll get another (and another and another) chance if you keep talking to her


----------



## ketchupluver

Does anyone know if you go to someone else's town, can you buy things from their catolog?


----------



## Farobi

ketchupluver said:


> Does anyone know if you go to someone else's town, can you buy things from their catolog?



Nope they cant unfortunately 


Whoever is 5000k commenter is going to be banned unless its me > (bloody smilies...)


banned from my heart </3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Hey~ Does anyone know if TTing _backwards_ a month causes you to loose villager? Thanks~


----------



## Superpenguin

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Hey~ Does anyone know if TTing _backwards_ a month causes you to loose villager? Thanks~



If one was already ready to leave, it does.


----------



## Farobi

Are WiFi errors the games fault or the internet provider's fault?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Superpenguin said:


> If one was already ready to leave, it does.



Wait, am I safe if I told Chrissy to stay? I have 9 villagers atm, and one keeps asking everyday >.<


----------



## Lurrdoc

Do mushrooms disappear if you don't pick them up after awhile? I had a rare mushroom for aesthetics near my tree stump, but now it's gone.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lurrdoc said:


> Do mushrooms disappear if you don't pick them up after awhile? I had a rare mushroom for aesthetics near my tree stump, but now it's gone.



No they don't. I've been slowly collecting mushrooms in a little garden the past 2 months and they've never disappeared. (And I've quite a lot now) 



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wait, am I safe if I told Chrissy to stay? I have 9 villagers atm, and one keeps asking everyday >.<



You should be safe, in general if someone is preparing to leave in 4 days, then they will move out 3 days after the day you TT back to. ~ in my experience so far. If they're in boxes they will disappear, if they were going to be in boxes the next day then they will be in boxes the day you set the clock to. 
If you want to play it safe though, make sure you go back when you have a villager you want to leave anyway preparing to go. Or wait until you have 8 villagers anyway.



Farobi said:


> Are WiFi errors the games fault or the internet provider's fault?



Can be either. I usually find between moving closer to my router, restarting my router or restarting my 3DS, or getting whoever I'm trying to connect to, to do the same. The errors stop. 

Also you have Bob and Pierce written twice in your semi-dreamies in your sig. ;D


----------



## Lin

Lin said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but... has anyone actually tested the 16 char cycle thing for getting old villagers back?



^ ?


----------



## Lurrdoc

Jinglefruit said:


> No they don't. I've been slowly collecting mushrooms in a little garden the past 2 months and they've never disappeared. (And I've quite a lot now)



Ah, okay. Thank you very much. As it turns out someone took it without asking, but I know who and they are giving it back. Good to know that they don't disappear, though!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lurrdoc said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you very much. As it turns out someone took it without asking, but I know who and they are giving it back. Good to know that they don't disappear, though!



You're welcome! And yeah I've had a couple of people try to skivvy famous mushrooms from me, but I caught them before they left. Now I've filled that corner I think it's obvious they're not random spawns though.


----------



## Xanatos

Thinking of building a custom-design sign...But it'd be pretty useless if I can only have one. Can I build more than one of those?


----------



## Kiwi

Can villagers who used to live in other towns that I visited camp at my campsite?
Kidd is camping in my town right now and I'm going to convince him to move in, but what is strange is that he's not wearing his original outfit.
My little sister had him in her town but he moved away some time ago... Could it be her Kidd? o n o


----------



## g u a v a

Xanatos said:


> Thinking of building a custom-design sign...But it'd be pretty useless if I can only have one. Can I build more than one of those?



You can build a maximum of 10 custom-design signs.



Kiwi said:


> Can villagers who used to live in other towns that I visited camp at my campsite?
> Kidd is camping in my town right now and I'm going to convince him to move in, but what is strange is that he's not wearing his original outfit.
> My little sister had him in her town but he moved away some time ago... Could it be her Kidd? o n o



Never heard anything like that happening, I think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Glish

Hi. In the last week, my house HHA score has gone from 40k to 180k. I received my bronze and silver badges.. but have yet to recieve my Gold badge, and haven't seen Phineus in two days. Does anyone know why this might have happened?

Is it because I started an exterior theme challenge? Do I need to cancel this before I'll get my last HHA badge? Or is it something else? I'm confused, and could really use some tips, or advice, thanks so much. ~ Glish.


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Have you time travelled recently? Because I've heard if you have Phineas won't show up for a while.


----------



## Glish

kathyceeiscool said:


> Have you time travelled recently? Because I've heard if you have Phineas won't show up for a while.



I don't time travel in my game. I finally fixed it by canceling my exterior theme challenge. I guess once you start those, you don't get the badges? I'm not sure, but I got bored refreshing and ewaiting for an answer, and just tried it anyway.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kaitou Kid

Does the Bell Boom ordinance make the turnips Reese selling price high?


----------



## Dissonance

When you have the Beautiful Town ordinance, do you have to water your flowers or is that not the case?


----------



## Electricbluewolf

Dissonance said:


> When you have the Beautiful Town ordinance, do you have to water your flowers or is that not the case?




Technically no-your flowers won't wilt so you don't need to water them-however, your chances of getting a hybrid grow dramatically when you water flowers, so if you're after hybrids yes you still need to water.


----------



## Mao

One of my villagers said Mallary was moving out (yay!) so I rushed up to her and she didn't ping so I tried the 5 minute swim trick but she didn't ping either? I tried a few times but only villagers asking to change their catchphrases pinged. Is there any other trick? And will she move out without telling me if I somehow 'missed' her ping?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Hazelx said:


> One of my villagers said Mallary was moving out (yay!) so I rushed up to her and she didn't ping so I tried the 5 minute swim trick but she didn't ping either? I tried a few times but only villagers asking to change their catchphrases pinged. Is there any other trick? And will she move out without telling me if I somehow 'missed' her ping?



It tends to take a day or so after you hear the rumors from other villagers before the person thinking about moving will actually tell you.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Hazelx said:


> One of my villagers said Mallary was moving out (yay!) so I rushed up to her and she didn't ping so I tried the 5 minute swim trick but she didn't ping either? I tried a few times but only villagers asking to change their catchphrases pinged. Is there any other trick? And will she move out without telling me if I somehow 'missed' her ping?



Have you been giving her the silent treatment? If you haven't talked to her in a while, she won't ping at you. But I'm pretty sure that she will be moving out, regardless of whether you talk to her to confirm. You just won't know the date.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I guess you can only get 1 of the special birthday items per character per birthday? I just got the birthday candles item. I had a few villagers mail me presents, but they were all regular furniture. The birthday candles is an interesting lamp-like item but I really wanted the cake or the table...


----------



## Jinglefruit

DJStarstryker said:


> I guess you can only get 1 of the special birthday items per character per birthday? I just got the birthday candles item. I had a few villagers mail me presents, but they were all regular furniture. The birthday candles is an interesting lamp-like item but I really wanted the cake or the table...



Pretty sure that is the case. I only got the Birthday cake hat for mine, and didn't even know there was a whole set then. xP
Annoyingly you only get one of the birthday set items if you are best friends with a villager too. ~ on some of my alts, even though I'd spoken to a few villagers a coulpe of times they all just got regular items. 3:


----------



## Sheepish

Hazelx said:


> One of my villagers said Mallary was moving out (yay!) so I rushed up to her and she didn't ping so I tried the 5 minute swim trick but she didn't ping either? I tried a few times but only villagers asking to change their catchphrases pinged. Is there any other trick? And will she move out without telling me if I somehow 'missed' her ping?



Save and quit, then load your save again. Run straight to her, avoiding anyone else, and she should do the 'ping' regarding her leaving.
But yeah, even if you don't get her to do that, she'll still leave. Except you won't know when until Isabelle notifies you that she's in boxes on the loading screen.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Jinglefruit said:


> Pretty sure that is the case. I only got the Birthday cake hat for mine, and didn't even know there was a whole set then. xP
> Annoyingly you only get one of the birthday set items if you are best friends with a villager too. ~ on some of my alts, even though I'd spoken to a few villagers a coulpe of times they all just got regular items. 3:



Gah. I need to befriend the animals with my alts then to try to get the other birthday items. Or, at least, for trading fodder if I get dupes!


----------



## janjan

Is it possible to become "best friends" with villagers that you get from someone else's town?
I feel like I can't connect as well with them as the ones that I've gotten from the start or the ones that move in themself or campsite :/ or is it just me!?

Kind of bugging me


----------



## Superpenguin

janjan said:


> Is it possible to become "best friends" with villagers that you get from someone else's town?
> I feel like I can't connect as well with them as the ones that I've gotten from the start or the ones that move in themself or campsite :/ or is it just me!?
> 
> Kind of bugging me



Yes.


----------



## Sheepish

janjan said:


> Is it possible to become "best friends" with villagers that you get from someone else's town?
> I feel like I can't connect as well with them as the ones that I've gotten from the start or the ones that move in themself or campsite :/ or is it just me!?
> 
> Kind of bugging me



Yes. I got Ken from someone else, and he gave me his picture just yesterday. In fact, he gave it to me much more quickly than any of the other villagers who have been in my town since the beginning.

I guess it's the fact that they mention their old village a lot that bothers you?


----------



## janjan

Sheepish said:


> Yes. I got Ken from someone else, and he gave me his picture just yesterday. In fact, he gave it to me much more quickly than any of the other villagers who have been in my town since the beginning.
> 
> I guess it's the fact that they mention their old village a lot that bothers you?


Yeah I think so :/ 
They don't ever forget their old town right?
I mean has Ken mentioned it less after you've gotten super close to him?


----------



## Superpenguin

janjan said:


> Yeah I think so :/
> They don't ever forget their old town right?
> I mean has Ken mentioned it less after you've gotten super close to him?


They will always remember their old town.


----------



## Sheepish

janjan said:


> Yeah I think so :/
> They don't ever forget their old town right?
> I mean has Ken mentioned it less after you've gotten super close to him?



No, I don't think so.
Ken hardly talked about his old town even before I befriended him, though. I guess I got lucky with regards to that.


----------



## Mao

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Have you been giving her the silent treatment? If you haven't talked to her in a while, she won't ping at you. But I'm pretty sure that she will be moving out, regardless of whether you talk to her to confirm. You just won't know the date.



I don't play much, and when I do, I don't talk to her as I can't find her and I don't really like her either...


----------



## Brabus E73

When does the summer season end? I feel like I've totally shot myself in the foot by comin' down with the resetting disease so I'm pretty sure I'm about to miss out on all the rare summer fish/bugs if I can't get it together soon LOL (//.-)


----------



## Superpenguin

Brabus E73 said:


> When does the summer season end? I feel like I've totally shot myself in the foot by comin' down with the resetting disease so I'm pretty sure I'm about to miss out on all the rare summer fish/bugs if I can't get it together soon LOL (//.-)



Summer basically ends September 1st. However, the island is ALWAYS in Summer, so you can look for rare bugs there. Just note that the Scorpion, Firefly, Tarantula, and possible others will not be found there.


----------



## Brabus E73

Superpenguin said:


> Summer basically ends September 1st. However, the island is ALWAYS in Summer, so you can look for rare bugs there. Just note that the Scorpion, Firefly, Tarantula, and possible others will not be found there.



Cool, thanks for the exact date. So if I'm understanding correctly, does that mean we can catch the sharks and say, a red snapper there with it being summer?


----------



## Superpenguin

Brabus E73 said:


> Cool, thanks for the exact date. So if I'm understanding correctly, does that mean we can catch the sharks and say, a red snapper there with it being summer?



Yes.

Red Snappers are available all year, though, so you can catch one in your town whenever.


----------



## Darkprophet

Can you re-order items from Club Tortimer at the machine in Nookling's store?


----------



## Sheepish

Darkprophet said:


> Can you re-order items from Club Tortimer at the machine in Nookling's store?



No. None of the items you get from the Island are re-orderable.


----------



## Brabus E73

Superpenguin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Red Snappers are available all year, though, so you can catch one in your town whenever.



Great. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Janna

So I'm going to have 8 villagers once again soon once Frita moves out. When you're under 9 again there's a chance that a new villager will move in but it's not 100% every day from what I noticed, since I was at 8 for a few days before someone finally decided to move in and bump me up to 9.

To avoid bad villager house placements, do I need to create a new character every day, make sure no one moved into a bad spot, go through the house process and save? Seems a bit tedious to do every day. I just don't want another situation like with Curlos who moved in right in front of my house.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Janna said:


> So I'm going to have 8 villagers once again soon once Frita moves out. When you're under 9 again there's a chance that a new villager will move in but it's not 100% every day from what I noticed, since I was at 8 for a few days before someone finally decided to move in and bump me up to 9.
> 
> To avoid bad villager house placements, do I need to create a new character every day, make sure no one moved into a bad spot, go through the house process and save? Seems a bit tedious to do every day. I just don't want another situation like with Curlos who moved in right in front of my house.



Yes, that's the best way to go about it. Or you could spend 1 day resetting over and over until you get a villager plot you like or someone you want in your campsite. Then you can bring yourself up to 9 villagers sooner.

Also if you streetpass someone you can still end up with an unwanted 10th villager without warning. ~ but if you discover them by making a new character before hand you can TT back a day and invite a villager moving out of another town to prevent the streetpass villager from moving in. ~ I was lucky enough to catch Charlise in the act last week.


----------



## Janna

Oh, okay! Thanks so much  And ugh, luckily I almost never go out with my 3DS haha


----------



## Brabus E73

How does villager trading work exactly? From what I've gathered, you have to have 9 or 10, and someone else invites the villager in boxes to their town. I feel like i don't know the whole story though lol. I've never considered it since I'm used to the GC game and WW, but now I want to get rid of Violet ASAP lololol


----------



## Sheepish

Brabus E73 said:


> How does villager trading work exactly? From what I've gathered, you have to have 9 or 10, and someone else invites the villager in boxes to their town. I feel like i don't know the whole story though lol. I've never considered it since I'm used to the GC game and WW, but now I want to get rid of Violet ASAP lololol



That's kind of the gist of it.
On the day before a villager leaves, they'll be in their house with all their stuff boxed up. If someone else comes over to your town and talks to that villager while they're in boxes, the villager will move into their town. The person who wants the villager must have less than 10 villagers in their town, otherwise they cannot move in.


----------



## kindaichi83

if i ask someone to move to my village,

will the house reflects what it is in the villager's previous town or will it be reset to its original?


----------



## Sheepish

kindaichi83 said:


> if i ask someone to move to my village,
> 
> will the house reflects what it is in the villager's previous town or will it be reset to its original?



The house will not reset. It will look exactly as it did just before they left the previous town.


----------



## kindaichi83

Sheepish said:


> The house will not reset. It will look exactly as it did just before they left the previous town.



icic.. what about their catchphase?


----------



## g u a v a

kindaichi83 said:


> icic.. what about their catchphase?



They will also carry over. You can speak to Isabelle if the catchphrase is horrible. I believe it will reset it to default?


----------



## Superpenguin

Mayor Leaf said:


> They will also carry over. You can speak to Isabelle if the catchphrase is horrible. I believe it will reset it to default?



Nope, it just changed to a random one.


----------



## Brabus E73

Sheepish said:


> That's kind of the gist of it.
> On the day before a villager leaves, they'll be in their house with all their stuff boxed up. If someone else comes over to your town and talks to that villager while they're in boxes, the villager will move into their town. The person who wants the villager must have less than 10 villagers in their town, otherwise they cannot move in.



Ok, makes sense. Thank you  

How do people trade though? Like one villager for another if both have the space. Is that just done on good faith?


----------



## Superpenguin

Brabus E73 said:


> How do people trade though? Like one villager for another if both have the space. Is that just done on good faith?



It's basically done through trust. Where it might take place in one day or over the course of a month(This usually depends on one's willingness to Time Travel). Someone gets their villager out first and gives them away and trusts that person to give them the agreed upon villager when they want to move out. At least, that''s how I always see it done.


----------



## Brabus E73

Superpenguin said:


> It's basically done through trust. Where it might take place in one day or over the course of a month(This usually depends on one's willingness to Time Travel).



Ok, that makes sense. I think thats where I drew most of my confusion from. But why is TT required? To speed up the process? I would think that would do more damage than good to the town lol. Again, thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Sheepish

Brabus E73 said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I think thats where I drew most of my confusion from. But why is TT required? To speed up the process? I would think that would do more damage than good to the town lol. Again, thanks for your clarification.



It's to speed up the process and get villagers to leave more quickly, since it can take a long time otherwise. For example, I currently have a deal to trade villagers with someone. This deal was made over a month ago, and yet neither of the villagers we're going to trade have asked to leave.


----------



## Brabus E73

Sheepish said:


> It's to speed up the process and get villagers to leave more quickly, since it can take a long time otherwise. For example, I currently have a deal to trade villagers with someone. This deal was made over a month ago, and yet neither of the villagers we're going to trade have asked to leave.



Oh ok, so it's not required..just to hurry it up lol. Thanks for the help


----------



## Officer Berri

How many villagers total do we have in our towns? I thought it was ten for some reason, but I only have nine villagers and one is always trying to leave.


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> How many villagers total do we have in our towns? I thought it was ten for some reason, but I only have nine villagers and one is always trying to leave.



Ten is the maximum, but villagers can still try to move out at nine.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah alright. New Question!

Can a money rock still drop bells if it's surrounded by patterns?


----------



## Sheepish

Officer Berri said:


> Ah alright. New Question!
> 
> Can a money rock still drop bells if it's surrounded by patterns?



If there's absolutely no free tiles around it, it wont drop anything.


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Ah alright. New Question!
> 
> Can a money rock still drop bells if it's surrounded by patterns?



No, the money won't even be seen as coming out and disappearing like balloons do. You'd have to remove at least one pattern tile to see if it's the money rock. However, bugs can still pop out.


----------



## Officer Berri

Augh. Nintendo you are killing me with this BS. -_- So many reasons why I shouldn't have to need paths down.


----------



## Rune

If my friend's Bellboom town has Perfect Apples on Premium and it's a foreign fruit there, how much would I get?
Do Bellboom and Premium stack or not?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Rune said:


> If my friend's Bellboom town has Perfect Apples on Premium and it's a foreign fruit there, how much would I get?
> Do Bellboom and Premium stack or not?


They don't stack, unfortunately.


----------



## Rune

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> They don't stack, unfortunately.



Thanks!


----------



## g u a v a

Does anyone know if you can choose at PWP you are suggested? For example if a villager pings you for a suggestion and you quit the game without saving, will they always suggest the same project or will it be different each time?


----------



## Superpenguin

Mayor Leaf said:


> Does anyone know if you can choose at PWP you are suggested? For example if a villager pings you for a suggestion and you quit the game without saving, will they always suggest the same project or will it be different each time?



They'll request something different, but you have to go through the waiting process of getting a new suggestion. You'd be better off waiting until the next day.


----------



## Leonn

Alrighty then I gotz a question, is there a complete list (mainly of sahara , or however it's spelt) floors and walls with pictures? And likewise for furniture?

This question and the answer, may get buried, and if it does I probably won't bother posting here again on this same subject, so Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Sheepish

Leonn said:


> Alrighty then I gotz a question, is there a complete list (mainly of sahara , or however it's spelt) floors and walls with pictures? And likewise for furniture?
> 
> This question and the answer, may get buried, and if it does I probably won't bother posting here again on this same subject, so Thanks a ton in advance!



MoriDB, http://moridb.com/, is a searchable item database which has pictures.
Here are all the Saharah-exclusive items: http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=&obtained=Saharah&interior=&fashion=


----------



## radical6

what are silver nuggets for?? i know what the rest do but


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi

tsundere said:


> what are silver nuggets for?? i know what the rest do but



they all do the same thing except gold has the option to make into a gold furniture but, silver is just like the rest, you just use it on furniture


----------



## Cascade

Sorry for dumb question but it's possible to get 2 towns if I getting another copy of ACNL(cartridge) with same 3ds?


----------



## Leonn

Sheepish said:


> MoriDB, http://moridb.com/, is a searchable item database which has pictures.
> Here are all the Saharah-exclusive items: http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=&obtained=Saharah&interior=&fashion=



tyvm


----------



## suede

Can anyone explain how I get villagers to move? And maybe how the "selling villagers" part of the boards work?


----------



## Mint

hazumi said:


> Sorry for dumb question but it's possible to get 2 towns if I getting another copy of ACNL(cartridge) with same 3ds?



Yes, if they're on separate carts or one digital, one physical, you can have two towns on one 3DS, but the two towns can't interact with each other unless you have another 3DS.


----------



## sourburst

I've never traded before so what do you do. Go into someone else's town who's character is for trade and keep talking to them?


----------



## Superpenguin

sourburst said:


> I've never traded before so what do you do. Go into someone else's town who's character is for trade and keep talking to them?



If you're talking about trading villagers:

Once a villager is in boxes, someone can come over and specifically tell them to come move into their town.


----------



## Lavulin98

What you should do with the coffe beans that you recive after work?


----------



## esc

Lavulin98 said:


> What you should do with the coffe beans that you recive after work?



Other than selling ( or hoarding haha ) there isn't anything you can do with the coffee beans.


----------



## Lavulin98

Thank you for the answer Esc. <3


----------



## joku_muko

I have a person in my camp who I want is there anything I can do to get them to move in or am I out of luck? I am at 10 now and my next person is leaving the 30th.


----------



## Spontida

What music player would go best with the card series?


----------



## g u a v a

Spontida said:


> What music player would go best with the card series?



I would say the dice stereo. You can see what it looks like here: http://moridb.com/items/furniture/dice-stereo


----------



## Bones

joku_muko said:


> I have a person in my camp who I want is there anything I can do to get them to move in or am I out of luck? I am at 10 now and my next person is leaving the 30th.



Sadly, no. You've got to have at least one vacant space in order to have a camper move in.


----------



## Sheepish

Apologies if this has been covered before, but has it been confirmed whether or not it's possible to convince a villager to move into your town when you yourself have 10 villagers, but one of them is boxed up?


----------



## joku_muko

Bones said:


> Sadly, no. You've got to have at least one vacant space in order to have a camper move in.



Alright, thanks makes me want to stay at 8 or 9 maybe then in case this happens again!


----------



## Stitched

Question about people moving in.
I started a new game yesterday in order to make sure a villager I didn't like wasn't moving in.  I found a spot for Puddles in the worst spot ever, so I restarted a couple times.  Both times, there was no new plot.  The fourth time, the game loaded and the game preview showed a new spot.  I went in with a new file to find there was no new plot.  I entered as a mayor afterwards to find no new plot.
Today, I saw the preview for the game and saw a house plot in a decent spot, so I started with my mayor.
No plot.

How exactly does the new file trick work to get a house placed where you want it to?  Is it normal for there to just be no spot?  I want someone new to move in because I only have eight villagers, but I want someone I don't mind.


----------



## GOAT

can anyone confirm if this turnip pattern is the random pattern? i hate how this mighbe the random pattern the one week i litter my town with turnips

115/83
119/62
57/
 i want to know so i dont end up holding them until saturday -.-


----------



## Filly

Is there some guide that has pictures of all the Nook's Homes renovation options and their names?  This comes very close to being a great guide, but without pics I can't plan/obsess over which pieces I want to eventually get for my houses.


----------



## g u a v a

Filly said:


> Is there some guide that has pictures of all the Nook's Homes renovation options and their names?  This comes very close to being a great guide, but without pics I can't plan/obsess over which pieces I want to eventually get for my houses.



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/House_Customization


----------



## Filly

Thanks!  I'm actually not sure how I missed that, I check the AC wikia for everything


----------



## kimmy27

I'm trying to get 100 visitors, but I was wondering how the counting goes.
If one person visits 2 times in 1 day, will that count as 2 or 1 visitor?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

kimmy27 said:


> I'm trying to get 100 visitors, but I was wondering how the counting goes.
> If one person visits 2 times in 1 day, will that count as 2 or 1 visitor?



Every visit counts, so that will be 2


----------



## BonjourParis

My town is turning into a dustbowl and I have tried planting flowers and watering but this isn't really working. So after reading around some people have said jumping forward 30 days and then going back 30 days will restore my grass. Has this worked for anyone else? 
I have never used tt before and don't want to lose a random villager. Luckily one of my villagers pinged to say they were moving out in a few days. Does this mean no one else will move out if I tt?


----------



## sourburst

I was meant to do a trade with a character today but Freya has set up her own area for her house. :/ I was meant to get Mint today. As her house isn't there yet, she's just marked the area can I time travel back to tomorrow and it'll be gone?

I've been waiting ages for Mint. :/ Or is there no way around it now?


----------



## g u a v a

sourburst said:


> I was meant to do a trade with a character today but Freya has set up her own area for her house. :/ I was meant to get Mint today. As her house isn't there yet, she's just marked the area can I time travel back to tomorrow and it'll be gone?
> 
> I've been waiting ages for Mint. :/ Or is there no way around it now?



If you loaded up the game with a previous save file, no. If you loaded the game up with a new save file and haven't saved yet, you can quit the game and try again with a new save file until you get the plot where you want it.


----------



## sourburst

Mayor Leaf said:


> If you loaded up the game with a previous save file, no. If you loaded the game up with a new save file and haven't saved yet, you can quit the game and try again with a new save file until you get the plot where you want it.



I don't know what you mean by save file. I don't want Freya at all, I was supposed to get Mint today. I've just uploaded and saw her plot behind my house. If I just switch the game off without saving and time travel to yesterday before re-uploading will the plot be gone and will I be able to go ahead with getting Mint?


----------



## g u a v a

sourburst said:


> I don't know what you mean by save file. I don't want Freya at all, I was supposed to get Mint today. I've just uploaded and saw her plot behind my house. If I just switch the game off without saving and time travel to yesterday before re-uploading will the plot be gone and will I be able to go ahead with getting Mint?



Oh! I'm sorry I thought you meant you had Mint and wanted her to move to a different spot.

I'm almost certain that Freya is there to stay. Once you boot up the game with your mayor or any other character that you may have living in your village, you can't do anything about villagers.


----------



## Filly

BonjourParis said:


> My town is turning into a dustbowl and I have tried planting flowers and watering but this isn't really working. So after reading around some people have said jumping forward 30 days and then going back 30 days will restore my grass. Has this worked for anyone else?
> I have never used tt before and don't want to lose a random villager. Luckily one of my villagers pinged to say they were moving out in a few days. Does this mean no one else will move out if I tt?



Time traveling DOES work, yes.  Obviously if you have villagers you want to stay then that's going to be risky (unless they just mean 30 days total, and not 30 days at once...).  My grass grew back after I started using TT to get villagers out. Also, it's only really a good idea to TT if you have Beautiful Town Ordinance.

Honestly, I'm going to suggest just planting flowers on the mud patches and watering them daily.  This doubles the grass regrowth speed.  The trick is you can't step on the flowers to water them, or it will just erode the grass further.  This is where the gold watering can comes in handy.  I had noticeable results that way before I started TTing.


----------



## Zura

Well the 2DS be released In USA on October 12th?


----------



## Patchwork

I have a question concerning the streetpass badge.

Do players who have an animal crossing save file on their 3DS need to be in the Happy Homes Showcase for it to count towards the badge? Thank you.


----------



## milly

Hi guys! I have a question I couldn't find answered (sorry if it has been!)

I already have 3 normal villagers, and plan on asking a 4th one to move in from someone's town. Is it ok to have so many villagers of the same personality type or will she not move in?

(I don't plan on having that many normal villagers permanently btw. It'd get a bit boring with them repeating each other!)


----------



## Mint

milly said:


> Hi guys! I have a question I couldn't find answered (sorry if it has been!)
> 
> I already have 3 normal villagers, and plan on asking a 4th one to move in from someone's town. Is it ok to have so many villagers of the same personality type or will she not move in?
> 
> (I don't plan on having that many normal villagers permanently btw. It'd get a bit boring with them repeating each other!)


It will be fine! I have had four peppy villagers in my town at once. ^^


----------



## Brabus E73

I've been looking around the thread sections a little while now--would someone guide me to where i can find the standard pricing for hybrids? Thankyouthankyou


----------



## radical6

StormBlader said:


> Well the 2DS be released In USA on October 12th?


i think its the 12th or the 13th - its the same day as pokemon x and y are released.



Brabus E73 said:


> I've been looking around the thread sections a little while now--would someone guide me to where i can find the standard pricing for hybrids? Thankyouthankyou


there's no really standard pricing, but i would say 50k or 20k for a regular hybrid flower and 100k for a blue rose/purple pansy? thats what i would charge, but some people go beyond that.

you can find some shops who have it at 20k though


----------



## Brabus E73

tsundere said:


> there's no really standard pricing, but i would say 50k or 20k for a regular hybrid flower and 100k for a blue rose/purple pansy? thats what i would charge, but some people go beyond that.
> 
> you can find some shops who have it at 20k though



Thank you!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

2DS? Seems like a either some-one made a grammer error or Nintendo has taken a step backwards.


----------



## radical6

MDofDarkheart said:


> 2DS? Seems like a either some-one made a grammer error or Nintendo has taken a step backwards.



not really, while i think the design is ugly its good for small children. and its cheaper for families. the only thing i have against it really is the placement of the circlepad and stuff


----------



## Farobi

If I TT forward for a month or two a time when someone is on the verge to move, will anyone else move as well?


----------



## Quantum

Farobi said:


> If I TT forward for a month or two a time when someone is on the verge to move, will anyone else move as well?


Most likely yes.


----------



## Farobi

Me again. If I get someone to move in from another town, and TT the next day to see their plot, will they appear or not?


----------



## esc

Farobi said:


> Me again. If I get someone to move in from another town, and TT the next day to see their plot, will they appear or not?



Yep, theyll have a plot the next day. I've done it before.


----------



## esc

Anyone know why my cedar saplings won't grow ? I plant them exactly where fruit trees used to be but they still die.


----------



## Superpenguin

esc said:


> Anyone know why my cedar saplings won't grow ? I plant them exactly where fruit trees used to be but they still die.



You are probably planting them too far south.


----------



## esc

Superpenguin said:


> You are probably planting them too far south.



Ahh that must be why. Thanks.


----------



## Officer Berri

So even though I've been going to the island after the sun's gone down I seem to have developed a tan. Do I also get a tan from doing the tours or something? O_O Also how do I make it go away? I am meant to be as pale as the moon TAN IS BAD plz help.


----------



## deardeer

hahahaha I remember when I had a crazy tan! Yeah you get tans from the island/tours because it's alwyas the summer season there despite what your town's season may be. To make it go away certain hats do the trick, alongside all helmets and umbrellas. I personally wear the straw hat which you can buy from the island


----------



## Farobi

If I TT forward for a month or two a time when someone is on the verge to move, will anyone else move as well?


----------



## Officer Berri

deardeer said:


> hahahaha I remember when I had a crazy tan! Yeah you get tans from the island/tours because it's alwyas the summer season there despite what your town's season may be. To make it go away certain hats do the trick, alongside all helmets and umbrellas. I personally wear the straw hat which you can buy from the island



Ah alright, thanks! lol I wish I'd known that before. I have plenty of anti-sun hats that I would wear before I started visiting the island at night! Looks like I'm gonna have to start wearing my 'island uniform' again so I don't tan! xD


----------



## Zura

*All this does is change up here!*

Can someone please help with thread name Change? I heard you have to go in edit post then go in go advanced but I can't find where!


----------



## Superpenguin

StormBlader said:


> Can someone please help with thread name Change? I heard you have to go in edit post then go in go advanced but I can't find where!



Here's a picture guide for you:



Spoiler


----------



## deardeer

Nope, pretty sure whoever's said they're leaving will leave


----------



## radical6

Farobi said:


> If I TT forward for a month or two a time when someone is on the verge to move, will anyone else move as well?



well after they move out, theres a chance other villagers will too.


----------



## deardeer

But I don't think someone would move in at the same time someone is leaving, and then another person leave all because you wound on a month? o:


----------



## g u a v a

A bit of a random question but is it possible to have foggy weather in your town? 

I just booted up my game and it looks all hazy and weird, I've never had this happen before so I'm wondering what it is.


----------



## radical6

deardeer said:


> But I don't think someone would move in at the same time someone is leaving, and then another person leave all because you wound on a month? o:


unless i read their question wrong i thought they meant can another villager move out?? if you tt someone out and tt a month then someone might leave because you're ignoring them for like a month?


and @mayor leaf im not sure tbh?? i think i remember having it once


----------



## g u a v a

tsundere said:


> @mayor leaf im not sure tbh?? i think i remember having it once




Ah~ It turns out it was just the pre-thunderstorm weather. It's pretty creepy, very silent hill.


----------



## Mixxi

If someone asks to leave and you tell them to stay can they ask to leave again?

I told a couple of my villagers near the beginning of the game to stay but I want them to leave now. Will they eventually ask to leave again?


----------



## Byngo

Mixxi said:


> If someone asks to leave and you tell them to stay can they ask to leave again?
> 
> I told a couple of my villagers near the beginning of the game to stay but I want them to leave now. Will they eventually ask to leave again?



Yes, they'll ask to leave again. It could be a while, though.


----------



## Mixxi

Ah, good ^_^ thanks x


----------



## Zura

How do you make those tags like the spoiler tags that you can add you own name?


----------



## peachsoda

Help - Diana won't change out of the ugly blue shirt she's wearing :\ She's been wearing it for 2 weeks now and I tried to make her change out of it using the problematic citizens option in the town hall multiple times but she still won't change out of it. Is it a glitch? D:


----------



## g u a v a

StormBlader said:


> How do you make those tags like the spoiler tags that you can add you own name?



Like so: 


		HTML:
	

[SPOILER="text"][/SPOILER]

Just replace text with whatever you want it to read.


peachsoda said:


> Help - Diana won't change out of the ugly blue shirt she's wearing :\ She's been wearing it for 2 weeks now and I tried to make her change out of it using the problematic citizens option in the town hall multiple times but she still won't change out of it. Is it a glitch? D:



Pretty sure every time you complain about her clothes, it will get reset to that same shirt for all villagers. That's the case for my town.


----------



## Zura

Mayor Leaf said:


> Like so:
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER="text"][/SPOILER]
> 
> Just replace text with whatever you want it to read.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure every time you complain about her clothes, it will get reset to that same shirt for all villagers. That's the case for my town.


thanks I'm going to try it out! 


Spoiler: Thank you



Did it work?


----------



## Campy

peachsoda said:


> Help - Diana won't change out of the ugly blue shirt she's wearing :\ She's been wearing it for 2 weeks now and I tried to make her change out of it using the problematic citizens option in the town hall multiple times but she still won't change out of it. Is it a glitch? D:


You can also send her a new shirt in a letter. Sometimes they'll wear it, sometimes they'll just put it in their house. So it's no guarantee, but for me it works most of the time!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

I have a question about moving villagers. Do villagers who are planning to move still give out requests/tasks for you to do in the days that they are still in town? 

Basically, I have a villager who I really want to move out, but I've also grown attached to her, and I'd really like to get her picture before she leaves. She said that she was planning on leaving in 5 days yesterday, and I said, "Go for it!" She gave me the same prompt today, and again, I said, "Go for it!" I know that I'm really close to getting her picture, and I think that all I need is one or two more requests. But she hasn't given me any requests at all for the past five days or so for some reason! I've been sending her letters and presents (with her favorite style and color) to compensate, but I don't think that it'll be enough. I don't want to chance having her leave and just hoping that she sends me her picture in the mail, but if she isn't going to give me any chances in the next few days, then I'll just stop her tomorrow.

So, can anyone help me with this?


----------



## g u a v a

SonatinaGena said:


> I have a question about moving villagers. Do villagers who are planning to move still give out requests/tasks for you to do in the days that they are still in town?
> 
> Basically, I have a villager who I really want to move out, but I've also grown attached to her, and I'd really like to get her picture before she leaves. She said that she was planning on leaving in 5 days yesterday, and I said, "Go for it!" She gave me the same prompt today, and again, I said, "Go for it!" I know that I'm really close to getting her picture, and I think that all I need is one or two more requests. But she hasn't given me any requests at all for the past five days or so for some reason! I've been sending her letters and presents (with her favorite style and color) to compensate, but I don't think that it'll be enough. I don't want to chance having her leave and just hoping that she sends me her picture in the mail, but if she isn't going to give me any chances in the next few days, then I'll just stop her tomorrow.
> 
> So, can anyone help me with this?



Yep they will still give out requests/tasks even if they're planning to move.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Mayor Leaf said:


> Yep they will still give out requests/tasks even if they're planning to move.



Really? I don't know how I feel about that, then. I must be really unlucky then because she's not giving me any requests either today. I'm almost up to a week of not getting any tasks from her even though I talk to her throughout the day.

I guess I'll give her one more day, and if she doesn't give me anything, I'll just stop her and hope that she wants to move out soon again. I've been waiting for this moment for over a month now! Ugh! Thank you, though, for answering my question!


----------



## Brabus E73

Hai guise

I have two questions:

1. How is the museum shop unlocked?

2. How can I tell when my town is in "perfect condition?" I have no weeds or clove patches.

Thanks so much


----------



## g u a v a

Brabus E73 said:


> Hai guise
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. How is the museum shop unlocked?
> 
> 2. How can I tell when my town is in "perfect condition?" I have no weeds or clove patches.
> 
> Thanks so much



You unlock the museum remodel after you've talked to Blathers for 14 days straight and have donated at least 20 items (with at least one in each of the four categories).

If you talk to Isabelle about citizen satisfaction (I think that's the option, might be different) she will tell you if your town needs more work. If she doesn't say you need to work on anything then your town is perfect!


----------



## Brabus E73

Mayor Leaf said:


> You unlock the museum remodel after you've talked to Blathers for 14 days straight and have donated at least 20 items (with at least one in each of the four categories).
> 
> If you talk to Isabelle about citizen satisfaction (I think that's the option, might be different) she will tell you if your town needs more work. If she doesn't say you need to work on anything then your town is perfect!



Ah, ok--I haven't had this file for 14 days but I've donated a TON of fossils loool.

Sweet, I didn't know it was as easy as checking with Isabelle. Thanks so much, Leaf!


----------



## Mixxi

I had a perfect apple (maybe even two) at the start of my game and I sold it (I didn't know you could plant it). I haven't seen any since . Will I ever get more grow back?


----------



## g u a v a

Mixxi said:


> I had a perfect apple (maybe even two) at the start of my game and I sold it (I didn't know you could plant it). I haven't seen any since . Will I ever get more grow back?



Eventually you grow another somewhere, but it's very rare. You can use fertilizer to help your chances of getting more perfect fruit. Just bury it next to a fruit tree and wait for new fruit to grow and maybe you'll have a perfect apple. ^_^;


----------



## Mixxi

Oh, that's good then! Thanks


----------



## niightwind

I have a question about digital copies! If I have a digital copy on one 3DS and I want it moved to a different 3DS, is that possible?


----------



## oath2order

So I just magically jumped to 300k points today for my score. How can I go about getting the stuff that I missed, that I didn't get in the mail?


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> So I just magically jumped to 300k points today for my score. How can I go about getting the stuff that I missed, that I didn't get in the mail?



End your theme challenges.


----------



## oath2order

Oh, awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Swiftstream

My birthday is on the 7th, and I'm doing a villager trade which means I have to tt a villager I have out. 
If I tt past my birthday would I still be able to go back and have my birthday celebration on that date?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Swiftstream said:


> My birthday is on the 7th, and I'm doing a villager trade which means I have to tt a villager I have out.
> If I tt past my birthday would I still be able to go back and have my birthday celebration on that date?



I don't know the answer for sure, but I wouldn't chance it. Just make a pit stop on your birthday to get the party


----------



## joku_muko

How do you stick with villagers moving? I say yes then always at the last second have second thoughts. How do I stop feeling so bad about letting villagers I don't even like move? This happen to anyone else? What helped?

edit: may not be a simple question, not sure if it requires its own thread?


----------



## Swiftstream

joku_muko said:


> How do you stick with villagers moving? I say yes then always at the last second have second thoughts. How do I stop feeling so bad about letting villagers I don't even like move? This happen to anyone else? What helped?
> 
> edit: may not be a simple question, not sure if it requires its own thread?



Do you mean how to stop a villager from moving? C:
I just switch to my other character, and walk right up to the moving villager, and they ping me
And tell me that they're moving. I stop them on that character.


----------



## joku_muko

Swiftstream said:


> Do you mean how to stop a villager from moving? C:
> I just switch to my other character, and walk right up to the moving villager, and they ping me
> And tell me that they're moving. I stop them on that character.



I mean telling a villager they can move and then at the last moment telling them they can't cause I feel bad! Maybe why it may need its own thread? Not sure.

edit: I think I may just make my own post. may not be for this thread, sorry!


----------



## Jinglefruit

joku_muko said:


> I mean telling a villager they can move and then at the last moment telling them they can't cause I feel bad! Maybe why it may need its own thread? Not sure.
> 
> edit: I think I may just make my own post. may not be for this thread, sorry!



Not sure if you already got your answer, but the best way to prevent this is to run in front of all your outdoor villagers when you first load the game, if any ping and are moving tell them to stay, if they change mind then reset and either repeat or ignore them completely until the day they stated comes by. ~ They will still leave then. 
If you don't want to ignore them, then you'll most likely end up needing to save before talking to them for the next few days so you can reset if they change mind again.


----------



## Turboo

I didn't see this answered anywhere else, so how long do moving-out villagers stay up? Until 6 AM (when they move out)?


----------



## MrJason

Why will people want/force villagers to move out? And why some people prefer a certain villagers to move into their town? 

Is it just for fun? I don't get it haha


----------



## Farobi

MrJason said:


> Why will people want/force villagers to move out? And why some people prefer a certain villagers to move into their town?
> 
> Is it just for fun? I don't get it haha



People are too picky these days...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MrJason said:


> Why will people want/force villagers to move out? And why some people prefer a certain villagers to move into their town?
> 
> Is it just for fun? I don't get it haha



People have favourite animals and animals they don't like so much.


----------



## MrJason

So its just purely personal preference which won't affect the game right? (like have bonus if you have certain animals) haha


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MrJason said:


> So its just purely personal preference which won't affect the game right? (like have bonus if you have certain animals) haha



Oh, yeah, it's entirely personal preference.


----------



## Umbre

If I have turnips (a lot of turnips, I don't want to lose them) and I quit the game and say, 8 hours real time has passed, can I set the clock when I reopen the game (before loading it) so that only 4 hours has passed? Or would that count as time travelling backwards and spoil my turnips? Can the game tell that I shortened the amount of time that's passed?


----------



## Bones

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Oh, yeah, it's entirely personal preference.



I wouldn't say that it is _entirely_ personal preference. Some animals move into awkward spots, which can mess up their town.
And that's a very reasonable thing to get annoyed by.


----------



## g u a v a

Umbre said:


> If I have turnips (a lot of turnips, I don't want to lose them) and I quit the game and say, 8 hours real time has passed, can I set the clock when I reopen the game (before loading it) so that only 4 hours has passed? Or would that count as time travelling backwards and spoil my turnips? Can the game tell that I shortened the amount of time that's passed?



It'll know you time traveled, so your turnips will spoil.


----------



## Stitched

Will villagers that I gave to people still appear on my main street, or is it only villagers I sent to the void?


----------



## Mint

Stitched said:


> Will villagers that I gave to people still appear on my main street, or is it only villagers I sent to the void?



Villagers that went to people will appear in main street. ^^


----------



## Jinglefruit

Umbre said:


> If I have turnips (a lot of turnips, I don't want to lose them) and I quit the game and say, 8 hours real time has passed, can I set the clock when I reopen the game (before loading it) so that only 4 hours has passed? Or would that count as time travelling backwards and spoil my turnips? Can the game tell that I shortened the amount of time that's passed?



Change the time on your 3DS system settings and it won't know. ;D
Change it with Isabelle and it will.


----------



## in-a-pickle

So, this might sound a little confusing xD
So...I really would like to do some TT'ing for PWP's and stuff, but I have a villager (Pietro) setting up a house plot tomorrow. I would like to reset the house plot if I don't like where he moves, but if I TT today, it will end up somewhere random because I used my mayor to change the time and therefore can't alter where he decides to go.

The question is: If I make a new character, save and quit, and then reload the character so that I can TT forward, will I be able to get rid of the character afterward and decide where Pietro moves?


----------



## Jinglefruit

in-a-pickle said:


> So, this might sound a little confusing xD
> So...I really would like to do some TT'ing for PWP's and stuff, but I have a villager (Pietro) setting up a house plot tomorrow. I would like to reset the house plot if I don't like where he moves, but if I TT today, it will end up somewhere random because I used my mayor to change the time and therefore can't alter where he decides to go.
> 
> The question is: If I make a new character, save and quit, and then reload the character so that I can TT forward, will I be able to get rid of the character afterward and decide where Pietro moves?



I'm not sure if you can change the time and then delete the char instead of loading them to save the time change. Might try that on my spare town sometime as it's an interesting idea.

If you want to avoid chancing it though, change the time on your system settings on the 3DS home menu instead.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm not sure if you can change the time and then delete the char instead of loading them to save the time change. Might try that on my spare town sometime as it's an interesting idea.
> 
> If you want to avoid chancing it though, change the time on your system settings on the 3DS home menu instead.



Ah, lol it never occurred to me to change the time on the 3DS xD Thanks for the help! And yeah, it might be interesting for someone to test.


----------



## Jinglefruit

in-a-pickle said:


> Ah, lol it never occurred to me to change the time on the 3DS xD Thanks for the help! And yeah, it might be interesting for someone to test.



xP Strangely a lot of people don't consider this. I've always done this as in the past even if you went forwards in time with your chars menu it would spoil turnips.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Bones said:


> I wouldn't say that it is _entirely_ personal preference. Some animals move into awkward spots, which can mess up their town.
> And that's a very reasonable thing to get annoyed by.



Not to start an argument, but I think that still falls under personal preference. But yes, that's perfectly reasonable. I have one on my get-out-of-town list because of this myself, despite me really liking this animal.


----------



## radical6

in-a-pickle said:


> So, this might sound a little confusing xD
> So...I really would like to do some TT'ing for PWP's and stuff, but I have a villager (Pietro) setting up a house plot tomorrow. I would like to reset the house plot if I don't like where he moves, but if I TT today, it will end up somewhere random because I used my mayor to change the time and therefore can't alter where he decides to go.
> 
> The question is: If I make a new character, save and quit, and then reload the character so that I can TT forward, will I be able to get rid of the character afterward and decide where Pietro moves?



tt your main mayor to 5:58 am then quickly get out and go on a new character.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

How exactly does Villager Trading work here on Bell Tree?


----------



## Jizg

The person with the villager has them in boxes(ready to move out), you visit their town, pay the price, go talk to the villager and convince them to move to your town.


----------



## Farobi

*MAJOR QUESTION PLEASE HALP!!!!*

So it was Labor Day in a friend's town. Isabelle was there yada da doo blah blah. The problem is that I placed 2-3 unorderable items where she was standing and they *disappeared* the day after (she was storing them cause I was restarting my town). Is there any way to retrieve back the items?


----------



## esc

Farobi said:


> *MAJOR QUESTION PLEASE HALP!!!!*
> 
> So it was Labor Day in a friend's town. Isabelle was there yada da doo blah blah. The problem is that I placed 2-3 unorderable items where she was standing and they *disappeared* the day after (she was storing them cause I was restarting my town). Is there any way to retrieve back the items?



I don't believe so. I lost some of my stuff due to Redd's tent crushing it in the plaza and I never had gotten them back.


----------



## Farobi

esc said:


> I don't believe so. I lost some of my stuff due to Redd's tent crushing it in the plaza and I never had gotten them back.



not even via police station?


----------



## esc

Farobi said:


> not even via police station?



I haven't tried since I don't have it yet, but its worth checking out.


----------



## kimmy27

Question. Will the faceboard or normal townsign change when you change the pattern in your patternlist?


----------



## Mint

Farobi said:


> not even via police station?



They should show up in the police station! My hammer ended up in there after the faceboard landed on it.


----------



## Filly

Are Sweet Olives sold seasonally or something?  Suddenly I never find them in my shop, and I need about 40 of them to complete my hedges at some point :L


----------



## Mint

Filly said:


> Are Sweet Olives sold seasonally or something?  Suddenly I never find them in my shop, and I need about 40 of them to complete my hedges at some point :L



No, they're not sold seasonally.


----------



## Byngo

Filly said:


> Are Sweet Olives sold seasonally or something?  Suddenly I never find them in my shop, and I need about 40 of them to complete my hedges at some point :L



They're available to purchase year-round.


----------



## Filly

Lunatic said:


> They're available to purchase year-round.



Gah, I am REALLY unlucky then.  Thanks.


----------



## Byngo

Filly said:


> Gah, I am REALLY unlucky then.  Thanks.



I have the same problem with holly bushes, I'm lining some of my paths with them, and I haven't seen a holly bush in The store for 5 days now. >x<


----------



## Brabus E73

Do flowers spoil if you store them in a cabinet/dresser? Gotta save mah hybridz


----------



## Sheepish

Brabus E73 said:


> Do flowers spoil if you store them in a cabinet/dresser? Gotta save mah hybridz



I don't think so.


----------



## oath2order

I'm waiting until I get the maxed out store before I bother with bushes.


----------



## g u a v a

Brabus E73 said:


> Do flowers spoil if you store them in a cabinet/dresser? Gotta save mah hybridz



They don't.



oath2order said:


> I'm waiting until I get the maxed out store before I bother with bushes.



Also, just a heads up that both the T.I.Y. and the Emporium sell only two bush shoots. Just curious if you though that the Emporium sold more.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Hi! I have a question about Gracie's fashion checks. I won't be getting them for a while -- I still have Super T&T -- but I was just wondering; do any of her clothing from T&T Emporium count towards the themes? I have a few pieces of clothing that I bought from her store on someone else's game, and I'd really love to be able to use them in a fashion check at some point. Right now, I have the acid washed pants, brown argyle skirt, and star shades.


----------



## Sheepish

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Hi! I have a question about Gracie's fashion checks. I won't be getting them for a while -- I still have Super T&T -- but I was just wondering; do any of her clothing from T&T Emporium count towards the themes? I have a few pieces of clothing that I bought from her store on someone else's game, and I'd really love to be able to use them in a fashion check at some point. Right now, I have the acid washed pants, brown argyle skirt, and star shades.



Yes, clothes from Gracie's store also have specific fashion themes.
Look for them here: http://moridb.com/ if you want to find out what themes those items fall under.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Sheepish said:


> Yes, clothes from Gracie's store also have specific fashion themes.
> Look for them here: http://moridb.com/ if you want to find out what themes those items fall under.



Oh, thank you so much! <3


----------



## Brabus E73

Mayor Leaf said:


> They don't.



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

When a villager moves out (no trade, just naturally), another one takes up it's home, correct? Well, if I'm anticipating another member to notify me when their villager decides to move out, will I be able to accept this villager? I would have nine at the time. That would make ten. 

I'm sorta confused how accepting a giveaway villager works. Also not too sure how having ten villagers works either, lol.

Thanks for your patience and help, everyone.


----------



## Sheepish

Brabus E73 said:


> When a villager moves out (no trade, just naturally), another one takes up it's home, correct? Well, if I'm anticipating another member to notify me when their villager decides to move out, will I be able to accept this villager? I would have nine at the time. That would make ten.
> 
> I'm sorta confused how accepting a giveaway villager works. Also not too sure how having ten villagers works either, lol.
> 
> Thanks for your patience and help, everyone.



The game will only ever 'naturally' provide you with 9 villagers. Your 10th can only come from the campsite, or someone else's town, whether willingly (i.e. you talked them into moving in) or not (i.e. via StreetPass, or just from visiting friends/letting friends visit you while they have someone in boxes).

So assuming that you don't wirelessly interact with someone who has a boxed up villager, you should be able to accept this villager.


----------



## Brabus E73

Sheepish said:


> The game will only ever 'naturally' provide you with 9 villagers. Your 10th can only come from the campsite, or someone else's town, whether willingly (i.e. you talked them into moving in) or not (i.e. via StreetPass, or just from visiting friends/letting friends visit you while they have someone in boxes).
> 
> So assuming that you don't wirelessly interact with someone who has a boxed up villager, you should be able to accept this villager.



Awesome, that makes perfect sense. Thank you.

If, down the road, I come across someone who is also able to give up a villager I'd like while I have ten, must one of my villagers be in boxes in order to get the new resident?

I appreciate your clarification and patience Sheepish  You've helped me out a bunch and I'm grateful!


----------



## Sheepish

Brabus E73 said:


> Awesome, that makes perfect sense. Thank you.
> 
> If, down the road, I come across someone who is also able to give up a villager I'd like while I have ten, must one of my villagers be in boxes in order to get the new resident?
> 
> I appreciate your clarification and patience Sheepish  You've helped me out a bunch and I'm grateful!



I'm not actually sure if you're able to ask someone to move in while you have 10 villagers with one of them being in boxes. I am certain, however, that you can StreetPass with someone on the day that your 10th villager is boxed up, and if the other person also has someone moving out, that villager can move into your town the following day. Given that, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible to do what you said, but I haven't seen any confirmation of it.

And no problem, I'm glad to help c:


----------



## Zero7STARZ

I'd like a couple opinions about my situation with villagers... haha... its big decision time  (but I'm asking here because I didn't want to make a whole thread about it.)  

Ok, so this is whats going on. 

Uchi villager just moved out. She was 3/3 Uchi villagers I had, bringing me down to 2. I had intended on some time investment to try to get another personality type. I seam to attract multiples of the same type. Branching out was important. 
Reset once, Phoebe is at my campsite. 
Now I have 3 Uchi villager possibilities, all that I like. 

So what I'd like to know is this:  At what point do individual villager personalities differ from other villagers of the same personality type? I.e. What is different? Or will they all kinda be very similar? 

Is it worth it with villagers of the same personality, to have met or move in multiple?


----------



## radical6

Zero7STARZ said:


> I'd like a couple opinions about my situation with villagers... haha... its big decision time  (but I'm asking here because I didn't want to make a whole thread about it.)
> 
> Ok, so this is whats going on.
> 
> Uchi villager just moved out. She was 3/3 Uchi villagers I had, bringing me down to 2. I had intended on some time investment to try to get another personality type. I seam to attract multiples of the same type. Branching out was important.
> Reset once, Phoebe is at my campsite.
> Now I have 3 Uchi villager possibilities, all that I like.
> 
> So what I'd like to know is this:  At what point do individual villager personalities differ from other villagers of the same personality type? I.e. What is different? Or will they all kinda be very similar?
> 
> Is it worth it with villagers of the same personality, to have met or move in multiple?




eh i only see peppies and normals kinda similar - uchi's and snooties are a bit different. you might see uchi and normal being similar though, but i believe uchis kinda do the tough mama love thing ah

i wouldn't want to have too many of one personality types. eh. i like to have a mix so i can get pwps


----------



## Ghost Stories

WHAT IS THE NAME of this wallpaper I see around, it looks like a candle lit corridor? it had stone arches with candles in it. Any help?


----------



## g u a v a

Ghost Stories said:


> WHAT IS THE NAME of this wallpaper I see around, it looks like a candle lit corridor? it had stone arches with candles in it. Any help?



Is this (http://moridb.com/items/wallpaper/basement-wall) what you're looking for?


----------



## Vida

Do Lucky Cats really bring good luck? I've already got one black Lucky Cat in my house and today, there's another one in store... Should I buy it or would it not have any effects?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Vida said:


> Do Lucky Cats really bring good luck? I've already got one black Lucky Cat in my house and today, there's another one in store... Should I buy it or would it not have any effects?



Only "HHA luck", as far as I know. They should each be worth 7777 points. Of course if one has a feng shui colour and you put it in the appropriate place, it would bring you luck.


----------



## Cheesecake

*Q:* What does the Snorkel Mask look like in-game? A screenshot would be appreciated.


----------



## Farobi

Cheesecake said:


> *Q:* What does the Snorkel Mask look like in-game? A screenshot would be appreciated.



http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=snorkel+mask&obtained=&interior=&fashion=


----------



## Cheesecake

Farobi said:


> _*URL*_


So it covers the eyes? Damn. 

I was hoping it went above the eyes, as seen in one of the promotional images for the game. 

Simply google _"PlayerScuba.png"_ if you want to see what I mean. Being a new member, I am unable to post links or images.


----------



## Officer Berri

I have a custom design on my flag. If I change the pattern in my pattern slot will my flag change too?


----------



## Lavulin98

So I know that you can only have 30 projects in a town. But street lamps count as well? I mean street lamps and benches have unlimted numbers. c: thanks. I'm tring to put many so that my new villagers won't distroy my paths. xD


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Lavulin98 said:


> So I know that you can only have 30 projects in a town. But street lamps count as well? I mean street lamps and benches have unlimted numbers. c: thanks. I'm tring to put many so that my new villagers won't distroy my paths. xD



Wait, so of the 30 projects we can have in town, each street lamp counts as 1? So if I have 20 street lamps, there is only space for 10 other projects? I kinda thought they all counted as "one" >_>

I did have my own question...

In the Re-tail subsection of our forums, in the Villager subsection, I see alot of folk that'll host a thread for a villager cycle. (I know what a villager cycle is.) 

But I'd like to know how they're doing it so FAST! Most I see, will hold a villager for 15 minuets before they either give it to someone or send them out to the void. 

Not that I really need to cycle through 16 villagers ATM, there are two or three I'd like to move out. The last "Plan Move out ____" I did, it took me a month in game, like two weeks real time, with a new character, and the introduction but ignore you technique. 

I guess I'd just like to know... what do those 15 minuets look like? How do you do it in 15 minuets? What are ya doing different than me?


----------



## Sheepish

Officer Berri said:


> I have a custom design on my flag. If I change the pattern in my pattern slot will my flag change too?



Nope. It'll only change if you talk to Isabelle to get it changed.


----------



## Officer Berri

Sweet! Thanks a lot now I have one more free spot for making patterns! :3


----------



## Ghost Stories

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is this (http://moridb.com/items/wallpaper/basement-wall) what you're looking for?



THAT IS THE GUY and bless your heart lol! Now I have the name of it for my wish list!


----------



## Filly

Ghost Stories said:


> THAT IS THE GUY and bless your heart lol! Now I have the name of it for my wish list!



For future reference, this is a useful website for looking up that sort of thing:  http://www.moridb.com

It's not as convenient for furniture since there's so much of it, but stuff like wallpaper and flooring can easily be looked through until you find the name of what you're thinking of.


----------



## Zura

W much would I be able to sell 2 purple roses for?


----------



## Byngo

I believe the average price for a purple rose is 50k, though that's a little high in my opinion. But yeah, that's the average.


----------



## mayorx

so I got punchy to move into my town through camping (trust me it is wicked hard to get campers to move in) however, today there is no spot for his house? How long does it take campers to move into your town?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

mayorx said:


> so I got punchy to move into my town through camping (trust me it is wicked hard to get campers to move in) however, today there is no spot for his house? How long does it take campers to move into your town?


His house plot should appear tomorrow, since he has to pack his things up at his old town today (even if it doesn't really exist).


----------



## mayorx

okay thanks!!


----------



## Brabus E73

mayorx said:


> so I got punchy to move into my town



Oh, how I envy you.


----------



## joku_muko

Besides running to the catalog every single day is there a simple way to see if you already own an item? It really sucks having to remember, this seems like a small oversight on the developers. Every day I have to either remember (which is unlikely and most the time I just waste money and just buy everything) or run to the catalog when I go shopping cause my memory sucks so I know if I own that item or not. Is there not a simpler way? Sounds like a dumb question sorry, but it seems like this should be a lot easier than it is.


----------



## g u a v a

joku_muko said:


> Besides running to the catalog every single day is there a simple way to see if you already own an item? It really sucks having to remember, this seems like a small oversight on the developers. Every day I have to either remember (which is unlikely and most the time I just waste money and just buy everything) or run to the catalog when I go shopping cause my memory sucks so I know if I own that item or not. Is there not a simpler way? Sounds like a dumb question sorry, but it seems like this should be a lot easier than it is.



No, unfortunately the only way to know if you've bought an item previously is to check the catalog before buying.


----------



## Farobi

yule log is unorderable right?


----------



## Officer Berri

For those who have knowledge of pattern stuff...

Which color on the skin tone palette is the one that best resembles the lightest skin tone? I think I've been making the skin on my dresses too light and it's irritating my OCD. And I can't check myself because my character STILL has a tan. O_O


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> yule log is unorderable right?



Yesh.


----------



## Lavulin98

Locker said that it was a stoern and foreign obejs are on the beach. What are those foreign objects?XD Never seen one except the Gulliver dude.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

So I've been TTing to get rid of some people, and today Mott asked me to leave, so I said yes and then he said that he was going to stay because he didn't trust me to keep up my training or something...this is the 3rd time this has happened with him, and I don't know how to make him leave. I've tried being friends with him and I've tried ignoring him, and neither seems to work - what else can I do?


----------



## Punchyleaf

How many items can you buy from a villagers home that you're visiting? Is it only one per visit?


----------



## Filly

autumnleavesxo said:


> So I've been TTing to get rid of some people, and today Mott asked me to leave, so I said yes and then he said that he was going to stay because he didn't trust me to keep up my training or something...this is the 3rd time this has happened with him, and I don't know how to make him leave. I've tried being friends with him and I've tried ignoring him, and neither seems to work - what else can I do?



If you're good friends with him then he shouldn't be changing his mind on you, though maybe how long he's been in your town is a factor too.

Your other option is to ignore his "pings" and talk extensively to other villagers to find out when someone's planning to leave.  If you think he'll change his mind on you if you talk to him, continue to not respond to his "pings" until Isabelle notifies you on the day he's moving out, that he's leaving.  This way he can't change his mind.

Loviechu:  I'm guessing yes, because I've only ever been able to buy one per trip.


----------



## Sheepish

autumnleavesxo said:


> So I've been TTing to get rid of some people, and today Mott asked me to leave, so I said yes and then he said that he was going to stay because he didn't trust me to keep up my training or something...this is the 3rd time this has happened with him, and I don't know how to make him leave. I've tried being friends with him and I've tried ignoring him, and neither seems to work - what else can I do?



Apparently it's a random chance that it'll happen, and it doesn't have anything to do with how close you are with them.

If you're still on the day that he asked, and you haven't saved after he changed his mind, you could close the game without saving, open it up again, run to him, and see if he changes his mind again. Keep doing this until he doesn't.

Alternatively, as mentioned above by Filly, close the game without saving, open it up again, ignore him when he 'pings' you, and he'll be certain to leave.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Filly said:


> If you're good friends with him then he shouldn't be changing his mind on you, though maybe how long he's been in your town is a factor too.
> 
> Your other option is to ignore his "pings" and talk extensively to other villagers to find out when someone's planning to leave.  If you think he'll change his mind on you if you talk to him, continue to not respond to his "pings" until Isabelle notifies you on the day he's moving out, that he's leaving.  This way he can't change his mind.
> 
> Loviechu:  I'm guessing yes, because I've only ever been able to buy one per trip.




Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheepish said:


> Apparently it's a random chance that it'll happen, and it doesn't have anything to do with how close you are with them.
> 
> If you're still on the day that he asked, and you haven't saved after he changed his mind, you could close the game without saving, open it up again, run to him, and see if he changes his mind again. Keep doing this until he doesn't.
> 
> Alternatively, as mentioned above by Filly, close the game without saving, open it up again, ignore him when he 'pings' you, and he'll be certain to leave.




Thank you, I'll give it a try


----------



## Divo

Will villagers move in over top of patterns placed on the ground?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Divo said:


> Will villagers move in over top of patterns placed on the ground?



They might. Patterns don't stop anything but things that grow on the ground or appear underground.


----------



## Lin

When's the first day snow can start falling in Animal crossing new leaf? I know the sites say early December but I was hoping for an exact date unless there is none. xD;


----------



## BellGreen

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> They might. Patterns don't stop anything but things that grow on the ground or appear underground.



Second this. Mint moved ON MY PATH :c Also Divo, you haven't seen the wide amount of pictures of roped areas on patterns?


----------



## Mint

BellBringerGreen said:


> Second this. Mint moved ON MY PATH :c Also Divo, you haven't seen the wide amount of pictures of roped areas on patterns?



I'm sorry. I just really liked that area of your town. ;___;



Lin said:


> When's the first day snow can start falling in Animal crossing new leaf? I know the sites say early December but I was hoping for an exact date unless there is none. xD;



It might be random, sort of like how it can rain in my town, but not someone else's town on the same day.
It may have been the second week in December though, but I can't remember. Dx -had the JP version at that time-


----------



## Lin

Mint said:


> I'm sorry. I just really liked that area of your town. ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> It might be random, sort of like how it can rain in my town, but not someone else's town on the same day.
> It may have been the second week in December though, but I can't remember. Dx -had the JP version at that time-


Oh well, it's not very important anyway.  Just wanted my 4th char's birthday to be the first day of snowfall...


----------



## Filly

People always say that in order to get a 10th villager, they have to be obtained in one of the following ways:

- Invited from campsite
- StreetPass
- Wi-Fi

However... does this mean that the 10th villager specifically must be obtained this way, OR does it mean that just *one* of your potential 10 villagers must be invited this way?  The latter would imply you can get a "random" villager as your 10th as long as one of your first 9 was obtained in one of the ways listed above.

Last night I TT'd to this morning to reset for campers, and I had 9 villagers.  Then suddenly on the title screen, I see a plot... I check it in-game, and it's Nan.  The only town I've visited recently was my bf's, and he's never had Nan.  I haven't StreetPassed anyone in days, and I certainly didn't invite her from anywhere.

It's not a big deal or anything, I just don't know where she came from


----------



## Snow

That is weird! As far as I know you can't have a random villager appear as your 10th, but who knows? If she did somehow come from another town she'll tell you, so you'll be able to figure it out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



joku_muko said:


> Besides running to the catalog every single day is there a simple way to see if you already own an item? It really sucks having to remember, this seems like a small oversight on the developers. Every day I have to either remember (which is unlikely and most the time I just waste money and just buy everything) or run to the catalog when I go shopping cause my memory sucks so I know if I own that item or not. Is there not a simpler way? Sounds like a dumb question sorry, but it seems like this should be a lot easier than it is.



if you play near your computer you can use the catalogs at moridb; if you have a smartphone you can use the ACNL Guide app; and you can always get the guidebook and use it as a checklist (although the prima guide is really unwieldy -- I have one of the Japanese guides and it came with a detachable booklet that is a checklist). I am usually just up and checking email when I log on to the game in the morning, so I open up my moridb catalogs when I shop.


----------



## Filly

It would also make sense if she's random because I had no Normal villagers in town before her.  Maybe it's someone I Street Passed the other day, and it just took a while to actually happen...?  I'm not sure how the "passive Street Pass/Wi-Fi move-ins" work anyway.  I visit my bf's town basically every day, and I once had one of his villagers move in like a week or two after he moved out of my bf's town (I probably didn't have room before then).  

It's all very mysterious o.o; I'm just going to take this as a sign that it's good to do the reset trick every day, even if I'm at 9 villagers and am not expecting anyone.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Plot reset question:
I've seen people say that you get certain personalities when resetting for villagers. And that it has something to do with the least personality you have being the one that shows up?
So if I let my 1 smug villager (only smug in town) move away, will another smug replace him?


----------



## Filly

You will never get a random villager that is the same personality as the last one to move out unfortunately.  That's the exception to the rule.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah ok, that's good. I'm tired of seeing Hazels Unibrow in each of my towns - since she likes to pack up and move to each new town or town I have - so I'm dying to rid myself of her, but I didn't want an unwanted Uchi taking her place


----------



## Zura

Which town ordnance is the best to grow Hybrids becuse i heard that beautiful town makes it harder to get them! and how should the flowers be placed?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

StormBlader said:


> Which town ordnance is the best to grow Hybrids becuse i heard that beautiful town makes it harder to get them! and how should the flowers be placed?



I think the mistake some are making is not watering the flowers they want to hybridize while having beautiful town active. So it seems like it's harder. But it's not. I have beautiful town and no problems making hybrids. Just water them 

EDIT: As for placement, I put mine in a diamond shape, so there's plenty of room for hybrids to spawn in.
Like so:
OXO
XOX
OXO


----------



## kyasarin

I've got a red nose for running around too much and falling on my face. How can I get rid of it?


----------



## radical6

kyasarin said:


> I've got a red nose for running around too much and falling on my face. How can I get rid of it?



omfg you can get that?? uhh try buying some medicine

edit: could someone tell me how to breed blue roses and purple pansies? please dont link me to a wiki page or something because all sources say different things and im really confused


----------



## oath2order

Take two red roses that are bred from an orange x white, purple x red, or orange x purple cross for a blue rose.

Purple pansies are two red pansies.


----------



## radical6

oath2order said:


> Take two red roses that are bred from an orange x white, purple x red, or orange x purple cross for a blue rose.
> 
> Purple pansies are two red pansies.



ah okay!! i thought thats how you got blue roses

but purple pansies are that simple?? nothing complex like blue roses?? someone told me they were so


----------



## Zura

OK so I have two blue roses next to eachother and I got fertilizer so I should have a pretty good chance of getting More! My question is how much could I sell blue roses for I need a real opinion!


----------



## radical6

StormBlader said:


> OK so I have two blue roses next to eachother and I got fertilizer so I should have a pretty good chance of getting More! My question is how much could I sell blue roses for I need a real opinion!



uhh id say anywhere from 50k-150k is good per rose
though i would charge less thats the standard price


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

tsundere said:


> ah okay!! i thought thats how you got blue roses
> 
> but purple pansies are that simple?? nothing complex like blue roses?? someone told me they were so



I haven't yet made any purple pansies, but according to thonky, you have to use reds (or one red and one yellow) that came from two hybrid pansies. I know you said not to, but I'm going to link you the page anyway http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/flowers-hybrids/ - maybe you can use it


----------



## StarryACNL

Can you make the sleek set with gems?


----------



## Zura

So I have a villager moving in today she's in boxes but I want her not to be so if I skip a day well there be any risk of losing a villager?


----------



## catman_

StormBlader said:


> So I have a villager moving in today she's in boxes but I want her not to be so if I skip a day well there be any risk of losing a villager?



You want her to walk around your town right? If yes, then it's okay to TT a day forward since there needs to be some time after someone moves in/moves out before it happens again. Just walking around after you TT to check if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Zura

So its OK to TT a day and then go back a day?


----------



## catman_

StormBlader said:


> So its OK to TT a day and then go back a day?



Yes. If you want to be extra careful, I would recommend checking if your villagers "ping" you after traveling a day, then another time when you travel back. 

I remember the latest a villager told me he was moving was almost 3 days before he moved, so he'll tell you if he wants to.


----------



## Zura

I don't think I wanna TT so soon my turnips are selling for 154!


----------



## catman_

StormBlader said:


> I don't think I wanna TT so soon my turnips are selling for 154!



Maybe it'll go higher haha. Btw turnip prices are time travel-able. Mines changing at noon, then I TT'd a few hours back and they were the same price as before noon. I don't know about TT days though.


----------



## DJStarstryker

catman_ said:


> Maybe it'll go higher haha. Btw turnip prices are time travel-able. Mines changing at noon, then I TT'd a few hours back and they were the same price as before noon. I don't know about TT days though.



You can TT forward days (as long as you don't pass Sunday) and it won't affect turnips. You just can't TT back days or your turnips will spoil.


----------



## catman_

DJStarstryker said:


> You can TT forward days (as long as you don't pass Sunday) and it won't affect turnips. You just can't TT back days or your turnips will spoil.



I'm talking about turnip prices mate


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Gracie was at my plaza yesterday for my 4th n final. 

Had to go to work, didn't get a chance to finish playing yesterday. 

TT'd back to find her, she was gone. 

No TTing w Gracie? Or is there a time she shows up or what?


----------



## catman_

Zero7STARZ said:


> Gracie was at my plaza yesterday for my 4th n final.
> 
> Had to go to work, didn't get a chance to finish playing yesterday.
> 
> TT'd back to find her, she was gone.
> 
> No TTing w Gracie? Or is there a time she shows up or what?


You can't TT back to Gracie, from what I have heard. I don't really think there's specific days she shows up.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

It is possible to TT to Gracie, but I find that it doesn't always work. I was going to do the trick where you complete all 4 fashion checks on the same day in my second town, but I must have messed up because I only managed to find her once after the first one. It worked in my main town. I'm not sure what I did differently.


----------



## deardeer

I have a question about bridge placement. I had an ideal location I wanted to place my bridge but Isabelle said it was too close to the zen clock even though the zen clock is 3 spaces away from the river and one space above where I want to place my bridge. If I demolish the zen clock and build the bridge, would I be able to build the zen clock again? I've seen people say this can happen but I need definite answers haha. Don't really want to spend 200k for nothing :S


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I wouldn't be surprised if Isabelle would say that it would be too close to the bridge. Does the clock HAVE to be right in that spot? Because you could probably place it like one tile further back.


----------



## Sheepish

deardeer said:


> I have a question about bridge placement. I had an ideal location I wanted to place my bridge but Isabelle said it was too close to the zen clock even though the zen clock is 3 spaces away from the river and one space above where I want to place my bridge. If I demolish the zen clock and build the bridge, would I be able to build the zen clock again? I've seen people say this can happen but I need definite answers haha. Don't really want to spend 200k for nothing :S



If I'm reading your description right, I _think_ it should be possible to do it.
This is how close I managed to put my park clock to my bridge as a comparison:






Though the space restrictions might be different with horizontal bridges...


----------



## deardeer

Hallelujah, that's perfect! And my clock is an extra space away from the riverside than yours is so hopefully I'll be able to make it work. Thank you so much : )


----------



## Rosalie1991

Hey 

does anybody know how long a dreamtown is able to exist without update youre dream? I dont update my town daily, but dont want to get a new dreamcode.. 

If someone visit youre dream lets say once a week, does this keep youre dreamtown and youre dreamcode even when youre not updating a long time?


----------



## Rafflesia

Does anyone know the special words to include in letters to villagers in the Japanese version?


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Um so a villager just gave me a second copy of their picture. What?

Why do I get two? Lol


----------



## Sheepish

Zero7STARZ said:


> Um so a villager just gave me a second copy of their picture. What?
> 
> Why do I get two? Lol



When you're on the 'friendship level' where a villager is willing to give you their picture, they're just as easily able to give you more.

Pierce gave me 3 of his in a span of a week. Just think that they _really_ like you, haha.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Rafflesia said:


> Does anyone know the special words to include in letters to villagers in the Japanese version?



According to the Japanese guidebook that I have, just use simple greetings and vocabulary, and spaces for readability. At least 10 characters.


----------



## Punchyleaf

How long after someone moves out does it take to get your 9th villager?


----------



## g u a v a

Loviechu said:


> How long after someone moves out does it take to get your 9th villager?



You'll get them anywhere from 2 days to up to a week. Definitely by the 7th day someone will have moved in.


----------



## Filly

Do you need a top, bottoms, shoes, hat, and accessory to pass Gracie's fashion checks?  I've noticed some of the themes have very slim pickings for hats and accessories in particular.


----------



## radical6

Filly said:


> Do you need a top, bottoms, shoes, hat, and accessory to pass Gracie's fashion checks?  I've noticed some of the themes have very slim pickings for hats and accessories in particular.



uhh i passed usually with a shirt, pants, and shoes. theyre not needed but they help


----------



## Farobi

in a new day will a villager's plot appear on 12:00am or 6:00am?


----------



## Filly

6 AM.


----------



## Petunia

A question about gold roses...

Is it impossible to create them with a Beautiful town ordinance in effect? I switched from Beautiful to rich so I could let black roses wilt, and now will be switching to Beautiful again to make more black roses. 

This is so painfully slow and expensive.


----------



## Sheepish

Petunia said:


> A question about gold roses...
> 
> Is it impossible to create them with a Beautiful town ordinance in effect? I switched from Beautiful to rich so I could let black roses wilt, and now will be switching to Beautiful again to make more black roses.
> 
> This is so painfully slow and expensive.


Yeah, it's impossible since flowers will never wilt under the Beautiful Town ordinance.
I suppose you could try making a ton of black roses before switching ordinances, which is what I'm probably going to do.


----------



## Petunia

Okay, thanks!

My mayor, who thinks he's a King (his name is Kingsley) needs some more gold roses decorating his castle.


----------



## Filly

Trying to get an oak silk moth for a villager.  Every guide says they spawn "on trees," does it have to be a specific kind? (oak, fruit, cedar)


----------



## Sheepish

Filly said:


> Trying to get an oak silk moth for a villager.  Every guide says they spawn "on trees," does it have to be a specific kind? (oak, fruit, cedar)



From what I've noticed, no.


----------



## Lin

Ok so I'm having the hardest time getting Bunnie into a spot I want her and I have to go to bed soon... if I go to sleep, 6am happens, but I don't go on my mayor at all can I keep trying the reset trick on Bunnie tomorrow or will the game lock her into a position?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Most likey, she'll be locked into place whenever you save/quit your game.
Though I'm not 100% sure on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Most likey, she'll be locked into place whenever you save/quit your game.
Though I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Lin

MDofDarkheart said:


> Most likey, she'll be locked into place whenever you save/quit your game.
> Though I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Most likey, she'll be locked into place whenever you save/quit your game.
> Though I'm not 100% sure on that.



I never said I was going to save or quit though... just said I had to go to bed lol.

I had to answer my own question anyway... and the answer is "No they don't get locked into place" and you can keep doing the reset trick the next day as long as you don't go on your mayor as per usual. xD Thanks Lin.


----------



## Campy

Lin said:


> I never said I was going to save or quit though... just said I had to go to bed lol.
> 
> I had to answer my own question anyway... and the answer is "No they don't get locked into place" and you can keep doing the reset trick the next day as long as you don't go on your mayor as per usual. xD Thanks Lin.


This is actually good to know. So basically, she'll end up moving in one day later now, right? Since this is the second day you'll be moving her plot around.

Hope you find a nice spot!


----------



## Lin

Campy said:


> This is actually good to know. So basically, she'll end up moving in one day later now, right? Since this is the second day you'll be moving her plot around.
> 
> Hope you find a nice spot!



Yup, she was trying to move in Yesterday but since I didn't pick her spot she's still trying today (poor girl, making her wait). Also thanks, she's a bigger pain to place than my other villagers. xD; I just wish I had placed more pwps around...


----------



## Campy

Lin said:


> Yup, she was trying to move in Yesterday but since I didn't pick her spot she's still trying today (poor girl, making her wait). Also thanks, she's a bigger pain to place than my other villagers. xD; I just wish I had placed more pwps around...


Haha, I'm sure she'll be thankful in the end, because you can make the town even prettier if you get her in the right spot!

I've had some serious trouble with a few villagers as well, especially the ones that tend to place their house in the same place 4 or so times in a row. It takes time, but it's worth it in the end!


----------



## kimmy27

Do bushes grow next to:
-trees
-town plaza stone.

tnx


----------



## Campy

kimmy27 said:


> Do bushes grow next to:
> -trees
> -town plaza stone.
> 
> tnx


- Yes
- Pretty sure they don't Apparently they do!


----------



## Byngo

kimmy27 said:


> Do bushes grow next to:
> -trees
> -town plaza stone.



Yes @ both~


----------



## kimmy27

thank you


----------



## Lin

Campy said:


> Haha, I'm sure she'll be thankful in the end, because you can make the town even prettier if you get her in the right spot!
> 
> I've had some serious trouble with a few villagers as well, especially the ones that tend to place their house in the same place 4 or so times in a row. It takes time, but it's worth it in the end!



Omg yes. @_@ Kid Cat and Marshal both kept trying to go next to Town Hall to the point where I thought I did the reset trick wrong. It's almost kind of scary... I ended up putting a drinking fountain there so that Bunnie wouldn't do the same thing.

It kinda makes me think where they put their houses isn't entirely random. More often than not they'd put their house next to town hall... >.< It's like their first choice spot is in a bad spot...


----------



## Brabus E73

What are ores for besides coloring furniture? I have too many and feel like selling them would be a waste loool! 

Oo right, I have a second quetion: How does getting a villager to move out work? For a while there, I thought you just have to ignore them, reject requests, hit em with a net...but none of that seems to be affecting the two that I want to move out. It gets weirder too--I always do favors for Anchovy, send him mail almost daily, and talk to him...but he told me yesterday he was thinking of moving out!! Of course, I got him to stay, but what in the world?!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ores are specifically for modifying furniture. If you have more than you need, just sell them.

All villagers seem to want to move regularly (just one at a time, though), so unless you really don't want to speak to the one you want out, just treat them like you would anyone else. It is said that once you become good friends with one, they're more likely to want to move. There's also a theory that if you only introduce yourself to the one you want out and then just ignore them completely, they'll want to move sooner.

EDIT: And you'll then hear from one of your other neighbours if the one you ignore is thinking about moving. Continue ignoring the animal. You won't know when they'll move, but they will move sometime soon.


----------



## Farobi

If some items get lost because of them being in the way of Redd's tent/whatever, will they ever show up in the train station again?


----------



## Punchyleaf

How long after someone moves in (as 10th villager) does it take for someone to move out?


----------



## Sheepish

Loviechu said:


> How long after someone moves in (as 10th villager) does it take for someone to move out?



From personal experience, it seems pretty random. I've had a villager ask to leave the day the 10th's plot showed up, another time it took a week or so.


----------



## Brabus E73

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Ores are specifically for modifying furniture. If you have more than you need, just sell them.
> 
> All villagers seem to want to move regularly (just one at a time, though), so unless you really don't want to speak to the one you want out, just treat them like you would anyone else. It is said that once you become good friends with one, they're more likely to want to move. There's also a theory that if you only introduce yourself to the one you want out and then just ignore them completely, they'll want to move sooner.
> 
> EDIT: And you'll then hear from one of your other neighbours if the one you ignore is thinking about moving. Continue ignoring the animal. You won't know when they'll move, but they will move sometime soon.



Interesting. I guess I'll start talking to peggy and violet again lol. Thanks for the help


----------



## joku_muko

If I put golden stag in my storage will it expire? I want to save one for the bug off! Thanks


----------



## Lin

joku_muko said:


> If I put golden stag in my storage will it expire? I want to save one for the bug off! Thanks



Yes finally a question I can answer! No, bugs don't expire.


----------



## radical6

Farobi said:


> If some items get lost because of them being in the way of Redd's tent/whatever, will they ever show up in the train station again?



they might end up at the police station


----------



## joku_muko

Lin said:


> Yes finally a question I can answer! No, bugs don't expire.



Thank you!


----------



## oath2order

Loviechu said:


> How long after someone moves in (as 10th villager) does it take for someone to move out?



Totes random


----------



## kimmy27

I have the flower clock built, but I want it in another place. 
I don't have perfect town anymore though... If I destroy it, will I be able to build it again? or do I have to get perfect town again?


----------



## Petunia

I demolished my town to start a new one... does that mean I've missed out on all of the past showcase houses showing up from Nintendo? Or is there some way to update this so I can have them again?


----------



## oath2order

Petunia said:


> I demolished my town to start a new one... does that mean I've missed out on all of the past showcase houses showing up from Nintendo? Or is there some way to update this so I can have them again?



You lost 'em, sorry.


----------



## hzl

Okay so, I play as a villager on my partners town (we only have one 3ds hopefully I'll get my own shortly) but I what I want to know is.. 
as you have to spend 10,000 between Kicks and Able Sisters before Shampoodle opens up (and have Kicks for 7+ days of course) 
Does it have to be the mayor who spends the 10,000 or can I do it as a villager?
Again the same for Re-Tail - does it have to be the mayor who sells over 100,000 worth of items and have owned 50 items of furniture and 10 items of clothing? 

Thanks in advance! :>


----------



## Sheepish

kimmy27 said:


> I have the flower clock built, but I want it in another place.
> I don't have perfect town anymore though... If I destroy it, will I be able to build it again? or do I have to get perfect town again?


Yes, you will be able to build it again.
Once you have it unlocked, you don't need to have perfect town to have it built.



hzl said:


> Okay so, I play as a villager on my partners town (we only have one 3ds hopefully I'll get my own shortly) but I what I want to know is..
> as you have to spend 10,000 between Kicks and Able Sisters before Shampoodle opens up (and have Kicks for 7+ days of course)
> Does it have to be the mayor who spends the 10,000 or can I do it as a villager?
> Again the same for Re-Tail - does it have to be the mayor who sells over 100,000 worth of items and have owned 50 items of furniture and 10 items of clothing?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :>


It's 10,000 bells between all players in the town, so your contributions do count.
Not sure about having Cyrus wake up, though.


----------



## Mint

hzl said:


> Okay so, I play as a villager on my partners town (we only have one 3ds hopefully I'll get my own shortly) but I what I want to know is..
> as you have to spend 10,000 between Kicks and Able Sisters before Shampoodle opens up (and have Kicks for 7+ days of course)
> Does it have to be the mayor who spends the 10,000 or can I do it as a villager?
> Again the same for Re-Tail - does it have to be the mayor who sells over 100,000 worth of items and have owned 50 items of furniture and 10 items of clothing?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :>


Re-tail - each character has to unlock Cyrus individually.


----------



## hzl

Sheepish said:


> It's 10,000 bells between all players in the town, so your contributions do count.
> Not sure about having Cyrus wake up, though.


Ah okay thanks very much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mint said:


> Re-tail - each character has to unlock Cyrus individually.


Thankyou very much for the info!


----------



## Spontida

Rumors are going on that Lyman is thinking of moving, but Lyman won't tell me that he is. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Sheepish

Spontida said:


> Rumors are going on that Lyman is thinking of moving, but Lyman won't tell me that he is. Can anyone help me?



Save and exit the game, open it up again, and go straight to him. He should do the surprised emote, then approach you about the fact that he's leaving.


----------



## Spontida

Sheepish said:


> Save and exit the game, open it up again, and go straight to him. He should do the surprised emote, then approach you about the fact that he's leaving.



Thanks! He was about to leave tomorrow. o_o


----------



## georgeshair

How many times should you have to ask a camper to move in? I had Ed in the campsite yesterday. I spoke to him a lot and played three games with him, but he still kept saying he couldn't bear to leave his old village. Is this normal and should I have kept asking him? I thought you only had to play one game with them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

You have to play and win. They then tell you they'll move in. Only if they say something along the lines of "I'll move in if you win this game!"

*with the villager reset trick with an entirely new save, does the game give you at least 1 villager of each personality before reaching the 9th and 10th villager?*


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

It should? But it might not if you get them spontaneously from streetpass or from a friends town.



georgeshair said:


> How many times should you have to ask a camper to move in? I had Ed in the campsite yesterday. I spoke to him a lot and played three games with him, but he still kept saying he couldn't bear to leave his old village. Is this normal and should I have kept asking him? I thought you only had to play one game with them.



It can take a lot of convincing before they agree to move it. You just have to be persistent


----------



## Officer Berri

Since no one ever replied to my last question...


Officer Berri said:


> For those who have knowledge of pattern stuff...
> 
> Which color on the skin tone palette is the one that best resembles the lightest skin tone?



I also have another two questions!

1. Can town visitors take patterns from your able sister shop? If they can, can they edit those patterns or are they locked out of editing them?
2. Can dream visitors access your outfit shop? I can't remember if I read that they could or not.


----------



## Byngo

Officer Berri said:


> Since no one ever replied to my last question...
> 
> 
> I also have another two questions!
> 
> 1. Can town visitors take patterns from your able sister shop? If they can, can they edit those patterns or are they locked out of editing them?
> 2. Can dream visitors access your outfit shop? I can't remember if I read that they could or not.



1: They can take patterns from the Able Sisters shop. Not sure about editing them.
2: Nope, the train blocks Main Street in dreams.


----------



## Sheepish

About editing, you can only ever edit patterns that you made yourself.


----------



## Officer Berri

So even if they take a pattern from your store (not a QR code) they can't edit them?

Because I'm nervous enough about people coming into my town and stealing flowers and junk... I don't want to have to worry about them stealing things I worked hard on and actually made myself as well as my flowers. ;-;


----------



## Sheepish

I'd assume taking a pattern from a display and putting it into your pattern set is identical to taking a QR code pattern and putting it into your pattern set. Regardless of the source of the pattern, as long as you didn't make it, you can't edit it.


----------



## Officer Berri

I see, well I hope that's the case. Though I doubt if I'll ever have any visitors going to my Able Sisters place. 

@_@ I started thinking about that today and I was like wahhh.


----------



## oath2order

Sheepish said:


> I'd assume taking a pattern from a display and putting it into your pattern set is identical to taking a QR code pattern and putting it into your pattern set. Regardless of the source of the pattern, as long as you didn't make it, you can't edit it.



Which kind of sucks :/


----------



## Zero7STARZ

I have 10 villagers and one who has been "thinking of moving out" for two days now. (Yesterday and today).
Today, I have a camper I'd really like to have. :3

Is there anyway I can have my camper?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Zero7STARZ said:


> I have 10 villagers and one who has been "thinking of moving out" for two days now. (Yesterday and today).
> Today, I have a camper I'd really like to have. :3
> 
> Is there anyway I can have my camper?



Not while you have 10 residents in your town  One has to actually move out before you can even begin to get another.


----------



## Ijustwantedthat

Hi I was wondering if someone could help....my daughter is six and loves animal crossing....she plays a fair bit - with restrictions! Lately however she had asked a few times to 'stay up late' as something exciting is happening on animal crossing....a firework display/meteor shower etc.....they tend to be past her bedtime so is causing some issues....is this right? Does this game encourage you to view things into the night, is it aimed at her age group? Any ideas how I can overcome without spoiling her enjoyment of the game or her sleep?! Many thanks


----------



## catman_

Ijustwantedthat said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could help....my daughter is six and loves animal crossing....she plays a fair bit - with restrictions! Lately however she had asked a few times to 'stay up late' as something exciting is happening on animal crossing....a firework display/meteor shower etc.....they tend to be past her bedtime so is causing some issues....is this right? Does this game encourage you to view things into the night, is it aimed at her age group? Any ideas how I can overcome without spoiling her enjoyment of the game or her sleep?! Many thanks


You can always forward the Animal Crossing clock a few hours, so if the firework show starts at 8 p.m., it'll be 5 p.m. in real life. Most, if not all, things in this game are age appropriate so no need to worry.


----------



## Pimmy

Could someone give me a brief rundown of what will and won't effect custom designs on furniture and ground tiles? Spefically in the realm of saving designs, overwriting, replacing with QRs, etc. Can path tiles only be replaced automatically if you specifically edit the one you used? Things like that.


----------



## locker

Pimmy said:


> Could someone give me a brief rundown of what will and won't effect custom designs on furniture and ground tiles? Spefically in the realm of saving designs, overwriting, replacing with QRs, etc. Can path tiles only be replaced automatically if you specifically edit the one you used? Things like that.



if you edit a tile that you placed down it will change them automatically

- - - Post Merge - - -

can you grow bell trees in this Animal Crossing, because i have buried 400k and nothing has happened


----------



## g u a v a

locker said:


> if you edit a tile that you placed down it will change them automatically
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> can you grow bell trees in this Animal Crossing, because i have buried 400k and nothing has happened



You need to bury it with a golden shovel.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Pimmy said:


> Could someone give me a brief rundown of what will and won't effect custom designs on furniture and ground tiles? Spefically in the realm of saving designs, overwriting, replacing with QRs, etc. Can path tiles only be replaced automatically if you specifically edit the one you used? Things like that.



To add to what locker said; If you have laid out one pattern path and you want to switch to something else, you can copy your desired design to the slot that holds your current path design. That's an easy way to change your path, but remember to save your old design if you want to keep it.


----------



## Joyce

Question about Gracie. I have had her in my town 2 times now and 2 times I passed the test. She's in today again. I ordered some clothes for the theme which should be in at 5 PM, so I'm good today again. But here's my thought. I have a second 'human character' in my town. If I would let him do the fashion check today too, does that count as the 4th time?


----------



## Vida

^Sorry, can't help you with your question.

I have a question myself, though:
I've been working at the caf? a lot recently. Today, random villagers who don't live in my town showed up. Is this normal? I thought only residence of your own town (+special people like K.K. Slider and the Badge guy etc.) would come to the caf?.


----------



## Thunder

Joyce said:


> Question about Gracie. I have had her in my town 2 times now and 2 times I passed the test. She's in today again. I ordered some clothes for the theme which should be in at 5 PM, so I'm good today again. But here's my thought. I have a second 'human character' in my town. If I would let him do the fashion check today too, does that count as the 4th time?



If I remember correctly, yes. I believe that's how I got my fourth check.

Also Vida: Yeah, that's a normal thing.


----------



## Cassandra

In terms of getting villager pictures, I know that giving rare and customized furniture raises their friendship more than normal. Does not completing a request by the end of the day lower their friendship? Or not showing up for a house visit?


----------



## Snow

Ijustwantedthat said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could help....my daughter is six and loves animal crossing....she plays a fair bit - with restrictions! Lately however she had asked a few times to 'stay up late' as something exciting is happening on animal crossing....a firework display/meteor shower etc.....they tend to be past her bedtime so is causing some issues....is this right? Does this game encourage you to view things into the night, is it aimed at her age group? Any ideas how I can overcome without spoiling her enjoyment of the game or her sleep?! Many thanks



Totally agree with catman, there is nothing wrong with shifting your "time zone" so that you can play out the day's events before your real life bedtime. I've always assumed that one of the reasons you can change the clock is to do this. I have a friend right now who needs to play early, so her town's "time zone" is a few hours ahead at all times.


----------



## Brynnda

I apologise if this has already been asked, but I can't seem to find an answer. 

If you have 10 villagers, and one moves out so that their house is still there but when you press A at the door you get the 'Moved out.' message, can you ask another villager to move in (either from the campsite or another town), or do you have to wait until tomorrow when their house has gone?


----------



## Mint

Brynnda said:


> I apologise if this has already been asked, but I can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> If you have 10 villagers, and one moves out so that their house is still there but when you press A at the door you get the 'Moved out.' message, can you ask another villager to move in (either from the campsite or another town), or do you have to wait until tomorrow when their house has gone?



You have to wait until the house is gone.


----------



## Brynnda

Mint said:


> You have to wait until the house is gone.



I assumed so, but just wanted to check. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasNLD

Hi all, I have problems completing orchards in my town. I can`t connect to the internet cause of an error, but I still need some types of fruits (like peaches, pears, etc). Since I can`t get them from trading with other people using the gate, I was wondering what other ways there are of gaining the other fruit types? I read they can be received as gifts from other villagers, but is it also possible to maybe get a letter from another player who sends it to me with a piece of fruit attached? I do have internet btw with Animal Crossing, I just can`t connect directly with another 3DS cause of (probably) a firewall.


----------



## Brabus E73

What exactly is villager "cycling?"  I see that term on here a lot


----------



## catman_

Brabus E73 said:


> What exactly is villager "cycling?"  I see that term on here a lot



I term used when a villager moves out, then 16 more of them move out, the original villager's data will be deleted and you can obtain the animal in your town again (although it won't remember you from what I've read).


----------



## Snow

@ThomasNLD - you can't send letters between towns anymore. Your best bet is to do favors for your villagers and to send them your native fruit. Also you can get all the tropical fruits from island tours if you want those.


----------



## windfall

I just finished my final Gracie fashion check. How many days after the last fashion check does it take for Timmy and Tommy to close up their store to renovate it?


----------



## Snow

windfall said:


> I just finished my final Gracie fashion check. How many days after the last fashion check does it take for Timmy and Tommy to close up their store to renovate it?



The last fashion check doesn't set the date, it's 30 days from the last renovation and an additional 30k bells spent, AND four fashion checks passed. Whichever of those is last.


----------



## windfall

Snow said:


> The last fashion check doesn't set the date, it's 30 days from the last renovation and an additional 30k bells spent, AND four fashion checks passed. Whichever of those is last.



That makes sense, but how many days after the last requirement is filled?


----------



## Sheepish

windfall said:


> That makes sense, but how many days after the last requirement is filled?


The Nooklings announced the renovation the day after I completed my last fashion check. They closed up to renovate the day after that, as they usually do.


----------



## oath2order

windfall said:


> I just finished my final Gracie fashion check. How many days after the last fashion check does it take for Timmy and Tommy to close up their store to renovate it?



Yeah, it's a day.


----------



## Officer Berri

Does having some pattern paths and a ton of flowers make it less likely for fossils to spawn? For the last couple days I've only found 3 fossils instead of the four I usually found lying around Moonvale. And today I've only found two! Are they just hiding or did some tick to generate on a place a flower or path was and get canceled out? o.o


----------



## Snow

Officer Berri said:


> Does having some pattern paths and a ton of flowers make it less likely for fossils to spawn? For the last couple days I've only found 3 fossils instead of the four I usually found lying around Moonvale. And today I've only found two! Are they just hiding or did some tick to generate on a place a flower or path was and get canceled out? o.o



they're hiding. There will always be four (I supposed if you lay designs/plant flowers everywhere you'd prevent it) but the more flowers/designs/tree you have the harder they are to find.


----------



## Brabus E73

catman_ said:


> I term used when a villager moves out, then 16 more of them move out, the original villager's data will be deleted and you can obtain the animal in your town again (although it won't remember you from what I've read).



Interesting, thank you 


While I'm here, I'll ask my other question: How does making paths work? Is it simply laying down a design on the ground? If so, how do you make turns/curves look seamless? I want to lay some dirt, brick, or cobblestone paths but am very confused how this is done lololol!


----------



## Vida

@Brabus E73
Yep, you make paths by laying down a design. If you want curves/turns, you have to make another design which looks like a curve. 
Making complex paths is a bit difficult as you often need several designs but can only have 10 in your inventory at a time... 

On another note, there are lots of internet pages with QR codes, so you don't necessarily have to make them yourself.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

With PWPs, do permanent buildings/Main Street buildings like club lol, the dream suite, and museum renovations count towards your max of 30 projects?

What are the parameters?


----------



## StarMayor

If I'm correct, things that are in Market Street do not count towards your project limit; only things you put in your actual main town.  They also don't take up any space.


----------



## Mint

Anything that can't be demolished doesn't count towards the limit.
Which means cafe, police station and reset center don't count towards the limit.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Perfect! I was really hoping so because I have like 25 projects I wanted to do. That perm building thing was really adding a lot. 

One more question... How many street lamps count as one?


----------



## esc

Does anyone know any dream codes that have very pretty / fancy towns ? Or towns that have Marina or Fuchsia in them ?
Just looking for inspiration~


----------



## Pimmy

I'm having trouble finding any guides about villagers moving and getting villagers from other towns. Things like the best times to talk to a friend's moving-out villager, how to avoid a random one moving in instead, do random animals move in after your 10th villager, or must it be triggered by a camper/foreign villager? things like that. If anyone could help or link to a guide, that'd be great! I'm at ten villagers and one is moving out soon... and I'm not sure how much time I'll have after she leaves to make any decisions.


----------



## Sheepish

Zero7STARZ said:


> One more question... How many street lamps count as one?


Not sure what you're asking, but each lamp counts as 1 PWP towards the limit.



Pimmy said:


> I'm having trouble finding any guides about villagers moving and getting villagers from other towns. Things like the best times to talk to a friend's moving-out villager, how to avoid a random one moving in instead, do random animals move in after your 10th villager, or must it be triggered by a camper/foreign villager? things like that. If anyone could help or link to a guide, that'd be great! I'm at ten villagers and one is moving out soon... and I'm not sure how much time I'll have after she leaves to make any decisions.



I don't know of any guides off-hand, but I'll try addressing some of your questions:



> the best times to talk to a friend's moving-out villager


On the day a villager moves out, they'll be in their house with their stuff all boxed up. Talking to a boxed villager in someone else's town will ensure that this villager moves into your town, assuming you have space (9 villagers or less).



> do random animals move in after your 10th villager, or must it be triggered by a camper/foreign villager


The game will only give you 9 villagers. Your 10th villager must move in either from the campsite (by you talking to them and convincing them to move in) or from another town.

Villagers from another town can move in with you knowing, i.e. you talked to them when they were in boxes, or not, just through general online play or StreetPass with people when they have villagers moving out.

From what I know, the details of the latter (villagers moving in from playing online/StreetPass) aren't very well defined, but it definitely does happen.



> how to avoid a random one moving in instead


Keeping in mind the above, the safest way to keep your 10th spot open is to keep StreetPass off, and not play online unless you're going to pick up a boxed villager from someone else's town.

If you really want to play online, you could ask the person you're playing with if they've had a villager 'go into the void' (i.e. a villager moved out, but no one picked them up) within the past few days, or if they have a villager in boxes/moving out soon. If they have, avoid playing with them in case the villager decides to settle down in your town.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Filly

Crap.  It's my birthday today, so K.K. played K.K. Birthday for me tonight, but I realized afterward that my pockets were full... D: is he going to mail me the song?


----------



## BellGreen

Filly said:


> Crap.  It's my birthday today, so K.K. played K.K. Birthday for me tonight, but I realized afterward that my pockets were full... D: is he going to mail me the song?


He's supposed to mail you the song anyways, I heard.


----------



## Filly

Oh, okay.  I've only requested one other song before (I always forget) so I guess I couldn't remember if he put it in your pocket or mailed it.  Thanks.


----------



## Pimmy

@Sheepish
That helps a ton! Thank you!


----------



## joku_muko

This question is stupid and unrealistic, but I need to know cause I'm so curious, but I doubt it.

Can you somehow get the T&T Catalog Computer as DLC or win it somehow in the game? I would like to have one in my house for conveniences sake.


----------



## Filly

Are balloons orderable?


----------



## Stitched

Right now I'm working on a 16 villager cycle.  Whenever I get Wolfgang back into my town, will he remember me and my town, or will he introduce himself to me and act like a new villager?


----------



## in-a-pickle

I have a question. Say I buy something now in my current town. Later on, I plan to make another town using a second copy (digital) is there any way for me to transfer that item to the other town?


----------



## Sheepish

joku_muko said:


> This question is stupid and unrealistic, but I need to know cause I'm so curious, but I doubt it.
> 
> Can you somehow get the T&T Catalog Computer as DLC or win it somehow in the game? I would like to have one in my house for conveniences sake.


It'd be cool, but I don't think such an item exists.



Filly said:


> Are balloons orderable?


Nope.



in-a-pickle said:


> I have a question. Say I buy something now in my current town. Later on, I plan to make another town using a second copy (digital) is there any way for me to transfer that item to the other town?


There's no way of transferring between two saves on the same console. You'll have to get someone else to hold it, then pick it up later with a character from the other town.


----------



## Brabus E73

Vida said:


> @Brabus E73
> Yep, you make paths by laying down a design. If you want curves/turns, you have to make another design which looks like a curve.
> Making complex paths is a bit difficult as you often need several designs but can only have 10 in your inventory at a time...
> 
> On another note, there are lots of internet pages with QR codes, so you don't necessarily have to make them yourself.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Pimmy

When people talk about trading villagers, does that mean one or both have to TT to make sure the villagers are moving out at the same time? Or close enough that both villagers will be able to go to the other's town? I'm not sure how people figure out the exact timing on that sort of thing.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Is there a guide or something on how to get villager pics the fastest? I know that's an odd one.


----------



## Vida

Pimmy said:


> When people talk about trading villagers, does that mean one or both have to TT to make sure the villagers are moving out at the same time? Or close enough that both villagers will be able to go to the other's town? I'm not sure how people figure out the exact timing on that sort of thing.



No, both villagers don't have to move out at the same time. But you must have enough space in your town in order to make somebody move in (that means, 9 or less villagers). If you e.g. have 9 villagers and you want to get a villager from somebody else's town, you just go to that town the day the villager is in boxes. When they are in boxes, all you need to do is talk to them and ask them to move to your town. The same thing applies vice-versa: If somebody wants a villager from your town, your villager needs to be in boxes in order for the other person to get your villager. People just use time travel in order to make villagers move out or to go to the exact moving date at once.


----------



## Sheepish

Zero7STARZ said:


> Is there a guide or something on how to get villager pics the fastest? I know that's an odd one.



Here's a comprehensive guide: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?80401-GUIDE-How-to-get-Villager-Pictures


----------



## StarMayor

This might sound like a stupid question. But it's September 15th and there were some last catches and new arrivals meant to be here by today.

However, I've been diving for a sweet shrimp and a spiny lobster for about an hour now and I've been going by the guides. I have everything but either. I haven't gone looking for a mitten crab yet either.

But I just want to know if I'm just having bad luck finding them, or whether they're just meant to be come tomorrow instead of today.


----------



## KarlaKGB

When does the window for tanning end? I thought come September, I'd be ok to take my hat off, but today I was noticeably tanned.


----------



## Ruesen

Filly said:


> Are balloons orderable?



They actually are in a weird sense.

You cannot reorder them from your catalog... BUT if you have someone in your Happy Homes area (street/spot passing people) and they have balloon on display, they CAN be ordered. It's actually pretty nice since you can ordert hem over and over for as long as you keep the house in there.


----------



## DJStarstryker

joku_muko said:


> This question is stupid and unrealistic, but I need to know cause I'm so curious, but I doubt it.
> 
> Can you somehow get the T&T Catalog Computer as DLC or win it somehow in the game? I would like to have one in my house for conveniences sake.



Yeah, like someone else said, there is no such item that allows this. I really want this to have in my house too.


----------



## radical6

KarlaKGB said:


> When does the window for tanning end? I thought come September, I'd be ok to take my hat off, but today I was noticeably tanned.



i thought it ended already
you can still tan on the island though


----------



## Byngo

tsundere said:


> i thought it ended already
> you can still tan on the island though



It did the main town. Yesterday, in fact. o:


----------



## JamesACNL

Does anyone have a Classic Police Station in their town that I can visit (dream address)?

I'm trying to figure out where to place it so that it doesn't mess up my path, I thought it was 3x3 but it seems to have an extra tile for the door which I think will interfere.












I'm guessing I've put it too close to the path?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I haven't unlocked half or even close to half of the PWP yet.
Does anyone have any tips for unlocking the PWP?


----------



## Sheepish

JamesACNL said:


> Does anyone have a Classic Police Station in their town that I can visit (dream address)?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out where to place it so that it doesn't mess up my path, I thought it was 3x3 but it seems to have an extra tile for the door which I think will interfere.
> 
> I'm guessing I've put it too close to the path?


The Police Station takes up two spaces in front of the door instead of one.




MDofDarkheart said:


> I haven't unlocked half or even close to half of the PWP yet.
> Does anyone have any tips for unlocking the PWP?



Stay out of your all your villager's view for around 5 minutes, then walk in front of them to see if any of them react (i.e. do the surprised emote and approach you).

When a villager approaches you, they can tell you about many things, one of which is suggesting a PWP.

To increase the likelihood that they'll suggest a PWP rather than do other things, keep minimal amounts of money on hand (so they don't ask you to buy stuff), and fill your pockets with flowers (so they don't ask to buy/trade with something you have).


----------



## Zanessa

Does TTing back count as another day or no? 
Also, I missed my character's birthday and didn't log on her character. Can I go back and will it let her have a party?


----------



## Snow

ZanessaGaily said:


> Does TTing back count as another day or no?



TTing back counts as one day no matter how far you jump. Plants don't grow and construction won't be done, but it counts as a day towards move-ins and so on.


----------



## MKInfinite

Mitten crabs are supposed to appear on the mainland in the second half of september [and salmon & king salmon are supposed to move near the river/waterfall]. It's 16th and I can still find salmon near the ocean, so at what time do Mitten crabs appear? Do I have to wait till tomorrow, or am I just really unlucky?


----------



## Byngo

MKInfinite said:


> Mitten crabs are supposed to appear on the mainland in the second half of september [and salmon & king salmon are supposed to move near the river/waterfall]. It's 16th and I can still find salmon near the ocean, so at what time do Mitten crabs appear? Do I have to wait till tomorrow, or am I just really unlucky?



It says in the Animal Crossing Wiki that they appear from 4PM to 9AM. So either you haven't tried at the right times or you are unlucky? o-o


----------



## esc

Does opting out spotpass prevent villagers randomly moving in from someone else's town to mine when I wifi with people ?


----------



## Pixlplume

I just had someone claim a villager from my town (they were in boxes). If I wanted to time travel back to the correct date, would that person who came to my town still get the villager they talked to?


----------



## Byngo

Etinceru said:


> I just had someone claim a villager from my town (they were in boxes). If I wanted to time travel back to the correct date, would that person who came to my town still get the villager they talked to?



I believe once someone claims a villager they're kind of locked into moving to that players town. And villagers move wether you TT forwards or backwards, so _I think_ they should be able to get this villager of yours.


----------



## Snow

esc said:


> Does opting out spotpass prevent villagers randomly moving in from someone else's town to mine when I wifi with people ?



no, spotpass has nothing to do with it. if you mean streetpass, opting out will prevent you from picking up a streetpass villager but it won't affect wifi -- if you're trying to avoid picking up a 10th villager you can neither streetpass nor wifi at all to be completely safe.


----------



## Miss Renee

If I do not introduce myself to a new villager, will they not move? I heard that ignoring them only works after you introduce yourself to them.


----------



## Queen Greene

Weird question to which I haven't found an answer yet: will villagers still ping you if you call out to them with the megaphone? Reason I'm asking is because I'm doing some time traveling trying to get certain villagers to say they are moving. I wasn't sure if using the megaphone would mess up them pinging me.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Miss Renee said:


> If I do not introduce myself to a new villager, will they not move? I heard that ignoring them only works after you introduce yourself to them.



Incorrect! Ignoring them will not work. If you ignore them, they have extremely high chances of changing their mind and staying. Become friends with them, thry'll move sooner and won't change their mind as easily.


----------



## Zanessa

Kippla said:


> Incorrect! Ignoring them will not work. If you ignore them, they have extremely high chances of changing their mind and staying. Become friends with them, thry'll move sooner and won't change their mind as easily.



Wrong. Ignoring on a new character will get them to leave.


----------



## Snow

Queen Greene said:


> Weird question to which I haven't found an answer yet: will villagers still ping you if you call out to them with the megaphone? Reason I'm asking is because I'm doing some time traveling trying to get certain villagers to say they are moving. I wasn't sure if using the megaphone would mess up them pinging me.



Yes, this just happened to me the other day -- I was looking for someone, used the megaphone, but then when I got close to them they ran up and pinged me. So it will work -- I didn't use it close to them though. If you trigger the greeting they might not ping.


----------



## Queen Greene

Snow said:


> Yes, this just happened to me the other day -- I was looking for someone, used the megaphone, but then when I got close to them they ran up and pinged me. So it will work -- I didn't use it close to them though. If you trigger the greeting they might not ping.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ninfia

what is a cycle town?? i'm seeing the term being used but im not sure what it means. 
my guess is its another copy of the game that you use to get the villagers that you want, am i correct? if so how the heck do you get them to move to your main town if you only have one 3ds or is that just not a factor and am i missing something omg.


----------



## Spock

awska said:


> what is a cycle town?? i'm seeing the term being used but im not sure what it means.
> my guess is its another copy of the game that you use to get the villagers that you want, am i correct? if so how the heck do you get them to move to your main town if you only have one 3ds or is that just not a factor and am i missing something omg.



Cycle town refers to a town where the player time travels to new days in order to make the game trigger its calculations for the next day. This way, the game may generate a new villager (assuming the player has enough space), make a random villager move out, or even generate a new campsite visitor. Basically, it's skipping to the next day.

Some players transfer wanted villagers from their cycle town to another player's town and claim them from that town. Of course, both parties need to be trustworthy so that the villager will not be lost.

-

*Now for a question of my own*, how do people transfer large sums of bells to other players? Say, 5 million bells? Since, I'm not entirely sure it's as simple (and tedious) as stuffing 99k bell bags into storage and pulling them all out in the other town.


----------



## Filly

Spock said:


> *Now for a question of my own*, how do people transfer large sums of bells to other players? Say, 5 million bells? Since, I'm not entirely sure it's as simple (and tedious) as stuffing 99k bell bags into storage and pulling them all out in the other town.



That seems like how people would do it.  I've also seen people pay with royal crowns (sell for 300k+ a piece) but obviously that only makes sense if the person dupes them.

Question:  Is there some bug you can get on rotten fruits besides ants?


----------



## Snow

Filly said:


> That seems like how people would do it.  I've also seen people pay with royal crowns (sell for 300k+ a piece) but obviously that only makes sense if the person dupes them.
> 
> Question:  Is there some bug you can get on rotten fruits besides ants?



I've never gotten anything but ants. You can get flies on rotten turnips though. The first turnips I bought were just for this purpose!


----------



## Ruesen

Spock said:


> *Now for a question of my own*, how do people transfer large sums of bells to other players? Say, 5 million bells? Since, I'm not entirely sure it's as simple (and tedious) as stuffing 99k bell bags into storage and pulling them all out in the other town.



Yes that is generally how people bring the gold over... but some speed up the money dropping process by having the receiver of the gold putting items up in their Re-Tail for 999k gold. Usually price some cheap item (like a flower) for that.


----------



## JellyBeans

Filly said:


> That seems like how people would do it.  I've also seen people pay with royal crowns (sell for 300k+ a piece) but obviously that only makes sense if the person dupes them.
> 
> Question:  Is there some bug you can get on rotten fruits besides ants?



A fly will occasionally appear :3


----------



## Farobi

What are the ways to know when (and who) a villager is moving? Other than talking to villagers if there are any. Any tips?


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> What are the ways to know when (and who) a villager is moving? Other than talking to villagers if there are any. Any tips?



Err, I think other than them pinging you, just talking to each animal and they may mention that someone was thinking of moving. In fact, Hamlet told me Mallary was thinking of moving yesterday, so I had to save and get back on for her to ping me. 

I have no idea if there's any other way. oAo


----------



## Puffy

ummm quick question!


i'm a time traveller! i love getting new villagers from the campsite! 

but is it just me or do campsite villagers move out more frequently?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Camp site villagers are not living in your town perminately. They come and are gone the next day.


----------



## Puffy

um, I meant once you convince them to move and they move in, they move out more quickly.


----------



## Snow

Puffy said:


> um, I meant once you convince them to move and they move in, they move out more quickly.



I have not noticed that, I asked my friend who tts to meet tons of characters and she said she hasn't either. It's just random and maybe your luck has been weird?

Also



> my wifi brings all the boys to the yard and they're like
> YOUR WIFI JUST CRASHED



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kimmy27

Will a villager stay sick if you don't give him medicine?
One of the villagers i'm ignoring is sick for a week now....
But as long as she's sick, she wont move.


----------



## StarMayor

If I remember correctly, they do get better eventually without you helping them. But they get better a lot faster if you give them the medicine.


----------



## Campy

Do villagers ever ping you during the Bug-Off? I heard that Frank is thinking about moving, so I saved and quit, restarted and ran up to Frank, but no ping. Will I have to wait 'til after the Bug-Off is over to talk to him about it?

Also, is there any chance of him suddenly moving out tomorrow if I don't talk to him about it today?


----------



## Farobi

Without talking to anyone. If someone moves in, how many days will someone be in boxes?


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> If someone moves in, how many days will someone be in boxes?



Probably sometime within a week.


----------



## JellyBeans

You have to at least introduce yourself to the villager, then ignore them.


----------



## Farobi

I never introduced myself to wart jr but he left. Oh we'll didn't like him much anyway :x


----------



## Rafflesia

Is there an item database like MoriDB but for Japanese version players? I want to upload my catalog but the item order is different.


----------



## Wiking

Hi


----------



## incantatem

I'm kinda confused about the ignoring trick, I know that you have to create a new character, only introduce yourself to the villager who you want to move out and become friend with other villagers

My question is, when that villager moves out, who will s/he talk to, your mayor character or the character you create for the moving purpose?

Also, do I have to log in that character everyday for it to happen?


----------



## Zura

What's wrong with duped items? People are always asking in retail if a item is duped or not!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

StormBlader said:


> What's wrong with duped items? People are always asking in retail if a item is duped or not!


Selling duped items isn't allowed on TBT: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76645-Guidelines-for-Animal-Crossing-Online


----------



## Izanagi

Uhh is there any QR threads? 
Is there a way to donate/exchange bugs and fishes with friends.
Can you catch bugs/fishes in other towns during multiplayer interaction?


----------



## Byngo

Izanagi said:


> Uhh is there any QR threads? http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?78-Able-Sisters
> Is there a way to donate/exchange bugs and fishes with friends. Nope.
> Can you catch bugs/fishes in other towns during multiplayer interaction? Yeah.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Izanagi said:


> Uhh is there any QR threads?
> Is there a way to donate/exchange bugs and fishes with friends.
> Can you catch bugs/fishes in other towns during multiplayer interaction?



Not sure about the QR Thread
If you mean like trade your giant stag with anthor player for anthor stag nope you cannot.
Yes you can catch bus and fish whilst playing with other players


----------



## Isabella

If a villager asks to move and you say they can, and then they say "This is a big decision so I had to give it some thought" or something like that, does that mean they're not moving?


----------



## Sheepish

Isabella said:


> If a villager asks to move and you say they can, and then they say "This is a big decision so I had to give it some thought" or something like that, does that mean they're not moving?



It sounds like they're still leaving, but I'm not entirely sure.
You could try and talk to your other villagers and see if they mention rumours about that villager leaving. If they do, then they're going to move.


----------



## Lin

Isabella said:


> If a villager asks to move and you say they can, and then they say "This is a big decision so I had to give it some thought" or something like that, does that mean they're not moving?



Well had means past tense, which means they were thinking about it and aren't thinking about it now aka they made their decision to move. 

I had one of my villagers say that to me when I told him to go and he left as planned.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Does the grass fade away with foot traffic like City Folk?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Sansa22 said:


> Does the grass fade away with foot traffic like City Folk?



Grass wear is slower in NL than CF but yes, Running makes it go faster.


----------



## incantatem

Sansa22 said:


> Does the grass fade away with foot traffic like City Folk?



It also grows back if you don't walk on it for a while


----------



## Jennifer

New Leaf's big thing is the grass actually erodes slightly EVERY time you load up the game--even if you don't go anywhere. So if you're doing lots of character switching or constantly saving and quitting and reloading it, the grass will be going away slightly each time. 

It does grow back fairly quickly though--and 2 weeks without playing or doing much will usually grow it back nearly completely.


----------



## VioletPrincess

incantatem said:


> It also grows back if you don't walk on it for a while



Thank you so much.  Glad I put paths up then.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> New Leaf's big thing is the grass actually erodes slightly EVERY time you load up the game--even if you don't go anywhere. So if you're doing lots of character switching or constantly saving and quitting and reloading it, the grass will be going away slightly each time.
> 
> It does grow back fairly quickly though--and 2 weeks without playing or doing much will usually grow it back nearly completely.



That's horrible.  Will it still erode in spots you have flowers?  I just got my game so my grass is going to fade away because I am playing a lot.  Anyway to stop this besides not playing?


----------



## Pimmy

> New Leaf's big thing is the grass actually erodes slightly EVERY time you load up the game--even if you don't go anywhere.


Whaaaat, even if you don't go anywhere? Is there some kinda pattern to it or..?


Anyway, I have a question about PWPs. Is there a "best way" to get them suggested by villagers? I'm assuming it's like triggering any other ping, and emptying your pockets, etc... but does the villager friendship level have anything to do with it? Or maybe other requirements? I wanna know if I should start clinging to Hopper if I wanna unlock the Zen stuff XD


----------



## Jennifer

Pimmy said:


> Whaaaat, even if you don't go anywhere? Is there some kinda pattern to it or..?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have a question about PWPs. Is there a "best way" to get them suggested by villagers? I'm assuming it's like triggering any other ping, and emptying your pockets, etc... but does the villager friendship level have anything to do with it? Or maybe other requirements? I wanna know if I should start clinging to Hopper if I wanna unlock the Zen stuff XD



I just know the eroding extends from any brown spots.

I don't think friendship matters, but it did seem I got asked more often after hitting Perfect Town. Keep in mind you won't get suggested more than one a day though and you won't get any bridge suggestions if you already have all 3 bridges built.


----------



## Pimmy

Thanks, good to know! I rarely get requests, so even one a day would be great XD


----------



## Jennifer

When I was trying really hard for requests, I deposited all my money, completely emptied my inventory (even stuff in letters), and then went diving. I'd swim to the barrier and just sit there for 15 minutes, close my 3DS once I swam over and reopen it (to reset the "you should rest" timer) and then would go to the villager I was trying to get a request from. I know some people fill their inventory with like...wrapped gifts or seashells (as there's a chance a villager may just give you something) plus filling their letters (to prevent time capsules, though, I found they don't ask if my shovel is on the floor like everything else), but I just kept mine empty. Anyway, you can also dig holes around the character (in a diamond shape so you can still talk to them) to prevent them from moving--then just need to hope nobody else sees you.

If you want a specific one, you can always save while they are doing their "I wanna talk to you" dance (Sometimes I'll just save when I get to the water before I close and reopen my 3DS), and then reset if they offer one you don't want.


----------



## Byngo

Jennifer said:


> I'd swim to the barrier and just sit there for 15 minutes



15 minutes? Really? o:

Because I usually hear of 5 minutes and that's how long I usually sit in the water for, and it seems to work.


----------



## Jennifer

Lunatic said:


> 15 minutes? Really? o:
> 
> Because I usually hear of 5 minutes and that's how long I usually sit in the water for, and it seems to work.



5-7 minutes works if you don't care who it is. If you're going for the same person over and over, you need to do 10-15. I just do 15 since it guarantees it while I don't always get it to work with 10.


----------



## Byngo

Jennifer said:


> 5-7 minutes works if you don't care who it is. If you're going for the same person over and over, you need to do 10-15. I just do 15 since it guarantees it while I don't always get it to work with 10.



Oh, I didn't know that! Thanks for letting me know. Maybe this is a stupid question, but how does the 15 minutes make the same villager ping you? Does it like cycle through all the villager pings when you sit there for 15 minutes? >-<


----------



## Jennifer

Lunatic said:


> Oh, I didn't know that! Thanks for letting me know. Maybe this is a stupid question, but how does the 15 minutes make the same villager ping you? Does it like cycle through all the villager pings when you sit there for 15 minutes? >-<



No idea XD I'm guessing it just has a longer trigger because it's like "well this person just pinged them so..." but I have no idea how they set it. Just something I figured out when I was going to specific people because they would start to ping me like...every other go while I'd get a ping immediately from anyone else after like 5-7 minutes so...


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

If I give a villager a umbrella will they use it?
Also if i keep feeding items to a villager, will they get rid of there own things for mine?


----------



## locker

i know when u give a villager an item they put it in their house and will sometimes put the thing they replaced in retail,and idk about the umbrella


----------



## Zero7STARZ

Is there a time of the year trees stop producing fruit, or that I should do a year end harvest?


----------



## Sheepish

RoosterInURbutt said:


> If I give a villager a umbrella will they use it?
> Also if i keep feeding items to a villager, will they get rid of there own things for mine?


Yes, but like with giving them clothes, it's not for certain that they will use the umbrella you give them.
Similarly, they _can_ put up the furniture that you send them, but it's not a certainty.



Zero7STARZ said:


> Is there a time of the year trees stop producing fruit, or that I should do a year end harvest?


Nope.


----------



## Joyce

Is it even possible to get pink pansies?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Joyce said:


> Is it even possible to get pink pansies?



I'm only aware of blue, orange and purple hybrid pansies.


----------



## oath2order

Pink Pansies do not exist.


----------



## Joyce

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I'm only aware of blue, orange and purple hybrid pansies.





oath2order said:


> Pink Pansies do not exist.



Thanks both of you! What a stupid thing, no pink pansies. Geesh. Oh well. 

How do you get purple ones?


----------



## Byngo

Joyce said:


> How do you get purple ones?



http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/flowers-hybrids/ 

^ Look for Pansies in that link. Oh, you could buy some in the trade section too.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Does it matter what floor and wall paper you use when your trying to arrange your main room for luck?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Does it matter what floor and wall paper you use when your trying to arrange your main room for luck?



I've never seen wallpaper and flooring mentioned in this context, for all that's worth. I'm of the belief that it's only objects placed in your room(s).


----------



## Zura

I've noticed that when you first start the game if a villager wants to move they'll ping you right away! But usualy one of them ask its never more! So my question is can more than one villager ask to move on a single day? And well the villager that wants to mpve pong you first? I need the help because I want to start TT again!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

StormBlader said:


> I've noticed that when you first start the game if a villager wants to move they'll ping you right away! But usualy one of them ask its never more! So my question is can more than one villager ask to move on a single day? I need the help because I want to start TT again!


I don't think so... I haven't heard of that happening and I just don't think it does... Villagers will usually move out one at a time and wait for the person who pinged to leave before they ask to leave.


----------



## Zura

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't think so... I haven't heard of that happening and I just don't think it does... Villagers will usually move out one at a time and wait for the person who pinged to leave before they ask to leave.



Thank you for help! Ive went around all my neighbors and none of them pinged me so does mean I can skip a day with out worry?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

StormBlader said:


> Thank you for help! Ive went around all my neighbors and none of them pinged me so does mean I can skip a day with out worry?



I would also talk to some of your villagers, they can tell you if someone is thinking of moving even if they haven't pinged you!


----------



## Zura

Next question! My brother has been telling me that if you skip more than one day not doing day by day it still counts as one day! I would really like to skip to Halloween and let people do the event butiI'm afraid I lose a villager while TT to that day! So does it count as one day and will any villager move?


----------



## esc

If a villager is moving but aren't outside to ping you, is there a 100% chance that the other villagers ( who aren't moving ) will bring it up in a conversation if you talk to them until the thought bubble ?​


----------



## Jennifer

esc said:


> If a villager is moving but aren't outside to ping you, is there a 100% chance that the other villagers ( who aren't moving ) will bring it up in a conversation if you talk to them until the thought bubble ?​



I've found if a villager is moving, they will actually always be outside wandering around to ping you as long as they would (The only time they won't is if you haven't spoken to them in a week or longer--you'd have to talk to them first and reload).
Regardless, there is no 100% chance your other villagers will mention it.


----------



## Queen Greene

I'm sorry if this is a common question but I haven't found a concrete answer for it as of yet. 

My game is currently on October 3rd and now that I'm done TTing to get villagers out, I want to set my game back to today's date. Is there ANY negative effect to going back that much? I have Sly who just moved in and hasn't unpacked yet, so I wasn't sure if that would do anything. I heard TTing backwards in any amount only counts as one day forward, but so far I haven't seen anyone actually confirm that. 

Short version: If I TT 9 days back, does it really only count as one day ahead? Will anything happen? D8


----------



## Snow

Going back counts as one day. Even if someone is in the middle of moving. In your case, you'll go back 9 days, Sly will be unpacked and it will be his first unpacked day. You're good.


----------



## Pimmy

This one died... how come? It's not connected to a long chain or anything.


----------



## Lin

Pimmy said:


> View attachment 13889
> This one died... how come? It's not connected to a long chain or anything.



Probably a dead spot, there are some around your town. Mine has one and I put a pwp there lol.


----------



## Ziga

Ok, this might be a REALLY stupid question but there's something that's really bothering me... 

So I started playing Animal Crossing/ NL last week, which is my first animal crossing game as well.

On the first day Sprinkle asked me to get her a cicada which I was looking for all day long but couldn't find any. 
Next day, while i was walking around, I found a cicada and ran to Sprinkle's home right away to give it to her, but what I didn't know is that you need to get them the things the are asking for the same day. 
When i was talking to her i didn't read the things said and was just pressing the A button and gave her the cicada but what I didn't read was that she was asking for new furniture for her house...

So now, everytime i enter her house I see that stupid cicada box, making sounds all over Sprinkles house and I was wondering if there is a way to get rid of it? ):


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Ziga said:


> Ok, this might be a REALLY stupid question but there's something that's really bothering me...
> 
> So I started playing Animal Crossing/ NL last week, which is my first animal crossing game as well.
> 
> On the first day Sprinkle asked me to get her a cicada which I was looking for all day long but couldn't find any.
> Next day, while i was walking around, I found a cicada and ran to Sprinkle's home right away to give it to her, but what I didn't know is that you need to get them the things the are asking for the same day.
> When i was talking to her i didn't read the things said and was just pressing the A button and gave her the cicada but what I didn't read was that she was asking for new furniture for her house...
> 
> So now, everytime i enter her house I see that stupid cicada box, making sounds all over Sprinkles house and I was wondering if there is a way to get rid of it? ):




Try sending her furniture in the mail, She might replace the cicada with something else that way


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Try sending her furniture in the mail, She might replace the cicada with something else that way



To expand on this, if the cicada is on a table/dresser, try sending something that can also be placed on top of something.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

When do the gold tools become available? I heard a rumor that I can break rocks with a gold shovel.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Zero7STARZ said:


> When do the gold tools become available? I heard a rumor that I can break rocks with a gold shovel.



I think that's just a rumour. As far as I know, only the gem rock can break. You get the gold shovel when you've bought 50 fertilizers from Leif.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Just a few questions.  Hope I can get some help...

Villagers...  I currently have 9 villagers in my town.  I have had that number for several days now with no sign of anyone moving in yet.  No one has left (really want Tabby and Monique gone) but no one new has moved in.  I am building public works projects everyday.  Is the number of villagers in your town supposed to be 10  If so, what can I do to get another villager in my town?

Public Works Projects...  How many projects should you need to have down before your rating improves.  I have been working on everyday.  So far I have built 2 bridges, campsite, police station and bench (In Progress).  How many projects before you rating goes up and they stop telling you need more?

Tree Flower Ratio...  I used to play AC City Folk and to get perfect town Status you needed to have a good ratio of trees versus flowers.  Is it the same with New Leaf?  Really trying to work on my status...

Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## JellyBeans

Sansa22 said:


> Just a few questions.  Hope I can get some help...
> 
> *Villagers...  I currently have 9 villagers in my town.  I have had that number for several days now with no sign of anyone moving in yet.  No one has left (really want Tabby and Monique gone) but no one new has moved in.  I am building public works projects everyday.  Is the number of villagers in your town supposed to be 10  If so, what can I do to get another villager in my town?*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help.



 You can get 10 villagers in your town. The 10th villager has to move in from the campsite, someone elses town (either invited or voided), or streetpass.


----------



## Shiny Celebi

So I finally Streetpassed someone yesterday that had New Leaf, I could tell cause the little green light was growing on the AC thing on my 3DS yesterday after I checked it. My question is, what do you get over Streetpass on this game and how does it work? I'd really like to know.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Shiny Celebi said:


> So I finally Streetpassed someone yesterday that had New Leaf, I could tell cause the little green light was growing on the AC thing on my 3DS yesterday after I checked it. My question is, what do you get over Streetpass on this game and how does it work? I'd really like to know.



You'll be able to check out their house in the Happy Home Showcase, which is pretty cool ^_^ If you streetpass the same person more than once, you get a gift (ice cream, balloons, toys) from the second time onwards.


----------



## Shiny Celebi

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> You'll be able to check out their house in the Happy Home Showcase, which is pretty cool ^_^ If you streetpass the same person more than once, you get a gift (ice cream, balloons, toys) from the second time onwards.



Ah, ok. Chances of that are extremely slim as I took my 3DS to a mall yesterday and likely got streetpassed there. Thanks for answering


----------



## Ziga

Got another question.
What happens if you don't talk to the new villagers that just moved in?


----------



## matoki

This isn't really a problem I don't think, I'm just curious. So yesterday I visited a friend's town and it was one of her villager's birthday, but when I went into that villager's house there was no birthday party. Do the birthdays only appear to the mayor of the town?


----------



## asdf

okay so..I have 10 villagers in my town and Hopper is moving out soon and Merry is in my campsite and Merry told me she's going to move in how does this work?


----------



## asdf

Animal crossing breakthrough,
So when hopper moved out, merry moved in! I guess you don't need less than 10 villagers to get them to move in


----------



## Byngo

mukiao said:


> Animal crossing breakthrough,
> So when hopper moved out, merry moved in! I guess you don't need less than 10 villagers to get them to move in



Wait, what?


----------



## asdf

I had 10 villagers and it was still days away from hopper moving out and I kept talking to merry in my campsite and we played a game and she said she was moving in then hopper moved out and merry moved in!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry if that doesn't make sense I suck at explaining things


----------



## Byngo

mukiao said:


> I had 10 villagers and it was still days away from hopper moving out and I kept talking to merry in my campsite and we played a game and she said she was moving in then hopper moved out and merry moved in!



Ohh, now I understand. Maybe because he was moving out the same time?


----------



## asdf

Nah it was like 4 days before his moving date when she agreed to move in o:


----------



## idiotcurl

Just out of curiosity, is it possible to have two plots at the same time? I have 8 villagers in my town currently, and yesterday I asked Roald to move in through the campsite. Is it possible for a random villager to move into town at the same time?


----------



## SliceAndDice

mukiao said:


> I had 10 villagers and it was still days away from hopper moving out and I kept talking to merry in my campsite and we played a game and she said she was moving in then hopper moved out and merry moved in!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry if that doesn't make sense I suck at explaining things



Woah!  If I had just known that sooner...


----------



## Rune

Do Jacob's Ladders have any actual use or are they as useless as I make them out to be?
Curious because I see the darn things being sold for a decent amount (For a flower.) and they're fairly easy to get...?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Rune said:


> Do Jacob's Ladders have any actual use or are they as useless as I make them out to be?
> Curious because I see the darn things being sold for a decent amount (For a flower.) and they're fairly easy to get...?



They're sold for a decent bit because they can't be bred. You can only get more by being in perfect town status and having one randomly appear in your town.

They don't have any use any more than any other flowers do. They exist to look pretty and that's it.


----------



## Snow

mukiao said:


> Animal crossing breakthrough,
> So when hopper moved out, merry moved in! I guess you don't need less than 10 villagers to get them to move in



I've been wondering about this -- a friend of mine streetpassed when Tammi was in boxes, and the next day she had a villager from the streetpass move in. Ever since we've assumed that if someone was in boxes you were actually at "9" villagers but everyone said no so we weren't sure....I can't wait to try this!


----------



## CovisGod

I laid a load of path's yesterday in my town (took forever) however my town looks miles better now, but I may have a problem.

My question - 

After shaking a tree yesterday next to a path one of the fruit that would have landed where the path was disappeared. That doesn't so much bother me however I just shot down a present being carried by two silver balloons that I presume was meant to be my silver slingshot, that too landed on my path and disappeared ! Will a new silver slingshot be carried through at any point or have I lost it now ?


----------



## Byngo

CovisGod said:


> Will a new silver slingshot be carried through at any point or have I lost it now ?



Another one will show up at some point, just keep an eye out!

Source: Myself, already having a silver slingshot and seeing 2 silver balloons floating by quite often.


----------



## Zero7STARZ

So not all items in a set can be customized to the same color? I hear everyone talk about the rococo set being pink but I only get yellow, black, and white for my options. Do more unlock or is it just quirky?


----------



## Sheepish

Zero7STARZ said:


> So not all items in a set can be customized to the same color? I hear everyone talk about the rococo set being pink but I only get yellow, black, and white for my options. Do more unlock or is it just quirky?



White gives the rococo set pinkish white wood with pink fabric, which is why a lot of people (mistakenly) call it pink instead.


----------



## Wolfshine

Lotus said:


> *New to The Bell Tree? Ask your simple questions here, and please do not create a new thread for them!*
> 
> We're talking things like "How do I unlock Super T&T?" that can easily be answered in one post. If your question is more debatable and may not easily be answered in one post, go ahead and create a new thread at your own judgement! We aren't against new threads, just the ones which are answered in one post and it's over.
> 
> Additionally, there's a good chance your question has already been answered in this thread. *Please try using the Search Thread function in the top right.* Enter what you're looking for in there and a post which has previously answered it may come up.
> 
> To clarify, nobody expects you to read every page but trying a quick search is appreciated by many.
> 
> --------------------​
> I've got questions so simply if you know any of them just type the question's number then the answer (EXAMPLE: 1.Answer)
> 
> 1-Can I send money to my friend?
> 2-Can I design a flag for my village?
> 3-Can I get bells fast?
> 4-How long does it take me to get a normal home?
> 5-Is it easy to catch a fish or a bug?
> 6-How many letters can I name my town or village?
> 7-How many items can I carry in my pocket?
> 8-How to open new stores?
> 9-How to upgrade stores?
> 10-Can I sell items to other players?
> 11-How can I share clothes designs with my friends?
> 12-Can I work as a mayor & work at the coffee shop?
> 13-What are you gonna name your village?
> 14-Any advice?
> 
> Thank you




I got a bronze badge today for streetpass even though I've only gotten 80 tags. I thought the badge required 100 to get it. Are there different requirements for North America to get this badge than in other countries?


----------



## Pimmy

I've been trying to get Hopper to ping me for a few days now, but for two days he spent ALL evening either in the museum or in Ables. What do I do if the villager I want to ping me is inside of a place like that? is there a way to get them to leave, or at least to help with it?


----------



## Byngo

Pimmy said:


> I've been trying to get Hopper to ping me for a few days now, but for two days he spent ALL evening either in the museum or in Ables. What do I do if the villager I want to ping me is inside of a place like that? is there a way to get them to leave, or at least to help with it?



Did you try saving and quitting and starting back up?


----------



## Jennifer

Wolfshine said:


> I got a bronze badge today for streetpass even though I've only gotten 80 tags. I thought the badge required 100 to get it. Are there different requirements for North America to get this badge than in other countries?



It goes by it's own count separate from the Mii Plaza. Many people do not clear out or even activate the Plaza and so you can get people who 
Similarly, even if you don't check, the passes are still counted so you could pass that same person like 10 times and it'd count each one.


----------



## Farobi

What is the use of making a wish on my birthday in acnl?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Farobi said:


> What is the use of making a wish on my birthday in acnl?



Seconded. I'd like to know too.

For my mayor, I said I want "good stuff". My villagers seem to give me more items I didn't already have now. Or maybe it's a coincidence.

I did for one of my mule characters say I wanted "police station". So far, this dream is STILL not working. I haven't figured out who to blame for this.


----------



## Triaged

Anybody know what the Data Update was for today? The update button won't go away, either...

EDIT: Wow... I just noticed that the button existed in the first place. There was no patch.


----------



## katie.

Quick question about villagers moving out because I can't remember..

Ken is moving out on the 2nd October. Does that mean he's in boxes on the 2nd? Or he will actually move on the 2nd? I need to know because I'm going to TT to get a dreamy villager


----------



## Libra

Question; if for some reason you don't play for a while - let's say a month or two - how many villagers can move out and in during that time? Just one villager that moves out and then when you play again, a new one will move in? Or can several villagers move out (and others in) during the time you're not playing?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

About luck in the home, would the cookie items in the right colors count or does it have to be a normal furniture item?


----------



## Filly

Can you actually place an item on the gorgeous desk?


----------



## Twisk

I currently have 9 neighbors in my town, and one of my neighbors (Frank) is planning on moving in a couple of days. In the meantime, I've just seen an offer for a giveaway of one of my dream neighbors. If I let this dream neighbor move in (bringing my number of villagers to 10), will Frank still move out as planned?


----------



## Byngo

Twisk said:


> I currently have 9 neighbors in my town, and one of my neighbors (Frank) is planning on moving in a couple of days. In the meantime, I've just seen an offer for a giveaway of one of my dream neighbors. If I let this dream neighbor move in (bringing my number of villagers to 10), will Frank still move out as planned?



I believe so. Has he already pinged you?


----------



## Jisusu

Hey guys - question. I'm playing as a citizen on my boyfriend's cartridge where he is the mayor. He got another copy of the game whilst on holiday in Japan though, so now he's only playing on that version. I want to restart the town on 'my' copy and be mayor myself, but using my current character, who is not currently mayor. I know it's possible to move a citizen to become a mayor on a cartridge with no save file, but is it possible to delete the current town and start a new town on the same cartridge, using my character as the new mayor, although she is not mayor of the current town? Convoluted I know, sorry! But does anyone know the answer?


----------



## Byngo

Jisusu said:


> Hey guys - question. I'm playing as a citizen on my boyfriend's cartridge where he is the mayor. He got another copy of the game whilst on holiday in Japan though, so now he's only playing on that version. I want to restart the town on 'my' copy and be mayor myself, but using my current character, who is not currently mayor. I know it's possible to move a citizen to become a mayor on a cartridge with no save file, but is it possible to delete the current town and start a new town on the same cartridge, using my character as the new mayor, although she is not mayor of the current town? Convoluted I know, sorry! But does anyone know the answer?



You can delete the current town, but you'll also delete your current character. So you would have to recreate your character.


----------



## Jisusu

Damnit, that's exactly what I hoped I wouldn't have to do. Thanks anyway


----------



## Snow

katie. said:


> Quick question about villagers moving out because I can't remember..
> 
> Ken is moving out on the 2nd October. Does that mean he's in boxes on the 2nd? Or he will actually move on the 2nd? I need to know because I'm going to TT to get a dreamy villager



He will be in boxes on the 2nd; gone on the 3rd. Congrats on your dream villager!


----------



## Farobi

What happens when someone tries to transfer an alt character to another town? Does that require a nearby town?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> What happens when someone tries to transfer an alt character to another town? Does that require a nearby town?



Hmmm all I know was, if you want your friend to transfer to your town it should be local wireless,once your friend's alternate account transfers to your town expect that you will receive a lot of mails from your friend's alternate account. Anyway I hope you understand what I mean and good luck.

PS: I haven't tried this but I know this because I played Animal Crossing Wild World
PSS: Argh too many errors[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJStarstryker

What does candy do? Penelope randomly gave me one just now. Obviously I can eat it, but is it useful for anything else?


----------



## Snow

I believe you can get Spooky (not Creepy) furniture with it from Jack; I don't think it works for Pave anymore so that's it I guess?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Snow said:


> I believe you can get Spooky (not Creepy) furniture with it from Jack; I don't think it works for Pave anymore so that's it I guess?



Ah, that's too bad. I have almost all of the spooky stuff already thanks to my Happy Home Showcase houses. And I already caught an ant a while back with a rotten fruit.


----------



## Snow

DJStarstryker said:


> Ah, that's too bad. I have almost all of the spooky stuff already thanks to my Happy Home Showcase houses. And I already caught an ant a while back with a rotten fruit.



Yeah same here. I'm not sure there's any reason to buy/keep it anymore.


----------



## Gingersnap

So I'm letting Marina move into my town BUT I'm going to trade her for a dreamie
If I cycle 16 villagers, can she move back in even though she will be in someone elses town?
How would I get her back after cycling?


----------



## esc

Gingersnap said:


> So I'm letting Marina move into my town BUT I'm going to trade her for a dreamie
> If I cycle 16 villagers, can she move back in even though she will be in someone elses town?
> How would I get her back after cycling?



Yep, she can be eligible to return to your town after cycling through 16 villagers.
You just need to find another Marina to either randomly move in, be invited from the campsite or another town.


If I have nine villagers and one of them is unpacking, can I still invite another villager to move in ?​


----------



## Manny Toons

OK, so an ex-villager (Flo) has been hanging around my Main Street for the past week or so. And I mean ALL freakin' over it. At my Club LOL, at my Nooklings store, my museum... EVERYWHERE. What exactly does this mean and will she ever go away? (I never liked her, you see...lol)


----------



## Spontida

How big is the file to download it? I want to buy it digitally.


----------



## Byngo

Spontida said:


> How big is the file to download it? I want to buy it digitally.



8,192 blocks, or 1 GB.


----------



## Bones

Manny Toons said:


> OK, so an ex-villager (Flo) has been hanging around my Main Street for the past week or so. And I mean ALL freakin' over it. At my Club LOL, at my Nooklings store, my museum... EVERYWHERE. What exactly does this mean and will she ever go away? (I never liked her, you see...lol)



It doesn't mean anything. Ex-villagers (and I _think_ even random villagers on occasion?) will often come visit and just loiter around.


----------



## hzl

Okay guys big question - I recently moved as a villager on my partners town (3ds) to become a mayor on my new 3ds which I have just bought. While my house remains the same (upgraded etc) I want know when will my island unlock because the requirements are just paying off the first house/tent down payment (as far as I know) ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Byngo

hzl said:


> Okay guys big question - I recently moved as a villager on my partners town (3ds) to become a mayor on my new 3ds which I have just bought. While my house remains the same (upgraded etc) I want know when will my island unlock because the requirements are just paying off the first house/tent down payment (as far as I know) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yes. You have to pay the 39k before Kapp'n will be at the docks with his boat. Though you will have to wait a few days.


----------



## hzl

Lunatic said:


> Yes. You have to pay the 39k before Kapp'n will be at the docks with his boat. Though you will have to wait a few days.


Okay thanks!  
so I guess I pay off the 39k when I pay off the next upgrade to my house which is in the 400k range (can't remember the exact amount)?
Ahh sorry if this isn't what you mean I am so confused


----------



## Byngo

You only have to pay the 39k upgrade to get Kapp'n. Though if you want to pay off the next upgrade, go ahead. xD


----------



## Snow

Manny Toons said:


> OK, so an ex-villager (Flo) has been hanging around my Main Street for the past week or so. And I mean ALL freakin' over it. At my Club LOL, at my Nooklings store, my museum... EVERYWHERE. What exactly does this mean and will she ever go away? (I never liked her, you see...lol)



Your ex-villagers will appear up there after 4-5 more villagers have left; they will be up there all the time until (I am told) the 16-villager cycle has run its course. So once 16 other villagers have moved away she'll stop showing up.

I know how you feel, the first starter I let leave is up there still and I swear he is trying to make me feel guilty by following me...


----------



## Danielkang2

How do they get the item you sell on the forums


----------



## Byngo

Danielkang2 said:


> How do they get the item you sell on the forums



That's extremely general. Can you be more specific?


----------



## KhronosII

I just got this game and have played for maybe three or so hours.  I have been catching fish for the last 40 mins and I have caught obviously a lot, including a shark lol My problem is nothing and I mean NOTHING is showing up in my encyclopedia.  Why is that? Is this a glitch? or do I have to accomplish something before it starts recording what I have caught?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Question about lost items.  I found a lot item by the beach.  I am pretty sure I have asked all my villagers if it belongs to them.  They have all said no.  I do have someone in my campsite right now.  A chicken.  Not a dreamy for me.  Can this lost item be theirs?  I have tried taking it to the lost and found but he wont take it.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oath2order

KhronosII said:


> I just got this game and have played for maybe three or so hours.  I have been catching fish for the last 40 mins and I have caught obviously a lot, including a shark lol My problem is nothing and I mean NOTHING is showing up in my encyclopedia.  Why is that? Is this a glitch? or do I have to accomplish something before it starts recording what I have caught?



Are you the mayor yet?



Sansa22 said:


> Question about lost items.  I found a lot item by the beach.  I am pretty sure I have asked all my villagers if it belongs to them.  They have all said no.  I do have someone in my campsite right now.  A chicken.  Not a dreamy for me.  Can this lost item be theirs?  I have tried taking it to the lost and found but he wont take it.  Any help would be appreciated.



I would try talking to the campsite villager.

Do a checklist of your villagers to be absolutely certain.


----------



## Quantum

Does the "no matter how back you go, it'll count as one day" TTing principle apply if you only go a few hours, not days, back? Will it still be the September the 30th?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Quantum said:


> Does the "no matter how back you go, it'll count as one day" TTing principle apply if you only go a few hours, not days, back? Will it still be the September the 30th?



Yes, it'll still be the same day. There will be no changes, except what time it is.


----------



## emeraldfox

Okay so I have the sewing machine at able sisters, I have added peoples designs by QR. But for some reason I have no Idea how to make the designs into clothes, tiles, etc.


----------



## Sheepish

emeraldfox said:


> Okay so I have the sewing machine at able sisters, I have added peoples designs by QR. But for some reason I have no Idea how to make the designs into clothes, tiles, etc.



Press the little pink pencil icon on your bottom screen to bring up your patterns menu. To put on clothes, select the pattern you want, and choose "Wear". To place a pattern onto the floor, stand on the tile you want to place the pattern onto and choose "Display on Ground".


----------



## Filly

Can you wear tights under shorts? (sorry, random XD)


----------



## Jennifer

Filly said:


> Can you wear tights under shorts? (sorry, random XD)



I believe so--I don't believe shorts removes the socks you have on (like helmets do to accessories) so. Though, Marine Suits do hide socks.


----------



## links123

I believe shots do not remove the socks you wear under


----------



## Zura

Does getting villagers at someone's town really work! I found Stitches at my campsite today and I don't have room so I thought I could have someone come take him


----------



## oath2order

StormBlader said:


> Does getting villagers at someone's town really work! I found Stitches at my campsite today and I don't have room so I thought I could have someone come take him



I think they have to have the villagers' house in your town for that to work.


----------



## Sander

Hi, I'm fairly new to building paths and stuff but I just finished everything. I was wondering if anybody knew if placing paths on central plaza will hinder tents from setting up there, like Redd and bug contest etc.


----------



## Byngo

Sander said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new to building paths and stuff but I just finished everything. I was wondering if anybody knew if placing paths on central plaza will hinder tents from setting up there, like Redd and bug contest etc.



Tents will still show up normally. When they appear, they do erase any path that was there before so you'll have to replace the tiles whenever a tent shows up. I know this from having patterns on my plaza, and it gets a little annoying. xD;


----------



## Sander

Lol ok! good to know, I'll probably keep my paths there then.  thanks!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Savings question.
New to using the savings account
Always used
My home for bells all the way back to GameCube.
So when it says I have revived a total amount from savings does it mean by this month or is it all all time total?


----------



## Pokeman

How to get another villager from someones town?


----------



## carrah

Super simple question! I started a new town and can't remember what day the 7th villager moves in. I'm on day 2 (6th villager roped off). Day 3 they will be in boxes. Does the 7th villager's house get roped off on day 4 or day 5?


----------



## DJStarstryker

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Savings question.
> New to using the savings account
> Always used
> My home for bells all the way back to GameCube.
> So when it says I have revived a total amount from savings does it mean by this month or is it all all time total?



The full total that's deposited in the ABD as of 5:59am on the 1st day of each month.



Pokeman said:


> How to get another villager from someones town?



You have to wait until the villager is in boxes and then you talk to them. They will agree to move to your town if you have 9 or less villagers.

You can't get a villager from someone else's campsite. If someone tells you this, they are either trying to scam you or don't understand this. You can only get villagers from the campsite in your own town.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Even if you have space in your town, will some campers simply refuse to move in?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

KarlaKGB said:


> Even if you have space in your town, will some campers simply refuse to move in?



I've never heard about that happening. But sometimes you need to be pretty adamant in convincing them to stay.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hmm, because I've spent about 15 minutes talking to Apollo in my campsite, with empty pockets, and he just keeps going on about cooking.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Nevermine, turns out Ren?e was moving in and I totally didn't expect that. I was on 9 villagers, and I didn't visit anyone else's town to take a villager. Could it be a streetpass villager?


----------



## Kat

Will a camper move into your town if someone's moving tomorrow? Or does it have to be after they've moved?


----------



## carrah

carrah said:


> Super simple question! I started a new town and can't remember what day the 7th villager moves in. I'm on day 2 (6th villager roped off). Day 3 they will be in boxes. Does the 7th villager's house get roped off on day 4 or day 5?



^ Anyone? :3


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

carrah said:


> ^ Anyone? :3


You should see a plot for a 7th villager on Day 4


----------



## CovisGod

I've seen loads of people say they need a certain amount of people to enter their town before they get the train station upgrade, how can they tell ? Have they literally counted the amount of people coming through their gates or is there an easier way to find out the stats ?

Thanks folks


----------



## Byngo

CovisGod said:


> I've seen loads of people say they need a certain amount of people to enter their town before they get the train station upgrade, how can they tell ? Have they literally counted the amount of people coming through their gates or is there an easier way to find out the stats ?
> 
> Thanks folks



If your tree is big enough to sit on the thing around it, then sit on it and let it play through the whole little story of your town. At the end, it will say how many people have entered your town.


----------



## CovisGod

Thanks Lunatic ! Nowt around my tree yet ! I'm about a month in I think !


----------



## joku_muko

Today is 10/2 if I don't play until 11/2 and on 11/2 set the date back to 10/2 what will happen? With RF4 and Pokemon ACNL may have to take a small break. I will probably still play once in a while. I just set the above for an easy question.


----------



## Byngo

joku_muko said:


> Today is 10/2 if I don't play until 11/2 and on 11/2 set the date back to 10/2 what will happen? With RF4 and Pokemon ACNL may have to take a small break. I will probably still play once in a while. I just set the above for an easy question.



Well, villagers can/will move, flowers will wilt and die (unless you have the beautiful ordinance enacted) and weeds will grow (unless you have the beautiful ordinance enacted). If you TT back a month, villagers will still move out but flowers won't wilt and die, and weeds won't grow.


----------



## Filly

Can you put items on top of the Sweets Dresser?  The answer is probably yes, but I assumed the Gorgeous Chest let you put things on top of it and was disappointed to learn it doesn't. :\

To add to what Lunatic said, TTing backward a month only counts as one day in-game.  You'll get anything you get from TTing forward a day.  A few weeds, a few wilting flowers, etc.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I haven't had any Spooky furniture in my Nookling Junction. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm just wondering if it's random whether there will be a piece of Spooky furniture, or if I'll need to wait until it upgrades to T&T Mart in a week (I've already fulfilled the other 2 upgrade requirements).


----------



## in-a-pickle

How long does it take Gracie to appear after you've got T.I.Y? It's been more than three weeks now, and I've never had her visit...


----------



## Byngo

in-a-pickle said:


> How long does it take Gracie to appear after you've got T.I.Y? It's been more than three weeks now, and I've never had her visit...



Its random, it can be anywhere from a few days to a few weeks, maybe even more. Which is kind of annoying...


----------



## Snow

joku_muko said:


> Today is 10/2 if I don't play until 11/2 and on 11/2 set the date back to 10/2 what will happen? With RF4 and Pokemon ACNL may have to take a small break. I will probably still play once in a while. I just set the above for an easy question.



Actually, if it is 10/2 in game when you save, and the next time you load the game you set the date to 10/2, no time will have passed. In game it will be the same day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> How long does it take Gracie to appear after you've got T.I.Y? It's been more than three weeks now, and I've never had her visit...



You have to have spent 70k in TIY before she will appear; then 30k more to open the Emporium even if you pass all 4 checks.


----------



## Stitched

Does anyone have Purrl?
Is her theme that plays a normal key one, or is it offkey like Monique, Ricky, etc?


----------



## in-a-pickle

So, if I'm going to have a second town, when I start, does it have to be in fall? For instance, does the date of the town tree planting have to begin in fall? Would you change the 3DS time to say summer and then just play normally and your town will be listed as created in summer? Sorry for all the questions...just want to make sure excessive TT'ing wouldn't mess up anything like villagers moving in at once.


----------



## Orange

Is it possible to demolish a project when another project hasn't reached its target fund or takes a day to be built?


----------



## Pimmy

Becky just moved out today, and I couldn't find anyone to adopt her. What are the chances that someone with 9 or 8 villagers might "catch" her if they visit my town?


----------



## Snow

Orange said:


> Is it possible to demolish a project when another project hasn't reached its target fund or takes a day to be built?



Yes, as long as the project being built is NOT paid off, you can go to Isabelle and demolish an existing one.


----------



## Orange

Snow said:


> Yes, as long as the project being built is NOT paid off, you can go to Isabelle and demolish an existing one.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

in-a-pickle said:


> So, if I'm going to have a second town, when I start, does it have to be in fall? For instance, does the date of the town tree planting have to begin in fall? Would you change the 3DS time to say summer and then just play normally and your town will be listed as created in summer? Sorry for all the questions...just want to make sure excessive TT'ing wouldn't mess up anything like villagers moving in at once.



You can start on any date you'd like. You will be planting the town tree on your first day no matter what. The date listed in your town history will be whatever the date is in your game, which will be the same as the time on your 3ds, unless you've changed the time for Animal Crossing to something else.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Does anyone know when the Town Hall reconstruction pwp unlocks?


----------



## Byngo

MDofDarkheart said:


> Does anyone know when the Town Hall reconstruction pwp unlocks?



Once you receive a perfect town rating.


----------



## oath2order

MDofDarkheart said:


> Does anyone know when the Town Hall reconstruction pwp unlocks?



Literally the minute you achieve perfect town rating.


----------



## CovisGod

I've not seen Redd or Katrina for a fortnight. I play every day so can't have missed them. Is it something to do with laying path over where they would be ?


----------



## Amphibian

I have a question for those who've done some significant time traveling: If you do a single 2-month jump, does your friendship with villagers deteriorate?

I've had snow in my town for two days, and I'm already sick of it.  I thought about catching the winter fish etc and jump to spring.


----------



## Campy

CovisGod said:


> I've not seen Redd or Katrina for a fortnight. I play every day so can't have missed them. Is it something to do with laying path over where they would be ?


It's completely random when they show up. I haven't seen either of them in a while, either, while other times they show up twice within a week.

And don't worry about your paths; it's not preventing them from visiting. They just plop their tent down on your path and even erase that part of your path, so you'll just need to redo that the day after again.


----------



## CovisGod

Thanks Campy


----------



## Kat

How much candy do you need to collect before Halloween?


----------



## Superpenguin

Kat said:


> How much candy do you need to collect before Halloween?



As much or as little as you want.


----------



## Libra

I just found a famous mushroom.  What does it do?


----------



## kinokei

I want to demolish my town and create a new one, but I've worked hard on my designs and don't want to lose them. If I were to use the QR machine to save my designs (something I've never done before so it's a bit confusing to me) would I be able to transfer them to my new characters town? Or would deleting my town would that mean that they are no longer available for other people to get? Also, if I can transfer them, will I be able to edit them?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Libra said:


> I just found a famous mushroom.  What does it do?



Sells for 16,000 bells or you can eat it. (which has a rather unique effect I won't spoil) 
Best thing to do with it really is leave it in your town so people an eat it on dream visits. A lot of dream towns have them somewhere if you wanted to try it, nintendos town (let Luna pick where to go and she'll take you there), the glitch town that is plastered everywhere and even my main town have them on the floor.



kinokei said:


> I want to demolish my town and create a new one, but I've worked hard on my designs and don't want to lose them. If I were to use the QR machine to save my designs (something I've never done before so it's a bit confusing to me) would I be able to transfer them to my new characters town? Or would deleting my town would that mean that they are no longer available for other people to get? Also, if I can transfer them, will I be able to edit them?



You will be able to scan your patterns into your new town, they won't delete. (QR codes are permanent) But you won't be able to edit them, so any that you might want to edit later I recommend using a pattern tool online to draw them so you can draw them again in the new town. ~ will take a long time though.


----------



## kinokei

Thank you so much!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Kat said:


> How much candy do you need to collect before Halloween?



The main thing that candy really gets you is items from the spooky set. Which you can already buy now from the Nookling store. I think it just depends on how many spooky set items you still need by the time October 31 rolls around. If you have all of the items, you don't need candy.

You will want lollipops to get the creepy theme items though. You can get those on Halloween by scaring your villagers by wearing whatever mask they find scary and talking to them.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

DJStarstryker said:


> The main thing that candy really gets you is items from the spooky set. Which you can already buy now from the Nookling store. I think it just depends on how many spooky set items you still need by the time October 31 rolls around. If you have all of the items, you don't need candy.



Candy is still needed if you don't want tricks played on you by any of the villagers who are outside on Halloween night.


----------



## oath2order

CrankyCupcake said:


> Candy is still needed if you don't want tricks played on you by any of the villagers who are outside on Halloween night.



What are the tricks and are they bad


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> What are the tricks and are they bad



Turns your clothes into patched versions. Your shirt, shoes, and pants get changed.

Best to wear clothes you don't want ruined if you're doing the trick or treat night.


----------



## kyasarin

Does putting a path on top of a spot where you buried a time capsule cancels/destroys the capsule?


----------



## Libra

Jinglefruit said:


> Sells for 16,000 bells or you can eat it. (which has a rather unique effect I won't spoil)
> Best thing to do with it really is leave it in your town so people an eat it on dream visits. A lot of dream towns have them somewhere if you wanted to try it, nintendos town (let Luna pick where to go and she'll take you there), the glitch town that is plastered everywhere and even my main town have them on the floor.



Aha, that unique effect is brilliant! Love it! Okay, I will leave it in my town then. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BellGreen

kyasarin said:


> Does putting a path on top of a spot where you buried a time capsule cancels/destroys the capsule?



The capsule moves to the nearest available spot.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

oath2order said:


> What are the tricks and are they bad



If you don't give them candy when they catch you outside, you need to play a game with them, such as charades or paper-scissors-stone. When you lose, they play a trick on you, such as changing something that you are carrying in your inventory into a junk item. So, don't carry anything important to you on Halloween. It's best to fill your pockets with only candy. Or items that you don't mind losing.


----------



## Ponyu

Hi everyone 
A small question:
I just payed off my last loan to Tom Nook. When I visited him afterwards, he just said "your whole house is payed off! Congratulations" or something like that, but isn't he supposed to sing to me? :/ I was looking forward to it because I read somewhere that he does a little dance/whatever after you pay off your full house... bit disappointed now :/


----------



## suede

Does it matter which fence/roof/exterior I have before I upgrade to golden pieces or is the way it looks already set?


----------



## locker

i made a character and now i don't want him how do i remove him?


----------



## Sheepish

locker said:


> i made a character and now i don't want him how do i remove him?



From the game's main menu, go to "Continue" and select that character's name. When Isabelle shows up, choose "I need help first..." then "Demolish my home".


----------



## locker

ohh thx


----------



## Marie

I have a question about time traveling,I have time traveled day by day for a week and it took forever is there a faster way going back w/o one of my villagers moving?


----------



## Stitched

Marie said:


> I have a question about time traveling,I have time traveled day by day for a week and it took forever is there a faster way going back w/o one of my villagers moving?


You can jump backwards all at once.  Going backwards, no matter how much, only counts as one day.  There's no need to go backwards one day at a time.

Question: Can only the fruit native to your town grow perfect fruit, or can all fruits do so in any town?


----------



## Sheepish

Stitched said:


> Question: Can only the fruit native to your town grow perfect fruit, or can all fruits do so in any town?




Only your native fruit's perfect version can be grown in your town.


----------



## chelleD

I'm new, so forgive me if this is an issue that's been discussed.  I Googled and couldn't find it, so here goes:  I went to the Island for the first time today and tried a couple of tours but couldn't win the Easy Labyrinth Tour despite having the required number of whatever fruit Tortimer had asked me to find.  I didn't have anything else in my pockets, I did it in plenty of time, etc.   What am I doing wrong (or not doing)?   After about the fourth time I gave up.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## BellGreen

chelleD said:


> I'm new, so forgive me if this is an issue that's been discussed.  I Googled and couldn't find it, so here goes:  I went to the Island for the first time today and tried a couple of tours but couldn't win the Easy Labyrinth Tour despite having the required number of whatever fruit Tortimer had asked me to find.  I didn't have anything else in my pockets, I did it in plenty of time, etc.   What am I doing wrong (or not doing)?   After about the fourth time I gave up.   Thanks in advance!


Did you talk to him when you were done?


----------



## chelleD

Yes, and he asked why I was standing there and not continuing to look for the required fruit.  I already had it!  One time I even picked up more than he'd asked.  Then I tried bringing it and putting it on the ground instead, which maybe sounds stupid but I was frustrated.


----------



## BellGreen

Sometimes he asks for two fruit (probably only for multiplayer, dunno), maybe you're just misreading it? That or your game is glitched


----------



## chelleD

He's asked for three, four and five when I played.   

Yep, I'm also wondering if it's a glitch.   That would suck....     Thanks for answering, though!


----------



## Ophis

I have a popular villager that I don't really want. And I would like to sell it, but I'm not sure how does it works.
For example, if this townie goes for 30M. How does the buyer transfer such a big amount of money?
Does the buyer have to speak with the villager first and then pay? Or the other way around?


----------



## gabriursa

I have a bit of a problem. I have a physical copy of ACNL, and also a digital one just downloaded on the same 3DS. The data you save from the physical copy, does it save to the sd card or the game cart itself? And as for the digital copy, does that save to the sd card for save files?

If the physical copy saves to the game cart itself, I might be able to offer TT services and more then with my digital copy.


----------



## BellGreen

Ophis said:


> I have a popular villager that I don't really want. And I would like to sell it, but I'm not sure how does it works.
> For example, if this townie goes for 30M. How does the buyer transfer such a big amount of money?
> Does the buyer have to speak with the villager first and then pay? Or the other way around?



Whatever the buyer/seller wants...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gabriursa said:


> I have a bit of a problem. I have a physical copy of ACNL, and also a digital one just downloaded on the same 3DS. The data you save from the physical copy, does it save to the sd card or the game cart itself? And as for the digital copy, does that save to the sd card for save files?
> 
> If the physical copy saves to the game cart itself, I might be able to offer TT services and more then with my digital copy.


Physical goes to the cartridge.
Digital goes to the SD card.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ophis said:


> I have a popular villager that I don't really want. And I would like to sell it, but I'm not sure how does it works.
> For example, if this townie goes for 30M. How does the buyer transfer such a big amount of money?
> Does the buyer have to speak with the villager first and then pay? Or the other way around?



Basically the person would have to fill their locker with a ton of 99k money bags and just keep going back and dropping them. And if that's still not enough, they'd have to leave, go back to their town to get more money, and come back to visit you. 

I don't know what the etiquette is for buying villagers since I don't sell mine (I only giveaway mine for free when they move) and I don't buy them. It's probably the person pays first and then they get to talk to the villager.


----------



## Toffee

I have a question regarding qr codes? I want to create paths and such but they take up so many design spots and if you replace or erase them they disappear where you've placed them. I'd like to have a path and this river qr code design but I'm not sure how to have both without making one disappearing/being replaced. Is there a way to avoid this?


----------



## deardeer

Create a new save file to hold some patterns (though you'd need to keep them in your town otherwise the patterns they lay down will disappear when you demolish their house)


----------



## Toffee

deardeer said:


> Create a new save file to hold some patterns (though you'd need to keep them in your town otherwise the patterns they lay down will disappear when you demolish their house)



Ahh okay thank you~


----------



## Ophis

DJStarstryker said:


> Basically the person would have to fill their locker with a ton of 99k money bags and just keep going back and dropping them. And if that's still not enough, they'd have to leave, go back to their town to get more money, and come back to visit you.
> 
> I don't know what the etiquette is for buying villagers since I don't sell mine (I only giveaway mine for free when they move) and I don't buy them. It's probably the person pays first and then they get to talk to the villager.


Thank you very much


----------



## lananana

Is there a certain amount of favors I'm supposed to do in order to receive a villager's picture? Like am I supposed to do x amount of tasks per day, or just one a day? Does it actually matter if I'm unable to play one day and I don't do them a favor? Still no villager's photos since June 9 :/


----------



## Sheepish

lananana said:


> Is there a certain amount of favors I'm supposed to do in order to receive a villager's picture? Like am I supposed to do x amount of tasks per day, or just one a day? Does it actually matter if I'm unable to play one day and I don't do them a favor? Still no villager's photos since June 9 :/



Not really. Just doing favours in general helps.

From how I understand it, there's a certain 'friendship level' you need to reach before a villager has a chance of giving you their picture. Doing 'big' favours (giving rare fish/bugs/perfect fruit, doing petitions) helps to get there more quickly. A way to test friendship is by calling their name on the megaphone while they're on-screen (not too close, or else they'll get mad). If they turn to you and wave/bow, that means you're friends, and you're on the way to getting a picture.

Once you're friends, it all comes down to chance as to whether or not they'll give you a picture. Just keep doing favours, and they'll eventually give it to you.


----------



## lananana

Oh okay, thank you


----------



## Farobi

Is there any good natural paths (that don't look to over-the-top) that are less than 8 designs in total? :L


----------



## DJStarstryker

Farobi said:


> Is there any good natural paths (that don't look to over-the-top) that are less than 8 designs in total? :L



I'm using these. There's other pieces that you can find here if you want to get more complicated. I'm just using the straight horizontal, straight vertical, and the 4 curved parts of it pretty much, and that's just 6. But it's kinda thin and not really great for a main path, IMO. I'm not using it as my main path for that reason. I just use it as pathing in my camp and park areas.

Most natural paths I've seen either don't look realistic (they don't look like real dirt) or are way too fancy.


----------



## Brabus E73

Hello all, I has a question.

I had a villager in my campsite. I was really excited to have them move in. 

First of all, how do I get them to move in?! They kept repeating the same one-liner every time I spoke to them. I currently have 8 villagers. The game gave me no option to ask him to move in. WTF

Second. Why did my campsite have a DIFFERENT villager the next day??!!!! I am so angry about this!! I loved the villager in there yesterday and absolutely can't stand the one now! I turned it off to send him back to whatever town they came from. And it didn't work LOL


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Brabus E73 said:


> Hello all, I has a question.
> 
> I had a villager in my campsite. I was really excited to have them move in.
> 
> First of all, how do I get them to move in?! They kept repeating the same one-liner every time I spoke to them. I currently have 8 villagers. The game gave me no option to ask him to move in. WTF
> 
> Second. Why did my campsite have a DIFFERENT villager the next day??!!!! I am so angry about this!! I loved the villager in there yesterday and absolutely can't stand the one now! I turned it off to send him back to whatever town they came from. And it didn't work LOL



Sometimes you have to talk to them _a lot_ before they become convinced to move in. I don't think one time is ever enough. You'll know it if they've decided to move in, as they will say something to confirm it (when they say something about wanting to live in your town and you ask them to move in via the dialogue options). 
It's normal that they don't stay more than one day at the campsite. But it's highly unusual to have campers two days in a row.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Ummm...why is the board title now called Shrek Crossing?


----------



## Toffee

Question~ if you have a villager move out and to a friend and go to get them back later will they be able to return to your town again? Or can a villager only be in your town once..?


----------



## Sheepish

Toffee said:


> Question~ if you have a villager move out and to a friend and go to get them back later will they be able to return to your town again? Or can a villager only be in your town once..?



It's possible, but I believe that you'll need to have had 16 other villagers leave your town (after the villager you're interested in left) before they can move back in.


----------



## Toffee

Sheepish said:


> It's possible, but I believe that you'll need to have had 16 other villagers leave your town (after the villager you're interested in left) before they can move back in.



Ahh that's a shame, thanks for answering though.


----------



## louise23

hi i am trying to catch a shark i have the island, how do you catch it, is it by swimming or fishing, and what time of day should i do it


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

louise23 said:


> hi i am trying to catch a shark i have the island, how do you catch it, is it by swimming or fishing, and what time of day should i do it



Fishing. Between 4pm and 9am according to this.


----------



## Brabus E73

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Sometimes you have to talk to them _a lot_ before they become convinced to move in. I don't think one time is ever enough. You'll know it if they've decided to move in, as they will say something to confirm it (when they say something about wanting to live in your town and you ask them to move in via the dialogue options).
> It's normal that they don't stay more than one day at the campsite. But it's highly unusual to have campers two days in a row.



Interesting. I wonder if I could get the same campsite villager again. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ziga

So Snake is moving out on the 15th, does that means I can trade him to som1 else on the 14th or can I do that earlier?


----------



## Robert Plant

Orange said:


> Is it possible to demolish a project when another project hasn't reached its target fund or takes a day to be built?



I think you can't. You have to wait for the project to be built before demolishing another one.



Ziga said:


> So Snake is moving out on the 15th, does that means I can trade him to som1 else on the 14th or can I do that earlier?


You can trade him before he moves. So the 14th is ok.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Ziga said:


> So Snake is moving out on the 15th, does that means I can trade him to _some one _ else on the 14th or can I do that earlier?



Snake will be in boxes either on the 14th or the 15th. Unless you TT theres no other way.


----------



## Ziga

Is it possible to stop villagers from moveing into your town? For example, if i would like to keep one spot in my town for my dreamie and i don't want random villagers to move in?


----------



## Robert Plant

Ziga said:


> Is it possible to stop villagers from moveing into your town? For example, if i would like to keep one spot in my town for my dreamie and i don't want random villagers to move in?



They randomly move in unless you have 9 villagers.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ziga said:


> Is it possible to stop villagers from moveing into your town? For example, if i would like to keep one spot in my town for my dreamie and i don't want random villagers to move in?



I'm not going to be of much help, but I just want to bring up animals moving in from friends' towns and streetpass. It's simple enough to prevent anyone coming in via streetpass by disabling streetpass for animal crossing. But about move-ins from friends, I'm not sure just how little it takes for a friend's villager to crash your town. Definitely don't visit anyone before you have your dreamie. I don't know if they can move in just by having someone on your friend list. Hopefully someone else can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Byngo

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I don't know if they can move in just by having someone on your friend list. Hopefully someone else can fill in the blanks.



You have to visit the persons town to be able to have a villager move in, _but_ if that player visits your town, the villager will very likely move to your town. I learned this from having a friend visit and the next few days a house plot appeared and the villager said they came from my friends town.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Lunatic said:


> Once you receive a perfect town rating.




Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## oath2order

MDofDarkheart said:


> Thank you for answering my question.



They cost like 498,000 bells though


----------



## Byebi

Sorry if this has already been asked before, but I've been wondering...
Can you TT back in time to get DLCs?


----------



## Peoki

BibiBurger said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked before, but I've been wondering...
> Can you TT back in time to get DLCs?


Not possible.


----------



## Pimmy

when it comes to the trick where you wait around in the water to get villagers to ping you, how many times should you run past them before giving up? usually they will ping me when they first see me, if i did it right.. but I'm wondering if I give up too quickly if they don't? I'll go back to the water if they don't ping me after 4 or 5 passes... am I right to do that, or would it be better to keep trying, instead of wasting another 5-10 mins in the ocean?

sorry I hope that's clear.


----------



## Brabus E73

How much are bush starts selling for on here? I know what hybrids cost (generally) but am unsure about the price ranges for bush variants. Thanks :3


----------



## Pimmy

Brabus E73 said:


> How much are bush starts selling for on here? I know what hybrids cost (generally) but am unsure about the price ranges for bush variants. Thanks :3


I generally offer between 10 and 15k for bush starts, but I don't know how well that might apply to other people. Seems reasonable enough to me since they're sort of difficult to amass, and in high demand for prettying up your town quickly. I've seen as high as 40k, though!


----------



## Mao

Does anyone know how long it takes for a villager to move in? I've just got Chrissy from someone else and I don't know when to reset plots as I don't play everyday D:


----------



## Robert Plant

Hazelx said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for a villager to move in? I've just got Chrissy from someone else and I don't know when to reset plots as I don't play everyday D:



About 2-3 days.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hazelx said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for a villager to move in? I've just got Chrissy from someone else and I don't know when to reset plots as I don't play everyday D:




1.: You invite Chrissy to your town
2: Next day Chrissy will place a house plot down c:


----------



## Miss-swagga-x

Hello~ c: here's my friend code: 2638-0226-2034 lovely. Anyone wanna add me? Please reply yours too!( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Brabus E73

Pimmy said:


> I generally offer between 10 and 15k for bush starts, but I don't know how well that might apply to other people. Seems reasonable enough to me since they're sort of difficult to amass, and in high demand for prettying up your town quickly. I've seen as high as 40k, though!



Thanks for your help


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Pimmy said:


> when it comes to the trick where you wait around in the water to get villagers to ping you, how many times should you run past them before giving up? usually they will ping me when they first see me, if i did it right.. but I'm wondering if I give up too quickly if they don't? I'll go back to the water if they don't ping me after 4 or 5 passes... am I right to do that, or would it be better to keep trying, instead of wasting another 5-10 mins in the ocean?
> 
> sorry I hope that's clear.



I those cases, I typically go back into the ocean. Because I'm impatient. But it might be that you haven't passed one that wants to ping you. That has been my experience the times I've felt like running around for a bit to try my luck.


----------



## Byngo

I have one, because I am not quite sure if I know this myself: I want to replace a bridge in my town. But... There's 2 houses nearby, and I'm not sure if once I demolish the current bridge if I'll be able to build there again. (I'll post pics)

The first house: 


The second house: 

I'm a little more worried about the second house, because it seems pretty close. Well, close by Isabelle's standards anyways.


----------



## CovisGod

So I've got a few Hybrid flowers growing now for the first time, every time I go to pick one of them up it makes them disappear as opposed to it going into my inventory, any ideas ?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Lunatic said:


> The second house: View attachment 15454
> I'm a little more worried about the second house, because it seems pretty close. Well, close by Isabelle's standards anyways.


I wouldn't demolish the bridge with the second house where it is. In my first town, I had my cafe a similar distance from one of my bridges and Isabelle would not let me rebuild after I demolished it. I wanted to strangle her >_>



CovisGod said:


> So I've got a few Hybrid flowers growing now for the first time, every time I go to pick one of them up it makes them disappear as opposed to it going into my inventory, any ideas ?


This might be an incredibly stupid question, but the flowers you're picking up aren't wilted? If not, that is a really bizarre glitch :/


----------



## CovisGod

Nope not wilted and it's only with hybrids, pulls them out like weeds as opposed to picking them up


----------



## Byngo

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I wouldn't demolish the bridge with the second house where it is. In my first town, I had my cafe a similar distance from one of my bridges and Isabelle would not let me rebuild after I demolished it. I wanted to strangle her >_>



For realz? I'm disappointed... D: Thats where I _really_ wanted a wooden bridge! Oh well... I could still try but then my town would be slightly ruined if I can't rebuild a bridge... :x


----------



## esc

When Jack was wandering around earlier this month, does he say / do anything important when you talk to him ?

In September I TT'd to October, saw him walking around a bunch of times but never talked to him, then TT'd back. I kind of stayed in September for a little while, then traveled to October again, but now I never see him. 0:​


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

esc said:


> When Jack was wandering around earlier this month, does he say / do anything important when you talk to him ?
> 
> In September I TT'd to October, saw him walking around a bunch of times but never talked to him, then TT'd back. I kind of stayed in September for a little while, then traveled to October again, but now I never see him. 0:​


He tells you to collect scary masks (available at Able's for 1031 bells) and candy (available at Nooklings) and then gives you a random scary mask. 

I last time I reset my town, I started after October 1-7, which is when he appears. I got a letter from him (basically saying the same as above) on pretty cool jack o' lantern stationery with a mask attached.


----------



## esc

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> He tells you to collect scary masks (available at Able's for 1031 bells) and candy (available at Nooklings) and then gives you a random scary mask.
> 
> I last time I reset my town, I started after October 1-7, which is when he appears. I got a letter from him (basically saying the same as above) on pretty cool jack o' lantern stationery with a mask attached.



So he just informs you about Halloween related items and gives you a random mask ?
Thanks ! c:


----------



## Mao

Hi~ Right now my premium's on perfect peach. Say I played again on Sunday and TT'ed back to today, would the premium stay the same? Thanks!


----------



## JellyBeans

Hazelx said:


> Hi~ Right now my premium's on perfect peach. Say I played again on Sunday and TT'ed back to today, would the premium stay the same? Thanks!



I _think_ so, but I'm not sure... :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Hazelx said:


> Hi~ Right now my premium's on perfect peach. Say I played again on Sunday and TT'ed back to today, would the premium stay the same? Thanks!



No.


----------



## Snow

Hazelx said:


> Hi~ Right now my premium's on perfect peach. Say I played again on Sunday and TT'ed back to today, would the premium stay the same? Thanks!



That would depend -- do you mean you would never load another day? If you don't play again, and next time you play you reset to today, the premium will remain because in the game it will still be today. But you have to have _stayed _in "today" without going forward (or back) at all. 

If you cross the 6am reset then when you TT back the premium will have changed. So if you play for a few days, then when you TT back it will be different.


----------



## wacoma

I think this is the right place for this. I want to be able to change the model of my train station (zen, modern, fairytale). I know I need to have 100 visits to my town, but more specifically do I need to have 100 different people come to my town, or can I just use my little sister's villager and just have her visit me 100 times? Thanks for any help.


----------



## esc

My mayor's birthday is set to Halloween ( same as my own ). Do I still receive a birthday party in game from my villagers ? 0:


----------



## Byngo

wacoma said:


> I think this is the right place for this. I want to be able to change the model of my train station (zen, modern, fairytale). I know I need to have 100 visits to my town, but more specifically do I need to have 100 different people come to my town, or can I just use my little sister's villager and just have her visit me 100 times? Thanks for any help.



It doesn't matter who, just as long as people have entered your town 100 times.


----------



## Li'lE23

So Tom told me on Monday he was moving out.  I was so excited about him moving out that I don't remember what date he was supposed to leave my town.  Usually it takes 3 days, so would he be in boxes today on Wednesday or tomorrow on Thursday?


----------



## Byngo

Li'lE23 said:


> So Tom told me on Monday he was moving out.  I was so excited about him moving out that I don't remember what date he was supposed to leave my town.  Usually it takes 3 days, so would he be in boxes today on Wednesday or tomorrow on Thursday?



It's usually 3 days for you? o:

My villagers usually leave 5 days after the date they told they wanted to move.


----------



## Snow

wacoma said:


> can I just use my little sister's villager and just have her visit me 100 times? Thanks for any help.



yes. my 2 closest friends play AC and probably 75% of our visits towards the station were just us going back and forth. I'm not sure if it counts towards your badge, but it definitely unlocks the station.

- - - Post Merge - - -



esc said:


> My mayor's birthday is set to Halloween ( same as my own ). Do I still receive a birthday party in game from my villagers ? 0:



I would think so, especially since Halloween events don't start until evening. One of my characters had a birthday on the last fishing tourney and it still happened. To be safe I would log on earlier in the day for the birthday event!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Li'lE23 said:


> So Tom told me on Monday he was moving out.  I was so excited about him moving out that I don't remember what date he was supposed to leave my town.  Usually it takes 3 days, so would he be in boxes today on Wednesday or tomorrow on Thursday?



Mine are usually 5 days, like Lunatic's. I think it's anywhere up to 7 days, it all depends on how quickly they told you. So no telling when he'll be in boxes. He should ping you every day and ask again though, and then you'll find out how many days are left.


----------



## Kat

Li'lE23 said:


> So Tom told me on Monday he was moving out.  I was so excited about him moving out that I don't remember what date he was supposed to leave my town.  Usually it takes 3 days, so would he be in boxes today on Wednesday or tomorrow on Thursday?



Like everyone else said, I can confirm that my last villager to move, Olivia, said on Monday (14th) that she would be leaving on Saturday (19th).. so that's 5 days.

(I thought it was supposed to be 3 as well, so I was surprised how much notice she gave me haha)


----------



## esc

Snow said:
			
		

> I would think so, especially since Halloween events don't start until evening. One of my characters had a birthday on the last fishing tourney and it still happened. To be safe I would log on earlier in the day for the birthday event!



Sounds like a plan~
Thanks. c:


----------



## J087

Hi.

About grass deterioration. Do patterns on the floor help to prevent grass from becoming dirt when walked over? Some guides say they work others say they don't.


----------



## J087

-- lagged when posting


----------



## Robert Plant

J087 said:


> Hi.
> 
> About grass deterioration. Do patterns on the floor help to prevent grass from becoming dirt when walked over? Some guides say they work others say they don't.



I don't really know. I think they don't work, but I'm not really into that theme.


----------



## Byngo

J087 said:


> Hi.
> 
> About grass deterioration. Do patterns on the floor help to prevent grass from becoming dirt when walked over? Some guides say they work others say they don't.



No, grass will still wear away.


----------



## Miss Renee

How long does it take for a tan to go away? I have kinda light tan but it isn't the lightest either.
It looks so ugly because I have the face with the eyelids and they look pink! D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Miss Renee said:


> How long does it take for a tan to go away? I have kinda light tan but it isn't the lightest either.
> It looks so ugly because I have the face with the eyelids and they look pink! D:



My mayor used to be DARK! I played so many hours everyday and stay on the island most of the time. After a couple days of playing less, my tan was completely gone and I never got it back. I think you just have to stay out of the sun, carry an umbrella when outside, and play less if you're playing a whole lot.


----------



## Byngo

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think you just have to stay out of the sun, carry an umbrella when outside, and play less if you're playing a whole lot.



That's only from like June to September that you have to do that, the rest of the year you can _only_ get a tan on the island.


----------



## Li'lE23

If I were to stay 3 days ahead of real time for the time being, would anything bad happen?  And also, if you have the 10th spot open in your town, no villager can just move in randomly, right?  So if I disable street pass and don't invite anyone in from the campsite, will no one new move in?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Lunatic said:


> That's only from like June to September that you have to do that, the rest of the year you can _only_ get a tan on the island.



Ah, I did not know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Byngo

Li'lE23 said:


> If I were to stay 3 days ahead of real time for the time being, would anything bad happen?  And also, if you have the 10th spot open in your town, no villager can just move in randomly, right?  So if I disable street pass and don't invite anyone in from the campsite, will no one new move in?



Nothing bad would happen if you stay 3 days ahead, just keep your normal routine that you'd do if you were on the normal date, of course as your going 3 days ahead go day by day. Also, you would need to make sure not to visit anyone, or at least make sure they don't have a villager moving out.


----------



## J087

I upgraded my house once now. I'm wondering if it will ever exceed the patch of land (5x5) that's corners off by the white fence. I'm putting flowers next to my house so it'l be a waste if they get crushed by my future house upgrade.


----------



## Byngo

J087 said:


> I upgraded my house once now. I'm wondering if it will ever exceed the patch of land (5x5) that's corners off by the white fence. I'm putting flowers next to my house so it'l be a waste if they get crushed by my future house upgrade.



The house plot stays the same size for every house upgrade, even the biggest house!


----------



## Diableos

Hm, rather than making a thread about it I decided to post it here. So the DLC item from the post office this month is the Rice Grass Bed (or whatever it's called), right? I totally forgot about it and decided to go get it yesterday. However, I got the Raccoon Wall Clock instead, even though the bed is meant to be available until the 31st of October. What gives? I mean I'm not complaining about the clock itself. I much prefer that to the bed, but I have no idea why I got it and I can't find anything online about it actually being available in October. I asked Pelly about a present a second time, but I haven't been given the bed as well, so I just got confused about it.

Does anyone know why I got it? Is the clock just available during the second half of the month? If so, has there been two DLC items available each month? I thought it was just the one.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Diableos said:


> Hm, rather than making a thread about it I decided to post it here. So the DLC item from the post office this month is the Rice Grass Bed (or whatever it's called), right? I totally forgot about it and decided to go get it yesterday. However, I got the Raccoon Wall Clock instead, even though the bed is meant to be available until the 31st of October. What gives? I mean I'm not complaining about the clock itself. I much prefer that to the bed, but I have no idea why I got it and I can't find anything online about it actually being available in October. I asked Pelly about a present a second time, but I haven't been given the bed as well, so I just got confused about it.
> 
> Does anyone know why I got it? Is the clock just available during the second half of the month? If so, has there been two DLC items available each month? I thought it was just the one.



Same thing happened to me. Except I'd already received the bed and just wanted to check if there was something. I think it must be an error, since the raccoon clock has already been given out both in NA and Europe.


----------



## J087

I also got the clock, while thinking I missed it.


----------



## Snow

I just checked with an alt, and Pelly gave her the rice-plant bed. I tried again and she just gave me the "nice try, missy" talk, no clock. Are those of you getting the clock in NA or EU?


----------



## Brabus E73

What's a Royal Crown worth on here lol?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Brabus E73 said:


> What's a Royal Crown worth on here lol?



Not much more than the catalog ordering price. I've actually seen people sell them for LESS than catalog ordering price, usually because someone traded them a whole bunch of royal crowns instead of bells for villagers or items.


----------



## Brabus E73

DJStarstryker said:


> Not much more than the catalog ordering price. I've actually seen people sell them for LESS than catalog ordering price, usually because someone traded them a whole bunch of royal crowns instead of bells for villagers or items.



Interesting, thank you. In that case...I won't try to make a quick buck


----------



## DJStarstryker

Brabus E73 said:


> Interesting, thank you. In that case...I won't try to make a quick buck



Yeah, if you want to make some easy money, some things I'd recommend are gyroids, real art, extra holiday items, Saharah stuff, and island items. Those are probably the easiest to track down that people will pay good prices for.


----------



## Kat

Lunatic said:


> That's only from like June to September that you have to do that, the rest of the year you can _only_ get a tan on the island.



I have played tons, many hours a day and never got a tan. I have rarely ever carried an umbrella, even when it rains. I think it's because I spend very little time on the island. 

So I feel like you can only get a tan from the island no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## Byngo

Kat said:


> I have played tons, many hours a day and never got a tan. I have rarely ever carried an umbrella, even when it rains. I think it's because I spend very little time on the island.
> 
> So I feel like you can only get a tan from the island no matter what time of year it is.




http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Tan

Edit: Some accessories can also keep your character from tanning.


----------



## Kat

It might've been from spending lots of time indoors I guess, always wearing either pants or a dress, and also playing a good portion of the time outside of daylight hours

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tan


----------



## Byngo

Kat said:


> This article doesn't specify that it's referring to New Leaf..



It's ubiquitous.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Anyone know if villagers that are going to move soon can still suggest PWPs? Frita wants to move on the 24th and I'm just wondering if her pings until then will either only be about moving or talking about something random or wanting to change her catchphrase (been trying to get more PWP pings).


----------



## J087

Can fossils (and other buried stuff) appear beneath the path made by patterns?


----------



## JellyBeans

J087 said:


> Can fossils (and other buried stuff) appear beneath the path made by patterns?



Nope.


----------



## J087

Is there a pattern similar to this one, but in a darker colour that matches the cobblestones in town? This version is slightly grey as can be seen in the screenshot. The tiles are un-editable.


----------



## Snow

DJStarstryker said:


> Anyone know if villagers that are going to move soon can still suggest PWPs? Frita wants to move on the 24th and I'm just wondering if her pings until then will either only be about moving or talking about something random or wanting to change her catchphrase (been trying to get more PWP pings).



Yes, I just got a request from Rosie the day before she moved to my friend's town. I was pretty surprised, but glad I kept talking to her.


----------



## Diableos

Snow said:


> I just checked with an alt, and Pelly gave her the rice-plant bed. I tried again and she just gave me the "nice try, missy" talk, no clock. Are those of you getting the clock in NA or EU?



I as well as a friend of mine received the clock, and we're both from the EU. I'm still not entirely sure why we got it.


----------



## JellyBeans

J087 said:


> Is there a pattern similar to this one, but in a darker colour that matches the cobblestones in town? This version is slightly grey as can be seen in the screenshot. The tiles are un-editable.



No, that's the closest to cobblestones possible.


----------



## charris114

how do I make a wishlist link on my signature?


----------



## monochrom3

So I have donated more than 20 items(one for each category) and I'm pretty sure I've played more than 14 days but Blathers hasn't told me anything about museum expansion(I didn't talk to him eveyday though). I don't really know why this occurs since I managed to unlock it on my old town.

And Sable never gave me a mannequin, but I never talk to her everyday too. Is the mannequin missable?


----------



## JellyBeans

Anyone think I should make a temporary cycling thread? I am so bored and have nothing to do and I need visits for a train station upgrade p) and I like making people happy. Should I do itt? :3


----------



## J087

About house upgrades,
1) Will remodelling stuff, like doors or fences, remain when I make my house bigger?
2) When I'm adding rooms to the left and right, will my exterior change as well?


----------



## JellyBeans

J087 said:


> About house upgrades,
> 1) Will remodelling stuff, like doors or fences, remain when I make my house bigger?
> 2) When I'm adding rooms to the left and right, will my exterior change as well?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

monochrom3 said:


> So I have donated more than 20 items(one for each category) and I'm pretty sure I've played more than 14 days but Blathers hasn't told me anything about museum expansion(I didn't talk to him eveyday though). I don't really know why this occurs since I managed to unlock it on my old town.
> 
> And Sable never gave me a mannequin, but I never talk to her everyday too. Is the mannequin missable?



IIRC you do have to talk to him every day.
I'd be surprised if it was possible to lock yourself out from getting either of the mannequins. Just make sure you talk to Sable every day from now on. I'm sure you'll get it 

EDIT: Oh, do you also not have the QR machine? If you have it, there might be a problem.


----------



## J087

monochrom3 said:


> So I have donated more than 20 items(one for each category) and I'm pretty sure I've played more than 14 days but Blathers hasn't told me anything about museum expansion(I didn't talk to him eveyday though). I don't really know why this occurs since I managed to unlock it on my old town.
> 
> And Sable never gave me a mannequin, but I never talk to her everyday too. Is the mannequin missable?



The day you became mayor is displayed on your card. 
I had to talk about 15 times before the machine appeared.
You'll need to visit Blathers when he's awake (at night) and in thinking mode.


----------



## monochrom3

I got the QR code machine though, although I missed some days.

Maybe the times I talk count?

edit: nvm, got the expansion.


----------



## Miss Renee

Is it possible to move out the last villager that moved in? I'm trying to push Kyle out but he won't budge and I am getting worried.
Everyone else in my town is important to me. ;n;


----------



## J087

Is it possible for your 3 playable non-mayor characters to move-out of your existing town and become mayor in their own town?


----------



## Snow

J087 said:


> Is it possible for your 3 playable non-mayor characters to move-out of your existing town and become mayor in their own town?



As far as I know -- I don't know anyone who's moved out more than 2 but I believe non-mayors can all leave and start their own towns, no matter how many you create.


----------



## Byngo

I'm asking this more for clarity, because I think I know the answer to this but I'm not 100% sure. 

Anyways, Bangle moved in my town about 2 months ago, and she filled my 10th spot. I want to know if a villager has to move out before she can start pinging me about moving, because... Well, with TT'ing included, she's been in my town for 4 months instead of 2. I believe she can still ask to move out, but lately Idk 'cause she's never pinged me once. _Every_ other villager in my town has pinged me _at least_ once.


----------



## Croconaw

I believe another villager needs to move in.


----------



## Byngo

Feraligatr said:


> I believe another villager needs to move in.



Move in? There's no room... o:


----------



## Croconaw

Another villager has to move first or Bangle won't leave.


----------



## Byngo

Oh, okay. Thanks... I don't like hearing that 'cause I really don't want anyone else to move out. ;x;

Oh well


----------



## PeeWee

Quick question if anyone could answer it I'd be over the moon! I've made paths in my town & every time I save & go back on part of my layer path has vanished!? It's happens every time could anyone please tell me why? 
Thanks in advance
Amie


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

PeeWee said:


> Quick question if anyone could answer it I'd be over the moon! I've made paths in my town & every time I save & go back on part of my layer path has vanished!? It's happens every time could anyone please tell me why?
> Thanks in advance
> Amie



Do you still have the path design(s) on you? If not, that's the problem.


----------



## PeeWee

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Do you still have the path design(s) on you? If not, that's the problem.



Yes I do that's why I don't understand why it keeps happening


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

PeeWee said:


> Yes I do that's why I don't understand why it keeps happening



That's a puzzler  Then I have no idea what's happening, sorry


----------



## PeeWee

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> That's a puzzler  Then I have no idea what's happening, sorry




I know right!? Thank you for having a think about it anyway for me Sour of Abnaxus


----------



## Snow

Lunatic said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks... I don't like hearing that 'cause I really don't want anyone else to move out. ;x;
> 
> Oh well



Definitely not true -- Mott moved in from my campsite just recently and he's moving out soon. No-one has moved in or out since he moved in. So your 10th can definitely leave without someone else leaving first.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PeeWee said:


> Quick question if anyone could answer it I'd be over the moon! I've made paths in my town & every time I save & go back on part of my layer path has vanished!? It's happens every time could anyone please tell me why?
> Thanks in advance
> Amie



That is super-weird - does it happen in the same place everytime? Or is it every instance of a particular design? With more details maybe people can come up with some ideas to try and fix it.


----------



## JellyBeans

PeeWee said:


> Quick question if anyone could answer it I'd be over the moon! I've made paths in my town & every time I save & go back on part of my layer path has vanished!? It's happens every time could anyone please tell me why?
> Thanks in advance
> Amie



Could I possibly see a picture? :3


----------



## Piptocrossing

JellyBeans said:


> I _think_ so, but I'm not sure... :3



no, just like turnips prices they are gone :C

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also need help! i created a post for it though~

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?105601-Keep-Rown-Pretty-ordinance-NOT-working-!

this thread should be called "paranormal activity in Animal Crossing"


----------



## Piastol

will villagers sometimes never mention that they're moving? nobody's pinging me or talking about anyone moving but the last time i got asked for a move-out was three days ago (i think) and i'm starting to get worried


----------



## Byngo

Piastol said:


> will villagers sometimes never mention that they're moving? nobody's pinging me or talking about anyone moving but the last time i got asked for a move-out was three days ago (i think) and i'm starting to get worried



Well, as you stated, villagers will talk about someone moving instead of the person moving pinging you. I'd say if no one pinged you about moving and not one villager said something about someone moving, than you're probably safe. 3 days isn't too long, I'd start being worried more at like 5-6 days.


----------



## PeeWee

JellyBeans said:


> Could I possibly see a picture? :3



I will try & figure out how to get my pics onto my iPad & post a picture 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snow said:


> That is super-weird - does it happen in the same place everytime? Or is it every instance of a particular design? With more details maybe people can come up with some ideas to try and fix it.



Hi Snow, yes it happens in the same place every time, a large T shaped part of path disappears near the plaza in my village, my path design is simple, I've not deleted it from my designs yet keep getting the same thing :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

PeeWee said:


> I will try & figure out how to get my pics onto my iPad & post a picture
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Snow, yes it happens in the same place every time, a large T shaped part of path disappears near the plaza in my village, my path design is simple, I've not deleted it from my designs yet keep getting the same thing :/




Has there been any tents there? , Katrina/Redd may have knocked your pathing out


----------



## PeeWee

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Has there been any tents there? , Katrina/Redd may have knocked your pathing out




Ah haa! Maybe! But it wouldn't happen everyday tho would it? I'm in the process of changing all my paths atm. Hope it works!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

True.

If it still continues see if Nintendo can help you?. They might be able to tell you what's going on


----------



## PeeWee

Will do thank you Twilight Sparkle for your help much appreciated 

Sorry for the editing! My iPad dislikes iOS 7 & keeps freezing!


----------



## Snow

PeeWee said:


> Hi Snow, yes it happens in the same place every time, a large T shaped part of path disappears near the plaza in my village, my path design is simple, I've not deleted it from my designs yet keep getting the same thing :/



And it looks fine until you save and reload -- something's obviously buggy in your file there. 

This is the only spot that does this? Have you tried planting flowers there to see if they vanish as well? Or putting items down?


----------



## oath2order

Okay, so Pete delivers the mail at 5PM.

What time does Gracie leave?


----------



## Byngo

oath2order said:


> Okay, so Pete delivers the mail at 5PM.
> 
> What time does Gracie leave?



I thought she stays at the Plaza thing until the next day comes around? o-o

Maybe I'm just crey.


----------



## oath2order

Okay good because it's the third visit and I have to get it D:


----------



## charris114

Is there some sort of trick for cycling through villagers faster? I swear I've had maybe 17 or so total and I would love to kick pretty much every one of my current ten out!!! Any advice?


----------



## J087

Tree stumps. Are they of any use, or worthy of investing in mushrooms?


----------



## deardeer

I have the special tree stumps for decorative purposes (from using a silver axe) and I also have two acting as a replacement for a pwp bench because I've used all my pwps up...

Mushrooms are handy if you like to make bells the old-fashioned way. You can get them all year round if you have the special tree stumps.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Will visiting a town where the date is different affect any turnips you may be carrying?

Example:  My town is at the current date (October 25) and I have turnips to sell.  My friend's town has a date of September 10 and has high turnip prices.  Can I travel to her town to sell my turnips or would that be considered by the game as time travelling and would spoil my turnips?

I say only time travelling backwards (or forwards past Saturday) *in my own town* will spoil the turnips, but they shouldn't be affected by someone else's date.  However, I have no experience with this.  Your experience/opinions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## J087

RainyInVancouver said:


> Will visiting a town where the date is different affect any turnips you may be carrying?
> 
> Example:  My town is at the current date (October 25) and I have turnips to sell.  My friend's town has a date of September 10 and has high turnip prices.  Can I travel to her town to sell my turnips or would that be considered by the game as time travelling and would spoil my turnips?
> 
> I say only time travelling backwards (or forwards past Saturday) *in my own town* will spoil the turnips, but they shouldn't be affected by someone else's date.  However, I have no experience with this.  Your experience/opinions would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Yes, turnips can be spoiled if the other town's date isn't the same as yours. It depends on what their exact date is, if it already passed the Saturday mark. You could test with 1 turnip but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Keiko Wolfgirl

Hi everyone, I've got one question...
I'm about to trade my Agnes with another Crosser. But our both towns are full, it's not possible to trade, isn't it ?


----------



## Bon

keikowolfgirl said:


> Hi everyone, I've got one question...
> I'm about to trade my Agnes with another Crosser. But our both towns are full, it's not possible to trade, isn't it ?



I've been able to invite someone in from a campsite while another villager was in boxes, so my first reaction is saying that it's possible. (。・_・。) I might definitely be wrong though.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

J087 said:


> Yes, turnips can be spoiled if the other town's date isn't the same as yours. It depends on what their exact date is, if it already passed the Saturday mark. You could test with 1 turnip but I wouldn't risk it.



Well, some friends of mine just tried this and no turnips were spoiled.


----------



## Snow

RainyInVancouver said:


> Will visiting a town where the date is different affect any turnips you may be carrying?



definitely not. turnips are spoiled when the time is changed for the town in which they are stored (whether it's in your locker, house, pockets, the ground, whatever). a different time or date in the town you travel to for buying or selling has no effect.


----------



## EpicSnivy

Is there anything which can prevent campers from wishing to move in?

The last three campers I have had in my town, have all declined my idea to move in.

My town currently has nine villagers, with one due to move out.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

EpicSnivy said:


> Is there anything which can prevent campers from wishing to move in?
> 
> The last three campers I have had in my town, have all declined my idea to move in.
> 
> My town currently has nine villagers, with one due to move out.



I don't think so. But sometimes they need a lot of convincing.


----------



## DJStarstryker

EpicSnivy said:


> Is there anything which can prevent campers from wishing to move in?
> 
> The last three campers I have had in my town, have all declined my idea to move in.
> 
> My town currently has nine villagers, with one due to move out.



Invite them repeatedly. Eventually they'll want to play a game with you to decide. If you lose, keep asking them until they ask to play the game again.

I recently got/am getting Cousteau from the campsite. It took probably 30 minutes of talking to him to finally convince him to move in, partly because I lost the game once.


----------



## J087

Will trees regrow automatically on Tortimer's island when I cut them down?


----------



## JellyBeans

J087 said:


> Will trees regrow automatically on Tortimer's island when I cut them down?




No. You have to re plant them


----------



## EpicSnivy

DJStarstryker said:


> Invite them repeatedly. Eventually they'll want to play a game with you to decide. If you lose, keep asking them until they ask to play the game again.
> 
> I recently got/am getting Cousteau from the campsite. It took probably 30 minutes of talking to him to finally convince him to move in, partly because I lost the game once.


I wasn't fully aware you could continue to advise them after they declined.

It took a few resets before I could get the camper to move in.

Thanks~


----------



## Sholee

anyone know how many villager house designs there are?


----------



## Superpenguin

Sholee said:


> anyone know how many villager house designs there are?



333


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> 333



Dang really?


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> Dang really?



Yeah, each villager has their own unique design.


----------



## J087

Which piece of clothing is defined as "Unisex top/bottom"?


----------



## Farobi

How do we change the design in the PWP signs (like the face cutout)?


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> How do we change the design in the PWP signs (like the face cutout)?



Stand in front of it and press "A", and choose a design.

;-;


----------



## Fenja

I'm trying so raise my Approval Rating for the whole day now. It doesn't count more than 89%. Any chance to finish it before tomorrow? T^T


----------



## JellyBeans

Fenja said:


> I'm trying so raise my Approval Rating for the whole day now. It doesn't count more than 89%. Any chance to finish it before tomorrow? T^T



Unless you TT, no. :c


----------



## Sholee

How can i stop villagers from wearing the clothes displayed at Able's? Would displaying only dresses stop them?


----------



## JellyBeans

Sholee said:


> How can i stop villagers from wearing the clothes displayed at Able's? Would displaying only dresses stop them?



Yes. I'd think so anyway c:


----------



## oath2order

JellyBeans said:


> Unless you TT, no. :c



You can do it in a day. You just have to give a lot of trash to Re-Tail, do lots o jobs, etc


----------



## Snow

Sholee said:


> How can i stop villagers from wearing the clothes displayed at Able's? Would displaying only dresses stop them?



Yes, they can only wear shirts. I was lazy and just put up umbrella versions of the default designs. Hats work also.


----------



## CooleTeeps

Today is the grand-opening of the T&T Mart. Dr. Shrunk wasn't at my village. Was he supposed to? Or does he come tomorrow? Please help!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Redd wasn't at my village this week. Is this okay?


----------



## Byngo

CooleTeeps said:


> Today is the grand-opening of the T&T Mart. Dr. Shrunk wasn't at my village. Was he supposed to? Or does he come tomorrow? Please help!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, Redd wasn't at my village this week. Is this okay?



He should appear the next day if he hasn't today. As for your second question, I'm not too sure. There's still a couple days for him to appear?


----------



## CooleTeeps

For me, today is Friday. And he hasn't been here any weekday this week.


----------



## DJStarstryker

CooleTeeps said:


> For me, today is Friday. And he hasn't been here any weekday this week.



Redd can show up on Saturdays too, if there isn't any events going on (fishing tournaments, Bug-Offs, holidays, etc).

Also, keep in mind that there's no guarantee that he will show up this week. Redd, Katrina, Gulliver, and other visitors like that show up randomly.


----------



## Li'lE23

Is there any way to know if Saharah will give you exclusive wallpaper and carpets?  She's in my town and I don't want to spend 3,000 bells on stuff I already have.


----------



## CooleTeeps

I just checked and Dr. Shrunk wasn't there. It is abour 12:25 AM here. Is this too early?


----------



## Byngo

CooleTeeps said:


> I just checked and Dr. Shrunk wasn't there. It is abour 12:25 AM here. Is this too early?



In Animal Crossing, the day doesn't change until 6AM.



Li'lE23 said:


> Is there any way to know if Saharah will give you exclusive wallpaper and carpets?  She's in my town and I don't want to spend 3,000 bells on stuff I already have.



As far as I know, there isn't. Maybe someone else will be of more help to you. >-<


----------



## DJStarstryker

Li'lE23 said:


> Is there any way to know if Saharah will give you exclusive wallpaper and carpets?  She's in my town and I don't want to spend 3,000 bells on stuff I already have.



No. It's random. You can always try resetting if you don't like what she gives you.

Also each player character in your town can try to get stuff from Saharah on each visit, so you can have up to 4 chances (if you have 4 characters) with each visit to get some Saharah stuff.


----------



## oath2order

DJStarstryker said:


> No. It's random. You can always try resetting if you don't like what she gives you.
> 
> Also each player character in your town can try to get stuff from Saharah on each visit, so you can have up to 4 chances (if you have 4 characters) with each visit to get some Saharah stuff.



She gives unexclusives? Ewwww


----------



## Ablaze

Is there an easy method to get my villagers to suggest building projects? I am a bit tired of the bland default ones.


----------



## Ziga

Today i logged on my game and i seen that Samson is moving to my village. I was saving one spot for a dream villager, so i'm wondering if there's any way from stopping Samson from moving in? I didn't save yet tho.


----------



## Summ3rain

If you logged in with your mayor, and he's already set his plot down, then there's no turning back I'm afraid :c


----------



## Ziga

How can you log in as "not major" just wondering? :/


----------



## Gingersnap

What do you do with the mushrooms :0


----------



## Byngo

Ablaze said:


> Is there an easy method to get my villagers to suggest building projects? I am a bit tired of the bland default ones.



Look Here




Gingersnap said:


> What do you do with the mushrooms :0



Well, you can eat them (Some of them will do something special), sell them (Some of them sell for a lot), or you can just leave them as decoration in your town if that's what you want.


----------



## oath2order

Quick thing for theme challenges. How much value does each of the outdoor house pieces give towards a challenge? For example, I just got a rustic mailbox for the rustic challenge. How many points will that give?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ziga said:


> How can you log in as "not major" just wondering? :/



If you want to scout your town to make sure new plots are where you want them to be (or just not where you don't want them to be), you have to create a new character. If you enter the game with an already created character, everything will be final. The reason for this is that when you log in with an existing character, you will go through Isabelle and she will load your town automatically and no changes can occur. This doesn't happen when you create a new character.
So if you scout with a new character and you don't like what you see, close the game without saving. If you like what you see, go through the process of talking to Nook and Isabelle, getting a house and all that and save normally. Afterwards you can just delete that character.


----------



## Ziga

Sorry i'm giving really noob questions lol.
Not sure if i understood that right due to my crappy english but does that mean that there can still be changes done before i log in with my main character? Or is it all set in stone before i log in for example: Samson moving in?
And does that mean that i can have more than one saved file on one game copy?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ziga said:


> Sorry i'm giving really noob questions lol.
> Not sure if i understood that right due to my crappy english but does that mean that there can still be changes done before i log in with my main character? Or is it all set in stone before i log in for example: Samson moving in?
> And does that mean that i can have more than one saved file on one game copy?



Maybe I'm the one who explained it badly 
If you've talked to Nook and then Isabelle with your brand new character and picked a spot for your house and all that and saved/quit, your town will be exactly as you left it, including plot locations and who will move in. But if you -on your newly created character- do not get a house (or tent, rather) and just close the game without saving, nothing is set in stone. You could keep creating new characters until everything is the way you want it to be.


----------



## Ablaze

Lunatic said:


> Look Here


Thanks, this really helped!


----------



## mapleshine

Is it possible to TT forwards and use the villager reset trick?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

mapleshine said:


> Is it possible to TT forwards and use the villager reset trick?



You mean going forwards until you get a new plot? Yes, that is possible


----------



## esc

Under what circumstances do saplings / bushes fail to grow ?
Just wanna make sure before I start replanting.


----------



## mapleshine

If i log onto my mayor then not save when there is a house plot, is there any way to do the reset trick?


----------



## Nooblord

Why aren't any mushroom appearing near any of my trees?
Yes, there's room around the trunk, and some have a couple flowers near them but it's not surrounded or anything.


----------



## KarlaKGB

mapleshine said:


> If i log onto my mayor then not save when there is a house plot, is there any way to do the reset trick?


No, as soon as you log into an existing character, the game saves.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Nooblord said:


> Why aren't any mushroom appearing near any of my trees?
> Yes, there's room around the trunk, and some have a couple flowers near them but it's not surrounded or anything.



Do you have any mushrooms in your town (like for decoration)? I'm having the same issue and I think it's because I have loads of mushrooms laying around and that confuses the game somehow.


----------



## Nooblord

Yeah, but I only have about 5 or so lying around.
I guess I'll pick them up and see if it'll help.


----------



## mapleshine

If I TT backwards 8 days, will I risk losing any of my villagers?


----------



## JellyBeans

mapleshine said:


> If I TT backwards 8 days, will I risk losing any of my villagers?



No. TTing backwards will only count as one day. You could TT back 10 years and it would only count as 1 day. c:


----------



## Dreamer

Nooblord said:


> Why aren't any mushroom appearing near any of my trees?
> Yes, there's room around the trunk, and some have a couple flowers near them but it's not surrounded or anything.



I'm having the same problem. I haven't found a single one while my sister is finding several every day. :/ I don't know how many random mushrooms she has lying around, but I know she doesn't have paths or many flowers around her trees. I have both, but I also have a good number of free trees. 

I guess I'll remove my extra mushrooms (have them around for decoration) and see what happens.


----------



## Summ3rain

Once I removed my existing mushrooms, I started finding new ones including the mush furniture c:


----------



## BellGreen

JellyBeans said:


> No. TTing backwards will only count as one day. You could TT back 10 years and it would only count as 1 day. c:



*sigh* 
A LOT of people had villagers move out when they TTed backwards. While it is rare, it's possible.


----------



## Byngo

BellBringerGreen said:


> *sigh*
> A LOT of people had villagers move out when they TTed backwards. While it is rare, it's possible.



Really? o:

Welp now I'm a little more hesitant to jump a month back~


----------



## whereiskellie

I need some advice-
 I asked someone to come over and take mott on reddit. After she did, I saved and she wanted to shop for a bit. She disconnected in the shops from my town and when i came back on, mott was still here even after she had talked to him and I saved. She is basically calling me an idiot because i asked to come back and take him. I thought this was a known issue that even after you save, if you dc the villager wont move.


----------



## KarlaKGB

whereiskellie said:


> I need some advice-
> I asked someone to come over and take mott on reddit. After she did, I saved and she wanted to shop for a bit. She disconnected in the shops from my town and when i came back on, mott was still here even after she had talked to him and I saved. She is basically calling me an idiot because i asked to come back and take him. I thought this was a known issue that even after you save, if you dc the villager wont move.


Villagers won't leave with the person. They'll behave just like normal, and disappear the next day.


----------



## Bon

SUPER IMPORTANT QUESTION HERE!!
I have a villager in my cycling town that I'm going to move over to my main, but I just realized I forgot to set the time back this morning so it'll be midnight in-game in an hour. I'm at school so I'm not able to fix it, but if I set the time before 6 AM in-game, will she have left?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Villagers won't leave with the person. They'll behave just like normal, and disappear the next day.



Also; Isn't this wrong? Every time I've given villagers away, if I knock on their door when the person has left they will have left a note saying "moved".


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Yeah, there would be a note like that on the door. But I don't understand what would have gone wrong, because the game was saved before that person left... 



Bon said:


> SUPER IMPORTANT QUESTION HERE!!
> I have a villager in my cycling town that I'm going to move over to my main, but I just realized I forgot to set the time back this morning so it'll be midnight in-game in an hour. I'm at school so I'm not able to fix it, but if I set the time before 6 AM in-game, will she have left?



The new day doesn't start until 6AM, so she won't have moved out at midnight. BUT she _might_ be sleeping? So to be sure, I'd set the clock back a bit to make sure the villager is awake. 
In principle, you could leave your town unattended any amount of days and upon returning, you could set the date to last day played, and nothing would have changed.


----------



## Bon

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> The new day doesn't start until 6AM, so she won't have moved out at midnight. BUT she _might_ be sleeping? So to be sure, I'd set the clock back a bit to make sure the villager is awake.
> In principle, you could leave your town unattended any amount of days and upon returning, you could set the date to last day played, and nothing would have changed.



Oh thank god. Thanks for answering <3


----------



## oath2order

Quick question. I just got the entire golden outside, but I have to wait until tomorrow to order more stuff. The golden house stuff is permanently unlocked, right? If I go under the amount of points, I won't lose the stuff, right?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

oath2order said:


> Quick question. I just got the entire golden outside, but I have to wait until tomorrow to order more stuff. The golden house stuff is permanently unlocked, right? If I go under the amount of points, I won't lose the stuff, right?



I can still request the golden exterior parts and I definitely don't have the points that were required to unlock the parts, so I'm gonna say that you won't lose them. I have 200-something-K now.


----------



## oath2order

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I can still request the golden exterior parts and I definitely don't have the points that were required to unlock the parts, so I'm gonna say that you won't lose them. I have 200-something-K now.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## esc

Lucky gave me a time capsule a while ago but I forgot to bury it so now it's not allowing me to do so. Should I read it now or will he eventually ask for it back even though I failed to bury it ?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

esc said:


> Lucky gave me a time capsule a while ago but I forgot to bury it so now it's not allowing me to do so. Should I read it now or will he eventually ask for it back even though I failed to bury it ?



Have you checked if you can still bury it? I don't think he'll ask for it back unless you've buried it and gone back to tell him you've done so.


----------



## esc

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Have you checked if you can still bury it? I don't think he'll ask for it back unless you've buried it and gone back to tell him you've done so.



Yeah I checked.
Its either 'read' or 'quit'.


----------



## louise23

i have a game i already have can i have two towers on one ds or if i want to play again will i have to make a new one


----------



## deardeer

do you mean you have two copies of the game on one ds? You can use a cartridge and digital copy, and I think two cartridges but not two digital copies..

If you're asking whether you can have two towns on one copy of the game, you can't

- - - Post Merge - - -

My question:

Will villagers only wear clothing that is short sleeved/sleeveless? Or is it just sleeveless?


----------



## JellyBeans

deardeer said:


> do you mean you have two copies of the game on one ds? You can use a cartridge and digital copy, and I think two cartridges but not two digital copies..
> 
> If you're asking whether you can have two towns on one copy of the game, you can't
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My question:
> 
> Will villagers only wear clothing that is short sleeved/sleeveless? Or is it just sleeveless?



They seem to rip the sleeves of any clothes. You can give them a shirt from them to change into, but they'll just rip the sleeves off and wear them all sleeveless


----------



## deardeer

JellyBeans said:


> They seem to rip the sleeves of any clothes. You can give them a shirt from them to change into, but they'll just rip the sleeves off and wear them all sleeveless



Ohhhhh okay! Thank you n_n


----------



## Mao

Are all the mannequins you get the same? Like the same pose?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Hazelx said:


> Are all the mannequins you get the same? Like the same pose?



Yeah, no differences that I have noticed.


----------



## Nooblord

Do villagers camp during the fall? I haven't seen any.


----------



## JellyBeans

Nooblord said:


> Do villagers camp during the fall? I haven't seen any.



They do. I've had a few.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Nooblord said:


> Do villagers camp during the fall? I haven't seen any.



They'll camp in Winter too, with a cool igloo.


----------



## Brabus E73

Ok, so I've done the villager reset trick successfully many times but I've hit a bump in the road. LOL...

I invited my tenth villager, Freya, to move in. I'm stoked. BUT I fear for her house plotting abilities. If I attempt to do the resetting trick, how will this affect her moving in?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Brabus E73 said:


> Ok, so I've done the villager reset trick successfully many times but I've hit a bump in the road. LOL...
> 
> I invited my tenth villager, Freya, to move in. I'm stoked. BUT I fear for her house plotting abilities. If I attempt to do the resetting trick, how will this affect her moving in?



She will move in no matter what


----------



## Brabus E73

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> She will move in no matter what


Well that's good  but will I be able to manipulate the house plot without losing her? Or does this trick not apply to campsite move-ins?


----------



## JellyBeans

Brabus E73 said:


> Well that's good  but will I be able to manipulate the house plot without losing her? Or does this trick not apply to campsite move-ins?



It applies to all villagers. Don't worry - you'll keep her.


----------



## EpicSnivy

Another quick question...

I have just achieved Perfect Town Status, and am wanting to build a flower clock in front of my town hall.

The problem is, I currently have a bench in front of my town hall, and if I deleted this, my PWP total would drop to 9. One of the requirements for PTS is that you have to have 10 PWPs in your town. If I did remove the bench, would I still be able to place the flower clock, or would I need to get my town to PTS again before I could build it?

Thanks.


----------



## Byngo

EpicSnivy said:


> Another quick question...
> 
> I have just achieved Perfect Town Status, and am wanting to build a flower clock in front of my town hall.
> 
> The problem is, I currently have a bench in front of my town hall, and if I deleted this, my PWP total would drop to 9. One of the requirements for PTS is that you have to have 10 PWPs in your town. If I did remove the bench, would I still be able to place the flower clock, or would I need to get my town to PTS again before I could build it?
> 
> Thanks.



I believe that once you have unlocked the Flower Clock you can place it even if you don't have a perfect town.


----------



## EpicSnivy

Thanks, good to know.

To be honest, I like some of the benefits which come with PTS, so I will probably build another street lamp or something before deleting the bench.


----------



## Brabus E73

JellyBeans said:


> It applies to all villagers. Don't worry - you'll keep her.



Saaaaweeeeeet thanks everyone!


----------



## J087

Are the Tortimer island games random or set per day? The games on Monday are also hosted next Monday.


----------



## tcd269

Whoops, double-post!


----------



## tcd269

So, I recently opened my Roost and was excited to get all the coffee items and Brewsteroids. I'm still a couple cups away from working for Brewster, though.
I'm now wondering how the game handles alts/multiple characters. Can multiple players work for Brewster all in the same day and then get the same items?

Example, I have my Mayor work for Brewster on Day 1 and she earns the coffee maker. Would my alt then be able to work on Day 1 and earn the coffee maker as well, or would she have to work the next available day (Day 2)?

If this doesn't make any sense, I can break it down further, but I hope I made myself clear. Anyone have any idea how Brewster handles multiple exployees?


----------



## ohscrewthename

Why can't I keep the stuff I collect in the Dream Suite from other peoples' dream addresses?! What was the point giving me tools and stuff if I wake up without any of the stuff from my dream?


----------



## tcd269

ohscrewthename said:


> Why can't I keep the stuff I collect in the Dream Suite from other peoples' dream addresses?! What was the point giving me tools and stuff if I wake up without any of the stuff from my dream?


...because then you'd come back from Dreams with all the fruit, clothes, and tools you'd ever need and the game would no longer be fun. What's the point of playing if you can get cool stuff from the Dream Suite?


----------



## Byngo

ohscrewthename said:


> Why can't I keep the stuff I collect in the Dream Suite from other peoples' dream addresses?! What was the point giving me tools and stuff if I wake up without any of the stuff from my dream?



Because it's just that - a dream. Nothing can be taken from dreams.


----------



## esc

Sometimes my game experiences a delayed reaction with the home screen options or when I drop stuff at other people's town 4-5 seconds longer than usual. It's not a big deal but I'm curious if its anything bad. 0:


----------



## tcd269

esc said:


> Sometimes my game experiences a delayed reaction with the home screen options or when I drop stuff at other people's town 4-5 seconds longer than usual. It's not a big deal but I'm curious if its anything bad. 0:


When the pausing is happening at another person's town, one of your internet connections is out of sync. My internet connection hiccups and it takes 4 or 5 seconds more to drop my items sometimes. If it takes more then 7 or 8 seconds, it usually means that one of us is about to Resetti.

When it comes to home screen options (and reading signs, as I've seen), it means your game is processing a lot of data. My town that I had been playing for almost three months daily, was having a lot of processing hiccups, especially when reading my Bulletin Board and Re-Tail's premium signboard. Not sure how to fix that, but just keep it in mind.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

tcd269 said:


> So, I recently opened my Roost and was excited to get all the coffee items and Brewsteroids. I'm still a couple cups away from working for Brewster, though.
> I'm now wondering how the game handles alts/multiple characters. Can multiple players work for Brewster all in the same day and then get the same items?
> 
> Example, I have my Mayor work for Brewster on Day 1 and she earns the coffee maker. Would my alt then be able to work on Day 1 and earn the coffee maker as well, or would she have to work the next available day (Day 2)?
> 
> If this doesn't make any sense, I can break it down further, but I hope I made myself clear. Anyone have any idea how Brewster handles multiple exployees?



I don't see why not. I haven't tried it myself, but I would be surprised if they couldn't. It would suck if more than one person played the same game and only one could participate in that activity each day. Of course I'm only guessing, so if you try it, let us know how it goes


----------



## esc

tcd269 said:


> When the pausing is happening at another person's town, one of your internet connections is out of sync. My internet connection hiccups and it takes 4 or 5 seconds more to drop my items sometimes. If it takes more then 7 or 8 seconds, it usually means that one of us is about to Resetti.
> 
> When it comes to home screen options (and reading signs, as I've seen), it means your game is processing a lot of data. My town that I had been playing for almost three months daily, was having a lot of processing hiccups, especially when reading my Bulletin Board and Re-Tail's premium signboard. Not sure how to fix that, but just keep it in mind.



So it's not only me. 0:
Thanks for the info.


----------



## JellyBeans

Is it just me or do flowers get lighter after you water them? It's most noticable in carnations, roses and black flowers for me..


----------



## tcd269

JellyBeans said:


> Is it just me or do flowers get lighter after you water them? It's most noticable in carnations, roses and black flowers for me..


Yep. I think it's just a nice visual effect. For some people, it helps them see which flowers they've watered that day.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Dumb question of the day:
How do I find out who my dream villagers are?


----------



## Superpenguin

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Dumb question of the day:
> How do I find out who my dream villagers are?



After updating your town via Dream Suite and visiting multiple dream towns, Luna will begin to comment about what kind of villagers will make your town "Dream Worthy". She hint at things like villager specie, personality, color, house interior, etc. It's your job to get your town to have all ten dream villagers. Having all ten dream villagers is another way to attain perfect town status which is nice for those who like to litter their town with items and whatnot.



























...Just kidding, just pick which villagers you like and desperately want in your town. Those are who your dream villagers are. It's okay if you don't have any dream villagers.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Tips for online play with multiple players!

1. Save you game at home before leaving for a friends town.
2. Have the Host (whoever is letting you visit there town) save every few minutes to avoid serious lags and resetting issues.
3. If you go to the island with your friends play 1 island tour for every 5 high priced bugs/fish/seafood item your deposit in the box to avoid the big reset issue on the island.

The above things have helped my friends and I enjoy our time together in our towns.
I just though that I'd share some information incase other players have lags and want ideas to avoid it.

Now to my questions.

1. How many ways are there to get Prefect Town?
2. How do you get Gold tools other than the Slingshot?


----------



## Snow

Superpenguin said:


> After updating your town via Dream Suite and visiting multiple dream towns, Luna will begin to comment about what kind of villagers will make your town "Dream Worthy". She hint at things like villager specie, personality, color, house interior, etc. It's your job to get your town to have all ten dream villagers. Having all ten dream villagers is another way to attain perfect town status which is nice for those who like to litter their town with items and whatnot.
> 
> ...Just kidding, just pick which villagers you like and desperately want in your town. Those are who your dream villagers are. It's okay if you don't have any dream villagers.



_OMG you seriously had me going there!!_

To the OP: yep, "dream" villagers are the ones you want the most. Some people have a full set of ten, some people have just a few. Some people don't have any and just let new villagers move in and out so they can meet them all!


----------



## JellyBeans

MDofDarkheart said:


> Tips for online play with multiple players!
> 
> 1. Save you game at home before leaving for a friends town.
> 2. Have the Host (whoever is letting you visit there town) save every few minutes to avoid serious lags and resetting issues.
> 3. If you go to the island with your friends play 1 island tour for every 5 high priced bugs/fish/seafood item your deposit in the box to avoid the big reset issue on the island.
> 
> The above things have helped my friends and I enjoy our time together in our towns.
> I just though that I'd share some information incase other players have lags and want ideas to avoid it.
> 
> Now to my questions.
> 
> 1. How many ways are there to get Prefect Town?
> 2. How do you get Gold tools other than the Slingshot?



1. Just the one, I suppose. Having 10 PWPs or more, lots of flowers, lots of trees and 9 or 10 villagers.
2. You get gold net and rod with a full encyclopedia, shovel by buying 50 bags of fertilizer and axe by buying 50 saplings (or is it 25?) I think that's it. c:


----------



## oath2order

JellyBeans said:


> 1. Just the one, I suppose. Having 10 PWPs or more, lots of flowers, lots of trees and 9 or 10 villagers.
> 2. You get gold net and rod with a full encyclopedia, shovel by buying 50 bags of fertilizer and axe by buying 50 saplings (or is it 25?) I think that's it. c:



Gold slingshot by shooting it down.

From Bidoofcrossing, but in my own words.

Perfect town is dependent on three factors:


Cleanliness: Less than 10 weeds, less than 10 items on the ground (does not include buried items, sea shells, fruit, or mushrooms), no trash, and no raffelsia
Abundant Nature: Lots of trees and flowers. Certain PWPs give good points, such as Flower Clock, Flower Bed, Flower Arch, Wisteria, Straw Fence, Topiaries, Solar Panels, Wind Power Generator, Windmill. Some PWPs give bad points, such as Garbage Can, Jumbo Monitor, Oil Excavator, Tire Play Equipment, Picnic Sheet, Traffic Light, Illumination items, and the Tower
Abundant Living: PWPs affect this. High points are awarded for the campground. Good points are for Bridges, Benches, outdoor lights, Garden Chair, Hot Spring, Fire Hydrant, Stadium Lights, Solar Panels, Lighthouse. Medium points for anything else, and bad points for a garbage can.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@JellyBeans and Oath2Order: Thank you both for answering my questions.
I'll keep doing my best to balance my Projects with Nature than.


----------



## Cou

How long does it take for the camper to move in? I got to convince someone to move into my village, and the next day, they still haven't put up the square/lot/building house.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Cou said:


> How long does it take for the camper to move in? I got to convince someone to move into my village, and the next day, they still haven't put up the square/lot/building house.



It can take a couple of days, maybe 3? No matter what, I wouldn't be worried just yet.


----------



## JellyBeans

Cou said:


> How long does it take for the camper to move in? I got to convince someone to move into my village, and the next day, they still haven't put up the square/lot/building house.



2 or 3 days.


----------



## Twisk

I was wondering if you customized a piece of furniture with a pattern, would it be there forever? For example, if you overwrite the pattern in your inventory, will the furniture stay the same as it was before, or will the furniture change to the new pattern you replaced the old one with?

Just curious to know because I like the idea of customizing furniture with patterns, as long as I don't have to permanently waste a pattern slot on it. Because I'm one who likes to use lots of patterns for landscaping.


----------



## Snow

Twisk said:


> I was wondering if you customized a piece of furniture with a pattern, would it be there forever? For example, if you overwrite the pattern in your inventory, will the furniture stay the same as it was before, or will the furniture change to the new pattern you replaced the old one with?
> 
> Just curious to know because I like the idea of customizing furniture with patterns, as long as I don't have to permanently waste a pattern slot on it. Because I'm one who likes to use lots of patterns for landscaping.



The item will change to the new pattern in that slot (Cyrus warns you about this when he does the refurb job). Although I actually like that, because it means I can tweak the design to make it work better on the furniture after he's already put it on there.


----------



## Senor Mexicano

How much is a Zap Suit and Helmet worth?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

That depends on what you have set up in your town.
Bell Boom might have the stuff costing more/worth more than a normal town.

Officially pricing is around 1,500-2,100 bells based on if it's it the girl or boy Zapped Ranger Outfits.


----------



## mapleshine

How do people hybrid flowers so quickly?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Patterns and Beautiful Town ordinances help alot in getting Hybrid flowers in NewLeaf.

Try setting up flowers in a pattern like the one below.
X_X
_X_
X_X

and make sure you water them everyday!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does anyone know if the card furniture shows up for every end of season Gracie sale, or is it just at the end of the fall season?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

DJStarstryker said:


> Does anyone know if the card furniture shows up for every end of season Gracie sale, or is it just at the end of the fall season?



I think it's at every sale. From my experience, it was also sold at the end of summer sale.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I think it's at every sale. From my experience, it was also sold at the end of summer sale.



OK, thanks. I'm about 1 month ahead now in my game (beginning of December) and Gracie never had the card dresser during the whole time of the last sale. It's the only piece of that set I'm missing. Hopefully it'll come up during the next sale.


----------



## Cou

Do you have to have 9-10 villagers to have someone wanna move out?


----------



## JellyBeans

Cou said:


> Do you have to have 9-10 villagers to have someone wanna move out?



Yes.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

No, my friends have had Villagers move out when their were less than 9-10 Villagers.

@JellyBeans: That might be just your experiences talking.


----------



## JellyBeans

Hm. I don't know, but I'm pretty sure you have to have 9-10 villagers, even if the 9th or 10th villager is in boxes (moving in) or just has a plot down.


----------



## Cou

Yeah, I had 8 villagers and TT to move someone out, didn't work until someone moved in. Now the villagers are coming up to me asking if they could move. Thank you guys so much


----------



## Dragonfly

Hello,
I'm new to bell tree,posting and threads. If I've made a mistake in asking my question I'm sorry.
I have a question about Animal Crossing New Leaf for the 3DS.
I've missed furniture, items sold in the first nook store , will I have a chance to get them in the next store??
I'm thinking I should of bought everything but I did not think of it since it's the first time i play a Animal Crossing game.
Maybe I should restart but I've been playing since it's been out in Canada.

If anyone can answer me I would really appreciate it!
Thank You
Dragonfly


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Dragonfly said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to bell tree,posting and threads. If I've made a mistake in asking my question I'm sorry.
> I have a question about Animal Crossing New Leaf for the 3DS.
> I've missed furniture, items sold in the first nook store , will I have a chance to get them in the next store??
> I'm thinking I should of bought everything but I did not think of it since it's the first time i play a Animal Crossing game.
> Maybe I should restart but I've been playing since it's been out in Canada.
> 
> If anyone can answer me I would really appreciate it!
> Thank You
> Dragonfly



Everything that is available in your current store will be available in the next expansion(s). It's just a matter of time before you see everything again


----------



## esc

How long does it take for a former resident to start appearing on mainstreet ?​


----------



## BellGreen

esc said:


> How long does it take for a former resident to start appearing on mainstreet ?​



I think about after four villagers.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I feel alittle odd about asking questions.

Does anyone have a list of PWP and their images that I can look at later for my new town?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MDofDarkheart said:


> I feel alittle odd about asking questions.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of PWP and their images that I can look at later for my new town?



Yep, here's one


----------



## Yuuto

Hello, I wanted to know about having 2 game cartridges. Can I have both save files on 1 SD card? Or should I have a seperate SD for each cartridge?


----------



## Lin

Yuuto said:


> Hello, I wanted to know about having 2 game cartridges. Can I have both save files on 1 SD card? Or should I have a seperate SD for each cartridge?



I heard that cartridge games store the save file data on the cartridge itself. Sd card is just for the AC photos I think or for the save file of digital copies. But... I could be wrong. ><


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Yep, here's one



Thank you. This will be a big help to me.


----------



## Keiko Wolfgirl

I'm really mad and a bit sad right now... Last time, I decide to destroy one of my three bridges in order to get the Wooden one but the next day, when I wanted to build it at the same place, Isabelle told me it was impossible due to Caf? and Post Police.

I really don't understand, the lost bridge was at the same place and everything was good. I just wanted to build another type of bridge, nothing else ! Why are you doing this to me, Nintendo ?!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Have you tryed going to the opposite side of the river?
Bridge do take up alot of space when you want to make a new one.

You shouldn't have placed the Police Station and Cafe so close to the river and bridge.
Saddly, there is nothing you can do now.


----------



## Keiko Wolfgirl

MDofDarkheart said:


> Have you tryed going to the opposite side of the river?
> Bridge do take up alot of space when you want to make a new one.
> 
> You shouldn't have placed the Police Station and Cafe so close to the river and bridge.
> Saddly, there is nothing you can do now.



I tried the both sides and it didn't worked !
Plus, I played since June, 13th and I built these two bridges first and then, Roost Caf? and Police Station weeks later. When I built them, Isabelle didn't say anything wrong about it and I thought it will be alright the day I wanna change these bridges to Woodden one... 

I searched on the internet and it seems to happens for some people, like for this girl in Tumblr...
Damn you, Nintendo !


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Sadly, that happens sometimes.
That's why all my friend put sign posts where they wanted PWP to go in there town.
It keeps the residents from moving into that area.

I plan to do just that with my town as well.


----------



## Keiko Wolfgirl

Aw, there is nothing wrong about villagers, it just that I cannot rebuild a new bridge (Wooden Bridge) at the EXACT SAME PLACE the last one (Cobblestone Bridge) was yesterday... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry if my english is not good, I tried my best to explain my situation...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

That is okay. I got what you meant.
I'm just saying the one way that my friend avoids the River with Village house issue.


----------



## Ras

Do campers ever repeat, or will I not be seeing again the ones I was unable to move in when they were first camping?  Or, is it possible they will repeat but not for a very long time?


----------



## Bon

Ras said:


> Do campers ever repeat, or will I not be seeing again the ones I was unable to move in when they were first camping?  Or, is it possible they will repeat but not for a very long time?



As far as I know it's completely random. A camper can come back a couple of days later, but it's unlikely. There are about 350 villagers after all.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ras said:


> Do campers ever repeat, or will I not be seeing again the ones I was unable to move in when they were first camping?  Or, is it possible they will repeat but not for a very long time?



Oh, they definitely can repeat. What's her name, that green uchi bear *goes to look at Wikia* Charlise. She's showed up in my campsite at least 2 times. Maybe 3. Can't remember which.

Probability is low, since there's 300-some villagers. But I can confirm it happens.


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  My first was Fauna, but I had no openings.    Another one I wanted was Kidd.


----------



## Snow

Yuuto said:


> Hello, I wanted to know about having 2 game cartridges. Can I have both save files on 1 SD card? Or should I have a seperate SD for each cartridge?



catridges save to themselves, not to the SD card. Somewhere (I assume on the SD card) the system has a data save that shows the last town you played so it streetpasses out correctly, but it doesn't affect gameplay. I swap a friends cartridge into my 3DS sometimes, and it doesn't affect my own cartridge (I have a digital game an a cartridge). 

tl;dr - yes you can have two cartridges and 1 SD card.


----------



## Bon

My two towns are on separate cartridges, so I can confirm. I can play both smoothly and without any problems. ^v^


----------



## Sumemr

I have questions more about this forum than the game itself, but idk if this is the right place to
ask it.. So sorry if it's not! 
What do people mean by cataloging things like furniture sets?
And how do you know the price of items that you want to buy/sell? 
I'm pretty new to the forums so >___<


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sumemr said:


> I have questions more about this forum than the game itself, but idk if this is the right place to
> ask it.. So sorry if it's not!
> What do people mean by cataloging things like furniture sets?
> And how do you know the price of items that you want to buy/sell?
> I'm pretty new to the forums so >___<



Cataloguing is when you pick up an item, and usually dropping it afterwards (if a friend has something you want to catalogue). Now that item is in your catalogue and you can use the machine at the Nookling shop to order it. I think all Nookling shops have that machine, except for the version you have right at the beginning.
I can't answer your other question, as I don't really trade with other players. Unless you mean what things cost in-game. If that's what you mean, you can use online databases such as http://moridb.com/. There you can see what the items cost in the shops. You can sell it for 1/4 of that to Re-tail, and if you want to put it up in the flea market at Re-tail, multiply that with 4 minus 1 (maximum 9999) if you want villagers to buy it.


----------



## Sumemr

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Cataloguing is when you pick up an item, and usually dropping it afterwards (if a friend has something you want to catalogue). Now that item is in your catalogue and you can use the machine at the Nookling shop to order it. I think all Nookling shops have that machine, except for the version you have right at the beginning.
> I can't answer your other question, as I don't really trade with other players. Unless you mean what things cost in-game. If that's what you mean, you can use online databases such as http://moridb.com/. There you can see what the items cost in the shops. You can sell it for 1/4 of that to Re-tail, and if you want to put it up in the flea market at Re-tail, multiply that with 4 minus 1 (maximum 9999) if you want villagers to buy it.



Thanks! I thought that that's what cataloging meant but I wasn't sure. 
& Yeah, I was talking about prices on here. But thanks for all the info!


----------



## Byngo

Ok... So, I'm going to venture into the (kind of) scary art of doing the reset trick for house placements. I have a question: Does resetting leave a greater risk for a save file to corrupt? If resetting does leave a risk of save file corrupting, is it safer to use the 3DS power button or to close AC:NL through the home menu?


----------



## Snow

Lunatic said:


> Ok... So, I'm going to venture into the (kind of) scary art of doing the reset trick for house placements. I have a question: Does resetting leave a greater risk for a save file to corrupt? If resetting does leave a risk of save file corrupting, is it safer to use the 3DS power button or to close AC:NL through the home menu?



I don't think anyone knows for sure. I think that it's going to slightly increase your risk just because it's going to increase the number of times you load the game/shut it down. And every time you do a reset is another chance to bump the cartridge or close the cover or something. But if you're careful I don't think there's that much of a risk.  

Personally if I reset for a plot, I close to the home menu. The 3DS is set up to do that in all your games so I think it's safer. Losing power during gameplay seems riskier to me. but that is just opinion.


----------



## Byngo

Snow said:


> I don't think anyone knows for sure. I think that it's going to slightly increase your risk just because it's going to increase the number of times you load the game/shut it down. And every time you do a reset is another chance to bump the cartridge or close the cover or something. But if you're careful I don't think there's that much of a risk.
> 
> Personally if I reset for a plot, I close to the home menu. The 3DS is set up to do that in all your games so I think it's safer. Losing power during gameplay seems riskier to me. but that is just opinion.



Thank you! I just wanted to be sure because I've never done anything like plot resetting before. Though I suppose TT'ing could cause as much of a risk for save file corrupting as resetting because you have to load the game and shut it down often to, so I don't think I'm too scared.


----------



## Ras

I have a plan that I will be executing in a few weeks, and I want to make sure there are no flaws in it.  Basically, I don't want to risk losing my village!  I am buying the Zelda 3DS XL, and I anticipate it being my main 3DS.  As such, I plan to transfer everything over to it from my current 3DS.  Once I transfer, I would like to buy the download version of AC (I have the cartridge now), use the save transfer utility to send my village to the download version, and then I will use the cartridge to create another town on my original 3DS.  That should work fine, right?  I can then visit my other village, trade villagers, streetpass myself, etc.  At least, I assume that's all possible.  It'll be great having the download, because I haven't taken my cartridge out since July and thus haven't played anything else except for games I've downloaded.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> I have a plan that I will be executing in a few weeks, and I want to make sure there are no flaws in it.  Basically, I don't want to risk losing my village!  I am buying the Zelda 3DS XL, and I anticipate it being my main 3DS.  As such, I plan to transfer everything over to it from my current 3DS.  Once I transfer, I would like to buy the download version of AC (I have the cartridge now), use the save transfer utility to send my village to the download version, and then I will use the cartridge to create another town on my original 3DS.  That should work fine, right?  I can then visit my other village, trade villagers, streetpass myself, etc.  At least, I assume that's all possible.  It'll be great having the download, because I haven't taken my cartridge out since July and thus haven't played anything else except for games I've downloaded.



Are you saying you want to transfer the save data on your cartridge to the downloaded copy? That's not possible. The DL copy will have to be your new town. You can play your old game in the same 3DS though -- and just use the old 3DS when you need to travel back and forth.


----------



## Ras

The save transfer utility doesn't work with New Leaf?    I'll just keep my cartridge in the new machine and make a new town by downloading on the old.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> The save transfer utility doesn't work with New Leaf?    I'll just keep my cartridge in the new machine and make a new town by downloading on the old.



Downloaded games can be moved, but the transfer utility doesn't move game data from one copy of the game to another, no. I don't think it does that with any games.

You can have the DL game in the same 3DS as your cartridge though, no reason to DL it into the old 3DS!


----------



## Byngo

It's me, again~ lol

So I was just doing the reset trick to get a house plot in a place I wanted it. (Keep in mind that this is Ch?vre which I asked to move in from the campsite, so it's not just a random villager.) Well, basically it didn't work. I got on with a new character, went through all that blah blah stuff and looked for Ch?vre's plot. It was somewhere that was okay, but it wasn't exactly where I wanted her. I rinse and repeated,and I found her home, not just her plot, in the same spot. So... Where did I mess up? I did TT back to 5:58 with my Mayor character. Should I have used the 3DS' clock instead?


----------



## Ras

Snow said:


> You can have the DL game in the same 3DS as your cartridge though, no reason to DL it into the old 3DS!



I want to have it in both so I can get streetpass items with myself.


----------



## WeiMoote

Not much of a question, but...

You know, how it rains, the villagers take out an umbrella, except for the frog villagers? I wanna know this...

Does Wart Jr. take out an umbrella as well, because he's technically a toad instead of a frog?


----------



## effluo

Lunatic said:


> It's me, again~ lol
> 
> So I was just doing the reset trick to get a house plot in a place I wanted it. (Keep in mind that this is Ch?vre which I asked to move in from the campsite, so it's not just a random villager.) Well, basically it didn't work. I got on with a new character, went through all that blah blah stuff and looked for Ch?vre's plot. It was somewhere that was okay, but it wasn't exactly where I wanted her. I rinse and repeated,and I found her home, not just her plot, in the same spot. So... Where did I mess up? I did TT back to 5:58 with my Mayor character. Should I have used the 3DS' clock instead?



Once you started up with your mayor character it locked and saved. The game saves once you load with an existing character. If you wanted to keep resetting for the villagers plot you didn't need to tt back. You just keep making new files until they are in a good spot. So if they are in a less a than desirable location you just exit to home screen and do it again. As long as you don't start with one of your existing characters you are safe until you save.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> I want to have it in both so I can get streetpass items with myself.



Ah, right! Then yeah, whichever town you will play as your primary town should be in the new system, so it sounds like you would want to DL into the old and have your extra/cycling town there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> It's me, again~ lol
> 
> So I was just doing the reset trick to get a house plot in a place I wanted it. (Keep in mind that this is Ch?vre which I asked to move in from the campsite, so it's not just a random villager.) Well, basically it didn't work. I got on with a new character, went through all that blah blah stuff and looked for Ch?vre's plot. It was somewhere that was okay, but it wasn't exactly where I wanted her. I rinse and repeated,and I found her home, not just her plot, in the same spot. So... Where did I mess up? I did TT back to 5:58 with my Mayor character. Should I have used the 3DS' clock instead?



Hard to be sure but I think effluo is right, logging in as your mayor may have done it. If the house was there, not just the plot, the game thinks you've travelled a day through time (forward or backwards, both work for move-ins).

I personally never use the 5:58 method, a friend of mine had two accidents doing it that way. I usually just wait until the next real day and log in with the new character and reset. If I need to move forward (say I'm tting someone out of my 2nd town for someone) I will use the DS clock.


----------



## JellyBeans

WeiMoote said:


> Not much of a question, but...
> 
> You know, how it rains, the villagers take out an umbrella, except for the frog villagers? I wanna know this...
> 
> Does Wart Jr. take out an umbrella as well, because he's technically a toad instead of a frog?



He doesn't take out an umbrella, either. I know from experience x.x


----------



## Byngo

WeiMoote said:


> Not much of a question, but...
> 
> You know, how it rains, the villagers take out an umbrella, except for the frog villagers? I wanna know this...
> 
> Does Wart Jr. take out an umbrella as well, because he's technically a toad instead of a frog?



Ducks don't walk with Umbrellas either. o;

Not sure if any other species doesn't use umbrellas besides frogs and ducks.


----------



## Azuryk

Something i have been wondering, do villagers ever donate to PWPs?  I have been the one to pay off the donations every time so far.


----------



## JellyBeans

Azuryk said:


> Something i have been wondering, do villagers ever donate to PWPs?  I have been the one to pay off the donations every time so far.



Yes, one day after the PWP gets set up. But the most my villagers have ever donated is about 1k-2k. And that was TTing about a month, so they hardly ever donate.


----------



## Sumemr

Do gyroids just appear in the ground randomly? Because there have only been like two days where I've found not only fossils but also gyroids in the ground since I started playing.


----------



## JellyBeans

Randomly, more appear after it has rained.


----------



## BananaMan

Glad I saw this thread because I almost made one of my own to ask something!

You know how occasionally a villager will show you a letter you've sent them in the past? Say one of your villagers moves out and goes to live with someone else via SpotPass/trading. Can or will they show the new mayor any letters you sent them? Or if someone visits your town could any of your villagers show them letters? 

Just a little something I've always been curious about since I don't get many chances to visit or be visited.


----------



## Miss Renee

Has anyone caught a Tuna yet? Any tips?


----------



## Hound00med

Miss Renee said:


> Has anyone caught a Tuna yet? Any tips?



Wait 'til December.. They seem to get more common when oarfish are also around.. (Of course I was trying to get an oarfish, and kept finding tuna)


----------



## Miss Renee

Hound00med said:


> Wait 'til December.. They seem to get more common when oarfish are also around.. (Of course I was trying to get an oarfish, and kept finding tuna)



Thank you. c:


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sumemr said:


> Do gyroids just appear in the ground randomly? Because there have only been like two days where I've found not only fossils but also gyroids in the ground since I started playing.



Now that JellyBeans has said differently, I'm less sure, but 5 minutes ago, I would have said with absolute certainly that gyroids only appear the day after it has rained. But you will definitely find gyroids the day after downpour.


----------



## mapleshine

I've had rumors of Rosie wanting to move, and I want to stop her! I've tried talking to her numerous times and she just won't bring up the idea that she's moving. Help???


----------



## Snow

BananaMan said:


> Glad I saw this thread because I almost made one of my own to ask something!
> 
> You know how occasionally a villager will show you a letter you've sent them in the past? Say one of your villagers moves out and goes to live with someone else via SpotPass/trading. Can or will they show the new mayor any letters you sent them? Or if someone visits your town could any of your villagers show them letters?
> 
> Just a little something I've always been curious about since I don't get many chances to visit or be visited.



Supposedly they can -- Isabelle has the ability to delete all their letters if they have anything objectionable. But I've had several villagers who came from elsewhere and while they all talk about their old mayors and sing their old town tunes, no-one has ever actually shown me a letter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Now that JellyBeans has said differently, I'm less sure, but 5 minutes ago, I would have said with absolute certainly that gyroids only appear the day after it has rained. But you will definitely find gyroids the day after downpour.



I'm positive it's only the day after a rain. Although I believe if the day was supposed to rain but you don't see it rain, you will still get the gyroids. (Say, it's super-cloudy, but you quit playing before the rain actually starts.) So it might seem like they appeared without rainfall.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mapleshine said:


> I've had rumors of Rosie wanting to move, and I want to stop her! I've tried talking to her numerous times and she just won't bring up the idea that she's moving. Help???



Ooh, this has happened to me! You just need to give them chances to ping you over and over until they tell you. Normally if you talk to them often they should ping you quickly. Try logging back in every hour or so and finding her -- make sure you wait until she pings you, don't initiate the conversation. If she doesn't ping you, try trapping her (I like to trap them on a bridge) and then go diving for a while and come back. Finger crossed you can stop her soon!!


----------



## mapleshine

Snow said:


> Ooh, this has happened to me! You just need to give them chances to ping you over and over until they tell you. Normally if you talk to them often they should ping you quickly. Try logging back in every hour or so and finding her -- make sure you wait until she pings you, don't initiate the conversation. If she doesn't ping you, try trapping her (I like to trap them on a bridge) and then go diving for a while and come back. Finger crossed you can stop her soon!!



Okay, thanks.^^ I've been trying to get her to ping by doing the diving trick, but whenever she does, she pings about something useless. >.< I'll keep trying! I need her to stay!


----------



## Bubble Pop

Question - So I had 10 villagers and one just moved out. Will it go back to 9 and _stay_ at 9 until I possibly get a street pass or such? Or will a new villager appear right with in the following day of their own accord? (I just can't be bothered to reset for a possible new villager...)


----------



## Snow

Bubble Pop said:


> Question - So I had 10 villagers and one just moved out. Will it go back to 9 and _stay_ at 9 until I possibly get a street pass or such? Or will a new villager appear right with in the following day of their own accord? (I just can't be bothered to reset for a possible new villager...)



you won't get random move-ins at 9, a 10th villager can only arrive by invitation, streetpass or wifi.


----------



## oath2order

Okay, so say that I have the first floor 8x8, and I pay it off. If I go to Nook's Homes, will he force me to upgrade to the second floor, or am I able to avoid that?


----------



## Littleredvixen

I'm not sure if this question has already been asked, I searched through the post and didn't see anything. 
*Reese's husband is still sleeping in my towns Re-Tail, how does he wake up? What are the requirements for him to?*


----------



## JellyBeans

My birthday is the same day as the Harvest festival, will I still be able to celebrate my birthday? I don't wanna miss the celebration just 'cause of harvest (and it starts at 6am)


----------



## Adelee

I have parts of my town where there is NO grass whatsoever. What are the best ways to grow it back without timetravelling? Does putting flowers around the edges of the dirt and watering them work?

OH. And if i just walk on it does it affect its growth or is it just running on it?


----------



## oath2order

Adelee said:


> I have parts of my town where there is NO grass whatsoever. What are the best ways to grow it back without timetravelling? Does putting flowers around the edges of the dirt and watering them work?
> 
> OH. And if i just walk on it does it affect its growth or is it just running on it?



Some areas just have no grass.

To grow back grass that died off, plant flowers on said grass and water them.


----------



## J087

Can you receive visitors while being at the island? Like, when playing island games with another player and someone tries to enter your town.

Or is it better to open only for Best Friends when going to the island?


----------



## Sumemr

Littleredvixen said:


> I'm not sure if this question has already been asked, I searched through the post and didn't see anything.
> *Reese's husband is still sleeping in my towns Re-Tail, how does he wake up? What are the requirements for him to?*



If I'm not mistaken you have to play for at least 7 days, have 100 pieces of furniture and 50 pieces of clothing, and you have to sell 100,000 bells worth of items for him to wake up.


----------



## Littleredvixen

Sumemr said:


> If I'm not mistaken you have to play for at least 7 days, have 100 pieces of furniture and 50 pieces of clothing, and you have to sell 100,000 bells worth of items for him to wake up.



Thanks! I just wasn't sure if I missed something or I just hadn't reached it yet.


----------



## Ras

oath2order said:


> Okay, so say that I have the first floor 8x8, and I pay it off. If I go to Nook's Homes, will he force me to upgrade to the second floor, or am I able to avoid that?



Unless I'm misunderstanding the situation, he gives you a lot of options.  You can either upgrade an existing room or add on a new room.  He never forces you to do anything without your agreeing to it.  I've seen homes in the HHS with complete bottom floors and the smallest possible size for the upper floor.  I don't know why, but I've seen it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> Can you receive visitors while being at the island? Like, when playing island games with another player and someone tries to enter your town.
> 
> Or is it better to open only for Best Friends when going to the island?



I could be wrong, but I don't think it's possible for anyone to enter your town when you're on the island.  Best friends or otherwise.  That part of the game gets shut down when you travel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adelee said:


> OH. And if i just walk on it does it affect its growth or is it just running on it?



Unfortunately, yes.  I was running like a maniac when I first got the game, because I didn't know any better, so I timetraveled to get grass back.  I now walk slow everywhere--it's probably overkill, but I don't even walk fast enough to kick up dust like you do when you fully extend the control pad without the run button.  It doesn't matter, because I've still got bad grass erosion.  I think the main thing is how many times you save, quit, and start back up.  I hate being punished for liking to play this game a lot.

Time travel certainly works, but it's dangerous.  I lost one villager regrowing grass.  I hadn't played that day, so I might have been okay had he pinged me about moving.  The next time, I waited until someone pinged me, I told them to stay, and then I traveled *backwards* a month.  I regrew my grass and didn't lose anyone.  But, I'm scared every time I think of doing it.  I'm going to wait until I get my tenth villager, then wait for someone to ping me about moving, and then try it again.  But, I wouldn't be surprised if I lose someone anyway.  I guess it's not worth the risk since the grass dies again.

If planting flowers works, it's a long, long process.  And, it's been said that you do damage by walking on them to water them, so try to have a golden can and then only step on one.  Good luck.


----------



## oath2order

Ras said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding the situation, he gives you a lot of options.  You can either upgrade an existing room or add on a new room.  He never forces you to do anything without your agreeing to it.  I've seen homes in the HHS with complete bottom floors and the smallest possible size for the upper floor.  I don't know why, but I've seen it.



What I'm saying is, if I finish paying off the 8x8 first floor main room, will he force me to purchase the smallest possible size for the upper floor?


----------



## Ras

Yep.  Every room starts out small and you have to keep upgrading until they are as big as possible.  No way around that.


----------



## oath2order

Ras said:


> Yep.  Every room starts out small and you have to keep upgrading until they are as big as possible.  No way around that.



Okay, you're clearly not getting it.

House upgrades in rooms to the side are optional. You do not have to get them. You can get them by talking to Nook in his store.

Upgrading the main room to 6x6 and 8x8 are forced upgrades. Nook will force you to get these upgrades when you walk into his house.

I want to know if he will force you to buy the second floor.


----------



## JellyBeans

oath2order said:


> Okay, you're clearly not getting it.
> 
> House upgrades in rooms to the side are optional. You do not have to get them. You can get them by talking to Nook in his store.
> 
> Upgrading the main room to 6x6 and 8x8 are forced upgrades. Nook will force you to get these upgrades when you walk into his house.
> 
> I want to know if he will force you to buy the second floor.



He will force you to buy the second floor. You can't build any other rooms until you have bought the second floor, but you don't have to fully upgrade it.


----------



## oath2order

THANK YOU. That answers it, okay, great


----------



## Mao

Is Phobe popular? Or how much would she sell for (if anything LOL)


----------



## mapleshine

Can Villagers suggest PWPS on special events? (ie. Fishing Tourney)


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

mapleshine said:


> Can Villagers suggest PWPS on special events? (ie. Fishing Tourney)



I don't think they will even ping at you on event days, so I'm gonna say no.


----------



## mapleshine

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I don't think they will even ping at you on event days, so I'm gonna say no.



Even after the event Is done they don't ping?


----------



## Superpenguin

mapleshine said:


> Even after the event Is done they don't ping?



Before and after the event they will suggest PWPs, just not during.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Yesterday my 8th villager was gone to the void, today if I try to make a new character and check if some random animal moved in, If one moved can I keep resetting for a diffrent villager?


----------



## JellyBeans

Littlemyuu said:


> Yesterday my 8th villager was gone to the void, today if I try to make a new character and check if some random animal moved in, If one moved can I keep resetting for a diffrent villager?



Yes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can more than 1 villager ask to move per day? (without TTing) Just wondering c;


----------



## KarlaKGB

So my game froze yesterday. I was talking to Cousteau, and the text box came up but remained blank. And the game froze. It wasn't a hard freeze, animations were still playing, but I couldn't get out of the conversatoin. Annoying.


----------



## WeiMoote

Something I've always wondered, about trading.

I traded a Marcel for a Tiffany, and Tiffany moved into Marcel's spot. So, if I'm right...

Will a villager you get from a trade move in the spot where the moved out villager was?


----------



## JellyBeans

Not exactly. Their house plot placement is completely random, you're just pretty lucky


----------



## BungoTheElf

WeiMoote said:


> Something I've always wondered, about trading.
> 
> I traded a Marcel for a Tiffany, and Tiffany moved into Marcel's spot. So, if I'm right...
> 
> Will a villager you get from a trade move in the spot where the moved out villager was?



No but there are certain spots where villagers can only move according to your PWP and house plots, I had Broffina move out the other day and then Maple moved in a completely different spot!


----------



## WeiMoote

Okay! Second... How far can they build from a PWP?


----------



## JellyBeans

'They?' If 'they' is a house, it's 2 spaces away from another PWP or a house or something else to build a PWP.


----------



## WeiMoote

Okay, thanks for the info!


----------



## mapleshine

Can anyone give me the link to "post a pic of your town map thread" and "dream addresses thread?"


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

mapleshine said:


> Can anyone give me the link to "post a pic of your town map thread" and "dream addresses thread?"



The dream addresses thread is stickied in this forum. Can't help you with the other one


----------



## WeiMoote

Me again. If you have a Lucky Item, like a Fishing Trophy, does it still help you out if you put it in your basement?


----------



## JellyBeans

No, because the basement doesn't count.


----------



## oath2order

With the PWP trick (store all money, fill inventory with seashells/tools), do you *have* to be swimming, or can I just stand on the beach for it to work?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I believe you have to be in the water. You can just stay idle while you wait, though. This trick has never worked for me.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

oath2order said:


> With the PWP trick (store all money, fill inventory with seashells/tools), do you *have* to be swimming, or can I just stand on the beach for it to work?



I think it might work if you stand at the end of the bridge. But it's been a while since I've done it, so I could be making stuff up. Try it


----------



## oath2order

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I think it might work if you stand at the end of the bridge. But it's been a while since I've done it, so I could be making stuff up. Try it



I'll try the bridge. Standing on the beach didn't work 

By bridge I assume you mean the dock to the island right?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

oath2order said:


> I'll try the bridge. Standing on the beach didn't work
> 
> By bridge I assume you mean the dock to the island right?



Yes exactly. I was going to call it a pier, but that didn't sound right, so I went with bridge


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, pier doesn't work for the trick either. Gotta swim :/


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ah, sorry about that. Come to think of it, I think the reason I thought that worked just as well, is that I'd been using that method, but instead of the normal 5 minutes swimming (of floating), I'd be away for 15-20 minutes. Which is enough to get pings if the device has been closed while standing on the dock.


----------



## oath2order

Oh, you gotta close the 3DS for it to work on the dock?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

oath2order said:


> Oh, you gotta close the 3DS for it to work on the dock?



I think that would work anywhere. It depends on you having been inactive for a certain stretch of time. So it's great if you don't feel like coming back every 5 minutes but still would like to get some pings. But you have to be away for a rather long time and it's not as effective as swimming. It's probably about as effective as randomly getting pings from just roaming about in your town with the exception that you're not actively doing much.


----------



## oath2order

Ah.

I'll try to stick with swimming. It's a little quicker. I still need 41 PWPs anyways >.>


----------



## Byngo

Ok, so I have invited a villager from someone else's town to move in today. But, I have my 9th villager moving out tomorrow. (Meaning I'll go down to 8 villagers) So I'm a little worried because I hear that a villager invited from another town will move in the next day, but that's when my 9th villager will be in boxes.... So does that mean the invited villager won't move in? D:


----------



## Sumemr

Lunatic said:


> Ok, so I have invited a villager from someone else's town to move in today. But, I have my 9th villager moving out tomorrow. (Meaning I'll go down to 8 villagers) So I'm a little worried because I hear that a villager invited from another town will move in the next day, but that's when my 9th villager will be in boxes.... So does that mean the invited villager won't move in? D:



The maximum number of villagers you can have is 10, so it shouldn't be a problem because when the invited villager moves in, it'll be the 10th villager since your 9th villager is in boxes. Hopefully people can back me up on this though as I'm not really familiar wih moving villagers.


----------



## Byngo

Sumemr said:


> The maximum number of villagers you can have is 10, so it shouldn't be a problem because when the invited villager moves in, it'll be the 10th villager since your 9th villager is in boxes. Hopefully people can back me up on this though as I'm not really familiar wih moving villagers.



Hopefully someone else does. I was just concerned that my villager being in boxes would interrupt a villager moving in. o;


----------



## Diableos

So I can't seem to find a concrete answer to this online. I have Genji in my town and he's passed on his "otaku" catchphrase to almost everyone, and bad shirts are spreading like a cold. Apparently if you talk to Isabelle and complain about your villagers, you can reset their shirts, as well as their greetings/catchphrases. I did that for all of the villagers I wanted to, yet it didn't change anything. I waited until the next day, but none of them had changed back.

So I'm just wondering if this actually works? Does complaining about them reset this? Do I have to wait a certain amount of time, keep on complaining until it happens, or maybe only file one complaint at a time? I really don't understand how it works. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

@Diableos
I think it might not have a 100% success rate, if it works at all. But you could try to send nice shirts to your fashion victims. They don't always put on clothes you send to them, but they often do.



Lunatic said:


> Hopefully someone else does. I was just concerned that my villager being in boxes would interrupt a villager moving in. o;



I don't think your invited villager will move in the next day regardless, so you should be alright. Even if he/she would have moved in the same day, I figure it would get pushed a day forward.


----------



## Byngo

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I don't think your invited villager will move in the next day regardless, so you should be alright. Even if he/she would have moved in the same day, I figure it would get pushed a day forward.



Thanks! I actually have another question. If I TT ahead one day to see if he's moving in, or to the next day after that, will it mess things up because Erik is still in boxes in the town I invited him from? Like, would I have to wait for him to be completely gone in the other players town before. I can go ahead one or more days? (Sorry for these questions?I've never done this villager trading stuff before~)


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

When you TT forwards, you're basically just speeding things along, so nothing would happen that wouldn't have happened anyway. The date Erik gave you is still the same. The only scenario in which that would change is when you TT backwards.


----------



## joku_muko

Question I currently own one 3ds and one ACNL game cart. I am considering purchasing the Zelda 3ds this friday. What would happen if I took my game cart and put it in the new Zelda 3ds would everything be fine? Like nothing happens to my town? My FC would change, but my dream address? Could I then use my 30.00 credit (SMTIV/FE) and purchase ACNL digital on my original 3ds and start a new town and be OK? I'd like to have an extra town to cycle villagers. Do I have this all correct or missing something? Thanks!


----------



## Sumemr

joku_muko said:


> Question I currently own one 3ds and one ACNL game cart. I am considering purchasing the Zelda 3ds this friday. What would happen if I took my game cart and put it in the new Zelda 3ds would everything be fine? Like nothing happens to my town? My FC would change, but my dream address? Could I then use my 30.00 credit (SMTIV/FE) and purchase ACNL digital on my original 3ds and start a new town and be OK? I'd like to have an extra town to cycle villagers. Do I have this all correct or missing something? Thanks!



Everything would be fine if you took your game cartridge and put it in the new Zelda 3ds! You can purchase a digital copy on your original 3ds, but if I remember correctly ACNL is $34.99 in the e-shop, so you'd need a little bit more credit to buy a digital version of the game. You have it all correct


----------



## joku_muko

Sumemr said:


> Everything would be fine if you took your game cartridge and put it in the new Zelda 3ds! You can purchase a digital copy on your original 3ds, but if I remember correctly ACNL is $34.99 in the e-shop, so you'd need a little bit more credit to buy a digital version of the game. You have it all correct



Thanks!


----------



## MisterM

How do you get the final upgrade for Timmy and Tommy Nooks shop?


----------



## Xanarcah

MisterM said:


> How do you get the final upgrade for Timmy and Tommy Nooks shop?



Pass 4 of Gracie's fashion checks and spend 100k bells in the T.I.Y., which must also have been open for at least 30 days.


----------



## MisterM

Xanarcah said:


> Pass 4 of Gracie's fashion checks and spend 100k bells in the T.I.Y., which must also have been open for at least 30 days.



Gracie Fashion Checks? How do I do those?


----------



## Xanarcah

MisterM said:


> Gracie Fashion Checks? How do I do those?



Once you spend 70k at the T.I.Y., Gracie starts to randomly show up in your plaza. She'll give you a fashion theme (like Sporty or Official) and you have to put on clothing that matches that theme to try and impress her.

Here's a link with more info about which clothing corresponds to which style:
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/


----------



## Snow

Lunatic said:


> Thanks! I actually have another question. If I TT ahead one day to see if he's moving in, or to the next day after that, will it mess things up because Erik is still in boxes in the town I invited him from? Like, would I have to wait for him to be completely gone in the other players town before. I can go ahead one or more days? (Sorry for these questions—I've never done this villager trading stuff before~)



After you invite Erik and leave the other town, he is actually no longer in boxes there. Once a villager has agreed to move, when the town saves as you leave they actually move out. If that mayor goes to his house it will be locked up, lights out, with a "moved" message. He basically travels along with you. 

So, yes, you can do whatever you want. Go ahead and TT for him if you like!


----------



## MisterM

Xanarcah said:


> Once you spend 70k at the T.I.Y., Gracie starts to randomly show up in your plaza. She'll give you a fashion theme (like Sporty or Official) and you have to put on clothing that matches that theme to try and impress her.
> 
> Here's a link with more info about which clothing corresponds to which style:
> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/



Okay, thank you!


----------



## oath2order

I think you have to spend 70k at T.I.Y. between each visit too.


----------



## Lunie

Can you only have 10 pro design?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Lunie said:


> Can you only have 10 pro design?



I don't think there's a limit to how many you can have. Well, obviously you need the space, but you can have quite a lot if you save them at Able Sisters (talk to Mable - I think that's her name. The one who talks to you when you enter the clothing department). But yeah, you can hold 10 at a time.


----------



## Sumemr

If you do the 5 min diving trick, usually how many times does it take to get your villagers to suggest PWPs? I tried it yesterday and 3 times in a row my villagers didn't suggest any PWPs. They just wanted to talk to me about something (Tangy asked if she was still sparkly..) or they wanted me to change their catchphrase.


----------



## tcd269

Sumemr said:


> If you do the 5 min diving trick, usually how many times does it take to get your villagers to suggest PWPs? I tried it yesterday and 3 times in a row my villagers didn't suggest any PWPs. They just wanted to talk to me about something (Tangy asked if she was still sparkly..) or they wanted me to change their catchphrase.


Keep at it. Some people have to do cycles of getting in and out of the water for it to work. It may take one try or one hour. But at least know that you can only be suggested a PWP once a day.


----------



## Bubble Pop

I can't seem to find any Mitten Crabs are they particularly rare? 

Also should I sell all my mushrooms about town to get the Mush set things? I haven't found any at all since the start of the month and I'm wondering if it's because I already have quite a few mushrooms...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Bubble Pop said:


> I can't seem to find any Mitten Crabs are they particularly rare?
> 
> Also should I sell all my mushrooms about town to get the Mush set things? I haven't found any at all since the start of the month and I'm wondering if it's because I already have quite a few mushrooms...



You will at least need to move the mushrooms away from the ground, if you want the mush furniture. Maybe put them in your museum if you have a lot? Even though you're going to get loads once you've removed the ones you have, it seems like a shame to sell them, if you like decorating with them.


----------



## Lunie

When I created a pro design on a villager and lay them down to make a path . Will the path be gone when I delete that villager?


----------



## Sumemr

Lunie said:


> When I created a pro design on a villager and lay them down to make a path . Will the path be gone when I delete that villager?



Yep. The same thing goes as when you overwrite where you saved the designs for the path. The design that was your path would then turn into whatever you saved in the slot that you used for the path. I hope that made sense ... D:


----------



## Miss Renee

How many gold ores would I need to make a golden toilet? Does the amount vary depending on the item?


----------



## Sumemr

Miss Renee said:


> How many gold ores would I need to make a golden toilet? Does the amount vary depending on the item?



I don't think you can get a golden toilet.. You give Cyrus 3 gold ores and 10k bells and he'll make a random golden furniture for you.


----------



## Miss Renee

Sumemr said:


> I don't think you can get a golden toilet.. You give Cyrus 3 gold ores and 10k bells and he'll make a random golden furniture for you.



Wha?! I have seen pictures of it though! D:
My dreams are crushed.


----------



## Pixlplume

Miss Renee said:


> Wha?! I have seen pictures of it though! D:
> My dreams are crushed.



Most sources say that you just need one gold ore, you just need a toilet.


----------



## MisterM

(I asked this in a different thread, but, now I can't find that thread again so I'll ask here.) Is the 3DS XL a good system? I need to replace my 3DS and I'm not sure yet if I want a regular sized or the XL? Which do you guys think is better?


----------



## Sumemr

Miss Renee said:


> Wha?! I have seen pictures of it though! D:
> My dreams are crushed.



Yeah I'm not very sure whether you can or not :x So don't listen to me about the golden toilet. Sorry


----------



## ZaneTheBeast

MisterM said:


> (I asked this in a different thread, but, now I can't find that thread again so I'll ask here.) Is the 3DS XL a good system? I need to replace my 3DS and I'm not sure yet if I want a regular sized or the XL? Which do you guys think is better?



I have one because I pre-ordered it with the bundle and stuff, and I love mine a lot. The layout of the buttons is very nice and I enjoy it.


----------



## Snow

Etinceru said:


> Most sources say that you just need one gold ore, you just need a toilet.



Yes, take cyrus a toilet (either one) and have gold ore in your pockets. He'll offer it as an extra option. He'll do the clawfoot bathtub as well, I think, not sure what else.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Snow said:


> Yes, take cyrus a toilet (either one) and have gold ore in your pockets. He'll offer it as an extra option. He'll do the clawfoot bathtub as well, I think, not sure what else.



Yeah, he can turn the clawfoot bathtub gold  The polka-dot stuff can also be turned gold, as well as modern (I'm _pretty sure_ about modern, but I could be misremembering).


----------



## Miss Renee

Snow said:


> Yes, take cyrus a toilet (either one) and have gold ore in your pockets. He'll offer it as an extra option. He'll do the clawfoot bathtub as well, I think, not sure what else.



Thank youuu!


----------



## Rio_

I went to see Katrina, and the tent said "today's advising hours are over". What does that mean? O_O I've never gotten that before. I tried going back a few hours and it still says that??


----------



## Ras

She closes real early.  I think 7pm for me.


----------



## Rio_

That is early :O I never realized that before! Thanks ^__^


----------



## oath2order

Ras said:


> She closes real early.  I think 7pm for me.



11PM if Night Owl.


----------



## Lunie

I now have QR Machine and have saved some new design on the internet
The problem is now I don't know what I should do to have it created into a new cloth?Can someone tell me how


----------



## Sheba

Hello, I'm completely new to the game - I only got it five days ago or so. I played WW maaaany years ago and forgot most about AC, or so it seems.

I have read about the reset trick to get villagers to move into better positions when they move in today and just tried it when my new villager reserved his spot today (I don't have a full town yet, obviously). Sadly, I hadn't heard about it before and I have several villagers in pretty poor places now. So I searched this forum and found some information about "voiding villagers" and TTing to "cycle villagers out". I'm not sure what exactly this "voiding" and "cycling" is, but would it be helpful to me? Could someone explain it? Te search function didn't really help since they seem to be very common phrases here. 

When it comes to TTing to get villagers out somehow, is that possible without advancing everything else in the game? I would really like to enjoy the experience of my town growing slowly (despite being rather frustrated about not having various things like the gardening center and the dream suit yet. I'm impatient, urrrgh) and don't want to ruin that for me.

I'd be grateful for a bit of help. I'm sorry if my English is bad, it's not my native language. I play the English version of the game though because I want to learn English better, so I hopefully should be able to understand things .


----------



## deardeer

Sheba said:


> Hello, I'm completely new to the game - I only got it five days ago or so. I played WW maaaany years ago and forgot most about AC, or so it seems.
> 
> I have read about the reset trick to get villagers to move into better positions when they move in today and just tried it when my new villager reserved his spot today (I don't have a full town yet, obviously). Sadly, I hadn't heard about it before and I have several villagers in pretty poor places now. So I searched this forum and found some information about "voiding villagers" and TTing to "cycle villagers out". I'm not sure what exactly this "voiding" and "cycling" is, but would it be helpful to me? Could someone explain it? Te search function didn't really help since they seem to be very common phrases here.
> 
> When it comes to TTing to get villagers out somehow, is that possible without advancing everything else in the game? I would really like to enjoy the experience of my town growing slowly (despite being rather frustrated about not having various things like the gardening center and the dream suit yet. I'm impatient, urrrgh) and don't want to ruin that for me.
> 
> I'd be grateful for a bit of help. I'm sorry if my English is bad, it's not my native language. I play the English version of the game though because I want to learn English better, so I hopefully should be able to understand things .



*"Voiding"* basically means your villagers leaving your town and being thrown into almost a pool of other villagers which have left your town and have yet to move to a new one (i.e. a friend's town/someone who visited your town/streetpass). When a villager has left your town, for example, say Rasher leaves your town, you need to have 16 other villagers leave your town before you can ever have the chance of getting Rasher back. It's unlikely you'd get that exact same Rasher back but it means you could get Rasher #2 from the campsite, for example. This is known as *"cycling"*. 

Unfortunately, TTing to get villagers out will mean having to advance in the game. You _can_ TT backwards and no matter how many days you TT back it will only ever count as one day. I'm not totally sure on how TTing backwards works, like whether you could get rid of a villager from TTing backwards one day at a time but I'd say it'd definitely be a lot easier TTing forwards. 

I hope this helps in some way!


----------



## Bon

Does anyone know _when_ the afternoon tea set will be re-released? And if it will be available in EU? I really want it but considering it sells for 1mil+ now I can't afford it OTL


----------



## Sumemr

Bon said:


> Does anyone know _when_ the afternoon tea set will be re-released? And if it will be available in EU? I really want it but considering it sells for 1mil+ now I can't afford it OTL



I am not sure what regions this applies to, but this is a pic of the dates of some upcoming spotpass items.
I got it from the actual Nintendo website here. You just click the first box about the Animal Crossing items on the page.


----------



## Bon

Sumemr said:


> I am not sure what regions this applies to, but this is a pic of the dates of some upcoming spotpass items.
> I got it from the actual Nintendo website here. You just click the first box about the Animal Crossing items on the page.



Thanks! Seems it's NA only. Oh well, I'd better pay up...


----------



## Lotus

Thank you for making my thread sticky, how often does Gracie appear in my town? & how do I deal with her? (It will take time to order clothes and I don't even know if she will ask for what I've ordered?)


----------



## Ras

She will appear randomly four times--more if you fail one of her checks (you get more than one chance to pass when she's there).  You have to pass four checks for her to open a store.  You won't know the theme until she shows up, and then you need to either order clothes or come here and ask for someone to help you with clothes.  I like to try to check for her before 5pm so I can order clothes and have them delivered that day.  Unfortunately, I've been stuck with TIY for THREE MONTHS.  I've never failed a check, but she takes her sweet time.  I'm waiting for her fourth and (hopefully) final visit to my town square.

And, of course, if you have clothes that fit her theme, you're good without ordering anything!  Just covering all the bases.


----------



## Ziga

Just wondering, is there any difference between villagers that moved to your town from another town and villagers that moved to your town the "normal" way? Thanks. :/


----------



## Superpenguin

Ziga said:


> Just wondering, is there any difference between villagers that moved to your town from another town and villagers that moved to your town the "normal" way? Thanks. :/



Villagers that move from another town will occasionally talk about their past town, may be wearing a design from that town, carry letters from that town, or have a different catchphrase/greeting. Their house interior may also be slightly changed around.


----------



## Ras

But, if they say something offensive that you don't like, just talk to Isabelle about them and she'll reset them to their starting phrases.


----------



## Ziga

Could somebody explain to me what's the max number of villagers in your town? I'm a bit confused because i know max number is 9 but i read that you can have 10 if the last one moved in from another town? Can the 10th villager come from the campside too?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Ziga said:


> Could somebody explain to me what's the max number of villagers in your town? I'm a bit confused because i know max number is 9 but i read that you can have 10 if the last one moved in from another town? Can the 10th villager come from the campside too?



10th Villager can be from the campsite, asked move in or a random wi-fi move in c:


----------



## Ziga

lynn105 said:


> 10th Villager can be from the campsite, asked move in or a random wi-fi move in c:



Alright, tyvm!


----------



## MistahBlaze

I was wondering, since me and my brother will be getting AC:NL on christmas, when i start my town will the event be there... Or will it be winter? Im worried it might glitch or sometig.


----------



## Sheba

> "Voiding" basically means your villagers leaving your town and being thrown into almost a pool of other villagers which have left your town and have yet to move to a new one (i.e. a friend's town/someone who visited your town/streetpass). When a villager has left your town, for example, say Rasher leaves your town, you need to have 16 other villagers leave your town before you can ever have the chance of getting Rasher back. It's unlikely you'd get that exact same Rasher back but it means you could get Rasher #2 from the campsite, for example. This is known as "cycling".
> 
> Unfortunately, TTing to get villagers out will mean having to advance in the game. You can TT backwards and no matter how many days you TT back it will only ever count as one day. I'm not totally sure on how TTing backwards works, like whether you could get rid of a villager from TTing backwards one day at a time but I'd say it'd definitely be a lot easier TTing forwards.
> 
> I hope this helps in some way!


Alrighty, thanks so much, that already helps me quite a bit. More questions, though, since I'm still confused (sorry for being dumb): Since my Wi-Fi is so shaky that I can't really use the online features much, my voided villagers just won't go anywhere else and will stay in that pool, then. Will that hurt my chances of getting them back after 16 others have left or is that unimportant?

I also have new questions about other things:
- Is it worth to build the reset center? I don't really feel like dealing with Resetti, haha. xD Is there any advantage to the thing?
- Is it worth to build the police station? I got that PWP suggested yesterday, but neither station will fit into my planned town theme well (I wish they had the four theme options like the town hall and train station have...). I faintly remember getting lots of stuff from WW's Lost and Found, so I would love to know if it's like that in NL as well and therefore really important to have the police station.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

After 16 villagers have moved out, your game should have "forgotten" that they were ever there. So I suppose they have just as great a chance at showing up at your campsite (if you have it) or be the random move in when you are at 8 villagers. But since there are so ridiculously many villagers in this game, the chances are small that you'll get exactly the one you want. You would have a better chance if you found someone who has the villager you want, and is willing to let you have them.

I think the only thing you get from the reset centre is Resetti's picture? I have the reset centre, but I haven't gotten anything yet. But I will say that it's fun when you see that it's open and you jump down there and talk to Resetti for a bit.

It's pretty rare to get anything good from the police station, but if you're at all interested in getting the sloppy and cardbord furniture, you should get it. The lost and found also picks up any items that has been crushed by houses and tents on your plaza. Copper/Booker are also useful, as they'll tell you what special characters that currently are in your town.



MistahBlaze said:


> I was wondering, since me and my brother will be getting AC:NL on christmas, when i start my town will the event be there... Or will it be winter? Im worried it might glitch or sometig.



Your game will be like everyone else's, assuming that you set the date to the actual date. I can't remember when Christmas stuff happens, but it'll happen when it's supposed to happen


----------



## Sheba

Thanks for the help! And yeah, if I could get my Wi-Fi to work for more than two seconds, I totally would try to buy them from someone. x_X But since I only have the old Wi-Fi connector and a mobile webstick, things are difficult on that end. DSL is not available where I live. 

Haha, okay, I'll not build the reset center for now then. And hm, I'm not interested at all in those furniture series, but at the same time, another facility would be nice. But. I'm always too scared to place these things anywhere when they can't be demolished, haha.

Since you said something about items being crushed, I thought of another question (so many questions): I'm trying to get the perfect town rating as quickly as possible, so I'm planting stuff anywhere and building PWPs every day. However, I have also heard that throwing stuff that's not fruits, seashells and the like is bad. The question is: Does that count as soon as I drop the stuff or does the game check for these things only at the 6am rollover? I tend to drop items on the ground before going to the island for beetle-hunting (so that I can go to Re-tail directly after I come back with full pockets) or before doing the wetsuit-trick for PWPs, so knowing that would be important. I don't want to ruin the 15-day-thing just because I drop something, after all.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

The game does register if you have too much stuff on the ground (other than the things that don't count as garbage), but you won't get penalised for it unless they're there at 6am. So if Isabelle says that there's too much junk laying around when asked about citizen satisfaction, you can just sort that out before closing the game for the day and everything will be fine


----------



## Sheba

Great, thank you so much!  This helps me tons and will save me a lot of trips. 

...And I already thought of another question. ^^; So sorry that I only manage to think of them one by one.
I know I can't plant trees directly next to water or next to each other. But is it possible to plant them directly next to the fence that separates the train tracks from the town (so essentially the first tile row you can do something with) or directly next to the walls?
And what about the bushes? I managed to nab eight from the island today. I heard they can even grow next to trees, so if the trees can't be planted directly below the train tracks (something I pretty much assume), can the bushes do that? I just really want to cover the train tracks as much as possible since I want to do a Zen town and trains don't fit well in there in my opinion. XD;


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Don't worry about asking too many questions - that's what this thread is for  
Neither trees nor bushes can grow next to structures (fences, buildings, PWPs). Bushes can be planted next to trees and other bushes, but like you already know, trees can't grow directly next to other trees.
Though you can plant both trees and bushes by the stone tiles by the official buildings (re-tail, town plaza, town hall, train station).


----------



## Sheba

Aw shucks, okay. I'll have to plant stuff one tile away then. 
I have read somewhere that you can only grow so many bushes and trees close (next?) to each other or something about not bng able to use them to fully fence an area in. Is that true? I don't really understand what happened to the last trees I planted, either - I got nine cherries and planted them like that
oxoxox
xxxxxx
xoxoxo
xxxxxx
oxoxox

o=cherry
x=empty space

For some reason, two of the trees in the middle row - the middle and the right one - didn't grow but instead died while every other tree grew normally. I'm so confused by all this tree stuff, haha.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Yeah, there can only be a chain of 12 bushes/trees - and bamboo, I presume. 
About your cherry trees... According to what I've read, if you plant a bunch of trees near each other all at once, it might cause some of the trees to not grow, particularly the middle ones. I guess the logic is that they would be growing in the other trees' shadow and aren't getting any sunlight. So it might be a good idea to stagger the tree planting over a few days, one row at a time. This is just my reasoning. I haven't actually had this happen to me, so if anyone else knows more, please jump in


----------



## Sheba

Alright, chain of 12 it is then. Hmm. If it's better to stagger tree planting of trees close to each other, is something like that recommended as well if it's a tree and a bush being planted directly next to each other? As in, can I plant them at the same time or do I have to plant the bush (or tree) first?
Also, I assume that the chain of 12 also works diagonally, like hybrid breeding with flowers, right? As in, if it's like that:

tbtbt
xxxxxb

That bush in the row below the long tree-bush-line continues the chain because it touches diagonally. 

Thanks so much for all your help! I'm planting trees right now, haha.


----------



## Ras

I find when I plant bushes, sometimes the game puts them where I didn't intend them to go, and I then have wasted a bush.  I like to surround the spot I want to plant the bush in with flowers, and that way it has to go in that spot. It's tedious, but it's better than wasting a bush, since you can get a limited number per day (unless you have tons of medals and they are on your island).

Just a tip that may or may not be helpful.


----------



## Bon

You also have "dead spots" around you town where stuff just simply won't grow. :c


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sheba said:


> Alright, chain of 12 it is then. Hmm. If it's better to stagger tree planting of trees close to each other, is something like that recommended as well if it's a tree and a bush being planted directly next to each other? As in, can I plant them at the same time or do I have to plant the bush (or tree) first?
> Also, I assume that the chain of 12 also works diagonally, like hybrid breeding with flowers, right? As in, if it's like that:
> 
> tbtbt
> xxxxxb
> 
> That bush in the row below the long tree-bush-line continues the chain because it touches diagonally.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help! I'm planting trees right now, haha.



Well, I personally prefer to do one plant type a day, if I'm going to make a fence of trees and bushes (btbtbt and so on), but only because I want to give my plants the best possible conditions. I don't know if it's even needed to be so careful, but I don't want to waste my time and bushes.


----------



## MistahBlaze

Heya, i asked earlier but got no answer, since my post was so puny, if i get the game on christmas, should i time travel later so that it wont be christmas when i make my town?

Also, is there any way at all to regrow grass?


----------



## Ras

Sour of Abnaxus actually did answer on the previous page.



> Your game will be like everyone else's, assuming that you set the date to the actual date. I can't remember when Christmas stuff happens, but it'll happen when it's supposed to happen



I'd still think you might be limited since there are so many things you have to do when you first start.  But, I have no idea.

You can regrow grass by either leaving the game alone for a long time or time traveling a month ahead.  Be aware that you very well might lose a villager if you do.  The first time I did it, I hadn't talked to my villagers that day, and I lost one.  The next time, I waited until someone pinged me that they were moving, I told them no, and then I saved and time traveled.  Didn't lose anyone, got my grass back.  But, it's a risk.  And, shortly thereafter, I was back to a lot of grass erosion both times.  And that's without running, like I had been when I first started the game.


----------



## Sheba

Thank you, everyone. This helps me lots! I think I'll wait until I'm able to use the dream suite to look in other towns (if my Wi-Fi permits it) if I like the bushes next to trees or next to flowers more before I waste the ones I have. I wish it would be easier to get them. 

About the dead spots: Are they visible somehow? Since the place where two of the trees I had planted and then never grew had dirt, not grass, since I started the town.


----------



## JellyBeans

Hi guys. Question time.

So, my birthday is on Thursday. And so is the harvest festival. Will villagers still celebrate my birthday? I mean, the event is on 6-10. I'll be on at like 7am, 4pm and 9pm. I'm pretty sure they will, but I just want to check :3

And Sheba, dead spots aren't visible unfortunately. It would be so useful if they were though!


----------



## Sheba

Ah, bummer!  How many of them are in each town, though? Or does it vary (both in size and amount)? It's kinda hard to plan a town layout when such stuff lurks, haha.


----------



## Byngo

Sheba said:


> Ah, bummer!  How many of them are in each town, though? Or does it vary (both in size and amount)? It's kinda hard to plan a town layout when such stuff lurks, haha.



I don't think anyone has ever counted how many dead spots are in towns, or at least not to my knowledge.

But yeah, those dead spots are annoying especially with bushes. :x


----------



## Sheba

Hah, okay. Guess I'll just have to hope to get lucky then and not plant my most valueable stuff on one by accident. =/ It will be quite some time since I can buy non-island bushes anyway, so maybe I'll discover where mine are until then. Thanks!


----------



## JellyBeans

Good luck with your town planning. I wish I had some bushes. x.x To the island!


----------



## Sheba

I have another question, haha. Is it possible to rotate PWPs? I've kicked Isabelle around a lot now, but she doesn't seem to allow it. Yet I've seen a screenshot of the Cafe against a stone wall, so it has to be possible since the only stone wall is either at the left or right side of the game. Or is it possible to rotate the camera and I haven't figured that out yet?
I'd love to build the fence with the entrance to the left instead of down, soooo...


----------



## J087

Sheba said:


> I have another question, haha. Is it possible to rotate PWPs? I've kicked Isabelle around a lot now, but she doesn't seem to allow it. Yet I've seen a screenshot of the Cafe against a stone wall, so it has to be possible since the only stone wall is either at the left or right side of the game. Or is it possible to rotate the camera and I haven't figured that out yet?
> I'd love to build the fence with the entrance to the left instead of down, soooo...



It's a most-asked question concerning projects, but the sad answer is no you can't rotate projects.


----------



## MistahBlaze

Hey guys, Ive asked 2 times already and have been missed/ignored, can someone please answer me? 

Im going to be new leaf on christmas, so should i put the date ahead so i dont have chrismas while i started the game?

Also, is there a way to grow grass back? Please answer me guys!


----------



## Oppy

I have a villager named Curly who is always on Mainstreet, but he doesn't have a home in the village? He talks to me and everything but he never leaves main street until 8pm and i'm not sure what time he comes back. what do i do?


----------



## Sheba

Oh, I have another question:
You guys taught me about the cycling thing, but can I bypass it with trades (in case I ever get my Wi-Fi to work)? One of my starters is a dreamie of mine, but his house is in the darndest place - as in, exactly where I want the house of my secondary character to be - so he has to go to clear the space, but I want him back. Can I trade for him before I have cycled through 16 villagers or would he refuse to live in my town then?

Also, another question, to clarify: I've read somewhere in a side sentence that villagers can't suggest bridge PWPs if there are three bridges already. Is that true?


----------



## Oppy

MistahBlaze said:


> Hey guys, Ive asked 2 times already and have been missed/ignored, can someone please answer me?
> 
> Im going to be new leaf on christmas, so should i put the date ahead so i dont have chrismas while i started the game?
> 
> Also, is there a way to grow grass back? Please answer me guys!




i'm not sure about the first one, but you can grow grass back by placing flowers in the area and not walking in that patch :3


----------



## joku_muko

How long does it take a villager to move in? Their plot is usually there the next day in my experience.

Day 1 found someone in my campsite I wanted.
Day 2 villager in boxes moving (had no idea) no plot
Day 3 villager in boxes moved, no new plot

Did the villager moving out make the other villager not move in?


----------



## Byngo

joku_muko said:


> How long does it take a villager to move in? Their plot is usually there the next day in my experience.
> 
> Day 1 found someone in my campsite I wanted.
> Day 2 villager in boxes moving (had no idea) no plot
> Day 3 villager in boxes moved, no new plot
> 
> Did the villager moving out make the other villager not move in?



Did you ask the camper to move in?


----------



## Ras

I started a new village the other day and have already had a sixth villager move in (I think the plot was there the second day).  How quickly do the rest move in?  Do I only get two more automatic move-ins, or is it three?


----------



## Oppy

Guys he doesn't have a house in my town what do I do ._.
Also sorry about the quality
^^;


----------



## JellyBeans

Is he a previous villager? They show up on main street after a while.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MistahBlaze said:


> Hey guys, Ive asked 2 times already and have been missed/ignored, can someone please answer me?
> 
> Im going to be new leaf on christmas, so should i put the date ahead so i dont have chrismas while i started the game?
> 
> Also, is there a way to grow grass back? Please answer me guys!



You've actually been answered twice (now three times, counting the first answer to this post that you got earlier).

Why wouldn't you want Christmas when you start playing?

You regrow grass by leaving it alone. Time will heal it


----------



## MistahBlaze

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> You've actually been answered twice (now three times, counting the first answer to this post that you got earlier).
> 
> Why wouldn't you want Christmas when you start playing?
> 
> You regrow grass by leaving it alone. Time will heal it



Ugh! Im such an idiot! Im sorry for ignoring YOU guys! Thanks so much for answering me guys!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MistahBlaze said:


> Ugh! Im such an idiot! Im sorry for ignoring YOU guys! Thanks so much for answering me guys!



No problem 
Are you satisfied with the answers? I admit I'm not totally clear on what you perceive the problem to be, regarding starting on Christmas.


----------



## MistahBlaze

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> No problem
> Are you satisfied with the answers? I admit I'm not totally clear on what you perceive the problem to be, regarding starting on Christmas.



I was thinking that if it was christmas, would there be disruptions? Like celebrating Christmas while starting the town?
Or if starting in Winter is a good idea at all, and start at Spring.
I know my brother is going to just keep the day legit


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

MistahBlaze said:


> I was thinking that if it was christmas, would there be disruptions? Like celebrating Christmas while starting the town?
> Or if starting in Winter is a good idea at all, and start at Spring.
> I know my brother is going to just keep the day legit



I can't say for sure, as I've never started the game on Christmas, but I can't imagine that Nintendo wouldn't have thought of that scenario when they coded the game. I bet there's a long tradition of people getting Animal Crossing as a present (well, for as long as the franchise has existed). You will of course have a bunch of stuff on your plate on your first day(s), so I could see how it might make sense to set the date to a few days before Christmas, so that you can properly become mayor before the festivities start. But I don't think you would be missing out from anything if you haven't gotten 100% approval.


----------



## Shian

So, I've planned out the inside of my house and what villagers I would like, but I'm not seeing any good guides that show off town layouts. And not like the map they give you, but what other people do with it. What do people do with their vast swaths of land besides cry whenever a new NPC moves in and ruins it? Can I stop that by digging holes or something? Nook told me I couldn't build somewhere, then when I move to a different spot, he lets an NPC move where I wanted and blocks my view >.<
Do people plant nothing but gardens and orchirds? Is there a strategy to it? Like having flower beds next to train tracks since you can't put buildings there etc.
*Short question: Are there any online guides or showcases for town decorating and layouts?*


----------



## Sheba

Shian, you get the Dream Suite at around 10 days in (one week after unlocking public work projects, which take a minimum of two days to unlock), you can use that to visit the towns of other players. They don't need to be online for that, it's kinda like a showcase. I jus got mine as well and it won't be finished until tomorrow, so I can't give a better explanation than what I read, but I expect big things from it because....I have the same problem as you. XD


----------



## mapleshine

How do I get a ping from a SPECIFIC villager to move?


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> How do I get a ping from a SPECIFIC villager to move?



I don't think there's any _proven_ ways.


----------



## mapleshine

Since TT-ing backwards any amount of time equals one day, does this mean it is risk free?


----------



## mapleshine

Another question: I'm getting close to a complete dreamie list, and I wanted to know how to not risk losing those dreamies I've accumulated. I unfortunately lost a dreamie of mine and I hope to never make that mistake again.


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> Since TT-ing backwards any amount of time equals one day, does this mean it is risk free?



It is for the most part. I've heard people say villagers can move out, but I've TT'd weeks backwards and everything was fine, like nothing even happened. 



mapleshine said:


> Another question: I'm getting close to a complete dreamie list, and I wanted to know how to not risk losing those dreamies I've accumulated. I unfortunately lost a dreamie of mine and I hope to never make that mistake again.



Err... Don't let them move out when they ping you? Oh, and talk to every villager a couple times a day to see if they mention someone's thinking of moving.


----------



## Snow

mapleshine said:


> Since TT-ing backwards any amount of time equals one day, does this mean it is risk free?



I would say it's very low risk. But it's still a new day, so just like going forward a day, if you've missed a moving villager they could pack up. Just be sure that you've checked with everyone every day and you should be fine!


----------



## Shian

Is there a way to prevent villagers from putting their house down in a spot you don't want them to? I'm trying to plan an orchard and I'm afraid some NPC will plop their house down in the middle of it before I am finished... or even after I've made it perfect.
Are there things I can do to discourage villagers from settling in certain spots like dig holes or plant bushes?

I've also never TTed before. If I turn on my game and someone has put their house in a bad spot, how do I roll for a new one? (step by step please, I'm kind of a dummy  )

Are there things I can do to encourage villagers to settle in a certain spot. (Keep X by X land open and fill the border with flowers?) Some villagers have lines up their houses! ... but one is off by one. Maybe there is a way to make the next one that moves in line up with the others? <3
Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Byngo

Shian said:


> Is there a way to prevent villagers from putting their house down in a spot you don't want them to? I'm trying to plan an orchard and I'm afraid some NPC will plop their house down in the middle of it before I am finished... or even after I've made it perfect.
> Are there things I can do to discourage villagers from settling in certain spots like dig holes or plant bushes?
> 
> I've also never TTed before. If I turn on my game and someone has put their house in a bad spot, how do I roll for a new one? (step by step please, I'm kind of a dummy  )
> 
> Are there things I can do to encourage villagers to settle in a certain spot. (Keep X by X land open and fill the border with flowers?) Some villagers have lines up their houses! ... but one is off by one. Maybe there is a way to make the next one that moves in line up with the others? <3
> Thank you for the replies.



This should answer all your questions. c:


----------



## mapleshine

1) The only way to prevent a villager from moving into an unwanted spot is to place some sort of PWP on that spot, since they can move on top of paths, flowers, trees, bushes, holes, and even furniture. (don't place furniture on the ground thinking you'll prevent someone from moving into that spot; they'll move over it and it will be put into the police station in the lost and found. If you don't have the police station, I believe the furniture disappears.) 

2) So there is this thing called the villager plot reset trick. What you do is, if you are expecting a new villager to move in, log into a NEW SAVE FILE. Loading onto your Mayor or any other character will not work, since the game saves when you  log into any of them. Anyway, once you are on the new save file character, roam around your town to see if there are any house plots. If there are not, no villager is expected to move yet. If there is a plot and you are satisfied with the placement, continue playing the game. Talk to Isabelle and Nook, and establish your house until you can finally save. Is you are NOT satisfied with the villagers house placement once you find the plot, turn off your DS and load again on a new save file. Since you are a new character and you are unable to save, the game does not save, allowing the house plot to appear in a different location. Once you are happy with location, play the game until you are able to save. 

3) Like I said, the only way to make a villager move into a spot where you don't want to is to place PWPs. You cant control the EXACT location a villager puts his house. When you said something about the aligned homes, those people have done the reset trick MANY times to get their villager homes aligned straight across. I have tried to get my villagers to line up perfectly, but it took way too long, and I never got it aligned. You need lots of patience if you want to align your villager homes.

Hope I helped! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Shian


----------



## Improv

So, are we not getting the Turkey Dinner DLC? Seems a little...odd...that Japan would get it and not us.


----------



## SodaDog

I saved while my battery was red, but not flashing red. Is my data still safe?


----------



## mapleshine

SodaDog said:


> I saved while my battery was red, but not flashing red. Is my data still safe?



I'm sure its safe. You saved it and that's all that matters.


----------



## Byngo

SodaDog said:


> I saved while my battery was red, but not flashing red. Is my data still safe?



Yes, it's safe. The red power button just means low battery life. o;


----------



## SodaDog

Oh, i also saved when i left the HHA showcase.
Is it still safe?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

SodaDog said:


> Oh, i also saved when i left the HHA showcase.
> Is it still safe?



Should be. As long as it's done saving if/when it has run completely out of power.


----------



## Sheba

I'm back again with more questions:

I was wondering how trading is usually done. I mean, I don't see how it works - I've seen people sell the super-popular villagers for 10+mil bells. How exactly does one transfer that much money? Even when you load all your pockets full with 99k pouches, you don't even reach two million bells. Do you have to litter the town with all the money then?
Also when two or more items are traded - how is it done, normally? Do both people drop their items at the same time? Bury them? Put them into Re-Tail? I'm scared that if I ever trade something, I'd do something wrong and make people angry because I don't know any better. X_X

And I'd like to know if there is any faster way to change your hairstyle and color than through Shampoodle because it needs sooo long until it finally opens. I know there are wigs, but I'd prefer to change my hair and wear the hat I like on top of that.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sheba said:


> And I'd like to know if there is any faster way to change your hairstyle and color than through Shampoodle because it needs sooo long until it finally opens. I know there are wigs, but I'd prefer to change my hair and wear the hat I like on top of that.



I can only answer this question.
You do need to go to Shampoodle to actually change your hair. But you could visit a town of someone who has already unlocked Shampoodle


----------



## Byngo

Sheba said:


> I'm back again with more questions:
> 
> I was wondering how trading is usually done. I mean, I don't see how it works - I've seen people sell the super-popular villagers for 10+mil bells. How exactly does one transfer that much money? Even when you load all your pockets full with 99k pouches, you don't even reach two million bells. Do you have to litter the town with all the money then?



I've heard people will put items like flowers into re-tail and price them for 999,999k or something like that and the person giving money buys those items. I've never tried it myself, so I can't say if it works good.


----------



## Sheba

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I can only answer this question.
> You do need to go to Shampoodle to actually change your hair. But you could visit a town of someone who has already unlocked Shampoodle


Thanks.  Seems like I have to ask around then and hope that Wi-Fi won't fail me.

EDIT: Thanks, Lunatic. That actually makes sense and sounds reasonably easy.


----------



## mapleshine

Sheba said:


> I'm back again with more questions:
> 
> I was wondering how trading is usually done. I mean, I don't see how it works - I've seen people sell the super-popular villagers for 10+mil bells. How exactly does one transfer that much money? Even when you load all your pockets full with 99k pouches, you don't even reach two million bells. Do you have to litter the town with all the money then?
> Also when two or more items are traded - how is it done, normally? Do both people drop their items at the same time? Bury them? Put them into Re-Tail? I'm scared that if I ever trade something, I'd do something wrong and make people angry because I don't know any better. X_X



I can answer these two!
Anyway, I've had to drop lots of bells one time and the only way to do drop the money is to either set x amount of items to 999999 bells at Retail that equal the total amount. The other way is to just simply keep track of the amount of bells you set down. Its not very efficient, but its the best way. 
And when you trade items, just drop them; the person your trading with WILL set them down. If your afraid of people scamming you, check their Wi-Fi rating.


----------



## Sheba

mapleshine said:


> I can answer these two!
> Anyway, I've had to drop lots of bells one time and the only way to do drop the money is to either set x amount of items to 999999 bells at Retail that equal the total amount. The other way is to just simply keep track of the amount of bells you set down. Its not very efficient, but its the best way.
> And when you trade items, just drop them; the person your trading with WILL set them down. If your afraid of people scamming you, check their Wi-Fi rating.


Ooh, things make more sense now! One more question, which is probably a dumb one: When you go to someone else's town to get a villager from them, you obviously can only take so much money with you. Does the ATM in other people's towns work for you as well or how do you get all the money you need over there then? Like, if you have to pay 5 million bells for the villager, you would have to make three trips to the town.


----------



## Byngo

Sheba said:


> Ooh, things make more sense now! One more question, which is probably a dumb one: When you go to someone else's town to get a villager from them, you obviously can only take so much money with you. Does the ATM in other people's towns work for you as well or how do you get all the money you need over there then? Like, if you have to pay 5 million bells for the villager, you would have to make three trips to the town.



You can use the ATM in other towns.


----------



## Sheba

Ah great, thanks so much! I see how things can pretty easily be worked out then!


----------



## Snow

Swurve said:


> So, are we not getting the Turkey Dinner DLC? Seems a little...odd...that Japan would get it and not us.



Looks like we're not unless we're actually going to get it tomorrow on Thanksgiving Day. I agree....it seems really weird.


----------



## Bluelady

Does anyone know what Island merchandise and clothing (i.e. Gracie, Able Sisters, etc.) are popular for both boys and girls? I plan on being part of the Secret Santa Project on Club Tortimer; and I don't know what items to stock up on other than hybrids and money.


----------



## Sheba

Wow, I am back with a super-fail question.
Baabara is now my favourite villager for giving me a piece of bamboo sprout. I figured I could grow bamboo early now instead of waiting two more months for the Emporium. However, I am...too dumb. Of course my first idea was to bury the thing like I bury every piece of fruit, but it doesn't work. I can only eat it or drop it on the ground. So...how do I grow bamboo out of it? Please tell me that it's possible and that I didn't just get a piece of useless food.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sheba said:


> Wow, I am back with a super-fail question.
> Baabara is now my favourite villager for giving me a piece of bamboo sprout. I figured I could grow bamboo early now instead of waiting two more months for the Emporium. However, I am...too dumb. Of course my first idea was to bury the thing like I bury every piece of fruit, but it doesn't work. I can only eat it or drop it on the ground. So...how do I grow bamboo out of it? Please tell me that it's possible and that I didn't just get a piece of useless food.



IIRC, you have to dig a hole where you want to plant it. You definitely can plant bamboo shoots 
Remember that bamboo can't touch any structures, or it won't be able to grow.


----------



## Sheba

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> IIRC, you have to dig a hole where you want to plant it. You definitely can plant bamboo shoots
> Remember that bamboo can't touch any structures, or it won't be able to grow.


I surrounded myself with nine holes and couldn't bury it.  I had cherries in my pockets as well and tried with those and that was no problem at all and worked fine with the same holes around me. I am so utterly confused.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sheba said:


> I surrounded myself with nine holes and couldn't bury it.  I had cherries in my pockets as well and tried with those and that was no problem at all and worked fine with the same holes around me. I am so utterly confused.



That's so weird. Did you have your shovel in your hand?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Does anyone know if you can find Scorpions in the last half of September? I swear I heard ages ago this was the case and never found any in my old town after, but everything tells me they're still around ~ and after 4 hours of searching I don't believe them.


----------



## Sheba

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> That's so weird. Did you have your shovel in your hand?



Yeah, I did, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to bury the cherry just fine, after all. I dug the holes around me (after trying with just a hole in front of me didn't work) and selected the bamboo. I got the "put on ground", "eat" and "quit" options. When I decided to use "put on ground", it gave me the message that there's no space around where I could do that (which is true since there are the holes). I get absolutely no option to bury it. Now the cherries, that's a different matter. I basically wasted cherries by testing out all the holes around me and I had no problems burying them in all of the holes. :| This is weird. Now I just carry my bamboo around. Awesome, huh?

EDIT: And I have another question! OTL 
I'm building a Zen town and I've picked a path that has cherry blossom petals on it. Because of that I want to line my paths with trees which then get pink in spring. However, I have visited a dream address today where all trees were pink, except for the only fruit trees in town and those were persimmon trees. 

My question is: Are the fruit trees staying green? They're brown in autumn, after all! Or was that only because these green trees I saw were persimmon ones (so basically not one of the trees having one of the five native fruit possibilities on them)?

If only the non-fruit trees turn pink, I have to hoard them, starting now, by buying from Leif, so it would be great to know.


----------



## Improv

Sheba said:


> My question is: Are the fruit trees staying green? They're brown in autumn, after all! Or was that only because these green trees I saw were persimmon ones (so basically not one of the trees having one of the five native fruit possibilities on them)?
> 
> If only the non-fruit trees turn pink, I have to hoard them, starting now, by buying from Leif, so it would be great to know.



Only non-fruit trees turn pink during the Cherry Blossom time.


----------



## mapleshine

Can anyone FULLY explain the 16 villager cycle?


----------



## Sheba

Swurve said:


> Only non-fruit trees turn pink during the Cherry Blossom time.



Thanks!  Guess I better start collecting saplings, then. Though I wonder...what about perfect fruit trees which don't bear fruits anymore? Do they count as fruit trees or normal trees? If they count as normal trees, I could easily get enough trees like that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jinglefruit said:


> Does anyone know if you can find Scorpions in the last half of September? I swear I heard ages ago this was the case and never found any in my old town after, but everything tells me they're still around ~ and after 4 hours of searching I don't believe them.



Bumping this cause I'm searching again, and not wanting to TT backwards.

EDIT: Okay, got my answer as I was chasing down an emperor butterfly. The hunt goes on!


----------



## Ziga

I'm wondering if a villager that moved into your town from another will appear again in your town if they move out and u cycle 16 villagers? Or are those completly gone, once they leave the town? Sorry for #badenglish lol


----------



## Improv

So, can I get the Letter Enthusiast (or whatever it is for sending 50 letters) badge by sending all 50 in one day? I hope so because I just bought 13 packs of stationary.


----------



## AddyShmaddy

what is the minimum amount of villagers you can have in your town?


----------



## Shian

So, dumb question for the harvest. If I drop a fruit in my town and switch characters does the item stay there?


----------



## Jennifer

Shian said:


> So, dumb question for the harvest. If I drop a fruit in my town and switch characters does the item stay there?



Yes it does


----------



## mapleshine

If someone announces theyre moving, is it safe to TT five days to their moving date? Will anyone want to move in that time period?


----------



## Xanarcah

mapleshine said:


> If someone announces theyre moving, is it safe to TT five days to their moving date? Will anyone want to move in that time period?



Only the villager that announced their intent to move will move.  Everyone else is safe.


----------



## mariop476

yes, it's safe, and no, no one will move in in that time period.


----------



## Xanarcah

AddyShmaddy said:


> what is the minimum amount of villagers you can have in your town?



Five, when you are just starting out with a new town. 

The game will then make 4 more move in, for a total of 9, and then one villager will ask to move out. From that point onwards,  8 is the minimum number you can have.


----------



## Wholockian

mapleshine said:


> Can anyone FULLY explain the 16 villager cycle?


When a villager moves out, it is still stored in the games memory and will occasionally pop up in Main Street. When here, they will NOT move into your town, When 16 more villagers move out, this villager is no longer stored in your game, and is free to adopt again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My question: what fairytale pwps are there?


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ok, is it normal I`m having such a hard time catching a tuna? I seriously can`t find one, I`ve been gunning for one since the start of the month. Are they more common at the island? Its driving me nuts.....


----------



## Wholockian

ThomasNLD said:


> Ok, is it normal I`m having such a hard time catching a tuna? I seriously can`t find one, I`ve been gunning for one since the start of the month. Are they more common at the island? Its driving me nuts.....


It's only just came into season, this is probably why you're having trouble


----------



## mapleshine

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> My question: what fairytale pwps are there?




http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects

Fairy-tale station
Fairy-tale bench
Fairy-tale bridge
Fairy-tale clock
Fairy-tale streetlight


----------



## Shian

More dumb questions XD
-When villagers move in and out, are the houses permanent? Or does the whole house go and the new villager can be in a random location on the map? If it's the latter, won't thins mean that I have to make a new character every morning to make sure some NPC hasn't decimated my flower garden or orchid?

-When can I use QR codes and patterns to make paths in my city? I just got my gardening canter today, so it's time for some major city planning!


----------



## effluo

Shian said:


> More dumb questions XD
> -When villagers move in and out, are the houses permanent? Or does the whole house go and the new villager can be in a random location on the map? If it's the latter, won't thins mean that I have to make a new character every morning to make sure some NPC hasn't decimated my flower garden or orchid?
> 
> -When can I use QR codes and patterns to make paths in my city? I just got my gardening canter today, so it's time for some major city planning!



Houses are not permanent. New villagers can build houses anywhere they like. Only rocks and PWP's will stop them. So if you have specific plans for your town you will either need to create a new character and check or place PWP's as place holders to stop them.

You get access to the qr machine after I think a week. You have to talk to able sister at the sewing machine everyday to unlock it. ^^


----------



## Shian

I have 8 villagers. I did get a 9th one when I was testing out a new character this morning. I reset the game and the new villager house rope off poofed because I hadn't saved and I hated where the house was put.

Does this mean that for normal gameplay, typical players have to devote 30 mins on start up to making and deleting a new character just to make sure some random snot hasn't moved in in a bad place? 
^_^; Or do people just fix the parts of village destroyed when villagers move? Isabelle tells you when you start up when a new villager sets up a house, but not the ropes...
I'm sorry, I guess I'm just not understanding this mechanic very well... 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## effluo

If you have only 8 villagers you have the potential to have a random move in. I know lots of people who have specific town plans will creates new character if they have a potential move in number.
The 10th villager can only come from the campsite, street pass or wi-fi. So once you have 9 you can relax as long as you don't have street pass on and you don't visit or have someone visit your town. 

It just depends how important villager placement is to you. ^^ 
When I had a few random move ins I either worked to have them move or worked around the villager if I loved them.


----------



## Shian

Oh, good. Thank you for that clear up 
Well, villager placement wasn't important to me until they all stayed in the same general spots! Now I really do have to care about that 9th guy because the one that roped off was way far away from everything and he had parked himself right where my flower garden was going to go ._. Bushes in particular seem to be a bit difficult to get a hold of and I'd hate to lose those.


----------



## Misaka

A quick question!
Today I bought a 3DS XL system. As I don't have any downloaded/digital games (they're all physical copies), I'm wondering if it's necessary at all to do a system transfer for anything to do with New Leaf from my original 3DS which I've always played the game on. It's a silly question, but I just want to make sure I don't lose the save data and progress I've made in my town if I were to just pop the cartridge in and start playing without doing this system transfer. I hope someone knows! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Improv

Quick question, if I convince Filbert to move in from the campsite, how many days later does his plot show up? I want to reset him into a good spot.


----------



## Snow

Misaka said:


> A quick question!
> Today I bought a 3DS XL system. As I don't have any downloaded/digital games (they're all physical copies), I'm wondering if it's necessary at all to do a system transfer for anything to do with New Leaf from my original 3DS which I've always played the game on. It's a silly question, but I just want to make sure I don't lose the save data and progress I've made in my town if I were to just pop the cartridge in and start playing without doing this system transfer. I hope someone knows! Thanks in advance!



No, cartridges can be played on any other 3DS right away, you're good to go!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swurve said:


> Quick question, if I convince Filbert to move in from the campsite, how many days later does his plot show up? I want to reset him into a good spot.



I don't think it's set in stone, but for me it's always been 2 days (day 0, meet camper and invite; day 1, no camper; day 2 plot appears)


----------



## Sheba

The last time my question got lost in the huge amount of new ones, so I'm asking again:

I need one of my dreamies to move out because their house is in an inacceptable spot. If I give him to someone and ask them to hold him, can I take him back right afterwards/after the next spot gets free or do I have to wait through the 16-villager-cycle? I'm unsure if the cycle is only for system-generated villagers and since I don't TT, I doubt I'll find anyone willing to hold my dreamie for an eternity, lol.


----------



## Snow

Sheba said:


> The last time my question got lost in the huge amount of new ones, so I'm asking again:
> 
> I need one of my dreamies to move out because their house is in an inacceptable spot. If I give him to someone and ask them to hold him, can I take him back right afterwards/after the next spot gets free or do I have to wait through the 16-villager-cycle? I'm unsure if the cycle is only for system-generated villagers and since I don't TT, I doubt I'll find anyone willing to hold my dreamie for an eternity, lol.



Yes, you'll have to wait for the 16-villager cycles, unfortunately. That applies to all villagers.


----------



## Sheba

Ack, how horrible. ;_; Letting Kabuki go will be hard then! Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Shian

Okay, I'm having a hard time finding my tree furniture today...
Does furniture drop from non-fruiting fruit trees? I haven't been paying attention, so I can't remember if it does or not. Maybe it would be easier to just keep two regular trees and plant the rest as fruit.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Shian said:


> Okay, I'm having a hard time finding my tree furniture today...
> Does furniture drop from non-fruiting fruit trees? I haven't been paying attention, so I can't remember if it does or not. Maybe it would be easier to just keep two regular trees and plant the rest as fruit.



No, I don't think so, fruit trees don't drop furniture, doesn't matter if they're bearing fruits or not. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Sheba

Ack, another question of mine that got never answered here because there was such a huge amount in a short time:
While someone told me that fruit trees don't turn pink in spring, I had asked if that was true for perfect fruit trees as well. While it hasn't happened in my town yet, I've heard that they stop giving fruit after some time and are then pretty much normal trees. Because of that, I would be interested in hearing how the game treats them in spring. Getting new trees able to turn pink this way would be way faster (and more profitable) than buying saplings, after all.


----------



## Snow

Sheba said:


> Ack, another question of mine that got never answered here because there was such a huge amount in a short time:
> While someone told me that fruit trees don't turn pink in spring, I had asked if that was true for perfect fruit trees as well. While it hasn't happened in my town yet, I've heard that they stop giving fruit after some time and are then pretty much normal trees. Because of that, I would be interested in hearing how the game treats them in spring. Getting new trees able to turn pink this way would be way faster (and more profitable) than buying saplings, after all.



No, perfect fruit trees give perfect fruit until they die. They never become non-perfect fruit trees. At some point when you harvest the leaves will drop off and you will get two perfect + 1 rotten fruit. And a dead tree.


----------



## Sheba

Snow said:


> No, perfect fruit trees give perfect fruit until they die. They never become non-perfect fruit trees. At some point when you harvest the leaves will drop off and you will get two perfect + 1 rotten fruit. And a dead tree.



Oh. I had no idea that they would actually die, I just thought they would stop giving fruit. Eeeh. Thanks for telling me that! Guess I'll have to save up on saplings then. Damnit, that will take a LONG time to do.


----------



## Byngo

Snow said:


> No, perfect fruit trees give perfect fruit until they die. They never become non-perfect fruit trees. At some point when you harvest the leaves will drop off and you will get two perfect + 1 rotten fruit. And a dead tree.



To add too this, I believe perfect fruit can be harvested 3 times then the tree dies. I'm not 100% on this, but that's what I've seen.


----------



## Sheba

Lunatic said:


> To add too this, I believe perfect fruit can be harvested 3 times then the tree dies. I'm not 100% on this, but that's what I've seen.



Only three times? Geez, this is hardly worth it if you can't sell them in other towns, considering that I make 1,2 mil each night through bug catching on the island. x_x Thank you for the information. Guess I won't bother with them much anymore then.


----------



## Snow

My perfect trees last anywhere from 2-6 harvests, but I think the average is definitely 3. I'm not sure they're really worth it for making money if you can't sell elsewhere. But they are (usually) prettier, so you can grow them for looks and just never harvest them.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sheba said:


> Oh. I had no idea that they would actually die, I just thought they would stop giving fruit. Eeeh. Thanks for telling me that! Guess I'll have to save up on saplings then. Damnit, that will take a LONG time to do.



Once you have the golden shovel, which you probably will by April, you can bury 1000 bell bags, which will then turn into a non-fruit tree. There's a tiny chance that they will become bell trees - the chance gets bigger the more money you bury. I know that's not your objective, but I thought I'd mention it 
It's more expensive than saplings, but you won't need any extra storage to do it this way.

By the way, have you had any luck planting your bamboo? I got a bamboo bag the other day to see if I'd have similar troubles, but it worked the first time, so I don't know what could have prevented yours from working right.


----------



## Ziga

I'm wondering what happens if a villager, that moved in from another town, leaves your village? Will that villager still appear in your main street after you cycle 16 villagers out?


----------



## Pimmy

Are you able to switch freely between the Standard HHA point system, and the themed challenges? 

Also, question about planting proximity in regards to the house..


I tried to plant bamboo in the spaces marked, but they would not grow! I'm not sure what the issue is? Do tree-like things need to be two spaces away from houses instead of just one? I know they're not too close to the cliff, because I have bamboo growing adjacent to other "half square" cliff edges like that.


----------



## Byngo

Pimmy said:


> Also, question about planting proximity in regards to the house..
> View attachment 18529
> I tried to plant bamboo in the spaces marked, but they would not grow! I'm not sure what the issue is? Do tree-like things need to be two spaces away from houses instead of just one? I know they're not too close to the cliff, because I have bamboo growing adjacent to other "half square" cliff edges like that.



They should be able to grow there, so those may be dreaded "dead" spots. :x


----------



## Rio_

Question: If I start a new town, how long do I have to wait before I can invite villagers to move in from other towns? Do I have to wait until 8 or 9 move in? ^^


----------



## JellyBeans

Makoto said:


> Question: If I start a new town, how long do I have to wait before I can invite villagers to move in from other towns? Do I have to wait until 8 or 9 move in? ^^



You can invite in villagers right from day 1.


----------



## Byngo

Makoto said:


> Question: If I start a new town, how long do I have to wait before I can invite villagers to move in from other towns? Do I have to wait until 8 or 9 move in? ^^



I'm thinking at 8. But I'm not quite sure. :x

Edit: nvm lol


----------



## JellyBeans

Pimmy said:


> Are you able to switch freely between the Standard HHA point system, and the themed challenges?
> 
> Also, question about planting proximity in regards to the house..
> View attachment 18529
> I tried to plant bamboo in the spaces marked, but they would not grow! I'm not sure what the issue is? Do tree-like things need to be two spaces away from houses instead of just one? I know they're not too close to the cliff, because I have bamboo growing adjacent to other "half square" cliff edges like that.



My house is in roughly the same area as yours. I'll see if it's a dead spot or something


----------



## Rio_

Thanks! ^__^


----------



## JellyBeans

well i think so anyway.


----------



## Joey

When does the snow stay on the ground?


----------



## Pimmy

JellyBeans said:


> My house is in roughly the same area as yours. I'll see if it's a dead spot or something



ah thank you!


----------



## Shian

Oh... Moose asked me for a large piece of furniture. I tried to give him a love seat but he said it was small  What furniture is larger than 2x1?


----------



## Sumemr

Shian said:


> Oh... Moose asked me for a large piece of furniture. I tried to give him a love seat but he said it was small  What furniture is larger than 2x1?



Should be 2x2 furniture, such as something like a Classic Bed or Lovely Bed.


----------



## Shian

Ah, okay! I'll try to find one of those then. Thank you.


----------



## Ras

If you complain to Isabelle about a villager, will you lose all progress with them (they don't "remember" your relationship) or does it just put back their clothing and original catchphrase?


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> If you complain to Isabelle about a villager, will you lose all progress with them (they don't "remember" your relationship) or does it just put back their clothing and original catchphrase?



actually none of the above. it doesn't affect your friendship with them; but they don't get their original clothes/catchphrase back. (They get a generic design, I don't think it's an actual shirt but it looks like the gym tee; and their phrase becomes "uh huh")


----------



## Sheba

I have a question again.  I have seen various hybrid shops around the forum and all said that they can't do golden roses. Does that mean that you can't get more golden roses by watering them (as in, watering them is completely useless) and you have to rely on wilting black ones?


----------



## Byngo

Sheba said:


> I have a question again.  I have seen various hybrid shops around the forum and all said that they can't do golden roses. Does that mean that you can't get more golden roses by watering them (as in, watering them is completely useless) and you have to rely on wilting black ones?



Yes, only wilted black roses will turn into golden roses when watered. That makes them rather time consuming to get.


----------



## MsCappuccino

Sheba said:


> I have a question again.  I have seen various hybrid shops around the forum and all said that they can't do golden roses. Does that mean that you can't get more golden roses by watering them (as in, watering them is completely useless) and you have to rely on wilting black ones?



You have to rely on wilted black roses for golden ones. It's a bit of pain really that's the only way. The roses would only wilt if you don't have the Beauty Ordinance activated as well. Some shops have that ordinance on so when they TT for hybrids, their flowers won't wilt.


----------



## Sheba

Got it, thanks so much! Uggh, what a pain. Well, I guess orange roses are close enough to golden ones for now then until I one day get my golden watering can, haha.


----------



## Joey

Joey said:


> When does the snow stay on the ground?



Anyone?^^


----------



## Jinglefruit

Joey said:


> Anyone?^^



Snow stays until February 25th I believe.


----------



## Ziga

Ziga said:


> I'm wondering what happens if a villager, that moved in from another town, leaves your village? Will that villager still appear in your main street after you cycle 16 villagers out?


Anyone?


----------



## Improv

Quick question about the 16 villager cycle; I lost Merengue due to careless time traveling woes. Since then, 2 new people have moved in. I have 7 villagers/slots I would like to continuously cycle out until I reach 16 villagers out. During this time, I will be checking in day to day to make sure Diana, Flurry, and Shep do not move out.

Say villager A moves out. 1/16. Villager B moves out; 2/16. When Villager P moves out, 16/16, will I need to cycle yet one more out or can I go on my hunt for Merengue again after villager P leaves?


----------



## Sheba

Pattern question: When I change a pattern I'm creating, it changes as well if it's displayed as my wallpaper, however, not if it's the town flag. I've heard I can customize some fabric on furnitures - what happens to them if I use a pattern on them? Do they change if I change the pattern or do they stay the way they are like the town flag?


----------



## Silversea

Are oarfish sea bass size or larger? I've been fishing for about 2 hours and have plenty of coelacanths and tuna but no oarfish, and I'm wondering if the sea bass I'm scaring off might be it.


----------



## Ras

Sheba said:


> Pattern question: When I change a pattern I'm creating, it changes as well if it's displayed as my wallpaper, however, not if it's the town flag. I've heard I can customize some fabric on furnitures - what happens to them if I use a pattern on them? Do they change if I change the pattern or do they stay the way they are like the town flag?



They will change.  I haven't done it myself, but Cyrus said that when I customized something.


----------



## Ras

Silversea said:


> Are oarfish sea bass size or larger? I've been fishing for about 2 hours and have plenty of coelacanths and tuna but no oarfish, and I'm wondering if the sea bass I'm scaring off might be it.



I just caught one and it was about sea bass size.


----------



## Momi

Hey guys, quick question!

Say a villager is in boxes today. Someone comes to claim them, the house closes and the door says they've moved out. Is there a chance of a villager coming to move in the very next day, or will there be a day of waiting?


----------



## Byngo

Momiji said:


> Hey guys, quick question!
> 
> Say a villager is in boxes today. Someone comes to claim them, the house closes and the door says they've moved out. Is there a chance of a villager coming to move in the very next day, or will there be a day of waiting?



Are you talking about in your town? Or the persons town that claims the villagers? I assume your town, which yes there would a day before someone moves in. That's if you would be at 8 villagers, if 9 than no one would move in unless you invite someone from another town or from the campsite to move in


----------



## Mr.Fox

Snow question: Does anybody who's a little ahead know what day the snow settles on the ground?

My pockets are full of snowflakes I don't want to toss if I'll be able to make a Snowmam in the next day two.

Thanks,


----------



## Sumemr

Mr.Fox said:


> Snow question: Does anybody who's a little ahead know what day the snow settles on the ground?
> 
> My pockets are full of snowflakes I don't want to toss if I'll be able to make a Snowmam in the next day two.
> 
> Thanks,



The snow settled on the ground for me around the middle of December. I TT a lot, but I had plenty of time to collect all the furniture (and then some.. a lot some actually) for the Ice set from Snowmam. If that is what you're worried about. ^^;


----------



## Byngo

Mr.Fox said:


> Snow question: Does anybody who's a little ahead know what day the snow settles on the ground?
> 
> My pockets are full of snowflakes I don't want to toss if I'll be able to make a Snowmam in the next day two.
> 
> Thanks,



Based on the Animal Crossing Wiki, December 11th is when the snow sticks.


----------



## Lotus

Can I get a Christmas tree? How?


----------



## Lunie

This is about cycling . 
I am new to cycling and I have been TTing 2 days foward and 2 days backward to move villager out . Usually I will get a ping or a rumor about someone moving . I did the same today and talk to 3 villagers until they are bored and still no rumor or ping . So is there any possiblity that there won't be anyone moving?

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is about cycling . 
I am new to cycling and I have been TTing 2 days foward and 2 days backward to move villager out . Usually I will get a ping or a rumor about someone moving . I did the same today and talk to 3 villagers until they are bored and still no rumor or ping . So is there any possiblity that there won't be anyone moving?


----------



## Snow

Lotus said:


> Can I get a Christmas tree? How?



yes, they'll be sold in the Nookling's shop randomly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunie said:


> This is about cycling .
> I am new to cycling and I have been TTing 2 days foward and 2 days backward to move villager out . Usually I will get a ping or a rumor about someone moving . I did the same today and talk to 3 villagers until they are bored and still no rumor or ping . So is there any possiblity that there won't be anyone moving?



A while back I was holding a friend's villager in my 2nd town, and when it came time to move her out she was absolutely stubborn (coff coff BONBON coff coff). To keep myself going I started tracking all the requests I got to see if there was a pattern and it was totally random. As close as the next day, as long as 5. And the number of days away they were moving was anywhere from 2 to 7. And that was with checking everyone every day. So there's certainly a possibility that no-one is moving. 

To be honest though I would not do 2-day jumps, my friend cycled that way and lost Carmen without any warning. I jumped back a week or two (or a month, once) and then came forward one day at a time until I got back to the present day. I've never had a surprise move.


----------



## Improv

Swurve said:


> Quick question about the 16 villager cycle; I lost Merengue due to careless time traveling woes. Since then, 2 new people have moved in. I have 7 villagers/slots I would like to continuously cycle out until I reach 16 villagers out. During this time, I will be checking in day to day to make sure Diana, Flurry, and Shep do not move out.
> 
> Say villager A moves out. 1/16. Villager B moves out; 2/16. When Villager P moves out, 16/16, will I need to cycle yet one more out or can I go on my hunt for Merengue again after villager P leaves?



Going to post this again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

What affect does bamboo have on the town rating? The three bamboo I planted have kinda grown out of control in the time I've spent away from the game...


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What affect does bamboo have on the town rating? The three bamboo I planted have kinda grown out of control in the time I've spent away from the game...



They count the same as tree, as dig spots they don't count, but once sprouted they count as a tree.



Momiji said:


> Hey guys, quick question!
> 
> Say a villager is in boxes today. Someone comes to claim them, the house closes and the door says they've moved out. Is there a chance of a villager coming to move in the very next day, or will there be a day of waiting?



Only if you've invited them to stay and you had 9 villagers including them. Otherwise there is always a day of waiting/if you had 10 villagers I don't think you can invite one in until the next day anyway.



Ziga said:


> Anyone?



After 16 villagers have moved they will no longer appear on main street... Aaaand



Swurve said:


> Quick question about the 16 villager cycle; I lost Merengue due to careless time traveling woes. Since then, 2 new people have moved in. I have 7 villagers/slots I would like to continuously cycle out until I reach 16 villagers out. During this time, I will be checking in day to day to make sure Diana, Flurry, and Shep do not move out.
> 
> Say villager A moves out. 1/16. Villager B moves out; 2/16. When Villager P moves out, 16/16, will I need to cycle yet one more out or can I go on my hunt for Merengue again after villager P leaves?



That answers this question. I don't know whether it is the 16th or 17th villager that is counted but the sign is they will no longer visit main street.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

I have quite a few questions!

-Does the bug catching and fish catching you do in island tours count towards your badges?

-I read somewhere that there are two Toy Day sets; Jingle and Festive, but have seen nothing else about festive anywhere. Is that just a mistake?

those are only a few I can remember off the top of my head. more to come, I'm sure

-If my house's general theme is fairy tale, but I want to use one room for seasonal sets that may not have the fairy tale theme, will that lower my HHA score?

- If it says my lucky item will be "glasses" can it be ANY kind like pilot shades or silver frames or does it have to have the word glasses in the name?


----------



## Snow

xpaintitblack7x said:


> -Does the bug catching and fish catching you do in island tours count towards your badges?
> 
> -I read somewhere that there are two Toy Day sets; Jingle and Festive, but have seen nothing else about festive anywhere. Is that just a mistake?



Island tours don't seem to count towards badges. 

As for toy day -- there is a series of Jingle furniture, and a group of festive items (tree, big tree, candles, dress, flag) -- perhaps that's what the person meant? There's not a furniture set though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

xpaintitblack7x said:


> I have quite a few questions!
> 
> -Does the bug catching and fish catching you do in island tours count towards your badges?
> 
> -I read somewhere that there are two Toy Day sets; Jingle and Festive, but have seen nothing else about festive anywhere. Is that just a mistake?
> 
> those are only a few I can remember off the top of my head. more to come, I'm sure
> 
> -If my house's general theme is fairy tale, but I want to use one room for seasonal sets that may not have the fairy tale theme, will that lower my HHA score?
> 
> - If it says my lucky item will be "glasses" can it be ANY kind like pilot shades or silver frames or does it have to have the word glasses in the name?



Bugs and fish (and diving) on the island all count towards badges, same as done while in other peoples towns. 
EDIT: Oh, tours wise, if it is a bug/fish hunt tour then bugs/fish won't count, but if you catch fish while doing a tour like scavenger or hide and seek they do.

I'm not sure, but I'm guessing the festive stuff is just the trees and candles that are also sold in the Nooklings in December. ~ but I haven't played December yet, so I could be wrong there.

I believe you need 80% fairytale items, so as long as it's less than 20% non-fairytale stuff you should be okay. ~ I've not experimented with this yet myself though.

And not a clue on lucky items, though I do know Sunglasses can be an option, so they might count separately.


----------



## mapleshine

What if I accidentally load onto a secondary character, and see a plot where I don't want it. I don't save. Can I still do the reset trick?


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> What if I accidentally load onto a secondary character, and see a plot where I don't want it. I don't save. Can I still do the reset trick?



They have to be brand new, meaning you go through the whole choosing your name, ect. stuff.


----------



## mapleshine

So it's too late, even if I didn't save?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, forgot to mention that I deleted that character (had no importance) and tried doing the new save file from there.


----------



## Bababear

Having some issues with the search function, how do you trade villagers with another player?


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> So it's too late, even if I didn't save?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, forgot to mention that I deleted that character (had no importance) and tried doing the new save file from there.



It's too late if you loaded that character up once—the game saves right as your getting on. That's why the new file trick even works, because the save doesn't happen 'till you get you TPC.



Bababear said:


> Having some issues with the search function, how do you trade villagers with another player?



If you're talking about where to trade with other people, than http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?81-Re-Tail


----------



## Lunie

Came back with a new few questions about cycling . Few are stupid but just want to make sure .
-If a villager is not in boxes but they will move out tomorrow (expamble 11st of August) , if I TT'd a few day back would they stay until 11st of August come?
-If a villager is already in boxes can we do anything to hold them as long as possible?I have heard that if I TT'd as early in the morning or at night when they are asleep they will instantly move out.Most likely rumors but want to check it out.
-How many Gracie Check do you to do to have Gracie store as my Town Project?Also will it be on main street or in my town?


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Lunie said:


> Came back with a new few questions about cycling . Few are stupid but just want to make sure .
> -If a villager is not in boxes but they will move out tomorrow (expamble 11st of August) , if I TT'd a few day back would they stay until 11st of August come?
> *-If a villager is already in boxes can we do anything to hold them as long as possible?I have heard that if I TT'd as early in the morning or at night when they are asleep they will instantly move out.Most likely rumors but want to check it out.
> -How many Gracie Check do you to do to have Gracie store as my Town Project?Also will it be on main street or in my town?*



If you TT while they're in boxes, you need to stay on their boxes date, so you can TT back to 6:30am (i always do 7am just in case) to keep them in town longer, and the latest you have til they're gone is til 5:59am the next day (be sure not to get to 6am of the next day or they'll be gone!).

You need to pass 4 checks, her store will then automatically be begin being built atop your T&T w/e store it is. It will be on mainstreet, obviously c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



xpaintitblack7x said:


> -I read somewhere that there are two Toy Day sets; Jingle and Festive, but have seen nothing else about festive anywhere. Is that just a mistake?



there's a _third_ "Toy Day" furni series, the Ice Series, which you can only get during winter when you've built the correct snow-person and trade them snowflakes you caught. Not really _on_ Toy Day, but i digress.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joey said:


> Anyone?^^



i believe i heard snow begins to stick to the ground Dec. 11th


----------



## StiX

If my town is full of paths and flowers and I want to make snow people, will the snowballs grow or shrink when I roll them over my paths? and can I "complete" the snow people on a square with a path?


----------



## DJStarstryker

StiX said:


> If my town is full of paths and flowers and I want to make snow people, will the snowballs grow or shrink when I roll them over my paths? and can I "complete" the snow people on a square with a path?



They shrink over paths. They grow over flowers if there's snow underneath (which there should be if there's grass there). 

No idea on the path question. I've never tried completing a snowman on a path. I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Snow

Lunie said:


> Came back with a new few questions about cycling . Few are stupid but just want to make sure .
> -If a villager is not in boxes but they will move out tomorrow (expamble 11st of August) , if I TT'd a few day back would they stay until 11st of August come?



No. When a villager gives you a move out date, they are really giving you the number of days until they leave -- if you do not tt then the moving date will be the same. But if you tt you have just changed the date because what really matters is how many days you've loaded on the game. 

For example. say it is the 10th, a villager says they are moving on the 15th. This means they are moving in 5 more days of gameplay. If you play to the 14th, then tt backwards, they will be IN BOXES the day you tt to. It's a little confusing but basically you load 5 days and then they move -- remember that forward jumps load all the days you skip, backward jumps load one day no matter what. So: 
start on the 10th, tt to 15th, you've loaded all 5 days and they are in boxes
start on the 10th, play normally to the 14th, tt back to day 5 and they are in boxes
start on the 10th, tt back to the 5th (this is now day 1), play normally for 4 more days to the 9th, and they are in boxes


----------



## Akr4m

If I start a new game when can I start having villagers from other towns move in?


----------



## Byngo

Akr4m said:


> If I start a new game when can I start having villagers from other towns move in?



I believe you can start right away. Let's see if someone else can confirm this~


----------



## Akr4m

Lunatic said:


> I believe you can start right away. Let's see if someone else can confirm this~



Ok thanks!


----------



## Snow

Invites, you mean? I invited someone in before i had 8 villagers. Not sure where I was but before I had 8 for sure.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I have a question about Able Sisters Shop. I can't put custom design on display. Why?


----------



## Byngo

ItachiKouyou said:


> I have a question about Able Sisters Shop. I can't put custom design on display. Why?



Are they QR codes?


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Yes. I guess that matters?


----------



## Byngo

ItachiKouyou said:


> Yes. I guess that matters?



Well, if it's a QR code from the Internet, it can't be displayed.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Okay, thanks~


----------



## juneau

Hi, I'm starting to decorate my town and was just wondering how many of each PWPs we can have in town?

I know there's a maximum of 30 total, and that you can have 10 of the custom design signs, but what about benches and streetlights? How many benches of the same design can you have? I don't want all my benches to be different.


----------



## Byngo

Nerakil said:


> Hi, I'm starting to decorate my town and was just wondering how many of each PWPs we can have in town?
> 
> I know there's a maximum of 30 total, and that you can have 10 of the custom design signs, but what about benches and streetlights? How many benches of the same design can you have? I don't want all my benches to be different.



I'm not entirely sure, but I know you can have at least 2 of the same bench and 4 of the same streetlights, as that's what I have in my town.


----------



## juneau

Thanks!


----------



## Sidewalk

Hi,  Naomi is moving out tmr, and I have someone I really want as my villager at my camp site now.  

So isit possible to get the camper to agree to move in? 

Hoping that once Naomi is out she will automatic comes in.


----------



## Snow

Sidewalk said:


> Hi,  Naomi is moving out tmr, and I have someone I really want as my villager at my camp site now.
> 
> So isit possible to get the camper to agree to move in?
> 
> Hoping that once Naomi is out she will automatic comes in.



No, even if someone adopts your villager and their house is locked up you still can't invite anyone in until the house is actually gone.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you very much

Have to wait for miracle than


----------



## juneau

Sorry, another question: when someone moves out and their house is gone, does the next villager that moves in build their house in the same spot or will they pick another random spot?


----------



## Snow

Nerakil said:


> Sorry, another question: when someone moves out and their house is gone, does the next villager that moves in build their house in the same spot or will they pick another random spot?



Completely random.


----------



## juneau

Ah, darn, that could be a problem.  
Thanks though!


----------



## Snow

Nerakil said:


> Ah, darn, that could be a problem.
> Thanks though!



If you need your new villager in a certain area, you can do the reset trick (there are many threads about it). It can be very time consuming if you are shooting for anything really specific -- but you can eventually get them into the spot you want. (I do mean time consuming -- as in all day).


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I've got a question about the resetti surveillance centre. It's a spoiler, so I've put it in the spoiler tags below:



Spoiler



They have that infernal machine now, and I'm currently down there. After jumping through hoops to get "scramble" to work, it finally booted Resetti out of there. Is there more to do? They also said not to say "crumble" and "scribble". I suspect that was implying that the machine isn't that good at recognising words and either one might work, but I'd like to know for sure whether it's worth it to keep yelling words at the machine before I leave.



EDIT: Going to leave the RSC now, because I want to do stuff. But if anyone has any kind of answer, I'd still like to hear it


----------



## RapidFireRicks

I have a question: can you send a villager to someone and how you do it?


----------



## Byngo

RapidFireRicks said:


> I have a question: can you send a villager to someone and how you do it?



You can have someone come over to your town, and that player can invite a villager in boxes to move over to their town.


----------



## RapidFireRicks

Lunatic said:


> You can have someone come over to your town, and that player can invite a villager in boxes to move over to their town.



Thx for the quick reply.

I have another question: what's the deal with those turnip? I keep seeing them been mention in the ACNL online board on this forum. Are they a way to get money or something?


----------



## Byngo

RapidFireRicks said:


> Thx for the quick reply.
> 
> I have another question: what's the deal with those turnip? I keep seeing them been mention in the ACNL online board on this forum. Are they a way to get money or something?



Yes, in my opinion, one of the best ways! 

Here's a guide to help explain in detail.


----------



## RapidFireRicks

Lunatic strikes again. Hahaha! Thanks alot for answering my random question. I'll go read the  guide ASAP. Those turnip are quite intriguing! They remind me harvest moon which is one of my favorite franchise.


----------



## Snow

I second the recommendation to do turnips. I traded turnips seriously for just a couple weeks and I am probably set for good. The game is a lot less stressful when you don't feel any need to grind for bells.


----------



## RapidFireRicks

Snow said:


> I second the recommendation to do turnips. I traded turnips seriously for just a couple weeks and I am probably set for good. The game is a lot less stressful when you don't feel any need to grind for bells.



I'm not finish with the guide from what I read it looks easy enough and fun. I love selling and trading in games

I'll definitively give this a try.


----------



## Ras

The hardest part is figuring out how to store all of them.  Selling at a good price would be more of a challenge without these forums.


----------



## Pimmy

What's the earliest you can ask another animal to move in? For instance I have Phil moving out on the 8th, will I have to wait until he is completely gone to ask anyone else to move in? I've been hearing stories, even from my friends elsewhere, about accidentally catching villagers from people who came to get a villager from their town... and I want to make sure I make my selection as early as possible so I don't get an unwanted move-in. I'd hate to let someone take Phil and then get one of their old move-outs before I can even try to get someone I want!


----------



## Sumemr

Pimmy said:


> What's the earliest you can ask another animal to move in? For instance I have Phil moving out on the 8th, will I have to wait until he is completely gone to ask anyone else to move in? I've been hearing stories, even from my friends elsewhere, about accidentally catching villagers from people who came to get a villager from their town... and I want to make sure I make my selection as early as possible so I don't get an unwanted move-in. I'd hate to let someone take Phil and then get one of their old move-outs before I can even try to get someone I want!



In your instance, yes you have to wait until Phil is completely gone before asking someone else to move in, assuming Phil is your tenth villager. So the earliest you can get someone to move in is the day after Phil leaves.


----------



## Ras

Question I think I know the answer to: can villagers appear on any floor in the Emporium, or are they limited to the first?  I think the first, but I wish I could see my snooty and peppy in GracieGrace. They'd love it!  

Now for a more whimsical question: I am used to visiting Emporiums in other towns, so today was the first in my own.  It was so nice when Timmy, Tommy and Gracie weren't following me around like a shoplifter.    The question is, does anyone else run from these guys when you're in their shops, or is it only me?  My goal is to get into Gracie's before the one on the second floor (don't remember which is up there) is looking up the stairs at me.


----------



## louise23

i have something to ask how do i get the  Emporium still have the second one also trying to make patches in my town what should i do with my fruit tress there are in the middle should i plant more to the side


----------



## Farobi

Whats your Zen path? c:


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> Question I think I know the answer to: can villagers appear on any floor in the Emporium, or are they limited to the first?  I think the first, but I wish I could see my snooty and peppy in GracieGrace. They'd love it!



I would think that they can, but I never see them up there. I only see my old villagers (Tiffany is in Gracie's a lot!) -- I love seeing other shoppers on all 3 floors.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ras said:


> The hardest part is figuring out how to store all of them.  Selling at a good price would be more of a challenge without these forums.



A dedicated alt for turnip storage is the easiest solution - although if it's your 4th and you need to do a reset then don't forget to sell those turnips first!


----------



## Lunie

Are there some ways to get rid of the clothing on the mannequins in the Able Sister shop?It seems weird when your villagers wear them since they are bad . And because we can't put QR code design on them, is the only way to put them off is exchanging them for another design made by myself?


----------



## Snow

Lunie said:


> Are there some ways to get rid of the clothing on the mannequins in the Able Sister shop?It seems weird when your villagers wear them since they are bad . And because we can't put QR code design on them, is the only way to put them off is exchanging them for another design made by myself?



If you don't want to design clothes, just put up umbrellas with the default designs you started with. No matter what the design, if it isn't displayed as a shirt they can't wear it.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ras said:


> Question I think I know the answer to: can villagers appear on any floor in the Emporium, or are they limited to the first?  I think the first, but I wish I could see my snooty and peppy in GracieGrace. They'd love it!
> 
> Now for a more whimsical question: I am used to visiting Emporiums in other towns, so today was the first in my own.  It was so nice when Timmy, Tommy and Gracie weren't following me around like a shoplifter.    The question is, does anyone else run from these guys when you're in their shops, or is it only me?  My goal is to get into Gracie's before the one on the second floor (don't remember which is up there) is looking up the stairs at me.



Villagers can show up in GracieGrace. And the second floor. And I run away from them too


----------



## Ras

Haha, thanks.  I'm unable to sleep, but that gave me a little laugh. And, I'm now hoping to see some of the guys upstairs.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

I've finally gotten rid of Alice after she randomly popped up in my town when a friend came over to pick up an item from my town. Now, just the very next day, Eugene has shown up (and destroyed most of my black roses and my only breeding pair of blue roses!) and seems to be from a town I visited 2 days ago.

How does one go about emptying their hitchhikers 
I'm tired of not interacting with my friend's towns in fear of getting randoms..


----------



## Jinglefruit

yourlilemogirl said:


> I've finally gotten rid of Alice after she randomly popped up in my town when a friend came over to pick up an item from my town. Now, just the very next day, Eugene has shown up (and destroyed most of my black roses and my only breeding pair of blue roses!) and seems to be from a town I visited 2 days ago.
> 
> How does one go about emptying their hitchhikers
> I'm tired of not interacting with my friend's towns in fear of getting randoms..



There's a few things you can do; ~I assume you know the villager/plot/campsite resetting trick (by moving in a new human and using them to check your town before playing each day, and if you're unhappy resetting and repeating)

I personally make sure I always have 10 villagers in my main town. ~ barring the one day after someone moves. As villagers can't move in randomly on that day I always invite a new villager in then (and reset their plot the next day)
I have extra towns which I usually have my next planned villager in and get them ready to move for the same date. ~ This takes all surprise out of who's moving in though. :/

Another thing to do is again keep 10 villagers, but on the days grace after someone leaves, do the villager reset trick for campers. This can take a long time to get someone you want, but it does give the surprise of random villagers.

Lastly, if you don't want to do these, or aren't prepared for when you have a space, make sure the first thing you do each day is start by making a new human character. Check for plots in town and if there is none build their house and save so no one can move in that day. ~ this means you only get 3 humans as storage and a dirt patch or a tent permanently in your town ~ if you have villagers moving about often. 
Though you kinda need this if you're picking where plots go etc anyway. And I just have a campground in my town with a human that lives in a tent there for this purpose.

Also, if you streetpass (and maybe with the wifi pool, but I've never managed to check this) and get a new villager plot show up they usually show up on every reset. To avoid this you have to TT back a day via the 3DS system settings and then make sure to invite a villager you want in your town that day before. ~ of course if you loaded your town with your mayor when you dicovered the streetpass plot there is nothing you can do, but this is why you start the day with moving in a new human on any day (barring the first) that you have 9 villagers.


----------



## Snow

Jinglefruit said:


> Also, if you streetpass (and maybe with the wifi pool, but I've never managed to check this) and get a new villager plot show up they usually show up on every reset. To avoid this you have to TT back a day via the 3DS system settings and then make sure to invite a villager you want in your town that day before. ~ of course if you loaded your town with your mayor when you dicovered the streetpass plot there is nothing you can do, but this is why you start the day with moving in a new human on any day (barring the first) that you have 9 villagers.



Everything Jinglefruit says is great advice (I have a permanent camper too! Her tent is all decorated and has pwps outside.) But just to clarify -- you need to use the DS clock to tt back into the_ previous day that you played _so that no game time has passed. So if you don't play every day it might not be one day. 

If you have logged in as your mayor -- apparently an invite will even override a reserved plot so you should still give it a try!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Snow said:


> Everything Jinglefruit says is great advice (I have a permanent camper too! Her tent is all decorated and has pwps outside.) But just to clarify -- you need to use the DS clock to tt back into the_ previous day that you played _so that no game time has passed. So if you don't play every day it might not be one day.
> 
> If you have logged in as your mayor -- apparently an invite will even override a reserved plot so you should still give it a try!



Ah yeah, I tend to assume people either play everyday or TT back to do the days they missed. 

On the last bit, when I tried to override a plot before (which would have been my 10th) I couldn't get either my camper at the time nor the villager in the other town to mention moving. And when I tried on my cycle town where the plot was my 9th villager I instead ended up with both villagers moving in. 
I've yet to have it proven to me that you can override a plot, though I imagine it is possible otherwise there wouldn't be the system of cancelled move letter and Cheddarcat wouldn't have managed to glitch his town with a double Wolfgang invite. 

So don't count on it always working. ~ I've not risked trying again since though.


----------



## Snow

Jinglefruit said:


> Ah yeah, I tend to assume people either play everyday or TT back to do the days they missed.
> 
> On the last bit, when I tried to override a plot before (which would have been my 10th) I couldn't get either my camper at the time nor the villager in the other town to mention moving. And when I tried on my cycle town where the plot was my 9th villager I instead ended up with both villagers moving in.
> I've yet to have it proven to me that you can override a plot, though I imagine it is possible otherwise there wouldn't be the system of cancelled move letter and Cheddarcat wouldn't have managed to glitch his town with a double Wolfgang invite.
> 
> So don't count on it always working. ~ I've not risked trying again since though.



Ah, good to know -- someone posted yesterday that it happened to them, but if you've actually experimented with it and it didn't work, it must not be consistent (or even common)... in any case, I definitely wouldn't count on it, but I think it's worth a stab if you have already logged on as your mayor or alt and saved the plot.


----------



## Sheba

I have a question~
So I got K.K. Slider with his guitar for the first time today (my club opened only two days ago). I got only the first song he played as a tune, which is rather sad, but I guess it can't be helped and that I will have to wait a long time until I can buy some more when the store is upgraded enough. But I've also read that some songs must be requested, which probably means they won't be sold? I just requested one and K.K. played it just fine, but I didn't get the tune. How am I supposed to get them for my collection when the first song he plays - the one I get as a tune - can never be one of the hidden ones? I'm confused.


----------



## Momi

You're only unallowed to request for the first week. Next week, K. K. Slider will ask outright from the beginning (remember to talk to him before sitting!) if you'd like a request made. c:


----------



## Sheba

Ooooh! That clears it up! Thank you so much! Damn, now to wait a whole week until I can request one of the songs I actually like.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

For the KK Badges, does it only count the times he gives you a boot of the song, or does it also count when you request multiple songs a night?


----------



## Ras

Too bad you can't streetpass me, Sheba. I got tons of KK on my basement walls.


----------



## Snow

xpaintitblack7x said:


> For the KK Badges, does it only count the times he gives you a boot of the song, or does it also count when you request multiple songs a night?



For the badges it's every request you make -- for the K.K Pic you have to see him on 20 different Saturdays. Don't know if that means you have to request a song, or you can hear him in another town though.


----------



## samyfav

I made a snowtyke next to my snowmam. I thought, cool their together, went indoors then back out, my snowtyke vanished...
Was it because it was too close? Anyhow, will it count as him being there still? I mean, if I finish the family before snowmam melts, will he still send me an item, despite the fact that he's no there?


----------



## mapleshine

When does the Police Station add lost items?


----------



## DJStarstryker

mapleshine said:


> When does the Police Station add lost items?



At 6am I'm guessing. Keep in mind that you won't always have a new item every day. Sometimes I'll get items every day for a few days, then I might get nothing for a few days after that.


----------



## Ras

Sometimes once a day, sometimes none.  And, if you have stuff lying around your plaza and Redd's or Katrina or anything else lands on top of it, it will be safely transported to your police station.  

And, if you happen to time-travel a lot, you may get back and find a full lost-and-found.


----------



## SKAmanda

Okay, so I'm hoping someone can help me out because I'm quite confused about the internet at the moment. In ACNL, I've been working on my house that is fairytale themed. My room sets are Mermaid (top floor), Regal (main room), Lovely (left wing), Spooky (back room), and Rococo (right wing). I was having trouble finding a set for my basement, so I looked online and EVERYWHERE it says that Ice furniture is Fairytale themed. So I built a snowmam, collected all of the furniture from her and put it in my basement and the HHA guy is still telling me that my basement needs to be included in my theme and my points stayed the same. Anyone know the actual theme of the ice furniture? I might just say screw it and go with the Gracie set, but still have to wait to get the emporium.


----------



## Ras

How long after you start a new village will ppl start to want to move?  I have 9 villagers right now, been playing in this town about two weeks, don't TT, and no one has asked to leave.  I'm wanting some of the ones I like to want to move so they can go to my other town, or the ones I don't like to move so I can get rid of them.


----------



## Sumemr

SKAmanda said:


> Okay, so I'm hoping someone can help me out because I'm quite confused about the internet at the moment. In ACNL, I've been working on my house that is fairytale themed. My room sets are Mermaid (top floor), Regal (main room), Lovely (left wing), Spooky (back room), and Rococo (right wing). I was having trouble finding a set for my basement, so I looked online and EVERYWHERE it says that Ice furniture is Fairytale themed. So I built a snowmam, collected all of the furniture from her and put it in my basement and the HHA guy is still telling me that my basement needs to be included in my theme and my points stayed the same. Anyone know the actual theme of the ice furniture? I might just say screw it and go with the Gracie set, but still have to wait to get the emporium.



The basement doesn't count toward your HHA points. He says every room except the basement is counted. I can also confirm this, as my house is fairy-tale themed and my basement is just full of junk LOL. If the basement counted, my points would've taken a dive. xD


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Does anyone know if burying gyroids after digging them up counts towards making your town rating a "landfill"?


----------



## radical6

uhhh i asked wolfgang to move in yesterday and im doing the house plot reset trick and i dont see his plot anywhere?? did i do something wrong?? i know it can take 2 days sometimes but last time i asked friga to move in and i waited days and her house plot never came. i checked every inch of my town and i have room. uh??


----------



## juneau

Two short questions:

1) If my town is not perfect but I buy some Jacob's Ladders from someone else and plant them in my town, will they stay or would they wilt?

2) How much of a tip is customary when selling turnips in someone else's town, just in general?


----------



## Rorelorelei

I was just wondering how often villagers will ask to move out? I'm trying to move some of mine out because my town is full and I like having space just in case I see someone I want pop up.


----------



## poliwag0

tsundere said:


> uhhh i asked wolfgang to move in yesterday and im doing the house plot reset trick and i dont see his plot anywhere?? did i do something wrong?? i know it can take 2 days sometimes but last time i asked friga to move in and i waited days and her house plot never came. i checked every inch of my town and i have room. uh??



Did you ask 2 villagers to move in on the same day? If you do then you'l only get one.


----------



## Byngo

Rorelorelei said:


> I was just wondering how often villagers will ask to move out? I'm trying to move some of mine out because my town is full and I like having space just in case I see someone I want pop up.



It seems to average between 2-4 days, but sometimes it can be even more like 5 or 6.


----------



## Sumemr

Nerakil said:


> Two short questions:
> 
> 1) If my town is not perfect but I buy some Jacob's Ladders from someone else and plant them in my town, will they stay or would they wilt?
> 
> 2) How much of a tip is customary when selling turnips in someone else's town, just in general?



1) The Jacob's Ladders will stay. Even if you got the Jacob's Ladder naturally with a perfect town and your town becomes unperfect, the Jacob's Ladders will still stay. 

2) I usually leave about 10% to 20%, but I guess it just really depends ? xD


----------



## radical6

poliwag0 said:


> Did you ask 2 villagers to move in on the same day? If you do then you'l only get one.



no? ive been trying to cycle so i figured id just take villagers from the campsite ( i have most of my dream villager s yeah) and they never move in? so i cant cycle and its really annoying me.


----------



## Sidewalk

One question, how do i get rid of the " lost item " inside my bag?

It belongs to my new villager Daisy, whom im waiting for her to move out, hopefully this Thurs. ( ignoring her for one week trick )

So i didnt speak to her, and now its stuck inside my bag for 2 days, occupying one slot.

Police wont accept ,and i cant dispose it into the garbage bin, can't sell it too. 

Any idea? Thanks


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Sidewalk said:


> One question, how do i get rid of the " lost item " inside my bag?
> 
> It belongs to my new villager Daisy, whom im waiting for her to move out, hopefully this Thurs. ( ignoring her for one week trick )
> 
> So i didnt speak to her, and now its stuck inside my bag for 2 days, occupying one slot.
> 
> Police wont accept ,and i cant dispose it into the garbage bin, can't sell it too.
> 
> Any idea? Thanks



eventually they're droppable into your house/disposable. You just have to be patient.


----------



## Jennifer

You'll know when you can drop it/get rid of it (they do make nice house items) as the name will change :3


----------



## Sidewalk

Oh , didn't know that,  thank you both!


----------



## Snow

tsundere said:


> no? ive been trying to cycle so i figured id just take villagers from the campsite ( i have most of my dream villager s yeah) and they never move in? so i cant cycle and its really annoying me.



campsite villagers take 2-3 days to move in, usually. I think they can move in the next day but that's never happened to anyone I know.


----------



## suede

I just caught two snowflakes, so now I need to keep them in my inventory until I can make a snowman so I can give them to her for furniture, right? (just to confirm how it works idk)


----------



## Saranghae

suede said:


> I just caught two snowflakes, so now I need to keep them in my inventory until I can make a snowman so I can give them to her for furniture, right? (just to confirm how it works idk)



Yup!


----------



## Diableos

Can two black roses breed to produce more black roses? I've been trying to breed my two black roses for a while now and they just don't want to give me any others. I'm having more luck with every single other colour. Am I just unlucky, or will I have to use two red roses to get black roses every time?


----------



## JellyBeans

Diableos said:


> Can two black roses breed to produce more black roses? I've been trying to breed my two black roses for a while now and they just don't want to give me any others. I'm having more luck with every single other colour. Am I just unlucky, or will I have to use two red roses to get black roses every time?



Course they can breed. You're probably just a bit unlucky at the moment.


----------



## Diableos

JellyBeans said:


> Course they can breed. You're probably just a bit unlucky at the moment.



Thank you. :V I just started thinking it wouldn't work, especially because I've had blue roses, yet not a single other black one. Maybe I'll just water only the black ones tomorrow and hope they breed.

Another question regarding flowers... how much are the hybrids worth? I still need to get my hands on some, but I have no idea how much any of them are worth. I would assume that blue roses are the most expensive, so I could try and trade/sell those to find some others, but even then I don't know how much they could go for.


----------



## Byngo

Diableos said:


> Thank you. :V I just started thinking it wouldn't work, especially because I've had blue roses, yet not a single other black one. Maybe I'll just water only the black ones tomorrow and hope they breed.
> 
> Another question regarding flowers... how much are the hybrids worth? I still need to get my hands on some, but I have no idea how much any of them are worth. I would assume that blue roses are the most expensive, so I could try and trade/sell those to find some others, but even then I don't know how much they could go for.



I see Blue Roses, Purple Pansies, and all the Carnations going for an average price of 100k, though you could probably find nice people selling them for less. Most other hybrids I see sold anywhere from 25-80.


----------



## Snow

Diableos said:


> Thank you. :V I just started thinking it wouldn't work, especially because I've had blue roses, yet not a single other black one. Maybe I'll just water only the black ones tomorrow and hope they breed.



You only get a handful of new flowers each day -- so it's best to concentrate on just one or two colors (depending on how many you have). Setting up 4 pairs and only watering those seems to work the best.



Diableos said:


> Another question regarding flowers... how much are the hybrids worth? I still need to get my hands on some, but I have no idea how much any of them are worth. I would assume that blue roses are the most expensive, so I could try and trade/sell those to find some others, but even then I don't know how much they could go for.


I think hybrid prices are pretty volatile, because a lot depends on what people want; orange and black were going for more back in october, for example. I think if you have a lot of any hybrid, you can probably trade them 1:1 for breeding pairs of the colors you need.


----------



## Diableos

Lunatic said:


> I see Blue Roses, Purple Pansies, and all the Carnations going for an average price of 100k, though you could probably find nice people selling them for less. Most other hybrids I see sold anywhere from 25-80.





Snow said:


> You only get a handful of new flowers each day -- so it's best to concentrate on just one or two colors (depending on how many you have). Setting up 4 pairs and only watering those seems to work the best.
> 
> 
> I think hybrid prices are pretty volatile, because a lot depends on what people want; orange and black were going for more back in october, for example. I think if you have a lot of any hybrid, you can probably trade them 1:1 for breeding pairs of the colors you need.



Watering just 4 pairs seems fine. I was definitely watering more than that, so yeah... probably just a lot of bad luck with the black roses. :/

But thank you both!


----------



## RapidFireRicks

Is time traveling that big of a deal? I wanna play more but there's nothing to do in my town for today. Keep in mind that I'm still in the beginning of the game.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

RapidFireRicks said:


> Is time traveling that big of a deal? I wanna play more but there's nothing to do in my town for today. Keep in mind that I'm still in the beginning of the game.



If it helps you enjoy the game more, it's fine. But it might also make it less special when you make everything happen faster. I personally enjoy taking things day by day. But that also means that when I run out of things to do, that means I'm done for the day and will need to find something else to do. So if you want to continue playing AC instead of switching to something else, that might be the way to go.


----------



## Miss Renee

Can I put the snowflakes anywhere else other than my inventory?
I have 4 and they are taking up too much space but I don't want to get rid of them either.


----------



## Ras

No. They shouldn't be that hard to replace, though.


----------



## J087

Miss Renee said:


> Can I put the snowflakes anywhere else other than my inventory?
> I have 4 and they are taking up too much space but I don't want to get rid of them either.



Once caught they remain in your inventory until sold for 500 bells or exchanged with the snow people, whom can be build from December 11th to February's end. You can't drop, mail, store, display them.


----------



## squirtle

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and looking to buy the new Animal Crossing with a member of my family. We have AC Wild World and enjoyed playing with each other in our towns. Can we do the same thing in Animal Crossing New Leaf? Thanks!


----------



## Byngo

squirtle said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and looking to buy the new Animal Crossing with a member of my family. We have AC Wild World and enjoyed playing with each other in our towns. Can we do the same thing in Animal Crossing New Leaf? Thanks!



Yes, if you all have separate 3DS' and game cards, you can play with another person. c:


----------



## squirtle

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ras

If I do the reset trick to get a new villager to a good spot and then save with my new character, do I *have* to put up a tent?  My town is kind of set up in such a way that I don't have room for another player house.


----------



## Byngo

Ras said:


> If I do the reset trick to get a new villager to a good spot and then save with my new character, do I *have* to put up a tent?  My town is kind of set up in such a way that I don't have room for another player house.



Unfortunately, you have to set up your tent before you can save.


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  I suppose there's a way to delete it, but it would still wipe out some real estate and leave a dirt patch.  Hmm.  Will have to decide by Wednesday if I want to just roll the dice on the house going in a good spot.


----------



## Saranghae

Is there a way to check what my native fruit is? I've had every fruit for a long time and I kinda forgot.


----------



## JellyBeans

Saranghae said:


> Is there a way to check what my native fruit is? I've had every fruit for a long time and I kinda forgot.



Uhh look at old pictures of yours town? Or uh buy one of each perfect fruit and plant them all and see which ones turn into perfect fruit trees..


----------



## Akr4m

For villagers that you adopt from town to town. What memory do they keep. The original town they moved from or the previous towns memory?


----------



## Snow

Saranghae said:


> Is there a way to check what my native fruit is? I've had every fruit for a long time and I kinda forgot.



Sell one of each to retail and see which one has the native fruit price?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akr4m said:


> For villagers that you adopt from town to town. What memory do they keep. The original town they moved from or the previous towns memory?



In my experience they only remember the previous town, older towns are forgotten.


----------



## Akr4m

Ok thanks


----------



## Lurrdoc

I have a question about Toy Day. I've pretty much gathered what my villagers want, but something odd happened. Bella told me at first that she wanted something black, but when i spoke to her more, she then said an umbrella. Am I to believe this means she wants a black umbrella? Is the gift they want liable to change throughout the month? Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

Is there any website or anything that shows you how to create the look of certain fabrics while making a pro design? like somewhere I can go to learn how to make it look like lace, etc


----------



## Snow

Lurrdoc said:


> I have a question about Toy Day. I've pretty much gathered what my villagers want, but something odd happened. Bella told me at first that she wanted something black, but when i spoke to her more, she then said an umbrella. Am I to believe this means she wants a black umbrella? Is the gift they want liable to change throughout the month? Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks.



I believe from other people posts/answers that you will get up to 3 clues from each villager to help you sort through the toys that Jingle brings. In your case, yeah I would guess it's a black umbrella and the 3rd clue (if she ever gives it to you) will be the theme it falls into. (Bat umbrella, I'm thinking.)


----------



## Lurrdoc

Snow said:


> I believe from other people posts/answers that you will get up to 3 clues from each villager to help you sort through the toys that Jingle brings. In your case, yeah I would guess it's a black umbrella and the 3rd clue (if she ever gives it to you) will be the theme it falls into. (Bat umbrella, I'm thinking.)



Ah, okay, good. I was getting a little worried that I would have to not talk to them for their present to remain the same. I thought the idea of that to be weird, but I just wanted to be sure. Thanks!!


----------



## Sheba

Hi everyone, I am back with another question. So, in my town, it's currently snowing for the first time (I'm on November 26, so not current date). As my festival is in two days, I just went fishing to stock up a bit and figured 'hey, snow is like rain, so maybe I'll catch this Coelacanth (sp?) fish'. I'm not sure what size it is, but I think it's large? So far, however, I have only caught large fish starting with "Sea" and ending with "Bass", as expected. Or tuna. 

So I'm wondering: Is snow treated as rain in the game? I've been at it for two hours now. =/


----------



## Byngo

Sheba said:


> Hi everyone, I am back with another question. So, in my town, it's currently snowing for the first time (I'm on November 26, so not current date). As my festival is in two days, I just went fishing to stock up a bit and figured 'hey, snow is like rain, so maybe I'll catch this Coelacanth (sp?) fish'. I'm not sure what size it is, but I think it's large? So far, however, I have only caught large fish starting with "Sea" and ending with "Bass", as expected. Or tuna.
> 
> So I'm wondering: Is snow treated as rain in the game? I've been at it for two hours now. =/



Based on the AC Wiki snow counts. Have you fished between 4 PM to 9 AM?


----------



## Sheba

Lunatic said:


> Based on the AC Wiki snow counts. Have you fished between 4 PM to 9 AM?



Hmm. It's 4am in my town now (and in RL as well, homg, fish, appear!), so it should be good. D=


----------



## Sheba

Nevermind, I caught one! 

I have another question, though, and that's about how money trees work. In fact, I have no clue where to even start.
1) I tested burying 100 bells and didn't get a sapling, but the brown star. However, I don't have the golden shovel yet. Will saplings only appear when I use the golden shovel?
2) Are money trees like perfect fruit trees, in that they die after some time or do they give bells forever? Or do they turn into normal trees? I have faint memories which might be completely wrong that these trees in WW turned into normal trees, but that might just me being crazy.
3) If my memory serves me correctly, does that happen in this game, too? Would that mean that bells give me an unlimited supply of normal trees, basically? I want to have my whole town full of cherry blossom trees in spring, so I'm hoarding the normal saplings like mad, but they take up so much inventory space. X_X It would be nice if I could stop doing that and rely on bells instead, but I would need to know if money trees turn pink for that.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Question about the snowmam.
Is there an amount of time that needs to pass or some other requirement before she asks for snowflakes?
Or do I just need to get lucky in the dialogue she randomly spits out?


----------



## Sumemr

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Question about the snowmam.
> Is there an amount of time that needs to pass or some other requirement before she asks for snowflakes?
> Or do I just need to get lucky in the dialogue she randomly spits out?



She should ask for it immediately after you build her perfectly.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Sumemr said:


> She should ask for it immediately after you build her perfectly.


I didn't manage to get her perfect.
Everything seems to say she'll just ask for more snowflakes, but she just keeps yammering about the other snowpeople and lasting only a few days.

Can I only make 1 snowperson a day?


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, only one per day.

And remember, don't try to make the Snowbaby until the others have been made perfectly!


----------



## Ras

I gave Deirdre away today (TT to get her in boxes, TT back to current date) and then I went over and asked Pecan to move to my town.  When would be the next opportunity for me to pick up a villager?  Specifically, if I saw a giveaway of someone I liked right now, could I ask them to move in, or do I have to wait until Pecan is fully installed in my village?  Just to remove the question, Pecan will take me back up to nine villagers.  I guess on a related note, if Pecan's lot is roped off tomorrow and there is a camper, can I ask the camper to move in?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sheba said:


> Nevermind, I caught one!
> 
> I have another question, though, and that's about how money trees work. In fact, I have no clue where to even start.
> 1) I tested burying 100 bells and didn't get a sapling, but the brown star. However, I don't have the golden shovel yet. Will saplings only appear when I use the golden shovel?
> 2) Are money trees like perfect fruit trees, in that they die after some time or do they give bells forever? Or do they turn into normal trees? I have faint memories which might be completely wrong that these trees in WW turned into normal trees, but that might just me being crazy.
> 3) If my memory serves me correctly, does that happen in this game, too? Would that mean that bells give me an unlimited supply of normal trees, basically? I want to have my whole town full of cherry blossom trees in spring, so I'm hoarding the normal saplings like mad, but they take up so much inventory space. X_X It would be nice if I could stop doing that and rely on bells instead, but I would need to know if money trees turn pink for that.



1. Yes, you will need the golden shovel for this. And it has to be 1000 bell bags or more.
2. Money trees bear "fruit" only once, but I don't know for sure if the leaves will fall off. I'm 99% sure that it'll just turn into a normal tree, though. But you have to bury quite a lot of bells to have a reasonable chance of getting a money tree,
3. Yes, you can rely on money bags to plant trees


----------



## Sidewalk

I have villager whom I have ignore since she move in,  last Thurs,    waiting for the one week to pass for her to automatically move out.

So may I know if I TT to the day after her suppose move out date, this Fri,  will she be gone?

Or will TT mess it up? 

And usually which is a better way for TT? Using 3ds date or just Isabelle will do?

Thx


----------



## Akr4m

Sidewalk said:


> I have villager whom I have ignore since she move in,  last Thurs,    waiting for the one week to pass for her to automatically move out.
> So may I know if I TT to the day after her suppose move out date, this Fri,  will she be gone?
> Or will TT mess it up?
> And usually which is a better way for TT? Using 3ds date or just Isabelle will do?
> Thx



If they're moving on Friday you can TT to Saturday and they will be gone. Isabelle is faster. And TTing comes with many risk factors so it's up to you.


Question: Does anyone know if villagers will add DLC items to their houses?


----------



## Campy

Akr4m said:


> Question: Does anyone know if villagers will add DLC items to their houses?


Yup! I gave one of my villagers the rainbow screen and she's had it in her house for a long time.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sidewalk said:


> I have villager whom I have ignore since she move in,  last Thurs,    waiting for the one week to pass for her to automatically move out.
> 
> So may I know if I TT to the day after her suppose move out date, this Fri,  will she be gone?
> 
> Or will TT mess it up?
> 
> And usually which is a better way for TT? Using 3ds date or just Isabelle will do?
> 
> Thx



Do you know for sure what date she will move out? If so, it's safe. But if you haven't been given a date, I would just take it day by day.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

I have a question. I built a snowboy this afternoon in Animal Crossing, then I saved my game and close my 3DS. Now that I wanted to continue playing and was back in my town, suddenly I realized that my snowboy is gone? Literally vanished? Is this normal?


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Seriously, did anyone experience the same thing? I'm clueless.


----------



## Sidewalk

Akr4m said:


> If they're moving on Friday you can TT to Saturday and they will be gone. Isabelle is faster. And TTing comes with many risk factors so it's up to you.



i see. Thanks. I really want her out real bad.... 



Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Do you know for sure what date she will move out? If so, it's safe. But if you haven't been given a date, I would just take it day by day.



Nope, i only speak to her when she move in last thurs, didnt speak to her ever since. Running away when she ping me too, now she dont even bother to ping me >.<

I just hope she'll move out after one week. 

And i cant wait for her to move out, thats why i hope to TT to tomorrow or Sun, to see that shes gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mon-chou-crossing said:


> Seriously, did anyone experience the same thing? I'm clueless.



mine disappear the next day...


----------



## Saranghae

If I put down a custom-design sign pwp can my other characters change the design as well?


----------



## Ras

I just talked to Kabuki and the first words of dialog were "Achoo!" Is that just random or will he probably be sick tomorrow?


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Ras said:


> I just talked to Kabuki and the first words of dialog were "Achoo!" Is that just random or will he probably be sick tomorrow?



That's just random.


----------



## Snow

Sidewalk said:


> Nope, i only speak to her when she move in last thurs, didnt speak to her ever since. Running away when she ping me too, now she dont even bother to ping me >.<
> 
> I just hope she'll move out after one week.
> 
> And i cant wait for her to move out, thats why i hope to TT to tomorrow or Sun, to see that shes gone.



Ignoring a new villager doesn't necessarily make them move -- that's not guaranteed. I wouldn't tt unless you have heard from her or someone else that she is definitely leaving -- or you might accidentally tt out someone else!


----------



## JellyBeans

Saranghae said:


> If I put down a custom-design sign pwp can my other characters change the design as well?



Yeah think so.


----------



## Tucker

Can someone help me idenify this wall? I found it in a dream town and I really want it. After looking though the QR codes, I couldn't find the wall, so I figured it's an item. It would mean a lot to me if you can help me with this.


----------



## Byngo

Tucker said:


> Can someone help me idenify this wall? I found it in a dream town and I really want it. After looking though the QR codes, I couldn't find the wall, so I figured it's an item. It would mean a lot to me if you can help me with this.
> 
> View attachment 20316



That's definitely a QR code. Do you remember the dream town? You could possibly get the design from there if you find Wendell wondering around.


----------



## Pixlplume

I've been noticing snowflakes have only been appearing along a water source. Is this coincidence, or is this where they usually appear?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Etinceru said:


> I've been noticing snowflakes have only been appearing along a water source. Is this coincidence, or is this where they usually appear?



Coincidence, I think. I found one by my plaza and there's no water there. I've been wondering if bushes has anything to do with where the snowflakes appear, but pretty much anywhere in my town is close to a bush... I think they can probably appear anywhere.


----------



## raikishi

I keep trying to visit new towns but I keep getting Error Code: 0180512. I went to the nintendo website and still can't fix it. I haven't been able to do anything online ;-;


----------



## Tucker

Lunatic said:


> That's definitely a QR code. Do you remember the dream town? You could possibly get the design from there if you find Wendell wondering around.



Alright thank you for identifying, I went to Wendell but he didn't have it. So that means this person must have gotten the pattern from someone else.


----------



## Gingersnap

is there anyway to convince a villager who is already in boxes to stay instead of move?


----------



## Tucker

Sadly no, there's no way.  If they're going to move, try trading the villager for another villager you may want on the forums.


----------



## Sidewalk

Will villagers move out just one day apart?

Im going to create a new char, say hi to 2 villagers ,and ignore them.

One is Daisy today, and the other is Jambette who will be moving in tomorrow. 

Hope in one weeks time they will both move out in succession ...


----------



## oath2order

I doubt they would.


----------



## Squeaky

Ugh, so I've been trying to get Merengue to move for 3 days now... she finally pinged me today, and when I said bye to her, she said something like she "needed to think about it more"... does that mean she's not moving now?  This is frustrating x.x


----------



## Snow

Squeaky said:


> Ugh, so I've been trying to get Merengue to move for 3 days now... she finally pinged me today, and when I said bye to her, she said something like she "needed to think about it more"... does that mean she's not moving now?  This is frustrating x.x



sadly yes -- next time that happens reset your game and try again. The moving villager gets set at 6am/on game load so it stays the same all day until you talk to them. If they ping you and the convo doesn't go the way you want then you can reset and try again. If you've been ignoring them they are even more likely to pull the "we need to be better friends" type thing. Good luck!


----------



## Squeaky

Snow said:


> sadly yes -- next time that happens reset your game and try again. The moving villager gets set at 6am/on game load so it stays the same all day until you talk to them. If they ping you and the convo doesn't go the way you want then you can reset and try again. If you've been ignoring them they are even more likely to pull the "we need to be better friends" type thing. Good luck!



Craaaap... I literally just saved 30 seconds ago.

I wish I knew that before ><' Thanks.


----------



## Miss Renee

I have over 10 PWPs right now, a good bit of flowers, and tons of trees.
I'm trying to get perfect town status but it isn't happening. 
Can having too many trees mess it up? Or do I need more flowers?


----------



## Squeaky

When you talk to Isabelle about the citizen happiness, what does she say?

I know most places say you have to have 10 PWPs for a perfect town... I had 10, got the perfect town rating for 2 days, and then on the 3rd day Isabelle told me the people wanted more PWPs.  I have about 14 now and I haven't lost the rating since.


----------



## Miss Renee

Squeaky said:


> When you talk to Isabelle about the citizen happiness, what does she say?
> 
> I know most places say you have to have 10 PWPs for a perfect town... I had 10, got the perfect town rating for 2 days, and then on the 3rd day Isabelle told me the people wanted more PWPs.  I have about 14 now and I haven't lost the rating since.


She says that my town is underdeveloped.


----------



## Squeaky

Miss Renee said:


> She says that my town is underdeveloped.



Guess you'll have to add a couple more, then.  I had to have more than 10 too. D:


----------



## Byngo

Squeaky said:


> Guess you'll have to add a couple more, then.  I had to have more than 10 too. D:



Do you have a lot of trees? Or recently planted quite a few? Because if you have a lot of trees, you need more than 10 PWP's. Like when I did landscaping and lined all my paths with trees, I had to build 2-3 more PWP's.


----------



## Miss Renee

Lunatic said:


> Do you have a lot of trees? Or recently planted quite a few? Because if you have a lot of trees, you need more than 10 PWP's. Like when I did landscaping and lined all my paths with trees, I had to build 2-3 more PWP's.



Oh dang. That is my problem then. My town is literally a forest.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

my snow is really patchy. does it not stick to places where the grass is worn away?


----------



## Xanarcah

xpaintitblack7x said:


> my snow is really patchy. does it not stick to places where the grass is worn away?



Nope, snow only sticks to your grass. Any bald spots your town naturally has or places where it's been worn away through playing will be devoid of snow.


----------



## oath2order

Xanarcah said:


> Nope, snow only sticks to your grass. Any bald spots your town naturally has or places where it's been worn away through playing will be devoid of snow.



Which SUCKS


----------



## juneau

If I keep TTing back and forth between two days (like going from the 14th to 15th, and back) to change store inventory, build PWPs, etc., will there be any negative consequences? I know about the turnips, but I don't have any of those right now, so it doesn't matter. Will there be any nasty surprises, like villagers in boxes or something?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

@Nerakil
Considering that each day you TT back or forth, a day will have passed, you need to talk to your villagers to make sure that no one is moving. Also make sure that your flowers don't die if you don't have beautiful town ordinance.



Snow said:


> sadly yes -- next time that happens reset your game and try again. The moving villager gets set at 6am/on game load so it stays the same all day until you talk to them. If they ping you and the convo doesn't go the way you want then you can reset and try again. If you've been ignoring them they are even more likely to pull the "we need to be better friends" type thing. Good luck!



Alternatively, reset and just don't talk to the villager who is moving. You've already been given the date, and it won't change.


----------



## juneau

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Leer

i haven't had anyone in my campsite in weeks. i have 9, soon to be 8, residents. is it because its winter?


----------



## JellyBeans

Leer said:


> i haven't had anyone in my campsite in weeks. i have 9, soon to be 8, residents. is it because its winter?



No, it's not because it's winter. In Winter you get epic igloos instead of tents 

But it's rare-ish having campers. Sometimes I go weeks without out them and then have loads. It's totally random.


----------



## Campy

Leer said:


> i haven't had anyone in my campsite in weeks. i have 9, soon to be 8, residents. is it because its winter?


Nope; the only thing that changes in winter is that instead of a tent, they'll camp in an igloo! Number of villagers in your town also doesn't have anything to do with it as far as I know. It's just random when campers show up.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

OK then, what's the best way to get grass to grow back? I've heard planting flowers helps, and I've also heard it does nothing

edit: Aside from not walking on it lol


----------



## Byngo

xpaintitblack7x said:


> OK then, what's the best way to get grass to grow back? I've heard planting flowers helps, and I've also heard it does nothing
> 
> edit: Aside from not walking on it lol



Planting flowers does help. It's also extremely helpful if you have a gold watering can, as you can water a lot without walking over so much grass.


----------



## Pixlplume

Is there a limit as to how many Fish furniture you can get per tourney?


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

Lunatic said:


> Planting flowers does help. It's also extremely helpful if you have a gold watering can, as you can water a lot without walking over so much grass.



Great, thanks! I currently have an overabundance of flowers, and now I know what to do with them


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Etinceru said:


> Is there a limit as to how many Fish furniture you can get per tourney?



I don't think there's a hard limit - at least I haven't found it. The only limit is when you can no longer find any fish to beat the current record.


----------



## juneau

I've had Shampoodle for at least 3 weeks now and have changed my hair multiple times on all characters, but I still don't have the option to change my eye color. Is there something I need to do in order to prompt Harriet to bring it up?


----------



## Byngo

Nerakil said:


> I've had Shampoodle for at least 3 weeks now and have changed my hair multiple times on all characters, but I still don't have the option to change my eye color. Is there something I need to do in order to prompt Harriet to bring it up?



Have you tried talking to Harriet?


----------



## juneau

Yup, she just tells me to sit in the chair.


----------



## Byngo

Nerakil said:


> Yup, she just tells me to sit in the chair.



Huh... I don't know then. Try sitting in the other chair?


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

Back with more grass questions! 

How long does it take for it to start growing back? 
If I walk on it at all, will that keep it from growing back?
Is it necessary to water the flowers on the dirt patches even if I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance?


----------



## juneau

Lunatic said:


> Huh... I don't know then. Try sitting in the other chair?



Hm, nope, she'll only tell me to sit in the one with the machine. Guess the only thing to do is just keep waiting, I've been looking at this thread about it and it seems kind of inconsistent for other people sometimes, too.


----------



## FireNinja1

xpaintitblack7x said:


> Back with more grass questions!
> 
> How long does it take for it to start growing back?
> If I walk on it at all, will that keep it from growing back?
> Is it necessary to water the flowers on the dirt patches even if I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance?


It'll grow if you don't walk on it.
Yes.
Uh...I don't think so.


----------



## juneau

I got a "bunny i. balloon" from a friend and I was just wondering if it'll break if I hold it all the time? Under what circumstances would it pop?


----------



## Ras

It will never pop.  But, if you are having bad luck and trip while holding it, it'll float away.


----------



## juneau

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why do some of my pine trees not have lights on them...


----------



## BlueLeaf

KarlaKGB said:


> Why do some of my pine trees not have lights on them...



Only some, or most, of the trees light up. I believe it's at least more than 60% usually. One member has said 90% were lit up.


----------



## KarlaKGB

It's definitely the majority. Thought I just got scammed by Leif or something.


----------



## Solarah

A villager I'm trying to TT out just pinged me and said she wanted to move on the 25th, when I told her that she should she said "I'm glad you're being so supportive. This will be my first step in a whole new life adventure." Is it safe to say she'll move on that date now, or should I restart the day and try again? ^^;


----------



## jPottie

Solarah said:


> A villager I'm trying to TT out just pinged me and said she wanted to move on the 25th, when I told her that she should she said "I'm glad you're being so supportive. This will be my first step in a whole new life adventure." Is it safe to say she'll move on that date now, or should I restart the day and try again? ^^;



Nope, it means she's outta there! You should be safe to TT : D


----------



## Solarah

Thanks so much!


----------



## Divo

Ah, probably should've asked my question here. Is there a way to reliably reset the chances of a Flea spawning? My game's in June right now, due to reseting recently. I'm trying to catch everything the earliest I can. Does walking in and out of houses do the trick? Save and Continue?


----------



## Diableos

When Gracie visits for the first time, I know that several people TT back and forth to pass the fashion check four times over, but I don't know if I would really want to do that. Is it possible to pass Gracie's fashion check once on four different characters and have it count? Like for Katrina you can visit her on any character in your town and it will count towards the 20 visits required, so I would assume it's the same, but I can't test that yet and I would like to know if it'll work or not before I spend my time doing it.


----------



## Byngo

Diableos said:


> When Gracie visits for the first time, I know that several people TT back and forth to pass the fashion check four times over, but I don't know if I would really want to do that. Is it possible to pass Gracie's fashion check once on four different characters and have it count? Like for Katrina you can visit her on any character in your town and it will count towards the 20 visits required, so I would assume it's the same, but I can't test that yet and I would like to know if it'll work or not before I spend my time doing it.



I believe each character can pass.


----------



## Snow

Diableos said:


> When Gracie visits for the first time, I know that several people TT back and forth to pass the fashion check four times over, but I don't know if I would really want to do that. Is it possible to pass Gracie's fashion check once on four different characters and have it count? Like for Katrina you can visit her on any character in your town and it will count towards the 20 visits required, so I would assume it's the same, but I can't test that yet and I would like to know if it'll work or not before I spend my time doing it.



Do you mean in that one visit? Any character can take her fashion challenge, but once one of them has passed it she won't let any one else do it that visit. You will need 4 separate visits from her.


----------



## Diableos

Snow said:


> Do you mean in that one visit? Any character can take her fashion challenge, but once one of them has passed it she won't let any one else do it that visit. You will need 4 separate visits from her.



Oh, yes, I meant in one visit. Only one character can do it per visit, huh? That sucks. :/ Guess I'll either have to wait a long time for her to show up 4 different times, or use that little TT trick. Hmm... Thanks, though!


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Hi! So, for Christmas I am asking for another copy of Animal Crossing New leaf for TTing, but I was wondering if that would affect my other game. I have a physical copy of the game and I'm asking for another physical copy, but I'd like to know does that affect the game. Does it save in the card/chip thing or in the system?


----------



## Snow

Danni_Castelia said:


> Hi! So, for Christmas I am asking for another copy of Animal Crossing New leaf for TTing, but I was wondering if that would affect my other game. I have a physical copy of the game and I'm asking for another physical copy, but I'd like to know does that affect the game. Does it save in the card/chip thing or in the system?



They won't affect each other at all; your game save is in the cartridge. The only thing you'll notice is (assuming you have the one 3DS?) that you streetpass out the mayor you played as most recently; also you will pick streetpasses and spotpasses up in whichever game you play first, the other game will not get them.


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Snow said:


> They won't affect each other at all; your game save is in the cartridge. The only thing you'll notice is (assuming you have the one 3DS?) that you streetpass out the mayor you played as most recently; also you will pick streetpasses and spotpasses up in whichever game you play first, the other game will not get them.


Yes I do have one 3DS. And thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Can anyone tell me whether it's possible to have 2 campfires in your town, or is it one of those PWP that you can only have one of?


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ I have no idea, sorry. :/ Just try it maybe?

I have a question regarding the Snowpeople. Is it possible to give my snowflakes to another persons Snowmam? They are blocking almost my whole inventory but I can't manage to build a Snowmam. -.- It always ends up being a Snowboy/Snowtyke...


----------



## Jinglefruit

SliceAndDice said:


> ^ I have no idea, sorry. :/ Just try it maybe?
> 
> I have a question regarding the Snowpeople. Is it possible to give my snowflakes to another persons Snowmam? They are blocking almost my whole inventory but I can't manage to build a Snowmam. -.- It always ends up being a Snowboy/Snowtyke...



Thing is I can't try it as I don't have it unlocked yet. I'm trying to plan where to put my campsite (and police station.) 

I'm pretty sure another towns snowmam will take them. Though you can also sell them at re-tail for 500 bells each or throw them in a garbage can to make room.


----------



## Ras

You can definitely give them to Snowmams in other towns.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Alright. Thanks guys. Now to find someone with a Snowmam and without a recently voided villager. xD


----------



## Diableos

Speaking of voided villagers, when you void a villager, there's obviously still the chance that they will move into the town of whoever you visit/whoever visits you. Is there a way to stop that at all? Is there a set time for them to stay in the void? Can I "clear" my list of voided villagers, or will they just move into any town that has space? I've had multiple unwanted villagers moving into my town because I wasn't told they had recently moved, and I wouldn't want it to happen to anyone else.


----------



## Sidewalk

Pate is in my main street close to a week,  so may I know how to get her to move in?
Thanks


----------



## Saranghae

I want to use my second town to cycle villagers and stuff but can someone explain to me how it works/how to get started?


----------



## priceiswong

Lunatic said:


> Planting flowers does help. It's also extremely helpful if you have a gold watering can, as you can water a lot without walking over so much grass.



How do you get a gold watering can?


----------



## effluo

priceiswong said:


> How do you get a gold watering can?



You have to have a "perfect town" for 15 days in a row to get a golden watering can. Isabelle will give it to you once you do. ^^


----------



## Snow

Diableos said:


> Speaking of voided villagers, when you void a villager, there's obviously still the chance that they will move into the town of whoever you visit/whoever visits you. Is there a way to stop that at all? Is there a set time for them to stay in the void? Can I "clear" my list of voided villagers, or will they just move into any town that has space? I've had multiple unwanted villagers moving into my town because I wasn't told they had recently moved, and I wouldn't want it to happen to anyone else.



apparently the "outbox" you have is dumped on the first wifi or streetpass exchange you have. So if you were to visit a town with 10 villagers, your outbox would dump but they couldn't receive anyone. It has worked for me and my friends so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sidewalk said:


> Pate is in my main street close to a week,  so may I know how to get her to move in?
> Thanks



An old villager will remain in main street until 10 or so more villagers have moved away. (16 have to move away after them, 10 or so, not sure exactly, after they appear in main street). When they disappear the 16-villager cycle is complete.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Anyone know if by talking to a villager that you've been avoiding (for kicking them out purposes) *as Santa*, does that put them on the ladder of friendship/neediness like it would if you spoke to them as yourself any other day?

I had Eugene move in at random and I just want him gone, but I'm worried come Toy Day, he'll be sticking around for a lot longer :c
I havent asked him what he wants for Toy Day but he's the last one i need so i'm at a standstill, do i give up my ability to get Jingle's pic or do I live with Eugene? :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ras said:


> It will never pop.  But, if you are having bad luck and trip while holding it, it'll float away.



wait, by float away do you mean you'll lose it??
or is it just an animation that goes along with tripping, like when you switch it out for a shovel or something, i've noticed it seemed to float away ;0


----------



## Byngo

yourlilemogirl said:


> Anyone know if by talking to a villager that you've been avoiding (for kicking them out purposes) *as Santa*, does that put them on the ladder of friendship/neediness like it would if you spoke to them as yourself any other day?
> 
> I had Eugene move in at random and I just want him gone, but I'm worried come Toy Day, he'll be sticking around for a lot longer :c
> I havent asked him what he wants for Toy Day but he's the last one i need so i'm at a standstill, do i give up my ability to get Jingle's pic or do I live with Eugene?



Talking to him as Santa would probably put him in the friendship latter, considering things like taking an order at the caf? put villagers in the friendship latter.


----------



## Ras

yourlilemogirl said:


> wait, by float away do you mean you'll lose it??
> or is it just an animation that goes along with tripping, like when you switch it out for a shovel or something, i've noticed it seemed to float away ;0



It floats away, meaning you lose it.  I've never had it happen to me, but that's what I've been told.  I now have so many of these things due to having a second 3DS that I'll put on my King Tut mask later and see what happens.


----------



## Saranghae

Ras said:


> It floats away, meaning you lose it.  I've never had it happen to me, but that's what I've been told.  I now have so many of these things due to having a second 3DS that I'll put on my King Tut mask later and see what happens.



Yup, I tripped holding a balloon and I lost it (and shut off my game so fast haha)


----------



## Sleepy

How accurate are the toy day descriptions? Do I order them in the mail beforehand? 

For instance, Diana wants a white toy. I don't know what the game defines as a toy, and I don't think I have a white one cataloged. I've missed toy day in every AC game actually :L


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Sleepy said:


> How accurate are the toy day descriptions? Do I order them in the mail beforehand?
> 
> For instance, Diana wants a white toy. I don't know what the game defines as a toy, and I don't think I have a white one cataloged. I've missed toy day in every AC game actually :L



Jingle gives you all the toys in Santa's sack on Dec. 24th.
A bunch of my villagers wanted dolls, and Jingle gave me a wobbilina for pink doll, black lucky cats and gold lucky cats for the black and yellow dolls respectively.

It's just a matter of figuring which fits their wish best, and if needed, making a guess.
Henry wanted a gray furni item, and the only thing i had in the bag like that was a tall lantern, which he was happy with.


----------



## Sleepy

yourlilemogirl said:


> Jingle gives you all the toys in Santa's sack on Dec. 24th.
> A bunch of my villagers wanted dolls, and Jingle gave me a wobbilina for pink doll, black lucky cats and gold lucky cats for the black and yellow dolls respectively.
> 
> It's just a matter of figuring which fits their wish best, and if needed, making a guess.
> Henry wanted a gray furni item, and the only thing i had in the bag like that was a tall lantern, which he was happy with.



Ahh, I was hoping it would work that way. Having to order stuff would be a little complicated. Cheers~


----------



## Sleepy

How do I make a snowmam, I have tried 5 days in a row now :O


----------



## Byngo

Sleepy said:


> How do I make a snowmam, I have tried 5 days in a row now :O



Here's a guide for making all 4 snowmen.


----------



## Sidewalk

Snow said:


> An old villager will remain in main street until 10 or so more villagers have moved away. (16 have to move away after them, 10 or so, not sure exactly, after they appear in main street). When they disappear the 16-villager cycle is complete.



Problem is she's never my villager, I don't know how she appear on my main street.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I cannot for the life of me find this blinking Oarfish.


----------



## louise23

is there a way to get my old town back brother got rid of it


----------



## Byngo

louise23 said:


> is there a way to get my old town back brother got rid of it



If he deleted it, than unfortunately there isn't a way to recover it. :c


----------



## Sleepy

Lunatic said:


> Here's a guide for making all 4 snowmen.



Thank you, that was very helpful 

What is all this I hear about physical copies and data corruption? I've put hundreds of hours into my physical copy of NL, and am pretty attached to my town. Naturally I'm slightly worried. What causes data corruption, and how can I prevent it?


----------



## Twisk

Is having a fully expanded basement necessary in order to start the HHA theme challenge?
(I know that starting the challenge requires your house to be fully expanded and loan-free, but my wishful thinking is that the basement "doesn't count" since I'm having trouble gathering all the bells needed for the expansions)


----------



## juneau

Everyone in my town is wearing the purple ninja outfit, with the exception of maybe one or two villagers. Is this like a fashion trend? I don't really care enough to make them all change, but I was just wondering why they're all wearing the same shirt.


----------



## Snow

Twisk said:


> Is having a fully expanded basement necessary in order to start the HHA theme challenge?
> (I know that starting the challenge requires your house to be fully expanded and loan-free, but my wishful thinking is that the basement "doesn't count" since I'm having trouble gathering all the bells needed for the expansions)



Yup, Lyle will not offer you the theme challenge until your house is fully expanded and completely paid off. Once you do that he'll show up at your door and invite you to do the challenges.


----------



## Twisk

Oh okay, thanks Snow! 



Nerakil said:


> Everyone in my town is wearing the purple ninja outfit, with the exception of maybe one or two villagers. Is this like a fashion trend? I don't really care enough to make them all change, but I was just wondering why they're all wearing the same shirt.



This is pretty normal, I think! Everyone in my town is wearing a dawn tank, and previously this year many of them were wearing a bad plaid shirt. There's also this thread on the forums that someone started about this phenomenon.  What happens, I think, is that villagers can pass on clothes and catchphrases to other villagers.



Sleepy said:


> What is all this I hear about physical copies and data corruption? I've put hundreds of hours into my physical copy of NL, and am pretty attached to my town. Naturally I'm slightly worried. What causes data corruption, and how can I prevent it?



I've also put a lot of work into my town and I'm attached to it, so I feel the same worry, but we have to keep in mind that for every story we read about data corruption, there are countless others who have not had any problems with data corruption. What causes data corruption is interrupting saving. So don't close the DS lid while saving, don't turn off the power while saving, don't eject the card while saving -- just be very careful and don't do anything while saving! It's also not a bad idea to wait for it to return to the home screen and see the Animal Crossing logo pops up, just to make sure it's completely done.


----------



## Ras

Is the PWP preview pretty accurate?  I just placed the cafe, and it looked fine in previews, but the Lloid is two steps away from my path, and if that's where the door is, I'm afraid the extra "dead" space is going to kill my path.  It didn't in the preview.  Hopefully, the Lloid is positioned where the cafe begins, which would include the first dead space, the signage, and other stuff out front.  And then, the second dead line would break my flower line, which is perfectly fine.  And then my path would be intact.  It'll really be crushing otherwise.  

I had a grand plan of where I wanted the cafe to go, but Isabelle wouldn't let me put it there in any acceptable way.  I found this alternate spot, and I think it's pretty much perfect.  Kind of glad she wouldn't let me put it in the first spot, UNLESS I screwed up and killed my path.

I did have to kill a perfect snowman to build here, though.  

Edit: paid for, so I can know in 2 hours


----------



## KarlaKGB

The preview should be 100% accurate, I've never seen it when it wasn't, and I have a lot of paths to work around in my town.


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Hi! Recently I bout another New Leaf game cartridge, but this one was going to be used for cycling. There are none of my dream villagers in that town and I wanted to use it to give others their dreamies for free. 
Anyways my question is how do I cycle... I mean I TT forward one day and then do I repeat that process or is there a much faster way to do it like those people in the cycling thread?


----------



## Boidoh

If I have a Digital copy and get a Physical copy will that any way affect the other game?


----------



## Snow

Boidoh said:


> If I have a Digital copy and get a Physical copy will that any way affect the other game?



No, they won't affect each other. The only thing you'll want to watch for is that only ONE copy per 3DS can pick up spotpasses and streetpasses, so make sure you pick them up with the game you want them in.


----------



## Sidewalk

Can I prevent my villagers in my void from being pass to other players during streetpass if I don't put ac as my game inside the cartridge?


----------



## Boidoh

Streetpass data is store on the system so I would guess no. Only if you turn off streetpass for ACNL in system settings.


----------



## Snow

Sidewalk said:


> Can I prevent my villagers in my void from being pass to other players during streetpass if I don't put ac as my game inside the cartridge?



Boidoh is right, you streetpass game data whether or not the game is present.


----------



## Moontoon

Hello! Does anyone know when aurora borealis occurs? It's night and the sky is clear, but no sight of it :/


----------



## Snow

It's not every night, not sure if there's a way to know when you'll have it. I've had villagers mention that it might happen a couple of times.


----------



## Ras

KarlaKGB said:


> The preview should be 100% accurate, I've never seen it when it wasn't, and I have a lot of paths to work around in my town.



Thanks, it was accurate and my cafe and path look pretty good.


----------



## Moontoon

Snow said:


> It's not every night, not sure if there's a way to know when you'll have it. I've had villagers mention that it might happen a couple of times.




They eventually showed up  Thanks for your reply~


----------



## juneau

Twisk said:


> This is pretty normal, I think! Everyone in my town is wearing a dawn tank, and previously this year many of them were wearing a bad plaid shirt. There's also this thread on the forums that someone started about this phenomenon.  What happens, I think, is that villagers can pass on clothes and catchphrases to other villagers.



Oh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Sheba

Okay, I need serious help because I am seemingly doing something very wrong. =/

I heard everyone on the forum talk about turnips, so despite having no room to store them, I bought a lot for around one million bells, littering my plaza with them. I bought them for 101 bells each. Now it's Friday and despite me checking Re-Tail every day, the price only keeps dropping - it started Monday at 90 bells and now it's at 60 or something. What in all worlds? How am I supposed to make a profit with this? I am horribly confused as to what to do now. I mean, I'll probably sell them today since it only seems to get worse and I need to clean my plaza because my villagers are complaining and I'm close to the perfect town rating otherwise, but I am obviously not getting how this is supposed to work in the first place, lol.


----------



## louise23

hi how many villages can you have in one town was told 10 then 12 if your town has lots of stuff


----------



## Ras

Sheba said:


> Okay, I need serious help because I am seemingly doing something very wrong. =/
> 
> I heard everyone on the forum talk about turnips, so despite having no room to store them, I bought a lot for around one million bells, littering my plaza with them. I bought them for 101 bells each. Now it's Friday and despite me checking Re-Tail every day, the price only keeps dropping - it started Monday at 90 bells and now it's at 60 or something. What in all worlds? How am I supposed to make a profit with this? I am horribly confused as to what to do now. I mean, I'll probably sell them today since it only seems to get worse and I need to clean my plaza because my villagers are complaining and I'm close to the perfect town rating otherwise, but I am obviously not getting how this is supposed to work in the first place, lol.



There are four possible patterns, described here.  It sounds like you have the decreasing pattern.

The best thing to do with turnips is to look at the Train Station section of this board.  People there often post when their towns have good turnip prices.  There is even a sticky thread for this purpose.  You can then ask to come over, and when they open up, you can make a fortune.  Just be sure to have all of your turnips loaded into your inventory so you can just travel between their Re-Tail and your station locker without you having to leave town and come back.

And, the best storage solution is to create a second character to live in your town, I'm afraid.  Either that, or find a way to store a bunch of stuff in your museum.  I know it's a pain.  I have a second mayor on a second 3DS, and his inventory is filled with my original mayor's inventory since my original mayor is the turnip mogul.  LOL.



louise23 said:


> hi how many villages can you have in one town was told 10 then 12 if your town has lots of stuff



10 is the absolute limit.


----------



## Sheba

Thanks a lot, Ras. I'll look for that topic now.  I changed my whole inventory around now; my plaza is now full of my furnitures and my locker full of turnips, lol. And yeah, I fully plan on making an alt character as soon as the villager blocking the spot where the house is supposed to go will move out.


----------



## Diableos

I have a few questions about voided villagers/trading.

Firstly, if I visit someone's town to ask a villager to move into mine, but that person also had a villager in the void, would the villager I asked effectively have priority and move in as opposed to the voided one? Or would it be a 50/50 chance?

Secondly, if I have a villager in the void and visit a town that has 10 villagers, would that definitely clear my void? So if I were to do some villager trading with someone from a town with 9 villagers, I wouldn't pass on my voided villager?

Finally, if I visited a town with 10 villagers to clear my void, but that person had one in the void as well, and then I went to another town to ask a villager to move in... once again, would the villager I asked have priority, or would it be the voided one because technically it was first?

I apologise if my questions are hard to understand!


----------



## Snow

The most recent invite always takes precedence. So if you've picked up a voided villager but you invite someone_ before they put down a plot_, the pick-up will be dropped in favor of the invited villager. If you invite two villagers, the 2nd will move in and the first will get dropped.

As far as going to a town with 10 -- it has always worked for my friends and I.


----------



## Diableos

Snow said:


> The most recent invite always takes precedence. So if you've picked up a voided villager but you invite someone_ before they put down a plot_, the pick-up will be dropped in favor of the invited villager. If you invite two villagers, the 2nd will move in and the first will get dropped.
> 
> As far as going to a town with 10 -- it has always worked for my friends and I.



Ah, thank you! That's exactly what I wanted to hear. Thank you so much, again! For answering a lot of my questions lately. 

So basically if I go to a town with 10, it will clear my void, and even if I pick up a voided villager, they won't move in as long as I invite one before the voided plot goes down. That's good news!


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you boidoh , snow.


----------



## saramew

This is probably on this thread already, but there are so many pages! ;v; I thought I cycled 16 villagers out for Francine, but she's still on my main street today. Do they always leave main street after the 16 cycle, or do they sometimes still show up? I'd like to take her back in my town ASAP, so does this mean I have to boot out a few more villagers?


----------



## Ras

I have three normals because I want three normals but the game doesn't want me to have three normals.  Since I took Lolly in, Skye and Fauna have both asked to move twice.  I know the game wants to balance things a little, and I do not have an uchi at all.  What I want to know is, are those three the only ones who will ask to move until the number of normals is reduced?  I know some people believe you should let them go when they want to go, but I've had Skye less than 20 days and that's just not what I want to do.  If it's mostly random and weighted towards balancing things, I'll just have to wait until it's a villager I'm more willing to see gone.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ras said:


> I have three normals because I want three normals but the game doesn't want me to have three normals.  Since I took Lolly in, Skye and Fauna have both asked to move twice.  I know the game wants to balance things a little, and I do not have an uchi at all.  What I want to know is, are those three the only ones who will ask to move until the number of normals is reduced?  I know some people believe you should let them go when they want to go, but I've had Skye less than 20 days and that's just not what I want to do.  If it's mostly random and weighted towards balancing things, I'll just have to wait until it's a villager I'm more willing to see gone.



It's random. Eventually someone else will ask to move out



saramew said:


> This is probably on this thread already, but there are so many pages! ;v; I thought I cycled 16 villagers out for Francine, but she's still on my main street today. Do they always leave main street after the 16 cycle, or do they sometimes still show up? I'd like to take her back in my town ASAP, so does this mean I have to boot out a few more villagers?



You have to boot out a few more villagers :3 They disappear from Main Street when you have cycled 16 as they are no longer on the games memory.


----------



## juneau

I got the perfect town rating yesterday, and kept it up for a few (in game) days. I TT one day at a time always, and probably played ahead about five days today, through all of which I kept the rating, then all of a sudden, my town becomes "so-so" when I talk to Isabelle. Apparently people say I need more PWPs, even though I got the rating with 11 PWPs and haven't knocked down any since. Does TTing mess with the rating somehow? I can't think of anything I changed that would have lowered my rating, no chopping down trees, I have new hybrids growing every day and no trash on the floor.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Nerakil said:


> I got the perfect town rating yesterday, and kept it up for a few (in game) days. I TT one day at a time always, and probably played ahead about five days today, through all of which I kept the rating, then all of a sudden, my town becomes "so-so" when I talk to Isabelle. Apparently people say I need more PWPs, even though I got the rating with 11 PWPs and haven't knocked down any since. Does TTing mess with the rating somehow? I can't think of anything I changed that would have lowered my rating, no chopping down trees, I have new hybrids growing every day and no trash on the floor.



Do you have the same amount of villagers as when you achieved perfect town status? Apparently villager houses count as PWPs in this regard.


----------



## Sleepy

I keep hearing about save data corruption in AC:NL, and honestly, I'm paranoid to play my game now. I'm 200+ hours in, and I've invested a LOT in my game. 

How common is save data corruption on a physical copy? What can I do, because at this point I'm afraid to play and that should not be the case...


----------



## janedoe

I have a question about the HHA theme challenges (if this has been answered before, which it probably has, I'm sorry >.<)
It says that the main floor rooms and the upstairs counts toward the theme points, but says that the basement doesn't count. Does that mean it doesn't count toward any points at all? If I had a full Gorgeous series or a full Nintendo set collection, would I not get any points? Thanks


----------



## juneau

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Do you have the same amount of villagers as when you achieved perfect town status? Apparently villager houses count as PWPs in this regard.



That must be it, I had a villager move out that day, darn.  Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Okay, so Phoebe was my sixth villager, so I knew the next two would be either a smug or a lazy.  The next one was due to lay down his plot tomorrow, so I timetraveled to tomorrow morning and did the reset trick three times and got Drago.  Saved.  Timetraveled back to the current date, and his house is up and he's still in boxes, moving in.  My question is, will my next villager put down a plot tomorrow morning since Drago's house is already up, or will they keep to the original schedule and put down a plot the next day?  I'm really wanting to control who my smug is so I can give him to a friend, so I don't want to mess this up.

While I'm at it, is it absolutely crucial that I start the game and save as my mayor at 5:58am before I create a new character?  Why is it important to save as mayor?  If I save and quit as my mayor right now and then TT to 6am tomorrow and go in as a new character, isn't that good enough?  When I controlled Phoebe's arrival, I didn't time travel at all.  I just started the game for the first time that day as a new character and made sure the villager was acceptable.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> Okay, so Phoebe was my sixth villager, so I knew the next two would be either a smug or a lazy.  The next one was due to lay down his plot tomorrow, so I timetraveled to tomorrow morning and did the reset trick three times and got Drago.  Saved.  Timetraveled back to the current date, and his house is up and he's still in boxes, moving in.  My question is, will my next villager put down a plot tomorrow morning since Drago's house is already up, or will they keep to the original schedule and put down a plot the next day?  I'm really wanting to control who my smug is so I can give him to a friend, so I don't want to mess this up.


You've added a day by going backwards, so the original schedule is tossed. To be careful definitely reset tomorrow. 




Ras said:


> While I'm at it, is it absolutely crucial that I start the game and save as my mayor at 5:58am before I create a new character?  Why is it important to save as mayor?  If I save and quit as my mayor right now and then TT to 6am tomorrow and go in as a new character, isn't that good enough?  When I controlled Phoebe's arrival, I didn't time travel at all.  I just started the game for the first time that day as a new character and made sure the villager was acceptable.


No, I've never done that. The reason for tting as your mayor is to avoid using the DS settings. If you use the DS settings to tt go in as the new character (also, if you are actually in the next real day as you did with Phoebe - I usually reset the next actual day and don't tt). If you need to tt forward and you want to use the game settings only, THEN you need to go in as mayor, reset the time to a little before 6 am, quit, wait a few minutes and then go in with the new character.


----------



## Ras

I looked around to make sure and no new plots today (still on real time). I'm planning to change the time on the DS in a few minutes to once again be Sunday morning, 6am, new character.  Is that an okay idea, or should I just wait until it really is tomorrow to do this?

Edit: so that does bring up an interesting question for me.  When people are talking about changing the time when they are cycling or whatever, they mean they are having Isabelle change the time?  I always thought you had to drop down to DS settings and do it there.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> I looked around to make sure and no new plots today (still on real time). I'm planning to change the time on the DS in a few minutes to once again be Sunday morning, 6am, new character.  Is that an okay idea, or should I just wait until it really is tomorrow to do this?


You can do it on the DS, and no reason it has to be 6 am, it just has to be _after _6 am.



Ras said:


> Edit: so that does bring up an interesting question for me.  When people are talking about changing the time when they are cycling or whatever, they mean they are having Isabelle change the time?  I always thought you had to drop down to DS settings and do it there.


You can do either, everyone has their personal preference. The possible drawback of changing the DS time is forgetting to fix it and messing up another game.


----------



## Danni_Castelia

One of my villagers, Cousteau, is moving out on December 24th.... That's Toy Day... So do I still give him his present or does it not work?


----------



## Ras

Okay, I got my eighth villager.  Now, one last question.  I feel stupid, because I probably asked this when starting my last town.    No, because I asked a ninth villager to move in there from another town!  

So, question time: is the ninth villager a random move-in, or is that one you have to get through wifi, streetpass, etc.?  If it's random, will it be the day after my eighth has moved in (his house is already full of boxes, thanks to traveling back to the present)?


----------



## JellyBeans

Ras said:


> Okay, I got my eighth villager.  Now, one last question.  I feel stupid, because I probably asked this when starting my last town.    No, because I asked a ninth villager to move in there from another town!
> 
> So, question time: is the ninth villager a random move-in, or is that one you have to get through wifi, streetpass, etc.?  If it's random, will it be the day after my eighth has moved in (his house is already full of boxes, thanks to traveling back to the present)?



9th villager is random move-in. I believe their plot is placed either the day the 8th villager is up and walking around town, or the day after the villager is up and walking around.


----------



## Ras

What the hell?  I'm trying the random move-in villager reset trick for a ninth villager, and the first three times, it worked fine.  Didn't want the ppl, so I reset.  Now, five resets later, there hasn't been another plot.  I even took a risk and jumped ahead a day, no plot.  Is that normal?

Edit: now make that six.  I know the minute I load up as mayor the plot will be there and it'll be Harry or someone else very much like him.

Edit again: okay, now there's a plot.  I never heard of Bangle.  Buuuut, I don't need two peppy tigers.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> What the hell?  I'm trying the random move-in villager reset trick for a ninth villager, and the first three times, it worked fine.  Didn't want the ppl, so I reset.  Now, five resets later, there hasn't been another plot.  I even took a risk and jumped ahead a day, no plot.  Is that normal?
> 
> Edit: now make that six.  I know the minute I load up as mayor the plot will be there and it'll be Harry or someone else very much like him.



It can happen. What I've done in those cases is, when I'm *sure* there is no plot, I go ahead and save with the temporary character, load up my mayor, go about my daily business, delete the temp character, and then repeat tomorrow.


----------



## FireNinja1

Snow said:


> It can happen. What I've done in those cases is, when I'm *sure* there is no plot, I go ahead and save with the temporary character, load up my mayor, go about my daily business, delete the temp character, and then repeat tomorrow.


This. With the "entering period", it varies when there will be a plot.


----------



## Ras

Thanks, both of you.  This is why it is considered to be a tedious part of the game.  If I wasn't playing my real towns in a less calculating way, I would maybe give up.  But, I'll keep on with it.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Can a Villager move in while another villager moves out? Basically, Winnie is leaving on the 27th, and I want to move *insert villager here*. Is it possible? Oh yeah, another question: When you ask a villager to move in, how many days forward will the move be scheduled?


----------



## mapleshine

Is it safe to TT to a villagers moving date, with no risk of losing a dreamie?


----------



## Xanarcah

BlueLeaf said:


> Can a Villager move in while another villager moves out? Basically, Winnie is leaving on the 27th, and I want to move *insert villager here*. Is it possible? Oh yeah, another question: When you ask a villager to move in, how many days forward will the move be scheduled?



Yes, as long as it's your 9th villager that is moving out. If you have 10 villagers and one is moving, you can't invite another villager to move in until the moving villager's house is gone. 

Not sure about the moving in schedule, though. o:



mapleshine said:


> Is it safe to TT to a villagers moving date, with no risk of losing a dreamie?



Yes. If you've told someone to move, then only that villager will move. The days inbetween the day you told them to move and their moving date are safe!


----------



## mapleshine

Another question... If I change the time through Isabelle,did my DS clock automatically change as well?


----------



## Megchan

mapleshine said:


> Another question... If I change the time through Isabelle,did my DS clock automatically change as well?



No, only the in game clock will change.


----------



## mapleshine

Megchan said:


> No, only the in game clock will change.



So if I put the DS clock to the current time, the game clock won't change? Also, is there any way to change the time but start on a new save file?


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> So if I put the DS clock to the current time, the game clock won't change? Also, is there any way to change the time but start on a new save file?



If you change the DS time,MIT will change the time in AC:NL.

And the way to change the time but start in a new profile is by using your 3DS' clock.


----------



## mapleshine

Lunatic said:


> If you change the DS time,MIT will change the time in AC:NL.
> 
> And the way to change the time but start in a new profile is by using your 3DS' clock.



My DS clock time is correct but my game clock is incorrect. I want to change the game clock to its current time without going onto my mayor. Since the game clock and DS clock are different, can I still do this? I'm in the 29th, adopted a villager, and I want to go back to the current time on a new save file because I want to do the plot reset trick.

Also I noticed that people aren't seeing plots probably because Toy Day is coming up. Do you think it's safe to Change the time through the game clock and not see a plot? Sorry if I'm being confusing!


----------



## juneau

If I have a character with paths in the pattern slots that I'm already using, then delete that character, what will happen to all the paths in my town that the character used to carry?


----------



## mapleshine

Nerakil said:


> If I have a character with paths in the pattern slots that I'm already using, then delete that character, what will happen to all the paths in my town that the character used to carry?



They disappear.


----------



## juneau

Oh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Snow

mapleshine said:


> My DS clock time is correct but my game clock is incorrect. I want to change the game clock to its current time without going onto my mayor. Since the game clock and DS clock are different, can I still do this? I'm in the 29th, adopted a villager, and I want to go back to the current time on a new save file because I want to do the plot reset trick.
> 
> Also I noticed that people aren't seeing plots probably because Toy Day is coming up. Do you think it's safe to Change the time through the game clock and not see a plot? Sorry if I'm being confusing!



You cannot change the time with Isabelle; you'll have to figure out how to change the DS clock to start you on the right day. So, if you're on the 29th today; but you want to start your game on the 23, you'll need to change your DS clock to the....17th, I think? And then as soon as you come out of the station check the game time, if it's wrong then adjust and try again. 

TBH, I would go forward using the DS clock, get your villager settled, then tt back to today. I think that would be a lot less confusing. 

No idea about plots and Toy Day!


----------



## mapleshine

Snow said:


> You cannot change the time with Isabelle; you'll have to figure out how to change the DS clock to start you on the right day. So, if you're on the 29th today; but you want to start your game on the 23, you'll need to change your DS clock to the....17th, I think? And then as soon as you come out of the station check the game time, if it's wrong then adjust and try again.
> 
> TBH, I would go forward using the DS clock, get your villager settled, then tt back to today. I think that would be a lot less confusing.
> 
> No idea about plots and Toy Day!


Ok, thank you so much! I'll just wait 'til tomorrow (hopefully the house plot shows up) and use the reset trick. When I like where she is I'll TT to the present day. Will my villagers wishes change since I TTed?


----------



## Saranghae

How long does it take for black roses to turn gold after I water them w/ the golden can? A day in real-time? Also, can other breeds of black flowers turn gold or is it just roses?


----------



## effluo

Saranghae said:


> How long does it take for black roses to turn gold after I water them w/ the golden can? A day in real-time? Also, can other breeds of black flowers turn gold or is it just roses?



Black roses will turn gold the following day after being watered with the gold watering can. ^^

Only roses can be made golden sadly. :/


----------



## Snow

mapleshine said:


> Ok, thank you so much! I'll just wait 'til tomorrow (hopefully the house plot shows up) and use the reset trick. When I like where she is I'll TT to the present day. Will my villagers wishes change since I TTed?



There was a post about that -- I think if you have gone past Toy Day, or maybe it was Jan 1st, then the wishes change. But not 100% sure.


----------



## mapleshine

When do newly moved in villagers suggest PWP's?


----------



## effluo

mapleshine said:


> When do newly moved in villagers suggest PWP's?



PWP suggestions are totally random. When Bruce moved in, he suggested something on his second day in town. Others took days and weeks. Some are still resisting...


----------



## Celestefey

Saranghae said:


> How long does it take for black roses to turn gold after I water them w/ the golden can? A day in real-time? Also, can other breeds of black flowers turn gold or is it just roses?



It only takes one day. However, the black flower needs to be in its withered state when you water it with the golden watering can. When the next day rolls around, you'll find it has been revived and is now golden. :3

Edit: Also, does anyone know when Jingle will appear? Is it at 8pm like usual?


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Himari said:


> It only takes one day. However, the black flower needs to be in its withered state when you water it with the golden watering can. When the next day rolls around, you'll find it has been revived and is now golden. :3
> 
> Edit: Also, does anyone know when Jingle will appear? Is it at 8pm like usual?


Jingle appears at 6pm.


----------



## Celestefey

iGotNoiPad said:


> Jingle appears at 6pm.



Okay, thank you very much! I put my full Santa outfit on already and the villagers were all confused as to why Santa was here so early. :x


----------



## Gingersnap

flo just told me today that beau is thinking of moving, but he hasnt pinged me yet. how do i trigger this event?


----------



## Byngo

Gingersnap said:


> flo just told me today that beau is thinking of moving, but he hasnt pinged me yet. how do i trigger this event?



Save your game and get back on, he should ping you when he notices you. If not, try again until he does.


----------



## Sleepy

iGotNoiPad said:


> Jingle appears at 6pm.



What time does he _disappear_? I won't be home until after midnight :C Can I still complete the event? If not I guess I have to TT a few hours backwards when I do get home but I don't like to TT >_>


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Sleepy said:


> What time does he _disappear_? I won't be home until after midnight :C Can I still complete the event? If not I guess I have to TT a few hours backwards when I do get home but I don't like to TT >_>



He's there at six until midnight.


----------



## FireNinja1

^False. It's 6 pm to "dawn" which is presumably 6 am.


----------



## Ras

I was told that Jitters is thinking about moving, but he won't ping me.  I tried saving and quitting and the swimming trick.  Do they just not ping on special occasions?  I talked to someone after not getting pinged to make sure I wasn't stuck in the "you need to take a break" time frame.

Also, I just told the dude a few days ago not to move.  I'm guessing his number must have come up again, because I doubt the game would have someone telling me that based on old information.


----------



## Julum

I want to to TT to April Fool's Day, but I'm worried my favorite villagers will move out. None of my villagers talked about moving out, but is there still a risk? Also, what does "PWP" mean?


----------



## Ras

Public Works Projects.  I think it would be safer if you could wait until you turn down a move request.  I don't think they'll ask to move today, though (special occasion).


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

do dead perfect fruit trees count against perfect town?
want to make a nice setup around my Stonehenge.


----------



## Byngo

Yukari Yakumo said:


> do dead perfect fruit trees count against perfect town?
> want to make a nice setup around my Stonehenge.



I've never heard of them affecting the town rating. Maybe someone else can confirm for you!


----------



## Rosalina

I currently have 10 villagers, and the 10th one I accidentally picked up from a friend earlier this week. I'm trying to get all my dreamies, so if I pick up a villager in boxes from another town when I have 10 villagers will he/she be stored in queue or pool? So when one villager moves out the next one will be the one I picked up?


----------



## FireNinja1

No. If you have 10, they will not move in. Period.


----------



## salarian

Is there a sure-fire way to obtain desired Saharah carpets/wallpapers? When she arrives to your place, she senses the "harmony" of the room. Does that mean you decorate your room to what you think your wallpaper would match? I'm asking this because I really want the daisy meadow flooring, but I'm not willing to pay an arm and a leg for it here at the forums.


----------



## effluo

salarian said:


> Is there a sure-fire way to obtain desired Saharah carpets/wallpapers? When she arrives to your place, she senses the "harmony" of the room. Does that mean you decorate your room to what you think your wallpaper would match? I'm asking this because I really want the daisy meadow flooring, but I'm not willing to pay an arm and a leg for it here at the forums.



Saharah's choices are random. Sometimes she won't even give you an exclusive wall and floor. If you have the time and are willing you can always reset with her. So go talk to her and have her do her thing... If you don't like it exit the game and try again. It can take awhile though.


----------



## salarian

effluo said:


> Saharah's choices are random. Sometimes she won't even give you an exclusive wall and floor. If you have the time and are willing you can always reset with her. So go talk to her and have her do her thing... If you don't like it exit the game and try again. It can take awhile though.



Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Wearing clovers, having good feng shui, and wearing lucky items can also help with Saharah:

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/why-tripping-luck/


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Yukari Yakumo said:


> do dead perfect fruit trees count against perfect town?
> want to make a nice setup around my Stonehenge.



They don't. In my old town, I had numerous dead perfect fruit trees and it never affected my perfect town.


----------



## Riiiiptide

How do you make a perfect snowboy? I feel like it is random when you push snowballs together. Basically I've just been spending hours each day constantly resetting and redoing the process until I get one. One time I had to freeze the time on a single day and tried for 3 days to get one...


----------



## Ras

I made one earlier today by rolling the snowball as big as possible and then rolling it in a dirt patch until it was a little smaller. Then, I just rolled the head until it looked a little smaller than that, and he said he was perfect. Of course, the day before, I tried to just guess and ended up with a snowmam.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Are the following items available yet?

Kimbap Plate, Hagoita, Clerk Shirt, School Cap, White School Cap, Red Horned Hat

I'd prefer if a bit of a pro answered my question as most sources on this subject (including this website) are incorrect. I already own 2 items that are listed as Jap/Kor Future DLC here.

Also, is the Cyan Argyle Tank actually Jap DLC? I assumed it was an error in the Prima guide.

Thanks,


----------



## Snow

Mr.Fox said:


> Are the following items available yet?
> 
> Kimbap Plate, Hagoita, Clerk Shirt, School Cap, White School Cap, Red Horned Hat



AFAIK: no, no, yes (I have it catalogued), not sure, this is a weird one*, no. The no answers are according to someone I know with access to the KOR version. Never asked them about the school caps. 

*the white school cap and the white team cap are apparently the same cap -- I think there is/was a KOR DLC planned of it, they get a lot of DLC that are normal items in the NA game. A lot of the translated item names are off on various sites and definitely in the Prima guide. 

No clue on the tank. It looks like a Gracie spring item but I've never seen someone offering it.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Snow said:


> AFAIK: no, no, yes (I have it catalogued), not sure, this is a weird one*, no. The no
> answers are according to someone I know with access to the KOR version. Never asked them about the school caps.
> 
> *the white school cap and the white team cap are apparently the same cap -- I think there is/was a KOR DLC planned of it, they get a lot of DLC that are normal items in the NA game. A lot of the translated item names are off on various sites and definitely in the Prima guide.
> 
> No clue on the tank. It looks like a Gracie spring item but I've never seen someone offering it.



I thought it was a Gracie spring item too.

Thanks pro 

The only thing that worries me is that there's potentially a slot in the catalogue code for a White School Cap. If it's recognized as an individual item I'd want it.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Ras said:


> I made one earlier today by rolling the snowball as big as possible and then rolling it in a dirt patch until it was a little smaller. Then, I just rolled the head until it looked a little smaller than that, and he said he was perfect. Of course, the day before, I tried to just guess and ended up with a snowmam.



Yeah I've tried making it "slightly smaller" through various techniques including the one you described which seems to fail more often than succeeds (failure usually through ending up with a different snowperson altogether!) so I had given up on the technique. I've tried even looking at pictures and videos of other people doing it and trying to copy as much as possible what they did but to no avail


----------



## kalinn

Says you need to buy 50 saplings to get the gold axe. 
Can you buy saplings from other towns and it counts towards the 50? Or they only count if you buy them in your town?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mr.Fox said:


> Are the following items available yet?
> 
> Kimbap Plate, Hagoita, Clerk Shirt, School Cap, White School Cap, Red Horned Hat
> 
> I'd prefer if a bit of a pro answered my question as most sources on this subject (including this website) are incorrect. I already own 2 items that are listed as Jap/Kor Future DLC here.
> 
> Also, is the Cyan Argyle Tank actually Jap DLC? I assumed it was an error in the Prima guide.
> 
> Thanks,



I thought I saw someone say that the cyan argyle tank is listed as DLC in one of the Japanese guides too. I don't know for sure though. I don't have them. 

Snow is definitely right though. None of those items, minus the clerk's shirt, have been released yet.


----------



## Gizmodo

How many villagers have to leave your town before they start appearing on Main street?
and do only voided villagers appear, or can ones who moved to other towns also appear?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and also Freya was voided 3 weeks ago (she was my first to move and i didnt realise she had)
if i go to my mums town or if she comes to mine (my mum only has 6 villagers atm, she started on christmas) will Freya go to her town??


----------



## FireNinja1

I think it's three to five villagers, but I'm not certain. If they left your town, they'll appear on Main St. Doesn't matter where they go. For your other question, I'm unsure.


----------



## Ras

How long does it take the bells from a sold Re-Tail item to show up in your account?  I had my rich mayor buy flowers at 999,999 bells a piece so my poor mayor could start paying off his house, but the money hasn't shown up.  I hope I didn't just dump 2,000,000 bells down the drain.


----------



## louise23

hi i am going to hoilday soon i will be gone for 2 days just asking i have a villager who i dont want to move out do i have to still play or can i leave it


----------



## Bear_Crossing

louise23 said:


> hi i am going to hoilday soon i will be gone for 2 days just asking i have a villager who i dont want to move out do i have to still play or can i leave it



I think for 2 days they'd stay. I really am not sure, though


----------



## saehanfox

I never bothered learning how to do this but out of curiosity, how do people online get their characters to do emotion expressions like the laughing/dancing/nodding? What buttons do you press?


----------



## Ras

When you have Club LOL in your town, go there before it opens and bring Dr. Shrunk some fruit.  He will tell a joke and that "joke" is your emotion.  It will add a menu to your bottom screen that you can open and push the icon for the emotion you want.

It's a long process to gather them all, but the guy is really hungry and needs your help.


----------



## FireNinja1

Ras said:


> How long does it take the bells from a sold Re-Tail item to show up in your account?  I had my rich mayor buy flowers at 999,999 bells a piece so my poor mayor could start paying off his house, but the money hasn't shown up.  I hope I didn't just dump 2,000,000 bells down the drain.


I had this issue as well. Enter Re-Tail the next day, and Reese will mention something about a purchase being made. That's when the bells are in the bank.


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  I guess that's realistic, but I wanted the money right away!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Why/How often do dream addresses change?
Have had mine a while, update it for the day, and it says I have a new da.

Really annoying since I have mine in my sig pic.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Why/How often do dream addresses change?
> Have had mine a while, update it for the day, and it says I have a new da.
> 
> Really annoying since I have mine in my sig pic.



I know that you can be assigned a new one if you haven't updated your dream town in a while (how long, I don't know).


----------



## taygo

I have a question about Retail. Say you have a character with the sloppy series like Benjamin. Are you most likely to get sloppy items in retail vs not having a villager that has them?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Why/How often do dream addresses change?
> Have had mine a while, update it for the day, and it says I have a new da.
> 
> Really annoying since I have mine in my sig pic.



I think it's around 2 months without updating. ~ I had mine change after a little less than 3 months. 

Also, your old dream address will still work for a while, so you can keep it in your sig. ~ My alt town was updated but I didn't write down the new DA, but I can still visit it's old August update so I've left it in my sig. ~ need to get round to sorting that actually.



taygo said:


> I have a question about Retail. Say you have a character with the sloppy series like Benjamin. Are you most likely to get sloppy items in retail vs not having a villager that has them?



Yes, though I'm not sure it makes much of a difference. I've had a few villagers with sloppy/cardboard series and of the 5 items I've had in re-tail only 1 of them came from a villagers house. But if that villager didn't have that item I'm pretty sure he'd have still chosen that day to put an item up and it would have just been something else ~considering it followed a day where I forced a load of furniture onto him.


----------



## Akr4m

Regrading moved out villagers that appear in your main street:
Can villagers that you adopt from another persons town appear in your main street when they move out? Or is that only with villagers that move into your town manually.


----------



## taygo

Is cardboard rare like the sloppy?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

taygo said:


> Is cardboard rare like the sloppy?



They're probably equally rare. Though I've gotten more sloppy pieces than cardboard pieces.


----------



## Hazelnut

I'm so upset. 

A day or two before Christmas, villagers were telling me that Molly was going to me. Naturally, I tracked her down right away so I could demand that she stay. Well, on NONE of the days that I talked to her, which was one or two days before Xmas, the day after Xmas, and the day before yesterday did she ever bring up the fact that she was moving. I simply could not get it out of her even when I'd exhausted the dialogue. I guess I assumed that something about Xmas being an event day changed her moving status. But no... Today I opened my mailbox to find her goodbye letter and picture. 

What on earth? Did I do something wrong? Was it inevitable that she was going to move, and the game wouldn't let me stop it? Molly and Freya were the only two villagers I wanted to keep, and I've had Molly since the beginning. Now I feel less inclined to play if that's the punishment for not being an attentive player EVERY single day.


----------



## Gizmodo

Hazelnut said:


> I'm so upset.
> 
> A day or two before Christmas, villagers were telling me that Molly was going to me. Naturally, I tracked her down right away so I could demand that she stay. Well, on NONE of the days that I talked to her, which was one or two days before Xmas, the day after Xmas, and the day before yesterday did she ever bring up the fact that she was moving. I simply could not get it out of her even when I'd exhausted the dialogue. I guess I assumed that something about Xmas being an event day changed her moving status. But no... Today I opened my mailbox to find her goodbye letter and picture.
> 
> What on earth? Did I do something wrong? Was it inevitable that she was going to move, and the game wouldn't let me stop it? Molly and Freya were the only two villagers I wanted to keep, and I've had Molly since the beginning. Now I feel less inclined to play if that's the punishment for not being an attentive player EVERY single day.



Sometimes they will never pin you on command :/
sometimes you need to turn off the game and reload the day to try and force it out of them
that really sucks :/ Freya moved without me realising


----------



## Sleepy

This is technically a "3DS" question, but how do I remove people from my 3DS friend's list? I have very few spots left due to trades and I need to clear it up a little bit


----------



## Hazelnut

Gizmodo said:


> Sometimes they will never pin you on command :/
> sometimes you need to turn off the game and reload the day to try and force it out of them
> that really sucks :/ Freya moved without me realising



I wish I could go back a few days and have her still be there, but I assume that if that worked, people wouldn't be cycling to try to get villagers back. I've never cycled or anything like that so I don't know how it works. 

Was Freya a dreamy for you? I'm sorry. 

 I think I would quit the game for a long while if she left my town too. What is the point if both dreamies are gone? :/


----------



## Byngo

Sleepy said:


> This is technically a "3DS" question, but how do I remove people from my 3DS friend's list? I have very few spots left due to trades and I need to clear it up a little bit



Go to your friend list on the 3DS' home screen, tap on settings and then tap "Delete Friend Card", after that tap on any friend card you want to delete and press yes, of course.


----------



## BlooShroom

Hello, I have a question about patterns.
So I know that if you put a pattern on the ground, then change the pattern in your inventory, it will change on your ground as well. People say a fix to this is making a pattern mule character to store paths on, but I don't really want a character's house just sitting around on my town's map... So if I make a pattern mule, put down paths, then delete the character, will the patterns stay on the ground? Or will they disappear? If they will disappear, is there an alternative to this method?
Thank you!


----------



## Byngo

BlooShroom said:


> Hello, I have a question about patterns.
> So I know that if you put a pattern on the ground, then change the pattern in your inventory, it will change on your ground as well. People say a fix to this is making a pattern mule character to store paths on, but I don't really want a character's house just sitting around on my town's map... So if I make a pattern mule, put down paths, then delete the character, will the patterns stay on the ground? Or will they disappear? If they will disappear, is there an alternative to this method?
> Thank you!



They'll disappear, unfortunately. There isn't an alternative, either. :c


----------



## taygo

Are there villagers you get only when you start a new village and others just move it? When I started a village a while ago I kept restarting trying to get beardo......


----------



## FireNinja1

taygo said:


> Are there villagers you get only when you start a new village and others just move it? When I started a village a while ago I kept restarting trying to get beardo......



Smugs and Uchis cannot be a starter.


----------



## taygo

FireNinja1 said:


> Smugs and Uchis cannot be a starter.




I been trying to get him for months I tried everything. I wonder why they are not starters.


----------



## Ras

I don't know, but if you know that, it can be relatively easy to get the one you want.  The next three random move-ins will be of the three types you didn't initially get.  So, if number six is an uchi, number seven is a lazy, then number eight has to be a smug.  That's the time to do the reset trick among a much smaller pool of potentials.


----------



## Party Poison

I want to get some dreamie villagers and let people pick up my villagers who are moving away.  Can anyone provide me information on what's the best way to send of a villager to someone's town or even a resource/guide would be nice.  Thanks.    I'm new when it comes to trading villagers so I'm not sure how it works or what interferes/affects villager trades.

I hear a lot of things, including "reset tricks", but I'm not sure about anything in villager trading.  Treat me like a newbie when explaining please because I'm fairly clueless on this topic.


----------



## FireNinja1

Donevor said:


> I want to get some dreamie villagers and let people pick up my villagers who are moving away.  Can anyone provide me information on what's the best way to send of a villager to someone's town or even a resource/guide would be nice.  Thanks.    I'm new when it comes to trading villagers so I'm not sure how it works or what interferes/affects villager trades.
> 
> I hear a lot of things, including "reset tricks", but I'm not sure about anything in villager trading.  Treat me like a newbie when explaining please because I'm fairly clueless on this topic.


The easiest way is to let them come to your town, and talk to the villager in boxes. That will trigger a prompt, saying something along the lines of "Oh yeah, I've got nowhere to go, blah blah blah...", which then can secure the move-in.

As for the reset trick, I'll find the URL and post it here. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?84375-VIDEO-The-Reset-Trick-Video-Tutorial


----------



## Party Poison

FireNinja1 said:


> The easiest way is to let them come to your town, and talk to the villager in boxes. That will trigger a prompt, saying something along the lines of "Oh yeah, I've got nowhere to go, blah blah blah...", which then can secure the move-in.
> 
> As for the reset trick, I'll find the URL and post it here. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?84375-VIDEO-The-Reset-Trick-Video-Tutorial



Thank you, that helps a lot because I was worried that you could only transfer a villager if you talked to them before they packed their boxes.  So it's safe to say they can still move away when in boxes, right?


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Donevor said:


> Thank you, that helps a lot because I was worried that you could only transfer a villager if you talked to them before they packed their boxes.  So it's safe to say they can still move away when in boxes, right?



"In boxes" is the only time they can be invited by someone from another town to move to that town. They will move away whether someone adopts them or not.  If no one comes to adopt them, they end up in what is referred to as "the void" and might end up moving to the next village you visit through wifi (or if someone visits you).

Once the villager has "pinged" you, told you his/her moving date and you have agreed to let them go, it is actually best not to speak to them again until the boxing day because they might change their mind and stay.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is there any Requirements for getting the Axe or SlingShot?


----------



## Wholockian

TerryMartin said:


> Is there any Requirements for getting the Axe or SlingShot?


The slingshot should just appear in your nook store from time to time. For an axe, you need the gardening store.
If you're in about upgrades:
Silver axe- get from island
Gold axe- buy 50 saplings from the gardening store

Silver slingshot: Shoot down 15 presents, it will then occasionally float by on 2 balloons
Gold slingshot: Shoot down 15 presents, it will occasionally float by on 3 balloons


----------



## FireNinja1

TerryMartin said:


> Is there any Requirements for getting the Axe or SlingShot?



You also need to have your Nook's upgraded by one.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Can spots for bushes and trees go bad?
Had a tree in a spot, chopped it down to plant something different, but new one wilted.
And repeated the next day.

Might start planting native trees first just to check.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Can spots for bushes and trees go bad?
> Had a tree in a spot, chopped it down to plant something different, but new one wilted.
> And repeated the next day.
> 
> Might start planting native trees first just to check.



Usually that is a good technique to use. You didn't say what kind of tree you planted.  Did you try planting a cedar too far south?  They only grow in the top half of town.

Too many trees/bushes in a row is also a problem.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

RainyInVancouver said:


> Usually that is a good technique to use. You didn't say what kind of tree you planted.  Did you try planting a cedar too far south?  They only grow in the top half of town.
> 
> Too many trees/bushes in a row is also a problem.


some were cedars, but another was replacing a regular apple with a perfect apple


----------



## Akr4m

Is Rowan a jock or cranky villager in New Leaf?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Akr4m said:


> Is Rowan a jock or cranky villager in New Leaf?


He's a jock.
He was only Cranky in the original AC.


----------



## Akr4m

Yukari Yakumo said:


> He's a jock.
> He was only Cranky in the original AC.



Thanks!


----------



## Omville

I'm sorry if this has already been answered here but the thread is so long and I'm not sure how to search for it since it's a confusingly worded question... 

My question is- I have a digital copy of ACNL and I was thinking of buying a cartridge and starting a 2nd town. I don't have two 3ds's though. Will there be any issues if I have 2 towns on one 3ds?

 Also, I figure I can't travel between my towns if they are on the same console.  But can I put my cartridge into my friend's 3ds and travel between towns that way? (My friend also has a digital copy of ACNL on her 3ds as well, btw)


----------



## juneau

If a villager is moving out (and you don't know yet) and you talk to a "close friend" villager until they're sick of talking to you, in all the conversations you have, are they guaranteed to let you know that someone is moving out, or should you talk to a few more villagers to be safe?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Not guaranteed, if you have used the cycling/tt method to try and get a villager out, then one of the villagers will know. But not the first villager you talk to will let you know if someone is moving out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Omville said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been answered here but the thread is so long and I'm not sure how to search for it since it's a confusingly worded question...
> 
> My question is- I have a digital copy of ACNL and I was thinking of buying a cartridge and starting a 2nd town. I don't have two 3ds's though. Will there be any issues if I have 2 towns on one 3ds?
> 
> Also, I figure I can't travel between my towns if they are on the same console.  But can I put my cartridge into my friend's 3ds and travel between towns that way? (My friend also has a digital copy of ACNL on her 3ds as well, btw)



There will be no issues, but you cannot streetpass or visit the second town unless you put the cartridge into a seperate DS. When you do so, your town and all saved data will be on the cartridge so you don't have to worry about losing your second town.


----------



## juneau

Yep, Biskit just pinged me about moving, Rosie definitely didn't let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## saehanfox

This is something else I never bothered figuring out but what's that yellow tab on the upper part of the bottom screen with the heart? It's next to the tab that opens your ID card. How do you get it?


----------



## JellyBeans

saehanfox said:


> This is something else I never bothered figuring out but what's that yellow tab on the upper part of the bottom screen with the heart? It's next to the tab that opens your ID card. How do you get it?


The Best Friends list. When someone is over at your town, click the green thing that shows who is there, and press the heart. The yellow heart tab will then pop up, holding the best friends list.


----------



## Sheba

Okay, I am confused. Like, seriously confused. Since two weeks, Joan (that's her name, right? I need to pay more attention homg) hasn't come on Sundays to sell me turnips. I was slightly confused the first time, but I figured that despite searching up and down, I might have just missed her or that she doesn't come when it snows. However, last Sunday, she wasn't in town, either, and it was sunny and I checked everywhere and also restarted several times. I never had a problem with finding her before (but my town has only experienced six Sundays total so far). Is there some hidden condition that you can only get her so many times each month/can buy only a limited amount of turnips each month/need to do something the day before to have her appear? I'm seriously lost.


----------



## JellyBeans

Sheba said:


> Okay, I am confused. Like, seriously confused. Since two weeks, Joan (that's her name, right? I need to pay more attention homg) hasn't come on Sundays to sell me turnips. I was slightly confused the first time, but I figured that despite searching up and down, I might have just missed her or that she doesn't come when it snows. However, last Sunday, she wasn't in town, either, and it was sunny and I checked everywhere and also restarted several times. I never had a problem with finding her before (but my town has only experienced six Sundays total so far). Is there some hidden condition that you can only get her so many times each month/can buy only a limited amount of turnips each month/need to do something the day before to have her appear? I'm seriously lost.



That Joan can be tricky to find. She should be there. Were you definitely playing after noon?


----------



## Sheba

JellyBeans said:


> That Joan can be tricky to find. She should be there. Were you definitely playing after noon?



Yes, I was basically checking last Sunday every hour, starting from 10am to around 9pm. I checked the whole town up and down each time. I never had problems locating her before (or any other NPC walking around, like Katie or Saharah). But since two weeks, Joan is just...nowhere to be found.


----------



## Ras

There's no need to check after noon, as she'll be gone.  From 6 to 12, try using the megaphone.  She will answer to it if she is there.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Clearly you've driven the stalk market so much in your profit making you've driven her out of business and run her out of town. 

Though there isn't a cap or any hidden requirement to her appearance. And it's odd you still couldn't find her after resetting. ~ Are you sure you had your town set to the right day/time?


----------



## Sheba

Ah okay, I am always pretty busy until noon, so I didn't check as well during the early hours as I did later and I had no idea that she's gone after 12. I probably just missed her in the morning then. And well, the megaphone...I'm too dumb to use it. I'm from Germany but play the English version, so my pronounciation is WAY off - no joke, when I try to call Dotty, Kapp'n responds. The thing isn't of any use for me, hahaha. =P

Thanks, everyone. I'll double-check next Sunday morning. It sucks that she's only there until midday; I like to sleep in on Sundays.


----------



## Snow

Sheba said:


> I'm from Germany but play the English version, so my pronounciation is WAY off - no joke, when I try to call Dotty, Kapp'n responds. The thing isn't of any use for me, hahaha. =P



I don't think that has anything to do with your pronunciation. Kapp'n does that to _everyone_! I wouldn't give up on the megaphone just yet. 

Don't forget that you can buy turnips in any town; maybe you can find someone in a different region who will have Joan at a more convenient time for you.


----------



## saehanfox

For the problem locating Joan, you can also press "Save and Continue." That could reveal Joan's location.


----------



## Sheba

saehanfox said:


> For the problem locating Joan, you can also press "Save and Continue." That could reveal Joan's location.



How exactly? All that it seems to change when I use that command is that villagers get up from benches and stumps or that villagers who have pinged and wait for me to talk to them ping again.


----------



## mapleshine

Can you order bush starts?


----------



## Ras

From a catalog?  Unfortunately, no.  They remain pretty tough to get throughout the game.  Once the home center expands, it is always two a day.  Days when they are on the island, you can buy as many as you want but that'll take quite a few medals.


----------



## mapleshine

Ras said:


> From a catalog?  Unfortunately, no.  They remain pretty tough to get throughout the game.  Once the home center expands, it is always two a day.  Days when they are on the island, you can buy as many as you want but that'll take quite a few medals.


Has the info I needed, thank you very much.


----------



## Lotus

When will Gracie Grace usually appear? She appeared once & that's it, it's been 14 days maybe


----------



## JellyBeans

Lotus said:


> When will Gracie Grace usually appear? She appeared once & that's it, it's been 14 days maybe


It can take a while for her to show up again :3


----------



## oath2order

Lotus said:


> When will Gracie Grace usually appear? She appeared once & that's it, it's been 14 days maybe



It can take at least a month.


----------



## Snow

Sheba said:


> How exactly? All that it seems to change when I use that command is that villagers get up from benches and stumps or that villagers who have pinged and wait for me to talk to them ping again.



I think if you save and continue she will reappear in a new location - if she's hard to find she may reappear somewhere easier.


----------



## DrummerGuy17

Hey guys! Noob question, sorry, but how do I visit other people's towns? Do I need to have friends to do that? (that sounds so bad, haha) None of my friends play 3DS.


----------



## toastia

raikishi said:


> I keep trying to visit new towns but I keep getting Error Code: 0180512. I went to the nintendo website and still can't fix it. I haven't been able to do anything online ;-;



Anyone know an answer for this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrummerGuy17 said:


> Hey guys! Noob question, sorry, but how do I visit other people's towns? Do I need to have friends to do that? (that sounds so bad, haha) None of my friends play 3DS.



Yes, they have to be on your Friend List. You can access the Friend List from the home screen, its the smiley on the top bar.


----------



## Akr4m

when completing a public works and being asked to go to the ceremony if you say no does it have an effect on anything?


----------



## JellyBeans

Akr4m said:


> when completing a public works and being asked to go to the ceremony if you say no does it have an effect on anything?


No, Isabelle just looks a bit upset.


----------



## Saranghae

Are roses the only flowers that can turn gold?


----------



## FireNinja1

Saranghae said:


> Are roses the only flowers that can turn gold?



Yes.


----------



## Sheba

I have a bit of an urgent bridge question: How far must a house be away from the bridge exactly? We're talking about a horizontal bridge here and I want to build my alt's house near it. The thing is, I can't build the bridge until a villager on the other side of the river has moved out which might or might not happen in the next millennia since I don't TT...x_X But I need the alt for storage space and don't want to pay off a whole house just to then find that I'm one space too far to the left for the bridge.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sheba said:


> I have a bit of an urgent bridge question: How far must a house be away from the bridge exactly? We're talking about a horizontal bridge here and I want to build my alt's house near it. The thing is, I can't build the bridge until a villager on the other side of the river has moved out which might or might not happen in the next millennia since I don't TT...x_X But I need the alt for storage space and don't want to pay off a whole house just to then find that I'm one space too far to the left for the bridge.



If you've 4 empty spaces you should be fine, and it may even be only 3 for the sides. ~ I experimented with this on my old town months ago and don't want to say for definite. Humans houses can have weird proximity issues too around some things and I do remember that I needed to build a bridge 7 (not a typo, SEVEN!) spaces from one house because of the river curving and somehow the whole outside of the curve was too close to the house.


----------



## Sheba

Jinglefruit said:


> If you've 4 empty spaces you should be fine, and it may even be only 3 for the sides. ~ I experimented with this on my old town months ago and don't want to say for definite. Humans houses can have weird proximity issues too around some things and I do remember that I needed to build a bridge 7 (not a typo, SEVEN!) spaces from one house because of the river curving and somehow the whole outside of the curve was too close to the house.



Thanks so much! I'll have to see if Nook finally agrees with the spot I picked anyway (this is like...my third try to place my alt's house and each time I had to wait until a villager moved out, only to then learn that Nook didn't like my placement). I'll try to go with four spaces, just to be sure, even if three would look better. *tests* Hnngh he doesn't like the temporary bridge that's there right now. All of my rage, Nook. All of my rage. >(


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sheba said:


> Thanks so much! I'll have to see if Nook finally agrees with the spot I picked anyway (this is like...my third try to place my alt's house and each time I had to wait until a villager moved out, only to then learn that Nook didn't like my placement). I'll try to go with four spaces, just to be sure, even if three would look better. *tests* Hnngh he doesn't like the temporary bridge that's there right now. All of my rage, Nook. All of my rage. >(



That's probably not a good sign if Nook doesn't want to put your house that close though. Normally a bridge needs more space being put down after than something needs to be put near a bridge. :/ - though I never checked that case with houses. :s
I wish my Dream code from my very first town still worked, the houses were left in place after so I'd be able to give exact measurements.


----------



## Sheba

Jinglefruit said:


> That's probably not a good sign if Nook doesn't want to put your house that close though. Normally a bridge needs more space being put down after than something needs to be put near a bridge. :/ - though I never checked that case with houses. :s
> I wish my Dream code from my very first town still worked, the houses were left in place after so I'd be able to give exact measurements.



Oh no, the temporary bridge is different, it's placed diagonally. Have two pictures:


Spoiler







The horizontal bridge is supposed to go where the path I quickly put down leads to. The Cobblestone bridge will get demolished. The house will go above the path, though I'm not sure how far to the right yet since it's all difficult with Nook and I only get the bridge comment so far, though I have the idea he'll also complain about the river once it's gone (I ordered the demolishing now).


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ahkies, well if Nook ends up fine with that bridge, you're definitely in the clear.  That looks good to me though, though yeah, that cut off corner of river on the otherside might cause an issue. :S 
You also might want to consider if you fully expand a house there you might not be able to see the river when fishing from that side.


----------



## Sheba

Jinglefruit said:


> Ahkies, well if Nook ends up fine with that bridge, you're definitely in the clear.  That looks good to me though, though yeah, that cut off corner of river on the otherside might cause an issue. :S
> You also might want to consider if you fully expand a house there you might not be able to see the river when fishing from that side.



It's all an issue, hah, no matter what. Nook always finds something to complain. 
But you have a good point with the fishing there. Still it cannot be avoided, I absolutely want a house on the island, but the plaza covers most of it, so there isn't much room:


Spoiler






(This is an old version; the leftmost house of the island is gone now so that's where the pictures were taken. There also is a horizontal bridge to the right of the mayor's house now. I could put the alt's house under the plaza, but I don't really want to since two big houses in a line is kind of cramped-looking, I think. So I can only hope that I can put my house where I want it to be tomorrow. *shakes Nook* Thank you for your help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Ras

I just talked to Isabelle and she said something about the villagers getting ready to sleep, but to come see her later when it's quieter and she'll have something else to give away.  Any idea what this is?  And, will it be before 6am or will it be any time tomorrow?  I really hope it isn't tomorrow for I have PWPs to do.


----------



## Jennifer

Ras said:


> I just talked to Isabelle and she said something about the villagers getting ready to sleep, but to come see her later when it's quieter and she'll have something else to give away.  Any idea what this is?  And, will it be before 6am or will it be any time tomorrow?  I really hope it isn't tomorrow for I have PWPs to do.



It is tomorrow (or well later today). She gives out a Chinese Zodiac item (Horse this year).

Edit: As a quick note, Isabelle leaves the plaza to go to Town Hall at midnight. As long as there is no other event person (Like Redd is out during the countdown and Fireworks), you can build a public work then for that day and it'll be finished at 6AM/when the actual next day starts.


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  Poor thing never gets a break!


----------



## juneau

Exactly what and how does the "voiding" process work? I hear people complaining about getting others' voided villagers all the time, and I'm scared of accidentally doing that to someone without meaning to. I know it has to do with passing on a villager that's moving out of your town, but when is it "safe" to visit someone again after a villager has moved out?


----------



## Ras

It's my understanding that if you visit someone with 10 villagers after voiding a critter, they are then gone for good.  It tries to pass it on, can't, so erases.  I don't know if that's 100% proven, though.

To define it better, voiding is when a villager moves and no one claims them. You can pass them on if you visit someone with 9 or fewer, someone with 9 or fewer visits you, or through streetpass under the same conditions.  It happened to me.  A friend of mine tried to get me to take Mott, I said no, but I visited his town.  One Sunday, I was buying turnips and shocked to see Mott's plot.  At least he ended up in a good spot and I don't mind him.


----------



## juneau

I see. So there is no way around it other than visiting someone with ten villagers first?


----------



## Ras

That's the only thing I know.  There's probably an amount of time that could pass when it would no longer happen, but I don't think anyone knows exactly when that would be.


----------



## juneau

Ah, okay, well I hope Yuka doesn't move in with the person that let me sell turnips at their town earlier today, not sure how many villagers they had.  Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer

It is honestly kind of random. I've had villagers move to friends' town even after moving out MORE villagers. Similarly, even when someone has had 10, I've had:
1. Them appear in their town once one left
and even:
2. Had it appear in the first town I went to that didn't have it/first person who came to visit me.

Heck, even I got a villager after a friend moved out several since right after my 10th villager moved away early on.


----------



## FireNinja1

Does the amount of bridges affect whether or not PWP suggestions can be bridges?


----------



## JellyBeans

FireNinja1 said:


> Does the amount of bridges affect whether or not PWP suggestions can be bridges?


Yes. If you have 3 bridges, villagers cannot suggest bridges. I think :3


----------



## TerryMartin

Does the Vacation Island or Tropical respawns the thing's you take from it? Or will it have different thing's each day on it?


----------



## JellyBeans

TerryMartin said:


> Does the Vacation Island or Tropical respawns the thing's you take from it? Or will it have different thing's each day on it?


Well, no, cause if you like chopped down most of the trees for beetle hunting, it'll stay like that. So, it'll always stay in the state you leave it in. Unless it's CT, then it respawns.


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh thanks, Luckily i didn't chop them down.


----------



## Sheba

I am back with my dumb bridge issues. =/ I demolished the diagonal bridge I had so I can now place my alt's house where I want it to be. However, I can only place it three steps to the right of where I need to build a horizontal bridge; not four. Does someone definitely know if it's three or four spaces that I need?
Isabelle is unhelpful as always; she just tells me the bridge can't be build because of some villager's house on the other side. I KNOW that, which is why there is no bridge there yet until Papi moves out. But yeah, don't want to pay endless home expansions just to have to demolish then, so anyone knowing if it's three or four spaces to the side of a horizontal bridge?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sheba said:


> I am back with my dumb bridge issues. =/ I demolished the diagonal bridge I had so I can now place my alt's house where I want it to be. However, I can only place it three steps to the right of where I need to build a horizontal bridge; not four. Does someone definitely know if it's three or four spaces that I need?
> Isabelle is unhelpful as always; she just tells me the bridge can't be build because of some villager's house on the other side. I KNOW that, which is why there is no bridge there yet until Papi moves out. But yeah, don't want to pay endless home expansions just to have to demolish then, so anyone knowing if it's three or four spaces to the side of a horizontal bridge?



Thought I'd check this for you with my cycle town.

If the bridge is built first you can build a house with 2 spaces between the bridge and house. ~ this was a pleasant surprise.  - though my proof pic doesn't show the bridge as a 2D image, but here it is anyway. 


If a house is 3 spaces away it doesn't let you build a bridge. (from either side of the river)

4 spaces away also didn't let me. (Sorry to bear bad news! Also from either side of the river. Proof pic too)


But it did allow it 5 spaces away. 


I think if you're dead set on layout it's far better to build the house after the bridge. unless you can see a way to may it happen? You might have to move everything forward a space or 2. :s


----------



## TerryMartin

When somebody movies into your Town, it completely random where they pick a spot in your town?


----------



## Yui Z

Yeah it is  and once you've loaded the game with your mayor it's locked there, even if you turn the game off without saving.


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh Thanks, woke up this morning and turned on the game then finding out "Rizzo" Moved right next to me.. Was like what is this. xD


----------



## wacoma

I have a question about an item. I want a Diver's hood, on moridb it says that it appears in Labelle's accessory shop, but I have never seen it and I've been playing since June. I've done some googling, and I have found that maybe it is a Japanese exclusive regular store item? Can anyone confirm this/know anything about it, or do I just have bad luck?


----------



## Sidewalk

1) is there really such a thing as decreasing friendship? Say I'm mean to a villager.

2) if Teddy and hopper is talking, and I talk to Hopper to listen to their conversation, does it count as talking to Teddy?

Thanks


----------



## FireNinja1

Sidewalk said:


> 1) is there really such a thing as decreasing friendship? Say I'm mean to a villager.
> 
> 2) if Teddy and hopper is talking, and I talk to Hopper to listen to their conversation, does it count as talking to Teddy?
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes. Whack them with a net.
2. I don't know.


----------



## Sheba

Jinglefruit said:


> Thought I'd check this for you with my cycle town.
> 
> If the bridge is built first you can build a house with 2 spaces between the bridge and house. ~ this was a pleasant surprise.  - though my proof pic doesn't show the bridge as a 2D image, but here it is anyway.
> View attachment 22802
> 
> If a house is 3 spaces away it doesn't let you build a bridge. (from either side of the river)
> 
> 4 spaces away also didn't let me. (Sorry to bear bad news! Also from either side of the river. Proof pic too)
> View attachment 22801
> 
> But it did allow it 5 spaces away.
> 
> 
> I think if you're dead set on layout it's far better to build the house after the bridge. unless you can see a way to may it happen? You might have to move everything forward a space or 2. :s



Thanks so much! I wish I could just move things a space, but I can't because the big river pond is to the right and any closer to it and Nook tells me it's too close to the river since there's less space there. Ugggh. And if it's five spaces for the bridge I'll have to get both Papi and Baabara out before I can build my alt's house. Ugh this is a pain without TTing!

Thank you for testing all of this for me! At least I know that it's possible then if the bridge is there first! Just gotta get to that point first...which will take long. Such a mess with the PWP things and their placement rules!


----------



## JellyBeans

Sidewalk said:


> 1) is there really such a thing as decreasing friendship? Say I'm mean to a villager.
> 
> 2) if Teddy and hopper is talking, and I talk to Hopper to listen to their conversation, does it count as talking to Teddy?
> 
> Thanks



1) Yes
2) Yes I believe


----------



## Jennifer

wacoma said:


> I have a question about an item. I want a Diver's hood, on moridb it says that it appears in Labelle's accessory shop, but I have never seen it and I've been playing since June. I've done some googling, and I have found that maybe it is a Japanese exclusive regular store item? Can anyone confirm this/know anything about it, or do I just have bad luck?



It really is very luck based. It was one of the last items I managed to get and it seems to be a "rarer" item that stocks.


----------



## wacoma

Jennifer said:


> It really is very luck based. It was one of the last items I managed to get and it seems to be a "rarer" item that stocks.


Oh, well that is great though! At least know I can find it, I just need to check everyday. Thank you for replying.


----------



## kyumin2lee

Do even 'special visitors' or non-villager NPCs (Isabelle etc.) behave negatively towards you if you are mean to them? (say hit them with a net!)


----------



## Ras

Is it possible that villagers like certain player characters more than others for some reason?  Poncho was having a birthday and I decided to visit with all three characters.  I mainly play as the mayor, but with the mayor and my second character, Poncho was a little distant.  My third character, whom I barely even use, he was much warmer.  He said, "I was waiting for you to drop by!" and was really thrilled by the present, though it wasn't the "absolute match for the character" present my second character had given him.  With the first two, when they were leaving, he said, "I feel like our friendship gained muscle mass today."  He had a much warmer, personal message for the third character when she was leaving.

Maybe I just happened to talk to him a few times more with the third character?  I would have assumed my mayor character talked to him the most.

If it makes a difference, mayor is a guy, third is a girl.  But, that theory doesn't hold too much since the middle character is also a girl.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you both!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyumin2lee said:


> Do even 'special visitors' or non-villager NPCs (Isabelle etc.) behave negatively towards you if you are mean to them? (say hit them with a net!)



I hit Isabelle with a net a few times, she didn't react.

Never try in others though.


----------



## Born2BWild

At the risk of sounding like an idiot:

How do you open your gates? At the train station, i mean?


----------



## Sidewalk

Talk to the monkey, and choose option " let visitor in ", next choose " nearby or faraway town ".

Iirc


----------



## mapleshine

Do Jacob's Ladders die if you don't have a perfect town status, but have the beautiful town ordinance enacted?


----------



## Xanarcah

They'll keep living like normal flowers if you have a non-perfect town, regardless of the beautiful town ordinance. The only difference is that they'll only appear if you have a perfect town.


----------



## notdrunkenough

Hi, I currently have 10 plots. One is moving in, one other is an empty house marked 'moved'. Could I go into someone else's town and pick up a villager like this? I don't want to time travel because I think I might be getting a wifi move in tomorrow.

I don't want to waste someone's time by offering to take someone and failing...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

How long does it take for a campsite's plot to appear?


----------



## JellyBeans

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> How long does it take for a campsite's plot to appear?


I can't quite remember, but I think the day after you invite them in, nothing happens, then he plot appears.
Basically 2 days :3


----------



## J087

Will Katrina still offer you a 10.000 bells hat, if you are already wearing such a hat?


----------



## Farobi

Does trash in the beach count negatively toward your town rating?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK so apparently it does.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Can I go to another town to get a villager even if I have 9 villagers and a campsite but nobody is at the campsite?


----------



## Snow

notdrunkenough said:


> Hi, I currently have 10 plots. One is moving in, one other is an empty house marked 'moved'. Could I go into someone else's town and pick up a villager like this? I don't want to time travel because I think I might be getting a wifi move in tomorrow.



No, if the house is still up after a move-out you won't be able to invite anyone in -- you have to be down to 9 plots even if one or more plots are an empty house or a roped-off plot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Can I go to another town to get a villager even if I have 9 villagers and a campsite but nobody is at the campsite?



Yes, the campsite doesn't count as a villager's house so even if there was a camper there it would make no difference.


----------



## Born2BWild

A few more quick questions:

1: How do I regrow grass that's turned into dirt?
2: Do rocks regenerate after you find gems out of them?
3: Aside from selling them, what do you do with gems?


----------



## JellyBeans

Born2BWild said:


> A few more quick questions:
> 
> 1: How do I regrow grass that's turned into dirt?
> 2: Do rocks regenerate after you find gems out of them?
> 3: Aside from selling them, what do you do with gems?



1. TT or plant flowers on it and don't walk on it at all.
2. The gem rock generates in a different spot each day, but once you've hit it that rock won't be permenant/stay there
3. When you get Cyrus, get him to customize furniture with it.


----------



## oath2order

Permanent rocks can give gems if you hit them with a silver shovel


----------



## JellyBeans

J087 said:


> Will Katrina still offer you a 10.000 bells hat, if you are already wearing such a hat?


I would think so?


----------



## Sheba

Questions. I have them. A lot, actually.

a) How do I get rid of the annoying bingo card? I even got a trash can to get rid of it but it's not letting me. D=
b) If I use an alt to make paths and then delete that alt, what happens to the paths? Do they just completely disappear or do they just turn blank? I have an alt I need to erase and remake once a villager moves out, but I really need to make some paths to see where to put new villager-houses, so I was wondering.
c) If I have eight villagers, can I invite two other villagers from other towns? Or do I have to wait until the first moved in since I can't have two roped-off areas?
d) Can I invite a villager if I had them before but haven't cycled through 16 yet? As in, is that cycle only for making them able to appear in your town as a random move-in again or is it needed for invitations as well?

So many questions! Sorry about that!


----------



## Ras

a) Make a successful bingo, or time-travel (that invalidates it and turns it into disposable trash), or wait until winter's over. If it's more important to not have one than to get the snowman's furniture, don't take another one.
b) Dunno, but I think I've read that they just disappear.  Unlike if you delete your own paths while they are on the ground, which is when they leave a blank.
c) You have to wait.  If you ask two, you'll get one.  Not sure which one takes first priority.
d) No, you have to complete the cycle before you can get them back.

Someone else, double check my answers and correct me for Sheba's sake if I'm wrong on any.  I know a and d are right.


----------



## JellyBeans

Here goes:

a) TT, or get a bingo, or wait until the end of Winter.
b) If the paths are laid, they turn white. Blank. But if they're in your inventory and not on the ground, they'll just disappear.
c) You have to invite the villagers in on different days, as the most recent villager to be asked in takes priority. (e.g. you invited in Kabuki then Pekoe, Pekoe would take priority) 
d) No, you MUST cycle 16.


----------



## TerryMartin

Town Ordinance's, Is there any best time to start one?
Should i restart my town then activate one..


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

TerryMartin said:


> Town Ordinance's, Is there any best time to start one?
> Should i restart my town then activate one..



If you mean you don't have one right now, then there's no reason to reset. Just talk to isabelle and set a town ordinance.

There is no "best time" to start an ordinance, just whenever it feels necessary.


----------



## Born2BWild

What does the Reset Center do, other than make Resetti show up every time you reset?


----------



## Born2BWild

And one more: How do you erase a design that's been displayed on the ground? There's a spot near the river with a smiley-face on it...


----------



## Byngo

Born2BWild said:


> And one more: How do you erase a design that's been displayed on the ground? There's a spot near the river with a smiley-face on it...



Go over to the design and press Y or B. I can't recall which one, though. .-.


----------



## Born2BWild

Lunatic said:


> Go over to the design and press Y or B. I can't recall which one, though. .-.



Thanks. It's so simple, I hate to have asked it.


----------



## FireNinja1

Lunatic said:


> Go over to the design and press Y or B. I can't recall which one, though. .-.



It's Y.


----------



## Cou

Is there really a "dead spot" where you can't plant anything at all and they'll just die? I've been trying to plant a bush at this specific place but it always dies. I thought it was because the bushes are connected and so I can't plant anymore. So I dug up one to cut up the line and planted the bush again at the place where I want it. Sadly, it still died, again.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cou said:


> Is there really a "dead spot" where you can't plant anything at all and they'll just die? I've been trying to plant a bush at this specific place but it always dies. I thought it was because the bushes are connected and so I can't plant anymore. So I dug up one to cut up the line and planted the bush again at the place where I want it. Sadly, it still died, again.



Yes. Nobody knows why.


----------



## Ras

I went down to nine villagers tonight, and then a friend came over.  I forgot that he had voided a villager recently (but, it may have been a week or even two weeks ago).  If I TT ahead 7 days (which may be overkill) and start up with a new character and there is no plot/villager moved in, am I pretty much sure I won't get the voided villager?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Ras said:


> I went down to nine villagers tonight, and then a friend came over.  I forgot that he had voided a villager recently (but, it may have been a week or even two weeks ago).  If I TT ahead 7 days (which may be overkill) and start up with a new character and there is no plot/villager moved in, am I pretty much sure I won't get the voided villager?



If you time travel on your mayor 7 days and save then there is a chance the plot will be there. BUT, if you change your 3DS clock and then created a new file and no plot is there in 7 days, it is certain you have not recieved the voided villager.


----------



## juneau

I'm planning on customizing some alpine furniture with patterns - if I change the pattern slot later on, will that affect the pattern on the furniture too? Several sources online say that it won't, but Cyrus himself is telling me that it'll change if I put a different design on the slot. Does it depend on the furniture?


----------



## Ras

Cool, thanks.  I tried it and NO plot or new villager!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Nerakil said:


> I'm planning on customizing some alpine furniture with patterns - if I change the pattern slot later on, will that affect the pattern on the furniture too? Several sources online say that it won't, but Cyrus himself is telling me that it'll change if I put a different design on the slot. Does it depend on the furniture?



I've done it and it has not changed, so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Orange

Does the beautiful town ordinance prevent flowers from wilting at all?

Also, is the time in a dream town based on actual time or updating time?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Cou said:


> Is there really a "dead spot" where you can't plant anything at all and they'll just die? I've been trying to plant a bush at this specific place but it always dies. I thought it was because the bushes are connected and so I can't plant anymore. So I dug up one to cut up the line and planted the bush again at the place where I want it. Sadly, it still died, again.



Some dead spots can move, but to move them you generally need to dig up the whole row of bushes and try again with them. So it's not ideal as it usually just sticks the dead spot somewhere else in the line. ~ This does depend on how the surrounding non-connected bushes are though. Because of the rough rule of 15 bushes per 7x7 section. 

On top of this, if you plant a ton of bushes together knowing some will die you can start the next day with a new character so see which die and if it's an absolutely horrible layout delete a previously existing character and try again. ~ If you don't delete a human character though they don't change. And if you do delete a character and the layout is worse you can't go back to the previous layout. - It's a really lengthy process that only gives you up to 3 shots (if you start the day with 2 chars to delete and a space for the new one) but it can be helpful when you know you have to have some deadspots, but can't decide where to have them yourself.



Nerakil said:


> I'm planning on customizing some alpine furniture with patterns - if I change the pattern slot later on, will that affect the pattern on the furniture too? Several sources online say that it won't, but Cyrus himself is telling me that it'll change if I put a different design on the slot. Does it depend on the furniture?



If you change the patterns it does change on the furniture. I had the whole polka series redone and used to change it pretty often.
The only places I've found that don't change are the signboard PWPs, town flag and the museum second floor signboards. 

I don't know if there are maybe certain furnitures that can keep it, but I assume not seeing as the museum signboard furniture piece does change with the pattern. ~ also I thought this was the point ni the yellow/red leaf split. Red if clothes are used as they won't change, yellow with patterns which will change and for this reason can't be put on the floor and often cause wifi issues if you try to travel with them in your pockets. ~ though a couple if times I've managed to get through only to crash in a random doorway several minutes later. 



Orange said:


> Does the beautiful town ordinance prevent flowers from wilting at all?
> 
> Also, is the time in a dream town based on actual time or updating time?



Flowers don't wilt at all with a beautiful ordinance. 

Dream towns take the time/date from the time they are updated.


----------



## Orange

Jinglefruit said:


> Flowers don't wilt at all with a beautiful ordinance.
> 
> Dream towns take the time/date from the time they are updated.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Is it possible to upload screenshots directly to TBT from the 3ds web browser? I can't seem to upload it to twitter from that anymore even though I have in the past, but does it work here? 
If not, how can I upload screenshots without using an SD card reader to put it onto the computer?


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Is it possible to upload screenshots directly to TBT from the 3ds web browser? I can't seem to upload it to twitter from that anymore even though I have in the past, but does it work here?
> If not, how can I upload screenshots without using an SD card reader to put it onto the computer?



You can't unfortunately. And I had the same issue earlier. I resorted to using the nintendo photo uploader thing (should be in your bookmarks automatically on the browser, if not google 3ds image upload and the first site gives a QR code link) and then from that I uploaded my images to tumblr and then logged onto tumblr on my laptop to get them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jinglefruit said:


> You can't unfortunately. And I had the same issue earlier. I resorted to using the nintendo photo uploader thing (should be in your bookmarks automatically on the browser, if not google 3ds image upload and the first site gives a QR code link) and then from that I uploaded my images to tumblr and then logged onto tumblr on my laptop to get them.



I don't have tumblr, does it work with other sites? I mean, making a tumblr wouldn't be too bad, but...


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I don't have tumblr, does it work with other sites? I mean, making a tumblr wouldn't be too bad, but...



I think it only allows twitter, facebook and tumblr. ~ I'm sure I managed it to photobucket before, but today it wasn't doing it.


----------



## Cou

Do mushrooms count as trash?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Cou said:


> Do mushrooms count as trash?



If this doesn't get answered today I'll find out within 2 days, when I clear up the rest of my stuff. ~ I've about 60 mushrooms I'm leaving lying around and hope that I can get a perfect town with them.


----------



## Cou

Awwwww thank you so much! <333


----------



## oath2order

Mushrooms fortunately do not count as trash.


----------



## Cou

oath2order said:


> Mushrooms fortunately do not count as trash.



Yay, thank you so much Oath! :>>>>>


----------



## Ras

This feels like a stupid question, but if I give my turnips to a friend in another town (or my other mayor in another town), can I then TT without them spoiling?  It seems pretty obvious that they are then no longer tied to me, but I want to be sure.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ras said:


> This feels like a stupid question, but if I give my turnips to a friend in another town (or my other mayor in another town), can I then TT without them spoiling?  It seems pretty obvious that they are then no longer tied to me, but I want to be sure.


You can


----------



## Ras

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another question.  I just went and convinced Chief to move to my town and I'm wondering if he can show up as early as tomorrow.  I think for safety I will start as a secondary character in any case, but I don't want his plot to go to a bad spot.  I've never plot reset before (one reason I'm not sure what day to expect him) and have always had amazing luck, but that luck will run out soon and I'm at a point where I just can't risk it.


----------



## JellyBeans

If you invited him in from another town, his plot will be there tomorrow.
If you invited him in from the campsite, his plot will appear in 2 days. Does this help?


----------



## Jennifer

Actually, it can take up to 5 days for a plot to go down. I've had people from the camp take like 4 days and people I've asked to move in 2-3 days.


----------



## Ras

JellyBeans said:


> If you invited him in from another town, his plot will be there tomorrow.
> If you invited him in from the campsite, his plot will appear in 2 days. Does this help?



It does help, though Jennifer's response complicates things.    I'll expect him tomorrow and dig in for a hopefully-not-long-but-probably reset session.

Oh, if I go in as a secondary character and his plot is not there and I don't save, am I safe to load up as my mayor?  Or, do I *have* to save as the secondary even if there isn't a plot?


----------



## JellyBeans

If you go in as a secondary character and there is no plot, save that character, or otherwise when you load up your mayor the plot has a chance of appearing.


----------



## Ras

Okay, thanks.  I already have a place picked out for a second house, though it'll probably be demolished as soon as I no longer need it.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> Okay, thanks.  I already have a place picked out for a second house, though it'll probably be demolished as soon as I no longer need it.



Do yourself a favor - leave out a shovel! The first time I reset, I had a place picked for the temporary house and there was a gem rock there, which spawned almost every single reset. I ended up having to plop the house elsewhere and deal with the huge dead grass patch.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Quick stupid question: Does Peach's parasol protect against tanning? It's so small...


----------



## Jinglefruit

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Quick stupid question: Does Peach's parasol protect against tanning? It's so small...



I believe all umbrellas do. Several long tops/dresses and hats/accessories also prevent tanning. I remember seeing a list back in July but I can't find it anymore. :S

It would so love if instead of flat out prevention the next AC game just gave you awkward tan lines.


----------



## Libra

Something I'm wondering about; if you have no free space left (as in; your entire town is covered with flowers, trees, bushes and patterns), does the gem rock still appear? From what I understand fossils won't appear, but what about the gem rock?


----------



## yourlilemogirl

I have a question, I haven't played in one of my towns in about a week (since I only have enough time/energy to bother on my 1-2 day(s) off a week :[ ) and I was wondering:

If when I start a new character to scout if someone's moved/moving, and find that all my villagers seem to be in a state of still living in town (nobody who's in their houses are in boxes), is it safe to not save on this new character and start up on my mayor?

or when i start my mayor, is there a chance someone will be moving/have moved?? D:


----------



## JellyBeans

yourlilemogirl said:


> I have a question, I haven't played in one of my towns in about a week (since I only have enough time/energy to bother on my 1-2 day(s) off a week :[ ) and I was wondering:
> 
> If when I start a new character to scout if someone's moved/moving, and find that all my villagers seem to be in a state of still living in town (nobody who's in their houses are in boxes), is it safe to not save on this new character and start up on my mayor?
> 
> or when i start my mayor, is there a chance someone will be moving/have moved?? D:



If you don't save on your secondary char, there is a slight chance that someone will move :3 Or, if you're a TTer, just TT to when you last played :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Something I'm wondering about; if you have no free space left (as in; your entire town is covered with flowers, trees, bushes and patterns), does the gem rock still appear? From what I understand fossils won't appear, but what about the gem rock?


Urm, I wouldn't think so.. :3


----------



## yourlilemogirl

JellyBeans said:


> If you don't save on your secondary char, there is a slight chance that someone will move :3 Or, if you're a TTer, *just TT to when you last played* :3



I usually do what's in bold, but idr what day it was that I last played :c
Eh, i'll just make a new person and deal with the huge dead patch. I dont want to risk losing my town full of dreamies D;
Thank you for the quick answer btw!


----------



## Snow

yourlilemogirl said:


> I usually do what's in bold, but idr what day it was that I last played :c



The activity log on your 3DS will tell you the last day you played by the 3DS clock - and even if you tt you might be able to figure it out from that.


----------



## Saranghae

For the villager helper badges, what counts as "doing jobs for the villagers"? Is it just the manual things (catching bugs, getting fruit, etc) or does stuff like changing nicknames and catch phrases help too?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Saranghae said:


> For the villager helper badges, what counts as "doing jobs for the villagers"? Is it just the manual things (catching bugs, getting fruit, etc) or does stuff like changing nicknames and catch phrases help too?



Without knowing for a fact, I would say that all of their requests count.


----------



## Byngo

Saranghae said:


> For the villager helper badges, what counts as "doing jobs for the villagers"? Is it just the manual things (catching bugs, getting fruit, etc) or does stuff like changing nicknames and catch phrases help too?



I believe any request does contribute.


----------



## Sidewalk

If I TT forward using a new character and found that curly is moving in next.
I quit and didn't save the game.
Will this also reset the villager that move in,  i.e it will be another villager and not curly?


----------



## Ras

Yes, it won't be Curly unless you get really lucky and he randomly comes up again.  But mostly likely, it'll be someone completely different.

Unless you asked Curly to move in and that's why his plot is there, of course.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thanks! Nope i didnt ask her to move in.


----------



## Ras

If you're plot resetting, is there any part of talking to Isabelle that's safe?  Can you talk to her as your mayor as long as you don't get to the Preparing Your Town screen, or do you have to avoid her altogether?  I have a ninth villager moving in, but I want to demolish my two secondary characters and I don't know if that will set the plots for good.  Also, just wondering if you can change the time without setting the villager in stone.

Until I get an answer, I'm just creating a fourth character.  First villager: Rodney.  Reset!

Edit: I still would like an answer, but I'm an idiot.  A lucky idiot, but an idiot.  I decided to risk demolishing the secondaries but got distracted and loaded up the game as one.    Luckily, there wasn't a plot at all.  Unluckily, that means my plot resetting fun is over for the day.


----------



## Born2BWild

1. I accidentally sold my perfect cherries at the start of the game, not knowing any better. Can I get them back?
2. How do I get the "paths" I've seen in other towns?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ras said:


> If you're plot resetting, is there any part of talking to Isabelle that's safe?  Can you talk to her as your mayor as long as you don't get to the Preparing Your Town screen, or do you have to avoid her altogether?  I have a ninth villager moving in, but I want to demolish my two secondary characters and I don't know if that will set the plots for good.  Also, just wondering if you can change the time without setting the villager in stone.
> 
> Until I get an answer, I'm just creating a fourth character.  First villager: Rodney.  Reset!
> 
> Edit: I still would like an answer, but I'm an idiot.  A lucky idiot, but an idiot.  I decided to risk demolishing the secondaries but got distracted and loaded up the game as one.    Luckily, there wasn't a plot at all.  Unluckily, that means my plot resetting fun is over for the day.



You can delete a character and continue resetting. So long as you don't begin to load your town you can close the game and keep resetting. 
You can change the time via the 3DS system settings safely, but if you change the time with Isabelle it doesn't save the new time until you load your town, which saves the plot so it's only possible with the 3DS system settings. 

Deleting a character has a couple of useful side effects ~ trees/bushes planted the day before that would have died can sometimes grow and you'll have a different set of hybrid flowers grow. ~ but if you don't like the new set of dead spots/hybrids you can't go back to how they were previously




Born2BWild said:


> 1. I accidentally sold my perfect cherries at the start of the game, not knowing any better. Can I get them back?
> 2. How do I get the "paths" I've seen in other towns?



You can plant a perfect cherry from someone elses town and they will grow. Or you can keep shaking the cherries off your trees or planting new ones (and maybe use fertilizer, not sure if it helps or not) and there's a chance a perfect cherry will grow. 

You can draw your own paths in your designs, (second tab on the touch screen) and then when standing in your town clicking on one of your patterns gives an option to put it on the floor. You then make your path tile by tile like this. 
Once you've unlocked the QR machine with Sable you can scan QR codes to get path tiles designed by others too. Or when the snow disappears you can wear down the grass into natural paths by walking the same route often.


----------



## Ras

Literally the last four times the reset center has been opened, I have had to go through the SCRAMBLE! routine.  I would have thought it was only a one-time event.  What's going on?  I don't TT, except for when I got Sterling into boxes for someone.


----------



## Party Poison

I've been asked this question before, whether an item is duped or not when it comes to unorderables and I was wondering if there was a way to tell because I get some unorderables from other people that I decided to sell later on after mistakenly buying two or even just growing tired of it or not finding a space that it fits in.

Any unorderables that I get aren't dupe since I collect them myself, but when it comes to one I got from someone else I don't know.  I don't really know how duping works and don't care to know, but I don't know how to answer this question if there's a way to tell.  :X


----------



## effluo

Donevor said:


> I've been asked this question before, whether an item is duped or not when it comes to unorderables and I was wondering if there was a way to tell because I get some unorderables from other people that I decided to sell later on after mistakenly buying two or even just growing tired of it or not finding a space that it fits in.
> 
> Any unorderables that I get aren't dupe since I collect them myself, but when it comes to one I got from someone else I don't know.  I don't really know how duping works and don't care to know, but I don't know how to answer this question if there's a way to tell.  :X



There is no way to tell a duped item from its original. Duping provides an exact copy of the item so there is no way to know.


----------



## Party Poison

effluo said:


> There is no way to tell a duped item from its original. Duping provides an exact copy of the item so there is no way to know.



So when people ask me that, should I just let them know that I got it from someone else?  I just wanted to know so I wouldn't get in trouble.  ; w;


----------



## effluo

Donevor said:


> So when people ask me that, should I just let them know that I got it from someone else?  I just wanted to know so I wouldn't get in trouble.  ; w;



I suppose it's up to you. If you have a suspicion the item might be duped and feel like letting the potential buyer know you can. I don't see how you'd get in trouble for selling something that may or may not be duped. Duping isn't allowed on this forum anyway. 
Lots of items have the potential for being a copy. I don't see any issue with mentioning or not mentioning it. ^^


----------



## Party Poison

I know it's not allowed here, but I still get asked this question sometimes xD   Thank you.


----------



## Pequepanda

Hi ^^ A few weeks ago I accidentally let Kyle move out of my town  Is there any way to get him back? Would it work if I adopted him from a friend's town? Thank you in advance!


----------



## effluo

Pequepanda said:


> Hi ^^ A few weeks ago I accidentally let Kyle move out of my town  Is there any way to get him back? Would it work if I adopted him from a friend's town? Thank you in advance!



You have to move out 16 villagers after him before he will offer to move back to your town. Sorry


----------



## Pequepanda

effluo said:


> You have to move out 16 villagers after him before he will offer to move back to your town. Sorry



Aw, that's really sad  but at least there IS a way to get him back *-*! Thanks for your reply ^^


----------



## Ras

Does Save and Continue kill the "you've been playing too long" messages?  I'm doing the PWP diving trick, but I'm afraid of getting to the point where I'm frozen out until one of my villagers can warn me to take a break, and I'm hoping Save and Continue resets whatever countdown governs that.


----------



## Gizmodo

I just dug up a rare mushroom, do these only appear in perfect towns and can all i do is sell it?


----------



## Grishiu

Does anyone have a link to a complete list of igloo/tent camper items? The ones I've found don't include Fish Grill and I wonder if I'm missing any other ones.


----------



## Snow

Grishiu said:


> Does anyone have a link to a complete list of igloo/tent camper items? The ones I've found don't include Fish Grill and I wonder if I'm missing any other ones.



The moridb list is complete as far as I know: list here


----------



## J087

It's snowing. Should I still water my wilted plants?


----------



## effluo

Gizmodo said:


> I just dug up a rare mushroom, do these only appear in perfect towns and can all i do is sell it?



Rare mushrooms only appear in perfect towns. Selling it is really all you can do. Pretty sure you can get 16,000 from retail. They don't do much else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> It's snowing. Should I still water my wilted plants?



Rain and snow is supposed to water your flowers. I have seen others mention that even with the rain/snow they lost their wilted flowers the following day. So if they are flowers you really don't want to loose it couldn't hurt to water them just in case. ^^


----------



## Neriifur

I tried searching for this, but came out SOL.


Does anyone know how long it generally takes for a villager to ping so that they'll move out?  Poppy recently moved out on the 8th, after having my town for 10 days.  Someone is reserving Phoebe for me, so she'll be my 10th again.  I was wondering if it's generally another couple of weeks before someone pings me to ask to move out again?  I really want to get all my villagers out except my dreamies. I only have two I care for.. and a bunch of ones I really dislike and can't even stand looking at.  I hate even talking to them.;.;


----------



## effluo

Neriifur said:


> I tried searching for this, but came out SOL.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long it generally takes for a villager to ping so that they'll move out?  Poppy recently moved out on the 8th, after having my town for 10 days.  Someone is reserving Phoebe for me, so she'll be my 10th again.  I was wondering if it's generally another couple of weeks before someone pings me to ask to move out again?  I really want to get all my villagers out except my dreamies. I only have two I care for.. and a bunch of ones I really dislike and can't even stand looking at.  I hate even talking to them.;.;



It varies a bit. A villager should want to move every 5 days or so. They could ask sooner. I had a villager ping me about moving the day after I told someone to stay. And I have had a solid 5 days before anyone mentioned moving. They should ask soon. ^^


----------



## Neriifur

effluo said:


> It varies a bit. A villager should want to move every 5 days or so. They could ask sooner. I had a villager ping me about moving the day after I told someone to stay. And I have had a solid 5 days before anyone mentioned moving. They should ask soon. ^^



Oh okay awesome  Thanks 

Also I do have a villager, and I'm contemplating keeping her.  She was one of my first villagers.  If I tell her no, will it cycle to someone new and I'll have to wait around the same time for the next animal to ping?


----------



## effluo

Neriifur said:


> Oh okay awesome  Thanks
> 
> Also I do have a villager, and I'm contemplating keeping her.  She was one of my first villagers.  If I tell her no, will it cycle to someone new and I'll have to wait around the same time for the next animal to ping?



If you tell them to stay the cycle will just continue. Someone new will ask to move next time within the week. The same villager can ask to move more often with others sometimes. It's random really. ^^


----------



## Neriifur

effluo said:


> If you tell them to stay the cycle will just continue. Someone new will ask to move next time within the week. The same villager can ask to move more often with others sometimes. It's random really. ^^



Okay  Thanks a ton.


----------



## Ras

If you want an almost guaranteed way to get a mover (if you have 9 or 10 villagers), you set your date ahead two days, go in as mayor and save and quit, and then set your date back to the present.  There should be someone wanting to move (and if you do this when all of your villagers are awake, the mover is most often one of the ones outside, but that's not guaranteed).  I only do this in my "villager holding tank" village, though, because it does mess with timed events.  For example, if someone agrees to move in from the campsite, by doing this, they will typically already be settled in your village and maybe even walking around outside when you load up after setting back to the present day.


----------



## Neriifur

Ras said:


> If you want an almost guaranteed way to get a mover (if you have 9 or 10 villagers), you set your date ahead two days, go in as mayor and save and quit, and then set your date back to the present.  There should be someone wanting to move (and if you do this when all of your villagers are awake, the mover is most often one of the ones outside, but that's not guaranteed).  I only do this in my "villager holding tank" village, though, because it does mess with timed events.  For example, if someone agrees to move in from the campsite, by doing this, they will typically already be settled in your village and maybe even walking around outside when you load up after setting back to the present day.



Thanks for the info   I'll remember that if I happen to ever want to TT.  I'm playing my game 100%, no TTing, so I don't mind waiting a couple weeks to get what I want.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I was wondering, does anyone have a good hybrid flowers guide of how to plant them properly?  I've been wanting to make some hybrid red roses, so I could make some blue roses.  I put some together ..like

xx
xx

Sort of in a square and I left space all around the square.. and I was wonder if that was correct or not?


----------



## mapleshine

When does construction for Gracie's store begin (I passed her fourth fashion check today) and how long does it take for construction?


----------



## effluo

mapleshine said:


> When does construction for Gracie's store begin (I passed her fourth fashion check today) and how long does it take for construction?



Construction will start the following day. Almost positive it's just for the one day. So should be open day after next. ^^


----------



## Omville

Say you have one spot open in your town, so you go to another town and convince a villager to move in. What will happen if you travel to another town (on the same day) and try to ask a different villager to move in? Will they refuse? Or will they agree and override the first villager you asked?


----------



## Xanarcah

Omville said:


> Say you have one spot open in your town, so you go to another town and convince a villager to move in. What will happen if you travel to another town (on the same day) and try to ask a different villager to move in? Will they refuse? Or will they agree and override the first villager you asked?



The second villager will agree and will override the first villager you invited. You'll end up losing the first villager you invite.


----------



## scottEdog09

Hey folks, got a question that I can't seem to find an answer to on the Internet. So it's probably really obvious lol. But how do I pay the money for the public ordinance for the museum 2nd floor? Blathers has suggested it, and I've told the receptionist that we're building it, but I can't find anywhere to donate money for the development. It's over two days since I ordered the development. Please help! :/


----------



## JellyBeans

scottEdog09 said:


> Hey folks, got a question that I can't seem to find an answer to on the Internet. So it's probably really obvious lol. But how do I pay the money for the public ordinance for the museum 2nd floor? Blathers has suggested it, and I've told the receptionist that we're building it, but I can't find anywhere to donate money for the development. It's over two days since I ordered the development. Please help! :/



Train station. Lloid will be in the train station c;


----------



## Jakerz

Hey everyone I am New to Animal Crossing and just curious on any hints for starting out and what not 

Also curious I read about time traveling and what not and was curious if persay I was done doing stuff that day and wanted to do more styff would it be bad for me to change the time to the next day, like how badly would it affect me...


----------



## JellyBeans

Jakerz said:


> Hey everyone I am New to Animal Crossing and just curious on any hints for starting out and what not
> 
> Also curious I read about time traveling and what not and was curious if persay I was done doing stuff that day and wanted to do more styff would it be bad for me to change the time to the next day, like how badly would it affect me...



TTing won't affect you that badly. Flowers may wilt, or weeds will appear, or whatever, but really nothing bad happens. Unless you TT too far at one time..


----------



## Jakerz

Ok thanks for the help really appreciate it


----------



## Omville

Xanarcah said:


> The second villager will agree and will override the first villager you invited. You'll end up losing the first villager you invite.




Thanks for the info! Filing away for possible future use


----------



## Born2BWild

How often does Katrina appear? I've been playing the game for a little over two weeks and she still hasn't shown up.


----------



## JellyBeans

Born2BWild said:


> How often does Katrina appear? I've been playing the game for a little over two weeks and she still hasn't shown up.


Totally random. She should show up around once a week or so at the plaza :3


----------



## paradoxangel

I know villagers will frequently reference the old town and mayor when they move into your town from someone else's. (Blaire does this to me all the time).  My question is, if say, Ankha moves from Town A with Mayor A to Town B with Mayor B and finally into Town C with Mayor C where she is kept permanently, will she talk about Town/Mayor A or Town/Mayor B, or a mixture of both?  

I ask because I'm looking to hold villagers for friends while they are villager locked at 10 villagers, and we were wondering whose town they would talk about.


----------



## JellyBeans

@paradox, I think she'd talk about Town B, the most recent town she went to.


----------



## Snow

My friends and I have sent around a number of villagers, they only talk about the last town they lived in.


----------



## paradoxangel

Thank you for the answers!


----------



## Jakerz

Ok so I guess this game has A LOT more to it then I thought through looking through these boards.

So I have a few questions:

1.What is Villager Auctioning/Trading and that stuff (How does it work?)

2.What is so great about Turnips?Like why are they such a big deal?

3. How do people make so much money? Like I thought it was awesome when I had 10k? (Still struggling to pay off my house loan from building it)

4. What is this cycling thing ? I am so confused by what it is and by that I mean how it works?

5. Oh and I just got this guy in my town I don't like at all can I get rid of him? I mean none of my villagers are that awesome from looking at all the ones you can get but this guy I really don't like.

(the only villager I like in my town is Ricky haha)
Like any general help would be great to  Feel free to PM me or whatever I just think it would be fun to really get the ropes of this game


----------



## FireNinja1

Jakerz said:


> Ok so I guess this game has A LOT more to it then I thought through looking through these boards.
> 
> So I have a few questions:
> 
> 1.What is Villager Auctioning/Trading and that stuff (How does it work?)
> 
> 2.What is so great about Turnips?Like why are they such a big deal?
> 
> 3. How do people make so much money? Like I thought it was awesome when I had 10k? (Still struggling to pay off my house loan from building it)
> 
> 4. What is this cycling thing ? I am so confused by what it is and by that I mean how it works?
> 
> 5. Oh and I just got this guy in my town I don't like at all can I get rid of him? I mean none of my villagers are that awesome from looking at all the ones you can get but this guy I really don't like.
> 
> (the only villager I like in my town is Ricky haha)
> Like any general help would be great to  Feel free to PM me or whatever I just think it would be fun to really get the ropes of this game


1. Villager Trading/Auctioning is done by posting on the Villager Trading Plaza, with a tag of Trading or Auction. When a deal has been reached, the receiver goes to the other's town, talks to that villager, who is in boxes, and selects the first option of the prompt given.
2. Turnips can turn a huge profit, and with such a large community, there's virtually no risk, and it's very profitable when bought in bulk. Some even fill up a locker (180 spaces!)
3. Variety of ways. I get mine from the Re-Tail board here. Others get it by "beetle farming", and others use turnips.
4. Cycling is where one has a town, and TTs day by day until someone is in boxes, which they announce, and then either raffle, or first come first serve. It's usually free.
5. If the only person you like is Ricky, treat him like Ricky! That'll make you move up a "friendship ladder". Get to the top, and he's bound to leave!

(some people may call you a Jake. impersonator. He also likes Ricky, and has a similar username as yours xP)


----------



## Jakerz

Ok thanks a bunch so much for all the help but I now have a few questions on your answers , if that is ok 

What is Beetle Farming?

And what do you mean treat him like Ricky and he will move up the friendship ladder and leave...? Sorry if I sound very dumb right now but I really do appreciate the help


----------



## FireNinja1

Use this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...-Farming-Elite

And what I mean by that, is that you want to treat him nicely. This will move him up a "friendship ladder". When he's at the top, he'll be leaving.


----------



## Jakerz

So if I want him to leave I have to be nice and if I want Ricky & Eugene to stay I have to be mean? Sorry this is just really confusing to me


----------



## FireNinja1

Pretty much. But you have more control, because if you say no, it's guaranteed they'll stay.


----------



## Jakerz

Ok I guess I was wrong in complaining about him multiple time to Isabelle then to try and get rid of him haha thanks for all the help


----------



## juneau

Exactly when does HHA mail you the stuff you order from the showcase? Initially, I assumed it came with the 5PM mail, when Pete makes his rounds, and usually when I order stuff off the Nook's catalog, I can TT to 5PM to get my stuff, but that doesn't seem to work with the HHS orders. 

So then I assumed it was one of those things that required you to go a day forward in time, so I decided to just wait 'til tomorrow (I generally only TT within the day, unless it's for something specific), but because I was out all day today and hadn't had a chance to play much, I decided to just do-over the day and turned the clock back to 11AM, and this time, my HHA mail appeared, even though a day hadn't technically passed.

Maybe I just recounted my steps incorrectly or something, because I thought all mail comes by 5PM; but long question short - when does HHA mail you the things you order from the HHS?


----------



## FireNinja1

Nerakil said:


> Exactly when does HHA mail you the stuff you order from the showcase? Initially, I assumed it came with the 5PM mail, when Pete makes his rounds, and usually when I order stuff off the Nook's catalog, I can TT to 5PM to get my stuff, but that doesn't seem to work with the HHS orders.
> 
> So then I assumed it was one of those things that required you to go a day forward in time, so I decided to just wait 'til tomorrow (I generally only TT within the day, unless it's for something specific), but because I was out all day today and hadn't had a chance to play much, I decided to just do-over the day and turned the clock back to 11AM, and this time, my HHA mail appeared, even though a day hadn't technically passed.
> 
> Maybe I just recounted my steps incorrectly or something, because I thought all mail comes by 5PM; but long question short - when does HHA mail you the things you order from the HHS?


I think it's 12pm.  Unconfirmed.


----------



## Celestefey

This happened a while ago, but I only recently just decided to ask a question about it here (since I kept forgetting too oops Dx)! 

It was Toy Day in my town, and I knew pretty much what every villager wanted. If I made a mistake, before I made the mistake I would save, then power off if I got it wrong then open up my game again and try again. I only did this a couple of times because I mixed up presents between Gala and Mira. When I spoke to Jingle, I did get the festive wreath from him. The next day, when I went onto my game (I didn't TT or anything), my mailbox was empty. I didn't have a single letter from Jingle with his picture. Why is this? I only had 8 or 9 villagers at the time I believe... Do you have to have 10 villagers and get every single one of them right? I'm really confused and rather annoyed about it... ._.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Himari said:


> Do you have to have 10 villagers and get every single one of them right? I'm really confused and rather annoyed about it... ._.



I had 9 villagers and I got Jingle's picture, so I don't think that's it. I also don't think the game would punish you for the number of villagers you had. As for what the problem could be, I have no clue


----------



## Chessa

How do I know how many visitors I had in order to unlock the train station upgrade or can you only see that as the upgrade is sugested?


----------



## Snow

Chessa said:


> How do I know how many visitors I had in order to unlock the train station upgrade or can you only see that as the upgrade is sugested?



The number of visitors you've had should be at the end of the information scroll you get when you sit down in front of your town tree.


----------



## Chessa

I didn't even know you can do that! Thanks!!


----------



## Ras

You can only do it after a certain number of days have passed. Maybe 50?  If you can't sit down now, try again.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is there any Requirements to get the Slingshot?

I have yet to seen it in T&T.


----------



## Byngo

TerryMartin said:


> Is there any Requirements to get the Slingshot?
> 
> I have yet to seen it in T&T.



How long have you had the T&T Mart? It may just be that it hasn't showed up in stock. c:


----------



## TerryMartin

Lunatic said:


> How long have you had the T&T Mart? It may just be that it hasn't showed up in stock. c:



Ahh good point, I had it since Last Wednesday and i keep thinking i have to do something first before they finally have it in stock.


----------



## mapleshine

Can you plant bamboo shoots along the river? I'm guessing they die, but I just want to double check. ^_^


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> Can you plant bamboo shoots along the river? I'm guessing they die, but I just want to double check. ^_^



If they're planted smack next to the river, no. But you can plant them one space away from it. c:


----------



## mapleshine

Lunatic said:


> If they're planted smack next to the river, no. But you can plant them one space away from it. c:



Does that also apply if it is smack next to a cliff?


----------



## Byngo

mapleshine said:


> Does that also apply if it is smack next to a cliff?



Yeah


----------



## Xanarcah

So I've been reading a lot of posts by people who are dissatisfied with their town layouts because the river is too windy and the plaza is in a bad spot and there's no space for new PWPs/alt houses. I was wondering if it's possible to make a town in such a way that there's no room for new villagers to move in. Between a crazy river, mayor's house and 3 alts, 9 villagers, and a ton of PWPs in strategic locations (especially the big ones), it at least sounds feasible? It would take a looot of very strategic PWP placement. Villager houses can be 1 space away from cliffs and rivers, but need 2 between another villager's house, an alt's house, or a PWP. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to set up a restrictive town like this? And if it was, I wonder what would happen if you invited a 10th villager to move in and there was no space left for them to move? 

Theories/opinions?


----------



## Sheba

I have a question about Re-Tail.
Genji has gone insane. ._. I gave him a white katana which he put up in Re-Tail (thanks, Genji...), however, he stuck a 22k price tag to it. A lot of animals ping the thing, only to the tell me that it's way too expensive - which it is. Do I have any hope of getting someone to buy it, ever? Or is the only chance of freeing up the space me buying the expensive thing myself. I admit I don't want to, lol, even with million bells in my deposit. xD;


----------



## FireNinja1

Sheba said:


> I have a question about Re-Tail.
> Genji has gone insane. ._. I gave him a white katana which he put up in Re-Tail (thanks, Genji...), however, he stuck a 22k price tag to it. A lot of animals ping the thing, only to the tell me that it's way too expensive - which it is. Do I have any hope of getting someone to buy it, ever? Or is the only chance of freeing up the space me buying the expensive thing myself. I admit I don't want to, lol, even with million bells in my deposit. xD;


You're gonna have to buy it yourself. The limit is 9999.


----------



## Sheba

Ah dang it. *shakes Genji* >( Thanks so much for the quick answer, I'll go and buy it then.


----------



## Sheba

Oh, I have more questions, this time about the perfect town rating:

1) Isabelle told me to plant more trees (I had chopped down a few due to landscaping). Now I have planted what I thought would be enough, but I still get the comment. Do trees only count when they are fully grown or are saplings enough? Just wondering if I have to wait four days now to learn if I have enough or not.

2) How many PWPs do I need to get the perfect rating? I thought it was 10, but I have 15 now and my town is still underdeveloped. I know that the PWPs give different ratings, but I made sure to build only good ones (like the flowerbeds and stuff)

3) Does bamboo count as trees? As in, could I plant 60 trees and 50 bamboos and still get the perfect town rating since 110+ trees are required?


----------



## Byngo

Xanarcah said:


> So I've been reading a lot of posts by people who are dissatisfied with their town layouts because the river is too windy and the plaza is in a bad spot and there's no space for new PWPs/alt houses. I was wondering if it's possible to make a town in such a way that there's no room for new villagers to move in. Between a crazy river, mayor's house and 3 alts, 9 villagers, and a ton of PWPs in strategic locations (especially the big ones), it at least sounds feasible? It would take a looot of very strategic PWP placement. Villager houses can be 1 space away from cliffs and rivers, but need 2 between another villager's house, an alt's house, or a PWP.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to set up a restrictive town like this? And if it was, I wonder what would happen if you invited a 10th villager to move in and there was no space left for them to move?
> 
> Theories/opinions?



I would assume Nintendo probably made it to where a villager can squeeze in the town, regardless of how much space there is. Even after all those things you listed, I think there would still be a small square left somewhere for a villager to plop in. lol



Sheba said:


> Oh, I have more questions, this time about the perfect town rating:
> 
> 1) Isabelle told me to plant more trees (I had chopped down a few due to landscaping). Now I have planted what I thought would be enough, but I still get the comment. Do trees only count when they are fully grown or are saplings enough? Just wondering if I have to wait four days now to learn if I have enough or not.
> 
> 2) How many PWPs do I need to get the perfect rating? I thought it was 10, but I have 15 now and my town is still underdeveloped. I know that the PWPs give different ratings, but I made sure to build only good ones (like the flowerbeds and stuff)
> 
> 3) Does bamboo count as trees? As in, could I plant 60 trees and 50 bamboos and still get the perfect town rating since 110+ trees are required?



1: They have to be fully grown. I believe so, anyways.

2: Both PWP's and Trees affect the rating. If you have too many tree's, but more than 10 PWP's, Isabelle will still say it's underdeveloped. I don't exactly know what the tree to PWP ratio is supposed to be, though. :x

3: I'm not quite sure about that. I would assume not? After all, bamboo is a grass.


----------



## Ras

I was told Gala planned to move.  For some reason, I decided to agree to it with the intention of talking her out of it.  When I said it was okay, she said something like, "I'm excited to see a new place but sad we won't get to spend any more time together.  Maybe I should reconsider."  Does that mean she is definitely not moving?  Why couldn't she be a little more direct (I say as I planned to maneuver her back into staying)?


----------



## Byngo

Ras said:


> I was told Gala planned to move.  For some reason, I decided to agree to it with the intention of talking her out of it.  When I said it was okay, she said something like, "I'm excited to see a new place but sad we won't get to spend any more time together.  Maybe I should reconsider."  Does that mean she is definitely not moving?  Why couldn't she be a little more direct (I say as I planned to maneuver her back into staying)?



If you agreed to her moving, and she says she isn't sure, that's probably because she isn't high on your friendship ladder, which means she probably isn't going to move. (Not 100% certain of that)

Also, I didn't know you could talk a villager out of moving once you agreed and they say they will. o:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Lunatic said:


> If you agreed to her moving, and she says she isn't sure, that's probably because she isn't high on your friendship ladder, which means she probably isn't going to move. (Not 100% certain of that)
> 
> Also, I didn't know you could talk a villager out of moving once you agreed and they say they will. o:



There's a possibility if you talk to the villager who is moving out, they'll mention something about still being on the fence about moving, and there's a chance they'll say they're gonna stay (happened to me with Katt at one point).


----------



## Ras

I regretted letting Hugh go so I talked to him a lot and sent him letters.  I think he pinged me and he started crying and saying he regretted agreeing to move.  He stayed.  When I was letting Hippeaux move, he pinged me a lot.  I can't be sure, because I didn't answer him, but I bet he was going to beg to stay (or flat out agree to stay).

I don't know why Gala would be low on my friendship ladder.  We talk a lot and she bows when I megaphone her, but she has never given me her picture (she's one of my original five from back on July 5).  I've seen the "I'm staying to get to know you better" speech, but this was the first, "I would really miss spending time with you" I've seen.  I guess I'll either TT a few days ahead with another character and see if she's gone or just keep talking to her.


----------



## Sheba

In my experience it's pretty easy to change their opinions even if you had already agreed to them moving before. However, from what I've seen, once you have agreed when they pinged you, they will not talk about moving during a ping again; you have to normally talk them and then the topic comes up sooner or later (most times sooner; both Kabuki and Bettina brought it up again after talking to them 3-4 times).


----------



## Xanarcah

Lunatic said:


> I would assume Nintendo probably made it to where a villager can squeeze in the town, regardless of how much space there is. Even after all those things you listed, I think there would still be a small square left somewhere for a villager to plop in. lol



Yeah, I'm considering the fact that there might be just too much space to totally block everything. Even though towns can seem small and cramped, there's often space for a house to fit, even if it's not optimal. 

A little afraid that it might glitch the town, though, and somehow damage the cartridge (if that's even possible). D: A friend of mine just had her town glitched, so I'm more wary. Also, it would be a fantastic waste of a whole lot of bells building all those PWPs. 

But I still kind of want to try it. .-.


----------



## Snow

Sheba said:


> In my experience it's pretty easy to change their opinions even if you had already agreed to them moving before. However, from what I've seen, once you have agreed when they pinged you, they will not talk about moving during a ping again; you have to normally talk them and then the topic comes up sooner or later (most times sooner; both Kabuki and Bettina brought it up again after talking to them 3-4 times).



They will ping any alternate characters you have made though -- and if you give them a different answer it will change their mind. So if you are having trouble getting a ping or discussion about moving, use a 2nd character and if they're still thinking of moving they'll ping and you can say "please stay"


----------



## Sidewalk

Regarding the TT 16 villagers i keep seeing here, what will happen once you hit the 17th villager?

Will the first one start appearing on your campsite or they will just move in if you have space?

Thanks


----------



## Omville

How many previous towns does a villager remember? Do they only remember the town they were in immediately previous to your town, or do they remember even further back? I don't think I've heard any of my villagers talk about more than one town, but I'm just curious...


----------



## Ras

Sidewalk said:


> Regarding the TT 16 villagers i keep seeing here, what will happen once you hit the 17th villager?
> 
> Will the first one start appearing on your campsite or they will just move in if you have space?
> 
> Thanks



It's possible they will appear in your campsite.  They are back in your pool of available villagers.  They won't just move in, unless you are down to 8 and they happen to be your random move-in.  For the most part, you are just able to have that animal again and people try to find one being given away and they go pick him up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Omville said:


> How many previous towns does a villager remember? Do they only remember the town they were in immediately previous to your town, or do they remember even further back? I don't think I've heard any of my villagers talk about more than one town, but I'm just curious...



Only one, it seems.  If you were to give your favorite animal to someone else, then go and continue to talk to them in their new home, then cycle 16 and go to get them back, they will remember the town they've been in and remember you for continuing to talk to them.  So, it'll be just as good as them remembering.  But, they will not remember having been in your town and will probably say stuff like, "I can't wait to see what your town is about" or whatever.  I find when new animals move in they say things that make it seem like they've been in town a long time anyway.  Erik was out and about for one day and already said, "I left something over at Rocket's the other day."  No, you didn't!  But, it ceases to be important that your guy doesn't remember his first tour of duty pretty quickly.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have a problem with a formation of four trees. I can't upload a screensshot right now, so, that's how I planted them:

o  o
o  o

I had them in the same formation before until Ankha put her house on them. I wanted to replant them now that Ankha is gone but *the one in the lower right corner wilted*.  All the other ones are fine. They are not near a rock, house, river etc so that can't be the problem. Any idea what causes the one on the lower right to wilt and is there something I can do? It doesn't look right if only three of them grow...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

SliceAndDice said:


> I have a problem with a formation of four trees. I can't upload a screensshot right now, so, that's how I planted them:
> 
> o  o
> o  o
> 
> I had them in the same formation before until Ankha put her house on them. I wanted to replant them now that Ankha is gone but *the one in the lower right corner wilted*.  All the other ones are fine. They are not near a rock, house, river etc so that can't be the problem. Any idea what causes the one on the lower right to wilt and is there something I can do? It doesn't look right if only three of them grow...



I've only heard about this ~ Sometimes un-grown grass can cause wilted plants/trees. 

Hopefully planting some flowers will make the grass grow again and then you can re-grow the tree


----------



## SliceAndDice

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I've only heard about this ~ Sometimes un-grown grass can cause wilted plants/trees.
> 
> Hopefully planting some flowers will make the grass grow again and then you can re-grow the tree



Ah thank you. It is worth a shot I guess! Stupid grass wear... *grumble* -.-


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you Ras!


----------



## SliceAndDice

SliceAndDice said:


> I have a problem with a formation of four trees. I can't upload a screensshot right now, so, that's how I planted them:
> 
> o  o
> o  o
> 
> I had them in the same formation before until Ankha put her house on them. I wanted to replant them now that Ankha is gone but *the one in the lower right corner wilted*.  All the other ones are fine. They are not near a rock, house, river etc so that can't be the problem. Any idea what causes the one on the lower right to wilt and is there something I can do? It doesn't look right if only three of them grow...



There is no dead gras where I planted the trees but I TTd anyway to make sure and replanted the tree. Still nothing... I don't get it but it looks really ugly like this.


----------



## JellyBeans

maybe a dead spot appeared? I'm no expert on those, aha. But that's all I can think of, really..


----------



## Jinglefruit

Keep replanting it and it'll grow eventually. Trees and bushes are a bit fussy in NL and seem to have % growth chances. Though if it's in a crowded area it can generate a dead spot that won't move until you get rid of some of the surrounding stuff.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Thanks for your help guys. D: I will try replanting for a few days and remove the surrounding trees if it doesn't work...


----------



## TerryMartin

If i start another save file on New Leaf, does it show the progress of what i am doing on the Mayor file?


----------



## Byngo

TerryMartin said:


> If i start another save file on New Leaf, does it show the progress of what i am doing on the Mayor file?



I'm not quite sure what you mean. o:


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh I ment if i start a new file and become a regular person, can i still see all the PWP's that i have down to the town?


----------



## Byngo

TerryMartin said:


> Ahh I ment if i start a new file and become a regular person, can i still see all the PWP's that i have down to the town?



Ohh, yes anyone can see them. c:


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have a question regarding a towns void pool. 
Let's say I void a very unpopular villager like Diva and afterwards, someone comes over to adopt a popular like Ankha. After Ankha was adopted, does Diva move up to spot one in the void pool or is she gone forever without a chance to accidentally move to the town of someone I visited?


----------



## Snow

SliceAndDice said:


> I have a question regarding a towns void pool.
> Let's say I void a very unpopular villager like Diva and afterwards, someone comes over to adopt a popular like Ankha. After Ankha was adopted, does Diva move up to spot one in the void pool or is she gone forever without a chance to accidentally move to the town of someone I visited?



In theory she is gone forever the very first time you wifi or streetpass another ACNL town. So yes, she should be gone.


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm guessing the answer to this, but if I plant a tree diagonally across from a stump, will it grow? And can a tree grow diagonally from a rock? Thanks!


----------



## Neriifur

Hey if I send a villager a shirt, will she wear it? I adopted my dream girl from someone, and she's wearing the ugliest shirt... I  actually mailed her something this morning that would look good on her in hopes that she would wear it.


----------



## effluo

Neriifur said:


> Hey if I send a villager a shirt, will she wear it? I adopted my dream girl from someone, and she's wearing the ugliest shirt... I  actually mailed her something this morning that would look good on her in hopes that she would wear it.



Sometimes. Some are more stubborn than others. It's best to send them multiples. ^^


----------



## Neriifur

effluo said:


> Sometimes. Some are more stubborn than others. It's best to send them multiples. ^^



Okie   I'll just order a bunch of the same shirt and flood her house with them xD


----------



## Snow

JellyBeans said:


> I'm guessing the answer to this, but if I plant a tree diagonally across from a stump, will it grow? And can a tree grow diagonally from a rock? Thanks!



If you mean in the adjacent diagonal space, then no, sorry. You need to be able to walk between them if it's anything other than a flower or shrub.


----------



## JellyBeans

Snow said:


> If you mean in the adjacent diagonal space, then no, sorry. You need to be able to walk between them if it's anything other than a flower or shrub.


I thought so, just checking. Thanks!


----------



## JellyBeans

Wait, so can bushes grow next to a rock? I think i'll have to plant flowers there if not~


----------



## FireNinja1

JellyBeans said:


> Wait, so can bushes grow next to a rock? I think i'll have to plant flowers there if not~



No, they cannot.


----------



## JellyBeans

FireNinja1 said:


> No, they cannot.


Figures. Ah well. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Ras

The next game needs dynamite for the damn rocks.


----------



## Nagi

so, i have some strange (and perhaps dumb) questions.

i've never made a second character before, and i'm thinking i'll make one now. so, my questions;
will my second character be able to open the gate and invite people over/go out? (they can, right?)
and will my second character's house ever show up in other peoples' Home Showcase if i Streetpass them?

i'm just wondering.


----------



## effluo

Nagi said:


> so, i have some strange (and perhaps dumb) questions.
> 
> i've never made a second character before, and i'm thinking i'll make one now. so, my questions;
> will my second character be able to open the gate and invite people over/go out? (they can, right?)
> and will my second character's house ever show up in other peoples' Home Showcase if i Streetpass them?
> 
> i'm just wondering.



Your second character can travel and open the town gate. You just need to get your TPC like your mayor did. 

As for streetpass.. Only one home will show up in streetpass. You can talk to Digby to switch which is shown I believe. ^^


----------



## twerkstrider

Nagi said:


> so, i have some strange (and perhaps dumb) questions.
> 
> i've never made a second character before, and i'm thinking i'll make one now. so, my questions;
> will my second character be able to open the gate and invite people over/go out? (they can, right?)
> and will my second character's house ever show up in other peoples' Home Showcase if i Streetpass them?
> 
> i'm just wondering.



yep! i can invite people over with my second character and when i "steetpassed" my brother whilst logged into her file, he got her house instead of my mayor's. c:


----------



## Nagi

oh, that's great! thanks so much, both of you ( ? ▽ ` )ノ


----------



## Snow

JellyBeans said:


> Wait, so can bushes grow next to a rock? I think i'll have to plant flowers there if not~



No, bushes can grow next to a tree, though.


----------



## Jakerz

Ok so I want to get rid of some trees since I am going to start making paths and stuff, so what I was wondering is how should I get rid of these trees


----------



## JellyBeans

Jakerz said:


> Ok so I want to get rid of some trees since I am going to start making paths and stuff, so what I was wondering is how should I get rid of these trees


Use an axe...?


----------



## Jaze

^ and once you use an axe to chop down the trees, don't forget to use a shovel to dig up the stump left behind. c:


----------



## Jakerz

Jaze said:


> ^ and once you use an axe to chop down the trees, don't forget to use a shovel to dig up the stump left behind. c:



Ok Thanks you guys I assume I can get the Axe from Nookling Junction when they have it in stock


----------



## Born2BWild

How long does it take for campers to move in after you convince them to do so? Purrl was in my campsite yesterday, but there's no sign of her house plot in my town yet.


----------



## Byngo

Born2BWild said:


> How long does it take for campers to move in after you convince them to do so? Purrl was in my campsite yesterday, but there's no sign of her house plot in my town yet.



I think it can take anywhere from 1-3 days. c:


----------



## Jaze

Jakerz said:


> Ok Thanks you guys I assume I can get the Axe from Nookling Junction when they have it in stock



you get the axe from the garden shop. each day, either an axe or a watering can will be on sale there.


----------



## Ras

And be prepared for frustration when the axe breaks in the middle of clearcutting a section of trees.


----------



## juneau

How does hitting villagers affect your friendship with them? I had my toy hammer out and meant to talk to Mira, but ended up smacking her in the head twice instead. :c


----------



## Byngo

Nerakil said:


> How does hitting villagers affect your friendship with them? I had my toy hammer out and meant to talk to Mira, but ended up smacking her in the head twice instead. :c



I think it only lowers their friendship if you hit them to the point where they're mad at you. If you only hit her twice, it shouldn't have an affect.


----------



## juneau

Haha okay, thanks.


----------



## monochrom3

Let's say yesterday I had a turnip spike, if I TT back to that day will the price still remain similar or it'll change?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

monochrom3 said:


> Let's say yesterday I had a turnip spike, if I TT back to that day will the price still remain similar or it'll change?



It will change unfortunately, tting backwards acts the same as tting forwards


----------



## Snow

monochrom3 said:


> Let's say yesterday I had a turnip spike, if I TT back to that day will the price still remain similar or it'll change?



actually it depends on whether you are logging back on on the same day, or if you played today and want to tt back. If you have not played at all, you can log in, have isabelle set the time/date to yesterday, and the turnip spike _should _stay the same. Once you have crossed the 6am line in either direction all prices are reset though.


----------



## Jennifer

Okay, not a question, but I'm going to be making a new questions thread shortly as this one is huge and I doubt people actually read all 675 pages. 

Please be patient while I work on it as I'll be going through every page! <3 I'll be leaving this up until it's done, but I just wanted to make a warning note ahead of time.


----------



## JellyBeans

We do need a new one! I've never read all 675 pages and 6473 posts, aha. But it'll take time. I'm looking forward to it <3


----------



## Celestefey

Quickly before Jennifer makes a new thread, I have a quick question to ask!

If a villager is moving out soon, will anyone ping to move out too whilst they're moving out or can only one villager move out at a time? :3


----------



## effluo

Himari said:


> Quickly before Jennifer makes a new thread, I have a quick question to ask!
> 
> If a villager is moving out soon, will anyone ping to move out too whilst they're moving out or can only one villager move out at a time? :3



Only one villager at a time will ask to move. ^^


----------



## Sharla Smith

Is Bamboo able to be removed after it is fully grown? If so, how?


----------



## effluo

Guinevere44 said:


> Is Bamboo able to be removed after it is fully grown? If so, how?



Yes it is. It can be removed the same way trees are. Use the axe then dig it up. ^^


----------



## Sharla Smith

Yay~ Thank you for answering my dumb question!
at least now I don't have to restart xD


----------



## FireNinja1

Inb4lock. xD

Okay, now that's out of the way, is there chance in dead spots?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

FireNinja1 said:


> Inb4lock. xD
> 
> Okay, now that's out of the way, is there chance in dead spots?



Yep just plant flowers ~


----------



## sapphpie

Sooo something weird happened a few minutes ago. One of my villagers, Pietro, told me that Agent S was moving... however when I talked to Agent S several times, she didn't mention anything about the move. Has this happened to anyone? I don't want her to move... :I


----------



## FireNinja1

sapphpie said:


> Sooo something weird happened a few minutes ago. One of my villagers, Pietro, told me that Agent S was moving... however when I talked to Agent S several times, she didn't mention anything about the move. Has this happened to anyone? I don't want her to move... :I



Save, quit, restart, and she should ping.


----------



## effluo

sapphpie said:


> Sooo something weird happened a few minutes ago. One of my villagers, Pietro, told me that Agent S was moving... however when I talked to Agent S several times, she didn't mention anything about the move. Has this happened to anyone? I don't want her to move... :I



She won't mention moving in conversation. She has to ping you. Save and quit and try again.


----------



## sapphpie

She's still not pinging. :/ Maybe it was a glitch?


----------



## effluo

sapphpie said:


> She's still not pinging. :/ Maybe it was a glitch?



They can be stubborn sometimes. If you have another character you can try to use them. They will usually pong them as well.


----------



## sapphpie

Used my alt and still no luck. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow. :/


----------



## FireNinja1

Keep trying. They're like campers.


----------



## Ras

It's definitely not a glitch. You should be able to get her to ping you, and definitely need to if you want to keep her.  Try swimming to the edge of the map, stay there five minutes, and try to let her be the first to see you.  You should have a few days, but you need to let her initiate the conversation and you need to stop her.


----------



## Omville

Does anyone know if the house centipede shows up over wifi? I've heard that certain bugs/fish don't spawn when wifi is on... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Louis

Hey all,

On which sub-forum do I have to go for perfect fruits? I planted my perfect fruit, but the other day someone moved into my city, RIGHT NEXT TO IT. It wilted away so I had to shovel it up, gone Perfect Cherry.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Best bet is Re-tail. Make a thread there asking to buy/trade for a perfect cherry.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Omville said:


> Does anyone know if the house centipede shows up over wifi? I've heard that certain bugs/fish don't spawn when wifi is on... Thanks in advance!



Wifi doesn't affect the bug spawning, though it depends on your luck whether they appear or not


----------



## Louis

My neighbour just caught a *6,95-inch smelt pond*! How do I win the Fish Tourny now? Do 7 inch smelt ponds exist?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Louis said:


> My neighbour just caught a *6,95-inch smelt pond*! How do I win the Fish Tourny now? Do 7 inch smelt ponds exist?



Travel to the island, and catch a fish there, its always the best bet because there are large and good quality fish there.


----------



## Pequepanda

Please help! One of my favorite villagers, Maelle, is moving in the 23rd, but she hasn't told me yet! I know because I time traveled without loading with my mayor, only with a freshly created character! I've talked a lot with my other villagers and no one has told me anything about her moving, and Maelle won't ping! What do I do to prevent her from moving? Please help, I don't want to lose her :'(!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Pequepanda said:


> Please help! One of my favorite villagers, Maelle, is moving in the 23rd, but she hasn't told me yet! I know because I time traveled without loading with my mayor, only with a freshly created character! I've talked a lot with my other villagers and no one has told me anything about her moving, and Maelle won't ping! What do I do to prevent her from moving? Please help, I don't want to lose her :'(!



Don't fret!

Eventually a villager will tell you, all you need to do is pester a villager about 10 times and if they don't mention it, save and quit and repeat. If they do not mention after that, use the diving trick to get a ping from Maelle. There are 2 chances of getting a ping from here, and are on different days.


----------



## Pequepanda

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Don't fret!
> 
> Eventually a villager will tell you, all you need to do is pester a villager about 10 times and if they don't mention it, save and quit and repeat. If they do not mention after that, use the diving trick to get a ping from Maelle. There are 2 chances of getting a ping from here, and are on different days.



Thank you, I'll try that ;w;


----------



## toastia

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Travel to the island, and catch a fish there, its always the best bet because there are large and good quality fish there.



Pond smelts arent at the island, because pond smelts are river fish.


----------



## monochrom3

Need answer ASAP because I'm having this right now.

If someone has a plot set and I want to take another villager from campsite, will their plot still appear or replaced?
I have Skye plotting in and Katt's on my campsite, and I want to take Katt without losing Skye.


----------



## JellyBeans

monochrom3 said:


> Need answer ASAP because I'm having this right now.
> 
> If someone has a plot set and I want to take another villager from campsite, will their plot still appear or replaced?
> I have Skye plotting in and Katt's on my campsite, and I want to take Katt without losing Skye.


It's possible, since you only have 8 villagers atm. Skye would be your 9th villager, and so Katt will become your 10th


----------



## Neriifur

When you put something up for sell on retail, how long does it take for the money to transfer into your account?  I was having someone buy fossils in retail instead of dropping bells, because it's faster, but it's not in my account yet.  I'm guessing maybe the transfer rate is the same as the catalog rate in nookling?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Neriifur said:


> When you put something up for sell on retail, how long does it take for the money to transfer into your account?  I was having someone buy fossils in retail instead of dropping bells, because it's faster, but it's not in my account yet.  I'm guessing maybe the transfer rate is the same as the catalog rate in nookling?



Supposedly the money will be transferred to your account the next day.


----------



## Neriifur

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Supposedly the money will be transferred to your account the next day.



Okay awesome   Just in time for turnip day!~


----------



## Omville

Can a villager change their mind about moving without telling you? I'm doing a trade with someone and according to that person, today was supposed to be the villager's boxes date, but they're not in boxes...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Omville said:


> Can a villager change their mind about moving without telling you? I'm doing a trade with someone and according to that person, today was supposed to be the villager's boxes date, but they're not in boxes...



If so, that's the first I hear about that 
This villager is in another village? As in not your villager; One that was supposed to be moving to your town?
If you talk to a villager that's supposed to be moving, they might bring it up again and then change their minds and stay, regardless of what you say to them. I imagine that this is what happened, and the person didn't notice.


----------



## Omville

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> If so, that's the first I hear about that
> This villager is in another village? As in not your villager; One that was supposed to be moving to your town?
> If you talk to a villager that's supposed to be moving, they might bring it up again and then change their minds and stay, regardless of what you say to them. I imagine that this is what happened, and the person didn't notice.


Yeah, he's not my villager... Do you think it could be because the fishing tourney is going on? I'm hoping he'll just decide to go into boxes tomorrow...


----------



## Sharla Smith

About how much would the entire Pav? set be worth nowadays?  If I can ask that on here...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Omville said:


> Yeah, he's not my villager... Do you think it could be because the fishing tourney is going on? I'm hoping he'll just decide to go into boxes tomorrow...



Oh, I guess that's possible. Just weird that it's possible for them to choose a move out date that clashes with an event. Of course if this person time travels, that could cause a shift as well. Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Omville

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Oh, I guess that's possible. Just weird that it's possible for them to choose a move out date that clashes with an event. Of course if this person time travels, that could cause a shift as well. Fingers crossed for tomorrow



The person doesn't TT so I'm waiting till tomorrow to see if he's in boxes. Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## mapleshine

If I customize a furniture piece and replace the design that I used for the customization, will the furniture design reset? Hopefull y that makes sense...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

mapleshine said:


> If I customize a furniture piece and replace the design that I used for the customization, will the furniture design reset? Hopefull y that makes sense...



If you change the design used on the furniture, the design on the furniture will alter to the new design changed


----------



## PepperStick

Okay, this is probably a pretty stupid question... But does spending bells to make patterns at the Able Sisters count as spending money there in general? I'd like to know because I want to eventually open up Shampoodle, but the Able Sisters don't always sell clothes that I'm particularly interested in so I don't buy from them as often as I'd like to.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

PepperStick said:


> Okay, this is probably a pretty stupid question... But does spending bells to make patterns at the Able Sisters count as spending money there in general? I'd like to know because I want to eventually open up Shampoodle, but the Able Sisters don't always sell clothes that I'm particularly interested in so I don't buy from them as often as I'd like to.



Yes it counts ~


----------



## PepperStick

Okay, thanks! ^ ^


----------



## Cou

Hello, TT question:

If someone wants to move and I refuse, can i safely TT 5 days ahead (to the day that villager was supposed to move out) for quicker cycling? No one will or planning to move out right? (Not only the villager that was supposed to move out, but also my other villagers)? Sorry if my question is a little confusing. I'll try to explain it more clearly if you want?


----------



## juneau

Cou said:


> Hello, TT question:
> 
> If someone wants to move and I refuse, can i safely TT 5 days ahead (to the day that villager was supposed to move out) for quicker cycling? No one will or planning to move out right? (Not only the villager that was supposed to move out, but also my other villagers)? Sorry if my question is a little confusing. I'll try to explain it more clearly if you want?



I don't think you can - I've had villagers ask to move out two days in a row, even if I told the first to stay. I played two days today - Mira told me she was moving out on Friday and I told her to stay, then I TT'd to Saturday and was told Ankha wanted to move out (told her to stay as well). 

So no, there's no safe TTing period there.


----------



## Cou

Nerakil said:


> I don't think you can - I've had villagers ask to move out two days in a row, even if I told the first to stay. I played two days today - Mira told me she was moving out on Friday and I told her to stay, then I TT'd to Saturday and was told Ankha wanted to move out (told her to stay as well).
> 
> So no, there's no safe TTing period there.



Woah, thank you so much!!


----------



## James55uk

Anyone know how to get the Hero outfit ? (the one that looks like Link)


----------



## FireNinja1

James55uk said:


> Anyone know how to get the Hero outfit ? (the one that looks like Link)



Fortune cookies.


----------



## junedays

Does anyone have a compilation of all the different moving out techniques? I know there must be dozens, so I'd appreciate just 2-3 different methods to read about.


----------



## Byngo

junedays said:


> Does anyone have a compilation of all the different moving out techniques? I know there must be dozens, so I'd appreciate just 2-3 different methods to read about.



Here's a guide right off of TBT c:


----------



## pinkx2

How can I change a villagers shirt?  My baby Zucker changed his Flan shirt to some random green shirt, and want him to get his back!


----------



## effluo

pinkx2 said:


> How can I change a villagers shirt?  My baby Zucker changed his Flan shirt to some random green shirt, and want him to get his back!



You could try to report him to Isabelle about his clothing and hope she changes back it that shirt. Otherwise send him lots of letters with that shirt attached and hopefully he will wear it eventually. Villagers tend to change clothes a lot so he could keep changing it everyday or keep it for weeks and months..


----------



## pinkx2

effluo said:


> You could try to report him to Isabelle about his clothing and hope she changes back it that shirt. Otherwise send him lots of letters with that shirt attached and hopefully he will wear it eventually. Villagers tend to change clothes a lot so he could keep changing it everyday or keep it for weeks and months..



Oh, I thought reporting them had something to do with moving :O
thanks! I guess I'll stock on Flan shirts first XD


----------



## effluo

pinkx2 said:


> Oh, I thought reporting them had something to do with moving :O
> thanks! I guess I'll stock on Flan shirts first XD



Moving is completely random. I believe the reporting has to do with inappropriate clothing, speech and letters.

Keep in mind if you send him lots of shirts they could just end up being used to decorate his home. 

Depends how resistant he will be. Good luck! ^^


----------



## Ras

Reporting clothing won't generally work with the game's clothing. It'll always work with custom designs. It won't get Zucker back to his default clothes, though. They get a gym shirt or something (kind of like when people wore shirts that violated the rules when I was in high school, LOL). 

Marshal started wearing the flight-crew shirt and I hated it. Reporting didn't work. Luckily, Pompom gave him a 2-ball shirt and, against his usual nature, he changed into it immediately. 

Zucker more than anybody needs his default flan tank.


----------



## proddc

So I always see (to get villager's pictures,) that when they 'ask you for a fish or bug' to give them a rare one. I NEVER. Get asked to give 'any bug' or fish. 'any fruit' once. is there a way to increase my chances of them asking me for a NOT specific bug or fish? I've been asked for like a pill bug and a centipede)


----------



## Byngo

proddc said:


> So I always see (to get villager's pictures,) that when they 'ask you for a fish or bug' to give them a rare one. I NEVER. Get asked to give 'any bug' or fish. 'any fruit' once. is there a way to increase my chances of them asking me for a NOT specific bug or fish? I've been asked for like a pill bug and a centipede)



I think it's just completely random. No way to get villagers to ask for a rarer bug, so just complete their requests until you eventually get their picture. c:


----------



## juneau

Do lucky clovers count as weeds? If I plant more than ten in town, will it count as garbage and lower my rating?


----------



## Byngo

Nerakil said:


> Do lucky clovers count as weeds? If I plant more than ten in town, will it count as garbage and lower my rating?



Upon searching google, I found that they seem to be considered a weed, but do not negatively affect your town like regular weeds. c:


----------



## juneau

Oh, that's awesome, thanks. c: They're so pretty.


----------



## pinkx2

Ras said:


> Reporting clothing won't generally work with the game's clothing. It'll always work with custom designs. It won't get Zucker back to his default clothes, though. They get a gym shirt or something (kind of like when people wore shirts that violated the rules when I was in high school, LOL).
> 
> Marshal started wearing the flight-crew shirt and I hated it. Reporting didn't work. Luckily, Pompom gave him a 2-ball shirt and, against his usual nature, he changed into it immediately.
> 
> Zucker more than anybody needs his default flan tank.



Urg I know! baby Zucker looks super cute only with his flan tank ;_; I'll need to get some and then spam-mail him... cross fingers for me! lol.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

I went and got Shari from a friend (she said she would move in. Questions about that:

I want to know: if i time travel, will the game still remember shari and get her in my village? It would only be a TT to the morning to get some turnips (and hopefully sell them soon as well).

Also, will she just have the fence saying shell move in soon tomorrow and move in the day after, or will she just move in tomorrow?


Lastly, is it possible for turnips to be premium at Re-Tail?


----------



## junedays

Lunatic said:


> Here's a guide right off of TBT c:



Thank you so much!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

BlueWyvern4 said:


> I went and got Shari from a friend (she said she would move in. Questions about that:
> 
> I want to know: if i time travel, will the game still remember shari and get her in my village? It would only be a TT to the morning to get some turnips (and hopefully sell them soon as well).
> 
> Also, will she just have the fence saying shell move in soon tomorrow and move in the day after, or will she just move in tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Lastly, is it possible for turnips to be premium at Re-Tail?



1. She will always come unless streetpass interferes, and even if it does you will see a plot the next day no matter what.
2. There will be a fence tomorrow after 6am and the day after she will be in her house in boxes and then the day after that she will be roaming and doing daily villager stuff.
3. No


----------



## Ras

Even though it felt a little mean, I went to Rocket in boxes with my other mayor and answered with the second option (ie, not asking her to move to my town).  Does that mean there is absolutely no way I can get her now?  I've turned off streetpass for now to be safe.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Ras said:


> Even though it felt a little mean, I went to Rocket in boxes with my other mayor and answered with the second option (ie, not asking her to move to my town).  Does that mean there is absolutely no way I can get her now?  I've turned off streetpass for now to be safe.



If you say no, even with streetpass on, the game turns off the void entrances for your town. So basically, since you already declined, she has no way of getting into the other town.


----------



## momayo

Is it possible that a villager will move out/ping to move out if a new villager is moving in?

Sorry if this question's been answered before! And thank you very much for anyone who answers.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

momayo said:


> Is it possible that a villager will move out/ping to move out if a new villager is moving in?
> 
> Sorry if this question's been answered before! And thank you very much for anyone who answers.




Nope!


----------



## Jinglefruit

momayo said:


> Is it possible that a villager will move out/ping to move out if a new villager is moving in?
> 
> Sorry if this question's been answered before! And thank you very much for anyone who answers.



Actually, the answer here is yes, if there is a villager already set to move out of your town and you invite someone in before they move then you can have one coming and 1 going on the same day.
Also if you only have 8 villagers and one of them asks to move then before they leave a new plot will appear so that you always have 8 villagers in your town. ~ this is rather rare though it seems and I've only actually seen it when I had 8 villagers and was villager resetting to make sure a 9th didn't move in. ~ it then gave me 100% plots either the day before or on the day my villager was moving.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Jinglefruit said:


> Actually, the answer here is yes, if there is a villager already set to move out of your town and you invite someone in before they move then you can have one coming and 1 going on the same day.
> Also if you only have 8 villagers and one of them asks to move then before they leave a new plot will appear so that you always have 8 villagers in your town. ~ this is rather rare though it seems and I've only actually seen it when I had 8 villagers and was villager resetting to make sure a 9th didn't move in. ~ it then gave me 100% plots either the day before or on the day my villager was moving.



Oh wow, never heard of that before ~


----------



## Jinglefruit

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Oh wow, never heard of that before ~



Yeah, if you keep your town at 10 villagers as much as possible, or if you've never done anything to get a 10th move in, then this can't happen. And it seems if you play naturally the game tries to avoid this situation. I've only seen it when inviting villagers in or trying to prevent a new villager coming in.


----------



## momayo

Thank you so much for the information, I also didn't know that before!


----------



## Snow

momayo said:


> Is it possible that a villager will move out/ping to move out if a new villager is moving in?
> 
> Sorry if this question's been answered before! And thank you very much for anyone who answers.



Yes - I once had a ping about a move on the day that a new plot was up. The plot was villager #10, I was shocked someone could ask to move with a plot set up because I didn't think it could happen either.


----------



## Sidewalk

Does placing your furniture according to the fengshui placement. ,increase your chance to have a good turnip price?

My turnip price never hit more than 200


----------



## Byngo

Sidewalk said:


> Does placing your furniture according to the fengshui placement. ,increase your chance to have a good turnip price?
> 
> My turnip price never hit more than 200



No, Feng Shui doesn't affect turnip prices, unfortunately. :c


----------



## junedays

What exactly are the repercussions of TTing to the future more than one day at a time? Some guides say that it'll heck up your town, but don't really say how.


----------



## Byngo

junedays said:


> What exactly are the repercussions of TTing to the future more than one day at a time? Some guides say that it'll heck up your town, but don't really say how.



If you TT large jumps of time, villagers could move out without you knowing, flowers will die (unless you have the beautiful ordinance enacted) and weeds will grow (weeds will still grow with the beautiful ordinance enacted, but not as many will spawn)

Hope that helps c:


----------



## junedays

Lunatic said:


> If you TT large jumps of time, villagers could move out without you knowing, flowers will die (unless you have the beautiful ordinance enacted) and weeds will grow (weeds will still grow with the beautiful ordinance enacted, but not as many will spawn)
> 
> Hope that helps c:



Ah, alright. Thanks!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

when the twins at T&T Emporium post on the bulletin board saying that everything in the store is half off after a certain time that day, does that include Gracie items?


----------



## effluo

Yukari Yakumo said:


> when the twins at T&T Emporium post on the bulletin board saying that everything in the store is half off after a certain time that day, does that include Gracie items?



No it does not. Gracie has he own sales at the end of each season.


----------



## Byngo

Yukari Yakumo said:


> when the twins at T&T Emporium post on the bulletin board saying that everything in the store is half off after a certain time that day, does that include Gracie items?



I don't think so. Gracie's store has a sale at the end of every season.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

effluo said:


> No it does not. Gracie has he own sales at the end of each season.





Lunatic said:


> I don't think so. Gracie's store has a sale at the end of every season.


That's what I thought. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pequepanda

Hi! If I wanted to have two physical copies of the game, could I play both in the same console? 
Would it cause a problem if after playing with my second town with my console, I played with it on another console?

To be more specific of the situation: If I had my main town and a cycling town, played both on my console, and then a villager that I want in my main popped in my cycling town. Can I put my main town in my console, my cycling town in my boyfriend's console (who also owns a copy of the game) and safely transfer the villager? Would it cause any harm on any of the three games? Thanks!


----------



## Sidewalk

Lunatic said:


> No, Feng Shui doesn't affect turnip prices, unfortunately. :c



Thank you.


----------



## juneau

I heard from a few of my villagers that Marina is sick, but when I went to bring her some medicine, she won't open the door and it just said that she "didn't want to spread the disease". Do you need a certain level of friendship to be able to visit sick villagers? How long will it take for them to get better on their own?


----------



## Ras

You must have your gate open.  They won't allow visitors from other towns in when they're sick.

Edit: and what I mean is, you probably currently have your gate open.  I don't mean you MUST have your gate open.  Quite the opposite.  LOL.


----------



## juneau

Ohh, gotcha, should have thought of that lol. Thanks!


----------



## momayo

Pequepanda said:


> Hi! If I wanted to have two physical copies of the game, could I play both in the same console?
> Would it cause a problem if after playing with my second town with my console, I played with it on another console?
> 
> To be more specific of the situation: If I had my main town and a cycling town, played both on my console, and then a villager that I want in my main popped in my cycling town. Can I put my main town in my console, my cycling town in my boyfriend's console (who also owns a copy of the game) and safely transfer the villager? Would it cause any harm on any of the three games? Thanks!



As far as I know this should be okay, but I don't have the first-hand experience to back it up. Playing two cartridges on the same system has no serious drawbacks that I know of, though!


----------



## Xanarcah

Pequepanda said:


> Hi! If I wanted to have two physical copies of the game, could I play both in the same console?
> Would it cause a problem if after playing with my second town with my console, I played with it on another console?
> 
> To be more specific of the situation: If I had my main town and a cycling town, played both on my console, and then a villager that I want in my main popped in my cycling town. Can I put my main town in my console, my cycling town in my boyfriend's console (who also owns a copy of the game) and safely transfer the villager? Would it cause any harm on any of the three games? Thanks!



Yes, you can play two physical copies on the same console! I personally play 2 cartridges and 1 digital on the same 3DS, so I know from experience that nothing will happen to the individual towns. : D

There sounds like there's nothing wrong with your scenario either. I routinely give myself villagers/sell turnips using my boyfriend's 3DS and my towns are fine. Cartridge saves stay on their cartridge, so saves are isolated to their own cartridge and can't interfere with another game's save. It doesn't matter what console it's in.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is there any reason that Animal Crossing new leaf day starts at 6am?


----------

